# •The Official COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS Owners & Lovers Group•



## mrsap

*to The Official Copper Creek Villas & Cabins Owners & Lovers Group!*

Feel free to come in and discuss your upcoming CCV or DVC Resort vacations!


 ***ATTENTION NEW *_*CCV OWNERS***_

If you'd like to be listed on page 1, under the Owners Lineup, please post your information string like this:
*mrsap*August 2017*October

(your user name, Year/month you became members/Use Year)*
*Thank you!!*



**WELCOME HOME!**

​*THE COPPER CREEK VILLAS OWNERS LINEUP!*

*(OWNER/PURCHASE DATE/UY)*


*2017 MEMBERS* 

*mrsap*August 2017*October

hamilkm*March 2017*December

ZZomers*August 2017*

NewEngland47*

Kungaloosh22*May 2017*April*

*denlo and wdrl*April 2017**

*shairpdrh*Sept 2017*December

MrsRoyale*April 2017*April*

*Chantia Thompson *Sept 2017*

Anitatina*Oct 2017*October

pixieprincess925*Oct 17*April

GrandCalifornian*Aug 17*March

Deerh*Sept 2017

Strikan*April 2017*December

RRB*Sept 2017*December*

_*DisneyHeather*March 17*June

viper17d*March 17*December

IndianaRRT*June 17*December

CruiseboundnKY*Oct 17*June

Hogwartsdropout*Oct 17*June

OfftoDWD*May 2017*December

BeckyKarstetter*Oct 17*June

Henwen88*Oct 17*December

Poohbuddy*November 17*June

HookdonWDW*March 17*Dec

Kellyarms20*May 2017*May

bradf*November 2017*June

debedo*June 2017*December

Eeyore1978*July 2017*

Clara Fett*November 2017*June

belsam*Dec 2017*October

Capang*June 2017*December

Chrissy2270*December 2017*

pineapplepalms*December 2017*

*Libertybell7*Sept 2017*April*

*valstew*September 17*April*_

*luckytobeme88*July 17*March

KLHchemist*July 17*December

jarestel*July 2017*December

petermac*October2017*June*

*hawk17*July 2017*December

MrGreek*September 2017*April*


_*2018 MEMBERS*

*DSLRuser*January*August

LënuSëkahsëni*Jan 2018*Dec

cusegoose*January 2018*June

ajtour*January 2018*August

iheartglaciers*Feb 2018*Oct

rwalker4*February 2018*August

Weaver*February 2018*June

ILoveMyKellen*Feb 2018*Sept

harbourxie*March 2018*October*

*jacquieone*March 2018*October

Jenfromnj*March 2018*Dec

Princessmocha*March 2018*Oct

Lauraf*April 2018*December

GMatisse*Feb 2018*September*

*ECMD2018*April 2018*June

PadreUSAF*March 2018*Feb

Dolewhipdreams*May 18*Dec

robertandalyssa*May 2018 

Just Peachy*May 2018*June

hecmd23*April 2018*

Buzz's Buddy*April 2018*Dec*_

*Spacemountainyeti*May 18*

yesdnil*May 2018*December

Jose 237*March 2018*

Meridamonkey*June 2018*Dec

RL Gutz*April 2018*

Tarheelgirl1975*June 2018*Feb

Ohana2011*June 2018*August

Mageemommy*July 2018*

Bgdude*July 2018*February

Richsole*July 2018*

BWV dreamin*July 2018*Sept

lovin'fl*July 2018* August

vdh730*August 2018*June

osw@ld*Sept 2018*August

Oozma_kappa*Sept 2018*April

BooandLucy*Sept 2018*April

1971DBday*Sept 2018*Feb

Madgali2000*Sept 2018*

Stitch808*Sept 2018*August

blackdogg*Sept 18*December

MilesMouse*Sept 2018*Sept 

Pooh12863*Sept 2018*Dec

Leesha.Monster*Aug 18*March

Toll*January 2018*August

Memorymakerfor4*Sept 18*Mar

FFMickey*Sept 2018*August

alieila*July 2018*February

Queenof2princesses*Sept18*Ap

Shellyb84*Sept 2018*June

DonnerB*May 2018*December

Poohbears#1fan*Oct 2018*Feb

Redvines2001*May2018*Dec

Flyinghawaiian*Nov 18*Dec

hetzzeltj*November 2018*Sept

SweetSerenity***November* *2018***June

DisneyLore*November2018*June

Infobahn*December 2018*June

Spridell *December 2018* April

Keetchino * August 2018 * Sept

patclairesmom*July 2018*Dec

minnieking*December2018*Feb

Dis-Fam-2018*Dec 2018*June

ksromack*October 2018*April

Meredith Gardner*Nov 18*June

TheHill’s*December2018*June

luvmychaos*January 2018*

pasofan*July 2018*February

Kerepka625*October 2018*Dec*

*GabeGlz*August 2018*Sept*

*jwsqrdplus2*June 2018*February*

*Suzanne718*November 2018*June*

*jwhite2004*September 2018*March*

*t_liz92*August 2018*April

LoverDisney*October 2018*March

MJ NJ*December 2018*August

cgodzyk*February2018*August

Disney and the Dude*Nov 18*Dec*



*2019 MEMBERS *

*TrixiMouse*Jan **2019*February

MiniMN*February 2019*Sept

jenushkask8s*Feb 2019*August

storey13*February 2019*Aug

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit*Feb 19*Sept

LutheranChick82*Feb 2019*Sept

jphcoffeeboy*Feb 2019*Sept

Avery&Todd*Feb 2019*Sept

Gaugersaurus*Feb 2019*Sept

Brian Rodriguez*January 2019*August

sachilles*March 2019*October

MB_Ellie*March 2019*October

nyJedi*March2019*October

PADude*March 2019*October

Ed134*March 2019*October

cherylsmike*April 2019*Feb

DisneyCowgirl*March 2019*Oct

Philsfan77*March 2019*Dec

Pens Fan*May 2019*September

PrincessFionasMom*May 2019*June

Graemeo* 2019*December*

*C.R.*May 2019*December

Blaine*May2019*December

ThisIsJason*June 2019*Dec

dfan_welcomehomeall19*May2019*Dec

jkmcghav*April 2019*February*

*minbz*July 2019*October

TinkerTracy*October 2019*April

badeacon*August 2019*February

tntbrd*August 2019*August

Crystal in Nc*February 2019*September

Dandesun*March 2019*October

crk1977**_*November 2019*June

skoven*June 2019*August

AnthonyVito*April 2019*October*_

*Mumof4mice*January 2019*December

Maria_Ohana*March 2019*August*



*2020 MEMBERS *

*DVCsloth*January 2020* March*

*Lorana*June 2020*September

ChipNdale8887*July 2020*June

Lorrie7429*July 2020*August

Nicstress*July 2020*March

PurdueTodd*Sept 2020*Dec

BrianR*September 2020*March

aimeel*September 2020*April

retlaw_yensid*Sept 2020*Sept*

_*thelittledipster*Oct 2020*Sept

andeesings*Oct 2020*August

flipflopsandpitstops*Sept 2020*Aug*_



_*2021 MEMBERS*_

_*RanDIZ*January 2021*December*_

*MonaMN*March 2021*October

disneylandfan*February 21*Sept 

HibernationTour*May 2021*Feb

kandlsutton*Sept 2021*August

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney*Nov 21*Sept

Spivey378*November 2021*October




2022 MEMBERS


bdphill22*February 2022*March

NVDISFamily*July 2022*December

hereforthechurros*Sept 2022*Dec








COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS*

_*Copper Creek Villas & Cabins
801 Timberline Drive
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830*_

*Front Desk: (407) 824-3200
Fax: (407) 824-3508

CHECK IN TIME (HOTEL GUESTS)- 3:00 PM
CHECK IN TIME (DVC GUESTS)- 4:00 PM

CCV officially opened on July 17, 2017!

*If you were to purchase a DVC contract for CCV, it would expire on January 31, 2068.*



*CCV&C ROOM TYPES*

**


**All units provide a washer/dryer, except the Deluxe Studio*
**For those staying in a Deluxe Studio, you still have a way to wash your clothes! CCV has provided a dedicated Laundry Room located on the 4th Floor of the Wilderness Lodge for your use! If you go to Laundryview.com, you will actually be able to track your washer/dryer as it's running!

**All units provide a full kitchen, except for the Deluxe Studio which has a kitchenette.*



*CCV&C ROOMS AND VIRTUAL TOURS*




*STUDIO*





*1 BEDROOM*





*2 BEDROOM*





*3 BEDROOM *




*CABIN*



*CCV FLOOR PLAN*

Direct Link

Courtesy of @GrandCalifornian



*CCV&C 2021 POINTS CHART *

*2021 CCV POINTS CHART*



*POOLS*

*Copper Creek Springs Pool* - The main pool, heated, with a 67-foot waterslide built into the rocks! Two whirlpool spas are also available.

*Boulder Ridge Cove Pool* - *New* This pool is a zero-entry pool, has 6 shaded seating areas (which are first come first serve), as well as a whirlpool spa.

*Kids Water Play Area - *Fun area for small children! Includes small water slides and a large bucket that pours water over the children below!

*Poolside Games and Parties* - see activity calendar for times and info.

*Copper Creek Spring's Geyser* - located next to the pool area - beautiful to look at!

**Life Jackets are available for children of all sizes.

*There are lifeguards during operational hours.*


*ACTIVITIES*

*Electrical Water Pageant* - nightly
*Movies Under the Stars *- see activity calendar for times and movies
*Campfire Marshmallow Roast - *see activity calendar for times
*Buttons and Bells Game Arcade*
*Tennis Courts*
*Boat & Bike Rentals
Sturdy Branches Health Club*
*Fishing Excursions - *additional fee
*Magic Cookie Hour* - additional fee
*Salon by the Springs* - additional fee



*RECREATION CALENDAR*

*Monthly Recreation Calendars can be found on a dedicated thread **HERE**.*



*RESTAURANTS*

*STORYBOOK DINING at ARTIST POINT* - Meet characters from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - Dinner

*GEYSER POINT BAR & GRILL* - Counter service with beautiful lake views (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner)

*WHISPERING CANYON CAFE *- Family style/AYCTE - (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner)

*ROARING FORK *- Counter Service - (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner) (Refillable Mug Location)

*TERRITORY LOUNGE *- Snacks/Beer,Wine,Spirits


*STORES ON PROPERTY*

*The Wilderness Lodge Mercantile - *Open daily (snacks, drinks, apparel, and souvenirs)


*TRANSPORTATION/PARKING*

*Bus - *To most areas throughout Disney World
*Watercraft -* (To MK, Contemporary Resort & Fort Wilderness Resort)
*Disney's Magical Express* - complimentary when arriving from/going to Orlando
International Airport
*Standard Parking* - complimentary
*Valet Parking* - additional fee



*RESORT MAP*



**PHOTO COURTESY OF THEMOUSEFORLESS.COM AND GRANDCALIFORNIAN*


*ROOM TOTALS *




*CCV FLOOR PLAN*




*DIRECT LINK TO PICTURES


*FLOOR PLANS COURTESY OF GRANDCALIFORNIAN



ROOM VIEWS:

**Please feel free to post your room view pictures, along with your room numbers, and I'll be happy to reference your post! Thank you in advance for sharing!**


*STUDIO*

*ROOM 1135*

**ROOM 1151

*ROOM 1164

*ROOM 2123*

**ROOM 3128*

**ROOM 4103

*ROOM 4121

*ROOM 6111

*ROOM 6112

*ROOM 6122

*ROOM 6134*

**ROOM 6135*

**ROOM 7111*

**ROOM 7114*

**ROOM 7119*

**ROOM 3115 *(Alternate Studio)

**ROOM 7115* (Alternate Studio)

**ROOM 6115* (Alternate Studio)


**ONE BEDROOM*

*ROOM 4109*

**ROOM 5107*

**ROOM 5110*

**ROOM 5110

*ROOM 5133

*ROOM 5310

*ROOM 7109

*ROOM 7117*

**ROOM 1138**  - HA Accessible 


*TWO BEDROOM*

*ROOM 1136

*ROOM 2120*

**ROOM 2131*

**ROOM 3126*

**ROOM 4113*

**ROOM 5129*

**ROOM 6108*

**ROOM 6113*

**ROOM 6126*

**ROOM 7108*


**CCV CABINS**

**CABIN 8008*

**CABIN 8010*

**CABIN 8014 (HA Accessible)*

**CABIN 8019

*CABIN 8023

*CABIN 8024

*CABIN 8025

*CABIN 8026*




*CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS*

Christmas Decorations have gone up most recently on the following dates:

2018: 11/21
2019: 11/19
2020: 11/12
2021: 11/11



-Keep checking back for updates!

*Thank you to all who have contributed!
​


----------



## NewEngland47

Thanks for starting this thread!  

We own at CCV and are going for our first stay in a cabin in March.  Too far away but we have a cruise and a visit to Aulani planned in between.  We are definitely certified Disney addicts!


----------



## Capang

We will be there in July before the member cruise and then again after the cruise. We absolutely love WL and we are so excited for this summer.


----------



## Granny

mrsap said:


> Hello everyone!  We just bought our first DVC at Copper Creek Villas and I'd love to meet other owners or vacationers that might just love staying there!! I looked around on the boards and didn't see a specific thread for CCV! Thought it would be fun to plan & countdown together!! Looking forward to chatting!



Great that you started this thread!  

As an addition to the information on this thread, we welcome anyone who has a love of Wilderness Lodge, VWL or CCV to join us on the long-running https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-1-aug-17.3242976/    VWL Groupies thread.  While the title suggests VWL only, we have many CCV owners and WL lovers who stop by and contribute regularly.

Please note:  This is not an attempt to derail or hijack this thread!  I think there is plenty of room for these kinds of resort threads.   Just offering an additional source for DVC information on the Wilderness Lodge grounds.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Wow.  Thanks GrandCalifornian and Granny.


----------



## mrsap

Thanks so much for your input! I just assumed it was only for Boulder Ridge guests! I didn't want to hijack anyone's thread talking about CCV!


----------



## mrsap

Granny said:


> Great that you started this thread!
> 
> As an addition to the information on this thread, we welcome anyone who has a love of Wilderness Lodge, VWL or CCV to join us on the long-running https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-1-aug-17.3242976/    VWL Groupies thread.  While the title suggests VWL only, we have many CCV owners and WL lovers who stop by and contribute regularly.
> 
> Please note:  This is not an attempt to derail or hijack this thread!  I think there is plenty of room for these kinds of resort threads.   Just offering an additional source for DVC information on the Wilderness Lodge grounds.
> 
> For example, here's a CCV floor plan that @GrandCalifornian recently posted on the VWL Groupie thread.    The dotted lines in the layouts represent lock-off villas that can either be a 2BR or split into 1BR and Studio for separate booking.  In any event, I thought it would be a good addition to the first page of the new CCV thread.




That's amazing! Thanks for taking the time to do that! So helpful!!


----------



## DonnaL

Great resource!  Thanks!  Anyone have a clue when more CCV inventory might be released?


----------



## hamilkm

We are checking in Wednesday and can't wait! So excited for our first stay at our new home resort!


----------



## mrsap

hamilkm said:


> We are checking in Wednesday and can't wait! So excited for our first stay at our new home resort!



That's wonderful! When did you become an owner? What UY did you decide on? Please take pictures and share your thoughts when you get back! Have a wonderful time! And "Welcome Home!!!"


----------



## mrsap

NewEngland47 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> We own at CCV and are going for our first stay in a cabin in March.  Too far away but we have a cruise and a visit to Aulani planned in between.  We are definitely certified Disney addicts!



When in March are you staying? Maybe I can make a list of our upcoming vacation days at CCV so we can keep track! I won't even be there till next year too! Since we just bought into DVC last week, there was zero availability for our first trip this November! (But they were able to get us into OKW for the first few days of our trip). Then we move over to YC CL. We go to Disney every year at the same time, and this year we'll be celebrating my 40th!


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> We will be there in July before the member cruise and then again after the cruise. We absolutely love WL and we are so excited for this summer.



That sounds fantastic! Would you like me to log your vacation dates? Are you owners at CCV?


----------



## 2Zoomers

Hi friends!!

My husband and I just bought our first DVC contract in August, our home resort being CCV.
Our next trip to the World is October 18th, however, we are staying at AKL.  That is what we were able to get to replace our CBR reservation.

We got the Disney Visa offer for the $40 gift card if you take the "virtual" DVC tour.  We are booked at CCV for our June 2018 trip.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> Great that you started this thread!
> 
> As an addition to the information on this thread, we welcome anyone who has a love of Wilderness Lodge, VWL or CCV to join us on the long-running https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-1-aug-17.3242976/    VWL Groupies thread.  While the title suggests VWL only, we have many CCV owners and WL lovers who stop by and contribute regularly.
> 
> Please note:  This is not an attempt to derail or hijack this thread!  I think there is plenty of room for these kinds of resort threads.   Just offering an additional source for DVC information on the Wilderness Lodge grounds.
> 
> For example, here's a CCV floor plan that @GrandCalifornian recently posted on the VWL Groupie thread.    The dotted lines in the layouts represent lock-off villas that can either be a 2BR or split into 1BR and Studio for separate booking.  In any event, I thought it would be a good addition to the first page of the new CCV thread.


Awesome post Granny. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrsap

2Zoomers said:


> Hi friends!!
> 
> My husband and I just bought our first DVC contract in August, our home resort being CCV.
> Our next trip to the World is October 18th, however, we are staying at AKL.  That is what we were able to get to replace our CBR reservation.
> 
> We got the Disney Visa offer for the $40 gift card if you take the "virtual" DVC tour.  We are booked at CCV for our June 2018 trip.




Congrats and Welcome Home!! I honestly loved the CCV's and had a hard time even considering another location! Was there much availability when you booked in August for October? We literally have 0 inventory anywhere for this November. We are super late to the game though! I love the availability tool! It's fun to check it!!!

How did you get the gift card? I haven't heard of that offer?


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Hello everyone!  We just bought our first DVC at Copper Creek Villas and I'd love to meet other owners or vacationers that might just love staying there!! I looked around on the boards and didn't see a specific thread for CCV! Thought it would be fun to plan & countdown together!! Looking forward to chatting!
> 
> I'd like to post your CCV vacation dates, if you'd like! If you want them listed, I'd be happy to do it. I'm new to starting a topic like this, but I think it will be fun!


Congrats on starting a new thread! What a great thing to not just get in on the ground floor of something but to create it.  Here's some pixie dust to get you going  Over at the VWL Groupies thread, we had some discussion about changing our title to include Copper Creek, but in the end, we felt as though someone would come along before too long and initiate one primarily aimed at Copper Creek. We were right! Woohoo!

From a purely informational point of view, I would suggest editing your title to show it's *the* place to come for all the new CCVC folks--I wasn't certain before I clicked on it if the new thread was asking for advice from owners and lovers or, as it turned out to be, an actual place to call "home" on the DIS.  Perhaps something as simple as putting the title in all caps would help, for example. 

Regardless, a hearty WELCOME HOME! to all of those who have opted to make CCVC their new DVC home.  I'll be dropping in here often to chat and keep up with the new thread, and at some point, I'm sure my wife and I will have dates to add to your list.


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats on starting a new thread! What a great thing to not just get in on the ground floor of something but to create it.  Here's some pixie dust to get you going  Over at the VWL Groupies thread, we had some discussion about changing our title to include Copper Creek, but in the end, we felt as though someone would come along before too long and initiate one primarily aimed at Copper Creek. We were right! Woohoo!
> 
> From a purely informational point of view, I would suggest editing your title to show it's *the* place to come for all the new CCVC folks--I wasn't certain before I clicked on it if the new thread was asking for advice from owners and lovers or, as it turned out to be, an actual place to call "home" on the DIS.  Perhaps something as simple as putting the title in all caps would help, for example.
> 
> Regardless, a hearty WELCOME HOME! to all of those who have opted to make CCVC their new DVC home.  I'll be dropping in here often to chat and keep up with the new thread, and at some point, I'm sure my wife and I will have dates to add to your list.



Thank you so much for the suggestions! Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!  If anyone would like to contribute in anyway shape or form, I openly welcome it! Please add anything that you would feel makes this board informative!  Once I get a moment, I will try to improve the thread. I'm totally new to DVC and since CCV is new, I thought it would be fun to go on this journey with friends in the same boat!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestions! Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!  If anyone would like to contribute in anyway shape or form, I openly welcome it! Please add anything that you would feel makes this board informative!  Once I get a moment, I will try to improve the thread. I'm totally new to DVC and since CCV is new, I thought it would be fun to go on this journey with friends in the same boat!!!!


Well, it looks as though you're doing well on your own!  Love the addition of "The Official" to your title--perfect!  Otherwise, I would just experiment with what works on the first page such as pics, diagrams (like the one *Granny* provided), roll call (the listing of dates), and such. Just take a look at other similar resort threads and see what works for you (and doesn't) and go from there. Again, congrats on the new home thread and being a Copper Creek owner!


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, it looks as though you're doing well on your own!  Love the addition of "The Official" to your title--perfect!  Otherwise, I would just experiment with what works on the first page such as pics, diagrams (like the one *Granny* provided), roll call (the listing of dates), and such. Just take a look at other similar resort threads and see what works for you (and doesn't) and go from there. Again, congrats on the new home thread and being a Copper Creek owner!



Thank you so much! I'll definitely get on all that!


----------



## Capang

You can log our dates when you get a chance. We will be there July 16-23. We are going on the member cruise and may add another few days afterwards.


----------



## mrsap

Reserved


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> You can log our dates when you get a chance. We will be there July 16-23. We are going on the member cruise and may add another few days afterwards.



Yes I'd be happy to!


----------



## Capang

mrsap said:


> Yes I'd be happy to!


And July 27-31. I'm so happy you started this thread! I watch the other WL and DVC threads and I love them, too. It will be nice to have a dedicated CCV thread.


----------



## hamilkm

mrsap said:


> That's wonderful! When did you become an owner? What UY did you decide on? Please take pictures and share your thoughts when you get back! Have a wonderful time! And "Welcome Home!!!"


We bought back in March while we were on vacation staying at BLT. Our use year is December to match our previous Poly contract. We are so excited and can't wait to stay at our new home!


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> And July 27-31. I'm so happy you started this thread! I watch the other WL and DVC threads and I love them, too. It will be nice to have a dedicated CCV thread.



Thank you! Happy to chat with you! I'll definitely try to get stuff started today!


----------



## mrsap

hamilkm said:


> We bought back in March while we were on vacation staying at BLT. Our use year is December to match our previous Poly contract. We are so excited and can't wait to stay at our new home!



Congrats to you!!!! Welcome Home!!!!
I'd definitely like to make a list of owners - their UY and when they bought! If you guys want to give me that info too!


----------



## 2Zoomers

mrsap said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home!! I honestly loved the CCV's and had a hard time even considering another location! Was there much availability when you booked in August for October? We literally have 0 inventory anywhere for this November. We are super late to the game though! I love the availability tool! It's fun to check it!!!
> 
> How did you get the gift card? I haven't heard of that offer?


----------



## 2Zoomers

Obviously I didn't get that quote right 

Thank you for the warm welcome, and for starting this thread.  We got the gift card offer by email.  I believe it was just for Chase Disney Visa cardholders.  Perhaps if you call to ask they can offer it to you as well.  

In terms of availablity, we didn't have to search for anything.  We had a CBR reservation for October 18th-23rd.  Once we completed our purchase, our DCV agent was able to get us switched over to AKL savana view studio.  I guess they had some reservations set aside for guests who were booked elsewhere, but wanted to use their points immediately.

The timing worked out perfectly for us, as I was not 100% thrilled with staying at CBR during construction and paying full rack rate for it 
We have been going to WDW twice a year with our son, now 13, since 2011.  It was going to be our first stay without any type of discounts.  It seems as if the discounts that we had taken advantage of in trips past, are drying up.  We had always thought DVC was out of reach for us financially, but we were wrong.  Once we had the information explained to us, and looked at all the numbers, it didn't make sense NOT TO DO IT!!

Gosh, it's been two weeks and I am still riding this DVC high.


----------



## mrsap

2Zoomers said:


> Obviously I didn't get that quote right
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome, and for starting this thread.  We got the gift card offer by email.  I believe it was just for Chase Disney Visa cardholders.  Perhaps if you call to ask they can offer it to you as well.
> 
> In terms of availablity, we didn't have to search for anything.  We had a CBR reservation for October 18th-23rd.  Once we completed our purchase, our DCV agent was able to get us switched over to AKL savana view studio.  I guess they had some reservations set aside for guests who were booked elsewhere, but wanted to use their points immediately.
> 
> The timing worked out perfectly for us, as I was not 100% thrilled with staying at CBR during construction and paying full rack rate for it
> We have been going to WDW twice a year with our son, now 13, since 2011.  It was going to be our first stay without any type of discounts.  It seems as if the discounts that we had taken advantage of in trips past, are drying up.  We had always thought DVC was out of reach for us financially, but we were wrong.  Once we had the information explained to us, and looked at all the numbers, it didn't make sense NOT TO DO IT!!
> 
> Gosh, it's been two weeks and I am still riding this DVC high.



Thanks for the info!!! I totally hear you!! We ALWAYS had at least a 25-30% discount for our trips! Last year and this year Free dining hit and that took away the RO discounts! We love going, and we love the Deluxe resorts, so this was definitely next in line. We just wish we did it years ago!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey everyone! I started updating the first post of this thread. If there's information missing that you want me to add, please let me know! If you want anything removed, please feel free to let me know too!


----------



## franbot

Are there any threads with rooms and views posted?


----------



## kungaloosh22

Hi mrsap, you can add me to your logs! We bought CCV in May, with an April use year. We banked and borrowed points for a cabin next May. We can't wait! Wilderness Lodge has always been one of our favorite resorts.


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> Hi mrsap, you can add me to your logs! We bought CCV in May, with an April use year. We banked and borrowed points for a cabin next May. We can't wait! Wilderness Lodge has always been one of our favorite resorts.



*Welcome Home!* Congrats on your DVC ownership! We feel the same way about the Lodge! I can't wait to see the cabins in person! They look beautiful! I'm sure you're going to have a great time!!!!


----------



## mrsap

franbot said:


> Are there any threads with rooms and views posted?



You can try and check the VWL thread. You can also look at the floor plan illustration on page one (made by GrandCalifornian) showing room locations for each floor. Might help a little. The CCV are so new, they only opened in July, so I'm sure the pictures will come in as more people start staying there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

franbot said:


> Are there any threads with rooms and views posted?



Since the rooms were converted from WL hotel rooms your best bet currently is photos from the hotel as they followed the same foot print.  I haven't compared how room numbering changed but in general if you're looking to place a request it's best to make it general such as "top floor, end of hall"  "third floor near elevator" etc.  Our favorite request in the hotel was "south wing, main courtyard view" or "south wing, bay lake view".  With CCV can skip the "south wing" part of the request!  

I think there are some room pictures in this thread that might help for the time being until more info flows out from CCV stays:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/wilderness-lodge-photo-thread-please-feed-my-addiction.1717127/


----------



## Cinderbrella1

We just received our new Disney Files for Fall 2017.  I love that the Cascade Cabins were featured in this issue.  There are some great pictures and details about the cabins included!! We're really looking forward to our stay here!  Thank you mrsap for starting this home thread for Copper Creek!!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Hey everyone! I started updating the first post of this thread. If there's information missing that you want me to add, please let me know! If you want anything removed, please feel free to let me know too!


Wow!  Looks great!  You've done a superb job!  I forecast this thread growing quickly and immensely.


----------



## mrsap

Cinderbrella1 said:


> We just received our new Disney Files for Fall 2017.  I love that the Cascade Cabins were featured in this issue.  There are some great pictures and details about the cabins included!! We're really looking forward to our stay here!  Thank you mrsap for starting this home thread for Copper Creek!!



No problem! I thought it would be fun to meet other members!!


Just a note  - i'm trying to put some helpful information on Post #1. If there's anything you'd like to see, or information that's incorrect, please let me know. Otherwise, i'll continue to add information as I can. If you'd like your trip dates or Owner information to be posted, please let me know! Thanks for visiting!!!


sleepydog25 said:


> Wow!  Looks great!  You've done a superb job!  I forecast this thread growing quickly and immensely.



Aww thank you! I appreciate that!! As I get time I'll do more research and add to page 1.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Not an owner at CC, but staying in a cabin in December, 1-3!  We love  the WL.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Not an owner at CC, but staying in a cabin in December, 1-3!  We love  the WL.



I'll be sure to add you! Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Excited to announce I received my DVC paperwork today!!!! Have to just sign and send them back!!!! 

Also received that awesome DVC Member Bag!! I love it! I can't wait to use it!!!!


----------



## DenLo

We (denlo and wdrl) did an add on with CCV in April.  Our first stay is November 17 and 18, 2017.  Then we return March 1 -7 check out on the 8th, 2018 when we move to BLT.  I cannot wait to see our studio.  I am hoping they will (still) do turns at the resort so I can see a GV and a cabin. 

Can we post photos of rooms here and our views?  I don't expect anyone to keep track of them, but it is fun to see the rooms when they are new or remodeled.  And always great to see views with a room number.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> We (denlo and wdrl) did an add on with CCV in April.  Our first stay is November 17 and 18, 2017.  Then we return March 1 -7 check out on the 8th, 2018 when we move to BLT.  I cannot wait to see our studio.  I am hoping they will (still) do turns at the resort so I can see a GV and a cabin.
> 
> Can we post photos of rooms here and our views?  I don't expect anyone to keep track of them, but it is fun to see the rooms when they are new or remodeled.  And always great to see views with a room number.



 Congrats on your purchase! How exciting for your first stay! Hope you have a great time! Yes, please share your view pics along with your room number when you return!! I'll add a section to Page 1 and reference posts that with views!! Thank you!!!! I'll get you added to page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## anitatina

Thanks for starting this thread! I hope to be joining the club in a couple of weeks! (Just waiting for DH to get his new credit card in the mail. Might as well earn some bonus points if we're going to make a big purchase anyways!)


----------



## mrsap

anitatina said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! I hope to be joining the club in a couple of weeks! (Just waiting for DH to get his new credit card in the mail. Might as well earn some bonus points if we're going to make a big purchase anyways!)



LOL why not?! Get those points!!! LOL Good luck to you! Let me know how many points you guys end up going with! I'm sure you'll make the right decision!!

No problem!! It will be fun to get to know everyone and plan together!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

Add me to the list! We joined on our trip last week with a December UY. I was waiting to see CCV because we love WL! We did the tour and got to see a studio, 1BR, and a cabin. We loved them all!

So excited to use our points, but probably won't be booking until Dec for a fall trip next year. We have another big trip in Dec at VGF and BWV and I think that I might push my luck trying for early next year! We'll see.


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> Add me to the list! We joined on our trip last week with a December UY. I was waiting to see CCV because we love WL! We did the tour and got to see a studio, 1BR, and a cabin. We loved them all!
> 
> So excited to use our points, but probably won't be booking until Dec for a fall trip next year. We have another big trip in Dec at VGF and BWV and I think that I might push my luck trying for early next year! We'll see.



 and CONGRATS!!! So exciting!!! When you plan your trip, let me know and i'll be happy to post it! I added you to our owners list! Did they only offer you a December UY?

*WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> and CONGRATS!!! So exciting!!! When you plan your trip, let me know and i'll be happy to post it! I added you to our owners list! Did they only offer you a December UY?
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!!!*



Thanks! No, they actually offered an April UY but I asked for December. There wasn't an ideal UY given our current travel schedule AND our expected travel schedule once our kiddo is in school. We went with the one that should work once she is in school and that gave us 2016 UY points with only a few months of dues.


----------



## jlovesee

Will be in a 2 bedroom at BRV from Jan 3-5, and a 2 bedroom at CCV from the 5-9th, I haven't seen any photos of a dedicated 2 bedroom from CCV, so might take some photos.  Four of us are doing Dopey!  One is doing the 10k.  Should be a fun time, would never have been able to do this without DVC.

Jennifer


----------



## Dean Marino

OK - must ask for anyone AT WL.....

This will be the very first Hurricane that the CCV cabins get hit with.  Please, if there?  Wait until about WED, and give us photos of how the Cabins survive?


----------



## alisonslp

Dean Marino said:


> OK - must ask for anyone AT WL.....
> 
> This will be the very first Hurricane that the CCV cabins get hit with.  Please, if there?  Wait until about WED, and give us photos of how the Cabins survive?


we have res for the cabins on thurs. Hoping they survive well. It will likely be the only time we will every get to stay in one. I got in when they first opened reservations. I also switched from OKW on tues-thur over to CCV. Excited to spend  a few days at the lodge. Never stayed anywhere in wilderness before.


----------



## mrsap

*For anyone at WDW/CCV now, please STAY SAFE!*



jlovesee said:


> Will be in a 2 bedroom at BRV from Jan 3-5, and a 2 bedroom at CCV from the 5-9th, I haven't seen any photos of a dedicated 2 bedroom from CCV, so might take some photos.  Four of us are doing Dopey!  One is doing the 10k.  Should be a fun time, would never have been able to do this without DVC.
> 
> Jennifer



Should be fun! Hope you guys have a great time! That would be great if you could share some pics, thank you!


----------



## mrsap

SO! We decided to change our plans!!! Instead of rushing to book our first DVC stay this November (for the first part of our currently booked trip), we decided to cancel our OKW 4 day part of our trip and will just stay off property before heading over to YC. Instead, we decided to take our very first CCV trip over 4th of July week!! (will also be our first time going in July!) So it's exciting and i'm happy we'll be at our home resort sooner than later! We are all booked and i'm looking forward to it!
*
To everyone who has asked to be listed on page one, you are now added!!*


----------



## anitatina

mrsap said:


> SO! We decided to change our plans!!! Instead of rushing to book our first DVC stay this November (for the first part of our currently booked trip), we decided to cancel our OKW 4 day part of our trip and will just stay off property before heading over to YC. Instead, we decided to take our very first CCV trip over 4th of July week!! (will also be our first time going in July!) So it's exciting and i'm happy we'll be at our home resort sooner than later! We are all booked and i'm looking forward to it!



That'll be amazing!  I've never been at WDW during any of the major holidays, but I'm assuming there should be some spectacular fireworks for 4th of July  Did your guide also help you book that reservation as well?


----------



## mrsap

anitatina said:


> That'll be amazing!  I've never been at WDW during any of the major holidays, but I'm assuming there should be some spectacular fireworks for 4th of July  Did your guide also help you book that reservation as well?



The fireworks sound amazing for the 4th! I'm looking forward to it! Nope, I did it online myself! Happy there was availability!


----------



## anitatina

mrsap said:


> The fireworks sound amazing for the 4th! I'm looking forward to it! Nope, I did it online myself! Happy there was availability!



Very nice!  Good to know there was availability.  I'm a little nervous about booking since I've read it could take some stalking to get certain reservation dates.


----------



## sleepydog25

anitatina said:


> Very nice!  Good to know there was availability.  I'm a little nervous about booking since I've read it could take some stalking to get certain reservation dates.


Some dates are tougher than others at the WL resorts. For example, the Thanksgiving/Christmas times fill up quickly and are very tough to grab at the 7-month mark. A couple of years ago when WL was a host resort for the Princess Half Marathon, it booked up quickly, as well. Any major holiday is usually tougher to get since those are traditional vacation times.


----------



## mrsap

anitatina said:


> Very nice!  Good to know there was availability.  I'm a little nervous about booking since I've read it could take some stalking to get certain reservation dates.



Hopefully there should be no issues when booking at your home resort at 11 months!! I was shocked to see any availability for 4th of July week!


----------



## jimmytammy

*mrsap*
 Great job with the new thread!! Very impressed with the 1st page and you have provided some some great info. I love the vibe you have created and the feel you are getting from it.  It reminds me of our little thread(VWL groupies)as we have become more than just lovers of the Lodge, we have become friends.  We have met several folks through the years because of the thread and genuinely care for each other and our well being.  I hope this new thread does the same for you folks!  Its something about the Lodge that brings out the best in people

  I don't own pts at CCV but a long time owner of pts at VWL(BRV, but us ol timers have a tough time calling it by its new name, but thats another story)
But I do look forward to giving CCV a try in the future.


----------



## mrsap

jimmytammy said:


> *mrsap*
> Great job with the new thread!! Very impressed with the 1st page and you have provided some some great info. I love the vibe you have created and the feel you are getting from it.  It reminds me of our little thread(VWL groupies)as we have become more than just lovers of the Lodge, we have become friends.  We have met several folks through the years because of the thread and genuinely care for each other and our well being.  I hope this new thread does the same for you folks!  Its something about the Lodge that brings out the best in people
> 
> I don't own pts at CCV but a long time owner of pts at VWL(BRV, but us ol timers have a tough time calling it by its new name, but thats another story)
> But I do look forward to giving CCV a try in the future.



 OMG you just made my day!!!!!!!! Thank you so much! I'm trying so hard! I have really enjoyed researching information for everyone! DVC is exciting for me and I love that I get to meet people that share that excitement too!!! I completely agree, i'm so happy with how the board is coming along, and the nicest people have been coming in to chat! I can only hope we can keep it going and all get to know each other better over time!!!! Thank you again!


----------



## anitatina

mrsap said:


> Hopefully there should be no issues when booking at your home resort at 11 months!! I was shocked to see any availability for 4th of July week!



You scored! It's the world repaying you for all the wonderful help you've given (especially to me!). I agree with jimmytammy that you've done a great job with this thread! I don't usually read/interact in forums, but it just feels so friendly here I can't help myself


----------



## anitatina

sleepydog25 said:


> Some dates are tougher than others at the WL resorts. For example, the Thanksgiving/Christmas times fill up quickly and are very tough to grab at the 7-month mark. A couple of years ago when WL was a host resort for the Princess Half Marathon, it booked up quickly, as well. Any major holiday is usually tougher to get since those are traditional vacation times.



Thanks for the info! Maybe one of these days I'll finally be able to see WDW during the Christmas season. I looked up photos of the WL holiday decor, and the huge Christmas tree looks beautiful!


----------



## sleepydog25

anitatina said:


> Thanks for the info! Maybe one of these days I'll finally be able to see WDW during the Christmas season. I looked up photos of the WL holiday decor, and the huge Christmas tree looks beautiful!


I am biased, obviously--the Lodge is the most gorgeous resort during the holiday season. The GF has a wonderful vibe, too, what with the gingerbread house; however, given the Northwest theme at the Lodge, no place feels or looks or _inhabits_ the holidays quite like my "home." Keep trying as there are always stories of people getting in after seven months. Generally, studios go most quickly as they're the cheapest, and there are fewer 2BRs so those can get booked. However, a 1BR can linger for awhile or even a late-opening studio when someone cancels or switches. Further, if you're willing to split stays, sometimes you can find a day or two open in the middle of your intended time frame. Best wishes going forward!


----------



## shairpdrh

sleepydog25 said:


> I am biased, obviously--the Lodge is the most gorgeous resort during the holiday season. The GF has a wonderful vibe, too, what with the gingerbread house; however, given the Northwest theme at the Lodge, no place feels or looks or _inhabits_ the holidays quite like my "home." Keep trying as there are always stories of people getting in after seven months. Generally, studios go most quickly as they're the cheapest, and there are fewer 2BRs so those can get booked. However, a 1BR can linger for awhile or even a late-opening studio when someone cancels or switches. Further, if you're willing to split stays, sometimes you can find a day or two open in the middle of your intended time frame. Best wishes going forward!



I can't wait to visit WL on our trip in December! We are staying at VGF and BWV this time, but will be making a trip over just to appreciate the decorations and marvel at our new home resort!



jimmytammy said:


> *mrsap*
> Great job with the new thread!! Very impressed with the 1st page and you have provided some some great info. I love the vibe you have created and the feel you are getting from it.  It reminds me of our little thread(VWL groupies)as we have become more than just lovers of the Lodge, we have become friends.  We have met several folks through the years because of the thread and genuinely care for each other and our well being.  I hope this new thread does the same for you folks!  Its something about the Lodge that brings out the best in people
> 
> I don't own pts at CCV but a long time owner of pts at VWL(BRV, but us ol timers have a tough time calling it by its new name, but thats another story)
> But I do look forward to giving CCV a try in the future.



Well said! I agree. This thread is off to a great start and I can't wait to report back with our first booking. I am trying to decide if it is crazy to book for September again. We have enjoyed our visits, but just missing the hurricane this visit makes me wonder. I think we will still do it next year since it probably won't be an option in a few years when our daughter starts school.


----------



## jimmytammy

*mrsap*
Thank you for the warm welcome!  As SleepyDog has said, all you folks are most welcome to join in our little band of VWL groupies as well.  Got a feeling there will be others from our bunch joining in here soon


----------



## mrsap

jimmytammy said:


> *mrsap*
> Thank you for the warm welcome!  As SleepyDog has said, all you folks are most welcome to join in our little band of VWL groupies as well.  Got a feeling there will be others from our bunch joining in here soon



No problem and thank you!!!! So nice of you!



anitatina said:


> You scored! It's the world repaying you for all the wonderful help you've given (especially to me!). I agree with jimmytammy that you've done a great job with this thread! I don't usually read/interact in forums, but it just feels so friendly here I can't help myself



Aww thank you!!!! So nice of you to say!!!!!



anitatina said:


> Thanks for the info! Maybe one of these days I'll finally be able to see WDW during the Christmas season. I looked up photos of the WL holiday decor, and the huge Christmas tree looks beautiful!



It's absolutely gorgeous!!! You must try at least once!!! The Lodge is just breathtaking when you walk in and see the tree for the first time!!!



shairpdrh said:


> I can't wait to visit WL on our trip in December! We are staying at VGF and BWV this time, but will be making a trip over just to appreciate the decorations and marvel at our new home resort!
> 
> Well said! I agree. This thread is off to a great start and I can't wait to report back with our first booking. I am trying to decide if it is crazy to book for September again. We have enjoyed our visits, but just missing the hurricane this visit makes me wonder. I think we will still do it next year since it probably won't be an option in a few years when our daughter starts school.




You definitely have to stop in and see!! It's the best time to go see WL, in my opinion!!!! And thank you too!!!!! You guys are SO nice!!!!!!


Thanks to everyone for the very kind words! I'm happy that you're happy!!


----------



## anitatina

sleepydog25 said:


> I am biased, obviously--the Lodge is the most gorgeous resort during the holiday season. The GF has a wonderful vibe, too, what with the gingerbread house; however, given the Northwest theme at the Lodge, no place feels or looks or _inhabits_ the holidays quite like my "home." Keep trying as there are always stories of people getting in after seven months. Generally, studios go most quickly as they're the cheapest, and there are fewer 2BRs so those can get booked. However, a 1BR can linger for awhile or even a late-opening studio when someone cancels or switches. Further, if you're willing to split stays, sometimes you can find a day or two open in the middle of your intended time frame. Best wishes going forward!



Good to know I have a shot at bookings!  We're probably going to book mostly 1 bedrooms if we bring DD and possibly even my mother along.  I was planning a WDW trip for September next year, but I might just delay the trip a couple of months to see the decorations when they go up!  When do the theme parks and resorts usually put up the decorations?


----------



## alisonslp

We just checked into the Lodge, after a 14 hour car ride that should have taken 9. OMG!!! It is gorgeous! This is our first experience here. I am not sure why we have never stayed here before. We are in CC 2bdrm standard and have a good view of the main pool. We are Kidani owners and love it over there but I have absolutely fallen in love with the feel of the lodge and love the villas. We can't wait for morning to come so we can go explore the property. We will be here for 2 nights (unfortunately, arriving at 11:20pm is one of our nights) and then moving to a cabin for a night as well. 

Are there any "must do"s while we are here? We have 3 teens


----------



## Granny

alisonslp said:


> We just checked into the Lodge, after a 14 hour car ride that should have taken 9. OMG!!! It is gorgeous! This is our first experience here. I am not sure why we have never stayed here before. We are in CC 2bdrm standard and have a good view of the main pool. We are Kidani owners and love it over there but I have absolutely fallen in love with the feel of the lodge and love the villas. We can't wait for morning to come so we can go explore the property. We will be here for 2 nights (unfortunately, arriving at 11:20pm is one of our nights) and then moving to a cabin for a night as well.
> 
> Are there any "must do"s while we are here? We have 3 teens



Glad to hear that yet another has fallen under the spell of Wilderness Lodge!  Sounds like your trip is off to a great start.  

As for must do's, we tend to make good use of the features of the Lodge area...though as I think about it, most of our must do list includes relaxing things.  Not something teenagers tend to enjoy.  But we always walk the path down to Fort Wilderness...usually to eat at Trail's End for breakfast.  We enjoy the various nooks and crannies of the Wilderness Lodge lobby and the areas such as the sitting area with fireplace above the main entrance door.

I hope you have a wonderful stay there!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Glad to hear that yet another has fallen under the spell of Wilderness Lodge!  Sounds like your trip is off to a great start.
> 
> As for must do's, we tend to make good use of the features of the Lodge area...though as I think about it, most of our must do list includes relaxing things.  Not something teenagers tend to enjoy.  But we always walk the path down to Fort Wilderness...usually to eat at Trail's End for breakfast.  We enjoy the various nooks and crannies of the Wilderness Lodge lobby and the areas such as the sitting area with fireplace above the main entrance door.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful stay there!


I echo what *Granny* says, especially the trail to FW for breakfast at Trail's End. We also tend to enjoy the calmer things at the Lodge--hanging out by the pool (and now Geyser Point), taking in the music, the smells, the sounds.  Still, there are a couple of fun things that teens might enjoy. My 14-yr old enjoyed doing the Hidden Mickey hunt around the Lodge--just ask for one at the front desk. They also have a movie night. It used to be on the beach (where GP now sits), but moved it indoors off the VWL lobby during construction. I'm fairly certain it's still going, and I've heard a report that the new fire pit near GP is used to do s'mores like they used to do on the beach. You can rent bikes or little speed boats for a change of pace. And if you're staying in a cabin, they have a hot tub on the porch, so I suspect the teens will love that.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

I just want to join in as well.  We are super excited about CCV and found the thread from the VWL Groupies thread.  I compiled the room location map based of of pictures from our recent stay and the info I could find online and in the DVC declaration.  I can make adjustments as we learn more, but the totals for each room type work out.  Let me know and I'll help out with whatever content I can.

I'll be back to post more about our upcoming plans, but I wanted to hop in now to say hello.  I also have a lot of general WL resort pictures so if there's anything you are looking for a picture of let me know and I'll post what I have.  

Currently we are looking for pictures of the inside of a 2 bedroom dedicated CCV Villa.  All of the tours and Disney material seem to show the lockoff, but we are interested in seeing the extra closet and slightly different bathroom configuration.  Also I'm sure everyone would like to see pictures inside rooms that have the alternate studio configuration.


----------



## alisonslp

GrandCalifornian said:


> Currently we are looking for pictures of the inside of a 2 bedroom dedicated CCV Villa.  All of the tours and Disney material seem to show the lockoff, but we are interested in seeing the extra closet and slightly different bathroom configuration.  Also I'm sure everyone would like to see pictures inside rooms that have the alternate studio configuration.



We are in a 2 bdrm dedicated right now and would be happy to upload pics. closet, bath, anything else? 

I have to say, seeing this resort in the day time, I am even more in love with it! We have been to every DVC in Disney now and I have to say that this is my new favorite. Geyser point is amazingly relaxing. The crowd is very low right now from the storm and I know that is playing a part. No one at the pools, etc. But still. All the little nooks around the lobby to just sit and relax as well. AKV lobby is similar in the feel but not as many places to hide away and just relax/read. I really like the decor of the villas and how the kitchen is set up (galley). I know others have complained but I love them. And the barn doors of the bathroom! We snuck a peek at a studio in boulder creek and while they are nice, CC is superior in feel, by far. Can't wait to see be in the cabins. Oh, but one thing I definitely prefer about Kidani (and bay lake if I recall, though I don't like bay lake all that much) is the extra bathroom in the 1 and 2 bdrms. With 2 adults and 3 older teens, it is welcome. I think they could have done a better 2nd bath design in CC. Separate room for toilet and shower instead of that huge closet would have been a better use of space. But I am not a designer... 

I don't know if Trail's end is open yet due to the storm. I will have to check. The trail is open.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

alisonslp said:


> I don't know if Trail's end is open yet due to the storm. I will have to check. The trail is open.



FW is closed either until next week or the re-opening date may not have been announced yet.  But Trail's End is part of that closure.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

alisonslp said:


> We are in a 2 bdrm dedicated right now and would be happy to upload pics. closet, bath, anything else?
> 
> I have to say, seeing this resort in the day time, I am even more in love with it! We have been to every DVC in Disney now and I have to say that this is my new favorite. Geyser point is amazingly relaxing. The crowd is very low right now from the storm and I know that is playing a part. No one at the pools, etc. But still. All the little nooks around the lobby to just sit and relax as well. AKV lobby is similar in the feel but not as many places to hide away and just relax/read. I really like the decor of the villas and how the kitchen is set up (galley). I know others have complained but I love them. And the barn doors of the bathroom! We snuck a peek at a studio in boulder creek and while they are nice, CC is superior in feel, by far. Can't wait to see be in the cabins. Oh, but one thing I definitely prefer about Kidani (and bay lake if I recall, though I don't like bay lake all that much) is the extra bathroom in the 1 and 2 bdrms. With 2 adults and 3 older teens, it is welcome. I think they could have done a better 2nd bath design in CC. Separate room for toilet and shower instead of that huge closet would have been a better use of space. But I am not a designer...
> 
> I don't know if Trail's end is open yet due to the storm. I will have to check. The trail is open.


Great, thanks!  We just want to see the part of the room that is different with the dedicated 2 bedroom, so looking toward the bathroom and closet from the bed area in the second bedroom would be neat.  Showing the two beds might be cool too.  Basically anything you care to take and upload will get us excited.  Thanks!

Have a great trip!  Too bad Trail's End is closed because it is one of our favorites, but you've got great options at WL.  We too love the feel of Geyser Point and think it is just a great addition to the resort.  We got to tour the cabins and loved them too, making staying in one of them a definite bucket list item for us.  Thanks again and have a great time.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> I just want to join in as well.  We are super excited about CCV and found the thread from the VWL Groupies thread.  I compiled the room location map based of of pictures from our recent stay and the info I could find online and in the DVC declaration.  I can make adjustments as we learn more, but the totals for each room type work out.  Let me know and I'll help out with whatever content I can.
> 
> I'll be back to post more about our upcoming plans, but I wanted to hop in now to say hello.  I also have a lot of general WL resort pictures so if there's anything you are looking for a picture of let me know and I'll post what I have.
> 
> Currently we are looking for pictures of the inside of a 2 bedroom dedicated CCV Villa.  All of the tours and Disney material seem to show the lockoff, but we are interested in seeing the extra closet and slightly different bathroom configuration.  Also I'm sure everyone would like to see pictures inside rooms that have the alternate studio configuration.



  We're happy you stopped in to say Hello!! You're more than welcome to join us!! That's wonderful you're willing to share pictures with everyone! WL is so beautiful, it's hard not to fall in love with it!! Your room map is great, and someone was kind enough to post it for us on page one!! Thank you for making that!!!!  Looking forward to chatting with you in the future!


----------



## mrsap

alisonslp said:


> We just checked into the Lodge, after a 14 hour car ride that should have taken 9. OMG!!! It is gorgeous! This is our first experience here. I am not sure why we have never stayed here before. We are in CC 2bdrm standard and have a good view of the main pool. We are Kidani owners and love it over there but I have absolutely fallen in love with the feel of the lodge and love the villas. We can't wait for morning to come so we can go explore the property. We will be here for 2 nights (unfortunately, arriving at 11:20pm is one of our nights) and then moving to a cabin for a night as well.
> 
> Are there any "must do"s while we are here? We have 3 teens



I hope you're having a wonderful time!!! Please share pictures with us when you arrive back home! Sorry to hear about the crazy long car ride!!! Did you take I-95?? That's the worst, especially when you're SOO excited to get there!! We drive every trip so I feel your pain!

My kids are little, but they love the pool, so we hang out there a lot. We also love the lobby, especially the quiet areas around with the rocking chairs and fireplace!!! SO relaxing. (they also love running back and forth over the bridge, but i'm sure your teens won't want to do that!) lol There's the arcade, and it's also fun hanging out waiting for the geyser to erupt!! Have a blast!


----------



## DenLo

GrandCalifornian said:


> I just want to join in as well.  We are super excited about CCV and found the thread from the VWL Groupies thread.  I compiled the room location map based of of pictures from our recent stay and the info I could find online and in the DVC declaration.  I can make adjustments as we learn more, but the totals for each room type work out.  Let me know and I'll help out with whatever content I can.
> 
> I'll be back to post more about our upcoming plans, but I wanted to hop in now to say hello.  I also have a lot of general WL resort pictures so if there's anything you are looking for a picture of let me know and I'll post what I have.
> 
> Currently we are looking for pictures of the inside of a 2 bedroom dedicated CCV Villa.  All of the tours and Disney material seem to show the lockoff, but we are interested in seeing the extra closet and slightly different bathroom configuration.  Also I'm sure everyone would like to see pictures inside rooms that have the alternate studio configuration.



I just wanted to say thank for all the work you did on mapping the rooms for CCV for every floor.  

And I am looking forward to any photos people supply for their rooms and the balcony views with room numbers.


----------



## alisonslp

mrsap said:


> I hope you're having a wonderful time!!! Please share pictures with us when you arrive back home! Sorry to hear about the crazy long car ride!!! Did you take I-95?? That's the worst, especially when you're SOO excited to get there!! We drive every trip so I feel your pain!
> 
> My kids are little, but they love the pool, so we hang out there a lot. We also love the lobby, especially the quiet areas around with the rocking chairs and fireplace!!! SO relaxing. (they also love running back and forth over the bridge, but i'm sure your teens won't want to do that!) lol There's the arcade, and it's also fun hanging out waiting for the geyser to erupt!! Have a blast!



Yes, we drove 95. We drive every time and it is usually around 9 hours, stopping quickly for food and gas. That 14 hours was by far the longest. Matthew took us 11-12 hours last year because of the flooding on 95 in lower NC. I will try to upload the photos tonight.

We are in the cabin tonight. Love the feel of it and exactly like the type of cabin I would love to have in retirement on a lake. The family thinks it feels smaller than a regular 2 bdrm but I disagree. The dining area is much larger as is the kitchen. Lots of little add ons like little reading lights on the bed, the tv in the bath mirror, etc. rocking chairs on the porch, fireplace (with changing colors), etc.

We are in 8021 - right side by the parking lot for the cabins. I think I will have a good view of the electric pageant and I can't be positive but I think I see space mountain in the far skyline. So I am hoping we will see a little bit of fireworks.


----------



## alisonslp

Do I just upload pics into the body of a post? How much can you typically upload to one post?


----------



## Mickeynutty

Can you tell me more about where 8021 is? As you are facing the lake, I understand there are cabins on the left and right side. Is it in the grouping of cabins to the right towards Fort Wilderness?  Also, would you let us know if you notice noise from the boat horns?

Thank you for sharing info and have a wonderful stay!


----------



## alisonslp

anyone know how they maintain the private hot tubs in the cabins? At twilight, a purple light came on in the hot tub. I *think* it is just a regular light but it got me thinking maybe it is a UV light to kill any bacteria? It is easy for the crew to maintain the tubs if people only stay a day or two but if they stay a week - when are they coming in to check the tub chemicals?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

alisonslp said:


> Do I just upload pics into the body of a post? How much can you typically upload to one post?



You can upload pics directly to a post on the forum, as long as they aren't too high of resolution.  I think the maximum size for each pic is 2MB, but you can try them to see if it will take them.  Just click on "more options" and then "upload a file" to select the pictures to upload.  Then there is a button to insert thumbnail links or the full size images in your post. You can upload 10 per post.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GrandCalifornian said:


> You can upload pics directly to a post on the forum, as long as they aren't too high of resolution.  I think the maximum size for each pic is 2MB, but you can try them to see if it will take them.  Just click on "more options" and then "upload a file" to select the pictures to upload.  Then there is a button to insert thumbnail links or the full size images in your post. You can upload 10 per post.



Or just click on the Upload a File button between the Post Reply and the More Options buttons.


----------



## alisonslp

Mickeynutty said:


> Can you tell me more about where 8021 is? As you are facing the lake, I understand there are cabins on the left and right side. Is it in the grouping of cabins to the right towards Fort Wilderness?  Also, would you let us know if you notice noise from the boat horns?
> 
> Thank you for sharing info and have a wonderful stay!


It is to the right of the main lodge. While inside, doing regular activities, I cannot hear the horns. I will let you know tomorrow if I hear any late at night or early in the morning.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Cabins 8001 through 8012 are on the North side of the resort, between the otter pond and the waterway to MK.  8001 is the closest to MK, while 8012 is the closest to the transportation boat dock. 
Cabins 8013 through 8026 are on the South side, and face out onto the body of Bay lake between the Boulder Ridge Villas building and the lake. 8013 is nearest to Geyser Point and 8026 is the closest to Fort Wilderness.


----------



## mrsap

alisonslp said:


> Yes, we drove 95. We drive every time and it is usually around 9 hours, stopping quickly for food and gas. That 14 hours was by far the longest. Matthew took us 11-12 hours last year because of the flooding on 95 in lower NC. I will try to upload the photos tonight.
> 
> We are in the cabin tonight. Love the feel of it and exactly like the type of cabin I would love to have in retirement on a lake. The family thinks it feels smaller than a regular 2 bdrm but I disagree. The dining area is much larger as is the kitchen. Lots of little add ons like little reading lights on the bed, the tv in the bath mirror, etc. rocking chairs on the porch, fireplace (with changing colors), etc.
> 
> We are in 8021 - right side by the parking lot for the cabins. I think I will have a good view of the electric pageant and I can't be positive but I think I see space mountain in the far skyline. So I am hoping we will see a little bit of fireworks.



Sounds beautiful!!!! Hope you're enjoying every minute!!!
Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## alisonslp

2BR dedicated villa CC. There is another vanity by the bathroom - so there are 2 vanities in that bathroom


----------



## GrandCalifornian

alisonslp said:


> 2BR dedicated villa CC. There is another vanity by the bathroom - so there are 2 vanities in that bathroom View attachment 269744 View attachment 269745 View attachment 269746 View attachment 269747 View attachment 269748



Neat, thanks!  They are different than the studios.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrsap

alisonslp said:


> 2BR dedicated villa CC. There is another vanity by the bathroom - so there are 2 vanities in that bathroom View attachment 269744 View attachment 269745 View attachment 269746 View attachment 269747 View attachment 269748



They did a beautiful job at CC! Looks lovely!


----------



## alisonslp

From this cabin, you are able to see roughly 50% of the MK fireworks. That was a real treat! You can pump the music into the screened patio too. And the water pageant is easily seen as well. Of course, I got myself all ready to enjoy the hot tub while watching the fireworks, only to find out the heater wasn't working...  :-(  A call to the front desk (which we all know is not the front desk) and they said "well, it is more of a soaking tub and isn't meant to get to hot tub temps" - um, no... But then the service crew arrived about 20 minutes later to try to fix it. Still working on it now. Hopefully they will get it fixed soon so I can enjoy it b/c we are here only one night. But no worries. I am still very pleased with the place.


----------



## Mickeynutty

alisonslp said:


> It is to the right of the main lodge. While inside, doing regular activities, I cannot hear the horns. I will let you know tomorrow if I hear any late at night or early in the morning.





GrandCalifornian said:


> Cabins 8001 through 8012 are on the North side of the resort, between the otter pond and the waterway to MK.  8001 is the closest to MK, while 8012 is the closest to the transportation boat dock.
> Cabins 8013 through 8026 are on the South side, and face out onto the body of Bay lake between the Boulder Ridge Villas building and the lake. 8013 is nearest to Geyser Point and 8026 is the closest to Fort Wilderness.



Thank you both for the info. This is very helpful to get an idea of the layout/location of the cabins!


----------



## Granny

GrandCalifornian said:


> Cabins 8001 through 8012 are on the North side of the resort, between the otter pond and the waterway to MK.  8001 is the closest to MK, while 8012 is the closest to the transportation boat dock.
> Cabins 8013 through 8026 are on the South side, and face out onto the body of Bay lake between the Boulder Ridge Villas building and the lake. 8013 is nearest to Geyser Point and 8026 is the closest to Fort Wilderness.




GC...thanks for this additional information.  So basically the cabins increase in room number as they move away from the one closest to the monorail tracks.  We appreciate all the data you have shared about CCV.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> GC...thanks for this additional information.  So basically the cabins increase in room number as they move away from the one closest to the monorail tracks.  We appreciate all the data you have shared about CCV.


That is correct. There is also a grilling area roughly across from 8006 that has a covered seating area, as well. Further, at that spot, there is a walkway that will take you to the north wing of the Lodge. There is a second grilling area, smaller and with only one uncovered table, somewhere around 8016-18, so on the side closer to FW. The walk back to the main Lodge from the farthest out cabins is quite a haul. If you've ever walked down the paved path to FW, you'd notice off to the left across the parallel service road a gated-arm across an entrance to the dumpster area. The last few cabins closest to FW are _past_ that point. I walked down to 8026 and back a couple of times, and it's pushing 300 yards. Still, the cabins are beautiful, I must say.

I do have a question for you, *alison*.  How did the new landscaping do during Irma? I've read a couple of comments where people were concerned that they might not fare well since the flora hadn't been planted long.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Yes, the North Cabin BBQ area is there, as shown here:




The bridge that they added across the otter pond makes these cabins much more accessible, since it gives you access to a stairway door right behind Roaring Fork.








One morning I walked from cabin 8026 all the way to 8001, and it is a long way.  From out near Fort Wilderness to almost to the monorail.  The cabins have definitely expanded the footprint of the resort.


----------



## Mickeynutty

Do you think you can see the monorail from that farthest (north) cabin?  Also, did boat noise disturb you last night? Thanks!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Funny you should ask.  I took this picture in front of 8001, surprised at how close the monorail was.  From the water side the view should be less obstructed. 




I wouldn't expect boat noise to affect the South cabins, because they are the other side of the rental dock and a good distance from the transportation dock.  I would think you would hear the horns from the transportation boats from 8012 and lower ones near there, because they are near the dock where they blow their horns.


----------



## Mickeynutty

Thanks, GC.  So hard to know what to request! We have a 2 night stay in a cabin planned and I would like to be on the Northern side, closer to the lodge but also would like a quiet spot. What area would you recommend requesting. (We will be happy just to be there and I know it is just a request.) Thank you!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Mickeynutty said:


> Thanks, GC.  So hard to know what to request! We have a 2 night stay in a cabin planned and I would like to be on the Northern side, closer to the lodge but also would like a quiet spot. What area would you recommend requesting. (We will be happy just to be there and I know it is just a request.) Thank you!


It is a tough call.  We don't know what we would request either.  I think I would lean toward a south side Cabin to be closer to Geyser Point, the pool and buses, and also to have the sunrise view of Bay Lake.  On the North side you'd face more towards the fireworks at MK, but I expect that trees would block some or most of them.  I was glad to hear that @alisonslp could see them from the South side.  
Like any room request, it is a balance of conflicting goals.  8026 would be the quietest, but the farthest from everything.  8012 would probably be the loudest, but closest to the transportation dock.  8013 is very near Geyser Point, but used for DVC tours.  On the North Side I'd probably like one in about the middle, although 8001 might have a less obstructed view towards MK to make it worth the extra walk.  On the South side I'd probably prefer as low a number as possible.  Overall though we'd be so excited to stay in one that we'd be thrilled wherever we wound up.


----------



## Mickeynutty

Lots to consider. As you say - we'll be happy wherever we end up!  Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Some good news for CCV owners!

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...taxes-less-than-estimated-for-wdw-dvc-resorts


----------



## DenLo

I agree mrsap that lowering the CCV 2017 taxes by $1.61 per point is great news.  I bet they would have sold more points if the guides could have shown the CCV dues were only $5.72 and that only two other resorts have lower dues per point at WDW.  But then that appraisal amount is deceptive because the county has not set the real value for the property yet since 2017 is only a partial year.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> I agree mrsap that lowering the CCV 2017 taxes by $1.61 per point is great news.  I bet they would have sold more points if the guides could have shown the CCV dues were only $5.72 and that only two other resorts have lower dues per point at WDW.  But then that appraisal amount is deceptive because the county has not set the real value for the property yet since 2017 is only a partial year.



I agree!! But we loved WL so much, the fees didn't scare us off. Although Polynesian was an option, and we considered it, we knew we wouldn't be able to call it 'Home'. There's something so special about the Lodge!! (Especially since we go in November/December!!) We LOVE Christmas!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Mickeynutty said:


> Do you think you can see the monorail from that farthest (north) cabin?  Also, did boat noise disturb you last night? Thanks!


The boat noise may not be too intrusive; however, do expect to see a lot of boat traffic including fishing boats right up against the shore. When we were there in May and again in July, we saw fishing boats every day and some of them were close to the shore line. Often, they were there first thing in the morning (that's prime fishing time), so if you're uneasy about having other guests lounging about in a boat for long stretches of time it's a consideration (albeit perhaps a small one).


----------



## gillep

I am so excited to stay at CCV for the first time, I was able to book a studio this morning for April!!!  We have always loved the lodge but had never gotten around to staying there so we are very excited for our stay (is it April yet????).


----------



## mrsap

gillep said:


> I am so excited to stay at CCV for the first time, I was able to book a studio this morning for April!!!  We have always loved the lodge but had never gotten around to staying there so we are very excited for our stay (is it April yet????).



 And congrats! So exciting!! If you'd like me to put your vacation dates on the list on page 1, I'd be happy to! The CCV look beautiful! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Mickeynutty

Sdog - Do you think there would be fewer fishing boats along the shoreline by the northern cabins - the lower numbered ones away from FW?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## sleepydog25

Mickeynutty said:


> Sdog - Do you think there would be fewer fishing boats along the shoreline by the northern cabins - the lower numbered ones away from FW?  Thanks for your help!


Actually, we saw more fishing along the north side. Plus, you have all the boats going back and forth between WL and MK that go right by those cabins, and even if the horns aren't too bad near the dock, you still have numerous boats cruising by your cabin all day and night--I believe I'd prefer the South Side cabins. In thinking about the orientation of the EWP, as well, I further believe the South Side cabins offer a better view of that show.


----------



## Mickeynutty

Thank you. We do love the EWP. I think we finally are closing in on our request!! (Just a request  )


----------



## sarahann77

Staying at CCV next month 30-31 for my honeymoon after disney cruise.  Booked a 1 bedroom.  First time stayed at Wilderness Lodge and looking forward to it.  Fees had scared me off when I bought Poly in April so probably would have bought CCV had it been lower. But loved the model so expect to have more stays in the future.


----------



## mrsap

sarahann77 said:


> Staying at CCV next month 30-31 for my honeymoon after disney cruise.  Booked a 1 bedroom.  First time stayed at Wilderness Lodge and looking forward to it.  Fees had scared me off when I bought Poly in April so probably would have bought CCV had it been lower. But loved the model so expect to have more stays in the future.


 and CONGRATS!!!! I hope you guys have a beautiful wedding and have a great time on your honeymoon!! Hope you enjoy CC!!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Thought I'd share the news... Just got a call from our guide! We are Officially CCV Owners!!! We just closed today!!!


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Thought I'd share the news... Just got a call from our guide! We are Officially CCV Owners!!! We just closed today!!!



Welcome Home!


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> Welcome Home!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! So I’ve stayed at WL 3x’s, But we were always at the parks at night. Just wondering if fireworks are at all visible from the new Geyser Point Grill? Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! So I’ve stayed at WL 3x’s, But we were always at the parks at night. Just wondering if fireworks are at all visible from the new Geyser Point Grill? Thanks!


Yes. You can't see some of the lower explosions which are shielded by trees and buildings such as CR; however, you can see quite a bit of them. . .and they pipe in the music to GP, as well.


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes. You can't see some of the lower explosions which are shielded by trees and buildings such as CR; however, you can see quite a bit of them. . .and they pipe in the music to GP, as well.



That’s great to know!!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I am confused by those photos of a dedicated 2BR.  My understanding, and from looking at the floorpans, is that it has 2 Q beds, not a bed and a pull out couch. That photo looks like a pull out?  

We will be in a dedicated 2 BR in 3 weeks, and hoped for the 2 beds in that room.  We are BCV owners.... who never seem to stay at BCV, lol.  Dates, Oct 15, 16, 17 in CC 1BR.  Oct 18, 19, 20, 21 in a 2 dedicated BR (additional family joining us).

Nice thread, we love WL, BR, and wanted to try CC.  Got lucky and was able to book for this Oct 2017 on 1st day of bookings.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

PatMcDuck said:


> I am confused by those photos of a dedicated 2BR.  My understanding, and from looking at the floorpans, is that it has 2 Q beds, not a bed and a pull out couch. That photo looks like a pull out?
> 
> We will be in a dedicated 2 BR in 3 weeks, and hoped for the 2 beds in that room.  We are BCV owners.... who never seem to stay at BCV, lol.  Dates, Oct 15, 16, 17 in CC 1BR.  Oct 18, 19, 20, 21 in a 2 dedicated BR (additional family joining us).
> 
> Nice thread, we love WL, BR, and wanted to try CC.  Got lucky and was able to book for this Oct 2017 on 1st day of bookings.


Our interpretation of the pictures is that there are two Queen beds in the room that has the sliding door connecting it to the restroom.  The couch that is shown is in the common living room that is between the two bedrooms.  

Have a great trip, we're looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Granny

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Thought I'd share the news... Just got a call from our guide! We are Officially CCV Owners!!! We just closed today!!!


----------



## mrsap

Granny said:


> View attachment 271354



Thank you Granny!!!!!!


----------



## Matty B13

PatMcDuck said:


> I am confused by those photos of a dedicated 2BR.  My understanding, and from looking at the floorpans, is that it has 2 Q beds, not a bed and a pull out couch. That photo looks like a pull out?
> 
> We will be in a dedicated 2 BR in 3 weeks, and hoped for the 2 beds in that room.  We are BCV owners.... who never seem to stay at BCV, lol.  Dates, Oct 15, 16, 17 in CC 1BR.  Oct 18, 19, 20, 21 in a 2 dedicated BR (additional family joining us).
> 
> Nice thread, we love WL, BR, and wanted to try CC.  Got lucky and was able to book for this Oct 2017 on 1st day of bookings.



It might be pictures of the 2 bedroom lock-off not a 2 bedroom dedicated. In the lock-off is a queen and a couch and in the dedicated is 2 queens. The floor plans on the DVC website show the different configurations.


----------



## alisonslp

sleepydog25 said:


> That is correct. There is also a grilling area roughly across from 8006 that has a covered seating area, as well. Further, at that spot, there is a walkway that will take you to the north wing of the Lodge. There is a second grilling area, smaller and with only one uncovered table, somewhere around 8016-18, so on the side closer to FW. The walk back to the main Lodge from the farthest out cabins is quite a haul. If you've ever walked down the paved path to FW, you'd notice off to the left across the parallel service road a gated-arm across an entrance to the dumpster area. The last few cabins closest to FW are _past_ that point. I walked down to 8026 and back a couple of times, and it's pushing 300 yards. Still, the cabins are beautiful, I must say.
> 
> I do have a question for you, *alison*.  How did the new landscaping do during Irma? I've read a couple of comments where people were concerned that they might not fare well since the flora hadn't been planted long.



About the grilling, I think there is a larger one by 8023-ish, where the parking lot and b-ball court is. It was under a shelter. 

As for the landscaping - I don't know what it looked like before but I didn't see anything that struck me as - oo, that's bad. There were some tree limbs down but the flora looked fine to me. The building next to the main pool was closed for construction but I was not sure whether that was from the hurricane or a planned renovation. 



Mickeynutty said:


> Do you think you can see the monorail from that farthest (north) cabin?  Also, did boat noise disturb you last night? Thanks!





GrandCalifornian said:


> It is a tough call.  We don't know what we would request either.  I think I would lean toward a south side Cabin to be closer to Geyser Point, the pool and buses, and also to have the sunrise view of Bay Lake.  On the North side you'd face more towards the fireworks at MK, but I expect that trees would block some or most of them.  I was glad to hear that @alisonslp could see them from the South side.
> Like any room request, it is a balance of conflicting goals.  8026 would be the quietest, but the farthest from everything.  8012 would probably be the loudest, but closest to the transportation dock.  8013 is very near Geyser Point, but used for DVC tours.  On the North Side I'd probably like one in about the middle, although 8001 might have a less obstructed view towards MK to make it worth the extra walk.  On the South side I'd probably prefer as low a number as possible.  Overall though we'd be so excited to stay in one that we'd be thrilled wherever we wound up.





Mickeynutty said:


> Thank you. We do love the EWP. I think we finally are closing in on our request!! (Just a request  )



Son slept in the living room (8021/2? can't remember now!) and he said he heard the horns but weren't horrible. In the master, I heard them very lightly and they did not disturb me at all.  From this point, we had a great view of the EWP. FW was closed so they stopped in our area and then it stopped. I believe on regular schedule, it goes over to FW as well, so you may get two presentations. 

I personally would pick the higher number cabins if we went again. We really liked that location. I expected the walk to be really long but honestly, it was less than a 5 minute walk to the pool and Geyser Point. After a long day in the park, that might not be a welcome walk but if you are hanging around the resort, it's a nice comfortable walk. It just looks a lot longer on the map. 



PatMcDuck said:


> I am confused by those photos of a dedicated 2BR.  My understanding, and from looking at the floorpans, is that it has 2 Q beds, not a bed and a pull out couch. That photo looks like a pull out?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> GrandCalifornian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our interpretation of the pictures is that there are two Queen beds in the room that has the sliding door connecting it to the restroom.  The couch that is shown is in the common living room that is between the two bedrooms.
> 
> Have a great trip, we're looking forward to hearing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2bdrm dedicated has 2 beds. My pic was not a good one for showing the room. I had just posted that pic for another poster who wanted to see the layout of the bath to the bdrm.
Click to expand...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PatMcDuck said:


> I am confused by those photos of a dedicated 2BR.  My understanding, and from looking at the floorpans, is that it has 2 Q beds, not a bed and a pull out couch. That photo looks like a pull out?
> 
> We will be in a dedicated 2 BR in 3 weeks, and hoped for the 2 beds in that room.  We are BCV owners.... who never seem to stay at BCV, lol.  Dates, Oct 15, 16, 17 in CC 1BR.  Oct 18, 19, 20, 21 in a 2 dedicated BR (additional family joining us).
> 
> Nice thread, we love WL, BR, and wanted to try CC.  Got lucky and was able to book for this Oct 2017 on 1st day of bookings.



The picture showing the pullout is of the living area.  You can see the end of the kitchen on the left (may be dishwasher?) And the end of the dining table on the right.  The picture with the sliding mirrored doors is in the second bedroom but is only showing one of the 2 queen beds.


----------



## DenLo

*denlo and wdrl*May 2017**

I just noticed this on the first page under the owners list.  We purchased in March 2017 but it was filed with Orange County in April.


----------



## mrsap

Sorry about that! Just fixed


DenLo said:


> *denlo and wdrl*May 2017**
> 
> I just noticed this on the first page under the owners list.  We purchased in March 2017 but it was filed with Orange County in April.


 
Sorry about that! Just fixed it!!


----------



## melk

alisonslp said:


> From this cabin, you are able to see roughly 50% of the MK fireworks. That was a real treat! You can pump the music into the screened patio too. And the water pageant is easily seen as well. Of course, I got myself all ready to enjoy the hot tub while watching the fireworks, only to find out the heater wasn't working...  :-(  A call to the front desk (which we all know is not the front desk) and they said "well, it is more of a soaking tub and isn't meant to get to hot tub temps" - um, no... But then the service crew arrived about 20 minutes later to try to fix it. Still working on it now. Hopefully they will get it fixed soon so I can enjoy it b/c we are here only one night. But no worries. I am still very pleased with the place.



Did they ever get your hot tub working so you could enjoy it? We're spending two nights in a cabin in January and assumed it was a hot tub, not a plunge pool. Lukewarm water in January won't cut it, haha.

I'd love to hear any more details on the cabins. I've yet to read about anyone else staying there. Also, what are the sizes of the beds? I assume a king in the master? Thx!


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> Sorry about that! Just fixed
> 
> 
> Sorry about that! Just fixed it!!



Thank you!


----------



## DenLo

milk said:


> .. . I'd love to hear any more details on the cabins. I've yet to read about anyone else staying there. Also, what are the sizes of the beds? I assume a king in the master? Thx!



The DVC News has an article with some photos of a Cascade Cabin.  http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...odge/news-75774/3900-cascade-cabin-photo-tour  And the Master bedroom has a king bed and the second bedroom a queen bed, and a murphy bed.  In the living room there is a queen pull out couch and a pull out chair.  Sleeps 8.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> The DVC News has an article with some photos of a Cascade Cabin.  http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...odge/news-75774/3900-cascade-cabin-photo-tour  And the Master bedroom has a king bed and the second bedroom a queen bed, and a murphy bed.  In the living room there is a queen pull out couch and a pull out chair.  Sleeps 8.



Just beautiful!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Thanks for the explanation of the dedicated 2BR.  Honestly, we would do fine with either configuration, we are just lazy lol.  We have to switch rooms 1/2 thru the trip, but that's ok.  So excited!


----------



## MrsRoyale

Hello all!

Add us to the list of people finally coming home!!! We purchased 9/12, our UY is April and our first stay is scheduled for May 2018 (Copper Creek, of course).

I may/may not have cried a little when our Guide said his first "Welcome Home". Owning DVC has been a dteam of mine since I was 15 years old. My parents bought theirs then and I promised teenage me that one day I would own one too. Twenty years later, here I am! I can't even begin to tell you how happy I was the first time I was able to login to the website and see all the information with my own eyes! Up until then the website felt like this super secret and exclusive group that I was being kept away from!!! I felt like I had just joined the CIA that first time login in!!!!

I am just so happy... You have no idea!


----------



## kungaloosh22

MrsRoyale said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Add us to the list of people finally coming home!!! We purchased 9/12, our UY is April and our first stay is scheduled for May 2018 (Copper Creek, of course).
> 
> I may/may not have cried a little when our Guide said his first "Welcome Home". Owning DVC has been a dteam of mine since I was 15 years old. My parents bought theirs then and I promised teenage me that one day I would own one too. Twenty years later, here I am! I can't even begin to tell you how happy I was the first time I was able to login to the website and see all the information with my own eyes! Up until then the website felt like this super secret and exclusive group that I was being kept away from!!! I felt like I had just joined the CIA that first time login in!!!!
> 
> I am just so happy... You have no idea!



Congrats MrsRoyale! Welcome home!

I'm also April UY with first CCV visit next May. Perhaps we'll see you there.


----------



## MrsRoyale

kungaloosh22 said:


> Congrats MrsRoyale! Welcome home!
> 
> I'm also April UY with first CCV visit next May. Perhaps we'll see you there.



Hopefully! We'll be there checking in on May 12 and checking out May 28. This is a dream come true vacation for us! We have been there several times but will be my son's first. We haven't been there since our honeymoon in 2010!


----------



## kungaloosh22

MrsRoyale said:


> Hopefully! We'll be there checking in on May 12 and checking out May 28. This is a dream come true vacation for us! We have been there several times but will be my son's first. We haven't been there since our honeymoon in 2010!



We'll just miss you then, as we're leaving on May 11th. 

That's an awesome dream vacation! Plenty of time to do what you want and also have time to relax.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Hi all.  We are considering purchasing CCV.  I thought that I remembered that this building was originally the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge and opened somewhere around 2001.  Did they renovate the entire building and change the name or did they just change the name?  Also, can someone tell me what the annual dues are for CCV?  Thanks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PoohBuddy said:


> Hi all.  We are considering purchasing CCV.  I thought that I remembered that this building was originally the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge and opened somewhere around 2001.  Did they renovate the entire building and change the name or did they just change the name?  Also, can someone tell me what the annual dues are for CCV?  Thanks.



No, the Villas at Wilderness Lodge building is still there, and those of us who own there, will still keep VWL as its name as we speak among ourselves! However, DVC, changed its name to Boulder Ridge.

The new DVC resort, CC, is made up of converted Wilderness Lodge rooms, and Cabins.  It has its own end date.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Thanks for the clarification.  Now that I look at the floor plans  on page one they make more sense!  Are both of the buildings on the right side wing of the main lodge part of CCV or only one of the buildings?


----------



## PoohBuddy

Also, does anyone know what they are charging for the points?  We did the DVC presentation and  they gave us all the information on the Poly but didn't really mention CCV.


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsRoyale said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Add us to the list of people finally coming home!!! We purchased 9/12, our UY is April and our first stay is scheduled for May 2018 (Copper Creek, of course).
> 
> I may/may not have cried a little when our Guide said his first "Welcome Home". Owning DVC has been a dteam of mine since I was 15 years old. My parents bought theirs then and I promised teenage me that one day I would own one too. Twenty years later, here I am! I can't even begin to tell you how happy I was the first time I was able to login to the website and see all the information with my own eyes! Up until then the website felt like this super secret and exclusive group that I was being kept away from!!! I felt like I had just joined the CIA that first time login in!!!!
> 
> I am just so happy... You have no idea!


My wife and I both smiled when we read this--it's a very nice story.  There is something about having your own name on the contract to be sure.  And, welcome home!


PoohBuddy said:


> Also, does anyone know what they are charging for the points?  We did the DVC presentation and  they gave us all the information on the Poly but didn't really mention CCV.


I believe the points are in the neighborhood of $175 per point, though there may be some deals going on now of which I'm unaware.  As for your question about the "buildings," the attached right wing of the main Lodge, as delineated in the floor plans on page one, is part of the new Copper Creek resort. Also part of that resort are the cabins which exist both on the north side of the main Lodge and the south side--there are 26 cabins total.  The _separate_ building south of the main Lodge is VWL (as *bobbiwoz* pointed out, they've changed the name to Boulder Ridge Villas--BRV--but we'll always call it VWL). They are two different resorts.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Thanks for the info slppeydog25.  Do you know what the annual dues are?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PoohBuddy said:


> Thanks for the info slppeydog25.  Do you know what the annual dues are?



For 2017 they are $7.32 but the largest part of them being so much higher than other places was for estimated property tax.  Apparently the assessor did not seem to think it should be so high and best guesses are that on the Dec statements there is going to be a decent credit back and lowered dues.  That's not set in stone but it seems to be setting up that way.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Thanks very much!


----------



## mrsap

MrsRoyale said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Add us to the list of people finally coming home!!! We purchased 9/12, our UY is April and our first stay is scheduled for May 2018 (Copper Creek, of course).
> 
> I may/may not have cried a little when our Guide said his first "Welcome Home". Owning DVC has been a dteam of mine since I was 15 years old. My parents bought theirs then and I promised teenage me that one day I would own one too. Twenty years later, here I am! I can't even begin to tell you how happy I was the first time I was able to login to the website and see all the information with my own eyes! Up until then the website felt like this super secret and exclusive group that I was being kept away from!!! I felt like I had just joined the CIA that first time login in!!!!
> 
> I am just so happy... You have no idea!



Congrats and !!
What a great story! It really is SO exciting!!! I felt the same way when our guide said "Welcome Home!!" The first time!!!!!   I'm looking forward to hear all about your first trip!!! I'll get you up on the 1st page ASAP!! Congrats again and...*WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## mrsap

PoohBuddy said:


> Also, does anyone know what they are charging for the points?  We did the DVC presentation and  they gave us all the information on the Poly but didn't really mention CCV.



 That's awesome you're considering CCV! They are currently charging $176 per point! The current promotion is: if you purchase over 125 points, you qualify for discounts. Here's the breakdown...

*When You Purchase...*
125 to 159 Vacation Points - Credit of $750
160 to 189 Vacation Points - Credit of $1,760
190 to 219 Vacation Points - Credit of $2,640
220 to 274 Vacation Points - Credit of $3,520

Annual Dues are currently $7.33 per point, however we might see a nice discount if they indeed find taxes were overcharged! Should know by November! I'll keep the board posted when I find out!
Here's some additional information on the potential tax decrease:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...taxes-less-than-estimated-for-wdw-dvc-resorts

Good luck deciding and feel free to come in for any CCV info! There are plenty of people here who are extremely helpful!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For 2017 they are $7.32 but the largest part of them being so much higher than other places was for estimated property tax.  Apparently the assessor did not seem to think it should be so high and best guesses are that on the Dec statements there is going to be a decent credit back and lowered dues.  That's not set in stone but it seems to be setting up that way.



Thank you! I responded before reading your reply!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!  I updated the first page!  If there is anything else that you would like to see on page 1, please me know! Thank you for visiting!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Hey guys!  I updated the first page!  If there is anything else that you would like to see on page 1, please me know! Thank you for visiting!!!!


Looks great!! As for anything else, could you arrange to gift me a couple of hundred points?


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> Looks great!! As for anything else, could you arrange to gift me a couple of hundred points?



 I promise if I have any left over you’ll be the first I call!!


----------



## ELKHUNTER

We will be staying there for the first time Nov 12-20. We cant wait to check out the new CCV 2 bedroom.


----------



## mrsap

ELKHUNTER said:


> We will be staying there for the first time Nov 12-20. We cant wait to check out the new CCV 2 bedroom.



Awesome!  Hope you have a great time! Please let us know how you liked the 2 br.! I added you to the 1st Page!


----------



## PoohBuddy

How do they apply the credit?  Is it taken off the total cost before your down payment calculation or after the down payment?  Thanks.


----------



## PoohBuddy

mrsap said:


> That's awesome you're considering CCV! They are currently charging $176 per point! The current promotion is: if you purchase over 125 points, you qualify for discounts. Here's the breakdown...
> 
> *When You Purchase...*
> 125 to 159 Vacation Points - Credit of $750
> 160 to 189 Vacation Points - Credit of $1,760
> 190 to 219 Vacation Points - Credit of $2,640
> 220 to 274 Vacation Points - Credit of $3,520
> 
> Annual Dues are currently $7.33 per point, however we might see a nice discount if they indeed find taxes were overcharged! Should know by November! I'll keep the board posted when I find out!
> Here's some additional information on the potential tax decrease:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...taxes-less-than-estimated-for-wdw-dvc-resorts
> 
> Good luck deciding and feel free to come in for any CCV info! There are plenty of people here who are extremely helpful!!! Keep us posted!



Thanks for the information.  Especially the promotional stuff.  How do they apply the credit?  Is it done before they calculate the down payment percentage or is it after?  Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

PoohBuddy said:


> Thanks for the information.  Especially the promotional stuff.  How do they apply the credit?  Is it done before they calculate the down payment percentage or is it after?  Thanks!



No problem! Happy I could help! Unfortunately, I didn't get enough points for the promotion. When we are ready to go down at least twice a year, we'll add more! Did the guide who gave you a tour give you a phone number? If so, I'd definitely call! If not, I can give you my guides phone number if you need more help. She was wonderful and patient- I literally asked a million questions! Otherwise, someone else here might be able to answer!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Was wondering for those who have stayed already, approximately how many coffee pods/pouches do they give you? Just wondering if I need to bring some of my own from home. Thanks so much!!


----------



## alisonslp

melk said:


> Did they ever get your hot tub working so you could enjoy it? We're spending two nights in a cabin in January and assumed it was a hot tub, not a plunge pool. Lukewarm water in January won't cut it, haha.
> 
> I'd love to hear any more details on the cabins. I've yet to read about anyone else staying there. Also, what are the sizes of the beds? I assume a king in the master? Thx!


 Sorry for the delay. Yes, they did get the hot tub working. It took around 20 minutes for them to fix it. The worker knew exactly what was wrong with it (makes me think they are having problems with this on a regular basis). Took another 15 minutes for the tub to heat up and I enjoyed it that night. A little later than I wanted but I still was able to use it. As for the cabin, I loved the feel of it. I like the villas but walking into the cabin, you feel like you are walking into a home. The little extras make a real difference - like the fireplace with colored lights (fireplace does not warm the room so it is really nice to use year round), the rocking chairs and picnic table outside, huge soaking tub (like AKV). I like how the main bath is set up with a toilet room with sink separate from the shower and sink. Two people can get ready at the same time.

ETA: you cannot change the temp of the hot tub. You can turn the jets on/off. I think 15 min is the max


----------



## Chantia Thompson

We just became DVC members this month and purchased CCV.  Our first trip is March 2018.  I am so excited.  I love WL and CCV was perfect for us.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Chantia Thompson said:


> We just became DVC members this month and purchased CCV.  Our first trip is March 2018.  I am so excited.  I love WL and CCV was perfect for us.



Welcome home, Chantia!


----------



## mrsap

Chantia Thompson said:


> We just became DVC members this month and purchased CCV.  Our first trip is March 2018.  I am so excited.  I love WL and CCV was perfect for us.



 And Congrats!! You made a great choice! CCV are SO beautiful!! Here you’ll find some great people who are super knowledgeable about all things DVC and CCV! Happy you’re our new neighbor!! I’ll be happy to add you to page one!

*WELCOME HOME!!!!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

What a great thread!

We have a cabin rented December 1-3.  It is hard to wait for check in!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> We have a cabin rented December 1-3.  It is hard to wait for check in!



 And Thank you for stopping by!! So exciting!! Please tell us how you like the cabins!!! We’d love it if you could share your room view after your trip! I’ll add you to page 1!! Have a great time!!!!!

PS - I know you’ve stopped by before but I wanted to give you a proper greeting!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> And Thank you for stopping by!! So exciting!! Please tell us how you like the cabins!!! We’d love it if you could share your room view after your trip! I’ll add you to page 1!! Have a great time!!!!!




I will be happy to get back to you!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> I will be happy to get back to you!



I edited my post! I remembered you’ve stopped in before! Must have not added you, sorry about that! You’re up there now! Is that your 1st trip to CCV?!


----------



## shairpdrh

Chantia Thompson said:


> We just became DVC members this month and purchased CCV.  Our first trip is March 2018.  I am so excited.  I love WL and CCV was perfect for us.


 It is so fun to see all the new owners joining in! We felt the same about WL and CCV. Jealous of your March trip. I am so excited to try out our new "home" but we have another trip booked staying elsewhere (and my husband is happy I have people to share in that excitement).


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> I edited my post! I remembered you’ve stopped in before! Must have not added you, sorry about that! You’re up there now! Is that your 1st trip to CCV?!


Yes, it will be my first stay!
In April, I and 4 friends have booked a DCL cruise, and we will share a 2 bedroom at CC the night before the cruise.  That night will be April 20.
I like the fact that your home is actually inside the Wilderness Lodge. We all are so excited about this stay!  Two of them are DVC folks who have never stayed in the Wilderness Lodge area at all!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, it will be my first stay!
> In April, I and 4 friends have booked a DCL cruise, and we will share a 2 bedroom at CC the night before the cruise.  That night will be April 20.
> I like the fact that your home is actually inside the Wilderness Lodge. We all are so excited about this stay!  Two of them are DVC folks who have never stayed in the Wilderness Lodge area at all!



I completely agree!!! We LOVE WL and love the fact that we actually will still be in the Lodge and not a separate building!!! We can’t wait to get back there!


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> I completely agree!!! We LOVE WL and love the fact that we actually will still be in the Lodge and not a separate building!!! We can’t wait to get back there!



I totally agree! It was a selling point for us for this location. I am sure both DVC properties at WL are wonderful and we hope to stay at both, but we like the location inside the lodge for a number of reasons.


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> I totally agree! It was a selling point for us for this location. I am sure both DVC properties at WL are wonderful and we hope to stay at both, but we like the location inside the lodge for a number of reasons.



Yes!!! And we go every year in November when all the decorations are out!! I can sit around the tree and fireplace all day!!!! Just SO beautiful!!! When we go this November we are going to walk around the property and just soak it all in!! It’s funny, before they started all the DVC construction, we were so upset they were taking up Lodge rooms for DVC! Here we are two years later, Owners!!! LOL Still can’t believe it!


----------



## jarestel

As a long time VWL (and new CCV) owner, I always felt a little disappointed to be relegated to the building in the back. I'm much more jazzed to be staying in the main building now, just as I prefer staying in Jambo vs Kidani at AKL. Sometimes change is good!


----------



## shairpdrh

jarestel said:


> As a long time VWL (and new CCV) owner, I always felt a little disappointed to be relegated to the building in the back. I'm much more jazzed to be staying in the main building now, just as I prefer staying in Jambo vs Kidani at AKL. Sometimes change is good!



Our experience at Kidani is exactly what convinced us to choose a resort with DVC in the main building. It wasn't bad, but we found ourselves walking to Jambo frequently and wished we were there instead.


----------



## anitatina

My husband and I are new DVC owners at CCV  I made the call to purchase the day before we left for a trip to Hawaii which means we didn't get everything signed and mailed out until almost 2 weeks later.  I wish I looked into purchasing DVC earlier so that we could've stayed at Aulani instead of a hotel while on Oahu.  

Our deed hasn't closed yet, but we have an October UY.  Sadly, our first trip won't be until November/December 2018, so we have 2016 and 2017 points to spare.  We'll be looking into either renting out or transferring those points for someone else to use.  We have two other non-WDW trips in the works for early next year, but I'm most excited about the WDW trip that's over a year away and isn't even booked yet!


----------



## mrsap

anitatina said:


> My husband and I are new DVC owners at CCV  I made the call to purchase the day before we left for a trip to Hawaii which means we didn't get everything signed and mailed out until almost 2 weeks later.  I wish I looked into purchasing DVC earlier so that we could've stayed at Aulani instead of a hotel while on Oahu.
> 
> Our deed hasn't closed yet, but we have an October UY.  Sadly, our first trip won't be until November/December 2018, so we have 2016 and 2017 points to spare.  We'll be looking into either renting out or transferring those points for someone else to use.  We have two other non-WDW trips in the works for early next year, but I'm most excited about the WDW trip that's over a year away and isn't even booked yet!



 And CONGRATS!!!! So exciting!!! I think we all regret not buying sooner!! There are a bunch of very knowledgeable and helpful DVC owners here who will be able to help with any questions you might have! It’s great to have you as our new neighbor!! Hope to see you around the board! I’ll get you up on Page 1!!

*WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## anitatina

mrsap said:


> And CONGRATS!!!! So exciting!!! I think we all regret not buying sooner!! There are a bunch of very knowledgeable and helpful DVC owners here who will be able to help with any questions you might have! It’s great to have you as our new neighbor!! Hope to see you around the board! I’ll get you up on Page 1!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!!!*



Thank you so much!  I've already been "saved" numerous times by the awesome and knowledgeable owners who led me through my decision-making process.  This board has been more help than I could ever hope for!


----------



## pixieprincess925

Just signed a contract for CCV after staying in a 2BR Sept 20-24. Such a beautiful place, and can't wait to go back Aug 2018!

We were not given an option for use year though - sales rep told us that April is the month being spit out by the computer, so that is the month we would have. :-(


----------



## pixieprincess925

oops - deleted duplicate post


----------



## kungaloosh22

pixieprincess925 said:


> Just signed a contract for CCV after staying in a 2BR Sept 20-24. Such a beautiful place, and can't wait to go back Aug 2018!
> 
> We were not given an option for use year though - sales rep told us that April is the month being spit out by the computer, so that is the month we would have. :-(



Congrats, and welcome! 

If you _really_ want a different use year, I'm guessing you can probably get it if you call your guide and tell them you're thinking of canceling the deal (I think you have 10 days to do so) unless you can get a different use year. When we bought our first contract, our guide tried to "tell us" what our use year was going to be, but I insisted on April instead. That was in 2015, so maybe things have changed since then, but I know I've read other stories of people successfully insisting on a different use year than the guide wanted to sell. Maybe ask for other people's experiences on the purchasing DVC board (if you haven't already)?


----------



## mrsap

pixieprincess925 said:


> Just signed a contract for CCV after staying in a 2BR Sept 20-24. Such a beautiful place, and can't wait to go back Aug 2018!
> 
> We were not given an option for use year though - sales rep told us that April is the month being spit out by the computer, so that is the month we would have. :-(



 and CONGRATS!! So exciting!!!!  It’s funny, when I purchased the end of August, they told me the same thing, that only April was available. But the more involved we got in conversation over those few days, I said I would prefer something a little later in the year. She said she would look into it and came back to me with June or October. I told her October would be better since we travel November every year! But my guide kept pushing April!  I didn’t even know you can ask for a different use year until I was asking questions on the boards! Was your guide trying to give you April because of the time you travel? Or did your guide say that was all that was available?

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Matty B13

I would call up your guide about the UY as well if you didn't like it. Cancel the contract if your guide won't change it.


----------



## shairpdrh

pixieprincess925 said:


> Just signed a contract for CCV after staying in a 2BR Sept 20-24. Such a beautiful place, and can't wait to go back Aug 2018!
> 
> We were not given an option for use year though - sales rep told us that April is the month being spit out by the computer, so that is the month we would have. :-(



I agree with all of the above posts. I told the guide that with our predicted travel pattern we would need December. He made it sounds like it was not the norm to offer a different UY than April, but we were insistent on that being a condition for us. I hate having to push for these things, but it was worth it for us (both because of future travel and because we wanted 2016 points). I wonder why April in particular?


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> I agree with all of the above posts. I told the guide that with our predicted travel pattern we would need December. He made it sounds like it was not the norm to offer a different UY than April, but we were insistent on that being a condition for us. I hate having to push for these things, but it was worth it for us (both because of future travel and because we wanted 2016 points). I wonder why April in particular?



Do you think they have to reach a certain quota for each UY month?!


----------



## Granny

shairpdrh said:


> I wonder why April in particular?




It's like PixiePrincess said....



pixieprincess925 said:


> sales rep told us that April is the month being spit out by the computer




I'm sure that getting another UY is a manual process of some sort.  And it probably makes it easier to just sell through the various UY months one at a time.  But really, you should only have to ask once without having to be forceful with the sales rep.


----------



## shairpdrh

Granny said:


> It's like PixiePrincess said....
> 
> 
> I'm sure that getting another UY is a manual process of some sort.  And it probably makes it easier to just sell through the various UY months one at a time.  But really, you should only have to ask once without having to be forceful with the sales rep.



True! Once we asked once, I guess he really never said no, but he certainly made it seem unusual. I think your assessment is probably accurate.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Any pictures yet of a dedicated 2 bedroom?


----------



## anitatina

I know when I called the guide to purchase a couple of weeks ago, I specifically asked for an October UY from the beginning.  The guide didn't say anything to me about only having April UY's available.  I thought it was customary for the buyer to pick whatever UY they wanted.  

Btw, did anyone not have the best experience with their guide?  Mine was friendly enough on the phone, but not responsive at all to emails and no followups with me after the purchase either.


----------



## mrsap

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Any pictures yet of a dedicated 2 bedroom?



Saw this video online - hope it helps!


----------



## mrsap

anitatina said:


> I know when I called the guide to purchase a couple of weeks ago, I specifically asked for an October UY from the beginning.  The guide didn't say anything to me about only having April UY's available.  I thought it was customary for the buyer to pick whatever UY they wanted.
> 
> Btw, did anyone not have the best experience with their guide?  Mine was friendly enough on the phone, but not responsive at all to emails and no followups with me after the purchase either.



Our guide was good - very friendly and always followed up. Answered each and every question and called me back immediately every time. However, I felt a couple things were left out that I found out through these boards that I had to ask about. That was frustrating, but don't think it was done intentionally.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

mrsap said:


> Saw this video online - hope it helps!


It sure does - that's a great find! Thanks.

Looks like they did a great job with the space in the second bedroom.


----------



## mrsap

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> It sure does - that's a great find! Thanks.
> 
> Looks like they did a great job with the space in the second bedroom.



No problem! It's a beautiful room and it looks huge! I love it!


----------



## anitatina

mrsap said:


> Our guide was good - very friendly and always followed up. Answered each and every question and called me back immediately every time. However, I felt a couple things were left out that I found out through these boards that I had to ask about. That was frustrating, but don't think it was done intentionally.



Glad to hear you had a relatively good experience with your guide.  It's probably hard for them to cover every all the details without prompted questions by the buyer.  I hardly got any information at all from my guide since I had already scoured the forums for all the what/when/how's before I finally talked to my guide on the phone.  Maybe phone conversations is how the guides prefer to communicate, but it's so much easier for me to email since I'm not readily available to talk on the phone during the day.  Oh well, it's all over with now anyways.  

It's so hard to wait until January to make my first reservation!  I keep thinking maybe we should do a trip earlier in the year just so I can book/plan ASAP, but I'm really looking forward to see all the Christmas decorations for the first time.  That's me, though...not an ounce of patience in my body!


----------



## anitatina

mrsap said:


> Saw this video online - hope it helps!



Thanks for the video!  I'm planning to stay at CCV on a family trip with my husband, mom, baby, MIL, and FIL.  Hoping to book a dedicated 2-BR for us.  The room looks awesome, so I'm even more impatient now!


----------



## kungaloosh22

anitatina said:


> Thanks for the video!  I'm planning to stay at CCV on a family trip with my husband, mom, baby, MIL, and FIL.  Hoping to book a dedicated 2-BR for us.  The room looks awesome, so I'm even more impatient now!



Yes, thanks @mrsap for sharing the video. I really like the 2nd bedroom, especially the 2-vanity bathroom and large closet. Now to find pictures or a video of the alternate studio, and the CCV picture will be complete!


----------



## anitatina

kungaloosh22 said:


> Yes, thanks @mrsap for sharing the video. I really like the 2nd bedroom, especially the 2-vanity bathroom and large closet. Now to find pictures or a video of the alternate studio, and the CCV picture will be complete!



Yes!  I'm not sure I'll ever stay in a studio since DH thinks we need a king-sized bed.  Apparently, I'm a bed hog...  But I am quite curious how the alternate studios look!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We love this thread, thanks for putting it together.  Now that we are caught up to our DVC purchase on our trip report. Here's our details for the first page.

We purchased on August 18th and got a March Use Year.  It should work out great for us, as we usually go in September.

We are planning for our first trip as owners on September 6-15, 2018!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> We love this thread, thanks for putting it together.  Now that we are caught up to our DVC purchase on our trip report. Here's our details for the first page.
> 
> We purchased on August 18th and got a March Use Year.  It should work out great for us, as we usually go in September.
> 
> We are planning for our first trip as owners on September 8-15, 2018!



 HOME and Congrats!!!! SO excited for you! It’s great to have you as a neighbor!!! Once I get the kids off to school I’ll get you on Page 1!!! I’m so happy you like this thread! I’m trying really hard and everyone here is just so nice, friendly and helpful!! I’m so happy we all have each other to plan future trips to CCV together!!!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> Yes, thanks @mrsap for sharing the video. I really like the 2nd bedroom, especially the 2-vanity bathroom and large closet. Now to find pictures or a video of the alternate studio, and the CCV picture will be complete!



No problem! Just did a search on Youtube! We literally look on YouTube for any new resort stay! I like to know everything! LOL


----------



## pixieprincess925

I'm really wondering if I should call the sales rep to change the UY. The problem is that July would most likely be the best month for us, so we probably wouldn't get the 2016 points anyhow. Also, from looking at current availability, I'm not sure we could use 2016 points at the moment (our schedule is a little awkward this year because DS just started college and we're trying to find times we can all meet in FL).

Thoughts?


----------



## Matty B13

pixieprincess925 said:


> I'm really wondering if I should call the sales rep to change the UY. The problem is that July would most likely be the best month for us, so we probably wouldn't get the 2016 points anyhow. Also, from looking at current availability, I'm not sure we could use 2016 points at the moment (our schedule is a little awkward this year because DS just started college and we're trying to find times we can all meet in FL).
> 
> Thoughts?



You would only get 2016 UY points with an November or December Contract right now, which you could bank into 2017 UY which would give you a lot of time to use.

If July works best for your family I would insist on this with the guide or just cancel the contract and find a new guide.


----------



## mrsap

pixieprincess925 said:


> I'm really wondering if I should call the sales rep to change the UY. The problem is that July would most likely be the best month for us, so we probably wouldn't get the 2016 points anyhow. Also, from looking at current availability, I'm not sure we could use 2016 points at the moment (our schedule is a little awkward this year because DS just started college and we're trying to find times we can all meet in FL).
> 
> Thoughts?



 Definitely get what’s best for you and your family! Ask if there’s any July availability.  When I had asked, they said there was June and October available (that was back in August). Doesn’t Hurt to ask!! Go for it! Keep us posted and good luck!

PS - I know it’s silly but we’re coming on 200 posts already on this thread!!  Thanks to everyone for stopping in!!


----------



## pixieprincess925

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Any pictures yet of a dedicated 2 bedroom?



I will check the pictures when I get back home. I'm sure there are some pictures of the dedicated 2BR.


----------



## shairpdrh

GrandCalifornian said:


> We love this thread, thanks for putting it together.  Now that we are caught up to our DVC purchase on our trip report. Here's our details for the first page.
> 
> We purchased on August 18th and got a March Use Year.  It should work out great for us, as we usually go in September.
> 
> We are planning for our first trip as owners on September 8-15, 2018!



Welcome to the thread! We are also planning our trip for that week. I just realized my dates aren't posted so I must not have added them yet! We will be "home" at CCV from Sept 9-14, 2018. Can't wait to make our first booking next week.


----------



## anitatina

pixieprincess925 said:


> I'm really wondering if I should call the sales rep to change the UY. The problem is that July would most likely be the best month for us, so we probably wouldn't get the 2016 points anyhow. Also, from looking at current availability, I'm not sure we could use 2016 points at the moment (our schedule is a little awkward this year because DS just started college and we're trying to find times we can all meet in FL).
> 
> Thoughts?



As Matty B13 mentioned, I would also ask for a new guide if that one isn't willing to accommodate your request.


----------



## anitatina

mrsap said:


> No problem! Just did a search on Youtube! We literally look on YouTube for any new resort stay! I like to know everything! LOL



Omg, I am totally the same way.  I love YouTube and watch it almost every day for everything under the sun!


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> Welcome to the thread! We are also planning our trip for that week. I just realized my dates aren't posted so I must not have added them yet! We will be "home" at CCV from Sept 9-14, 2018. Can't wait to make our first booking next week.



Added your dates to page 1!!


----------



## mrsap

anitatina said:


> Omg, I am totally the same way.  I love YouTube and watch it almost every day for everything under the sun!



LOL!! It really is great, so helpful when you want to know what something is like!! Resorts, restaurants, new rides, etc! I definitely recommend people check there when you can’t find pictures!


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> Our guide was good - very friendly and always followed up. Answered each and every question and called me back immediately every time. However, I felt a couple things were left out that I found out through these boards that I had to ask about. That was frustrating, but don't think it was done intentionally.



That was very much our experience. I almost knew too much going in, so I didn't have any real questions. I did have him go over everything for my husband as he isn't as into researching this sort of thing as I am. I will also say he has been very responsive and helpful since we purchased. I have no delusion that he just wants to chat (I am sure he hopes we will add more points), but I appreciate what he has done to make things easy for us. We had a very pleasant purchase experience and he facilitated a number of things for us to make our tour/purchase and return to the parks better. He also assisted us when we had questions about timelines due to the hurricane.

We actually switched guides at the time of purchase. The guide we spoke to on the phone gave us incorrect information. I guess the point I am trying to make is that a good guide seems to be worth it even if you have to switch!



anitatina said:


> Glad to hear you had a relatively good experience with your guide.  It's probably hard for them to cover every all the details without prompted questions by the buyer.  I hardly got any information at all from my guide since I had already scoured the forums for all the what/when/how's before I finally talked to my guide on the phone.  Maybe phone conversations is how the guides prefer to communicate, but it's so much easier for me to email since I'm not readily available to talk on the phone during the day.  Oh well, it's all over with now anyways.
> 
> It's so hard to wait until January to make my first reservation!  I keep thinking maybe we should do a trip earlier in the year just so I can book/plan ASAP, but I'm really looking forward to see all the Christmas decorations for the first time.  That's me, though...not an ounce of patience in my body!



My understanding is that they only use email to share documents and won't use it to communicate. I assume because what they say would be in writing. I think that came into play for us as if they guide had written what he told me on the phone, we might have been able to get them to agree to honor it. As it was, they didn't. That being said, I was honestly ok with buying more points.



pixieprincess925 said:


> I'm really wondering if I should call the sales rep to change the UY. The problem is that July would most likely be the best month for us, so we probably wouldn't get the 2016 points anyhow. Also, from looking at current availability, I'm not sure we could use 2016 points at the moment (our schedule is a little awkward this year because DS just started college and we're trying to find times we can all meet in FL).
> 
> Thoughts?



I think it is worth it to call. As stated previously, it wouldn't get you 2016 points, but if it fits your travel pattern it is worth the call!


----------



## mrsap

anitatina said:


> Glad to hear you had a relatively good experience with your guide.  It's probably hard for them to cover every all the details without prompted questions by the buyer.  I hardly got any information at all from my guide since I had already scoured the forums for all the what/when/how's before I finally talked to my guide on the phone.  Maybe phone conversations is how the guides prefer to communicate, but it's so much easier for me to email since I'm not readily available to talk on the phone during the day.  Oh well, it's all over with now anyways.
> 
> It's so hard to wait until January to make my first reservation!  I keep thinking maybe we should do a trip earlier in the year just so I can book/plan ASAP, but I'm really looking forward to see all the Christmas decorations for the first time.  That's me, though...not an ounce of patience in my body!





shairpdrh said:


> That was very much our experience. I almost knew too much going in, so I didn't have any real questions. I did have him go over everything for my husband as he isn't as into researching this sort of thing as I am. I will also say he has been very responsive and helpful since we purchased. I have no delusion that he just wants to chat (I am sure he hopes we will add more points), but I appreciate what he has done to make things easy for us. We had a very pleasant purchase experience and he facilitated a number of things for us to make our tour/purchase and return to the parks better. He also assisted us when we had questions about timelines due to the hurricane.
> 
> 
> My understanding is that they only use email to share documents and won't use it to communicate. I assume because what they say would be in writing. I think that came into play for us as if they guide had written what he told me on the phone, we might have been able to get them to agree to honor it. As it was, they didn't. That being said, I was honestly ok with buying more points.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is worth it to call. As stated previously, it wouldn't get you 2016 points, but if it fits your travel pattern it is worth the call!



I completely agree - I tried emailing questions several times, and instead of responding by email, she always called me back. The one time she even wrote back and said they are limited to how many email replies they're allowed per day, so to just call her.


----------



## deerh

Bought CCV in September, and we also own at BWV (since 99), and HHI (since 2000)! Excited to stay at CCV in 2018!!! We love our DVC
Looking forward to CCV! Bought 160 points! Now own 533 points!

DeerH


----------



## kungaloosh22

pixieprincess925 said:


> I'm really wondering if I should call the sales rep to change the UY. The problem is that July would most likely be the best month for us, so we probably wouldn't get the 2016 points anyhow. Also, from looking at current availability, I'm not sure we could use 2016 points at the moment (our schedule is a little awkward this year because DS just started college and we're trying to find times we can all meet in FL).
> 
> Thoughts?



A few things to keep in mind: 

Not sure if you meant July is when you like to travel the most or that you want a July use year. In case it's the latter, note that July isn't a valid use year for DVC. There are only 8 possible use years, so not every month is an option. Would June or August work for you?


You won't get 2016 points (which is unfortunate, as you can bank them even if you can't use them now), but your 2017 points will come available to you that much sooner. So there's that consolation. I would favor the long-term benefit over the short-term 2016 points, personally.


Many people state their visiting patterns change over the years, so what seems like the perfect use year now might not be later. When we chose an April use year, it seemed nearly perfect for our travel patterns (based on over 2 decades of WDW visits... we were late to the DVC party), but only 2 years later that has changed. That said, no other use year is perfect for us, either, as we visit all through the year, so I don't regret choosing April. This is just more a comment to think about how much the use year really means to you.


----------



## mrsap

deerh said:


> Bought CCV in September, and we also own at BWV (since 99), and HHI (since 2000)! Excited to stay at CCV in 2018!!! We love our DVC
> Looking forward to CCV! Bought 160 points! Now own 533 points!
> 
> DeerH



 and Congrats!!!! I think you definitely made a great choice adding CCV to your already great list of resorts! I hope you love it! Did you book your first trip yet?! I added you to Page 1! You'll find lots of great people here to chat with! It's great to have you as a neighbor!!

**WELCOME HOME**


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> A few things to keep in mind:
> 
> Not sure if you meant July is when you like to travel the most or that you want a July use year. In case it's the latter, note that July isn't a valid use year for DVC. There are only 8 possible use years, so not every month is an option. Would June or August work for you?
> 
> 
> You won't get 2016 points (which is unfortunate, as you can bank them even if you can't use them now), but your 2017 points will come available to you that much sooner. So there's that consolation. I would favor the long-term benefit over the short-term 2016 points, personally.
> 
> 
> Many people state their visiting patterns change over the years, so what seems like the perfect use year now might not be later. When we chose an April use year, it seemed nearly perfect for our travel patterns (based on over 2 decades of WDW visits... we were late to the DVC party), but only 2 years later that has changed. That said, no other use year is perfect for us, either, as we visit all through the year, so I don't regret choosing April. This is just more a comment to think about how much the use year really means to you.



Great advice!!!!


----------



## anitatina

shairpdrh said:


> My understanding is that they only use email to share documents and won't use it to communicate. I assume because what they say would be in writing. I think that came into play for us as if they guide had written what he told me on the phone, we might have been able to get them to agree to honor it. As it was, they didn't. That being said, I was honestly ok with buying more points.



That makes sense to not want to put things down in writing if not all the guides are properly trained.  Just out of curiosity, what false information did you get from your first guide?  



mrsap said:


> I completely agree - I tried emailing questions several times, and instead of responding by email, she always called me back. The one time she even wrote back and said they are limited to how many email replies they're allowed per day, so to just call her.



I'm surprised they're limited to a certain number of emails per day!  Well, my guide never replied back to my emails or called me back regarding my questions.  Like everything else in life, it seems really hit or miss.


----------



## mrsap

anitatina said:


> That makes sense to not want to put things down in writing if not all the guides are properly trained.  Just out of curiosity, what false information did you get from your first guide?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they're limited to a certain number of emails per day!  Well, my guide never replied back to my emails or called me back regarding my questions.  Like everything else in life, it seems really hit or miss.



Ugh! You know what - for what you're spending, you should be happy with your experience! I'm totally that kind of person that when I want something - I want it no matter what - but in this case, your service and your end result should be great! If you're not happy, don't wait any longer and contact him! If he can't help you, someone else will! My guide literally answered every single annoying and repetitive question my husband and I had! You should definitely call if you haven't yet!

And PS - I think it's a bunch of BS she couldn't email me - probably didn't want anything in writing! LOL  (I'll get off my soap box now) lol


----------



## shairpdrh

anitatina said:


> That makes sense to not want to put things down in writing if not all the guides are properly trained.  Just out of curiosity, what false information did you get from your first guide?



He told us we could buy any increment of points over 50 rather than the actual requirement for 75. We are happy with our contract, but did decide to go with the guide who sold us our points and was much more helpful overall.


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> . . .probably didn't want anything in writing! LOL


 I feel quite certain that you are correct, and while I do find that aspect annoying, I'm sure there is some kernel of reasoning behind the move. First, and primarily, of course, rare is the sales agency of this sort which would have employees giving out specific content in emails. If the advice turns out to be incorrect, they're stuck. Further, attempting to look at it from their vantage, what if an agent was able to swing a particular, say, UY or snag some other perk for one client then not be able to do so for the next? As we all know from just reading the DIS, once someone has success with an action, he/she will spread the good news far and wide. In this example, it's easy to see an agent--or fellow agents--being swamped by well-meaning buyers wanting the same good deal. By keeping mostly, if not strictly, to phone conversations, it's more difficult to pin down specifics. While that may not be the superb customer service we expect, it's certainly not unusual. Mortgage finance corporations, car dealerships, and renovation outfits are three companies with which I've dealt who have been reluctant to engage in emails. That being said, it's still aggravating when one goes looking for information from a DVC agent and it becomes a trying endeavor.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We arrive at CC in 10 days. (!!) Split stay, 1BR and 2BR (3 people then up to 5 people).  I just read thru this thread and was wondering about room requests.  Would Bay Lake view give a view of the Electrical Water Pageant?  Hoping not to get a room view of just rooftops as some have posted.  A pool view would be nice.  I am confused about which is north or south side.  I have stayed at WL and Boulder Ridge a few times before, just unfamiliar with room views from the CC wing.  We do not care if we are near the elevator, so I just clicked upper floor on the room requests on MDE.  

Are the words Bay Lake View or Courtyard view the appropriate words to use, and what would each of those choices offer?  

We are so excited, and views are not everything, just figured making a request would not hurt.  We DO spend more time in the room than some people, because we like to take breaks and we have a special needs adult son who likes to retire early.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

PatMcDuck said:


> We arrive at CC in 10 days. (!!) Split stay, 1BR and 2BR (3 people then up to 5 people).  I just read thru this thread and was wondering about room requests.  Would Bay Lake view give a view of the Electrical Water Pageant?  Hoping not to get a room view of just rooftops as some have posted.  A pool view would be nice.  I am confused about which is north or south side.  I have stayed at WL and Boulder Ridge a few times before, just unfamiliar with room views from the CC wing.  We do not care if we are near the elevator, so I just clicked upper floor on the room requests on MDE.
> 
> Are the words Bay Lake View or Courtyard view the appropriate words to use, and what would each of those choices offer?
> 
> We are so excited, and views are not everything, just figured making a request would not hurt.  We DO spend more time in the room than some people, because we like to take breaks and we have a special needs adult son who likes to retire early.


The Copper Creek wing is the South one, so rooms on the North side of it overlook the main pool while ones on the South side of it overlook the Boulder Ridge Cove pool.  To see Bay Lake, you’d do better to be on the North side.   Most of the Copper Creek rooms overlook a courtyard, with the exception of a few rooms above the registration desk that overlook the bus stop.


----------



## Strikan

I love the main Wilderness Lodge thread, but it is nice to have a CCV specific one as well.  We bought back in April with a Dec use year and our first trip will be end of March next year.  Really looking forward to it.  I have loved this resort since I was a kid.  I think they did a great job with CCV, we love the more modern subdued Pacific NW style.  The other enhancements to the resort look amazing.  It will be spectacular in a few years when the trees etc grow more.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We just made our first Copper Creek Reservation!  We'll be in a dedicated 2 bedroom from September 6-12, 2018. (I had a typo in my original post, which showed us arriving on the 8th)  On October 12 I get to book the remainder of our stay...


----------



## mrsap

Strikan said:


> I love the main Wilderness Lodge thread, but it is nice to have a CCV specific one as well.  We bought back in April with a Dec use year and our first trip will be end of March next year.  Really looking forward to it.  I have loved this resort since I was a kid.  I think they did a great job with CCV, we love the more modern subdued Pacific NW style.  The other enhancements to the resort look amazing.  It will be spectacular in a few years when the trees etc grow more.



and CONGRATS!!! It’s definitely become a great little thread! Everyone here is so nice and especially helpful!! CCV is just SO beautiful!!! And I agree, WL itself is amazing! I am looking forward to visiting on our upcoming trip in November!! It’s great to have you as a neighbor! I added you to Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> We just made our first Copper Creek Reservation!  We'll be in a dedicated 2 bedroom from September 6-12, 2018. (I had a typo in my original post, which showed us arriving on the 8th)  On October 12 I get to book the remainder of our stay...



Congrats! Sounds great!! I fixed your arrival date! Are you still staying till the 15th? Also wanted to ask if it would be OK if I posted your CCV floor plan on Post 1. Thought it would get more attention there. Thank you!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Congrats! Sounds great!! I fixed your arrival date! Are you still staying till the 15th? Also wanted to ask if it would be OK if I posted your CCV floor plan on Post 1. Thought it would get more attention there. Thank you!


Yes, absolutely, post any of my stuff wherever you want.  I may have pictures you want too if you're looking for anything in particular.  We are staying through the 15th, but our last three nights will be in a cabin!  I get to call and book that next week.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes, absolutely, post any of my stuff wherever you want.  I may have pictures you want too if you're looking for anything in particular.  We are staying through the 15th, but our last three nights will be in a cabin!  I get to call and book that next week.



Thanks so much! I truly appreciate it! Sounds like a great trip ahead! Can’t wait to hear all about it! Picture wise, if you have any room views you want to share, that would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> We have a cabin rented December 1-3.  It is hard to wait for check in!


Hi Bobbi. We did it! We added on at CC. Can't wait to stay there especially in the cabins. I have some questions for you regarding the cabins, please post a review when you get back and..... 1) I'm wondering about the walk between the furthest cabin and the main building. If it is a hike (like I've read), does the resort offer anything for that? do people rent/bring bikes and use them? Segways? 2) I read that the cabins are close together but there is a good amount of landscaping between them? 3) any noise issues with the sanitary system (like the Poly Bungalows)? 4) are the furthest east cabins (closest to Fort Wilderness) quiet and reclusive.

See you late December!


----------



## deerh

Hi! Just a quick question on CCV. How many rooms did they "remove" from WL to make CCV? I was just wondering as to how many rooms
the "actual" WL "hotel" part has now. Also, how many CCV villas are there total?

DeerH


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Hi Bobbi. We did it! We added on at CC. Can't wait to stay there especially in the cabins. I have some questions for you regarding the cabins, please post a review when you get back and..... 1) I'm wondering about the walk between the furthest cabin and the main building. If it is a hike (like I've read), does the resort offer anything for that? do people rent/bring bikes and use them? Segways? 2) I read that the cabins are close together but there is a good amount of landscaping between them? 3) any noise issues with the sanitary system (like the Poly Bungalows)? 4) are the furthest east cabins (closest to Fort Wilderness) quiet and reclusive.
> 
> See you late December!



and CONGRATS to you!!!!  Let me know if you’d like to be added to Page 1!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## RRB

Hi Everyone, I love the thread and love the first page, very informative. We just added on at CCV and can't wait to stay there. We're members since 1997 at the Boardwalk. We wanted to come up in November but no availability in a 1 BR or 2 BR. Maybe they'll release more units soon and we can sneak in a trip.


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> and CONGRATS to you!!!!  Let me know if you’d like to be added to Page 1!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


Thanks and yes. Please add us to the 1st page


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Thanks and yes. Please add us to the 1st page



Awesome!! Thank you for the kind words!! What month did you buy and what’s your use year? It’s great to have you on our board and as a new neighbor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Awesome!! Thank you for the kind words!! What month did you buy and what’s your use year? It’s great to have you on our board and as a new neighbor!!!!!!!!!


We bought last month and have a December use year


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> We bought last month and have a December use year



Added you to page 1!!


----------



## shairpdrh

GrandCalifornian said:


> We just made our first Copper Creek Reservation!  We'll be in a dedicated 2 bedroom from September 6-12, 2018. (I had a typo in my original post, which showed us arriving on the 8th)  On October 12 I get to book the remainder of our stay...



Yay! Your stay sounds so nice with the 2BR and cabin. Two more days and we can book, too. I think we are going for a studio with a tub, so I guess we have to be prompt. Like I needed an excuse!


----------



## sleepydog25

RRB said:


> Hi Bobbi. We did it! We added on at CC. Can't wait to stay there especially in the cabins. I have some questions for you regarding the cabins, please post a review when you get back and..... 1) I'm wondering about the walk between the furthest cabin and the main building. If it is a hike (like I've read), does the resort offer anything for that? do people rent/bring bikes and use them? Segways? 2) I read that the cabins are close together but there is a good amount of landscaping between them? 3) any noise issues with the sanitary system (like the Poly Bungalows)? 4) are the furthest east cabins (closest to Fort Wilderness) quiet and reclusive.
> 
> See you late December!


We were there in July, and we walked the entire pathway from the farthest out cabins (8001 on the north side, 8026 on the south). There is abundant landscaping along the entire way, and I can tell you that the farthest out cabin is 8026--that is located on the side nearest FW, btw. Yes, those cabins are what I would call reclusive, roughly 8020 through 8026. From 8026, the hike back to the main Lodge is easily 300 yards or more. 8001 on the other side isn't quite so far, but it's still quite a haul. To my knowledge, there are currently no golf carts or Segways available. You can rent bikes at WL, however, so that might be an option. The cabins actually have some space between them, but the landscaping and vegetation is still in its early stages of growth, so you can definitely see your neighbors. I'm unsure of the sanitation system noise, but I would guess that boat horns could be an issue for some, especially if you get one of the cabins on the north side (closest to MK) since those along the waterway between WL and MK. I will say that although the walk from the farthest out cabins on either side is lengthy, given the relativity to how much one walks at Disney anyway, that it wouldn't be an issue for us. 


deerh said:


> Hi! Just a quick question on CCV. How many rooms did they "remove" from WL to make CCV? I was just wondering as to how many rooms
> the "actual" WL "hotel" part has now. Also, how many CCV villas are there total?
> 
> DeerH


Unsure on how many rooms are left to the main Lodge, but you can get a good count on the DVC rooms by checking the diagrams on page one supplied by *grandcalifornian*.


----------



## Dean Marino

deerh said:


> Hi! Just a quick question on CCV. How many rooms did they "remove" from WL to make CCV? I was just wondering as to how many rooms
> the "actual" WL "hotel" part has now. Also, how many CCV villas are there total?
> 
> DeerH



Hard to be specific - but the original number of WL straight Hotel Rooms were reduced by about 50% for CCV.  Now, as with BRV.... there are very likely going to be a LOT of Disney Rentals available:  they are just going to be priced higher.

Your question is VERY GOOD for a whole different reason:  WL was in a perpetual discount cycle .  Reducing the number of Main Hotel Rooms via DVC Conversion was one of the main drivers of the CCV project.


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> We were there in July, and we walked the entire pathway from the farthest out cabins (8001 on the north side, 8026 on the south). There is abundant landscaping along the entire way, and I can tell you that the farthest out cabin is 8026--that is located on the side nearest FW, btw. Yes, those cabins are what I would call reclusive, roughly 8020 through 8026. From 8026, the hike back to the main Lodge is easily 300 yards or more. 8001 on the other side isn't quite so far, but it's still quite a haul. To my knowledge, there are currently no golf carts or Segways available. You can rent bikes at WL, however, so that might be an option. The cabins actually have some space between them, but the landscaping and vegetation is still in its early stages of growth, so you can definitely see your neighbors. I'm unsure of the sanitation system noise, but I would guess that boat horns could be an issue for some, especially if you get one of the cabins on the north side (closest to MK) since those along the waterway between WL and MK. I will say that although the walk from the farthest out cabins on either side is lengthy, given the relativity to how much one walks at Disney anyway, that it wouldn't be an issue for us.
> 
> Unsure on how many rooms are left to the main Lodge, but you can get a good count on the DVC rooms by checking the diagrams on page one supplied by *grandcalifornian*.


Great info, thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

RRB said:


> Great info, thanks!


I should add that if you're on the north side in a cabin, there is a walkway off the main path to the north wing of the main Lodge right around cabin 8006--and a BBQ grill area sits there, as well. You'd still have to work your way through that wing to get to the lobby, but at least it would be air-conditioned. I don't know if a similar entrance exists on the south end, but I assume it does somewhere near the famous dumpster view area of the old VWL building. In addition to the path to the cabins, there is a parallel walkway next to the VWL wing (it's huge and is how service vehicles get to Geyser Point and the pump house for the new pool). There are a couple of places to cross over to it from the cabin path, but again, I'm not sure there is an entrance to the VWL building other than the one next to Sturdy Branches. It's all very beautiful, but it will require a lengthy walk unless you're in one of the closer cabins.


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> I should add that if you're on the north side in a cabin, there is a walkway off the main path to the north wing of the main Lodge right around cabin 8006--and a BBQ grill area sits there, as well. You'd still have to work your way through that wing to get to the lobby, but at least it would be air-conditioned. I don't know if a similar entrance exists on the south end, but I assume it does somewhere near the famous dumpster view area of the old VWL building. In addition to the path to the cabins, there is a parallel walkway next to the VWL wing (it's huge and is how service vehicles get to Geyser Point and the pump house for the new pool). There are a couple of places to cross over to it from the cabin path, but again, I'm not sure there is an entrance to the VWL building other than the one next to Sturdy Branches. It's all very beautiful, but it will require a lengthy walk unless you're in one of the closer cabins.


thank you!


----------



## Dean Marino

Now that the cabins are in.... and are a fair distance from any WL authorized smoking location (DSL)?

What would everyone who smokes, or does not, like to see happen in this area?  I personally believe that there is a safety issue.  Would hate to see a brush fire at the Cabin edges .


----------



## RRB

Dean Marino said:


> Now that the cabins are in.... and are a fair distance from any WL authorized smoking location (DSL)?
> 
> What would everyone who smokes, or does not, like to see happen in this area?  I personally believe that there is a safety issue.  Would hate to see a brush fire at the Cabin edges .


Agree, no brush fires. Where is the closest DSA for the cabins?


----------



## DisneyHeather

Hello everyone!  I bought into CCV back when it first went on sale I think in March?  I have a June use year and my first trip there will be May 6-12, 2018.  We are staying before a cruise on the Fantasy.  I'm so excited to stay there!!  I also own at VGC and AKL so I think that CCV stays with the theming I seem to enjoy  




GrandCalifornian said:


> Cabins 8001 through 8012 are on the North side of the resort, between the otter pond and the waterway to MK.  8001 is the closest to MK, while 8012 is the closest to the transportation boat dock.
> Cabins 8013 through 8026 are on the South side, and face out onto the body of Bay lake between the Boulder Ridge Villas building and the lake. 8013 is nearest to Geyser Point and 8026 is the closest to Fort Wilderness.



There is an otter pond?! I've never actually stayed at WL before but will be staying at CCV next May and my little brother would go crazy if there are otters there.


----------



## RRB

Question - if you are in a cabin that is toward the Fort Wilderness end, how do you get to the cabin after check in at the main lobby with all your bags?


----------



## mrsap

DisneyHeather said:


> Hello everyone!  I bought into CCV back when it first went on sale I think in March?  I have a June use year and my first trip there will be May 6-12, 2018.  We are staying before a cruise on the Fantasy.  I'm so excited to stay there!!  I also own at VGC and AKL so I think that CCV stays with the theming I seem to enjoy



and Congrats!! Definitely a great addition to your line up!! Sounds like a good plan for your March trip! Hope you enjoy it!! I’ll get you up on the first page! Welcome, neighbor!!

*WELCOME HOME!!*


----------



## mrsap

pixieprincess925 said:


> I'm really wondering if I should call the sales rep to change the UY. The problem is that July would most likely be the best month for us, so we probably wouldn't get the 2016 points anyhow. Also, from looking at current availability, I'm not sure we could use 2016 points at the moment (our schedule is a little awkward this year because DS just started college and we're trying to find times we can all meet in FL).
> 
> Thoughts?




Hey! Wanted to see what you decided to do with your guide and UY! Any luck changing? Let us know!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

RRB said:


> Question - if you are in a cabin that is toward the Fort Wilderness end, how do you get to the cabin after check in at the main lobby with all your bags?


There are small parking lots beyond the original VWL building (now BRV) where you can park if you are staying in the cabins.  From there the walk is quite short to the cabins on the South (Fort Wilderness) side.  If you wanted to walk from the lobby, you could head out past the mercantile towards BRV, then turn left and go through the courtyard between the South Wing and BRV, near the new Boulder Ridge cove pool.  You then could walk past Sturdy Branches, and down the walkway towards the cabins.  There are bridges every few cabins that go from the walkway by BRV to the walkway directly in front of the cabins.  It really isn't that far, but the walk is longer the higher your cabin number, up to 8026.


----------



## RRB

GrandCalifornian said:


> There are small parking lots beyond the original VWL building (now BRV) where you can park if you are staying in the cabins.  From there the walk is quite short to the cabins on the South (Fort Wilderness) side.  If you wanted to walk from the lobby, you could head out past the mercantile towards BRV, then turn left and go through the courtyard between the South Wing and BRV, near the new Boulder Ridge cove pool.  You then could walk past Sturdy Branches, and down the walkway towards the cabins.  There are bridges every few cabins that go from the walkway by BRV to the walkway directly in front of the cabins.  It really isn't that far, but the walk is longer the higher your cabin number, up to 8026.


Thanks for the reply. I guess you can leave the bags in the car, then check in, then drive to the Cabin parking areas and go to the cabin. Makes sense.


----------



## cruisin5

Can someone please add a map of the cabins to the first page (along with which is north and south).  We have 2 nights booked in a cabin and I need to begin seriously obsessing about where to make my cabin request!  (November 29th and 30th ... very excited)


----------



## shairpdrh

Just booked our first stay for 9/9-9/14/18! (It is already on the list on page 1, but is now official.) I'm glad I booked right away as availability is already gone for a studio with a tub (which we prefer for our toddler). I am SO excited to go home next year and am so happy to have something booked for next year so I have something to look forward to after our family trip in Dec. I have gotten spoiled with three trips this year and would hate to be without something to plan.


----------



## mrsap

cruisin5 said:


> Can someone please add a map of the cabins to the first page (along with which is north and south).  We have 2 nights booked in a cabin and I need to begin seriously obsessing about where to make my cabin request!  (November 29th and 30th ... very excited)



 Hey there! I just finished updating Page 1! I added a resort map if you’d like to check it out. I believe the cabins to the upper left are the North cabins. This is a fairly new thread, but if you scroll back and read some of the posts, there has been a lot of good advice regarding the cabins! Good luck and have fun planning!!!


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> Just booked our first stay for 9/9-9/14/18! (It is already on the list on page 1, but is now official.) I'm glad I booked right away as availability is already gone for a studio with a tub (which we prefer for our toddler). I am SO excited to go home next year and am so happy to have something booked for next year so I have something to look forward to after our family trip in Dec. I have gotten spoiled with three trips this year and would hate to be without something to plan.



That’s great!!!!!! It’s always such a relief and so exciting at the same time once your trip is booked!!! For our July trip, I was only able to get a walk in shower, but I’m sure my kids will get a kick out of the rain shower head lol Looking forward to planning our upcoming CCV trips together! It will be fun!  PS - just noticed our upcoming trips are fairly close together!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

cruisin5 said:


> Can someone please add a map of the cabins to the first page (along with which is north and south).  We have 2 nights booked in a cabin and I need to begin seriously obsessing about where to make my cabin request!  (November 29th and 30th ... very excited)



I just edited the Disney Map to add the cabin room numbers.


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Hey there! I just finished updating Page 1! I added a resort map if you’d like to check it out. I believe the cabins to the upper left are the North cabins. This is a fairly new thread, but if you scroll back and read some of the posts, there has been a lot of good advice regarding the cabins! Good luck and have fun planning!!!


That's an excellent map of the cabins and shows a couple of grilling areas I hadn't seen on my sojourn there a few months back. As *GrandCalifornian* says (and the map shows), there is a parking lot for the southern cabins, and there is also a parking lot for the north side cabins, as well. You can either check in at the main Lodge (leaving bags in the car) then driving to the appropriate lot, or you can always do online check in and when you get the cabin number, go straight to the parking area.  Or-r-r-r, if you're a glutton for punishment in the blazing Florida heat, check in, bring your bags, then haul them all the way down.   Seriously, if you're in one of the nearer to the main Lodge cabins, you might be better off bringing luggage in with you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> That's an excellent map of the cabins and shows a couple of grilling areas I hadn't seen on my sojourn there a few months back. As *GrandCalifornian* says (and the map shows), there is a parking lot for the southern cabins, and there is also a parking lot for the north side cabins, as well. You can either check in at the main Lodge (leaving bags in the car) then driving to the appropriate lot, or you can always do online check in and when you get the cabin number, go straight to the parking area.  Or-r-r-r, if you're a glutton for punishment in the blazing Florida heat, check in, bring your bags, then haul them all the way down.   Seriously, if you're in one of the nearer to the main Lodge cabins, you might be better off bringing luggage in with you.



Wheels on luggage Sleepy.  Wheels on luggage.  

Someday need to compare the distance hauling luggage to the furthest cabin vs hauling luggage to the last villa at BWV or AKV - Kidani.  Cabins might be half the distance and not over carpet!  

In all seriousness though for those asking, there is Bell Service and they'll roll it out for you for a tip.


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> That’s great!!!!!! It’s always such a relief and so exciting at the same time once your trip is booked!!! For our July trip, I was only able to get a walk in shower, but I’m sure my kids will get a kick out of the rain shower head lol Looking forward to planning our upcoming CCV trips together! It will be fun!  PS - just noticed our upcoming trips are fairly close together!



They are quite close together! Yacht Club CL sounds like fun for a birthday trip! We haven't stayed in the EPCOT area resorts yet, but the second part of our Dec trip is at Boardwalk and I am excited to try it out.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wheels on luggage Sleepy.  Wheels on luggage.
> 
> *In all seriousness though for those asking, there is Bell Service and they'll roll it out for you for a tip.*


I thought of that as an option, too, but who wants to do that when it's 95F and 95% humidity?  I mean, really?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I thought of that as an option, too, but who wants to do that when it's 95F and 95% humidity?  I mean, really?



It is skipping that "dewey" effect on one's skin.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It is skipping that "dewey" effect on one's skin.


Don't people pay for that effect in salons?  WAIT! Maybe that's one of the things offered in the new Trout Pass Salon!!

Also, I did a Google map-esque thing about the walking distance, and from Cabin 8026 just to the Teton Boat and Bike rental building, it's right at .2 miles. . .it's safe to say that swinging over to the large drive next to the VWL building and then making for the main lobby would be close to a quarter mile, and the same goes for RF.  A touch more to get to the MK/CR/FW boat dock.


----------



## RRB

Cabin 8026, here we come!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> I just edited the Disney Map to add the cabin room numbers.



I hope it's ok I made a "mash-up" of your numbered map along with the key! I'm going to link your room map to page 1 now.


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> They are quite close together! Yacht Club CL sounds like fun for a birthday trip! We haven't stayed in the EPCOT area resorts yet, but the second part of our Dec trip is at Boardwalk and I am excited to try it out.



Sounds great!!!! It will be our first time at an EPCOT resort as well! The past 3 years were WL! Just love being there!  The only reason why we are doing yacht club this year is because our friend that we traveled with insisted we try an Epcot resort! I said I would be happy with either beach club or yacht club, and I loved the fact that YC was just fully renovated!  So we’re looking forward to it!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> I hope it's ok I made a "mash-up" of your numbered map along with the key! I'm going to link your room map to page 1 now.


Looks great, thanks!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

RRB said:


> Cabin 8026, here we come!


Here you go:


----------



## mrsap

If anyone would like to see  information I may have left out on Page 1, please let me know!


----------



## kungaloosh22

DisneyHeather said:


> Hello everyone!  I bought into CCV back when it first went on sale I think in March?  I have a June use year and my first trip there will be May 6-12, 2018.  We are staying before a cruise on the Fantasy.  I'm so excited to stay there!!  I also own at VGC and AKL so I think that CCV stays with the theming I seem to enjoy



Welcome! I do see a pattern with your DVC choices. Can't say I blame you! Maybe we'll see you there next May (we'll be there roughly the same time period). 



RRB said:


> Cabin 8026, here we come!



Us too! Or as close to it as possible. I don't mind the walk much. I've been in the last bead at Kidani and thought it was fine, and I've hauled my luggage between Poly & GF a few times. But of course saying "I don't mind it" _dooms us_ to multiple Florida downpours on the way to and from the cabin, probably with huge blisters on our feet and a torn meniscus or 2. Hmmm, how much is that remote location really worth....


----------



## kungaloosh22

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 275713



Ha, that fence suddenly looks kind of useless.


----------



## melk

cruisin5 said:


> Can someone please add a map of the cabins to the first page (along with which is north and south).  We have 2 nights booked in a cabin and I need to begin seriously obsessing about where to make my cabin request!  (November 29th and 30th ... very excited)



Is there an option for this on the on-line check in for the cabins? Or do you have to call to request which side you'd prefer? Thanks!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Here's some room view pics from the rooms on the 2nd floor currently being used by DVC as demo units and sales offices.  They should help give an idea of what the view is like from that area though.

This one is room 2123:


And this one is 2120 (across the hall, overlooking the Boulder Ridge Cove Coutryard):


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here's some room view pics from the rooms on the 2nd floor currently being used by DVC as demo units and sales offices.  They should help give an idea of what the view is like from that area though.
> 
> This one is room 2123:
> View attachment 275726
> 
> And this one is 2120 (across the hall, overlooking the Boulder Ridge Cove Coutryard):
> View attachment 275728



Thank you for sharing!! I’ll link these to Page 1, if that’s ok!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Thank you for sharing!! I’ll link these to Page 1, if that’s ok!


Sure!  It will be nice to start building a collection of room location views there.


----------



## Dean Marino

RRB said:


> Agree, no brush fires. Where is the closest DSA for the cabins?


This would be the DSA at JUST about the Water Tower, near Geyser Point.  There are no other DSA's at, say, the Cabin ends .

The recently updated Map on this thread SHOWS the two DSA's that actually exist at the WL.


----------



## RRB

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 275712 View attachment 275713 View attachment 275714


Awesome, thanks


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Sure!  It will be nice to start building a collection of room location views there.




Thank you!* 

PAGE 1 is updated!!!!

RECENTLY ADDED:
-RESORT MAP
-ROOM  LOCATION MAP
-ROOM VIEWS
-CLICKABLE RESTAURANT/AMENITIES INFORMATION
*
If there's anything else I can put up there that would be helpful, please let me know!


----------



## cruisin5

melk said:


> Is there an option for this on the on-line check in for the cabins? Or do you have to call to request which side you'd prefer? Thanks!





melk said:


> Is there an option for this on the on-line check in for the cabins? Or do you have to call to request which side you'd prefer? Thanks!



I always chat with MS for my room requests.


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Thank you!*
> 
> PAGE 1 is updated!!!!
> 
> RECENTLY ADDED:
> -RESORT MAP
> -ROOM  LOCATION MAP
> -ROOM VIEWS
> -CLICKABLE RESTAURANT INFORMATION
> *
> If there's anything else I can put up there that would be helpful, please let me know!


Great job!


----------



## lisaviolet

Not an owner. Nor do I have any bookings.

But have thoroughly enjoyed stalking this thread. Can't wait to hear about all your stays. It's such a peaceful resort.


----------



## mrsap

lisaviolet said:


> Not an owner. Nor do I have any bookings.
> 
> But have thoroughly enjoyed stalking this thread. Can't wait to hear about all your stays. It's such a peaceful resort.



 And for the kind words!!! Where are you an owner? Feel free to stop in anytime and chat with us!!


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Great job!



Thank you!!!


----------



## RRB

melk said:


> Is there an option for this on the on-line check in for the cabins? Or do you have to call to request which side you'd prefer? Thanks!


Having stayed at the Poly Bungalows a couple times, we start speaking to MS about 3 days prior to arrival. Since the quantity of the Bungalows and Cabins are a small number, it has been easier to plan ahead for which ones are available


----------



## pixieprincess925

mrsap said:


> Hey! Wanted to see what you decided to do with your guide and UY! Any luck changing? Let us know!!


I had a long conversation with the guide and he convinced me that it didn't really matter when my UY was. This is my first set of points, so perhaps he's right. I'm sure I'll be annoyed about it in a couple years... 

Anyhow, I kept the April UY.


----------



## mrsap

pixieprincess925 said:


> I had a long conversation with the guide and he convinced me that it didn't really matter when my UY was. This is my first set of points, so perhaps he's right. I'm sure I'll be annoyed about it in a couple years...
> 
> Anyhow, I kept the April UY.



Well i'm happy you at least talked to him and you're happy with the outcome. That's all that's important! From what I understand, it would matter depending on when you travel. If you travel at different times of the year, then he's probably right. But like for us, we go EVERY November - we got an October UY. We wanted a UY month closest to when we travel so if we needed to cancel our trip, we have till the last possible minute to do it without an issue. I'm sure it will all work out!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pixieprincess925 said:


> I had a long conversation with the guide and he convinced me that it didn't really matter when my UY was. This is my first set of points, so perhaps he's right. I'm sure I'll be annoyed about it in a couple years...
> 
> Anyhow, I kept the April UY.



When is your expected normal travel time?  

A good UY is one that will provide a type of free insurance and give you time to rebook or use your points in the event of a last minute cancellation.  If you ever need it even once it may be very important.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We check in Sunday to a CC 1BR, Wednesday we switch to a CC 2BR.  Will make sure to take view photos.  Only asked for upper floor with the online checkin, since we do not care about distance to the elevator.


----------



## RRB

PatMcDuck said:


> We check in Sunday to a CC 1BR, Wednesday we switch to a CC 2BR.  Will make sure to take view photos.  Only asked for upper floor with the online checkin, since we do not care about distance to the elevator.


Looking forward to your pics and trip report (if you do one). I'm interested in the 1BR and 2BR units


----------



## ThisIsJason

Just heard from my parents today that they did an add-on at Copper Creek. I have already been put on notice that they will be going during Christmas 2018 and that myself and my wife along with my sister and her husband will be going. Not sure on how many points they bought but enough for a cabin for a week during that time frame.


----------



## RRB

ThisIsJason said:


> Just heard from my parents today that they did an add-on at Copper Creek. I have already been put on notice that they will be going during Christmas 2018 and that myself and my wife along with my sister and her husband will be going. Not sure on how many points they bought but enough for a cabin for a week during that time frame.


That's great. A week in a Cabin. My dream vacation


----------



## sleepydog25

ThisIsJason said:


> Just heard from my parents today that they did an add-on at Copper Creek. I have already been put on notice that they will be going during Christmas 2018 and that myself and my wife along with my sister and her husband will be going. Not sure on how many points they bought but enough for a cabin for a week during that time frame.


Based on the points chart, I'd guess at least in the neighborhood of 400 points, and then they'd still have to bank and borrow.  Oh, this is your long lost brother, btw.  How have you guys been?


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> Based on the points chart, I'd guess at least in the neighborhood of 400 points, and then they'd still have to bank and borrow.  Oh, this is your long lost brother, btw.  How have you guys been?


For 1 week in a cabin, the low is at 639 points and the high is 1,230 points


----------



## ThisIsJason

RRB said:


> That's great. A week in a Cabin. My dream vacation





sleepydog25 said:


> Based on the points chart, I'd guess at least in the neighborhood of 400 points, and then they'd still have to bank and borrow.  Oh, this is your long lost brother, btw.  How have you guys been?





RRB said:


> For 1 week in a cabin, the low is at 639 points and the high is 1,230 points



While I will enjoy spending time with my family, I will only be going to the parks one or two days. Seeing pictures from that time of year....no thank you. 

Looks like we will be going December 20-27 2018, which is 910 points. Talked with my dad and he said they bought 475 points, which will get them enough for 12-13 nights in a one bedroom in February or May. Part of the agreement with my mom was the would be selling the BLT points they own. Which I don't know how he talked her into that, she loves BLT.


----------



## mrsap

PatMcDuck said:


> We check in Sunday to a CC 1BR, Wednesday we switch to a CC 2BR.  Will make sure to take view photos.  Only asked for upper floor with the online checkin, since we do not care about distance to the elevator.



Sounds like a great trip!! Please share your pictures with us!  We will all be living through you next week!!!! Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## sleepydog25

RRB said:


> For 1 week in a cabin, the low is at 639 points and the high is 1,230 points


Yep, which is why I guessed a minimum of 400 and then having to bank and borrow.  I was close at 475.


----------



## mrsap

Hey Guys!

Just added VIRTUAL TOURS to Page 1! Enjoy!


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, which is why I guessed a minimum of 400 and then having to bank and borrow.  I was close at 475.


Very close. We bought 385 points at CC but have more at BWV. I'll reserve a cabin at 11 months then at 7 months add additional days to that reservation using Boardwalk points


----------



## RRB

mrsap - is there a way to be able to enlarge the point chart on the 1st page?


----------



## sleepydog25

RRB said:


> Very close. We bought 385 points at CC but have more at BWV. I'll reserve a cabin at 11 months then at 7 months add additional days to that reservation using Boardwalk points


My wife and I were fortunate enough to get a walk through of a cabin days before they opened to the general public. I believe it was 2018. For a few weeks leading up to the opening, Disney CMs and their families were allowed to stay in them (and the suites) in order to check out that things worked. We were walking down the path and saw a family walk into the cabin. Another nearby couple asked if the cabins were open to which the family said "no, but we are Disney employees staying the night, blah, blah, blah" and invited that couple and us into the cabin. They are extremely nice, gorgeous in fact, though a bit smaller in the living area than pictures make it look. The bathrooms are spectacular, and just the general ambiance is very relaxing.  You'll truly enjoy yourselves in one, I'm certain.


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> My wife and I were fortunate enough to get a walk through of a cabin days before they opened to the general public. I believe it was 2018. For a few weeks leading up to the opening, Disney CMs and their families were allowed to stay in them (and the suites) in order to check out that things worked. We were walking down the path and saw a family walk into the cabin. Another nearby couple asked if the cabins were open to which the family said "no, but we are Disney employees staying the night, blah, blah, blah" and invited that couple and us into the cabin. They are extremely nice, gorgeous in fact, though a bit smaller in the living area than pictures make it look. The bathrooms are spectacular, and just the general ambiance is very relaxing.  You'll truly enjoy yourselves in one, I'm certain.


Sounds great. I spoke to one of the CM's at DVC Member Services who stayed in one of the 1 BR's just as you described. She said it was really nice


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> mrsap - is there a way to be able to enlarge the point chart on the 1st page?



UPDATED ON PAGE 1!


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> UPDATED ON PAGE 1!
> 
> 
> View attachment 276168


Thanks!


----------



## RRB

Our group of "Copper Creek Fans" in this thread is really great. Everyone is so friendly, helpful and we all just love the Resort. It would be great to meet everyone in person. Anybody interested in getting together at the resort sometime in the future? May plan a vacation in a year or so?


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> Our group of "Copper Creek Fans" in this thread is really great. Everyone is so friendly, helpful and we all just love the Resort. It would be great to meet everyone in person. Anybody interested in getting together at the resort sometime in the future? May plan a vacation in a year or so?


Will we still be seeing you at Poly at NYE time? I think we are eating at Kona one day.
I agree, this is a friendly thread!

I booked a one night stay in a dedicated 2 bedroom, for the night of April  20 with my girlfriends.  The next day, we have a DCl cruise together.  We all are excited to be in the Lodge, it’s a first for my friends, and it’s been a long time since, for me.


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> Will we still be seeing you at Poly at NYE time? I think we are eating at Kona one day.
> I agree, this is a friendly thread!
> 
> I booked a one night stay in a dedicated 2 bedroom, for the night of April  20 with my girlfriends.  The next day, we have a DCl cruise together.  We all are excited to be in the Lodge, it’s a first for my friends, and it’s been a long time since, for me.


Yes, let's get together in December. We're at the Bungalow on 12/30 and 12/31. What day are you eating at Kona? We're eating at Kona on 12/30.


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Yes, let's get together in December. We're at the Bungalow on 12/30 and 12/31. What day are you eating at Kona? We're eating at Kona on 12/30.



Such a great idea! Wish we could meet up with you guys, but unfortunately we'll already be home by then  Hope you guys can work it out! Make sure you take pictures!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> Yes, let's get together in December. We're at the Bungalow on 12/30 and 12/31. What day are you eating at Kona? We're eating at Kona on 12/30.


I have the 31... but can try to change.  What time are you? We have breakfast @ 9:15


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> I have the 31... but can try to change.  What time are you? We have breakfast @ 9:15


We're eating at Kona at 7:00 on 12/30


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> We're eating at Kona at 7:00 on 12/30


Ok, so you are eating dinner.  We never have eaten dinner there.  We are eating at Trails end that night. Because we’re staying at BLT, we can watch MK’s fireworks from TTOTW Lounge. You’ll be seeing them from the bungalow!

 We enjoy Kona for breakfast.


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> I have the 31... but can try to change.  What time are you? We have breakfast @ 9:15


What day, time and location is your breakfast






/


----------



## bobbiwoz

Breakfast at Kona at 9:15 on the 31st.


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> Breakfast at Kona at 9:15 on the 31st.


I'll try to book that


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> I'll try to book that


Great...I hope you can!  We are checking out of BLT, we do have a car, we can work with the time a bit.


----------



## RRB

RRB said:


> I'll try to book that


Just booked 8:50 at Kona for breakfast 12/31. I'll be late, you be early. We can go back to the Bungalow after (in case you've been in one before). 

This is fun!


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> Just booked 8:50 at Kona for breakfast 12/31. I'll be late, you be early. We can go back to the Bungalow after (in case you've been in one before).
> 
> This is fun!


That’s great!  I will make a note to get there 8:45

Would LOVE to see it, Thank you!


----------



## RRB

Didn't mean to hijack the thread, we're done now. Let's talk more Copper Creek !!!!!!


----------



## RRB

Who's eaten at Geyser Point Grill? We were there right after it opened and it was awesome. They were still under construction for the DVC cabins so we could't walk down and take a look. The menu is nice and varied. The hamburgers are great. This will be our "place to be" in the winter months.


----------



## RRB

Look at the walkway in front of the Cabins, can't wait to stay there. I bet its beautiful at night


----------



## RRB

cool view from one of the N/W Cabins.....


----------



## RRB

BTW, I didn't take any of the photos I posted


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Who's eaten at Geyser Point Grill? We were there right after it opened and it was awesome. They were still under construction for the DVC cabins so we could't walk down and take a look. The menu is nice and varied. The hamburgers are great. This will be our "place to be" in the winter months.



Haven’t been - but I plan on spending lots of time just lounging out there! The view is beautiful and it looks like a relaxing atmosphere! The hamburgers look SO good!!!


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> cool view from one of the N/W Cabins.....



What a perfect view! Love it!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We just made our cabin reservation for 11 months from today!    Calling at 8AM Pacific worked great, and there was no wait time.  We chose to request South side, but near the pool (to have a lower numbered cabin closer to Geyser Point).  No mater where it is it will be great!  Copper Creek here we come!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> We just made our cabin reservation for 11 months from today!    Calling at 8AM Pacific worked great, and there was no wait time.  We chose to request South side, but near the pool (to have a lower numbered cabin closer to Geyser Point).  No mater where it is it will be great!  Copper Creek here we come!




Woo hoo! So excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## RRB

GrandCalifornian said:


> We just made our cabin reservation for 11 months from today!    Calling at 8AM Pacific worked great, and there was no wait time.  We chose to request South side, but near the pool (to have a lower numbered cabin closer to Geyser Point).  No mater where it is it will be great!  Copper Creek here we come!


That's great! I need to do the same thing (make reservations in a cabin). I was thinking about the cabins closest to Fort Wilderness (east most cabins) but after seeing that picture of the Contemporary and monorail, I'm not sure where I want to be (not that it makes a difference for the reservation)


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Woo hoo! So excited for you!!!!!!


Thanks, We're looking forward to it.  With this thread it is going to be a fun 11 months of preparation.



RRB said:


> That's great! I need to do the same thing (make reservations in a cabin). I was thinking about the cabins closest to Fort Wilderness (east most cabins) but after seeing that picture of the Contemporary and monorail, I'm not sure where I want to be (not that it makes a difference for the reservation)


I think you really can't go wrong.  Much like the rooms in the main WL building, there is something neat about the location of each one.  We debated about North vs South side cabins, but went with South for the views of the sunrise and the proximity to Geyser Point.  We also thought we might avoid transportation boat horn noise that we could get at some of the North side cabins.  Overall though we would be happy with any of them, especially since the bridge they added gives nice access for the North side cabins to Roaring Fork.

We are staying in the cabin for the last three nights of our 9 night stay. It will kind of be a grand finale for the trip and a way to fully experience Copper Creek and being DVC members.  Fortunately we have friends who joined as well and are as crazy about Disney as we are.


----------



## sleepydog25

RRB said:


> Who's eaten at Geyser Point Grill? We were there right after it opened and it was awesome. They were still under construction for the DVC cabins so we could't walk down and take a look. The menu is nice and varied. The hamburgers are great. This will be our "place to be" in the winter months.



We've eaten there a few times now, and while we enjoyed it immensely at the time, the loss of two of our favorite dishes has lowered our expectations for future visits. They had a wonderful eggs benedict in the morning--two different versions, neither of which exists any longer.  Further, one of my brand new favorite sandwiches, the salmon BLT, has also gone missing. It was a marvelous dish but exists now only in pictures and my memory. We liked the BBQ dip well enough, but it's in the end just BBQ. The salads are pretty good, too. Haven't had the buffalo burger, but we don't generally eat burgers on vacation, and we eat a fair amount of buffalo at home, regardless. At any rate, removing three of our favorite dishes has reduced our excitement for GP, though I'm sure we'll go back at least for drinks.


----------



## RRB

That's too bad. Those looked like great meals


----------



## BCV23

I am quite late in reporting but we had a wonderful three night stay in a cabin in September. The cabin was awesome. We had an accessible cabin which was located in the Southern set of cabins. There are so many bells and whistles in the cabin. Loved the peaceful view of Bay Lake, the fireplace with adjustable colors , the automatic blinds, tons of storage, etc.. One time a pontoon boat was not too far off shore. A patrol boat came along and asked them to move because the water was too shallow in spots. We had a great view of the Electric Water Pageant which is an old family favorite from our family vacations in the 80s and 90s. 

After our stay at the cabins we sailed on the Fantasy and then had a 2 BR at BLT for four more nights. It was a great vacation in every way. We return to the cabins for three more nights in early December after a week at BCV. Really looking forward to it but I suspect it will be our last stay as I doubt we will add on. Congratulations to owners....it is a lovely resort.


----------



## RRB

BCV23 said:


> I am quite late in reporting but we had a wonderful three night stay in a cabin in September. The cabin was awesome. We had an accessible cabin which was located in the Southern set of cabins. There are so many bells and whistles in the cabin. Loved the peaceful view of Bay Lake, the fireplace with adjustable colors , the automatic blinds, tons of storage, etc.. One time a pontoon boat was not too far off shore. A patrol boat came along and asked them to move because the water was too shallow in spots. We had a great view of the Electric Water Pageant which is an old family favorite from our family vacations in the 80s and 90s.
> 
> After our stay at the cabins we sailed on the Fantasy and then had a 2 BR at BLT for four more nights. It was a great vacation in every way. We return to the cabins for three more nights in early December after a week at BCV. Really looking forward to it but I suspect it will be our last stay as I doubt we will add on. Congratulations to owners....it is a lovely resort.


Awesome vacation and thanks for the review. Which cabin did you have? How was the walk to the main building? Any negatives? 

Thanks


----------



## mrsap

BCV23 said:


> I am quite late in reporting but we had a wonderful three night stay in a cabin in September. The cabin was awesome. We had an accessible cabin which was located in the Southern set of cabins. There are so many bells and whistles in the cabin. Loved the peaceful view of Bay Lake, the fireplace with adjustable colors , the automatic blinds, tons of storage, etc.. One time a pontoon boat was not too far off shore. A patrol boat came along and asked them to move because the water was too shallow in spots. We had a great view of the Electric Water Pageant which is an old family favorite from our family vacations in the 80s and 90s.
> 
> After our stay at the cabins we sailed on the Fantasy and then had a 2 BR at BLT for four more nights. It was a great vacation in every way. We return to the cabins for three more nights in early December after a week at BCV. Really looking forward to it but I suspect it will be our last stay as I doubt we will add on. Congratulations to owners....it is a lovely resort.



Sounds like you guys had a great trip!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Euradius

Hello. I am not an owner, but I rented points and am staying at CCV July 1-5, 2018. My question is around the studios. I would like a high floor  (though not the top one with obstructed view) with a lake view. From the room maps, it looks like studios are pretty much on the ground floor or by elevators. Am I reading the map wrong? Any suggestions for a room request?  Thank you!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Euradius said:


> Hello. I am not an owner, but I rented points and am staying at CCV July 1-5, 2018. My question is around the studios. I would like a high floor  (though not the top one with obstructed view) with a lake view. From the room maps, it looks like studios are pretty much on the ground floor or by elevators. Am I reading the map wrong? Any suggestions for a room request?  Thank you!


Hello!  Congratulations on your upcoming CCV stay.  You have read the map correctly as we understand it.  Remember that you might be able to get a studio room that is part of a 2 bedroom lockoff, as indicated by the dashed lines.  With your limitation of not wanting an enclosed balcony (which means you don't want to be on the top floor in any section), my choice would be room 4103 or 5103, which you could request with "4th or 5th floor" and "open to lobby".  These are considered "bear face rooms" and have great views, despite being further from the lake.  They open to the lobby on the door side though, so you can get some noise from WCC and since there are only two of them in CCV they can be hard to get.  Besides those, you would probably do well with an x119, x122, or x123 room, since they are on the North side of the wing and will have a better view of Bay lake.  Another good option is an alternate studio lockoff like x115.  These will have the best lake view, as their balconies face East towards the lake and they are further from having the rest of the wing blocking your view. 
If you were not concerned about having an enclosed balcony, room 6135 would be a nice option since it is very near the lake above Geyser point.  Any time you are requesting a single room though your chances of having your request met are pretty slim, and there isn't another studio in the general area.  I would emphasize high floor as my first request, and then consider additional location options.  Happy planning and have a great trip.


----------



## smores

staying  in  a copper creek cabin for 6 nights around NYE. surprising my kids with a trip for christmas


----------



## RRB

smores said:


> staying  in  a copper creek cabin for 6 nights around NYE. surprising my kids with a trip for christmas


Awesome, what a great trip that will be. We'll be in the Bungalows that week


----------



## RRB

GrandCalifornian said:


> Hello!  Congratulations on your upcoming CCV stay.  You have read the map correctly as we understand it.  Remember that you might be able to get a studio room that is part of a 2 bedroom lockoff, as indicated by the dashed lines.  With your limitation of not wanting an enclosed balcony (which means you don't want to be on the top floor in any section), my choice would be room 4103 or 5103, which you could request with "4th or 5th floor" and "open to lobby".  These are considered "bear face rooms" and have great views, despite being further from the lake.  They open to the lobby on the door side though, so you can get some noise from WCC and since there are only two of them in CCV they can be hard to get.  Besides those, you would probably do well with an x119, x122, or x123 room, since they are on the North side of the wing and will have a better view of Bay lake.  Another good option is an alternate studio lockoff like x115.  These will have the best lake view, as their balconies face East towards the lake and they are further from having the rest of the wing blocking your view.
> If you were not concerned about having an enclosed balcony, room 6135 would be a nice option since it is very near the lake above Geyser point.  Any time you are requesting a single room though your chances of having your request met are pretty slim, and there isn't another studio in the general area.  I would emphasize high floor as my first request, and then consider additional location options.  Happy planning and have a great trip.


Grand - do you know how many studios, 1BR's, 2 BR's and 3 BR's there are at this resort?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

RRB said:


> Grand - do you know how many studios, 1BR's, 2 BR's and 3 BR's there are at this resort?


Yes, from the published DVC documents we have the totals.  


I used these to verify the totals with my floorplans, and the totals work out. There are other possible solutions as well, but I think we're really close.


----------



## smores

RRB said:


> Awesome, what a great trip that will be. We'll be in the Bungalows that week




We stayed in a bunaglow two summers ago.....they are nice!


----------



## RRB

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes, from the published DVC documents we have the totals.
> View attachment 276787
> 
> I used these to verify the totals with my floorplans, and the totals work out. There are other possible solutions as well, but I think we're really close.


Quite the reversal of the Polynesian Resort that only has studios


----------



## RRB

Just booked a CC Cabin for 4 nights in February!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

RRB said:


> Quite the reversal of the Polynesian Resort that only has studios


It is especially interesting considering that all the rooms in the main building were originally studio sized.  They did a lot of work to completely reconfigure most of the floors.


----------



## RRB

GrandCalifornian said:


> It is especially interesting considering that all the rooms in the main building were originally studio sized.  They did a lot of work to completely reconfigure most of the floors.


Yes, you are right


----------



## PatMcDuck

We checked in late this afternoon and we love our room view, Room 5133, a 1BR villa. My only request was upper floor, this is 5th floor.  It is WAY down the end.  We saw the Electrical pageant, the MK fireworks, and I think we will be able to see the geyser, looking to the right. The main pool is directly in front of us.  Will take photos and try to post the room view.

I cannot imagine a better view. I guess on the other side you see the new pool?  We need to move up to a 2BR on Wednesday, I hope room view is as nice as this one.


----------



## RRB

PatMcDuck said:


> We checked in late this afternoon and we love our room view, Room 5133, a 1BR villa. My only request was upper floor, this is 5th floor.  It is WAY down the end.  We saw the Electrical pageant, the MK fireworks, and I think we will be able to see the geyser, looking to the right. The main pool is directly in front of us.  Will take photos and try to post the room view.
> 
> I cannot imagine a better view. I guess on the other side you see the new pool?  We need to move up to a 2BR on Wednesday, I hope room view is as nice as this one.


Glad to hear it. Please post room and view pics ASAP!


----------



## mrsap

PatMcDuck said:


> We checked in late this afternoon and we love our room view, Room 5133, a 1BR villa. My only request was upper floor, this is 5th floor.  It is WAY down the end.  We saw the Electrical pageant, the MK fireworks, and I think we will be able to see the geyser, looking to the right. The main pool is directly in front of us.  Will take photos and try to post the room view.
> 
> I cannot imagine a better view. I guess on the other side you see the new pool?  We need to move up to a 2BR on Wednesday, I hope room view is as nice as this one.



Sounds like a great room!!! Please share your room views with us! I hope you have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## viper17d

This is my first time seeing this thread! We own at CCVC (purchased in March 2017 with a December UY) via an add-on to our resale VWL points. We obviously love the resort and are looking forward to our first stay in a cabin in January (we are waitlisted for a Studio for our December trip - fingers crossed!)


----------



## RRB

We'll be visiting WDW starting Friday and have plans to walk the CC grounds on Sunday Morning. We're not staying there this time but want to see everything now that its open


----------



## GrandCalifornian

viper17d said:


> This is my first time seeing this thread! We own at CCVC (purchased in March 2017 with a December UY) via an add-on to our resale VWL points. We obviously love the resort and are looking forward to our first stay in a cabin in January (we are waitlisted for a Studio for our December trip - fingers crossed!)


Welcome!  Since you are an avid WL DVC person I think you will find it quite enjoyable here.  My fingers are crossed for you getting a studio in December, and I know you'll love the cabin.  



RRB said:


> We'll be visiting WDW starting Friday and have plans to walk the CC grounds on Sunday Morning. We're not staying there this time but want to see everything now that its open


I think you will be impressed.  We sure were when we first got to see it all done after being there during the construction in September 2016.  We love how it all came together.


----------



## mrsap

viper17d said:


> This is my first time seeing this thread! We own at CCVC (purchased in March 2017 with a December UY) via an add-on to our resale VWL points. We obviously love the resort and are looking forward to our first stay in a cabin in January (we are waitlisted for a Studio for our December trip - fingers crossed!)



 So happy you found us!!! And Congrats to you!! Hope you get your waitlist!!! It’s frustrating having to wait!!! I’ll get you up on Page 1!!! I hope you enjoy the company here! Everyone is very helpful and so nice!!!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## Linda67

We are just a few weeks away from our first stay in a 1BR at Copper Creek 
I was thinking about putting in a location request and when looking at the room location maps on page 1, it would appear that the only dedicated one bedrooms are the odd number rooms facing the feature pool/courtyard and that all of the 1BRs facing the new pool are 1BR/Studio lock offs - is that correct?
Would there be a higher noise level with one of the connecting rooms?  If so, perhaps requesting one of the odd number rooms facing the courtyard would be best?
Hoping one of you lovely folks can help me out 
Also (and sorry for yet another question!) the balconies on 6 & 7 are enclosed right?


----------



## Granny

Linda67 said:


> We are just a few weeks away from our first stay in a 1BR at Copper Creek
> I was thinking about putting in a location request and when looking at the room location maps on page 1, it would appear that the only dedicated one bedrooms are the odd number rooms facing the feature pool/courtyard and that all of the 1BRs facing the new pool are 1BR/Studio lock offs - is that correct?
> Would there be a higher noise level with one of the connecting rooms?  If so, perhaps requesting one of the odd number rooms facing the courtyard would be best?



We have stayed in lock-offs many times and haven't had issues with noise coming through the doors.  We've had noisy neighbors a few times in dedicated villas and if someone is noisy enough, it will go through the walls.  So I can't promise a noise free villa, but the lock-off doesn't make for a noisy villa in and of itself.



> Also (and sorry for yet another question!) the balconies on 6 & 7 are enclosed right?



I think only the top floor balconies are enclosed, per this picture off TripAdvisor:


----------



## Roxyfire

Joining in! I love everything Wilderness Lodge and love staying there. We're hoping to try the Copper Creek studios in June of '18 if they are not totally booked up before then!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Linda67 said:


> We are just a few weeks away from our first stay in a 1BR at Copper Creek
> I was thinking about putting in a location request and when looking at the room location maps on page 1, it would appear that the only dedicated one bedrooms are the odd number rooms facing the feature pool/courtyard and that all of the 1BRs facing the new pool are 1BR/Studio lock offs - is that correct?
> Would there be a higher noise level with one of the connecting rooms?  If so, perhaps requesting one of the odd number rooms facing the courtyard would be best?
> Hoping one of you lovely folks can help me out


I agree with your assessment of the 1 bedroom non-lockoff situation.  I hadn't thought much about 1 bedrooms and requesting lockoff or non, because the 1 bedroom portion of the room is identical.  I understand the concern about noise through the door, but I agree with @Granny that the doors probably don't make much difference.
If you do request and get a dedicated 1 bedroom, your main options are an x106 room that overlooks the new Boulder Ridge pool courtyard, but is actually pretty far from the pool and more above the BRV courtyard, an x107 room that overlooks the main courtyard up near the top of the waterfall, or an x133 room which is all the way at the end of the hall and would overlook the Geyser and East end of the pool area, and perhaps have a better view of Bay lake.
My personal choice for a 1 bedroom would be room 4105 or 5105, since they have doors that open to the lobby and balconies that face Bay Lake.  These are referred to as "Bear Face" rooms on the WL FAQ thread because their windows contribute to what looks like the face of a bear when viewing the resort from Bay Lake.  Since there's only two of them though, they could be hard to get.


Linda67 said:


> Also (and sorry for yet another question!) the balconies on 6 & 7 are enclosed right?


Like @Granny showed, the top floor on any section of the resort has the enclosed balconies.  For the eastern most part of the wings (beyond the bend in the wings, closest to Bay Lake) this is the sixth floor, so rooms 6120 to 6135 have enclosed balconies.  The rest of the 6th floor balconies are open, but all of the balconies on the 7th floor are enclosed.


----------



## Linda67

Thanks so much for the replies @Granny and @GrandCalifornian this is really useful information.  I like the idea of a balcony with a partial view of the lake at least.
4105 or 5105 sound really nice.  We've always stayed in BRV perviously, where we own, so it would be fun to stay right off the lobby


----------



## RRB

Linda67 said:


> it would be fun to stay right off the lobby


I agree 100%. That's what is so unique about the CCV Resort. You can stay in a studio, 1BR, 2BR or 3BR right off the lobby of the one and only WILDERNESS LODGE! What other DVC resort has this? Only AKV and there are very few units and only studios and 1BR's. All DVC resorts have there good points and I enjoy all of them but there is something special about the Wilderness Lodge Lobby


----------



## Linda67

@GrandCalifornian is it this room highlighted in red the one that you are talking about as being a 'bear face' room?
Touring plans have it as room number 5106 but it looks to be the same location


----------



## mrsap

Linda67 said:


> We are just a few weeks away from our first stay in a 1BR at Copper Creek
> I was thinking about putting in a location request and when looking at the room location maps on page 1, it would appear that the only dedicated one bedrooms are the odd number rooms facing the feature pool/courtyard and that all of the 1BRs facing the new pool are 1BR/Studio lock offs - is that correct?
> Would there be a higher noise level with one of the connecting rooms?  If so, perhaps requesting one of the odd number rooms facing the courtyard would be best?
> Hoping one of you lovely folks can help me out
> Also (and sorry for yet another question!) the balconies on 6 & 7 are enclosed right?



Welcome!!! Hope you have a wonderful time!!!


Roxyfire said:


> Joining in! I love everything Wilderness Lodge and love staying there. We're hoping to try the Copper Creek studios in June of '18 if they are not totally booked up before then!





RRB said:


> I agree 100%. That's what is so unique about the CCV Resort. You can stay in a studio, 1BR, 2BR or 3BR right off the lobby of the one and only WILDERNESS LODGE! What other DVC resort has this? Only AKV and there are very few units and only studios and 1BR's. All DVC resorts have there good points and I enjoy all of them but there is something special about the Wilderness Lodge Lobby



Couldn’t agree more!!! SO beautiful!!!


----------



## Forcino

GrandCalifornian said:


> Hello!  Congratulations on your upcoming CCV stay.  You have read the map correctly as we understand it.  Remember that you might be able to get a studio room that is part of a 2 bedroom lockoff, as indicated by the dashed lines.  With your limitation of not wanting an enclosed balcony (which means you don't want to be on the top floor in any section), my choice would be room 4103 or 5103, which you could request with "4th or 5th floor" and "open to lobby".  These are considered "bear face rooms" and have great views, despite being further from the lake.  They open to the lobby on the door side though, so you can get some noise from WCC and since there are only two of them in CCV they can be hard to get.  Besides those, you would probably do well with an x119, x122, or x123 room, since they are on the North side of the wing and will have a better view of Bay lake.  Another good option is an alternate studio lockoff like x115.  These will have the best lake view, as their balconies face East towards the lake and they are further from having the rest of the wing blocking your view.
> If you were not concerned about having an enclosed balcony, room 6135 would be a nice option since it is very near the lake above Geyser point.  Any time you are requesting a single room though your chances of having your request met are pretty slim, and there isn't another studio in the general area.  I would emphasize high floor as my first request, and then consider additional location options.  Happy planning and have a great trip.




Does anyone know which of the studios are walk-in shower and which are tubs? Are all lock-offs tubs? Or are all separate studios tubs? I want to request specific rooms like the ones suggested here, but I have booked a walk in shower so I need to make sure that I am requesting studios with a walk in shower. 

I also want to try to get s non-lockoff studio b/c of possible noise issues (similar to another poster recently). I was at Kidani last week in a lock-off and we could hear our neighbors very easily. 

Thanks! I'm excited for my stay in May


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Linda67 said:


> @GrandCalifornian is it this room highlighted in red the one that you are talking about as being a 'bear face' room?
> Touring plans have it as room number 5106 but it looks to be the same locationView attachment 278203


Yes, those are the bear face rooms.  I have a picture that I will upload showing the room numbers as 4105 and 5105.  I’m surprised that Touring Plans got the location right but not the room number.  The cool thing about those rooms is that they are courtyard view but still open to the lobby.




Forcino said:


> Does anyone know which of the studios are walk-in shower and which are tubs? Are all lock-offs tubs? Or are all separate studios tubs? I want to request specific rooms like the ones suggested here, but I have booked a walk in shower so I need to make sure that I am requesting studios with a walk in shower.
> 
> I also want to try to get s non-lockoff studio b/c of possible noise issues (similar to another poster recently). I was at Kidani last week in a lock-off and we could hear our neighbors very easily.
> 
> Thanks! I'm excited for my stay in May


Unfortunately we don’t yet seem to know much about where the tub studios are located.  I have seen that there are 41 studios with walk in showers and 37 with tubs.  This is close to the 36 lockoff and 42 dedicated studio split, but we have seen a shower in a lockoff in the model room.  (Room 2123). I would also suspect that many of the first floor studios remained with tubs since it seems less work was done reconfiguring those rooms.
As always with requests and room options you have to decide what is most important to you, because it might not be possible to meet all of the criteria for your trip.  The tub vs shower is guaranteed since they are separate bookable categories, but we just don’t know what that leaves left for location options.  Over time we’ll learn more as people post about their rooms here.
You should have a great trip and a fun time planning it.  Congratulations on getting to stay at Copper Creek.


----------



## Linda67

Thanks so much @GrandCalifornian 
I'm going to request this room. Be great if I can get it


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Forcino said:


> Does anyone know which of the studios are walk-in shower and which are tubs? Are all lock-offs tubs? Or are all separate studios tubs? I want to request specific rooms like the ones suggested here, but I have booked a walk in shower so I need to make sure that I am requesting studios with a walk in shower.
> 
> I also want to try to get s non-lockoff studio b/c of possible noise issues (similar to another poster recently). I was at Kidani last week in a lock-off and we could hear our neighbors very easily.
> 
> Thanks! I'm excited for my stay in May



What would help with that is if someone is willing to keep the list and anyone staying in a room report if it has a tub or a shower.  There's been relatively few reports of rooms showing up.


----------



## kungaloosh22

I'm still trying to figure out whether alternate studios have tub or tub/shower. I think it's tub/shower, but not sure. And to see a picture of one! (Just out of curiosity.)


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out whether alternate studios have tub or tub/shower. I think it's tub/shower, but not sure. And to see a picture of one! (Just out of curiosity.)



I read somewhere it has a tub!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

kungaloosh22 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out whether alternate studios have tub or tub/shower. I think it's tub/shower, but not sure. And to see a picture of one! (Just out of curiosity.)


I have also read on threads that they have tubs.  I second your picture request because I sure would like to see what they look like inside.



mrsap said:


> I read somewhere it has a tub!


A few threads have mentioned that alternate studios have tubs are only available with a tub studio reservation.  Here's one, and here's another.  I haven't found a direct source for this, but I think it is a safe assumption for now.  Pics will be great though...


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> I have also read on threads that they have tubs.  I second your picture request because I sure would like to see what they look like inside.
> 
> 
> A few threads have mentioned that alternate studios have tubs are only available with a tub studio reservation.  Here's one, and here's another.  I haven't found a direct source for this, but I think it is a safe assumption for now.  Pics will be great though...



This whole room category could also be an urban legend... like Big Foot!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Roxyfire

Another rumor I saw elsewhere on these boards was that the mattress on the regular beds are memory foam. Can anyone confirm/deny? It's not a huge deal but I'm used to one now so it would be great if that was true.


----------



## kungaloosh22

mrsap said:


> This whole room category could also be an urban legend... like Big Foot!!!!!! LOL





That's right. Pictures or it didn't happen!

Seriously, though, they have converted what were once Junior Suites to studios, and those rooms are definitely larger than the standard rooms. Sooner or later a picture will emerge!


----------



## kungaloosh22

Roxyfire said:


> Another rumor I saw elsewhere on these boards was that the mattress on the regular beds are memory foam. Can anyone confirm/deny? It's not a huge deal but I'm used to one now so it would be great if that was true.



Oooh, I haven't heard that. I would love it! Hope it's true!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kungaloosh22 said:


> That's right. Pictures or it didn't happen!
> 
> Seriously, though, they have converted what was once Junior Suites to studios, and those rooms are definitely larger than the standard rooms. Sooner or later a picture will emerge!



And DVC actually filed plans for the Alternate studios with the declaration.   They exist - just don't know if they let anyone stay in them!  lol


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> That's right. Pictures or it didn't happen!
> 
> Seriously, though, they have converted what was once Junior Suites to studios, and those rooms are definitely larger than the standard rooms. Sooner or later a picture will emerge!



You're SO right!! And even if there are pictures- how do we know they're real?!!!!! The mystery continues!!!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Our 2nd room, a 2BR is 6th floor, near middle/end.  So we have that closed in balcony, 3 different ones, in the roof line.  I prefer the 5th floor balcony.

We moved from a 1 BR to a dedicated 2BR, and I was surprised the refrigerator and washer/dryer were in different locations. More counter space in this unit. 

Random observations: I LOVE the hand held and rain shower in both the master bath AND the 2nd BR showers.  However the shower doors awkwardly open out into an area with little space near the toilet.  The dresser in the 2nd BR is that one with the odd doors (I swear I open every drawer looking for items, daily). Meanwhile, there is a LARGE dresser in the living room under the TV.  My husband pointe dout that switching them up would be quite beneficial, to gain much more storage in the 2nd BR, that could be sleeping up to 4 people.  

I PERSONALLY think that the end of the hall has better views, basically of either pool, and both are lovely, both give you a view of the water pageant. Odd numbered my favorite, with the geyser and obstructed view of the fireworks.  (upper floors, we had 5th floor, last room next to the grand villa. So I think that I got my favorite view on the first try, 1 BR).  End of hall is quiet, too, except for the geyser on the odd numbered side.

Will post views when I get home, they are on my cell phone and I have no idea how to post them from there.


----------



## mrsap

PatMcDuck said:


> Our 2nd room, a 2BR is 6th floor, near middle/end.  So we have that closed in balcony, 3 different ones, in the roof line.  I prefer the 5th floor balcony.
> 
> We moved from a 1 BR to a dedicated 2BR, and I was surprised the refrigerator and washer/dryer were in different locations. More counter space in this unit.
> 
> Random observations: I LOVE the hand held and rain shower in both the master bath AND the 2nd BR showers.  However the shower doors awkwardly open out into an area with little space near the toilet.  The dresser in the 2nd BR is that one with the odd doors (I swear I open every drawer looking for items, daily). Meanwhile, there is a LARGE dresser in the living room under the TV.  My husband pointe dout that switching them up would be quite beneficial, to gain much more storage in the 2nd BR, that could be sleeping up to 4 people.
> 
> I PERSONALLY think that the end of the hall has better views, basically of either pool, and both are lovely, both give you a view of the water pageant. Odd numbered my favorite, with the geyser and obstructed view of the fireworks.  (upper floors, we had 5th floor, last room next to the grand villa. So I think that I got my favorite view on the first try, 1 BR).  End of hall is quiet, too, except for the geyser on the odd numbered side.
> 
> Will post views when I get home, they are on my cell phone and I have no idea how to post them from there.



The room sounds beautiful!!!!! Can't wait to see your pictures!!! Enjoy the rest of your trip!!


----------



## RRB

We'll be at the resort tomorrow morning in case anyone wants me to check on something or take pics of something. Breakfast at Geyser Point then walk the Cabins


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> We'll be at the resort tomorrow morning in case anyone wants me to check on something or take pics of something. Breakfast at Geyser Point then walk the Cabins



Awesome!!! I hope you have a lovely morning!!! Any pictures you'd like to take and share would be great!


----------



## Linda67

Hey everyone
Just to update, I called Member Services and requested 5105 as my 1 bedroom preferred choice
I pinged Touring Plans a quick message as they still have this room listed as 5106 but I haven't heard back yet 
Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## kungaloosh22

Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone
> Just to update, I called Member Services and requested 5105 as my 1 bedroom preferred choice
> I pinged Touring Plans a quick message as they still have this room listed as 5106 but I haven't heard back yet
> Thanks for everyone's help



Let us know if you get it!


----------



## mrsap

Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone
> Just to update, I called Member Services and requested 5105 as my 1 bedroom preferred choice
> I pinged Touring Plans a quick message as they still have this room listed as 5106 but I haven't heard back yet
> Thanks for everyone's help



We’ll have our fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone
> Just to update, I called Member Services and requested 5105 as my 1 bedroom preferred choice
> I pinged Touring Plans a quick message as they still have this room listed as 5106 but I haven't heard back yet
> Thanks for everyone's help



Here's my story on requesting just a single room number - and it was at WL.  It wasn't available as someone else was already in it and as was explained to me by the front desk if there is no more information that indicates why I wanted it then the room assignor just plops you in somewhere.  We were assigned the exact opposite of what I was looking for which was the end of the south wing (now CCV GV).  Our room - 1st floor tucked back in the corner where the wing jogs out.  

So I'd ask MS to do a descriptive request such as "bear face room such as 5105" or something lke that.  Or "high floor main courtyard view like 5105" if you want to face the main pool.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

We just returned from a trip where we bought our first ever DVC with Copper Creek as our home resort. So excited to stay there, hopefully next December.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

hogwartsdropout said:


> We just returned from a trip where we bought our first ever DVC with Copper Creek as our home resort. So excited to stay there, hopefully next December.


Congratulations!  Copper Creek had the same effect on us.  We just love WL and can't wait to be able to stay there in the main building every year.  It sold DVC for us too.   Did you get to stay at WL this time or were you visiting from elsewhere?  Now the countdown to 11 months from your next trip begins, and before long you'll be making that first DVC reservation.  Fortunately hanging out on this thread is a great way to learn more and help pass the time.  Congratulations and welcome home.


----------



## mrsap

hogwartsdropout said:


> We just returned from a trip where we bought our first ever DVC with Copper Creek as our home resort. So excited to stay there, hopefully next December.



and Congrats!!!!! So happy for you! Isn’t it beautiful?! It’s so relaxing and beautiful. You’ll be very happy there!! Would it be ok if I put you on Page 1 in the Owners Lineup?

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## RRB

Hi Everyone, we spent some time at the Copper Creek Resort yesterday morning and wanted to share our thoughts. Last time we were here, the construction wasn’t finished and only the Geyser Peak B&G was open. Overall, the Wilderness Lodge Resort including CC and BR is beautiful. The lobby is just how it always was, grand, sweeping and magnificent. I didn’t look at any of the DVC rooms in the main building so this account primarily covers the grounds and the Cabin areas. The tours of the Cabins are in the afternoon so we didn’t see the inside of those either. 

After arriving, we went straight to the Geyser Peak B&G for breakfast. As reported earlier, the breakfast menu has been cut back and is now minimal. We had scrambled eggs/sausage/hash browns and it was fine, nothing special. I am hoping that their lunch and dinner are still like they were because they were awesome (someone please post a current review with pics). The weather was beautiful which made our brief visit to the Grill really nice. The morning time at the Grill is really quiet and peaceful






After breakfast, we walked over to the new pool which was pretty cool but much smaller than the main pool (which is fine). Then we walked the length sidewalk that takes you to the Cabins toward the Wilderness Campground area (I call this the east side). The landscaping around sidewalk and Cabins is really nice and in years to come will look even better. 

I was impressed with the level of detail put into everything such as the sidewalk lighting, the signs for each cabin and the walkway complete with critter tracks. There is a BBQ station about half way down the sidewalk with a single gas grill which is a nice addition for guests staying in the cabins. 

The cabins are fairly close together but in time the landscaping will fill in and provide a decent amount of privacy. If there was double the space between the cabins, the furthest cabins would be twice as far away as they are now. The picture below shows a very wide gap between 2 east side cabins, the rest are closer together.
The walk from the main building to the furthest east cabin (8026) isn’t too bad unless you have a physical impairment or if it’s raining. The resort rents bicycles so you could do that to get around. I asked and DVC does not offer any transportation from the cabins to the main building. There is a parking lot for the cabins which is much closer than the main building. The farther you get to the east, the more private and reclusive are the Cabins. We walked all the way to 8026 then walked all the way back over to the west group of cabins (8001 – 8012) This group of cabins is much closer to the main building  and is situated fairly close to a maintenance parking area serving the Lodge. For some reason, the walkway for this group of cabins is much wider than the east group. The farthest west cabin (8001) has a nice view of the Contemporary Resort, Monorail and I was told that the firework were very visible there. There is a small island in front of these 12 cabins and the boats that go to and from the MK go right in front those cabins. This group of cabins has a really nice BBQ area with covered tables and a double gas grill. 

OK so here is my quick summary of the Cabin locations (just my thoughts and opinions) -

8001 – 8012 (west side, closest to the Contemporary Resort)
Good – closer to the main building, nicer BBQ station, has a better view of fireworks and Contemporary Resort, close to the boat dock to MK and Contemporary
Not So Good – not as private, near parking and maintenance areas, longer walk to CC pool and Geyser Point B&G

8013 – 8026 (east side, closest to the Wilderness Campgrounds)
Good – very private and very quiet location especially cabins 8017 – 8026. Close to the CC pool, close to Geyser Point B&G
Not so Good – longer walk to main building. Even longer walk to the boat dock

I am interested in your thoughts and opinions and please keep posting pictures and reviews of the main building rooms. I'll be in a cabin in February and will do a complete review of that stay.


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Hi Everyone, we spent some time at the Copper Creek Resort yesterday morning and wanted to share our thoughts. Last time we were here, the construction wasn’t finished and only the Geyser Peak B&G was open. Overall, the Wilderness Lodge Resort including CC and BR is beautiful. The lobby is just how it always was, grand, sweeping and magnificent. I didn’t look at any of the DVC rooms in the main building so this account primarily covers the grounds and the Cabin areas. The tours of the Cabins are in the afternoon so we didn’t see the inside of those either.
> 
> After arriving, we went straight to the Geyser Peak B&G for breakfast. As reported earlier, the breakfast menu has been cut back and is now minimal. We had scrambled eggs/sausage/hash browns and it was fine, nothing special. I am hoping that their lunch and dinner are still like they were because they were awesome (someone please post a current review with pics). The weather was beautiful which made our brief visit to the Grill really nice. The morning time at the Grill is really quiet and peaceful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After breakfast, we walked over to the new pool which was pretty cool but much smaller than the main pool (which is fine). Then we walked the length sidewalk that takes you to the Cabins toward the Wilderness Campground area (I call this the east side). The landscaping around sidewalk and Cabins is really nice and in years to come will look even better.
> View attachment 278839
> I was impressed with the level of detail put into everything such as the sidewalk lighting, the signs for each cabin and the walkway complete with critter tracks. There is a BBQ station about half way down the sidewalk with a single gas grill which is a nice addition for guests staying in the cabins.
> View attachment 278843
> The cabins are fairly close together but in time the landscaping will fill in and provide a decent amount of privacy. If there was double the space between the cabins, the furthest cabins would be twice as far away as they are now. The picture below shows a very wide gap between 2 east side cabins, the rest are closer together.View attachment 278845
> The walk from the main building to the furthest east cabin (8026) isn’t too bad unless you have a physical impairment or if it’s raining. The resort rents bicycles so you could do that to get around. I asked and DVC does not offer any transportation from the cabins to the main building. There is a parking lot for the cabins which is much closer than the main building. The farther you get to the east, the more private and reclusive are the Cabins. We walked all the way to 8026 then walked all the way back over to the west group of cabins (8001 – 8012) This group of cabins is much closer to the main building  and is situated fairly close to a maintenance parking area serving the Lodge. For some reason, the walkway for this group of cabins is much wider than the east group. The farthest west cabin (8001) has a nice view of the Contemporary Resort, Monorail and I was told that the firework were very visible there. There is a small island in front of these 12 cabins and the boats that go to and from the MK go right in front those cabins. This group of cabins has a really nice BBQ area with covered tables and a double gas grill.
> 
> OK so here is my quick summary of the Cabin locations (just my thoughts and opinions) -
> 
> 8001 – 8012 (west side, closest to the Contemporary Resort)
> Good – closer to the main building, nicer BBQ station, has a better view of fireworks and Contemporary Resort, close to the boat dock to MK and Contemporary
> Not So Good – not as private, near parking and maintenance areas, longer walk to CC pool and Geyser Point B&G
> 
> 8013 – 8026 (east side, closest to the Wilderness Campgrounds)
> Good – very private and very quiet location especially cabins 8017 – 8026. Close to the CC pool, close to Geyser Point B&G
> Not so Good – longer walk to main building. Even longer walk to the boat dock
> 
> I am interested in your thoughts and opinions and please keep posting pictures and reviews of the main building rooms. I'll be in a cabin in February and will do a complete review of that stay.



Thank you so much for sharing the great pics/video and the very helpful information! We appreciate it!!! I cannot wait to spend a lazy afternoon at Geyser Pt! SO beautiful!!!!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

skip


----------



## PatMcDuck

Starting with photos of the Dedicated 2BR unit, this is room 6126.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Let's stay with room 6126. Dedicated 2BR unit, this room has the closed in, 3 separate balconies (boo).


----------



## PatMcDuck

Moving ON to my favorite room!!!  Room 5133, a 1BR.  This is the last room before a Grand Villa that is on the end. 3 doors lead to one large balcony. Because it is on the end, you can see over the roof across to see the MK fireworks. And the Geyser is right there (it is loud! loved it!) Could see the Electrical Pageant in both rooms, looking to the side. WELL worth the walk down the hall, at least for us!

LEFT:

 


STRAIGHT:

 



RIGHT, SORRY no geyser but nice photo:

 


GEYSER:

 


NIGHT:

 




FIREWORKS:


----------



## mrsap

PatMcDuck said:


> Moving ON to my favorite room!!!  Room 5133, a 1BR.  This is the last room before a Grand Villa that is on the end. 3 doors lead to one large balcony. Because it is on the end, you can see over the roof across to see the MK fireworks. And the Geyser is right there (it is loud! loved it!) Could see the Electrical Pageant in both rooms, looking to the side. WELL worth the walk down the hall, at least for us!
> 
> LEFT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> STRAIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> RIGHT, SORRY no geyser but nice photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> GEYSER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> NIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> FIREWORKS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Your pictures are absolutely gorgeous!!!! Thank you SO much for sharing!!! I hope you're having a wonderful time!!!!! Is it ok if I use a couple for Page 1?


----------



## kungaloosh22

RRB said:


> I am interested in your thoughts and opinions and please keep posting pictures and reviews of the main building rooms. I'll be in a cabin in February and will do a complete review of that stay.



Thanks for your report and pictures! I look forward to your cabin report as well. Did you decide whether to request east or west? I know you originally thought east, but some pictures made you think again about the west cabins. Did your visit change your opinion either way?


----------



## kungaloosh22

PatMcDuck said:


> Moving ON to my favorite room!!!  Room 5133, a 1BR.  This is the last room before a Grand Villa that is on the end. 3 doors lead to one large balcony. Because it is on the end, you can see over the roof across to see the MK fireworks. And the Geyser is right there (it is loud! loved it!) Could see the Electrical Pageant in both rooms, looking to the side. WELL worth the walk down the hall, at least for us!



Those pictures are wonderful! I agree, totally worth the walk down the hall. Our favorite WL room view was at the end of the south wing, directly overlooking the lake on the 4th floor, in a room that's now part of a Grand Villa. I'm not sure how Geyser Point has affected that particular view, but I generally agree with you... the further toward the end of the wing, the better.

ETA: I also love the look of the 2nd bedroom in the dedicated 2-bedroom.


----------



## RRB

kungaloosh22 said:


> Thanks for your report and pictures! I look forward to your cabin report as well. Did you decide whether to request east or west? I know you originally thought east, but some pictures made you think again about the west cabins. Did your visit change your opinion either way?


I think we'll try the east end and request cabins 8020 - 8026. The solitude is amazing down there and the view is of the entire Bay Lake (not the small island). One of the guests we spoke too said that a baby deer was walking around her cabin that morning. pretty cool.


----------



## RRB

PatMcDuck said:


> Moving ON to my favorite room!!!  Room 5133, a 1BR.  This is the last room before a Grand Villa that is on the end. 3 doors lead to one large balcony. Because it is on the end, you can see over the roof across to see the MK fireworks. And the Geyser is right there (it is loud! loved it!) Could see the Electrical Pageant in both rooms, looking to the side. WELL worth the walk down the hall, at least for us!
> 
> LEFT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> STRAIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> RIGHT, SORRY no geyser but nice photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> GEYSER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> NIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> FIREWORKS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


not seeing the pics!!!!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Oh geez will fix later. Photo bucket confuses me


----------



## RRB

PatMcDuck said:


> Oh geez will fix later. Photo bucket confuses me


Me too. I quit using them. I post pictures directly from my computer now


----------



## hlhlaw07

Hello everyone! I have been a longtime lurker on the boards (since 2008) and this thread has brought me out the woodwork. We will be staying at CCV in a 2BR in May on rented points. We were booked to stay in September but a terrible lady named Irma wreaked havoc on our plans and the night before we were supposed to get on the plane in the morning we switched everything to Disneyland instead of getting on plane with a 1 & 3 year old to a state that the majority of people were evacuating. Luckily my 3 year old didn’t know that Disneyland just isn’t as good as Disneyworld, but I did. So now I’m getting my Disneyworld/CCV stay, and I couldn’t be more excited!  This time, we won’t be telling the 3 year old until we are on the way to the airport. 

I’m hoping while there to take a tour of DVC to get the husband on board with buying so we can be official owners at CCV. My plan may also involve wining and dining him with a bunch of signature restaurants and convincing that the time to get in is before star wars land is done. He is a huge Star Wars fan so I think that should work. Wish me luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PatMcDuck said:


> Oh geez will fix later. Photo bucket confuses me



Photobucket does not allow sharing on web forums anymore unless you sign up for the $500 service.

If you want the photos to display here you'll need to sign up with a different service or else upload them directly.  The button that is next to the Post Reply - Upload file - will allow you to do that.


----------



## mrsap

hlhlaw07 said:


> Hello everyone! I have been a longtime lurker on the boards (since 2008) and this thread has brought me out the woodwork. We will be staying at CCV in a 2BR in May on rented points. We were booked to stay in September but a terrible lady named Irma wreaked havoc on our plans and the night before we were supposed to get on the plane in the morning we switched everything to Disneyland instead of getting on plane with a 1 & 3 year old to a state that the majority of people were evacuating. Luckily my 3 year old didn’t know that Disneyland just isn’t as good as Disneyworld, but I did. So now I’m getting my Disneyworld/CCV stay, and I couldn’t be more excited!  This time, we won’t be telling the 3 year old until we are on the way to the airport.
> 
> I’m hoping while there to take a tour of DVC to get the husband on board with buying so we can be official owners at CCV. My plan may also involve wining and dining him with a bunch of signature restaurants and convincing that the time to get in is before star wars land is done. He is a huge Star Wars fan so I think that should work. Wish me luck!



 That's great you're staying in a 2 BR at CCV! It truly is such a beautiful property and the new rooms are amazing! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, hope you'll be an owner by the time you come back! Looking forward to hearing all about your trip! I'll get you up on Page 1!


----------



## kungaloosh22

RRB said:


> I think we'll try the east end and request cabins 8020 - 8026. The solitude is amazing down there and the view is of the entire Bay Lake (not the small island). One of the guests we spoke too said that a baby deer was walking around her cabin that morning. pretty cool.



That's what I'm hoping for, too. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

GrandCalifornian said:


> Congratulations!  Copper Creek had the same effect on us.  We just love WL and can't wait to be able to stay there in the main building every year.  It sold DVC for us too.   Did you get to stay at WL this time or were you visiting from elsewhere?  Now the countdown to 11 months from your next trip begins, and before long you'll be making that first DVC reservation.  Fortunately hanging out on this thread is a great way to learn more and help pass the time.  Congratulations and welcome home.



Thank you so much! We did not stay at WL this trip, but we have always loved the resort and stayed there for our honeymoon a couple of years ago. It feels like home to us and we were sitting on the rocking chairs in the lobby when we were approached by a very sweet CM who spoke to us about DVC. We were always interested in DVC at WL but never really knew how it worked. 


mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!!!! So happy for you! Isn’t it beautiful?! It’s so relaxing and beautiful. You’ll be very happy there!! Would it be ok if I put you on Page 1 in the Owners Lineup?
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**



Yes of course! Thanks! It certainly is beautiful!


----------



## DenLo

RRB said:


> . . . .
> The walk from the main building to the furthest east cabin (8026) isn’t too bad unless you have a physical impairment or if it’s raining. The resort rents bicycles so you could do that to get around. *I asked and DVC does not offer any transportation from the cabins to the main building.* There is a parking lot for the cabins which is much closer than the main building. The farther you get to the east, the more private and reclusive are the Cabins. We walked all the way to 8026 then walked all the way back over to the west group of cabins (8001 – 8012) . . . . .
> 
> OK so here is my quick summary of the Cabin locations (just my thoughts and opinions) -
> 
> 8001 – 8012 (west side, closest to the Contemporary Resort)
> Good – closer to the main building, nicer BBQ station, has a better view of fireworks and Contemporary Resort, close to the boat dock to MK and Contemporary
> Not So Good – not as private, near parking and maintenance areas, longer walk to CC pool and Geyser Point B&G
> 
> 8013 – 8026 (east side, closest to the Wilderness Campgrounds)
> Good – very private and very quiet location especially cabins 8017 – 8026. Close to the CC pool, close to Geyser Point B&G
> Not so Good – longer walk to main building. Even longer walk to the boat dock



Thanks for the comprehensive review.

Will bell services bring you to the room with your luggage on arrival?  I know they said they were getting vehicles to move the luggage to the cabins, if they are golf cart type vehicles couldn't they drop you off on arrival only?


----------



## PatMcDuck

My photos are in the process of being restored, I got the 2nd BR ones done, need to keep resizing on iPhoto, but I will have all done soon.  Glad to walk away from Photobucket.  $60 a year, NO.  

Photos done and permission to use anywhere is fine.  

PS I RAN into the Dedicated 2BR first, yelling I need photos before any junk is dropped into the room!  LOL.


----------



## RRB

DenLo said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive review.
> 
> Will bell services bring you to the room with your luggage on arrival?  I know they said they were getting vehicles to move the luggage to the cabins, if they are golf cart type vehicles couldn't they drop you off on arrival only?


I didn't ask about that specifically but I am sure that bell services will bring the bags to the cabins. If the cabin is ready when you arrive, you could leave the bags in the car then park at the "Cabin Lot" and take your bags to the cabin yourself. The cabin lot was pretty close on the east side. The trek from the front desk to cabin 8026 would be a long way for a bellman


----------



## IndianaRRT

So I just found this thread and am reaaaaallly late to this party!  DH and I are CCV owners as of June 2017.  We have a Dec UY.  Our first stay at our home resort will be Jan 19-23, 2018 in a studio.  

We fell in love with the WL/FW area after a visit to FW for dinner at Trails' End and taking in Wishes on the beach in 2015.  We were DVC-dreaming after that and purchased during our trip this spring.  With 3 trips planned between Jan 2018-Mar 2019, we'll be 'home' quite a bit!


----------



## mrsap

IndianaRRT said:


> So I just found this thread and am reaaaaallly late to this party!  DH and I are CCV owners as of June 2017.  We have a Dec UY.  Our first stay at our home resort will be Jan 19-23, 2018 in a studio.
> 
> We fell in love with the WL/FW area after a visit to FW for dinner at Trails' End and taking in Wishes on the beach in 2015.  We were DVC-dreaming after that and purchased during our trip this spring.  With 3 trips planned between Jan 2018-Mar 2019, we'll be 'home' quite a bit!



 And Congrats!!! Happy you could find us!!!! Here you can talk all you want about our favorite place to be, CCV! I'll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Can't wait to hear all about your upcoming trip!!!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## PatMcDuck

One SMALL issue during our trip to Copper Creek last week.... BUGS.  They were all over in the evening.  Cast members all said they were MALE mosquitoes, that do not bite.  These critters did not appear to bite, but were just swarming all over the place.  Geyser Point was intolerable in the evening.  Every surface covered.  It was bizarre.  The whole wall behind the drink station? Covered, the tables, every surface.  We were going to eat there, and just could not. People were arriving and leaving quickly. Place was deserted at 8:30 pm on.  We got our food to go, the food service staff kept apologizing and were holding cloths over their mouths and said the bugs were going in their ears and mouths, noses.  I did not take a photo, I just was sad about it. There were several manager types milling around. CM said, they will blast it overnight to get rid of them.  Even the tables by the water were uninhabitable, there was a breeze so I thought maybe there it would be ok.  Sadly, the next evening they were still there, perhaps a bit less.  I went out on our balcony, and they got into our room, so ugh.  (This was Thursday and Friday night last week.)  We wondered how bad it was in the cabins.  PS NO  bug spray in the rooms.

We did not get bitten by these bugs, but we DID get bit up over at Fort Wilderness, waiting for the bus.  Apparently by "no-see-ums"?  My friend over at Pop also had many of those bites, it seemed unusual to us, frequent WDW visitors.

We had a FANTASTIC Time at Copper Creek, I hope to get back in the future, the bug invasion was a small thing compared to all the great things at WL. We saw lots of fat large toads and frogs, probably feasting on those mosquitoes.  One large one was clinging to the cabinet under the drink station, I did take his photo!  Walking back from the bus one night, a woman screamed bloody murder, a large toad jumped on her chest, lol.  She said, "I am a city girl, what is this??"  She was laughing after being startled.

We own at BCV, I honestly like BR and CC more these days.  All that construction has made for a beautiful resort!


----------



## mrsap

PatMcDuck said:


> One SMALL issue during our trip to Copper Creek last week.... BUGS.  They were all over in the evening.  Cast members all said they were MALE mosquitoes, that do not bite.  These critters did not appear to bite, but were just swarming all over the place.  Geyser Point was intolerable in the evening.  Every surface covered.  It was bizarre.  The whole wall behind the drink station? Covered, the tables, every surface.  We were going to eat there, and just could not. People were arriving and leaving quickly. Place was deserted at 8:30 pm on.  We got our food to go, the food service staff kept apologizing and were holding cloths over their mouths and said the bugs were going in their ears and mouths, noses.  I did not take a photo, I just was sad about it. There were several manager types milling around. CM said, they will blast it overnight to get rid of them.  Even the tables by the water were inhabitable, there was a breeze so I thought maybe there it would be ok.  Sadly, the next evening they were still there, perhaps a bit less.  I went out on our balcony, and they got into our room, so ugh.  (This was Thursday and Friday night last week.)  We wondered how bad it was in the cabins.  PS NO  bug spray in the rooms.
> 
> We did not get bitten by these bugs, but we DID get bit up over at Fort Wilderness, waiting for the bus.  Apparently by "no-see-ums"?  My friend over at Pop also had many of those bites, it seemed unusual to us, frequent WDW visitors.
> 
> We had a FANTASTIC Time at Copper Creek, I hope to get back in the future, the bug invasion was a small thing compared to all the great things at WL. We saw lots of fat large toads and frogs, probably feasting on those mosquitoes.  One large one was clinging to the cabinet under the drink station, I did take his photo!  Walking back from the bus one night, a woman screamed bloody murder, a large toad jumped on her chest, lol.  She said, "I am a city girl, what is this??"  She was laughing after being startled.
> 
> We own at BCV, I honestly like BR and CC more these days.  All that construction has made for a beautiful resort!



So sorry to hear about the bugs!!! I'm happy they didn't ruin your trip, but of course, it's definitely gross and a pain! Hopefully the management will be able to do something about them!! Happy you had a great time other than the bugs!!


----------



## hlhlaw07

PatMcDuck said:


> One SMALL issue during our trip to Copper Creek last week.... BUGS.  They were all over in the evening.  Cast members all said they were MALE mosquitoes, that do not bite.  These critters did not appear to bite, but were just swarming all over the place.  Geyser Point was intolerable in the evening.  Every surface covered.  It was bizarre.  The whole wall behind the drink station? Covered, the tables, every surface.  We were going to eat there, and just could not. People were arriving and leaving quickly. Place was deserted at 8:30 pm on.  We got our food to go, the food service staff kept apologizing and were holding cloths over their mouths and said the bugs were going in their ears and mouths, noses.  I did not take a photo, I just was sad about it. There were several manager types milling around. CM said, they will blast it overnight to get rid of them.  Even the tables by the water were inhabitable, there was a breeze so I thought maybe there it would be ok.  Sadly, the next evening they were still there, perhaps a bit less.  I went out on our balcony, and they got into our room, so ugh.  (This was Thursday and Friday night last week.)  We wondered how bad it was in the cabins.  PS NO  bug spray in the rooms.
> 
> We did not get bitten by these bugs, but we DID get bit up over at Fort Wilderness, waiting for the bus.  Apparently by "no-see-ums"?  My friend over at Pop also had many of those bites, it seemed unusual to us, frequent WDW visitors.
> 
> We had a FANTASTIC Time at Copper Creek, I hope to get back in the future, the bug invasion was a small thing compared to all the great things at WL. We saw lots of fat large toads and frogs, probably feasting on those mosquitoes.  One large one was clinging to the cabinet under the drink station, I did take his photo!  Walking back from the bus one night, a woman screamed bloody murder, a large toad jumped on her chest, lol.  She said, "I am a city girl, what is this??"  She was laughing after being startled.
> 
> We own at BCV, I honestly like BR and CC more these days.  All that construction has made for a beautiful resort!


That is so strange. I have always noticed a lack of mosquitos around WDW and always attributed it to some kind of Disney Magic. Hopefully they get the “magic” back up and running, because nobody really wants that much “wilderness” with their stay at the Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## CruiseBoundnKY

Proud new Copper Creek owners!!!  Just purchased on vacation over fall break.  It was our first stay at WL, but not our first visit there.  We have had many meals at Whispering Canyon and just LOVE this resort.  It just feels like...home. 

Can't wait to book our first welcome home, but we are doing Alaska next year on the Wonder, so it will probably be next November/December.  

I've been a member of Disboards for years, but I really would love for you guys to point me in the right direction.  Where is the best place to learn everything I need to know about owning DVC?  

And where can you find resort specific merchandise?  I'm dying to get my hands on a shirt or something, but what was in the gift shop looked like slim pickens.  Is did score a few Copper Creek trading pins on the cruise.  YAY!!

Thanks in advance!!!
Karen


----------



## shairpdrh

CruiseBoundnKY said:


> Proud new Copper Creek owners!!!  Just purchased on vacation over fall break.  It was our first stay at WL, but not our first visit there.  We have had many meals at Whispering Canyon and just LOVE this resort.  It just feels like...home.
> 
> Can't wait to book our first welcome home, but we are doing Alaska next year on the Wonder, so it will probably be next November/December.
> 
> I've been a member of Disboards for years, but I really would love for you guys to point me in the right direction.  Where is the best place to learn everything I need to know about owning DVC?
> 
> And where can you find resort specific merchandise?  I'm dying to get my hands on a shirt or something, but what was in the gift shop looked like slim pickens.  Is did score a few Copper Creek trading pins on the cruise.  YAY!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Karen



 And congrats on your purchase! This is a fun board and a great place to learn a bit more about CCV from a very supportive group. I have enjoyed reading all of the DIS DVC boards to get acquainted with DVC but you may already have done that. If not, I recommend the member services (https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-member-services.89/)
and Mousecelllaneous (https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-mousecellaneous.119/) boards in particular. 

We were also a bit disappointed in the resort specific merchandise. No real suggestions there. Hoping they add more soon.


----------



## Roxyfire

CruiseBoundnKY said:


> And where can you find resort specific merchandise? I'm dying to get my hands on a shirt or something, but what was in the gift shop looked like slim pickens. Is did score a few Copper Creek trading pins on the cruise. YAY!!



Someone else answered your DVC question, but I want to tell you to check out the Shop Parks app. You can search for resort items, and perhaps grab something when you see it in stock. Plus with DVC you'll get a merchandise discount!


----------



## mrsap

CruiseBoundnKY said:


> Proud new Copper Creek owners!!!  Just purchased on vacation over fall break.  It was our first stay at WL, but not our first visit there.  We have had many meals at Whispering Canyon and just LOVE this resort.  It just feels like...home.
> 
> Can't wait to book our first welcome home, but we are doing Alaska next year on the Wonder, so it will probably be next November/December.
> 
> I've been a member of Disboards for years, but I really would love for you guys to point me in the right direction.  Where is the best place to learn everything I need to know about owning DVC?
> 
> And where can you find resort specific merchandise?  I'm dying to get my hands on a shirt or something, but what was in the gift shop looked like slim pickens.  Is did score a few Copper Creek trading pins on the cruise.  YAY!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Karen



and Congrats to you!! You definitely started off at the right place! I’m sure the folks here can answer a lot of your resort/DVC questions, but you can also check out the ‘DVC Member Services’ forum where you can post any general questions you may have there, or browse the existing questions, as @shairpdrh already mentioned! 
As far as merchandise, unfortunately there’s not a lot to go around yet. I think it might still be too new! I have also been checking the Disney Store and Shop Disney, but nothing yet.
I’d also be happy to add you to Page 1! I just need your purchase month and Use Year month! 
Good luck to you, happy to have you as a neighbor!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## PatMcDuck

The bugs were definitely not normal, we go to WDW 2X a year, over the last 20+ years, and have even stayed at WL 5-6X before, and never saw anything like it. Must have been the result of a freakish combination of weather events, I guess.  No way it is like that normally, of course.


Just googled the "male mosquitoes" and I think the bugs were actually Midges. Because they were attracted to light, definitely, which male mosquitoes would not be.  They are just a nuisance, do not bite.


----------



## CruiseBoundnKY

mrsap said:


> and Congrats to you!! You definitely started off at the right place! I’m sure the folks here can answer a lot of your resort/DVC questions, but you can also check out the ‘DVC Member Services’ forum where you can post any general questions you may have there, or browse the existing questions, as @shairpdrh already mentioned!
> As far as merchandise, unfortunately there’s not a lot to go around yet. I think it might still be too new! I have also been checking the Disney Store and Shop Disney, but nothing yet.
> I’d also be happy to add you to Page 1! I just need your purchase month and Use Year month!
> Good luck to you, happy to have you as a neighbor!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**



Thank you guys so much for the welcome!  I don't know if the words "Welcome Home" will ever get old.  

I'd love to be added to page one.  We are a June use year and purchased this month.


----------



## Roxyfire

PatMcDuck said:


> The bugs were definitely not normal, we go to WDW 2X a year, over the last 20+ years, and have even stayed at WL 5-6X before, and never saw anything like it. Must have been the result of a freakish combination of weather events, I guess.  No way it is like that normally, of course.
> 
> 
> Just googled the "male mosquitoes" and I think the bugs were actually Midges. Because they were attracted to light, definitely, which male mosquitoes would not be.  They are just a nuisance, do not bite.



I have a feeling this was the same ones that were all over the place at Bay Lake Tower at the beginning of the month. I wonder if the hurricane and then all the extra rain afterward caused a population to boom. I have to remind myself that disney cannot totally control nature as much as they want to. The bugs are mostly harmless and will fly away once you start to brush them off. They just look unsightly but that's nature sometimes.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Sorry forgot to add for the Owners section on the front page our purchase month was Oct 2017 and Use Year is June.


----------



## mrsap

hogwartsdropout said:


> Sorry forgot to add for the Owners section on the front page our purchase month was Oct 2017 and Use Year is June.



You're up there! Congrats again!


----------



## RRB

Weird about the bugs. On Sunday morning, we didn't see anything there. I wonder if it is a breeding time issue similar to the "love bugs"


----------



## OffToDWD

We are CCV owners as well!!  Super excited!  We bought in May 2017 and have a Dec UY.  Our first stay there (at Wilderness Lodge in general!) will be over the New Years in a 1 bedroom.  Hoping to catch some great fireworks!


----------



## mrsap

OffToDWD said:


> We are CCV owners as well!!  Super excited!  We bought in May 2017 and have a Dec UY.  Our first stay there (at Wilderness Lodge in general!) will be over the New Years in a 1 bedroom.  Hoping to catch some great fireworks!



 And Congrats!! You’ll find lots of great information here from some very helpful people! Sounds like you picked a great time for your 1st trip! I hope you have a blast! Please be sure to let us know all about it when you come back! I already went ahead and added you to The Owners Lineup on Page 1! 

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## RRB

OffToDWD said:


> We are CCV owners as well!!  Super excited!  We bought in May 2017 and have a Dec UY.  Our first stay there (at Wilderness Lodge in general!) will be over the New Years in a 1 bedroom.  Hoping to catch some great fireworks!


Nice! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

OffToDWD said:


> We are CCV owners as well!!  Super excited!  We bought in May 2017 and have a Dec UY.  Our first stay there (at Wilderness Lodge in general!) will be over the New Years in a 1 bedroom.  Hoping to catch some great fireworks!


What a great time for a first visit.  You get Christmas decorations at the lodge and the great fireworks at MK and EPCOT!  We’ll be there too, well at BLT and BWV.


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> What a great time for a first visit.  You get Christmas decorations at the lodge and the great fireworks at MK and EPCOT!  We’ll be there too, well at BLT and BWV.


we should all get together!


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> we should all get together!





OffToDWD said:


> We are CCV owners as well!!  Super excited!  We bought in May 2017 and have a Dec UY.  Our first stay there (at Wilderness Lodge in general!) will be over the New Years in a 1 bedroom.  Hoping to catch some great fireworks!



Kona Cafe for breakfast on the 31st?

OffToDWD, RRB and I have ADRs at Kona around 9 on the 31st.  Can you get there for a meet?  We can try to adjust the time.

Bobbi


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> Kona Cafe for breakfast on the 31st?
> 
> OffToDWD, RRB and I have ADRs at Kona around 9 on the 31st.  Can you get there for a meet?  We can try to adjust the time.
> 
> Bobbi


Bobbi - will we need to adjust the number of guests or just show up?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

@Fokus17 has posted pics of the inside of an alternate studio on the WL FAQ thread.  They do exist!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...rmation-thread.3372315/page-379#post-58388299


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> @Fokus17 has posted pics of the inside of an alternate studio on the WL FAQ thread.  They do exist!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...rmation-thread.3372315/page-379#post-58388299



Oh wow, it is different!!! I like it!!!!

 ... it’s Alive!! It’s Alive!!!!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

GrandCalifornian said:


> @Fokus17 has posted pics of the inside of an alternate studio on the WL FAQ thread.  They do exist!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...rmation-thread.3372315/page-379#post-58388299



 I think that looks great!


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> Bobbi - will we need to adjust the number of guests or just show up?


Let’s see if they want to come, OK? You and I overlap.  I will send them a conversation.


----------



## kungaloosh22

GrandCalifornian said:


> @Fokus17 has posted pics of the inside of an alternate studio on the WL FAQ thread.  They do exist!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...rmation-thread.3372315/page-379#post-58388299



Oh yes! Sign me up. Okay, I know they aren't a bookable category, and lots of people want this, so the odds aren't good.  

The other great thing that these pictures don't really show is the superb location overlooking the waterfall. We stayed in one when it was a junior suite, and loved the balcony view of the waterfall, pool, and lake.


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> and Congrats to you!! You definitely started off at the right place! I’m sure the folks here can answer a lot of your resort/DVC questions, but you can also check out the ‘DVC Member Services’ forum where you can post any general questions you may have there, or browse the existing questions, as @shairpdrh already mentioned!
> As far as merchandise, unfortunately there’s not a lot to go around yet. I think it might still be too new! I have also been checking the Disney Store and Shop Disney, but nothing yet.
> I’d also be happy to add you to Page 1! I just need your purchase month and Use Year month!
> Good luck to you, happy to have you as a neighbor!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


Are you going to update the monthly activities sheet on page 1 each month? that would be great if you can do that. Also, there was a post that listed the number of DVC rooms in the Resort. That would be good information to have on the 1st page too.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

PatMcDuck said:


> Moving ON to my favorite room!!!  Room 5133, a 1BR.  This is the last room before a Grand Villa that is on the end. 3 doors lead to one large balcony. Because it is on the end, you can see over the roof across to see the MK fireworks. And the Geyser is right there (it is loud! loved it!) Could see the Electrical Pageant in both rooms, looking to the side. WELL worth the walk down the hall, at least for us!
> 
> LEFT:
> 
> View attachment 279085
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT:
> 
> View attachment 279084
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT, SORRY no geyser but nice photo:
> 
> View attachment 279083
> 
> 
> GEYSER:
> 
> View attachment 279082
> 
> 
> NIGHT:
> 
> View attachment 279081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIREWORKS:
> 
> View attachment 279080



Gorgeous photos and thank you for the review!!  We have a 1-bedroom booked for mid-December and I was eyeing this room to request on Touring Plans.   I'm just curious - you said the geyser is loud.  Can you recall how often during the day it goes off?  We won't be in the room much, but will definitely be going to bed by 10 pm or so.  Does the geyser still go off at night?  Is there another section of the resort you would recommend that would be quieter?  It doesn't look like there are a lot of 1-bedrooms so I don't really know what my request options are.


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Are you going to update the monthly activities sheet on page 1 each month? that would be great if you can do that. Also, there was a post that listed the number of DVC rooms in the Resort. That would be good information to have on the 1st page too.



Hi! Yes I started that with the intent to update monthly!!

I will do a search for that and get it up when I can!

Thank you!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Gorgeous photos and thank you for the review!!  We have a 1-bedroom booked for mid-December and I was eyeing this room to request on Touring Plans.   I'm just curious - you said the geyser is loud.  Can you recall how often during the day it goes off?  We won't be in the room much, but will definitely be going to bed by 10 pm or so.  Does the geyser still go off at night?  Is there another section of the resort you would recommend that would be quieter?  It doesn't look like there are a lot of 1-bedrooms so I don't really know what my request options are.


The Geyser erupts every hour on the hour from 7AM till 10PM. It doesn’t last long, but is neat to see. 

As for room requests, there are a lot of 1 bedroom options when you consider the lockoff rooms. These are identical to the dedicated 1 bedroom units but they have connecting doors to the studio unit next door. Things to consider are distance from the lobby, distance from the elevator, and how high a floor you might want.  We like higher floors for better views, but it is worth noting that the highest floor in any part of the resort (6th or 7th) has enclosed balcony railings that are more secluded but require standing up to see out.  
Happy planning and enjoy your trip!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GrandCalifornian said:


> The Geyser erupts every hour on the hour from 7AM till 10PM. It doesn’t last long, but is neat to see.
> 
> As for room requests, there are a lot of 1 bedroom options when you consider the lockoff rooms. These are identical to the dedicated 1 bedroom units but they have connecting doors to the studio unit next door. Things to consider are distance from the lobby, distance from the elevator, and how high a floor you might want.  We like higher floors for better views, but it is worth noting that the highest floor in any part of the resort (6th or 7th) has enclosed balcony railings that are more secluded but require standing up to see out.
> Happy planning and enjoy your trip!



Thank you SO much!  I didn't realize the lockoffs could be a possibility.  I will take a look at the location of those as well.  I was really hoping for something on the 4th or 5th floor not facing the main pool - I was thinking that might be the quietest?   Thanks again!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Yes, to all the comments above. We went from the 1 BR on the main pool side (odd numbered room) on the 5th floor, to a 2 BR (dedicated) on the 6th floor, opposite side.  It was quieter on the even numbered side, but up on the 5th floor, the only noise we noticed was that geyser, no pool noise was heard that far up.  That 2BR was on the 6th floor, and had those funky balconies in the roof line.  What was nice on 5th floor, open balcony and all connected. The 6th floor was 3 separate balconies.

We were near the end of the hall both times, and we used the stairs at the end of the hall, to run for drinks at Geyser Point, which was easy going DOWN 5-6 flights, but somewhat hilarious returning up those stairs. (PS I am 59 and not an athlete).  

The kitchens were different in the 1BR and 2BR that we had, the 1BR had the refrigerator outside the kitchen, near the room entrance door. I thought it was a little weird but really, who cares?  We used the washer dryer often, the dryer takes a loud big slam to be effective.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PatMcDuck said:


> the dryer takes a loud big slam to be effective.


  ??? Not certain what you mean by this?


----------



## kungaloosh22

PatMcDuck said:


> The kitchens were different in the 1BR and 2BR that we had, the 1BR had the refrigerator outside the kitchen, near the room entrance door. I thought it was a little weird but really, who cares?  We used the washer dryer often, the dryer takes a loud big slam to be effective.



Interesting. Every floor map I've seen shows the fridge in the same place for 1-bedroom and both types of 2-bedrooms. I wonder if one of your rooms had a nonstandard layout for some reason? Or perhaps the 2-bedroom dedicated floor maps I've seen are wrong.


----------



## RRB

I forgot to post this short video of the new pool


----------



## PatMcDuck

Sorry to be vague about the dryer doors!  I had to slam the door several times, loudly, to get it to be closed securely enough to turn on.  I actually thought it was broken at first.  I felt bad making that much noise, with some family sleeping.  First tried to just close it, then small slam, then medium (door opened 6"), finally worked with a slam from door being wide open.  This held true in both rooms, both dryers.  

Seemed a little odd to me, as they seem to be brand new, which they are, 6 months old max.  Worked well, and I just love having the W/D in the room!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Refrigerator placement: in the 1BR, it was to the right, just as you entered the villa. In that dedicated 2BR, it was here. In the actual kitchen. 

Looking at floor plans, it was the 1BR that was the oddball room, with the refrigerator in a weird spot, not the 2BR.


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> I forgot to post this short video of the new pool



Would it be ok if I link your video on Page 1?


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Would it be ok if I link your video on Page 1?


Absolutely


----------



## PatMcDuck

I have room view pictures on a prior page that you can link to page 1 as well.  6126 and 5133.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here's some room view pics from the rooms on the 2nd floor currently being used by DVC as demo units and sales offices.  They should help give an idea of what the view is like from that area though.
> 
> This one is room 2123:
> View attachment 275726
> 
> And this one is 2120 (across the hall, overlooking the Boulder Ridge Cove Coutryard):
> View attachment 275728



Can you please tell me what type of room these were from? I know they’re demo units but just Incase they become available I can specify. (Studio, 1br, 2br) Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

PatMcDuck said:


> I have room view pictures on a prior page that you can link to page 1 as well.  6126 and 5133.



Posted! Thank you!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Can you please tell me what type of room these were from? I know they’re demo units but just Incase they become available I can specify. (Studio, 1br, 2br) Thank you!



2120 is a two bedroom, and 2123 is the studio portion of a two bedroom lockoff. They are shown to proportion on the room number map, so we should be able to tell the room type from the room numbers.


----------



## RRB

Has anyone been to the CC resort in the last week or 2? I am curious about the "bug issue" reported earlier.

Thanks


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Are you going to update the monthly activities sheet on page 1 each month? that would be great if you can do that. Also, there was a post that listed the number of DVC rooms in the Resort. That would be good information to have on the 1st page too.



I’m having trouble finding the DVC room totals list. The only one I found has a dedicated website logo on it and I don’t feel it’s appro to post here. Might anyone have a list?


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> I’m having trouble finding the DVC room totals list. The only one I found has a dedicated website logo on it and I don’t feel it’s appro to post here. Might anyone have a list?


page 17 of this thread, post #329


----------



## mrsap

LOL thank you. Sorry It’s now down to 20 days till we go back to Disney! My head isn’t in the right place! LOL

@GrandCalifornian would it be ok if I post the room totals you posted on Page 1


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> LOL thank you. Sorry It’s now down to 20 days till we go back to Disney! My head isn’t in the right place! LOL
> 
> @GrandCalifornian would it be ok if I post the room totals you posted on Page 1


Nice. Staying at CC?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> LOL thank you. Sorry It’s now down to 20 days till we go back to Disney! My head isn’t in the right place! LOL
> 
> @GrandCalifornian would it be ok if I post the room totals you posted on Page 1



Absolutely, post any of my stuff anywhere, anytime, no problem.    With less than 20 days to go I am jealous.  Have a great trip!


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Nice. Staying at CC?



Hey! No, GF. Our first DVC/CC trip isn’t until July! We tried so hard to get for this trip, but when we bought we were already about 3 months out and there just wasn’t anything available.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Absolutely, post any of my stuff anywhere, anytime, no problem.    With less than 20 days to go I am jealous.  Have a great trip!



Thank you very much!


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Hey! No, GF. Our first DVC/CC trip isn’t until July! We tried so hard to get for this trip, but when we bought we were already about 3 months out and there just wasn’t anything available.


You'll have a great time at the GF.


----------



## beckykarstetter

We have been at BRV since 10/24.  Bought CCV on 10/26.   Our use year is June.  I’m so excited to finally be DVC owners.  We’ve been talking about this since 2008.


----------



## beckykarstetter

RRB said:


> Has anyone been to the CC resort in the last week or 2? I am curious about the "bug issue" reported earlier.
> 
> Thanks


We’ve been here since 10/24, and I was just remarking to my husband that it was really amazing that there were so few bugs.  We’ve eaten at Geyser Point twice, and have seen nothing like the bug issue reported earlier.


----------



## kungaloosh22

beckykarstetter said:


> We have been at BRV since 10/24.  Bought CCV on 10/26.   Our use year is June.  I’m so excited to finally be DVC owners.  We’ve been talking about this since 2008.



Congratulations!  

It took us years to finally purchase our first DVC contract, too. Oh well, better late than never!


----------



## RRB

beckykarstetter said:


> We’ve been here since 10/24, and I was just remarking to my husband that it was really amazing that there were so few bugs.  We’ve eaten at Geyser Point twice, and have seen nothing like the bug issue reported earlier.


Must have been a unique event, nice to hear it's not an ongoing problem. How was BP? lunch or dinner? How was the menu?


----------



## mrsap

beckykarstetter said:


> We have been at BRV since 10/24.  Bought CCV on 10/26.   Our use year is June.  I’m so excited to finally be DVC owners.  We’ve been talking about this since 2008.



and Congrats!!! Happy you found us! I'll be sure to get you on the Owners Lineup on Page 1! We have a great group of people here! Looking forward to chatting and planning future CCV trips together!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## mrsap

For anyone considering a New CCV Purchase, new incentives were just released yesterday that might inspire you to become a DVC member!

*New Buyer *
*
Copper Creek
*
_150 points:  Buyer receives $1,000 Developer Credit *OR* $500 credit plus $500 Disney Gift Card

175 points:  $2,500 Developer Credit *OR* $2,000 credit plus $500 Disney Gift Card

250 points:  $4,250 Developer Credit *OR* $3,750 credit plus $500 Disney Gift Card

300 points:  $5,250 Developer Credit *OR* $4,750 credit plus $500 Disney Gift Card

Good luck and Happy buying!

Information courtesy of dvcnews_


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> For anyone considering a New CCV Purchase, new incentives were just released yesterday that might inspire you to become a DVC member!
> 
> *New Buyer *
> *
> Copper Creek
> *
> _150 points:  Buyer receives $1,000 Developer Credit *OR* $500 credit plus $500 Disney Gift Card
> 
> 175 points:  $2,500 Developer Credit *OR* $2,000 credit plus $500 Disney Gift Card
> 
> 250 points:  $4,250 Developer Credit *OR* $3,750 credit plus $500 Disney Gift Card
> 
> 300 points:  $5,250 Developer Credit *OR* $4,750 credit plus $500 Disney Gift Card
> 
> Good luck and Happy buying!
> 
> Information courtesy of dvcnews_


Are these the credits as before? I don't remember the $500 GC offer.


----------



## shairpdrh

beckykarstetter said:


> We have been at BRV since 10/24.  Bought CCV on 10/26.   Our use year is June.  I’m so excited to finally be DVC owners.  We’ve been talking about this since 2008.



 to the group and congrats on your purchase! Excited to hear about your plans for future DVC trips!


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Are these the credits as before? I don't remember the $500 GC offer.



This is a new offer as of yesterday


----------



## Dean Marino

I must ask.... what is a "Developer Credit"?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> I must ask.... what is a "Developer Credit"?



It's just a reduction on the total price.


----------



## BamaBelle19

We just signed our paperwork today for CCV.  First-time DVC members and we are super excited.  We had no idea we'd end up buying this trip...assumed we were at least a year away from buying.  Super excited to get to know our fellow owners.  We love the lodge.


----------



## kungaloosh22

BamaBelle19 said:


> We just signed our paperwork today for CCV.  First-time DVC members and we are super excited.  We had no idea we'd end up buying this trip...assumed we were at least a year away from buying.  Super excited to get to know our fellow owners.  We love the lodge.



Congrats @BamaBelle19!  Welcome to DVC, Copper Creek, and disboards!


----------



## RRB

BamaBelle19 said:


> We just signed our paperwork today for CCV.  First-time DVC members and we are super excited.  We had no idea we'd end up buying this trip...assumed we were at least a year away from buying.  Super excited to get to know our fellow owners.  We love the lodge.


Yes, congrats on your purchase. When are you looking to stay?


----------



## Henwen88

New CCV owners here too!!!! We attended the grand opening entertainment/tours back in July, but weren't quite ready to pull the trigger then.  Bought Guaranteed week 50 for a studio (118 pts).  Dec use year; so got 16 and will get 17 pts soon!  One curious thing to note that I hadn't heard before - if you buy a fixed week for a studio, you are deeded a guarantee for a dedicated shower studio only.  Our guide said we could obviously request a tub if needed, but deed def says shower.  Learn something new every day


----------



## kungaloosh22

Henwen88 said:


> New CCV owners here too!!!! We attended the grand opening entertainment/tours back in July, but weren't quite ready to pull the trigger then.  Bought Guaranteed week 50 for a studio (118 pts).  Dec use year; so got 16 and will get 17 pts soon!  One curious thing to note that I hadn't heard before - if you buy a fixed week for a studio, you are deeded a guarantee for a dedicated shower studio only.  Our guide said we could obviously request a tub if needed, but deed def says shower.  Learn something new every day



Congrats!  That holiday guaranteed week studio may well be gold! No better place for the holidays than Wilderness Lodge.

Here's a guaranteed week tip from someone who recently learned the hard way: If you don't want to use your guaranteed week for the coming year, make sure to call and cancel the auto reservation _before_ the 1 year prior point, when the auto-reservation happens. I got lazy this year for our guaranteed week (week 43 at the Poly), thinking I'd just cancel it online without having to call (because I hate to call), but found that they take the extra points in a separate transaction. So if I cancel/reschedule that 2018 reservation now, I'm still out the points upcharge. I should have known that, and maybe you already know it, but I thought I'd share my mistake in case it helps someone else. I'll spend a few minutes to make the phone call from now on!  

I'll admit that it is very nice to get a "welcome home" email and guaranteed booking 1 year out, especially during the busiest DVC season.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kungaloosh22 said:


> Congrats!  That holiday guaranteed week studio may well be gold! No better place for the holidays than Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> Here's a guaranteed week tip from someone who learned the hard way: If you don't want to use your guaranteed week for the coming year, make sure to call and cancel the auto reservation _before_ the 1 year prior point, when the auto-reservation happens. I got lazy this year for our guaranteed week (week 43 at the Poly), thinking I'd just cancel it online without having to call (because I hate to call), but found that they take the extra points in a separate transaction. So if I cancel/reschedule that 2018 reservation now, I'm still out the 10% upcharge. I should have know that, and maybe you already know it, but I thought I'd share my mistake in case it helps anyone else. I'll make the darn call from now on!



Did you pull out your paperwork and read thru the fixed week rules?  I am not an expert in guaranteed weeks but have read thru the info on them when it first came out.  All documents indicated that _every_ point would be returned if you cancelled and the normal cancellation rules appeared to apply - ie, if you cancel 31 days or more from check in then all points would be returned.  If I were you I would contact MS and ask for a supervisor or send an email to MS guest services.


----------



## kungaloosh22

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you pull out your paperwork and read thru the fixed week rules?  I am not an expert in guaranteed weeks but have read thru the info on them when it first came out.  All documents indicated that _every_ point would be returned if you cancelled and the normal cancellation rules appeared to apply - ie, if you cancel 31 days or more from check in then all points would be returned.  If I were you I would contact MS and ask for a supervisor or send an email to MS guest services.



Thanks Kat, good to know! Good advice, as always. I actually haven't decided when I want to go next fall/winter, and might keep that week as it includes the Wine and Dine marathon in 2018. I'm loving the reports I've seen of this year's race. I'll figure it out soon (decide when I want to go, check booking trends if I decide to go that week), and will report back what happens if I do cancel.


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> New CCV owners here too!!!! We attended the grand opening entertainment/tours back in July, but weren't quite ready to pull the trigger then.  Bought Guaranteed week 50 for a studio (118 pts).  Dec use year; so got 16 and will get 17 pts soon!  One curious thing to note that I hadn't heard before - if you buy a fixed week for a studio, you are deeded a guarantee for a dedicated shower studio only.  Our guide said we could obviously request a tub if needed, but deed def says shower.  Learn something new every day



 and Congrats!!! Happy you found us! This group is awesome!! Extremely helpful and so nice! I’m sure you’ll fit in great!
We were able to get 2016 points too, which was great! We had no idea that was even possible! When is your first trip planned?!
I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have any CCV owners looked at what the dues are projected to be for next year?  I'm curious how it compares to BRV.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have any CCV owners looked at what the dues are projected to be for next year?  I'm curious how it compares to BRV.



I’m still waiting to hear if our dues will go down! I read we should know by the end of November, so I’m hopeful!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> I’m still waiting to hear if our dues will go down! I read we should know by the end of November, so I’m hopeful!!



They've been released for virtually all the resorts - I just haven't seen CCV posted yet.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They've been released for virtually all the resorts - I just haven't seen CCV posted yet.



Supposedly they are trying to get our dues reduced.... here’s the article I posted here on September 15th. Hope it’s still going through!

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...taxes-less-than-estimated-for-wdw-dvc-resorts


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> Supposedly they are trying to get our dues reduced.... here’s the article I posted here on September 15th. Hope it’s still going through!
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...taxes-less-than-estimated-for-wdw-dvc-resorts



I believe that covered all Ad Valorem taxes at WDW so would affect all properties.  CCV is they only one that nobody has posted info on.  It's not listed on your DVC account?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ah - just saw the CCV dues posted elsewhere $7.2625/pt so a small decrease.  And there may be more reflected no the actual dues bill if there is a rebate for actual 2017 Ad Valorem which I think there should be.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!

Final Tax Bills are now out! Looks like CCV owners should see a credit towards next years dues!!

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...s-issued-for-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## VTDisney

We have an upcoming trip and I booked a lock-off two bedroom with walk in shower for the studios.  Does anyone have any room numbers of the studios with walk in showers?  Just trying to see where our room may be.  

Thanks


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ah - just saw the CCV dues posted elsewhere $7.2625/pt so a small decrease.  And there may be more reflected no the actual dues bill if there is a rebate for actual 2017 Ad Valorem which I think there should be.



There should still be a refund for the overpaid 2017 taxes in the actual bills.  DH figures it will be around $100 for the 65 points we own.  Now we purchased before July 2017 so we will be entitled to a full refund.  But if you purchased after July 17, 2017 you only will receive a prorated credit as DVD gets the credit for January through July 16, 2017.


----------



## Henwen88

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!! Happy you found us! This group is awesome!! Extremely helpful and so nice! I’m sure you’ll fit in great!
> We were able to get 2016 points too, which was great! We had no idea that was even possible! When is your first trip planned?!
> I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**



Thanks!!! Don't think we will be making a Copper Creek trip until New Year's/early January of next year, but can't wait! Debating on an longer trip in a 1 bedroom vs split 1-2 studio and 1-2 cabin days. Worth the point splurge? The hot tub/screened patio looked fantastic.


----------



## badbrad25

Here now in 8023... if any one has any questions fire away.. couple things I’ve noticed 
1) it’s a bit of a walk, but not too bad..
2) the entry light at the front door attract more than a few winged insects.. makes opening the front door interesting..
3) pretty decent view of the fireworks from here
4) these cabins are gorgeous!


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> Thanks!!! Don't think we will be making a Copper Creek trip until New Year's/early January of next year, but can't wait! Debating on an longer trip in a 1 bedroom vs split 1-2 studio and 1-2 cabin days. Worth the point splurge? The hot tub/screened patio looked fantastic.



Humm... I personally would rather a longer trip than a bigger room. We're mostly in the parks, so the extra room wouldn't be a necessity. Unless you plan on hanging at the resort, then I'd definitely go the other way! Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## mrsap

badbrad25 said:


> Here now in 8023... if any one has any questions fire away.. couple things I’ve noticed
> 1) it’s a bit of a walk, but not too bad..
> 2) the entry light at the front door attract more than a few winged insects.. makes opening the front door interesting..
> 3) pretty decent view of the fireworks from here
> 4) these cabins are gorgeous!



Hope you're having a great time!! Would you please share a picture of the fireworks from your room so I can post it to Page 1?! That would be great!! Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## mrsap

Guys, I'm now ONE WEEK away from Disney!!! I can't believe it's almost here!! I'm getting extremely excited!! I'm going to try to get to CCV to take the "Owners tour" of the rooms! I can't wait to see everything completed at the resort!!! I'll try to get some pictures to share!


----------



## badbrad25

mrsap said:


> Hope you're having a great time!! Would you please share a picture of the fireworks from your room so I can post it to Page 1?! That would be great!! Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay!


Sure, here is one.. taken with an iPhone 7, no zoom, sitting on the picnic table inside the screened in porch. I really like these cabins. Love the layout. Could easily live permanently in a place like this.


----------



## mrsap

That's lovely! What a great view!!! Thanks for sharing! I added it to page 1!


----------



## RRB

badbrad25 said:


> Here now in 8023... if any one has any questions fire away.. couple things I’ve noticed
> 1) it’s a bit of a walk, but not too bad..
> 2) the entry light at the front door attract more than a few winged insects.. makes opening the front door interesting..
> 3) pretty decent view of the fireworks from here
> 4) these cabins are gorgeous!


Thanks in advance. Questions...... 8023 is the 4th from the end, correct? How is the privacy from the adjacent cabins? Do you like being almost at the end of the line (pros and cons)? How's the weather right now? Are you sitting in the screened patio at night? If the weather is nice, can you "open up" the cabin? I bet that location is quiet? How did you check in? Leave the bags in the car then drive to the Cabin lot or bellman all the way from the lobby? I am interested in the fireworks view too. Did you eat at Geyser Peak for lunch or dinner? If so, please review that.


----------



## badbrad25

RRB said:


> Thanks in advance. Questions...... 8023 is the 4th from the end, correct? How is the privacy from the adjacent cabins? Do you like being almost at the end of the line (pros and cons)? How's the weather right now? Are you sitting in the screened patio at night? If the weather is nice, can you "open up" the cabin? I bet that location is quiet? How did you check in? Leave the bags in the car then drive to the Cabin lot or bellman all the way from the lobby? I am interested in the fireworks view too. Did you eat at Geyser Peak for lunch or dinner? If so, please review that.


Yes on 8023
Privacy is good, the screened in patios are somewhat close together at the corners off that makes sense.
Pro, it’s very quiet here. Con, it’s a bit of a walk
Yes on sitting in the patio at night. Yes on “open up the cabin” when the weather is nice.
Check in..sooo we got here at night (rental car) and went straight to the cabin parking area, which you have to access via magic band. We couldn’t get in the gate. Had to call security and tell them our cabin number& show my magic band & they let us it. No issues getting into the cabin at all. 
The fireworks view is pretty good. Park music is available through the outside speakers as well.
Planning on dinner at Geyser Peak before heading to MVMCP, will review that


----------



## RRB

badbrad25 said:


> Yes on 8023
> Privacy is good, the screened in patios are somewhat close together at the corners off that makes sense.
> Pro, it’s very quiet here. Con, it’s a bit of a walk
> Yes on sitting in the patio at night. Yes on “open up the cabin” when the weather is nice.
> Check in..sooo we got here at night (rental car) and went straight to the cabin parking area, which you have to access via magic band. We couldn’t get in the gate. Had to call security and tell them our cabin number& show my magic band & they let us it. No issues getting into the cabin at all.
> The fireworks view is pretty good. Park music is available through the outside speakers as well.
> Planning on dinner at Geyser Peak before heading to MVMCP, will review that


I can't wait for Feb 11!!!!!


----------



## PoohBuddy

Just got off the phone with DVC.  We are officially Copper Creek members!  We are so excited and can't wait to take our first trip!  Hopefully in July!  We have a June UY.  Can't wait to surprise our kids at Christmas!


----------



## melk

badbrad25 said:


> Here now in 8023... if any one has any questions fire away.. couple things I’ve noticed
> 1) it’s a bit of a walk, but not too bad..
> 2) the entry light at the front door attract more than a few winged insects.. makes opening the front door interesting..
> 3) pretty decent view of the fireworks from here
> 4) these cabins are gorgeous!



Glad you're enjoying the cabin! Did you do online check-in? Did you make any requests? Does the EWP stop right in front of the cabins...if so, is it annoying, haha?


----------



## mrsap

badbrad25 said:


> Yes on 8023
> Privacy is good, the screened in patios are somewhat close together at the corners off that makes sense.
> Pro, it’s very quiet here. Con, it’s a bit of a walk
> Yes on sitting in the patio at night. Yes on “open up the cabin” when the weather is nice.
> Check in..sooo we got here at night (rental car) and went straight to the cabin parking area, which you have to access via magic band. We couldn’t get in the gate. Had to call security and tell them our cabin number& show my magic band & they let us it. No issues getting into the cabin at all.
> The fireworks view is pretty good. Park music is available through the outside speakers as well.
> Planning on dinner at Geyser Peak before heading to MVMCP, will review that



Can you see fireworks from Geyser point? I keep hearing conflicting responses.


----------



## DenLo

badbrad25 said:


> Here now in 8023... if any one has any questions fire away.. couple things I’ve noticed
> 1) it’s a bit of a walk, but not too bad..
> 2) the entry light at the front door attract more than a few winged insects.. makes opening the front door interesting..
> 3) pretty decent view of the fireworks from here
> 4) these cabins are gorgeous!



Have you tried the hot tub yet?  Was it hot or luke warm?  How many in your party?  Is it worth the points?  We are considering booking a couple of nights for our 40th wedding anniversary in 2020.  It will be just the two of us and a big splurge.  Photos are always appreciated especially of the view and surrounding area of the cabin.



PoohBuddy said:


> Just got off the phone with DVC.  We are officially Copper Creek members!  We are so excited and can't wait to take our first trip!  Hopefully in July!  We have a June UY.  Can't wait to surprise our kids at Christmas!



Welcome Home CCV Neighbor!  We will be at CCV on Friday for a short weekend.  And then back in March.  I cannot wait to see it and explore it more.  I hope they will give us an official tour of some of the rooms.  I would LOVE to see an alternate studio.  Congratulations and see you here on the CCV lovers thread.


----------



## badbrad25

melk said:


> Glad you're enjoying the cabin! Did you do online check-in? Did you make any requests? Does the EWP stop right in front of the cabins...if so, is it annoying, haha?


We did online check in but didn’t make any requests.. EWP cruises by.. not annoying at all


----------



## badbrad25

mrsap said:


> Can you see fireworks from Geyser point? I keep hearing conflicting responses.


Yeah.. unsure of how well you’d be able to see the fire works from there, the trees and the Contemporary I think would block a lot of the view.


----------



## badbrad25

DenLo said:


> Have you tried the hot tub yet?  Was it hot or luke warm?  How many in your party?  Is it worth the points?  We are considering booking a couple of nights for our 40th wedding anniversary in 2020.  It will be just the two of us and a big splurge.  Photos are always appreciated especially of the view and surrounding area of the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home CCV Neighbor!  We will be at CCV on Friday for a short weekend.  And then back in March.  I cannot wait to see it and explore it more.  I hope they will give us an official tour of some of the rooms.  I would LOVE to see an alternate studio.  Congratulations and see you here on the CCV lovers thread.




Hot tub is more of a warm tub... says 104 degrees and a 15min limit..blah blah
I’d say it’s totally worth the points, splurge away! I’ll take some more pictures and post them of the views.


----------



## mrsap

PoohBuddy said:


> Just got off the phone with DVC.  We are officially Copper Creek members!  We are so excited and can't wait to take our first trip!  Hopefully in July!  We have a June UY.  Can't wait to surprise our kids at Christmas!



 And Congrats!!! So happy you’re our new neighbor!! The kids will be so excited!  My two fought over the DVC bag we got in the mail!!! LOL You’ll find great information and conversation here! Happy for you! I’ll add you to page 1!

**WELCOME HOME!!**


----------



## shairpdrh

PoohBuddy said:


> Just got off the phone with DVC.  We are officially Copper Creek members!  We are so excited and can't wait to take our first trip!  Hopefully in July!  We have a June UY.  Can't wait to surprise our kids at Christmas!



Congrats and welcome! I hope the kids are excited when you tell them! I’ll be excited to hear how your July visit goes as we eagerly await our trip in Sept!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Can you see fireworks from Geyser point? I keep hearing conflicting responses.


You've always been able to see the fireworks from the beach (which is what Geyser Point used to be). Now, you can't see all the lower explosions, but certainly the higher ones are plainly visible. Plus, GP pipes in music from the fireworks which would be totally unnecessary if you couldn't see anything. In fact, I've seen parts of the fireworks from numerous places around WL. Again, you can't see everything due to CR, trees, and sheer distance from MK; however, you can see a fair amount.


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> You've always been able to see the fireworks from the beach (which is what Geyser Point used to be). Now, you can't see all the lower explosions, but certainly the higher ones are plainly visible. Plus, GP pipes in music from the fireworks which would be totally unnecessary if you couldn't see anything. In fact, I've seen parts of the fireworks from numerous places around WL. Again, you can't see everything due to CR, trees, and sheer distance from MK; however, you can see a fair amount.



Great to know thank you!!!!!


----------



## HookdonWDW

Hi! Just stopping by to add my info and catch up on all of the posts!

Purchased last March DEC UY

1st Stay 12/8-15

Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## bobbiwoz

badbrad25 said:


> Sure, here is one.. taken with an iPhone 7, no zoom, sitting on the picnic table inside the screened in porch. I really like these cabins. Love the layout. Could easily live permanently in a place like this.



Wonderful that you like them so much!


----------



## badbrad25

RRB said:


> Thanks in advance. Questions...... 8023 is the 4th from the end, correct? How is the privacy from the adjacent cabins? Do you like being almost at the end of the line (pros and cons)? How's the weather right now? Are you sitting in the screened patio at night? If the weather is nice, can you "open up" the cabin? I bet that location is quiet? How did you check in? Leave the bags in the car then drive to the Cabin lot or bellman all the way from the lobby? I am interested in the fireworks view too. Did you eat at Geyser Peak for lunch or dinner? If so, please review that.



 So Geyser Peak... really enjoyed the food and the atmosphere there (not the flying insects). Wife and I split the crispy chicken sandwich w/chips and I had a Space Dust IPA. My parents split the chicken salad. All of us really enjoyed the food. We split dinner b/c we had lunch a little late at D-Luxe Burger in Disney Springs. The atmosphere at GP is awesome, very cool outdoor spot. Now, the bugs... OH MY... the flying insects were out of control.. not sure why (I know it is Florida) but zoinks! Didn’t really bug us (haha) while we ate, but saw several people get up and leave. The wind was blowing pretty good coming off of the lake, so that added an element to it as well. We rode the boats over to the MK for MVMCP and the wind and the bugs were worse at the dock! It’s Florida, we dealt with it and it was fine, didn’t let that ruin our vacation! 9 nights at AKV, 3 on the Disney Dream and 2 at Copper Creek to end it! WL/BR/CC are wonderful, a beautiful resort.. might have to add on here


----------



## mrsap

HookdonWDW said:


> Hi! Just stopping by to add my info and catch up on all of the posts!
> 
> Purchased last March DEC UY
> 
> 1st Stay 12/8-15
> 
> Can't wait to check it out!



and Congrats neighbor! Happy you found us! You'll find lots of great conversation and help on this board! I'm adding you to Page 1 as we speak!! 

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## RRB

badbrad25 said:


> So Geyser Peak... really enjoyed the food and the atmosphere there (not the flying insects). Wife and I split the crispy chicken sandwich w/chips and I had a Space Dust IPA. My parents split the chicken salad. All of us really enjoyed the food. We split dinner b/c we had lunch a little late at D-Luxe Burger in Disney Springs. The atmosphere at GP is awesome, very cool outdoor spot. Now, the bugs... OH MY... the flying insects were out of control.. not sure why (I know it is Florida) but zoinks! Didn’t really bug us (haha) while we ate, but saw several people get up and leave. The wind was blowing pretty good coming off of the lake, so that added an element to it as well. We rode the boats over to the MK for MVMCP and the wind and the bugs were worse at the dock! It’s Florida, we dealt with it and it was fine, didn’t let that ruin our vacation! 9 nights at AKV, 3 on the Disney Dream and 2 at Copper Creek to end it! WL/BR/CC are wonderful, a beautiful resort.. might have to add on here


That's crazy about the bugs! What kind of bugs are they? Didn't sound like mosquitoes. A previous poster said they were there too. I wonder if they have any plans to control them? Are the bugs all over or just at the restaurant and dock? I'm glad to hear about the food, I was hoping they kept the good dinner items. If you can, post some pics of the cabin


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

Hello all! I just had the opportunity to tour the cabins and grounds at Copper Creek, and boy is it BEAUTIFUL! Hoping I can splurge on one of those cabins one day  

-Wannabe CCV Owner


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DSNYFRK4EVR said:


> Hello all! I just had the opportunity to tour the cabins and grounds at Copper Creek, and boy is it BEAUTIFUL! Hoping I can splurge on one of those cabins one day
> 
> -Wannabe CCV Owner


That's how it starts...  Next thing you know you  are looking at making a DVC purchase, and then figuring out how to make the points work for a night or two in a cabin...  It is a fun affliction to suffer from.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> That's how it starts...  Next thing you know you  are looking at making a DVC purchase, and then figuring out how to make the points work for a night or two in a cabin...  It is a fun affliction to suffer from.



LOL my DH is already regretting not getting more points!!! That will be your next problem once you become owners!!! Must keep adding points!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## badbrad25

RRB said:


> That's crazy about the bugs! What kind of bugs are they? Didn't sound like mosquitoes. A previous poster said they were there too. I wonder if they have any plans to control them? Are the bugs all over or just at the restaurant and dock? I'm glad to hear about the food, I was hoping they kept the good dinner items. If you can, post some pics of the cabin


They weren’t mosquitoes.. here’s a pic of our rental this AM when we left...


----------



## mrsap

badbrad25 said:


> They weren’t mosquitoes.. here’s a pic of our rental this AM when we left...



Eeeeewwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Obviously they’re a problem!!  Wonder if they’re doing anything to fix it.


----------



## Roxyfire

mrsap said:


> LOL my DH is already regretting not getting more points!!! That will be your next problem once you become owners!!! Must keep adding points!!!!!!!! LOL



I'm rather sad the minimum add on is 50, otherwise I'd probably pony up for some Copper Creek points before the next trip! Guess it's a good thing to save the money


----------



## storey13

Hello, I am new to the DIS boards and absolutely love the advice and pictures all of you have been providing. I did have a question about projected 7 month availability of 2 BDRM villas at Copper Creek for 3rd week in October and 3rd week of May. I currently do not own at any DVC property, and while I would love to be a Copper Creek owner some day (the pictures and Youtube videos made me fall in love with the resort), my current situation would make it tough to swallow the $176/point price for CC. I was looking at some resale contracts for SSR or OKW for around $90 to $95/point. I imagine with the opening of Star Wars Galaxy Edge in 2019 that most of the DVC properties will become even more difficult to book at 7 months. I feel like I need to buy as soon as possible before the prices go up higher and higher.


----------



## badbrad25

RRB said:


> That's crazy about the bugs! What kind of bugs are they? Didn't sound like mosquitoes. A previous poster said they were there too. I wonder if they have any plans to control them? Are the bugs all over or just at the restaurant and dock? I'm glad to hear about the food, I was hoping they kept the good dinner items. If you can, post some pics of the cabin





RRB said:


> That's crazy about the bugs! What kind of bugs are they? Didn't sound like mosquitoes. A previous poster said they were there too. I wonder if they have any plans to control them? Are the bugs all over or just at the restaurant and dock? I'm glad to hear about the food, I was hoping they kept the good dinner items. If you can, post some pics of the cabin


Pics from the patio..


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> Can you see fireworks from Geyser point? I keep hearing conflicting responses.


t

In April we could easily see the fireworks from the sidewalk lakeside next to Geyser Point.  And we could see some if we stood closer to Geyser Point.  But I cannot for the life of me remember if people could see from their seats on the lakeside of GP.  We never got to GP early enough to get seats on that side of GP before the fireworks started. Even when we got there at 7:00 PM.  But then we could see them from our BRV room so we didn't down to GP for the fireworks each evening.


----------



## DenLo

badbrad25 said:


> Pics from the patio..



Thanks for the photos.  It looks like a great place to stay.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> t
> 
> In April we could easily see the fireworks from the sidewalk lakeside next to Geyser Point.  And we could see some if we stood closer to Geyser Point.  But I cannot for the life of me remember if people could see from their seats on the lakeside of GP.  We never got to GP early enough to get seats on that side of GP before the fireworks started. Even when we got there at 7:00 PM.  But then we could see them from our BRV room so we didn't down to GP for the fireworks each evening.



Thanks for sharing that!! I’ll definitely keep that in mind when we go in July!


----------



## RRB

badbrad25 said:


> Pics from the patio..


Thanks for the pics, the view is awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## mrsap

badbrad25 said:


> Pics from the patio..


Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## badbrad25

DenLo said:


> Thanks for the photos.  It looks like a great place to stay.


It absolutely is.


----------



## badbrad25

mrsap said:


> Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome.


----------



## badbrad25

RRB said:


> Thanks for the pics, the view is awesome! I can't wait!


Great place to stay. I’d do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## storey13

Not sure if this has been posted somewhere else, but I found this video from TouringPlans showing off that unique CC studio room:


----------



## kellyarms20

Chiming in as a fellow CCV owner!  We purchased in May 2017 and our UY is May.  Haven't been able to stay there yet due to availability during our travel dates but just had our first ever DVC stay at BCV in October.  We LOVED BCV and can't wait to try out CCV.  We also have a trip booked in Feb 2018 at BWV.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

storey13 said:


> Hello, I am new to the DIS boards and absolutely love the advice and pictures all of you have been providing. I did have a question about projected 7 month availability of 2 BDRM villas at Copper Creek for 3rd week in October and 3rd week of May. I currently do not own at any DVC property, and while I would love to be a Copper Creek owner some day (the pictures and Youtube videos made me fall in love with the resort), my current situation would make it tough to swallow the $176/point price for CC. I was looking at some resale contracts for SSR or OKW for around $90 to $95/point. I imagine with the opening of Star Wars Galaxy Edge in 2019 that most of the DVC properties will become even more difficult to book at 7 months. I feel like I need to buy as soon as possible before the prices go up higher and higher.


We all faced the same question.  For us, being able to extend the booking window at Copper Creek to 11 months out was a big deal. It is where we want to stay, so since we are committing to DVC we wanted to make sure we could use it there. 

With that being said, May availability for two bedrooms looks decent. Now we are approaching six months out and there is availability.  The dedicated 2 bedrooms have more availability than the lockoffs, likely because of high demand for studios. 


Our concern is that it will get more difficult to make 7 month reservations with time, so we went with CCV.  If you don’t mind staying at SSR or OKW, and can do without the direct purchase perks and discounts, you can save a lot.


----------



## mrsap

kellyarms20 said:


> Chiming in as a fellow CCV owner!  We purchased in May 2017 and our UY is May.  Haven't been able to stay there yet due to availability during our travel dates but just had our first ever DVC stay at BCV in October.  We LOVED BCV and can't wait to try out CCV.  We also have a trip booked in Feb 2018 at BWV.



and congrats!! So happy you found us!!! There are some super friendly and helpful people on these boards! We look forward to planning our future trips together!!

We couldn't get a room at CCV after we purchased either, had to make a special trip in July to use our points! Happy you liked BCV! We might split our stay in July with either BCV or BWV (if any availability!!) 

I'll get you on Page 1! Enjoy and...

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## storey13

GrandCalifornian said:


> We all faced the same question.  For us, being able to extend the booking window at Copper Creek to 11 months out was a big deal. It is where we want to stay, so since we are committing to DVC we wanted to make sure we could use it there.
> 
> With that being said, May availability for two bedrooms looks decent. Now we are approaching six months out and there is availability.  The dedicated 2 bedrooms have more availability than the lockoffs, likely because of high demand for studios.
> View attachment 283785
> 
> Our concern is that it will get more difficult to make 7 month reservations with time, so we went with CCV.  If you don’t mind staying at SSR or OKW, and can do without the direct purchase perks and discounts, you can save a lot.



Thank you for checking that for me! Copper creek is where we really want to stay everytime, if possible. Maybe I'll just buy 100 CC points now and buy more CC points later on resale or direct.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

storey13 said:


> Hello, I am new to the DIS boards and absolutely love the advice and pictures all of you have been providing. I did have a question about projected 7 month availability of 2 BDRM villas at Copper Creek for 3rd week in October and 3rd week of May. I currently do not own at any DVC property, and while I would love to be a Copper Creek owner some day (the pictures and Youtube videos made me fall in love with the resort), my current situation would make it tough to swallow the $176/point price for CC. I was looking at some resale contracts for SSR or OKW for around $90 to $95/point. I imagine with the opening of Star Wars Galaxy Edge in 2019 that most of the DVC properties will become even more difficult to book at 7 months. I feel like I need to buy as soon as possible before the prices go up higher and higher.



October is one of the most popular DVC times for bookings and gets difficult for any 7 month bookings so it's best to own somewhere you're ok staying at for that time.  It's not impossible to change but not something to be counted on.

May is a slower DVC time and one that I've found not bad to book at non-home resorts.  There's no historical booking data for CCV yet but I would not expect it to be different than other resorts so I expect it will be possible to book it at 7 months during that time with great frequency.


----------



## DenLo

storey13 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted somewhere else, but I found this video from TouringPlans showing off that unique CC studio room:



That is a wonderful video of the alternative studio. 

I wonder if all of these special studios have the tub with shower set up.  I was surprised to see a sliding door on the tub.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DenLo said:


> That is a wonderful video of the alternative studio.
> 
> I wonder if all of these special studios have the tub with shower set up.  I was surprised to see a sliding door on the tub.


Yes, it was neat to see one of them in that much detail.

I have not seen any other tub pics, but I believe the 4th floor alternate studio that @Fokus17 stayed in (4115) was handicapped accessible, so it likely had a walk in shower instead of a tub. 

I’d sure like to get one of those rooms as part of a two bedroom lockoff...  It would feel really big.


----------



## storey13

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes, it was neat to see one of them in that much detail.
> 
> I have not seen any other tub pics, but I believe the 4th floor alternate studio that @Fokus17 stayed in (4115) was handicapped accessible, so it likely had a tub instead of a shower.
> 
> I’d sure like to get one of those rooms as part of a two bedroom lockoff...  It would feel really big.



Do the alternative studios connect with other rooms?


----------



## Capang

What do you think the chances are of snagging an extended weekend for early December of next year at the 11 month mark? I know it’s a popular time but I really, REALLY, really want to see the Christmas decorations and maybe attend MVMCP. We took our first DVC trip last month but stayed at BWV as that’s all we could snag. No complaints there though it was a beautiful resort. Heading to CCV in July but really think I want to plan for next December as well.


----------



## storey13

storey13 said:


> Do the alternative studios connect with other rooms?



Nevermind, I see that they do in the video. What are the room numbers of these studios?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

storey13 said:


> Nevermind, I see that they do in the video. What are the room numbers of these studios?


Yes, they are lockoffs that connect to the 1 bedroom next door. 
The room numbers of the studios are x115, where x is the floor from 2 to 7. x117 is the one bedroom next door.


----------



## RRB

Capang said:


> What do you think the chances are of snagging an extended weekend for early December of next year at the 11 month mark? I know it’s a popular time but I really, REALLY, really want to see the Christmas decorations and maybe attend MVMCP. We took our first DVC trip last month but stayed at BWV as that’s all we could snag. No complaints there though it was a beautiful resort. Heading to CCV in July but really think I want to plan for next December as well.


I think your chances are excellent. just call or log in as soon you are allowed.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Does anyone have pictures of the 2nd bedroom area in a dedicated two bedroom?  We are staying in one this summer and I haven't been able to find any pictures of one.  I have seen a floor plan diagram but no pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## Bradf

We just sent back our DVC paperwork yesterday, so now we're locked in at CCV (UY in June)!  New to DVC and purchasing at WL is a dream since it's our favorite resort.  Needing help in two areas:

Not much CCV merchandise is available where I've looked. Any insight into where to get more CCV stuff, especially art? 
Wondering about the laundry situation for the deluxe studio, as I overlooked that it doesn't have a W/D.  Is that typical for other DVC deluxe studios? Anyone use the laundry facilities there for CCV deluxe studios, and were you pleased?
Thanks! Glad to call CCV home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bradf said:


> We just sent back our DVC paperwork yesterday, so now we're locked in at CCV (UY in June)!  New to DVC and purchasing at WL is a dream since it's our favorite resort.  Needing help in two areas:
> 
> Not much CCV merchandise is available where I've looked. Any insight into where to get more CCV stuff, especially art?
> Wondering about the laundry situation for the deluxe studio, as I overlooked that it doesn't have a W/D.  Is that typical for other DVC deluxe studios? Anyone use the laundry facilities there for CCV deluxe studios, and were you pleased?
> Thanks! Glad to call CCV home!



No suggestions for more CCV merchandise but an FYI that no DVC studios at any of the resorts have laundry in the rooms.  Only the larger villas, 1BR's, 2BR's etc have laundry in the rooms.  In all cases though there are laundry rooms that are free for those staying in the DVC villas.  From what I've read the CCV laundry is located on the 4th floor near the elevators.


----------



## mrsap

Bradf said:


> We just sent back our DVC paperwork yesterday, so now we're locked in at CCV (UY in June)!  New to DVC and purchasing at WL is a dream since it's our favorite resort.  Needing help in two areas:
> 
> Not much CCV merchandise is available where I've looked. Any insight into where to get more CCV stuff, especially art?
> Wondering about the laundry situation for the deluxe studio, as I overlooked that it doesn't have a W/D.  Is that typical for other DVC deluxe studios? Anyone use the laundry facilities there for CCV deluxe studios, and were you pleased?
> Thanks! Glad to call CCV home!



 and Congrats!! So excited for you! Happy you found us! You'll find all the information and help you need from the kind people on this board! I'll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

**WELCOME HOME!!**


----------



## Henwen88

Hope you have a great time!!! They are absolutely still giving tours... ask the DVC desk (kind of by the territory lounge).  We saw the 2 br lockoff, grand villa and cabin back in July for the grand opening event, but before we actually bought this month we asked to see the 2 br lockoff and cabin again.  Hopefully they still have a GV for touring since it was also pretty fantastic


----------



## GrandCalifornian

PoohBuddy said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the 2nd bedroom area in a dedicated two bedroom?  We are staying in one this summer and I haven't been able to find any pictures of one.  I have seen a floor plan diagram but no pictures.  Thanks.



@PatMcDuck shared some great dedicated 2 bedroom pictures here and @alisonslp also shared some here

We have an upcoming stay in one in September and are looking forward to the two real beds and large bathroom and closet layout.


----------



## shairpdrh

Bradf said:


> We just sent back our DVC paperwork yesterday, so now we're locked in at CCV (UY in June)!  New to DVC and purchasing at WL is a dream since it's our favorite resort.  Needing help in two areas:
> 
> Not much CCV merchandise is available where I've looked. Any insight into where to get more CCV stuff, especially art?


I was disappointed in the merch, too. I just saw this on the Disney Parks Blog and was excited to see a few items for Copper Creek:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ber-merchandise-online-for-as-little-as-9-95/


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> I was disappointed in the merch, too. I just saw this on the Disney Parks Blog and was excited to see a few items for Copper Creek:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ber-merchandise-online-for-as-little-as-9-95/



Just saw this! Looks like some new stuff...

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...of-customizable-dvc-merchandise-now-available


----------



## PatMcDuck

We were laughing at the "Boulder Ridge" womens shirt, with that name splashed across the boob area.  Kinda funny.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PatMcDuck said:


> We were laughing at the "Boulder Ridge" womens shirt, with that name splashed across the boob area.  Kinda funny.



I hadn't quite noticed that aspect but I was sorely unimpressed with the Boulder Ridge shirts.  But then I'd want VWL.  You know - the name that is actually on my deed.


----------



## HookdonWDW

They can call it what they want. It will always be VWL for me, lol.


----------



## RRB

Who's at CC over Thanksgiving ???? Report please. Where are you eating tomorrow?


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Who's at CC over Thanksgiving ???? Report please. Where are you eating tomorrow?



Hey! I’m at Disney (not staying at CC this time) but we are going Friday or Saturday for the members tour! I will definitely take pictures and share!!

We have a favorite spot off property we are eating Thanksgiving dinner! We did it last year too and everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Hey! I’m at Disney (not staying at CC this time) but we are going Friday or Saturday for the members tour! I will definitely take pictures and share!!
> 
> We have a favorite spot off property we are eating Thanksgiving dinner! We did it last year too and everyone enjoyed it.


Looking forward to your pics and report! Have a great day.


----------



## sleepydog25

Re: Copper Creek merchandise.  I wouldn't expect there will ever be much.  Disney made the decision years ago to scale back resort-specific merchandise and move to the more generic DVC stuff. And what items come out will be pretty much the same for years--there's simply not a lot of imagination or selection when it comes to resort specific merchandise anymore.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!!! Sitting in the lobby at WL!!!! Will post pictures as I can!! I’m SO happy to be back here! The updates are just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can’t wait for our first stay back ‘home!’


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> View attachment 284961 Hey guys!!! Sitting in the lobby at WL!!!! Will post pictures as I can!! I’m SO happy to be back here! The updates are just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can’t wait for our first stay back ‘home!’


Thanks for sharing, its beautiful.


----------



## kungaloosh22

mrsap said:


> Hey guys!!! Sitting in the lobby at WL!!!! Will post pictures as I can!! I’m SO happy to be back here! The updates are just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can’t wait for our first stay back ‘home!’



Beautiful! Thanks for posting this. I hope you're enjoying your trip, and glad you had a chance to visit the Lodge. Are you at the Grand Floridian now? I think GF and WL are the 2 _best_ resorts during the holiday season!


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for posting this. I hope you're enjoying your trip, and glad you had a chance to visit the Lodge. Are you at the Grand Floridian now? I think GF and WL are the 2 _best_ resorts during the holiday season!



NP! We move to the GF on Sunday!!


----------



## mrsap

Sorry pictures look so crappy... had to shrink to post....


----------



## Capang

I cannot wait until we get to be “home” around the holidays! So beautiful!


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> View attachment 284961 Hey guys!!! Sitting in the lobby at WL!!!! Will post pictures as I can!! I’m SO happy to be back here! The updates are just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can’t wait for our first stay back ‘home!’


mrsap - people posted about the bugs around the Resort. What did you find?


----------



## Bellecruiser

So my family and I spent a night in a CC cabin (#23).  All I can say is WOW.  It has this rustic/industrial vibe, and is just stunning.  The craftsman quality of the dining room table, mantle, and entry table was very high.  The use of sliding doors and barn doors throughout the cabin added to the rustic appeal.  To top it all off, we had an incredible view of the fireworks.

We spent the night there, as a prelude to a cruise.  I figured I should try for a cabin prior while I could get one, as I believe these will be hard to get for non owners down the road.  

Congrats to all owners of this incredible property!


----------



## RRB

Great to hear and glad you enjoyed the evening. if you have time, let us know about the winged bugs.They were reported a couple weeks ago. Cabin 23 is third from the end on the east run. Interesting that you can see the firework from there.


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> mrsap - people posted about the bugs around the Resort. What did you find?



I honestly didn’t notice, but we only walked around, didn’t really stop and hang out. There were a few people at the bar and didn’t notice anyone complaining.


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> I honestly didn’t notice, but we only walked around, didn’t really stop and hang out. There were a few people at the bar and didn’t notice anyone complaining.


Must be a limited time thing


----------



## sventopia

Hello everyone!

My other half and I are in the process of seriously mulling over a CCV purchase as new DVC members (so in other words, this would be our first purchase).

It's now the end of November 2017, and our "guide" is telling us that the only use year that we can purchase is June. Unfortunately, from everything we've researched about use years, it looks like a September or October use year would be idea for our travel-planning patterns.

From the seasoned experts on this board, what do you think we should do? Is there a rhyme or reason to how DVC sells use years? 

Thanks much


----------



## storey13

sventopia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My other half and I are in the process of seriously mulling over a CCV purchase as new DVC members (so in other words, this would be our first purchase).
> 
> It's now the end of November 2017, and our "guide" is telling us that the only use year that we can purchase is June. Unfortunately, from everything we've researched about use years, it looks like a September or October use year would be idea for our travel-planning patterns.
> 
> From the seasoned experts on this board, what do you think we should do? Is there a rhyme or reason to how DVC sells use years?
> 
> Thanks much



We personally have not purchased yet, but I've been in email communication with a DVC guide and he asked me when we travel the most and suggested a use year of October or September for us, which is true since we do like to travel in October the most. He didn't force a certain use year upon us.


----------



## Dean Marino

sventopia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My other half and I are in the process of seriously mulling over a CCV purchase as new DVC members (so in other words, this would be our first purchase).
> 
> It's now the end of November 2017, and our "guide" is telling us that the only use year that we can purchase is June. Unfortunately, from everything we've researched about use years, it looks like a September or October use year would be idea for our travel-planning patterns.
> 
> From the seasoned experts on this board, what do you think we should do? Is there a rhyme or reason to how DVC sells use years?
> 
> Thanks much



Baloney.  Not you, your guide....

Simply ask:  "Do you want the MONEY?".  Then wait.  Your up front cash will be SERIOUS - close to the cost of a New Car.  BUY where you want to stay, CASH down, and encourage WDW to give you what you want.  Watch Magic happen .

My DW and I did this years ago, with the "sold out" BRV.  Turns out WDW found a way to take the $28K in CASH .  Oh yes, they tried valiantly to sell us Saratoga Springs .

Please - explain what you want, BUY what you want to buy - not the "deal of the day" .  And please, do not finance?


----------



## sventopia

Dean Marino said:


> Baloney.  Not you, your guide....
> 
> Simply ask:  "Do you want the MONEY?".  Then wait.  Your up front cash will be SERIOUS - close to the cost of a New Car.  BUY where you want to stay, CASH down, and encourage WDW to give you what you want.  Watch Magic happen .
> 
> My DW and I did this years ago, with the "sold out" BRV.  Turns out WDW found a way to take the $28K in CASH .  Oh yes, they tried valiantly to sell us Saratoga Springs .
> 
> Please - explain what you want, BUY what you want to buy - not the "deal of the day" .  And please, do not finance?



Perfect! It makes sense, but not sure if anyone had had the experience of calling a bluff. Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sventopia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My other half and I are in the process of seriously mulling over a CCV purchase as new DVC members (so in other words, this would be our first purchase).
> 
> It's now the end of November 2017, and our "guide" is telling us that the only use year that we can purchase is June. Unfortunately, from everything we've researched about use years, it looks like a September or October use year would be idea for our travel-planning patterns.
> 
> From the seasoned experts on this board, what do you think we should do? Is there a rhyme or reason to how DVC sells use years?
> 
> Thanks much



Tell them the UY you want and that you will not buy if June is it.  And if they won't then call and ask for a new guide.


----------



## RRB

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Tell them the UY you want and that you will not buy if June is it.  And if they won't then call and ask for a new guide.


Just to make sure you understand the terminology - the "use year" is when points renew every year and you receive the next years point allotment. It doesn't have have anything to do with when you can make a reservation (as long as you have points in your account to use or borrow). If you purchase at CC, you can make a reservation 11 months out any time of the year at CC regardless of your use year. Just making sure you understand this.


----------



## sventopia

RRB said:


> Just to make sure you understand the terminology - the "use year" is when points renew every year and you receive the next years point allotment. It doesn't have have anything to do with when you can make a reservation (as long as you have points in your account to use or borrow). If you purchase at CC, you can make a reservation 11 months out any time of the year at CC regardless of your use year. Just making sure you understand this.



Thanks, KAT!

Use Years are confusing for newbies but I've learned a lot from reading these forums. My family reliably takes a trip every year in November, so my understanding is that having a UY in October would be ideal, as that would then give us a May 31st date to bank our points and the maximum flexibility in the event that we would need to cancel the November trip within the 30-day window.

Anyway... it has surprised how a lot of folks on the boards have been throwing shade on the CCV rooms and the decor. We really like them and are excited about them.


----------



## sleepydog25

sventopia said:


> Thanks, KAT!
> 
> Use Years are confusing for newbies but I've learned a lot from reading these forums. My family reliably takes a trip every year in November, so my understanding is that having a UY in October would be ideal, as that would then give us a May 31st date to bank our points and the maximum flexibility in the event that we would need to cancel the November trip within the 30-day window.
> 
> Anyway... it has surprised how a lot of folks on the boards have been throwing shade on the CCV rooms and the decor. We really like them and are excited about them.


As you've seen, asking questions and getting good guidance from "oldies" (is that the opposite of newbies?) can be of huge importance. Unfortunately, too many don't do their research ahead of time and wind up not knowing exactly what they're getting into. You, obviously, are avoiding that pitfall.   As others have mentioned, it's important to realize that the UY only matters in terms of maximizing flexibility in terms of cancelling, rebooking, etc., not in terms of when you can book:  11 months home resort, 7 months non-home.

If you looked around a bit, I'm certain you'd find detractors for all the resorts. Most have their favorites and their "less" favorites.  Traditionally, the resort getting the least amount of love is SSR, but you will find devotees to that resort, as well. There is a resort for everyone's taste which is one reason DVC is successful. For every person who doesn't like the fact that CC has smaller rooms and sees blandness, there is someone who adores the look and location. In the past, one of the biggest knocks against my home resort, VWL, is that the rooms and look of the Lodge were too dark and woodsy. Those are the very factors that made me fall in love with the place! All that to say, if you love CC, and the guide will give you the UY you want, and you decide to ultimately buy into DVC, don't worry about the detractors. "Buy where you want to stay" still remains the primary mantra.  When you're sitting in the Lodge, enjoying the best holiday decorations at the World, and you were able to book that room at 11 months, you can smile broadly and chuckle at your good fortune.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> If you looked around a bit, I'm certain you'd find detractors for all the resorts.




​




sventopia said:


> Thanks, KAT!
> 
> Use Years are confusing for newbies but I've learned a lot from reading these forums. My family reliably takes a trip every year in November, so my understanding is that having a UY in October would be ideal, as that would then give us a May 31st date to bank our points and the maximum flexibility in the event that we would need to cancel the November trip within the 30-day window.



You seem to have a strong grasp of the UY concept, and your logic is flawless.  What I will add to this is that you are buying 50 years of vacations, and more than likely you will change the patterns and timing of trips during the course of your ownership.  The key question is...how many times do you think you will have to cancel a trip within 30 days of travelling?  If you have a job that makes this a strong possibility then DVC is possibly not a great purchase for you.  

I think UY is somewhat important, but I'll say that I have two contracts with two use years (February & October) and haven't run into many issues during our 16 years of ownership.  But I also agree that you should get what you want from Disney, and not just what they are "pushing" at any given time.




> Anyway... it has surprised how a lot of folks on the boards have been throwing shade on the CCV rooms and the decor. We really like them and are excited about them.




I've come to realize over the years that public forums like these allow people to be negative, and sometimes rude, with the anonymity of internet posting.  Just keep in mind that there are certainly different strokes for different folks.  And that there is a huge discrepancy between opinions and fact.   I think CCV is another great DVC resort!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I've come to realize over the years that public forums like these allow people to be negative, and sometimes rude, with the anonymity of internet posting.  Just keep in mind that there are certainly different strokes for different folks.  And that there is a huge discrepancy between opinions and fact.   I think CCV is another great DVC resort!


This is great commentary and spot on, *Granny*.


----------



## sventopia

Thanks again for the karma, everyone!

We have already established a pretty predictable WDW vacation cadence even before our daughter was born. We tried so hard to resist the Rat. Honest. But things just happen and every other year in early to mid-November we find ourselves at one of the deluxe resorts having a great time. Then we go home and pretend we're not Disney people.

Then, two years ago our daughter was born on Mickey's birthday and, well... 

So we're thinking that a modest toe-dipping into DVC might not be a bad idea. We've seen the DVC rooms at PVB and VGF and are trying to learn all of the other TLAs, but as I said earlier, we just really love the layout and decor and ambience of CCV, so we might be good candidates. But with that said, we're grown-ups and have no illusions about the Disney Corporation. Reading these forums has been great, and I greatly appreciate everyone's advice and support. Thanks again.


----------



## RRB

sventopia said:


> Thanks again for the karma, everyone!
> 
> We have already established a pretty predictable WDW vacation cadence even before our daughter was born. We tried so hard to resist the Rat. Honest. But things just happen and every other year in early to mid-November we find ourselves at one of the deluxe resorts having a great time. Then we go home and pretend we're not Disney people.
> 
> Then, two years ago our daughter was born on Mickey's birthday and, well...
> 
> So we're thinking that a modest toe-dipping into DVC might not be a bad idea. We've seen the DVC rooms at PVB and VGF and are trying to learn all of the other TLAs, but as I said earlier, we just really love the layout and decor and ambience of CCV, so we might be good candidates. But with that said, we're grown-ups and have no illusions about the Disney Corporation. Reading these forums has been great, and I greatly appreciate everyone's advice and support. Thanks again.


Of course the great thing about DVC is that you can stay anywhere you want and try all the different resorts. As Sleepy said, they're all different not only in their design and personality but their locations as well. Since 1997, we have stayed at every DVC Resort except Hilton Head, Grand Californian and Aulani. We enjoyed them all.


----------



## disneynutz

sventopia said:


> Thanks, KAT!
> 
> Use Years are confusing for newbies but I've learned a lot from reading these forums. My family reliably takes a trip every year in November, so my understanding is that having a UY in October would be ideal, as that would then give us a May 31st date to bank our points and the maximum flexibility in the event that we would need to cancel the November trip within the 30-day window.
> 
> Anyway... it has surprised how a lot of folks on the boards have been throwing shade on the CCV rooms and the decor. We really like them and are excited about them.



Just checked out of CCV and we wanted to like the decor but I don't. A mishmash of different wood grains and other strange elements. A semi modern, semi contemporary design place in the shell of wilderness. The restroom counters are loud and out of place, there is a fake metal support angle iron above the kitchen cabinets and the floors are very slippery so be careful. 

 Bill


----------



## minorthr

sventopia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My other half and I are in the process of seriously mulling over a CCV purchase as new DVC members (so in other words, this would be our first purchase).
> 
> It's now the end of November 2017, and our "guide" is telling us that the only use year that we can purchase is June. Unfortunately, from everything we've researched about use years, it looks like a September or October use year would be idea for our travel-planning patterns.
> 
> From the seasoned experts on this board, what do you think we should do? Is there a rhyme or reason to how DVC sells use years?
> 
> Thanks much




I just bought CCV april use year 3 hours ago so Id suggest you get another guide.  they also banked the 2017 points for us.


----------



## anitatina

I'll be staying at CCV for the first time in October 2018 with my husband, infant daughter, mom, and in-laws! It'll be our first time staying at WDW as DVC owners. Actually, it'll also be our first time setting foot in WL too! Sounds kind of crazy, but I fell in love with all the pictures and videos I've seen so far of the property 

I've only stayed at WDW for 4-5 days at a time, but we booked for an entire week this upcoming vacation. I'm looking forward to some downtime for once and not rushing everywhere to see and do everything. Perks of being a DVC owner


----------



## Granny

anitatina said:


> I'll be staying at CCV for the first time in October 2018 with my husband, infant daughter, mom, and in-laws! It'll be our first time staying at WDW as DVC owners. Actually, it'll also be our first time setting foot in WL too! Sounds kind of crazy, but I fell in love with all the pictures and videos I've seen so far of the property
> 
> I've only stayed at WDW for 4-5 days at a time, but we booked for an entire week this upcoming vacation. I'm looking forward to some downtime for once and not rushing everywhere to see and do everything. Perks of being a DVC owner




I'm sure you will really enjoy WL and CCV next October.  And I think you will find that staying  an entire week will allow you to relax more.  You are quite correct...DVC ownership improved our vacations immensely because we never worry about missing something knowing we'll be back relatively soon.  Be careful though...once you do a full week you'll find it hard to go back to commando park touring on a shorter stay!


----------



## anitatina

Granny said:


> I'm sure you will really enjoy WL and CCV next October.  And I think you will find that staying  an entire week will allow you to relax more.  You are quite correct...DVC ownership improved our vacations immensely because we never worry about missing something knowing we'll be back relatively soon.  Be careful though...once you do a full week you'll find it hard to go back to commando park touring on a shorter stay!



Yes! And I can actually enjoy the grounds of the resort which has never happened during previous WDW trips. I am already dreaming of lounging by the pool(s) on an "off" day from the parks.  

I was curious and looked up the rack rate for staying at CCV in a 2BR on the dates I'm traveling.  I can't believe the price is just a few dollars short of $8000! That sounds astronomical. So happy with my decision to buy DVC! We paid about 4 times that rack rate to buy into DVC direct, but we get to enjoy years and years of stays versus just one week.


----------



## sleepydog25

anitatina said:


> Yes! And I can actually enjoy the grounds of the resort which has never happened during previous WDW trips. I am already dreaming of lounging by the pool(s) on an "off" day from the parks.
> 
> I was curious and looked up the rack rate for staying at CCV in a 2BR on the dates I'm traveling.  I can't believe the price is just a few dollars short of $8000! That sounds astronomical. So happy with my decision to buy DVC! We paid about 4 times that rack rate to buy into DVC direct, but we get to enjoy years and years of stays versus just one week.


As *Granny* says, DVC changes the way most people vacation. While we still often hit the parks for morning EMH or rope drop, we no longer attempt to do an entire day in a given park. We'll hit a park early, wander back to the resort, then perhaps do afternoon FPs before again heading back to our resort to freshen up for dinner. If we can't do a ride, or do one of our favorites more than once, we don't have great angst since we know our next trip won't be too far in the future. We plan pool days now almost as religiously as we do FPs. Besides, as the tickets continue to rise astronomically, we foresee spending even more time at our resort and perhaps Downtown Disney.

By the way, congratulations on your first trip as DVC owners, as well as your first stay at WL. We're obviously biased, but it's our favorite resort: relaxing, quieter than most, and with an architecture that will "wow" you. Between the theming, the majestic music, and the soothing ambiance, you may find yourself falling in love with the place as we have. #1 TIP:  Have your video recording as you pull onto Timberline Drive and as you pull up to the resort check-in area. It will bring a smile to your face. Even more importantly, make sure you have your video going as you walk into the main lobby for the first time--it _never_ fails to amaze me and make me feel at home at the same time. Be sure to catch the looks on the faces of your family!  They'll be priceless.


----------



## BillPA

With a 2 year old, you may someday be taking your vacations in the summer. If that is a likely possibility June is a great UY.  June UY has worked fine for us since 1993.


----------



## bobbiwoz

My sister was told our cabin is ready and the fireworks music will be piped in!

We are still in NJ, I had doctor visit this morning.  My foot is healing as it should!  

I called DVC this morning to be sure my sister could check in before we got there,  and she is over the moon about being there already and having cabin ready before 1!!!


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> My sister was told our cabin is ready and the fireworks music will be piped in!
> 
> We are still in NJ, I had doctor visit this morning.  My foot is healing as it should!
> 
> I called DVC this morning to be sure my sister could check in before we got there,  and she is over the moon about being there already and having cabin ready before 1!!!


Hi Bobbi, glad to hear about your foot. I can't wait to see pics of that cabin. Do you get there tomorrow? which cabin did you request?


----------



## bobbiwoz

We requested in the 1-12 I think that’s what was suggested.

We get there tonight.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Fireworks view from #8006 are excellent!


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> Fireworks view from #8006 are excellent!


Awesome. So you are in the middle of the west group of cabins? Impressions so far?


----------



## bobbiwoz

What a gorgeous experience.  There is subtle Christmas music piped into the screened enclosure.


----------



## Syndrome

disneynutz said:


> there is a fake metal support angle iron above the kitchen cabinets
> Bill



Just an FYI Bill, the fake metal support angle above the kitchen Cabinets is a design element.
It is supposed to pay homage to Walt himself . Look close and you will see it is actually a reproduction of a section of Railroad track (Walt had a huge fascination with trains ).
Also, there is a hidden mickey in one of the Kitchen cabinets ........in case anyone wants to try to find it !

I will agree, the design resembles , sort of an Ikea showroom , lol . Lots of different mix matched wood tones. More Scandinavian , than Pacific Northwest imo .
We like the look from the models we have seen . Hopefully we will still like it in a month when we check in !


----------



## bobbiwoz

We see Pacific NW elements everywhere!


----------



## Syndrome

bobbiwoz said:


> We see Pacific NW elements everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 286290



Yes, a few pictures, a bed runner, _maybe _the headboards, psuedo train tracks in the kitchen and the pacific northwest backdrop *inside* the cabinet, lol . Thats about it ! (Btw , also a nice shot of the hidden mickey !) . It does look like as the villas get larger, the more Pacific northwest theming is added. The cabins are beautiful , enjoy your stay ! 

I still like it, dont get me wrong, but the new rooms are closely following the "bland" room refurb plan , that all the new room refurbs are targeting .
That classic Disney resort room theming is s-l-o-w-l-y going away.


----------



## bobbiwoz

One of our guests has been asked to be honoree at tonight’s Flag retreat in MK!  What a special time this is....heading out to swim now!


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> One of our guests has been asked to be honoree at tonight’s Flag retreat in MK!  What a special time this is....heading out to swim now!


How did that happen? Awesome. Take pictures!


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> How did that happen? Awesome. Take pictures!


She is Air Force veteran, went to buy an armed force pass. We are all participating in the ceremony.  Time to leave!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Here are our Veterans!


----------



## RRB

Awesome !!!!


----------



## anitatina

sleepydog25 said:


> #1 TIP:  Have your video recording as you pull onto Timberline Drive and as you pull up to the resort check-in area. It will bring a smile to your face. Even more importantly, make sure you have your video going as you walk into the main lobby for the first time--it _never_ fails to amaze me and make me feel at home at the same time. Be sure to catch the looks on the faces of your family!  They'll be priceless.



Thanks for the great tips! I never would've thought to record those moments. I'd love to be able to show my daughter her reaction "going home" for the first time when she's older. She's only 10 months old right now and isn't very easily impressed, though. We took her to her first fireworks show a couple of weeks ago, and she had no reaction at all on her face! I hope she'll lose her stone face by then and at least look a little happy/amused. Either way, now I definitely want to capture the moments on video


----------



## sleepydog25

anitatina said:


> Thanks for the great tips! I never would've thought to record those moments. I'd love to be able to show my daughter her reaction "going home" for the first time when she's older. She's only 10 months old right now and isn't very easily impressed, though. We took her to her first fireworks show a couple of weeks ago, and she had no reaction at all on her face! I hope she'll lose her stone face by then and at least look a little happy/amused. Either way, now I definitely want to capture the moments on video


You're most welcome! We have at least a dozen videos of us driving through the Wilderness Lodge arch on Timberline Drive, pulling up to the luggage drop-off area (check in), and walking into the main lobby. In fact, one of our fondest memories can be found on half of those videos when our old GPS system would blurt out, "your destination is on your left"--when in actuality the lobby and registration area is on your right. Just tickled us, and it became a running joke for years. I will add that, unfortunately, we don't have a video of our very first time entering the lobby.  Another thing we enjoy doing is sitting in the lobby and watching people enter for the first time--their reactions make us smile.  If you're so inclined, you can ask for a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the front desk which is a fun thing to do during down time. They have a fire pit out near Geyser Point, and in the past with the old fire pit on the beach, they used to do s'mores there followed by a family movie outdoors.  Not sure the status of those activities currently (the new Copper Creek units were opening days after we left in July). You can walk or bike over to Fort Wilderness via a paved path--it's about a mile one way. Certainly, just strolling the grounds at the Lodge is enjoyable, especially at night. Riding the boat to/from MK is a real treat, as well. I'm certain you'll love it there.


----------



## RRB

Still on property Bobbi?


----------



## cruisin5

Just back from a 6 night 4 resort stay!  First night was a BRV studio - love being back at WL.  Friends met us for the next 2 nights at a cabin.

OMG the cabin.  Spectacular.  Hot tub was a perfect 104 degrees and smelled enough of chlorine to make me believe it was properly maintained.  I requested near BRV pool and received 8015, the third cabin.  Perfect location for watching the lake and EWP from a distance.  Boat horns were not loud and just added to the atmosphere.  

Ate twice at GP, once for dinner and then to go pool side lunch.  We just had salads but they were always very good.  Wish they would re-open trout pass though, it's an awful spot for a salon and walking to GP in a wet bathing suit while surrounded by diners is awkward, plus GP isn't that close to either pool and certainly can't be considered a "pool bar".  Also, not really sure what changed but we hardly even noticed the geyer.  It used to be such a focal point but now just seemed lost.  

Next was 2 nights at BW with our friends and and a final night at OKW studio.  Fortunately, coming home after the room at OKW wasn't too much of a shock.  There'd be severe depression going home from a cabin. 

The cabin was worth every single point!


----------



## mrsap

cruisin5 said:


> Just back from a 6 night 4 resort stay!  First night was a BRV studio - love being back at WL.  Friends met us for the next 2 nights at a cabin.
> 
> OMG the cabin.  Spectacular.  Hot tub was a perfect 104 degrees and smelled enough of chlorine to make me believe it was properly maintained.  I requested near BRV pool and received 8015, the third cabin.  Perfect location for watching the lake and EWP from a distance.  Boat horns were not loud and just added to the atmosphere.
> 
> Ate twice at GP, once for dinner and then to go pool side lunch.  We just had salads but they were always very good.  Wish they would re-open trout pass though, it's an awful spot for a salon and walking to GP in a wet bathing suit while surrounded by diners is awkward, plus GP isn't that close to either pool and certainly can't be considered a "pool bar".  Also, not really sure what changed but we hardly even noticed the geyer.  It used to be such a focal point but now just seemed lost.
> 
> Next was 2 nights at BW with our friends and and a final night at OKW studio.  Fortunately, coming home after the room at OKW wasn't too much of a shock.  There'd be severe depression going home from a cabin.
> 
> The cabin was worth every single point!



Glad you had a great time!!!!


----------



## RRB

cruisin5 said:


> Just back from a 6 night 4 resort stay!  First night was a BRV studio - love being back at WL.  Friends met us for the next 2 nights at a cabin.
> 
> OMG the cabin.  Spectacular.  Hot tub was a perfect 104 degrees and smelled enough of chlorine to make me believe it was properly maintained.  I requested near BRV pool and received 8015, the third cabin.  Perfect location for watching the lake and EWP from a distance.  Boat horns were not loud and just added to the atmosphere.
> 
> Ate twice at GP, once for dinner and then to go pool side lunch.  We just had salads but they were always very good.  Wish they would re-open trout pass though, it's an awful spot for a salon and walking to GP in a wet bathing suit while surrounded by diners is awkward, plus GP isn't that close to either pool and certainly can't be considered a "pool bar".  Also, not really sure what changed but we hardly even noticed the geyer.  It used to be such a focal point but now just seemed lost.
> 
> Next was 2 nights at BW with our friends and and a final night at OKW studio.  Fortunately, coming home after the room at OKW wasn't too much of a shock.  There'd be severe depression going home from a cabin.
> 
> The cabin was worth every single point!


The CC cabins and Poly Bungalows will spoil you rotten! Glad you enjoyed your stay. Only 25 days until our New Years Eve stay at the Poly Bungalow and 70 days until our 4 night stay in a CC Cabin. Can't wait!


----------



## kungaloosh22

RRB said:


> The CC cabins and Poly Bungalows will spoil you rotten! Glad you enjoyed your stay. Only 25 days until our New Years Eve stay at the Poly Bungalow and 70 days until our 4 night stay in a CC Cabin. Can't wait!



That sounds amazing. Some day I'd like to try a bungalow at NYE or July 4th! 

Did you guys see this, about a club level service option at Reunion Station? 
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/reuni...vacation-club-members-paid-lounge-experience/


----------



## Roxyfire

kungaloosh22 said:


> That sounds amazing. Some day I'd like to try a bungalow at NYE or July 4th!
> 
> Did you guys see this, about a club level service option at Reunion Station?
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/reuni...vacation-club-members-paid-lounge-experience/



Yes! Back when they announced Riviera a few months ago, a few of us on the news/rumors board posited a few ways they could add exclusivity and value to the resort if it seemed lacking in other qualities (such as location). One of the things I figured was it would be fairly easy to add a paid, club level lounge, open to anyone DVC. But I could see that only being a draw for certain types of travelers, especially those who are empty-nesters or childfree couples and don't book anything other than studios.

My personal tinfoil hat theory now is that they might be trying to do this in multiple resorts as a way to increase revenue as people who stay DVC have already paid for their room and often have APs. So this would encourage a certain segment to upgrade, spending a little more money on property than they might have otherwise. I'm not saying this is a negative, but I could see it (understandably) upsetting some folks.


----------



## lomillerin

What amenities are included in a deluxe studio for cash guests? 
Such as, paper towels, plates, dish soap etc. 

How late are the pools open?


----------



## lomillerin

Also, if we are booked through Disney, can we get service to pull out sofa bed in evening and put it up during when they clean room?


----------



## BCV23

bobbiwoz said:


> My sister was told our cabin is ready and the fireworks music will be piped in!
> 
> We are still in NJ, I had doctor visit this morning.  My foot is healing as it should!
> 
> I called DVC this morning to be sure my sister could check in before we got there,  and she is over the moon about being there already and having cabin ready before 1!!!



So glad your foot is healing well. Our cabin was ready early, too, Saturday morning. I was thrilled.



bobbiwoz said:


> Fireworks view from #8006 are excellent!



Glad you received the area you requested.



bobbiwoz said:


> What a gorgeous experience.  There is subtle Christmas music piped into the screened enclosure.



I loved the piped in Christmas music....just lovely.



cruisin5 said:


> Just back from a 6 night 4 resort stay!  First night was a BRV studio - love being back at WL.  Friends met us for the next 2 nights at a cabin.
> 
> OMG the cabin.  Spectacular.  Hot tub was a perfect 104 degrees and smelled enough of chlorine to make me believe it was properly maintained.  I requested near BRV pool and received 8015, the third cabin.  Perfect location for watching the lake and EWP from a distance.  Boat horns were not loud and just added to the atmosphere.
> 
> Ate twice at GP, once for dinner and then to go pool side lunch.  We just had salads but they were always very good.  Wish they would re-open trout pass though, it's an awful spot for a salon and walking to GP in a wet bathing suit while surrounded by diners is awkward, plus GP isn't that close to either pool and certainly can't be considered a "pool bar".  Also, not really sure what changed but we hardly even noticed the geyer.  It used to be such a focal point but now just seemed lost.
> 
> Next was 2 nights at BW with our friends and and a final night at OKW studio.  Fortunately, coming home after the room at OKW wasn't too much of a shock.  There'd be severe depression going home from a cabin.
> 
> The cabin was worth every single point!



Howdy neighbor! We were in 8014 Saturday until yesterday when we flew home. We missed you as neighbors on Monday evening because the new occupants thought it was dandy to play their own music so loudly that we could not enjoy the quiet Christmas music on the porch.  Thankfully, their music was not playing during the EWP so at least we were able to enjoy that.

Love, love the cabins. Since we don't own there, I doubt we will ever be able to stay there again but we thoroughly enjoyed both our cabin stays.

There was a change at GP from our September stay. The QS location (same name?) doesn't open until 8 am now with coffee, etc. available "usually around 7:30.) And now the only place to sit and wait for your food is over on the far side of GP near the salon. Four tables there but no shade. The weather was lovely during our stay but I can't imagine sitting there in August!


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> That sounds amazing. Some day I'd like to try a bungalow at NYE or July 4th!
> 
> Did you guys see this, about a club level service option at Reunion Station?
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/reuni...vacation-club-members-paid-lounge-experience/



I hope this is true!!!!! We love staying CL and was my main reason for not wanting to do DVC! If the cost is reasonable, it would definitely be something we’d add on to our stay!


----------



## kungaloosh22

mrsap said:


> I hope this is true!!!!! We love staying CL and was my main reason for not wanting to do DVC! If the cost is reasonable, it would definitely be something we’d add on to our stay!



I'll be curious to see the cost. When booking non-DVC rooms, we rarely book club level because the cost doesn't work out for us, given how often we'd figure we'd actually use it. But it sure is nice on the occasions that we _have_ booked club rooms, so not having the option was also one of the cons for me of buying into DVC. So I'm guessing that we'll rarely choose to use the club service, but I'm curious about the cost and love that the option will be available. Options are good! 

I love your new picture, by the way. Is that you sipping a mimosa at the Grand? Living the good life!


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> I'll be curious to see the cost. When booking non-DVC rooms, we rarely book club level because the cost doesn't work out for us, given how often we'd figure we'd actually use it. But it sure is nice on the occasions that we _have_ booked club rooms, so not having the option was also one of the cons for me of buying into DVC. So I'm guessing that we'll rarely choose to use the club service, but I'm curious about the cost and love that the option will be available. Options are good!
> 
> I love your new picture, by the way. Is that you sipping a mimosa at the Grand? Living the good life!



Yes I totally agree! If the price is right, we’d definitely consider the add on! What a nice perk for DVC members!!! And yes, you’re correct about the picture!!!!!!!! It was beautiful! (And thank you!)


----------



## storey13

I was curious if any of the regulars on this group have tried the CC pull out sofa beds yet? If so, are they comfortable for a week stay for adults, or children only? The couch from the videos I've watched look decent.


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> That sounds amazing. Some day I'd like to try a bungalow at NYE or July 4th!
> 
> Did you guys see this, about a club level service option at Reunion Station?
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/reuni...vacation-club-members-paid-lounge-experience/



There was a Condo Association meeting today.... this was mentioned-


----------



## RRB

the description of the Reunion Station is kinda vague. There is something similar to this at AK, right? Can anyone tell us about that?


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> the description of the Reunion Station is kinda vague. There is something similar to this at AK, right? Can anyone tell us about that?



AKL has actual DVC rooms on their CL floor (Main building). They must use points to get CL. There are only like 5 rooms total!!

Reunion Station is a totally separate building and will permit both CCV and BRV DVC members to get CL Service at an additional fee. There will also be activities just for DVC members (at a fee too!)


----------



## hamilkm

Just want to say we are here at CC for our first stay as owners (our September trip got cancelled due to Irma), and we are in love! Our dedicated studio on the 6th floor is perfect (with a great pool/lake view) and every cast member has been amazing! We only have a small contract here but have already decided we will be adding on. It’s wonderful!


----------



## mrsap

hamilkm said:


> Just want to say we are here at CC for our first stay as owners (our September trip got cancelled due to Irma), and we are in love! Our dedicated studio on the 6th floor is perfect (with a great pool/lake view) and every cast member has been amazing! We only have a small contract here but have already decided we will be adding on. It’s wonderful!



Happy you’re having a great time!!!!!!!!! Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## RRB

hamilkm said:


> Just want to say we are here at CC for our first stay as owners (our September trip got cancelled due to Irma), and we are in love! Our dedicated studio on the 6th floor is perfect (with a great pool/lake view) and every cast member has been amazing! We only have a small contract here but have already decided we will be adding on. It’s wonderful!


Great to hear that! I can't wait until our first stay in February (4 nights). I've decided that we'll hang out at the resort allot.


----------



## Granny

I am currently staying at VWL and I must say that it's great to be at WDW at this time of year, and especially anywhere on the Wilderness Lodge campus.   The lobby is its usual glorious self with the tree and decorations, and the Christmas music has replaced the usual western themed music of the Lodge.   Just beautiful!  

It is also great to see the area much busier than the past few years.  The addition of CCV will make this entire resort run much closer to capacity.  While this may be a little painful with longer waits at restaurants or finding pool chairs, it is great to see Wildnerness Lodge hustling and bustling again.  I think Disney is definitely seeing the payback for their big makeover at this resort!


----------



## Granny

We're here at WDW, staying at VWL (which some insist on calling BRV) and having a great trip.


I took a stroll down to the last cabin on the south side, and wanted to share what @sleepydog25 has alluded to with the distance of the farthest cabins.

So I walked to the end of the cabin path on the southern side and found this sign.  I guess they have to re-name the buffet restaurant at Fort Wilderness and move it to this location.

 


It is quite a hike from the last cabin (2026), and here's a picture from in front of it looking back at VWL.  I circled the roof line of the END of VWL (farthest from Wilderness Lodge lobby) to let people see what kind of distance we are talking about.

 


Even when I walked up 6 cabins to 2020, I had not quite reached the end of VWL.


 


So when Sleepy tells people it is a bit of a hike...he ain't exaggerating! 

They did do a nice job adding holiday festivities to the walkway, so it was a pretty walk.

 


This is in no way intended to disparage the cabin locations.  I just wanted to reinforce @sleepydog25 's point when he talks about the distance from the lobby and boat dock for the most remote cabins.   Since some people are concerned about long hallways and such, I wanted to share this for no other reason than clarification.  

The cabins are beautiful, and maybe one day we will stay in one if we are lucky.


----------



## Spartan86

Not trying to be Donny Downer. Love the WL at Christmas. We wandered through on Friday evening, sat a little while at the fireplace in the DVC building, wandered the path along the cabins, shopped a bit and then wandered into the main lobby. Wow it was a noisy madhouse just after 7. I guess a lot of folks waiting for dinner but we were still surprised as we had last been there previously during a much more tranquil time - I think mid day on a weekday. Beautiful spot though and looking forward to a CCV or BRV stay.


----------



## Granny

Spartan86 said:


> Not trying to be Donny Downer. Love the WL at Christmas. We wandered through on Friday evening, sat a little while at the fireplace in the DVC building, wandered the path along the cabins, shopped a bit and then wandered into the main lobby. Wow it was a noisy madhouse just after 7. I guess a lot of folks waiting for dinner but we were still surprised as we had last been there previously during a much more tranquil time - I think mid day on a weekday. Beautiful spot though and looking forward to a CCV or BRV stay.



We have noticed a significant increase in WL crowds during this stay, especially compared to the last couple of years when it was under construction and half of WL was empty.  It is nice to see the lobby so lively again, and I'm sure the CM's in the lounge and restaurants are happy too!  But yes, I agree that it was a bustling place the last few evenings.   Personally we like a busy lobby and then we can retreat to the quiet of our rooms...especially quite down at VWL.


----------



## Spartan86

Granny said:


> We have noticed a significant increase in WL crowds during this stay, especially compared to the last couple of years when it was under construction and half of WL was empty.  It is nice to see the lobby so lively again, and I'm sure the CM's in the lounge and restaurants are happy too!  But yes, I agree that it was a bustling place the last few evenings.   Personally we like a busy lobby and then we can retreat to the quiet of our rooms...especially quite down at VWL.


Yes our thoughts too. Just didn’t expect it. But you make a good point - we were there last Christmas and a significant portion of the inventory was off the market - I hadn’t connected those dots. So we too will likely choose BRV to stay if we can and enjoy the best of both 

Oh and a quick question as you will know- we were observing the BRV rooms from the lake side and noticed the “double balconies” on the top floor. Are those all dedicated 2BR’s?


----------



## Syndrome

Is the "trail" from the Lodge to Fort Wilderness still open ? 
We have a stay in a CC Studio (with walk in shower) in January and would love to take a walk over to FW for the Trails End buffet . 
I know we can take the boat if needed, but we enjoy walking .....
OH, any ideas on a room request for the CC rooms ? Was thinking about requesting high (or highest) floor and center courtyard view . 
Thanks !


----------



## Granny

Spartan86 said:


> Oh and a quick question as you will know- we were observing the BRV rooms from the lake side and noticed the “double balconies” on the top floor. Are those all dedicated 2BR’s?




Yes, pretty much all of them are dedicated 2BR on the top floor.  They also have slanted ceilings in the living room and bedrooms since they are tucked under the roof line.


----------



## sleepydog25

Syndrome said:


> Is the "trail" from the Lodge to Fort Wilderness still open ?
> We have a stay in a CC Studio (with walk in shower) in January and would love to take a walk over to FW for the Trails End buffet .
> I know we can take the boat if needed, but we enjoy walking .....
> OH, any ideas on a room request for the CC rooms ? Was thinking about requesting high (or highest) floor and center courtyard view .
> Thanks !


Well-l-l-l-l, that's a bit of a trick question.  Yes, the paved bike path--that starts at the junction of all the walkways outside the south door of the main Lodge--still exists. In fact, now it's "sponsored" by New Balance since NB has a map of the route right at the start. However, and those who know me from the Groupies thread would expect me to say this, the actual nature trail that used to start by Teton Boat & Bike Rental is GONE. . .they paved paradise and put up a parking lot. Where that trail used to be is roughly now where the walkway to the south side cabins travels, and if you look at *Granny's* excellent pictures in post #612 above, you'll see that the first shot shows how they've now completely closed off that trail. Back in July, our last time to visit and just a couple of days before CCVC opened, that fence wasn't up so you could still walk down what was left of that sandy path. I'm glad we did now that they've gone and ruined that trail for me. I have run many miles along that path and loved that it was quiet and full of solitude, plus it didn't give you the pounding that pavement does. So, yes, you can still walk to FW from VWL. . .but you can't run or walk along the nature trail. . .so. . .they. . .think. . .

@Granny: Thanks for the gorgeous pictures. It does look as though the did a nice decorating job along that pathway. And, as you found out, it is a haul back to the Lodge. I love the way you circled the farthest out VWL rooms section and how that alone looks distant. Once you get there, you still have a good walk ahead of you. As you say, if you're concerned with long hallways and such, keep this distance in mind.  @Granny, did you see if there was an entrance at that end of the VWL building? There's one on the north side that allows you to at least go into the north wing of the main Lodge and work your way to the lobby in case it's raining or scorchingly hot.


----------



## kungaloosh22

I wanted to follow up on something I'd posted earlier in this thread. I previously advised a new CCV member with a guaranteed week that they'd lose the extra point charge if they let the system book the guaranteed week, and then they cancel it later. @KAT4DISNEY thought I was wrong about that, and happily, Kathy was correct. I did decide to cancel my 2018 fixed week at the Poly. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to do so online, so had to call Member Services. It was a bit of a pain, because the first person I spoke with had to follow up with her lead, and the whole call took about half an hour. They said the cancellation was "complicated" due to getting the extra points properly credited back. But at the end of the call, I have 15 extra points that I thought I'd never see again. 

Anyway, just wanted to correct my bad advice. 


kungaloosh22 said:


> Congrats!  That holiday guaranteed week studio may well be gold! No better place for the holidays than Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> Here's a guaranteed week tip from someone who recently learned the hard way: If you don't want to use your guaranteed week for the coming year, make sure to call and cancel the auto reservation _before_ the 1 year prior point, when the auto-reservation happens. I got lazy this year for our guaranteed week (week 43 at the Poly), thinking I'd just cancel it online without having to call (because I hate to call), but found that they take the extra points in a separate transaction. So if I cancel/reschedule that 2018 reservation now, I'm still out the points upcharge. I should have known that, and maybe you already know it, but I thought I'd share my mistake in case it helps someone else. I'll spend a few minutes to make the phone call from now on!
> 
> I'll admit that it is very nice to get a "welcome home" email and guaranteed booking 1 year out, especially during the busiest DVC season.





kungaloosh22 said:


> Thanks Kat, good to know! Good advice, as always. I actually haven't decided when I want to go next fall/winter, and might keep that week as it includes the Wine and Dine marathon in 2018. I'm loving the reports I've seen of this year's race. I'll figure it out soon (decide when I want to go, check booking trends if I decide to go that week), and will report back what happens if I do cancel.


----------



## Syndrome

sleepydog25 said:


> Well-l-l-l-l, that's a bit of a trick question.  Yes, the paved bike path--that starts at the junction of all the walkways outside the south door of the main Lodge--still exists. In fact, now it's "sponsored" by New Balance since NB has a map of the route right at the start. However, and those who know me from the Groupies thread would expect me to say this, the actual nature trail that used to start by Teton Boat & Bike Rental is GONE. . .they paved paradise and put up a parking lot. Where that trail used to be is roughly now where the walkway to the south side cabins travels, and if you look at *Granny's* excellent pictures in post #612 above, you'll see that the first shot shows how they've now completely closed off that trail. Back in July, our last time to visit and just a couple of days before CCVC opened, that fence wasn't up so you could still walk down what was left of that sandy path. I'm glad we did now that they've gone and ruined that trail for me. I have run many miles along that path and loved that it was quiet and full of solitude, plus it didn't give you the pounding that pavement does. So, yes, you can still walk to FW from VWL. . .but you can't run or walk along the nature trail. . .so. . .they. . .think. . .



Thats what I thought .........  . Too bad , was a great "nature" walk , that was quiet and away from the crowd . Seeing Granny's picture was what tempted me to ask . I was afraid after seeing that gate in place, it would now be closed.

Ahhhh.........I remember , back in the day . we rented one of those Surrey bikes and headed off onto that sandy path . Suffice to say, it was not a pleasant ride trying to pedal one of those Surrey bikes through the sand ........ especially when we looked down to see why it was SO hard to pedal, only to see the kids feet sticking out in the air and NOT pedaling !!! 
Promptly returned it, and traded it in for a Pontoon boat rental , lol ! 

Still joke about it to this day ........although we have never rented a Surrey bike again !


----------



## Spartan86

Granny said:


> Yes, pretty much all of them are dedicated 2BR on the top floor.  They also have slanted ceilings in the living room and bedrooms since they are tucked under the roof line.


Ok thank you!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> @Granny, did you see if there was an entrance at that end of the VWL building? There's one on the north side that allows you to at least go into the north wing of the main Lodge and work your way to the lobby in case it's raining or scorchingly hot.



I've never stayed at the end of the hallways, but I know there is a stairs there so I would think that there must be a fire exit stairs at that end of VWL.  So yes, I'd say there has to be a door on the far south end of VWL.  Not sure if it allows access from the outside...I'll check that if I remember tomorrow.


----------



## BillPA

Yes, stair at the far end.


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> Still on property Bobbi?


Left for cruise today!
Sorry, I have not been on Disboard much and had not seen this.


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> Left for cruise today!
> Sorry, I have not been on Disboard much and had not seen this.


Have a great cruise. see you in 19 days


----------



## RRB

Great pics of the east cabin area. Even though it is a decent walk, the quiet and solitude of the furthest cabins is attractive for us. We plan to bring our folding bikes and use them to get back and forth to the main building, pool and boat ramp. The bikes can also get us over to the Campgrounds and everything they have to offer. The only problem would be if it is raining. In that case, hang out in the cabin!


----------



## Melina Hestnes

storey13 said:


> I was curious if any of the regulars on this group have tried the CC pull out sofa beds yet? If so, are they comfortable for a week stay for adults, or children only? The couch from the videos I've watched look decent.


My daughter and a friend slept on the sofa in September (both girls under 5'6"). She said it was really comfortable but was worried it would be too short for her brother that is about 6 foot.


----------



## Melina Hestnes

Finally found a pic with the view from room 5129, 2 bedroom.

Love taking all those pictures when we're at Disney, but it's hard to organize them!


----------



## anitatina

sleepydog25 said:


> You're most welcome! We have at least a dozen videos of us driving through the Wilderness Lodge arch on Timberline Drive, pulling up to the luggage drop-off area (check in), and walking into the main lobby. In fact, one of our fondest memories can be found on half of those videos when our old GPS system would blurt out, "your destination is on your left"--when in actuality the lobby and registration area is on your right. Just tickled us, and it became a running joke for years. I will add that, unfortunately, we don't have a video of our very first time entering the lobby.  Another thing we enjoy doing is sitting in the lobby and watching people enter for the first time--their reactions make us smile.  If you're so inclined, you can ask for a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the front desk which is a fun thing to do during down time. They have a fire pit out near Geyser Point, and in the past with the old fire pit on the beach, they used to do s'mores there followed by a family movie outdoors.  Not sure the status of those activities currently (the new Copper Creek units were opening days after we left in July). You can walk or bike over to Fort Wilderness via a paved path--it's about a mile one way. Certainly, just strolling the grounds at the Lodge is enjoyable, especially at night. Riding the boat to/from MK is a real treat, as well. I'm certain you'll love it there.



The Hidden Mickey hint sheet sounds like a lot of fun! I hope they continue providing activities such as s'mores/movie nights. I think our family would really enjoy those especially when my daughter gets a little older. l'm crossing my fingers the paid events they're planning to offer at Reunion Station won't impede on the offerings of free activities.


----------



## RRB

Melina Hestnes said:


> View attachment 288231
> Finally found a pic with the view from room 5129, 2 bedroom.
> 
> Love taking all those pictures when we're at Disney, but it's hard to organize them!


How was the 2 BR ????


----------



## Dean Marino

Just me - I still have a serious concern about the "wing" cabins....

You see, there are no DSA's at the ends of the "Wing Cabins".  WL has TWO DSA's - ZERO for the Hotel proper, one for BRV, and one outside Geyser Point, for CCV.

For reference?  The Grand Floridian has 12.  And far less underbrush....

In an area with a LOT of potentially flammable undergrowth, WL has an issue .  Now, WDW may very well SAY "no smoking" in certain areas.  I would reply "good luck" .  There are people who will CLEARLY hear this, and obey - but there are a lot that will ignore it .  BAD idea in an area with serious dry ground cover .  Fires tend to attack EVERYONE - not just the person that started one .

Just us - we see fires coming....  and we LOVE the WL.  We don't LIKE the "fires coming" situation .  WL needs to fix their DSA problem.  This is really a SAFETY issue - not a political issue.

Some of the National Parks had similar issues, in public areas NOT on back country trails - and these were dealt with, using the equivalent of DSA's.  Better to have a controlled DSA, than to give up and HOPE that people will simply obey, with resulting fires.

Perhaps it might be wise to not foster a Fire issue?  Install a DSA at each Cabin far WING?  And restore the Main Hotel DSA?

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## n2mm

Just got an email telling me the main pool at copper creek during our feb stay.  Ugh.  Bummed because the villa pool will be busy now.  I was hoping to relax.

In order to preserve the Guest experience at _Walt Disney World_® Resort, we often refresh our offerings. We would like to inform you that Copper Creek Springs Pool, including the children’s play area, will be unavailable during your stay due to routine maintenance. During this time, we invite you to make a splash at Boulder Ridge Cove Pool. Please know that all of our dining and merchandise locations will remain in full operation.

While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see or hear construction, but noise should not be heard from your Guest room between dusk and 9:00am. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause, and appreciate your patience and understanding. If you need assistance with your reservation, please contact your original booking agent.


----------



## minorthr

Didn’t that pool only open like 5 months ago?


----------



## RRB

n2mm said:


> Just got an email telling me the main pool at copper creek during our feb stay.  Ugh.  Bummed because the villa pool will be busy now.  I was hoping to relax.
> 
> In order to preserve the Guest experience at _Walt Disney World_® Resort, we often refresh our offerings. We would like to inform you that Copper Creek Springs Pool, including the children’s play area, will be unavailable during your stay due to routine maintenance. During this time, we invite you to make a splash at Boulder Ridge Cove Pool. Please know that all of our dining and merchandise locations will remain in full operation.
> 
> While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see or hear construction, but noise should not be heard from your Guest room between dusk and 9:00am. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause, and appreciate your patience and understanding. If you need assistance with your reservation, please contact your original booking agent.


When are you staying? We are staying 2/11 - 2/15 and did not get this email.


----------



## RRB

Dean Marino said:


> Just me - I still have a serious concern about the "wing" cabins....
> 
> You see, there are no DSA's at the ends of the "Wing Cabins".  WL has TWO DSA's - ZERO for the Hotel proper, one for BRV, and one outside Geyser Point, for CCV.
> 
> For reference?  The Grand Floridian has 12.  And far less underbrush....
> 
> In an area with a LOT of potentially flammable undergrowth, WL has an issue .  Now, WDW may very well SAY "no smoking" in certain areas.  I would reply "good luck" .  There are people who will CLEARLY hear this, and obey - but there are a lot that will ignore it .  BAD idea in an area with serious dry ground cover .  Fires tend to attack EVERYONE - not just the person that started one .
> 
> Just us - we see fires coming....  and we LOVE the WL.  We don't LIKE the "fires coming" situation .  WL needs to fix their DSA problem.  This is really a SAFETY issue - not a political issue.
> 
> Some of the National Parks had similar issues, in public areas NOT on back country trails - and these were dealt with, using the equivalent of DSA's.  Better to have a controlled DSA, than to give up and HOPE that people will simply obey, with resulting fires.
> 
> Perhaps it might be wise to not foster a Fire issue?  Install a DSA at each Cabin far WING?  And restore the Main Hotel DSA?
> 
> All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


To make sure I understand the issue, you are concerned about the lack of designated smoking areas and the possibility of a cigarettes thrown from where ever people smoke and starting a fire because there are no DSA's, correct? Do you know if there are places that could be DSA's? I think this issue should be brought up to DVC and/or WL. An ounce of prevention......


----------



## DenLo

kungaloosh22 said:


> .  .  . Did you guys see this, about a club level service option at Reunion Station?
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/reuni...vacation-club-members-paid-lounge-experience/





Roxyfire said:


> Yes! Back when they announced Riviera a few months ago, a few of us on the news/rumors board posited a few ways they could add exclusivity and value to the resort if it seemed lacking in other qualities (such as location). One of the things I figured was it would be fairly easy to add a paid, club level lounge, open to anyone DVC. But I could see that only being a draw for certain types of travelers, especially those who are empty-nesters or childfree couples and don't book anything other than studios.
> 
> My personal tinfoil hat theory now is that they might be trying to do this in multiple resorts as a way to increase revenue as people who stay DVC have already paid for their room and often have APs. So this would encourage a certain segment to upgrade, spending a little more money on property than they might have otherwise. I'm not saying this is a negative, but I could see it (understandably) upsetting some folks.





RRB said:


> the description of the Reunion Station is kinda vague. There is something similar to this at AK, right? Can anyone tell us about that?





mrsap said:


> AKL has actual DVC rooms on their CL floor (Main building). They must use points to get CL. There are only like 5 rooms total!!
> 
> Reunion Station is a totally separate building and will permit both CCV and BRV DVC members to get CL Service at an additional fee. There will also be activities just for DVC members (at a fee too!)



The AKV club level costs AKV owners extra in the dues because the point cost per night for the CL at AKV is too low.  It averages out to only a 2 - 4 points per night for studios.  In Magic Season is only 2 points.  The 2018 dues amount is $6.7565 which means it costs $13.50 for a couple in a studio to do CL.  Housekeeping and maintenance, transportation all go out of that figure and the remainder could not possibly cover the club lounge which includes 3 meals, snacks and regular and adult beverages.  So the AKV owners are subsidizing the lounge.    

I think having a pay as you use it lounge makes more sense.




n2mm said:


> Just got an email telling me the main pool at copper creek during our feb stay.  Ugh.  Bummed because the villa pool will be busy now.  I was hoping to relax.
> 
> In order to preserve the Guest experience at _Walt Disney World_® Resort, we often refresh our offerings. We would like to inform you that Copper Creek Springs Pool, including the children’s play area, will be unavailable during your stay due to routine maintenance. During this time, we invite you to make a splash at Boulder Ridge Cove Pool. Please know that all of our dining and merchandise locations will remain in full operation.
> 
> While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see or hear construction, but noise should not be heard from your Guest room between dusk and 9:00am. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause, and appreciate your patience and understanding. If you need assistance with your reservation, please contact your original booking agent.



The pools do have to be a maintained and it does makes sense to do it during the less busy months for a hotel.  Sorry it will affect your stay. 



minorthr said:


> Didn’t that pool only open like 5 months ago?


  No the pool that is undergoing maintenance is the main pool which was called Silver Creek and was renamed to Copper Creek pool.  The new pool is called Boulder Ridge.


----------



## wdrl

minorthr said:


> Didn’t that pool only open like 5 months ago?


No, the Copper Creek Springs Pool is the main Lodge pool and it was last refurbished a couple of years ago.  The Boulder Ridge Cove Pool, which is nearer the Boulder Ridge Villas, opened just a few months ago.


----------



## n2mm

RRB said:


> When are you staying? We are staying 2/11 - 2/15 and did not get this email.



Prez weekend. Feb 18-21.


----------



## Dean Marino

RRB said:


> To make sure I understand the issue, you are concerned about the lack of designated smoking areas and the possibility of a cigarettes thrown from where ever people smoke and starting a fire because there are no DSA's, correct? Do you know if there are places that could be DSA's? I think this issue should be brought up to DVC and/or WL. An ounce of prevention......


That's exactly what I'm concerned about .  The "Wing" cabins are quite far from either existing DSA.  Just me, I would locate one at the END of each wing.  One DSA already exists close to the "middle" of the cabin run.

Now, Lodge proper USED to have a DSA just past the Arcade.  This was removed, and makes sense, as the lodge proper is now the WEST Wing of the original Lodge.  I guess if it were me, I would try to locate something at ground, WEST wing, toward the boat dock.

Again, I'm concerned about how dry the ground vegetation can get around the Lodge.  It's part of the charm the Lodge has - but it also makes it vulnerable to a loose spark .  WL, far more than the Grand, really needs a few more well placed DSA's .


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> You're most welcome! We have at least a dozen videos of us driving through the Wilderness Lodge arch on Timberline Drive, pulling up to the luggage drop-off area (check in), and walking into the main lobby. In fact, one of our fondest memories can be found on half of those videos when our old GPS system would blurt out, "your destination is on your left"--when in actuality the lobby and registration area is on your right. Just tickled us, and it became a running joke for years. I will add that, unfortunately, we don't have a video of our very first time entering the lobby.  Another thing we enjoy doing is sitting in the lobby and watching people enter for the first time--their reactions make us smile.  If you're so inclined, you can ask for a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the front desk which is a fun thing to do during down time. They have a fire pit out near Geyser Point, and in the past with the old fire pit on the beach, they used to do s'mores there followed by a family movie outdoors.  Not sure the status of those activities currently (the new Copper Creek units were opening days after we left in July). You can walk or bike over to Fort Wilderness via a paved path--it's about a mile one way. Certainly, just strolling the grounds at the Lodge is enjoyable, especially at night. Riding the boat to/from MK is a real treat, as well. I'm certain you'll love it there.



We just stayed at CCV.  They had evening marshmallow roasting at the fire pit by Geyser Point, much like they used to on the beach.  Sticks and Kraft Jet Puffed Marshmallows were free.  I didn't see any s'mores but we didn't ask as we are allergic.

SW


----------



## Starwind

storey13 said:


> I was curious if any of the regulars on this group have tried the CC pull out sofa beds yet? If so, are they comfortable for a week stay for adults, or children only? The couch from the videos I've watched look decent.



I slept on it for 3 nights, but see note below as I was not directly on it during the night.  I don't think it would be all that comfortable for anyone, to be honest.

You can feel the cross bars through the VERY THIN mattress.  Lying on my side only lasted very briefly because inevitably one of the cross bars would be at a pressure point making it really uncomfortable to continue lying that way.  Lying on one's back it was easier to move a bit to get the cross bar to hit somewhere else less uncomfortable.

I was fortunate that I sleep on a travel wedge so not directly on the bed; the only time I slept on the bed proper was when I fell asleep for a nap.  But even sitting on the thing you had to be careful how you sat and I often had to adjust thanks to those crossbars.  If you got the right spot it was fine, though.

So, padded enough except over the crossbars, but they become a significant problem to finding a comfortable position.

YMV.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know 2018 Dues are available to view online! I just checked and paid ours, they were less than we expected!


----------



## deerh

Purchased CCV in September, 2017! Our first stay will be May, 2018!!
We are excited about staying in our "new home"!!

DeerH


----------



## mrsap

deerh said:


> Purchased CCV in September, 2017! Our first stay will be May, 2018!!
> We are excited about staying in our "new home"!!
> 
> DeerH




 and CONGRATS!!!! I have you on Page 1 already!! I’ll be sure to add your trip dates!!! 

WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kungaloosh22

deerh said:


> Purchased CCV in September, 2017! Our first stay will be May, 2018!!
> We are excited about staying in our "new home"!!
> 
> DeerH



Congrats @deerh!  Perhaps we'll see you there in May.


----------



## shairpdrh

deerh said:


> Purchased CCV in September, 2017! Our first stay will be May, 2018!!
> We are excited about staying in our "new home"!!
> 
> DeerH



Congrats! We bought in Sept 2017 as well. I tried to convince my husband to go in May, but he needed a break after our trips this year. Hope it is an amazing trip!


----------



## debedo

Very excited to see this thread! Thanks so much for taking us on....

We bought in June ‘17 & December is our UY.

Our first stay is in April ‘18!  It will be a “split stay ahhhh hum....” With our extra points we are staying at OKW, GF, CCV then BWV...2 weeks total.... crazy right?   We also have points at BW so we kept adding days, couldn’t stop.

Now to go catch up from the beginning.


----------



## Ghostridethedolewhip

We are heading over to Disney this weekend and will likely buy at CCV.  Please tell me why you bought, what you like best, anything to consider.  We are told we will have an August use year, do we have a choice?


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> Very excited to see this thread! Thanks so much for taking us on....
> 
> We bought in June ‘17 & December is our UY.
> 
> Our first stay is in April ‘18!  It will be a “split stay ahhhh hum....” With our extra points we are staying at OKW, GF, CCV then BWV...2 weeks total.... crazy right?   We also have points at BW so we kept adding days, couldn’t stop.
> 
> Now to go catch up from the beginning.



and Congrats!! So exciting!!! Happy you found us!! Sorry for the delay in responding, I’ve been under the weather  You have a lot of moving around on your trip, but I have to admit, I love split stays!!!!!! We have never not had a split stay! It’s fun and gives you something new to look forward to! I hope you have a great time!!! I’ll be sure to add you to Page 1!!!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> We are heading over to Disney this weekend and will likely buy at CCV.  Please tell me why you bought, what you like best, anything to consider.  We are told we will have an August use year, do we have a choice?



Hey there!! We stayed at WL several times and just loved it there! We love how calming and relaxing the resort is! I can sit in the lobby for hours! LOL The upgrades they have made outside, including the open air bar along the water and the beautiful pool, there’s just a lot to love! Good luck to you! Please come back and let us know what you decided to do! Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> We are heading over to Disney this weekend and will likely buy at CCV.  Please tell me why you bought, what you like best, anything to consider.  We are told we will have an August use year, do we have a choice?



We bought at CCV because we love the resort and it met enough of our preferences (in the main building, transportation option other than a bus, MK area, 1- and 2-BR options) to make it worth it to us. We haven't stayed at CCV yet, but we liked the rooms on the tour and enjoyed Geyser Point on our last visit. As far as the UY question, we were offered an April UY but I asked for what we wanted (December) and we were able to get it. Good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Ghostridethedolewhip

shairpdrh said:


> We bought at CCV because we love the resort and it met enough of our preferences (in the main building, transportation option other than a bus, MK area, 1- and 2-BR options) to make it worth it to us. We haven't stayed at CCV yet, but we liked the rooms on the tour and enjoyed Geyser Point on our last visit. As far as the UY question, we were offered an April UY but I asked for what we wanted (December) and we were able to get it. Good luck and enjoy your trip!


I know we have 50 years years and I joke DVC will likely outlive me and will be for my kids and grandkids and maybe great grandkids.  That being said my inlaws have VGF and an August year.  Just a matter of fact we will end up with that as well.  Does it make sense then for us to also have an August UY so eventually we will have two contracts both with the same UY?


----------



## shairpdrh

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> I know we have 50 years years and I joke DVC will likely outlive me and will be for my kids and grandkids and maybe great grandkids.  That being said my inlaws have VGF and an August year.  Just a matter of fact we will end up with that as well.  Does it make sense then for us to also have an August UY so eventually we will have two contracts both with the same UY?



There are much wiser people around here who have great suggestions about UY. For us there wasn't a single great UY (we have a toddler who will go to school in a few years and then who knows when we will travel), so we went with the month that worked ok for our best guess travel months (December, January, and May). Jealous of your connection to VGF points! We stayed there a few weeks ago and loved it.


----------



## Roxyfire

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> We are heading over to Disney this weekend and will likely buy at CCV.  Please tell me why you bought, what you like best, anything to consider.  We are told we will have an August use year, do we have a choice?



Not an owner at CCV (hope to one day though!) but you absolutely have the choice of your use year. Discuss with your guide the times in which you travel now. Think about what months you are least likely to travel, but of course those things may change over time. I would suggest reading this post a few times before deciding: https://www.disboards.com/threads/understanding-use-year-updated-april-27-2016.1942668/


----------



## sleepydog25

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> I know we have 50 years years and I joke DVC will likely outlive me and will be for my kids and grandkids and maybe great grandkids.  That being said my inlaws have VGF and an August year.  Just a matter of fact we will end up with that as well.  Does it make sense then for us to also have an August UY so eventually we will have two contracts both with the same UY?


Good suggestion by* Roxyfire* to read up on UY issues. It can be a help if the UY jibes with your typical travel habits, thus allowing more flexibility if you need to cancel. HOWEVER, travel habits can change immensely over the years depending on kids, grandkids, or the empty nest years. In fact, it can even be cyclical with kids' schedules to consider, then empty nesting, retirement, and then grandkids' schedules bringing you back to square one. I know others will disagree, but UY has never been a major issue with me. That being said, though Disney will tell you only a particular UY is available, the truth is if they want a sale and if you refuse to buy unless you get a particular UY, they will find what you want. Now, having different contracts with the same UY is a big help--it's easier to keep track of them since banking dates, et.al., will remain the same.


----------



## DenLo

A UY today has nothing to do with the UY you want in 5, 10 or 15 years, sometimes less.  You just have to realize that points cannot be banked after your banking deadline.  So flexibility to makes changes for a reservation might not be practical as you could end up with unused points that expire at the end of your UY.

Your UY doesn't affect when you can book a reservation, you are just limited to book no more than 11 months before check in for your home resort and 7 months for another DVC resort.


----------



## lynnfitz

Hi, i've been reading through the postings, and it was mentioned the 2 bedrooms are on the top floor-isn't the top floor where they have that solid balcony, that if you sit on the balcony, you can't look out, you have to stand up? We were thinking of renting points there this August for a 2 bedroom, are there 2 bedrooms on the lower floors? I do like to sit and look out at a nice view-thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> I know we have 50 years years and I joke DVC will likely outlive me and will be for my kids and grandkids and maybe great grandkids.  That being said my inlaws have VGF and an August year.  Just a matter of fact we will end up with that as well.  Does it make sense then for us to also have an August UY so eventually we will have two contracts both with the same UY?



Does an August UY otherwise work for your travel plans and at least keep trips within the banking window of that UY?  If it works then it wouldn't be a bad thing to match up.  But for example if you believe you would normally travel in June or July I'd got with a different UY and just deal with having 2 UY's when that time arrives.


----------



## Ghostridethedolewhip

Most of when we would use it would be likely fall Oct Nov Dec
With some sprinkled spring using any remaining points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> Most of when we would use it would be likely fall Oct Nov Dec
> With some sprinkled spring using any remaining points.



Then it works ok.  I think if I were in your position I'd probably go ahead with the August UY.


----------



## Ghostridethedolewhip

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Then it works ok.  I think if I were in your position I'd probably go ahead with the August UY.


Thanks for the input.  Every lit bit helps in making the decision.


----------



## RRB

I got the "year end" DVC email yesterday which said among other things that the Reunion Station would open in early 2018. We have a trip planned for 2/11 and hope it will be finished by then.


----------



## DenLo

RRB said:


> I got the "year end" DVC email yesterday which said among other things that the Reunion Station would open in early 2018. We have a trip planned for 2/11 and hope it will be finished by then.



It will be interesting to see what the pay as you go "Concierge" is like at Reunion Station.  We enjoy wine tastings on cruises, but you can only taste wines so many times at a resort/cruise until you pretty much covered all the wines they are willing to allow you to taste.   I am not sure if we will really use this service much.


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> I got the "year end" DVC email yesterday which said among other things that the Reunion Station would open in early 2018. We have a trip planned for 2/11 and hope it will be finished by then.



That’s great to know, thanks for sharing!

I don’t get any emails - how do I sign up?


----------



## Granny

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> I know we have 50 years years and I joke DVC will likely outlive me and will be for my kids and grandkids and maybe great grandkids.  That being said my inlaws have VGF and an August year.  Just a matter of fact we will end up with that as well.  Does it make sense then for us to also have an August UY so eventually we will have two contracts both with the same UY?



We have two contracts with different UYs, and it hasn't been an issue.  But if you are buying direct from Disney, then I'd go for the August use year just to keep things simpler.  

That assumes that you are comfortable with not cancelling trips, especially summer trips.  If you book a summer trip before August 1, and then cancel it, you could run into point restrictions and possible point forfeitures.  So it is important that as a DVC owner you feel that you can book a trip and not have anything come up to make you cancel it.  Primarily I am referring to job responsibilities.   But I've seen people want to cancel due to more mundane things like a son's soccer tournament or daughter's dance recital...and then be mortified because they didn't know it would put them in a bind with their DVC points due to UY expirations and holding points.  

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Granny

mrsap said:


> That’s great to know, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I don’t get any emails - how do I sign up?



Go to your profile on the member web site and click the box for email notifications of updates.


----------



## mrsap

Granny said:


> Go to your profile on the member web site and click the box for email notifications of updates.



Thanks! I actually just looked, it is checked. Not sure why I’m not receiving anything.


----------



## RRB

The email for those who didn't get it......


_As always, we're continuously working on enhancements to your digital experience. Starting next summer, we'll give you expanded functionality and convenience on the Member website, letting you not only make but also modify your reservations when you're booking Disney Vacation Club resorts with points. The enhanced site will also be mobile friendly so you can make and modify your reservations right from your smart phone.

In early 2018, Reunion Station will open adjacent to Geyser Point Bar & Grill at the new Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge. Reunion Station is being created exclusively for you, our Members, and will function as a concierge lounge serving a light breakfast and happy hour offerings (a nightly fee applies). You may also book unique activities at Reunion Station, like wine tastings and photography classes. During certain times of day, the new lounge will simply provide a peaceful place to relax.

Your in-room experience has never been more important to us. That's why we will begin removing trash from your rooms at Disney Vacation Club resorts on a daily basis in addition to regular housekeeping visits. The daily service begins December 22, 2017, at five resort properties (Bay Lake Tower, Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian, Disney's Grand Californian and Aulani). The service extends to all other Disney Vacation Club resorts on January 7, 2018.

You will enjoy more Moonlight Magic dates than ever in 2018, with events already confirmed for every month from January through November. Included are the first Moonlight Magic events at Disney's Hollywood Studios, where the highly anticipated Toy Story Land will have made its debut by the time Members take over the park. Also planned is a return to Disney California Adventure, where Paradise Pier will have been transformed into Pixar Pier. Click here for confirmed dates.

Launched in 2016 as part of Disney Vacation Club's celebration of "25 years and beyond," the Member Lounge on the second floor of the Imagination! Pavilion at Epcot became an instant hit. The lounge's popularity prompted its extended operation in 2017, and I'm pleased to report that it's scheduled to remain open throughout 2018. If you happen to be visiting Epcot, I encourage you to stop by the lounge between 10 a.m. and 6 p.m. daily to enjoy comfortable seating, complimentary soft drinks, Wi-Fi, device-charging stations, access to Member Service Advisors and more.

We know how important it is for you to reach Member Services at convenient times. With that in mind, we have extended the hours for Member Services by 90 minutes each day - to 9 p.m. ET on weekdays and to 7 p.m. ET on weekends.

You've been asking about this for a long time, and I couldn't be more pleased to provide it: Personalized merchandise. We're talking about shirts, hats and other apparel and gift items that are customizable for each Member and their resort. You can even add the milestone year you joined Disney Vacation Club. Visit the Benefits & More section of DisneyVacationClub.com to learn more about how to show your pride in your Home Resort.

And don't forget about the exclusive ticket savings we're offering Members and guests at Walt Disney World Resort, available for purchase for only a few more days (you can buy them through January 3, 2018, and activate them through the end of 2018). Save more than 25% on a Disney Platinum Plus Annual Pass, or get seven days of Disney Theme Parks for the price of five. These are two really exciting offers - and a continuation of the discounts and special offers we make available to our Members, like extensive merchandise and dining discounts at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort, as well as unique opportunities with Disney Cruise Line and Adventures by Disney._


----------



## Granny

mrsap said:


> Thanks! I actually just looked, it is checked. Not sure why I’m not receiving anything.



I would call MS at some point and have them go over your account settings.  I'd suggest calling in the afternoon as we are in the 11 month booking period for Thanksgiving now, and moving into that early December 11 month booking period pretty soon!


----------



## Capang

mrsap said:


> Thanks! I actually just looked, it is checked. Not sure why I’m not receiving anything.


Check your “all inboxes” and spam as well. I had to move the first few emails from spam to my inbox. I think I also checked some box that said this is not spam.


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> Check your “all inboxes” and spam as well. I had to move the first few emails from spam to my inbox. I think I also checked some box that said this is not spam.



Thanks! Yeah I did!! Maybe I’ll call to make sure nothings wrong. My husband isn’t getting any either.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just booked our CCV trip for November!! It will be our first official stay there as owners!!! (We switched resorts for July) Very excited!


----------



## DenLo

My husband gets all the emails but I don't.  He is the lead name on the contract.  I too have checked to receive emails, but I still don't.  MS must need to do something to get both names to receive emails.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> My husband gets all the emails but I don't.  He is the lead name on the contract.  I too have checked to receive emails, but I still don't.  MS must need to do something to get both names to receive emails.



I’d be happy if at least he got them!! I’ll just have to call after the holidays!


----------



## mrsap

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!! Thank you all for visiting the CCV board!! I enjoy chatting with all of you!!!


----------



## Eeyore1978

I became an owner in July 2017.

My first stay as an owner will be 2nd till 23rd July 2018. My first stay as an owner and my 40 th birthday. I can’t wait


----------



## mrsap

Eeyore1978 said:


> I became an owner in July 2017.
> 
> My first stay as an owner will be 2nd till 23rd July 2018. My first stay as an owner and my 40 th birthday. I can’t wait



 and Congrats!! Happy you found us!! I’ll be sure to get you on Page 1!!!! That’s awesome you’ll be staying for your 40th!!! My 40th was yesterday!! 

*WELCOME HOME!!!!*


----------



## Eeyore1978

So glad I found this page - so much information at hand. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Clara Fett

Hi everyone! So happy to have found this thread  We became new DVC owners in November & our UY is June. We had our first stay at WL the week after Thanksgiving and completely fell in love with the resort & the glorious boat ride to & from MK.  I booked our first stay yesterday morning - a lovely way to start Christmas Eve - and we will be staying the exact same dates as mrsap (hope you had a great birthday!!) ... Nov 24 - Dec 1, 2018


----------



## DenLo

Happy Holidays everyone, so I was too busy yesterday to give you a Christmas wish.  I hope you and yours have a magical New Year!


----------



## Melina Hestnes

RRB said:


> How was the 2 BR ????


2BR was really nice. A couple bad notes though - from the living room, there is an open vent into the bedroom with the 2 queens. Makes it seem like the folks sleeping in those two areas are in a big common room - there is little if any noise isolation. Also, from that side of the building you can hear the boat horn every time a boat docks, and the geyser every time it erupts. 
On the positive side, the balcony spanned all three rooms, so you end up with 6 chairs and 3 little tables out on the balcony - plenty of room for everyone to enjoy.
We also really enjoyed the dining area - seating for all 8 of us.


----------



## DenLo

Melina Hestnes said:


> 2BR was really nice. A couple bad notes though - from the living room, there is an open vent into the bedroom with the 2 queens. Makes it seem like the folks sleeping in those two areas are in a big common room - there is little if any noise isolation. Also, from that side of the building you can hear the boat horn every time a boat docks, and the geyser every time it erupts.
> On the positive side, the balcony spanned all three rooms, so you end up with 6 chairs and 3 little tables out on the balcony - plenty of room for everyone to enjoy.
> We also really enjoyed the dining area - seating for all 8 of us.



I saw during construction that they were cutting a rectangle above the living room door.  I couldn't figure out why they would need one there.  It still seems strange to me if sound travels through it. I hate to say it but it reminds me of the door between a 1BR and studio on a lockoff.  All the sound from one room travels to the other.  At least you know it is your own family instead of strangers.  I would write member satisfaction, dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com, and let them know that it just carries noise from one room to the other.


----------



## mrsap

Clara Fett said:


> Hi everyone! So happy to have found this thread  We became new DVC owners in November & our UY is June. We had our first stay at WL the week after Thanksgiving and completely fell in love with the resort & the glorious boat ride to & from MK.  I booked our first stay yesterday morning - a lovely way to start Christmas Eve - and we will be staying the exact same dates as mrsap (hope you had a great birthday!!) ... Nov 24 - Dec 1, 2018



 and Congrats!!!! Happy you found us!!!! That’s awesome we’re staying the same time!!! Maybe we can do a meet up!! I love Bobba Fett!! It’s an honor to meet his wife!!! LOL I’ll get you right up on the 1st Page!!!  And thank you for the birthday wishes!!! Congrats again and...

*WELCOME HOME!!!!*


----------



## PatMcDuck

Yes, that vent was so strange and annoying!  We were in a 1BR and moved to a dedicated 2BR 1/2 way thru trip (when other family members joined us).  You could even see light thru that vent, couldn't you, or am I dreaming that?  

We loved the large balcony, we preferred that side with the geyser, even with the noise (we were at the end of the hall).  When we moved to the 2BR, unfortunately we were on the top floor, with the separate small balconies cut out of the roofline, those are not as nice to me... (that was on other side of hall, facing the new BR pool).


----------



## kungaloosh22

PatMcDuck said:


> Yes, that vent was so strange and annoying!  We were in a 1BR and moved to a dedicated 2BR 1/2 way thru trip (when other family members joined us).  You could even see light thru that vent, couldn't you, or am I dreaming that?



Ugh. I'm not liking these reports. What on earth would be the point of such a vent?


----------



## emilymad

How are the mattresses is the studio rooms?  I see that they use the wooden bed frame like the Poly.  We just got back from the Poly and the bed was super hard.  I have back issues and if our trip had been any longer we would have been switching resorts.  It look me days to recover.  We stayed at BCV the same trip and had zero issues so I am wondering if the difference was the bed frame.


----------



## DenLo

The bed at CCV was firmer than at BLT.  DH loved it as he prefers a firmer bed.  I didn't like it much due to arthritis as I felt the bed didn't have much give. I forgot to ask for an egg crate topper.  Hopefully they have them at CCV/WL.


----------



## emilymad

DenLo said:


> The bed at CCV was firmer than at BLT.  DH loved it as he prefers a firmer bed.  I didn't like it much due to arthritis as I felt the bed didn't have much give. I forgot to ask for an egg crate topper.  Hopefully they have them at CCV/WL.



Thanks!  I travel with my own egg crate topper and but that on the Poly bed and it was still unbearable.


----------



## Spartan86

kungaloosh22 said:


> Ugh. I'm not liking these reports. What on earth would be the point of such a vent?


Just guessing no cold air return in Bedroom for HVAC. From these two photos I’d guess the cold air return is there by the table. Not an HVAC expert and have not stayed at CCV.


----------



## Clara Fett

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!!! Happy you found us!!!! That’s awesome we’re staying the same time!!! Maybe we can do a meet up!! I love Bobba Fett!! It’s an honor to meet his wife!!! LOL I’ll get you right up on the 1st Page!!!  And thank you for the birthday wishes!!! Congrats again and...
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!!!!*


Thank you so much for the warm welcome, mrsap, also for adding my details to the 1st page (so excited to be official now!).  Yes - Mr Fett's a real trooper - especially now that he's having to put up with me buying red-&-black-buffalo-check-everything in the after-Christmas sales so we can decorate like WL next year ... not that I'm obsessed or anything Would be lovely to meet up in November!


----------



## mrsap

Clara Fett said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome, mrsap, also for adding my details to the 1st page (so excited to be official now!).  Yes - Mr Fett's a real trooper - especially now that he's having to put up with me buying red-&-black-buffalo-check-everything in the after-Christmas sales so we can decorate like WL next year ... not that I'm obsessed or anything Would be lovely to meet up in November!



No problem!!! I’m happy for you! LOL that’s hysterical!!!! Nothing wrong with that!!! LOL We will definitely plan something once we get closer!!!  Looking forward to planning over the next few months!!


----------



## b2k1121

Is the studio layout in this Touring Plans video of Copper Creek typical? 






Can't find any info on this, it's basically a one bedroom without the kitchen.


----------



## pixieprincess925

I agree, it is probably due to incorrect venting. Considering these all used to be indpendent rooms, you'd think they would get the venting right the first time. I wish they would change that!


----------



## Spartan86

b2k1121 said:


> Is the studio layout in this Touring Plans video of Copper Creek typical?
> Can't find any info on this, it's basically a one bedroom without the kitchen.


Nice 3D tour here on a sponsor’s website. Yeah the video you posted looks odd. Maybe one of the fabled “alternate” studios?
https://www.dvcrequest.com/copper-creek.asp

ETA: Yes looking further I would definitely say it’s an alternate. As far as I know part of a two bedroom lockoff at the “jog” in the hallwys of floors 2-6 and above on 7


----------



## Starwind

b2k1121 said:


> Is the studio layout in this Touring Plans video of Copper Creek typical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find any info on this, it's basically a one bedroom without the kitchen.



No, that is not a normal one.  it looks like it is probably one of the "alternate" ones.

This is linked from the DVC website and is a virtual tour of a normal CCV deluxe studio with walk-in shower.  The one we had was mirror image to it.  https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=Zp7gtUdZMZy

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

b2k1121 said:


> Is the studio layout in this Touring Plans video of Copper Creek typical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find any info on this, it's basically a one bedroom without the kitchen.



As mentioned that is one of the few alternate studios.  There's 4 or maybe 5 of them?  They are requests, not a booking category.


----------



## Granny




----------



## sleepydog25

I second *Granny's* salutations! From your sisters and brothers over on the VWL Groupies thread, we hope you all have a great 2018 getting to know your new resort!


----------



## Chrissy2270

Hi There , We just signed our contract for our add on at CCV September UY, we also own at BRV . We are looking forward to many fun years with the kids and grand-kids . We are 335 sleeps away.  so here I sit with you folks, planning our next adventure. 

Chrissy


----------



## guppy1013

Booked for June 23-29 at CCV, studio with shower. I was hoping to request an alternate layout studio but from the video posted, looks like a tub.


----------



## Chrissy2270

Looking for some advice about split stays and what you folks might do in my situation. I have enough points to stay in a CCV Studio for 9 nights and then at 7 months I can TRY to combine my points from BRV to get all 9 nights as a one bedroom stay. Or I also have the alternative that I can do: I can book the first four nights at BRV 1 bedroom and the last 5 nights in a 1 bedroom at CCV and then at 7 months try to combine them. My Husband hates split stays but I really want to stay in a 1 bedroom. 

Thank you for any advice you might have.

Chrissy


----------



## Chrissy2270

Granny said:


> View attachment 291377


Happy New Year


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Chrissy2270 said:


> Looking for some advice about split stays and what you folks might do in my situation. I have enough points to stay in a CCV Studio for 9 nights and then at 7 months I can TRY to combine my points from BRV to get all 9 nights as a one bedroom stay. Or I also have the alternative that I can do: I can book the first four nights at BRV 1 bedroom and the last 5 nights in a 1 bedroom at CCV and then at 7 months try to combine them. My Husband hates split stays but I really want to stay in a 1 bedroom.
> 
> Thank you for any advice you might have.
> 
> Chrissy



What time of the year are you looking at going?  One thing is about as easy of a switch as you can get.  Just plan a park afternoon, drop off your bags with Bell services before you leave and when you get back your CCV 1BR would be ready (or vice versa).  I'd be inclined to book the 1BR's and if I didn't get the one part switched to CCV right at 7 months then you have the waitlist to try and get it.  If that didn't come thru then a pretty easy move.


----------



## DenLo

b2k1121 said:


> Is the studio layout in this Touring Plans video of Copper Creek typical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find any info on this, it's basically a one bedroom without the kitchen.



This definitely is one of the rare Alternative studios, there are only 4-6 of them, where the room has a separate living room area from the bedroom portion.


----------



## DenLo

I heard that the Alternative Studios only have the tub/shower combo.  I don't really care for the slide doors on the tub.  It looks like it would get in the way of bathing kids.  I guess for an adult you could have a really steamy bath by closing the sliding doors.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I heard that the Alternative Studios only have the tub/shower combo.  I don't really care for the slide doors on the tub.  It looks like it would get in the way of bathing kids.  I guess for an adult you could have a really steamy bath by closing the sliding doors.



I was going to ask if all the tubs rooms at CCV have the sliding door?  Just a few years ago a lot of hotels removed those.  I know anyplace I lived that had them I hated it - just a pain to clean that track.


----------



## Chrissy2270

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What time of the year are you looking at going?  One thing is about as easy of a switch as you can get.  Just plan a park afternoon, drop off your bags with Bell services before you leave and when you get back your CCV 1BR would be ready (or vice versa).  I'd be inclined to book the 1BR's and if I didn't get the one part switched to CCV right at 7 months then you have the waitlist to try and get it.  If that didn't come thru then a pretty easy move.


Thank you Kat, That's what I'm leaning towards. I appreciate the input


----------



## Chrissy2270

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What time of the year are you looking at going?  One thing is about as easy of a switch as you can get.  Just plan a park afternoon, drop off your bags with Bell services before you leave and when you get back your CCV 1BR would be ready (or vice versa).  I'd be inclined to book the 1BR's and if I didn't get the one part switched to CCV right at 7 months then you have the waitlist to try and get it.  If that didn't come thru then a pretty easy move.


We are going first week of December


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Chrissy2270 said:


> We are going first week of December



That means I'd be thinking it would remain a split stay but waitlists do work and cancellations do happen.   If your husband is 100% against moving then the studio at CCV will be the safest.  That 1st week of December is the busiest DVC week so probably the least likely to switch but you have the benefit of trying for a 1BR which is the easiest to book.  And as I mentioned it's a pretty easy move if you didn't get switched.


----------



## Chrissy2270

Decisions...decisions lol.


----------



## RRB

We went to Wilderness Lodge today for breakfast and asked the DVC guy if we could see the CC rooms (they were not finished when we were there last). He took us through a studio, a 1 BR and a cabin. MUCH NICER THAN THE MODELS!. The cabins are amazing! We stayed at a Poly Bungalow for the last 2 nights. I have always loved the bungalows but the cabins are nicer. They took everything the learned about the Bungalows and put it into the cabins. I can't wait for Feb 11 when we stay at the cabins for 4 nights.


----------



## shairpdrh

Happy New Year, CCV folks! Hope all of those traveling in 2018 are as excited to go home as we are!


----------



## mrsap

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
Hope you all have a year full of magical vacations!!!!!!!!!!*
**


----------



## hobbes4444

Apologize for a duplicate post to one on the WL thread, but thought I might get a quicker answer here.  Has anyone used an airbed in addition to the sofabed (opened) in a 1BR?  We're a party of 4, traveling with two teenage boys that are not keen on sharing the sofabed.  We've used an airbed at the old VWL 1BRs, but the CCV rooms look a little smaller.  Deciding between CCV, BCV and VGF for our April vacation (cash customers). . .Thanks!


----------



## Chrissy2270

RRB said:


> I got the "year end" DVC email yesterday which said among other things that the Reunion Station would open in early 2018. We have a trip planned for 2/11 and hope it will be finished by then.


I'm looking forward to this, we are going in December 2018 so hopefully we will be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Chrissy2270

DenLo said:


> Happy Holidays everyone, so I was too busy yesterday to give you a Christmas wish.  I hope you and yours have a magical New Year!


Right back at ya!!


----------



## Chrissy2270

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What time of the year are you looking at going?  One thing is about as easy of a switch as you can get.  Just plan a park afternoon, drop off your bags with Bell services before you leave and when you get back your CCV 1BR would be ready (or vice versa).  I'd be inclined to book the 1BR's and if I didn't get the one part switched to CCV right at 7 months then you have the waitlist to try and get it.  If that didn't come thru then a pretty easy move.


So I decided on the split stay between Boulder Ridge and Copper Creek. Thank you for your help


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

DenLo said:


> I saw during construction that they were cutting a rectangle above the living room door.  I couldn't figure out why they would need one there.



It is for The Speckled Band.


----------



## anitatina

Melina Hestnes said:


> 2BR was really nice. A couple bad notes though - from the living room, there is an open vent into the bedroom with the 2 queens. Makes it seem like the folks sleeping in those two areas are in a big common room - there is little if any noise isolation. Also, from that side of the building you can hear the boat horn every time a boat docks, and the geyser every time it erupts.
> On the positive side, the balcony spanned all three rooms, so you end up with 6 chairs and 3 little tables out on the balcony - plenty of room for everyone to enjoy.
> We also really enjoyed the dining area - seating for all 8 of us.


Good to know!  I have a dedicated 2BR booked for our first CCV stay in October.  We'll be with my DD who will be about 20 months old then.  Now I think we need a 2BR lock-off so there's less noise, and she can get better sleep.  Which side of the building were you on?  Are there any 2BR's that are away from the boat docks/geyser?


----------



## jewelspirit

Currently in a 1-bedroom villa at Copper Creek and it has really nice details and features. My parents are in the middle of planning remodels for their house, and my dad keeps taking pics of things he wants to copy. We came over late after transferring, so it's too dark now, but I'll try to take a room view pic tomorrow.
Have to say, with temps from 40's to 50's this week, it's so nice to be in the main building.


----------



## Starwind

jewelspirit said:


> Have to say, with temps from 40's to 50's this week, it's so nice to be in the main building.



A caution, if it gets much colder...

We were there in december when the temps dropped into the 30s and at night were close to freezing.

The hotel had trouble keeping the public areas warm.

And the heater in our CCV studio was not working properly, which meant out room was chilly.  We got maintenance to come fix it, and they did, but the fix lasted about an hour :-(  Also, the max temp setting you can set the thermostat to is 76, so you can only "crank it up" so much....  not that that helped us very much, since it refused to put out much heat...  

In the room at least we could layer up.  It was a little annoying in the public areas as I really did not want to half to be walking around in a coat inside the hotel...

SW


----------



## jewelspirit

Temps were in the low 30's last night, no issues with heat in room or lobby that we noticed.
Here's the view from 5110:


----------



## RRB

I'm interested to hear if the cabins kept warm!


----------



## minorthr

RRB said:


> I'm interested to hear if the cabins kept warm!



Dont they have a gas fireplace?  If anything kept warm it should have been the cabins.


----------



## mrsap

jewelspirit said:


> Temps were in the low 30's last night, no issues with heat in room or lobby that we noticed.
> Here's the view from 5110:



Thanks for sharing your view! Would it be ok if I post a link to your pictures on Page 1?


----------



## jewelspirit

mrsap said:


> Thanks for sharing your view! Would it be ok if I post a link to your pictures on Page 1?


Sure.


----------



## Capang

@mrsap can I be added to the owners log? Bought June 2017, uy December.

Almost 6 months to our first trip “home” and I cannot wait


----------



## Melina Hestnes

anitatina said:


> Good to know!  I have a dedicated 2BR booked for our first CCV stay in October.  We'll be with my DD who will be about 20 months old then.  Now I think we need a 2BR lock-off so there's less noise, and she can get better sleep.  Which side of the building were you on?  Are there any 2BR's that are away from the boat docks/geyser?


I know I saw a building map on this thread - page 1. There are 2 bedrooms on both sides of the building. We were facing the Copper Creek pool. Some of the folks in our villa weren't bothered by the noise - I've just become a light sleeper.... Have fun!


----------



## anitatina

Melina Hestnes said:


> I know I saw a building map on this thread - page 1. There are 2 bedrooms on both sides of the building. We were facing the Copper Creek pool. Some of the folks in our villa weren't bothered by the noise - I've just become a light sleeper.... Have fun!



Thanks!  I've always been a light sleeper, so I definitely appreciate the info!


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> @mrsap can I be added to the owners log? Bought June 2017, uy December.
> 
> Almost 6 months to our first trip “home” and I cannot wait



Of course!!! Congrats to you!!!!! I'll get you up on the 1st page!!!!

*WELCOME HOME!!*


----------



## RRB

minorthr said:


> Dont they have a gas fireplace?  If anything kept warm it should have been the cabins.


Yes, they have a fire place. We saw it last week when we toured the cabin. It is nice but has a small flame and is behind glass. It is not meant for producing heat. It is a nice touch


----------



## shairpdrh

The lure of another Moonlight Magic Party led to a date change, so now it will be one more week of waiting until we return to CCV. @mrsap would you please update our dates on the first page to 9/16-9/21?


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> The lure of another Moonlight Magic Party led to a date change, so now it will be one more week of waiting until we return to CCV. @mrsap would you please update our dates on the first page to 9/16-9/21?



No problem!


----------



## Chrissy2270

jewelspirit said:


> Currently in a 1-bedroom villa at Copper Creek and it has really nice details and features. My parents are in the middle of planning remodels for their house, and my dad keeps taking pics of things he wants to copy. We came over late after transferring, so it's too dark now, but I'll try to take a room view pic tomorrow.
> Have to say, with temps from 40's to 50's this week, it's so nice to be in the main building.


Looking forward to seeing pics, we are staying in a 1 bedroom at CCV in December


----------



## WildernessMickey

I stayed in a 1-bedroom at CCV the week after Thanksgiving. Below are pictures of the view from our room, 7109. I was disappointed to get a top floor room because of the enclosed balcony, but it wasn't that bad. I could see the top of the MK fireworks over the roof across from us. The location was very quiet, but very close to two sets of elevators, and the lobby.


----------



## sleepydog25

@WildernessMickey - That middle picture with the faux portico is where my wife and I got married. Lovely spot.


----------



## Chrissy2270

WildernessMickey said:


> I stayed in a 1-bedroom at CCV the week after Thanksgiving. Below are pictures of the view from our room, 7109. I was disappointed to get a top floor room because of the enclosed balcony, but it wasn't that bad. I could see the top of the MK fireworks over the roof across from us. The location was very quiet, but very close to two sets of elevators, and the lobby.
> View attachment 292429 View attachment 292430 View attachment 292431



That's not horrible, I would prefer a little bit lower level though. How about inside? Are you able to see the lobby from the upper level? Or is the Hall enclosed like at Boulder Ridge?


----------



## Chrissy2270

mrsap said:


> Of course!!! Congrats to you!!!!! I'll get you up on the 1st page!!!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!!*


MrsAP can I also be added? I was trying to figure out how to do that. Our Use year is September and we became Owners at CCV in December 2017, our first trip home will be December 2018


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> @WildernessMickey - That middle picture with the faux portico is where my wife and got married. Lovely spot.



So beautiful!


Chrissy2270 said:


> MrsAP can I also be added? I was trying to figure out how to do that. Our Use year is September and we became Owners at CCV in December 2017, our first trip home will be December 2018



Sure no problem!!!

WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## Chrissy2270

mrsap said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sure no problem!!!
> 
> WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> So beautiful!


It is a beautiful spot as it looks out over the stream exiting from the lobby, and the lake is framed by wings of the Lodge on either side. Poured rain for half an hour up until 15 minutes prior to ceremony, then the sun came out. Our ceremony was small (you could only have 10 guests total) and was over in less than 15 minutes. Not 10 minutes after coming back inside, the rain started anew--typical Florida summer pattern. As for *Chrissy's* question, the main lobby is not enclosed, so you can see inside, though at the angle you see in the picture above, I'm not sure how much you'd be able to see. Once you step inside, you're in a small alcove, and then it's several feet from that to the railing overlooking the lobby.


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> It is a beautiful spot as it looks out over the stream exiting from the lobby, and the lake is framed by wings of the Lodge on either side. Poured rain for half an hour up until 15 minutes prior to ceremony, then the sun came out. Our ceremony was small (you could only have 10 guests total) and was over in less than 15 minutes. Not 10 minutes after coming back inside, the rain started anew--typical Florida summer pattern. As for *Chrissy's* question, the main lobby is not enclosed, so you can see inside, though at the angle you see in the picture above, I'm not sure how much you'd be able to see. Once you step inside, you're in a small alcove, and then it's several feet from that to the railing overlooking the lobby.



Wow! Someone was looking out for you guys! What a great story! How long ago was your wedding?


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Wow! Someone was looking out for you guys! What a great story! How long ago was your wedding?


Only five years coming up this summer. We have alternated our last four anniversaries between VWL and HHI. Needless to say, since we were married in July, it's hot no matter where we are. We did most of our photo shoot the day before so that we all we had to do on the wedding day was concentrate on looking fresh for the ceremony and a few shots in various places after. That meant extra cost for the photographer (we actually used two--one the day before and one after) and for a second bouquet, as well.  It was worth it.  She definitely is.   In looking on the Disney Wedding website, I no longer see that venue being available, though.  Too bad.


----------



## Chrissy2270

mrsap said:


> Wow! Someone was looking out for you guys! What a great story! How long ago was your wedding?


Thank you, what a blessing to be able to have your ceremony there and to have the rain stop long enough for it. I love stories like this, thank you for sharing


----------



## Chrissy2270

sleepydog25 said:


> It is a beautiful spot as it looks out over the stream exiting from the lobby, and the lake is framed by wings of the Lodge on either side. Poured rain for half an hour up until 15 minutes prior to ceremony, then the sun came out. Our ceremony was small (you could only have 10 guests total) and was over in less than 15 minutes. Not 10 minutes after coming back inside, the rain started anew--typical Florida summer pattern. As for *Chrissy's* question, the main lobby is not enclosed, so you can see inside, though at the angle you see in the picture above, I'm not sure how much you'd be able to see. Once you step inside, you're in a small alcove, and then it's several feet from that to the railing overlooking the lobby.


sorry, I am still new to this and replied on MrsAp's reply to you.


----------



## sleepydog25

Chrissy2270 said:


> sorry, I am still new to this and replied on MrsAp's reply to you.


Yep, this whole DIS thing takes awhile to master, and I still haven't after many years.   However, it's thanks to the DIS and a love of Disney that we discovered each other, and we have  glorious memories over the years of the Lodge. We first met in person at the Lodge and shared our first kiss--both on the now extinct beach. Our first outing was a walk down the nature trail.  (Despite how beautiful the new cabins are and how nice an addition Geyser Point is, I'm still saddened that both the beach and nature trail are gone.) Our first stay together was at the Lodge (well, VWL). We got married at the Lodge. So many memories. I'm sure you will have many years of superb memories of your own at the Lodge. Thanks for your kind words (and you, as well, *mrsap*!).


----------



## Chrissy2270

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, this whole DIS thing takes awhile to master, and I still haven't after many years.   However, it's thanks to the DIS and a love of Disney that we discovered each other, and we have  glorious memories over the years of the Lodge. We first met in person at the Lodge and shared our first kiss--both on the now extinct beach. Our first outing was a walk down the nature trail.  (Despite how beautiful the new cabins are and how nice an addition Geyser Point is, I'm still saddened that both the beach and nature trail are gone.) Our first stay together was at the Lodge (well, VWL). We got married at the Lodge. So many memories. I'm sure you will have many years of superb memories of your own at the Lodge. Thanks for your kind words (and you, as well, *mrsap*!).


Sounds like you have made many lovely memories there.  Our first stay was last year after buying into BRV Sight unseen. Fell in love with it and now added on CCV so we can stay in the big house


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> Only five years coming up this summer. We have alternated our last four anniversaries between VWL and HHI. Needless to say, since we were married in July, it's hot no matter where we are. We did most of our photo shoot the day before so that we all we had to do on the wedding day was concentrate on looking fresh for the ceremony and a few shots in various places after. That meant extra cost for the photographer (we actually used two--one the day before and one after) and for a second bouquet, as well.  It was worth it.  She definitely is.   In looking on the Disney Wedding website, I no longer see that venue being available, though.  Too bad.



Congrats! Sounds like a lovely experience! So wonderful that you can go there as often as you want and reminisce!! It’s definitely a special place!


----------



## Bronte

_Does anyone have any more information about the new concierge lounge at Reunion Station ...

We are staying there in March on points and I was wondering what the nightly fee will be and if anyone has seen what type of offerings they will have ... _

_Thanks !!!!!_


----------



## mrsap

Bronte said:


> _Does anyone have any more information about the new concierge lounge at Reunion Station ...
> 
> We are staying there in March on points and I was wondering what the nightly fee will be and if anyone has seen what type of offerings they will have ... _
> 
> _Thanks !!!!!_



I actually called a couple days ago! They said they still don't have any information!!! Not sure what they're waiting for


----------



## Bronte

Thanks !!!
Perhaps there will be more information by March


----------



## RRB

Bronte said:


> _Does anyone have any more information about the new concierge lounge at Reunion Station ...
> 
> We are staying there in March on points and I was wondering what the nightly fee will be and if anyone has seen what type of offerings they will have ... _
> 
> _Thanks !!!!!_


we arrive for 4 nights beginning on 2/11. I will report on Reunion Station while we're there. I sure hope it opens by then


----------



## DenLo

WildernessMickey said:


> I stayed in a 1-bedroom at CCV the week after Thanksgiving. Below are pictures of the view from our room, 7109. I was disappointed to get a top floor room because of the enclosed balcony, but it wasn't that bad. I could see the top of the MK fireworks over the roof across from us. The location was very quiet, but very close to two sets of elevators, and the lobby.
> .  .  .  .



In November had a 6th floor room with the dormered roof balcony for room 6122 which is on the other side facing Boulder Ridge Cove pool.  In the  future we will add a request that we do not want the 6th floor when making our view request.  When sitting you couldn't see anything except the sky.  So I guess we were prepared for any comets coming our way.


----------



## pharm55

Has anyone stayed in one of the cabins yet?  I have been searching through this thread and not seeing any specific posts.
Our trip will be this August and we would have 8 people (4 adults, 4 kids) and was thinking about getting a cabin for  four nights.  Is it worth the extra points over a two bedroom??


----------



## DSLRuser

Bought our first DVC today @ Copper Creek today.  175 points.  August Use Year.  We have been considering DVC since 1996, but the finances and other life issues were never right until now.  So we pulled the trigger.

Have stayed at WL 6 times or so over the years and it is one of our favorites.  So having it as a home resort will be perfect.


----------



## mrsap

DSLRuser said:


> Bought our first DVC today @ Copper Creek today.  175 points.  August Use Year.  We have been considering DVC since 1996, but the finances and other life issues were never right until now.  So we pulled the trigger.
> 
> Have stayed at WL 6 times or so over the years and it is one of our favorites.  So having it as a home resort will be perfect.



 And Congrats!!!! Happy you came to the board!!! I’ll get you on the Owners Lineup on Page 1! Isn’t Direct purchasing SO easy?!! We had our points in one day! Now going through resale, it’s SO SLOW and drawn out!!!! There are some really friendly and knowledgeable people on this board, hope you visit us often!

*WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## Chrissy2270

DSLRuser said:


> Bought our first DVC today @ Copper Creek today.  175 points.  August Use Year.  We have been considering DVC since 1996, but the finances and other life issues were never right until now.  So we pulled the trigger.
> 
> Have stayed at WL 6 times or so over the years and it is one of our favorites.  So having it as a home resort will be perfect.


Welcome Home Neighbor.


----------



## shairpdrh

DSLRuser said:


> Bought our first DVC today @ Copper Creek today.  175 points.  August Use Year.  We have been considering DVC since 1996, but the finances and other life issues were never right until now.  So we pulled the trigger.
> 
> Have stayed at WL 6 times or so over the years and it is one of our favorites.  So having it as a home resort will be perfect.



 Welcome! So exciting to meet others who love the lodge! Do you know when are you heading to your new home for the first time?


----------



## DSLRuser

shairpdrh said:


> Do you know when are you heading to your new home for the first time?



March 2019.  We committed to taking the girls 10 and 16 skiing this March.  And we decided to let some of the construction die down.  So we will be away from Disney for 2 years, and our 1st trip back will be in our new DVC home.

Last trip was March 2017.

This will be the pst time in 25 years we have not done at least 1 trip in a 12 month period.


----------



## RRB

The 2 BR virtual tour link is not working on the first page. Can someone look into that please? Also, is there a way to tell what size suites are associated with the rooms numbers on the first page? I am looking to see where the dedicated 2 bedrooms villas are located within the resort

Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RRB said:


> The 2 BR virtual tour link is not working on the first page. Can someone look into that please? Also, is there a way to tell what size suites are associated with the rooms numbers on the first page? I am looking to see where the dedicated 2 bedrooms villas are located within the resort
> 
> Thanks



The 2BR virtual tour works for me.  Maybe try a different browser?  I believe they were done by David's DVC rentals so you could go directly there too although I wouldn't expect that to make a difference.  The browser or maybe clear cookies?  That can help with lots of things.

The room maps are designated by size of the square I believe.  The second largest squares (ie, not the GV's on the end of the building) with no dashed line are the dedicated 2BR's.  For example I believe the x127 and x129 are dedicated 2BR's.


----------



## RRB

Now the link is working. Before, it took me to the 3 BR. WOW, that 3 bedroom is awesome! BTW, if anyone wants specific information or requests, we are staying in a CC cabin for 4 night beginning on 2/11 (just a month away). I won't be able to answer anything about the other room types but any questions about the resort or Geyser Point B&G. I plan on doing a thorough review on the cabin and plan to ask for one towards the east end (away from civilization). I did a review on the Poly bungalows right after they opened and am looking forward to comparison


----------



## pharm55

RRB said:


> Now the link is working. Before, it took me to the 3 BR. WOW, that 3 bedroom is awesome! BTW, if anyone wants specific information or requests, we are staying in a CC cabin for 4 night beginning on 2/11 (just a month away). I won't be able to answer anything about the other room types but any questions about the resort or Geyser Point B&G. I plan on doing a thorough review on the cabin and plan to ask for one towards the east end (away from civilization). I did a review on the Poly bungalows right after they opened and am looking forward to comparison


That would be great to have a cabin review!  Look forward to hearing all about it after your trip!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys- saw this and thought I’d post for anyone staying in a Cabin who might be interested...

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/theme...in-guests-to-purchase-additional-fastpass.htm


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Hey guys- saw this and thought I’d post for anyone staying in a Cabin who might be interested...
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/theme...in-guests-to-purchase-additional-fastpass.htm


wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Hey guys- saw this and thought I’d post for anyone staying in a Cabin who might be interested...
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/theme...in-guests-to-purchase-additional-fastpass.htm


Nice information but I will not pay an extra $50 per day per person (plus tax!) for a few extra FPs.  The article in the link had an option to vote. Apparently, I'm not in the minority with my views as 87% of the respondents also said "no" to this being a good option for them.


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> Nice information but I will not pay an extra $50 per day per person (plus tax!) for a few extra FPs.  The article in the link had an option to vote. Apparently, I'm not in the minority with my views as 87% of the respondents also said "no" to this being a good option for them.



I am with you as well! I love staying CL, but it wouldn’t make me want to stay again because of this added cost to the already overpriced room! LOL I don’t get it.


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> Nice information but I will not pay an extra $50 per day per person (plus tax!) for a few extra FPs.  The article in the link had an option to vote. Apparently, I'm not in the minority with my views as 87% of the respondents also said "no" to this being a good option for them.


88% now (after I voted). with the cost of those selected rooms being so high, they should give you those perks, not charge for them!


----------



## pineapplepalms

mrsap said:


> I am with you as well! I love staying CL, but it wouldn’t make me want to stay again because of this added cost to the already overpriced room! LOL I don’t get it.



Definitely not interested in paying so much for additional FPs! Interesting to see how WDW and DLR will be developing their FP programs over time... we enjoy using MaxPass at DLR since it’s included in our annual pass, and for annual pass types where it’s not included it’s a $75/year add-on. Much more reasonable than $50/day for a few more FP, and some were already unhappy about the $10/day option for MaxPass at DLR.


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> I am with you as well! I love staying CL, but it wouldn’t make me want to stay again because of this added cost to the already overpriced room! LOL I don’t get it.


I've no doubt there will be plenty of folks who don't mind ponying up that sort of money in order to get a few more FPs and a viewing area access. I just don't happen to be one of them. We're spending less time in the parks now, anyway, in part because of the increasing crowds since the number of "slow" times is dwindling. Moreover, it has been frequently demonstrated that having a FP during especially busy park days only means having to wait less, not get in quickly. So, paying $100 (one day) in order to get into FoP an extra time or two and wait quite awhile (even given how awesome a ride it is) is a non-starter for me. Throw in lunch at Cindy's Castle, and maybe, MAYBE you could convince me.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Also realized I forgot to introduce myself... just bought at CCV in December and happy to join you all here! Absolutely love CCV


----------



## mrsap

pineapplepalms said:


> Also realized I forgot to introduce myself... just bought at CCV in December and happy to join you all here! Absolutely love CCV



And Congrats!!!! Happy you found us! I’ll get you up on Page 1!! Looking forward to chatting with you!

*WELCOME HOME!!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RRB said:


> 88% now (after I voted). with the cost of those selected rooms being so high, *they should give you those perks, not charge for them*!



You'd think so, wouldn't you?!


----------



## Deb & Bill

We toured the cabins last week and thought they were nicer than the bungalows.  They have a real jetted hot tub instead of just the splash pool.  The fireplace was nice, too, since it was so cold last week. And I like that they put in the sleeper chair in the living room instead of a second murphy bed. But I hate that the bedframe extends past the edge of the mattress.  Both of us get up during the night to go to the bathroom and we're sure both of us would come home with black and blue marks on our legs from hitting that edge of the bedframe.


----------



## RRB

Deb & Bill said:


> We toured the cabins last week and thought they were nicer than the bungalows.  They have a real jetted hot tub instead of just the splash pool.  The fireplace was nice, too, since it was so cold last week. And I like that they put in the sleeper chair in the living room instead of a second murphy bed. But I hate that the bedframe extends past the edge of the mattress.  Both of us get up during the night to go to the bathroom and we're sure both of us would come home with black and blue marks on our legs from hitting that edge of the bedframe.


I stayed at a bungalow over NYE and the "splash pool" in 7007 was heated. Not hot, but warm. The weather was pretty cool and it was warm enough to go in.


----------



## Deb & Bill

RRB said:


> I stayed at a bungalow over NYE and the "splash pool" in 7007 was heated. Not hot, but warm. The weather was pretty cool and it was warm enough to go in.


Yeah, it should go up to 104 degrees.


----------



## Strikan

It would really change things up if you also got this option by signing up for the club option at Reunion Station.  i could see perhaps using this for the Christmas week period or maybe Easter week.


----------



## pineapplepalms

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!!!! Happy you found us! I’ll get you up on Page 1!! Looking forward to chatting with you!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!!!!!*



Thank you!! Our first stay (not yet DVC at that point) was in a 1BR in December and we really enjoyed it. The giant tub was amazing and we love the theming (we are big fans of the modern rustic vibe). We were on the 4th floor and it was so nice waking up to the peaceful view of the stream!


----------



## shairpdrh

Strikan said:


> It would really change things up if you also got this option by signing up for the club option at Reunion Station.  i could see perhaps using this for the Christmas week period or maybe Easter week.



That was my first thought, too. I am very curious what the Reunion Station option will look like.


----------



## RRB

shairpdrh said:


> That was my first thought, too. I am very curious what the Reunion Station option will look like.


This is definitely one of the things I'll be doing next month, checking out Reunion Station


----------



## Dean Marino

pineapplepalms said:


> Definitely not interested in paying so much for additional FPs! Interesting to see how WDW and DLR will be developing their FP programs over time... we enjoy using MaxPass at DLR since it’s included in our annual pass, and for annual pass types where it’s not included it’s a $75/year add-on. Much more reasonable than $50/day for a few more FP, and some were already unhappy about the $10/day option for MaxPass at DLR.


We see this differently - the AP program has, yet again, been degraded.  All due to the 90 day window for "pay to play" .


----------



## pineapplepalms

Dean Marino said:


> We see this differently - the AP program has, yet again, been degraded.  All due to the 90 day window for "pay to play" .



I think we're agreeing that we're not into the new pilot program at WDW... I was just making the point that FPs operate very differently at WDW vs DLR and I wonder how they will evolve over time, and how different they will continue to be. The DLR FP system does not have a 90 day window - it is same-day FPs only from within the parks, and MaxPass just allows you to make digital versions using the app which is very efficient. I don't love the idea of $50/day for extra FPs and perks at WDW that are not available to APs (I like that MaxPass at DLR was included in our AP).


----------



## Ghostridethedolewhip

pineapplepalms said:


> I think we're agreeing that we're not into the new pilot program at WDW... I was just making the point that FPs operate very differently at WDW vs DLR and I wonder how they will evolve over time, and how different they will continue to be. The DLR FP system does not have a 90 day window - it is same-day FPs only from within the parks, and MaxPass just allows you to make digital versions using the app which is very efficient. I don't love the idea of $50/day for extra FPs and perks at WDW that are not available to APs (I like that MaxPass at DLR was included in our AP).


With now "official offsite partner cousin friend neighbor hotels" getting 60 day fastpass they need to bring something to the table for APs and DVC that is above and beyond the 60 day fastpass.  Also they should keep 20% discount on food as well.  We stopped with AP for a while until better perks came out.


----------



## mrsap

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> With now "official offsite partner cousin friend neighbor hotels" getting 60 day fastpass they need to bring something to the table for APs and DVC that is above and beyond the 60 day fastpass.  Also they should keep 20% discount on food as well.  We stopped with AP for a while until better perks came out.


----------



## jlovesee

Just got back from a 4 nights stay at Copper Creek in a dedicated two bedroom (preceeded by two nights in a boulder ridge 2 bedroom), it was AWESOME.  We had five adults, four of them doing Dopey Challenge (four races in four days), and one doing the 10k.  Husband and I were in the master, three adults were in the 2nd bedroom. 

Things I loved:
-Tub in the master was frickin' amazing, I have used several of the jet tubs in the older 1 bedrooms before, and they didn't hold a candle, I used it once after the half and once after the full marathon, it was just as good as a hot tub.  My 6'4" husband declared it the best tub he had ever used.
- Kitchen table comfortably sat all five in our group, a rarity for DVC 1 and 2 bedrooms.  We used the kitchen quite a bit, I made spaghetti and meatballs (from scratch) one night, cooked a Costco lasagna one night, had left overs one night, so we made full use of the kitchen.

Things that were good:
-Can't speak from experience but from a user point of view the two sinks in the 2nd bedroom bath seemed like a nice feature, also liked all the storage. 
-TV in the living room is HUGE,  loved that.  Rented DVD's a few times, plus it was cold the time we were there so the TV was used a bit.
-Deck was HUGE, loved that it spanned the entire villa, didn't really get to use it though because it was so dang cold.
-Loved the details, the art work for the lobby totem poles was great, there was a Disney Railroad book in the room, but I don't expect that to last too long (sticky fingers, though of course we left it there!)

Things that could have used some improvement
-was not a big fan of the couch, compared to the one at Boulder Ridge it was not as comfortable
-Not as many utensils as previous 1 and 2 bedrooms, missed having a spatula. Seriously that's the only criticisms I have.

We really enjoyed our stay at Boulder Ridge too, but have stayed there numerous times.  For those that own Copper Creek its an amazing resort.  Will hopefully get a chance to come back.

Last thing, I will be writing up a trip report for our entire experience soon, as I have for the last four Dopey Challenges we experienced, I will try to include lots of photos.  Please let me know if you have any questions.

Jennifer


----------



## kungaloosh22

jlovesee said:


> -Tub in the master was frickin' amazing, I have used several of the jet tubs in the older 1 bedrooms before, and they didn't hold a candle, I used it once after the half and once after the full marathon, it was just as good as a hot tub.  My 6'4" husband declared it the best tub he had ever used.



LOVE your report, Jennifer! Especially this part.  

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## RRB

jlovesee said:


> Just got back from a 4 nights stay at Copper Creek in a dedicated two bedroom (preceeded by two nights in a boulder ridge 2 bedroom), it was AWESOME.  We had five adults, four of them doing Dopey Challenge (four races in four days), and one doing the 10k.  Husband and I were in the master, three adults were in the 2nd bedroom.
> 
> Things I loved:
> -Tub in the master was frickin' amazing, I have used several of the jet tubs in the older 1 bedrooms before, and they didn't hold a candle, I used it once after the half and once after the full marathon, it was just as good as a hot tub.  My 6'4" husband declared it the best tub he had ever used.
> - Kitchen table comfortably sat all five in our group, a rarity for DVC 1 and 2 bedrooms.  We used the kitchen quite a bit, I made spaghetti and meatballs (from scratch) one night, cooked a Costco lasagna one night, had left overs one night, so we made full use of the kitchen.
> 
> Things that were good:
> -Can't speak from experience but from a user point of view the two sinks in the 2nd bedroom bath seemed like a nice feature, also liked all the storage.
> -TV in the living room is HUGE,  loved that.  Rented DVD's a few times, plus it was cold the time we were there so the TV was used a bit.
> -Deck was HUGE, loved that it spanned the entire villa, didn't really get to use it though because it was so dang cold.
> -Loved the details, the art work for the lobby totem poles was great, there was a Disney Railroad book in the room, but I don't expect that to last too long (sticky fingers, though of course we left it there!)
> 
> Things that could have used some improvement
> -was not a big fan of the couch, compared to the one at Boulder Ridge it was not as comfortable
> -Not as many utensils as previous 1 and 2 bedrooms, missed having a spatula. Seriously that's the only criticisms I have.
> 
> We really enjoyed our stay at Boulder Ridge too, but have stayed there numerous times.  For those that own Copper Creek its an amazing resort.  Will hopefully get a chance to come back.
> 
> Last thing, I will be writing up a trip report for our entire experience soon, as I have for the last four Dopey Challenges we experienced, I will try to include lots of photos.  Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Jennifer


Thanks for the overview, I'm looking forward to your trip report. Question - where was the 2BR unit located? Did the entrance overlook the main lobby? please post picture in your report of the views inside and out


----------



## RRB

After doing more research on the DVC rooms as well as the floor plans for the main building of the resort, I have concluded that none of the entrance doors to the DVC rooms are located adjacent or overlooking to the main lobby. Can someone please confirm or correct that?  

Thanks


----------



## GrandCalifornian

RRB said:


> After doing more research on the DVC rooms as well as the floor plans for the main building of the resort, I have concluded that none of the entrance doors to the DVC rooms are located adjacent or overlooking to the main lobby. Can someone please confirm or correct that?
> 
> Thanks



There are DVC "Bear Face" rooms on the South side of the lobby with balconies facing Bay Lake on the 4th and 5th floor.  They are rooms 4103, 4105, 5103, and 5105, and they are believed to be two bedroom lockoffs.  There are also rooms that open to the lobby above the registration desk on the 5th and 6th floor South side, with balconies that overlook the bus stop.  These are rooms 5100, 5102, 5104, 6100, 6102, and 6104.   

Our floor by floor maps are available here.


----------



## jlovesee

RRB said:


> After doing more research on the DVC rooms as well as the floor plans for the main building of the resort, I have concluded that none of the entrance doors to the DVC rooms are located adjacent or overlooking to the main lobby. Can someone please confirm or correct that?
> 
> Thanks


I believe you are correct, we were room 6114, overlooked Boulder Ridge, it wasn't a bad view, and it was close to the elevators.  I have several photos both of the view, deck area, and room interior that I will include in my trip report,  I have written four years of Dopey Challenge Trip reports on my blog (jeffreyjennifer.blogspot.com) so I will get this done.

Jennifer


----------



## RRB

I found the diagram below online. I compared the wing in the circle below with the room layouts on the first page of this thread. I don' know what floor it is but it doesn't look like any of the DVC room  are near the main lobby. Any comments would be welcome


----------



## RRB

maybe these 5 suites on the 5th floor?????


----------



## pineapplepalms

jlovesee said:


> Just got back from a 4 nights stay at Copper Creek in a dedicated two bedroom (preceeded by two nights in a boulder ridge 2 bedroom), it was AWESOME.  We had five adults, four of them doing Dopey Challenge (four races in four days), and one doing the 10k.  Husband and I were in the master, three adults were in the 2nd bedroom.
> 
> Things I loved:
> -Tub in the master was frickin' amazing, I have used several of the jet tubs in the older 1 bedrooms before, and they didn't hold a candle, I used it once after the half and once after the full marathon, it was just as good as a hot tub.  My 6'4" husband declared it the best tub he had ever used.
> - Kitchen table comfortably sat all five in our group, a rarity for DVC 1 and 2 bedrooms.  We used the kitchen quite a bit, I made spaghetti and meatballs (from scratch) one night, cooked a Costco lasagna one night, had left overs one night, so we made full use of the kitchen.
> 
> Things that were good:
> -Can't speak from experience but from a user point of view the two sinks in the 2nd bedroom bath seemed like a nice feature, also liked all the storage.
> -TV in the living room is HUGE,  loved that.  Rented DVD's a few times, plus it was cold the time we were there so the TV was used a bit.
> -Deck was HUGE, loved that it spanned the entire villa, didn't really get to use it though because it was so dang cold.
> -Loved the details, the art work for the lobby totem poles was great, there was a Disney Railroad book in the room, but I don't expect that to last too long (sticky fingers, though of course we left it there!)
> 
> Things that could have used some improvement
> -was not a big fan of the couch, compared to the one at Boulder Ridge it was not as comfortable
> -Not as many utensils as previous 1 and 2 bedrooms, missed having a spatula. Seriously that's the only criticisms I have.
> 
> We really enjoyed our stay at Boulder Ridge too, but have stayed there numerous times.  For those that own Copper Creek its an amazing resort.  Will hopefully get a chance to come back.
> 
> Last thing, I will be writing up a trip report for our entire experience soon, as I have for the last four Dopey Challenges we experienced, I will try to include lots of photos.  Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Jennifer




Congratulations on your races, what an accomplishment!! Loved everything you loved about the room too (we were in a 1BR). How was the race transportation to/from WL? Hoping to get back to runDisney one day!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

RRB said:


> maybe these 5 suites on the 5th floor?????
> 
> View attachment 293778


Yes, those circled rooms on the 5th floor open to the lobby.  5100, 5102, and 5104 are above the registration desk while 5103 and 5105 are on the East side with balconies that face Bay Lake.  On the 6th floor there are only the 6100, 6102, and 6104 rooms, while on the 4th floor there are only the 4103 and 4105 rooms in use.

Based on the published room numbering, the entire South half of the resort is considered part of Copper Creek, with the exception of the two honeymoon rooms on the 7th floor above the registration desk.  The rooms that were on the 4th floor above the registration desk are no longer in use as guest rooms after the Copper Creek conversion, and this is where they added the DVC laundry facilities.


----------



## RRB

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes, those circled rooms on the 5th floor open to the lobby.  5100, 5102, and 5104 are above the registration desk while 5103 and 5105 are on the East side with balconies that face Bay Lake.  On the 6th floor there are only the 6100, 6102, and 6104 rooms, while on the 4th floor there are only the 4103 and 4105 rooms in use.
> 
> Based on the published room numbering, the entire South half of the resort is considered part of Copper Creek, with the exception of the two honeymoon rooms on the 7th floor above the registration desk.  The rooms that were on the 4th floor above the registration desk are no longer in use as guest rooms after the Copper Creek conversion, and this is where they added the DVC laundry facilities.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## jlovesee

pineapplepalms said:


> Congratulations on your races, what an accomplishment!! Loved everything you loved about the room too (we were in a 1BR). How was the race transportation to/from WL? Hoping to get back to runDisney one day!



Transportation was ok, not spectacularly bad or good, got us there.  Best transportation Ive had for RunDisney was from Poly and BLT simply because they are on the monorail line.  Also, stayed at poly for Star Wars last year and it was AWESOME being able to walk to the start!  (since it started at TTC)


----------



## DizDaD7

Just thought I'd browse in here. Thanks for all the info so far that I've read.

Although we are owners(*Not Here) We are staying for 4 nights during the summer, Can you add us to the list...Thanks...
7-(27-31)Studio....1st time here


----------



## RRB

If anyone hears anything about Reunion Station, please post it.


----------



## mrsap

DizDaD7 said:


> Just thought I'd browse in here. Thanks for all the info so far that I've read.
> 
> Although we are owners(*Not Here) We are staying for 4 nights during the summer, Can you add us to the list...Thanks...
> 7-(27-31)Studio....1st time here



Of course! I’ll get your dates up on Page 1!!! It’s truly a beautiful place, I’m sure you guys will have a great time!!


----------



## pharm55

Just booked 4 nights in a cabin Aug 18-22!! Very excited to see them and stay at WL resort!  Then will be moving into a regular villa on the 22nd through the 25th.  This will be our first stay at WL.


----------



## DenLo

RRB said:


> I stayed at a bungalow over NYE and the "splash pool" in 7007 was heated. Not hot, but warm. The weather was pretty cool and it was warm enough to go in.





Deb & Bill said:


> Yeah, it should go up to 104 degrees.



Isn't RRB posting about the bungalows, not the cabins?  If so the bungalows are not supposed to be hot tubs.   I am surprised they were heated at all.


----------



## mrsap

pharm55 said:


> Just booked 4 nights in a cabin Aug 18-22!! Very excited to see them and stay at WL resort!  Then will be moving into a regular villa on the 22nd through the 25th.  This will be our first stay at WL.



 Sounds like a great way to enjoy the Lodge for the first time!! I put you up on Page 1! Any questions, here’s the place to ask! Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## shairpdrh

pharm55 said:


> Just booked 4 nights in a cabin Aug 18-22!! Very excited to see them and stay at WL resort!  Then will be moving into a regular villa on the 22nd through the 25th.  This will be our first stay at WL.



That sounds like a great trip! I am excited to hear more about experiences staying in the cabins this year.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> In November had a 6th floor room with the dormered roof balcony for room 6122 which is on the other side facing Boulder Ridge Cove pool.  In the  future we will add a request that we do not want the 6th floor when making our view request.  When sitting you couldn't see anything except the sky.  So I guess we were prepared for any comets coming our way.
> 
> View attachment 292677



Was this a 1 bedroom? Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

jewelspirit said:


> Temps were in the low 30's last night, no issues with heat in room or lobby that we noticed.
> Here's the view from 5110:



Was this a studio or 1 br? Thanks!


----------



## RRB

DenLo said:


> Isn't RRB posting about the bungalows, not the cabins?  If so the bungalows are not supposed to be hot tubs.   I am surprised they were heated at all.


Yes, that comment was about the Poly Bungalow 7007. The last time we stayed in one (7006) the outdoor tub was not warm. Over NYE, it was warm. I read that the tubs in the CC Cabins are hot. I'll find out in 24 days!


----------



## jewelspirit

mrsap said:


> Was this a studio or 1 br? Thanks!


1-bedroom villa. It was close enough to the elevators to be a short walk, far away enough that we didn't have issues with noise.


----------



## mrsap

jewelspirit said:


> 1-bedroom villa. It was close enough to the elevators to be a short walk, far away enough that we didn't have issues with noise.



Thank you! If it's ok, I'd like to link your post/pictures to Page 1 for room views!


----------



## mrsap

pineapplepalms said:


> Thank you!! Our first stay (not yet DVC at that point) was in a 1BR in December and we really enjoyed it. The giant tub was amazing and we love the theming (we are big fans of the modern rustic vibe). We were on the 4th floor and it was so nice waking up to the peaceful view of the stream!
> 
> View attachment 293578



Do you remember your room number by chance? I'd love to post the room view on Page 1 for others! Thanks!


----------



## melk

I don’t really keep up with this thread but I look at it from time to time. But we just got back from two nights in a cabin and thought I would post for anyone thirsting for cabin info, like I was before our trip.

I’ll just preface it by saying “WOW!” The cabins do not disappoint.

I had requested a higher number cabin so we would be on the Fort Wilderness end. We got 8024 which is just about to the very end. So it was a good walk up to the main lodge but it was very convenient to the cabin parking lot. I had done online check in but also stopped by the front desk around 11:00 as we were making the move from OKW. But our cabin was still not ready until 4:00. Well, technically the text came at 3:55. But that was fine, I kind of expected that.

The cabin was just beautiful. No cleanliness issues and everything still in new condition. The fireplace was great and since we had some cold weather it made it feel very cozy. The view is amazing. It was so nice in the morning to just sit and watch the boats go by.

By far the best thing was the hot tub. Addressing some of the comments I’ve read, yes, it is hot. The four kids (older teens and early 20’s) were in it every chance they got. We were in it our second night and watched the fireworks from the MK. They pipe in the music, you do have a volume control dial, and the view is fantastic. We were back in it with the kids for the electric water parade. We had so much fun.

As far as any negatives, there were just a couple. The fan in the bathroom must be motion sensitive and when you went in it was constantly going on and off. While drying my hair and putting on my makeup it probably went off and on 15 times. It was just annoying. Then on checkout day we were planning on staying pretty close to 11 as our flight home was 9:00 that night. First, I went to get coffee and on my way back in, around 8:30, the housekeeper was getting supplies out of the locked storage in the front of our cabin. I told her the kids were still asleep and we would be a little while. Then around 9:15 we got our first phone call/hang up. Then about 9:45 we noticed they were washing our front window above the front door with a long stick. 10:00; next phone call/hang up. We decided to just get out but that left a little bit of a sour taste. I understand they have a lot to clean and it must be time consuming but officially checkout is still 11:00 and with what the points cost we wanted to enjoy it as long as we could.

If I had the points I would stay there again in a heartbeat. But this was a one and done. I had extra points going into holding that I would not have been able to use. So we decided to splurge and enjoy the cabins one time. I’m so glad we did it, we will always have great memories of our short visit there.

Any questions please ask, I’ll be happy to try and answer them.


----------



## RRB

Thanks so much for your post. I'll be requesting the same location as you did. Any noise from adjacent cabins, roads, etc? I am looking forward to a peaceful stay. is there a door from the screened patio to the outside? Was the Reunion Station open yet?

Thanks!


----------



## melk

RRB said:


> Thanks so much for your post. I'll be requesting the same location as you did. Any noise from adjacent cabins, roads, etc? I am looking forward to a peaceful stay. is there a door from the screened patio to the outside? Was the Reunion Station open yet?
> 
> Thanks!



No noise whatsoever. Sometimes you'd hear birds or notice the occasional boat horn but they're not loud. We had neighbors but they were quiet.

There's not a door on the patio that you can come and go through. There is however an emergency exit. It's basically a small half door that you could crawl out of in an emergency. I believe it only opens from inside the patio.

Reunion Station did not appear to be open. I never saw any life there. We did eat at Geyser Point and although it was chilly even with the heaters it was delicious!

ETA: RRB, I just noticed your tag and profile picture...love it!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

jewelspirit said:


> 1-bedroom villa. It was close enough to the elevators to be a short walk, far away enough that we didn't have issues with noise.


It looks like 6122 being a 1 bedroom is a change from what we have on the floor plan map.   I will track postings and I will update it, but have to make other adjustments to still meet total numbers of each type of room.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pharm55

melk said:


> I don’t really keep up with this thread but I look at it from time to time. But we just got back from two nights in a cabin and thought I would post for anyone thirsting for cabin info, like I was before our trip.
> 
> I’ll just preface it by saying “WOW!” The cabins do not disappoint.
> 
> I had requested a higher number cabin so we would be on the Fort Wilderness end. We got 8024 which is just about to the very end. So it was a good walk up to the main lodge but it was very convenient to the cabin parking lot. I had done online check in but also stopped by the front desk around 11:00 as we were making the move from OKW. But our cabin was still not ready until 4:00. Well, technically the text came at 3:55. But that was fine, I kind of expected that.
> 
> The cabin was just beautiful. No cleanliness issues and everything still in new condition. The fireplace was great and since we had some cold weather it made it feel very cozy. The view is amazing. It was so nice in the morning to just sit and watch the boats go by.
> 
> By far the best thing was the hot tub. Addressing some of the comments I’ve read, yes, it is hot. The four kids (older teens and early 20’s) were in it every chance they got. We were in it our second night and watched the fireworks from the MK. They pipe in the music, you do have a volume control dial, and the view is fantastic. We were back in it with the kids for the electric water parade. We had so much fun.
> 
> As far as any negatives, there were just a couple. The fan in the bathroom must be motion sensitive and when you went in it was constantly going on and off. While drying my hair and putting on my makeup it probably went off and on 15 times. It was just annoying. Then on checkout day we were planning on staying pretty close to 11 as our flight home was 9:00 that night. First, I went to get coffee and on my way back in, around 8:30, the housekeeper was getting supplies out of the locked storage in the front of our cabin. I told her the kids were still asleep and we would be a little while. Then around 9:15 we got our first phone call/hang up. Then about 9:45 we noticed they were washing our front window above the front door with a long stick. 10:00; next phone call/hang up. We decided to just get out but that left a little bit of a sour taste. I understand they have a lot to clean and it must be time consuming but officially checkout is still 11:00 and with what the points cost we wanted to enjoy it as long as we could.
> 
> If I had the points I would stay there again in a heartbeat. But this was a one and done. I had extra points going into holding that I would not have been able to use. So we decided to splurge and enjoy the cabins one time. I’m so glad we did it, we will always have great memories of our short visit there.
> 
> Any questions please ask, I’ll be happy to try and answer them.


Can you watch the fireworks from all the cabins?
Is there any other advantages to being close to Fort Wilderness other than being close to the parking lot?
Very happy they did not disappoint!


----------



## jewelspirit

GrandCalifornian said:


> It looks like 6122 being a 1 bedroom is a change from what we have on the floor plan map.   I will track postings and I will update it, but have to make other adjustments to still meet total numbers of each type of room.  Thanks for sharing.


The 1-bed I stayed in was 5110, not sure who stayed in 6122 or room type.


----------



## jewelspirit

mrsap said:


> Thank you! If it's ok, I'd like to link your post/pictures to Page 1 for room views!


Yes that's fine.


----------



## RRB

pharm55 said:


> Can you watch the fireworks from all the cabins?
> Is there any other advantages to being close to Fort Wilderness other than being close to the parking lot?
> Very happy they did not disappoint!


I am interested in the fireworks viewing as well, I have heard mixed reports regarding this issue. Apparently, some cabins have a good view and some don't? If MELK doesn't reply on the other questions, I might be able to help with those


----------



## atinkerella

Hello. We will be having our first wdw DVC stay this March for 12n from 14-26. Super excited!! 
I’ve only read page 1 so far. Lots of good info here . Just done with our fp selections and most adr. Trying to fit in a one or two Spa/salon days. As well as other onsite activities (pool, movie, electrical pageant etc). 
This is only our third time to wdw. The planning is overwhelming! I’m hoping to enjoy the many things offered at the resort
We are from the west coast up in Canada. Nice to meet everyone


----------



## mrsap

atinkerella said:


> Hello. We will be having our first wdw DVC stay this March for 12n from 14-26. Super excited!!
> I’ve only read page 1 so far. Lots of good info here . Just done with our fp selections and most adr. Trying to fit in a one or two Spa/salon days. As well as other onsite activities (pool, movie, electrical pageant etc).
> This is only our third time to wdw. The planning is overwhelming! I’m hoping to enjoy the many things offered at the resort
> We are from the west coast up in Canada. Nice to meet everyone



 Happy you found us! I'll get your trip dates on Page 1! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask us here! Enjoy planning, to me it makes the trip more exciting!


----------



## shairpdrh

atinkerella said:


> Hello. We will be having our first wdw DVC stay this March for 12n from 14-26. Super excited!!
> I’ve only read page 1 so far. Lots of good info here . Just done with our fp selections and most adr. Trying to fit in a one or two Spa/salon days. As well as other onsite activities (pool, movie, electrical pageant etc).
> This is only our third time to wdw. The planning is overwhelming! I’m hoping to enjoy the many things offered at the resort
> We are from the west coast up in Canada. Nice to meet everyone



 That sounds like a great trip! Hope you get to enjoy Flower and Garden at EPCOT. I liked it more than F&W but probably won't manage to get back in the spring until 2019 or 2020.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

jewelspirit said:


> The 1-bed I stayed in was 5110, not sure who stayed in 6122 or room type.


Thanks, I mixed up two replies.  5110 is one we expected to be a 1 bedroom.  
6122 is one @DenLo stayed in, and is one we had listed as a studio.  We’ll keep at it and make it as accurate as we can.


----------



## RRB

atinkerella said:


> Hello. We will be having our first wdw DVC stay this March for 12n from 14-26. Super excited!!
> I’ve only read page 1 so far. Lots of good info here . Just done with our fp selections and most adr. Trying to fit in a one or two Spa/salon days. As well as other onsite activities (pool, movie, electrical pageant etc).
> This is only our third time to wdw. The planning is overwhelming! I’m hoping to enjoy the many things offered at the resort
> We are from the west coast up in Canada. Nice to meet everyone


Sounds like a great trip. 12 nights gives you so much time to do things. How many in your party? what room size are you staying in? All 12 nights at Copper Creek? CC/Wilderness Lodge is such a great place to relax, set aside time for that!


----------



## melk

pharm55 said:


> Can you watch the fireworks from all the cabins?
> Is there any other advantages to being close to Fort Wilderness other than being close to the parking lot?
> Very happy they did not disappoint!



I’m not sure about the view from all the cabins. But the higher the number you’ll get a view for sure.

I had requested that end as the other cabins get the Magic Kingdom boat coming and going. I wanted a little more privacy. Plus, not sure if those lower numbered cabins can see the electric water parade. The lowered numbered cabins have their own parking lot as well.


----------



## RRB

melk said:


> I’m not sure about the view from all the cabins. But the higher the number you’ll get a view for sure.
> 
> I had requested that end as the other cabins get the Magic Kingdom boat coming and going. I wanted a little more privacy. Plus, not sure if those lower numbered cabins can see the electric water parade. The lowered numbered cabins have their own parking lot as well.


I think you're right about water parade, I don't think the MK cabins can see it or maybe just a couple on the east end. I can add a couple other things to melk's reply - the cabins toward the MK are closer to the main lobby/building than the other cabins. They are also adjacent to a maintenance/employee parking area used for the resort. These cabins are also closer to the boat dock which takes you to the MK and Contemporary Resort than the other group of cabins. The boats go pretty close to cabins on the MK end because of an island that is right off the lake shore where the cabins are located. Both groups of cabins have there own dedicated gated parking lot which is great. The MK cabins have a really nice BBQ station. The FW cabins have a BBQ station too but it is smaller. The FW cabins are close to Geyser Peak B&G and the CC pool.


----------



## melk

RRB said:


> I think you're right about water parade, I don't think the MK cabins can see it or maybe just a couple on the east end. I can add a couple other things to melk's reply - the cabins toward the MK are closer to the main lobby/building than the other cabins. They are also adjacent to a maintenance/employee parking area used for the resort. These cabins are also closer to the boat dock which takes you to the MK and Contemporary Resort than the other group of cabins. The boats go pretty close to cabins on the MK end because of an island that is right off the lake shore where the cabins are located. Both groups of cabins have there own dedicated gated parking lot which is great. The MK cabins have a really nice BBQ station. The FW cabins have a BBQ station too but it is smaller. The FW cabins are close to Geyser Peak B&G and the CC pool.



The cabins on the FW side actually have two BBQ stations. One is a few cabins down, has a grill but no picnic table. There's another one further down next to the parking lot and tennis court. That one has two grills and I think a couple of picnic tables.


----------



## RRB

melk said:


> The cabins on the FW side actually have two BBQ stations. One is a few cabins down, has a grill but no picnic table. There's another one further down next to the parking lot and tennis court. That one has two grills and I think a couple of picnic tables.


Nice. I'll look for that next month while we're there. I wish they would finish the Reunion Station. I'm anxious to see exactly what that that will be.


----------



## DizDaD7

mrsap said:


> Of course! I’ll get your dates up on Page 1!!! It’s truly a beautiful place, I’m sure you guys will have a great time!!


Thanks...It's my Sis's fav. resort...My other Sis loves AKL.....But they're both quite similar. Same architect I believe..We can't hardly wait.


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> Was this a 1 bedroom? Thanks!



No it was a studio (lockoff).


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DenLo said:


> No it was a studio (lockoff).



Yay, I am glad the map was more accurate than my misreading of posts! Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## atinkerella

RRB said:


> Sounds like a great trip. 12 nights gives you so much time to do things. How many in your party? what room size are you staying in? All 12 nights at Copper Creek? CC/Wilderness Lodge is such a great place to relax, set aside time for that!


 Thanks for adding me!! 
There will be four of us. 2 adults and our two kids 5 and 1. My daughter is turning 6 during the trip 
We are staying in a one bedroom... I’m thinking my daughters will share the living room, one in the pullout bed, the 1 yo in the pack and play. 

We need 12 nights in order to do things in a slower pace. But wow, the planning makes me feel like I’m already there


----------



## atinkerella

shairpdrh said:


> That sounds like a great trip! Hope you get to enjoy Flower and Garden at EPCOT. I liked it more than F&W but probably won't manage to get back in the spring until 2019 or 2020.



Right! I’m so glad it’s flower and garden during our stay. We also get to go to moonlight magic@ak. I’m waiting words on the reunion station lounge thing. Eager to try that out too


----------



## sleepydog25

DizDaD7 said:


> Thanks...It's my Sis's fav. resort...My other Sis loves AKL.....But they're both quite similar. Same architect I believe..We can't hardly wait.


Yep. Peter Dominick who also designed the Grand Californian.  Love his inspirations!


----------



## shairpdrh

atinkerella said:


> Right! I’m so glad it’s flower and garden during our stay. We also get to go to moonlight magic@ak. I’m waiting words on the reunion station lounge thing. Eager to try that out too



We did the AK Moonlight Magic last Sept and it was so much fun! The character and FOP lines were still pretty long, but everything else was easy to do quickly. We are there for the HS version in 2018 and I can’t wait. So much to look forward to!


----------



## mrsap

@sleepydog25 Thank you so much for your kind words on our neighbor site! I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## mrsap

atinkerella said:


> Thanks for adding me!!
> There will be four of us. 2 adults and our two kids 5 and 1. My daughter is turning 6 during the trip
> We are staying in a one bedroom... I’m thinking my daughters will share the living room, one in the pullout bed, the 1 yo in the pack and play.
> 
> We need 12 nights in order to do things in a slower pace. But wow, the planning makes me feel like I’m already there



I'm with you! We always do longer trips (we go over Thanksgiving week and the week after), so we do Disney Springs and all our favorite resort restaurants/DS restaurants the first week (and enjoy the resort), and then go hard on the parks the week after Thanksgiving to avoid bigger crowds! Enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

atinkerella said:


> Thanks for adding me!!
> There will be four of us. 2 adults and our two kids 5 and 1. My daughter is turning 6 during the trip
> We are staying in a one bedroom... I’m thinking my daughters will share the living room, one in the pullout bed, the 1 yo in the pack and play.
> 
> We need 12 nights in order to do things in a slower pace. But wow, the planning makes me feel like I’m already there





mrsap said:


> I'm with you! We always do longer trips (we go over Thanksgiving week and the week after), so we do Disney Springs and all our favorite resort restaurants/DS restaurants the first week (and enjoy the resort), and then go hard on the parks the week after Thanksgiving to avoid bigger crowds! Enjoy every minute!!!



The two of you are making me feel like we should go for longer trips. We would just need to buy more points Just don't tell my husband I said that. Although he did say that he didn't want to buy more points "before we even used the first contract" so maybe there is hope of getting him on board.


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> The two of you are making me feel like we should go for longer trips. We would just need to buy more points Just don't tell my husband I said that. Although he did say that he didn't want to buy more points "before we even used the first contract" so maybe there is hope of getting him on board.



This was all pre-DVC actually! 
But as far as points go - we did just what you said!! We just bought CCV in September and are currently waiting for closing documents on a resale contract! Our first DVC stay isn’t until July. We had intentions of buying more points down the road, but after our first stay at GF this past November (and falling in love with it!) and the sudden rise in point cost, we thought we’d jump on it now before prices get out of hand. We typically have done one long trip, but after our July trip, we will do two shorter trips a year instead. I think the rising costs are a great way to get your DH on board!!! Let him know the prices will also go up on resale as well! I think that argument would be in your favor!! Good luck!!!


----------



## pineapplepalms

mrsap said:


> Do you remember your room number by chance? I'd love to post the room view on Page 1 for others! Thanks!



Yes, we were in room 4109!


----------



## mrsap

pineapplepalms said:


> Yes, we were in room 4109!



Thanks so much! Added to Pg. 1!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> @sleepydog25 Thank you so much for your kind words on our neighbor site! I truly appreciate it!!


You have done a remarkable job with this page, and you've been such a genuinely friendly presence.  You deserve the recognition.


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> You have done a remarkable job with this page, and you've been such a genuinely friendly presence.  You deserve the recognition.



You truly just made my day. I really appreciate the kind words, I can't say thank you enough


----------



## RRB

Anyone going to be at CC or WL Feb 11 - Feb 15?


----------



## Strikan

mrsap said:


> You truly just made my day. I really appreciate the kind words, I can't say thank you enough



I echo Sleepydog25 - really well done with this thread!!!


----------



## mrsap

Strikan said:


> I echo Sleepydog25 - really well done with this thread!!!



Aww thank you very much!


----------



## mjr0483

Sorry if this has been asked and answered.
What's the deal with the Studio options? I understand Tub/Shower and Walk-in Shower, but what's this talk about Alternative Studios?


----------



## Spartan86

mjr0483 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered.
> What's the deal with the Studio options? I understand Tub/Shower and Walk-in Shower, but what's this talk about Alternative Studios?


https://www.disboards.com/threads/alternate-studios-at-copper-creek.3657355/#post-58666393


----------



## mjr0483

Those are pretty cool actually. For a shot at them, I assuming don't book the walk-in shower?


----------



## mrsap

REFURB/CLOSURE NOTICE

Hey guys! I was on Undercover Tourist’s site this morning and noticed that Wilderness Lodge has a pool refurbishment coming up in February at the Copper Creek Pool. There were no specific dates, just listed as mid to late February. I updated page one to add refurbishments and/or closures that I may find out about to keep everybody in the loop. If at anytime you guys find out a closure that I may not have listed, please let me know and I will be happy to add it. Thank you!!!


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> REFURB/CLOSURE NOTICE
> 
> Hey guys! I was on Undercover Tourist’s site this morning and noticed that Copper Creek has a pool refurbishment coming up in February. There were no specific dates, just listed as mid to late February. I updated page one to add refurbishments and/or closures that I may find out about to keep everybody in the loop. If at anytime you guys find out a closure that I may not have listed, please let me know and I will be happy to add it. Thank you!!!



The main pool, Copper Springs Pool, will be undergoing it's annual maintenance.  The Boulder Ridge Cove pool will still be open.  It is being reported that it will be closed mid to late February.  Some guests have received emails.


----------



## famgel

mrsap said:


> You truly just made my day. I really appreciate the kind words, I can't say thank you enough


I second that!!! Hopefully will be switching my current SSR ressie for 1st week in December for CCV! Thank you for all the valuable info! Fingers & toes crossed!


----------



## mrsap

famgel said:


> I second that!!! Hopefully will be switching my current SSR ressie for 1st week in December for CCV! Thank you for all the valuable info! Fingers & toes crossed!



Thank you and good luck!!!!!!


----------



## LënuSëkahsëni

I just bought in January right after the marathon with a December UY.


----------



## RRB

LënuSëkahsëni said:


> I just bought in January right after the marathon with a December UY.


congrats and welcome


----------



## mrsap

LënuSëkahsëni said:


> I just bought in January right after the marathon with a December UY.



 and Congrats! Looks like you’re new to DVC and the boards! How exciting! Happy you found us! Here’s a great place to ask questions about Copper Creek, or chat about your upcoming trips! I’ll get you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!!*


----------



## cusegoose

Well it's Official! My wife and I closed last week (June UY) and are looking forward to our fist trip home to Copper Creek in July. We'll be staying in a 1BR for one week and are looking forward to it so much. I already signed my DW up for the painting with a view at Bay Lake tower. 50 years of memories here we come!


----------



## mrsap

cusegoose said:


> Well it's Official! My wife and I closed last week (June UY) and are looking forward to our fist trip home to Copper Creek in July. We'll be staying in a 1BR for one week and are looking forward to it so much. I already signed my DW up for the painting with a view at Bay Lake tower. 50 years of memories here we come!



And CONGRATS! So exciting! You definitely came to the right board to celebrate! I'll be sure to get you up on Page 1! We look forward to having you as a neighbor!

*WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## RRB

cusegoose said:


> Well it's Official! My wife and I closed last week (June UY) and are looking forward to our fist trip home to Copper Creek in July. We'll be staying in a 1BR for one week and are looking forward to it so much. I already signed my DW up for the painting with a view at Bay Lake tower. 50 years of memories here we come!


AWESOME !!!!


----------



## RRB

I was told by Member Services today that the Poly has sold out. Get ready Copper Creek for a rush of buyers. No other new WDW DVC resorts available for another 1.5 years


----------



## DenLo

RRB said:


> I was told by Member Services today that the Poly has sold out. Get ready Copper Creek for a rush of buyers. No other new WDW DVC resorts available for another 1.5 years



I have heard others reporting that DVC is saying the Poly is sold out.  I expect that DVC is emphasizing sales at CCV now, so when that happens sales dramatically increase at a resort.  However, sales at the Poly will continue as long as there are points available and they still have points but not all UYs are equally available, people are getting turned away even for some small contracts.  But wdrl told me that more points were added to the December UY because DVC added unit 84 to the December UY which throws in another 39,000 points.  DVC needs to retain a minimum of 2% of the points but they often keep more.


----------



## wnielsen1

DenLo said:


> I have heard others reporting that DVC is saying the Poly is sold out.  I expect that DVC is emphasizing sales at CCV now, so when that happens sales dramatically increase at a resort.  However, sales at the Poly will continue as long as there are points available and they still have points but not all UYs are equally available, people are getting turned away even for some small contracts.  But wdrl told me that more points were added to the December UY because DVC added unit 84 to the December UY which throws in another 39,000 points.  DVC needs to retain a minimum of 2% of the points but they often keep more.



It's $220/point now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I have heard others reporting that DVC is saying the Poly is sold out.  I expect that DVC is emphasizing sales at CCV now, so when that happens sales dramatically increase at a resort.  However, sales at the Poly will continue as long as there are points available and they still have points but not all UYs are equally available, people are getting turned away even for some small contracts.  But wdrl told me that more points were added to the December UY because DVC added unit 84 to the December UY which throws in another 39,000 points.  DVC needs to retain a minimum of 2% of the points but they often keep more.



I had some family that was wondering about buying so I asked my guide.  They had no UY so it didn't matter.  No points in any of them - they had been told sold out as of Jan 8th or so from what he said.   Some people might not finish their contracts so yes, they might get points back that way or via foreclosure or now they may do some ROFR but they were turning buyers away entirely.  And now at $220/pt?  Forget it.


----------



## RRB

The DVC website only lists Aulani and CD on their page, not Poly. They list point cost for those 2 resorts starting at $182.00 per point


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And now at $220/pt?  Forget it.


$220/pt. . .


----------



## RRB

What will the Riviera resort go for?


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> What will the Riviera resort go for?



In my best Dr. Evil voice...."One Million Dollars!"


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> In my best Dr. Evil voice...."One Million Dollars!"



 That sounds about right. I'm interested to see what happens in the resale world and with CCV pricing in the meantime.


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> $220/pt. . .


Probably what OKW owners said when pricing for BWV was announced


----------



## WDWBride04/19/2010

pineapplepalms said:


> Thank you!! Our first stay (not yet DVC at that point) was in a 1BR in December and we really enjoyed it. The giant tub was amazing and we love the theming (we are big fans of the modern rustic vibe). We were on the 4th floor and it was so nice waking up to the peaceful view of the stream!
> 
> View attachment 293578



Was this a DVC room?


----------



## pineapplepalms

WDWBride04/19/2010 said:


> Was this a DVC room?



Yes, it was a 1BR villa. We had the opportunity to stay at a discounted rate before buying.


----------



## famgel

pineapplepalms said:


> Yes, it was a 1BR villa. We had the opportunity to stay at a discounted rate before buying.


When in December did u go? Hoping to switch over from our home r sort SSR to CCR ty!


----------



## pineapplepalms

famgel said:


> When in December did u go? Hoping to switch over from our home r sort SSR to CCR ty!



We were at CCV for several days starting December 9th. It was an ideal time to go with all the beautiful Christmas decorations and we didn't find it to be too crowded! (definitely got a lot busier in general starting the week before Christmas)


----------



## famgel

pineapplepalms said:


> We were at CCV for several days starting December 9th. It was an ideal time to go with all the beautiful Christmas decorations and we didn't find it to be too crowded! (definitely got a lot busier in general starting the week before Christmas)


Ok great to hear that is exactly the week we are going! Thank you!


----------



## DenLo

wnielsen1 said:


> It's $220/point now.



Yes and the Poly has been latelled officially as sold out.  It is no longer being promoted as an active property.  Only Aulani and Copper Creek are listed as active properties, they are going for $182 a point unless you add on 125 point and then a developers credit kicks in to bring them down to $176 per point again.  http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...no-frills-in-latest-direct-purchase-incentive


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had some family that was wondering about buying so I asked my guide.  They had no UY so it didn't matter.  No points in any of them - they had been told sold out as of Jan 8th or so from what he said.   Some people might not finish their contracts so yes, they might get points back that way or via foreclosure or now they may do some ROFR but they were turning buyers away entirely.  And now at $220/pt?  Forget it.



Wow, maybe it will be like BWV and BCV has been for so long only a rare chance of getting a few points here and there.


----------



## Deb & Bill

famgel said:


> Ok great to hear that is exactly the week we are going! Thank you!


Your problem booking on points during that time will depend on sales.  If sales are slow and not as much inventory is declared into DVC inventory, there will be more units available for cash bookings through Disney Reservation Center.  And new owners will probably use their new high dollar points at CCV for their first stays.  Pineapplepalms paid for their stay with cash, not points.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Deb & Bill said:


> Your problem booking on points during that time will depend on sales.  If sales are slow and not as much inventory is declared into DVC inventory, there will be more units available for cash bookings through Disney Reservation Center.  And new owners will probably use their new high dollar points at CCV for their first stays.  Pineapplepalms paid for their stay with cash, not points.



True. Last I checked the studios were already pretty spotty for December. If you're switching to a 1BR or larger you have a better chance (love the 1BR!). Since we can't go in December this year, we're using our points in May instead. We were able to book 5 nights at the Poly (got help for this as a "welcome home" booking) followed by 4 nights in a 1BR at VGF (booked this on our own - was still available ~4.5 months out). Early December definitely seems harder to book/switch, especially for studios.


----------



## famgel

pineapplepalms said:


> True. Last I checked the studios were already pretty spotty for December. If you're switching to a 1BR or larger you have a better chance (love the 1BR!). Since we can't go in December this year, we're using our points in May instead. We were able to book 5 nights at the Poly (got help for this as a "welcome home" booking) followed by 4 nights in a 1BR at VGF (booked this on our own - was still available ~4.5 months out). Early December definitely seems harder to book/switch, especially for studios.


Yes looking for a 1 & 2 BR and so far so good but have 3 mos to go! Borrowing points but this is a big trip for us! Family of 6 adults and 2 grand babies! Ty for the encouraging words!


----------



## DenLo

Only 23 days to Copper Creek and our second stay (we did 3 nights in November).  I am getting over pneumonia but what the hey, I'm going to Walt Disney World!


----------



## wnielsen1

DenLo said:


> Only 23 days to Copper Creek and our second stay (we did 3 nights in November).  I am getting over pneumonia but what the hey, I'm going to Walt Disney World!



The Lodge will take care of that lingering cough.


----------



## DenLo

wnielsen1 said:


> The Lodge will take care of that lingering cough.



Thanks, the cough is better, just can't breathe too well yet.  It might be a more laid back trip this vacation since I am forced to walk slow.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> Thanks, the cough is better, just can't breathe too well yet.  It might be a more laid back trip this vacation since I am forced to walk slow.



Hope you feel better real soon!!! Enjoy your trip!!!!


----------



## wnielsen1

DenLo said:


> Thanks, the cough is better, just can't breathe too well yet.  It might be a more laid back trip this vacation since I am forced to walk slow.



When I had pneumonia, my doctor prescribed Advair (among other things).  Typically used for COPD, it got those lungs opened up.  But, even with that, it just takes time.  Hope you feel better and have a great trip.


----------



## DenLo

wnielsen1 said:


> When I had pneumonia, my doctor prescribed Advair (among other things).  Typically used for COPD, it got those lungs opened up.  But, even with that, it just takes time.  Hope you feel better and have a great trip.



I have had asthma for 50+ years so, I already have an inhaler, Flovent, I had bad side affects with Advair, weaken leg muscles.  My lungs just work a little slower than the norm as they have lost ⅓ capacity from the asthma.


----------



## ajtour

So finally after 10 years of wearing down my husband, we are finally new DVC owners at CCV.  Spent a lot more $ than had we bought 10 years ago and hubby was leary of re-sale, so hopefully its worth it.  We go to WDW at least once a year.  Next year we are going at least twice because of my childdren's school activities.  We have been renting points for over 5 years now (could have paid for it already) In fact, going next week on rented points at BWV and will go check out CCV.


----------



## mrsap

ajtour said:


> So finally after 10 years of wearing down my husband, we are finally new DVC owners at CCV.  Spent a lot more $ than had we bought 10 years ago and hubby was leary of re-sale, so hopefully its worth it.  We go to WDW at least once a year.  Next year we are going at least twice because of my childdren's school activities.  We have been renting points for over 5 years now (could have paid for it already) In fact, going next week on rented points at BWV and will go check out CCV.



And Congrats! Happy you found us! If you can give me the month you purchased and your UY, I can put you up on Page 1! We look forward to chatting with you! Hope you have a great trip!

*WELCOME HOME!!!!*


----------



## Capang

So I’m kicking myself hard. I was going to book just after Thanksgiving or early December so we could see the decorations and hit up the holiday festivities. Due to some family stuff I waited too long. I was able to manage Jan 2 to the 7 for next year. I’m bummed I won’t be able to see Candlelight Processional or the holiday parties and I certainly knew it would be a tough time to book. Will decorations still be up in the lodge on the 2nd? The dates actually work better for my DH who can’t take time off from November until after Christmas so I guess there’s that at least. If I get to see CC/WL decorations (even if they aren’t up our whole stay) I will be a happy camper.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Capang said:


> So I’m kicking myself hard. I was going to book just after Thanksgiving or early December so we could see the decorations and hit up the holiday festivities. Due to some family stuff I waited too long. I was able to manage Jan 2 to the 7 for next year. I’m bummed I won’t be able to see Candlelight Processional or the holiday parties and I certainly knew it would be a tough time to book. Will decorations still be up in the lodge on the 2nd? The dates actually work better for my DH who can’t take time off from November until after Christmas so I guess there’s that at least. If I get to see CC/WL decorations (even if they aren’t up our whole stay) I will be a happy camper.



Unless you have to have the vacation locked in don't be afraid to use the waitlist to try for the times you'd prefer.


----------



## shairpdrh

ajtour said:


> So finally after 10 years of wearing down my husband, we are finally new DVC owners at CCV.  Spent a lot more $ than had we bought 10 years ago and hubby was leary of re-sale, so hopefully its worth it.  We go to WDW at least once a year.  Next year we are going at least twice because of my childdren's school activities.  We have been renting points for over 5 years now (could have paid for it already) In fact, going next week on rented points at BWV and will go check out CCV.



 and congrats on your purchase! We went on a trip on rented points to BWV and VGF after buying CCV and it was so fun to visit "home" and look forward to future visits! I had to convince my husband, too. Now I am working on convincing my husband to buy more points resale at another resort! The addiction is real.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> Thanks, the cough is better, just can't breathe too well yet.  It might be a more laid back trip this vacation since I am forced to walk slow.


I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> So I’m kicking myself hard. I was going to book just after Thanksgiving or early December so we could see the decorations and hit up the holiday festivities. Due to some family stuff I waited too long. I was able to manage Jan 2 to the 7 for next year. I’m bummed I won’t be able to see Candlelight Processional or the holiday parties and I certainly knew it would be a tough time to book. Will decorations still be up in the lodge on the 2nd? The dates actually work better for my DH who can’t take time off from November until after Christmas so I guess there’s that at least. If I get to see CC/WL decorations (even if they aren’t up our whole stay) I will be a happy camper.



I’m sorry you didn’t get the dates you want. I am almost positive the decorations stay up till the week after. If I’m wrong, someone please correct me.
Why not waitlist the dates you want?? You never know, they could come in!! But I’m sure you’ll have a great trip regardless of dates!


----------



## DenLo

Capang said:


> So I’m kicking myself hard. I was going to book just after Thanksgiving or early December so we could see the decorations and hit up the holiday festivities. Due to some family stuff I waited too long. I was able to manage Jan 2 to the 7 for next year. I’m bummed I won’t be able to see Candlelight Processional or the holiday parties and I certainly knew it would be a tough time to book. Will decorations still be up in the lodge on the 2nd? The dates actually work better for my DH who can’t take time off from November until after Christmas so I guess there’s that at least. If I get to see CC/WL decorations (even if they aren’t up our whole stay) I will be a happy camper.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!  When you visit CCV you can take a tour of the rooms and even a cabin.  Just check with the DVC kiosk near check in.


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> I’m sorry you didn’t get the dates you want. I am almost positive the decorations stay up till the week after. If I’m wrong, someone please correct me.
> Why not waitlist the dates you want?? You never know, they could come in!! But I’m sure you’ll have a great trip regardless of dates!



Agreed! If you still want the Nov/Dec dates and can wait to finalize your dates, it is worth waitlisting. I just got my waitlist for Sept last week after waiting about a month. It isn't a guarantee, but you could at least try it and see what happens for the next few months and then cancel it if it doesn't go through. Either way, I'm sure it will be a great trip!


----------



## DenLo

Aren't the decorations are kept up through Marathon weekend?


----------



## Capang

Thanks all, I did book what I could get but I'm also going to waitlist the other dates. I keep telling myself this isn't the only chance I'll have to go at the holidays, we have years to enjoy CC. It's a shift in thinking from "when we will get back" to "we have to use these points." I'm so glad we bought dvc.


----------



## sleepydog25

Capang said:


> So I’m kicking myself hard. I was going to book just after Thanksgiving or early December so we could see the decorations and hit up the holiday festivities. Due to some family stuff I waited too long. I was able to manage Jan 2 to the 7 for next year. I’m bummed I won’t be able to see Candlelight Processional or the holiday parties and I certainly knew it would be a tough time to book. Will decorations still be up in the lodge on the 2nd? The dates actually work better for my DH who can’t take time off from November until after Christmas so I guess there’s that at least. If I get to see CC/WL decorations (even if they aren’t up our whole stay) I will be a happy camper.


Most years, the resorts' decorations are up through the first week of January. In the parks, it will vary, but they generally don't last as long. I believe 2019's January marathon weekend isn't until the second weekend (Jan 11,12), so I'm not sure if they'll leave up MK's holiday decorations that long.  You should be fine with WL decorations, though.


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> Thanks all, I did book what I could get but I'm also going to waitlist the other dates. I keep telling myself this isn't the only chance I'll have to go at the holidays, we have years to enjoy CC. It's a shift in thinking from "when we will get back" to "we have to use these points." I'm so glad we bought dvc.



Definitely!!!! And it’s Disney! Decorations or not, you’re going to have an amazing trip!
Do you want me to  put your dates up on Page 1? I can always change them if your waitlist comes through!


----------



## wnielsen1

If past years are any indication, the decorations will be up.  At the very least, they will be up for the early part of the trip.


----------



## Granny

ajtour said:


> So finally after 10 years of wearing down my husband, we are finally new DVC owners at CCV.  Spent a lot more $ than had we bought 10 years ago and hubby was leary of re-sale, so hopefully its worth it.  We go to WDW at least once a year.  Next year we are going at least twice because of my childdren's school activities.  We have been renting points for over 5 years now (could have paid for it already) In fact, going next week on rented points at BWV and will go check out CCV.


----------



## ajtour

mrsap said:


> And Congrats! Happy you found us! If you can give me the month you purchased and your UY, I can put you up on Page 1! We look forward to chatting with you! Hope you have a great trip!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!!!!*


January 2018 August 

Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

ajtour said:


> January 2018 August
> 
> Thanks!



You’re up there! Congrats again!


----------



## sleepydog25

Capang said:


> Thanks all, I did book what I could get but I'm also going to waitlist the other dates. I keep telling myself this isn't the only chance I'll have to go at the holidays, we have years to enjoy CC. It's a shift in thinking from "when we will get back" to "we have to use these points." I'm so glad we bought dvc.


I had to post about this change in mentality--it's true. When you own points, you're obligated to visit as often as points will allow; otherwise, why buy them? Now, for some, that's a sticking point to not buying into DVC, and I completely understand that way of thinking, as well. You are locked into Disney unless you go to the trouble of renting your points, trading them out, or using them for cruises, ABD, etc. (even those aren't a good trade value for points). That's okay because it has a lot of emotional attachment for us.  So, we don't worry too much about missing something on one trip since we know we'll be back later.


----------



## Capang

mrsap said:


> Definitely!!!! And it’s Disney! Decorations or not, you’re going to have an amazing trip!
> Do you want me to  put your dates up on Page 1? I can always change them if your waitlist comes through!


Yes and thanks!



sleepydog25 said:


> I had to post about this change in mentality--it's true. When you own points, you're obligated to visit as often as points will allow; otherwise, why buy them? Now, for some, that's a sticking point to not buying into DVC, and I completely understand that way of thinking, as well. You are locked into Disney unless you go to the trouble of renting your points, trading them out, or using them for cruises, ABD, etc. (even those aren't a good trade value for points). That's okay because it has a lot of emotional attachment for us.  So, we don't worry too much about missing something on one trip since we know we'll be back later.[Thanks!
> Exactly. I keep reminding myself we will be back soon...


----------



## shairpdrh

sleepydog25 said:


> I had to post about this change in mentality--it's true. When you own points, you're obligated to visit as often as points will allow; otherwise, why buy them? Now, for some, that's a sticking point to not buying into DVC, and I completely understand that way of thinking, as well. You are locked into Disney unless you go to the trouble of renting your points, trading them out, or using them for cruises, ABD, etc. (even those aren't a good trade value for points). That's okay because it has a lot of emotional attachment for us.  So, we don't worry too much about missing something on one trip since we know we'll be back later.



We are just starting to feel more laid back about hitting something on our next trip. We had our first year with 3 trips in 2017 and also bought our first DVC contract. I think it is helping with planning our next trip. I think it is the reason that my focus for our Sept trip is doing things we keep skipping. I know it means missing out on some of our "must do" items, but we will be back for those the next year. 



Capang said:


> Thanks! Exactly. I keep reminding myself we will be back soon...



I keep having the same experience you have had about traveling during the holidays every time I read about WL at Christmas. I keep rethinking our Sept timing, but I keep telling myself we will be back and will have many visits to enjoy the holiday decorations. Hope you get to see them this year! Our little taste when we had dinner at Geyser Point on our Dec trip was amazing!


----------



## Deb & Bill

DenLo said:


> Aren't the decorations are kept up through Marathon weekend?


No, not always.  With marathon in 2019 being later, my guess is they will be long down.  We were at Disney for the marathon this year and saw decorations go down the entire time we were there.  Some were already down when we arrived on Jan 3.


----------



## WDWBride04/19/2010

pineapplepalms said:


> Yes, it was a 1BR villa. We had the opportunity to stay at a discounted rate before buying.



Besides the stream, could you see a pool, the geyser, and/or the water?


----------



## pineapplepalms

WDWBride04/19/2010 said:


> Besides the stream, could you see a pool, the geyser, and/or the water?



You could see the main pool, splash pad, and Bay Lake in the distance, although the view is not unobstructed from the 4th floor (there are lots of trees).


----------



## WDWBride04/19/2010

Okay, thanks 


pineapplepalms said:


> You could see the main pool, splash pad, and Bay Lake in the distance, although the view is not unobstructed from the 4th floor (there are lots of trees).


----------



## RRB

We checked in last night into Cascade Cabin 8025 at Copper Creek. I'll be putting together a full report on the Cabin but if anyone wants any info while we're here, please let me know. A preview to my report... THEY ARE AMAZING!


----------



## npuhala

Would love to see pictures (or even better-video) of fireworks view! Trying to figure out which cabins have best view for 4th of July fireworks and if view is good enough to avoid park.


----------



## RRB

npuhala said:


> Would love to see pictures (or even better-video) of fireworks view! Trying to figure out which cabins have best view for 4th of July fireworks and if view is good enough to avoid park.


Good question. we hope to have that answer tonight


----------



## kungaloosh22

RRB said:


> We checked in last night into Cascade Cabin 8025 at Copper Creek. I'll be putting together a full report on the Cabin but if anyone wants any info while we're here, please let me know. A preview to my report... THEY ARE AMAZING!



Yay! Good to hear that you got your requested "high number" cabin. I can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## iheartglaciers

Excited to have just added on at CCV today!  I've stayed at BRV twice on rented points and am really excited to call Wilderness Lodge home now


----------



## bobbiwoz

iheartglaciers said:


> Excited to have just added on at CCV today!  I've stayed at BRV twice on rented points and am really excited to call Wilderness Lodge home now


Congratulations!


----------



## mrsap

iheartglaciers said:


> Excited to have just added on at CCV today!  I've stayed at BRV twice on rented points and am really excited to call Wilderness Lodge home now



And Congrats!! You picked a great resort!! What's your Use Year? I'll get you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## iheartglaciers

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!! You picked a great resort!! What's your Use Year? I'll get you up on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Thanks!! I’m Oct UY.


----------



## mrsap

iheartglaciers said:


> Thanks!! I’m Oct UY.



Thanks! You're up there! Congrats again!! Happy you found us!


----------



## rwalker4

Just closed today, August UY.  Looking forward to our first stay as owners.


----------



## bobbiwoz

rwalker4 said:


> Just closed today, August UY.  Looking forward to our first stay as owners.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Welcome @rwalker4 and @iheartglaciers!


----------



## mrsap

rwalker4 said:


> Just closed today, August UY.  Looking forward to our first stay as owners.



And Congrats! So exciting!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!! Looking forward to chatting with you regarding future trips!

*WELCOME HOME!!!!*


----------



## shairpdrh

iheartglaciers said:


> Excited to have just added on at CCV today!  I've stayed at BRV twice on rented points and am really excited to call Wilderness Lodge home now





rwalker4 said:


> Just closed today, August UY.  Looking forward to our first stay as owners.



 to you both!


----------



## poppinspal

My husband and I are looking to buy our first DVC at CCV. I have spent some months trying to figure out everything. I have a very random question, how far are the villas from all the ameneties such as the food court, the pool, the bus stop.


----------



## wnielsen1

poppinspal said:


> My husband and I are looking to buy our first DVC at CCV. I have spent some months trying to figure out everything. I have a very random question, how far are the villas from all the ameneties such as the food court, the pool, the bus stop.



Not far unless you are staying in certain cabins.  If you are staying in the Lodge itself (which is where all CCV rooms are located except the cabins) you are close to everything.  Check the property map on post #1.


----------



## DenLo

poppinspal said:


> My husband and I are looking to buy our first DVC at CCV. I have spent some months trying to figure out everything. I have a very random question, how far are the villas from all the ameneties such as the food court, the pool, the bus stop.



First of all Deluxe resorts do not have a food court.  The CCV villas are in the eastern wing of Wilderness Lodge.  So you can get to Roaring Fork without going outside or by crossing the courtyard above the Copper Creek Springs pool (the table service restaurants are both in the lobby area).  Or you can exit the doors at the end of the CCV first floor hallway near the pool and go to Geyser Point.  It is pretty close to both TS and QS and the two pools.  The bus is easily access out the exit door leading to BRV, which is within 20 feet of the CCV hallway or around the corner from the main elevators. Of course the cabins are not within the building but on the lake some of them have long walks to the lobby of the lodge.  But isn't that the point of being in a cabin?


----------



## TeeDisney1025

We are new owners at CCV and will be staying there this March 31 - April 6 in a 2BR.  Very excited!


----------



## mrsap

TeeDisney1025 said:


> We are new owners at CCV and will be staying there this March 31 - April 6 in a 2BR.  Very excited!



And Congrats! Happy you found us! I'll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Did you just buy this month? What's your UY? Looking forward to chatting with you!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## RRB

TeeDisney1025 said:


> We are new owners at CCV and will be staying there this March 31 - April 6 in a 2BR.  Very excited!


The 2 BR are really nice. Hope you have a great stay. If you have the time and interest, we would love to see a "report" of that villa and your impressions of the stay there. I am currently working on y report of a Cabin that we just stayed in.


----------



## Henwen88

RRB said:


> The 2 BR are really nice. Hope you have a great stay. If you have the time and interest, we would love to see a "report" of that villa and your impressions of the stay there. I am currently working on y report of a Cabin that we just stayed in.



Looking forward to reading that!!! We have a 1br booked for the first week of January, but if there is still cabin availability at 7 months, I'm totally going to splurge  Please tell me if it was worth it!


----------



## RRB

Henwen88 said:


> Looking forward to reading that!!! We have a 1br booked for the first week of January, but if there is still cabin availability at 7 months, I'm totally going to splurge  Please tell me if it was worth it!


My full report will be posted in a couple days but I'll say now that it is an amazing place to stay and we will be staying there again in the future


----------



## princessfionasmom

Hi, I’m not a CCV owner, own at BLT, but we are staying in a studio April 15-20. We have wanted to stay at Wilderness Lodge for years and are so excited to finally check this place out. My fear is that it will bring on a case of addonitis while we are there.  I’ve scheduled a lot of downtime into this trip so we can really explore the place and soak up all it has to offer. Any suggestions on not so popular or lesser known things to do at CCV?  Would love to hear your favorite things to do while staying here.  TIA!!

I hope it’s ok to post this here, if not please feel free to move my post.


----------



## mrsap

*CCV NEWS...*


“On February 12, 2018, Disney declared five more Residential Units containing 12 vacation homes at Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge for the DVC inventory.

This latest declaration increases the number of vacation homes that can be booked by DVC members using points at Copper Creek from 48 to 60. When fully declared, the resort will have 184 vacation homes.”

-Courtesy DVC News

Full article:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...y-declares-more-dvc-inventory-at-copper-creek


----------



## mrsap

princessfionasmom said:


> Hi, I’m not a CCV owner, own at BLT, but we are staying in a studio April 15-20. We have wanted to stay at Wilderness Lodge for years and are so excited to finally check this place out. My fear is that it will bring on a case of addonitis while we are there.  I’ve scheduled a lot of downtime into this trip so we can really explore the place and soak up all it has to offer. Any suggestions on not so popular or lesser known things to do at CCV?  Would love to hear your favorite things to do while staying here.  TIA!!
> 
> I hope it’s ok to post this here, if not please feel free to move my post.



 Of course you can post here!! WL is such a  Beautiful resort! I think you will have a hard time not wanting to add on there! The pools are beautiful! The outdoor area is just so welcoming now, so much to see and do. There’s an outdoor bar overlooking the water, a salon right by the pools, hiking, boat rental, relaxing in the lobby by the beautiful fireplace, they’re adding on activities/experiences at Reunion Station (but not sure when it will be open). I think you’ll have to experience it for yourself and see if it suits you! I think you’ll be back!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## DenLo

There is a tour by one of the rangers at Wilderness Lodge, called Wonders of Wilderness Lodge.  It is a great tour for adults and teens. Check with the front desk for time but I think it was on Wednesday at 9:00 AM.  Also the front desk has a list of Hidden Mickeys for you to find on your own.  Definitely go over to Boulder Ridge Villas and check out their lobby and the Carolwood Pacific room too.  It is a great place to relax and enjoy the theme.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Also, bike rentals. I love to rent a bike and ride over to Fort Wilderness. Or walk. It's a pretty path with lots of wildlife.


----------



## princessfionasmom

Thank you mrsap, DenLo and kungaloosh22!!  You have upped my excitement level 1000%. I will definitely check out the tour and love looking for hidden mickeys. I know my teenage kids and I will definitely enjoy renting a bike. I’m SUPER excited now!!


----------



## iheartglaciers

DenLo said:


> There is a tour by one of the rangers at Wilderness Lodge, called Wonders of Wilderness Lodge.  It is a great tour for adults and teens. Check with the front desk for time but I think it was on Wednesday at 9:00 AM.  Also the front desk has a list of Hidden Mickeys for you to find on your own.  Definitely go over to Boulder Ridge Villas and check out their lobby and the Carolwood Pacific room too.  It is a great place to relax and enjoy the theme.



Definitely do the tour!  It's a great way to learn about how much thought went into every detail of the lodge


----------



## famgel

mrsap said:


> *CCV NEWS...*
> 
> 
> “On February 12, 2018, Disney declared five more Residential Units containing 12 vacation homes at Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge for the DVC inventory.
> 
> This latest declaration increases the number of vacation homes that can be booked by DVC members using points at Copper Creek from 48 to 60. When fully declared, the resort will have 184 vacation homes.”
> 
> -Courtesy DVC News
> 
> Full article:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...y-declares-more-dvc-inventory-at-copper-creek


This is great news for me since I’m going to try to switch in May from home resort SSR to CCR for 2 week in December!


----------



## mrsap

famgel said:


> This is great news for me since I’m going to try to switch from home resort SSR to CCR in December!



Good luck!!!


----------



## Starwind

princessfionasmom said:


> Hi, I’m not a CCV owner, own at BLT, but we are staying in a studio April 15-20. We have wanted to stay at Wilderness Lodge for years and are so excited to finally check this place out. My fear is that it will bring on a case of addonitis while we are there.  I’ve scheduled a lot of downtime into this trip so we can really explore the place and soak up all it has to offer. Any suggestions on not so popular or lesser known things to do at CCV?  Would love to hear your favorite things to do while staying here.  TIA!!
> 
> I hope it’s ok to post this here, if not please feel free to move my post.



We enjoyed just relaxing around the lodge.  There are great places to just sit and relax.  My sister brought some hand quilting.  I had reading on my tablet.  I saw one couple with books.   

Above the front doors of WL on either the 4th or 5th floor there are a couple really really nice comfy chairs that overlook the lobby.  There is a fireplace [not that the fireplaces actually really give off heat; would have been nice if they did those days since it was just a degree or two above freezing outside].  You are high enough up above the lobby that the sound is not so loud.  It was great while doing laundry as it was an easy walk to the CCV laundry room.  Actually, each of the floors ringing the lobby there are various seating areas and just great vantage points to look down into the lobby or up to the lobby roof.  Some great picture taking spots, too.

On some of the floors in CCV at the main elevators [the ones that go to the lobby] there are chairs and a little table beside  the windows.  We say people sitting there and just reading a book and enjoying the view out the window.

One night we watched the MK fireworks from the north wing (hotel side) of  WL.  I think it was  the 5th but maybe it was the 4th floor.  If you cross over from CCV near the lobby, where the hallway makes a jog there are a set of wooden shutters covering windows that look to MK.  Open the shutters.  You can see the castle.  And it is a great view of the fireworks.  No music, but that is ok.  Especially when it is freezing out   If you just wander the halls [good way to pass time and get exercise -- climate controled walking on carpet  ] you will come across the shutters.  They are easy to open and close.

We spent quite a bit of time just wandering the grounds of WL/VWL/CCV and when we found somewhere nice to sit, sitting for a while and enjoying it.  The lobby of VWL has some nice sitting areas -- and some  of them have electric plugs if you need to charge electronics [this was one downside of most of the sitting areas -- no plugs !!].

Our stay at CCV was during unseasonably cold weather [near freezing], so we did not spend a lot of time outsidde, but there are some nice areas outsidde too.

The campfire is fun, and free each evening.  ANd they hand out free wooden roasting sticks and free Kraft Jet Puffed marshmallows.  The campfire "pit" is near Geyser Point.

SW


----------



## rwalker4

Just booked our first stay at CCV for January 2-11 2019.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Checking RAT, I noticed a CC cabin is available for our last night of our May stay.  I called up some friends who live in FL, and they are available that night. Have to wait until 9to call, because there’s our existing reservation that has to be changed, and no studio availability anywhere for when we would need the nights if I just cancelled.

Will we get the cabin??


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Checking RAT, I noticed a CC cabin is available for our last night of our May stay.  I called up some friends who live in FL, and they are available that night. Have to wait until 9to call, because there’s our existing reservation that has to be changed, and no studio availability anywhere for when we would need the nights if I just cancelled.
> 
> Will we get the cabin??



Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Good luck!!!!!!!


Thanks...getting nearer to 9AM!


----------



## bobbiwoz

9 minutes wait time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yeah!  Got a Cabin, one night in May, May 6-7!

What a great vacation this will be, all because we always go to Epcot’s Flower and Garden.  We have AKV concierge, DVC Hilton Head, and more, ending in CC Cabin with friends!  Beverly and I have been friends since the 1950’s, we met in kindergarten.  Her hubby has a birthday in the beginning of May and we have been able to celebrate with them for quite a few years all because of DVC.  They live in FL, we live in NJ.


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> Yeah!  Got a Cabin, one night in May, May 6-7!
> 
> What a great vacation this will be, all because we always go to Epcot’s Flower and Garden.  We have AKV concierge, DVC Hilton Head, and more, ending in CC Cabin with friends!  Beverly and I have been friends since the 1950’s, we met in kindergarten.  Her hubby has a birthday in the beginning of May and we have been able to celebrate with them for quite a few years all because of DVC.  They live in FL, we live in NJ.


So glad you got the cabin. Sounds like a great trip!.


----------



## RRB

Report on Cascade Cabin 8025

General description of the Cabins -The Cascade Cabins are part of the new Copper Creek DVC Resort that opened in July 2017. As seen in the map below, there are 26 Cabins along the shore of Bay Lake. The Cabins are built on land within a few feet of the Lake. 12 Cabins are located to the west of the main Lodge building and 14 to the east. The Cabin numbers start at 8001 at the far west end and go to 8026 at the far east end. The Cabins are accessed by way of sidewalks from the pool area at the Main Lodge Building. There is also access from 2 dedicated Cabin parking lots, a side entrance on the west side of the Lodge building to the west group of Cabins and walkways to the bus stops and Boulder Ridge building to the east side cabins. There are 2 parking lots just for the Cabins, one for the east group and one for the west. The front desk of the Wilderness Lodge is the check in point for the Cabins as well as the other Copper Creek and Bolder Ridge rooms. Online check in will let you bypass the Lodge Building and drive directly to one of the 2 parking lots. An activated magic band is required for access into those parking lots



The dedicated parking lot – Since our stay was in one of the east side cabins, we only got to visit the parking lot that service those Cabins. The dedicated Cabin parking lot for the east side Cabins is fairly close to the last 6 Cabins in the group but not so close to Cabins 2013 – 2020. It is fine for coming and going but not so much when you first arrive with luggage.  If you only have 1-2 bags each (on wheels), the “check in” walk is fine. If you have coolers, multiple bags, boxes of food, etc, the process of getting everything to the Cabin by yourself is a bear (get it?). Bell Services is available to help with luggage and is a good idea for heavy packers (like us). We parked and took our luggage to the Cabin ourselves needing several trips. Next time, I’m calling Bell services. The dedicated parking lots have gates at their entrances and require a magic band to get in. They are not fenced.

The grounds, landscaping and walkways – since the Cabins are brand new, so is most of the landscaping around them. Disney retained as many trees and natural areas as possible and planted a lot of new landscaping around the Cabins. Cabins 8021 an 8022 are actually farther apart than the others because of mature trees that they didn’t want to remove (you can see this in the video). Although the new landscaping is young, I was impressed with the quantity and type of foliage planted. In the years to come, I can see the cabins looking like they were put down in the middle of the Central Florida wilderness. An interesting side note is that the landscape design is not the same at every Cabin. Some cabins have low ground cover, some have Pampas Grass and some have other types of plants. This is a really nice and creative touch and is a testament to DVC’s quality and attention to detail (look at the Biking video for a better understanding of the different landscaping). All species of plants used are Florida native and blend in perfectly with the surroundings. Regarding the area between the Cabins and the Lake, Bay Lake was a natural element when Disney originally purchased the property (unlike the Seven Seas Lagoon which was man made). Since Bay Lake was natural, the shore of the lake has a marshy area that extends out from the dry land about 60 feet. This is a beautiful and natural environment and is home to a number of animals and indiginous plants (see the pic below of this area). The sounds made at night by the animals is pretty cool (even though can’t see them). Speaking of wildlife, we saw owls, hawks, egrets and heard a report of a deer around our group of Cabins. Pretty special. The lake side of the cabins are fenced off with a sturdy, metal, brown painted wire fence. This fence goes from Cabin to Cabin. There is no way to get to the lake front (unless you hop the fence). The marshy areas on the entry side of the walkways are also fenced. As is the case at all other resorts, there are warning signs about possibly dangerous wildlife. There are 2 nice gas BBQ stations in the center of each group of Cabins which is really nice. These BBQ stations are well lit so you can use them after dark. The walkways that access the Cabins are very well done. From the entrance archways to the lighting, to the exposed aggregate concrete with animal footprints, the walkway meanders beautifully through the area to get to the Cabins. Again, great attention to detail. Each Cabin has its own lighted stone identification sign that looks like it was chiseled from a boulder and has a lighted lantern on top. Those short walkways have low height lighting to get to the Cabin entrance. The main walkway is well lit and you feel safe using it at night.







Our Cabin Location - We requested a Cabin located on the east side of the Resort and as far east as possible toward the Wilderness Campgrounds. We did this to experience a quiet and secluded type of vacation, away from the noise and bustle of the pools and main building. We wanted to spend a lot of time enjoying the Cabin. I requested one of the cabins from 8022 – 8026. We were assigned Cabin 2025 which is 1 Cabin from the end of the line. It is a great location, just what we were looking for. From our living room and patio, you could all the other Cabins in our group as well as the Contemporary Resort and The Bay Lake Resort. The video below shows me walking from the Cabin parking lot, to the building and a brief tour inside the Cabin. The map above shows our cabin location.






Condition – The Cabins are almost brand new and the condition of our unit was excellent, No wear or tear on anything

Furnishings and Design elements – I have read that some folks do not like the Copper Creek interior design and furnishings. We found the Cabin furnishings and fixtures to be very nice and the quality of everything was very high.

The Cabin, Layout and Functionality – You enter the Cabin into an entry foyer/hall with a large wall mounted, thick, natural wood entry table on your left. That is a great idea and it held all outgoing items so we didn’t forget them. The hallway leads to the 2 bedrooms, the master on the left and the 2nd bedroom on the right. The master suite has its own separate master bathroom including separate toilet room (with door), shower with hand spray and overhead rain shower head and separate aerated tub. The Master bathroom has a double sink dark wood cabinet with plenty of storage. The bathroom fixtures are all coordinated both in style and color with the rest of the finishes. The door separating the bedroom from the bathroom is a barn door type with full height/width mirror on it. The master bedroom is spacious with a dark wood dresser opposite the King bed, a 65” Samsung Smart TV over dresser and a matching wood cabinet closet next to it. There is not a typical recessed closet in the Master. The bed was very comfortable (we love all Disney beds) and there is night tables on each side of the bed with lamps along with small built-in recessed LED reading lights in the headboard. We didn’t even notice these lights until our second day. The Master has a door leading to the screened outside patio and fireplace sitting area. The second bedroom is roomy and has a typical closet as well as a bay window that looks out the front of the cabin with padded seat. There is storage below the window seat in the form of drawers. There is a fold down twin bed opposite the Queen bed under the 65” Samsung Smart TV in this bedroom. The second bedroom does not have direct access to a bathroom. The bathrooms for the second bedroom as well as the rest of the Cabin are located directly adjacent to the second bedroom via the hallway. These bathrooms are made up of 2 separate rooms. The first bathroom has the toilet and a sink, the second has a sink and a shower. This layout works well as someone can shower and someone else can use the toilet at the same time. Also in this area is the Laundry closet (over/under) and hall closet. Storage space in the hall closet is good. Moving on to the living room, dining room and kitchen; These 3 rooms are combined into one “great” room which is really awesome. The kitchen and dining areas are directly adjacent to each other on the right with a nice stone top island with 4 bar seats separating the 2 areas. The stone matches the kitchen counter top and all stone has “natural” chiseled edges. The dining room table is dark wood, heavy, well built and square shaped. The table seats 8 and with the island, you can sit 12 for a meal. The kitchen is laid out well with the fridge on the right side with plenty of food storage found in a tall vertical cabinet next to the fridge. On the left side of the great room is the living area. The living area includes a couch, 3 chaise chairs and a coffee table all centered around the fireplace. The fireplace is natural gas, has a floor to ceiling stone chimney and as a 65” Samsung Smart TV above it. The fireplace is 2 sided and can be enjoyed from inside the space as well as from outside in the screened patio. More info about the fireplace and TV’s in the technology section. The flooring throughout the Cabin is a porcelain wood look plank and fits very well with the décor. The patio is large and actually wider than the living room/dining room. It is L shaped and has 2 seat for enjoying the fireplace. There is a large heavy wood table with connected bench seats (like a picnic table) that will seat 8. The floor in the patio is a simulated stone. There are 2 outside speakers that play “Wilderness Lodge” music which are controlled by an on-off/volume switch. I don’t think the music is matched to the MK fireworks. We spent a fair amount of time in the patio but we were there in February when the weather is nice.  For those of you who have stayed at the Polynesian Bungalow, the layout is very similar to the Poly Bungalows. Some distinctive differences are; The wall on each side of the fireplace that separates the inside from the patio are glass windows. That same wall in the Bungalows is solid. This glass really opens up the Cabin and provides nice outside visibility. Another big improvement to the Cabins is that the exterior wall on the lake side of the building has a gable end roof (peak in the center) and there is glass from the floor to underside of the roof on that wall. Talk about opening up the living room, what a great design element that is! All exterior glass in the great room has motorized shades that open and close with the flick of a switch. There are 2 rolling blinds on each window, sun shade and opaque shades. These are individually controlled. These rolling blinds are on the upper windows as well. The outside tub in the Cabins are “hot” unlike the tubs at the Bungalows which are “warm”. There is a blue LED light in the tubs that is controlled by a time clock which is on from dusk to dawn. The biggest difference of course is that the Bungalows are “over water” and the Cabins are not. Both are fantastic. The construction costs of the Cabins had to be lower because of this with that end result being a lower point per night than the Bungalows. The bedrooms, bathrooms and closets are the same. Overall (and in my opinion), the Cabins took a great design from the Bungalows and made it even better. The video shows all these items.



Technology, lighting and Appliances – There is wifi in each Cabin which worked well in most areas. All TV’s are Samsung Smart TV’s which will pair up with a Samsung cell phones/tablet to play pictures, videos and music on the TV wirelessly from your device. I use this feature often and when I come back to the room after a day out, we all watch the videos and pictures of that day’s fun. I also use Pandora and play the “Best of Disney” channel for background music. The TV in the great room is 65” and is mounted above the fireplace. I liked this location and it was easily viewable from anywhere in that end of the Cabin including the hot tub. All lighting is controlled by on/off push button switches with dimmers. There is nice ambient lighting overhead in the great room as well as wall mounted reading lamps in the bedrooms and living room. The chandelier in the foyer is a great touch and the patio is well lit with 2 separate lights. All exterior doors have a beautiful wall mounted sconce light illuminating the outside. There is single AC unit for the Cabin with the control in the hallway just outside the bedroom doors. The AC worked fine although the weather wasn’t very hot during our stay. I’ll put the fireplace in this section because it was pretty high-tech. There is an on-off switch for the fireplace and another switch that controls lighting under the hearth. This second switch turns the hearth light on-off as well as changing the color of the light. The colors are white, red and green. The fireplace is a great addition to the Cabin although it doesn’t produce much heat and is protected on both sides with glass. When the Cabin lights are low/off and the fireplace is on, that’s pretty cool. There is a Serenity TV installed behind the mirror in the Master bathroom. When the TV is off, it looks like any other mirror. When its turned on, you see the TV through the mirror. The kitchen appliances are all GE Monogram. The bathroom fixtures are all Kohler. The master bath tub is a Kohler bubble message unit and the shower has a hand held kit and overhead rain head. The telephones are wireless, have 2 lines and capable of doing a conference call. There is also a phone in the patio area inside a weatherproof case. 

Getting around while staying in a Cabin – The walking distance from the Cabins to the main Lodge as well as other locations in the resort will vary with which Cabin you stay in. The first few Cabins on each side of the main Lodge are fairly close to everything and only involve a short walk. The first few Cabins on the east side are actually really close to the Bolder Ridge Pool and Geyser Point B&G. The further Cabins on each side are a different story especially Cabins 8020 – 8026 on the east side. The bus station is on the east side of the Main Lodge Building and therefore closer to Cabins 8013–8026. To give you an idea of the walking distance involved with the Cabins, the distance from our cabin (8025) to the Geyser Point B&G is 1,056 feet. That would be 422 steps at a 30” stride. The distance from our cabin to the Wilderness Boat dock is farther and worked out to be 1,795 feet. The only form of non-walking transportation available are bicycles which you rent at the Lodge or bring with you. There is no golf cart service available. The walk to and from any of the Cabins is enjoyable especially in February and dry weather. The grounds are absolutely beautiful. The problem would be in bad weather or if you have a physical limitations. We have folding bikes so we brought them with us and what a great idea that was. We rode over to the Campgrounds and explored that area, rode each morning to get breakfast (2 different restaurants) and had fun just riding around the resort. The Wilderness Lodge Resort is definitely a great place to bring bicycles . There is 1 umbrella assigned to each Cabin and is located at the front door in case of rainy weather. We brought 2 from home. The video below shows us biking from our Cabin to the Roaring Fork quick service location and back to our Cabin. The music in the video is the same as what is played inside the Wilderness Lodge Lobby (courtesy of YouTube and an app that lets you save audio as a MP3 clip). The music ran longer than the video and it is beautiful so I just let it go. Please enjoy the music while reading the rest of my report.






Which Cabin should you request - There are several considerations for selecting (requesting) a Cabin location – do you want to be close to the Main Lodge and main pool? If so, the first few Cabins on the west side will do that (8009 – 8012). These cabins are also close to the boat dock making it convenient to get over to the MK. Do you want to see the monorail and Contemporary Resort from your Cabin and also have a view of the MK fireworks? Then the furthest west Cabins are for you (8001 – 8004). Do you want to be close to the Boulder Ridge pool, Geyser Point B&G and Reunion Station? If so, the first few Cabins on the east side of the side are for you. If you want to be “away from it all” and have a secluded, quiet environment, the furthest east Cabins will do the trick (2022 – 2026). All east side cabins have an unobstructed view of Bay Lake and therefore can see the Electric Water Pageant as it proceeds toward the Wilderness Camp grounds. These Cabins also have a limited view of the nightly MK fireworks. The 12 cabins to the west are located where the boats that travel to and from the MK pass right in front of them (see map). Consequently, the boat horns and privacy may be an issue. The route for the Electric Water Pageant passes on the other side of the Shipwreck Island just off shore from the west group of cabins (see map below) which means they have a limited or no view of the water parade. There is a maintenance and cast member parking lot not too far from the west group of Cabins. This isn’t a big deal but just know that the west side cabins don’t have the same secluded feel as the east cabins. The east group of cabins starts a little further away from the Main Lodge Building and is definitely further from the boat dock to the MK. All 26 Cabins are identical in their size and layout. Having said all this about the locations, you can’t go wrong with any of them.

In Closing – The Cabins are an extraordinary place to stay in an already extraordinary resort. For those who enjoy the accommodations as much as the Parks, the Cabins can be the perfect place to stay. Points for the Cabins start at 87 per night and get up to 195 depending on the time of year. As the low  points are found in the winter months, this plays into the full utilization and enjoyment of the Cabins. In comparison, the Poly Bungalows start at 115 points per night and go up to 197. That makes the Cabins even more attractive. We love all DVC resorts but these are special.

Thanks for reading my report. If you have any question, let me know and I can update it with additional information

Randy


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Report on Cascade Cabin 8025
> 
> General description of the Cabins -The Cascade Cabins are part of the new Copper Creek DVC Resort that opened in July 2017. As seen in the map below, there are 26 Cabins along the shore of Bay Lake. The Cabins are built on land within a few feet of the Lake. 12 Cabins are located to the west of the main Lodge building and 14 to the east. The Cabin numbers start at 8001 at the far west end and go to 8026 at the far east end. The Cabins are accessed by way of sidewalks from the pool area at the Main Lodge Building. There is also access from 2 dedicated Cabin parking lots, a side entrance on the west side of the Lodge building to the west group of Cabins and walkways to the bus stops and Boulder Ridge building to the east side cabins. There are 2 parking lots just for the Cabins, one for the east group and one for the west. The front desk of the Wilderness Lodge is the check in point for the Cabins as well as the other Copper Creek and Bolder Ridge rooms. Online check in will let you bypass the Lodge Building and drive directly to one of the 2 parking lots. An activated magic band is required for access into those parking lots
> 
> View attachment 303070
> 
> The dedicated parking lot – Since our stay was in one of the east side cabins, we only got to visit the parking lot that service those Cabins. The dedicated Cabin parking lot for the east side Cabins is fairly close to the last 6 Cabins in the group but not so close to Cabins 2013 – 2020. It is fine for coming and going but not so much when you first arrive with luggage.  If you only have 1-2 bags each (on wheels), the “check in” walk is fine. If you have coolers, multiple bags, boxes of food, etc, the process of getting everything to the Cabin by yourself is a bear (get it?). Bell Services is available to help with luggage and is a good idea for heavy packers (like us). We parked and took our luggage to the Cabin ourselves needing several trips. Next time, I’m calling Bell services. The dedicated parking lots have gates at their entrances and require a magic band to get in. They are not fenced.
> 
> The grounds, landscaping and walkways – since the Cabins are brand new, so is most of the landscaping around them. Disney retained as many trees and natural areas as possible and planted a lot of new landscaping around the Cabins. Cabins 8021 an 8022 are actually farther apart than the others because of mature trees that they didn’t want to remove (you can see this in the video). Although the new landscaping is young, I was impressed with the quantity and type of foliage planted. In the years to come, I can see the cabins looking like they were put down in the middle of the Central Florida wilderness. An interesting side note is that the landscape design is not the same at every Cabin. Some cabins have low ground cover, some have Pampas Grass and some have other types of plants. This is a really nice and creative touch and is a testament to DVC’s quality and attention to detail (look at the Biking video for a better understanding of the different landscaping). All species of plants used are Florida native and blend in perfectly with the surroundings. Regarding the area between the Cabins and the Lake, Bay Lake was a natural element when Disney originally purchased the property (unlike the Seven Seas Lagoon which was man made). Since Bay Lake was natural, the shore of the lake has a marshy area that extends out from the dry land about 60 feet. This is a beautiful and natural environment and is home to a number of animals and indiginous plants (see the pic below of this area). The sounds made at night by the animals is pretty cool (even though can’t see them). Speaking of wildlife, we saw owls, hawks, egrets and heard a report of a deer around our group of Cabins. Pretty special. The lake side of the cabins are fenced off with a sturdy, metal, brown painted wire fence. This fence goes from Cabin to Cabin. There is no way to get to the lake front (unless you hop the fence). The marshy areas on the entry side of the walkways are also fenced. As is the case at all other resorts, there are warning signs about possibly dangerous wildlife. There are 2 nice gas BBQ stations in the center of each group of Cabins which is really nice. These BBQ stations are well lit so you can use them after dark. The walkways that access the Cabins are very well done. From the entrance archways to the lighting, to the exposed aggregate concrete with animal footprints, the walkway meanders beautifully through the area to get to the Cabins. Again, great attention to detail. Each Cabin has its own lighted stone identification sign that looks like it was chiseled from a boulder and has a lighted lantern on top. Those short walkways have low height lighting to get to the Cabin entrance. The main walkway is well lit and you feel safe using it at night.
> 
> View attachment 303071
> 
> View attachment 303072
> 
> View attachment 303073
> 
> Our Cabin Location - We requested a Cabin located on the east side of the Resort and as far east as possible toward the Wilderness Campgrounds. We did this to experience a quiet and secluded type of vacation, away from the noise and bustle of the pools and main building. We wanted to spend a lot of time enjoying the Cabin. I requested one of the cabins from 8022 – 8026. We were assigned Cabin 2025 which is 1 Cabin from the end of the line. It is a great location, just what we were looking for. From our living room and patio, you could all the other Cabins in our group as well as the Contemporary Resort and The Bay Lake Resort. The video below shows me walking from the Cabin parking lot, to the building and a brief tour inside the Cabin. The map above shows our cabin location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condition – The Cabins are almost brand new and the condition of our unit was excellent, No wear or tear on anything
> 
> Furnishings and Design elements – I have read that some folks do not like the Copper Creek interior design and furnishings. We found the Cabin furnishings and fixtures to be very nice and the quality of everything was very high.
> 
> The Cabin, Layout and Functionality – You enter the Cabin into an entry foyer/hall with a large wall mounted, thick, natural wood entry table on your left. That is a great idea and it held all outgoing items so we didn’t forget them. The hallway leads to the 2 bedrooms, the master on the left and the 2nd bedroom on the right. The master suite has its own separate master bathroom including separate toilet room (with door), shower with hand spray and overhead rain shower head and separate aerated tub. The Master bathroom has a double sink dark wood cabinet with plenty of storage. The bathroom fixtures are all coordinated both in style and color with the rest of the finishes. The door separating the bedroom from the bathroom is a barn door type with full height/width mirror on it. The master bedroom is spacious with a dark wood dresser opposite the King bed, a 65” Samsung Smart TV over dresser and a matching wood cabinet closet next to it. There is not a typical recessed closet in the Master. The bed was very comfortable (we love all Disney beds) and there is night tables on each side of the bed with lamps along with small built-in recessed LED reading lights in the headboard. We didn’t even notice these lights until our second day. The Master has a door leading to the screened outside patio and fireplace sitting area. The second bedroom is roomy and has a typical closet as well as a bay window that looks out the front of the cabin with padded seat. There is storage below the window seat in the form of drawers. There is a fold down twin bed opposite the Queen bed under the 65” Samsung Smart TV in this bedroom. The second bedroom does not have direct access to a bathroom. The bathrooms for the second bedroom as well as the rest of the Cabin are located directly adjacent to the second bedroom via the hallway. These bathrooms are made up of 2 separate rooms. The first bathroom has the toilet and a sink, the second has a sink and a shower. This layout works well as someone can shower and someone else can use the toilet at the same time. Also in this area is the Laundry closet (over/under) and hall closet. Storage space in the hall closet is good. Moving on to the living room, dining room and kitchen; These 3 rooms are combined into one “great” room which is really awesome. The kitchen and dining areas are directly adjacent to each other on the right with a nice stone top island with 4 bar seats separating the 2 areas. The stone matches the kitchen counter top and all stone has “natural” chiseled edges. The dining room table is dark wood, heavy, well built and square shaped. The table seats 8 and with the island, you can sit 12 for a meal. The kitchen is laid out well with the fridge on the right side with plenty of food storage found in a tall vertical cabinet next to the fridge. On the left side of the great room is the living area. The living area includes a couch, 3 chaise chairs and a coffee table all centered around the fireplace. The fireplace is natural gas, has a floor to ceiling stone chimney and as a 65” Samsung Smart TV above it. The fireplace is 2 sided and can be enjoyed from inside the space as well as from outside in the screened patio. More info about the fireplace and TV’s in the technology section. The flooring throughout the Cabin is a porcelain wood look plank and fits very well with the décor. The patio is large and actually wider than the living room/dining room. It is L shaped and has 2 seat for enjoying the fireplace. There is a large heavy wood table with connected bench seats (like a picnic table) that will seat 8. The floor in the patio is a simulated stone. There are 2 outside speakers that play “Wilderness Lodge” music which are controlled by an on-off/volume switch. I don’t think the music is matched to the MK fireworks. We spent a fair amount of time in the patio but we were there in February when the weather is nice.  For those of you who have stayed at the Polynesian Bungalow, the layout is very similar to the Poly Bungalows. Some distinctive differences are; The wall on each side of the fireplace that separates the inside from the patio are glass windows. That same wall in the Bungalows is solid. This glass really opens up the Cabin and provides nice outside visibility. Another big improvement to the Cabins is that the exterior wall on the lake side of the building has a gable end roof (peak in the center) and there is glass from the floor to underside of the roof on that wall. Talk about opening up the living room, what a great design element that is! All exterior glass in the great room has motorized shades that open and close with the flick of a switch. There are 2 rolling blinds on each window, sun shade and opaque shades. These are individually controlled. These rolling blinds are on the upper windows as well. The outside tub in the Cabins are “hot” unlike the tubs at the Bungalows which are “warm”. There is a blue LED light in the tubs that is controlled by a time clock which is on from dusk to dawn. The biggest difference of course is that the Bungalows are “over water” and the Cabins are not. Both are fantastic. The construction costs of the Cabins had to be lower because of this with that end result being a lower point per night than the Bungalows. The bedrooms, bathrooms and closets are the same. Overall (and in my opinion), the Cabins took a great design from the Bungalows and made it even better. The video shows all these items.
> 
> View attachment 303074
> 
> Technology, lighting and Appliances – There is wifi in each Cabin which worked well in most areas. All TV’s are Samsung Smart TV’s which will pair up with a Samsung cell phones/tablet to play pictures, videos and music on the TV wirelessly from your device. I use this feature often and when I come back to the room after a day out, we all watch the videos and pictures of that day’s fun. I also use Pandora and play the “Best of Disney” channel for background music. The TV in the great room is 65” and is mounted above the fireplace. I liked this location and it was easily viewable from anywhere in that end of the Cabin including the hot tub. All lighting is controlled by on/off push button switches with dimmers. There is nice ambient lighting overhead in the great room as well as wall mounted reading lamps in the bedrooms and living room. The chandelier in the foyer is a great touch and the patio is well lit with 2 separate lights. All exterior doors have a beautiful wall mounted sconce light illuminating the outside. There is single AC unit for the Cabin with the control in the hallway just outside the bedroom doors. The AC worked fine although the weather wasn’t very hot during our stay. I’ll put the fireplace in this section because it was pretty high-tech. There is an on-off switch for the fireplace and another switch that controls lighting under the hearth. This second switch turns the hearth light on-off as well as changing the color of the light. The colors are white, red and green. The fireplace is a great addition to the Cabin although it doesn’t produce much heat and is protected on both sides with glass. When the Cabin lights are low/off and the fireplace is on, that’s pretty cool. There is a Serenity TV installed behind the mirror in the Master bathroom. When the TV is off, it looks like any other mirror. When its turned on, you see the TV through the mirror. The kitchen appliances are all GE Monogram. The bathroom fixtures are all Kohler. The master bath tub is a Kohler bubble message unit and the shower has a hand held kit and overhead rain head. The telephones are wireless, have 2 lines and capable of doing a conference call. There is also a phone in the patio area inside a weatherproof case.
> 
> Getting around while staying in a Cabin – The walking distance from the Cabins to the main Lodge as well as other locations in the resort will vary with which Cabin you stay in. The first few Cabins on each side of the main Lodge are fairly close to everything and only involve a short walk. The first few Cabins on the east side are actually really close to the Bolder Ridge Pool and Geyser Point B&G. The further Cabins on each side are a different story especially Cabins 8020 – 8026 on the east side. The bus station is on the east side of the Main Lodge Building and therefore closer to Cabins 8013–8026. To give you an idea of the walking distance involved with the Cabins, the distance from our cabin (8025) to the Geyser Point B&G is 1,056 feet. That would be 422 steps at a 30” stride. The distance from our cabin to the Wilderness Boat dock is farther and worked out to be 1,795 feet. The only form of non-walking transportation available are bicycles which you rent at the Lodge or bring with you. There is no golf cart service available. The walk to and from any of the Cabins is enjoyable especially in February and dry weather. The grounds are absolutely beautiful. The problem would be in bad weather or if you have a physical limitations. We have folding bikes so we brought them with us and what a great idea that was. We rode over to the Campgrounds and explored that area, rode each morning to get breakfast (2 different restaurants) and had fun just riding around the resort. The Wilderness Lodge Resort is definitely a great place to bring bicycles . There is 1 umbrella assigned to each Cabin and is located at the front door in case of rainy weather. We brought 2 from home. The video below shows us biking from our Cabin to the Roaring Fork quick service location and back to our Cabin. The music in the video is the same as what is played inside the Wilderness Lodge Lobby (courtesy of YouTube and an app that lets you save audio as a MP3 clip). The music ran longer than the video and it is beautiful so I just let it go. Please enjoy the music while reading the rest of my report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Cabin should you request - There are several considerations for selecting (requesting) a Cabin location – do you want to be close to the Main Lodge and main pool? If so, the first few Cabins on the west side will do that (8009 – 8012). These cabins are also close to the boat dock making it convenient to get over to the MK. Do you want to see the monorail and Contemporary Resort from your Cabin and also have a view of the MK fireworks? Then the furthest west Cabins are for you (8001 – 8004). Do you want to be close to the Boulder Ridge pool, Geyser Point B&G and Reunion Station? If so, the first few Cabins on the east side of the side are for you. If you want to be “away from it all” and have a secluded, quiet environment, the furthest east Cabins will do the trick (2022 – 2026). All east side cabins have an unobstructed view of Bay Lake and therefore can see the Electric Water Pageant as it proceeds toward the Wilderness Camp grounds. These Cabins also have a limited view of the nightly MK fireworks. The 12 cabins to the west are located where the boats that travel to and from the MK pass right in front of them (see map). Consequently, the boat horns and privacy may be an issue. The route for the Electric Water Pageant passes on the other side of the Shipwreck Island just off shore from the west group of cabins (see map below) which means they have a limited or no view of the water parade. There is a maintenance and cast member parking lot not too far from the west group of Cabins. This isn’t a big deal but just know that the west side cabins don’t have the same secluded feel as the east cabins. The east group of cabins starts a little further away from the Main Lodge Building and is definitely further from the boat dock to the MK. All 26 Cabins are identical in their size and layout. Having said all this about the locations, you can’t go wrong with any of them.
> 
> In Closing – The Cabins are an extraordinary place to stay in an already extraordinary resort. For those who enjoy the accommodations as much as the Parks, the Cabins can be the perfect place to stay. Points for the Cabins start at 87 per night and get up to 195 depending on the time of year. As the low  points are found in the winter months, this plays into the full utilization and enjoyment of the Cabins. In comparison, the Poly Bungalows start at 115 points per night and go up to 197. That makes the Cabins even more attractive. We love all DVC resorts but these are special.
> 
> Thanks for reading my report. If you have any question, let me know and I can update it with additional information
> 
> Randy



Thank you for sharing your experience and thorough review!! Love the video of the cabin! It’s just beautiful! Happy you had a great trip! Would you be ok with me linking your post to Page 1 for the Room Views? Thanks!


----------



## shairpdrh

RRB said:


> Report on Cascade Cabin 8025...
> Thanks for reading my report. If you have any question, let me know and I can update it with additional information
> Randy



Such a thorough review! I appreciate the information. Not sure if we will ever splurge and stay in a cabin, but this has certainly made it more tempting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

What a wonderful report Randy, thank you!

People say once you stay in a 1 bedroom, studios are hard to go back to.  We had a 2 night stay in a cabin in December and I will be looking for reasons to go back!


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience and thorough review!! Love the video of the cabin! It’s just beautiful! Happy you had a great trip! Would you be ok with me linking your post to Page 1 for the Room Views? Thanks!


Yes of course


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Yes of course



Thank you!!!


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> What a wonderful report Randy, thank you!
> 
> People say once you stay in a 1 bedroom, studios are hard to go back to.  We had a 2 night stay in a cabin in December and I will be looking for reasons to go back!


I read your post about getting the Cabin in May just before I posted the report. I hope you have a greaat time and enjoy your night in the Cabin


----------



## martin33

Hi there,

Staying for our first CCV visit this March (owners at OKW). Quick question- I have the option for online check in- does anyone know the request options for online check in (ie high floor , away from elevator etc)? I'm trying to decide whether to do online or just call them with any specific request in the week before we arrive. We are just looking for a higher floor with a pool view (either Silver creek or Boulder ridge pool - they both look great).

Cheers
Martin


----------



## DenLo

Great report!  Thanks for sharing your experience.

I wanted to ask you how was the view of the MK fireworks?  Could you get the fireworks music on the TV?


----------



## kungaloosh22

Wow, Randy, thank you so much for the fabulous cabin review! So thorough! I really enjoyed reading that and watching your videos. 

Our spring cabin stay can't come soon enough! What method did you use to request the higher-numbered, eastern cabin? Member services, Touring Plans fax, both, something else?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> Great report!  Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> I wanted to ask you how was the view of the MK fireworks?  Could you get the fireworks music on the TV?


The fireworks music is piped into the screened in porch.


----------



## mrsap

martin33 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Staying for our first CCV visit this March (owners at OKW). Quick question- I have the option for online check in- does anyone know the request options for online check in (ie high floor , away from elevator etc)? I'm trying to decide whether to do online or just call them with any specific request in the week before we arrive. We are just looking for a higher floor with a pool view (either Silver creek or Boulder ridge pool - they both look great).
> 
> Cheers
> Martin



Hey Martin! You can always call and make your exact request! It doesn't hurt if you have a specific view in mind! Good luck!


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Report on Cascade Cabin 8025
> 
> General description of the Cabins -The Cascade Cabins are part of the new Copper Creek DVC Resort that opened in July 2017. As seen in the map below, there are 26 Cabins along the shore of Bay Lake. The Cabins are built on land within a few feet of the Lake. 12 Cabins are located to the west of the main Lodge building and 14 to the east. The Cabin numbers start at 8001 at the far west end and go to 8026 at the far east end. The Cabins are accessed by way of sidewalks from the pool area at the Main Lodge Building. There is also access from 2 dedicated Cabin parking lots, a side entrance on the west side of the Lodge building to the west group of Cabins and walkways to the bus stops and Boulder Ridge building to the east side cabins. There are 2 parking lots just for the Cabins, one for the east group and one for the west. The front desk of the Wilderness Lodge is the check in point for the Cabins as well as the other Copper Creek and Bolder Ridge rooms. Online check in will let you bypass the Lodge Building and drive directly to one of the 2 parking lots. An activated magic band is required for access into those parking lots
> 
> View attachment 303070
> 
> The dedicated parking lot – Since our stay was in one of the east side cabins, we only got to visit the parking lot that service those Cabins. The dedicated Cabin parking lot for the east side Cabins is fairly close to the last 6 Cabins in the group but not so close to Cabins 2013 – 2020. It is fine for coming and going but not so much when you first arrive with luggage.  If you only have 1-2 bags each (on wheels), the “check in” walk is fine. If you have coolers, multiple bags, boxes of food, etc, the process of getting everything to the Cabin by yourself is a bear (get it?). Bell Services is available to help with luggage and is a good idea for heavy packers (like us). We parked and took our luggage to the Cabin ourselves needing several trips. Next time, I’m calling Bell services. The dedicated parking lots have gates at their entrances and require a magic band to get in. They are not fenced.
> 
> The grounds, landscaping and walkways – since the Cabins are brand new, so is most of the landscaping around them. Disney retained as many trees and natural areas as possible and planted a lot of new landscaping around the Cabins. Cabins 8021 an 8022 are actually farther apart than the others because of mature trees that they didn’t want to remove (you can see this in the video). Although the new landscaping is young, I was impressed with the quantity and type of foliage planted. In the years to come, I can see the cabins looking like they were put down in the middle of the Central Florida wilderness. An interesting side note is that the landscape design is not the same at every Cabin. Some cabins have low ground cover, some have Pampas Grass and some have other types of plants. This is a really nice and creative touch and is a testament to DVC’s quality and attention to detail (look at the Biking video for a better understanding of the different landscaping). All species of plants used are Florida native and blend in perfectly with the surroundings. Regarding the area between the Cabins and the Lake, Bay Lake was a natural element when Disney originally purchased the property (unlike the Seven Seas Lagoon which was man made). Since Bay Lake was natural, the shore of the lake has a marshy area that extends out from the dry land about 60 feet. This is a beautiful and natural environment and is home to a number of animals and indiginous plants (see the pic below of this area). The sounds made at night by the animals is pretty cool (even though can’t see them). Speaking of wildlife, we saw owls, hawks, egrets and heard a report of a deer around our group of Cabins. Pretty special. The lake side of the cabins are fenced off with a sturdy, metal, brown painted wire fence. This fence goes from Cabin to Cabin. There is no way to get to the lake front (unless you hop the fence). The marshy areas on the entry side of the walkways are also fenced. As is the case at all other resorts, there are warning signs about possibly dangerous wildlife. There are 2 nice gas BBQ stations in the center of each group of Cabins which is really nice. These BBQ stations are well lit so you can use them after dark. The walkways that access the Cabins are very well done. From the entrance archways to the lighting, to the exposed aggregate concrete with animal footprints, the walkway meanders beautifully through the area to get to the Cabins. Again, great attention to detail. Each Cabin has its own lighted stone identification sign that looks like it was chiseled from a boulder and has a lighted lantern on top. Those short walkways have low height lighting to get to the Cabin entrance. The main walkway is well lit and you feel safe using it at night.
> 
> View attachment 303071
> 
> View attachment 303072
> 
> View attachment 303073
> 
> Our Cabin Location - We requested a Cabin located on the east side of the Resort and as far east as possible toward the Wilderness Campgrounds. We did this to experience a quiet and secluded type of vacation, away from the noise and bustle of the pools and main building. We wanted to spend a lot of time enjoying the Cabin. I requested one of the cabins from 8022 – 8026. We were assigned Cabin 2025 which is 1 Cabin from the end of the line. It is a great location, just what we were looking for. From our living room and patio, you could all the other Cabins in our group as well as the Contemporary Resort and The Bay Lake Resort. The video below shows me walking from the Cabin parking lot, to the building and a brief tour inside the Cabin. The map above shows our cabin location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condition – The Cabins are almost brand new and the condition of our unit was excellent, No wear or tear on anything
> 
> Furnishings and Design elements – I have read that some folks do not like the Copper Creek interior design and furnishings. We found the Cabin furnishings and fixtures to be very nice and the quality of everything was very high.
> 
> The Cabin, Layout and Functionality – You enter the Cabin into an entry foyer/hall with a large wall mounted, thick, natural wood entry table on your left. That is a great idea and it held all outgoing items so we didn’t forget them. The hallway leads to the 2 bedrooms, the master on the left and the 2nd bedroom on the right. The master suite has its own separate master bathroom including separate toilet room (with door), shower with hand spray and overhead rain shower head and separate aerated tub. The Master bathroom has a double sink dark wood cabinet with plenty of storage. The bathroom fixtures are all coordinated both in style and color with the rest of the finishes. The door separating the bedroom from the bathroom is a barn door type with full height/width mirror on it. The master bedroom is spacious with a dark wood dresser opposite the King bed, a 65” Samsung Smart TV over dresser and a matching wood cabinet closet next to it. There is not a typical recessed closet in the Master. The bed was very comfortable (we love all Disney beds) and there is night tables on each side of the bed with lamps along with small built-in recessed LED reading lights in the headboard. We didn’t even notice these lights until our second day. The Master has a door leading to the screened outside patio and fireplace sitting area. The second bedroom is roomy and has a typical closet as well as a bay window that looks out the front of the cabin with padded seat. There is storage below the window seat in the form of drawers. There is a fold down twin bed opposite the Queen bed under the 65” Samsung Smart TV in this bedroom. The second bedroom does not have direct access to a bathroom. The bathrooms for the second bedroom as well as the rest of the Cabin are located directly adjacent to the second bedroom via the hallway. These bathrooms are made up of 2 separate rooms. The first bathroom has the toilet and a sink, the second has a sink and a shower. This layout works well as someone can shower and someone else can use the toilet at the same time. Also in this area is the Laundry closet (over/under) and hall closet. Storage space in the hall closet is good. Moving on to the living room, dining room and kitchen; These 3 rooms are combined into one “great” room which is really awesome. The kitchen and dining areas are directly adjacent to each other on the right with a nice stone top island with 4 bar seats separating the 2 areas. The stone matches the kitchen counter top and all stone has “natural” chiseled edges. The dining room table is dark wood, heavy, well built and square shaped. The table seats 8 and with the island, you can sit 12 for a meal. The kitchen is laid out well with the fridge on the right side with plenty of food storage found in a tall vertical cabinet next to the fridge. On the left side of the great room is the living area. The living area includes a couch, 3 chaise chairs and a coffee table all centered around the fireplace. The fireplace is natural gas, has a floor to ceiling stone chimney and as a 65” Samsung Smart TV above it. The fireplace is 2 sided and can be enjoyed from inside the space as well as from outside in the screened patio. More info about the fireplace and TV’s in the technology section. The flooring throughout the Cabin is a porcelain wood look plank and fits very well with the décor. The patio is large and actually wider than the living room/dining room. It is L shaped and has 2 seat for enjoying the fireplace. There is a large heavy wood table with connected bench seats (like a picnic table) that will seat 8. The floor in the patio is a simulated stone. There are 2 outside speakers that play “Wilderness Lodge” music which are controlled by an on-off/volume switch. I don’t think the music is matched to the MK fireworks. We spent a fair amount of time in the patio but we were there in February when the weather is nice.  For those of you who have stayed at the Polynesian Bungalow, the layout is very similar to the Poly Bungalows. Some distinctive differences are; The wall on each side of the fireplace that separates the inside from the patio are glass windows. That same wall in the Bungalows is solid. This glass really opens up the Cabin and provides nice outside visibility. Another big improvement to the Cabins is that the exterior wall on the lake side of the building has a gable end roof (peak in the center) and there is glass from the floor to underside of the roof on that wall. Talk about opening up the living room, what a great design element that is! All exterior glass in the great room has motorized shades that open and close with the flick of a switch. There are 2 rolling blinds on each window, sun shade and opaque shades. These are individually controlled. These rolling blinds are on the upper windows as well. The outside tub in the Cabins are “hot” unlike the tubs at the Bungalows which are “warm”. There is a blue LED light in the tubs that is controlled by a time clock which is on from dusk to dawn. The biggest difference of course is that the Bungalows are “over water” and the Cabins are not. Both are fantastic. The construction costs of the Cabins had to be lower because of this with that end result being a lower point per night than the Bungalows. The bedrooms, bathrooms and closets are the same. Overall (and in my opinion), the Cabins took a great design from the Bungalows and made it even better. The video shows all these items.
> 
> View attachment 303074
> 
> Technology, lighting and Appliances – There is wifi in each Cabin which worked well in most areas. All TV’s are Samsung Smart TV’s which will pair up with a Samsung cell phones/tablet to play pictures, videos and music on the TV wirelessly from your device. I use this feature often and when I come back to the room after a day out, we all watch the videos and pictures of that day’s fun. I also use Pandora and play the “Best of Disney” channel for background music. The TV in the great room is 65” and is mounted above the fireplace. I liked this location and it was easily viewable from anywhere in that end of the Cabin including the hot tub. All lighting is controlled by on/off push button switches with dimmers. There is nice ambient lighting overhead in the great room as well as wall mounted reading lamps in the bedrooms and living room. The chandelier in the foyer is a great touch and the patio is well lit with 2 separate lights. All exterior doors have a beautiful wall mounted sconce light illuminating the outside. There is single AC unit for the Cabin with the control in the hallway just outside the bedroom doors. The AC worked fine although the weather wasn’t very hot during our stay. I’ll put the fireplace in this section because it was pretty high-tech. There is an on-off switch for the fireplace and another switch that controls lighting under the hearth. This second switch turns the hearth light on-off as well as changing the color of the light. The colors are white, red and green. The fireplace is a great addition to the Cabin although it doesn’t produce much heat and is protected on both sides with glass. When the Cabin lights are low/off and the fireplace is on, that’s pretty cool. There is a Serenity TV installed behind the mirror in the Master bathroom. When the TV is off, it looks like any other mirror. When its turned on, you see the TV through the mirror. The kitchen appliances are all GE Monogram. The bathroom fixtures are all Kohler. The master bath tub is a Kohler bubble message unit and the shower has a hand held kit and overhead rain head. The telephones are wireless, have 2 lines and capable of doing a conference call. There is also a phone in the patio area inside a weatherproof case.
> 
> Getting around while staying in a Cabin – The walking distance from the Cabins to the main Lodge as well as other locations in the resort will vary with which Cabin you stay in. The first few Cabins on each side of the main Lodge are fairly close to everything and only involve a short walk. The first few Cabins on the east side are actually really close to the Bolder Ridge Pool and Geyser Point B&G. The further Cabins on each side are a different story especially Cabins 8020 – 8026 on the east side. The bus station is on the east side of the Main Lodge Building and therefore closer to Cabins 8013–8026. To give you an idea of the walking distance involved with the Cabins, the distance from our cabin (8025) to the Geyser Point B&G is 1,056 feet. That would be 422 steps at a 30” stride. The distance from our cabin to the Wilderness Boat dock is farther and worked out to be 1,795 feet. The only form of non-walking transportation available are bicycles which you rent at the Lodge or bring with you. There is no golf cart service available. The walk to and from any of the Cabins is enjoyable especially in February and dry weather. The grounds are absolutely beautiful. The problem would be in bad weather or if you have a physical limitations. We have folding bikes so we brought them with us and what a great idea that was. We rode over to the Campgrounds and explored that area, rode each morning to get breakfast (2 different restaurants) and had fun just riding around the resort. The Wilderness Lodge Resort is definitely a great place to bring bicycles . There is 1 umbrella assigned to each Cabin and is located at the front door in case of rainy weather. We brought 2 from home. The video below shows us biking from our Cabin to the Roaring Fork quick service location and back to our Cabin. The music in the video is the same as what is played inside the Wilderness Lodge Lobby (courtesy of YouTube and an app that lets you save audio as a MP3 clip). The music ran longer than the video and it is beautiful so I just let it go. Please enjoy the music while reading the rest of my report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Cabin should you request - There are several considerations for selecting (requesting) a Cabin location – do you want to be close to the Main Lodge and main pool? If so, the first few Cabins on the west side will do that (8009 – 8012). These cabins are also close to the boat dock making it convenient to get over to the MK. Do you want to see the monorail and Contemporary Resort from your Cabin and also have a view of the MK fireworks? Then the furthest west Cabins are for you (8001 – 8004). Do you want to be close to the Boulder Ridge pool, Geyser Point B&G and Reunion Station? If so, the first few Cabins on the east side of the side are for you. If you want to be “away from it all” and have a secluded, quiet environment, the furthest east Cabins will do the trick (2022 – 2026). All east side cabins have an unobstructed view of Bay Lake and therefore can see the Electric Water Pageant as it proceeds toward the Wilderness Camp grounds. These Cabins also have a limited view of the nightly MK fireworks. The 12 cabins to the west are located where the boats that travel to and from the MK pass right in front of them (see map). Consequently, the boat horns and privacy may be an issue. The route for the Electric Water Pageant passes on the other side of the Shipwreck Island just off shore from the west group of cabins (see map below) which means they have a limited or no view of the water parade. There is a maintenance and cast member parking lot not too far from the west group of Cabins. This isn’t a big deal but just know that the west side cabins don’t have the same secluded feel as the east cabins. The east group of cabins starts a little further away from the Main Lodge Building and is definitely further from the boat dock to the MK. All 26 Cabins are identical in their size and layout. Having said all this about the locations, you can’t go wrong with any of them.
> 
> In Closing – The Cabins are an extraordinary place to stay in an already extraordinary resort. For those who enjoy the accommodations as much as the Parks, the Cabins can be the perfect place to stay. Points for the Cabins start at 87 per night and get up to 195 depending on the time of year. As the low  points are found in the winter months, this plays into the full utilization and enjoyment of the Cabins. In comparison, the Poly Bungalows start at 115 points per night and go up to 197. That makes the Cabins even more attractive. We love all DVC resorts but these are special.
> 
> Thanks for reading my report. If you have any question, let me know and I can update it with additional information
> 
> Randy



Were you able to find out any information regarding Reunion Station?


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Were you able to find out any information regarding Reunion Station?


I asked about Reunion Station and no one knew anything! Weird. I tried to get in but the doors were locked. I couldn't see in because all the windows were tapped up. Also, Geyser Point B&G stopped serving breakfast about 2 weeks ago. Now, just lunch and dinner


----------



## RRB

kungaloosh22 said:


> Wow, Randy, thank you so much for the fabulous cabin review! So thorough! I really enjoyed reading that and watching your videos.
> 
> Our spring cabin stay can't come soon enough! What method did you use to request the higher-numbered, eastern cabin? Member services, Touring Plans fax, both, something else?


About 4 days before arrival, I call the front desk (which is really the main central reservations number) and ask for the back office for the Wilderness Lodge. They should transfer you to another extension where you can ask for specific cabin or bungalow numbers. Since there are only 26 cabins and 20 Bungalows, they have a better understanding of who is in what cabin and for how long. When I stayed at the Poly Bungalow over NYE, I really wanted 7007 which is at the point of all the bungalows. I got it using this method. I only do this for the Cabins and the Bungalows, not for other types of rooms. Worth it don't you think Bobbi?


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> I asked about Reunion Station and no one knew anything! Weird. I tried to get in but the doors were locked. I couldn't see in because all the windows were tapped up. Also, Geyser Point B&G stopped serving breakfast about 2 weeks ago. Now, just lunch and dinner



Anytime I've called and asked, I seemed to know more than the CM's!!! (Some had no idea what I was even talking about!) I gave up calling.


----------



## RRB

mrsap said:


> Anytime I've called and asked, I seemed to know more than the CM's!!! (Some had no idea what I was even talking about!) I gave up calling.


I'm going to keep calling!


----------



## RRB

By the way, isn't the music from the lodge beautiful?


----------



## kungaloosh22

RRB said:


> About 4 days before arrival, I call the front desk (which is really the main central reservations number) and ask for the back office for the Wilderness Lodge. They should transfer you to another extension where you can ask for specific cabin or bungalow numbers. Since there are only 26 cabins and 20 Bungalows, they have a better understanding of who is in what cabin and for how long. When I stayed at the Poly Bungalow over NYE, I really wanted 7007 which is at the point of all the bungalows. I got it using this method. I only do this for the Cabins and the Bungalows, not for other types of rooms. Worth it don't you think Bobbi?



Thanks. I'll give it a try. (For the cabin portion of our stay, only.)


----------



## sleepydog25

@RRB Love the videos and detailed descriptions. We were there in May when they first opened the cabins to Disney employees for a a night or two at a time, and we were able to walk around a cabin thanks to a personal invitation. They are every bit as lovely as you show and say. Also, what sort of camera did you use to film your walk/bike arounds? Very nice quality.


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> @RRB Love the videos and detailed descriptions. We were there in May when they first opened the cabins to Disney employees for a a night or two at a time, and we were able to walk around a cabin thanks to a personal invitation. They are every bit as lovely as you show and say. Also, what sort of camera did you use to film your walk/bike arounds? Very nice quality.


Thank you. The bike video was done with a GoPro Hero Sessions and the walking video was done with a Samsung Note 8 with a Gimbal stabilizer


----------



## sleepydog25

RRB said:


> Thank you. The bike video was done with a GoPro Hero Sessions and the walking video was done with a Samsung Note 8 with a Gimbal stabilizer


Thanks again!


----------



## rcs

Randy, that is one fantastic review! Thanks so much for sharing it, and perfect timing... On our upcoming June trip, we're splurging on a cabin for part of the week. We're really looking forward to it, even more now after reading your post.


----------



## Valstew

We bought at CCV in September 17 with UY of April, currently waitlisted for our first stay June 17-21 currently booked in a preferred deluxe studio at SSR.


----------



## mrsap

Valstew said:


> We bought at CCV in September 17 with UY of April, currently waitlisted for our first stay June 17-21 currently booked in a preferred deluxe studio at SSR.



and Congrats! Happy you found us! I’ll add you to Page 1! Hope your waitlist comes through!!! Enjoy the thread!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## RRB

rcs said:


> Randy, that is one fantastic review! Thanks so much for sharing it, and perfect timing... On our upcoming June trip, we're splurging on a cabin for part of the week. We're really looking forward to it, even more now after reading your post.


Wonderful. Where do you think you'll want to stay?


----------



## rcs

RRB said:


> Wonderful. Where do you think you'll want to stay?



Well... 8025 of course! 

Only half kidding. Based on your report we put in the request this morning for highest number possible. The idea of peace and quiet really appeals to us especially while visiting in the heat/humidity of June when we tend to cut back on the in-the-park-hours and instead enjoy taking it easy hanging with kids and grandkids. We still have a soft spot in our hearts for the water pageant plus we can hope to see the MK fireworks as a bonus.


----------



## RRB

rcs said:


> Well... 8025 of course!
> 
> Only half kidding. Based on your report we put in the request this morning for highest number possible. The idea of peace and quiet really appeals to us especially while visiting in the heat/humidity of June when we tend to cut back on the in-the-park-hours and instead enjoy taking it easy hanging with kids and grandkids. We still have a soft spot in our hearts for the water pageant plus we can hope to see the MK fireworks as a bonus.


You'll see both. Have a great time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Randy, I missed a reference above, but YES!, your bungalow was the best of the bunch!  I still smile when I remember your tour of it after our breakfast together at Kona!

Bobbi


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Yeah!  Got a Cabin, one night in May, May 6-7!
> 
> What a great vacation this will be, all because we always go to Epcot’s Flower and Garden.  We have AKV concierge, DVC Hilton Head, and more, ending in CC Cabin with friends!  Beverly and I have been friends since the 1950’s, we met in kindergarten.  Her hubby has a birthday in the beginning of May and we have been able to celebrate with them for quite a few years all because of DVC.  They live in FL, we live in NJ.



From NJ too!!! Hey neighbor!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> From NJ too!!! Hey neighbor!!


Hey, that’s Great!  Born in Newark, Exit 144, now retired to Cape May, Exit 0!  Have lived in PA and Ohio between.  Jersey Girl at heart.

Bobbi


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> Randy, I missed a reference above, but YES!, your bungalow was the best of the bunch!  I still smile when I remember your tour of it after our breakfast together at Kona!
> 
> Bobbi


I'll never forget it. Having breakfast at Kona then walking down to Bungalow 7007, the ultimate location. I'm so glad we were able to share that with you. Let's get together again!


----------



## Sophie Weaver

Well, after much debate, my love for Wilderness Lodge has won. We officially bought in at Copper Creek last week with a June UY! Here's to many years of wonderful trips. We're so excited to join this little group of love and to hopefully meet some of you on our many years of future adventures. We have a split stay coming up for Memorial Day week (Boardwalk and AKL) and are already planning our first official Copper Creek stay next May!


----------



## princessfionasmom

Sophie Weaver said:


> Well, after much debate, my love for Wilderness Lodge has won. We officially bought in at Copper Creek last week with a June UY! Here's to many years of wonderful trips. We're so excited to join this little group of love and to hopefully meet some of you on our many years of future adventures. We have a split stay coming up for Memorial Day week (Boardwalk and AKL) and are already planning our first official Copper Creek stay next May!


Congratulations!!


----------



## shairpdrh

Sophie Weaver said:


> Well, after much debate, my love for Wilderness Lodge has won. We officially bought in at Copper Creek last week with a June UY! Here's to many years of wonderful trips. We're so excited to join this little group of love and to hopefully meet some of you on our many years of future adventures. We have a split stay coming up for Memorial Day week (Boardwalk and AKL) and are already planning our first official Copper Creek stay next May!



 And congrats on your purchase!


----------



## RRB

princessfionasmom said:


> Congratulations!!


yes, congratulations!


----------



## bobbiwoz

shairpdrh said:


> And congrats on your purchase!



Congratulations from us, too!


----------



## kungaloosh22

Sophie Weaver said:


> Well, after much debate, my love for Wilderness Lodge has won. We officially bought in at Copper Creek last week with a June UY! Here's to many years of wonderful trips. We're so excited to join this little group of love and to hopefully meet some of you on our many years of future adventures. We have a split stay coming up for Memorial Day week (Boardwalk and AKL) and are already planning our first official Copper Creek stay next May!



Congratulations! Cheers to many years enjoyed at the beloved Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## mrsap

Sophie Weaver said:


> Well, after much debate, my love for Wilderness Lodge has won. We officially bought in at Copper Creek last week with a June UY! Here's to many years of wonderful trips. We're so excited to join this little group of love and to hopefully meet some of you on our many years of future adventures. We have a split stay coming up for Memorial Day week (Boardwalk and AKL) and are already planning our first official Copper Creek stay next May!



And Congrats!! Happy you found us!! We look forward to planning all our many years of trips together!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## DenLo

Congratulations, Sophie Weaver.


----------



## Sophie Weaver

Thank you everyone for all the sweet congratulations! You guys are the best!


----------



## TinkHappy

Sophie Weaver said:


> Well, after much debate, my love for Wilderness Lodge has won. We officially bought in at Copper Creek last week with a June UY! Here's to many years of wonderful trips. We're so excited to join this little group of love and to hopefully meet some of you on our many years of future adventures. We have a split stay coming up for Memorial Day week (Boardwalk and AKL) and are already planning our first official Copper Creek stay next May!



WOOHOO!! Congratulations, and Home!


----------



## TeeDisney1025

Sophie Weaver said:


> Well, after much debate, my love for Wilderness Lodge has won. We officially bought in at Copper Creek last week with a June UY! Here's to many years of wonderful trips. We're so excited to join this little group of love and to hopefully meet some of you on our many years of future adventures. We have a split stay coming up for Memorial Day week (Boardwalk and AKL) and are already planning our first official Copper Creek stay next May!



Congratulations!  We just bought into Copper Creek also and will be there this Easter.  But we will be at AKL for Memorial week also!  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## b2k1121

For anyone that has stayed in the cabins, do you believe it's worth the points and the hassle of moving to stay for just 1 night during a week long trip?  We would spend all of the time in the cabin for that day, just not sure if it's worth the points especially if we can't check in early.  So we'd get 4:00 pm - 11:00 am and more than 1/3 of the time would spent sleeping.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Sophie Weaver said:


> Well, after much debate, my love for Wilderness Lodge has won. We officially bought in at Copper Creek last week with a June UY! Here's to many years of wonderful trips. We're so excited to join this little group of love and to hopefully meet some of you on our many years of future adventures. We have a split stay coming up for Memorial Day week (Boardwalk and AKL) and are already planning our first official Copper Creek stay next May!



Congratulations! We just bought into Copper Creek too and will be there in October.


----------



## mrsap

ILoveMyKellen said:


> Congratulations! We just bought into Copper Creek too and will be there in October.



And Congrats!! Happy you found us!! What is your UY and month of purchase?! I’d like to put you up on the Owners Log on Page 1! I can also post your trip dates if you’d like!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!! Happy you found us!! What is your UY and month of purchase?! I’d like to put you up on the Owners Log on Page 1! I can also post your trip dates if you’d like!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



My UY is September and month of purchase is February.


----------



## mrsap

ILoveMyKellen said:


> My UY is September and month of purchase is February.



You're up there, neighbor! Congrats again!!


----------



## DenLo

In TWO days we will be at Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.  We are on the road now and already I have butterflies in my stomach because we are going home for the second time.  We are actually at CCV for a week and then will spend another week at BLT, one of our other home resorts.   I was really surprised to see the weather forecast in the mid to upper 80s.  We are just getting spring weather in Houston.  I used to think that the weather in Houston was similar to WDW, but not anymore.  Houston definitely has colder winters the last few years. 

Were are going to WDW!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

b2k1121 said:


> For anyone that has stayed in the cabins, do you believe it's worth the points and the hassle of moving to stay for just 1 night during a week long trip?  We would spend all of the time in the cabin for that day, just not sure if it's worth the points especially if we can't check in early.  So we'd get 4:00 pm - 11:00 am and more than 1/3 of the time would spent sleeping.



I will be able to answer this after our 1 night stay in May.

I am not 100% sure it will be, but I saw one was available, I contacted our FL friends and decided to do it, since they could come, and he is celebrating a birthday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> In TWO days we will be at Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.  We are on the road now and already I have butterflies in my stomach because we are going home for the second time.  We are actually at CCV for a week and then will spend another week at BLT, one of our other home resorts.   I was really surprised to see the weather forecast in the mid to upper 80s.  We are just getting spring weather in Houston.  I used to think that the weather in Houston was similar to WDW, but not anymore.  Houston definitely has colder winters the last few years.
> 
> Were are going to WDW!!!!


Happy, safe travels!


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> In TWO days we will be at Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.  We are on the road now and already I have butterflies in my stomach because we are going home for the second time.  We are actually at CCV for a week and then will spend another week at BLT, one of our other home resorts.   I was really surprised to see the weather forecast in the mid to upper 80s.  We are just getting spring weather in Houston.  I used to think that the weather in Houston was similar to WDW, but not anymore.  Houston definitely has colder winters the last few years.
> 
> Were are going to WDW!!!!



Woo Hoo!!!! Hope you have a great time!!!!! Please take some pictures for us!!


----------



## mrsap

TeeDisney1025 said:


> Congratulations!  We just bought into Copper Creek also and will be there this Easter.  But we will be at AKL for Memorial week also!  Enjoy your trip!!



And Congrats!!! Happy you found us as well! I’d love to put you up on Page 1 too!! What month did you buy and what’s your UY?! Feel free to share your trip dates and I can add them as well! Your trip is right around the corner!!!! So exciting! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

*1,000 POSTS!!!!!
*
I can’t believe our little thread hit 1,000 posts already! Thanks to everyone who has contributed!! I’m so happy you’re all here with me!!!!!


----------



## debedo

Just have to say, here is a small example of awesomeness and kindness of the people on these boards....so many others but just wanted to grab a few quotes.  Disney is the best. 


mrsap said:


> And Congrats!! Happy you found us!! We look forward to planning all our many years of trips together!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*





Sophie Weaver said:


> Thank you everyone for all the sweet congratulations! You guys are the best!





bobbiwoz said:


> Happy, safe travels!


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> Just have to say, here is a small example of awesomeness and kindness of the people on these boards....so many others but just wanted to grab a few quotes.  Disney is the best.



It really is wonderful when you find people who are genuinely happy for others, as well as share a common love for something that makes us all happy


----------



## DenLo

We are at Wilderness Lodge waiting for our Copper Creek studio to be ready.  We were assigned a 6th floor room, but didn't want to have a dormer balcony again, so we were lucky that another room was available.  Everything else was taken.  Eventually we will be on the fourth floor near the stairs.  

Boy do we love hanging out in this lobby.  Today it has been fairly quiet.  Even Whispering Canyon has been tame, only one Happy Birthday and no Ketchup requests.  We ate lunch at Geyser Point.  We each had the lump crab cake sandwich.  It was delicious.  We also shared a Frose´, Rose´ with Tito's Vodka.  Glad we shared it as it gave me more of a buzz than expected.  Tonight we are at MK. 

Just got the room notice.  We let you know the room number later.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> We are at Wilderness Lodge waiting for our Copper Creek studio to be ready.  We were assigned a 6th floor room, but didn't want to have a dormer balcony again, so we were lucky that another room was available.  Everything else was taken.  Eventually we will be on the fourth floor near the stairs.
> 
> Boy do we love hanging out in this lobby.  Today it has been fairly quiet.  Even Whispering Canyon has been tame, only one Happy Birthday and no Ketchup requests.  We ate lunch at Geyser Point.  We each had the lump crab cake sandwich.  It was delicious.  We also shared a Frose´, Rose´ with Tito's Vodka.  Glad we shared it as it gave me more of a buzz than expected.  Tonight we are at MK.
> 
> Just got the room notice.  We let you know the room number later.



Have a great trip!!!!!! Sounds like you’re off to a great start!!!


----------



## DenLo

We are in a dedicated studio, 4121. Our view:


----------



## DenLo

The above is a view to the right and straight ahead we see the rooms that angle towards the courtyard and Artist Point and Roaring Fork’s outdoor dining area as well as the Wilderness lodge courtyard rooms. I tried to take a photo of it and upload it but the DISboards is telling me it is too large of a file.  Since the first photo was taken on the same iPad I don’t understand why it won’t accept it. 

I’ll take a photo of the room showing the layout of a dedicated studio. Definitely roomier at the table.  And try to upload it later.


----------



## RRB

DenLo said:


> View attachment 305794 We are in a dedicated studio, 4121. Our view:


Nice view, nice location. Please tell us about your room!


----------



## harbourxie

*Want to buy CVV - but have some questions. Thank you in advance.*
1. How is the studio availability for the Thanksgiving week at Copper Creek? Thanksgiving is the most likely week that my family can go to WDW so I would like to know the availability before I pull the trigger.
2. The studio is among the smallest in DVC and I am wondering if it is big enough for my family of 4 (2 young kids now age 3 and 8)
3. Since there is no monorail there, do you think the bus and boat system are good and efficient enough for getting to Magic Kingdom and other parks. Or, I will need to rent a car if stay at CCV? 

Thanks a lot,


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> View attachment 305794 We are in a dedicated studio, 4121. Our view:




Beautiful view! Would it be ok if I linked it to Page 1 Room Views?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

harbourxie said:


> *Want to buy CVV - but have some questions. Thank you in advance.*
> 1. How is the studio availability for the Thanksgiving week at Copper Creek? Thanksgiving is the most likely week that my family can go to WDW so I would like to know the availability before I pull the trigger.
> 2. The studio is among the smallest in DVC and I am wondering if it is big enough for my family of 4 (2 young kids now age 3 and 8)
> 3. Since there is no monorail there, do you think the bus and boat system are good and efficient enough for getting to Magic Kingdom and other parks. Or, I will need to rent a car if stay at CCV?
> 
> Thanks a lot,



As for availability, so far things have been great with the 11 month window, even peak times.  This is a big reason to have CCV as your home resort, because at peak times rooms will fill up as they open to all DVC members.  Studios seem to do fairly well, but ones with bath tubs rather than walk in showers often seem to sell out first.

As far as size goes, I would recommend trying it first before you commit.  With DVC you aren’t locked into a room size, so you could buy more points or go less often and do a 1 bedroom, but who wants less Disney?  The studios are the same size as the regular WL hotel rooms, but one of the beds is a pullout couch.

Finally we absolutely love WL for its location and amenities. We like having multiple transportation options and being so close to MK while feeling like we are in a much more secluded location.  Bay Lake is beautiful, and we love seeing it every morning.  We never rent a car and do fine with the transportation, but as with any Disney resort your luck with the buses on any given trip may vary.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> Beautiful view! Would it be ok if I linked it to Page 1 Room Views?



Definitely, please do.  I should have said it was okay to do so in my post.  You can always assume my photos of CCV views can be added to the front page.


----------



## DenLo

DenLo said:


> Dedicated studio 4121.  The above is a view to the right and straight ahead we see the rooms that angle towards the courtyard and Artist Point and Roaring Fork’s outdoor dining area as well as the Wilderness lodge courtyard rooms. I tried to take a photo of it and upload it but the DISboards is telling me it is too large of a file.  Since the first photo was taken on the same iPad I don’t understand why it won’t accept it.
> 
> I’ll take a photo of the room showing the layout of a dedicated studio. Definitely roomier at the table.  And try to upload it later.





RRB said:


> Nice view, nice location. Please tell us about your room!



Here are the photos I promised.  This dedicated studio is great and definitely more roomy on the TV side of the living room, since there is no connecting door. 

View to left and forward. 

View to the left - not a lot of privacy from the balcony window despite being on the fourth floor.

Dedicated Studio - note that the table and chairs are placed where normally there would be a connecting 1 bedroom.

There is even space by the recycle can, we placed a file box we carry with us when driving behind the recycle can and there is still plenty of space.


----------



## DenLo

Note: here is some photo of the lockoff CCV studio, 6122 we had in November.  It doesn't show the connecting door which was on the other side of the TV and dresser.  But notice that there is no bench with drawer in the lockoff studio.  So the dedicated has so much room that they added a bench plus there is more room around the table and chairs.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> Definitely, please do.  I should have said it was okay to do so in my post.  You can always assume my photos of CCV views can be added to the front page.



Thank you very much. I appreciate it! Love your pictures!! Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## RRB

Nice. What do you think of the quality of the furnishings? The CC studios are a little smaller than other DVC studios. Did you notice that? How far was your room from the lobby?


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> Note: here is some photo of the lockoff CCV studio, 4121 we had in November.  It doesn't show the connecting door which was on the other side of the TV and dresser.  But notice that there is no bench with drawer in the lockoff studio.  So the dedicated has so much room that they added a bench plus there is more room around the table and chairs.



*Denise*...I like the room view and the pictures of your studio.  Great comparison photos between the dedicated and the lock off.  Dedicated certainly offers up some more surface/storage space and opens up the arrangement.   We appreciate you taking the time to share the pix as well as the comments on your villa.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## DizDaD7

DenLo said:


> Here are the photos I promised.  This dedicated studio is great and definitely more roomy on the TV side of the living room, since there is no connecting door.
> 
> View to left and forward.
> View attachment 305942
> View to the left - not a lot of privacy from the balcony window despite being on the fourth floor.
> View attachment 305943
> Dedicated Studio - note that the table and chairs are placed where normally there would be a connecting 1 bedroom.
> View attachment 305944
> There is even space by the recycle can, we placed a file box we carry with us when driving behind the recycle can and there is still plenty of space.
> View attachment 305945


Thanks for the photos...Hopefully Ill get something in that location, for I had asked for a middle floor facing pool and closer to lobby.
If we do get the dedicated, that lil bench would be perfect to put a suitcase on, and live out of that..


----------



## DenLo

RRB said:


> Nice. What do you think of the quality of the furnishings? The CC studios are a little smaller than other DVC studios. Did you notice that? How far was your room from the lobby?



Studio 4121 is in the last section of the CCV villas, we are the first room on the left after the second set of elevators.  It is less than a 5 minute walk to the lobby.  Sometimes we use the elevator near our room and other times the main elevator off of the lobby near bridge over the thermal vent.  DH thinks it is no more than 3 minutes to lobby.  

As to the furniture it is pretty sturdy stuff IMO.  Only mark I have seen is on the side of the bench, someone gouge some of the wood and left it hanging.  Something I'll report before we leave.  I have gotten used to the dresser with all the different knobs and colors.  It seems to blend in with the semi rustic plus modern feel that appears to be the design.  No hidden Mickeys though, and I am disappointed there.  I feel like DVC should always give a nod to Mickey in the rooms.

As to room size, it is narrower than all the other studios, including the one at BLT.  It is very functional and works well for a couple.  I am not sure I would want to have a family of four in this room.  

I like that the vanity area has a sliding door and isn't open like BRV, BWV, BCV, SSR and others I have forgotten.  It gives the person stepping out of the shower (we have a shower, no tub) some warmth and privacy if needed.  BTW, we have stored all our luggage under the bed; 1 large suitcase, 2 carry ons.  We also have begun to use the end of the bed as a place to store our shoes and house shoes.  Normally I prefer them out of sight in the closet, but there just isn't enough room in that little space.

I do miss a carpet in the morning when I wake up cold and stiff.  The arthritis in my feet really complain about the hard wood-like floor then.  But the rest of the day it is fine.


----------



## sleepydog25

harbourxie said:


> *Want to buy CVV - but have some questions. Thank you in advance.*
> 1. How is the studio availability for the Thanksgiving week at Copper Creek? Thanksgiving is the most likely week that my family can go to WDW so I would like to know the availability before I pull the trigger.
> 2. The studio is among the smallest in DVC and I am wondering if it is big enough for my family of 4 (2 young kids now age 3 and 8)
> 3. Since there is no monorail there, do you think the bus and boat system are good and efficient enough for getting to Magic Kingdom and other parks. Or, I will need to rent a car if stay at CCV?
> 
> Thanks a lot,


Agree with *GrandCalifornian's *comments above, but I also want to offer further comments. The best thing about owning where you want to stay is that you get that 11-month booking window, and for the most part, if you're quick to pull the trigger as soon as that window opens, you shouldn't have any issues getting a room. Now, whether a room is big enough for your family, I answer this way:  yes for now but unsure in the future. One thing too many people overlook when buying into DVC is what their vacationing habits will be like *down the road*. Though a tight fit, two adults and two small kids should be fine in a studio. What happens when those kids turn 11 and 16? Will you still be vacationing at Disney in 8 years?  10? 20? 30? Remember, you're not just buying for vacations now, but your contract will reach out 50 years, and you'll be paying dues on those points every single year. I'm not attempting to discourage you but rather to ensure you think strategically.    Finally, not having the monorail attached to WL is a good thing. The ideas that most appeal to us about the Lodge are its architecture and its relative sense of intimacy and serenity compared to other resorts. Having the monorail would ruin that uniqueness. That being said, the bus and boat service at the Lodge is usually quite dependable and enjoyable. The boat is by far our favorite method to get to MK, and the bus service to MK is also quite good and quick. Bus service to other parks is generally above average, too; however, we usually prefer to drive to AK, DHS, Epcot, and Disney Springs--it's usually faster. Then again, we always drive down so we don't have to rent a vehicle. If you fly, I would say that renting a car isn't needed as the bus and boat service will be more than adequate. Good luck with your decision making!


----------



## DenLo

We just spoke to a maintenance man about our constantly running bathroom fan in our CCV studio.  It turns out it is affecting around 80% of the rooms at CCV.  The manufacturer didn't apply a sealant to the sensor so when it gets wet it quits turning the sensor off.  The manufacturer is retooling and adding a sealant to the sensor.  So until the manufacturer replaces all the sensors they will continue to have the fans run.  Maintenance will turn your fan off if you cannot stand the noise.  DH pointed out we could just close the sliding door to toilet to block the noise if need be.  But it really doesn't bother us, as it is more of a white noise.  The maintenance CM said our fan was one of the quieter ones.


----------



## harbourxie

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree with *GrandCalifornian's *comments above, but I also want to offer further comments. The best thing about owning where you want to stay is that you get that 11-month booking window, and for the most part, if you're quick to pull the trigger as soon as that window opens, you shouldn't have any issues getting a room. Now, whether a room is big enough for your family, I answer this way:  yes for now but unsure in the future. One thing too many people overlook when buying into DVC is what their vacationing habits will be like *down the road*. Though a tight fit, two adults and two small kids should be fine in a studio. What happens when those kids turn 11 and 16? Will you still be vacationing at Disney in 8 years?  10? 20? 30? Remember, you're not just buying for vacations now, but your contract will reach out 50 years, and you'll be paying dues on those points every single year. I'm not attempting to discourage you but rather to ensure you think strategically.    Finally, not having the monorail attached to WL is a good thing. The ideas that most appeal to us about the Lodge are its architecture and its relative sense of intimacy and serenity compared to other resorts. Having the monorail would ruin that uniqueness. That being said, the bus and boat service at the Lodge is usually quite dependable and enjoyable. The boat is by far our favorite method to get to MK, and the bus service to MK is also quite good and quick. Bus service to other parks is generally above average, too; however, we usually prefer to drive to AK, DHS, Epcot, and Disney Springs--it's usually faster. Then again, we always drive down so we don't have to rent a vehicle. If you fly, I would say that renting a car isn't needed as the bus and boat service will be more than adequate. Good luck with your decision making!



Thanks for the inputs. The size of the studio did concern me especially when the kids are getting bigger.......

My plan A to solve this concern is to do a trip every other year or every three years so that I have enough points for either 1 bedroom or even 2 bedrooms. 

BTW. I just bought the CCV with a fixed week of #47 for a studio. 38 our of the next 50 Thanksgivings will fell in this week. This guaranteed feature costs me 118 points instead of the standard 116 points. I will talk to my guide later to get more information on if I can do an upgrade of my contract in the future from a studio to 1 bedroom or even 2 bedrooms. This way I can have more room when kids are bigger and this will be my Plan B.

Plan C will either sell the contract if price is right or rent out points. 

Thanks again for the inputs.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Congrats *harbourxie*! 



harbourxie said:


> I will talk to my guide later to get more information on if I can do an upgrade of my contract in the future from a studio to 1 bedroom or even 2 bedrooms.



You can add on points in the future. It will be a different contract than your guaranteed week contract, but if it's in the same name and use year, you can very easily combine points if/when you want a bigger room, or if you decide to travel in a season that requires more points.

ETA: If you want to upgrade your contract from a fixed week studio to a fixed week 1 bedroom, I don't think that's possible. (But I'd be happy to be wrong about this!)


----------



## mrsap

harbourxie said:


> Thanks for the inputs. The size of the studio did concern me especially when the kids are getting bigger.......
> 
> My plan A to solve this concern is to do a trip every other year or every three years so that I have enough points for either 1 bedroom or even 2 bedrooms.
> 
> BTW. I just bought the CCV with a fixed week of #47 for a studio. 38 our of the next 50 Thanksgivings will fell in this week. This guaranteed feature costs me 118 points instead of the standard 116 points. I will talk to my guide later to get more information on if I can do an upgrade of my contract in the future from a studio to 1 bedroom or even 2 bedrooms. This way I can have more room when kids are bigger and this will be my Plan B.
> 
> Plan C will either sell the contract if price is right or rent out points.
> 
> Thanks again for the inputs.



and Congrats to you! We have been going Thanksgiving week and the week after since 2004! We love it, such a beautiful time of year at Disney! What is your UY? I'll put you up on Page 1! 

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## harbourxie

mrsap said:


> and Congrats to you! We have been going Thanksgiving week and the week after since 2004! We love it, such a beautiful time of year at Disney! What is your UY? I'll put you up on Page 1!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**



Thanks a lot. October is my UY.


----------



## harbourxie

mrsap said:


> and Congrats to you! We have been going Thanksgiving week and the week after since 2004! We love it, such a beautiful time of year at Disney! What is your UY? I'll put you up on Page 1!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**



How difficult to get Thanksgiving week based on your opinion? And which DVC you think is the best for celebrating thanksgiving? Any recommendation for Thanksging dinner? Thanks a lot,


----------



## mrsap

harbourxie said:


> How difficult to get Thanksgiving week based on your opinion? And which DVC you think is the best for celebrating thanksgiving? Any recommendation for Thanksging dinner? Thanks a lot,



I should specify that we are new to DVC, just purchased CCV in September. When we tried booking for last year, being we were already 3 months out, there was no availability Thanksgiving week or the week after. So this past December was our first full 11 months out window, and I had no issues, however we booked our trip starting Saturday AFTER Thanksgiving, so I can’t say for the week of Thanksgiving itself. CCV just opened last year, so after a couple more years under CCV owners belts, we’ll have a better assessment. It definitely is a busy time of year, but it’s our favorite time to go!!! Congrats again!!

For Thanksgiving dinner, we liked Cape May Cafe and Narcoossees. We also did Chef Mickey’s one year, but we didn’t enjoy it. The last couple years we have been going off property to one of our favorite restaurants. 

The atmosphere, Christmas music and decorations everywhere, we just love it.


----------



## sleepydog25

harbourxie said:


> How difficult to get Thanksgiving week based on your opinion? And which DVC you think is the best for celebrating thanksgiving? Any recommendation for Thanksging dinner? Thanks a lot,


Not too difficult if you book right at the 11-month mark. The odds lessen the further in from that mark you wait, however.  I'm biased, but either CC or VWL would be my favorite. By Thanksgiving, decorations are up all over the World, and as many will attest, there's not more festive and warming place to be than the Lodge during the holidays. The Grand Floridian is also extremely well-decorated and a lovely resort unto its own, but with you only being able to book at the GF at seven months, I suspect it would be difficult to snag a reservation there as it's nearly as tough to get during the holidays as the Lodge. I've never had a T'giving meal on property, so can't help you there although I believe I've read that LTT is a good spot.


----------



## wnielsen1

harbourxie said:


> How difficult to get Thanksgiving week based on your opinion? And which DVC you think is the best for celebrating thanksgiving? Any recommendation for Thanksging dinner? Thanks a lot,



If you want a traditional Thanksgiving dinner, no better place than at Whispering Canyon for a Thanksgiving skillet.


----------



## RRB

wnielsen1 said:


> If you want a traditional Thanksgiving dinner, no better place than at Whispering Canyon for a Thanksgiving skillet.


Does Artist Point have a Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## Granny

wnielsen1 said:


> If you want a traditional Thanksgiving dinner, no better place than at Whispering Canyon for a Thanksgiving skillet.



Good choice.  We have eaten Christmas day dinners twice at Liberty Tree Tavern and really like the turkey, stuffing, etc that they serve.  My guess is that they have it available for Thanksgiving as well.


----------



## mrsap

RRB said:


> Does Artist Point have a Thanksgiving dinner?



I just did a quick search - one website said it did, 3 others didn’t show it! So weird.


----------



## wnielsen1

RRB said:


> Does Artist Point have a Thanksgiving dinner?



Not sure.  I did not check at the time.  I liked the "all you care to eat" setup at Whispering Canyon.  As Granny mentions above, Liberty Tree Tavern is a great place for a Thanksgiving meal if you are in the Magic Kingdom that day.  At either place, make your ADR as soon as you can (180+10 days) as they both will fill up fast.


----------



## sleepydog25

RRB said:


> Does Artist Point have a Thanksgiving dinner?


I'm almost certain they do, though I think it's a bit more upscale version than at, say, LTT or WCC.


----------



## RRB

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm almost certain they do, though I think it's a bit more upscale version than at, say, LTT or WCC.


I would think you're right. I would also really like to try it as it would probably be great.


----------



## harbourxie

*
How difficult/easy to rent your CCV points out?*

*I just want to know if I can easily cash out my points when my family travel pattern changes or my kids don't want WDW anymore. Thanks a lot,*


----------



## sleepydog25

harbourxie said:


> *How difficult/easy to rent your CCV points out?*
> 
> *I just want to know if I can easily cash out my points when my family travel pattern changes or my kids don't want WDW anymore. Thanks a lot,*


The actual process isn't too bad, especially if you go through a third-party vendor or if you have experience in renting out properties. Now, getting someone to actually rent them at times when they'd be available could be tougher.  Ultimately, as the owner, you share the biggest responsibility for that account, though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

harbourxie said:


> *How difficult/easy to rent your CCV points out?*
> 
> *I just want to know if I can easily cash out my points when my family travel pattern changes or my kids don't want WDW anymore. Thanks a lot,*



DVC points rent pretty easily.  You can do it yourself or contract thru a broker who would find the renter for you.   If it's a short term change it's not a bad thing to do but if the family has no desire to visit WDW anymore then selling the contract also can be done pretty easily.  Or at least that's the history up until now but it's always difficult to say if that will continue.


----------



## Granny

I agree with @sleepydog25 and @KAT4DISNEY ...  it is not difficult to rent out points especially if you use a broker.  But as Kathy said, if you get tired of WDW after the kids are grown, selling your contract would be the easier way to go rather than paying annual dues and renting out the points.

There is also the stipulation in the ownership contract that you cannot rent out your points as a commercial enterprise.  If Disney sees you renting out 100% of your points every year, you could be in trouble with your contract.

I always think that DVC is the best investment when the owners (parents) have a strong affinity for WDW and plan on visiting even after their children are grown.  While history has indicated that getting money back by selling contracts has allowed people to recoup their investment, there is no guarantee that situation will continue in the future.


----------



## harbourxie

Granny said:


> I agree with @sleepydog25 and @KAT4DISNEY ...  it is not difficult to rent out points especially if you use a broker.  But as Kathy said, if you get tired of WDW after the kids are grown, selling your contract would be the easier way to go rather than paying annual dues and renting out the points.
> 
> There is also the stipulation in the ownership contract that you cannot rent out your points as a commercial enterprise.  If Disney sees you renting out 100% of your points every year, you could be in trouble with your contract.
> 
> I always think that DVC is the best investment when the owners (parents) have a strong affinity for WDW and plan on visiting even after their children are grown.  While history has indicated that getting money back by selling contracts has allowed people to recoup their investment, there is no guarantee that situation will continue in the future.




Thanks for the responses. It is my understanding that most owners think renting out is relatively easy and I do hope this is the case for me. However, if this is really the case, how come there are foreclosures? Are all the foreclosures within DVC using financing? I paid cash for my contract. If renting out is not an issue, I will be very comfortable about signing my contract (I got the package yesterday). I don't think that my family will lose interest in WDW but I am just taking the worst scenario into consideration. Thanks,


----------



## Roxyfire

harbourxie said:


> Thanks for the responses. It is my understanding that most owners think renting out is relatively easy and I do hope this is the case for me. However, if this is really the case, how come there are foreclosures? Are all the foreclosures within DVC using financing? I paid cash for my contract. If renting out is not an issue, I will be very comfortable about signing my contract (I got the package yesterday). I don't think that my family will lose interest in WDW but I am just taking the worst scenario into consideration. Thanks,



Could be that, also could from not paying dues in a timely manner or at all. There's probably a subset of owners who are unaware or untrusting of the rental process. Remember, people are paying dues every single year per point regardless of whether they finance or not. So if someone got a hefty loan to cover their purchase and have to pay dues as well, the rental may not cover all the dues. Especially if they are at a lower demand resort. Or just things happen in life and people just don't prioritize and take care of financial commitments before it's too late. That's my thinking anyway, I'm sure more experienced DVCers can chime in on that.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

harbourxie said:


> Thanks for the responses. It is my understanding that most owners think renting out is relatively easy and I do hope this is the case for me. However, if this is really the case, how come there are foreclosures? Are all the foreclosures within DVC using financing? I paid cash for my contract. If renting out is not an issue, I will be very comfortable about signing my contract (I got the package yesterday). I don't think that my family will lose interest in WDW but I am just taking the worst scenario into consideration. Thanks,


I suspect that the vast majority of the foreclosures are financed through Disney.  Like others mentioned, covering the fees, principal, and interest can be tough with renting out the points.
Another "worst case" situation to consider is the ability to resell your contract if things really change drastically.  Unlike many timeshares, there is healthy demand for Disney resales. 
I know you are in that agonizing stage right now of deciding whether to commit, but know that we all have been there, and if you do it you'll have priority access to a wonderful resort, coupled with the flexibility to use your points differently over time.  



Roxyfire said:


> Could be that, also could from not paying dues in a timely manner or at all. There's probably a subset of owners who are unaware or untrusting of the rental process. Remember, people are paying dues every single year per point regardless of whether they finance or not. So if someone got a hefty loan to cover their purchase and have to pay dues as well, the rental may not cover all the dues. Especially if they are at a lower demand resort. Or just things happen in life and people just don't prioritize and take care of financial commitments before it's too late. That's my thinking anyway, I'm sure more experienced DVCers can chime in on that.


I completely agree.  I bet the foreclosure rate for cash paid contracts is near zero, because the contract has value.  Worst case, they could sell it if they thought ahead far enough before not being able to cover the maintenance fees...


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We just found this YouTube Video showing Room 5114, which is a dedicated two bedroom.  It is neat to get to see some more of the slight differences with the dedicated two bedroom vs the one bedroom + studio lockoff. 





This video shows an alternate studio in more detail:


----------



## harbourxie

GrandCalifornian said:


> We just found this YouTube Video showing Room 5114, which is a dedicated two bedroom.  It is neat to get to see some more of the slight differences with the dedicated two bedroom vs the one bedroom + studio lockoff.



Thanks for sharing. 

Thanks to your post of the CCV floor plan with room numbers. From there I can tell the majority of the dedicated studios are on the first floor. I have never stay on the 1st floor rooms in my past vacations so I am not sure what it like and whether my wife will like it. Being on the 1st floor, there will be less privacy and more exposure to bugs (ants). 

Any experience about staying on the 1st floor at CCV or BRV? Thanks,


----------



## GrandCalifornian

harbourxie said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Thanks to your post of the CCV floor plan with room numbers. From there I can tell the majority of the dedicated studios are on the first floor. I have never stay on the 1st floor rooms in my past vacations so I am not sure what it like and whether my wife will like it. Being on the 1st floor, there will be less privacy and more exposure to bugs (ants).
> 
> Any experience about staying on the 1st floor at CCV or BRV? Thanks,


We have never stayed on the first floor at WL either.  We always request high floors for better views.   We just bought our CCV DVC Membership during our last WL trip in August, and can't wait to make our first trip as members this coming September.   We bought enough points for a studio, but have friends who bought at the same time, so we will be sharing our points to do a two bedroom and a cabin this year.  The 1 bedrooms do give a lot of extra space, so I could see one of those in our future sometime with just us, especially as the kids get bigger.  There are a lot of studios on the higher floors too, especially if you are willing to have a lockoff, which to us is no worse than a hotel room with a connecting door.  The alternate studios look awesome, but there are very few of them and pretty much everybody wants one.  I added a video from inside one of them above. 
Back to your question, I wouldn't expect there to be too big of an ant problem, and if there were Disney should take care of it quickly. I wouldn't be against a first floor room, but I will still probably request higher floor ones. 
Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Granny

harbourxie said:


> Thanks for the responses. It is my understanding that most owners think renting out is relatively easy and I do hope this is the case for me. However, if this is really the case, how come there are foreclosures? Are all the foreclosures within DVC using financing? I paid cash for my contract. If renting out is not an issue, I will be very comfortable about signing my contract (I got the package yesterday). I don't think that my family will lose interest in WDW but I am just taking the worst scenario into consideration. Thanks,




As @Roxyfire indicated, it is likely that people either can't pay the financing payments, the dues, or possibly have inherited the DVC and are just letting it default.  Many people may not be aware of the options on the resale market.  You would be shocked at how many DVC owners don't know much about how to use DVC, bank points, etc and I have been told that it is very common for some owners to let points expire since they don't know the rules.

I think it's a good idea to think in terms of worst case scenario.  DVC is 25 years old now and so far renting points has been very easy.  Much easier than when DVC started and the internet was not as widespread.


----------



## sleepydog25

harbourxie said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Thanks to your post of the CCV floor plan with room numbers. From there I can tell the majority of the dedicated studios are on the first floor. I have never stay on the 1st floor rooms in my past vacations so I am not sure what it like and whether my wife will like it. Being on the 1st floor, there will be less privacy and more exposure to bugs (ants).
> 
> Any experience about staying on the 1st floor at CCV or BRV? Thanks,


Of the two, just at VWL (sorry, can't make myself use BRV except in parenthetical asides) have I stayed in a ground level floor. They're nice for being able to step outside and zip over to the lobby or get a quick drink at RF (or perhaps GP now). Certainly having the grass, landscaping, and trees right outside your door is a nice touch. However, if you leave for any length of time, you can't actually lock your sliding door from the outside so that presents a security issue. Plus, noise levels can be a tad worse if you're near the pool or the walkways between the main Lodge and the VWL building. Beyond that, there's no real difference. We prefer higher floors as the views have a potential for being better and slightly quieter, as well.


----------



## Bronte

Any new info on club level services at copper creek ???
Will be checking in next Friday and have heard nothing ... Really thought by March we would have a little hint


----------



## mrsap

Bronte said:


> Any new info on club level services at copper creek ???
> Will be checking in next Friday and have heard nothing ... Really thought by March we would have a little hint



I had a question regarding my points last week and asked MS if they heard anything, and they said nothing yet!! I definitely thought by February the latest.


----------



## KLHchemist

kungaloosh22 said:


> Hi mrsap, you can add me to your logs! We bought CCV in May, with an April use year. We banked and borrowed points for a cabin next May. We can't wait! Wilderness Lodge has always been one of our favorite resorts.


Super late to this party but broke down and made a new disboards after changing emails / lost passwords /new computer / etc.  Bought in at CCV in July 2017 with December UY.  Staying home as owners for the first time November 30-December 8th in a 1 bedroom!


----------



## RRB

KLHchemist said:


> Super late to this party but broke down and made a new disboards after changing emails / lost passwords /new computer / etc.  Bought in at CCV in July 2017 with December UY.  Staying home as owners for the first time November 30-December 8th in a 1 bedroom!


Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## RRB

Bronte said:


> Any new info on club level services at copper creek ???
> Will be checking in next Friday and have heard nothing ... Really thought by March we would have a little hint


Try to find out abut Reunion Station while your there and if there is any news, post it. Have a great vacation!


----------



## kungaloosh22

KLHchemist said:


> Super late to this party but broke down and made a new disboards after changing emails / lost passwords /new computer / etc.  Bought in at CCV in July 2017 with December UY.  Staying home as owners for the first time November 30-December 8th in a 1 bedroom!



Congrats KLHchemist! Welcome back!

What a perfect time frame for your first owner stay at CCV! I can't wait until we can stay at the lodge during the holidays.


----------



## KLHchemist

kungaloosh22 said:


> Congrats KLHchemist! Welcome back!
> 
> What a perfect time frame for your first owner stay at CCV! I can't wait until we can stay at the lodge during the holidays.



Thank you!  I took my husband on his first trip to WDW ever in January for his birthday and he now has a case of add-on-itis.  Planning on adding on during our Cruise in May and Can't wait for holidays @ wilderness lodge.  We're bringing his two sisters who have never been to WDW and they are really excited.


----------



## RRB

Just posted on DVCNews.com - 

_Now that Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge has become the focus of Disney’s marketing at *Walt Disney World*, it accounts for almost two-thirds of all *Disney Vacation Club* points sold in February 2018. For the month, 214,378 points were sold for the ten DVC resorts at *Walt Disney World*, an increase of 42.1% same month in 2017 and the best sales total for a February since we began tracking direct sales in July 2010.

In February 2018, 117 deeds were sold for 25 points or less. These small point deeds accounted for 6.5% of all deeds sold in the month but only 1.3% of the total points sold. Disney announced that beginning February 25, 2018, new DVC members will need to own at least 75 points that were purchased directly from Disney to qualify for Membership Extras. Since these sales figures are based upon the date deeds are filed with their respective counties, this mid-February announcement likely came too late to have a significant impact on February sales.  

*Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge* — Copper Creek set an all-time high for the resort with 141,452 points sold in February 2018, besting its previous high of 109,442 set the previous month. The resort has now sold 764,119 points, or 23.0% of its 3,321,220 total points. Disney still has about 2.49 million Copper Creek points it can sell to the general public.

Year-over-year, Copper Creek is performing strongly in comparison to Disney's Polynesian Villas & Bungalows.  As the primary destination being marketed to buyers, the 141K Copper Creek points sold in Februrary 2018 bested the Polynesian's totals of 129,884 points sold in February 2017 and 72,137 in February 2016._

There is more on the site


----------



## DenLo

Bronte said:


> Any new info on club level services at copper creek ???
> Will be checking in next Friday and have heard nothing ... Really thought by March we would have a little hint



We are at CCV now and we asked about Reunion Station and got the same information we already know that it will be a DVC pay for use club level with food and drink and some beverage tastings and possible other pay for events.  No one knows who will be operating it, DVC or Dining.  We saw them painting the inside walls on the day we arrived and they had construction screening covering the open patio area and they were working in that area as well, plus guys carrying blue prints going in and out of the patio area.


----------



## RRB

DenLo said:


> We are at CCV now and we asked about Reunion Station and got the same information we already know that it will be a DVC pay for use club level with food and drink and some beverage tastings and possible other pay for events.  No one knows who will be operating it, DVC or Dining.  We saw them painting the inside walls on the day we arrived and they had construction screening covering the open patio area and they were working in that area as well, plus guys carrying blue prints going in and out of the patio area.


Sounds like the work is getting close to finishing. Maybe a month or so before it opens


----------



## iheartglaciers

RRB said:


> Just posted on DVCNews.com -
> _*Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge* — Copper Creek set an all-time high for the resort with 141,452 points sold in February 2018, besting its previous high of 109,442 set the previous month. The resort has now sold 764,119 points, or 23.0% of its 3,321,220 total points. Disney still has about 2.49 million Copper Creek points it can sell to the general public._



I hope this means they'll allocate more rooms soon and our December waitlist will come through


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Someone posted that the Reunion station info is in the new Disney Files.  $50 per adult per night and $33 per child age (3-9) per night.  It's length if stay and must be everyone in your party.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Someone posted that the Reunion station info is in the new Disney Files.  $50 per adult per night and $33 per child age (3-9) per night.  It's length if stay and must be everyone in your party.



Any word on what's included? I'm wondering if it will be the same as hotel CL offerings.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> Any word on what's included? I'm wondering if it will be the same as hotel CL offerings.



This is what was quoted:  "option is available only for the entire length of stay and for every member of the traveling party. It is "designed to serve as a private lounge with foods and beverages by morning and evening, a center for paid workshops and activities by midday, and relaxing (complimentary!) retreat for Members by night

And a link to the thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/reunion-station-news.3668882/


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This is what was quoted:  "option is available only for the entire length of stay and for every member of the traveling party. It is "designed to serve as a private lounge with foods and beverages by morning and evening, a center for paid workshops and activities by midday, and relaxing (complimentary!) retreat for Members by night
> 
> And a link to the thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/reunion-station-news.3668882/



Thank you! Very interesting.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Someone posted that the Reunion station info is in the new Disney Files.  $50 per adult per night and $33 per child age (3-9) per night.  It's length if stay and must be everyone in your party.



 Wow!  Since we often stay for 12-14 days that would really add up.  Now I know that AKV's club level is way too cheap.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> Wow!  Since we often stay for 12-14 days that would really add up.  Now I know that AKV's club level is way too cheap.



Perhaps someone could break a long reservation into two and not link them?  Make one for a couple of nights to sample Reunion Station and then move on to the next reservation?  I'm not a fan of split stays (even at the same resort) but that might be a tactic to avoid paying for this for two weeks!


----------



## sleepydog25

Unless I find extra money under my mattress, I can't see paying an extra $600-$700 for some snacks, beer, and wine. Prefer to bring my own and sit on the balcony.  Perhaps, I can wave to those in Reunion Station once it opens!    More power to Disney if they can make it work, though. . .


----------



## mrsap

Just got a little more info on Reunion Station...

*INFO Regarding the PAID CL:*

*7am-10am* - Continental Breakfast

*4pm-6pm* - Beer, Wine, and light appetizers (such as cheese, soup, salad and dessert)

She doesn’t believe alcohol will be served beyond those hours. No afternoon snacks, like other CL lounges offer.


*Aside from the Paid Lounge:*

*11am-3pm* - Open to all CCV/BRV DVC members for paid experiences

*7pm-10pm* - Open to all CCV/BRV DVC members. She said it’s not definite what they’re doing, but believes it will be a ‘mix and mingle’ time for CCV and BRV owners to hang out.


I received this information from DVC Guest Services.


----------



## gillep

mrsap said:


> Just got a little more info on Reunion Station...
> 
> *INFO Regarding the PAID CL:*
> 
> 7am-10am - Continental Breakfast
> 
> 4pm-6pm - Beer, Wine, and light appetizers (such as cheese, soup, salad and dessert)
> 
> She doesn’t believe alcohol will be served beyond those hours. No afternoon snacks, like other CL lounges offer.
> 
> 
> *Aside from the Paid Lounge:*
> 
> From 11am-3pm - Open to all CCV/BRV DVC members for paid experiences
> 
> From 7pm-10pm - Open to all CCV/BRV DVC members. She said it’s not definite what they’re doing, but believes it will be a ‘mix and mingle’ time for CCV and BRV owners to hang out.
> 
> 
> I received this information from DVC Guest Services.



Thank you for the information! We were considering doing this for our short April stay, but if this is all they are going to offer for the price then we are certainly out, I was hoping they would have food and beverages available throughout the day, and later evening offerings as well.


----------



## mrsap

gillep said:


> Thank you for the information! We were considering doing this for our short April stay, but if this is all they are going to offer for the price then we are certainly out, I was hoping they would have food and beverages available throughout the day, and later evening offerings as well.



I agree!! I Love staying CL, but this is disappointing.


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Just got a little more info on Reunion Station...
> 
> 
> *7pm-10pm* - Open to all CCV/BRV DVC members. She said it’s not definite what they’re doing, but believes it will be a ‘mix and mingle’ time for CCV and BRV owners to hang out.
> 
> 
> I received this information from DVC Guest Services.


That seems to imply a pay as you go bar.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> That seems to imply a pay as you go bar.



Which, considering there is a bar with good views of Bay Lake right out the door, is a little strange.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Which, considering there is a bar with good views of Bay Lake right out the door, is a little strange.



She did say something about a CM being in there to answer questions about the resort.


----------



## Bronte

50 per day per person is very high for what you get ... That would be 200 per day for us and that is crazy


----------



## famgel

iheartglaciers said:


> I hope this means they'll allocate more rooms soon and our December waitlist will come through


I just check DVC 1 bedroom availability and there’s only 1 day not available 12/2? We r hoping to switch at 7 mos so I check everyday! Just wondering why you had to waitlist?


----------



## mrsap

Just received a 'Membership Magic' booklet in the mail, showing all the 2018 member perks... it mentioned Reunion Station.


----------



## iheartglaciers

famgel said:


> I just check DVC 1 bedroom availability and there’s only 1 day not available 12/2? We r hoping to switch at 7 mos so I check everyday! Just wondering why you had to waitlist?



I have two nights booked in a studio there and have a third night waitlisted!


----------



## famgel

iheartglaciers said:


> I have two nights booked in a studio there and have a third night waitlisted!


Oh I’m sorry I thought I read a 1 bedroom! Duh!


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> Perhaps someone could break a long reservation into two and not link them?  Make one for a couple of nights to sample Reunion Station and then move on to the next reservation?  I'm not a fan of split stays (even at the same resort) but that might be a tactic to avoid paying for this for two weeks!



The more I think about, we do not eat nor drink enough to justify $100 per day.  At most we would drink two drinks and few snacks.  We had two drinks each and two orders of the BBQ beef appetizer at Geyser Point the other night and it cost us $50 plus tip.  That is half the cost of a single night at Reunion Station.  Then the next two nights we didn't drink at all.  It is definitely not worth it for us.


----------



## mrsap

DVC news just posted information regarding Reunion Station, which seems in line with what the CM told me.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...services-pricing-revealed-for-reunion-station


----------



## mrsap

HEY GUYS! I updated Page 1 to List Information regarding Reunion Station (under activities section). I will keep it updated as more information comes in!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/


----------



## Nicole Kavanagh

We stayed in WL one night two years ago and fell in love, now we are heading for a week at CCV in a 1 BR, May 3-10 (55 days, but who is counting?! Me, me, I am counting!). After reading pretty much every post on this thread I am thinking what I want to request is the 1BR *133, on the 3rd. 4th, or 5th floor. Does anyone know if 6133 has the solid wall balcony? Trying to avoid this. Would a request specific to *133 be too specific? Some have advised just staying with generalities: odd number room on 3/4/5 floor. But we really want to be toward the end of the hall.

Could you explain the lock off 2 BR? Are they comprised of a studio and 1 BR? Because there looks like so few 1 BR available if you just consider what is identified as such on TP. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Nicole Kavanagh said:


> We stayed in WL one night two years ago and fell in love, now we are heading for a week at CCV in a 1 BR, May 3-10 (55 days, but who is counting?! Me, me, I am counting!). After reading pretty much every post on this thread I am thinking what I want to request is the 1BR *133, on the 3rd. 4th, or 5th floor. Does anyone know if 6133 has the solid wall balcony? Trying to avoid this. Would a request specific to *133 be too specific? Some have advised just staying with generalities: odd number room on 3/4/5 floor. But we really want to be toward the end of the hall.
> 
> Could you explain the lock off 2 BR? Are they comprised of a studio and 1 BR? Because there looks like so few 1 BR available if you just consider what is identified as such on TP.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Congratulations, WL is a wonderful place, and can be quite addicting.

Room 6133 would have a solid railing (dormer balcony) because it is on the top floor in that section of the resort.  A lock off 2 bedroom is a 1 bedroom and the studio next door.  It has very little effect on the 1 bedroom portion of the room (other than having a connecting door), but the other bedroom is different in a dedicated 2 bedroom vs a lockoff (since it has a different bathroom layout and two queen beds). 

The map here shows the room types and locations as best we know them to be.  The size of the rooms indicates the room types, so the 1 bedroom ones are the ones that are twice as wide as a standard hotel room or studio.  The ones with a dashed line between a 1 bedroom and a studio next door are 2 bedroom lockoffs.

As far as location requests go, the risk in being too specific is if they can't be met the assignor won't know why you wanted that particular room.  I would probably go with something like "North side" or "Copper Creek Springs Pool View" and then "High room number" or "Near East end of wing" to make it clear, but a room number range should do the same.  Don't worry too much about getting your heart set on requests though, because there isn't a bad room in the place.

Welcome, happy planning, and have a great trip!


----------



## Nicole Kavanagh

Thanks very much! I will take your advice. Yes, WL won our hearts - it was our second stay at WDW and we thought a week at Pop would be fine since we were in the parks the whole time...by day three I was looking to switch (and pay) for another resort. Nothing opened up until our last night, and it was WL standard, but they bumped us into Club Level! Great surprise, however we barely had time to enjoy as we had tickets to MNSSHP. Our stay last year was a week at Yacht Club but we all decided we needed to give WL another go for a longer stay. The kids (boys 7 and 10) are hoping we get bumped to CL (I keep explaining that is likely not happening), but they will be surprised with the 1 BR CCV. [/QUOTE]


----------



## mrsap

Nicole Kavanagh said:


> We stayed in WL one night two years ago and fell in love, now we are heading for a week at CCV in a 1 BR, May 3-10 (55 days, but who is counting?! Me, me, I am counting!). After reading pretty much every post on this thread I am thinking what I want to request is the 1BR *133, on the 3rd. 4th, or 5th floor. Does anyone know if 6133 has the solid wall balcony? Trying to avoid this. Would a request specific to *133 be too specific? Some have advised just staying with generalities: odd number room on 3/4/5 floor. But we really want to be toward the end of the hall.
> 
> Could you explain the lock off 2 BR? Are they comprised of a studio and 1 BR? Because there looks like so few 1 BR available if you just consider what is identified as such on TP.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hope you have a great trip!!! I put your trip dates on Page 1!


----------



## Bronte

So reunion station is still not open ???
Does anyone know if they will have painting classes for a fee ... DD really wants to do one of these but it seams like our dates never match up to when a particular resort has their class offered.


----------



## mrsap

Bronte said:


> So reunion station is still not open ???
> Does anyone know if they will have painting classes for a fee ... DD really wants to do one of these but it seams like our dates never match up to when a particular resort has their class offered.



Not yet, they said Spring. Nothing was officially announced, but I did see a rumor that painting was one of the activities.


----------



## Bronte

Does anyone know if there is a master list of the painting classes for each resort and which days they are offered ???

I called Disney as well as DVC member services and neither cm knew anything about any painting classes at any resort.
One of them even said such things do not exist even though I said I saw the ad at the French Quarter on more than one trip and heard about the one at Bay Lake Towers.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Bronte said:


> So reunion station is still not open ???
> Does anyone know if they will have painting classes for a fee ... DD really wants to do one of these but it seams like our dates never match up to when a particular resort has their class offered.





mrsap said:


> Not yet, they said Spring. Nothing was officially announced, but I did see a rumor that painting was one of the activities.



Really hope they have arts and crafts type projects like painting! Disney Files said a wide range from beverage tasting to smartphone camera classes.


----------



## Clara Fett

Bronte said:


> 50 per day per person is very high for what you get ... That would be 200 per day for us and that is crazy


I agree 100% We are two adults & two kids (7 & 5) and if we were going to spend extra $, we could get the quick service dining plan for less than this.


----------



## RRB

At first glance, the costs seems high for what you get, however, if you are doing a "stay at the resort" type of vacation, it could be something to consider. The 4-6 PM evening offering is too short. It should be longer. Also, I would like to know more about what will be offered in that evening period. It would be nice if they offered something better than "house wines and beer". I'm looking forward to reading a full review.


----------



## minorthr

RRB said:


> At first glance, the costs seems high for what you get, however, if you are doing a "stay at the resort" type of vacation, it could be something to consider. The 4-6 PM evening offering is too short. It should be longer. Also, I would like to know more about what will be offered in that evening period. It would be nice if they offered something better than "house wines and beer". I'm looking forward to reading a full review.



Even for a stay at the resort vacation its way to much.   If we go say for three nights just my wife and myself thats $300 extra for 5 hours of private access a day to the lounge 7am-10am and 4-6pm.  Basically a continental breakfast some finger food and beer and wine.  The math just doesn't add up.  Now Im sure people will pay for it because its disney and people will just pay for stuff no matter the cost.


----------



## mrsap

Just received my Disney Files Magazine. Here’s what they had to say about Reunion Station...

Sorry I had to take 3 separate pictures! Kept saying too big.


----------



## WDW Fan

My DH and I are DVC owners at other Disney resorts but we got the chance to book a room in a CCV studio room for October 2018 and was hoping that someone could suggest a Bay Lake view room number to request.  I noticed the 6th floor rooms have the dormer which obstructs your view when seated so I'm looking for a room on the 4th or 5th floors.  In January we got the chance to stay at Boulder Ridge for the first time and got an awesome front on view of the lake and cabins.  Any help would truly be appreciated.  I love this thread!


----------



## deerh

Hi All CCV fans!
Question- We are less than 60 days before we go to CCV. Couple of questions.. One- We are in a 1BR and was wondering how do you request a
room "with a view"? Do you call CCV a few days before? Do you email?
Second question-What is a good room Floor to be on to see the pool/Lake/etc? I have not seen many "room reports" yet.. Is there a site
to see Room reports?

Thanks all!
Deerh


----------



## jacquieone

We just became first timer DVC owners at CCV!! Looking forward to many great memories and to meeting you all!!


----------



## DenLo

WDW Fan said:


> My DH and I are DVC owners at other Disney resorts but we got the chance to book a room in a CCV studio room for October 2018 and was hoping that someone could suggest a Bay Lake view room number to request.  I noticed the 6th floor rooms have the dormer which obstructs your view when seated so I'm looking for a room on the 4th or 5th floors.  In January we got the chance to stay at Boulder Ridge for the first time and got an awesome front on view of the lake and cabins.  Any help would truly be appreciated.  I love this thread!



Ask for a high even numbered room.  The farther you are down the hall you are the better view of the lake.  Although even on the odd numbered side you will see Bay Lake.


----------



## jacquieone

I forgot to say we joined March 2018, use year starts in October.


----------



## mrsap

jacquieone said:


> I forgot to say we joined March 2018, use year starts in October.



and Congrats!!! So happy you found us! We look forward to chatting with you! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## jacquieone

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!! So happy you found us! We look forward to chatting with you! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Thank you!!! I am so happy to be here.


----------



## wnielsen1

deerh said:


> Hi All CCV fans!
> Question- We are less than 60 days before we go to CCV. Couple of questions.. One- We are in a 1BR and was wondering how do you request a
> room "with a view"? Do you call CCV a few days before? Do you email?
> Second question-What is a good room Floor to be on to see the pool/Lake/etc? I have not seen many "room reports" yet.. Is there a site
> to see Room reports?
> 
> Thanks all!
> Deerh



You call, e-mail or online chat with Member Services.  And you do it sooner than later (today).  Ask for what is important to you (higher floor?, pool view?, etc.).  The more general the request, the easier it will be for them to fulfill.  If/when you do online check-in, do NOT fill in the area for requests - it will overwrite your preferences you made with MS.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jacquieone said:


> Thank you!!! I am so happy to be here.


----------



## deerh

wnielsen1 said:


> You call, e-mail or online chat with Member Services.  And you do it sooner than later (today).  Ask for what is important to you (higher floor?, pool view?, etc.).  The more general the request, the easier it will be for them to fulfill.  If/when you do online check-in, do NOT fill in the area for requests - it will overwrite your preferences you made with MS.



Thanks for that! I appreciate it! Any idea of floor/where to ask for to get a Pool/Lake view?

DeerH


----------



## wnielsen1

deerh said:


> Thanks for that! I appreciate it! Any idea of floor/where to ask for to get a Pool/Lake view?
> 
> DeerH



Not many direct lake views based on the positioning of the building.  Decide if you want Copper Creek Springs pool view or Boulder Ridge Cove pool view (check out the resort map on page 1).  I would personally want a higher floor, but then you have a chance of getting a dormer balcony if you are on the top floor in certain areas (which some don't like because you don't have a view unless you are standing).  Perhaps 3rd/4th/5th floor and whichever pool view you like.


----------



## deerh

wnielsen1 said:


> Not many direct lake views based on the positioning of the building.  Decide if you want Copper Creek Springs pool view or Boulder Ridge Cove pool view (check out the resort map on page 1).  I would personally want a higher floor, but then you have a chance of getting a dormer balcony if you are on the top floor in certain areas (which some don't like because you don't have a view unless you are standing).  Perhaps 3rd/4th/5th floor and whichever pool view you like.




Thanks! We will be at CCV, so will ask for a middle floor (2nd,3rd,4th) and a pool view.. We just purchased CCV in September, and excited to stay
there! Can't wait!!!
DeerH


----------



## JoelB

WDW Fan said:


> My DH and I are DVC owners at other Disney resorts but we got the chance to book a room in a CCV studio room for October 2018 and was hoping that someone could suggest a Bay Lake view room number to request.  I noticed the 6th floor rooms have the dormer which obstructs your view when seated so I'm looking for a room on the 4th or 5th floors.  In January we got the chance to stay at Boulder Ridge for the first time and got an awesome front on view of the lake and cabins.  Any help would truly be appreciated.  I love this thread!



My girlfriend and I stayed at CCV on our late January/early February trip. I had fond childhood memories of watching the Electrical Water Pageant from the balcony of our room when my family stayed at Contemporary once, and I wanted to be able to experience that again. I used Touring Plans room view tool to try to figure out what kind of room might be best, and I ended up requesting "5th or 4th floor, odd-numbered room with view of Electrical Water Pageant."

We were assigned room 5111, and we were quite happy with it. If the timing is just right (and on our very first night, it was), you get a great view of each float as it passes through the clearing in the trees when you look out towards the right. If you're even more obsessive about it than I am, you'll want to go down to the dock to watch it for a more unobstructed view. But it was great being able to just go back to our room around 9 and unwind while we waited for that great music to start playing.

I can't speak to the views on the other side of the building, but I will say that you should highly consider requesting an even-numbered room if you're the type that goes back to your room in the afternoon for a nap. Thankfully we aren't, but one afternoon we decided to, and the noise from the pool (they were playing a trivia game at the time, I believe) made it a little difficult. The pool on the other side is supposed to be much quieter.


----------



## Mickeynutty

JoelB,  welcome to the DIS!!!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Stayed in 3119 earlier this year. Studio with shower. Had a view of the lake with pool to the left.


----------



## debedo

We just got our Mickey mail!!!! So excited and just had to tell somebody.....


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> We just got our Mickey mail!!!! So excited and just had to tell somebody.....



Woo hoo!! I LOVE getting anything from Disney in the mail!!!!!!! Such a great feeling!


----------



## DenLo

Anyone have photos from their recent CCV stay?  I think I am going through withdrawal since we have been home for a week.


----------



## KLHchemist

Heck...I think we all would love to see photos whenever to relive and look forward to!


----------



## mrsap

Yes, please!!!! I cannot wait to get back!!!! Still have a little under 8 months till we do. Way too long.

Some from our November trip!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-lovers-group•.3631019/page-28#post-58503733

https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-28#post-58503749


----------



## KLHchemist

mrsap said:


> Yes, please!!!! I cannot wait to get back!!!! Still have a little under 8 months till we do. Way too long.
> 
> Some from our November trip!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-28#post-58503733
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-28#post-58503749


You must just be beating us there, jealous- but we have to wait for my reffing season and our hunting season to end before we can go home


----------



## mrsap

KLHchemist said:


> You must just be beating us there, jealous- but we have to wait for my reffing season and our hunting season to end before we can go home



Ugh... hate when real life gets in the way of Disney trips!!! LOL Hope you get back home real soon!!!!


----------



## KLHchemist

mrsap said:


> Ugh... hate when real life gets in the way of Disney trips!!! LOL Hope you get back home real soon!!!!


Megh!  It’s okay, we have a DCL Alaska cruise in 62 days


----------



## WDW Fan

JoelB said:


> My girlfriend and I stayed at CCV on our late January/early February trip. I had fond childhood memories of watching the Electrical Water Pageant from the balcony of our room when my family stayed at Contemporary once, and I wanted to be able to experience that again. I used Touring Plans room view tool to try to figure out what kind of room might be best, and I ended up requesting "5th or 4th floor, odd-numbered room with view of Electrical Water Pageant."
> 
> We were assigned room 5111, and we were quite happy with it. If the timing is just right (and on our very first night, it was), you get a great view of each float as it passes through the clearing in the trees when you look out towards the right. If you're even more obsessive about it than I am, you'll want to go down to the dock to watch it for a more unobstructed view. But it was great being able to just go back to our room around 9 and unwind while we waited for that great music to start playing.
> 
> I can't speak to the views on the other side of the building, but I will say that you should highly consider requesting an even-numbered room if you're the type that goes back to your room in the afternoon for a nap. Thankfully we aren't, but one afternoon we decided to, and the noise from the pool (they were playing a trivia game at the time, I believe) made it a little difficult. The pool on the other side is supposed to be much quieter.




Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Eeyore1978

How big is the fridge in the CCV Studios? I’m hoping it’s bigger than the standard fridges in non DVC Disney rooms.


----------



## Spartan86

Standard DVC studio size. Nice virtual tour from Dave’s:

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=GaHRRu13qe5


----------



## mrsap

Spartan86 said:


> Standard DVC studio size. Nice virtual tour from Dave’s:
> 
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=GaHRRu13qe5



Thanks! You can find the virtual tours for all the rooms on Page 1 of this thread! They were provided by Disney DVC when purchasing direct! They really are beautiful virtual tours and truly make you feel like you’re in the room!!! (Love the pillow they used for their company!! That’s a nice added touch!)

@DenLo I definitely think those virtual room tours are a great way to cure your Home sickness!!


----------



## DenLo

I have a question for all you CCV and Wilderness Lodge fans.  On the photo below, it lists different places at Wilderness Lodge.  DH and I figured out all of them with the exception of one, Shady Point which is circled in red.  Where is that place?  It also seems strange to add Cubs Den to this print when it closed before CCV was built, although there are rumors that it might become an arrival departure lounge like they have at Aulani.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DenLo said:


> I have a question for all you CCV and Wilderness Lodge fans.  On the photo below, it lists different places at Wilderness Lodge.  DH and I figured out all of them with the exception of one, Shady Point which is circled in red.  Where is that place?  It also seems strange to add Cubs Den to this print when it closed before CCV was built, although there are rumors that it might become an arrival departure lounge like they have at Aulani.
> 
> View attachment 311417


Great topic!  I found Shady Point appears on the resort map as the general location of Geyser Point.  I don't remember any references to it before the CCV construction.


----------



## Granny

I think Shady Point was the area that the walkway went through to get to the boat dock.  They've cleared that area out but it still has the trees with Spanish Moss hanging from them as you walk to the boats.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Here's some new info today on the Reunion Station offerings, opening April 30. https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/wildernes...ions-begin-april-4-for-vacation-club-members/

We'll be there shortly after this debuts, but it's not going to work for our budget or plans. Maybe we'll stop by for an evening "mix and mingle."


----------



## gillep

kungaloosh22 said:


> Here's some new info today on the Reunion Station offerings, opening April 30. https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/wildernes...ions-begin-april-4-for-vacation-club-members/
> 
> We'll be there shortly after this debuts, but it's not going to work for our budget or plans. Maybe we'll stop by for an evening "mix and mingle."



Darn, we were hoping it would be open while we were there to at least see the building during the mix and mingle but it looks like we will be a week early.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> I think Shady Point was the area that the walkway went through to get to the boat dock.  They've cleared that area out but it still has the trees with Spanish Moss hanging from them as you walk to the boats.



We were guessing that was the area because there are some endangered?/old native trees in that area, or so we were told on the lobby tour by the ranger.  It makes sense to me.


----------



## DenLo

kungaloosh22 said:


> Here's some new info today on the Reunion Station offerings, opening April 30. https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/wildernes...ions-begin-april-4-for-vacation-club-members/
> 
> We'll be there shortly after this debuts, but it's not going to work for our budget or plans. Maybe we'll stop by for an evening "mix and mingle."



It looks like we will miss it this year.  I still think it is a shame that it is not pay as you go instead of requiring $50/$39 per night for length of stay for every guest in a room.  I doubt most DVC members will opt for this add on as it is just too expensive.  Now if they allowed extra points to pay for it more members would be interested.  But I am not sure the Declaration would permit that use of points.


----------



## kungaloosh22

gillep said:


> Darn, we were hoping it would be open while we were there to at least see the building during the mix and mingle but it looks like we will be a week early.



I hate it when that happens! It sounds like we'll just miss meeting you.


----------



## gillep

kungaloosh22 said:


> I hate it when that happens! It sounds like we'll just miss meeting you.



Awh well I am sure we will be back, we were so excited when CCV opened as we have always love WL but wanted to stay in the main building and not the villas building.  I have a feeling that CCV may become our next add on.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Are there any CCV rooms that the front door faces into the lobby? (The hallways you can see from the lobby)


----------



## GrandCalifornian

iheartglaciers said:


> Are there any CCV rooms that the front door faces into the lobby? (The hallways you can see from the lobby)


Yes, on the 4th and 5th floor rooms x103 and x105 have balconies that face towards Bay Lake and doors that open to the lobby. They are lockoff studio / 2 bedrooms. Then on the 5th and 6th floor above the registration desk there are rooms that have balconies that overlook the bus stops. 

The floor maps are here and the lobby is on the left side of the maps as they are drawn.


----------



## iheartglaciers

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes, on the 4th and 5th floor rooms x103 and x105 have balconies that face towards Bay Lake and doors that open to the lobby. They are lockoff studio / 2 bedrooms. Then on the 5th and 6th floor above the registration desk there are rooms that have balconies that overlook the bus stops.
> 
> The floor maps are here and the lobby is on the left side of the maps as they are drawn.



Thanks!  I was looking at your amazing maps, but wasn’t 100% sure which ones faced the lobby.  Your post was very helpful!


----------



## DenLo

There are two rooms on the 7th floor above the lobby as well.  I assume they overlook the bus stop as well.   BTW, we sat on both the 4th and 7th floors in the chairs provided in little areas where the railing butts out.  The noise from the lobby area rises upwards and just echoes up there.  I am not sure I would want a room there.  It would be like having a room at the pool with pool parties going on all the time.


----------



## iheartglaciers

DenLo said:


> There are two rooms on the 7th floor above the lobby as well.  I assume they overlook the bus stop as well.   BTW, we sat on both the 4th and 7th floors in the chairs provided in little areas where the railing butts out.  The noise from the lobby area rises upwards and just echoes up there.  I am not sure I would want a room there.  It would be like having a room at the pool with pool parties going on all the time.



Thanks, good to know!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DenLo said:


> There are two rooms on the 7th floor above the lobby as well.  I assume they overlook the bus stop as well.   BTW, we sat on both the 4th and 7th floors in the chairs provided in little areas where the railing butts out.  The noise from the lobby area rises upwards and just echoes up there.  I am not sure I would want a room there.  It would be like having a room at the pool with pool parties going on all the time.



The view from the sitting area on the 7th floor South side is pretty impressive.  It is neat that it is now accessible to all guests, since it used to be restricted to CL guests.





An interesting thing about those two 7th floor rooms (7095 and 7096) is that according to the Disney WL room map they are part of WL and not CCV, despite being on the South side.  These used to be honeymoon suites, and we have no information to indicate that they have changed.

We have stayed in that location on the 6th floor and really enjoyed it.  We could definitely hear noise from WCC in the evenings, so it isn’t the quietest location but it was never an issue at night. We just loved the view looking down from the open hallway as we walked to/from the room.


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> Here's some new info today on the Reunion Station offerings, opening April 30. https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/wildernes...ions-begin-april-4-for-vacation-club-members/
> 
> We'll be there shortly after this debuts, but it's not going to work for our budget or plans. Maybe we'll stop by for an evening "mix and mingle."



Just


GrandCalifornian said:


> The view from the sitting area on the 7th floor South side is pretty impressive.  It is neat that it is now accessible to all guests, since it used to be restricted to CL guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting thing about those two 7th floor rooms (7095 and 7096) is that according to the Disney WL room map they are part of WL and not CCV, despite being on the South side.  These used to be honeymoon suites, and we have no information to indicate that they have changed.
> 
> We have stayed in that location on the 6th floor and really enjoyed it.  We could definitely hear noise from WCC in the evenings, so it isn’t the quietest location but it was never an issue at night. We just loved the view looking down from the open hallway as we walked to/from the room.



Here is the same view at Christmas time!!!! Definitely a beautiful view from up there!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

I missed it last week, but Copper Creek had their third declaration of units, just 17 days after the second declaration.

Full Article:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...er-declaration-for-copper-creek-villas-cabins

This means that the fourth floor is fully declared now, and we have confirmed the floorplan and room types.  The fifth and seventh floors were declared in the original declaration, along with some cabins and the 4th floor Grand Villa.  The second declaration covered the North side of the 4th floor, and this declaration covers the South side.  Since Disney can swap declared and undeclared rooms of equal point values this doesn't say much about where DVC member rooms will be located, but it is still neat to see the floorplan filling in and to confirm the room locations we suspected.


----------



## Starwind

GrandCalifornian said:


> I missed it last week, but Copper Creek had their third declaration of units, just 17 days after the second declaration.
> 
> Full Article:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...er-declaration-for-copper-creek-villas-cabins
> 
> This means that the fourth floor is fully declared now, and we have confirmed the floorplan and room types.  The fifth and seventh floors were declared in the original declaration, along with some cabins and the 4th floor Grand Villa.  The second declaration covered the North side of the 4th floor, and this declaration covers the South side.  Since Disney can swap declared and undeclared rooms of equal point values this doesn't say much about where DVC member rooms will be located, but it is still neat to see the floorplan filling in and to confirm the room locations we suspected.



A question:

Are the rooms assigned to DVC members for renting on points and the rooms assigned to Disney for renting to the public as basically "a hotel room that happens to be in a DVC location" (lets call that hotel) "fixed" as in "room 1234 is always assigned to members on points and room 1240 is always assigned to hotel guests" ?  Or is there flexibility for specific rooms (so 1234 and 1240 could go to either member or hotel at any given rental period), but the overall room count for each category has to meet the proper "ratio" ?

(I hope that makes sense)

SW


----------



## Starwind

I know there is a desire to figure out where the studios with walk-in showers are vs the tubs:

During our stay in December we were in 5123; it had the walk-in shower.  

Kind of in the corner of the building overlooking the courtyard, so you were up near the waterfall but could not actually see the waterfall; the main WL pool was in the distance.  

I took a bunch of pictures of the view, but have yet to get them off my phone; once I do I'll upload some of the better ones.

SW


----------



## RRB

kungaloosh22 said:


> Here's some new info today on the Reunion Station offerings, opening April 30. https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/wildernes...ions-begin-april-4-for-vacation-club-members/
> 
> We'll be there shortly after this debuts, but it's not going to work for our budget or plans. Maybe we'll stop by for an evening "mix and mingle."


Please post your thoughts on the Station and the "Mix and Mingle"


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Starwind said:


> A question:
> 
> Are the rooms assigned to DVC members for renting on points and the rooms assigned to Disney for renting to the public as basically "a hotel room that happens to be in a DVC location" (lets call that hotel) "fixed" as in "room 1234 is always assigned to members on points and room 1240 is always assigned to hotel guests" ?  Or is there flexibility for specific rooms (so 1234 and 1240 could go to either member or hotel at any given rental period), but the overall room count for each category has to meet the proper "ratio" ?
> 
> (I hope that makes sense)
> 
> SW



My understanding is the short answer is “No, Rooms available to DVC members and those available for cash reservations through Disney are not separated by location within a DVC Resort”.  So, a single room could be rented by a DVC member one night and be sold as a cash reservation the next. 

The longer complicating details come from the fact that while a DVC Resort is being sold, not all of the possible rooms have been declared into DVC member inventory.  The remaining rooms are held by the developer, Disney Vacation Development or “DVD”.  These rooms may be used for demonstrations, sales offices (as much of the Second floor is), or rented to the public.  Also, these rooms may be exchanged an an equal point basis with rooms that have been declared into DVC inventory, so effectively a DVC member staying on points may wind up with a room anywhere in the DVC Resort.  

Finally with WL there is the complication that some locations are part of WL, and others are part of CCV. These distinctions should not change over time, and once CCV is fully declared the regular hotel rooms remain owned by Disney while the CCV portion is owned by the time share owners.  Disney then still owns a portion of those shares they can use for cash reservations.


----------



## WDW Fan

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Stayed in 3119 earlier this year. Studio with shower. Had a view of the lake with pool to the left.


Thanks for your response.  Was the room pretty far down the hallway so you were close to where the Trout Pass Bar used to be which is now a Spa/Salon?


----------



## 4evryoung

Starwind said:


> I know there is a desire to figure out where the studios with walk-in showers are vs the tubs:
> 
> During our stay in December we were in 5123; it had the walk-in shower.



It would be nice to have a page 1 entry listing the known rooms given that they are a bookable room category


----------



## 4evryoung

I have tried to keep track of room numbers where people have indicated that they are studios with walk-in showers.  So far I have collected the following info:

3119 -- dedicated
5123 -- lock-off
7119 -- dedicated
6122 -- lock-off
4121 -- dedicated

Possibles based on general description:
4128 -- lock-off
6135 -- dedicated

Does anyone have any other room numbers for studios with walk-in showers to add to this


Starwind said:


> I know there is a desire to figure out where the studios with walk-in showers are vs the tubs:


----------



## GrandCalifornian

4evryoung said:


> I have tried to keep track of room numbers where people have indicated that they are studios with walk-in showers.
> 
> Does anyone have any other room numbers for studios with walk-in showers to add to this



2123 is a lockoff with a walk in shower
3122 is a lockoff with a walk in shower
4115 is an alternate lockoff with a tub, despite being handicapped accessible
(Previously based on the Handicapped Accessibility we had this assumed to be a walk in shower, but we just got confirmation from someone who stayed in it that it has a tub.)


Based off of prior room availability I expect that some of the tub studios will be lockoffs, but time will tell.

ETA: Looking at the calendar for January 2019 there are tub studios available, but not tub lockoffs so the available ones likely are dedicated studios with tubs. For walk in shower studios and lockoffs the availability matches exactly for September, October, and November indicating that the available rooms with walk in showers are lockoffs.

1161 is a dedicated with a tub, and so is 1146.  There are two other first floor dedicated units shown in other pictures / videos which are also tub rooms.  This helps support the theory that many first floor studios have tubs.

6112 is a lockoff with a walk in shower. 



7119 is a lockoff with a walk in shower. 




1134 is a dedicated studio with a tub
1136 is a lockoff studio with a tub


----------



## DenLo

GrandCalifornian said:


> 2123 is a lockoff with a walk in shower
> *4115 is an alternate lockoff with walk in shower.*
> 
> Based off of prior room availability I expect that some of the tub studios will be lockoffs, but time will tell.
> 
> ETA: Looking at the calendar for January 2019 there are tub studios available, but not tub lockoffs so the available ones likely are dedicated studios with tubs. For walk in shower studios and lockoffs the availability matches exactly for September, October, and November indicating that the available rooms with walk in showers are lockoffs.



Interesting I didn't know any of the alternate studios had a walk-in shower.  All the photos I have seen have tubs with sliding doors.


----------



## jenfromjersey

Hi all,  
Joining the party as we (and I mean my mother in law) just put down a deposit on our first ever DVC purchase.  We just returned from a trip to California, where we had a wedding, and since we were flying across the country with 10 month old twins, we figured we might as well swing by Disneyland while we were out there!  My MIL came along to help us out and also go to Disney with the babes (her only grandchildren), and was so enthralled with their reactions to the characters, that she decided to buy into DVC.  I'm not sure if she got her paperwork delivered yet, but she deposited with a December UY.  We don't plan on taking our first trip until May 2020, right before the twins turn 3 (so we can take advantage of them still being free, but also celebrate their 3rd birthday all at the same time).


----------



## 4evryoung

GrandCalifornian said:


> Based off of prior room availability I expect that some of the tub studios will be lockoffs,



Previous posts suggest there are 42 dedicated studios and 36 lock-off studios.  There are 30 dedicated studios on the 1st floor (including 2 that are alternate studios).  So far, I have not been able to confirm a walk-in shower studio on the 1st floor.  This could mean that there are no walk-ins at ground level, or it could mean non-DVC visitors are being checked in to these rooms, hence no postings in the forum.

It has been suggested that there are 41 walk-in shower studios.  If the ?119, the ?121, the ?122, the ?123, the ?128 studios, plus the 4115 and the 6135 are walk-ins,  then this would be 28/41 identified.  But...we probably need a few more data points to confirm any of this!


----------



## DenLo

jenfromjersey said:


> Hi all,
> Joining the party as we (and I mean my mother in law) just put down a deposit on our first ever DVC purchase.  We just returned from a trip to California, where we had a wedding, and since we were flying across the country with 10 month old twins, we figured we might as well swing by Disneyland while we were out there!  My MIL came along to help us out and also go to Disney with the babes (her only grandchildren), and was so enthralled with their reactions to the characters, that she decided to buy into DVC.  I'm not sure if she got her paperwork delivered yet, but she deposited with a December UY.  We don't plan on taking our first trip until May 2020, right before the twins turn 3 (so we can take advantage of them still being free, but also celebrate their 3rd birthday all at the same time).



Congratulations, your family will have some wonderful memories over the years.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DenLo said:


> Interesting I didn't know any of the alternate studios had a walk-in shower.  All the photos I have seen have tubs with sliding doors.


I would like to see photos to confirm, but it is a handicapped accessible room so that might explain the difference.



jenfromjersey said:


> Hi all,
> Joining the party as we (and I mean my mother in law) just put down a deposit on our first ever DVC purchase.  We just returned from a trip to California, where we had a wedding, and since we were flying across the country with 10 month old twins, we figured we might as well swing by Disneyland while we were out there!  My MIL came along to help us out and also go to Disney with the babes (her only grandchildren), and was so enthralled with their reactions to the characters, that she decided to buy into DVC.  I'm not sure if she got her paperwork delivered yet, but she deposited with a December UY.  We don't plan on taking our first trip until May 2020, right before the twins turn 3 (so we can take advantage of them still being free, but also celebrate their 3rd birthday all at the same time).


Congratulations!  I think you will find Wilderness Lodge is a beautiful resort.  Have you visited there before?  It doesn't much matter, you will in 2020.  We first took our daughter just before she turned three and we will do the same with our son this year.  It is a great time to take them, and Wilderness Lodge has a great location with nice proximity to MK and boat transportation options.  It makes getting back to the room for a break nice and easy.  The flexibility of DVC works great so that you don't have to take a trip every year, although you may want to!



4evryoung said:


> Previous posts suggest there are 42 dedicated studios and 36 lock-off studios.  There are 30 dedicated studios on the 1st floor (including 2 that are alternate studios).  So far, I have not been able to confirm a walk-in shower studio on the 1st floor.  This could mean that there are no walk-ins at ground level, or it could mean non-DVC visitors are being checked in to these rooms, hence no postings in the forum.
> 
> It has been suggested that there are 41 walk-in shower studios.  If the ?119, the ?121, the ?122, the ?123, the ?128 studios, plus the 4115 and the 6135 are walk-ins,  then this would be 28/41 identified.  But...we probably need a few more data points to confirm any of this!


Nice work.  The 42 and 36 numbers for dedicated and lockoff studios are in the DVC contract, so they should be valid.  Earlier somebody suggested that the reason there are so many studios on the ground floor is that it was more economical to not change as much in the foundation to reconfigure these ground floor rooms.  Perhaps this also means they were left as tubs as well.   Many of these rooms were not yet in use at all when we were there in August.  It would be a significant discovery if a majority of studios with tubs are on the first floor, since it would have such a limiting effect on meeting location requests for rooms with tubs.  
Another contributing variable is the Handicapped Accessible rooms, which traditionally have walk in showers.  4115 could be the only walk in shower alternate studio if it is the only HA alternate studio.
Finally I have seen in videos of the other alternate studios that even though they have tubs, they have a nice dual shower head setup and glass doors, so they don't have much disadvantage over the walk in ones.


----------



## mrsap

jenfromjersey said:


> Hi all,
> Joining the party as we (and I mean my mother in law) just put down a deposit on our first ever DVC purchase.  We just returned from a trip to California, where we had a wedding, and since we were flying across the country with 10 month old twins, we figured we might as well swing by Disneyland while we were out there!  My MIL came along to help us out and also go to Disney with the babes (her only grandchildren), and was so enthralled with their reactions to the characters, that she decided to buy into DVC.  I'm not sure if she got her paperwork delivered yet, but she deposited with a December UY.  We don't plan on taking our first trip until May 2020, right before the twins turn 3 (so we can take advantage of them still being free, but also celebrate their 3rd birthday all at the same time).



So cool of your ML!! And even more exciting for you and your little ones!!! You guys are going to love WL! The pools are great and the property is so relaxing!! The anxiety waiting for your first trip is going to be crazy, but planning will be so much fun! I added you to Page 1! 
 PS - I’m from NJ too!

*WELCOME HOME*


----------



## shairpdrh

jenfromjersey said:


> Hi all,
> Joining the party as we (and I mean my mother in law) just put down a deposit on our first ever DVC purchase.  We just returned from a trip to California, where we had a wedding, and since we were flying across the country with 10 month old twins, we figured we might as well swing by Disneyland while we were out there!  My MIL came along to help us out and also go to Disney with the babes (her only grandchildren), and was so enthralled with their reactions to the characters, that she decided to buy into DVC.  I'm not sure if she got her paperwork delivered yet, but she deposited with a December UY.  We don't plan on taking our first trip until May 2020, right before the twins turn 3 (so we can take advantage of them still being free, but also celebrate their 3rd birthday all at the same time).



 I am sure you will have many wonderful trips! We are taking our last trip with our daughter under 3 this September and then will return soon after she turns 3. It is a bit of a shock to think of the costs with having to pay for her, so I can't imagine with two!


----------



## princessmocha

Hello All,

We just got back from a WDW trip and we took the plunge and purchased our first DVC at CCV this past weekend.  We are so excited and have already scheduled our return!  We got a UY of October.  We are going back in July and staying just two nights (at BLT) (we are venturing to that other park for most of our visit) and then booked a longer stay November 25th thru the 30th.  We are so excited.  We have never stayed at WL, but have been during Christmas to eat at Whispering Canyon Cafe.  We are so very excited!  

Take care,
Mo


----------



## mrsap

princessmocha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We just got back from a WDW trip and we took the plunge and purchased our first DVC at CCV this past weekend.  We are so excited and have already scheduled our return!  We got a UY of October.  We are going back in July and staying just two nights (at BLT) (we are venturing to that other park for most of our visit) and then booked a longer stay November 25th thru the 30th.  We are so excited.  We have never stayed at WL, but have been during Christmas to eat at Whispering Canyon Cafe.  We are so very excited!
> 
> Take care,
> Mo



and Congrats! So exciting! We will be at CCV during the time you’ll be there in November! Maybe we’ll run into each other! WL is so beautiful and extremely relaxing! I think you’ll love it there! I added you to Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME*


----------



## princessmocha

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! So exciting! We will be at CCV during the time you’ll be there in November! Maybe we’ll run into each other! WL is so beautiful and extremely relaxing! I think you’ll love it there! I added you to Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME*



Thanks!  We are so excited!  Perhaps we will see you at home!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

[GALLERY=][GALLERY=][GALLERY=][GALLERY=][/GALLERY][/GALLERY][/GALLERY][/GALLERY]





WDW Fan said:


> Thanks for your response.  Was the room pretty far down the hallway so you were close to where the Trout Pass Bar used to be which is now a Spa/Salon?



No it was very close to the elevator. The one just to the left of check-in by the little water bridge in the lobby. You exited the elevators and made a left. You could see the room directly in front of you before the hallway turns to the right.


----------



## Eeyore1978

Quick question for those who have stayed in a studio.

I will be staying for 3 weeks at the beginning of July. Staying with my mum so one in the bed, one on the sofa bed.

Question is - how comfortable is the sofa bed and where is the bedding kept to make it up? I assume we will need to make up the sofa bed when we arrive so is the bedding in a cupboard or do we need to call housekeeping for it?

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Eeyore1978 said:


> Quick question for those who have stayed in a studio.
> 
> I will be staying for 3 weeks at the beginning of July. Staying with my mum so one in the bed, one on the sofa bed.
> 
> Question is - how comfortable is the sofa bed and where is the bedding kept to make it up? I assume we will need to make up the sofa bed when we arrive so is the bedding in a cupboard or do we need to call housekeeping for it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies



The sofa bed _should_ be made up already although we have found that it was sadly made up because it had never been changed from the last guest that used it although that was not at Copper Creek.   I suggest checking it out carefully.  

If not made up then there should be sheets a blanket and a pillow in a cupboard or closet in the room.


----------



## Sophie Weaver

Just wanted to post up and let it be known that somehow we lucked out and got Christmas Eve and Christmas Day at Copper Creek! My family is based in the panhandle and my SO's family is in South Florida. To split the holiday season/not argue over which family we're doing Christmas with, we just peaked and noticed both Christmas Eve and Day had a studio available. So we snagged it! Any advice?? I've never spent Christmas time at Disney. I know it's crazy but we're so excited to see the Lodge all dressed up.


----------



## DenLo

princessmocha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We just got back from a WDW trip and we took the plunge and purchased our first DVC at CCV this past weekend.  We are so excited and have already scheduled our return!  We got a UY of October.  We are going back in July and staying just two nights (at BLT) (we are venturing to that other park for most of our visit) and then booked a longer stay November 25th thru the 30th.  We are so excited.  We have never stayed at WL, but have been during Christmas to eat at Whispering Canyon Cafe.  We are so very excited!
> 
> Take care,
> Mo



Welcome to the CCV neighbors and lovers group!  You will love that time after Thanksgiving as it is a little less crowded than earlier in November.  The holiday decor is special.  Wishing many happy vacations using your DVC membership!


----------



## WDW Fan

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> [GALLERY=][GALLERY=][GALLERY=][GALLERY=][/GALLERY][/GALLERY][/GALLERY][/GALLERY]
> 
> No it was very close to the elevator. The one just to the left of check-in by the little water bridge in the lobby. You exited the elevators and made a left. You could see the room directly in front of you before the hallway turns to the right.



OK, thanks.


----------



## DenLo

Wish I was here:


----------



## deerh

Only 36 days before we go to CCV!! Very excited, and might go by the Reunion Station mix and mingle. Have no interest in paying the $50/person/day for the "extras".. Too much money! But will go by and maybe talk to the DVC executives (if they are there) and mention that the price is too high for our
liking... Maybe it will fall on "deaf ears" or maybe it may not... I will definitely let them know my .02 cents worth as a DVC member....

We will see.... Stay tuned!!

DeerH


----------



## JoelB

4evryoung said:


> Does anyone have any other room numbers for studios with walk-in showers to add to this



5111 is a lock-off with a walk-in shower.


----------



## jenfromjersey

Thanks to all for the welcome!  mrsap, where in NJ are you?  We are in very northern Burlington County.  We are really excited with all of this.  My MIL's attorney is looking over the contract today and then she will call our guide to make the first payment (doing it on the Disney Visa card for the extra points!).  I know we will be able to go every year, but I fear that it will become not special to my kids if we do it every year, so we are looking at every other year for the time being.  I just hope they are as excited in two years as they were last month meeting the characters in Disneyland.  I wish I had gotten video of their reactions, as the photos don't even begin to capture it.


----------



## shairpdrh

jenfromjersey said:


> Thanks to all for the welcome!  mrsap, where in NJ are you?  We are in very northern Burlington County.  We are really excited with all of this.  My MIL's attorney is looking over the contract today and then she will call our guide to make the first payment (doing it on the Disney Visa card for the extra points!).  I know we will be able to go every year, but I fear that it will become not special to my kids if we do it every year, so we are looking at every other year for the time being.  I just hope they are as excited in two years as they were last month meeting the characters in Disneyland.  I wish I had gotten video of their reactions, as the photos don't even begin to capture it.



I'm sure they will! Or maybe they will be excited to ride everything and be terrified of characters! Our daughter reacted differently to things each of the two times we have visited (12 months and 23 months old), but I think that will be what helps keep the magic alive for her and us. I'm impressed that your little ones loved characters. Mine was slow to warm to the idea, but I think the next visit will be better based on her excitement at meeting Daniel Tiger at our local PBS station a few weeks back.


----------



## mrsap

jenfromjersey said:


> Thanks to all for the welcome!  mrsap, where in NJ are you?  We are in very northern Burlington County.  We are really excited with all of this.  My MIL's attorney is looking over the contract today and then she will call our guide to make the first payment (doing it on the Disney Visa card for the extra points!).  I know we will be able to go every year, but I fear that it will become not special to my kids if we do it every year, so we are looking at every other year for the time being.  I just hope they are as excited in two years as they were last month meeting the characters in Disneyland.  I wish I had gotten video of their reactions, as the photos don't even begin to capture it.



We are in PC. It’s very exciting!! If your kids are like mine, they will want to go every year!!!! My husband at first didn’t want to take our kids till they were 7...then right before my daughter turned two we took a last minute trip to Disney, and that was all we needed! She LOVED it and still asks ‘when are we going again!!’ (She’s going to be 11!!) My son went at 16 months. You definitely have to feel them out, hopefully they’ll be Disney kids and you’ll get to go yearly! Good luck, can’t wait to hear all about it!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

I have been taking my son every year since he was 6 months old and he is almost 7. Sometimes we go 2 or three times a year and is super excited every time. That is definitely my DNA coming out in him.


----------



## jarestel

We started out bringing our kids, then our grand-kids, and are now bringing the great grand-kids. All of them loved it (and still do) and we still try to get everyone together for a WDW trip every few years when schedules permit. Thanks, DVC!


----------



## jenfromjersey

mrsap said:


> We are in PC. It’s very exciting!! If your kids are like mine, they will want to go every year!!!! My husband at first didn’t want to take our kids till they were 7...then right before my daughter turned two we took a last minute trip to Disney, and that was all we needed! She LOVED it and still asks ‘when are we going again!!’ (She’s going to be 11!!) My son went at 16 months. You definitely have to feel them out, hopefully they’ll be Disney kids and you’ll get to go yearly! Good luck, can’t wait to hear all about it!



I would rather be able to do better trips less frequently (twins are expensive!), than bare bones every year.  I know I get more of a thrill when they are spread out, too.  I was just amazed that they were as good as they were, although I do look forward to the next trip when I won't have to carry them through each line since they will be able to walk!


----------



## Brittanymcg

Coming down again next month! Has anyone tried the new salon yet ? Looks great!  My daughter is looking to get her hair done. Thanks!


----------



## lauraf

Hello everyone! I wanted to add myself to the copper creek family. I became a member today and have my first reservation for May 17th. I am a first time owner and took the advice of “buy where you want to stay”.


----------



## mrsap

lauraf said:


> Hello everyone! I wanted to add myself to the copper creek family. I became a member today and have my first reservation for May 17th. I am a first time owner and took the advice of “buy where you want to stay”.



And Congrats!!! I did the same exact thing!! CCV is such a beautiful place and it’s a perfect home resort!!! I think you’ll love it!! What is your use year? I’ll be sure to add you to Page 1 with the rest of the owners! Looking forward to chatting!!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## lauraf

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!!! I did the same exact thing!! CCV is such a beautiful place and it’s a perfect home resort!!! I think you’ll love it!! What is your use year? I’ll be sure to add you to Page 1 with the rest of the owners! Looking forward to chatting!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


December, and thank you for the welcome.


----------



## brewhome

I'm so excited... I just rented two Copper Creek studios next January!  First time renting points, first time at a deluxe... We can't wait!  My hubby has loved WL since we went to dinner there back in 2013, and now we actually get to stay there!  Yippeeeeeeeeee!  

I'm going to read this whole thread for good tidbits!


----------



## GMatisse

Thank you all so much for the info. This thread is so very helpful.
We are newbie DVC members at CCV as of February 2018, UY September. We have our first CCV stay booked for February 2019. We have never stayed at WL (only dined there), but are so excited to be welcomed home next year! Yay!


----------



## mrsap

GMatisse said:


> Thank you all so much for the info. This thread is so very helpful.
> We are newbie DVC members at CCV as of February 2018, UY September. We have our first CCV stay booked for February 2019. We have never stayed at WL (only dined there), but are so excited to be welcomed home next year! Yay!



 And Congrats!! So happy you found us! You’re going to love CCV, as well as everything WL has to offer!!! I can’t wait to hear how your first stay goes!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## DenLo

Did you all see this article on the DVC New regarding CCV's sales set a new record high?  https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...34867/4121-first-quarter-sales-set-new-record


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> Did you all see this article on the DVC New regarding CCV's sales set a new record high?  https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...34867/4121-first-quarter-sales-set-new-record



Yes! I’d assume because of the new 75 point demand, it was the most readily available on short notice! Seemed like a lot of people were buying in!!


----------



## minorthr

mrsap said:


> Yes! I’d assume because of the new 75 point demand, it was the most readily available on short notice! Seemed like a lot of people were buying in!!




Yea if you look at the average per point for each property a lot of them are hovering around 60ish points per contract. Id imagine that the bump was due to everyone trying o get in before the increase in price and the 75 point min.


----------



## ECMD2018

Newbie here --

ECMD2018/April 2018/June

1st stay - July 2018


----------



## mrsap

ECMD2018 said:


> Newbie here --
> 
> ECMD2018/April 2018/June
> 
> 1st stay - July 2018




And Congrats! Happy you found us! We’re happy to have you! I just added you to page 1! I can add your dates too, if you'd like! Looking forward to chatting about future trips!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## luvmychaos

Hi we’re *new* DVC members and one of our home resorts is CCV  WL has always been one of our dream resorts and during our last trip in Nov 2017, we finally stayed at WL/BRV and fell even more in love! We became members in December with a April UY  Thanks for making this board!


----------



## ECMD2018

Question:
When we visited Disneyworld recently (stayed at Poly) - on Magical Express bus ride in, stopped at Wilderness Campsite.  Did i see horses?  Is that a feature that is available for kids?  I have a 6 year old, thoughts on other activities at CC or Wildnerness grounds?


----------



## Capang

ECMD2018 said:


> Question:
> When we visited Disneyworld recently (stayed at Poly) - on Magical Express bus ride in, stopped at Wilderness Campsite.  Did i see horses?  Is that a feature that is available for kids?  I have a 6 year old, thoughts on other activities at CC or Wildnerness grounds?


Fort Wilderness offers pony rides for young children. There are horses at FW and you can walk through the stables.


----------



## mrsap

luvmychaos said:


> Hi we’re *new* DVC members and one of our home resorts is CCV  WL has always been one of our dream resorts and during our last trip in Nov 2017, we finally stayed at WL/BRV and fell even more in love! We became members in December with a April UY  Thanks for making this board!



and Congrats! So excited for you! Isn’t WL beautiful?! I’m definitely relaxed when I’m there! And with all the improvements outside, they made it a perfect vacation spot!! I’ll get you up on Page 1! Looking forward to chatting with you about our upcoming trips!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## DenLo

ECMD2018 said:


> Question:
> When we visited Disneyworld recently (stayed at Poly) - on Magical Express bus ride in, stopped at Wilderness Campsite.  Did i see horses?  Is that a feature that is available for kids?  I have a 6 year old, thoughts on other activities at CC or Wildnerness grounds?



 There are pony rides, carriage rides and wagon rides at Ft. Wilderness.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/cabins-at-fort-wilderness-resort/recreation/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ECMD2018 said:


> Question:
> When we visited Disneyworld recently (stayed at Poly) - on Magical Express bus ride in, stopped at Wilderness Campsite.  Did i see horses?  Is that a feature that is available for kids?  I have a 6 year old, thoughts on other activities at CC or Wildnerness grounds?



Fort Wilderness has both pony rides and trail rides.  The pony rides are done at the Settlement next to the draft horse barn where they stables horses used in the park and for carriage rides.  
The riding stable is at the Outpost.  You'll have to wait a few years for that though - minimum age is 9 and there is a 48" height requirement.


----------



## luckytobeme88

Thank for putting this thread together. I would like to be added on the list also.
purchase date: July 2017
UY: March


----------



## mrsap

luckytobeme88 said:


> Thank for putting this thread together. I would like to be added on the list also.
> purchase date: July 2017
> UY: March



And Congrats! Welcome to our little board! I just added you to Page 1! Do you have any Disney trips coming up this year? I can log them as well! Looking forward to chatting with you!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## luckytobeme88

mrsap said:


> And Congrats! Welcome to our little board! I just added you to Page 1! Do you have any Disney trips coming up this year? I can log them as well! Looking forward to chatting with you!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Yes we have two upcoming trips.
June 29 - July 8 CCV
Sept 22 - Sept 30 CCV


----------



## mrsap

luckytobeme88 said:


> Yes we have two upcoming trips.
> June 29 - July 8 CCV
> Sept 22 - Sept 30 CCV



Awesome! I added your dates to Page 1! We'll be in Disney same time as you!!


----------



## PadreUSAF

Hello everyone! This is a great idea for a thread. We recently became DVC members in December and were so excited we decided to add Copper Creek as one of our home resorts. 

Purchase date: Feb 2018
UY: March

We have our first DVC vacation to WDW scheduled for this summer and we are definitely looking forward to it. 

10-21 Jun: OKW, CCV, SSR

Looking forward to hearing about everyone’s experience and gaining useful insight about DVC.


----------



## storey13

Has anyone on this thread stayed in a CCV 3 bedroom grand villa yet? I would love to see an in-depth video review or tour.
Other than a couple of short youtube videos, I haven't seen very much out there on the interwebs.


----------



## storey13

I was looking through some more youtube tours of Copper Creek, as it is my therapy while I save up money to buy CCV, and if you fast forward towards the end of this video, the video shows an incredible view. Any guess what room number this is? It is a 2 bedroom dedicated villa.


----------



## Roxyfire

storey13 said:


> I was looking through some more youtube tours of Copper Creek, as it is my therapy while I save up money to buy CCV, and if you fast forward towards the end of this video, the video shows an incredible view. Any guess what room number this is? It is a 2 bedroom dedicated villa.



Well I wish I hadn't watched that! I'm trying to convince some friends to go next year and split a points rental for a CCV 2 bedroom since I'd never have enough points to do it normally. Looks like it would totally be worth the cost and trouble, especially if we could get a dedicated 2 bedroom. Thanks for linking this, maybe I'll send it to my friend and see what she thinks!


----------



## mrsap

PadreUSAF said:


> Hello everyone! This is a great idea for a thread. We recently became DVC members in December and were so excited we decided to add Copper Creek as one of our home resorts.
> 
> Purchase date: Feb 2018
> UY: March
> 
> We have our first DVC vacation to WDW scheduled for this summer and we are definitely looking forward to it.
> 
> 10-21 Jun: OKW, CCV, SSR
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about everyone’s experience and gaining useful insight about DVC.



and Congrats!! Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Your first trip is coming soon! Are you getting excited?!! I love WL and I think you will too!!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## GrandCalifornian

storey13 said:


> I was looking through some more youtube tours of Copper Creek, as it is my therapy while I save up money to buy CCV, and if you fast forward towards the end of this video, the video shows an incredible view. Any guess what room number this is? It is a 2 bedroom dedicated villa.


Very nice mini vacation on a Monday...   From the enclosed balconies and mid-wing room location, I'd say it is room 6129, although it could be 6127.  Both are dedicated 2 bedroom units.  We'd love to have one for our upcoming stay in September!



Roxyfire said:


> Well I wish I hadn't watched that! I'm trying to convince some friends to go next year and split a points rental for a CCV 2 bedroom since I'd never have enough points to do it normally. Looks like it would totally be worth the cost and trouble, especially if we could get a dedicated 2 bedroom. Thanks for linking this, maybe I'll send it to my friend and see what she thinks!


Not that you needed any more justification, but the dedicated two bedrooms are their own bookable category, so if you want you can guarantee that you will have one of them instead of a lockoff.  That's what we did for our upcoming trip.  It was a tough call because there are some great lockoffs too, but we like having two regular beds in the second bedroom.


----------



## Roxyfire

GrandCalifornian said:


> Not that you needed any more justification, but the dedicated two bedrooms are their own bookable category, so if you want you can guarantee that you will have one of them instead of a lockoff.  That's what we did for our upcoming trip.  It was a tough call because there are some great lockoffs too, but we like having two regular beds in the second bedroom.



Yeah I noticed that on the RAT. I'm hoping that if we go through David's they'll take that request into consideration when matching with an owner. It doesn't specify on their site but I'm sure there are people who prefer one to the other if they know the difference.


----------



## mrsap

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I noticed that on the RAT. I'm hoping that if we go through David's they'll take that request into consideration when matching with an owner. It doesn't specify on their site but I'm sure there are people who prefer one to the other if they know the difference.



Nice avatar!!!!


----------



## ECMD2018

First, just want to give kudos to you for this board. Very good design and info.  Not bogged down on non-DVC CC info.  

Noticed on first page the listing of Disney enticements for purchasing CCV.  Just to share/update as a new owner.  Disney offered the financial credit, but did not offer the $500 gift card.  Instead I was offered/provided  2017 points  into my account equal to the amount of points I purchased in my contract.   Don't know if I missed out or if this is old news but just wanted to share/clarify/update what Disney offered.


----------



## Best Aunt

ECMD2018 said:


> Noticed on first page the listing of Disney enticements for purchasing CCV.  Just to share/update as a new owner.  Disney offered the financial credit, but did not offer the $500 gift card.  Instead I was offered/provided  2017 points  into my account equal to the amount of points I purchased in my contract.   Don't know if I missed out or if this is old news but just wanted to share/clarify/update what Disney offered.



What is your Use Year? 

If you purchase today (April 17), and you have an August Use Year, for example, your 2018 Use Year hasn't started yet so shouldn't 2017 points be automatic and not a special enticement? 

And if you purchase today (April 17) and have a February Use Year, for example, and they give you 2017 points, did they bank the points into your 2018 Use Year even though you are past the banking deadline?


----------



## mrsap

ECMD2018 said:


> First, just want to give kudos to you for this board. Very good design and info.  Not bogged down on non-DVC CC info.
> 
> Noticed on first page the listing of Disney enticements for purchasing CCV.  Just to share/update as a new owner.  Disney offered the financial credit, but did not offer the $500 gift card.  Instead I was offered/provided  2017 points  into my account equal to the amount of points I purchased in my contract.   Don't know if I missed out or if this is old news but just wanted to share/clarify/update what Disney offered.



Thank you for sharing! I’ll remove that information!!


----------



## ECMD2018

mrsap said:


> Thank you for sharing! I’ll remove that information!!



not sure if they still offer the $500 card and I just missed out -- perhaps other new buyers can confirm or deny if Disney is offering consistent package.


----------



## ECMD2018

Best Aunt said:


> What is your Use Year?
> 
> If you purchase today (April 17), and you have an August Use Year, for example, your 2018 Use Year hasn't started yet so shouldn't 2017 points be automatic and not a special enticement?
> 
> And if you purchase today (April 17) and have a February Use Year, for example, and they give you 2017 points, did they bank the points into your 2018 Use Year even though you are past the banking deadline?



They banked to 2018 upon my request even though deadline passed.  Function of being a newbie


----------



## ECMD2018

ECMD2018 said:


> They banked to 2018 upon my request even though deadline passed.  Function of being a newbie


reread -- You are probably right on your first point, not sure how they handle it normally  I bought in before my UY began.  So, essentially they just gave me the points I should have....not an enticement per se.  They did allow me to bank to 2018 though my 4 month window had passed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ECMD2018 said:


> reread -- You are probably right on your first point, not sure how they handle it normally  I bought in before my UY began.  So, essentially they just gave me the points I should have....not an enticement per se.  They did allow me to bank to 2018 though my 4 month window had passed.



As mentioned the August UY is still in its 2017 UY so those are the points you should have been given and not an enticement.  Any direct purchase is allowed to bank even if past the banking deadline.  Periodically I've read of DVC allowing resale to bank if past the deadline and the seller had missed it.  That's not in the rules like it is for direct but now and then the exception has been done.


----------



## Best Aunt

ECMD2018 said:


> reread -- You are probably right on your first point, not sure how they handle it normally  I bought in before my UY began.  So, essentially they just gave me the points I should have....not an enticement per se.  They did allow me to bank to 2018 though my 4 month window had passed.



Good that they allowed you to bank.


----------



## ECMD2018

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As mentioned the August UY is still in its 2017 UY so those are the points you should have been given and not an enticement.  Any direct purchase is allowed to bank even if past the banking deadline.  Periodically I've read of DVC allowing resale to bank if past the deadline and the seller had missed it.  That's not in the rules like it is for direct but now and then the exception has been done.


Absolutely right.  Of course in my head thinking I didn’t start until UY began— which really doesn’t matter.  Well I didn’t have to pay maintenance fee with the points!  .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Best Aunt said:


> Good that they allowed you to bank.



 They actually wrote it  into one of the condominium documents many years ago.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ECMD2018 said:


> Absolutely right.  Of course in my head thinking I didn’t start until UY began— which really doesn’t matter.  Well I didn’t have to pay maintenance fee with the points!  .



Well.......remember that maintenance fees are calculated on a calendar year, not use year.... But there was _some_ benefit in not purchasing at the start of the calendar year.  

And congrats on your purchase.  Something to enjoy for many years!


----------



## lauraf

ECMD2018 said:


> not sure if they still offer the $500 card and I just missed out -- perhaps other new buyers can confirm or deny if Disney is offering consistent package.


I did not get a $500 gift card. I purchased 11 days ago.


----------



## storey13

lauraf said:


> I did not get a $500 gift card. I purchased 11 days ago.



I believe the $500 gift card promotion was only in effect in Nov and Dec 2017, and maybe Jan 2018. It wasn't any better of a deal really, because let's say if you bought 175 points in December with the gift card promotion, Disney would give you $2000 off the price of your contract, plus a $500 gift card, where currently they are giving $2500 off a 175 point contract, so really it is a wash. I've attached the most recent price sheet in case anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## PadreUSAF

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Your first trip is coming soon! Are you getting excited?!! I love WL and I think you will too!!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thank you. I’m excited to see CCV for sure. We are staying in the cabins and any tips for the room requests would be appreciated.


----------



## Roxyfire

mrsap said:


> Nice avatar!!!!



Thanks! Great minds at all that! It's a poorly cropped version of a picture I took myself, I like your zoomed out version much better


----------



## LCoulter

Do the Copper Creek Cabins have a grills?

Are there grills elsewhere on the property?  

Gas or charcoal?

Is there room service available to the cabins?

Thanks


----------



## mrsap

LCoulter said:


> Do the Copper Creek Cabins have a grills?
> 
> Are there grills elsewhere on the property?
> 
> Gas or charcoal?
> 
> Is there room service available to the cabins?
> 
> Thanks



They do! I took this picture back in November. I assume gas.


----------



## LCoulter

Thanks


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They actually wrote it  into one of the condominium documents many years ago.


In 2004, January, I was not allowed to bank BWV POINTS bought with a March UY.  I wound up donating an OKW reservation to a volunteer of Give the Kids the World.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> They do! I took this picture back in November. I assume gas.
> 
> View attachment 317443


Yes, gas grills.


----------



## hlhlaw07

2 Questions:  Is it possible to walk from the lodge to Trail's end?  If so, about how far/long is the walk?  Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

The path is not lit at night.


----------



## DenLo

LCoulter said:


> Do the Copper Creek Cabins have a grills?
> 
> Are there grills elsewhere on the property?
> 
> Gas or charcoal?
> 
> Is there room service available to the cabins?
> 
> Thanks



Each Cascade Cabin does not have it's own grill.  There are two large grill areas with 2 gas grills and picnic tables on each side of the resort, plus there are two single grill only areas near the middle of the cabins on each side.

Here are photos.

On the westside of Wilderness Lodge, larger BBQ  pavilion





Single BBQ- Westside middle of cabins





BBQ Pavilion near Basketball court east of BRV





Single gas grill at Center of East Cabins


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> In 2004, January, I was not allowed to bank BWV POINTS bought with a March UY.  I wound up donating an OKW reservation to a volunteer of Give the Kids the World.



Back then it was unofficial and not guaranteed.  Some would do it and others not.  They wrote it in around 2011 or 2012 or so - somewhere in that timeframe.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Back then it was unofficial and not guaranteed.  Some would do it and others not.  They wrote it in around 2011 or 2012 or so - somewhere in that timeframe.



I have to admit I have never seen it in writing.  There is something about if you have borrowed points for a reservation and do a direct purchase of additional points they will allow the member to use the recently purchased current year or banked points and return the borrowed points that were used to make the reservation to their original year .  This information is in the Rules and Regulations.


----------



## mustlovecats

Do any of the dedicated 2 bedroom units have a tub/shower combo in the second bathroom?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mustlovecats said:


> Do any of the dedicated 2 bedroom units have a tub/shower combo in the second bathroom?


I don’t believe so.  There is no bookable option for the bath in dedicated 2 bedroom units and all the ones I have seen have the shower.  

If you do want a second tub you’d have to go with a lockoff, then it would be a bookable option.


----------



## gillep

I am currently sitting in a rocking chair outside Wilderness Lodge, listening to the stream and enjoying my coffee. Tonight is our last night at CCV before we move to BLT, and we both wish we were staying. We have a studio on the 7th floor and were able to see the water pageant from there last night. I thought I would be upset to have the enclosed balcony but there are so many beautiful places around the resort to sit and relax that I wouldn’t use the balcony anyway.  We will likely need an add on here as our next purchase, it is just lovely.


----------



## mrsap

gillep said:


> I am currently sitting in a rocking chair outside Wilderness Lodge, listening to the stream and enjoying my coffee. Tonight is our last night at CCV before we move to BLT, and we both wish we were staying. We have a studio on the 7th floor and were able to see the water pageant from there last night. I thought I would be upset to have the enclosed balcony but there are so many beautiful places around the resort to sit and relax that I wouldn’t use the balcony anyway.  We will likely need an add on here as our next purchase, it is just lovely.



Isn’t it just the most relaxing resort?!! I’m happy you guys had a great time! Take some pictures for us so we can live through you!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

gillep said:


> I am currently sitting in a rocking chair outside Wilderness Lodge, listening to the stream and enjoying my coffee. Tonight is our last night at CCV before we move to BLT, and we both wish we were staying. We have a studio on the 7th floor and were able to see the water pageant from there last night. I thought I would be upset to have the enclosed balcony but there are so many beautiful places around the resort to sit and relax that I wouldn’t use the balcony anyway.  We will likely need an add on here as our next purchase, it is just lovely.



That sounds amazing! Thanks for sharing a little bit of home with us.


----------



## ECMD2018

For those that have visited CCV --- I'm staying in a 1 bdrm with family.  Recommendation on room(s) I should request?  Like to have a relative view and relative quite.  Looked at room diagram - have seen some photos of earlier postings on pg 1. Heard mix reviews re: 6th floor and the deck wall and roof but suspect some have actually enjoyed it.  I know its subjective but would like your thoughts.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## debedo

sitting at the airport.....waiting for our flight to go “home” to Copper Creek!!!


----------



## Brittanymcg

Coming down next month and would love to have family pics taken at WL while we are staying there. I have looked into Disney's fine art photography (little pricey), does anyone recommend a local photographer that i can have come in? Thanks


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> sitting at the airport.....waiting for our flight to go “home” to Copper Creek!!!



Have a great trip! Take pictures for us!!!!!!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

ECMD2018 said:


> For those that have visited CCV --- I'm staying in a 1 bdrm with family.  Recommendation on room(s) I should request?  Like to have a relative view and relative quite.  Looked at room diagram - have seen some photos of earlier postings on pg 1. Heard mix reviews re: 6th floor and the deck wall and roof but suspect some have actually enjoyed it.  I know its subjective but would like your thoughts.  Thanks in advance.


I’ve been fascinated (or obsessed) with WL room locations for some time. You’re not going to have a bad location or room, but there are some differences.  For view and noise, the floor number makes a big difference. We like being on a high floor, but as you’ve noted the enclosed balconies are an issue for some.  They are on the top floor of any section of the resort.  So if you are on a 6th floor room with a 7th floor room above you, you’ll have the open balcony.   We have had both and are fine with either.   The open ones are way easier for kids to see out, or adults while seated.  The  enclosed ones feel more secure and private.  
Distance from the lobby makes a difference as well, with the rooms that open to the lobby getting some noise from WCC, then quieter ones near the Waterfall, then more potential for pool noise.  We love the view from rooms that open to the lobby though and request that.   
Both sides of the hallway have good views, but the North side is probably a little better with views of the main pool and a chance at some fireworks from high floors over the other wing of the building.  
Finally my last recommendation is that you request an area or aspect of the rooms you want, so that you give the room assignor more flexibility than if you request specific room numbers.  It can be very difficult to fit scheduling a specific room for specific arrival and departure dates.  
You’ll have a great trip wherever you end up.  We have found that we enjoyed rooms in locations we wouldn’t have requested.


----------



## Best Aunt

Brittanymcg said:


> Coming down next month and would love to have family pics taken at WL while we are staying there. I have looked into Disney's fine art photography (little pricey), does anyone recommend a local photographer that i can have come in? Thanks



I think you might get more replies if you post as a separate thread - people who are not Copper Creek lovers might have done this at other resorts.


----------



## jarestel

We have just returned from a fabulous week at CCV where we had a deluxe studio on the 7th floor (which was most comfortable for the three of us). Everything about the resort was top notch and can't wait to go back. I'll attempt to upload a photo taken from the balcony of our 7th floor dedicated studio, room 7119.


----------



## lauraf

jarestel said:


> We have just returned from a fabulous week at CCV where we had a deluxe studio on the 7th floor (which was most comfortable for the three of us). Everything about the resort was top notch and can't wait to go back. I'll attempt to upload a photo taken from the balcony of our 7th floor dedicated studio, room 7119.
> 
> View attachment 318404


That is a beautiful view. I have my first stay at CCV next month and I can’t wait. I love hearing all the positives about copper creek.


----------



## mrsap

jarestel said:


> We have just returned from a fabulous week at CCV where we had a deluxe studio on the 7th floor (which was most comfortable for the three of us). Everything about the resort was top notch and can't wait to go back. I'll attempt to upload a photo taken from the balcony of our 7th floor dedicated studio, room 7119.
> 
> View attachment 318404



Happy you had a great time!!!! Beautiful picture! Would it be ok if I used it for Page 1 to help out with room views? Thanks!!


----------



## jarestel

mrsap said:


> Happy you had a great time!!!! Beautiful picture! Would it be ok if I used it for Page 1 to help out with room views? Thanks!!



Absolutely. And thanks for all of your work to create and maintain this thread!


----------



## mrsap

jarestel said:


> Absolutely. And thanks for all of your work to create and maintain this thread!



Thank you! No problem! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## DSLRuser

finally booked my 1st "home" resort trip @ CCV for March 2019.  We did BWV this summer on a 4 month booking window.

We have stayed at WL 6x over the last 16 years.  It is why we bought CCV.  can't wait.


----------



## mrsap

DSLRuser said:


> finally booked my 1st "home" resort trip @ CCV for March 2019.  We did BWV this summer on a 4 month booking window.
> 
> We have stayed at WL 6x over the last 16 years.  It is why we bought CCV.  can't wait.



Awesome! Congrats!!! It will be so nice being ‘Home!’ I’ll add it to Page 1!


----------



## DenLo

Brittanymcg said:


> Coming down next month and would love to have family pics taken at WL while we are staying there. I have looked into Disney's fine art photography (little pricey), does anyone recommend a local photographer that i can have come in? Thanks



I can't help with a name but do know that professional photographers have to get Disney's approval before they can do a shoot and where they can shoot.  I agree with the above post about posting on another non-DVC thread to get more hits.  Or search to see if any of the Disney resort boards have a thread going.


----------



## ECMD2018

GrandCalifornian said:


> I’ve been fascinated (or obsessed) with WL room locations for some time. You’re not going to have a bad location or room, but there are some differences.  For view and noise, the floor number makes a big difference. We like being on a high floor, but as you’ve noted the enclosed balconies are an issue for some.  They are on the top floor of any section of the resort.  So if you are on a 6th floor room with a 7th floor room above you, you’ll have the open balcony.   We have had both and are fine with either.   The open ones are way easier for kids to see out, or adults while seated.  The  enclosed ones feel more secure and private.
> Distance from the lobby makes a difference as well, with the rooms that open to the lobby getting some noise from WCC, then quieter ones near the Waterfall, then more potential for pool noise.  We love the view from rooms that open to the lobby though and request that.
> Both sides of the hallway have good views, but the North side is probably a little better with views of the main pool and a chance at some fireworks from high floors over the other wing of the building.
> Finally my last recommendation is that you request an area or aspect of the rooms you want, so that you give the room assignor more flexibility than if you request specific room numbers.  It can be very difficult to fit scheduling a specific room for specific arrival and departure dates.
> You’ll have a great trip wherever you end up.  We have found that we enjoyed rooms in locations we wouldn’t have requested.


Thank you


----------



## gillep

We just got back last night, so I wanted to write a mini-review of my time at CCV, let me know if you have any specific questions, and please feel free to use any of the pictures in this post.

Stay: DH and I , split stay 1 night Kidani, 3 nights CCV, 2 nights BLT (lake view), April 2018.

Room: 7111- As I said earlier I was a little disappointed to get a 7th floor room with the enclosed balcony, but it was a great location, great view, and the balcony didn't bother us because there are so many places to hang out around the resort that I wouldn't want to spend all of my time on the balcony anyway.  We had a walk in shower room which was very nice, even though I usually prefer a room with a bathtub.  The room itself did not wow me, the resort is so beautiful that, to me, the room just did not measure up at all, we spent a lot of time at the resort, but I spent most of my time outside and not in the room, my husband was running the races so he spent more time there napping than I did.  Room views:

View to the right:
 

View to the Left:
 

CMs:  I cannot say enough good things about the CMs at this resort, everyone was so kind and helpful.  I had an issue with my Kidani room and was in touch with a manager there who was going to also give me the name of someone at WL to speak with for follow up but had not gotten a name to me yet. I was mentioning this to the bell services CMs and a manager, Ken, overheard and right away came over to assist, he told me that he would take ownership of any followup on this end, and that he would track something down for me, and to visit him after dinner. He perfectly tracked down the issue and had everything resolved quickly.  Victoria was the mousekeeper assigned to our room and we saw her every single morning in the hall, she was so kind and welcoming and seemed to genuinely enjoy her job and speaking with us.  

Food:  
Roaring Forks:  I had heard some bad things about the limited menu at RF, thankfully, we were only there a couple days so that wasn't an issue, but I could see how the breakfast options especially could get pretty old if staying longer. I will say that of the three places we stayed the coffee in RF was the worst.  I don't know if they use a different blend, or not enough grounds, but there was a clear difference in the coffee here, it was much lighter in color and had a strange after taste that I did not enjoy. 

Perfect porch to enjoy lackluster coffee:
 
 
Geyser Point: We had lunch and cocktails here our first day and enjoyed everything, especially the burger.  I absolutely love the setup of this restaurant, but can see how it might be a bit less enjoyable during the hotter months, the day we went was perfect weather, low 80s and practically no humidity.
 
Artist Point:  We have not been back here in years, we remembered the food as good, but heavy, and nothing really stood out from that trip.  We did the Deluxe dining plan for our Kidani night with the intention to use two of our credits at AP our first night there, which worked out fantastically. Our meal was extremely good and we are both looking forward to coming back.  Everything we had was well seasoned and prepared, and it stood out as bringing really hot food to the table, at many WDW restaurants I feel like food sits out a bit before it gets to you, but everything here was so well timed.  My husband had a glass of wine and I had a great cocktail as well and it was my favorite cocktail of the trip.  My only disappointment was that they didn't have the donuts available for a dessert so we got the creme brulee and the cobbler, unfortunately, I remembered that I don't prefer this type of cobbler (I like the crumble top type better, although that is likely a crumble and not a cobbler lol) but we were so full that a couple bites was more than enough anyway.

Transportation: The boat to MK was great, all of the boat staff were so nice and fun.  I wasn't a huge fan of the buses from here, I felt like stopping at Ft Wilderness added a lot of time, it certainly took us a bit longer to get to Epcot than from Kidani, and our buses were quite full most of the time.  We also took the race bus from here to the Expo and that we would never do again, stopping at Ft Wilderness and The Contemporary took a very long time, especially getting all the way over to the stop at The Contemporary, which is at the convention center.  We took Uber/Lyft more often than any other resort stay, but we also went to DS and Typhoon Lagoon, which we don't always do, and I just don't like the buses to either of those locations most of the time anyway.

Pool:  This was the only negative for me, we really did not like the pool at all.  We mostly stayed at the CCV pool, but the BRV pool had many of the same issues.  I didn't think there was nearly enough seating for the number of people trying to enjoy the pool, DH and I took the last two chairs when we went the first time and they were no where near one another, after an hour or so the chair next to me opened up and he moved to sit next to me. We went early in the morning on other days so there was more room, but then the pool wasn't quite as necessary/refreshing that early.  Many families came and it didn't appear that they could find seats, and if they did they usually only got a couple chairs in the full sun. DH usually loves the pool slides but he wasn't interested in this one at all.  I did like the pool bar service from Geyser Point though, it was great having someone take my food and drink order poolside. 

All-in-all we loved the resort and cannot wait to go back.  I wish we had not moved to BLT, but I have always wanted to stay there and it worked out perfectly for this stay (plus we got a great room on the 16th floor near the TOTWL so it worked out).  I feel like there are still so many things I didn't get to see or do at the resort, I would put this at the top of my list of a resort I would stay at if not planning any park days.

Random pics:
The first time I ever visited WL all I wanted to see was the Geyser, and of course my husband got to see it go off while I was inside (wasn't angry at all...), so this trip I made it a point to catch it.
 

I loved this guy too!


----------



## mrsap

gillep said:


> We just got back last night, so I wanted to write a mini-review of my time at CCV, let me know if you have any specific questions, and please feel free to use any of the pictures in this post.
> 
> Stay: DH and I , split stay 1 night Kidani, 3 nights CCV, 2 nights BLT (lake view), April 2018.
> 
> Room: 7111- As I said earlier I was a little disappointed to get a 7th floor room with the enclosed balcony, but it was a great location, great view, and the balcony didn't bother us because there are so many places to hang out around the resort that I wouldn't want to spend all of my time on the balcony anyway.  We had a walk in shower room which was very nice, even though I usually prefer a room with a bathtub.  The room itself did not wow me, the resort is so beautiful that, to me, the room just did not measure up at all, we spent a lot of time at the resort, but I spent most of my time outside and not in the room, my husband was running the races so he spent more time there napping than I did.  Room views:
> 
> View to the right:
> View attachment 318866
> 
> View to the Left:
> View attachment 318867
> 
> CMs:  I cannot say enough good things about the CMs at this resort, everyone was so kind and helpful.  I had an issue with my Kidani room and was in touch with a manager there who was going to also give me the name of someone at WL to speak with for follow up but had not gotten a name to me yet. I was mentioning this to the bell services CMs and a manager, Ken, overheard and right away came over to assist, he told me that he would take ownership of any followup on this end, and that he would track something down for me, and to visit him after dinner. He perfectly tracked down the issue and had everything resolved quickly.  Victoria was the mousekeeper assigned to our room and we saw her every single morning in the hall, she was so kind and welcoming and seemed to genuinely enjoy her job and speaking with us.
> 
> Food:
> Roaring Forks:  I had heard some bad things about the limited menu at RF, thankfully, we were only there a couple days so that wasn't an issue, but I could see how the breakfast options especially could get pretty old if staying longer. I will say that of the three places we stayed the coffee in RF was the worst.  I don't know if they use a different blend, or not enough grounds, but there was a clear difference in the coffee here, it was much lighter in color and had a strange after taste that I did not enjoy.
> 
> Perfect porch to enjoy lackluster coffee:
> View attachment 318871
> View attachment 318872
> Geyser Point: We had lunch and cocktails here our first day and enjoyed everything, especially the burger.  I absolutely love the setup of this restaurant, but can see how it might be a bit less enjoyable during the hotter months, the day we went was perfect weather, low 80s and practically no humidity.
> View attachment 318870
> Artist Point:  We have not been back here in years, we remembered the food as good, but heavy, and nothing really stood out from that trip.  We did the Deluxe dining plan for our Kidani night with the intention to use two of our credits at AP our first night there, which worked out fantastically. Our meal was extremely good and we are both looking forward to coming back.  Everything we had was well seasoned and prepared, and it stood out as bringing really hot food to the table, at many WDW restaurants I feel like food sits out a bit before it gets to you, but everything here was so well timed.  My husband had a glass of wine and I had a great cocktail as well and it was my favorite cocktail of the trip.  My only disappointment was that they didn't have the donuts available for a dessert so we got the creme brulee and the cobbler, unfortunately, I remembered that I don't prefer this type of cobbler (I like the crumble top type better, although that is likely a crumble and not a cobbler lol) but we were so full that a couple bites was more than enough anyway.
> 
> Transportation: The boat to MK was great, all of the boat staff were so nice and fun.  I wasn't a huge fan of the buses from here, I felt like stopping at Ft Wilderness added a lot of time, it certainly took us a bit longer to get to Epcot than from Kidani, and our buses were quite full most of the time.  We also took the race bus from here to the Expo and that we would never do again, stopping at Ft Wilderness and The Contemporary took a very long time, especially getting all the way over to the stop at The Contemporary, which is at the convention center.  We took Uber/Lyft more often than any other resort stay, but we also went to DS and Typhoon Lagoon, which we don't always do, and I just don't like the buses to either of those locations most of the time anyway.
> 
> Pool:  This was the only negative for me, we really did not like the pool at all.  We mostly stayed at the CCV pool, but the BRV pool had many of the same issues.  I didn't think there was nearly enough seating for the number of people trying to enjoy the pool, DH and I took the last two chairs when we went the first time and they were no where near one another, after an hour or so the chair next to me opened up and he moved to sit next to me. We went early in the morning on other days so there was more room, but then the pool wasn't quite as necessary/refreshing that early.  Many families came and it didn't appear that they could find seats, and if they did they usually only got a couple chairs in the full sun. DH usually loves the pool slides but he wasn't interested in this one at all.  I did like the pool bar service from Geyser Point though, it was great having someone take my food and drink order poolside.
> 
> All-in-all we loved the resort and cannot wait to go back.  I wish we had not moved to BLT, but I have always wanted to stay there and it worked out perfectly for this stay (plus we got a great room on the 16th floor near the TOTWL so it worked out).  I feel like there are still so many things I didn't get to see or do at the resort, I would put this at the top of my list of a resort I would stay at if not planning any park days.
> 
> Random pics:
> The first time I ever visited WL all I wanted to see was the Geyser, and of course my husband got to see it go off while I was inside (wasn't angry at all...), so this trip I made it a point to catch it.
> View attachment 318885
> 
> I loved this guy too!
> View attachment 318887



Happy you had a great trip!! Thanks for sharing your pictures!!!


----------



## Brittanymcg

DenLo said:


> I can't help with a name but do know that professional photographers have to get Disney's approval before they can do a shoot and where they can shoot.  I agree with the above post about posting on another non-DVC thread to get more hits.  Or search to see if any of the Disney resort boards have a thread going.


Thanks, i tried looking around. Didnt find much.


----------



## KLHchemist

ECMD2018 said:


> For those that have visited CCV --- I'm staying in a 1 bdrm with family.  Recommendation on room(s) I should request?  Like to have a relative view and relative quite.  Looked at room diagram - have seen some photos of earlier postings on pg 1. Heard mix reviews re: 6th floor and the deck wall and roof but suspect some have actually enjoyed it.  I know its subjective but would like your thoughts.  Thanks in advance.


I'd be curious as well as we're staying in a 1 bedroom in 218 days  From the research I've personally done one of interest is either X103 or X105.  One is studio, the other a 1 bedroom right on the lobby but overlooking the courtyard


----------



## GrandCalifornian

KLHchemist said:


> I'd be curious as well as we're staying in a 1 bedroom in 218 days  From the research I've personally done one of interest is either X103 or X105.  One is studio, the other a 1 bedroom right on the lobby but overlooking the courtyard


Very nice room location, and probably our ultimate preference as we love rooms that open to the lobby.  These rooms were commonly referred to as “Bear Face” rooms because when you look at the resort from Bay Lake the windows make what roughly looks like a Bear’s Face.   They only exist on floors 4 and 5, so availability is extremely limited, but they are neat.  They are also both lockoffs, so you could get both with a lockoff 2 bedroom reservation.  Good luck!


----------



## storey13

GrandCalifornian said:


> Very nice room location, and probably our ultimate preference as we love rooms that open to the lobby.  These rooms were commonly referred to as “Bear Face” rooms because when you look at the resort from Bay Lake the windows make what roughly looks like a Bear’s Face.   They only exist on floors 4 and 5, so availability is extremely limited, but they are neat.  They are also both lockoffs, so you could get both with a lockoff 2 bedroom reservation.  Good luck!



Bonus points if you know if these lockoffs are units with tub or showers!


----------



## KLHchemist

GrandCalifornian said:


> Very nice room location, and probably our ultimate preference as we love rooms that open to the lobby.  These rooms were commonly referred to as “Bear Face” rooms because when you look at the resort from Bay Lake the windows make what roughly looks like a Bear’s Face.   They only exist on floors 4 and 5, so availability is extremely limited, but they are neat.  They are also both lockoffs, so you could get both with a lockoff 2 bedroom reservation.  Good luck!


exactly, we only need half so we can share the studio part, Hahaha


----------



## sleepydog25

@gillep Glad to hear the visit was a success, and i appreciate the detailed review. A few things:
*RF*: It is deflating to see how much they have regressed since the refurbishment. We were underwhelmed by the new menu and, in fact, bothered by the fact they did away with the made-to-order Mickey waffles. We won't bother going there in the future--I'd rather have a poptart in the room.
*Pools*:  Room during warm months is always at a premium. Hate to hear that the newer pool has the same issues as at the old Hidden Springs pool it was rarely an issue. . .because it was intended to be a quieter, more serene area. I miss that pool and its bubbles.
*CMs*:  We've almost always found them among the best.  Glad to hear you experienced that, too.
*AP*:  It hit a rough patch a few years ago until new mgmt and chef came in about three years ago. The food is consistently better cooked and presented, and the servers are quality. It's long been our sentimental favorite--even during the period of inconsistency--and most reports the past couple of years have been very positive. Too bad you missed the donuts as they are most excellent.  I mean. . .umm. . .they are actually terrible, just plain yucky.  Move along. . .


----------



## DIS_AWC

We just returned from a 6-night stay in a 2BR Copper Creek Villa and we really enjoyed our time there. Our room number was 3126 and this was the view from the balcony off the main living room:



We were back at the resort each day in the afternoon (approx 1:30/2pm until 4:30ish) for a rest and to use the pool. The first day, we ran into housekeeping about to service our room and they kindly agreed to give us ten minutes to get ready to go down to the pool before going in. All of the other days, the room had already been serviced by the time we returned. We never had any other encounters or issues with room checks or servicing.

Our room had three sliding doors (one in each bedroom and one in the main living room) out to one continuous balcony.

The suite was a very nice size for our 6-member party. My parents took the master suite and my husband and I shared the room with 2 queen beds with our 2 daughters. There were TVs in each bedroom as well as the main living room. Both rooms had huge closets and so many dressers and drawers and places to store things (more than we would ever need!). The beds were very comfortable. It was great having two bathrooms, each with two sink areas, and the option of standard/rain shower was also a nice feature. It was great having the kitchen and dining areas and we had ample dishes and silverware for our needs, but we never did any actual cooking in the room. We did use the toaster and coffee maker, both of which were great for early breakfast before heading out to the parks. We did notice the vent grate at the top of the doorway between the main living room and the second bedroom and the first night I was a bit concerned because the light in the living room shone in right on the bed my daughters were sleeping in. But everyone was so tired each night after long park days that noise and light never bothered any of us enough to disrupt sleeping. We're all pretty quiet people and "early to bed/early risers" in general, so it may pose more of an issue for a party where some people are night owls and others aren't. We never heard any noise in the hallways, but we were pretty far away from either of the elevators. We did hear the MK fireworks at night and some noise from the pool during the afternoon, but neither of those was disruptive.

We really enjoyed our stay at the CCV and would definitely stay there again in the future.


----------



## mrsap

DIS_AWC said:


> We just returned from a 6-night stay in a 2BR Copper Creek Villa and we really enjoyed our time there. Our room number was 3126 and this was the view from the deck off the main living room:
> 
> View attachment 319505
> 
> We were back at the resort each day in the afternoon (approx 1:30/2pm until 4:30ish) for a rest and to use the pool. The first day, we ran into housekeeping about to service our room and they kindly agreed to give us ten minutes to get ready to go down to the pool before going in. All of the other days, the room had already been serviced by the time we returned. We never had any other encounters or issues with room checks or servicing.
> 
> The suite was a very nice size for our 6-member party. My parents took the master suite and my husband and I shared the room with 2 queen beds with our 2 daughters. There were TVs in each bedroom as well as the main living room. Both rooms had huge closets and so many dressers and drawers and places to store things (more than we would ever need!). The beds were very comfortable. It was great having two bathrooms, each with two sink areas, and the option of standard/rain shower was also a nice feature. It was great having the kitchen and dining areas and we had ample dishes and silverware for our needs, but we never did any actual cooking in the room. We did use the toaster and coffee maker, both of which were great for early breakfast before heading out to the parks. We did notice the vent grate at the top of the doorway between the main living room and the second bedroom and the first night I was a bit concerned because the light in the living room shone in right on the bed my daughters were sleeping in. But everyone was so tired each night after long park days that noise and light never bothered any of us enough to disrupt sleeping. We're all pretty quiet people and "early to bed/early risers" in general, so it may pose more of an issue for a party where some people are night owls and others aren't. We never heard any noise in the hallways, but we were pretty far away from either of the elevators. We did hear the MK fireworks at night and some noise from the pool during the afternoon, but neither of those were disruptive.
> 
> We really enjoyed our stay at the CCV and would definitely stay there again in the future.



Happy you had a wonderful trip!!!!  Thank you for sharing your experience and your room view picture! Would it be OK if I used it for page one? Thank you!


----------



## DIS_AWC

mrsap said:


> Would it be OK if I used it for page one?



Of course!


----------



## shairpdrh

DIS_AWC said:


> We just returned from a 6-night stay in a 2BR Copper Creek Villa and we really enjoyed our time there. Our room number was 3126 and this was the view from the balcony off the main living room:
> 
> View attachment 319505
> 
> We were back at the resort each day in the afternoon (approx 1:30/2pm until 4:30ish) for a rest and to use the pool. The first day, we ran into housekeeping about to service our room and they kindly agreed to give us ten minutes to get ready to go down to the pool before going in. All of the other days, the room had already been serviced by the time we returned. We never had any other encounters or issues with room checks or servicing.
> 
> Our room had three sliding doors (one in each bedroom and one in the main living room) out to one continuous balcony.
> 
> The suite was a very nice size for our 6-member party. My parents took the master suite and my husband and I shared the room with 2 queen beds with our 2 daughters. There were TVs in each bedroom as well as the main living room. Both rooms had huge closets and so many dressers and drawers and places to store things (more than we would ever need!). The beds were very comfortable. It was great having two bathrooms, each with two sink areas, and the option of standard/rain shower was also a nice feature. It was great having the kitchen and dining areas and we had ample dishes and silverware for our needs, but we never did any actual cooking in the room. We did use the toaster and coffee maker, both of which were great for early breakfast before heading out to the parks. We did notice the vent grate at the top of the doorway between the main living room and the second bedroom and the first night I was a bit concerned because the light in the living room shone in right on the bed my daughters were sleeping in. But everyone was so tired each night after long park days that noise and light never bothered any of us enough to disrupt sleeping. We're all pretty quiet people and "early to bed/early risers" in general, so it may pose more of an issue for a party where some people are night owls and others aren't. We never heard any noise in the hallways, but we were pretty far away from either of the elevators. We did hear the MK fireworks at night and some noise from the pool during the afternoon, but neither of those was disruptive.
> 
> We really enjoyed our stay at the CCV and would definitely stay there again in the future.



That sounds like a nice trip! We hope to stay in a 2BR with my parents next year and it is good to hear how well it worked out.


----------



## LoveMickey

We are staying 2 days pre-cruise in the Cabins in December   Really looking forward to it.   Any Suggestion for cabin location.   There'll be 4 adults and 2 children.


----------



## debedo

Just left CCV for our next stay here at Boardwalk.   We love Boardwalk...our favorite Resort.... but after staying at CCV... I dislike saying it so I won’t but ...but...but....CANNOT WAIT until we are back at CCV.   We have both been bitten by the bug addonitis, we need more points now.  Every day we walk into the lodge and have to pinch ourselves that this is where we can come every year. 

Loved sitting at Geyser point during breakfast, lunch and dinner.   Loved the food even at roaring forks.  Loved the boat rides.    The buses actually made us wait...for 2 minutes, how dare they....

The view from our room (4119) was beautiful overlooking the main pool, geyser and even bay lake.  

I miss it already.....


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> View attachment 319860 Just left CCV for our next stay here at Boardwalk.   We love Boardwalk...our favorite Resort.... but after staying at CCV... I dislike saying it so I won’t but ...but...but....CANNOT WAIT until we are back at CCV.   We have both been bitten by the bug addonitis, we need more points now.  Every day we walk into the lodge and have to pinch ourselves that this is where we can come every year.
> 
> Loved sitting at Geyser point during breakfast, lunch and dinner.   Loved the food even at roaring forks.  Loved the boat rides.    The buses actually made us wait...for 2 minutes, how dare they....
> 
> The view from our room (4119) was beautiful overlooking the main pool, geyser and even bay lake.
> 
> I miss it already.....



I’m so happy you had a wonderful trip and loved CCV!! Definitely the perfect place to add on!!!!! The view is beautiful! Thanks for the picture!! (Would it be ok if I link it to Page 1?) Thanks!


----------



## debedo

mrsap said:


> I’m so happy you had a wonderful trip and loved CCV!! Definitely the perfect place to add on!!!!! The view is beautiful! Thanks for the picture!! (Would it be ok if I link it to Page 1?) Thanks!


Sure!!


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> Sure!!



Thanks!! Was it a studio?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

LoveMickey said:


> We are staying 2 days pre-cruise in the Cabins in December   Really looking forward to it.   Any Suggestion for cabin location.   There'll be 4 adults and 2 children.



You really can't go wrong with CCV cabin location, but there are some choices.  First of all, 12 of the cabins are on the North side of the resort and 14 are on the South / East side.  The North side cabins are numbered 8001-8012 and generally face towards MK, but the view is obstructed by trees.  They are right on the waterway where the MK boats go on the way back to WL.  8001 is at the far West end, surprisingly close to the monorail loop, while 8012 is near the WL transportation boat dock.  These cabins are all quiet for foot traffic, and have easy access to Roaring Fork via a walkway to a mid-wing access door. Cabins on this side do have more boat traffic closer to the cabins.
The remaining 14 cabins are South of Geyser Point on the shoreline of Bay Lake East of the original VWL (Now Boulder Ridge Villas).  These are numbered 8013 through 8026.  These cabins have less boat trafffic, since boats are not allowed to go much South of the rental boat dock into the bay that they sit on.  8013 is right next to Geyser Point and across from the Boulder Ridge Cove pool.  As the numbers go higher, you go further down the walkway and away from the pool area.  The higher the number, the quieter and more secluded, but the longer walk.  Also the shoreline curves, so higher numbered cabins face more towards the North.  Some people have requested 8026 and enjoyed its quiet woods-side location.  Others like us are requesting to be closer to Geyser Point in the 8013 to 8018 range.
All the cabins are identical and beautiful, so you really can't go wrong.  Have a great trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

LoveMickey said:


> We are staying 2 days pre-cruise in the Cabins in December   Really looking forward to it.   Any Suggestion for cabin location.   There'll be 4 adults and 2 children.


Cabins 1-12 are located north of the main Lodge, or left of the main boat dock if you will, thus closer to MK. The issue with any of those might be additional noise since the boats that run back and forth to MK and CR pass right by those cabins.  Cabins 13-26 are located to the south side of the main Lodge (Geyser Point side), and the farther out they go toward FW, generally the quieter it will be. Aside from that possible criteria, the only other one that may be of significance is walking distance to the main Lodge, GP, or the boat dock. In that case, Cabins 1 through 4/5 will involve a rather long walk. On the other side, Cabin 26 is the farthest out, and it's a 1/4 mile back to the boat dock from there (making the Lodge almost as long of a walk). 

That being said, Cabins 8 through 12 on the north side and Cabins 13-17 on the south side will be the closest. Cabins 20 to 26 will likely be your quietest.  They're gorgeous, so I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.

Edited to add:  Almost exactly what* GrandCalifornian *said!  Too funny!


----------



## gillep

debedo said:


> Just left CCV for our next stay here at Boardwalk.   We love Boardwalk...our favorite Resort.... but after staying at CCV... I dislike saying it so I won’t but ...but...but....CANNOT WAIT until we are back at CCV.   We have both been bitten by the bug addonitis, we need more points now.  Every day we walk into the lodge and have to pinch ourselves that this is where we can come every year.
> 
> Loved sitting at Geyser point during breakfast, lunch and dinner.   Loved the food even at roaring forks.  Loved the boat rides.    The buses actually made us wait...for 2 minutes, how dare they....
> 
> The view from our room (4119) was beautiful overlooking the main pool, geyser and even bay lake.
> 
> I miss it already.....



Seriously, I don't know what it is with this resort.  DH and I were so happy last year when we got a great price for our BCV add on.  We have been wanting to add on BCV ever since we bought into AKV, we were happy and felt whole. Then we stayed at CCV, and now we are discussing adding on again... It is madness, but beautiful madness!


----------



## sleepydog25

gillep said:


> Seriously, I don't know what it is with this resort.  DH and I were so happy last year when we got a great price for our BCV add on.  We have been wanting to add on BCV ever since we bought into AKV, we were happy and felt whole. Then we stayed at CCV, and now we are discussing adding on again... It is madness, but beautiful madness!


*"I don't know what it is with this resort."  *There is a certain beautifully serene nature at the Lodge which you just don't get anywhere else, and it's a quality that we who are in love with the Lodge have known since the first day we stepped on the property. A large part of the experience is due to the tranquil theming that allows you to relax once back at the resort. I tell people all the time that if you want a party atmosphere or some place close to the action, then WL is not the resort for you. However, if you want to be transported to a more tranquil space, no resort on property can beat it (save perhaps Fort Wilderness). It was Disney's going all in for this particular Northwest theme that has won the hearts of so many.  As I've pointed out many times the past several years, Disney has blatantly chosen to blunt the theming (aka "modernize and streamline") with so much of what they now refurbish or build which makes the Lodge stand out even more as an almost anachronistic piece of marvelous imagination. Yes, it is a "beautiful madness."


----------



## LilyJC

My husband and I are not CCV owners, but through stalking the RAT and waitlisting, we were able to stay in a studio with walk-in shower a couple weeks ago for four nights! We were placed on the 5th floor in room 5123, and it was pretty fantastic for us. Here are some views from our balcony: 

 

A huge treat was the HEA fireworks view two nights in a row. 

 ​I will say that we absolutely loved almost everything about the resort. It was peaceful and lovely, and we adored the decor in our studio. I was fairly positive that we'd want to add-on immediately, but the one thing that drove us bonkers was the boat horns in the morning. We attended the AK MM on the 17th, but sleeping in the next morning was impossible for me even though I was still on CA time. Perhaps we wouldn't have noticed if our kids were there and we were up and out early, but it was the only bummer of our visit. I'm not sure it's a deal-breaker though, as I was genuinely sad when we moved to BWV on Saturday before the half marathon. And I still would love to stay there again, so we'll see! Hearing the falls from our room was a delight!

​
Foodwise we ate at Roaring Fork a couple times. We both thought the pulled pork sandwich was decent, and a chicken and walnut salad I grabbed was also fine. My new favorite WDW treat came from there though - the campfire cupcake - cute and delicious! 

​
I also tried the molasses cookie but wasn't a huge fan.... We had bison burgers at Geyser Point and thought they were just ok. Overall a truly amazing experience though, and I can understand why you all love it so dearly!


----------



## mrsap

LilyJC said:


> My husband and I are not CCV owners, but through stalking the RAT and waitlisting, we were able to stay in a studio with walk-in shower a couple weeks ago for four nights! We were placed on the 5th floor in room 5123, and it was pretty fantastic for us. Here are some views from our balcony:
> 
> View attachment 320006
> 
> A huge treat was the HEA fireworks view two nights in a row.
> 
> View attachment 320007​I will say that we absolutely loved almost everything about the resort. It was peaceful and lovely, and we adored the decor in our studio. I was fairly positive that we'd want to add-on immediately, but the one thing that drove us bonkers was the boat horns in the morning. We attended the AK MM on the 17th, but sleeping in the next morning was impossible for me even though I was still on CA time. Perhaps we wouldn't have noticed if our kids were there and we were up and out early, but it was the only bummer of our visit. I'm not sure it's a deal-breaker though, as I was genuinely sad when we moved to BWV on Saturday before the half marathon. And I still would love to stay there again, so we'll see! Hearing the falls from our room was a delight!
> 
> View attachment 320008​
> Foodwise we ate at Roaring Fork a couple times. We both thought the pulled pork sandwich was decent, and a chicken and walnut salad I grabbed was also fine. My new favorite WDW treat came from there though - the campfire cupcake - cute and delicious!
> 
> View attachment 320009​
> I also tried the molasses cookie but wasn't a huge fan.... We had bison burgers at Geyser Point and thought they were just ok. Overall a truly amazing experience though, and I can understand why you all love it so dearly!



Beautiful pictures!! So happy you had a great time!!!! WL is so lovely, and I’m happy you got to see it up close! Can I please use your pictures for page 1? Thank you!


----------



## debedo

mrsap said:


> Thanks!! Was it a studio?


Yes, walk in shower too!


----------



## debedo

gillep said:


> Seriously, I don't know what it is with this resort.  DH and I were so happy last year when we got a great price for our BCV add on.  We have been wanting to add on BCV ever since we bought into AKV, we were happy and felt whole. Then we stayed at CCV, and now we are discussing adding on again... It is madness, but beautiful madness!



And I am loving the madness.....we even went back to Wilderness lodge yesterday to stalk umm....errr...  have lunch at geyser point and eat the yummy turkey sandwich with the brownie mousse cupcake.  Also had to buy a mickey totem pole to take home more memories!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

debedo said:


> And I am loving the madness.....we even went back to Wilderness lodge yesterday to stalk umm....errr... * have lunch at geyser point and eat the yummy turkey sandwich* with the brownie mousse cupcake.  Also had to buy a mickey totem pole to take home more memories!!!


Now, if only they'd bring back the salmon BLT. . .


----------



## storey13

Here is a copy of the 2019 point chart for CCV in case anyone didn't feel like looking for it.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! For those going this month, I’m updating the resort activity calendar. Enjoy!


----------



## LilyJC

mrsap said:


> Beautiful pictures!! So happy you had a great time!!!! WL is so lovely, and I’m happy you got to see it up close! Can I please use your pictures for page 1? Thank you!



Yes, definitely feel free to use the pictures!


----------



## storey13

Ariane37 gave me permission to post these balcony photos of room 5115, an alternate studio. A link to her current TR thread here.

From the main balcony:

 

 

From the small "bedroom" balcony:

 

 

Thank you again Ariane37!!


----------



## mrsap

Reunion Station Officially Open

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-members-celebrate-opening-of-reunion-station


----------



## Granny

mrsap said:


> Reunion Station Officially Open
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-members-celebrate-opening-of-reunion-station



I'm having a hard time getting excited about this.  I don't mind Disney trying out new ways to part money from us, but this just seems like a poor value for the dollar.  I will look forward to others' opinions who actually try out the amenity.


----------



## mrsap

Granny said:


> I'm having a hard time getting excited about this.  I don't mind Disney trying out new ways to part money from us, but this just seems like a poor value for the dollar.  I will look forward to others' opinions who actually try out the amenity.



I agree. Like I said on another board, let us participate in the hotel CL, just like AKL, and I’ll be in!! We’re all in the main hotel! Why not? I want to be right by the lounge and be able to access the food throughout the day. I want to get alcohol at 12:00 if I feel like it. I want turn down, my chocolates, etc. That’s CL to me, this is just a Club Level Imposter!!!!


----------



## storey13

mrsap said:


> I agree. Like I said on another board, let us participate in the hotel CL, just like AKL, and I’ll be in!! We’re all in the main hotel! Why not? I want to be right by the lounge and be able to access the food throughout the day. I want to get alcohol at 12:00 if I feel like it. I want turn down, my chocolates, etc. That’s CL to me, this is just a Club Level Imposter!!!!



It will be interesting to see if pricing stays the same over the next few months. I can't imagine many families of four or more paying extra for this. If the concept that Disney envisions does not perform well, what then will become of this space?


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> It will be interesting to see if pricing stays the same over the next few months. I can't imagine many families of four or more paying extra for this. If the concept that Disney envisions does not perform well, what then will become of this space?



I hear ya!! Especially when we all have kitchens/kitchenettes!!! I really don’t think they did this right.


----------



## LoveMickey

thank you GrandCalifornian


----------



## Capang

My entire day has been one long exercise in frustration. @mrsap can you add March 24-28, 2019 for me? What better way to relieve stress than to plan another visit home?


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> My entire day has been one long exercise in frustration. @mrsap can you add March 24-28, 2019 for me? What better way to relieve stress than to plan another visit home?



Done! Hope tomorrow goes a little better for you!!


----------



## Capang

mrsap said:


> Done! Hope tomorrow goes a little better for you!!


Thanks! At least today ended happy...


----------



## DenLo

Anyone gone to the evening DVC meet and greet at Reunion Station?  Is it like TOTWL where you buy drinks and appetizers?  Is there a menu?


----------



## mrsap

To my CCV neighbors...


----------



## Henwen88

Okay, we booked our first stay as CCV owners for a 1br from 1/1-1/5.  Very excited (but will stalk when my 7 mo window opens to see if I can pool some other points to splurge on a cabin)!!!! I'm dreaming of fireworks from the hot tub on the screened porch, haha


----------



## robertandalyssa

We just signed on for CCV yesterday (May the 4th) on our Disney Cruise! Can't wait to visit in 2019 and so pumped to finally sign up after watching for years!


----------



## BillPA

WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Hey everyone! My DH and I are getting ready to take the plunge and buy our first DVC contract- and it's at CCV! We've never stayed at WL but we just know that it's got the vibe we love. We want a beautiful space where we can relax after long, busy days in the park. We love rustic/outdoor theming and when I took a DVC tour last week I fell in love with the rooms, as well. It's also very important for me to stay near the MK.

Is there anything we should know before we make it official??


----------



## sleepydog25

dolewhipdreams said:


> Hey everyone! My DH and I are getting ready to take the plunge and buy our first DVC contract- and it's at CCV! We've never stayed at WL but we just know that it's got the vibe we love. We want a beautiful space where we can relax after long, busy days in the park. We love rustic/outdoor theming and when I took a DVC tour last week I fell in love with the rooms, as well. It's also very important for me to stay near the MK.
> 
> *Is there anything we should know before we make it official??*


Prepare to want more points. . .

Seriously, you seem to be happy with the decision, and that's a good first step. I normally recommend people staying at a resort before buying there, but since you like that sort of theming, have at least seen the rooms, and you want to be close to MK then CCVC seems ideal. I will still say, before deciding on how many points to buy, keep in mind that your visit habits may change a great deal over the life of the contract, so I'd ensure the points you buy fit your needs now and perhaps in the future. Finally, as much as I've loved DVC, remember in the end the only real guarantee you have is that you can book a room at a wonderful resort--perks and discounts come and go (mostly the latter). Oh, and don't forget the cost of the annual dues/maintenance fees when you figure how many points to buy. Those never go away and always go up.  Best wishes!!


----------



## lauraf

dolewhipdreams said:


> Hey everyone! My DH and I are getting ready to take the plunge and buy our first DVC contract- and it's at CCV! We've never stayed at WL but we just know that it's got the vibe we love. We want a beautiful space where we can relax after long, busy days in the park. We love rustic/outdoor theming and when I took a DVC tour last week I fell in love with the rooms, as well. It's also very important for me to stay near the MK.
> 
> Is there anything we should know before we make it official??


I purchased there and have my first stay in less than 2 wks. I have never stayed there before, and when I went on the tour I still wasn’t sure. However, I watched a few YouTube videos and I was sold. There are many additional components that sold me as well. After you purchase, make your first welcome home reservation by calling member services. It can be at any DVC resort you want. It is very exciting and you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> Okay, we booked our first stay as CCV owners for a 1br studio from 1/1-1/5.  Very excited (but will stalk when my 7 mo window opens to see if I can pool some other points to splurge on a cabin)!!!! I'm dreaming of fireworks from the hot tub on the screened porch, haha



Congrats! Added you to Page 1!


----------



## mrsap

robertandalyssa said:


> We just signed on for CCV yesterday (May the 4th) on our Disney Cruise! Can't wait to visit in 2019 and so pumped to finally sign up after watching for years!



 and Congrats!! So happy for you! You made a great choice! This board has so many wonderful people on it, definitely so helpful and fun to talk to!! We look forward to chatting about trips together! I can get you up on Page 1! What’s your Use Year?

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Alright we just called and made it official! We are now owners at Copper Creek!


We're booking our first welcome home for January 2019 so we have a little wait but we are so excited


----------



## lauraf

dolewhipdreams said:


> Alright we just called and made it official! We are now owners at Copper Creek!
> View attachment 320973
> 
> We're booking our first welcome home for January 2019 so we have a little wait but we are so excited


Congratulations , you are going to love it! welcome home!


----------



## shairpdrh

dolewhipdreams said:


> Alright we just called and made it official! We are now owners at Copper Creek!
> View attachment 320973
> 
> We're booking our first welcome home for January 2019 so we have a little wait but we are so excited



Congrats and welcome! It is so fun making that first reservation. We are going in January too, but we are staying at the Poly for that trip.


----------



## mrsap

dolewhipdreams said:


> Alright we just called and made it official! We are now owners at Copper Creek!
> View attachment 320973
> 
> We're booking our first welcome home for January 2019 so we have a little wait but we are so excited



 and Congrats!! So exciting!! Happy to have you here with us!! You’ll find lots of great people on here to chat with about upcoming trips!! What’s your Use Year? I can put you up on Page 1!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! So exciting!! Happy to have you here with us!! You’ll find lots of great people on here to chat with about upcoming trips!! What’s your Use Year? I can put you up on Page 1!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Our UY is December


----------



## bobbiwoz

Resting, this morning....

 

A one night stay to celebrate a friend’s birthday.  Heading to Cape May later today.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Resting, this morning....
> 
> View attachment 321101
> 
> A one night stay to celebrate a friend’s birthday.  Heading to Cape May later today.



Hope you’re having a wonderful time!



dolewhipdreams said:


> Our UY is December



Just added you to Page 1!!!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mrsap said:


> Just added you to Page 1!!!!


Yay! And our first stay (and our first as owners!) will be Jan 12-20, 2019. Let the countdown begin!


----------



## KLHchemist

robertandalyssa said:


> We just signed on for CCV yesterday (May the 4th) on our Disney Cruise! Can't wait to visit in 2019 and so pumped to finally sign up after watching for years!


Not expecting there to be any additional perks other than what is listed online, but were there?  We are waiting to add on to existing contract until our cruise in 3 weeks in hopes of maybe some OBC.  A girl can at least hope right!?!


----------



## KLHchemist

KLHchemist said:


> Super late to this party but broke down and made a new disboards after changing emails / lost passwords /new computer / etc.  Bought in at CCV in July 2017 with December UY.  Staying home as owners for the first time November 30-December 8th in a 1 bedroom!



mrsap, Can I please be added to the front page?  TIA


----------



## mrsap

dolewhipdreams said:


> Yay! And our first stay (and our first as owners!) will be Jan 12-20, 2019. Let the countdown begin!



Added your dates to Page 1!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Once again, CC owners, you have a lovely resort!  We, with our friends, enjoyed the ambiance of the lobby, a couple of enjoyable quick meals at Roaring Fork and an outstanding night in a Cascade Cabin!

Wish I could book at 11 months, but we’ve maxed out points, and years, I suppose, no complaints, really a grateful heart.


----------



## LilyJC

bobbiwoz said:


> Resting, this morning....
> 
> View attachment 321101
> 
> A one night stay to celebrate a friend’s birthday.  Heading to Cape May later today.



Wow! Looks amazing! New bucket list....


----------



## mrsap

DVC Member Mingle at Reunion Station appears to have already been cancelled! "Club Level" hours reportedly extended...

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor.../4146-reunion-station-member-mingle-cancelled


----------



## Roxyfire

mrsap said:


> DVC Member Mingle at Reunion Station appears to have already been cancelled! "Club Level" hours reportedly extended...
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor.../4146-reunion-station-member-mingle-cancelled



Ya know, I don't care if they cancel an offering, it seemed a little silly to have it every night when charging guests 50 each per night. But don't scrub it and pretend it never existed. Just be honest and say you changed your mind.


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> DVC Member Mingle at Reunion Station appears to have already been cancelled! "Club Level" hours reportedly extended...
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor.../4146-reunion-station-member-mingle-cancelled


In essence, Reunion Station opened offering nothing but OOP food and events. . .$50 a day per person for the length of stay.  And this was deemed a smart move exactly how? My curiosity is piqued to see how many members opt to pay an extra $500 for just two people staying just five days (as an example).


----------



## storey13

In case anyone here is missing the WL lobby, this YouTuber recorded an hour of the WL lobby. I must say it does help (a little) with the withdraw symptoms of missing the Lodge.


----------



## mukorasirish

Can I please be added to the front page?  Just purchased last month and already have 2 trips planned - October 4 - 8 and April 4 -8. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> In case anyone here is missing the WL lobby, this YouTuber recorded an hour of the WL lobby. I must say it does help (a little) with the withdraw symptoms of missing the Lodge.



It looks SO naked without the tree! I’ve only ever been during Christmas time, so it’s going to be weird seeing it this way in person when/if we do summers!


----------



## mrsap

mukorasirish said:


> Can I please be added to the front page?  Just purchased last month and already have 2 trips planned - October 4 - 8 and April 4 -8. Can't wait!!!!



and Congrats! So happy for you! I’ll definitely get you and your trip dates up on Page 1! There are lots of great people on this board that will help make planning fun! What is your use Year?


----------



## shairpdrh

mukorasirish said:


> Can I please be added to the front page?  Just purchased last month and already have 2 trips planned - October 4 - 8 and April 4 -8. Can't wait!!!!



 and congrats on your purchase!


----------



## sleepydog25

storey13 said:


> In case anyone here is missing the WL lobby, this YouTuber recorded an hour of the WL lobby. I must say it does help (a little) with the withdraw symptoms of missing the Lodge.


It's a nice pick-me-up at work.  Thanks!


----------



## mukorasirish

sleepydog25 said:


> In essence, Reunion Station opened offering nothing but OOP food and events. . .$50 a day per person for the length of stay.  And this was deemed a smart move exactly how? My curiosity is piqued to see how many members opt to pay an extra $500 for just two people staying just five days (as an example).




I truly do not get it.  I was told by the DVC sales guy that this was to give Club level services to those that lost them when they bought.  This is much more expensive (for my family $200 per day!)and from what I see you get less.  Breakfast is 7 - 10 and then other offerings 4 - 10 but nothing in the afternoon.  And to pay $50 for anyone under 18 seems crazy.


mrsap said:


> and Congrats! So happy for you! I’ll definitely get you and your trip dates up on Page 1! There are lots of great people on this board that will help make planning fun! What is your use Year?




I think 2018?  Although we were given points for 2017 when we signed as an incentive.  Still trying to figure out all this stuff - but so very excited!!!!


----------



## mrsap

mukorasirish said:


> I truly do not get it.  I was told by the DVC sales guy that this was to give Club level services to those that lost them when they bought.  This is much more expensive (for my family $200 per day!)and from what I see you get less.  Breakfast is 7 - 10 and then other offerings 4 - 10 but nothing in the afternoon.  And to pay $50 for anyone under 18 seems crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2018?  Although we were given points for 2017 when we signed as an incentive.  Still trying to figure out all this stuff - but so very excited!!!!



Use Year is a month. Make sure you ask what your Use Year is if you’re not sure. That’s when your get your new allotment of points every year! You need to know it too so you know when you have to bank and use your points by.


----------



## sleepydog25

mukorasirish said:


> I truly do not get it.  I was told by the DVC sales guy that this was to give Club level services to those that lost them when they bought.  This is much more expensive (for my family $200 per day!)and from what I see you get less.  Breakfast is 7 - 10 and then other offerings 4 - 10 but nothing in the afternoon.  And to pay $50 for anyone under 18 seems crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2018?  Although we were given points for 2017 when we signed as an incentive.  Still trying to figure out all this stuff - but so very excited!!!!


I'm with you.  Perhaps it will be something quite a few folks will wind up paying for, but it's much too expensive for our tastes. Further, I don't get the argument that it's for those who "lost" CL when they bought DVC. Nothing keeps someone from paying OOP for a CL room in the main Lodge, and if you need to pay for that, one could always rent points to cover the cost.  

As for the Use Year (UY), as *mrsap *says, it's actually a month designation.  It's commonly called UY since that's when the points are loaded into your account each year and when the countdown starts on the points to use or bank them.


----------



## Dean Marino

When all is said and done.....

We are owners at BRV.  We have a wonderful Common area.  It belongs to BRV.

Perhaps, one day, our friends at CCV will have a common area.
Today is not that day.  Just us - no dog in the fight..... Geyser Point should be torn down, and redone properly, for the benefit of our CCV brethren.
You deserved far better .


All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## Just Peachy

I just couldn't stand waiting anymore.  Just picked up 200 pts, June UY.  Now have a "home" on each coast!


----------



## mrsap

Dean Marino said:


> When all is said and done.....
> 
> We are owners at BRV.  We have a wonderful Common area.  It belongs to BRV.
> 
> Perhaps, one day, our friends at CCV will have a common area.
> Today is not that day.  Just us - no dog in the fight..... Geyser Point should be torn down, and redone properly, for the benefit of our CCV brethren.
> You deserved far better .
> 
> All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.



Actually, just the other day, a whole bunch of us CCV owners got together and decided that because BRV has such a wonderful common area, we’ll just hang out there! EVERY DAY!!! We’re neighbors, right?! Why not?!

But seriously, I feel like you’re more worried about a common area for CCV than most of the CCV owners actually are. I personally don’t want or need one. I love the lobby and feel if at any time I’d like to just sit somewhere outside of my room, I’d go there. I bought into CCV to be part of the main building, and that’s where I’ll stay. I don’t feel like we’ve been jipped in any way, shape or form. My personal feelings.


----------



## mrsap

Just Peachy said:


> I just couldn't stand waiting anymore.  Just picked up 200 pts, June UY.  Now have a "home" on each coast!



 to the CCV family!! And Congrats! Happy you found our little board! Glad you’ll be our new neighbor! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## DenLo

mukorasirish said:


> I truly do not get it.  I was told by the DVC sales guy that this was to give Club level services to those that lost them when they bought.  This is much more expensive (for my family $200 per day!)and from what I see you get less.  Breakfast is 7 - 10 and then other offerings 4 - 10 but nothing in the afternoon.  And to pay $50 for anyone under 18 seems crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2018?  Although we were given points for 2017 when we signed as an incentive.  Still trying to figure out all this stuff - but so very excited!!!!



They have extended the hours for the concierge service to 10PM because they cancelled the evening free mingle.   https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor.../4146-reunion-station-member-mingle-cancelled


----------



## jarestel

mrsap said:


> I love the lobby and feel if at any time I’d like to just sit somewhere outside of my room, I’d go there.



I agree. And the WL has some very nice sitting areas on the upper floors that overlook the lobby for the times when one wants a little more privacy. I'm not feeling deprived at all!


----------



## Anal Annie

Will be staying at CC for the first time for 4 nights July 18 - 22.   Still have a waitlist for July 14th - 17th still sitting there - not hopeful that it will come thru and expect we'll be doing a split stay between AKV and CC.   Looking forward to it a lot!!


----------



## mrsap

Anal Annie said:


> Will be staying at CC for the first time for 4 nights July 18 - 22.   Still have a waitlist for July 14th - 17th still sitting there - not hopeful that it will come thru and expect we'll be doing a split stay between AKV and CC.   Looking forward to it a lot!!



Sounds great! I'll put your dates on Page 1! Hope your waitlist comes through! Enjoy CCV!!


----------



## Dean Marino

....and updates for Folks staying at CCV or BRV in November.

1)  Reservations for AP vanish after about Oct 25, 2018.  There is rumor of a refurb... though to do one in the middle of the Holiday Season is insane.
2)  GM Policy changes for Whispering Canyon have eliminated any "fun".  No published Menu changes.... but it's looking like a Bob Evan's Clone, effective immediately.
3)  Geyser Point remains confused as to it's position in life .


----------



## kungaloosh22

We're just back from our first CCV stay, with 6 glorious nights in a cabin. We seriously _LOVED_ the cabin, and agreed that it was the best part of our trip. I'll try to dig up some pictures, but right now I'm trying to catch up on about 3 weeks of stuff both at home and work, so it will be a while before I get everything together. 

Our cabin was 8026, the furthest one out on the east side. We were super excited to get this remote location, and would love to have this cabin again! I'd chatted with member services to say we strongly prefer a cabin on the Boulder Ridge side, and that was it for our requests. We got the text about our room assignment at 9:30 am, which was wonderful, as we transferred over from GFV that day and loved having the cabin available right away. Yes, the walk was a bit long, but I truly never minded it, even when it rained. You can get about 2/3 of the way to 8026 under cover by going through BRV, on the 2nd floor or higher (1st floor won't work). We only used that route once, but it's good to know about during heavy rain. Please be extra quiet and courteous if you do go that way. One of the primary advantages of BRV is the wonderful peacefulness, and I'm quite sure the BRV members don't want cabin stayers interfering with that peace. But hopefully they won't mind a quick visit from residents of a handful of higher-numbered cabins during a storm. 

Much has been written about the cabins already, and I don't have much to add. I will note that you can't adjust the hot tub temperature, but you can call and have maintenance change it for you. When we did so, a frog jumped inside when we opened the door for the cast member. Gotta love (and respect!) the Florida wildlife. You can see some and hear some crickets, birds, and frogs from the porch... along with the fireworks and electric parade. It's wonderful! We also spotted some bunnies, a raccoon, and an armadillo. No deer on this trip (boo), but also no alligators (yay). 

Gotta go unpack now, but wanted to drop by with this quick report.


----------



## mrsap

Anyone going to be in Disney end of June, or first week up July?! I’m getting so excited for our 1st summer trip! 39 Days to go!!


----------



## jarestel

We will be there the first week of July, but staying in an OKW GV, not at CCV this time.


----------



## mrsap

jarestel said:


> We will be there the first week of July, but staying in an OKW GV, not at CCV this time.



Awesome!!! We actually won’t be at CCV till November! But am so excited for our first official DVC trip!!! I can’t believe how close it is! Did you make your FP’s?


----------



## jarestel

mrsap said:


> Awesome!!! We actually won’t be at CCV till November! But am so excited for our first official DVC trip!!! I can’t believe how close it is! Did you make your FP’s?



Yes, we were able to get everything we wanted even with our large group. Have a great trip!


----------



## mrsap

jarestel said:


> Yes, we were able to get everything we wanted even with our large group. Have a great trip!



That’s great!!! It will be here before we know it!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Henwen88

mrsap said:


> Anyone going to be in Disney end of June, or first week up July?! I’m getting so excited for our 1st summer trip! 39 Days to go!!



Yup... squeezed in a quick trip 6/30-7/4 to make the most of those Plat Plus Passes   AKV, not CCV unfortunately.  Big family trip in 11 days at BLT.  Dusting off the magic bands!!!


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> Yup... squeezed in a quick trip 6/30-7/4 to make the most of those Plat Plus Passes   AKV, not CCV unfortunately.  Big family trip in 11 days at BLT.  Dusting off the magic bands!!!



We'll be there too!! Did you get FP for Toy Story Land? Are you going to brave it!?


----------



## Henwen88

mrsap said:


> We'll be there too!! Did you get FP for Toy Story Land? Are you going to brave it!?



Will avoid like the plague lol! The goal will be water park/pool/maybe parks for fireworks at night. I can do crowds OR I can do heat... cannot do both


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> Will avoid like the plague lol! The goal will be water park/pool/maybe parks for fireworks at night. I can do crowds OR I can do heat... cannot do both



LOL I hear you!! We actually got SD for July 1st, won’t go on the 30th, but I doubt the 1st will be any better!! If it looks bad, we’ll wait for our November trip! Still debating on water parks! Not sure if we are going to do them yet.


----------



## mukorasirish

I don't think I responded correctly - so our use year is December and we will be there Oct 4 - 8 and April 4- 8.  (And hoping for 9 days in June!)


----------



## ShellyKP

Hello!  This is my first posting and I'm a new DVC member!  My husband and I just purchased at CCV earlier this month.  No concrete plans on when we'll be back to Florida but we'd like to go down again for the Moonlight Magic event at Magic Kingdom early next year.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

ShellyKP said:


> Hello!  This is my first posting and I'm a new DVC member!  My husband and I just purchased at CCV earlier this month.  No concrete plans on when we'll be back to Florida but we'd like to go down again for the Moonlight Magic event at Magic Kingdom early next year.


Welcome!  As you've seen, you chose a beautiful resort.  You also found a nice place to talk about it with a bunch of helpful people.  Congratulations and have fun planning for your next trip.


----------



## Just Peachy

ShellyKP said:


> Hello!  This is my first posting and I'm a new DVC member!  My husband and I just purchased at CCV earlier this month.  No concrete plans on when we'll be back to Florida but we'd like to go down again for the Moonlight Magic event at Magic Kingdom early next year.



Congratulations and "welcome home"!  Just bought our points last week.  All the contract paperwork showed up yesterday with a neat DVC carry bag and a print of Tinkerbell!  We stayed at the VWL two years ago at Christmas and fell in love with the lodge, and the surroundings.  When CCV came up for sale, it was inevitable that we would purchase there even though we won't be in Florida for another year, either.


----------



## shairpdrh

ShellyKP said:


> Hello!  This is my first posting and I'm a new DVC member!  My husband and I just purchased at CCV earlier this month.  No concrete plans on when we'll be back to Florida but we'd like to go down again for the Moonlight Magic event at Magic Kingdom early next year.



 to the group and to the DIS! We have enjoyed the two Moonlight Magic events we have attended so far. Hoping we manage to luck out with our dates for another one next year, too if they have them.


----------



## mrsap

ShellyKP said:


> Hello!  This is my first posting and I'm a new DVC member!  My husband and I just purchased at CCV earlier this month.  No concrete plans on when we'll be back to Florida but we'd like to go down again for the Moonlight Magic event at Magic Kingdom early next year.



 and Congrats! Happy you found us! This board is full of friendly people who love CCV and the WL, always willing to help and discuss our upcoming trips! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! (What’s your Use Year?)

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Henwen88

ShellyKP said:


> Hello!  This is my first posting and I'm a new DVC member!  My husband and I just purchased at CCV earlier this month.  No concrete plans on when we'll be back to Florida but we'd like to go down again for the Moonlight Magic event at Magic Kingdom early next year.



Welcome home! You will not be disappointed in the MK Moonlight Magic!  We have been to two, and the ability of walking down a (very nearly) empty main street to see the castle is truly magical.  We have the best crowd free castle pics too!


----------



## mrsap

mukorasirish said:


> I don't think I responded correctly - so our use year is December and we will be there Oct 4 - 8 and April 4- 8.  (And hoping for 9 days in June!)



No problem! Put you up on Page 1! I’ll add your dates too!!


----------



## BillPA

mrsap said:


> Anyone going to be in Disney end of June, or first week up July?! I’m getting so excited for our 1st summer trip! 39 Days to go!!



We will be at CCV in a 2 BR from June 27 -July 6th, not one of our home resorts, but next door. Just wanted to check it out.


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

We purchased at CCV last month. December use year. 

Can't wait to book our first stay. Wilderness Lodge has always been a favorite resort, so we're really looking forward to spending time here.


----------



## shairpdrh

to the group! This is a fun group!


----------



## Eeyore1978

mrsap said:


> Anyone going to be in Disney end of June, or first week up July?! I’m getting so excited for our 1st summer trip! 39 Days to go!!



We will be there for the first 3 weeks of July for our first home stay at CC. I can’t wait - only 45 days to go!!

Also hoping to go to Moonlight Magic at Epcot while we are there.


----------



## hecmd23

I have been following Disboards for a while now. But, we are new DVC members and decided to purchase points at CCV last month! We have been staying mostly at the big three resorts along MK over the past 3 years and we decided it is time to do DVC. I would have to say, we fell in love with the resort and the villas when we made our tour last month that's why we took the plunge 

We will be back this November for Wine and Dine but will be staying at Poly, but our first home stay will be April 2019 for the Star Wars Half. Looking forward to it already!


----------



## karamay

My first post as an actual owner!!  I got the call today that our contract closed and we couldn't be more excited.  First trip to CCV is scheduled for July 8-12.  I am counting the weeks and look forward to being a part of this group!!


----------



## mrsap

karamay said:


> My first post as an actual owner!!  I got the call today that our contract closed and we couldn't be more excited.  First trip to CCV is scheduled for July 8-12.  I am counting the weeks and look forward to being a part of this group!!





hecmd23 said:


> I have been following Disboards for a while now. But, we are new DVC members and decided to purchase points at CCV last month! We have been staying mostly at the big three resorts along MK over the past 3 years and we decided it is time to do DVC. I would have to say, we fell in love with the resort and the villas when we made our tour last month that's why we took the plunge
> 
> We will be back this November for Wine and Dine but will be staying at Poly, but our first home stay will be April 2019 for the Star Wars Half. Looking forward to it already!





Buzz's Buddy said:


> We purchased at CCV last month. December use year.
> 
> Can't wait to book our first stay. Wilderness Lodge has always been a favorite resort, so we're really looking forward to spending time here.



and Congrats to all of you!!! So happy you will be our new neighbors!! This board is full of friendly people who love CCV and WL! We look forward to chatting about all of our upcoming trips! I’ll be sure to get you all on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## KLHchemist

mrsap, I think I mis-posted awhile back about wanting to be listed on page one please as I was responding to others threads.  Can we please be added to page 1, purchased at copper creek in July 2017, will be adding on in about a week, lol! We have a December Use Year and have our first trip home will be 11/30-12/8!

Thanks so much for running / organizing my favorite page!


----------



## mrsap

KLHchemist said:


> mrsap, I think I mis-posted awhile back about wanting to be listed on page one please as I was responding to others threads.  Can we please be added to page 1, purchased at copper creek in July 2017, will be adding on in about a week, lol! We have a December Use Year and have our first trip home will be 11/30-12/8!
> 
> Thanks so much for running / organizing my favorite page!



Hey there! Congrats!!! I’m so sorry if I didn’t put you up there when you first wrote! I’m going to get on it right now!!!!!!! I truly appreciate your kind words!!!!!

I’m going to add all the new owners too!

If anyone has not been added and needs to be added, please just let me know! 

Thanks for everyone’s understanding and patience!


----------



## KLHchemist

mrsap said:


> Hey there! Congrats!!! I’m so sorry if I didn’t put you up there when you first wrote! I’m going to get on it right now!!!!!!! I truly appreciate your kind words!!!!!
> 
> I’m going to add all the new owners too!
> 
> Thanks for everyone’s understanding and patience!


Yeah!!!!

Slowly infiltrating my in laws and converting all of them...and there's a lot!

Thanks again


----------



## mrsap

Eeyore1978 said:


> We will be there for the first 3 weeks of July for our first home stay at CC. I can’t wait - only 45 days to go!!
> 
> Also hoping to go to Moonlight Magic at Epcot while we are there.



So exciting!!!! July is just around the corner!!! I’m just freaking out, I just wish we could just start our vacation already!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

KLHchemist said:


> Yeah!!!!
> 
> Slowly infiltrating my in laws and converting all of them...and there's a lot!
> 
> Thanks again



That’s awesome!!! I love when I get people into Disney!!! We will be (in Disney) first week of July as well, but won’t be at CCV till November! Have a great time!


----------



## Moramoon

Well, we just got back from a trip earlier this week. We did the DVC tour while we were there. We knew we'd eventually buy in, but planned on waiting until DH was done with his bachelor's next year. After taking the tour DH was sold and decided to buy in now so we're now proud owners at CCV! We'll have a Dec use year which works perfect for us because after last year we planned on starting a tradition of going down for a few days before Christmas to go to one of the parties. DH is the outdoorsy type and every time we're at Disney we always end up spending time at WL so it made sense for us to purchase there. We'll be at AKL this Christmas on rented points and we're not sure when we'd use our CCV points yet, but we already have a lot of ideas floating around.


----------



## mrsap

Moramoon said:


> Well, we just got back from a trip earlier this week. We did the DVC tour while we were there. We knew we'd eventually buy in, but planned on waiting until DH was done with his bachelor's next year. After taking the tour DH was sold and decided to buy in now so we're now proud owners at CCV! We'll have a Dec use year which works perfect for us because after last year we planned on starting a tradition of going down for a few days before Christmas to go to one of the parties. DH is the outdoorsy type and every time we're at Disney we always end up spending time at WL so it made sense for us to purchase there. We'll be at AKL this Christmas on rented points and we're not sure when we'd use our CCV points yet, but we already have a lot of ideas floating around.



and Congrats!! So happy for you! You’ve definitely come to the right place!! You’ll find lots of help here, along with chatting about all of our upcoming trips! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Dean Marino

Just us?  Really hoping that our dear neighbors homed at CCV will get a REAL Common Area - and not some "for rent" entity.
BRV has one.... it is not a shared resource.  We think you need one too .  You deserve this .


----------



## Henwen88

Buzz's Buddy said:


> We purchased at CCV last month. December use year.
> 
> Can't wait to book our first stay. Wilderness Lodge has always been a favorite resort, so we're really looking forward to spending time here.





hecmd23 said:


> I have been following Disboards for a while now. But, we are new DVC members and decided to purchase points at CCV last month! We have been staying mostly at the big three resorts along MK over the past 3 years and we decided it is time to do DVC. I would have to say, we fell in love with the resort and the villas when we made our tour last month that's why we took the plunge
> 
> We will be back this November for Wine and Dine but will be staying at Poly, but our first home stay will be April 2019 for the Star Wars Half. Looking forward to it already!





karamay said:


> My first post as an actual owner!!  I got the call today that our contract closed and we couldn't be more excited.  First trip to CCV is scheduled for July 8-12.  I am counting the weeks and look forward to being a part of this group!!





Moramoon said:


> Well, we just got back from a trip earlier this week. We did the DVC tour while we were there. We knew we'd eventually buy in, but planned on waiting until DH was done with his bachelor's next year. After taking the tour DH was sold and decided to buy in now so we're now proud owners at CCV! We'll have a Dec use year which works perfect for us because after last year we planned on starting a tradition of going down for a few days before Christmas to go to one of the parties. DH is the outdoorsy type and every time we're at Disney we always end up spending time at WL so it made sense for us to purchase there. We'll be at AKL this Christmas on rented points and we're not sure when we'd use our CCV points yet, but we already have a lot of ideas floating around.



Welcome home!!!! Great resort, and great group of people on this thread! And happy early graduation to your husband Moramoon... what a great gift lol


----------



## jarestel

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! So happy for you! You’ve definitely come to the right place!! You’ll find lots of help here, along with chatting about all of our upcoming trips! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Hi mrsap, I just realized I hadn't submitted my page one info. We were longtime VWL (BRV) owners and it was our absolute favorite resort... until CCV came along. We still love VWL (BRV) but it has fallen to number two (though a very close #2). Please add us as CCV owners, bought in July 2017, December use year. Thx!


----------



## mrsap

jarestel said:


> Hi mrsap, I just realized I hadn't submitted my page one info. We were longtime VWL (BRV) owners and it was our absolute favorite resort... until CCV came along. We still love VWL (BRV) but it has fallen to number two (though a very close #2). Please add us as CCV owners, bought in July 2017, December use year. Thx!



That’s awesome! Welcome, neighbor!!!

I’ll be sure to get your information up!!


----------



## kmc8826

After researching DVC and especially resale the last couple months I am considering buying direct into CCV.  I've always loved WL! My main hangup right now with it is the high annual fees compared to BLT which I've also looked into. Do the high fees bother any of you? Any rumors of them going down?


----------



## jarestel

kmc8826 said:


> Do the high fees bother any of you? Any rumors of them going down?



Dues are definitely an ongoing expense and unfortunately, when Sir Isaac Newton said "What goes up must come down", he wasn't speaking as a DVC dues paying member. Since DVC is a relatively large expenditure, most members purchase the resort they most wish to stay at, rather than the cheapest available in order to avoid disappointment. The trade off is sometimes higher dues payments.


----------



## mrsap

kmc8826 said:


> After researching DVC and especially resale the last couple months I am considering buying direct into CCV.  I've always loved WL! My main hangup right now with it is the high annual fees compared to BLT which I've also looked into. Do the high fees bother any of you? Any rumors of them going down?



They do not bother us because we wanted to buy at CCV! As soon as my DH and I decided to buy DVC, we knew that would be our first purchase! Funny, the dues actually did go down a tiny bit (predicted numbers ended up being a bit more than what we were originally expecting to pay.) Not sure how long they’ll stay that way, though. If there’s one thing that could help justify the purchase of CCV over BLT, is it has 8 years more on its contract! Good luck deciding!


----------



## Roxyfire

kmc8826 said:


> After researching DVC and especially resale the last couple months I am considering buying direct into CCV.  I've always loved WL! My main hangup right now with it is the high annual fees compared to BLT which I've also looked into. Do the high fees bother any of you? Any rumors of them going down?



Dues will never go down year to year. But there are times where the taxes are estimated higher than they actually end up being. In that case, a credit is applied to the next year. See this article from dvc news: https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/d...s-issued-for-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kmc8826 said:


> After researching DVC and especially resale the last couple months I am considering buying direct into CCV.  I've always loved WL! My main hangup right now with it is the high annual fees compared to BLT which I've also looked into. Do the high fees bother any of you? Any rumors of them going down?



Have you looked at the overall cost of the rooms?  ie, the points required for the room you would stay in multiplied times the dues?  At BLT you can't count on getting standard view - that's very popular and often books up right at 11 months.  So it's best to budget for Lakeview category at least which requires more points than the corresponding CCV rooms.


----------



## lauraf

kmc8826 said:


> After researching DVC and especially resale the last couple months I am considering buying direct into CCV.  I've always loved WL! My main hangup right now with it is the high annual fees compared to BLT which I've also looked into. Do the high fees bother any of you? Any rumors of them going down?


When I first looked into buying at CCV, the dues was a factor. However seeing a complete tour, I realized it was worth the high dues. For a very long time I had planned on resale, but looking at all that was important to me, that was not the direction for me. I just had my first stay at CCV and i realized it was the best decision I made and plan to stay there all the time. My advise, take a tour at CCV and decide if it’s worth it for you.


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> That’s awesome! Welcome, neighbor!!!
> 
> I’ll be sure to get your information up!!



Of course the high annual dues bother me.  However, we wanted to own at Wilderness Lodge and prefer to have rooms in the lodge itself.  We do own at BLT which is great for Magic Kingdom, but wanted the ambiance at CCV for the holidays.  Keep in mind that every year since it opened BLT has had some of the highest increases in dues.   So it might not have the lower priced dues forever.


----------



## shairpdrh

kmc8826 said:


> After researching DVC and especially resale the last couple months I am considering buying direct into CCV.  I've always loved WL! My main hangup right now with it is the high annual fees compared to BLT which I've also looked into. Do the high fees bother any of you? Any rumors of them going down?



We don't love the high dues, but we really wanted the location. We bought a small contract to start so we weren't too shocked by the price of dues per year. We really just love the lodge and wanted to own in the main building (my husband's only real request for our first purchase). I agree with @DenLo about looking at the total cost of the number of points you need for a typical stay. We didn't love the Contemporary, so BLT wasn't a top choice for us, but I am looking forward to trying it out in Nov.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kmc8826 said:


> After researching DVC and especially resale the last couple months I am considering buying direct into CCV.  I've always loved WL! My main hangup right now with it is the high annual fees compared to BLT which I've also looked into. Do the high fees bother any of you? Any rumors of them going down?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have you looked at the overall cost of the rooms?  ie, the points required for the room you would stay in multiplied times the dues?  At BLT you can't count on getting standard view - that's very popular and often books up right at 11 months.  So it's best to budget for Lakeview category at least which requires more points than the corresponding CCV rooms.



I went ahead and calculated what the difference would be in Dream season.  For 7 nights a BLT Lakeview studio is 141 points * 5.92 = 834.72.  For 7 nights at CCV the studio would be 120 points * 7.26 = $871.20.  It's a $36.48 difference for the entire week or an extra $5.21 per night for the CCV studio.

Of course no guarantees on where annual dues will go.  BLT could shoot up and CCV stagnate.  Or vice versa.   And the difference will vary between seasons I'm sure but just an example that it may not be as different as it seems and you have to look at the room point requirements also to get the full picture.


----------



## kmc8826

lauraf said:


> When I first looked into buying at CCV, the dues was a factor. However seeing a complete tour, I realized it was worth the high dues. For a very long time I had planned on resale, but looking at all that was important to me, that was not the direction for me. I just had my first stay at CCV and i realized it was the best decision I made and plan to stay there all the time. My advise, take a tour at CCV and decide if it’s worth it for you.



Thanks everyone. @lauraf your journey sounds a lot like what I have been going through. We are in WDW now and did the Saratoga Springs tour yesterday. We are going to check out BLT tonight and then go to WL Wednesday night. Despite the fact that I didn't like my guide  (maybe that's normal) I am pretty sure we are going to buy in for CCV. There are so many factors directing it into being the best choice. Just dues and the fact one bedroom doesn't sleep 5 (we are family of 5) are the only negatives. I really appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## mrsap

kmc8826 said:


> Thanks everyone. @lauraf your journey sounds a lot like what I have been going through. We are in WDW now and did the Saratoga Springs tour yesterday. We are going to check out BLT tonight and then go to WL Wednesday night. Despite the fact that I didn't like my guide  (maybe that's normal) I am pretty sure we are going to buy in for CCV. There are so many factors directing it into being the best choice. Just dues and the fact one bedroom doesn't sleep 5 (we are family of 5) are the only negatives. I really appreciate everyone's input.



You definitely need to consider and keep in mind that CCV doesn’t sleep 5 (Studio OR 1 BR!) You would need to stay in a 2 BR each trip just to accommodate all 5. If that’s not an issue, then I’d say go for it!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kmc8826 said:


> Thanks everyone. @lauraf your journey sounds a lot like what I have been going through. We are in WDW now and did the Saratoga Springs tour yesterday. We are going to check out BLT tonight and then go to WL Wednesday night. Despite the fact that I didn't like my guide  (maybe that's normal) I am pretty sure we are going to buy in for CCV. There are so many factors directing it into being the best choice. Just dues and the fact one bedroom doesn't sleep 5 (we are family of 5) are the only negatives. I really appreciate everyone's input.



I'd consider the 1BR not sleeping 5 as the biggest thing to consider.  For CCV that would mean going to a 2BR and the comparison to a 1BR at BLT is going to put it way ahead financially.  But sometimes to cost to stay where you really want is a bigger factor.  

In comparing during Dream season again:  1BR's are easier to get so that could be a strong possibility at BLT - 250 pts *5.92 =$1480.  Or the lakeview 1BR would be 275 * 5.92 $1628.  At CCV you'd need a 2BR - 318 points * $2308 or $118/night more than the BLT standard 1BR or $97/night more than a BLT Lakeview 1BR.  A standard view 2BR is almost identical in point requirements to CCV at 317 and while difficult to book, if you did get it, would be the cheaper of 2BR's between the locations.  The 2BR at CCV or gives the kids a bedroom of their own vs sleeping in the living area of a 1BR at BLT.


----------



## Dean Marino

Having seen posts concerning DVC dues, vs Main Hotel rental costs?  Must post our experience.

DVC will require a buy in of close to $30,000 CASH.  Finance it?  You are dead.  Have the cash.
Having tracked our initial buy in, vs Main Hotel DISCOUNT rates, over a 6 year period?
My dear wife and I will exceed BREAK EVEN after 6 years, vs DISCOUNTED WL main hotel rooms.  That means that our initial investment of about $28000 CASH has been paid back.  We start to clear close to $4000 per year after break even, NOV 2018.

So - key elements?

1)  BUY where you want to STAY.  Ignore that "7 month" myth.
2)  CASH.  DO NOT FINANCE
3)  Given 1) and 2) - OUR room costs per night at the WL will be about $120.  Check discounted rack.  We win..... about 25% of discounted rack, until the contract ends (we would be 90, at this point).

We are personally VERY happy with DVC .  Took about 6 years to recover initial investment.  At 5% increases per year, based on Rack?  We made out like bandits, vs a 0.02% bank .

Edit:  Must add that we did this during a period of ZERO INTEREST from banks.  We lost nothing.  Given higher inflation?  This may not be for YOU.


----------



## lauraf

kmc8826 said:


> Thanks everyone. @lauraf your journey sounds a lot like what I have been going through. We are in WDW now and did the Saratoga Springs tour yesterday. We are going to check out BLT tonight and then go to WL Wednesday night. Despite the fact that I didn't like my guide  (maybe that's normal) I am pretty sure we are going to buy in for CCV. There are so many factors directing it into being the best choice. Just dues and the fact one bedroom doesn't sleep 5 (we are family of 5) are the only negatives. I really appreciate everyone's input.


We are a family of five as well. I only bought 200 for now, and plan for more later. I do not like studios and have other family and friends join us at times. I look forward to a two bedroom once our 5th turns three. They have a tour at CCV and recommend that one. Get another guide, mine was ok but wish I had done that. I think once you tour CCV, it will solidify your decision. It’s a lot of money so make sure you don’t have any doubts.


----------



## shairpdrh

kmc8826 said:


> Thanks everyone. @lauraf your journey sounds a lot like what I have been going through. We are in WDW now and did the Saratoga Springs tour yesterday. We are going to check out BLT tonight and then go to WL Wednesday night. Despite the fact that I didn't like my guide  (maybe that's normal) I am pretty sure we are going to buy in for CCV. There are so many factors directing it into being the best choice. Just dues and the fact one bedroom doesn't sleep 5 (we are family of 5) are the only negatives. I really appreciate everyone's input.



So exciting exploring the options! We disliked our first guide, so we got a new one (in case you want to explore that option, we just had to request the change). We are only a family of 3, so we didn't have to consider the room capacity issue. I think that is a big thing to consider about the different resorts. When we travel with a larger group, we would always want a 2-bedroom because we would be with my parents or friends. With a larger family, we might have considered another resort with a studio or 1-bedroom option for 5. Good luck as you decide!


----------



## kmc8826

Thanks again guys. I feel like I have hijaked this thread temporarily and am sorry!  Another random question about it though. We have AP’s now and will for foreseeable future. Can we bring bedding for a 5th person and stay in the one bedroom or is that forbidden?  Guide said it had to do with magic band. Seems to me it would be a fire code/space issue. I don’t know we would do that but just trying to have all options on table. But don’t want to break rules. Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kmc8826 said:


> Thanks again guys. I feel like I have hijaked this thread temporarily and am sorry!  Another random question about it though. We have AP’s now and will for foreseeable future. Can we bring bedding for a 5th person and stay in the one bedroom or is that forbidden?  Guide said it had to do with magic band. Seems to me it would be a fire code/space issue. I don’t know we would do that but just trying to have all options on table. But don’t want to break rules. Thanks.



CCV is a hard occupancy of 4 in the 1BR's.  You would not be allowed to have 5 listed on the reservation so that means no ME for the 5th person, no early entry etc.  It would be against the rules to have the 5th.  

Some locations do allow it but not CCV.


----------



## Henwen88

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the dues DID actually go down between initial announced dues and what we paid in Jan 18.  Cannot access my statements at the moment, but I remember being pleasantly surprised.  (everything else went up though.... look at past percentages of rate increase...that ~5% yearly increase kinda scared me off of BLT).


----------



## jarestel

Henwen88 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the dues DID actually go down between initial announced dues and what we paid in Jan 18.



What went down was the estimated property taxes. Property taxes are estimated in the dues statements and sometimes they overestimate and sometimes they underestimate. Adjustments are made the following year and in this case we received a credit for the overestimation of taxes.


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the dues DID actually go down between initial announced dues and what we paid in Jan 18.  Cannot access my statements at the moment, but I remember being pleasantly surprised.  (everything else went up though.... look at past percentages of rate increase...that ~5% yearly increase kinda scared me off of BLT).



It was just that the estimated tax rate ended up being more than the actual amount. They were adjusted accordingly.


----------



## shairpdrh

Henwen88 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the dues DID actually go down between initial announced dues and what we paid in Jan 18.  Cannot access my statements at the moment, but I remember being pleasantly surprised.  (everything else went up though.... look at past percentages of rate increase...that ~5% yearly increase kinda scared me off of BLT).





mrsap said:


> It was just that the estimated tax rate ended up being more than the actual amount. They were adjusted accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 323845



My understanding is that there were two different things that happened between 2017 and 2018: a credit for the over payment of taxes for 2017 in our 2017 dues and a decrease in the dues for 2018 because of a decrease in the estimated taxes for 2018 (compared to the 2017 estimate). The chart that @mrsap posted shows the dues change between years based on the lower estimated taxes in 2018. The credit for 2017 tax overestimate appeared on our account and was taken off of what we owed for 2018, but was a credit for the 2017 dues year. 

It appears to be possible that a decrease in estimated taxes in future years could happen again until all of the ongoing property tax disputes with the county are resolved. That being said, the dues decrease from 2017 and 2018 was very small and shouldn't be expected to happen again (especially over the long-term) for planning purposes. Veterans here can correct me if I am completely missing the mark!


----------



## alltwelve

We just returned from a weekend stay in Villa 6102 at Copper Creek- a 1 Bedroom.  The room was ready insanely early; we received the text that the room was ready at 7:30am!  Since we're locals, we were in the room by 10am.  Its right off the lobby, above the front desk.  

The view of the room is... odd.  Basically, you have the roof of the back office of the front desk.  It kind of makes a giant green bowl so to speak...

Here's the "big green bowl"...





With Boulder Ridge to the left...




...and the bus stop and parking lot to the right...





The room itself was wonderful- it was our first time staying at Wilderness Lodge and we really liked it!  It rained all weekend (Disney can't control that, contrary to some people who think they can LOL), but I have to say this is a very cozy resort for rainy days with all the fireplaces around.  It also helped to have the clothes dryer in the room for wet clothes!

We did manage to set off the smoke detector when cooking, but opening the balcony door and the door to the lobby created a great breeze and the detector stopped beeping within a minute or so.

Despite reports that Whispering Canyon has toned down their restaurant antics, I can report I woke up to the screaming of "we need ketchup!!!" faintly in the distance! LOL You can hear the restaurant a little from the room, but its not really that bad.  More annoying is the beeping of the buses from the bus stop, which was definitely more pronounced first thing in the morning with the morning rain.

We also had a nice early lunch at Geyser Point, with the wonderful and extremely enthusiastic server Jenn.  Anytime we'd request anything, her response was always a cheerful "Let's do it!!!"  

The rain also managed to stop for a bit, so we finished our stay by renting the Sea Raycers to ride around Bay Lake- I forgot how fun those little boats are!!!

Overall, we had a great stay at CCV!!!


----------



## mrsap

alltwelve said:


> We just returned from a weekend stay in Villa 6102 at Copper Creek- a 1 Bedroom.  The room was ready insanely early; we received the text that the room was ready at 7:30am!  Since we're locals, we were in the room by 10am.  Its right off the lobby, above the front desk.
> 
> The view of the room is... odd.  Basically, you have the roof of the back office of the front desk.  It kind of makes a giant green bowl so to speak...
> 
> Here's the "big green bowl"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Boulder Ridge to the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the bus stop and parking lot to the right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room itself was wonderful- it was our first time staying at Wilderness Lodge and we really liked it!  It rained all weekend (Disney can't control that, contrary to some people who think they can LOL), but I have to say this is a very cozy resort for rainy days with all the fireplaces around.  It also helped to have the clothes dryer in the room for wet clothes!
> 
> We did manage to set off the smoke detector when cooking, but opening the balcony door and the door to the lobby created a great breeze and the detector stopped beeping within a minute or so.
> 
> Despite reports that Whispering Canyon has toned down their restaurant antics, I can report I woke up to the screaming of "we need ketchup!!!" faintly in the distance! LOL You can hear the restaurant a little from the room, but its not really that bad.  More annoying is the beeping of the buses from the bus stop, which was definitely more pronounced first thing in the morning with the morning rain.
> 
> We also had a nice early lunch at Geyser Point, with the wonderful and extremely enthusiastic server Jenn.  Anytime we'd request anything, her response was always a cheerful "Let's do it!!!"
> 
> The rain also managed to stop for a bit, so we finished our stay by renting the Sea Raycers to ride around Bay Lake- I forgot how fun those little boats are!!!
> 
> Overall, we had a great stay at CCV!!!



Sounds like a great trip! Happy you had fun!!!!


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd consider the 1BR not sleeping 5 as the biggest thing to consider.  For CCV that would mean going to a 2BR and the comparison to a 1BR at BLT is going to put it way ahead financially.  But sometimes to cost to stay where you really want is a bigger factor.
> 
> In comparing during Dream season again:  1BR's are easier to get so that could be a strong possibility at BLT - 250 pts *5.92 =$1480.  Or the lakeview 1BR would be 275 * 5.92 $1628.  At CCV you'd need a 2BR - 318 points * $2308 or $118/night more than the BLT standard 1BR or $97/night more than a BLT Lakeview 1BR.  A standard view 2BR is almost identical in point requirements to CCV at 317 and while difficult to book, if you did get it, would be the cheaper of 2BR's between the locations.  The 2BR at CCV or gives the kids a bedroom of their own vs sleeping in the living area of a 1BR at BLT.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> CCV is a hard occupancy of 4 in the 1BR's.  You would not be allowed to have 5 listed on the reservation so that means no ME for the 5th person, no early entry etc.  It would be against the rules to have the 5th.
> 
> Some locations do allow it but not CCV.



If I had a family of five I wouldn't even consider the resorts that allow you to add a fifth guest in a 1BR despite the fact they only sleep four.  You will need to purchase a towel package for that guest and bring your own bedding and an air mattress.  Why not just purchase points at a resort that the 1BRs sleep 5 to start with--everybody gets a bed, points well spent IMO!   Why spend all that money on points where you know a family member doesn't get a bed?  It is a waste of the home resort advantage buying at resort that cannot handle your family of five in a 1BR when you know you will be booking somewhere else.


----------



## micheleq

Henwen88 said:


> Yup... squeezed in a quick trip 6/30-7/4 to make the most of those Plat Plus Passes   AKV, not CCV unfortunately.  Big family trip in 11 days at BLT.  Dusting off the magic bands!!!



We will be in a one bedroom at CCV 7/1-7/5! Very excited for our first stay at CCV and for our first WDW 4th of July


----------



## lauraf

alltwelve said:


> We just returned from a weekend stay in Villa 6102 at Copper Creek- a 1 Bedroom.  The room was ready insanely early; we received the text that the room was ready at 7:30am!  Since we're locals, we were in the room by 10am.  Its right off the lobby, above the front desk.
> 
> The view of the room is... odd.  Basically, you have the roof of the back office of the front desk.  It kind of makes a giant green bowl so to speak...
> 
> Here's the "big green bowl"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Boulder Ridge to the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the bus stop and parking lot to the right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room itself was wonderful- it was our first time staying at Wilderness Lodge and we really liked it!  It rained all weekend (Disney can't control that, contrary to some people who think they can LOL), but I have to say this is a very cozy resort for rainy days with all the fireplaces around.  It also helped to have the clothes dryer in the room for wet clothes!
> 
> We did manage to set off the smoke detector when cooking, but opening the balcony door and the door to the lobby created a great breeze and the detector stopped beeping within a minute or so.
> 
> Despite reports that Whispering Canyon has toned down their restaurant antics, I can report I woke up to the screaming of "we need ketchup!!!" faintly in the distance! LOL You can hear the restaurant a little from the room, but its not really that bad.  More annoying is the beeping of the buses from the bus stop, which was definitely more pronounced first thing in the morning with the morning rain.
> 
> We also had a nice early lunch at Geyser Point, with the wonderful and extremely enthusiastic server Jenn.  Anytime we'd request anything, her response was always a cheerful "Let's do it!!!"
> 
> The rain also managed to stop for a bit, so we finished our stay by renting the Sea Raycers to ride around Bay Lake- I forgot how fun those little boats are!!!
> 
> Overall, we had a great stay at CCV!!!


I was there also, right below you in 4106. Great food at Geyser Point, and it was cozy with the rain. I enjoyed the bath tub.


----------



## mrsap

micheleq said:


> We will be in a one bedroom at CCV 7/1-7/5! Very excited for our first stay at CCV and for our first WDW 4th of July



It will be our first 4th of July WDW trip as well! (But staying at another resort!) Hope you love your stay at CCV!! I’ll get your dates up there!


----------



## alltwelve

lauraf said:


> I was there also, right below you in 4106. Great food at Geyser Point, and it was cozy with the rain. I enjoyed the bath tub.



OH MY GOSH THAT BATH TUB!!! How the heck did I forget to mention that?!?!?  It was wonderful!  I brought bubble bath for the sole purpose of that tub and it totally exceeded expectations.  Glad you enjoyed it too!!!


----------



## lauraf

alltwelve said:


> OH MY GOSH THAT BATH TUB!!! How the heck did I forget to mention that?!?!?  It was wonderful!  I brought bubble bath for the sole purpose of that tub and it totally exceeded expectations.  Glad you enjoyed it too!!!


All that rain made the bath tub the star of my stay.


----------



## pineapplepalms

mrsap said:


> Anyone going to be in Disney end of June, or first week up July?! I’m getting so excited for our 1st summer trip! 39 Days to go!!



We’ll be there for our first 4th of July trip! We’ll be staying at BWV this time (hoping to get back to CCV for the holidays in 2019). We normally wouldn’t go that week but we have banked points to use on a resale contract we bought this year, our APs are expiring in July, and we want to squeeze in one more trip before baby #2 is due later this year. Looking forward to seeing TSL but a little apprehensive about the heat and crowds. I think we’re mostly going to take it easy and make sure to take afternoon breaks.


----------



## aokeefe

KAT4DISNEY said:


> CCV is a hard occupancy of 4 in the 1BR's.  You would not be allowed to have 5 listed on the reservation so that means no ME for the 5th person, no early entry etc.  It would be against the rules to have the 5th.
> 
> Some locations do allow it but not CCV.


Does CCV have a hard occupancy of 8 in the 2BR as well? I'm assuming yes but was just wanted confirmation.


----------



## DenLo

aokeefe said:


> Does CCV have a hard occupancy of 8 in the 2BR as well? I'm assuming yes but was just wanted confirmation.



Yes, no extra beds.


----------



## mrsap

pineapplepalms said:


> We’ll be there for our first 4th of July trip! We’ll be staying at BWV this time (hoping to get back to CCV for the holidays in 2019). We normally wouldn’t go that week but we have banked points to use on a resale contract we bought this year, our APs are expiring in July, and we want to squeeze in one more trip before baby #2 is due later this year. Looking forward to seeing TSL but a little apprehensive about the heat and crowds. I think we’re mostly going to take it easy and make sure to take afternoon breaks.



That’s great! Congrats on baby!!!!! So exciting!!!! I hear ya, it’s our first summer trip with my DH and kids, and I’m very nervous!  I could remember going back in third grade with my parents in the summer, the funniest part is the pictures of me are with a tank top on with the shoulders pulled down! That’s how hot it was!!!!!! LOL Lots of pool time in our future!!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

aokeefe said:


> Does CCV have a hard occupancy of 8 in the 2BR as well? I'm assuming yes but was just wanted confirmation.



Yes.  You can only list 8 people over the age of 3 on the CCV 2BR.  It's not like a few other locations where you can list 9 and have #9 sleep on bedding you bring along.


----------



## pineapplepalms

mrsap said:


> That’s great! Congrats on baby!!!!! So exciting!!!! I hear ya, it’s our first summer trip with my DH and kids, and I’m very nervous!  I could remember going back in third grade with my parents in the summer, the funniest part is the pictures of me are with a tank top on with the shoulders pulled down! That’s how hot it was!!!!!! LOL Lots of pool time in our future!!!!!!



Thank you!! We had one really hot day when we were just there a couple of weeks ago where it was in the 90s and humid, and I think in July it will probably be like that or hotter every single day. We *might* try to brave the TSL opening since we've never been to a land opening. I can't do all the rides but it could be fun just to see what it's like. We booked BWV so we could at least walk back and not deal with transportation!


----------



## mrsap

pineapplepalms said:


> Thank you!! We had one really hot day when we were just there a couple of weeks ago where it was in the 90s and humid, and I think in July it will probably be like that or hotter every single day. We *might* try to brave the TSL opening since we've never been to a land opening. I can't do all the rides but it could be fun just to see what it's like. We booked BWV so we could at least walk back and not deal with transportation!



Ugh!! I looked at last year’s temps during the weeks we’ll be there, and they range from 90-93 -but it’s more the humidity I’m worried about!
We got FP’s for TSL for July 1... I was too nervous to try opening day, but not sure the day after will be any better!!!! We are going to play it by ear and decide then!!
We are doing the same!!!! We’ll be at BCV the first week and then move over to PVB! I figured the view from the Polynesian beach would be perfect and we wouldn’t have to brave the crowds!  Our friends who we travel with are actually staying at Beach Club and want us to come back for the fourth but I don’t think we are going to. I hope you guys have a great time! We can get excited together!!!!! We are down to 30 DAYS today!!!!


----------



## aokeefe

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes.  You can only list 8 people over the age of 3 on the CCV 2BR.  It's not like a few other locations where you can list 9 and have #9 sleep on bedding you bring along.


Thanks- that is what I thought but just wanted to double check.


----------



## deerh

lauraf said:


> I was there also, right below you in 4106. Great food at Geyser Point, and it was cozy with the rain. I enjoyed the bath tub.


We were in 6109 from May 13-19!! We had a great view of the pool and "river" flowing from WL to the lake. Cannot post pictures for some reason. My
pictures are too big!


----------



## SpaceMountainYeti

Guys, I have some big news: I bought into DVC today AND booked my first trip at CCV for Dec 21 - 26!

Can't wait to get to know you all a little more and follow along on this thread for the next 49 years.


----------



## BillPA

WELCOME HOME!!!
You will be there at the best time of year, at the best location at WDW, enjoy your first of many to come DVC trips.


----------



## lisaviolet

SpaceMountainYeti said:


> Guys, I have some big news: I bought into DVC today AND booked my first trip at CCV for Dec 21 - 26!
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you all a little more and follow along on this thread for the next 49 years.



Enjoy, that is so very exciting!!!  It's been 13 years but I still remember the feeling of my first booking.


----------



## mrsap

SpaceMountainYeti said:


> Guys, I have some big news: I bought into DVC today AND booked my first trip at CCV for Dec 21 - 26!
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you all a little more and follow along on this thread for the next 49 years.



And Congrats! Welcome to our little CCV family!! Very excited for you! The people here are extremely friendly and helpful!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## shairpdrh

SpaceMountainYeti said:


> Guys, I have some big news: I bought into DVC today AND booked my first trip at CCV for Dec 21 - 26!
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you all a little more and follow along on this thread for the next 49 years.



Welcome and congrats on your purchase!


----------



## DenLo

I found myself daydreaming about the nooks and crannies around the Boulder Ridge Cove pool. I thought I would post a some photos for you all too.






And this photo as I still think it was a pretty imaginative backstory about this pool having been an old quarry.


----------



## yesdnil

Hello!! So happy to find this little thread. We just bought into CCV last week!! Our UY is December. I'm totally new to this whole DVC membership system, so I'm slowly finding my way around.

We're planning on taking our first trip to CCV November 2019


----------



## mrsap

yesdnil said:


> Hello!! So happy to find this little thread. We just bought into CCV last week!! Our UY is December. I'm totally new to this whole DVC membership system, so I'm slowly finding my way around.
> 
> We're planning on taking our first trip to CCV November 2019



And Congrats!! Happy you found us!! It’s definitely hard to understand at first, but we are all here to help out with any questions you might have!!! It will be so much fun planning your first DVC trip!! I’ll be sure to get you on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Today was ADR day for us!! The system was giving me such a hard time!! Kept saying there was an error booking my reservations!! Took about a half hour before it  started working!! At first the times available were horrible, but went back a little later and got everything I wanted within the time frame we were looking for.  Anyone else make or will be making their ADR’s this week?!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

alltwelve said:


> We just returned from a weekend stay in Villa 6102 at Copper Creek- a 1 Bedroom.


Very cool.  This is one area where there was some question about room types.  I was not sure whether 6102 was a one or two bedroom, so I suspect that with it being a one bedroom then 6104 is likely a two bedroom.  I will update the map accordingly.


----------



## lisaviolet

Does anyone know the breakdown of studios, numbers that fall under regular studio and bookings with a walk-in shower. Thanks.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

lisaviolet said:


> Does anyone know the breakdown of studios, numbers that fall under regular studio and bookings with a walk-in shower. Thanks.


Of the 78 total studios (42 dedicated plus 36 lockoff) there are 41 with the walk in shower and 37 with the tub.   We have seen photos of dedicated units with tubs, and lockoffs with walk in showers, so we don't have a whole lot of info yet on where exactly these rooms are located.


----------



## DenLo

GrandCalifornian said:


> Of the 78 total studios (42 dedicated plus 36 lockoff) there are 41 with the walk in shower and 37 with the tub.   We have seen photos of dedicated units with tubs, and lockoffs with walk in showers, so we don't have a whole lot of info yet on where exactly these rooms are located.



We had a dedicated studio with a shower, room 4121.  See details on this thread, Post 1005; Post 1012; 1013.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DenLo said:


> We had a dedicated studio with a shower, room 4121.  See details on this thread, Post 1005; Post 1012; 1013.



Yes, I’m sorry I didn’t make it clear.  Despite the similarities in numbers between dedicated studios and ones with walk in showers, we have seen examples of each possible combination.  We have seen individual reports like yours and others of specific room numbers, but don’t have a clear rule for which types are where.


----------



## mrsap

Just updated Page 1!


----------



## lisaviolet

GrandCalifornian said:


> Of the 78 total studios (42 dedicated plus 36 lockoff) there are 41 with the walk in shower and 37 with the tub.   We have seen photos of dedicated units with tubs, and lockoffs with walk in showers, so we don't have a whole lot of info yet on where exactly these rooms are located.



Thank you so much. Will make stalking more of a challenge, but I'm up for it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

lisaviolet said:


> Thank you so much. Will make stalking more of a challenge, but I'm up for it.


I smiled...yes, you are always ready for a challenge, I think!


----------



## lisaviolet

bobbiwoz said:


> I smiled...yes, you are always ready for a challenge, I think!



Already grabbed two days.


----------



## ECMD2018

FWIW  - Looks like Disney has reduced the incentives for new CCV contracts beginning June 1 
F*rom DVCNews.com:  Smaller Developer Credits for Copper Creek, Higher for Aulani *

*https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...er-credits-for-copper-creek-higher-for-aulani*


----------



## Capang

ECMD2018 said:


> FWIW  - Looks like Disney has reduced the incentives for new CCV contracts beginning June 1
> F*rom DVCNews.com:  Smaller Developer Credits for Copper Creek, Higher for Aulani *
> 
> *https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...er-credits-for-copper-creek-higher-for-aulani*


There were so many that said in the beginning that sales were weak. I don’t think they are at all, although I don’t keep tabs on the numbers. This says 2 things to me, 1 being sales at CCV are strong and 2 they are getting ready to wrap up sales here in the next year or so as new DVC comes online for sales.
ETA I wished I lived nearer the west coast. I’d love to own at Aulani but it costs too much for us to get there.


----------



## DenLo

Here is the April article on the DVC News regarding DVC Sales.  CCV slowed a little in April, but *wdrl* is telling me that the May statistics for CCV is very good.  Not all of the May dates have been filed yet so it will be another week or so before the next article comes out.


----------



## ECMD2018

Capang said:


> There were so many that said in the beginning that sales were weak. I don’t think they are at all, although I don’t keep tabs on the numbers. This says 2 things to me, 1 being sales at CCV are strong and 2 they are getting ready to wrap up sales here in the next year or so as new DVC comes online for sales.
> ETA I wished I lived nearer the west coast. I’d love to own at Aulani but it costs too much for us to get there.



Probably not as significant as price per point increases, but for a new purchaser of 200 pts it’s effectively a $1500 credit loss or $7.50 more a point from the previous incentive program.  I assume this consistent with normal “adjustments?”


----------



## Henwen88

Well, I'm crossing my fingers for a new declaration soon... so here's to brisk sales!  Have a cabin waitlisted for 1/1-2 and sure do hope it comes through


----------



## Best Aunt

Henwen88 said:


> Well, I'm crossing my fingers for a new declaration soon... so here's to brisk sales!  Have a cabin waitlisted for 1/1-2 and sure do hope it comes through



They just did the 4th declaration on May 30.  I don't know how soon the next one will be.

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...h-declaration-for-copper-creek-in-four-months


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> Well, I'm crossing my fingers for a new declaration soon... so here's to brisk sales!  Have a cabin waitlisted for 1/1-2 and sure do hope it comes through



You got it!!!!!

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...h-declaration-for-copper-creek-in-four-months


----------



## Geomom

Best Aunt said:


> They just did the 4th declaration on May 30.  I don't know how soon the next one will be.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...h-declaration-for-copper-creek-in-four-months


Thanks!  I didn't know they did another declaration recently.  Oh well...I was hoping I might get my Thanksgiving waitlist for a dedicated 2 bedroom...


----------



## wdrl

Since the start of 2018, Copper Creek sales have averaged over 130,000 points a month.  The latest declaration on May 30, 2018, added 252,835 points to the inventory that Disney can sell to the public.  So if sales continue at its current rate, Disney should have to make another declaration by the end of July.


----------



## CarolynFH

Henwen88 said:


> Well, I'm crossing my fingers for a new declaration soon... so here's to brisk sales!  Have a cabin waitlisted for 1/1-2 and sure do hope it comes through





wdrl said:


> Since the start of 2018, Copper Creek sales have averaged over 130,000 points a month.  The latest declaration on May 30, 2018, added 252,835 points to the inventory that Disney can sell to the public.  So if sales continue at its current rate, Disney should have to make another declaration by the end of July.



 In a couple of weeks I’ll be trying to book at seven months for late January 2019. Hopefully this newest declaration will “last“ long enough for me to do that! If not I’ll wait list and cross my fingers for the next declaration!


----------



## Dean Marino

So wondering.....
How long before ALL of the WL becomes DVC property? .  Bet it's gonna happen .


----------



## Jose 237

Well we always wanted to be DVC members and this past march joined as CCV owners!! its my first post after being a member for many years here, i usually look for advise for my past and many future trips!


----------



## mrsap

Jose 237 said:


> Well we always wanted to be DVC members and this past march joined as CCV owners!! its my first post after being a member for many years here, i usually look for advise for my past and many future trips!



And Congrats! So exciting! You definitely came to the right place! Everyone here is very friendly! Looking forward to chatting about future trips! I’ll be sure to add you to Page 1!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## Henwen88

Whooo-hooooo! Got the cabin! So now instead of a boring ole 1 br for the first week of January, we will be living it up in the cabins!  Also, in other news, waitlist is worthless.  Or, maybe I just check too often, but this is the second time in 6 months I've filled my own waitlist. Sigh... there's got to be another way, huh?

Yay for cabins lol!!!!!!!


----------



## DenLo

ECMD2018 said:


> Probably not as significant as price per point increases, but for a new purchaser of 200 pts it’s effectively a $1500 credit loss or $7.50 more a point from the previous incentive program.  I assume this consistent with normal “adjustments?”



This drop in the developer credits was very severe but not atypical.  What was unusual was that DVC even offered such a good credit to begin with.  Many years ago DVC regularly offered very high credits or perks, but in the past five years they have been more moderate ones, and requiring a larger number of points to qualify for the credit if it was available.  I think basically they moved it to Aulani trying to get sales there to move.


----------



## disneynutz

Credits, pricing and perks change when the management changes. What Lewis did was different than what Bilby did and now Potrock is different than Bilby. Plus Potrock has a new boss and who knows what changes that will cause.

 Bill


----------



## ECMD2018

DenLo said:


> This drop in the developer credits was very severe but not atypical.  What was unusual was that DVC even offered such a good credit to begin with.  Many years ago DVC regularly offered very high credits or perks, but in the past five years they have been more moderate ones, and requiring a larger number of points to qualify for the credit if it was available.  I think basically they moved it to Aulani trying to get sales there to move.


Interesting.  Thank you for the historical context.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Happened to come across this video of the Reunion Station food offerings on opening day! The space is beautiful! Not sure I’d eat anything they showed though...

https://eattradetravel.com/disneys-reunion-station-at-wilderness-lodge-resort/


----------



## MeridaMonkey

New CCV owner here (bought in just over a week ago, should have done it YEARS ago!!) and I'm so excited!! My husband and I banked our UY 2017 points for UY 2018 so we were able to book a 1 bedroom villa at CCV for 2019 spring break which is going to be awesome!

I'm also a little nervous: I'm planning on running the Princess Half-Marathon Weekend and I had to waitlist a studio for two of the four nights I want to be at CCV (booked at CCV for the nights of Feb 23-24, waitlisted for the nights of Feb 21-22).  What are the odds of my waitlist coming through, do you think?  I am obsessively stalking the RAT, as well 

Based on other threads on this forum (which I absolutely LOVE, btw) it seemed to me I'd have a better shot at what I want if I had fewer days waitlisted (I booked the nights I could so I'd only have 2 nights waitlisted instead of 4).  Also: if my two days do come through, will MS link my two 2-night bookings into a single 4-night booking?  Or will I have to change rooms halfway through?  Changing rooms isn't a deal-breaker but I'd really like only having to unpack and pack once if at all possible.

Thanks!!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Happened to come across this video of the Reunion Station food offerings on opening day! The space is beautiful! Not sure I’d eat anything they showed though...
> 
> https://eattradetravel.com/disneys-reunion-station-at-wilderness-lodge-resort/


I would eat it. . .but not for $100 a day for two adults or $166 for a family of four with two kids 9 and under. That's a lot to spend for oatmeal, fruit, muffins, coffee, salad, soup, bread, wine, beer, cheese, and cupcakes.


----------



## Dean Marino

sleepydog25 said:


> I would eat it. . .but not for $100 a day for two adults or $166 for a family of four with two kids 9 and under. That's a lot to spend for oatmeal, fruit, muffins, coffee, salad, soup, bread, wine, beer, cheese, and cupcakes.


The physical building is lovely.
The business concept of "Reunion Station" is a walking disaster.
All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## mrsap

MeridaMonkey said:


> New CCV owner here (bought in just over a week ago, should have done it YEARS ago!!) and I'm so excited!! My husband and I banked our UY 2017 points for UY 2018 so we were able to book a 1 bedroom villa at CCV for 2019 spring break which is going to be awesome!
> 
> I'm also a little nervous: I'm planning on running the Princess Half-Marathon Weekend and I had to waitlist a studio for two of the four nights I want to be at CCV (booked at CCV for the nights of Feb 23-24, waitlisted for the nights of Feb 21-22).  What are the odds of my waitlist coming through, do you think?  I am obsessively stalking the RAT, as well
> 
> Based on other threads on this forum (which I absolutely LOVE, btw) it seemed to me I'd have a better shot at what I want if I had fewer days waitlisted (I booked the nights I could so I'd only have 2 nights waitlisted instead of 4).  Also: if my two days do come through, will MS link my two 2-night bookings into a single 4-night booking?  Or will I have to change rooms halfway through?  Changing rooms isn't a deal-breaker but I'd really like only having to unpack and pack once if at all possible.
> 
> Thanks!!



and Congrats! Happy you found us! We haven’t had a waitlist yet, however, I have also read you’d have a better shot at having your waitlist filled with fewer days. You still have a good amount of time, so hopefully it will come though! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Good luck getting your waitlist filled! Looking forward to planning future trips together!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I had a miracle waitlist come through! I booked our welcome home stay to start during marathon weekend. When we booked we were able to get all our nights in a studio except the first (the Saturday of marathon weekend) which we had to book in a one bed. But our waitlist just went through and now we have a studio for the whole trip!!


----------



## KLHchemist

So I am curious of people on here...bought 125 points last summer @ CCV and right before the new incentives added on another 175 more (had to prove to DH that 125 wasn't enough after first trip in January) how many others have already added on???

It can't just be us? right?


----------



## mrsap

KLHchemist said:


> So I am curious of people on here...bought 125 points last summer @ CCV and right before the new incentives added on another 175 more (had to prove to DH that 125 wasn't enough after first trip in January) how many others have already added on???
> 
> It can't just be us? right?



Congrats!!! You can always use more points!! 
We did it too!! We bought at CCV in September. Stayed at GF for the first time in November and fell in love with the place!!! Literally 2 weeks after our trip, we were buying at GF!! So much fun!


----------



## KLHchemist

mrsap said:


> Congrats!!! You can always use more points!!
> We did it too!! We bought at CCV in September. Stayed at GF for the first time in November and fell in love with the place!!! Literally 2 weeks after our trip, we were buying at GF!! So much fun!


He was pretty convinced once we signed up and he finally delved into the larger vacation books and the points books but wasn't convinced enough to add on before $/point increased during our January trip.  After that though and 5 months of no luxury spending here we are I think we are set for a while at least, lol.  After all it's just the two of us...


----------



## MeridaMonkey

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy you found us! We haven’t had a waitlist yet, however, I have also read you’d have a better shot at having your waitlist filled with fewer days. You still have a good amount of time, so hopefully it will come though! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Good luck getting your waitlist filled! Looking forward to planning future trips together!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Thank you!!!!  I am obsessively checking on the RAT and I went in and split my 2 night waitlist into two single-night waitlists to try and better my odds.  And I definitely have time so I think I'll be ok for February 

Going to have to start planning for for future years, which is going to be so much fun!!  I'm doing a photo series with my husband and daughter, every year since she turned 3 we get a picture of our daughter on my husband's shoulders in front of Cinderella's Castle .  She's 6 now and we're going to continue this photo series until she graduates from high school (the last picture is going to be her on daddy's shoulders in her cap and gown ).

Now that we've bought into DVC our plan has gotten more ambitious: my husband has decreed that instead of all pictures in this series being in front of Cinderella's Castle, we have to travel to ALL of the Disney castles and get at least one picture in front of each castle.

I love Disney...


----------



## DenLo

KLHchemist said:


> So I am curious of people on here...bought 125 points last summer @ CCV and right before the new incentives added on another 175 more (had to prove to DH that 125 wasn't enough after first trip in January) how many others have already added on???
> 
> It can't just be us? right?



Addonitis is very contagious for us DVC members.  So far DH and I have resisted buying more points for Copper Creek.  We only purchased enough to stay there in a studio every other year.  DH just said yesterday that he wished we had more CCV points.  But since we own multiple DVC resorts, I think buying more points is unnecessary even if it is something we really want.  I just keep telling myself, we do have enough points, we do have enough points, we do . . . .


----------



## Roxyfire

KLHchemist said:


> So I am curious of people on here...bought 125 points last summer @ CCV and right before the new incentives added on another 175 more (had to prove to DH that 125 wasn't enough after first trip in January) how many others have already added on???
> 
> It can't just be us? right?



I definitely want to add on a pile of Copper Creek points but my better judgement keeps me from it!


----------



## Dean Marino

In the event potential buyers at CCV have not seen this data?
The Wilderness Lodge has ONE Signature Restaurant.  Very GOOD data indicates that Artist Point, at WL, will turn into a Character restaurant,
after OCT 2018.

For solid inside data?  see....
https://www.disboards.com/threads/latest-artist-point-and-whispering-canyon-rumors.3687598/


----------



## BillPA

Dean Marino said:


> In the event potential buyers at CCV have not seen this data?
> The Wilderness Lodge has ONE Signature Restaurant.  Very GOOD data indicates that Artist Point, at WL, will turn into a Character restaurant,
> after OCT 2018.
> 
> For solid inside data?  see....
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/latest-artist-point-and-whispering-canyon-rumors.3687598/




Great news, AP is my least favorite place to eat in WDW,


----------



## Henwen88

Dean Marino said:


> In the event potential buyers at CCV have not seen this data?
> The Wilderness Lodge has ONE Signature Restaurant.  Very GOOD data indicates that Artist Point, at WL, will turn into a Character restaurant,
> after OCT 2018.
> 
> For solid inside data?  see....
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/latest-artist-point-and-whispering-canyon-rumors.3687598/



That's a bummer.  We really enjoyed it last fall.  Hope they keep a signature restaurant somewhere on the property if we lose AP.


----------



## DenLo

I enjoyed eating at Artist Point last spring.  The food was really good--another chef has taken over.  What I don't understand is why the character meal?   Why not switch Whispering Canyon to a character meet and greet.  I hope this RUMOR is wrong.


----------



## yesdnil

At most resorts, the larger restaurant venue is the standard table service or character experience, and the smaller venue is the signature dining experience. I think it's a good possibility that Artist Point as a signature dining experience is moving to the smaller venue (where WCC used to be), and the larger restaurant space (which has been AP) will be turned into a character dining experience.


----------



## debedo

“Addonitis” struck again.....bought more points and have booked a family trip for January in a 2 bedroom.....so EXCITED to be coming back home!!


----------



## Ohana2011

debedo said:


> “Addonitis” struck again.....bought more points and have booked a family trip for January in a 2 bedroom.....so EXCITED to be coming back home!!


It's a legitimate illness!   We're BRV owners & are days away from adding CCV.  Bob Jackson sealed the deal for the hubby.


----------



## KLHchemist

debedo said:


> “Addonitis” struck again.....bought more points and have booked a family trip for January in a 2 bedroom.....so EXCITED to be coming back home!!


The struggle IS real!  But it is typically one itis with the happy ending of more memories . Congrats and let the count downs commence


----------



## SpaceMountainYeti

KLHchemist said:


> So I am curious of people on here...bought 125 points last summer @ CCV and right before the new incentives added on another 175 more (had to prove to DH that 125 wasn't enough after first trip in January) how many others have already added on???
> 
> It can't just be us? right?



I just closed on my CCV contract, booked my Welcome Home trip for December and am already thinking about adding on. I think I'm hooked. Also just the two of us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

SpaceMountainYeti said:


> I just closed on my CCV contract, booked my Welcome Home trip for December and am already thinking about adding on. I think I'm hooked. Also just the two of us.


Enjoy your ownership!


----------



## mrsap

SpaceMountainYeti said:


> I just closed on my CCV contract, booked my Welcome Home trip for December and am already thinking about adding on. I think I'm hooked. Also just the two of us.



and Congrats!! So exciting! Happy you found our little board! Looking forward to chatting about CCV and future trips with you! What are your dates? Also, what’s your UY? I can get everything up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## KLHchemist

SpaceMountainYeti said:


> I just closed on my CCV contract, booked my Welcome Home trip for December and am already thinking about adding on. I think I'm hooked. Also just the two of us.



Be careful!!!  Addonitis is extremely contagious and likely has side effects of telling everyone how amazing DVC is and side eye of being “that” person.

Additional side effects include knowing you made an amazing decision for the two of you, welcome home!


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

Dean Marino said:


> In the event potential buyers at CCV have not seen this data?
> The Wilderness Lodge has ONE Signature Restaurant.  Very GOOD data indicates that Artist Point, at WL, will turn into a Character restaurant,
> after OCT 2018.
> 
> For solid inside data?  see....
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/latest-artist-point-and-whispering-canyon-rumors.3687598/


 Seems like Whispering Canyon would be a better choice. I could totally see a character breakfast there.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

MeridaMonkey said:


> New CCV owner here (bought in just over a week ago, should have done it YEARS ago!!) and I'm so excited!! My husband and I banked our UY 2017 points for UY 2018 so we were able to book a 1 bedroom villa at CCV for 2019 spring break which is going to be awesome!
> 
> I'm also a little nervous: I'm planning on running the Princess Half-Marathon Weekend and I had to waitlist a studio for two of the four nights I want to be at CCV (booked at CCV for the nights of Feb 23-24, waitlisted for the nights of Feb 21-22).  What are the odds of my waitlist coming through, do you think?  I am obsessively stalking the RAT, as well
> 
> Based on other threads on this forum (which I absolutely LOVE, btw) it seemed to me I'd have a better shot at what I want if I had fewer days waitlisted (I booked the nights I could so I'd only have 2 nights waitlisted instead of 4).  Also: if my two days do come through, will MS link my two 2-night bookings into a single 4-night booking?  Or will I have to change rooms halfway through?  Changing rooms isn't a deal-breaker but I'd really like only having to unpack and pack once if at all possible.
> 
> Thanks!!



We’re in the process of buying right now. (Waiting for our paperwork to come from Disney. ) When is your use year? We have a February use year. So excited.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

We squeaked into a December UY almost at the last possible second, we put our down payment down on 5/31.  That actually works out rather well for us, so we appeared to have gotten rather lucky.

Spring Break next year is already booked and I'm on the wait list for two of my four nights in February for the Princess Half Marathon weekend.  I've already become rather adept at stalking the Resort Availability Tool .

I'm so excited also!!

I love Disney....


----------



## brewhome

A question for you lovely owners at CC... We are renting two studios in January, and we'd like them to be on the same floor, but we also would like to be on a mid-level floor (ideally 4 or 5) to have a balcony and view.  When I looked at the floor plans on Touring Plans, it looks like most of the studios are on the first floor, and the ones on higher floors are more spread out and most likely used for two bedroom lock-offs.  What are our chances of getting two studios on a mid-level floor?  Do you think the odds are that we will get two on the first floor since that's where the majority of them are?  Thanks, all! 

PS - I keep warning my hubby that once we stay, we are going to want to buy DVC.


----------



## DenLo

brewhome said:


> A question for you lovely owners at CC... We are renting two studios in January, and we'd like them to be on the same floor, but we also would like to be on a mid-level floor (ideally 4 or 5) to have a balcony and view.  When I looked at the floor plans on Touring Plans, it looks like most of the studios are on the first floor, and the ones on higher floors are more spread out and most likely used for two bedroom lock-offs.  What are our chances of getting two studios on a mid-level floor?  Do you think the odds are that we will get two on the first floor since that's where the majority of them are?  Thanks, all!
> 
> PS - I keep warning my hubby that once we stay, we are going to want to buy DVC.



I didn't realize there were so many studios on the first floor as those rooms have not been declared and the floorpans have not been revealed.  None of the studios will connect to each other, with DVC resorts studios only connect to a 1BR otherwise it is a dedicated studio.  The only problem I can see is that you will not have much of a view on the first floor.  Make sure that both reservations indicate "traveling with reservation XXXXXXXXX.


----------



## brewhome

DenLo said:


> I didn't realize there were so many studios on the first floor as those rooms have not been declared and the floorpans have not been revealed.  None of the studios will connect to each other, with DVC resorts studios only connect to a 1BR otherwise it is a dedicated studio.  The only problem I can see is that you will not have much of a view on the first floor.  Make sure that both reservations indicate "traveling with reservation XXXXXXXXX.



Thanks, I will make sure the reservations refer to each other!  I'm also not sure how accurate the floor plans are on Touring Plans.  We don't need the studios to connect, but being on the same floor would be nice.


----------



## Capang

Has anyone been able to ship anything home from CC? A few years ago we went to the front desk with a bunch of souvenirs and asked about shipping. They provided us a box and shipped our things for us. Has anyone done that recently? Not sure if they still do it or if we were just pixie dusted on that one.


----------



## momtwoboys

are the studios with walk in showers located on certain floors? and are they easier to snag at 7months out compared to the ones with the tub? Hope to switch at 7 months out which is Sept 11th for us


----------



## CarolynFH

momtwoboys said:


> are the studios with walk in showers located on certain floors? and are they easier to snag at 7months out compared to the ones with the tub? Hope to switch at 7 months out which is Sept 11th for us



I’ve been watching CCV & BRV studios on the RAT for several months now in hopes of staying there in late January 2019. The walk-in showers seem to book up much faster than the others!  On the other hand, as DVD declares more units into the condominium, that may change - or it may not!


----------



## momtwoboys

CarolynFH said:


> I’ve been watching CCV & BRV studios on the RAT for several months now in hopes of staying there in late January 2019. The walk-in showers seem to book up much faster than the others!  On the other hand, as DVD declares more units into the condominium, that may change - or it may not!


ahhh ok! We dont need a walk in shower, was just thinking the tubs would be more sought after!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

brewhome said:


> Thanks, I will make sure the reservations refer to each other!  I'm also not sure how accurate the floor plans are on Touring Plans.  We don't need the studios to connect, but being on the same floor would be nice.



Touring Plans room locations can be hit or miss, but the ones we have collected on this forum (here’s the link to them) are quite good and have agreed with each declaration so far.  From walking the hallway you can see that there are a lot more rooms on the first floor, and they are mainly studios.  

I completely agree with the advice to add “traveling with” to each of your reservations.  There are multiple studios on each floor, so while you might not be next door they should be able to get you close.


----------



## yesdnil

Anyone have an idea on which of the 2br lock-offs have walk in showers? (On the studio side)


----------



## GrandCalifornian

yesdnil said:


> Anyone have an idea on which of the 2br lock-offs have walk in showers? (On the studio side)


@4evryoung started a list a while back.  (Here's the link) and from what's been posted it looks like room numbers 2123, 3122, 4115, 4128, 5123 and likely many others are studio portions of 2 bedroom lockoffs that have walk in showers. 
Good luck, and post what you find!


----------



## DenLo

Some of the dedicated studios have showers only, we had one in room 4121.   And last November we were in a lockoff studio with a shower in 6122.


----------



## RL Gutz

Hello!! We just purchased into CCVs while on board the Magic last April. Been meaning to do this for years, but now what the right time. Feels nice to own steps from the Hoop Dee Do Review - always a favorite for my family on early WDW trips as a kid.

First trip in the works January 2019! Suspect I'll be in here polling the experts between now and then.


----------



## mrsap

RL Gutz said:


> Hello!! We just purchased into CCVs while on board the Magic last April. Been meaning to do this for years, but now what the right time. Feels nice to own steps from the Hoop Dee Do Review - always a favorite for my family on early WDW trips as a kid.
> 
> First trip in the works January 2019! Suspect I'll be in here polling the experts between now and then.



And Congrats! Happy you found our little board! That’s great you have your 1st trip set up! So exciting when you have something to look forward to! There are lots of very knowledgeable people on this boards who I’m sure will be willing to help with any questions! Looking forward to chatting about upcoming trips! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## LoveMickey

just bumping up to page one


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! So my vacation starts today! We’re 2 1/2 hours away from Beach Club Villas!!!! Can’t wait! Might be a little delayed updating page 1, but I assure you I’ll get it done! No CCV this trip for us, though. Hope anyone going this coming week has a great time! Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

Hello! We just sent the paperwork back to purchase points at CCV. We had the best trip there over Christmas. So excited to call it home! We have a February UY.


----------



## Henwen88

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> Hello! We just sent the paperwork back to purchase points at CCV. We had the best trip there over Christmas. So excited to call it home! We have a February UY.



Congrats! Welcome home (somehow the visits are even better when you're an owner... get your next trip booked soon)!!!!!!


----------



## Ohana2011

Just signed on the dotted line...  CCV Aug use year to match our VWL (BRV) Aug use year.  Logging on to book Jan or Feb 2019!


----------



## MeridaMonkey

New DVC owner here and I have a few questions!!  

Some background: I'll be running the Princess Half Marathon weekend and want to stay in a DVC studio for 4 nights (2/21-2/25).  I currently have 2/23-2/24 booked at CCV and have each of my missing nights (2/21 and 2/22) individually waitlisted. I'm obsessively stalking the website for availability for those nights at CCV and nothing has come available.  My 7 month booking window for booking at all resorts opens on 7/21 and I'm reasonably confident I'll be able to book a studio somewhere on property if I log in and get it done right at 8am on 7/21.

I'm fortunate that I've got enough points to book whatever studio I can get for those nights as a backup while still keeping my two nights at CCV I've already got (in hopes that my two waitlisted nights come through), but I'd really like to stay at "home" for my first trip as a DVC member.  Knowing that others have probably booked those dates at CCV as their home resort with every intention of changing out their reservation once the 7 month booking window opens up, what are the odds of my waitlisted dates coming through?  


Thanks!!!


----------



## CarolynFH

MeridaMonkey said:


> New DVC owner here and I have a few questions!!
> 
> Some background: I'll be running the Princess Half Marathon weekend and want to stay in a DVC studio for 4 nights (2/21-2/25).  I currently have 2/23-2/24 booked at CCV and have each of my missing nights (2/21 and 2/22) individually waitlisted. I'm obsessively stalking the website for availability for those nights at CCV and nothing has come available.  My 7 month booking window for booking at all resorts opens on 7/21 and I'm reasonably confident I'll be able to book a studio somewhere on property if I log in and get it done right at 8am on 7/21.
> 
> I'm fortunate that I've got enough points to book whatever studio I can get for those nights as a backup while still keeping my two nights at CCV I've already got (in hopes that my two waitlisted nights come through), but I'd really like to stay at "home" for my first trip as a DVC member.  Knowing that others have probably booked those dates at CCV as their home resort with every intention of changing out their reservation once the 7 month booking window opens up, what are the odds of my waitlisted dates coming through?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



I think your chances are very good, especially since you have the two nights waitlisted individually.  Remember that not all of CCV has been declared into the condominium yet, which means that not all rooms are available to be booked on points.  As more units are declared, more rooms will come open and your waitlist will fill.

I've been watching studio availability at both CCV and BRV the last few months, waiting for my 7-month window to open for Jan. 21-25 because I wanted to switch my reservation at BWV.  Both have had at least one or two of the four nights shown as unavailable for the last couple of weeks, but when I logged in on "the" day I was surprised to find all four nights available at CCV.  We grabbed it!

So be patient.  I suspect your waitlist will fill before you reach the 7-month date.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

CarolynFH said:


> I think your chances are very good, especially since you have the two nights waitlisted individually.  Remember that not all of CCV has been declared into the condominium yet, which means that not all rooms are available to be booked on points.  As more units are declared, more rooms will come open and your waitlist will fill.
> 
> I've been watching studio availability at both CCV and BRV the last few months, waiting for my 7-month window to open for Jan. 21-25 because I wanted to switch my reservation at BWV.  Both have had at least one or two of the four nights shown as unavailable for the last couple of weeks, but when I logged in on "the" day I was surprised to find all four nights available at CCV.  We grabbed it!
> 
> So be patient.  I suspect your waitlist will fill before you reach the 7-month date.




Thank you!  I hope it does, the watching and waiting without any movement makes me anxious.  If need be I'm not opposed to staying elsewhere; I don't go to the parks on my RunDisney weekends (outside of running through them  ) so park proximity is not a factor for me.  I'm more interested in a comfy bed and decent food on site and a relatively quiet atmosphere since bedtime the nights before the races is rather early.  But I'd rather stay at CCV my first time using my points.  I'll keep waiting and stalking and, one way or another, I'll have a place to rest my head come February.


----------



## Henwen88

MeridaMonkey said:


> Thank you!  I hope it does, the watching and waiting without any movement makes me anxious.  If need be I'm not opposed to staying elsewhere; I don't go to the parks on my RunDisney weekends (outside of running through them  ) so park proximity is not a factor for me.  I'm more interested in a comfy bed and decent food on site and a relatively quiet atmosphere since bedtime the nights before the races is rather early.  But I'd rather stay at CCV my first time using my points.  I'll keep waiting and stalking and, one way or another, I'll have a place to rest my head come February.



Have you used your 'welcome home' booking yet?  If not, call your guide... maybe there is something they can do to help you get that CCV room!  I've seen several reports on these boards, but have not ever personally done this.  Never hurts to ask


----------



## DenLo

Never heard of a Welcome Home booking, but then we first purchased in 2009. It has been my observation that guides are willing to get you a room if it means you will buy more points from them. 

I think you would have a good chance at many of the DVC resorts as Mardi Gras in 2019 is not a factor for that week, many Louisiana schools are off for Mardi Gras and many come to WDW for a family vacation.  Good luck getting the resort you want.  Keep in mind it is hard to get reservations at the smaller resorts like VGF.  And if you book at larger resorts do not assume the cheapest room types, standard view at BWV and BLT, and values at AKV will be available as even the owners at those resorts want to save points and often book them at the 11 month mark.

Welcome Home!


----------



## yesdnil

What's a "welcome home" booking?


----------



## Henwen88

yesdnil said:


> What's a "welcome home" booking?



When you buy direct, sometimes they can 'pixie dust' a room for the first booking (at the resort that's being actively sold at the moment).  I assume they have a pool of points they can pull rooms from.  But yes, DenLo, it probably works better if the request is made before you sign by the mickey heads!


----------



## pineapplepalms

Henwen88 said:


> When you buy direct, sometimes they can 'pixie dust' a room for the first booking (at the resort that's being actively sold at the moment).  I assume they have a pool of points they can pull rooms from.  But yes, DenLo, it probably works better if the request is made before you sign by the mickey heads!



It doesn’t necessarily have to be at the resort that is being sold. I think it’s as long as they have inventory available for you to book for a trip within a certain timeframe. In our case, we bought at CCV in December and called MS (don’t need to contact your guide) a couple weeks later to book our May stay at the Poly and were able to do so despite lack of availability on the DVC site for points bookings. Doesn’t hurt to call MS and ask if they can help you with a welcome home booking if you bought direct recently!


----------



## MeridaMonkey

pineapplepalms said:


> It doesn’t necessarily have to be at the resort that is being sold. I think it’s as long as they have inventory available for you to book for a trip within a certain timeframe. In our case, we bought at CCV in December and called MS (don’t need to contact your guide) a couple weeks later to book our May stay at the Poly and were able to do so despite lack of availability on the DVC site for points bookings. Doesn’t hurt to call MS and ask if they can help you with a welcome home booking if you bought direct recently!



I'm calling MS tomorrow morning to ask about a Welcome Home booking, I'll let you know what I find out....this would be so great if it works, having the anxiety of this off my plate would be most welcome!!!


----------



## jfarra

Hello,

Could anyone tell me if the picnic table could be moved the fireplace side (or other part of L shape of the porch?)


----------



## MeridaMonkey

MeridaMonkey said:


> I'm calling MS tomorrow morning to ask about a Welcome Home booking, I'll let you know what I find out....this would be so great if it works, having the anxiety of this off my plate would be most welcome!!!



Unfortunately I missed out on my Welcome Home booking since I've already successfully made reservations using my points 

Oh well!!  Fingers are crossed my waitlisted nights will pan out for me


----------



## Dean Marino

Worth noting....

After OCT 28 2018?  The WL no longer has any Signature Restaurants.
As we are DVC homed here - we are very disappointed .

Prior to buying in to CCV, or BRV?  You might want to inquire about this situation.


----------



## KCMA

How are people finding the studios with 4 people in the room? Looking to purchase very soon and heavily leaning towards CC.. just little bit of hesitation with having to have the kids sleep on a pullout/Murphy bed


----------



## DenLo

jfarra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone tell me if the picnic table could be moved the fireplace side (or other part of L shape of the porch?)



The area near the fireplace is slightly larger than the width of a chair and the picnic table is much wider, so I don't think it would work. And I don't know if the picnic table is moveable anyway.


----------



## jfarra

Dean Marino said:


> Worth noting....
> 
> After OCT 28 2018?  The WL no longer has any Signature Restaurants.
> As we are DVC homed here - we are very disappointed .
> 
> Prior to buying in to CCV, or BRV?  You might want to inquire about this situation.


Is artist point closing?


----------



## Best Aunt

KCMA said:


> How are people finding the studios with 4 people in the room? Looking to purchase very soon and heavily leaning towards CC.. just little bit of hesitation with having to have the kids sleep on a pullout/Murphy bed



I could be wrong, but I thought the Copper Creek studios do not have a pull-down bed or a sleep chair.  Just the bed and the sleep sofa.


----------



## DenLo

jfarra said:


> Is artist point closing?



It is all conjecture at this point, but Artist Point is not permitting reservations starting this fall , October 29th onwards.  There are rumors it will become a character meal. Other than Cinderella's Royal Table there aren't any signature restaurants that are character meals too, so many are theorizing that Artist Point will not longer be a signature restaurant.


----------



## pineapplepalms

MeridaMonkey said:


> Unfortunately I missed out on my Welcome Home booking since I've already successfully made reservations using my points
> 
> Oh well!!  Fingers are crossed my waitlisted nights will pan out for me



Sorry they couldn't help you! I wonder if it depends on who you talk to? The day we bought, I used our points to book part of our trip at VGF since there was availability. Then a couple of weeks later, I called MS to use the "welcome home" booking to book the other part of our trip at the Poly. They didn't give me any issues about already having booked a reservation using my points. Perhaps you could try talking to someone else? Otherwise I hope your wait list works out!


----------



## Dean Marino

jfarra said:


> Is artist point closing?


Lacking any data from WDW?
Yes.


----------



## Jose 237

Does anybody know if a family of 5 ( kids are 14,10, 6) can stay en either a studio or 1 one bedroom without getting in trouble. We usually bring a inflatable bed but have done multiple stays in Caribbean Beach Hotels with no trouble .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jose 237 said:


> Does anybody know if a family of 5 ( kids are 14,10, 6) can stay en either a studio or 1 one bedroom without getting in trouble. We usually bring a inflatable bed but have done multiple stays in Caribbean Beach Hotels with no trouble .



That is over occupancy at CCV for both studios and 1brs.  Other locations allow 5 in studios and/or 1 BR's though.


----------



## DenLo

Jose 237 said:


> Does anybody know if a family of 5 ( kids are 14,10, 6) can stay en either a studio or 1 one bedroom without getting in trouble. We usually bring a inflatable bed but have done multiple stays in Caribbean Beach Hotels with no trouble .





KAT4DISNEY said:


> That is over occupancy at CCV for both studios and 1brs.  Other locations allow 5 in studios and/or 1 BR's though.



Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge can do five in either a studio or one bedroom.  DVC added the murphy bed to the studio on the last remodel at BRV.  The rooms at Copper Creek are narrow so there isn't room for the murphy bed in either the studio nor the 1BR.


----------



## jfarra

DenLo said:


> The area near the fireplace is slightly larger than the width of a chair and the picnic table is much wider, so I don't think it would work. And I don't know if the picnic table is moveable anyway.
> 
> View attachment 333011 View attachment 333012


Thanks! I was just wondering because it seems like it moves a lot in the photos I have seen online... maybe each cabin just has it in a slightly different location?


----------



## atw9

whoop. Members as of today! 6-30-18 Feb UY


----------



## MeridaMonkey

CarolynFH said:


> I think your chances are very good, especially since you have the two nights waitlisted individually.  Remember that not all of CCV has been declared into the condominium yet, which means that not all rooms are available to be booked on points.  As more units are declared, more rooms will come open and your waitlist will fill.
> 
> I've been watching studio availability at both CCV and BRV the last few months, waiting for my 7-month window to open for Jan. 21-25 because I wanted to switch my reservation at BWV.  Both have had at least one or two of the four nights shown as unavailable for the last couple of weeks, but when I logged in on "the" day I was surprised to find all four nights available at CCV.  We grabbed it!
> 
> So be patient.  I suspect your waitlist will fill before you reach the 7-month date.




Woo Hoo!  Stalking the RAT paid off and I've got one of my waitlisted nights booked 

Now only one more to go!!


----------



## DenLo

atw9 said:


> whoop. Members as of today! 6-30-18 Feb UY



Welcome Home!


----------



## DenLo

jfarra said:


> Thanks! I was just wondering because it seems like it moves a lot in the photos I have seen online... maybe each cabin just has it in a slightly different location?



I have only been in the one they use for tours, so I can't help you there.


----------



## ECMD2018

Headed to CCV at the end of the month for one week.  1st time through DVC  Requesting advice from veterans as to what might be helpful to bring/arrange in advance -- intend to do cooking in villa most of the time.  Kitchen is equipped with utensils but nothing else right?  I've seen suggestions for laundry detergent pods for extra laundry washes.  We will be ordering grocery service.  Any other guidance? Thanks.


----------



## LoveMickey

Yes, if you are going to do laundry more than once, bring (order) more laundry.   I bring spices that I'll need to cook with from home, packed in zip lock bags in suitcase.  Other than that, just the normal groceries you will want.   Have fun.


----------



## DenLo

ECMD2018 said:


> Headed to CCV at the end of the month for one week.  1st time through DVC  Requesting advice from veterans as to what might be helpful to bring/arrange in advance -- intend to do cooking in villa most of the time.  Kitchen is equipped with utensils but nothing else right?  I've seen suggestions for laundry detergent pods for extra laundry washes.  We will be ordering grocery service.  Any other guidance? Thanks.





LoveMickey said:


> Yes, if you are going to do laundry more than once, bring (order) more laundry.   I bring spices that I'll need to cook with from home, packed in zip lock bags in suitcase.  Other than that, just the normal groceries you will want.   Have fun.



The kitchen is stocked with utensils, pots and pans, dishes for 12, wine glasses (I think only for 8) maybe they assume the some of the guests are children. You can request more.  You will be given detergent for the dishwasher and paper towels and just call housekeeping if you need more.  Coffee and detergent for the laundry is limited, a couple of pod coffees but some say they are really only for a 4 cup Mr. Coffee maker (you have a 12 cup Mr. Coffeemaker) bring your own coffee and flat bottom filters for more pots of coffee.  The laundry detergent is only enough for one load, bring your own for more loads.  You will get more coffee and laundry detergent on Trash and Towel or Full Cleaning days.

*LoveMickey* is right about the seasonings, you do not even get salt and pepper.  We also bring chip clips and some smaller plastic bowls with lids from Gladware or Ziplock for leftovers.  If you like large bowls of cereal you can use those plastic bowls in lieu of the small cereal bowls provided.


----------



## ECMD2018

DenLo said:


> The kitchen is stocked with utensils, pots and pans, dishes for 12, wine glasses (I think only for 8) maybe they assume the some of the guests are children. You can request more.  You will be given detergent for the dishwasher and paper towels and just call housekeeping if you need more.  Coffee and detergent for the laundry is limited, a couple of pod coffees but some say they are really only for a 4 cup Mr. Coffee maker (you have a 12 cup Mr. Coffeemaker) bring your own coffee and flat bottom filters for more pots of coffee.  The laundry detergent is only enough for one load, bring your own for more loads.  You will get more coffee and laundry detergent on Trash and Towel or Full Cleaning days.
> 
> *LoveMickey* is right about the seasonings, you do not even get salt and pepper.  We also bring chip clips and some smaller plastic bowls with lids from Gladware or Ziplock for leftovers.  If you like large bowls of cereal you can use those plastic bowls in lieu of the small cereal bowls provided.


Thank you both. Very helpful


----------



## MeridaMonkey

I saw a post somewhere on the boards (of course I can't find it now ) about different room levels at WL, specifically "Fireworks Views".  What are the odds that CCV (and/or BRV) split the DVC accommodations into two categories (Standard & Preferred)?  If they do that, would the points cost for a Standard accommodation go down to compensate for the elevated points cost of a Preferred accommodation?

Just curious


----------



## Moramoon

Went ahead and booked our first trip as owners yesterday! We're booked for CCV June 2-7 (for some reason it wouldn't let me book the 8th). At 7 months out I planned on trying to drop the 7th and add a reservation for the 7th-8th at OKW to get a feel for that resort. That trip will be interesting though. We have military family that's supposed to be coming down as well, but DH will be graduating with his Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering in May and it's his dream to find something in Disney Imagineering. He knows he probably won't get on right away, but from what we've seen the Kissimmee/ Orlando area is top in growth in the country right now for Engineering so we know he'll find something. That trip may turn into a shorter Disney trip with us looking for houses.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

MeridaMonkey said:


> I saw a post somewhere on the boards (of course I can't find it now ) about different room levels at WL, specifically "Fireworks Views".  What are the odds that CCV (and/or BRV) split the DVC accommodations into two categories (Standard & Preferred)?  If they do that, would the points cost for a Standard accommodation go down to compensate for the elevated points cost of a Preferred accommodation?
> 
> Just curious



Here's a post from the WL FAQ thread that shows pricing info for the new "Nature Fireworks View" category:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/disneys-wilderness-lodge-boulder-ridge-villas-copper-creek-villas-and-cabins-information-thread.3372315/page-435#post-59374529 

I highly doubt that the DVC properties at WL will be split into different bookable views with different point costs associated with each.  Like you pointed out, the average points cost would need to not increase, so there would be no net profit increase.  Since DVC properties run at near 100% occupancy, there would be no need for this change, and no benefit from it.  There also isn't that much variation in views at Copper Creek, and Boulder Ridge has done just fine without separate cost categories for view.  I appreciate the simplicity, and that's one less factor to worry about.  Room and view requests are one fine, but charging different points values accordingly probably isn't likely.


----------



## Ohana2011

Henwen88 said:


> When you buy direct, sometimes they can 'pixie dust' a room for the first booking (at the resort that's being actively sold at the moment).  I assume they have a pool of points they can pull rooms from.  But yes, DenLo, it probably works better if the request is made before you sign by the mickey heads!


It's for the very first booking as a new DVC member.  We purchased resale for 1st contract & just added direct...  We attempted to book CCV using the WH Booking and were advised by Member Svcs that we were not eligible as we are existing members (even though CCV is a direct, new purchase).


----------



## Ohana2011

Best Aunt said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought the Copper Creek studios do not have a pull-down bed or a sleep chair.  Just the bed and the sleep sofa.


No such luck on MURPHY bed or sleeper chair at CC.  Since it was considered a renovation on existing rooms, the size and capacity of max 4 occupants carried over to the "new" CC rooms.  BRV has a Murphy bed / accommodation for 5 in their studios.


----------



## Ohana2011

ECMD2018 said:


> Headed to CCV at the end of the month for one week.  1st time through DVC  Requesting advice from veterans as to what might be helpful to bring/arrange in advance -- intend to do cooking in villa most of the time.  Kitchen is equipped with utensils but nothing else right?  I've seen suggestions for laundry detergent pods for extra laundry washes.  We will be ordering grocery service.  Any other guidance? Thanks.


My understanding is you can ask the front desk for more laundry detergent...  you shouldn’t have to bring any.  They have utensils & pots/pans, too.  (Oops - just read DenLo’s response...  exactly what DenLo said.  ).


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted.


----------



## DenLo

MeridaMonkey said:


> I saw a post somewhere on the boards (of course I can't find it now ) about different room levels at WL, specifically "Fireworks Views".  What are the odds that CCV (and/or BRV) split the DVC accommodations into two categories (Standard & Preferred)?  If they do that, would the points cost for a Standard accommodation go down to compensate for the elevated points cost of a Preferred accommodation?
> 
> Just curious



I doubt DVC rooms at CCV will have these categories as we do not see all of the fireworks on the high ones from any rooms.  I think it is a ridiculous category and way overpriced category anyway.   



Ohana2011 said:


> My understanding is you can ask the front desk for more laundry detergent...  you shouldn’t have to bring any.  They have utensils & pots/pans, too.  (Oops - just read DenLo’s response...  exactly what DenLo said.  ).



I expect getting free laundry detergent at the front desk will go away when too many start asking for it.  DVC members are supposed to be charged for any additional laundry detergents.   And giving it away free is one of the reasons why our dues go up.


----------



## mrsap

I welcome a Character Breakfast. My family loves them.


----------



## mrsap

Breakfast review at Reunion Station with pictures...

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...774/4205-reunion-station-breakfast-selections


----------



## Capang

Dean Marino said:


> Just a 2nd warning, if you did not see the first one....
> 
> The ENTIRE WL will no longer have a Signature Restaurant, after Oct 28, 2018.  This may affect your choice of DVC Home Resorts.


When did WDW officially announce this? I must’ve missed it. If true, I am probably in the minority but did welcome a character meal or a completely different menu. AP was the only thing I really disliked about the entire resort. Beautiful setting, but we hated the menu.


----------



## Ohana2011

DenLo said:


> I doubt DVC rooms at CCV will have these categories as we do not see all of the fireworks on the high ones from any rooms.  I think it is a ridiculous category and way overpriced category anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect getting free laundry detergent at the front desk will go away when too many start asking for it.  DVC members are supposed to be charged for any additional laundry detergents.   And giving it away free is one of the reasons why our dues go up.


Has the policy changed on laundry detergent, DenLo?  I usually bring pods for my midnight munchies, so prefer to use their powder on the clothes (kidding)...  Actually, we do bring our own.  We'll use what's in the villa then use our pods; but I was under the impression you can still ask for detergent.  Not looking for any further increases in dues though...  paying enough for now on our BRV & CCV points.  At least AKL is paying to maintain the beautiful animals there.


----------



## Ohana2011

Capang said:


> When did WDW officially announce this? I must’ve missed it. If true, I am probably in the minority but did welcome a character meal or a completely different menu. AP was the only thing I really disliked about the entire resort. Beautiful setting, but we hated the menu.


Character breakfasts will surely bring more guests.  I feel as though a good majority of us adored WL for its quiet, serene setting...  Believe character dining will change that even more so than the recent changes with the addition of the cabins (beautiful by the way, but I miss the trees).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ohana2011 said:


> Has the policy changed on laundry detergent, DenLo?  I usually bring pods for my midnight munchies, so prefer to use their powder on the clothes (kidding)...  Actually, we do bring our own.  We'll use what's in the villa then use our pods; but I was under the impression you can still ask for detergent.  Not looking for any further increases in dues though...  paying enough for now on our BRV & CCV points.  At least AKL is paying to maintain the beautiful animals there.



No change on detergent as it's always been something you should have been charged for if you needed more.  Basically you can look at the list of charges for items for DVC and if it's on there then it's something you pay for if you need more.  If its not, like toilet paper or paper towels, then it's something you can ask for and get more of without a charge.


----------



## Ohana2011

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No change on detergent as it's always been something you should have been charged for if you needed more.  Basically you can look at the list of charges for items for DVC and if it's on there then it's something you pay for if you need more.  If its not, like toilet paper or paper towels, then it's something you can ask for and get more of without a charge.


Many thanks, Kat4Disney!


----------



## DenLo

Ohana2011 said:


> Has the policy changed on laundry detergent, DenLo?  I usually bring pods for my midnight munchies, so prefer to use their powder on the clothes (kidding)...  Actually, we do bring our own.  We'll use what's in the villa then use our pods; but I was under the impression you can still ask for detergent.  Not looking for any further increases in dues though...  paying enough for now on our BRV & CCV points.  At least AKL is paying to maintain the beautiful animals there.



It was reported here on this thread, I had never heard it before about getting laundry detergent for free at the front desk.  We always bring our own pods detergent.  Better detergent IMO and we also get the 4 in one with softener in them.  Laundry detergent is one of the items you can buy if you need more.  They even sell it in a vending machine in the laundry rooms.

On the member website under housekeeping it says:   





> Laundry Detergent (only in 1-, 2- and 3-Bedroom Villas): $1 - includes 1 box for 1 load of laundry


----------



## micheleq

Just back from four nights at CCV, and our first time at WL. We had a great time! Now I understand why folks love it so much. We were in a 1 BR and had plenty of room and storage for four of us.

Ate at Roaring Forks, it was fine but nothing blew us away. DH had breakfast in WC, DH and I had dinner at AP. And honestly, the food at AP was good, but the restaurant was less than half full and like a mortuary. Which was too bad because it is a beautiful space. In contrast we ate at Citricos and the restaurant was hopping! Full of activity and life.

We were in 4133 which had a great view of the pool and tops of the MK fireworks. Overall we had a blast!


----------



## Ohana2011

DenLo said:


> It was reported here on this thread, I had never heard it before about getting laundry detergent for free at the front desk.  We always bring our own pods detergent.  Better detergent IMO and we also get the 4 in one with softener in them.  Laundry detergent is one of the items you can buy if you need more.  They even sell it in a vending machine in the laundry rooms.
> 
> On the member website under housekeeping it says:


Thank you, DenLo!  Will bring my own...  much cheaper!


----------



## mrsap

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> Hello! We just sent the paperwork back to purchase points at CCV. We had the best trip there over Christmas. So excited to call it home! We have a February UY.





Ohana2011 said:


> Just signed on the dotted line...  CCV Aug use year to match our VWL (BRV) Aug use year.  Logging on to book Jan or Feb 2019!



and Congrats to both of you!!! Happy you are both our new Neighbors!! I know you will love CCV as your new home away from home! I’ll get you both up on Page 1 today! (Sorry for the delay, just came back from our first DVC stay ourselves!!!!) Happy planning! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Henwen88

Mrsap how was your trip??? Did you brave the crowds at Toy Story Land???


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> Mrsap how was your trip??? Did you brave the crowds at Toy Story Land???



Hey! We had a great time!!!!! Thanks for asking! Definitely felt like it went too fast! Liked both resorts for different reasons, but definitely liked PVB better. Now that our summer trip is over, we can start getting excited for our first CCV trip!!

Ooh and NO!  When we heard about the 300 minute wait times we said forget it! We canceled our fast passes and just made them for Magic Kingdom that day.  Made a great decision because we pretty much walked on every single ride! Crazy how empty it was! (Guess everyone at HS!)  Figured we will be back in November and hopefully won’t be as busy.


----------



## pineapplepalms

mrsap said:


> Hey! We had a great time!!!!! Thanks for asking! Definitely felt like it went too fast! Liked both resorts for different reasons, but definitely liked PVB better. Now that our summer trip is over, we can start getting excited for our first CCV trip!!
> 
> Ooh and NO!  When we heard about the 300 minute wait times we said forget it! We canceled our fast passes and just made them for Magic Kingdom that day.  Made a great decision because we pretty much walked on every single ride! Crazy how empty it was! (Guess everyone at HS!)  Figured we will be back in November and hopefully won’t be as busy.



We got in around 8am for opening day of TSL and it wasn't bad if you had FPs for one of the rides! There was a several hour long wait just to get in the area otherwise (apparently they had already been letting people in for a couple of hours before official opening time at 8am, but we didn't know about that). We had a short walk from BWV and could go right in with our TSM FPs (although we did wait in line for a little bit before we figured that out!) and spent just a few hours in the park before heading out for lunch. We were also able to get the alien popcorn bucket that was sold out at DLR and sold out at TSL on opening day with just a short wait. Mobile ordering was down for Woody's Lunch Box because it was so overloaded (wait time was an hour), so we waited to go back there on later days to try out their breakfast and lunch (it was good!). We went in the evening one day later in the week before park closing and it wasn't that busy, so we were able to enjoy the nighttime atmosphere with everything all lit up. It seems like the wait times have normalized a bit already and I think Pandora still has longer waits on average. Our next WDW trip won't be for quite a while since DD is due later this year so we just had to check out TSL this trip!


----------



## Ohana2011

mrsap said:


> and Congrats to both of you!!! Happy you are both our new Neighbors!! I know you will love CCV as your new home away from home! I’ll get you both up on Page 1 today! (Sorry for the delay, just came back from our first DVC stay ourselves!!!!) Happy planning!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Congratulations!  How was your stay?  I see you took a pass on Toy Story Land...  can’t blame you.  We have FP+ for the Slinky ride - so we plan on just doing a quick run in, ride Slinky & the get out of Dodge before we get swallowed up into the abyss (or taken away by, “The CLAW!”).


----------



## mrsap

Ohana2011 said:


> Congratulations!  How was your stay?  I see you took a pass on Toy Story Land...  can’t blame you.  We have FP+ for the Slinky ride - so we plan on just doing a quick run in, ride Slinky & the get out of Dodge before we get swallowed up into the abyss (or taken away by, “The CLAW!”).



It was great!! The resorts were beautiful and the parks weren’t as bad as I feared they’d be! 

Doesn’t hurt to try it out! Might not be that bad (crowd wise). If we weren’t going again in Nov. we definitely would have just went. Enjoy and good luck!!!


----------



## Ohana2011

mrsap said:


> It was great!! The resorts were beautiful and the parks weren’t as bad as I feared they’d be!
> 
> Doesn’t hurt to try it out! Might not be that bad (crowd wise). If we weren’t going again in Nov. we definitely would have just went. Enjoy and good luck!!!


Thank you!  Can’t wait.  Are you going  back for Jersey week?


----------



## mrsap

Ohana2011 said:


> Thank you!  Can’t wait.  Are you going  back for Jersey week?



No, we actually go Thanksgiving week and the week after! I’m going to Disney to escape people from Jersey!!!!!


----------



## Ohana2011

First time for us during Jersey week.  I can see it right now, "You're from Jersey?  So am I!  What exit?"  I'm guilty of it myself.    How is the week after Thanksgiving?  I remember visiting Key West years ago the first week of December...  It was beautiful.  Great weather & nice & quiet.


----------



## Henwen88

mrsap said:


> Hey! We had a great time!!!!! Thanks for asking! Definitely felt like it went too fast! Liked both resorts for different reasons, but definitely liked PVB better. Now that our summer trip is over, we can start getting excited for our first CCV trip!!
> 
> Ooh and NO!  When we heard about the 300 minute wait times we said forget it! We canceled our fast passes and just made them for Magic Kingdom that day.  Made a great decision because we pretty much walked on every single ride! Crazy how empty it was! (Guess everyone at HS!)  Figured we will be back in November and hopefully won’t be as busy.



Glad ya'll had fun!  We went to MK on 7/1 in the evening, and everyone commented on how much less crowded it was than usual for a summer trip (significantly less than memorial day weekend). Didn't go near HS lol... will hit the member magic in October for that!


----------



## mrsap

Ohana2011 said:


> First time for us during Jersey week.  I can see it right now, "You're from Jersey?  So am I!  What exit?"  I'm guilty of it myself.    How is the week after Thanksgiving?  I remember visiting Key West years ago the first week of December...  It was beautiful.  Great weather & nice & quiet.



Hahahaha!!!!! The week of Thanksgiving we typically avoid the parks, but will probably brave them this year! As far as the week after, it used to be practically empty, but it’s changed a lot of over or past few years (especially now that they’ve been offering Free Dining!) It’s not as crowded as the week of the 4th, though!


----------



## MeridaMonkey

MeridaMonkey said:


> Woo Hoo!  Stalking the RAT paid off and I've got one of my waitlisted nights booked
> 
> Now only one more to go!!



Got my last one!!  The only hiccup is that it is for a studio with a Walk-in Shower (all of my other nights are in a regular studio).  And OF COURSE that night is right in the middle of my stay.  I've still got a waitlist for a regular studio for that night and I'm still stalking the booking tool every chance I get, what are the odds of a regular studio coming available for Feb 22-23, 2019?  It's the Friday night of Princess weekend.


----------



## DenLo

MeridaMonkey said:


> Got my last one!!  The only hiccup is that it is for a studio with a Walk-in Shower (all of my other nights are in a regular studio).  And OF COURSE that night is right in the middle of my stay.  I've still got a waitlist for a regular studio for that night and I'm still stalking the booking tool every chance I get, what are the odds of a regular studio coming available for Feb 22-23, 2019?  It's the Friday night of Princess weekend.



When we purchased our CCV points, the guide told us that there are 41 shower studios and and 37 tub/shower combo studios.  If those figures are correct then you are hoping one of those 37 guests will cancel or change their reservation.  And your wait list comes through or you grab it when it shows up as available.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

DenLo said:


> When we purchased our CCV points, the guide told us that there are 41 shower studios and and 37 tub/shower combo studios.  If those figures are correct then you are hoping one of those 37 guests will cancel or change their reservation.  And your wait list comes through or you grab it when it shows up as available.



Hmmm, that could make things interesting....It doesn't really matter to me whether I have a tub or not but I really don't want to have to switch rooms twice in 4 days.....we'll see how it goes when the 7 month date gets here, I'm guessing there will be a fair amount of movement then.

Thanks for the insight!!!


----------



## mrsap

Reunion Station Evening Apps Review:

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-75774/4211-reunion-station-dinner-selections


----------



## MeridaMonkey

MeridaMonkey said:


> Hmmm, that could make things interesting....It doesn't really matter to me whether I have a tub or not but I really don't want to have to switch rooms twice in 4 days.....we'll see how it goes when the 7 month date gets here, I'm guessing there will be a fair amount of movement then.
> 
> Thanks for the insight!!!



In my obsessive stalking of the RAT I came across a few days of availability for a studio w/walk-in shower so I have essentially double booked my stay in February for both types of studios and wait-listed the night in each of the studios that I'm missing...Only downside is that now I'm stalking the RAT for two dates instead of one  

Deluxe Studio w/ shower: booked 2/22-2/25, waitlisted 2/21
Deluxe Studio: booked 2/21, 2/23-2/25, waitlisted 2/22

I figure this way I double my odds of a wait list coming through and whichever studio type I manage to get my full stay in first is the one I'll keep and I'll cancel the booked days in the other type.  Worst case scenario I stay in the regular deluxe studio my first night (2/21) and then switch to the studio with the walk-in shower for the rest of my stay, which is a much better alternative to switching rooms twice.

Can anyone see any flaws in my logic??


----------



## Simba06

We are considering renting points for studio next spring. We stayed in a Copper Creek studio last November, and I was underwhelmed with our view. We were on the first floor, in the corner by the elevator with a view of a giant fake rock. I felt disconnected from the rest of the resort because we never went to the lobby to go anywhere. I should have asked for a different room but we were travelling with family and having to move 2 studios to be near each other would have likely been impossible.

My question is are there enough studios on higher floors to have a chance at a better view, specifically courtyard? I am trying to comb through the thread during work today, but would love any first hand experience!


----------



## Granny

MeridaMonkey said:


> In my obsessive stalking of the RAT I came across a few days of availability for a studio w/walk-in shower so I have essentially double booked my stay in February for both types of studios and wait-listed the night in each of the studios that I'm missing...Only downside is that now I'm stalking the RAT for two dates instead of one
> 
> Deluxe Studio w/ shower: booked 2/22-2/25, waitlisted 2/21
> Deluxe Studio: booked 2/21, 2/23-2/25, waitlisted 2/22
> 
> I figure this way I double my odds of a wait list coming through and whichever studio type I manage to get my full stay in first is the one I'll keep and I'll cancel the booked days in the other type.  Worst case scenario I stay in the regular deluxe studio my first night (2/21) and then switch to the studio with the walk-in shower for the rest of my stay, which is a much better alternative to switching rooms twice.
> 
> Can anyone see any flaws in my logic??



An issue in your logic would be if you don't finalize your plans more than 30 days in advance of the trip.  If you still have both reservations within 30 days of the trip, then whichever reservation you cancel would end up as restricted Holding Points.  You want to avoid that if possible.

Another potential pitfall is if you hold both reservations past your banking deadline.  If you do that, and then cancel the unneeded reservation, you would then have to use those points in that use year and they couldn't be banked for future use.

Those are the only issues I can see with holding onto two reservations in hopes of improving your chances.  Personally, I think if you are working the RAT as much as you indicate, you will be able to book that last day for either of your reservations.  Good luck!


----------



## MeridaMonkey

Granny said:


> An issue in your logic would be if you don't finalize your plans more than 30 days in advance of the trip.  If you still have both reservations within 30 days of the trip, then whichever reservation you cancel would end up as restricted Holding Points.  You want to avoid that if possible.
> 
> Another potential pitfall is if you hold both reservations past your banking deadline.  If you do that, and then cancel the unneeded reservation, you would then have to use those points in that use year and they couldn't be banked for future use.
> 
> Those are the only issues I can see with holding onto two reservations in hopes of improving your chances.  Personally, I think if you are working the RAT as much as you indicate, you will be able to book that last day for either of your reservations.  Good luck!



I'm definitely being mindful of the 31 day threshold and will make a decision long before then.  I've also already banked my points for the current use year.  I've got a December UY and my husband and I knew we weren't going to be able to go back to WDW before 2019 so I banked my 2017 points almost immediately after signing my DVC contract.  That worked out to my advantage since I then had more than enough points available to be able to essentially double-book a few nights to maximize my waitlist possibilities.

My plan is to utilize the RAT and either get my remaining night in one of the CCV studios (whichever comes up first) or get my full stay at another resort once the 7 month mark hits.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jarestel

Simba06 said:


> My question is are there enough studios on higher floors to have a chance at a better view, specifically courtyard? I am trying to comb through the thread during work today, but would love any first hand experience!



Most of the studios seem to be on the first floor though there are a smattering of dedicated studios and lock-off studio units on the upper floors. About all you can do is request the view you would like and hope for the best. Good luck!


----------



## Spartan86

Hey CCV folks. Wow, what a lovely home resort you have! We just checked in to a 1BR, were assigned 6107 and are pleased as punch. I had requested a high floor, not 6 (some enclosed balconies) highest even number. I had visions of a view toward BRV and beyond. We got to the resort about 1030, the desk wasn’t busy so my wife went and said “hi”. They offered us 6107 now or wait for 5th floor. The CM was kind enough to phone and check on the balcony type for the room, assuring us it was not enclosed so we were in, at 1045! I think we have a lovely balcony even though the roofline off the lobby intrudes a bit. Further down and the pool would be a bigger player, and perhaps on the “even” side as well due to the new pool. The room is one of my favorites so far and we have stayed everywhere but BRV - that’s in Dec . Love the decor, and am very impressed at the amount of storage. My wife and I have the bags and the owners locker unloaded and nothing has to “live” out. Even with more folks I think we could have everything put away. In the kitchen the above counter pantry is large enough to hold all of our owners locker items and many Grocery items as well. We are here 4 nights, but have toyed with longer 7-10 night stays. We could do that here easy. Just love it so far. I’ve always loved the Craftsman, arts and crafts style. Love the “hidden” railroad ties. Definitely a standout so far.


----------



## Starwind

Simba06 said:


> My question is are there enough studios on higher floors to have a chance at a better view, specifically courtyard? I am trying to comb through the thread during work today, but would love any first hand experience!



We stayed in a CCV studio in December, on the 5th floor.  We had a nice courtyard view.

Our room was a studio that is part of a 2 bedroom.  Beside us was a dedicated studio.

If you look at the floorplan at the beginning of the thread there are actually a fair number of studios sprinkled throughout the floors.


----------



## Eeyore1978

Simba06 said:


> We are considering renting points for studio next spring. We stayed in a Copper Creek studio last November, and I was underwhelmed with our view. We were on the first floor, in the corner by the elevator with a view of a giant fake rock. I felt disconnected from the rest of the resort because we never went to the lobby to go anywhere. I should have asked for a different room but we were travelling with family and having to move 2 studios to be near each other would have likely been impossible.
> 
> My question is are there enough studios on higher floors to have a chance at a better view, specifically courtyard? I am trying to comb through the thread during work today, but would love any first hand experience!





Hi , we are here now in a walk in shower studio. It’s a lock off and on the 5th floor room 5111. My only request to member services was a high floor and was happy with what I got. We are facing Copper  creek pool.


----------



## pasofan

So excited to be able to say we now own at CCV!!  I've stalked resale lists for years, but had not been able to convince DH.  I booked a DVC tour on our last trip, if only for the go and FPs.  My DH completely shocked me and agreed to purchase!  So, as of July 1, we are owners, February UY.


----------



## mrsap

pasofan said:


> So excited to be able to say we now own at CCV!!  I've stalked resale lists for years, but had not been able to convince DH.  I booked a DVC tour on our last trip, if only for the go and FPs.  My DH completely shocked me and agreed to purchase!  So, as of July 1, we are owners, February UY.



and Congrats!! Happy to have you as a neighbor!!! Isn’t your first purchase SO exciting?!!! Did you book your first trip?! I’ll be sure to get you on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## vwlfan

So if I wanted to stay at a CCV bungalow with my daughter and son in law, could we pool our points? We both have pts at BR.


----------



## Granny

pasofan said:


> So excited to be able to say we now own at CCV!!  I've stalked resale lists for years, but had not been able to convince DH.  I booked a DVC tour on our last trip, if only for the go and FPs.  My DH completely shocked me and agreed to purchase!  So, as of July 1, we are owners, February UY.


----------



## Granny

vwlfan said:


> So if I wanted to stay at a CCV bungalow with my daughter and son in law, could we pool our points? We both have pts at BR.




You can't "pool" your points but you could use your once per year transfer to transfer points from your daughter's contract to yours (or vice versa) so that you could make the reservation all at once.  

As an alternative, you could divvy up the nights and you could book, for example, the first four nights and then have your daughter book the next three nights and then ask MS to link the reservations so you don't have to move.  This is the method I would probably use since the transfer of points is permanent and since you have to book at the 7 month window you don't want to have the chance that you get shut out of the reservation and then you have transferred points that you can't transfer back.  But either method should work, and I don't know how often the cabins are fully booked so I can't give you an idea of the risk factor.

Good luck!


----------



## pasofan

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! Happy to have you as a neighbor!!! Isn’t your first purchase SO exciting?!!! Did you book your first trip?! I’ll be sure to get you on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


I am working on it now.  We want to do a split stay at AKL and have a friend who owns there, so we are coordinating with him so we can get a Savannah view studio for a few nights before going "home".

I lost count of the times my DH said he missed WL during this trip.  We stayed at Caribbean Beach but we did visit WL on our way to brunch at Trails End, just before our DVC tour, and to eat at WCC one night.  He mentioned he missed the boat rides and just the feel of WL.  Made my heart happy to hear him voice that he was happy with our purchase.  I'm the huge Disney fan of the family and was glad to hear that he truly enjoyed our previous stay at WL.


----------



## vwlfan

Granny said:


> You can't "pool" your points but you could use your once per year transfer to transfer points from your daughter's contract to yours (or vice versa) so that you could make the reservation all at once.
> 
> As an alternative, you could divvy up the nights and you could book, for example, the first four nights and then have your daughter book the next three nights and then ask MS to link the reservations so you don't have to move.  This is the method I would probably use since the transfer of points is permanent and since you have to book at the 7 month window you don't want to have the chance that you get shut out of the reservation and then you have transferred points that you can't transfer back.  But either method should work, and I don't know how often the cabins are fully booked so I can't give you an idea of the risk factor.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks! Good thinking!


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> As an alternative, you could divvy up the nights and you could book, for example, the first four nights and then have your daughter book the next three nights and then ask MS to link the reservations so you don't have to move.



As I thought about it, I'm not 100% sure that MS can link reservations from two different owners.  Either someone who is more knowledgeable needs to chime in on this, or a call to MS should clear it up.  Obviously, the point transfer solution eliminates the need to do this but has a little risk associated with cancellation as mentioned above.


----------



## CarolynFH

Granny said:


> As I thought about it, I'm not 100% sure that MS can link reservations from two different owners.  Either someone who is more knowledgeable needs to chime in on this, or a call to MS should clear it up.  Obviously, the point transfer solution eliminates the need to do this but has a little risk associated with cancellation as mentioned above.



I agree a call to MS would help. They can note that the reservations are a “continuing stay” so that you don’t have to move.


----------



## DenLo

Today is the first anniversary of Copper Creek's opening.   Happy Birthday CCV!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> As I thought about it, I'm not 100% sure that MS can link reservations from two different owners.  Either someone who is more knowledgeable needs to chime in on this, or a call to MS should clear it up.  Obviously, the point transfer solution eliminates the need to do this but has a little risk associated with cancellation as mentioned above.



They can link between two differently owned memberships.  Both owners have to call in to have it done though.


----------



## Spartan86

DenLo said:


> Today is the first anniversary of Copper Creek's opening.   Happy Birthday CCV!


Yes Happy Birthday! Love the resort. Enjoyed the new pool today.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Hi Everyone.

I am trying to figure out what room to request from touring plans. I have a studio booked with walk in shower. Want something from 4th floor to 5th floor if possible with a view. I am seeing 03 as an option. 19, 21.. depending on floor. I just don't know what has walk in showers to even request. Any help would be great. Seems like the options are limited for studio villas and most are right next to elevator lol


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DenLo said:


> We are in a dedicated studio, 4121. Our view:




Hi. Question, I know that room is right next to the elevator. Did it keep you up or wake you up being right next to it? I am looking at rooms near there. Thanks


----------



## Capang

We checked in a few days ago, I had requested a higher floor but knowing that would be tough as studios seem to be on 1st floor. We ended up with a 1st floor studio and I'm very surprised at how much i love being on the 1st floor. Easy access to buses, pool, roaring forks, geyser point...we have a great pool view as well. I thought I would be bummed being on the ground level but not at all. When we get back to our other home I will post pics and room number.


----------



## Mageemommy

Hello all! I just wanted to say Thanks for all the information on this page. After years of considering DVC, I have finally made my decision and purchasing at CCV tomorrow! I am incredibly excited about becoming a DVC member. Can't wait to get to know this community for years to come!


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> We checked in a few days ago, I had requested a higher floor but knowing that would be tough as studios seem to be on 1st floor. We ended up with a 1st floor studio and I'm very surprised at how much i love being on the 1st floor. Easy access to buses, pool, roaring forks, geyser point...we have a great pool view as well. I thought I would be bummed being on the ground level but not at all. When we get back to our other home I will post pics and room number.



Sounds great!! Hope you have a great trip! Can’t wait to see pictures!!


----------



## shairpdrh

Mageemommy said:


> Hello all! I just wanted to say Thanks for all the information on this page. After years of considering DVC, I have finally made my decision and purchasing at CCV tomorrow! I am incredibly excited about becoming a DVC member. Can't wait to get to know this community for years to come!



That is very exciting! Hope all goes well with your purchase today.


----------



## mrsap

Mageemommy said:


> Hello all! I just wanted to say Thanks for all the information on this page. After years of considering DVC, I have finally made my decision and purchasing at CCV tomorrow! I am incredibly excited about becoming a DVC member. Can't wait to get to know this community for years to come!



That’s awesome!!! Please come back and let us know when it’s official so we can celebrate with you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DenLo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Hi. Question, I know that room is right next to the elevator. Did it keep you up or wake you up being right next to it? I am looking at rooms near there. Thanks



Never heard the elevator what so ever, maybe because it was not attached to the wall of our room.  Our wall was attached the the elevator lobby.  The elevator was across the lobby from us.  The room around the corner towards the lobby would have more of chance to hear noise than we did.


----------



## Spartan86

Awesome first for us last night - out of character we went down to the Boulder Ridge Pool about 10:30 PM and it was deserted. My wife and I had the whole pool to ourselves. It is beautiful at night. Love the “infinity edge”or whatever you call it - no raised pool edge. The water is basically level with the pool deck. 

Also, we grilled this trip. Utensils are at the boat, bike rental. We used the grills on the north side of the hotel. Very nice Viking grills, and nice utensils.


----------



## mrsap

Spartan86 said:


> Awesome first for us last night - out of character we went down to the Boulder Ridge Pool about 10:30 PM and it was deserted. My wife and I had the whole pool to ourselves. It is beautiful at night. Love the “infinity edge”or whatever you call it - no raised pool edge. The water is basically level with the pool deck.
> 
> Also, we grilled this trip. Utensils are at the boat, bike rental. We used the grills on the north side of the hotel. Very nice Viking grills, and nice utensils.



Sounds like a great night! Enjoy the rest of your stay!!!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

So excited to say our rental for next year came through! 2 bedroom at Copper Creek the last week of May. I was more than a little nervous that they wouldn't have someone with enough points but it worked out. This is my friend's first time staying at a DVC resort and boy are they gonna get spoiled quick!


----------



## mukorasirish

Doing the happy dance!  We bought DVC in April and although we have a couple of small trips planned, I just booked our first long stay where we will be sharing our vacation with family!  Booked in June for me and my family and the grandparents will be joining us!!  Love owning DVC and being able to share the magic with family!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

mukorasirish said:


> Doing the happy dance!  We bought DVC in April and although we have a couple of small trips planned, I just booked our first long stay where we will be sharing our vacation with family!  Booked in June for me and my family and the grandparents will be joining us!!  Love owning DVC and being able to share the magic with family!!!



That is so great! We only own enough for us right now, but I am plotting our next purchase to allow us to bring the people we love along! We did a trip (rented DVC points for 2BRs at VGF and BWV) with the grandparents last year and it was amazing. Happy planning!


----------



## Mageemommy

It's official! I am a DVC member!!! Woo hoo. I received my member number today and booked my first trip HOME for Oct! I'm so incredibly excited. I will be bringing my niece for her 16th birthday. Fingers crossed I am able to get tickets to Moonlight Magic! Love being part of the magic!


----------



## karamay

Just got back from our first trip to Copper Creek.  So sad that the trip is already over, but looking forward to the next one that is already book for May 2019.  It was our first stay not only at the Wilderness Lodge, but as DVC owners.  What a treat!!  This was definitely the best decision we could have made and we are thrilled to be a part of this new group of vacationers.  Can't wait for May 2019 and ready to start planning the next trip which will include family.  The countdown begins!


----------



## MeridaMonkey

MeridaMonkey said:


> In my obsessive stalking of the RAT I came across a few days of availability for a studio w/walk-in shower so I have essentially double booked my stay in February for both types of studios and wait-listed the night in each of the studios that I'm missing...Only downside is that now I'm stalking the RAT for two dates instead of one
> 
> Deluxe Studio w/ shower: booked 2/22-2/25, waitlisted 2/21
> Deluxe Studio: booked 2/21, 2/23-2/25, waitlisted 2/22
> 
> I figure this way I double my odds of a wait list coming through and whichever studio type I manage to get my full stay in first is the one I'll keep and I'll cancel the booked days in the other type.  Worst case scenario I stay in the regular deluxe studio my first night (2/21) and then switch to the studio with the walk-in shower for the rest of my stay, which is a much better alternative to switching rooms twice.
> 
> Can anyone see any flaws in my logic??



Well that didn't last long!!  I decided to take my chances on just the waitlist for the walk-in shower studio for my first night (and I felt bad about having nights booked that I knew I wasn't going to keep) so I canceled my 2nd waitlist and my reservation for the Deluxe Studio w/ tub for 2/23-2/25 and literally 60 seconds later those nights were GONE!  Waitlist wouldn't have grabbed it that fast so there's at least one someone out there stalking the RAT as obsessively as I do 

I still have the studio with the tub for 2/21 and the studio with the shower for 2/22-2/25 so I've got a place to sleep and (worst case scenario) will only have to move once.  And if my studio w/ shower waitlist for 2/21 comes through I'm all set!


----------



## DenLo

for the wait list!


----------



## mrsap

Mageemommy said:


> It's official! I am a DVC member!!! Woo hoo. I received my member number today and booked my first trip HOME for Oct! I'm so incredibly excited. I will be bringing my niece for her 16th birthday. Fingers crossed I am able to get tickets to Moonlight Magic! Love being part of the magic!



And Congrats!! It's SO exciting and we're happy to have you as a neighbor! That's great you already booked your 1st trip Home!!! I'll be sure to get you up on Page 1! By the way, what is your UY? Congrats and...

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Mageemommy

Thank you so much! My UY is Feb. Looking forward to 50 more years of magic.


----------



## Starwind

A quick question about the CCV studio bathrooms...

When we were booking out Dec 2017 stay, there weren't a lot of photos available of the bathroom area of the CCV studios.  So we went with the walk-in shower studio because the shower had a hand-held showerhead, not one fixed to the wall] [it also has a rainfall showerhead], which for us is an important feature.

Now that many more people have actually stayed in  CCV...  
*
Do the CCV studios with bathtubs ALSO have the same handheld showerheads ? * I have seen one picture that suggests they do, but it is literally the only photo of the tub bathrooms I could find.

Thanks !

SW

For people wondering what I am talking about, this is a link to a picture of the walk-in shower's showerhead on the DVCNews site:  https://dvcnews.com/images/multithu...0_10_images_stories_vwl_CCV_Studio_Shower.png


----------



## Capang

Starwind said:


> A quick question about the CCV studio bathrooms...
> 
> When we were booking out Dec 2017 stay, there weren't a lot of photos available of the bathroom area of the CCV studios.  So we went with the walk-in shower studio because the shower had a hand-held showerhead, not one fixed to the wall] [it also has a rainfall showerhead], which for us is an important feature.
> 
> Now that many more people have actually stayed in  CCV...
> *
> Do the CCV studios with bathtubs ALSO have the same handheld showerheads ? * I have seen one picture that suggests they do, but it is literally the only photo of the tub bathrooms I could find.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> SW
> 
> For people wondering what I am talking about, this is a link to a picture of the walk-in shower's showerhead on the DVCNews site:  https://dvcnews.com/images/multithu...0_10_images_stories_vwl_CCV_Studio_Shower.png


Currently in a CCV studio. We have a shower/tub combo and it also has the rain shower AND a handheld shower head.


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> Currently in a CCV studio. We have a shower/tub combo and it also has the rain shower AND a handheld shower head.



Have a great time!


----------



## Starwind

Capang said:


> Currently in a CCV studio. We have a shower/tub combo and it also has the rain shower AND a handheld shower head.



Wonderful, thank you.

Enjoy your stay !!

SW


----------



## mrsap

5th Declaration Made at CCV!

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...creek-adds-17-vacation-homes-to-dvc-inventory


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just booked our summer trip this morning!! We’ll be back home 6/25-7/2! After that we’ll head over to GF for my DH’s 40th!!! I’m happy that’s booked! Anyone else booking for June?!


----------



## bgdude

Hi Neighbors! My wife and I just purchased our first DVC contract direct from Disney. Our home resort is CCV and our use year is February. We have been contemplating for years but waited until our grandchildren started coming along, we now have 4 and 2 more due by March of next year. We just want to be the "cool grandparents "! We haven't booked our "welcome home" stay yet but that is coming soon!


----------



## DenLo

bgdude said:


> Hi Neighbors! My wife and I just purchased our first DVC contract direct from Disney. Our home resort is CCV and our use year is February. We have been contemplating for years but waited until our grandchildren started coming along, we now have 4 and 2 more due by March of next year. We just want to be the "cool grandparents "! We haven't booked our "welcome home" stay yet but that is coming soon!



Welcome home and to this thread!   You are going to have so much fun with your family.  Just watching the grandkids react with the characters and enjoying the rides is a real treat.  We don't have children but do have lots of great nieces and nephews.  One year we took three families, and my brother, his wife (the grandparents).   There were 20 of us.  It was so much fun.  Instead of booking a grand villa and another 2BR we booked three 2BR villas so each family had a quieter villa to return to for naps as we had 10 children under the age of 10.


----------



## bgdude

We just stayed at BCV as guests in February, 6 adults, and 2 of our 4 grandchildren, coincidentally, Epcot is where grandchild numero 5 was revealed, right before the fireworks, had a little fireworks of our own!


----------



## richsole

*We just mailed in our paperwork a few minutes ago for CC. We already had BR so we have drunk the WL Kool Aid for sure whilst also knowing we have many other options all around the World and the world. Anxious to share our good fortune with family and loved ones.*


----------



## ECMD2018

Posted this on the Artist Point group.  We are Copper Creek this week.  It’s a very nice resort.  Lots of quality.  However have to say the lack of any decent coffee option is really surprising and disappointing.  RF is very basic. For a true deluxe seems there needs to be an actual coffee bar option.  RF machine broke today and SOL. Sorry— the coffee isn’t good.  

If/when they redo the restaurants please please please get it up to at least a caribou or even Starbucks quality.  Even like Poly.


----------



## ECMD2018

ECMD2018 said:


> Posted this on the Artist Point group.  We are Copper Creek this week.  It’s a very nice resort.  Lots of quality.  However have to say the lack of any decent coffee option is really surprising and disappointing.  RF is very basic. For a true deluxe seems there needs to be an actual coffee bar option.  RF machine broke today and SOL. Sorry— the coffee isn’t good.
> 
> If/when they redo the restaurants please please please get it up to at least a caribou or even Starbucks quality.  Even like Poly.


And it’s the Northwest theme.... land of coffee. 

Disney if ur trolling... please heed.  And the Mr Coffee pot had a distinct plastic smell to the in-room coffee.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!! Our Sister Board, 
Disney's WILDERNESS LODGE, BOULDER RIDGE VILLAS, COPPER CREEK VILLAS and CABINS Information Thread, is reporting a Rumored refurbishment for Fall. Looks like it’s main building rooms being impacted. Just thought you’d like a heads up too. Visit Humphrey’s Unofficial Wilderness Lodge Page for full details. Thank you @Humphrey's Lodge for the heads up!


----------



## mrsap

bgdude said:


> Hi Neighbors! My wife and I just purchased our first DVC contract direct from Disney. Our home resort is CCV and our use year is February. We have been contemplating for years but waited until our grandchildren started coming along, we now have 4 and 2 more due by March of next year. We just want to be the "cool grandparents "! We haven't booked our "welcome home" stay yet but that is coming soon!





richsole said:


> *We just mailed in our paperwork a few minutes ago for CC. We already had BR so we have drunk the WL Kool Aid for sure whilst also knowing we have many other options all around the World and the world. Anxious to share our good fortune with family and loved ones.*



and CONGRATS!!! Happy to have you on our little board and happy to call you neighbors!!! Isn’t it so exciting?! I think one of my favorite parts is signing on the ‘Mickey’ line when you get the paperwork!!! LOL (it’s the little things!!!) I hope you enjoy every bit of it! I’ll be sure to get you both on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Best Aunt

mrsap said:


> Hey guys!! Our Sister Board,
> Disney's WILDERNESS LODGE, BOULDER RIDGE VILLAS, COPPER CREEK VILLAS and CABINS Information Thread, is reporting a Rumored refurbishment for Fall. Looks like it’s main building rooms being impacted. Just thought you’d like a heads up too. Visit Humphrey’s Unofficial Wilderness Lodge Page for full details. Thank you @Humphrey's Lodge for the heads up!



Still don't know who Humphrey's is or where they are getting their information.


----------



## mrsap

Best Aunt said:


> Still don't know who Humphrey's is or where they are getting their information.



I don’t either, but I like looking at all the WL pictures on his site!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Best Aunt said:


> Still don't know who Humphrey's is or where they are getting their information.



They have have ran a Facebook page dedicated to WL for years, and claim to have followers with inside information.  It really isn’t that risky of a prediction though, it has been over five years since the regular rooms were updated and they are showing some wear.  Time will tell if their predictions are correct. Fortunately it should have little effect on the Copper Creek side of things.


----------



## DenLo

I have heard that too that too about the hotel rooms getting a refurbishment at Wilderness Lodge.  Several CMs mentioned it to us during our last stay in March.  The CMs acted like, and a couple said, they had been getting complaints that the hotel rooms weren't as nice at the CCV rooms.


----------



## mrsap

I know it’s been said before, but it seems like Geyser Point is definitely not serving breakfast anymore.

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...5774/4231-geyser-point-breakfast-discontinued


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi,

Put me down for December 21 - 28 please. Thank you. First stay at CCV.

@bobbiwoz and @KAT4DISNEY - finished a couple of weeks ago. Still have my skills intact.  The field is getting crowded but still on my game.


----------



## Best Aunt

GrandCalifornian said:


> They have have ran a Facebook page dedicated to WL for years, and claim to have followers with inside information.  It really isn’t that risky of a prediction though, it has been over five years since the regular rooms were updated and they are showing some wear.  Time will tell if their predictions are correct. Fortunately it should have little effect on the Copper Creek side of things.



It seems people are changing their plans based on this person's posts (posts by the person who runs the Facebook page, not by GrandCalifornian).


----------



## mrsap

lisaviolet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Put me down for December 21 - 28 please. Thank you. First stay at CCV.
> 
> @bobbiwoz and @KAT4DISNEY - finished a couple of weeks ago. Still have my skills intact.  The field is getting crowded but still on my game.



Awesome!!!! Hope you have a great trip!!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Best Aunt said:


> It seems people are changing their plans based on this person's posts (posts by the person who runs the Facebook page, not by GrandCalifornian).


Yeah, that seems silly to me.  I wouldn't change my plans to visit WL based on things ANYONE online said.    Compared to the main pool refurbishment and all the Copper Creek construction, I really don't think room refurbishments are that big of a deal.  It will negatively affect the number of rooms available, but that might be more than offset by the number of people it scares away.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just bought a fixed studio week! Purchased July 2018/September UY. Hello neighbors!


----------



## mrsap

.


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just bought a fixed studio week! Purchased July 2018/September UY. Hello neighbors!



and Congrats!!!!! Happy to have you as a neighbor!!!! My family is actually all sitting on the couch right now watching videos of CCV!!! It truly is such a beautiful place!!! Did you book your first trip yet?!  I’ll be sure to put you on the first page!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Dean Marino

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yeah, that seems silly to me.  I wouldn't change my plans to visit WL based on things ANYONE online said.    Compared to the main pool refurbishment and all the Copper Creek construction, I really don't think room refurbishments are that big of a deal.  It will negatively affect the number of rooms available, but that might be more than offset by the number of people it scares away.



You may of coarse do as you chose .

Wife and I, DVC for over 8 years?  We tend to listen to those that actually know .  This is not a silly man .
Now please, enjoy YOUR vacation .


----------



## Best Aunt

Dean Marino said:


> You may of coarse do as you chose .
> 
> Wife and I, DVC for over 8 years?  We tend to listen to those that actually know .  This is not a silly man .
> Now please, enjoy YOUR vacation .



Nine year DVC member, but this will be my first time in any type of room at Wilderness Lodge, so I haven't paid attention and don't know who the knowledgeable people are.  I'm usually over on the Beach Club and BoardWalk threads (with occasional stops in the Animal Kingdom Lodge threads).


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!!!! Happy to have you as a neighbor!!!! My family is actually all sitting on the couch right now watching videos of CCV!!! It truly is such a beautiful place!!! Did you book your first trip yet?!  I’ll be sure to put you on the first page!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Our first trip will be the fixed week December 2019, 12/8-12/15, 2019. Thank you!!


----------



## Starwind

mrsap said:


> Hey guys!! Our Sister Board,
> Disney's WILDERNESS LODGE, BOULDER RIDGE VILLAS, COPPER CREEK VILLAS and CABINS Information Thread, is reporting a Rumored refurbishment for Fall. Looks like it’s main building rooms being impacted. Just thought you’d like a heads up too. Visit Humphrey’s Unofficial Wilderness Lodge Page for full details. Thank you @Humphrey's Lodge for the heads up!



Assuming it is true, I am hoping it is over before our December 2019 trip -- our track record for WL renovations is not great -- 3 of our last 4 trips (spread over several years) it was under renovation !  :-(

That said, if they are switching to laminate floors, lighter colour rooms, more electrical outlets, and handheld showerheads, I am looking forward to the changes.

SW


----------



## Starwind

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yeah, that seems silly to me.  I wouldn't change my plans to visit WL based on things ANYONE online said.    Compared to the main pool refurbishment and all the Copper Creek construction, I really don't think room refurbishments are that big of a deal.  It will negatively affect the number of rooms available, but that might be more than offset by the number of people it scares away.



Agreed; I would think most of the work will be hidden from view, just having blocked off floors.  Not a big deal, especially compared to the larger previous exterior renovations -- we stayed during those, and while the resort wasn't the same as without the construction, it was certainly still an enjoyable stay.

SW


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Dean Marino said:


> You may of coarse do as you chose .
> 
> Wife and I, DVC for over 8 years?  We tend to listen to those that actually know .  This is not a silly man .
> Now please, enjoy YOUR vacation .


My post may not have been clear.  I completely agree that Humphrey’s is a well connected and valid source of information and knows what is likely happening at WL. 

What I consider “silly” is freaking out over room renovations, but that is just my opinion.  I’ve stayed at WL during room renovations, pool refurbishments, and the Cooper Creek conversion, and it is still a great resort.  Many will feel otherwise, and that will decrease crowds for the rest of us.


----------



## kungaloosh22

BWV Dreamin said:


> Our first trip will be the fixed week December 2019, 12/8-12/15, 2019. Thank you!!



Is that your new guaranteed week? If so, congrats on getting such a coveted week!


----------



## Dean Marino

GrandCalifornian said:


> My post may not have been clear.  I completely agree that Humphrey’s is a well connected and valid source of information and knows what is likely happening at WL.
> 
> What I consider “silly” is freaking out over room renovations, but that is just my opinion.  I’ve stayed at WL during room renovations, pool refurbishments, and the Cooper Creek conversion, and it is still a great resort.  Many will feel otherwise, and that will decrease crowds for the rest of us.


Please explain how you perceived this person "freaking out" ?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Dean Marino said:


> Please explain how you perceived this person "freaking out" ?



Another member was asking about why people would change plans based on room refurbishments:



Best Aunt said:


> It seems people are changing their plans based on this person's posts (posts by the person who runs the Facebook page, not by GrandCalifornian)



Some are clearly more upset by it than others.  To each their own.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We are so excited!  One month from today we arrive for our stay in a Copper Creek Dedicated 2 Bedroom.  We can’t wait to be home at the lodge.  We’ll take lots of pics, and can answer any questions anyone has. We will try to confirm the floor plan for the first floor as well, which we think we have figured out.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are so excited!  One month from today we arrive for our stay in a Copper Creek Dedicated 2 Bedroom.  We can’t wait to be home at the lodge.  We’ll take lots of pics, and can answer any questions anyone has. We will try to confirm the floor plan for the first floor as well, which we think we have figured out.



So exciting! Can’t wait to hear all about it and see all of your pictures!!! Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## Roxyfire

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are so excited!  One month from today we arrive for our stay in a Copper Creek Dedicated 2 Bedroom.  We can’t wait to be home at the lodge.  We’ll take lots of pics, and can answer any questions anyone has. We will try to confirm the floor plan for the first floor as well, which we think we have figured out.



Can't wait to hear all about it! We're staying in the same type of room next May. It's gonna feel like a super long school year waiting for it!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Roxyfire said:


> Can't wait to hear all about it! We're staying in the same type of room next May. It's gonna feel like a super long school year waiting for it!


Yes it will, we know how that goes.  We made our DVC purchase a year  ago and have been planning this trip since then.  We have actually been looking forward to the summer being over since that means Disney is closer. 

We had a tough time deciding whether to book a dedicated or lockoff 2 bedroom. I really like the potential for a “bear face” (open to lobby with a balcony that faces Bay Lake) room with a lockoff, but having two real beds and more storage in the bathroom won out.  We’ll let you know what we think of it.


----------



## shairpdrh

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes it will, we know how that goes.  We made our DVC purchase a year  ago and have been planning this trip since then.  We have actually been looking forward to the summer being over since that means Disney is closer.



Wishing away the summer is the worst part of having a Sept trip booked!  Can't wait to hear any live updates and then to head out on our trip a week later.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

shairpdrh said:


> Wishing away the summer is the worst part of having a Sept trip booked!  Can't wait to hear any live updates and then to head out on our trip a week later.


Yes!  We have made four September trips and LOVE going that time of year, but it does feel strange to wish the summer away.   We will be sure to post some live update pics here, both of the 2 bedroom and the Cabin that we move to on the 12th, along with plenty of general WL scenery.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes!  We have made four September trips and LOVE going that time of year, but it does feel strange to wish the summer away.   We will be sure to post some live update pics here, both of the 2 bedroom and the Cabin that we move to on the 12th, along with plenty of general WL scenery.



We have been doing November trips for years and honestly have wished almost the entire year away at times!!!! LOL I feel your pain, but love the excitement and anticipation at the same time!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are so excited!  One month from today we arrive for our stay in a Copper Creek Dedicated 2 Bedroom.  We can’t wait to be home at the lodge.  We’ll take lots of pics, and can answer any questions anyone has. We will try to confirm the floor plan for the first floor as well, which we think we have figured out.


Could you possibly take inventory of which studios are shower only and studios that have tubs? It would be great to compile a map with this info.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

BWV Dreamin said:


> Could you possibly take inventory of which studios are shower only and studios that have tubs? It would be great to compile a map with this info.



I would love to collect that info, but I won’t have access to the rooms to tell the tub configuration.  

The best way to collect this info will be for people to post info about their rooms here on the thread to share with others.  A list was started here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-lovers-group•.3631019/page-58#post-59014897

I am tracking the list and will post tub type info once we have more data.


----------



## DizDaD7

mrsap said:


> We have been doing November trips for years and honestly have wished almost the entire year away at times!!!! LOL I feel your pain, but love the excitement and anticipation at the same time!


LoL...Same here.....Jersey week... But we threw in a summer trip as well....And have a Labor Day long weekend down the shore....


----------



## mrsap

DizDaD7 said:


> LoL...Same here.....Jersey week... But we threw in a summer trip as  well....And have a Labor Day long weekend down the shore....



Awesome!!! Hope you guys have a blast!! I'm probably one of the only people from NJ who hates going down the shore!!! Haven't been back since 2009! Which beach do you prefer?


----------



## DizDaD7

mrsap said:


> Awesome!!! Hope you guys have a blast!! I'm probably one of the only people from NJ who hates going down the shore!!! Haven't been back since 2009! Which beach do you prefer?


we were doing OCEAN CITY MD for a few years, and I hated the drive, so 4 years ago, I decided on a whim to see if anything was available in Wildwood or N' Wildwood, and we've been lucky for the last 3 years....This year we are staying down in the Crest tough..closer to Bal Harbour..


----------



## mrsap

DizDaD7 said:


> we were doing OCEAN CITY MD for a few years, and I hated the drive, so 4 years ago, I decided on a whim to see if anything was available in Wildwood or N' Wildwood, and we've been lucky for the last 3 years....This year we are staying down in the Crest tough..closer to Bal Harbour..



Sounds great! Hope you have good weather and you guys enjoy yourselves!


----------



## DizDaD7

mrsap said:


> Sounds great! Hope you have good weather and you guys enjoy yourselves!


thanks..Buddy  Have fun on your Thanksgiving trip..  CCV is a very relaxing and homey resort..


----------



## Steven B

We bought CCV in Dec. 2017. First stay is coming up Aug 23-28, 2018! Can’t wait! Thanks for the thread!


----------



## mrsap

Steven B said:


> We bought CCV in Dec. 2017. First stay is coming up Aug 23-28, 2018! Can’t wait! Thanks for the thread!



and Congrats!! Happy you found us! So exciting you have your first owners trip coming up!! Please let us know all about it, and be sure to share pictures with us! I’ll get you up on Page 1! By the way, what’s your UY? Thank you and...

WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Steven B

Thank you!!! We are looking forward to it and will def share pics! UY is December. We also own at the Poly also a UY of Dec. Wilderness Lodge is by far our favorite resort to stay at!


----------



## ECMD2018

FWIW - my wife, a graphic designer by trade, participated in the animation class at RS during our recent stay.   Said it was very good— def not for young kids, but well structured and informative for an adult or young teen— a fair upcharge activity for $40.


----------



## lovin'fl

New owner here. Booked a stay for 1 night in a studio before a cruise and booked the RS add on. Booked before we bought our points. Used OKW points. Bought about 2.5 weeks ago, Aug UY so just in time to get 2017 points. Saving points up to hopefully get a couple nights in a cabin next year. Hope to add more CCV points in future.


*lovin'fl *July 2018* August

lovin'fl: 10/05-10/06 1st Stay as owner at CCV*


----------



## DenLo

lovin'fl said:


> New owner here. Booked a stay for 1 night in a studio before a cruise and booked the RS add on. Booked before we bought our points. Used OKW points. Bought about 2.5 weeks ago, Aug UY so just in time to get 2017 points. Saving points up to hopefully get a couple nights in a cabin next year. Hope to add more CCV points in future.
> 
> 
> *lovin'fl *July 2018* August
> 
> lovin'fl: 10/05-10/06 1st Stay as an Owner*



Welcome Home!  Let us know what you think about the Reunion Station food and beverage offerings after your stay and cruise.  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## lovin'fl

DenLo said:


> Welcome Home!  Let us know what you think about the Reunion Station food and beverage offerings after your stay and cruise.  Have a wonderful time.


Thanks. Will post a mini report as DH drives us to Miami for cruise. We hope to use RS the check in evening and then the next morning for breakfast. Will get some pics.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

lovin'fl said:


> New owner here. Booked a stay for 1 night in a studio before a cruise and booked the RS add on. Booked before we bought our points. Used OKW points. Bought about 2.5 weeks ago, Aug UY so just in time to get 2017 points. Saving points up to hopefully get a couple nights in a cabin next year. Hope to add more CCV points in future.
> 
> 
> *lovin'fl *July 2018* August
> 
> lovin'fl: 10/05-10/06 1st Stay as owner at CCV*


Yeahhhhh!!!!!! Congrats neighbor!! Love those 2017 points


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Awesome!!! Hope you guys have a blast!! I'm probably one of the only people from NJ who hates going down the shore!!! Haven't been back since 2009! Which beach do you prefer?



Love Cape May so much we retired here!  If you change your mind ever, would love to have an in person meet!


----------



## mrsap

lovin'fl said:


> New owner here. Booked a stay for 1 night in a studio before a cruise and booked the RS add on. Booked before we bought our points. Used OKW points. Bought about 2.5 weeks ago, Aug UY so just in time to get 2017 points. Saving points up to hopefully get a couple nights in a cabin next year. Hope to add more CCV points in future.
> 
> 
> *lovin'fl *July 2018* August
> 
> lovin'fl: 10/05-10/06 1st Stay as owner at CCV*



And Congrats! Happy to have you as a Neighbor! I appreciate you formatting your information for me!! Made it so easy for me to add to Page 1! Points add ones are addictive! (But fun!) hope you visit us here often, we love chatting about CCV and WL! Enjoy planning your first stay!

*WELCOME HOME!*

PS- Page 1 is updated.


----------



## dbogen

DH and I just purchased in May, so I am so thankful for this thread.  Would it be crazy of me to try and book for 2 nights just for MNSSHP?  At this point I imaging I would be out of luck.  We normally go in Feb for our anniversary and I just realized I missed the 7 month window so there might not even be rooms available.  How long did it take everyone to get the hang of DVC?


----------



## shairpdrh

dbogen said:


> DH and I just purchased in May, so I am so thankful for this thread.  Would it be crazy of me to try and book for 2 nights just for MNSSHP?  At this point I imaging I would be out of luck.  We normally go in Feb for our anniversary and I just realized I missed the 7 month window so there might not even be rooms available.  How long did it take everyone to get the hang of DVC?


 Glad to have you join. We read a lot about DVC before buying (mostly on the DVC boards here), so we felt ok with the strategies we needed when we bought our contract. We are certainly still learning. It is always worth looking to see what is available if you want to go. This group is great when you have questions!


----------



## mrsap

dbogen said:


> DH and I just purchased in May, so I am so thankful for this thread.  Would it be crazy of me to try and book for 2 nights just for MNSSHP?  At this point I imaging I would be out of luck.  We normally go in Feb for our anniversary and I just realized I missed the 7 month window so there might not even be rooms available.  How long did it take everyone to get the hang of DVC?



and Congrats! Happy you found us! As far as booking for the party, it might be tough, but not impossible. If nothing is available, You can always waitlist and see if something pops up! You never know. Good luck! I’ll be sure to get you on Page 1. What’s your UY? Thanks!

*WELCOME HOME*


----------



## GrandCalifornian

dbogen said:


> DH and I just purchased in May, so I am so thankful for this thread.  Would it be crazy of me to try and book for 2 nights just for MNSSHP?  At this point I imaging I would be out of luck.  We normally go in Feb for our anniversary and I just realized I missed the 7 month window so there might not even be rooms available.  How long did it take everyone to get the hang of DVC?


Welcome and congratulations.  There is lots to learn about details of DVC, but the basics come pretty quickly.  The DVC Member website is nice to search for resort availability.  It would be tough to get a studio on short notice, but you never know.  You can check the availability for each room type and might find nights available that would work for you.  The waitlist option is another possibility too. Finally you could (gasp) consider staying at another resort.  OKW and Saratoga Springs tend to have better availability, but it is tough to spend points on them that you could save for Copper Creek.

Feel free to ask questions as you learn about banking, borrowing, and use years and people around here will gladly help you out.  There are a few tricky things, but once you figure out how you want to use your Membership it is a great way to go.


----------



## DenLo

dbogen said:


> DH and I just purchased in May, so I am so thankful for this thread.  Would it be crazy of me to try and book for 2 nights just for MNSSHP?  At this point I imaging I would be out of luck.  We normally go in Feb for our anniversary and I just realized I missed the 7 month window so there might not even be rooms available.  How long did it take everyone to get the hang of DVC?



October through Marathon weekend in January is the most heavily booked days of the year for DVC members.  So it could be difficult to get a couple of days this fall.  You sure could try.  I understand some dates have recently opened up at Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV).  Also you could waitlist your two nights or book one night and waitlist the other one.   But if you really have your heart set on a specific resort you might be disappointed.  At this time of year it is usually easier to get into a large resort like OKW, SSR or AKV.  BWV is large but being an EPCOT resort it is hard to get into during the fall after the 7 month mark.

Good luck and welcome home.


----------



## sleepydog25

dbogen said:


> DH and I just purchased in May, so I am so thankful for this thread.  Would it be crazy of me to try and book for 2 nights just for MNSSHP?  At this point I imaging I would be out of luck.  We normally go in Feb for our anniversary and I just realized I missed the 7 month window so there might not even be rooms available.  How long did it take everyone to get the hang of DVC?


It varies how long it takes people to get the hang of owning DVC. Some do tons of research before buying, so they generally catch on quickly. Others might do a bit less research, so it generally takes a bit longer to figure things out. As mentioned, you will catch on to the basics fairly quickly, and this board and others are great places to start in terms of asking questions. We all were new to DVC at some point, and for me after nearly a decade and a half of owning, I still don't know everything or forget things I once knew. MNSSHP is going to be a tough get this close to the dates. February, on the other hand, is likely doable if you're willing to stay in a larger resort, though you might have to do a wait list. If you haven't done so, go to the member website and check room availability.  Congratulations, and I hope you enjoy your membership as much as we have!


----------



## rcs

We are remodeling our kitchen and really like the granite that Disney put into the kitchens of the Copper Creek cabins. 

Does anyone know the name of that granite? Or, does anyone have any close-up photos to share that shows the pattern and the gold (pyrite I assume) flecks?

We probably can't afford it, but it's worth checking.

Thanks!


----------



## brewhome

rcs said:


> We are remodeling our kitchen and really like the granite that Disney put into the kitchens of the Copper Creek cabins.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of that granite? Or, does anyone have any close-up photos to share that shows the pattern and the gold (pyrite I assume) flecks?
> 
> We probably can't afford it, but it's worth checking.
> 
> Thanks!



I would be really surprised if they are real granite... it’s so expensive.  They make a lot of composite granite substiturptes, and even some laminates look like granite patterns...


----------



## LënuSëkahsëni

First stay at Copper Creek coming up in January (Studio with walk-in shower); does anyone have any room request recommendations?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

LënuSëkahsëni said:


> First stay at Copper Creek coming up in January (Studio with walk-in shower); does anyone have any room request recommendations?


Welcome!  We like to request a high floor and open to the lobby, since the view from both sides of the room is great that way.  There are studios on each floor, and we have confirmed many of them to be walk in shower rooms, so that shouldn't limit your location options.  The floorplan maps here show where the different room types are on each floor. There are a lot of studios on the first floor, and some people prefer being on the ground floor, but we like to be higher up for better views.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

rcs said:


> We are remodeling our kitchen and really like the granite that Disney put into the kitchens of the Copper Creek cabins.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of that granite? Or, does anyone have any close-up photos to share that shows the pattern and the gold (pyrite I assume) flecks?
> 
> We probably can't afford it, but it's worth checking.
> 
> Thanks!



We're pretty sure it is real granite, and has a raw edge that looks neat.   If nobody gets you any pictures any sooner we'll take some when we're there in a few weeks, but here's one from last year:


----------



## vwlfan

I never thought to ask this question... BR has a splendid little lobby area. Does CC have a lobby, “hang out “ area or does it construe the WL lobby as their lobby for that?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

vwlfan said:


> I never thought to ask this question... BR has a splendid little lobby area. Does CC have a lobby, “hang out “ area or does it construe the WL lobby as their lobby for that?



Since most of CC is within the main building, the main lobby and various sitting areas that are scattered throughout the resort work quite well.  All of the resort's shared amenities (pools, lobbies, and common areas) are available to all guests, whether staying at either DVC resort or staying on the hotel side.  It's all Wilderness Lodge, and it's all good.


----------



## sleepydog25

vwlfan said:


> I never thought to ask this question... BR has a splendid little lobby area. Does CC have a lobby, “hang out “ area or does it construe the WL lobby as their lobby for that?


As *GrandCalifornian* says, all the common areas are open to all guests. If you want to find a little less populated, quieter locale, then it's tough to beat the VWL lobby and Iron Spike room, however.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

As a BRV owner and now CCV owner, I can tell you each has a little different experience to offer but both are still “home” to us. We absolutely love the “ quiet “ side and love the villas lobby. However, we’re looking forward to our  “ lodge” stay and finding all the secret sitting areas. Just love VWL!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

GrandCalifornian said:


> Welcome!  We like to request a high floor and open to the lobby, since the view from both sides of the room is great that way.  There are studios on each floor, and we have confirmed many of them to be walk in shower rooms, so that shouldn't limit your location options.  The floorplan maps here show where the different room types are on each floor. There are a lot of studios on the first floor, and some people prefer being on the ground floor, but we like to be higher up for better views.


Can you say which rooms on the map are “ alternate studios” rooms?


----------



## mrsap

To me, nothing beats sitting in the WL lobby, Especially at Christmas!!! It’s so peaceful and relaxing. And the huge fireplace to me is the cherry on the cake. I can sit there all day


----------



## Best Aunt

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can you say which rooms on the map are “ alternate studios” rooms?



I know this one!  I copied from people's posts and kept it.

The “alternate studios” have a bit of a separate bed area because they are in the corner locations in the building that used to be Deluxe rooms.  They appear to have more space than a normal studio.  They are located at the bend in the hallway, overlooking the waterfall in the main pool courtyard.

Rooms 2115, 3115, 4115, 5115, 6115, 7115 (room numbers x115 where x is the floor number 2 through 7), 1166 and 1168.

They are not a separate bookable category.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Best Aunt said:


> I know this one!  I copied from people's posts and kept it.
> 
> The “alternate studios” have a bit of a separate bed area because they are in the corner locations in the building that used to be Deluxe rooms.  They appear to have more space than a normal studio.  They are located at the bend in the hallway, overlooking the waterfall in the main pool courtyard.
> 
> Rooms 2115, 3115, 4115, 5115, 6115, 7115 (room numbers x115 where x is the floor number 2 through 7), 1166 and 1168.
> 
> They are not a separate bookable category.


Thank you! Would you happen to know which of these have a tub/shower combo?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Can’t find the room map link to CCV. Found it on main page.


----------



## DenLo

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thank you! Would you happen to know which of these have a tub/shower combo?



There has not been any official release of this information.  There have been reports here on the DISboards about the alternative studios having the combined tub and shower and they have only submitted photos showing the tub and shower combo.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

When we visit in September I am going to try and get more detailed info on this.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thank you! Would you happen to know which of these have a tub/shower combo?


The world wants to know.   There was some discussion about this back on page 58 of this thread, here.



DenLo said:


> There has not been any official release of this information.  There have been reports here on the DISboards about the alternative studios having the combined tub and shower and they have only submitted photos showing the tub and shower combo.


All the pictures and videos I've seen from alternate studios had the tub/shower combo, but the one on the 4th floor, room 4115 is reported to be a handicapped room which will have a walk-in shower.  



BWV Dreamin said:


> When we visit in September I am going to try and get more detailed info on this.


Great, good luck with your data gathering and please post your findings here.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

GrandCalifornian said:


> The world wants to know.   There was some discussion about this back on page 58 of this thread, here.
> 
> Great, good luck with your data gathering and please post your findings here.



Absolutely!! I’m hoping more will post their room /view pics as well. Keep up the great work. It is really apprciated.


----------



## heapmaster

BWV Dreamin said:


> Absolutely!! I’m hoping more will post their room /view pics as well. Keep up the great work. It is really apprciated.


I would like to know this as well, which alternates have the walk-in shower. Couldn't we just ask during the room request (request 4115 and then ask if its HA) ?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

heapmaster said:


> I would like to know this as well, which alternates have the walk-in shower. Couldn't we just ask during the room request (request 4115 and then ask if its HA) ?


The question is whether the person on the phone will have accurate information.  In general it is tough to get info on specific room numbers.  It is also very hard for assignors to meet requests for a specific room number since the guest before you would have to be checking out the day you arrive. If you request rooms that give them some options you have a better chance of them being able to make it work to meet the requests.


----------



## pharm55

I wanted to add to the extensive cabin review posted here by user RRB:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-48#post-58835000
We stayed in cabin 8015 Aug 18-22, 2018 and it was overall fantastic with a few comments to add.
This cabin is close to the BR pool and to the Teton bike rental etc being the third cabin in on the east side from the main part of the resort. It is relatively easy access to everything. There is a BBQ between cabins 16 and 17. There is another 2 BBQs with picnic tables at the basketball court by the east cabin parking.
It is very quiet in the cabin. My husband loved the privacy and the quiet (which he is only now commenting on that we are in a 2 bedroom villa and it is not this way lol). We did NOT hear the boat horn at all that I recall and while I realize we were not near the friendship boat dock we are now in a 2 bedroom CCV villa and we clearly hear the boat horn through our closed doors/windows etc. It is loud.
The only noise we really could hear inside the cabin from the outside was fireworks popping sometimes at night. We could NOT hear the water pageant (from inside) as the one night we had been waiting for it to happen and almost missed it as by the time we looked out again and saw it there was only about 2 minutes of it remaining. It is amazing how loud it is when you go out onto back deck. The wildlife and insects etc sure don’t appreciate the fireworks and music as much as the guests do. They can get VERY loud when fireworks and pageant are on. We rarely heard our neighbors tho both cabins on either side were occupied. The last night we were there we could hear some conversation briefly and I assume they were out on their back deck as well.

Negatives about the cabin - they only provided 2 extra blankets for the 3 extra pull out beds - there is the pull out couch, the chair bed and the Murphy bed. They do provide 4 extra pillows in addition to the four each on the two beds (1 king and 1 queen). We did not ask for another blanket as one of the kids had one from the plane so we used that so I am not sure if we could have gotten another or not.
When we checked in we only had one extra roll of toilet paper provided and when they did trash and towel service they did not provide more but did switch out the one that was getting low. As a result by check out we had almost zero toilet paper left in the cabin. Don’t know if this is routine or an oversight by mousekeeping. For the guests who have to sleep in the living room area they need to keep their suitcases in the bedrooms or in the closet that contains the high chair. I would not recommend that you have 8 adults in the cabin as it wouldn’t be very comfortable IMO sleeping wise. My 17 year old said the pull out couch was comfortable to sleep on but honestly right now he could probably sleep anywhere. For me - it would be very uncomfortable and I know I wouldn’t sleep well. The beds in the bedrooms on the other hand were great!! 
Mousekeeping ran our dishwasher during trash and towel service?  They have never done this before at any other villa we have stayed in so don’t know if this is unique to cabins or they were doing us “a favor” or what. The only thing I didn’t like about that was they actually put our empty refillable mugs in there as well which I normally don’t wash in dishwasher and now the lids are much harder to put on the mugs as they must have warped slightly in there.

The last night we were in the cabin a CM came to the door asking if we wanted “turndown” service. My SIL declined it and they gave her a handful of ghiardelli chocolates anyway and went on their way. This was the only night this was offered and the only time staying DVC that we have had that happen so again not sure if this was an error and they went to the wrong cabin (thinking we were a cash cabin) or if they do this on your last night??

Amenities. They provide you with an extensive offering of H2O products including two toothbrushes per bathroom, razor in master, shower cap, shampoo, conditioner and body wash, aloe gel, foot rub, coppertone sunscreen, mouthwash, body lotion etc. Not sure how this will change exactly when they go away from the little bottles of stuff. 
Fridge is larger than in the regular villas and has an ice maker in it. It made so much ice over the 4 days we had to throw some out as the ice drawer wouldn’t closed properly as ice was falling behind it. We emptied it when we checked out.
There is a pull out pantry with metal shelving beside the fridge.
Overheard two different parties walking along the cabin path talking about the cabins and how the bungalows are “way better” (the one party anyway) and these cabins are really rustic and they just didn’t seem to have any clue as to what the cabins really were like and don’t think they had ever actually looked at photos of them etc. My husband said he almost invited one group in to see ours to correct their impression of what the cabins were.

Overall conclusion - we would definitely stay in a cabin again if we had the points to do it. We had three extra family members with us this trip who contributed some to the extra point cost of the cabins which is why we decided to take the opportunity and I am happy we did.


----------



## DenLo

Thank you for your review.  I am pretty sure you could call housekeeping and request more blankets, pillows and toilet paper.  I noticed during our CCV stays that they seem to be hesitant to leave a spare toilet paper roll in the villa.  I finally wrote a note on trash and towel or cleaning day asking for an extra roll, which they gave us and changed the current roll to a full one.



pharm55 said:


> . . . .Overheard two different parties walking along the cabin path talking about the cabins and how the bungalows are “way better” (the one party anyway) and these cabins are really rustic and they just didn’t seem to have any clue as to what the cabins really were like and don’t think they had ever actually looked at photos of them etc. My husband said he almost invited one group in to see ours to correct their impression of what the cabins were.



That is funny that they were saying that about the cabins.  When we did a tour of the cabins, we had two different couples tell us they had stayed in the bungalows more than once and they felt the cabins were bigger and better designed.  They planned to stay in a cabin in the future instead of booking bungalows.


----------



## Eeyore1978

Just booked my 2nd home stay at Copper Creek. 3 weeks from July 1st till July 22nd 2019. Can’t wait to go back!!


----------



## Vdh730

I am so excited! We just became members on our trip a few days ago! We love WL and CCV and can’t wait for our first stay at our new home! We have a June use year and We are planning for next August around this time 2019. Can’t wait!!!


----------



## mrsap

Vdh730 said:


> I am so excited! We just became members on our trip a few days ago! We love WL and CCV and can’t wait for our first stay at our new home! We have a June use year and We are planning for next August around this time 2019. Can’t wait!!!



And Congrats! So happy for you! Welcome to our little board!! We look forward to chatting with you about future trips!! We LOVE WL too! It's such a beautiful, relaxing resort!!!! I'll get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Eeyore1978 said:


> Just booked my 2nd home stay at Copper Creek. 3 weeks from July 1st till July 22nd 2019. Can’t wait to go back!!



So exciting!!! I'll get your trip dates on Page 1!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Has it been mentioned that the master bathroom in the cabin has a scale to weigh yourself??


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Has it been mentioned that the master bathroom in the cabin has a scale to weigh yourself??



Didn’t they get the memo?!!...


----------



## mrsap

Newest Rumor about Artist Point...

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-white-and-the-seven-dwarfs-character-dinner/


----------



## DenLo

bobbiwoz said:


> Has it been mentioned that the master bathroom in the cabin has a scale to weigh yourself??



My thoughts were --  okay we can weigh the luggage for the trip going home.  Why else would you weight yourself while on vacation?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> My thoughts were --  okay we can weigh the luggage for the trip going home.  Why else would you weight yourself while on vacation?


Does it go down to 30-40 pounds?


----------



## pharm55

DenLo said:


> My thoughts were --  okay we can weigh the luggage for the trip going home.  Why else would you weight yourself while on vacation?


LOL my thoughts were when I saw it was “does anyone ever use that????” But yes weighing your luggage makes sense...


----------



## Best Aunt

pharm55 said:


> LOL my thoughts were when I saw it was “does anyone ever use that????” But yes weighing your luggage makes sense...



I believe I saw a scale in the ladies' locker room in the health club in the Boulder Ridge Building.


----------



## jarestel

Regarding the mystery of Artist Point... on this week's edition of the DIS Unplugged, Pete seems to feel AP will become the first resort signature restaurant to offer character experiences. I'm not sure how they would pull this off but doing so would retain the signature dining at WL while hopefully pulling in more guests (and $$$$) to the venue so you never know.


----------



## mrsap

I never had a desire to eat at AP, so I’m hoping the new  restaurant will give me a reason to go!


----------



## jarestel

mrsap, we're in the same boat. We've stayed dozens of times at WL, VWL, CCV, etc and only eaten at AP once. And it wasn't bad, we had a Christmas dinner there. But usually we have the grandkids with us and they are more Whispering Canyon or Roaring Fork types.


----------



## Starwind

We've wanted to eat at AP, but with an airborne seafood allergy it has never been an option (even walking past it can be a problem at times :-( ).  Perhaps with whatever changes they make the menu will change enough as well to make it a viable option for us.


----------



## DenLo

Starwind said:


> We've wanted to eat at AP, but with an airborne seafood allergy it has never been an option (even walking past it can be a problem at times :-( ).  Perhaps with whatever changes they make the menu will change enough as well to make it a viable option for us.



Oh wow, I wouldn't think you could eat at any restaurant at WDW as most restaurants have seafood of some sort that are fried, steam or boiled.  In the south seafood is even available at BBQ restaurants.  I really feel for you Starwind.


----------



## mrsap

Artist Point Character Dining finally announced by Disney

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lderness-lodge/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180009A

Thanks @crazy4wdw for posting on the WL Thread


----------



## lovin'fl

We will be skipping that. Will miss the old AP. Will just frequent GP and that lounge off of AP.


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> Artist Point Character Dining finally announced by Disney
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lderness-lodge/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180009A
> 
> Thanks @crazy4wdw for posting on the WL Thread



We will definitely try this one. I think it sounds fun, but I also liked AP.


----------



## jarestel

Well, it’s not the old Artist Point but the Snow White & Company theme sounds interesting enough to give it a try! Curious to see how they implement “the enchanted forest”. It has the potential to be quite immersive if they do it right.


----------



## Starwind

DenLo said:


> Oh wow, I wouldn't think you could eat at any restaurant at WDW as most restaurants have seafood of some sort that are fried, steam or boiled.  In the south seafood is even available at BBQ restaurants.  I really feel for you Starwind.



Fortunately at most WDW restaurants there isn't enough of it on the menu to be a significant problem.  AP, Columbia Harbour House, Cape  May and some at Disney Springs are definite no-gos though.

Now, when I visited New Orleans for a work trip, **THAT** was a problem finding safe food.  Ate out once at a known safe chain restaurant a long taxi ride from the hotel, bought groceries, and the rest  of the time ate in my hotel room.  Even the hotel cafe wasn't safe :-(

When you also add in allergies to milk, tree nuts, and peanuts, dining out is a challenge.  One of the reasons we vacation at WDW and cruise with Disney is because of how well they handle food allergies, something that can't be said for a large proportion of non-Disney venues.

Will be curious to see what the new AP menu has in store.

SW


----------



## BWV Dreamin

lovin'fl said:


> We will be skipping that. Will miss the old AP. Will just frequent GP and that lounge off of AP.


Same here. Very disappointed it wasn’t kept some kind of signature. Now the lounge better stay!


----------



## DenLo

I know we will try out the new character meal at Artist Point, but unless the food is really good, I doubt we will repeat each visit.


----------



## mrsap

I wish it was something other than Princesses. I could understand if there was a shortage, but she's at multiple restaurants. I'm all for characters, but I wish someone different. I'll definitely give it a try, though. I'd rather that than AP.

Also, thought about the fact that the lobby will most likely be crowded during service hours (similar to Beach Club). Always large groups waiting for their reservations.


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> I wish it was something other than Princesses. I could understand if there was a shortage, but she's at multiple restaurants. I'm all for characters, but I wish someone different. I'll definitely give it a try, though. I'd rather that than AP.
> 
> Also, thought about the fact that the lobby will most likely be crowded during service hours (similar to Beach Club). Always large groups waiting for their reservations.



Snow White is at Arkershus in Norway Pavilion, but what other character meal is she at?  And perhaps they need to remove her from that venue since her home with the dwarfs will be at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> Snow White is at Arkershus in Norway Pavilion, but what other character meal is she at?



CRT.  Just would love a change of characters- something for boys would be great.


----------



## xWilliam

Just bought into copper creek and very excited plan our vacation next year. The only thing my wife and i didnt get was the "reunion station lounge". $50 a day for 3 hour breakfast window and 2 hour afternoon food window. just doesnt make any sense financially. maybe if they add on that new concierge fastpass+ bonus and keep it at $50 then I might be interested, but as it is, i see no point.

with all that being said, I believe CCV has some of the nicest DVC rooms currently available


----------



## GrandCalifornian

xWilliam said:


> Just bought into copper creek and very excited plan our vacation next year. The only thing my wife and i didnt get was the "reunion station lounge". $50 a day for 3 hour breakfast window and 2 hour afternoon food window. just doesnt make any sense financially. maybe if they add on that new concierge fastpass+ bonus and keep it at $50 then I might be interested, but as it is, i see no point.
> 
> with all that being said, I believe CCV has some of the nicest DVC rooms currently available



Welcome and congratulations!  Many of us around here will agree with you on both Reunion Station and the great rooms.  Don’t overlook the awesome location either.  .


----------



## DenLo

xWilliam Welcome Home!


----------



## mrsap

xWilliam said:


> Just bought into copper creek and very excited plan our vacation next year. The only thing my wife and i didnt get was the "reunion station lounge". $50 a day for 3 hour breakfast window and 2 hour afternoon food window. just doesnt make any sense financially. maybe if they add on that new concierge fastpass+ bonus and keep it at $50 then I might be interested, but as it is, i see no point.
> 
> with all that being said, I believe CCV has some of the nicest DVC rooms currently available



and Congrats!! Happy to have you as a neighbor! I agree with you on RS! I love CL too, but refuse to pay those prices for just food and no additional services. I agree, CCV rooms are absolutely beautiful! I cannot wait to get back in November! What month did you purchase and what is your UY? I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!
Congrats again and

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## xWilliam

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! Happy to have you as a neighbor! I agree with you on RS! I love CL too, but refuse to pay those prices for just food and no additional services. I agree, CCV rooms are absolutely beautiful! I cannot wait to get back in November! What month did you purchase and what is your UY? I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!
> Congrats again and
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Bought just over a week ago, so in August, and my UY is March. We bought in on the second to last day of our trip so we got to enjoy the lounges on our last day


----------



## debedo

rcs said:


> We are remodeling our kitchen and really like the granite that Disney put into the kitchens of the Copper Creek cabins.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of that granite? Or, does anyone have any close-up photos to share that shows the pattern and the gold (pyrite I assume) flecks?
> 
> We probably can't afford it, but it's worth checking.
> 
> Sorry, late to the party......It also looks like granite to me as well, but we have a company here in Minnesota that makes granite-like surfaces, check out Cambria just in case one resembles The cabins?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## RelaxingVacation

Our family also bought Copper Creek points during our recent August vacation. It was nice to finally add vacation points that join our Boulder Ridge points we purchased 17 years ago. So happy to join the neighborhood! During our recent vacation we did take advantage of Reunion Station for 7 days and loved it! I have been waiting for a concierge option for some time and wanted to try it. The food was excellent, prepared daily by a chef, and very fresh. I thought that the set hours might interfere with our usual park and resort schedule, but it did not at all since we usually return to the resort from the park in the afternoon and then go back in during the evening. Each morning for breakfast we had a good variety of delicious food options to select from to fuel our morning in the park. In the evening we like a light dinner and the food offered was perfect for example: pulled pork sliders; specialty soups; chicken and vegetables; cheese and specialty dips; crackers; fresh fruit; and specialty desserts. While the breakfast food was pretty much the same each day the evening food varied which we liked. I really liked enjoying my meals and a glass or wine or beer in the quiet ambiance of the space. I can not say enough good things about the experience, the staff, and the chef at Reunion Station. As many of us know, Walt Disney provided the infrastructure and vision, but it is the cast members that really make the difference. The cast members go above and beyond. Although I can understand how one might view the cost, it is a Disney experience well worth trying.


----------



## lovin'fl

RelaxingVacation said:


> Our family also bought Copper Creek points during our recent August vacation. It was nice to finally add vacation points that join our Boulder Ridge points we purchased 17 years ago. So happy to join the neighborhood! During our recent vacation we did take advantage of Reunion Station for 7 days and loved it! I have been waiting for a concierge option for some time and wanted to try it. The food was excellent, prepared daily by a chef, and very fresh. I thought that the set hours might interfere with our usual park and resort schedule, but it did not at all since we usually return to the resort from the park in the afternoon and then go back in during the evening. Each morning for breakfast we had a good variety of delicious food options to select from to fuel our morning in the park. In the evening we like a light dinner and the food offered was perfect for example: pulled pork sliders; specialty soups; chicken and vegetables; cheese and specialty dips; crackers; fresh fruit; and specialty desserts. While the breakfast food was pretty much the same each day the evening food varied which we liked. I really liked enjoying my meals and a glass or wine or beer in the quiet ambiance of the space. I can not say enough good things about the experience, the staff, and the chef at Reunion Station. As many of us know, Walt Disney provided the infrastructure and vision, but it is the cast members that really make the difference. The cast members go above and beyond. Although I can understand how one might view the cost, it is a Disney experience well worth trying.


Thank you for this post. We have RS booked for our upcoming night next month. We are super excited to see what it's all about. 

And Welcome Home, neighbor.


----------



## xWilliam

What's everyones opinion on the new character dining at Artist Pointe? I've actually never been there, so I have no opinion, but my wife is excited since the characters are supposed to be snow white and company, which are her favorite characters.


----------



## Capang

xWilliam said:


> What's everyones opinion on the new character dining at Artist Pointe? I've actually never been there, so I have no opinion, but my wife is excited since the characters are supposed to be snow white and company, which are her favorite characters.


I personally am very excited about this, but there are many who do not share my excitement. There are a couple of threads on the subject. I don’t feel I need a “true signature” or fine dining at CC because we have that at home and it’s not our focus when we are there. I’m much happier sipping on drinks at GP that I ever was at AP. Many disagree.


----------



## lovin'fl

xWilliam said:


> What's everyones opinion on the new character dining at Artist Pointe? I've actually never been there, so I have no opinion, but my wife is excited since the characters are supposed to be snow white and company, which are her favorite characters.


Not happy. AP was one of our faves. My family has outgrown characters.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I enjoyed the salmon and the atmosphere at Artist Point.  I will miss those meals.


----------



## sleepydog25

Count me as another disgruntled guest over the changes to AP. Frankly, I hate the idea on various levels and have no plans to ever go back. Beyond that, I have no opinion.


----------



## xWilliam

To be honest, while i have never been to AP and have no real opinion, AP wasnt one of the outstanding signature restaurants on-property like Jiko's or Flying Fish (not trying to step on anyones toes) so I could see why they might change it


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Here is the September Activities Calendar:


----------



## ECMD2018

Artist Point - Schmartis Point.  Low attendance doesn’t impact many. Unfortunate but people have essentially voted with their forks, or lack thereof.  

Most important — java.  Please get a decent coffee option.   Wonderful lake in the morning with continued bad coffee sucks.  That’s my Johnny one note theme til remedied.


----------



## Roxyfire

ECMD2018 said:


> Artist Point - Schmartis Point.  Low attendance doesn’t impact many. Unfortunate but people have essentially voted with their forks, or lack thereof.
> 
> Most important — java.  Please get a decent coffee option.   Wonderful lake in the morning with continued bad coffee sucks.  That’s my Johnny one note theme til remedied.



Yeah I really enjoyed having the coffee at territory lounge. Even if it was just a temporary option it felt like a little cafe. And much like your local barista, or even better than, they begin to know you by face and ask if you want your regular. The gentleman there knew my son was "the hot tea kid" and had that going for him each morning.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

There was some question about trash rooms at Cooper Creek.  They are still accessible, but only on the 4th and 6th floor, next to room x107 where vending is located on the other floors.


----------



## sleepydog25

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I really enjoyed having the coffee at territory lounge. Even if it was just a temporary option it felt like a little cafe. And much like your local barista, or even better than, they begin to know you by face and ask if you want your regular. The gentleman there knew my son was "the hot tea kid" and had that going for him each morning.


Must agree that the temp coffee lounge was great. But, like most culinary decisions at WL, they opted to discontinue it (twice) and with no good replacement. Truly, the food options at WL used to be solid to excellent. Now, they're simply mediocre.


----------



## Best Aunt

GrandCalifornian said:


> There was some question about trash rooms at Cooper Creek.  They are still accessible, but only on the 4th and 6th floor, next to room x107 where vending is located on the other floors.
> View attachment 349157



Thanks for the info!  That is so interesting since the front desk staff told me that guests could not access the trash rooms.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Best Aunt said:


> Thanks for the info!  That is so interesting since the front desk staff told me that guests could not access the trash rooms.


I remember that.  I thought maybe they locked them or something but both are still open.  It just shows that the front desk doesn’t always know what they should.  We are just glad to not have to hang on to diapers any longer than we have to...


----------



## momtwoboys

is there a link to some info on what floors the walk in shower studios are located? or the studios with tubs? I am trying to decide which we may want to book depending on where they are located. Thanks!


----------



## DenLo

Best Aunt said:


> Thanks for the info!  That is so interesting since the front desk staff told me that guests could not access the trash rooms.





GrandCalifornian said:


> I remember that.  I thought maybe they locked them or something but both are still open.  It just shows that the front desk doesn’t always know what they should.  We are just glad to not have to hang on to diapers any longer than we have to...



I expect that the front desk CMs have not gotten used to having DVC members in the Lodge itself and didn't know that there are trash rooms available for the DVC rooms.  The hotel portion never made the trash rooms assessable for guests.  It is funny but we have only stayed on floors 4 and 6 and thought we saw the trash rooms but couldn't remember where.   for finding their location, GrandCalifornian.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I expect that* the front desk CMs have not gotten used to having DVC members in the Lodge itself and didn't know that there are trash rooms available for the DVC rooms*.  The hotel portion never made the trash rooms assessable for guests.  It is funny but we have only stayed on floors 4 and 6 and thought we saw the trash rooms but couldn't remember where.   for finding their location, GrandCalifornian.



That's my guess too.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

momtwoboys said:


> is there a link to some info on what floors the walk in shower studios are located? or the studios with tubs? I am trying to decide which we may want to book depending on where they are located. Thanks!


There is nothing official yet, but we have been keeping track earlier on this thread here:  
https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-58

So far it appears that many tubs are on the first floor, and most alternate studios have tubs.  Beyond that, most seem to have walk in showers.


----------



## Best Aunt

DenLo said:


> I expect that the front desk CMs have not gotten used to having DVC members in the Lodge itself and didn't know that there are trash rooms available for the DVC rooms.  The hotel portion never made the trash rooms assessable for guests.  It is funny but we have only stayed on floors 4 and 6 and thought we saw the trash rooms but couldn't remember where.   for finding their location, GrandCalifornian.



I specifically mentioned that there had always been trash rooms in DVC buildings because DVC members had not received daily trash pick up until very recently.  I had to keep asking (rephrasing my question) because when I asked where the trash rooms were, the cast members (there were several standing together at the front desk) just kept answering that I could call housekeeping to get my trash picked up.

I guess I should have remembered that some cast members will give an answer without making sure that it's accurate.  I'm not trying to malign all cast members - it may be just a very small percentage.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We are absolutely loving our first DVC stay.  Copper Creek is wonderful, and the dedicated two bedroom has so much space in the second bathroom.


----------



## brewhome

125 days until our first stay at Copper Creek... I can’t wait!!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are absolutely loving our first DVC stay.  Copper Creek is wonderful, and the dedicated two bedroom has so much space in the second bathroom.
> View attachment 349499 View attachment 349500 View attachment 349501 View attachment 349502 View attachment 349503



SO beautiful!!!!! I cannot get there fast enough! I hope you guys are having a wonderful time!!!!!! Your kids are just SO adorable!!


----------



## WDW Fan

We'll be at CCV in 34 days!!!


----------



## blackdogg

I think we might just be about to join the club and make our purchase for DVC at Copper Creek! Speaking with sales this week and getting our ducks in a row after much back and forth  Super excited to feel like we've found our fit though! How is availability looking for next summer (2bedroom)? We had hopes of a July trip and I'm curious as to how booked things are looking for those with home resort advantage  I NEED to be back at my happy place!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blackdogg said:


> I think we might just be about to join the club and make our purchase for DVC at Copper Creek! Speaking with sales this week and getting our ducks in a row after much back and forth  Super excited to feel like we've found our fit though! How is availability looking for next summer (2bedroom)? We had hopes of a July trip and I'm curious as to how booked things are looking for those with home resort advantage  I NEED to be back at my happy place!


If you are a first time DVC owner they will give you pixie dust and make a reservation for you. Tell your guide.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blackdogg said:


> I think we might just be about to join the club and make our purchase for DVC at Copper Creek! Speaking with sales this week and getting our ducks in a row after much back and forth  Super excited to feel like we've found our fit though! How is availability looking for next summer (2bedroom)? We had hopes of a July trip and I'm curious as to how booked things are looking for those with home resort advantage  I NEED to be back at my happy place!



Next summer is no issue for a 2BR.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We love Copper Creek. We are impressed with the view, even from the South Side of the wing.


----------



## 0sw@ld

We stayed at BRV this last week and just fell in love with the lodge, its location, and transportation options. It is so peaceful and relaxing. What we didn't like was we had the furthest room from the lobby at BRV.  Unfortunately we didn't get to experience the pools either because each time we were heading down, there was lightning in the area and the pools closed. We decided to go on another DVC tour as we were looking at adding on points. Well, we ended up getting CCV points as an add-on to our Poly points and are hoping to get a studio or 1bdr during the holiday season next year. It will be nice to be in the main lodge building now.


----------



## mrsap

0sw@ld said:


> We stayed at BRV this last week and just fell in love with the lodge, its location, and transportation options. It is so peaceful and relaxing. What we didn't like was we had the furthest room from the lobby at BRV.  Unfortunately we didn't get to experience the pools either because each time we were heading down, there was lightning in the area and the pools closed. We decided to go on another DVC tour as we were looking at adding on points. Well, we ended up getting CCV points as an add-on to our Poly points and are hoping to get a studio or 1bdr during the holiday season next year. It will be nice to be in the main lodge building now.



and Congrats, neighbor!!! So exciting!! Happy you loved CCV!!!! Isn’t it such a beautiful place?!! I love being part of the Main Building!! I can sit in the lobby all day!! What is your UY? I’ll get you up on Page 1!!


----------



## 0sw@ld

mrsap said:


> and Congrats, neighbor!!! So exciting!! Happy you loved CCV!!!! Isn’t it such a beautiful place?!! I love being part of the Main Building!! I can sit in the lobby all day!! What is your UY? I’ll gwt you up on Page 1!!



We have an Aug UY, they matched our previous contract which fit our travel needs as we always travel to WDW during the fall and maybe someday spring. We loved the rocking chairs near the fireplace!


----------



## Best Aunt

GrandCalifornian posted pictures of a dedicated 2-bedroom in post #1772.

I was in Copper Creek Room 5130.  In the MDE app it was described as 1 BRV-Hear-Acc-Vis-Alrm Notif K QSS.

I did not request a hearing-accessible room.  Apparently nobody needed it, so I got stuck with it.

It was a one-bedroom, which can be part of a 2-bedroom lockoff.  The connecting door is in the living room.

My kitchen and living room looked exactly like GrandCalifornian's.

However, my bathroom layout was different.  The toilet, walk-in shower and sink were all in one room.  (The second part of the bathroom contained the soaker tub and the other sink.)

I had one closet across from the washer/dryer.  It did not have a pack & play in it.
Here are two pictures of the closet:









There was an armoire in the bedroom.  The armoire had a light in it.  The light could not be turned off.  I assumed it was part of the hearing accessibility feature.  If there is an emergency, some lights in the room do something.  I unplugged it.  It was directly across from the bed, and I would not have been able to sleep with a light right in my eyes.  The armoire was a lot smaller than the closet in the bathroom which I remember from BWV.  This is the armoire with the doors open:




The bedroom had a desk in it, but there was not room for a regular chair.  It had an upholstered stool instead.





I had a really hard time figuring out how to use the shower.  There are two shower heads.  There are two knobs.  You might think that one knob controls one shower head, and the other knob control the other shower head.  You would be wrong.  The top knob must be in the 3:00 position to get  the rain shower head to work.  It must be in a different position to get the hand held shower head to work.  (I think it was 12:00 but I'm not sure.)  If the top knob is in any other position, water does not come out of either shower head.  The bottom knob is for turning the water on and off, and controlling the temperature.




I had a pool view.





I heard really, really, really loud music at 9:37 every night that I was in the room at that time.  It stopped at about 10:00.  I assume it was the Electrical Water Pageant.  I would think it would wake you up if you had fallen asleep.


----------



## momtwoboys

We have successfully booked a CCV studio for our April 11-18th trip! We are hoping for a room that is on the main pool side....just for a different view than our lake view room at BRV last April (which was wonderful too) Any floor that is better to request?


----------



## Spartan86

momtwoboys said:


> We have successfully booked a CCV studio for our April 11-18th trip! We are hoping for a room that is on the main pool side....just for a different view than our lake view room at BRV last April (which was wonderful too) Any floor that is better to request?


Great! I’m sure you will love it. No experience in a CCV studio, but if you look at the floor plans on page one of the thread you will see that studios are only sporadically available on the upper floors as opposed to the first floor, with few very far down the wing. If you utilize the balcony much, I believe the 6th floor has the “walled” balconies most want to avoid. With that said, I think from walking past that many of the first floor units that are mid-wing sit a little further from the interior path with landscaping in between offering some separation from the walkway.


----------



## Best Aunt

momtwoboys said:


> We have successfully booked a CCV studio for our April 11-18th trip! We are hoping for a room that is on the main pool side....just for a different view than our lake view room at BRV last April (which was wonderful too) Any floor that is better to request?



I did not request one side or the other.  I requested the 4th or 5th floor.  My theory was: the 6th and 7th floors can have overhangs which block your view from the balcony.  The 2nd floor and 3rd floors might be loud from the lobby.

When I got there, I learned that there are public areas on the 4th floor.  There are several sitting areas next to the rail which overlooks the lobby.  So if some of your group would like to get out of the room and sit somewhere nearby, you might like the 4th floor.  On the other hand, if you do not like to be near where total strangers are sitting around, you might not like the 4th floor.

If you want to be near the laundry room, that's on the 4th floor.

If you go back 2 posts, I posted the view from my room.


----------



## Spartan86

@Best Aunt, we stayed in a dedicated 1BR, 6107 with no accessibility mods as far as I know, and it was configured exactly as yours. I think your armoire light switch must have been defunct. I don’t know what all goes into a hearing impaired unit but certainly visual smoke alarms (although that may be standard in commercial properties now) and maybe a visual doorbell?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

momtwoboys said:


> We have successfully booked a CCV studio for our April 11-18th trip! We are hoping for a room that is on the main pool side....just for a different view than our lake view room at BRV last April (which was wonderful too) Any floor that is better to request?


We like requesting a high floor, but if you are on the top floor you will have an enclosed balcony. These occur for room numbers 6120 and higher (because the 7th floor does not extend to the end of the wing, and where it does exist the 6th floor rooms have open balconies.)
Because of this oddity, as others have suggested floor 5 is a nice way to go, or you could request high floor, open balcony. We have an enclosed balcony this time and enjoy it, but it is a matter of preference.


----------



## momtwoboys

we booked a walk in shower room, have heard that most studios with tubs are first floor? Im thinking 4th floor or up may be nice. Thanks everyone!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We will post more pics soon, but here are some from room 7108, a dedicated two bedroom.  

       

We loved this room, especially the big second bathroom. We are sad to be checking out of it, but excited about a cabin.  More to come later.


----------



## Roxyfire

GrandCalifornian said:


> We will post more pics soon, but here are some from room 7108, a dedicated two bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 350478 View attachment 350479 View attachment 350480 View attachment 350481 View attachment 350482 View attachment 350483 View attachment 350484
> 
> We loved this room, especially the big second bathroom. We are sad to be checking out of it, but excited about a cabin.  More to come later.



How are the beds?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Spartan86 said:


> @Best Aunt, we stayed in a dedicated 1BR, 6107 with no accessibility mods as far as I know, and it was configured exactly as yours. I think your armoire light switch must have been defunct. I don’t know what all goes into a hearing impaired unit but certainly visual smoke alarms (although that may be standard in commercial properties now) and maybe a visual doorbell?



Yes, the armoires should all have lights.  They should go off when the door closes so something must not have been working correctly on BestAunt's and maintenance should have been given a call.    Accessible features also do not allow unplugging or that could easily happen and no one might notice. Visual notifications are as you described.  There used to be visual features on the phones too but I'm unaware if they followed that at CCV.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

momtwoboys said:


> we booked a walk in shower room, have heard that most studios with tubs are first floor? Im thinking 4th floor or up may be nice. Thanks everyone!


Yes, every first floor studio we have seen has a tub. That leaves very few tub studios on higher floors (mostly the alternate studios.)



Roxyfire said:


> How are the beds?


I loved them. They might have been a little firm for my wife but they have a nice pillow top.  Having two real queens in the second bedroom was a huge plus for us.


----------



## Best Aunt

Spartan86 said:


> @Best Aunt, we stayed in a dedicated 1BR, 6107 with no accessibility mods as far as I know, and it was configured exactly as yours. I think your armoire light switch must have been defunct. I don’t know what all goes into a hearing impaired unit but certainly visual smoke alarms (although that may be standard in commercial properties now) and maybe a visual doorbell?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, the armoires should all have lights.  They should go off when the door closes so something must not have been working correctly on BestAunt's and maintenance should have been given a call.    Accessible features also do not allow unplugging or that could easily happen and no one might notice. Visual notifications are as you described.  There used to be visual features on the phones too but I'm unaware if they followed that at CCV.



Interesting!  I didn’t realize it was a maintenance issue or I would have reported it.  I did report the other maintenance issues (base of shower door leaked, tub dripped badly, ants).


----------



## LilyJC

momtwoboys said:


> we booked a walk in shower room, have heard that most studios with tubs are first floor? Im thinking 4th floor or up may be nice. Thanks everyone!



We didn’t request anything for our stay, but we were thrilled with our studio w/ walk in shower - #5123! We had a fantastic view of the high HEA fireworks and loved hearing the Copper Creek Falls from our room. The boat horns were the only drawback for us, but if you get up early it probably won’t be an issue. 

​


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We love Copper Creek.  After checking out of our two bedroom we checked in to a cabin. The best part is checking out and not having to leave WL.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> We love Copper Creek.  After checking out of our two bedroom we checked in to a cabin. The best part is checking out and not having to leave WL.
> View attachment 350621 View attachment 350622 View attachment 350623 View attachment 350624 View attachment 350625 View attachment 350626 View attachment 350627



Simply beautiful!!!!!! Hope you’re having a wonderful time!


----------



## WDW Fan

GrandCalifornian said:


> We love Copper Creek.  After checking out of our two bedroom we checked in to a cabin. The best part is checking out and not having to leave WL.
> View attachment 350621 View attachment 350622 View attachment 350623 View attachment 350624 View attachment 350625 View attachment 350626 View attachment 350627



So beautiful!  Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## 0sw@ld

These pictures are making me want to head back to CCV now, but we might just have to make a longer trip next fall. Does anyone know when the Christmas decorations go up at WL?


----------



## momtwoboys

are the alternate studios all tubs? does anyone know what floors these are located on?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

momtwoboys said:


> are the alternate studios all tubs? does anyone know what floors these are located on?


We would love to see more pics, but 5115 and 6115 are both alternate studios with tubs.  4115 is said to be handicapped accessible, so it likely has a walk/roll in shower, but we have not seen it.  I expect that all of the first floor alternate studios have tubs, and there are three on that floor because of the two at the end of the hall where the grand villas are on other floors.


----------



## storey13

I wish we could get someone to stay at one of the CCV 3br grand villas for some photos!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

storey13 said:


> I wish we could get someone to stay at one of the CCV 3br grand villas for some photos!



We’d gladly volunteer to stay and take pics if someone has the extra points for a grand villa...


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Not exactly Copper Creek related, but last night we went to the DVC Top of the World lounge for fireworks.  This is a nice DVC direct member benefit, and it surprisingly wasn’t too crowded. (You’ve gotta love September...)


----------



## Roxyfire

GrandCalifornian said:


> I loved them. They might have been a little firm for my wife but they have a nice pillow top. Having two real queens in the second bedroom was a huge plus for us.



Good to know! I loved the beds in the Poly studio, I'm hoping they're pretty similar. 



GrandCalifornian said:


> Not exactly Copper Creek related, but last night we went to the DVC Top of the World lounge for fireworks.  This is a nice DVC direct member benefit, and it surprisingly wasn’t too crowded. (You’ve gotta love September...)
> View attachment 350792 View attachment 350793 View attachment 350794



Looks like y'all are having an amazing time! I need to carve out a night at some point to do the TOWL, looks like a great vantage point.


----------



## mrsap

The last 2 trips we said we’d go to TOTWL, and never make it. Always end up just going back to the parks! We’ll get there... someday!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We got to experience the Wilderness up close. 
 

That keeps the walk to and from the cabin interesting.


----------



## hlhlaw07

GrandCalifornian said:


> This is a nice DVC direct member benefi


Not to nitpick, but TOTWL is not just a direct benefit.  It is open to all DVC Members whether direct or resale.


----------



## Spartan86

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes, every first floor studio we have seen has a tub. That leaves very few tub studios on higher floors (mostly the alternate studios.


So, I doubt it can be quite this simple, but is it possible that most of the dedicated studios have a tub and most or the lock offs have the walk in?


----------



## Bing Showei

GrandCalifornian said:


> We got to experience the Wilderness up close.
> View attachment 350807
> 
> That keeps the walk to and from the cabin interesting.


That's just an animatronic they install for Cabin guests. Hope you enjoyed it. It comes out of your ADs.


----------



## mrsap

Bing Showei said:


> That's just an animatronic they install for Cabin guests. Hope you enjoyed it. It comes out of your ADs.


----------



## Bing Showei

mrsap said:


>


I don't get it. This is not new. They've been doing this for years over at AKV/AKL.

(Between you and me, the AKV ones beat the pants off of that Na'vi Shaman in NRJ/Pandora. Not sure I get the big deal there either.)


----------



## Best Aunt

I haven’t been to the Top of BLT yet.  But last month, as soon as I dumped my stuff in my CCV room, I took the boat over to the Contemporary to meet a friend. The fireworks started while I was on the boat, and I could see them.  That was a pretty magical way to start my vacation.


----------



## mrsap

Bing Showei said:


> I don't get it. This is not new. They've been doing this for years over at AKV/AKL.
> 
> (Between you and me, the AKV ones beat the pants off of that Na'vi Shaman in NRJ/Pandora. Not sure I get the big deal there either.)


----------



## Bing Showei

mrsap said:


>


Fake. That’s not an animatronic. I can tell a good one when I see one. I have an eye for these things.


----------



## mrsap

Bing Showei said:


> Fake. That’s not an animatronic. I can tell a good one when I see one. I have an eye for these things.



I'm hysterical right now


----------



## GrandCalifornian

hlhlaw07 said:


> Not to nitpick, but TOTWL is not just a direct benefit.  It is open to all DVC Members whether direct or resale.


That is cool to know, thanks.  Despite being a “Membership Extra Benefit” it is available to all members staying in DVC rooms. I don’t know how anyone would get confused...


----------



## CarolynFH

GrandCalifornian said:


> That is cool to know, thanks.  Despite being a “Membership Extra Benefit” it is available to all members staying in DVC rooms. I don’t know how anyone would get confused...



Actually, it’s available to all members staying onsite, in any WDW resort, not just DVC rooms! Yeah, I agree, how would anyone get confused?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We added to the train theme of our Copper Creek rooms:
    
What’s even better is we made room for it in the luggage.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Here’s the view from cabin 8019, which is about in the middle on the South / East (Geyser Point / Fort Wilderness) side.


----------



## mrsap

Love the pictures! Thanks for sharing!!!! Is it ok if I link your pictures to Page 1? Thanks!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Love the pictures! Thanks for sharing!!!! Is it ok if I link your pictures to Page 1? Thanks!


Absolutely, please use any of my pics however you want.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Absolutely, please use any of my pics however you want.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BooandLucy

Hi everyone!  Just got back from Disney last night. While there we purchased at CCV!  I'm so excited to start planning our next vacation!!!

Please add me to the list on page 1:  BooandLucy.  Purchased September 2018.  Use year April.


----------



## 1971DBday

Just joined with a second contract with CCV (first AKV) with a February 2018 UY and going 6/20 - 6/29.  We spent our honeymoon at the Wilderness Lodge in April 1995 so we are excited to own here!


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

Just bought 200 points a week ago! First time owner. Will you please add me to page 1? Oozma_kappa*September 2018*April


----------



## DenLo

Spartan86 said:


> So, I doubt it can be quite this simple, but is it possible that most of the dedicated studios have a tub and most or the lock offs have the walk in?



We stayed in a dedicated studio on the fourth floor and it had a shower.


----------



## momtwoboys

DenLo said:


> We stayed in a dedicated studio on the fourth floor and it had a shower.


Did you like the walk in shower, and not miss the tub?


----------



## mrsap

Oozma_Kappa said:


> Just bought 200 points a week ago! First time owner. Will you please add me to page 1? Oozma_kappa*September 2018*April





BooandLucy said:


> Hi everyone!  Just got back from Disney last night. While there we purchased at CCV!  I'm so excited to start planning our next vacation!!!
> 
> Please add me to the list on page 1:  BooandLucy.  Purchased September 2018.  Use year April.





1971DBday said:


> Just joined with a second contract with CCV (first AKV) with a February 2018 UY and going 6/20 - 6/29.  We spent our honeymoon at the Wilderness Lodge in April 1995 so we are excited to own here!



and CONGRATS to ALL of you!!! Welcome to our little board, we’re happy to have you as our new neighbors! Do you have your first trips as owners planned? I’ll be sure to add you all to Page 1! Looking forward to chatting with you all and

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## likesdisney

Planning a trip to Disney and I'd like to have my first stay at the Wilderness Lodge.   I'd love to stay at Copper Creek as its closer to the main building but Boulder Ridge would be good also.  Here's where we have to make a decision, we're looking at a studio, and we are 3 adults who each want their own bed,  and Boulder Ridge has a pull down bed, a pull out couch and a regular bed?  Does Copper Creek have a pull down bed?  As far as a pull down bed goes, whenever I've been in a studio or a room that's had one we've never had to use it before and paid little attention.   Would it work for an adult, or only meant for children?    Trying to make it work on a budget and hoping we can do it cause really want to stay there.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

likesdisney said:


> Planning a trip to Disney and I'd like to have my first stay at the Wilderness Lodge.   I'd love to stay at Copper Creek as its closer to the main building but Boulder Ridge would be good also.  Here's where we have to make a decision, we're looking at a studio, and we are 3 adults who each want their own bed,  and Boulder Ridge has a pull down bed, a pull out couch and a regular bed?  Does Copper Creek have a pull down bed?  As far as a pull down bed goes, whenever I've been in a studio or a room that's had one we've never had to use it before and paid little attention.   Would it work for an adult, or only meant for children?    Trying to make it work on a budget and hoping we can do it cause really want to stay there.



Unfortunately your options are very limited at Copper Creek.  There are no pull down beds, and all you get in a studio is a queen and a sleeper sofa.  Even a 1 bedroom still only has a king and a sleeer sofa, so getting three beds requires getting a two bedroom, which costs more points than two studios.  We love Copper Creek, but on a budget BRV might be your best bet.


----------



## Starwind

likesdisney said:


> Planning a trip to Disney and I'd like to have my first stay at the Wilderness Lodge.   I'd love to stay at Copper Creek as its closer to the main building but Boulder Ridge would be good also.  Here's where we have to make a decision, we're looking at a studio, and we are 3 adults who each want their own bed,  and Boulder Ridge has a pull down bed, a pull out couch and a regular bed?  Does Copper Creek have a pull down bed?  As far as a pull down bed goes, whenever I've been in a studio or a room that's had one we've never had to use it before and paid little attention.   Would it work for an adult, or only meant for children?    Trying to make it work on a budget and hoping we can do it cause really want to stay there.



Copper Creek studios (which BTW are *in* the main building) do NOT have a pulldown bed, there isn't room.   Just the Queen bed and the pull-out couch.

I slept on the pullout couch in December.  If you get the right position it is ok.  However, the mattress is thinner than a normal mattress and you can feel the crossbar underneath if something like a hip hits it.

SW


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Unfortunately your options are very limited at Copper Creek.  There are no pull down beds, and all you get in a studio is a queen and a sleeper sofa.  Even a 1 bedroom still only has a king and a sleeer sofa, so getting three beds requires getting a two bedroom, which costs more points than two studios.  We love Copper Creek, but on a budget BRV might be your best bet.



If you go to Page 1, scroll down until you see the Virtual Tour for a Studio. You’ll see that there are no pull down beds. Sorry about that.


----------



## MadScouser

Hi there. We are owners at SSR, and are going "Home" Dec 27 for 11 nights. We have waitlisted a 1BR in Copper Creek. From experience - chances of success ?


----------



## Stitch808

We stayed at BRV and finally got to experience what people love about the WL. We just fell in love with the lodge and wanted to be able to stay within the actual lodge building, especially when Christmas decorations are up. We added on to our PVB contract at CCV on Labor Day and can't wait to book our first stay home! We just love how relaxing and peaceful the lobby is!  We could sit there for hours...

Stitch808*Sept 2018*August


----------



## Spartan86

MadScouser said:


> Hi there. We are owners at SSR, and are going "Home" Dec 27 for 11 nights. We have waitlisted a 1BR in Copper Creek. From experience - chances of success ?


No experience but a hard one to get. You might WL a shorter stay or two? Probably more likely to get a night or two or 3 than the whole 11?


----------



## Stitch808

MadScouser said:


> Hi there. We are owners at SSR, and are going "Home" Dec 27 for 11 nights. We have waitlisted a 1BR in Copper Creek. From experience - chances of success ?


Possibly depending on where you sit on the waitlist and if there is another declaration in the next couple months.


----------



## lovin'fl

Spartan86 said:


> No experience but a hard one to get. You might WL a shorter stay or two? Probably more likely to get a night or two or 3 than the whole 11?


Yeah, maybe they should waitlist 3 nights and do a second waitlist for another 3 nights and just plan on a split stay. I have only even gotten 1-3 night waitlists. Had 7 night waitlists that never came through.


----------



## likesdisney

What do you think the chances are that they would be able to get a rollaway bed or something like that in a studio?


----------



## lovin'fl

DVC doesn't do rollaways.


----------



## Vdh730

I booked our first visit to CC as members this morning - 8/18/19-8/24-19 .  11 months seems so very far away!
We can't wait. We are traveling with my parents a so we did the 2 bedroom lock off with roll in shower. As a child my parents took my brother and I the first year WL was open and I have stayed at WL one other time since. I can't wait to return the magic to my parents and my children.


----------



## iheartglaciers

likesdisney said:


> Planning a trip to Disney and I'd like to have my first stay at the Wilderness Lodge.   I'd love to stay at Copper Creek as its closer to the main building but Boulder Ridge would be good also.  Here's where we have to make a decision, we're looking at a studio, and we are 3 adults who each want their own bed,  and Boulder Ridge has a pull down bed, a pull out couch and a regular bed?  Does Copper Creek have a pull down bed?  As far as a pull down bed goes, whenever I've been in a studio or a room that's had one we've never had to use it before and paid little attention.   Would it work for an adult, or only meant for children?    Trying to make it work on a budget and hoping we can do it cause really want to stay there.



If you each want your own bed (and want a studio), Boulder Ridge would be your only option at WL.  It isn't in the main building, but it's not far (I find them very convenient to the quiet pool!).  As others have said, DVC doesn't do rollaway beds, but even if they did the Copper Creek studios are really small, so it probably wouldn't fit.  Regarding the pull down bed in the Boulder Ridge Studios, a small adult could definitely sleep on it, but I find it a lot more uncomfortable compared to the pull out sofa (and obviously the real bed).


----------



## mrsap

Vdh730 said:


> I booked our first visit to CC as members this morning - 8/18/19-8/24-19 .  11 months seems so very far away!
> We can't wait. We are traveling with my parents a so we did the 2 bedroom lock off with roll in shower. As a child my parents took my brother and I the first year WL was open and I have stayed at WL one other time since. I can't wait to return the magic to my parents and my children.



Awesome!!! I’ll put your dates on Page 1!!!


----------



## madgali2000

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats on starting a new thread! What a great thing to not just get in on the ground floor of something but to create it.  Here's some pixie dust to get you going  Over at the VWL Groupies thread, we had some discussion about changing our title to include Copper Creek, but in the end, we felt as though someone would come along before too long and initiate one primarily aimed at Copper Creek. We were right! Woohoo!
> 
> From a purely informational point of view, I would suggest editing your title to show it's *the* place to come for all the new CCVC folks--I wasn't certain before I clicked on it if the new thread was asking for advice from owners and lovers or, as it turned out to be, an actual place to call "home" on the DIS.  Perhaps something as simple as putting the title in all caps would help, for example.
> 
> Regardless, a hearty WELCOME HOME! to all of those who have opted to make CCVC their new DVC home.  I'll be dropping in here often to chat and keep up with the new thread, and at some point, I'm sure my wife and I will have dates to add to your list.




We are new copper creek owners and love to join! Madgali2000. Sept 2018


----------



## lovin'fl

madgali2000 said:


> We are new copper creek owners and love to join! Madgali2000. Sept 2018


Congrats! Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## mrsap

madgali2000 said:


> We are new copper creek owners and love to join! Madgali2000. Sept 2018




and Congrats!! Welcome to our little thread! I went ahead and put you on Page 1! (By the way, what's your UY?) Did you book your first trip as owners yet? Hope you enjoy chatting here with us, happy to have you as a new neighbor!! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## sleepydog25

I just realized that *Luv *and I booked Copper Creek a few weeks ago, so if you care to add us to the list:  5-9 March for the Flower and Garden Festival, and it's our first time staying at our sister resort!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Page 1 is updated with trip dates/new owners! 

Today was our FP day!! Got everything we wanted at the times we wanted!!! No issues with MDE!

60 DAYS to GO!!!!!


----------



## Stitch808

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Page 1 is updated with trip dates/new owners!
> 
> Today was our FP day!! Got everything we wanted at the times we wanted!!! No issues with MDE!
> 
> 60 DAYS to GO!!!!!


That’s great! We are also new CCV owners with an Aug UY! You can add us to page 1.  We can wait to book our first stay at CCV next month!


----------



## mrsap

Stitch808 said:


> That’s great! We are also new CCV owners with an Aug UY! You can add us to page 1.  We can wait to book our first stay at CCV next month!



and Congrats! Happy to have you as a new neighbor! It’s so exciting to book your first trip as owners! When are you looking to book? I’ll be happy to put you on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Stitch808

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy to have you as a new neighbor! It’s so exciting to book your first trip as owners! When are you looking to book? I’ll be happy to put you on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


We don’t have any dates for sure. Just looking at the end of Sept 2019 to hopefully catch Illumination one last time


----------



## BWV Dreamin

sleepydog25 said:


> I just realized that *Luv *and I booked Copper Creek a few weeks ago, so if you care to add us to the list:  5-9 March for the Flower and Garden Festival, and it's our first time staying at our sister resort!


Love that " Sister resort"....


----------



## DenLo

momtwoboys said:


> Did you like the walk in shower, and not miss the tub?



We are two adults and only take showers at home.  I think in the ten+ years we have lived in our home we have used the MBR tub once.


----------



## blackdogg

*blackdogg * Sept 18 * DEC*
*
Woo woo! New owners!!! Thrilled to finally join the dvc family. So excited to keep the vacations coming for years to come  *


----------



## mrsap

blackdogg said:


> *blackdogg * Sept 18 * DEC
> 
> Woo woo! New owners!!! Thrilled to finally join the dvc family. So excited to keep the vacations coming for years to come  *




and Congrats! Happy you found our little thread!! Did you book your first stay as owners yet? Any questions or if you’d like to chat about CCV, just post it here! Thank you for posting your information in the format! Makes it a lot easier for me to update Page 1! Happy to have you as our new neighbor and

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Stitch808

blackdogg said:


> *blackdogg * Sept 18 * DEC
> 
> Woo woo! New owners!!! Thrilled to finally join the dvc family. So excited to keep the vacations coming for years to come  *



 HOME, neighbor!  I was reading your post when you were looking into purchasing and you definitely decided on a great resort.  Was Dec UY your choice or was that what Disney is currently pushing?  I only ask because you mentioned on your purchasing post, you traveled at the end of summer and Dec, which makes a June UY much better with banking window for the built in insurance if you cancelled over 31 days in advance.


----------



## blackdogg

Stitch808 said:


> HOME, neighbor!  I was reading your post when you were looking into purchasing and you definitely decided on a great resort.  Was Dec UY your choice or was that what Disney is currently pushing?  I only ask because you mentioned on your purchasing post, you traveled at the end of summer and Dec, which makes a June UY much better with banking window for the built in insurance if you cancelled over 31 days in advance.



We are probably split three ways with July, Oct or Nov, then Dec travel... so opted for the Dec to get the added points without paying the dues for 2017. I believe Apr is the current UY being presented  Our first travel will prob be July but then Dec the following year. I think it will work out aok. We are both originally Floridians... when push comes to shove I hope we move to more fall/winter travel in the future. I can deal with the heat but summers are meant for the a/c in FL


----------



## Stitch808

blackdogg said:


> We are probably split three ways with July, Oct or Nov, then Dec travel... so opted for the Dec to get the added points without paying the dues for 2017. I believe Apr is the current UY being presented  Our first travel will prob be July but then Dec the following year. I think it will work out aok.


Great! Just wanted to see if you knew what UY would work for you and know when your banking deadline is.  (Knock on wood) We haven't cancelled a trip yet, but glad to have our banking window in March as we don't travel during the last 4 months of our UY due to DW work obligations.


----------



## momtwoboys

199 days.......


----------



## mrsap

momtwoboys said:


> 199 days.......



58 for us!! 

How about everyone else?!! SO excited for my first stay at CCV as an owner!!!!!!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

We just got back on Friday and I am finally recovering! We loved our first stay at CCV as owners. We arrived 9/16 and I got my room request: 6115. It was an alternate studio with a tub. It worked out so well for us with our early-to-bed toddler. I think we will probably be getting 1BR units for the next few visits to guarantee the extra space, but we would love to have this room again in the future. One note is that the balcony had larger decorative balcony details, so it wasn't quite enclosed, but it also wasn't the standard balcony. You can see the difference in this picture if you look at the middle balcony (6115) compared to the lower balcony (5115).

 

This worked out for us since we have the alternate configuration and it was too hot to enjoy being on the balcony much. We ate at RF and GP and enjoyed the food at both. We also ordered from Prime Now and got our Owner's Locker. I liked both and look forward to seeing how we like the Owner's Locker over the next year. Happy to answer any questions if you have them!


----------



## momtwoboys

shairpdrh said:


> We just got back on Friday and I am finally recovering! We loved our first stay at CCV as owners. We arrived 9/16 and I got my room request: 6115. It was an alternate studio with a tub. It worked out so well for us with our early-to-bed toddler. I think we will probably be getting 1BR units for the next few visits to guarantee the extra space, but we would love to have this room again in the future. One note is that the balcony had larger decorative balcony details, so it wasn't quite enclosed, but it also wasn't the standard balcony. You can see the difference in this picture if you look at the middle balcony (6115) compared to the lower balcony (5115).
> 
> View attachment 353624
> 
> This worked out for us since we have the alternate configuration and it was too hot to enjoy being on the balcony much. We ate at RF and GP and enjoyed the food at both. We also ordered from Prime Now and got our Owner's Locker. I liked both and look forward to seeing how we like the Owner's Locker over the next year. Happy to answer any questions if you have them!


any pics of the room, or view from your balcony? Glad you liked your stay at CCV! we stayed BRV last April and this coming April trying CCV.


----------



## shairpdrh

momtwoboys said:


> any pics of the room, or view from your balcony? Glad you liked your stay at CCV! we stayed BRV last April and this coming April trying CCV.



I didn't take any pics of the room (toddler settled right in and I prioritized getting into the parks over cleaning to take pics). It looked like the pics I had seen before our trip, so I wasn't sure there was much to add. Here is where I found photos previously:  https://smartmousetravel.com/2017/1...copper-creek-villas-disneys-wilderness-lodge/ and those pics are exactly what we saw.

I will upload our room view pics when I can get them resized tonight at home and post then.


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> We just got back on Friday and I am finally recovering! We loved our first stay at CCV as owners. We arrived 9/16 and I got my room request: 6115. It was an alternate studio with a tub. It worked out so well for us with our early-to-bed toddler. I think we will probably be getting 1BR units for the next few visits to guarantee the extra space, but we would love to have this room again in the future. One note is that the balcony had larger decorative balcony details, so it wasn't quite enclosed, but it also wasn't the standard balcony. You can see the difference in this picture if you look at the middle balcony (6115) compared to the lower balcony (5115).
> 
> View attachment 353624
> 
> This worked out for us since we have the alternate configuration and it was too hot to enjoy being on the balcony much. We ate at RF and GP and enjoyed the food at both. We also ordered from Prime Now and got our Owner's Locker. I liked both and look forward to seeing how we like the Owner's Locker over the next year. Happy to answer any questions if you have them!



Happy you had a wonderful time and was able to get your room request!!!!!! Thanks for sharing with us!!!!


----------



## Best Aunt

shairpdrh said:


> We also ordered from Prime Now and got our Owner's Locker. I liked both and look forward to seeing how we like the Owner's Locker over the next year.



You'll be spoiled because it makes packing so much easier!  When I'm going someplace else, I hate having to pack stuff which I know would be waiting for me if I were going to Orlando.


----------



## MilesMouse

Wife and I are very excited to join the CCV DVC family! We're probably doing DL next year so most likely 2020 will be our first stay at CCV.

MilesMouse * Sept 2018 * Sept 2018


----------



## shairpdrh

Best Aunt said:


> You'll be spoiled because it makes packing so much easier!  When I'm going someplace else, I hate having to pack stuff which I know would be waiting for me if I were going to Orlando.



I can totally see how this will happen! It was nice to pack up half of my Disney box that I keep at home and just leave it there.

 There was one funny moment where my 2.5 yo noticed her bubble wand in the box and said "that doesn't belong in there" and then we had to spend a few minutes talking about how it would be there for her when she came back. She is very attached to the bubble wand, but we only use it in FL. I think she will be so excited when we open the box in January,


----------



## mrsap

MilesMouse said:


> Wife and I are very excited to join the CCV DVC family! We're probably doing DL next year so most likely 2020 will be our first stay at CCV.
> 
> MilesMouse * Sept 2018 * Sept 2018



and Congrats, neighbor!! Happy you found us! Sounds like a great plan for the next 2 years! Hope you have a great time in DL! Thank you very much for posting your information for me!! I’ll get you up on Page 1 now!!! Congrats again and 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Best Aunt

shairpdrh said:


> I can totally see how this will happen! It was nice to pack up half of my Disney box that I keep at home and just leave it there.
> 
> There was one funny moment where my 2.5 yo noticed her bubble wand in the box and said "that doesn't belong in there" and then we had to spend a few minutes talking about how it would be there for her when she came back. She is very attached to the bubble wand, but we only use it in FL. I think she will be so excited when we open the box in January,



So cute!  I'm always excited when I open my Owners Locker and take out my battery-operated toothbrush, but your kid has me beat.


----------



## mrsap

Another declaration has been made!

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...hs-of-copper-creek-declared-for-dvc-inventory


----------



## Pooh12863

Wife and I just just join, booked our first trip as owners 6/23- 7/1

Pooh12863 * Sept 2018 * December


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Wife and I just just join, booked our first trip as owners 6/23- 7/1
> 
> Pooh12863 * Sept 2018 * December



and Congrats! Happy to have you as a neighbor! We’ll also be at CCV that week! Should be fun! Thank you very much for posting your information for me!! I'll get you up on Page 1 now!!! Congrats and

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Henwen88

mrsap said:


> Another declaration has been made!
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...hs-of-copper-creek-declared-for-dvc-inventory



I was just about to come link this... you are so on the ball!!!

And another wait list of mine has come thru, hooray


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> I was just about to come link this... you are so on the ball!!!
> 
> And another wait list of mine has come thru, hooray



Awesome! So exciting!


----------



## Leesha.Monster

I don’t think I ever posted here in this thread:

We’re DVC Members now!!! We joined during our August trip.

Leesha.Monster*August 2018*March 
July 2-13 first trip as owners


----------



## mrsap

Leesha.Monster said:


> I don’t think I ever posted here in this thread:
> 
> We’re DVC Members now!!! We joined during our August trip.
> 
> Leesha.Monster*August 2018*March
> July 2-13 first trip as owners



and Congrats! Welcome to CCV, neighbor! Happy you found us! Happy you booked your first trip!! Something special to look forward to! Feel free to drop in any time to chat! Thanks for posting your information, I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## blackdogg

So many of us going that week! We booked our 'welcome home' trip June 30- July 8 yesterday


----------



## mrsap

blackdogg said:


> So many of us going that week! We booked our 'welcome home' trip June 30- July 8 yesterday



Wow!!! That’s funny!! See you there!!!!

Added your dates to Page 1!


----------



## Leesha.Monster

blackdogg said:


> So many of us going that week! We booked our 'welcome home' trip June 30- July 8 yesterday



That’s awesome! We’ve been going mid-August for the last 2 years we’ve been, but I figured why not try a little earlier this time?! Looking forward to being there even longer for this trip too!


----------



## Toll

I have been lurking around here since January, and I thank you all for the great information posted in the thread.  Our first trip as members will be January 2-12, 2019.  Can't wait to get back to the Lodge!

Toll * JAN 2018 * August


----------



## mrsap

Toll said:


> I have been lurking around here since January, and I thank you all for the great information posted in the thread.  Our first trip as members will be January 2-12, 2019.  Can't wait to get back to the Lodge!
> 
> Toll * JAN 2018 * August



and Congrats! Happy you took the time to write!! This group is wonderful, come in and chat anytime! Thanks for writing out your information for me! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Another declaration has been made!
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...hs-of-copper-creek-declared-for-dvc-inventory


I missed this yesterday, thanks for being on top of it.   Looking at the floorpan, it agrees with what we had for the 6th floor.  I think the current floorpans on page 1 are quite accurate, and now we have confirmation on 3/4 of them.  The first floor will be interesting, but after our stay this month I made a couple of adjustments and I think we have it.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> I missed this yesterday, thanks for being on top of it.   Looking at the floorpan, it agrees with what we had for the 6th floor.  I think the current floorpans on page 1 are quite accurate, and now we have confirmation on 3/4 of them.  The first floor will be interesting, but after our stay this month I made a couple of adjustments and I think we have it.



No problem! Thank you for being on top of everything else!!


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> Another declaration has been made!
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...hs-of-copper-creek-declared-for-dvc-inventory





> So far, the DVC inventory at _Copper Creek_ includes the following accommodation types:10 - Dedicated Studios
> 17 - Dedicated One-Bedroom villas
> 29 - Lock-off Two-Bedroom villas
> 46 - Dedicated Two-Bedroom villas
> 3 - Three-Bedroom Grand Villas
> 18 - Cabins
> =
> 123 Vacation Homes



It is interesting that more dedicated 2BRs (46) have been declared than the 39 studios (combined dedicated 10 and 29 lock off villas). Good thing that DVC doesn't require members to only book what villa types that have been declared since what really matters is that we don't book more than the points declared or 71.4% of the resort.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DenLo said:


> It is interesting that more dedicated 2BRs (46) have been declared than the 39 studios (combined dedicated 10 and 29 lock off villas). Good thing that DVC doesn't require members to only book what villa types that have been declared since what really matters is that we don't book more than the points declared or 71.4% of the resort.


Yeah that first floor of almost all studios does start to skew the numbers as there are less and less undeclared rooms left.  It was definitely in use earlier in the month though.  I’m glad that they have flexibility in what members can book. I also bet we are getting to the point where Disney has enough cash reservations to fill the remaining 28.6% of the Resort, so it can be approaching full occupancy.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> No problem! Thank you for being on top of everything else!!


Speaking of which, when you have a chance the following links could be posted to the room view section on Page 1:
Room 7108 Dedicated 2 Bedroom: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-lovers-group•.3631019/page-87#post-59730250

Room 8019 CCV Cabin: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-lovers-group•.3631019/page-89#post-59743478 

Also I think there is a typo on the first Cabin picture link, it should be room 8026 instead of 8206.  Thanks so much for collecting and posting these!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Speaking of which, when you have a chance the following links could be posted to the room view section on Page 1:
> Room 7108 Dedicated 2 Bedroom: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-87#post-59730250
> 
> Room 8019 CCV Cabin: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-89#post-59743478
> 
> Also I think there is a typo on the first Cabin picture link, it should be room 8026 instead of 8206.  Thanks so much for collecting and posting these!



No problem! Thank you so much! I’ll try to get that done this afternoon!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Speaking of which, when you have a chance the following links could be posted to the room view section on Page 1:
> Room 7108 Dedicated 2 Bedroom: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-87#post-59730250
> 
> Room 8019 CCV Cabin: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-89#post-59743478
> 
> Also I think there is a typo on the first Cabin picture link, it should be room 8026 instead of 8206.  Thanks so much for collecting and posting these!




Page 1 is Updated. Thank you again!


----------



## PoohBuddy

We have our first "Welcome Home" trip July 16 - July 26!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

New owners!

Memorymakerfor4*Sept. 2018*March

We fell in love with CCV when we stayed there over the summer and it was hands down where we wanted to buy. Looking forward to booking for next Thanksgiving as a family! Husband and I just planned a quick getaway for the two of us in January and managed to snag a villa at Jambo. Still trying to wrap my head around how far in advance we need to plan vacations, but I'm not complaining because it gives me more time to plan fun stuff to do!


----------



## FFMickey

We also fell in love with WL. Just added on to our Aug UY contract. We can't wait until we can return "home" for the Christmas decorations!

*ETA: FFMickey*Sept 2018*August*


----------



## alieila

*alieila*July 2018*February
*
_We won't be able to enjoy till March 2020 as I've already made DCL plans for 2019 lol. Will be staying at Poly for one night prior to our boarding in March 2019. We will probably bank 2019 and borrow from 2020 to get a nice room for the three of us in March haven't figured it out 100%, plus it's a long time from now. _


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

mrsap said:


> and CONGRATS to ALL of you!!! Welcome to our little board, we’re happy to have you as our new neighbors! Do you have your first trips as owners planned? I’ll be sure to add you all to Page 1! Looking forward to chatting with you all and
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


I am waking up tomorrow bright and early to book my 11 month window!


----------



## queenof2princesses

Queenof2princesses*September2018*April
I have been dreaming of this for years! DD21 and I spent her birthday week at CS and had the best trip of ‘firsts’! We did something new every day, including my first visit to WL! I new I was home when I walked through the door...so happy to be family
Angel


----------



## Shellyb84

*Shellyb84*September 2018*June
*
We are new DVC members as of yesterday!  We bought 250 points at CCV.  I'll admit I was a bit surprised about the lack of availability for June (so about 8 months out) at our home resort - we want 13 nights total and were only able to get 5 (and they are not consecutive).  Hoping that we can piece something together once we hit 7 months!  

Our first trip as owners will be April 1-7, 2019.  We currently have the 1st through 3rd at PVB, and the 3rd and 6th at BLT.  We waitlisted BLT for the 4th and 5th.  If we are able to get the same room type, will member services merge the reservations?


----------



## mrsap

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> New owners!
> 
> Memorymakerfor4*Sept. 2018*March
> 
> We fell in love with CCV when we stayed there over the summer and it was hands down where we wanted to buy. Looking forward to booking for next Thanksgiving as a family! Husband and I just planned a quick getaway for the two of us in January and managed to snag a villa at Jambo. Still trying to wrap my head around how far in advance we need to plan vacations, but I'm not complaining because it gives me more time to plan fun stuff to do!





FFMickey said:


> We also fell in love with WL. Just added on to our Aug UY contract. We can't wait until we can return "home" for the Christmas decorations!
> 
> *ETA: FFMickey*Sept 2018*August*





alieila said:


> *alieila*July 2018*February
> *
> _We won't be able to enjoy till March 2020 as I've already made DCL plans for 2019 lol. Will be staying at Poly for one night prior to our boarding in March 2019. We will probably bank 2019 and borrow from 2020 to get a nice room for the three of us in March haven't figured it out 100%, plus it's a long time from now. _





queenof2princesses said:


> Queenof2princesses*September2018*April
> I have been dreaming of this for years! DD21 and I spent her birthday week at CS and had the best trip of ‘firsts’! We did something new every day, including my first visit to WL! I new I was home when I walked through the door...so happy to be family
> Angel





Shellyb84 said:


> *Shellyb84*September 2018*June
> *
> We are new DVC members as of yesterday!  We bought 250 points at CCV.  I'll admit I was a bit surprised about the lack of availability for June (so about 8 months out) at our home resort - we want 13 nights total and were only able to get 5 (and they are not consecutive).  Hoping that we can piece something together once we hit 7 months!
> 
> Our first trip as owners will be April 1-7, 2019.  We currently have the 1st through 3rd at PVB, and the 3rd and 6th at BLT.  We waitlisted BLT for the 4th and 5th.  If we are able to get the same room type, will member services merge the reservations?



to ALL of our new neighbors!!! I’m so sorry I’m  behind, we were away for the weekend!! I will be updating Page 1 to add each of you!!! How exciting to have all of you come aboard!! Feel free to drop in anytime to chat with us!! Our little thread is getting bigger by the day!! Couldn’t be happier!!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

@Shellyb84 - Hey there!! Great that you bought DVC at CCV!!! We never got to meet up at BCV this summer, but maybe we’ll be able to at CCV at some point!! Happy for you!


----------



## FFMickey

Shellyb84 said:


> I'll admit I was a bit surprised about the lack of availability for June (so about 8 months out) at our home resort - we want 13 nights total and were only able to get 5 (and they are not consecutive). Hoping that we can piece something together once we hit 7 months!


CCV is only 70% declared so that could have something to do with availability at this time. Get on the waitlist asap before the 7 month opens up to increase your chances if they declare the rest of the resort or other CCV members decide to go to a different resort at 7 months.


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

I just booked 2 studios at Copper Creek for September 2019! I want both rooms next to each other. I called after booking to request the rooms be near each other such as 5119 & 5121. My confusion comes where she made it seem the room type I chose, which were 2 walk in showers, take priority over having the rooms next to each other. I just want them next to each other but I had to choose the shower type when booking. Should I change one room to a tub if I wanted *119 & *121 rooms?


----------



## Shellyb84

FFMickey said:


> CCV is only 70% declared so that could have something to do with availability at this time. Get on the waitlist asap before the 7 month opens up to increase your chances if they declare the rest of the resort or other CCV members decide to go to a different resort at 7 months.



Oh ok, yes we're already on the waitlist!  Fingers crossed!  I'm ok with a different resort too, we just don't want to have to do more than a 2 resort split.


----------



## Shellyb84

mrsap said:


> @Shellyb84 - Hey there!! Great that you bought DVC at CCV!!! We never got to meet up at BCV this summer, but maybe we’ll be able to at CCV at some point!! Happy for you!



Thank you!  We are so excited!


----------



## FFMickey

Oozma_Kappa said:


> I just booked 2 studios at Copper Creek for September 2019! I want both rooms next to each other. I called after booking to request the rooms be near each other such as 5119 & 5121. My confusion comes where she made it seem the room type I chose, which were 2 walk in showers, take priority over having the rooms next to each other. I just want them next to each other but I had to choose the shower type when booking. Should I change one room to a tub if I wanted *119 & *121 rooms?


Yes, the type of room booked takes priority, such as bookable views (which CCV doesn't have). Also, you should try and make your request more generic because if one of the rooms you requested is unavailable, the room assigner doesn't know why you choose it, they'll just assign you any room available. IMHO, you'll get a better result that way than requesting specific rooms.


----------



## DenLo

Oozma_Kappa said:


> I just booked 2 studios at Copper Creek for September 2019! I want both rooms next to each other. I called after booking to request the rooms be near each other such as 5119 & 5121. My confusion comes where she made it seem the room type I chose, which were 2 walk in showers, take priority over having the rooms next to each other. I just want them next to each other but I had to choose the shower type when booking. Should I change one room to a tub if I wanted *119 & *121 rooms?



It is true that CCV is only 75% declared.  Except on the first floor there are very few studios next to each other whether they have a shower or tub.  I would have member services add the remark "traveling with reservation #XXXXXXXXX" to each reservation showing the other reservation number.  The room assigners are real good getting rooms near each other, but they might be down the hall from each other versus next door.


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

FFMickey said:


> Yes, the type of room booked takes priority, such as bookable views (which CCV doesn't have). Also, you should try and make your request more generic because if one of the rooms you requested is unavailable, the room assigner doesn't know why you choose it, they'll just assign you any room available. IMHO, you'll get a better result that way than requesting specific rooms.


Thanks for the tip. Is there a map of which dedicated studios have walk in showers and which are tubs? I essentially need to know if I should book a shower/shower, tub/shower, or tub/tub in order to get these rooms next to each other.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Hi all, been talking to our guide about adding on at CCV, we're out in WDW (actually have a night booked at Boulder Ridge for after MNSSHP) in a couple of weeks so will have a proper look then and decide.

I've owned at BCV since 2002 and haven't added on since 2003 (also BCV) so very excited to potentially buy there


----------



## FFMickey

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Hi all, been talking to our guide about adding on at CCV, we're out in WDW (actually have a night booked at Boulder Ridge for after MNSSHP) in a couple of weeks so will have a proper look then and decide.



You will love it! We stayed at BRV in September and we left with more points. The thing that sold us was that CCV is in the main building of WL. We had the last room in BRV which made for long walks.


----------



## TinkerBellSam

So... we have paid our deposit.  Trying to read through some of the documentation. DH is concerned with things like we only have "privileges" at the pools and that we can be asked to leave if it becomes too crowed. Resort guests get 1st priority.  Also something about they can terminate our membership if they decide we have broken any rules.

Anyone have any experience with these situations or is DVC just CYA?

Thanks!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TinkerBellSam said:


> So... we have paid our deposit.  Trying to read through some of the documentation. DH is concerned with things like we only have "privileges" at the pools and that we can be asked to leave if it becomes too crowed. Resort guests get 1st priority.  Also something about they can terminate our membership if they decide we have broken any rules.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these situations or is DVC just CYA?
> 
> Thanks!!!



The pool comment sounds like in reference to pool hopping,  not if you are using the pool at the DVC resort you are staying at. 

The other - I've heard of it.  Those situations were because of commercial renting.   You have to do something big and unless that was your plan I wouldn't consider it a big concern.   Just something good to know.


----------



## Starwind

FYI, includes menu info and pricing: "*Reservations Now Open for Storybook Dining at Artist Point*"  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ow-open-for-storybook-dining-at-artist-point/


----------



## DenLo

Starwind said:


> FYI, includes menu info and pricing: "*Reservations Now Open for Storybook Dining at Artist Point*"  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ow-open-for-storybook-dining-at-artist-point/



The menu looks interesting.  I'll be interested to hear which characters will be available.  I was disappointed that the new Artist Point won't be opening until 12/16/18 as we will be WDW in December through December 13th.  I am hoping for a soft early opening.


----------



## DenLo

Has anyone here booked 3 nights in a Cabin or Grand villa (or another concierge room or suite) and purchased the extra fast passes?  Were you able to book the same attractions at both the 90 day mark and again at the 60 day mark.  Or did they say you already have a FP booked in the same tier for that park, so at 60 days you can't book one of these 3 rides, like they limit it at DHS and Epcot.  I can't find anything about these passes.  Are they still available?  Would you do it again?

In 2020 we are celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary are thinking of renting a cabin for just the two of us.  We might due 3 nights if these extra FPs are offered, especially if we can do Star Wars attractions.


----------



## FFMickey

DenLo said:


> Has anyone here booked 3 nights in a Cabin or Grand villa (or another concierge room or suite) and purchased the extra fast passes?  Were you able to book the same attractions at both the 90 day mark and again at the 60 day mark.  Or did they say you already have a FP booked in the same tier for that park, so at 60 days you can't book one of these 3 rides, like they limit it at DHS and Epcot.  I can't find anything about these passes.  Are they still available?  Would you do it again?
> 
> In 2020 we are celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary are thinking of renting a cabin for just the two of us.  We might due 3 nights if these extra FPs are offered, especially if we can do Star Wars attractions.



I don't believe the cabins or grand villas are considered "club level", which means no extra FPs. The only DVC rooms that have club level benefits are the concierge rooms at AKV.

ETA: you do get the ability to get the extra FP with cabin and bungalow stays. I had no idea, I thought it was just club level rooms.


----------



## queenof2princesses

I am so excited I can hardly stand it! Got some major pixie dust today..I was able to book my welcome home reservation for 12/15-12/18. We will have 2 studios since there are 5 of us now. This will be my oldest daughter and her husband’s first Christmas, so we are literally starting our new family tradition this year! I know I will be able to sell DH on DVC when he sees CC and WL. He is not yet convinced, but trusts me.  We have stayed in most resorts, but never at WL! I can’t wait to see Christmas at Disney again, it has been too long!


----------



## kungaloosh22

DenLo said:


> Has anyone here booked 3 nights in a Cabin or Grand villa (or another concierge room or suite) and purchased the extra fast passes?  Were you able to book the same attractions at both the 90 day mark and again at the 60 day mark.  Or did they say you already have a FP booked in the same tier for that park, so at 60 days you can't book one of these 3 rides, like they limit it at DHS and Epcot.  I can't find anything about these passes.  Are they still available?  Would you do it again?
> 
> In 2020 we are celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary are thinking of renting a cabin for just the two of us.  We might due 3 nights if these extra FPs are offered, especially if we can do Star Wars attractions.



*DenLo*, yes, you _can_ do this with a Cabin stay (but not a Grand Villa, even though that's more points). We did this on our last trip. It was great, but I don't know if I'd do it again simply because it's a bit of a park time commitment to have 6 fast passes booked at 1-hour intervals for 3 park days, and when you stay in a cabin, you kind of want more resort time. Disney will tell you that you can't duplicate fast passes with your regular set and the extra set, but we were able to later change our regular fast passes to duplicate the extras anyway. So were were able to get 2 FoP fast passes in 1 day, plus NRJ, which was awesome! Also note that Disney will book both your extra and regular fast passes for you when you call at 90-days out from your check-out date. Anyway, that's how it all worked last spring. It's possible things have changed by now. There's a comprehensive logistics thread here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/club-level-fastpass-purchase-logistics.3657573


----------



## mrsap

queenof2princesses said:


> I am so excited I can hardly stand it! Got some major pixie dust today..I was able to book my welcome home reservation for 12/15-12/18. We will have 2 studios since there are 5 of us now. This will be my oldest daughter and her husband’s first Christmas, so we are literally starting our new family tradition this year! I know I will be able to sell DH on DVC when he sees CC and WL. He is not yet convinced, but trusts me.  We have stayed in most resorts, but never at WL! I can’t wait to see Christmas at Disney again, it has been too long!



That’s great! I completely agree - selling your DH will be pretty easy once he walks through the front doors of WL for the first time during Christmas!!!! It’s breathtaking! That’s what hooked us years back!! Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Oozma_Kappa said:


> I just booked 2 studios at Copper Creek for September 2019! I want both rooms next to each other. I called after booking to request the rooms be near each other such as 5119 & 5121. My confusion comes where she made it seem the room type I chose, which were 2 walk in showers, take priority over having the rooms next to each other. I just want them next to each other but I had to choose the shower type when booking. Should I change one room to a tub if I wanted *119 & *121 rooms?


First of all Congratulations!  It should be great to be at Copper Creek with two rooms.  As you found, the shower type is a bookable category, so it will be guaranteed unlike other requests.  Based off what we do know I would not change your booking to one of each. You would probably have the best chance at rooms next to each other with two tub rooms, but they would likely be on the first floor.  If that’s not what you want, going with two shower rooms and as @DenLo  suggested having the “traveling with” notes on both reservations should get you close. 



Oozma_Kappa said:


> Is there a map of which dedicated studios have walk in showers and which are tubs? I essentially need to know if I should book a shower/shower, tub/shower, or tub/tub in order to get these rooms next to each other.



Unfortunately we don’t have complete info regarding which rooms have tubs, but we started collecting info here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-lovers-group•.3631019/page-58#post-59014897

My current conclusion is that we have not seen a non-tub room on the first floor, and based off foundation issues we believe those to all be tub studios. That leaves some other tub studios, which we have seen to be the alternate lockoffs on most floors (the x115 rooms).  There are still a couple of others, but most of the remaining upper floor studios are walk in showers.


----------



## DenLo

kungaloosh22 said:


> *DenLo*, yes, you _can_ do this with a Cabin stay (but not a Grand Villa, even though that's more points). We did this on our last trip. It was great, but I don't know if I'd do it again simply because it's a bit of a park time commitment to have 6 fast passes booked at 1-hour intervals for 3 park days, and when you stay in a cabin, you kind of want more resort time. Disney will tell you that you can't duplicate fast passes with your regular set and the extra set, but we were able to later change our regular fast passes to duplicate the extras anyway. So were were able to get 2 FoP fast passes in 1 day, plus NRJ, which was awesome! Also note that Disney will book both your extra and regular fast passes for you when you call at 90-days out from your check-out date. Anyway, that's how it all worked last spring. It's possible things have changed by now. There's a comprehensive logistics thread here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/club-level-fastpass-purchase-logistics.3657573



Thank you so much for this information.  I am surprised that Grand Villas do not count.  Too many people maybe?  I'll check out the link you provided.
.
Wish me luck or some pixie dust that it will work for Star Wars when it opens.  We might need the 90 day mark just to get FPs for it.   Although we will be staying another 5 days before the cabin reservation probably at BLT.  We will need to make the cabin reservation at the 7 month mark, so hopefully we won't have any problems getting it.   It does look like Copper Creek will be sold out in 2019 so I am wondering if more owners will book cabins due to lack of availability for 2BRs.   Although that is a hefty point increase between the two.


----------



## Henwen88

DenLo said:


> Thank you so much for this information.  I am surprised that Grand Villas do not count.  To many people maybe?  I'll check out the link you provided.
> .
> Wish me luck or some pixie dust that it will work for Star Wars when it opens.  We might need the 90 day mark just to get FPs for it.   Although we will be staying another 5 days before the cabin reservation probably at BLT.  We will need to make the cabin reservation at the 7 month mark, so hopefully we won't have any problems getting it.   It does look like Copper Creek will be sold out in 2019 so I am wondering if more owners will book cabins due to lack of availability for 2BRs.   Although that is a hefty point increase between the two.



I got that call last week for an upcoming cabin stay.  The CM made sure to tell me like twenty times that this is a Pilot program, so things may change or be discontinued.  At this time, the cost was $50 per person, per day for the extra 3 (premium) fastpasses.  He said that all 6 passes can be booked at the 90 day window (on the phone), and did mention about not doubling up on attractions, but that sometimes the regular FPs can be changed at the 60 day window if available.  The extra FPs are tier-less, and can be used at any park. 

The VIP tour is only like 4 grand, and he led with that... so by the time we got to fifty dollar fastpasses they didn't sound half bad lol.


----------



## blackdogg

Henwen88 said:


> I got that call last week for an upcoming cabin stay.  The CM made sure to tell me like twenty times that this is a Pilot program, so things may change or be discontinued.  At this time, the cost was $50 per person, per day for the extra 3 (premium) fastpasses.  He said that all 6 passes can be booked at the 90 day window (on the phone), and did mention about not doubling up on attractions, but that sometimes the regular FPs can be changed at the 60 day window if available.  The extra FPs are tier-less, and can be used at any park.
> 
> The VIP tour is only like 4 grand, and he led with that... so by the time we got to fifty dollar fastpasses they didn't sound half bad lol.


So was the extra $50 per person, per day also part of the whole reunion station usage? That would make a lot of sense making it much more like club level across the properties. Not that I think that price and general layout is really the best at all at WL/CCV.


----------



## DenLo

blackdogg said:


> So was the extra $50 per person, per day also part of the whole reunion station usage? That would make a lot of sense making it much more like club level across the properties. Not that I think that price and general layout is really the best at all at WL/CCV.



The Reunion Station Club Level $50 is a separate expense.  Any DVC member staying at Boulder Ridge or Copper Creek are eligible for the Reunion Station privileges at $50 per person length of stay.  But those staying in the Cabins at CCV or the Bungalows at PVB can pay $50 per person per day for 3 additional FP+ with a minimum of a 3 night stay required.


----------



## blackdogg

DenLo said:


> The Reunion Station Club Level $50 is a separate expense.  Any DVC member staying at Boulder Ridge or Copper Creek are eligible for the Reunion Station privileges at $50 per person length of stay.  But those staying in the Cabins at CCV or the Bungalows at PVB can pay $50 per person per day for 3 additional FP+ with a minimum of a 3 night stay required.


So $50 for Reunion Station privileges, per person, per day... + $50 for extra fast passes... which most club levels resorts on property will give you anyhow if you chat for any length of time. Just. Wow. There is a great deal of profit going on already on Disney's behalf. I'd love if they found a better happy medium in this lane. We have always been willing to pay extra for club level perks but currently they seem to be price gouging for the dvc members here in the WL scenario which is just silly. We all are obviously happy to pay for our time/experience. Just not a crazy price.


----------



## BillPA

Remember what PT Barnum said, there's one born every minute.


----------



## jarestel

CL rooms are typically priced a couple of hundred dollars or so extra per night for CL access at the hotels so I guess the RS pricing isn't too out of line in that respect. The problem seems to be that some people don't think of RS as a true CL experience which makes the price a bit harder to take. Unless they beef up the offerings and add more perceived "value" for the RS package, the experiment will likely fold in the not too distant future. It's difficult to generalize, but I get the impression from reading the boards that the average DVC member isn't really looking for CL offerings anyway which makes it even harder to sustain.


----------



## DenLo

blackdogg said:


> So $50 for Reunion Station privileges, *per person, per day... + $50 for extra fast passes... which most club levels resorts on property will give you anyhow if you chat for any length of time. Just. Wow.* There is a great deal of profit going on already on Disney's behalf. I'd love if they found a better happy medium in this lane. We have always been willing to pay extra for club level perks but currently they seem to be price gouging for the dvc members here in the WL scenario which is just silly. We all are obviously happy to pay for our time/experience. Just not a crazy price.



Maybe Disney didn't want to give free FPs to Club Level anymore.  Personally I have never though Club Level perks were worth the extra money.  I don't think I really would have anyway as the club level rooms are just too expensive.  And we are view people and the AKV club level rooms don't have great views.   We are only planning to do a cabin and hopefully be able to purchase the extra FPs in 2020 for a very special anniversary.


----------



## mrsap

44 DAYS today!!

 On a random note, my DH really wanted to go back to Beaches and Cream, he loved it there when we went in June. I randomly went online this morning at 7 AM and one popped up for the day I needed!  It’s the little things


----------



## FFMickey

mrsap said:


> 44 DAYS today!!
> 
> On a random note, my DH really wanted to go back to Beaches and Cream, he loved it there when we went in June. I randomly went online this morning at 7 AM and one popped up for the day I needed!  It’s the little things


Glad you found a reservation, especially during "free dining".... We have that on our to do list sometime soon. The good part about DVC is there is always a next time!


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> Glad you found a reservation, especially during "free dining".... We have that on our to do list sometime soon. The good part about DVC is there is always a next time!



LOL it really has been a pain trying to book random ADR’s the past couple years! ...But you are SO right!!!!


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

GrandCalifornian said:


> First of all Congratulations!  It should be great to be at Copper Creek with two rooms.  As you found, the shower type is a bookable category, so it will be guaranteed unlike other requests.  Based off what we do know I would not change your booking to one of each. You would probably have the best chance at rooms next to each other with two tub rooms, but they would likely be on the first floor.  If that’s not what you want, going with two shower rooms and as @DenLo  suggested having the “traveling with” notes on both reservations should get you close.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we don’t have complete info regarding which rooms have tubs, but we started collecting info here:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-58#post-59014897
> 
> My current conclusion is that we have not seen a non-tub room on the first floor, and based off foundation issues we believe those to all be tub studios. That leaves some other tub studios, which we have seen to be the alternate lockoffs on most floors (the x115 rooms).  There are still a couple of others, but most of the remaining upper floor studios are walk in showers.


Thank you so much! This is very helpful. I just bought 200 points a month ago by myself, so I'm learning all this on my own. I appreciate all the info this forum has offered. I'm looking forward to my parents staying somewhere nice! I will definitely take photos of these rooms to post when I get there. I am going in November (Carribean Beach) and am eating at Whispering Canyon for the first time. It will be odd to be there knowing I own those points but not be able to stay there til a year later.


----------



## DonnerB

*DonnerB*May 2018*December
*
Hey neighbors!  My sister and I became DVC members on a visit to the World with our parents this spring (they own at SSR).  We've planned our first stay for August 2019 to sneak in a few final viewings of Illuminations (call me crazy, but it's the only must-see nighttime entertainment for me during a trip!).


----------



## mrsap

*NEWS: One time use points cost went up to $19!
*
https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...4295-price-of-one-time-use-points-rises-to-19


----------



## mrsap

DonnerB said:


> *DonnerB*May 2018*December
> *
> Hey neighbors!  My sister and I became DVC members on a visit to the World with our parents this spring (they own at SSR).  We've planned our first stay for August 2019 to sneak in a few final viewings of Illuminations (call me crazy, but it's the only must-see nighttime entertainment for me during a trip!).



to the Copper Creek Family and Congrats! Happy you found our little board! That’s great you already planned your first trip! If you want to give me your dates I can add them to Page 1! I will be happy to add your information to the owners list as well (thanks for posting your information string for me!) If you have any questions, feel free to ask them here!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

*NEWS: Reunion Station Updates
*
Effective today, Reunion Station now allows you to book only the days you want to use it (does not force you to book entire stay), and you also can choose party size. I called twice to confirm this information as well.



A big Thank You to @Wakey and @chicagodisneyguy for the information!


----------



## bobbiwoz

BRV guests can do this?


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> BRV guests can do this?



From what I understand, any DVC member/owner can. Can call to confirm to be sure.


----------



## FFMickey

mrsap said:


> From what I understand, any DVC member/owner can. Can call to confirm to be sure.


If I remember right, you had to be staying at either CCV or BRV.


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> If I remember right, you had to be staying at either CCV or BRV.



According to the CM I spoke to, they said it’s now open to any DVC owner... but doesn’t hurt to call and ask again.


----------



## bobbiwoz

One more question...1day, the afternoon and next morning...or just the afternoon?


----------



## mrsap

Breakfast: 7-10

Hot Apps/Dessert: 4-6

I’m told the food/alcohol is only available till 6. I was told coffee/tea and soft drinks are out past this time till 10. One CM told me if there’s leftovers they leave them out, another said they don’t.


----------



## Shellyb84

mrsap said:


> Breakfast: 7-10
> 
> Hot Apps/Dessert: 4-6
> 
> I’m told the food/alcohol is only available till 6. I was told coffee/tea and soft drinks are out past this time till 10. One CM told me if there’s leftovers they leave them out, another said they don’t.



It's kind of a bummer it's only breakfast and 2 hours in the evening of food and alcohol.  I would probably do this sometime if it was more like typical club level hours.


----------



## Henwen88

Shellyb84 said:


> It's kind of a bummer it's only breakfast and 2 hours in the evening of food and alcohol.  I would probably do this sometime if it was more like typical club level hours.



Completely agree!!!


----------



## mrsap

Shellyb84 said:


> It's kind of a bummer it's only breakfast and 2 hours in the evening of food and alcohol.  I would probably do this sometime if it was more like typical club level hours.



I agree, I’m not happy with the hours at all!! Still not really happy with the price either - BUT - prior to buying DVC, we always stayed CL, and it seems like the closest thing I’ll get to it besides getting a cash room. With the adjustment of picking days that you want, we booked it for 2 days during our upcoming stay in November! I’m actually excited - I feel like it gives me the CL fix I’m missing!


----------



## Shellyb84

mrsap said:


> I agree, I’m not happy with the hours at all!! Still not really happy with the price either - BUT - prior to buying DVC, we always stayed CL, and it seems like the closest thing I’ll get to it besides getting a cash room. With the adjustment of picking days that you want, we booked it for 2 days during our upcoming stay in November! I’m actually excited - I feel like it gives me the CL fix I’m missing!



it would cost us $133 a day.  I figure we could get a nice meal or evening at Trader Sam's for that and eat breakfast in the room lol!  If they extend the hours though they can take my money!


----------



## blackdogg

Yay on the Reunion Station! I agree this will fill our Club Level fix perfectly. It will be great for resort days... That length of stay for every fam member was just too too much.  I wonder if although it states 4-6 if drinks aren't still readily available in the lounge all day as is the case with CL usually. I have seen good reviews for the drawing deal offered there as well that I think would be fun for our older kiddos. I'm liking it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> *NEWS: Reunion Station Updates
> *
> Effective today, Reunion Station now allows you to book only the days you want to use it (does not force you to book entire stay), and you also can choose party size. I called twice to confirm this information as well.
> 
> View attachment 357374
> 
> A big Thank You to @Wakey and @chicagodisneyguy for the information!



To me, this is still a crazy price for a partial concierge experience.  Breakfast and two hours in the afternoon?  I'd rather head out and select items I know are awesome that I'll like vs hope that what they are serving is appealing for that time.  Order wine I love vs whatever they are serving.  The "breakfast" is nothing special - I'd buy my favorite cereal and toppings.  And place to hang out?  WL is filled with those. 

A CL level has more offerings thru out the entire day and is a single price for the entire room occupants.   This still is overpriced.   I'd take the $100 for 2 and enjoy my own balcony or cabin porch with items I really wanted.


----------



## mrsap

Just wanted to confirm, I just spoke to a CM (was updating AP’s), and asked about other DVC owners bring permitted to book Reunion Station...

She said it was, at one time, exclusive to CCV and BRV owners, but they now have extended it to all DVC owners staying at other resorts.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> Just wanted to confirm, I just spoke to a CM (was updating AP’s), and asked about other DVC owners bring permitted to book Reunion Station...
> 
> She said it was, at one time, exclusive to CCV and BRV owners, but they now have extended it to all DVC owners staying at other resorts.



Just a clarification, it was for DVC stays at CCV and BRV, not specifically to CCV and BRV owners.  And sure they can open it up to any owners staying onsite because it makes zero sense, IMO, to come all the way over to WL for cereal or a breakfast roll and a few apps in the afternoon.  

Frankly it's time to just make it the Community Hall it was supposed to be for CCV/BRV.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just a clarification, it was for DVC stays at CCV and BRV, not specifically to CCV and BRV owners.  And sure they can open it up to any owners staying onsite because it makes zero sense, IMO, to come all the way over to WL for cereal or a breakfast roll and a few apps in the afternoon.
> 
> Frankly it's time to just make it the Community Hall it was supposed to be for CCV/BRV.



From what I was told it was exclusive for CCV and BRV owners only, staying on site. Now it's for any DVC owner staying at any property. Of course, if you find different info, feel free to share.

I personally could care less about a Community hall, I actually welcome a Club Lounge. They just need to adjust the price, and extend food hours, and I'll be there every stay.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> From what I was told it was exclusive for CCV and BRV owners only, staying on site. Now it's for any DVC owner staying at any property. Of course, if you find different info, feel free to share.
> 
> I personally could care less about a Community hall, I actually welcome a Club Lounge. They just need to adjust the price, and extend food hours, and I'll be there every stay.



They were not concerned where you owned.  You just had to be staying at CCV or BRV and be a DVC member.   (probably a qualified member but not positive)


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They were not concerned where you owned.  You just had to be staying at CCV or BRV and be a DVC member.   (probably a qualified member but not positive)



Not that it matters anymore- we lost our exclusivity!!!


----------



## blackdogg

I need to change my post... I like the idea. I really do. I like that it is going in the direction of at least making sense $ wise. But after bouncing the thought and rereading... I agree, not many people are going to go for this and definitely not from another resort. I love CL. The little class things they do which are an extra cost and a specific time perhaps but for the breakfast cereal and single glass of wine... not for $50+. Offer more for that $50 or go in a different direction. Great little spot for something?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> Not that it matters anymore- we lost our exclusivity!!!



Even BLT TOTWL was open at the start to any members as long as they were staying at BLT although there were plenty that thought the qualification should be that you owned at BLT.  Then it opened up to all DVC members staying onsite which honestly is what I thought it should have always been in order to viable.  It would be more trouble than it's worth and too restrictive to limit where one owned for these things - they need them to be financially viable and be used. 

I wouldn't be too sad that this has opened up as it makes little sense for member staying elsewhere to do.   It is a good example of how things change though.


----------



## iheartglaciers

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It is a good example of how things change though.



Hopefully it will keep changing and change into a community hall hahaha.  I'm not holding my breath


----------



## pineapplepalms

iheartglaciers said:


> Hopefully it will keep changing and change into a community hall hahaha.  I'm not holding my breath



That's my hope as well even though it's probably unlikely. DS2 loved the community hall at BWV this summer and with another little one almost here, there will be many years where they'll be at the age to enjoy the activities offered at a community hall more than a club level type offering.


----------



## Busymom1015

We just bought our first DVC contract at CCV. Use year April! We got a great deal! They gave us $3500 off and 200 points right away with 200 more coming in April 2019 we are very excited!!! We haven’t actually seen CCV or WL though! Lol We usually always stay at BC or YC. Any idea how the room size of the studio compares to the standard hotel rooms there?


----------



## BillPA

Welcome home, but know that all units at CCV are among the smallest in the entire DVC collection. The units are redesigned hotel rooms into DVC units,  1 room = studio, 2 rooms = 1 BR, 3 rooms = 2 BR...


----------



## FFMickey

Busymom1015 said:


> We just bought our first DVC contract at CCV. Use year April! We got a great deal! They gave us $3500 off and 200 points right away with 200 more coming in April 2019 we are very excited!!! We haven’t actually seen CCV or WL though! Lol We usually always stay at BC or YC. Any idea how the room size of the studio compares to the standard hotel rooms there?


Congratulations and home! You'll love the lodge and Christmastime is the best. I can't comment on the studio size as we haven't stayed at CCV yet.


----------



## Shellyb84

Busymom1015 said:


> We just bought our first DVC contract at CCV. Use year April! We got a great deal! They gave us $3500 off and 200 points right away with 200 more coming in April 2019 we are very excited!!! We haven’t actually seen CCV or WL though! Lol We usually always stay at BC or YC. Any idea how the room size of the studio compares to the standard hotel rooms there?



Yay! We just bought a couple weeks ago and also got the developers credit which made it a great deal! We’ve been regulars at BC also. The CCV studios are a bit smaller since they are converted resort rooms, and WL rooms are smaller than BC resort rooms. They are VERY well done and lovely though!  Have you booked your
Welcome home stay yet?


----------



## mrsap

Busymom1015 said:


> We just bought our first DVC contract at CCV. Use year April! We got a great deal! They gave us $3500 off and 200 points right away with 200 more coming in April 2019 we are very excited!!! We haven’t actually seen CCV or WL though! Lol We usually always stay at BC or YC. Any idea how the room size of the studio compares to the standard hotel rooms there?



and Congrats! Happy to have you as a neighbor!
Just to let you know, you got 200 points now because you just purchased. You get your points instantly when you buy direct. Since April is your Use year, on April 1 of every year, you’ll get your allotment of 200 points (or whatever is remaining if you borrow or bank, etc).
The rooms are actually converted Wilderness Lodge rooms! They did a beautiful job!!  Check out page 1 of this thread for more information, including 3-D Panoramic views!


----------



## Busymom1015

Shellyb84 said:


> Yay! We just bought a couple weeks ago and also got the developers credit which made it a great deal! We’ve been regulars at BC also. The CCV studios are a bit smaller since they are converted resort rooms, and WL rooms are smaller than BC resort rooms. They are VERY well done and lovely though!  Have you booked your
> Welcome home stay yet?


Not yet we will likely go the beginning of Nov 2019 so it’s too early to book yet


----------



## debedo

Hey Mrsap!  Could you please add us to the logbook.... we have a dedicated 2 bedroom booked for January 21 for 5 days then doing a split stay and moving over to a 2 bedroom at the BC.  It will be so hard to leave our CCV but we want to try stormalong pool.   We are from Minnesota so if it’s chilly we can still go swimming.   Taking our kids and granddaughters (2 year olds first trip!).  Just LOVE my points....we are doing the double digit dance at 98 days.


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> Hey Mrsap!  Could you please add us to the logbook.... we have a dedicated 2 bedroom booked for January 21 for 5 days then doing a split stay and moving over to a 2 bedroom at the BC.  It will be so hard to leave our CCV but we want to try stormalong pool.   We are from Minnesota so if it’s chilly we can still go swimming.   Taking our kids and granddaughters (2 year olds first trip!).  Just LOVE my points....we are doing the double digit dance at 98 days.



Hey there! No problem, I’ll be happy to get your dates up there! Sounds like a good split! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## mrsap

*NEWS: DVC AP Prices Increased Today

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/ticket-tour/walt-disney-world-pass/*


----------



## mrsap

Luckily we renewed ours 2 days ago!!


----------



## FFMickey

mrsap said:


> Luckily we renewed ours 2 days ago!!


Bought our last week! I had a gut feeling


----------



## Pooh12863

I bought six 8 day tickets with Memory Maker back in September for our June trip, same tickets today are $225 more.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I bought six 8 day tickets with Memory Maker back in September for our June trip, same tickets today are $225 more.



Crazy


----------



## CarolynFH

Pooh12863 said:


> I bought six 8 day tickets with Memory Maker back in September for our June trip, same tickets today are $225 more.



$225 each or total for the eight tickets?


----------



## Pooh12863

Total with a $20 increase on Memory Maker, and it was 6 tickets


----------



## Pooh12863

I need to correct myself, MM didn’t go Up, I just had a faulty memory.


----------



## holcomb-mania

Just back from five nights in a cabin. Loved it. May use the layout for a future retirement home in the mountains (plus a little more square footage and outdoor living space)! Sat in the hot tub and watched bambi and his mom come right up to the screen.

WDW was RIDICULOUS busy over Columbus Day week but the cabin was a sanctuary. VERY quiet area. We were able to get the cabin right at the 7mo window. My only regret was not taking advantage of the resort more. Love WL, but we didn't really explore it like I wanted. Did Geyser Point late and they played the music for Hallowishes (?) while we had apps and drinks. GP is very cool. Ate dinner and breakfast at WCC but it doesn't sparkle for me the way it did years ago. That's probably my baggage tbh. Roaring Forks was good for breakfast and dinner.

Hopefully we can go back some day. Our fave is Kidani SV but the cabin spoiled us BAD.


----------



## mrsap

holcomb-mania said:


> Just back from five nights in a cabin. Loved it. May use the layout for a future retirement home in the mountains (plus a little more square footage and outdoor living space)! Sat in the hot tub and watched bambi and his mom come right up to the screen.
> 
> WDW was RIDICULOUS busy over Columbus Day week but the cabin was a sanctuary. VERY quiet area. We were able to get the cabin right at the 7mo window. My only regret was not taking advantage of the resort more. Love WL, but we didn't really explore it like I wanted. Did Geyser Point late and they played the music for Hallowishes (?) while we had apps and drinks. GP is very cool. Ate dinner and breakfast at WCC but it doesn't sparkle for me the way it did years ago. That's probably my baggage tbh. Roaring Forks was good for breakfast and dinner.
> 
> Hopefully we can go back some day. Our fave is Kidani SV but the cabin spoiled us BAD.



Happy you had a great time! Sorry you didn’t get to enjoy the resort more - just means you’ll have to book another trip!!!! LOL May I ask, how much of the fireworks can you see from GP? Thanks!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Looks like we are getting new neighbors:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ew-resort-hotel-on-old-river-country-grounds/

Not a whole lot of info, but it is a big resort with 900 rooms, and will be the 16th DVC Resort.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Looks like we are getting new neighbors:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ew-resort-hotel-on-old-river-country-grounds/
> 
> Not a whole lot of info, but it is a big resort with 900 rooms, and will be the 16th DVC Resort.



Just saw this! Interesting!


----------



## Beachmom0317

Stopping by this thread as we are officially new owners at CCV! So excited to own a teeny piece of the magic!


----------



## mrsap

Beachmom0317 said:


> Stopping by this thread as we are officially new owners at CCV! So excited to own a teeny piece of the magic!



and Congrats! Happy to have you as a new neighbor! Did you book your first stay yet? What is your UY? If you post your information, I will put you up on the Owners Log on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME*


----------



## Beachmom0317

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy to have you as a new neighbor! Did you book your first stay yet? What is your UY? If you post your information, I will put you up on the Owners Log on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME*


Thank you! UY is April we did book our first stay, we had a cash reservation at a value for early December 2018, but they pulled some magic out of their hat and found us a studio at the poly using our points! We are hoping to come home to CCV December 2019!


----------



## holcomb-mania

mrsap said:


> Happy you had a great time! Sorry you didn’t get to enjoy the resort more - just means you’ll have to book another trip!!!! LOL May I ask, how much of the fireworks can you see from GP? Thanks!



You can see a pretty good bit of the high stuff. Lots of folks along the shore watching beside GP. We could even see the highest from our cabin which was a bit further up the shore. No music though! 

Actually, one cool feature in the cabin was outdoor speakers playing "resort" music. Some Disney stuff but otherwise Western themed? Idk. It was still a cool and unexpected feature.


----------



## DenLo

GrandCalifornian said:


> Looks li we are getting new neighbors:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ew-resort-hotel-on-old-river-country-grounds/
> 
> Not a whole lot of info, but it is a big resort with 900 rooms, and will be the 16th DVC Resort.





> The deluxe resort, which will be themed to complement its natural surroundings, will include more than 900 hotel rooms and proposed Disney Vacation Club villas spread across a variety of unique accommodation types.



Others are reporting that the 900 rooms are strictly hotel rooms.  Plus there are unknown number DVC villas to be announced.

Edit:  TimK pointed out that the announcement indicated another 1700 rooms and DVC villas  were be added to WDW resorts.  That figure means that the 900 rooms represents hotel rooms and villas at the new Nature resort.

I am curious to see what the hotel will be like since it is right next door to Ft. Wilderness Campground.  It just seems like an invasion of the Campgrounds to me.


----------



## RedVines2001

Redvines2001 *May 2018* December 

Been lurking for a while since I bought in. Booked our first trip May 2019 for 3 nights before we jump on a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy. Can’t wait to check out our new home.


----------



## mrsap

We are at 30 DAYS today!!!!! I can’t wait to get back home! I’m SO looking forward to staying at CCV for the very first time as owners!!!!


----------



## mrsap

*NEWS: Final 2018 Tax Bills

https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/d...sued-for-the-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world*


----------



## FFMickey

Ccv


mrsap said:


> *NEWS: Final 2018 Tax Bills
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/d...sued-for-the-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world*



Maybe a slight decrease in dues for next year?


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> Ccv
> 
> 
> Maybe a slight decrease in dues for next year?



Ill take it!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FFMickey said:


> Ccv
> 
> 
> Maybe a slight decrease in dues for next year?



It's not going to be slight - it's going to be pretty significant.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's not going to be slight - it's going to be pretty significant.



I told my DH right after posting the link and he didn’t believe me at first - he read the whole article and said holy ‘cow’!!


----------



## wdrl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's not going to be slight - it's going to be pretty significant.


I'm not of the opinion that Copper Creek's maintenance fees will drop in 2019.  I think it will remain in the $7.25/point range.

If you look at what happened last year, Copper Creek received a substantial credit of about $1.61/point because the actual taxes for 2017 were significantly less than the estimated tax amount.  Nevertheless, Copper Creek's maintenance fees only dropped from $7.3336/point for 2017 to $7.2625/point for 2018.

Copper Creek's actual fees for 2019 might, once again, be much closer to the $6 mark rather than exceeding the $7 mark.  However, Disney is in a "darned if it does and darned if it doesn't" situation with estimating Copper Creek's maintenance fees for the next two or three years.  Property appraisals for new resorts are extremely low and then begin to climb after two to four years.  The subject article has a chart showing how VGF and PVB's property appraisal were extraordinarily low during their construction periods.  

Disney could have estimated Copper Creek's 2018 fees at around $5.50/point and it would have been spot on.  However, in a few years Copper Creek will see its fees reach the $7.25 range once a full property appraisal is in place.  Many people, including a number of people who frequent these boards, would quickly accuse Disney of purposefully lowballing the fees to boost sales.  Owners who bought when the fees were $5.50/point won't understand why they are paying $7.25/point in a few years.  I believe that is why Disney, even in the early years of a new resort, uses what it thinks will be the final and full appraisal value in estimating taxes.

The 2019 Annual Budget for Copper Creek should be released in a few week.  I'll be shocked if the 2019 CCV fees are under $7.00.  If they are, Kathy, you can have my free cookie that DVC passes out at the Annual Meeting.


----------



## shairpdrh

wdrl said:


> I'm not of the opinion that Copper Creek's maintenance fees will drop in 2019.  I think it will remain in the $7.25/point range.
> 
> If you look at what happened last year, Copper Creek received a substantial credit of about $1.61/point because the actual taxes for 2017 were significantly less than the estimated tax amount.  Nevertheless, Copper Creek's maintenance fees only dropped from $7.3336/point for 2017 to $7.2625/point for 2018.
> 
> Copper Creek's actual fees for 2019 might, once again, be much closer to the $6 mark rather than exceeding the $7 mark.  However, Disney is in a "darned if it does and darned if it doesn't" situation with estimating Copper Creek's maintenance fees for the next two or three years.  Property appraisals for new resorts are extremely low and then begin to climb after two to four years.  The subject article has a chart showing how VGF and PVB's property appraisal were extraordinarily low during their construction periods.
> 
> Disney could have estimated Copper Creek's 2018 fees at around $5.50/point and it would have been spot on.  However, in a few years Copper Creek will see its fees reach the $7.25 range once a full property appraisal is in place.  Many people, including a number of people who frequent these boards, would quickly accuse Disney of purposefully lowballing the fees to boost sales.  Owners who bought when the fees were $5.50/point won't understand why they are paying $7.25/point in a few years.  I believe that is why Disney, even in the early years of a new resort, uses what it thinks will be the final and full appraisal value in estimating taxes.
> 
> The 2019 Annual Budget for Copper Creek should be released in a few week.  I'll be shocked if the 2019 CCV fees are under $7.00.  If they are, Kathy, you can have my free cookie that DVC passes out at the Annual Meeting.



I tend to think like you do about this. I will enjoy the credit for the first few years, but expect that everything will settle out in a few years. It will be interesting to see what they do this year.


----------



## FFMickey

I totally agree. I would see the dues remain the same or slightly less, but close to current dues. When coupled with the 2018 tax adjustments, we would see a small decrease in what is owed in January.


----------



## ljcrochet

I have a question for people who stayed in a one bedroom, is the tub in a room that can be closed off or it open like Boulder creek and SSR's one bedroom bath tubs.   
My 13 year old DD loves to take baths before bed.


----------



## kungaloosh22

ljcrochet said:


> I have a question for people who stayed in a one bedroom, is the tub in a room that can be closed off or it open like Boulder creek and SSR's one bedroom bath tubs.
> My 13 year old DD loves to take baths before bed.



The room that the tub is in (with a sink and tub) can be closed off by 2 sliding doors.


----------



## mrsap

Magic Bands Shipped Today!!

26 Days to Go!!


----------



## ljcrochet

kungaloosh22 said:


> The room that the tub is in (with a sink and tub) can be closed off by 2 sliding doors.


Thank you!


----------



## kdpru

We recently became first time DVC owners at Copper Creek and have our first stay starting in a week--we are very excited! Would someone please tell me what size coffee maker is in a studio? (I like to bring my coffee and filters and want to bring the correct filters)


----------



## CarolynFH

kdpru said:


> We recently became first time DVC owners at Copper Creek and have our first stay starting in a week--we are very excited! Would someone please tell me what size coffee maker is in a studio? (I like to bring my coffee and filters and want to bring the correct filters)



You should have a 10-12 cup coffee maker that takes the flat bottom filters.  Some studios have the 4-cup model instead, but if you call Housekeeping they'll bring a 12 cup for you.


----------



## kdpru

CarolynFH said:


> You should have a 10-12 cup coffee maker that takes the flat bottom filters.  Some studios have the 4-cup model instead, but if you call Housekeeping they'll bring a 12 cup for you.


Thank you so much for your reply! We all like (need, lol) our coffee in the morning so knowing I can call for a 10-12 cup coffee maker is very helpful!


----------



## CarolynFH

kdpru said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! We all like (need, lol) our coffee in the morning so knowing I can call for a 10-12 cup coffee maker is very helpful!



Same here - I need my two big mugs of coffee in the morning and decaf at night!


----------



## princessmocha

So Excited we are 29 days to check in for our first trip home to CCV.  We have a 1 bedroom for Nov. 25th to the 30th.  We have been waitlisting a two bedroom but no such luck yet.  Keeping my fingers crossed that maybe, just maybe.  LOL


----------



## mrsap

princessmocha said:


> So Excited we are 29 days to check in for our first trip home to CCV.  We have a 1 bedroom for Nov. 25th to the 30th.  We have been waitlisting a two bedroom but no such luck yet.  Keeping my fingers crossed that maybe, just maybe.  LOL



Awesome!! Hope you have a great time!!! (See you there!!!!)


----------



## mrsap

Happy Halloween to my Copper Creek Neighbors!!!! ​


----------



## FFMickey

We are booked for our first stay at CCV. We will be there from 9/28-10/5. Currently we are only booked in a 2 br staying on 9/29. We have 2 studios booked at the Poly since we have some banked points that needed to be used, but we planning to switch at 7 months to stay at home.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Hi all, been talking to our guide about adding on at CCV, we're out in WDW (actually have a night booked at Boulder Ridge for after MNSSHP) in a couple of weeks so will have a proper look then and decide.
> 
> I've owned at BCV since 2002 and haven't added on since 2003 (also BCV) so very excited to potentially buy there




we did it, absolutely loved the resort and have added on 250 points there, we have a week booked in April at CCV in a 1 bed.  Very excited


----------



## jarestel

PoohBears#1fan said:


> we did it, absolutely loved the resort and have added on 250 points there, we have a week booked in April at CCV in a 1 bed.  Very excited



Congratulations!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

OMG.......  Wasn’t it just increased to $18/pt. Last month?


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> We are booked for our first stay at CCV. We will be there from 9/28-10/5. Currently we are only booked in a 2 br staying on 9/29. We have 2 studios booked at the Poly since we have some banked points that needed to be used, but we planning to switch at 7 months to stay at home.



Awesome!! Sounds like a fun trip!!! I’ll put your dates up on Page 1!



PoohBears#1fan said:


> we did it, absolutely loved the resort and have added on 250 points there, we have a week booked in April at CCV in a 1 bed.  Very excited



 And Congrats! Welcome to the CCV family!! Isn’t it beautiful?!!  You definitely made a great choice!!!  That’s great you got to book your first trip as Owners! If you can give me your dates, I will put you up on page one! Also, if you can give me your information string, I can also put that up on page 1!

**WELCOME HOME!**



BWV Dreamin said:


> OMG.......  Wasn’t it just increased to $18/pt. Last month?



Crazy, isn’t it?!! More money, more money, more money...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> OMG.......  Wasn’t it just increased to $18/pt. Last month?



???

One time use points ?  They started at $15.  Went to $17 a year or two ago.   Then to $19 last month.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

mrsap said:


> And Congrats! Welcome to the CCV family!! Isn’t it beautiful?!!  You definitely made a great choice!!!  That’s great you got to book your first trip as Owners! If you can give me your dates, I will put you up on page one! Also, if you can give me your information string, I can also put that up on page 1!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**
> ...



Thank you  

We’re out 10-17 April.  I’m sorry I don’t know what you mean by information string - although I’ve been a member for years I’ve not used the site for a very long time.


----------



## mrsap

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Thank you
> 
> We’re out 10-17 April.  I’m sorry I don’t know what you mean by information string - although I’ve been a member for years I’ve not used the site for a very long time.



It’s ok!!! Here’s the info! (Screen name, month/year you bought, Use year)

_*CCV Owners*_ - If you'd like to be listed on page 1, under the Owners Lineup, please post your information string like this:
*mrsap*August 2017*October

I’ll be sure to get your dates up!
*


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

mrsap said:


> It’s ok!!! Here’s the info! (Screen name, month/year you bought, Use year)
> 
> _*CCV Owners*_ - If you'd like to be listed on page 1, under the Owners Lineup, please post your information string like this:
> *mrsap*August 2017*October
> 
> I’ll be sure to get your dates up!*



thank you 

Poohbears#1fan*October2018*Febraury (CCV)


----------



## RedVines2001

mrsap said:


> It’s ok!!! Here’s the info! (Screen name, month/year you bought, Use year)
> 
> _*CCV Owners*_ - If you'd like to be listed on page 1, under the Owners Lineup, please post your information string like this:
> *mrsap*August 2017*October
> 
> I’ll be sure to get your dates up!*



Redvines2001*May2018*December

Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

RedVines2001 said:


> Redvines2001 *May 2018* December
> 
> Been lurking for a while since I bought in. Booked our first trip May 2019 for 3 nights before we jump on a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy. Can’t wait to check out our new home.




and Congrats!! I’m so sorry, I must have not seen your original post!! Happy you found us!! Sounds like a great first trip!! If you’d like to give me your dates, I can put them on page 1! I added your info on Page 1!! Drop in anytime!! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

For those of you going this month!
15 DAYS for us!!


----------



## flyinghawaiian

Addonitis is real.  We just added to our BLT Resale contract.  We were torn between BLT and CCV originally.  Now both are our home resorts. Purchased resale for our BLT, direct for CCV.

*(flyinghawaiian, 2018/NOV  DEC UY )*


----------



## mrsap

and Congrats! Happy you found us! Isn’t it so nice to call a resort Home?! I think you made a great choice! Did you book your first stay as owners yet? Be sure to drop in anytime to chat about your upcoming trips or just about CCV in general! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## flyinghawaiian

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy you found us! Isn’t it so nice to call a resort Home?! I think you made a great choice! Did you book your first stay as owners yet? Be sure to drop in anytime to chat about your upcoming trips or just about CCV in general! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



We literally just purchased our CCV direct contract yesterday.  We have booked trips next year but that was through our BLT resale contract.  Do we get some kind of special benefit on our first booking?

Thanks for the Welcome!


----------



## mrsap

flyinghawaiian said:


> We literally just purchased our CCV direct contract yesterday.  We have booked trips next year but that was through our BLT resale contract.  Do we get some kind of special benefit on our first booking?
> 
> Thanks for the Welcome!



Oh, awesome, Congrats!! Yes, just call your agent and tell them you would like to book your welcome home trip. They should be able to help you out and book it for you. Make sure you have the dates handy and the resort you want to stay at!


----------



## FFMickey

flyinghawaiian said:


> We literally just purchased our CCV direct contract yesterday.  We have booked trips next year but that was through our BLT resale contract.  Do we get some kind of special benefit on our first booking?
> 
> Thanks for the Welcome!


Since you already have a contract, you don't get any "Welcome Home" pixie dust. You have figured out the system and know how to book a trip. They only pull inventory from the cash side if the resort and room is unavailable for the first DVC trip for new members. I didn't get this when I bought my first contract at Poly since we took a year off and then stayed at Aulani with our points. It doesn't hurt to ask your guide if you need a certain room type that is booked from the DVC inventory. YMMV and Welcome Home!


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> Since you already have a contract, you don't get any "Welcome Home" pixie dust. You have figured out the system and know how to book a trip. They only pull inventory from the cash side if the resort and room is unavailable for the first DVC trip for new members. I didn't get this when I bought my first contract at Poly since we took a year off and then stayed at Aulani with our points. It doesn't hurt to ask your guide if you need a certain room type that is booked from the DVC inventory. YMMV and Welcome Home!



Wouldn’t they still do it for them since she bought direct?


----------



## FFMickey

mrsap said:


> Wouldn’t they still do it for them since she bought direct?


I've heard they didn't when you buy additional contracts, but I can't say from experience as when we bought our contracts our next trips were over a year away and was able to book at 11 months.


----------



## flyinghawaiian

Honestly, we booked the dates we wanted anyways so its no big deal.  What they were willing to do for us was to return the points we borrowed in order to book our Poly reservation in May.  Our BLT resale came with no 2018 points so we had to borrow from our DEC 2019 allotment.  Then we would be able to use the 2017 points that we get to pay for it instead.  That was what sealed the deal.

We figure BLT will still be our main home since we love the monorail and walking to MK, but CCV will be our holiday home since the resort is supposedly amazing during that time of year.   Plus we figure we can give each child a DVC contract when they have families of their own.


----------



## Just Peachy

Just finished setting up the dates for our first stay at CCV as owners.  We will be there June 8 - 16th; two nights in a cabin and the next 6 in a 2-br.  Actually set up the majority of the stay at 11 months out but needed to add the final day, this morning, at the 7 month window when I could use some VGC points.  We are totally stoked for the stay as we love the Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## Shellyb84

Our June trip is officially booked!  We'll be at CCV June 5-10 and then BWV June 10-16.  Can't wait to be home!


----------



## mrsap

Shellyb84 said:


> Our June trip is officially booked!  We'll be at CCV June 5-10 and then BWV June 10-16.  Can't wait to be home!



That’s awesome!! It’s great to to be booked and to have something to look forward to! I’ll get your dates up on Page 1!! I miss you down there by 5 days! 



Just Peachy said:


> Just finished setting up the dates for our first stay at CCV as owners.  We will be there June 8 - 16th; two nights in a cabin and the next 6 in a 2-br.  Actually set up the majority of the stay at 11 months out but needed to add the final day, this morning, at the 7 month window when I could use some VGC points.  We are totally stoked for the stay as we love the Wilderness Lodge!



Sounds like a great stay!! You and @Shellyb84 will be at Disney the same time! The day you’re leaving Disney is the day we arrive! June looks to be a busy month so far! I’ll be sure to get your dates up.

Sorry I’m behind guys, have been distracted


----------



## hetzeltj

As of today we are DVC members with CCV as our home resort! could not be any more excited / nervous. That was a big purchase, but we are excited for the future!!


----------



## jarestel

hetzeltj said:


> As of today we are DVC members with CCV as our home resort! could not be any more excited / nervous. That was a big purchase, but we are excited for the future!!


Welcome! The Wilderness Lodge is a fabulous resort, I'm sure you'll have years of great vacations there. Congratulations!


----------



## mrsap

hetzeltj said:


> As of today we are DVC members with CCV as our home resort! could not be any more excited / nervous. That was a big purchase, but we are excited for the future!!



and Congrats! Happy you found us! It really is exciting!!!! I think my favorite part is when they say 'WELCOME HOME!' for the first time!! If you can post your information string, I can post your info on Page 1! Did you book your first stay yet?

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

10 DAYS to go for me!!! Can’t wait to get to the Lodge!!


----------



## hetzeltj

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy you found us! It really is exciting!!!! I think my favorite part is when they say 'WELCOME HOME!' for the first time!! If you can post your information string, I can post your info on Page 1! Did you book your first stay yet?
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


*(hetzeltj, November 2018 / September)*

We are waiting until the 15th to book our trip home to CCV in October 2019.


----------



## mrsap

hetzeltj said:


> *(hetzeltj, November 2018 / September)*
> 
> We are waiting until the 15th to book our trip home to CCV in October 2019.



Thanks for posting that! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Sounds great, I heard October is a great time to go!


----------



## Busymom1015

So I was thinking of booking a long weekend in May now that we have our contract set but CCV is booked nd would be waitlisted 2 out of 4 days. I booked Boulder Ridge. How much of a difference is there in the two? We have never been to Wilderness Lodge before we always stayed at BC or YC every year. This weekend will most likely be a non park trip just to relax. My in-laws live 2 hours from Disney in the middle of no where and we hate going to their house so we were going to have them meet us there instead lol


----------



## mrsap

Busymom1015 said:


> So I was thinking of booking a long weekend in May now that we have our contract set but CCV is booked nd would be waitlisted 2 out of 4 days. I booked Boulder Ridge. How much of a difference is there in the two? We have never been to Wilderness Lodge before we always stayed at BC or YC every year. This weekend will most likely be a non park trip just to relax. My in-laws live 2 hours from Disney in the middle of no where and we hate going to their house so we were going to have them meet us there instead lol



CCV section is brand new. You’re part of the main building. BR is separate from the main building, but rooms are bigger. WL is so beautiful! I recommend you look up videos on YouTube!! You’ll be able to see the difference and can decide what works best! Good luck!


----------



## CarolynFH

Busymom1015 said:


> So I was thinking of booking a long weekend in May now that we have our contract set but CCV is booked nd would be waitlisted 2 out of 4 days. I booked Boulder Ridge. How much of a difference is there in the two? We have never been to Wilderness Lodge before we always stayed at BC or YC every year. This weekend will most likely be a non park trip just to relax. My in-laws live 2 hours from Disney in the middle of no where and we hate going to their house so we were going to have them meet us there instead lol



You might consider waitlisting the entire stay at CCV. Normally a 4-day WL has trouble filling, but since not all of CCV has been declared into the condominium yet, you have a good chance of filling that WL next time DVD does declare more units (it opens up several more villas all at one time). That’s how we got our four nights in January — waitlisted and set it to drop a 4-night BWV stay we booked at 11 months.  It filled right around the time DVD declared more units.


----------



## MikeyNS

Has anyone been able to get a pic of those larger studios they have? I've been itching to see one but haven't noticed anything posted?


----------



## shairpdrh

MikeyNS said:


> Has anyone been able to get a pic of those larger studios they have? I've been itching to see one but haven't noticed anything posted?



We stayed in one in September, but I didn't take any pictures (due to our toddler running through the room immediately). Here is the resource I found useful and matched our experience:

https://smartmousetravel.com/2017/1...copper-creek-villas-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## Busymom1015

CarolynFH said:


> You might consider waitlisting the entire stay at CCV. Normally a 4-day WL has trouble filling, but since not all of CCV has been declared into the condominium yet, you have a good chance of filling that WL next time DVD does declare more units (it opens up several more villas all at one time). That’s how we got our four nights in January — waitlisted and set it to drop a 4-night BWV stay we booked at 11 months.  It filled right around the time DVD declared more units.


Do they open up more 2 bedroom rooms too?


----------



## heapmaster

Does anyone know of which studio room numbers that are corners like e.g. room 5115 but a walk in shower instead of a tub/shower like 5115 is ? @GrandCalifornian plan doesnt have which is which and some google results just show if they are studios or not. Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

Busymom1015 said:


> Do they open up more 2 bedroom rooms too?



Even though they declare specific “residential units” into the condominium, the relationship between residential units and specific villas isn’t clear.  The main thing is that a declaration seems to result in more availability of all sizes of vilas, so it’s worth putting in the waitlist!


----------



## Busymom1015

How does the waitlist work? Can I keep my boulder ridge and waitlist CCV? I’d hate for the waitlist not to open up and have no room?


----------



## mrsap

Busymom1015 said:


> How does the waitlist work? Can I keep my boulder ridge and waitlist CCV? I’d hate for the waitlist not to open up and have no room?



Yes! You can either do it online or call. You won’t lose your reservation! It will replace it though when or if your waitlist comes in, though.


----------



## MikeyNS

shairpdrh said:


> We stayed in one in September, but I didn't take any pictures (due to our toddler running through the room immediately). Here is the resource I found useful and matched our experience:
> 
> https://smartmousetravel.com/2017/1...copper-creek-villas-disneys-wilderness-lodge/



Thank you! That looks awesome!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

heapmaster said:


> Does anyone know of which studio room numbers that are corners like e.g. room 5115 but a walk in shower instead of a tub/shower like 5115 is ? @GrandCalifornian plan doesnt have which is which and some google results just show if they are studios or not. Thanks!


We do not have any official confirmation about which rooms have tubs vs walk in showers, but we began tracking the information that people posted here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-lovers-group•.3631019/page-58#post-59014897

Based off of videos that have been posted online, it appears that most of the x115 rooms have tubs.  The only known likely exception is 4115, which is a handicapped accessible room, so likely has a walk in shower, but we have yet to see pictures to confirm this.  

Based off the photos I have observed, I feel that it is likely that all first floor studios have tubs, which leaves some others throughout the resort which are likely the x115 rooms plus just a few others.  The rest of the studios are likely to have walk in showers.  

I am always looking for more information, and once we can make a conclusion regarding tub room locations I'll reflect it on the map.


----------



## FFMickey

Looks like proposed dues have a big increase through all properties. CCV went up 2.25%. It is going up from $7.2625 to $7.4256. Good thing for that property tax adjustment coming in January for owners from 2018 dues. 

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...29-sharp-increases-to-hit-owners-in-2019-dues


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> Wouldn’t they still do it for them since she bought direct?



The Welcome Home booking is only for brand new members in their first direct purchase.  It is not offered to any existing owner no matter how they bought their first contract(s).


----------



## DenLo

shairpdrh said:


> We stayed in one in September, but I didn't take any pictures (due to our toddler running through the room immediately). Here is the resource I found useful and matched our experience:
> 
> https://smartmousetravel.com/2017/1...copper-creek-villas-disneys-wilderness-lodge/



Thanks for the link.  I always wondered what the alternative studio looked like.  The living room looked like a regular room until I realized there were windows over over the couch.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Welcome Home booking is only for brand new members in their first direct purchase.  It is not offered to any existing owner no matter how they bought their first contract(s).



Great to know, thank you!


----------



## heapmaster

GrandCalifornian said:


> We do not have any official confirmation about which rooms have tubs vs walk in showers, but we began tracking the information that people posted here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-lovers-group•.3631019/page-58#post-59014897
> 
> Based off of videos that have been posted online, it appears that most of the x115 rooms have tubs.  The only known likely exception is 4115, which is a handicapped accessible room, so likely has a walk in shower, but we have yet to see pictures to confirm this.
> 
> Based off the photos I have observed, I feel that it is likely that all first floor studios have tubs, which leaves some others throughout the resort which are likely the x115 rooms plus just a few others.  The rest of the studios are likely to have walk in showers.
> 
> I am always looking for more information, and once we can make a conclusion regarding tub room locations I'll reflect it on the map.


Thanks, the only issue I see is in her review of that room the shades let a lot of light into the room, I wonder if this is just due to the bed being in a separate area as this is a corner room, or if all studios are like this with the shades letting light in issue.


----------



## Busymom1015

mrsap said:


> Yes! You can either do it online or call. You won’t lose your reservation! It will replace it though when or if your waitlist comes in, though.


One more question? Since it’s our first trip should I call and see if they can make CCV work since our welcome home trip?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Busymom1015 said:


> One more question? Since it’s our first trip should I call and see if they can make CCV work since our welcome home trip?



What I've been told is that if you've already made a reservation then the Welcome home trip perk isn't an option.  It looks like you've booked BRV so my understanding is that you would no longer qualify.  Of course you could still call and ask but expect the possibility that you may be told you do not qualify now.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Busymom1015 said:


> One more question? Since it’s our first trip should I call and see if they can make CCV work since our welcome home trip?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> What I've been told is that if you've already made a reservation then the Welcome home trip perk isn't an option.  It looks like you've booked BRV so my understanding is that you would no longer qualify.  Of course you could still call and ask but expect the possibility that you may be told you do not qualify now.



It's worth a try! After we bought CCV I booked our next stay online at VGF, then a couple of weeks later I called MS to add several nights at the Poly to the beginning of the trip and they were able to book it as a "Welcome Home" perk since those nights weren't available anymore on the RAT (this was less than 5 months out).


----------



## mrsap

Busymom1015 said:


> One more question? Since it’s our first trip should I call and see if they can make CCV work since our welcome home trip?



I agree with the others! Doesn’t hurt to call! Worst they can say is no!


----------



## mrsap

5 MORE DAYS!!! 

I can’t wait to be Home


----------



## Capang

Busymom1015 said:


> One more question? Since it’s our first trip should I call and see if they can make CCV work since our welcome home trip?


Call! FWIW we added on and when I mentioned I messed up the banking and was worried I couldn’t get a room for the next trip our guide said to call him and he’d handle it. So you never know. They may be able to help.


----------



## DenLo

heapmaster said:


> Thanks, the only issue I see is in her review of that room the shades let a lot of light into the room, I wonder if this is just due to the bed being in a separate area as this is a corner room, or if all studios are like this with the shades letting light in issue.



The regular studios have only the sliding door with drapes that let very little light into the room.  Of course, from time to time you might get drapes that gap in the middle so a hair clip or even a chip clip might come in handy to close that spot.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!! For those who have stayed in a studio, is there a freezer in the small fridges? Thank you!


----------



## LilyJC

mrsap said:


> Hey guys!! For those who have stayed in a studio, is there a freezer in the small fridges? Thank you!



No freezer unfortunately!


----------



## mrsap

LilyJC said:


> No freezer unfortunately!



Thank you! I thought I read that! I appreciate your response!


----------



## LilyJC

mrsap said:


> Thank you! I thought I read that! I appreciate your response!



No problem! And enjoy! I’m super jealous as CCV is definitely at the top of my favorites list!


----------



## mrsap

Thank you!!!! I hope you get to stay there soon!!


----------



## SweetSerenity

I am very excited to say that we became DVC members 11/07/18. It was a total surprise to me. I have always dreamed of staying at WL, and now we own at CC. Feel free to add me to the list.
SweetSerenity*November 2018*June


----------



## jarestel

SweetSerenity said:


> I am very excited to say that we became DVC members 11/07/18. It was a total surprise to me. I have always dreamed of staying at WL, and now we own at CC.



It's great to have you as another CCV neighbor! Congratulations!!


----------



## SweetSerenity

jarestel said:


> It's great to have you as another CCV neighbor! Congratulations!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## mrsap

SweetSerenity said:


> I am very excited to say that we became DVC members 11/07/18. It was a total surprise to me. I have always dreamed of staying at WL, and now we own at CC. Feel free to add me to the list.
> SweetSerenity*November 2018*June



 And Congrats! So excited for you and happy to have you as a neighbor! WL is such a beautiful and relaxing resort! I think you’ll be in awe the first time you step foot in the lobby! Please let us know when you book your first trip as owners there! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## SweetSerenity

mrsap said:


> And Congrats! So excited for you and happy to have you as a neighbor! WL is such a beautiful and relaxing resort! I think you’ll be in awe the first time you step foot in the lobby! Please let us know when you book your first trip as owners there! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thank you! I am so excited! We have been to WL for lunch, but we have never stayed. We love the mountains, and it just feels like home to us. We are hoping to book 12/2019 as first time stay there. Enjoy your upcoming trip!!!


----------



## mrsap

Ooh ok!!!  That sounds great!  Let us know when you book! Thank you! I’m really looking forward to it!!


----------



## Busymom1015

I’m so excited! Just booked our first stay as owners 5/2-5/6!!! Just a quick long weekend for my son’s birthday but he will be so excited!!!


----------



## mrsap

Busymom1015 said:


> I’m so excited! Just booked our first stay as owners 5/2-5/6!!! Just a quick long weekend for my son’s birthday but he will be so excited!!!



Awesome!! Congrats on booking your first stay! I’ll get you up in Page 1!


----------



## mrsap

On our way to Disney!!! Check into CCV Saturday!


----------



## jerseygal

Doing a Universal trip mid December, but thinking of bringing friends to see WL and CCV. I saw a You Tube from last Christmas time, so EXCITED to see all the holiday decorations and the tree! As we are always stayed on site and have NEVER parked at TTC, just verifying, we would take the monorail or boat to MK, then the friendship boat to WL correct? THANKS!


----------



## mrsap

Yes you can take the boat over from MK! It’s definitely worth the ride over! The tree is spectacular!!! I’ll be there in 2 days, I’ll post some pictures! Enjoy!!


----------



## jerseygal

mrsap said:


> Yes you can take the boat over from MK! It’s definitely worth the ride over! The tree is spectacular!!! I’ll be there in 2 days, I’ll post some pictures! Enjoy!!


SO EXCITED, thanks! ENJOY your trip!


----------



## mrsap

Thanks you too!!!


----------



## DisneyLore

We just bought in at CCV ourselves 11/11/18.  I couldn't be more excited, I have never even stayed at a deluxe resort before!  My daughter and I own together! We are still working out the planning for our first trip home (hard not to want to take everyone with us!) not sure if we will make it back before 2020 but really hoping to.   
DisneyLore*November2018*June


----------



## jerseygal

DisneyLore said:


> We just bought in at CCV ourselves 11/11/18.  I couldn't be more excited, I have never even stayed at a deluxe resort before!  My daughter and I own together! We are still working out the planning for our first trip home (hard not to want to take everyone with us!) not sure if we will make it back before 2020 but really hoping to.
> DisneyLore*November2018*June


Congrats!


----------



## DizDaD7

DisneyLore said:


> We just bought in at CCV ourselves 11/11/18.  I couldn't be more excited, I have never even stayed at a deluxe resort before!  My daughter and I own together! We are still working out the planning for our first trip home (hard not to want to take everyone with us!) not sure if we will make it back before 2020 but really hoping to.
> DisneyLore*November2018*June



....*HOME!!!!*


----------



## mrsap




----------



## LoveMickey

Checking into the Cabins next Thursday, what's the chances that one will be open for our 11 am arrival?


----------



## DenLo

LoveMickey said:


> Checking into the Cabins next Thursday, what's the chances that one will be open for our 11 am arrival?



Doubtful as the prior guests don't have to leave until 11:00 am.  And the cabins do take a long time to clean.  Good luck!


----------



## JFox

Checking in as new Copper Creek owners.  Added points on Wednesday while at WDW. Our first contract is at the Polynesian.


----------



## LoveMickey

So are the cabins rented out most of the times?   When we went to the Bungalows, we were able to get one upon arrival.   Nice.   Can't wait to stay in the cabins.


----------



## jerseygal

mrsap said:


> View attachment 366739


THANKS for posting the gorgeous tree! ENJOY your trip!


----------



## minorthr

FFMickey said:


> Looks like proposed dues have a big increase through all properties. CCV went up 2.25%. It is going up from $7.2625 to $7.4256. Good thing for that property tax adjustment coming in January for owners from 2018 dues.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...29-sharp-increases-to-hit-owners-in-2019-dues




Im curious after the year end is it possible to get an actual breakdown of where this money went instead of categories.  Like transportation wages, increased bus runs,  new buses etc....


----------



## Shelleyfs

We purchased today.  I am pretty excited. I really wanted BC, but when you think the length of the contract and stuff, I think we made the right decision for our family.

And I can't wait to sit and rock as an owner!


----------



## kungaloosh22

LoveMickey said:


> So are the cabins rented out most of the times?   When we went to the Bungalows, we were able to get one upon arrival.   Nice.   Can't wait to stay in the cabins.



Not sure how booked they usually are, but we WERE able to get into our cabin in May with an 11am check-in (per the question in your previous post). I suspect we just got lucky, and the odds are probably smaller this time of year, but you never know. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## kungaloosh22

mrsap said:


> View attachment 366739



Gorgeous! How is your stay @mrsap?


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! So sorry I’m behind- I promise I’ll update Page 1 when we get back!

Having a wonderful time! The rooms are beautiful! I think our favorite place to be is the ‘quiet’ pool and GP bar!! lol Our friends love it here! The decorations are just breathtaking, as always!

to the new owners! You’re going to love it here!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tonyslady

New CCV owners as of Friday we already own at akv and looking forward to our first stay at ccv in 2020.


----------



## DenLo

minorthr said:


> Im curious after the year end is it possible to get an actual breakdown of where this money went instead of categories.  Like transportation wages, increased bus runs,  new buses etc....



As a member you can look at the financial records, but I expect that the records are kept showing the same categories.  You can write and request the financial information.  dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning bright and early from from The Lodge! On our way home 


     

I will catch up on the board as soon as I can. Thanks for being patient!


----------



## debedo

mrsap said:


> Good Morning bright and early from from The Lodge! On our way home
> 
> 
> View attachment 367658 View attachment 367659 View attachment 367660 View attachment 367661 View attachment 367662 View attachment 367663
> 
> I will catch up on the board as soon as I can. Thanks for being patient!





Beautiful pictures from a beautiful resort!  Leaving is the absolutely worse part tho.....


----------



## RweTHEREyet

We are not owners, but I have two trips booked at CCV in the next 5 months.  Our trip is a 3 night stay before a cruise in late January and then our next stay is 7 nights in a cabin the week before Memorial Day.  I am very excited about both of these trips.  I am looking to see if there is a map of the resort showing location of the cabins, trying to figure out what to request and also if there might be any cabin trip reports I should check out.


----------



## DenLo

RweTHEREyet said:


> We are not owners, but I have two trips booked at CCV in the next 5 months.  Our trip is a 3 night stay before a cruise in late January and then our next stay is 7 nights in a cabin the week before Memorial Day.  I am very excited about both of these trips.  I am looking to see if there is a map of the resort showing location of the cabins, trying to figure out what to request and also if there might be any cabin trip reports I should check out.



There is a resort map on page one that shows the location of each cabin by room number.


----------



## mrsap

DisneyLore said:


> We just bought in at CCV ourselves 11/11/18.  I couldn't be more excited, I have never even stayed at a deluxe resort before!  My daughter and I own together! We are still working out the planning for our first trip home (hard not to want to take everyone with us!) not sure if we will make it back before 2020 but really hoping to.
> DisneyLore*November2018*June





JFox said:


> Checking in as new Copper Creek owners.  Added points on Wednesday while at WDW. Our first contract is at the Polynesian.





Shelleyfs said:


> We purchased today.  I am pretty excited. I really wanted BC, but when you think the length of the contract and stuff, I think we made the right decision for our family.
> 
> And I can't wait to sit and rock as an owner!
> View attachment 367212





Tonyslady said:


> New CCV owners as of Friday we already own at akv and looking forward to our first stay at ccv in 2020.



and Congrats to all of you!!! I’m sorry I’m behind, just coming home from CCV myself! If you would like to be added to Page 1, please write your information string for me! I’d be happy to get you all up there! Happy to have you all as our new neighbors!! It’s such a beautiful and peaceful resort!!!! I think you’ll all be very happy there!!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## lisaviolet

mrsap said:


> Good Morning bright and early from from The Lodge! On our way home
> 
> 
> View attachment 367658 View attachment 367659 View attachment 367660 View attachment 367661 View attachment 367662 View attachment 367663
> 
> I will catch up on the board as soon as I can. Thanks for being patient!



Thanks for all the work that you do for all of us on this thread. Hope you had the most wonderful holiday.


----------



## mrsap

lisaviolet said:


> Thanks for all the work that you do for all of us on this thread. Hope you had the most wonderful holiday.



Thank you so much, I appreciate that! We did! I hope the same for you!!


----------



## mrsap

DisneyLore said:


> We just bought in at CCV ourselves 11/11/18.  I couldn't be more excited, I have never even stayed at a deluxe resort before!  My daughter and I own together! We are still working out the planning for our first trip home (hard not to want to take everyone with us!) not sure if we will make it back before 2020 but really hoping to.
> DisneyLore*November2018*June



Just added you to Page 1. Sorry for the delay. Congrats!!


----------



## infobahn

Infobahn*December 2018*June

We were once DVC members and had to sell years ago and decided to buy back in.

We will be staying here in 5-13 October 2019.


----------



## blackdogg

Finally firmed up our summer-welcome home trip! Excited!!! We are going to stay a few days at BLT during 4th of July & then heading over to CCV! I'm not certain if we are crazy for going during the holiday or not! We often travel in July so I'm not so worried about the heat but the crowds. I'm excited either way... now to start our park day plan  

Welcome back mrsap! Hope it was a lovely trip


----------



## DisneyLore

mrsap said:


> Just added you to Page 1. Sorry for the delay. Congrats!!


Thanks!!! Hope your trip was wonderful!


----------



## mrsap

infobahn said:


> Infobahn*December 2018*June
> 
> We were once DVC members and had to sell years ago and decided to buy back in.
> 
> We will be staying here in 5-13 October 2019.



 back home! It’s so hard to stay away!!! lol You picked a great resort!! Thanks for posting your string and dates!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! 



blackdogg said:


> Finally firmed up our summer-welcome home trip! Excited!!! We are going to stay a few days at BLT during 4th of July & then heading over to CCV! I'm not certain if we are crazy for going during the holiday or not! We often travel in July so I'm not so worried about the heat but the crowds. I'm excited either way... now to start our park day plan
> 
> Welcome back mrsap! Hope it was a lovely trip



Awesome!! I’ll also be in Disney for the 4th!!! We did the 4th last year...even with TSL opening, I didn’t think it was horrible. We avoided the parks on the 4th though!! Thank you very much! We had a great time!!!



DisneyLore said:


> Thanks!!! Hope your trip was wonderful!



No problem! It was, thank you!!!!


----------



## wdrl

FYI:  Disney made another declaration for Copper Creek adding more inventory for the DVC.  Included in this latest declaration is the first dedicated Alternate Studio.  See *this article* for more details.


----------



## Spridell

Spridell *December 2018* April

We live in South Florida and make multiple trips per year to The World.  After all these years and all the places we stayed on property this was the first time staying at the Wilderness Lodge.  We were blown away.  By day 2 of our trip we purchased at CCV.

Already booked 2 trips for next year.  Very very impressed with WL and CCV.


----------



## mrsap

Spridell said:


> Spridell *December 2018* April
> 
> We live in South Florida and make multiple trips per year to The World.  After all these years and all the places we stayed on property this was the first time staying at the Wilderness Lodge.  We were blown away.  By day 2 of our trip we purchased at CCV.
> 
> Already booked 2 trips for next year.  Very very impressed with WL and CCV.



and Congrats! It’s such a beautiful resort! You’ll definitely be happy there. Welcome to the CCV family! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1.

*WELCOME HOME*


----------



## GrandCalifornian

wdrl said:


> FYI:  Disney made another declaration for Copper Creek adding more inventory for the DVC.  Included in this latest declaration is the first dedicated Alternate Studio.  See *this article* for more details.



I missed the declaration for a few days, but when I finally got to see the drawings I was glad to see that our map is correct for the North side of the first floor.  It is almost entirely studios, with one two bedroom in the mix.  Also room 1166 is the only dedicated alternate studio, since the other alternates are lockoffs. 
The floorpan picture is coming together!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> I missed the declaration for a few days, but when I finally got to see the drawings I was glad to see that our map is correct for the North side of the first floor.  It is almost entirely studios, with one two bedroom in the mix.  Also room 1166 is the only dedicated alternate studio, since the other alternates are lockoffs.
> The floorpan picture is coming together!



Great work!!!!


----------



## Keetchino

Keetchino * August 2018 * September

We've been considering buying ever since they announced the Poly DVC, however that fizzled out when they decided to do only 2 room types there (I wanted to be able to do a 1 bedroom villa). I was then going to do AKL resale, however once they announced CCV and we saw those cabins that sealed the deal for us! I also absolutely love the Wilderness Lodge Christmas decorations, and we tend to vacation more between Sep and Dec, so this worked out perfect! Planning on doing our first *home* stay in December 2019, with our inaugural points stay being March 30th till April 10th split between AKL and BWV (I wanted our first home stay to be when all the Christmas lights were up)


----------



## mrsap

Keetchino said:


> Keetchino * August 2018 * September
> 
> We've been considering buying ever since they announced the Poly DVC, however that fizzled out when they decided to do only 2 room types there (I wanted to be able to do a 1 bedroom villa). I was then going to do AKL resale, however once they announced CCV and we saw those cabins that sealed the deal for us! I also absolutely love the Wilderness Lodge Christmas decorations, and we tend to vacation more between Sep and Dec, so this worked out perfect! Planning on doing our first *home* stay in December 2019, with our inaugural points stay being March 30th till April 10th split between AKL and BWV (I wanted our first home stay to be when all the Christmas lights were up)



and Congrats! Happy you found us! You made a great choice, CCV is beautiful! That's awesome you already booked your welcome home stay! It's all so exciting! Thanks for typing our your string for me, i'll be sure to put it up on Page 1. 

*WELCOME HOME*


----------



## shairpdrh

Keetchino said:


> Keetchino * August 2018 * September
> 
> We've been considering buying ever since they announced the Poly DVC, however that fizzled out when they decided to do only 2 room types there (I wanted to be able to do a 1 bedroom villa). I was then going to do AKL resale, however once they announced CCV and we saw those cabins that sealed the deal for us! I also absolutely love the Wilderness Lodge Christmas decorations, and we tend to vacation more between Sep and Dec, so this worked out perfect! Planning on doing our first *home* stay in December 2019, with our inaugural points stay being March 30th till April 10th split between AKL and BWV (I wanted our first home stay to be when all the Christmas lights were up)


----------



## Spridell

If anyone is interested, here is the view from Cabin 8010.  

Stayed last week they do live up to the hype I can tell you that.


----------



## mrsap

Spridell said:


> If anyone is interested, here is the view from Cabin 8010.
> 
> Stayed last week they do live up to the hype I can tell you that.



Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mrsap

Spridell said:


> If anyone is interested, here is the view from Cabin 8010.
> 
> Stayed last week they do live up to the hype I can tell you that.



Would you be ok with me linking your post to the Room views on Page 1?


----------



## Spridell

mrsap said:


> Would you be ok with me linking your post to the Room views on Page 1?



sure.  No problem.


----------



## mrsap

Spridell said:


> sure.  No problem.



Thank you!!


----------



## yesdnil

We just booked our first Welcome Home trip as members!! Staying Nov 12-20, 2019 (still have to add the last few days when they open up). So excited!


----------



## storey13

Not an owner yet, but excited that my offer on a CCV contract was accepted and sent to ROFR today! Some of you know how much I love WL from previous posts, so it is safe to say that my wife and I are very excited and hope to know for sure in the next 30 days or less!


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> Not an owner yet, but excited that my offer on a CCV contract was accepted and sent to ROFR today! Some of you know how much I love WL from previous posts, so it is safe to say that my wife and I are very excited and hope to know for sure in the next 30 days or less!



Good luck!!!! We’ll cross our fingers for you!



yesdnil said:


> We just booked our first Welcome Home trip as members!! Staying Nov 12-20, 2019 (still have to add the last few days when they open up). So excited!



Awesome! It’s a great time to go!!!! I’ll get your dates up on Page 1!


----------



## crvetter

Just purchased our first DVC at Copper Creek. Been to Disney World 35+ times but finally going to get to stay on property consistently--pretty excited.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> Just purchased our first DVC at Copper Creek. Been to Disney World 35+ times but finally going to get to stay on property consistently--pretty excited.



and Congrats! Happy to have you as a neighbor! It’s such a great feeling to become a DVC member!!! Do you know when your 1st stay as Owners will be? If you can give me your information string, I can get you up on Page 1!

PS - I had to just do a double take on our avatars!! I was wondering who was in my picture!!! LOL!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## jdu

We are long time DVC members at Boulder Ridge, but purchased a new contract at Copper Creek and have never stayed there. We have several vacations next year with 2 bedroom units, one with a lockout. I am trying to reserve the rooms with the best views, least complaints. I found floor maps, but DVC phone service isn't much help. Are there any posts or links of room reviews that I can use? Any suggestions appreciated in advance!!


----------



## Spridell

jdu said:


> We are long time DVC members at Boulder Ridge, but purchased a new contract at Copper Creek and have never stayed there. We have several vacations next year with 2 bedroom units, one with a lockout. I am trying to reserve the rooms with the best views, least complaints. I found floor maps, but DVC phone service isn't much help. Are there any posts or links of room reviews that I can use? Any suggestions appreciated in advance!!



try this

https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps


----------



## mrsap

*NEWS: 2020 Studio Points Cost Increasing*

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...res/news-70636/4359-studio-costs-rise-in-2020


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

mrsap said:


> *NEWS: 2020 Studio Points Cost Increasing*
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...res/news-70636/4359-studio-costs-rise-in-2020



I took a quick look at both the 2019 and 2020 charts and see the most benefit to people who want a 2 bedroom. I didn't see much change in the 3 bedroom or cabins to make them worth it for me. We like the one bedrooms and there was a small increase pretty much across the board there, but I was expecting this. The cabins are way too point heavy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## queenof2princesses

Just got back from our new home and it was so lovely....All the pics and videos did no justice for the true awesomeness of this place! Here is a view of 1141 studio with bathtub. We enjoyed the first first floor. It was convenient to access Roaring Fork. It would be good for pool access as well. Not sure if I am adding pics correctly.


----------



## queenof2princesses

We were lucky enough to have 2 studios for our trip. Here is 1155.


----------



## brewhome

Hi, Copper Creek fans!  I am prepping a room request for January.  We have two studios, and the reservations should already be linked.  I’d like to request that they be on the same floor, preferably on floors 3-5.  Do you think that’s a possibility, or do you think we will be put on the first floor since it looks like most of the studios are there?

I know any room requests are just that - a request - and we may not get what we ask for.   I’m just wondering if it’s even a possibility given the locations of the studios.

Thanks!


----------



## storey13

Here is a great post from Tom Bricker from Disney Tourist Blog about the Wilderness Lodge at Christmas time. Lots of great photos!

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-wilderness-lodge-disney-world/


----------



## CarolynFH

brewhome said:


> Hi, Copper Creek fans!  I am prepping a room request for January.  We have two studios, and the reservations should already be linked.  I’d like to request that they be on the same floor, preferably on floors 3-5.  Do you think that’s a possibility, or do you think we will be put on the first floor since it looks like most of the studios are there?
> 
> I know any room requests are just that - a request - and we may not get what we ask for.   I’m just wondering if it’s even a possibility given the locations of the studios.
> 
> Thanks!



Check with MS via chat, email or call to be sure the two reservations are marked “traveling with” the other reservation number. They’ll try to put the two rooms as close together as possible. At the same time you can place a request for floors 3-5 on each reservation.


----------



## brewhome

CarolynFH said:


> Check with MS via chat, email or call to be sure the two reservations are marked “traveling with” the other reservation number. They’ll try to put the two rooms as close together as possible. At the same time you can place a request for floors 3-5 on each reservation.



Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

MERRY CHRISTMAS to my Copper Creek Family! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday!!!


----------



## Henwen88

mrsap said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS to my Copper Creek Family! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday!!!



Love your avatar!  We will be there in 7 days - do you think they will still have the tree up? Hope so!  Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## mrsap

Henwen88 said:


> Love your avatar!  We will be there in 7 days - do you think they will still have the tree up? Hope so!  Merry Christmas everyone



I hope you have a great trip! From what I heard, it comes down 1/1... but you never know!


----------



## chiisai

Hi everyone - we're staying at CCV in April 2019.  I'm looking forward to it.  It's a split stay with most nights in a CCV studio and a couple WL resort room nights added at the end.  Our first trip to WDW was WL, at the same time of year, and we all enjoyed it; excited to come back.  I've just decided to add on a dining plan for our resort room stay and, as part of that, have dinner at AP for the Storybook character meal.  

I had been thinking about reunion station on our CCV check-out day, to have an option other than the pool for the afternoon, but googled and found it doesn't open until 4pm.  We could just hang out in the lobby, if needed.  (We won't be in parks in the afternoons, given the crowds.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

chiisai said:


> I had been thinking about reunion station on our CCV check-out day, to have an option other than the pool for the afternoon, but googled and found it doesn't open until 4pm.  We could just hang out in the lobby, if needed.  (We won't be in parks in the afternoons, given the crowds.)



Or do some resort touring.  If nothing else CR/BLT and FW are just a short boat ride or with FW even a nice walk away.  And from CR/BLT you'd have the monorail to take you to Poly and GF.


----------



## chiisai

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Or do some resort touring.  If nothing else CR/BLT and FW are just a short boat ride or with FW even a nice walk away.  And from CR/BLT you'd have the monorail to take you to Poly and GF.



Thanks; we may sit on a boat for a while as it goes from place to place (try to relax during the afternoon hours)


----------



## patclairesmom

Hi, we're new members and are planning our first trip for Christmas 2019.  So excited!!!


----------



## mrsap

patclairesmom said:


> Hi, we're new members and are planning our first trip for Christmas 2019.  So excited!!!



 and Congrats!! Christmas is a beautiful time to go!! If you’d like to be put on Page 1, please post your information string! Thanks!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## patclairesmom

patclairesmom/July 2018/December


----------



## Capang

Are the resort decorations still up? When do they usually come down?


----------



## DenLo

Capang said:


> Are the resort decorations still up? When do they usually come down?



The Christmas decor aways up until after New Years and often stays up until after the Run Disney marathon when it is the first weekend of January.  This year the marathon has been moved to the second weekend of January, so we don't know yet if the Christmas decorations will stay up that long.


----------



## minnie king

minnieking*december2018*february


----------



## Tonyslady

Just booked our first stay at CCV In A 2br villa for Sept 8-14. What should I ask/hope  for in a room request.Where are the best views? We will have 2 adults and 4 kids ages 1,4,11 and 14.


----------



## mrsap

minnie king said:


> minnieking*december2018*february



and Congrats!! I’ll get you right up on Page 1! Have you booked your 1st stay as Owners yet?

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## minnie king

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! I’ll get you right up on Page 1! Have you booked your 1st stay as Owners yet?
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*[/QUOT
> 
> Thank you! We bought our first dvc at bwv in 2017. First dvc stay September 2018 9 nights at bwv. It was an amazing trip. Went over and toured CFC on that trip and knew that’s where we wanted to add on first. We have a bwv stay coming up in March. Another trip in June at akl and planning our first ccv stay March 2019 one night before a cruise. We are so excited!!


----------



## minnie king

Thank you! We bought our first dvc at bwv in 2017. First dvc stay September 2018 9 nights at bwv. It was an amazing trip. Went over and toured CFC on that trip and knew that’s where we wanted to add on first. We have a bwv stay coming up in March. Another trip in June at akl and planning our first ccv stay March 2019 one night before a cruise. We are so excited!!


----------



## mrsap

minnie king said:


> Thank you! We bought our first dvc at bwv in 2017. First dvc stay September 2018 9 nights at bwv. It was an amazing trip. Went over and toured CFC on that trip and knew that’s where we wanted to add on first. We have a bwv stay coming up in March. Another trip in June at akl and planning our first ccv stay March 2019 one night before a cruise. We are so excited!!



Sounds great!!! So happy for you! Enjoy your upcoming trips!!


----------



## minnie king

thanks!


----------



## Dis-Fam-2018

Dis-Fam-2018*December 2018*June

Please feel free to add us to the list. We just bought into DVC after dreaming of it for years! We have already booked our first trip as CCV owners in July. We are a family of 5 and booked a 2 bedroom villa. Fingers crossed that we can get ADRs for Snow White Storybook Dining.


----------



## Pooh12863

Dis-Fam-2018 said:


> Dis-Fam-2018*December 2018*June
> 
> Please feel free to add us to the list. We just bought into DVC after dreaming of it for years! We have already booked our first trip as CCV owners in July. We are a family of 5 and booked a 2 bedroom villa. Fingers crossed that we can get ADRs for Snow White Storybook Dining.



I had no problems getting Storybook Dining for a late June trip, currently I can still get it at least 3 days after the 180 day window opens for my party of 7. Your party of 5 should have more availability.


----------



## Dis-Fam-2018

Pooh12863 said:


> I had no problems getting Storybook Dining for a late June trip, currently I can still get it at least 3 days after the 180 day window opens for my party of 7. Your party of 5 should have more availability.


Thank you so much for taking the time to let me know. The reviews have all been positive and this summer our 3 year old daughter loved meeting Snow White ... as did our 14 & 16 year old sons.


----------



## mrsap

Dis-Fam-2018 said:


> Dis-Fam-2018*December 2018*June
> 
> Please feel free to add us to the list. We just bought into DVC after dreaming of it for years! We have already booked our first trip as CCV owners in July. We are a family of 5 and booked a 2 bedroom villa. Fingers crossed that we can get ADRs for Snow White Storybook Dining.



and Congrats! Happy you found us! That’s great you booked your first trip! Good luck getting SW Storybook dining. I’ve already changed a few of my reservations and I’ve had no issues, so hopefully that’s a good sign. I added you to Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Happy New Year Everyone! 



*News: Another CCV Declaration *

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...clares-more-inventory-for-dvc-at-copper-creek


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I have my guaranteed week booked for next December. It is a studio with tub combo. I requested a room location on either 4th or 3rd floor. What are my chances of getting a studio alternate room?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> *News: Another CCV Declaration *
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...clares-more-inventory-for-dvc-at-copper-creek


The picture is filling in.  This completes the first floor, and we were right except for rooms 1136 and 1138 actually being a lockoff.  I updated the map today, and to make our room counts work out somewhere in the undeclared rooms (on the 2nd floor) we are showing a lockoff that is actually a studio next to a 1 bedroom, but overall we are very close.

ETA: I am assuming that 2110 / 2112 is the combo that is actually separate rooms, but it could be any other lockoff on the second floor. I have updated the maps accordingly to keep the room type count correct. 



BWV Dreamin said:


> I have my guaranteed week booked for next December. It is a studio with tub combo. I requested a room location on either 4th or 3rd floor. What are my chances of getting a studio alternate room?


It is still tough to know for sure since we don't know exactly which studios have tubs, but my assumption would be that your chances would be pretty good *if* your 3rd or 4th floor request is met.  Most studios with tubs are on the first floor, but besides those the only other tub studios we have seen pictures of have been alternate studios. The other lockoffs on those floors are likely walk in showers, so your chances are good if they can fit you in on those floors.  Good luck, and I'm sure you'll have a great stay either way.


----------



## Pooh12863

BWV Dreamin said:


> I have my guaranteed week booked for next December. It is a studio with tub combo. I requested a room location on either 4th or 3rd floor. What are my chances of getting a studio alternate room?



December when? I don't want to tell you how to better your chances at MY room.

Seriously though, you might up your odds if you added "with a courtyard view" to your request as there are only 4 studios on the 3rd or 4th floor with that view and one is the alternate. I'm shooting for the 22/27 in a 2BR LO only two of those....good luck.


----------



## Spridell

This morning was my first time doing my 11 month reservation at CCV for this upcoming December.  Amazing how fast the first week of December is selling out.  As of right now pretty much
only thing left are the cabins for the first week of December.

I got on right at 8am and got my 2 bedroom.  Now I know why they urge u to get on so early.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Spridell said:


> This morning was my first time doing my 11 month reservation at CCV for this upcoming December.  Amazing how fast the first week of December is selling out.  As of right now pretty much
> only thing left are the cabins for the first week of December.
> 
> I got on right at 8am and got my 2 bedroom.  Now I know why they urge u to get on so early.



I've wondered if all the hype about CCV booking up early hasn't made the process worse. Everyone is worried about getting a room so more people decided to walk, stuff like that. I was really worried about getting in for Thanksgiving. But if you watch the board for a few days you start to see a lot of movement so I'm assuming that's what's happening.


----------



## crt082

Hi all, Anyone have interest in renting out some of your copper creek points? We want to stay there next December. We own SSR but want to rent from a copper creek owner so we can book right at the 11 month window, which would be next Tuesday. We need 45 points (Deluxe studio 1/8-1/12 - 4 nights). Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Rentals need to be done on the rental board.  Look for someone offering their points for rent and respond to that post.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I want to say thanks to @GrandCalifornian for all the work he’s done on the CCV villa maps.  In case you all haven’t seen he’s color coordinated the villa types to make it easier to see where various villa types are located.  There a few that are still best guess but it’s very close! 

•The Official COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS Owners & Lovers Group•


----------



## GrandCalifornian

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I want to say thanks to @GrandCalifornian for all the work he’s done on the CCV villa maps.  In case you all haven’t seen he’s color coordinated the villa types to make it easier to see where various villa types are located.  There a few that are still best guess but it’s very close!
> 
> •The Official COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS Owners & Lovers Group•



Thanks!  We now have confirmation of the room types and locations on all but the second floor.  Determining which studios have tubs is another story, but currently was assuming all first floor studios have tubs, and all alternate studios besides 4115 have tubs.  This leaves at least one other tub studio somewhere, so I'm looking forward to determining where it is.  I am particularly interested in knowing if the "Bear Face" studios 4103 and 5103 were converted to walk in showers or left as tubs.  Time will tell, and I'll update the map as we learn more.  It is a cooperative effort.


----------



## Pooh12863

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I want to say thanks to @GrandCalifornian for all the work he’s done on the CCV villa maps.  In case you all haven’t seen he’s color coordinated the villa types to make it easier to see where various villa types are located.  There a few that are still best guess but it’s very close!
> 
> •The Official COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS Owners & Lovers Group•





GrandCalifornian said:


> Thanks!  We now have confirmation of the room types and locations on all but the second floor.  Determining which studios have tubs is another story, but currently was assuming all first floor studios have tubs, and all alternate studios besides 4115 have tubs.  This leaves at least one other tub studio somewhere, so I'm looking forward to determining where it is.  I am particularly interested in knowing if the "Bear Face" studios 4103 and 5103 were converted to walk in showers or left as tubs.  Time will tell, and I'll update the map as we learn more.  It is a cooperative effort.



Yes Thank you GC for the work you've put into the room maps and thread in general and to mrsap for the thread and maintenance of it. It's an invaluable resource for everyone.


----------



## wdrl

GrandCalifornian said:


> Thanks!  We now have confirmation of the room types and locations on all but the second floor.  Determining which studios have tubs is another story, but currently was assuming all first floor studios have tubs, and all alternate studios besides 4115 have tubs.  This leaves at least one other tub studio somewhere, so I'm looking forward to determining where it is.  I am particularly interested in knowing if the "Bear Face" studios 4103 and 5103 were converted to walk in showers or left as tubs.  Time will tell, and I'll update the map as we learn more.  It is a cooperative effort.


Have you any information on the location of the Handicap Accessible vacation homes at Copper Creek?

At the Polynesian, the confirmed HA studios all have hinged balcony doors and the non-HA studios have sliding balcony doors.  These hinged doors actually appear on the Condo Drawings.

Thinking that Copper Creek might also have hinged balcony doors for its HA vacation homes, I went back and looked again at the Condo Drawings in the Master Declaration and the subsequent eight declarations.  A quick glance revealed the following Units/vacation homes appear to have hinged balcony doors:

Master Declaration:  Unit 2H, Grand Villa on 5th Floor;
Declaration #1:  No hinged vacation homes;
Declaration #2   No hinged vacation homes;
Declaration #3   Unit 7F, Grand Villa on 3rd Floor;
Declaration #4   No hinged vacation homes;
Declaration #5   Unit 16A, three One-Bedroom vacation homes on 6th Floor;
Declaration #6   No hinged vacation homes
Declaration #7   Unit 18A, Two-Bedroom on 1st Floor;
Declaration #8   Unit 19A, Two-Bedroom on 1st Floor; and Unit 19D, Alternate Two-Bedroom on 1st Floor.

Unit 01A may also have an HA cabin.  The Unit has two cabins and the cabin on the left (closest to Geyser Point) has a different layout near its hot tub than the other cabins.  Perhaps this indicates it is an HA cabin.

If the presence of hinged doors are an accurate indicator of HA vacation homes, then I suspect that these vacation homes are probably part of Copper Creek's HA inventory.  

Has anyone reported staying in an HA?

Since I glanced quickly at the drawings, I might have missed a Unit or two.

By the way, one way I confirmed the HA studios at the Polynesian was by walking the hallways and looking at the entry doors for the studios.  The HA studios all had peepholes at wheelchair height.  Coupled with guest reports about the specific studios let us confirm that the Polynesian's HA studios had hinged, rather than sliding, balcony doors.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

wdrl said:


> Have you any information on the location of the Handicap Accessible vacation homes at Copper Creek?


It looks like you found it on the declaration maps, but I did notice the hinged balcony doors on the first floor 2 bedroom on the North side and lockoff on the South side. These are likely Handicapped accessible, and my guess is they probably don’t have tubs.  I’d love to hear confirmation from anyone who stayed in one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GrandCalifornian said:


> It looks like you found it on the declaration maps, but I did notice the hinged balcony doors on the first floor 2 bedroom on the North side and lockoff on the South side. These are likely Handicapped accessible, and my guess is they probably don’t have tubs.  I’d love to hear confirmation from anyone who stayed in one.



HA rooms can have tubs.  Not all are done with roll-in showers.   And I wonder where they are fitting roll-in showers in the count.  In all other locations they are still part of the regular count and I wouldn't consider them to fit the walk-in shower definition per se.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wdrl said:


> Have you any information on the location of the Handicap Accessible vacation homes at Copper Creek?
> 
> At the Polynesian, the confirmed HA studios all have hinged balcony doors and the non-HA studios have sliding balcony doors.  These hinged doors actually appear on the Condo Drawings.
> 
> Thinking that Copper Creek might also have hinged balcony doors for its HA vacation homes, I went back and looked again at the Condo Drawings in the Master Declaration and the subsequent eight declarations.  A quick glance revealed the following Units/vacation homes appear to have hinged balcony doors:
> 
> Master Declaration:  Unit 2H, Grand Villa on 5th Floor;
> Declaration #1:  No hinged vacation homes;
> Declaration #2   No hinged vacation homes;
> Declaration #3   Unit 7F, Grand Villa on 3rd Floor;
> Declaration #4   No hinged vacation homes;
> Declaration #5   Unit 16A, three One-Bedroom vacation homes on 6th Floor;
> Declaration #6   No hinged vacation homes
> Declaration #7   Unit 18A, Two-Bedroom on 1st Floor;
> Declaration #8   Unit 19A, Two-Bedroom on 1st Floor; and Unit 19D, Alternate Two-Bedroom on 1st Floor.
> 
> Unit 01A may also have an HA cabin.  The Unit has two cabins and the cabin on the left (closest to Geyser Point) has a different layout near its hot tub than the other cabins.  Perhaps this indicates it is an HA cabin.
> 
> If the presence of hinged doors are an accurate indicator of HA vacation homes, then I suspect that these vacation homes are probably part of Copper Creek's HA inventory.
> 
> Has anyone reported staying in an HA?
> 
> Since I glanced quickly at the drawings, I might have missed a Unit or two.
> 
> By the way, one way I confirmed the HA studios at the Polynesian was by walking the hallways and looking at the entry doors for the studios.  The HA studios all had peepholes at wheelchair height.  Coupled with guest reports about the specific studios let us confirm that the Polynesian's HA studios had hinged, rather than sliding, balcony doors.





GrandCalifornian said:


> It looks like you found it on the declaration maps, but I did notice the hinged balcony doors on the first floor 2 bedroom on the North side and lockoff on the South side. These are likely Handicapped accessible, and my guess is they probably don’t have tubs.  I’d love to hear confirmation from anyone who stayed in one.



A quick way to at least learn what HA layouts are offered is to use the online booking tool.

CCV HA GV's are tubs.  Nothing comes up as having a roll-in shower for GV's.  For DVC the HA is usually in the master and not in any other bathroom.
1BRs - both tub and roll-in shower options
Cabins seem to be only HA roll in shower option.
Studios have both HA tub and roll-in shower
2BR's - Dedicated appears only to have the HA tub.  You have to go to a lock-off to have a roll in shower.  And if it's like other resorts it isn't uncommon to have both the 1BR and the studio side both be HA options of the listed type but that will possibly depend on reports.


----------



## kungaloosh22

wdrl said:


> Unit 01A may also have an HA cabin.  The Unit has two cabins and the cabin on the left (closest to Geyser Point) has a different layout near its hot tub than the other cabins.  Perhaps this indicates it is an HA cabin.



Amazing detective work! 

Re: the quoted part, I'm almost positive that I recently saw somewhere that cabin 8014 is HA. I think it was a trip report with pictures, but unfortunately, can't remember exactly where.


----------



## Starwind

kungaloosh22 said:


> Amazing detective work!
> 
> Re: the quoted part, I'm almost positive that I recently saw somewhere that cabin 8014 is HA. I think it was a trip report with pictures, but unfortunately, can't remember exactly where.



This post here on another site says 8014 is an accessible cabin:  http://www.***********.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1509010&postcount=28

Ok, since the site is apparently banned, here is the quote:

"We stayed for 8 nights in September, close to the quiet pool. I requested the location because of Mom's mobility issues and got #8014 which fit the bill location-wise but was an accessible cabin. Not an issue. There were four of us."


----------



## crt082

anyone know the inventory counts for the CCV studios? How many are standard with bathtub and how many have walk-in shower? Thanks!


----------



## storey13

My CCV resale purchased passed ROFR!! Woohoo!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

crt082 said:


> anyone know the inventory counts for the CCV studios? How many are standard with bathtub and how many have walk-in shower? Thanks!



There are 42 dedicated studios and 36 two bedroom lockoffs, for a total of 78 potential studios.   It has been widely reported that there are 41 walk in shower studios, which leaves 37 with tubs.  Since there are 31 studios on the first floor (and all that we've seen have had tubs) and six other alternate studios, this could account for all the tubs, *IF* all alternate studios are tubs.  We know 4115 is handicapped accessible, but are waiting to hear back from the poster who stayed in it to confirm whether it had a walk in shower.   I'm also wondering about tub status for rooms 4103 and 5103, the bear face lockoff studios.


----------



## lisaviolet

I really don't understand why they made separate categories for those studios, given that there isn't a boatload of inventory - to make booking a studio easier. I guess I am jaded and can't fathom that they were thinking of parents with small children. Especially since I have heard that some HA units make no sense when some adjustments in those units are an absolute necessity.

Anyway, I found it highly annoying when booking. But not being an owner there, and stalking the inventory,  I guess my irritation is a moot point.


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> My CCV resale purchased passed ROFR!! Woohoo!!



 Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Spent eight nights at CCV. Fantastic stay.  Put in some requests hoping for one of the alternate studios, being that I booked the studio with tub.

I was like a spoiled brat as I walked down the endless hall knowing I didn't get it, on the carpet that hates suitcase wheels mumbling "I hate the first floor - I hate the first floor".

Well guess what I LOVED THE FIRST FLOOR! 

I was in 1165. Heard nada. Sometimes I think it is because I am the loud neighbour. 

But 1165 is at the end, across from the main pool and ànd the salon. Fantastic location. Right at a door although I might have snuck out my own door many a time.  I just realized it also sits under a GV.

The weather became so sublime that I extended my stay on my checkout day. Went over to ASMovies and got a refurbished room when I didn't even know there were refurbished rooms! And reading when I came home I realized that many are trying to figure out how to get them. Loved what they have done with the rooms.

A lovely manager at Wilderness Lodge got me the reservation, really worked for me,  as everything - meaning besides some insanely expensive suites -  was sold out via central reservations (between Christmas and NYE).

I am allergic to something in the CCV rooms. Felt very tired there. And didn't at all at the All Stars. But I have a few DVC properties where something goes on for me. That is my problem and I didn't let it take away from a fantastic stay.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lisaviolet said:


> I really don't understand why they made separate categories for those studios, given that there isn't a boatload of inventory - to make booking a studio easier. I guess I am jaded and can't fathom that they were thinking of parents with small children. Especially since I have heard that some HA units make no sense when some adjustments in those units are an absolute necessity.
> 
> Anyway, I found it highly annoying when booking. But not being an owner there, and stalking the inventory,  I guess my irritation is a moot point.



It never helps with booking to have categories.  I think CCV just came at a time that the resort designers got on the walk in shower kick.  They added them in a few of the hotels too I believe.


----------



## lisaviolet

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It never helps with booking to have categories.  I think CCV just came at a time that the resort designers got on the walk in shower kick.  They added them in a few of the hotels too I believe.



Well I have thought many times about writing them about tanking it. I just assumed that I might get a phone call about how all the owners just love it. Insert wink.


----------



## DenLo

lisaviolet said:


> I really don't understand why they made separate categories for those studios, given that there isn't a boatload of inventory - to make booking a studio easier. I guess I am jaded and can't fathom that they were thinking of parents with small children. Especially since I have heard that some HA units make no sense when some adjustments in those units are an absolute necessity.
> 
> Anyway, I found it highly annoying when booking. But not being an owner there, and stalking the inventory,  I guess my irritation is a moot point.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> It never helps with booking to have categories.  I think CCV just came at a time that the resort designers got on the walk in shower kick.  They added them in a few of the hotels too I believe.



I think people were starting to complain when they heard that some rooms only had a shower so DVC made two categories.  It does make it rough for wait lists, but for us we would much prefer the walk in shower so we are happy with the categories.


----------



## wdrl

GrandCalifornian said:


> It has been widely reported that there are 41 walk in shower studios, which leaves 37 with tubs.  Since there are 31 studios on the first floor (and all that we've seen have had tubs) and six other alternate studios, this could account for all the tubs, *IF* all alternate studios are tubs.  We know 4115 is handicapped accessible, but are waiting to hear back from the poster who stayed in it to confirm whether it had a walk in shower.   I'm also wondering about tub status for rooms 4103 and 5103, the bear face lockoff studios.


I confirmed with DVC at the time I added on at Copper Creek that there are 41 studios with walk-in showers and 37 studios with tubs.  I have not seen anything that disputes those numbers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I think people were starting to complain when they heard that some rooms only had a shower so DVC made two categories.  It does make it rough for wait lists, but for us we would much prefer the walk in shower so we are happy with the categories.



I do like the walk-in showers.

Personally I'd prefer an easier time in booking and would go with luck of the draw.  Just me however.   Way back with VGC I was initially upset that they decided not to have view categories there.  It wasn't too long before I realized I'd have been very frustrated if they did.


----------



## Strikan

So I saw mention in some Facebook groups that there is a real issue getting CCR booking at the 11 month mark.  Is this a real thing or just the usual Facebook "sky is falling" stuff? I trust this group more than any other, so your views would be good to know.  Many thanks.


----------



## Geomom

Strikan said:


> So I saw mention in some Facebook groups that there is a real issue getting CCR booking at the 11 month mark.  Is this a real thing or just the usual Facebook "sky is falling" stuff? I trust this group more than any other, so your views would be good to know.  Many thanks.


I was able to get a studio w/ walk in shower at CCV for August 2019, at just under 7 mths.  I initially booked at my home resort at 8 mths out, then switched to Boulder Ridge right at 7 mths, then CCV (that we really wanted to try) became available a few days later! 

As with all resorts--the 11 mth home booking can be difficult around Thanksgiving, Christmas, and other 'busy' DVC times.  If you're flexible about when you're going, you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Strikan said:


> So I saw mention in some Facebook groups that there is a real issue getting CCR booking at the 11 month mark.  Is this a real thing or just the usual Facebook "sky is falling" stuff? I trust this group more than any other, so your views would be good to know.  Many thanks.



I think it has been difficult, all because of people walking their reservations and they're clogging up the system for everyone. In my opinion, the anxiety about CCR being hard to book has created it's own problem. If you watch the availability day to day, it changes constantly. If nobody did this, I'd say it would be mildly more difficult to book than the other DVC resorts at this time of year. But it only works if everyone cooperates.

With that said, on the day my 11 month window opened, I booked a 1 bedroom for Thanksgiving week with zero problems. It stayed that way for a few days, then started getting a lot more sporadic. I've been checking every day as a matter of curiosity and occasionally have been surprised to see entire weeks open.


----------



## lisaviolet

DenLo said:


> I think people were starting to complain when they heard that some rooms only had a shower so DVC made two categories.  It does make it rough for wait lists, but for us we would much prefer the walk in shower so we are happy with the categories.



Completely understand.

-------------

But if you ever have to make a change after the 11 month opening, you might change your mind.


----------



## lisaviolet

Strikan said:


> So I saw mention in some Facebook groups that there is a real issue getting CCR booking at the 11 month mark.  Is this a real thing or just the usual Facebook "sky is falling" stuff? I trust this group more than any other, so your views would be good to know.  Many thanks.



I am not the norm as I love stalking - 

I booked eight nights in a studio over Christmas at about six months (booked in chunks, not all at once).


----------



## ksromack

Oh my.  So happy to have found this thread.  I have a lot of reading to do!  Please add us to the list   We are fairly new owners and will have our first stay as owners for only 2 nights in September then again 2 nights in December.  We are adding our DVC days on to existing 4 night stays elsewhere in WDW.
I look forward to learning a lot about CCV and all of you!

*ksromack*October 2018*April
ksromack*Sept 16&17 2019*Studio, first stay as owners
ksromack*December 13&14 2019*1 BR-introducing our 15 mo granddaughter to the Mouse!*


----------



## lisaviolet

ksromack said:


> Oh my.  So happy to have found this thread.  I have a lot of reading to do!  Please add us to the list   We are fairly new owners and will have our first stay as owners for only 2 nights in September then again 2 nights in December.  We are adding our DVC days on to existing 4 night stays elsewhere in WDW.
> I look forward to learning a lot about CCV and all of you!
> 
> *ksromack*October 2018*April
> ksromack*Sept 16&17 2019*Studio, first stay as owners
> ksromack*December 13&14 2019*1 BR-introducing our 15 mo granddaughter to the Mouse!*



Enjoy! Congratulations!


----------



## mrsap

ksromack said:


> Oh my.  So happy to have found this thread.  I have a lot of reading to do!  Please add us to the list   We are fairly new owners and will have our first stay as owners for only 2 nights in September then again 2 nights in December.  We are adding our DVC days on to existing 4 night stays elsewhere in WDW.
> I look forward to learning a lot about CCV and all of you!
> 
> *ksromack*October 2018*April
> ksromack*Sept 16&17 2019*Studio, first stay as owners
> ksromack*December 13&14 2019*1 BR-introducing our 15 mo granddaughter to the Mouse!*



 and Congrats!! I believe we were just chatting over on the WL board! Happy you found us! That’s great you booked your first trip! So excited for your Grandaughter!! What a great age! My DS was 16 months old on his first trip, and it was magical!!!! I’ll be sure to get your information on Page 1! Stop by anytime!!!! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## disneyfunfamily4

We've been DVC members since 2011 and have always loved WL.  We just added on points at CCV last July.  We were staying at CC at the time in a 1 bedroom and we HAD to add on more points.  DH and i will be going this Oct for a 6 night stay in a studio followed by a 3 night cruise for our 20th anniversary with out the kids.


----------



## SweetSerenity

So excited! Today was the opening of our booking window. My internal alarm clock woke me up right at 6:55 to book at 7 (I'm on cst.) I was able to get the full week I needed. I do need to add one more night as we would like to stay for 8, but one night is easier than 7. This is our first stay as owners in our home resort. 

Please add us to the list for 12/13/19-12/21/19. Yay!


----------



## shairpdrh

SweetSerenity said:


> So excited! Today was the opening of our booking window. My internal alarm clock woke me up right at 6:55 to book at 7 (I'm on cst.) I was able to get the full week I needed. I do need to add one more night as we would like to stay for 8, but one night is easier than 7. This is our first stay as owners in our home resort.
> 
> Please add us to the list for 12/13/19-12/21/19. Yay!



That is awesome! We are staying at our other home resort next December, but I look forward to visiting for a meal and staying at CCV in 2020. Watching booking this year for December was interesting. Glad you got what you wanted!


----------



## Busymom1015

We are booked for our first stay as owners in a 2 bedroom at CCV May 1-7! We are so excited! Going back to CCV Nov. 9-16!!!! We also purchased annual passes since we will be there two weeks this year!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, *mrsap*! Long time, no see! I do drop in on occasion to see how things are going here on our sister thread, and now I have a date to add when you get the time. We're heading down to Copper Creek from 5-9 March after spending a couple of days at VB. No other occasion other than getting out of the cold here in southwest VA. Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

crt082 said:


> anyone know the inventory counts for the CCV studios? How many are standard with bathtub and how many have walk-in shower? Thanks!


Following for this info only. Is there more of a demand for a tub/shower combo?


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, *mrsap*! Long time, no see! I do drop in on occasion to see how things are going here on our sister thread, and now I have a date to add when you get the time. We're heading down to Copper Creek from 5-9 March after spending a couple of days at VB. No other occasion other than getting out of the cold here in southwest VA. Thanks and keep up the good work!



Hey!! How are you?!! Thanks for stopping in!! Sounds like a nice little getaway! I’ll add your dates to page 1! Thank you! Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

BWV Dreamin said:


> Following for this info only. Is there more of a demand for a tub/shower combo?


In general that is what I am seeing.  Looking at December 2019, the latest week of availability (12/16-12/23) is available for walk in shower studios and 2 bedroom lockoffs with the walk in shower, but it is not completely available for studios and 2 bedroom lockoffs with the tubs.
This seems to be a trend, and is likely due more to demand than just the fact that there are slightly more studios with the walk in shower.

Editing to Add availability Images:
While in general I'd say tubs are in higher demand, there are specific nights where tubs are available and walk in shower studios are not, as shown in the following images:

Studio with Walk in Shower Availability:
 
Studio with Tub Availability:
 

So, if you don't care as much about which shower type you have be sure to check both categories.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We booked our airfare today, so we are locked in for our September 2019 trip.    We'll be in a Copper Creek dedicated two bedroom from September 5th through 14th, 2019!  We loved the two bedroom last September and can't wait to do it again!  Feel free to add our trip to the first page.


----------



## brewhome

Hi, friends!  We just got back from our first stay at Copper Creek (on rented points) and it was absolutely wonderful!  We had two suites on two separate reservations.  I had asked the rental company to have the member reference/link the reservations, and we ended up getting suites right next to each other... 1134 and 1136 facing Boulder Ridge.  The location was great - right near the CC elevator and a side door that was a great shortcut to and from the buses, the Boulder Ridge pool, and the walkway to Geyser Point.  Both of these rooms have tubs, and 1136 has a connecting door to what I assume is a one bedroom.  1134 is a dedicated studio.  The rooms were sparkling clean and had tons of towels.  We missed our towel service on day four because my son and husband each were napping and had the do not disturb signs up, but we were able to grab our own towels from a cart that was in the hallway each morning.  The cart also had sheets, toilet paper, tissues, and paper towels, which I thought was great!  I didn’t miss the usual daily housekeeping at all, especially since they take the trash every day.

We ate breakfast, a late dinner, and some snacks at Roaring Fork, and everything was pretty good.  The chocolate mint cupcake that they have right now is delicious.  My hubby and I had drinks, wings, and cheesy brisket dip at Geyser Point one evening and that was tasty, too.  That’s a great spot to sit and hang out.  My sons were down there one night just walking around and ended up watching the electric water parade from a couple of comfy chairs, which they really enjoyed.  On our departure day we had breakfast at Whispering Canyon Cafe and we really liked that, as well.  We had the skillet, eggs Benedict, a Belgian waffle, and steel-cut oatmeal, and it was all fantastic.

My 16 year old and I hung out at the Boulder Ridge pool while the hubby and 18 year old were napping one afternoon, and we really enjoyed it.  We had walked by the main pool and it was a bit noisy for us because there were tons of little kids and the staff was running a bunch of activities, but I can see how families with younger kids would really enjoy it.

And that lobby... it’s really breathtaking.  We enjoyed just sitting in it and relaxing.  The store was great, too.  Service throughout the resort was top notch.  I would definitely stay again!  I’ll be back to the World this fall with my sister, probably in a moderate, but in a few years when my hubby and kids come back, we will have a hard time deciding NOT to stay here.  We’ve always said we will try AKL, but given the experience we had at WL/Copper Creek, we may just have to stay here again.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

brewhome said:


> Hi, friends!  We just got back from our first stay at Cooper Creek (on rented points) and it was absolutely wonderful!  We had two suites on two separate reservations.  I had asked the rental company to have the member reference/link the reservations, and we ended up getting suites right next to each other... 1134 and 1136 facing Boulder Ridge.  The location was great - right near the CC elevator and a side door that was a great shortcut to and from the buses, the Boulder Ridge pool, and the walkway to Geyser Point.  Both of these rooms have tubs, and 1134 has a connecting door to what I assume is a one bedroom.  1136 is a dedicated studio.  The rooms were sparkling clean and had tons of towels.  We missed our towel service on day four because my son and husband each were napping and had the do not disturb signs up, but we were able to grab our own towels from a cart that was in the hallway each morning.  The cart also had sheets, toilet paper, tissues, and paper towels, which I thought was great!  I didn’t miss the usual daily housekeeping at all, especially since they take the trash every day.
> 
> We ate breakfast, a late dinner, and some snacks at Roaring Fork, and everything was pretty good.  The chocolate mint cupcake that they have right now is delicious.  My hubby and I had drinks, wings, and cheesy brisket dip at Geyser Point one evening and that was tasty, too.  That’s a great spot to sit and hang out.  My sons were down there one night just walking around and ended up watching the electric water parade from a couple of comfy chairs, which they really enjoyed.  On our departure day we had breakfast at Whispering Canyon Cafe and we really liked that, as well.  We had the skillet, eggs Benedict, a Belgian waffle, and steel-cut oatmeal, and it was all fantastic.
> 
> My 16 year old and I hung out at the Boulder Ridge pool while the hubby and 18 year old were napping one afternoon, and we really enjoyed it.  We had walked by the main pool and it was a bit noisy for us because there were tons of little kids and the staff was running a bunch of activities, but I can see how families with younger kids would really enjoy it.
> 
> And that lobby... it’s really breathtaking.  We enjoyed just sitting in it and relaxing.  The store was great, too.  Service throughout the resort was top notch.  I would definitely stay again!  I’ll be back to the World this fall with my sister, probably in a moderate, but in a few years when my hubby and kids come back, we will have a hard time deciding NOT to stay here.  We’ve always said we will try AKL, but given the experience we had at WL/Copper Creek, we may just have to stay here again.


That's so great that you enjoyed CC.  Thanks for the report on the tubs.  That is consistent with our expectation that the first floor rooms are generally tubs, but I was curious about the lockoff.   Also, is it possible that 1134 was the dedicated room and 1136 was the lockoff that connected to the next room closer to Bay Lake?  That would be more consistent with the declaration map and what we have on page 1, but you never know, stranger things have happened.

It is so great that you got the two rooms together and had a great time.  As you've found, WL can be addicting.  Thanks for sharing and we'll see you around in the future.


----------



## brewhome

GrandCalifornian said:


> That's so great that you enjoyed CC.  Thanks for the report on the tubs.  That is consistent with our expectation that the first floor rooms are generally tubs, but I was curious about the lockoff.   Also, is it possible that 1134 was the dedicated room and 1136 was the lockoff that connected to the next room closer to Bay Lake?  That would be more consistent with the declaration map and what we have on page 1, but you never know, stranger things have happened.
> 
> It is so great that you goe the two rooms together and had a great time.  As you've found, WL can be addicting.  Thanks for sharing and we'll see you around in the future.



Yes, you are right - 1134 is the dedicated studio and 1136 is the one with the connecting door.  I had them backwards.  I’ll fix my original post.  Good catch!


----------



## lisaviolet

BWV Dreamin said:


> Following for this info only. Is there more of a demand for a tub/shower combo?





Who knows but I found the opposite. I ended up sticking with tub/shower while scanning because of much better availability over time. But scanning for eight nights one time certainly doesn't provide concrete evidence.


----------



## crvetter

lisaviolet said:


> Who knows but I found the opposite. I ended up sticking with tub/shower while scanning because of much better availability over time. But scanning for eight nights in a one shot deal certainly doesn't provide concrete evidence.


They did release a bunch of the tubs into the condo. So that made the tub showers be super available compared to the walkin showers. However now that most of the studios have been declared I think looking at how Christmas goes will be a good judge. My guess is the tub showers will be more popular for 1) the tub for family use and 2) the possibility to get the alternate configuration which are all tubs. Though this is all conjecture.


----------



## mrsap

*RUMOR
*
So I happened to be on another message site, and someone mentioned they had a reservation at REUNION STATION for February. They received a call the other day saying that Reunion Station was *CLOSING* and asked if they wanted a refund. Another person called and it was Confirmed to them it was closing February 3rd!!!


----------



## kungaloosh22

I feel like Reunion Station was a good concept, but poor execution. The value just didn't seem commensurate with what you got. I hope they turn it into a Community Room. Someone else suggested that they tear down the whole building (Geyser Point, too), and make a great signature restaurant. A great sig would be wonderful, but we really _love_ Geyser Point! I hope they leave that as it is.


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> I feel like Reunion Station was a good concept, but poor execution. The value just didn't seem commensurate with what you got. I hope they turn it into a Community Room. Someone else suggested that they tear down the whole building (Geyser Point, too), and make a great signature restaurant. A great sig would be wonderful, but we really _love_ Geyser Point! I hope they leave that as it is.



I really can’t see them tearing it down! It’s a beautiful building, and they actually did a great job on the inside! I think they can come up with something that would benefit the Copper Creek and Boulder Ridge members.


----------



## mrsap

*UPDATE ON REUNION STATION 

I just called and spoke with a CM who confirmed that Reunion Station (AS A CLUB LEVEL) will definitely be closing the beginning of February. She said that the building itself will still remain open and continue to offer the paid activities. She said she had heard that more paid activities will be coming, now that they will have more time to do them. She has not heard anything other than that at this time*


----------



## DenLo

Thanks for the clarification mrsap regarding Union Station.  I was thinking it was closing completely, but now it sounds like the concierge offering is the only thing that is being dropped.


----------



## mrsap

Also confirmed...

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...74/4379-reunion-station-lounge-service-to-end


----------



## sleepydog25

Never liked the concept of Reunion Station. While I've never advocated for tearing down GP or RS, I adamantly believe that Disney missed a prime opportunity to build a Signature restaurant on the water where both of those areas now exist. Sometimes, I'm convinced Disney has a strategic cap with plans laid out two or more decades out, such as with DVC's recent and past recent decisions. Other times, I can't imagine what they were thinking: "Hey, let's close down the only Signature at this deluxe resort and stick in a character meal--instant money! We'll toss in a weird menu that some parents like and kids mostly don't (Ed. note: anecdotal). We'll also build a bar that isn't a bar but isn't a QS and isn't a TS, and for good measure, we'll put in this place where we can charge a family of 4 $200 a day extra for pastries, pasta, and beer!" Honestly, I don't understand the thought process. Personally, if I'm adding more premium rooms at a deluxe resort, one of my first questions would be, how can we make the Signature service there a go-to destination?  My answer would have been to spend a little money and put in another water front restaurant with views of fireworks and a menu worthy of Napa Rose. Obviously, I was not asked.


----------



## Princess Jasmine

Strikan said:


> So I saw mention in some Facebook groups that there is a real issue getting CCR booking at the 11 month mark.  Is this a real thing or just the usual Facebook "sky is falling" stuff? I trust this group more than any other, so your views would be good to know.  Many thanks.



On the morning of Jan 13th I attempted to make a reservation for Dec 13-15th 2019 in a studio.  Both categories showed no availability.   I ended up waitlisting.  So if you want a studio during the holidays for just a weekend it may be harder than at other resorts.  YMMV


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Never liked the concept of Reunion Station. While I've never advocated for tearing down GP or RS, I adamantly believe that Disney missed a prime opportunity to build a Signature restaurant on the water where both of those areas now exist. Sometimes, I'm convinced Disney has a strategic cap with plans laid out two or more decades out, such as with DVC's recent and past recent decisions. Other times, I can't imagine what they were thinking: "Hey, let's close down the only Signature at this deluxe resort and stick in a character meal--instant money! We'll toss in a weird menu that some parents like and kids mostly don't (Ed. note: anecdotal). We'll also build a bar that isn't a bar but isn't a QS and isn't a TS, and for good measure, we'll put in this place where we can charge a family of 4 $200 a day extra for pastries, pasta, and beer!" Honestly, I don't understand the thought process. Personally, if I'm adding more premium rooms at a deluxe resort, one of my first questions would be, how can we make the Signature service there a go-to destination?  My answer would have been to spend a little money and put in another water front restaurant with views of fireworks and a menu worthy of Napa Rose. Obviously, I was not asked.



When I first saw the plans for that area I completely thought it was a fine dining restaurant on the water.  It was what made sense to me.  And that AP would see some change to its use.  Well, AP happened.


----------



## Spridell

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When I first saw the plans for that area I completely thought it was a fine dining restaurant on the water.  It was what made sense to me.  And that AP would see some change to its use.  Well, AP happened.



Good location for a fine dining too.  Could be like a Narcoosees


----------



## mrsap

I’d think it’s too small for a restaurant?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When I first saw the plans for that area I completely thought it was a fine dining restaurant on the water.  It was what made sense to me.  And that AP would see some change to its use.  Well, AP happened.


My wife said the same thing! I, being the cynic, did not. I wish I'd been wrong.


----------



## ECMD2018

mrsap said:


> I’d think it’s too small for a restaurant?


Love the Pink Floyd lyric

Coffee House please — here ends my bi-annual post for better coffee


----------



## mrsap

ECMD2018 said:


> Love the Pink Floyd lyric
> 
> Coffee House please — here ends my bi-annual post for better coffee



Oooh! I like it!!!


----------



## Meredith Gardner

Hi Everyone! We bought into CCV in November with a June UY. Both my husband and I have been visiting Disney world regularly since we were kids. Disney has a special place in our heart. We were married at the wedding pavilion in March of 2012 and had our reception at Grand Floridian. We always new we would want to buy DVC. Now was the right time especially with CCV. The cabin is what sold to my husband finally! We have our Welcome Home trip planned for September 21st-29th 2019 in a dedication 2 bedroom! Can’t wait!!


----------



## kungaloosh22

Meredith Gardner said:


> Hi Everyone! We bought into CCV in November with a June UY. Both my husband and I have been visiting Disney world regularly since we were kids. Disney has a special place in our heart. We were married at the wedding pavilion in March of 2012 and had our reception at Grand Floridian. We always new we would want to buy DVC. Now was the right time especially with CCV. The cabin is what sold to my husband finally! We have our Welcome Home trip planned for September 21st-29th 2019 in a dedication 2 bedroom! Can’t wait!!



Congrats! Welcome home, and welcome to disboards!  

How special to have your wedding at the wedding pavilion and Grand Floridian! Here's to many more stays through the years! 

We adore both CCV and GF, too. They are 2 of our home resorts, and our last stay was a split between GF Villas and a CCV cabin. It's taken _all_ of my willpower to resist adding on more points just to enable more cabin stays! But the cabins will have to be for special treats, which is fine. I'm thrilled any time I can stay at WL, in any room. Actually, I'm thrilled to stay at pretty much any of the DVC resorts! They all have something special about them.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

kungaloosh22 said:


> Congrats! Welcome home, and welcome to disboards!
> 
> How special to have your wedding at the wedding pavilion and Grand Floridian! Here's to many more stays through the years!
> 
> We adore both CCV and GF, too. They are 2 of our home resorts, and our last stay was a split between GF Villas and a CCV cabin. It's taken _all_ of my willpower to resist adding on more points just to enable more cabin stays! But the cabins will have to be for special treats, which is fine. I'm thrilled any time I can stay at WL, in any room. Actually, I'm thrilled to stay at pretty much any of the DVC resorts! They all have something special about them.


We too own CCV and VGF. Something special about both!


----------



## mrsap

Meredith Gardner said:


> Hi Everyone! We bought into CCV in November with a June UY. Both my husband and I have been visiting Disney world regularly since we were kids. Disney has a special place in our heart. We were married at the wedding pavilion in March of 2012 and had our reception at Grand Floridian. We always new we would want to buy DVC. Now was the right time especially with CCV. The cabin is what sold to my husband finally! We have our Welcome Home trip planned for September 21st-29th 2019 in a dedication 2 bedroom! Can’t wait!!



and Congrats!! So happy for you! It’s great you found us!! That’s Awesome you already booked your first trip as an owner! I will be sure to get your information up on page one! And what an amazing way to get married!! It had to be so magical!!! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> We adore both CCV and GF, too. They are 2 of our home resorts, and our last stay was a split between GF Villas and a CCV cabin. It's taken _all_ of my willpower to resist adding on more points just to enable more cabin stays! But the cabins will have to be for special treats, which is fine. I'm thrilled any time I can stay at WL, in any room. Actually, I'm thrilled to stay at pretty much any of the DVC resorts! They all have something special about them.





Meredith Gardner said:


> Hi Everyone! We bought into CCV in November with a June UY. Both my husband and I have been visiting Disney world regularly since we were kids. Disney has a special place in our heart. We were married at the wedding pavilion in March of 2012 and had our reception at Grand Floridian. We always new we would want to buy DVC. Now was the right time especially with CCV. The cabin is what sold to my husband finally! We have our Welcome Home trip planned for September 21st-29th 2019 in a dedication 2 bedroom! Can’t wait!!





BWV Dreamin said:


> We too own CCV and VGF. Something special about both!



Us too!!!! We actually just put in an offer last week to add more points! Addonitis is a real sickness, and we are just starting to realize that LOL


----------



## Henwen88

Question to those of you who have been lucky enough to stay at both the 'walk in shower' and the 'shower/tub combo' studios at CCV:  Are the sizes of the water closet (tub/toilet area) different?  We stayed in a walk in shower room (even though we booked a tub, they decided to 'upgrade' me), and the size of the room was tiny - felt more narrow than the norm.  You had to squeeze out of the way to shut the door.

I was wondering if some of the rooms were actually more narrow, so that's what was behind this design decision, or was it all in my head?


----------



## DenLo

Henwen88 said:


> Question to those of you who have been lucky enough to stay at both the 'walk in shower' and the 'shower/tub combo' studios at CCV:  Are the sizes of the water closet (tub/toilet area) different?  We stayed in a walk in shower room (even though we booked a tub, they decided to 'upgrade' me), and the size of the room was tiny - felt more narrow than the norm.  You had to squeeze out of the way to shut the door.
> 
> I was wondering if some of the rooms were actually more narrow, so that's what was behind this design decision, or was it all in my head?



It would be interesting to know.  Although since the first floor studios are most tub/shower room and it appears the floor plan for that floor is the same as the floor plan for other floors I would be very surprised that some rooms are narrower. I am looking forward to hearing people's comments that have stayed in both studio types.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Meredith Gardner said:


> Hi Everyone! We bought into CCV in November with a June UY. Both my husband and I have been visiting Disney world regularly since we were kids. Disney has a special place in our heart. We were married at the wedding pavilion in March of 2012 and had our reception at Grand Floridian. We always new we would want to buy DVC. Now was the right time especially with CCV. The cabin is what sold to my husband finally! We have our Welcome Home trip planned for September 21st-29th 2019 in a dedication 2 bedroom! Can’t wait!!



Congratulations!  We too bought at Copper Creek to add to a long term Disney addiction that included a Disney wedding.  (Ours was at the Grand Californian in 2007).  Having the opportunity to buy at Copper Creek was too good to pass up. 

Our first DVC trip was Sept 2018 and we split it between a dedicated 2 bedroom and a cabin. We were all surprised at how much we loved the dedicated two bedroom.  That big bathroom in the second bedroom was great, and we can't wait to go back to one this September.  (That's also our favorite time of year to visit).  We'll be a couple of weeks ahead of you this year, but we'll leave the room nice for you.


----------



## ksromack

Question!  Since they are doing away with the Reunion Station as a way of adding on "club stay" of sorts, do you think they will offer CCV DVC people the ability to add "club lounge" to their stays?


----------



## mrsap

ksromack said:


> Question!  Since they are doing away with the Reunion Station as a way of adding on "club stay" of sorts, do you think they will offer CCV DVC people the ability to add "club lounge" to their stays?



I HOPE so! I have even gone so far as written a couple emails suggesting it!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ksromack

mrsap said:


> I HOPE so! I have even gone so far as written a couple emails suggesting it!! Fingers crossed!


This would make our split stay very enjoyable if we could swing this.  We have free dining for a 4 night package at CBR in December and having this would eliminate a lot of guesswork for our weekend stay at CCV afterwards!  I'm already looking at ADRs that would be suitable for the first part of this stay as it will be our granddaughter's first visit to WDW (she will be 15 months old then).  Our kids were past the toddler stage when we first introduced them to WDW and I'm going to have to manage expectations!


----------



## CarolynFH

We arrived today, have a 6th floor lock off studio with walk-in shower. I love the decor, especially the details such as the handrails in the elevators that are logs held by beavers on each end. The size of the studio is great for the two of us but I don’t think our family of four would have fit back in the day. So glad to be here!


----------



## mrsap

CarolynFH said:


> We arrived today, have a 6th floor lock off studio with walk-in shower. I love the decor, especially the details such as the handrails in the elevators that are logs held by beavers on each end. The size of the studio is great for the two of us but I don’t think our family of four would have fit back in the day. So glad to be here!



I hope you have a wonderful trip! I think the rooms are beautiful, but agree, wish they were a little bigger. I think the hotel and property make up for it, though. Enjoy!


----------



## kungaloosh22

mrsap said:


> Us too!!!! We actually just put in an offer last week to add more points! Addonitis is a real sickness, and we are just starting to realize that LOL



Oh boy, it sure is. I hope your offer goes through!


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> Oh boy, it sure is. I hope your offer goes through!



Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Fingers crossed Mrsap!! More VGF or CCV?


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Fingers crossed Mrsap!! More VGF or CCV?



Thank you!!! We actually decided this  contract will be just for extra points so we can extend our summer trips!! We made an offer for 210 pts at SSR! I don’t have much confidence this one will pass ROFR, but it doesn’t hurt to try!


----------



## Pooh12863

Good luck on the ROFR mrsap. 

Snagged a reservation for next December, was starting to get worried after stalking the RAT for the past month and not seeing much available. Locked down Dec 22-27.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Good luck on the ROFR mrsap.
> 
> Snagged a reservation for next December, was starting to get worried after stalking the RAT for the past month and not seeing much available. Locked down Dec 22-27.



Thanks so much!!! The waiting is the worst part, but honestly, I’m not getting my hopes up.

That’s wonderful!! Happy you got your dates! (You’ll be there for my birthday!!) I’ll be sure to get your dates up on Page one!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Thanks so much!!! The waiting is the worst part, but honestly, I’m not getting my hopes up.
> 
> That’s wonderful!! Happy you got your dates! (You’ll be there for my birthday!!) I’ll be sure to get your dates up on Page one!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks!!! PS - I’m from NJ too!!


----------



## Kimberly Bancke

Hi all! I am new here. We became DVC members in June we bought CCV. Our first visit home is in 11 days, we have a 2 bedroom dedicated suite. (waitlisted for a lock off to give those traveling with us more privacy) How do I go about a room request? Do I call DVC? Or do I have to send a fax to the room assigners? If no does anyone have the fax # Thanks so much. Still getting the hang of all this. We are used to booking regular Disney report rooms.


----------



## minnie king

The easiest way to me is using the chat feature in the ms website.


----------



## minnie king

Kimberly Bancke said:


> Hi all! I am new here. We became DVC members in June we bought CCV. Our first visit home is in 11 days, we have a 2 bedroom dedicated suite. (waitlisted for a lock off to give those traveling with us more privacy) How do I go about a room request? Do I call DVC? Or do I have to send a fax to the room assigners? If no does anyone have the fax # Thanks so much. Still getting the hang of all this. We are used to booking regular Disney report rooms.


Thaw easiest way to me is using the chat feature on the ms website.


----------



## jarestel

Kimberly Bancke said:


> How do I go about a room request?



As mentioned, you could use the chat feature on the website. Alternatively, you could email or call member services.

By the way, congratulations on your CCV purchase! It's great to have you with us as a fellow CCV owner!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Kimberly Bancke said:


> Hi all! I am new here. We became DVC members in June we bought CCV. Our first visit home is in 11 days, we have a 2 bedroom dedicated suite. (waitlisted for a lock off to give those traveling with us more privacy) How do I go about a room request? Do I call DVC? Or do I have to send a fax to the room assigners? If no does anyone have the fax # Thanks so much. Still getting the hang of all this. We are used to booking regular Disney report rooms.



Congratulations and welcome.  We stayed in a dedicated two bedroom with another family in September and loved it.  We too considered a lockoff but are glad that we didn't.  The way it worked for us, each family had their own bedroom area, and there was the common living area in the middle.  By not having a redundant kitchen in the second bedroom we had a nice big bathroom and closet that my family enjoyed.  We could close the door to the second bedroom and have plenty of privacy, we just didn't have our own exit to the hallway.  It worked great  for us since we each had our space and the living room / kitchen area was a great common area where we could meet up.  Enjoy your trip, it is almost here!


----------



## mrsap

Kimberly Bancke said:


> Hi all! I am new here. We became DVC members in June we bought CCV. Our first visit home is in 11 days, we have a 2 bedroom dedicated suite. (waitlisted for a lock off to give those traveling with us more privacy) How do I go about a room request? Do I call DVC? Or do I have to send a fax to the room assigners? If no does anyone have the fax # Thanks so much. Still getting the hang of all this. We are used to booking regular Disney report rooms.



 And Congrats!! Happy you found us!! That’s great you booked your Welcome Home stay!! How exciting! As far as requests, definitely give them a call with room requests. I had no luck this past trip with mine, but I hope you have better luck!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Kimberly Bancke

GrandCalifornian said:


> Congratulations and welcome.  We stayed in a dedicated two bedroom with another family in September and loved it.  We too considered a lockoff but are glad that we didn't.  The way it worked for us, each family had their own bedroom area, and there was the common living area in the middle.  By not having a redundant kitchen in the second bedroom we had a nice big bathroom and closet that my family enjoyed.  We could close the door to the second bedroom and have plenty of privacy, we just didn't have our own exit to the hallway.  It worked great  for us since we each had our space and the living room / kitchen area was a great common area where we could meet up.  Enjoy your trip, it is almost here!



My problem is I’m traveling with my mom who will be sleeping in the living room and my in laws who will be sharing the 2nd bedroom. And I want my mom to have privacy. My in laws are early risers and like to have their coffee and breakfast at an ungodly hour and my Mom won’t be awake at that time. I didn’t understand when I booked it what lock off meant or I would have booked it. Then my in-laws would have their kitchen and a door to exit without having to go in where my mom will be sleeping. I have 2 waitlist for the lock off villas. 

The big bathroom and closet you speak of is that in the 2nd bedroom with 2 beds or for the master? I’m new at all this lol.

Thank everyone for welcoming me. I am so excited this has been a goal of mine since I was a kid and now it’s reality. My sister has DVC so I’ve stayed with her but I’ve never done the booking so this is a learning process. Thanks again


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Kimberly Bancke said:


> My problem is I’m traveling with my mom who will be sleeping in the living room and my in laws who will be sharing the 2nd bedroom. And I want my mom to have privacy. My in laws are early risers and like to have their coffee and breakfast at an ungodly hour and my Mom won’t be awake at that time. I didn’t understand when I booked it what lock off meant or I would have booked it. Then my in-laws would have their kitchen and a door to exit without having to go in where my mom will be sleeping. I have 2 waitlist for the lock off villas.
> 
> The big bathroom and closet you speak of is that in the 2nd bedroom with 2 beds or for the master? I’m new at all this lol.
> 
> Thank everyone for welcoming me. I am so excited this has been a goal of mine since I was a kid and now it’s reality. My sister has DVC so I’ve stayed with her but I’ve never done the booking so this is a learning process. Thanks again



Hello.  Yes, in that case I agree that having the extra entrance and kitchen for your in laws would be nice.  Hopefully the waitlist comes through, but unfortunately you are competing with demand for studios and getting very close to your trip.  

When comparing the 2 bedroom lockoff to a dedicated one, the substantial differences are in the non-master bedroom, which has two real beds in a dedicated 2 bedroom but a bed and a sleeper sofa in a lockoff.  Also since the dedicated does not have its own entrance, it has a bigger bathroom and closet.  The master bedroom portion of the rooms is the same either way.  

Either way you will have a good trip and it will work out OK.  You've done all that you can do, now enjoy it.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Thanks!!! PS - I’m from NJ too!!



I won't hold that against you.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I won't hold that against you.



Touche’


----------



## Pooh12863

Kimberly Bancke said:


> Hi all! I am new here. We became DVC members in June we bought CCV. Our first visit home is in 11 days, we have a 2 bedroom dedicated suite. (waitlisted for a lock off to give those traveling with us more privacy) How do I go about a room request? Do I call DVC? Or do I have to send a fax to the room assigners? If no does anyone have the fax # Thanks so much. Still getting the hang of all this. We are used to booking regular Disney report rooms.



Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## lovin'fl

Booked a cabin for 2 nights in Dec. Woo hoo. Going with friends...4 adults and 4 college girls and 1 post college guy. I booked a studio at BWV, with my BWV points, too and will waitlist at BRV and CCV. If we get one of the waitlists, will put the 4 college girls in it and then DS (post college) and us 4 adults will stay in cabin. If we don't get WL, and keep girls in cabin and put DS over at BWV, how should we sleep everyone in the cabin? Eeek. Then we stay the whole following week at Sheraton Vistana (our friends' timeshare).

*lovin'fl: 12/19-12/21 *


----------



## mrsap

lovin'fl said:


> Booked a cabin for 2 nights in Dec. Woo hoo. Going with friends...4 adults and 4 college girls and 1 post college guy. I booked a studio at BWV, with my BWV points, too and will waitlist at BRV and CCV. If we get one of the waitlists, will put the 4 college girls in it and then DS (post college) and us 4 adults will stay in cabin. If we don't get WL, and keep girls in cabin and put DS over at BWV, how should we sleep everyone in the cabin? Eeek. Then we stay the whole following week at Sheraton Vistana (our friends' timeshare).
> 
> *lovin'fl: 12/19-12/21 *



Sounds like a fun stay!!! I’ve stayed at Vistana before, it’s a beautiful resort!! I’ll be sure to get your dates on Page 1!


----------



## Kimberly Bancke

GrandCalifornian said:


> Hello.  Yes, in that case I agree that having the extra entrance and kitchen for your in laws would be nice.  Hopefully the waitlist comes through, but unfortunately you are competing with demand for studios and getting very close to your trip.
> 
> When comparing the 2 bedroom lockoff to a dedicated one, the substantial differences are in the non-master bedroom, which has two real beds in a dedicated 2 bedroom but a bed and a sleeper sofa in a lockoff.  Also since the dedicated does not have its own entrance, it has a bigger bathroom and closet.  The master bedroom portion of the rooms is the same either way.
> 
> Either way you will have a good trip and it will work out OK.  You've done all that you can do, now enjoy it.




I’m pretty sure I jinxed myself. My mother is now no longer able to come on the trip. We found out today that her carotid arteries are critically blocked and she needs surgery ASAP so likely Friday. But then she will need a second surgery since they can’t do both sides at the same time. This really stinks bc we had the worst 2018 my dad (65)passed away 10 months ago today and my brother (31years old) passed 8 months ago today leaving behind a now 16 month old and a 4 week old he never met. My mom wants me to still go bc this trip is my father in laws what we are calling “wish trip” he is elderly and in poor health and his wish is to goto disneyworld one last time (he hasn’t been in probably 20 years or so) so this a a very special trip for him. My mom doesn’t want me to reschedule since his health is finally stable enough for this trip. We were worried about him The whole time and now my mom is the one with medical issues. Ughh sorry venting please send prayers.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Kimberly Bancke said:


> I’m pretty sure I jinxed myself. My mother is now no longer able to come on the trip. We found out today that her carotid arteries are critically blocked and she needs surgery ASAP so likely Friday. But then she will need a second surgery since they can’t do both sides at the same time. This really stinks bc we had the worst 2018 my dad (65)passed away 10 months ago today and my brother (31years old) passed 8 months ago today leaving behind a now 16 month old and a 4 week old he never met. My mom wants me to still go bc this trip is my father in laws what we are calling “wish trip” he is elderly and in poor health and his wish is to goto disneyworld one last time (he hasn’t been in probably 20 years or so) so this a a very special trip for him. My mom doesn’t want me to reschedule since his health is finally stable enough for this trip. We were worried about him The whole time and now my mom is the one with medical issues. Ughh sorry venting please send prayers.


I'm so sorry to hear that.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.  Perhaps a planning a return trip with your mother will make it easier for you both, and that way she can share in the excitement from this trip as well despite not being able to go.   These are the kinds of things in life that Disney is such a great distraction from, but life is never so simple.  I'm hoping for a much better 2019 for you, starting with some time in WDW.


----------



## mrsap

Kimberly Bancke said:


> I’m pretty sure I jinxed myself. My mother is now no longer able to come on the trip. We found out today that her carotid arteries are critically blocked and she needs surgery ASAP so likely Friday. But then she will need a second surgery since they can’t do both sides at the same time. This really stinks bc we had the worst 2018 my dad (65)passed away 10 months ago today and my brother (31years old) passed 8 months ago today leaving behind a now 16 month old and a 4 week old he never met. My mom wants me to still go bc this trip is my father in laws what we are calling “wish trip” he is elderly and in poor health and his wish is to goto disneyworld one last time (he hasn’t been in probably 20 years or so) so this a a very special trip for him. My mom doesn’t want me to reschedule since his health is finally stable enough for this trip. We were worried about him The whole time and now my mom is the one with medical issues. Ughh sorry venting please send prayers.



My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I’m sorry for what you’re going through all around.  That’s really tough, because I’m sure you’re going to want to be home to be with your mom, but you also want to take your father-in-law because of what he is going through as well.  I definitely think you should go with your father-in-law and then reschedule with your mother at a different time when she is feeling better. That way you could each have your own special trips together. But whatever you decide, I’m sure everything will work out.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Hi fellow CCV owners! What are your thoughts on Riviera and reflections relating to ccv availability ? Do you think more people will try to go there instead? Looking at how studio availability has been at CC is making me hope new resorts will maybe free up some space


----------



## lovin'fl

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi fellow CCV owners! What are your thoughts on Riviera and reflections relating to ccv availability ? Do you think more people will try to go there instead? Looking at how studio availability has been at CC is making me hope new resorts will maybe free up some space


No. The more points they sell the less easy it is to get a studios as the prices, being so high, many folks are buying smaller contracts and can only book studios.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi fellow CCV owners! What are your thoughts on Riviera and reflections relating to ccv availability ? Do you think more people will try to go there instead? Looking at how studio availability has been at CC is making me hope new resorts will maybe free up some space


I am optimistic that once Riviera opens and becomes the "new thing" there may be a little less demand at Copper Creek.  This may be even more true as Reflections opens because it should be more similar in theme and style to Copper Creek.  I know that availability at the DVC resort that is currently being sold is limited to what has been declared, so once Copper Creek is fully declared and then sold out things might settle down a bit, especially in the home resort booking window as there aren't as many new Copper Creek owners looking to stay right away.  Also any new off-site purchasers who just want DVC at WDW will wind up at the other resorts instead of Copper Creek, where they are now.  
In reality I'm not sure that any of this will make it much easier to get a studio at Copper Creek, especially in a high demand time, but there's always the option to save up for a 1 or 2 bedroom or even consider staying at a less desirable resort.  For me I hope it doesn't come to that second option any time soon.


----------



## ksromack

Kimberly Bancke said:


> I’m pretty sure I jinxed myself. My mother is now no longer able to come on the trip. We found out today that her carotid arteries are critically blocked and she needs surgery ASAP so likely Friday. But then she will need a second surgery since they can’t do both sides at the same time. This really stinks bc we had the worst 2018 my dad (65)passed away 10 months ago today and my brother (31years old) passed 8 months ago today leaving behind a now 16 month old and a 4 week old he never met. My mom wants me to still go bc this trip is my father in laws what we are calling “wish trip” he is elderly and in poor health and his wish is to goto disneyworld one last time (he hasn’t been in probably 20 years or so) so this a a very special trip for him. My mom doesn’t want me to reschedule since his health is finally stable enough for this trip. We were worried about him The whole time and now my mom is the one with medical issues. Ughh sorry venting please send prayers.


Keeping you and your family in my prayers.  Disney really does make things better so look forward to a return trip with your mom.



Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi fellow CCV owners! What are your thoughts on Riviera and reflections relating to ccv availability ? Do you think more people will try to go there instead? Looking at how studio availability has been at CC is making me hope new resorts will maybe free up some space


It certainly would t keep ME away from CCV!


----------



## EskiLvr

Delurking to say “we’re home”!  We’ve been DVC since 2008 at SSR, but fell in love with WL during a stay in 2009, and couldn’t pass up an opportunity to add on at CC during our last Disney Cruise.  We have our first stay planned for December 2019, and I’m positively giddy over getting to see WL decked out for the holidays.


----------



## mrsap

EskiLvr said:


> Delurking to say “we’re home”!  We’ve been DVC since 2008 at SSR, but fell in love with WL during a stay in 2009, and couldn’t pass up an opportunity to add on at CC during our last Disney Cruise.  We have our first stay planned for December 2019, and I’m positively giddy over getting to see WL decked out for the holidays.



 and Congrats! So excited for you! Isn’t the Lodge beautiful?! It’s wonderful being able to call it ‘Home!’ What is your UY and what month did you buy? I can add you to Page 1! 
PS - your American Eskimo is beautiful! I had a sweet girl, named Chewey (Chewbacca). I miss her 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## EskiLvr

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! So excited for you! Isn’t the Lodge beautiful?! It’s wonderful being able to call it ‘Home!’ What is your UY and what month did you buy? I can add you to Page 1!
> PS - your American Eskimo is beautiful! I had a sweet girl, named Chewey (Chewbacca). I miss her
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Duke is quite the handsome boy (and he knows it).  We have two other Eskies as well (Luke and Holly).  Our UY is in June to align with our SSR points, and we just added on a week ago!


----------



## luvmychaos

Hi!!! We just booked our 1st official trip “home” and we’re so excited!! We bought into the Poly and CCV in Jan 2018 and went to Aulani in September. But Nov 13-20 we get to come “home” and I’m so excited! It’s also the 1st time we’ve been able to convince my parents to come with us(we’ve been 5 times) and I am so over the moon, I cry every time I think about them walking into the lobby  I’ll be hanging out on the Dis a lot, while planning, so be prepared for some DVC noob questions


----------



## Kimberly Bancke

GrandCalifornian said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.  Perhaps a planning a return trip with your mother will make it easier for you both, and that way she can share in the excitement from this trip as well despite not being able to go.   These are the kinds of things in life that Disney is such a great distraction from, but life is never so simple.  I'm hoping for a much better 2019 for you, starting with some time in WDW.


Thank you


----------



## Beachmom0317

GrandCalifornian said:


> I am optimistic that once Riviera opens and becomes the "new thing" there may be a little less demand at Copper Creek.  This may be even more true as Reflections opens because it should be more similar in theme and style to Copper Creek.  I know that availability at the DVC resort that is currently being sold is limited to what has been declared, so once Copper Creek is fully declared and then sold out things might settle down a bit, especially in the home resort booking window as there aren't as many new Copper Creek owners looking to stay right away.  Also any new off-site purchasers who just want DVC at WDW will wind up at the other resorts instead of Copper Creek, where they are now.
> In reality I'm not sure that any of this will make it much easier to get a studio at Copper Creek, especially in a high demand time, but there's always the option to save up for a 1 or 2 bedroom or even consider staying at a less desirable resort.  For me I hope it doesn't come to that second option any time soon.


Same here! We bought planning on staying at studios but we banked so we can stay at a 1 or 2 bedroom next time...May need more points in the future haha


----------



## ksromack

Beachmom0317 said:


> Same here! We bought planning on staying at studios but we banked so we can stay at a 1 or 2 bedroom next time...May need more points in the future haha


A noob question but how do you add on more points?  We just started our contract last October and if it matters, April is our UY


----------



## mrsap

ksromack said:


> A noob question but how do you add on more points?  We just started our contract last October and if it matters, April is our UY



 You can either call your guide and add on direct, or look on the resale market for another contract that matches your use your UY! You do not have to add on at the same resort if you do not want to,  but having matched use years definitely makes things a lot easier. Good luck, adding on is addicting!


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> You can either call your guide and add on direct, or look on the resale market for another contract that matches your use your UY! You do not have to add on at the same resort if you do not want to,  but having matched use years definitely makes things a lot easier. Good luck, adding on is addicting!


Yep, and it's worth noting in case you didn't know, that if you do choose a different resort to add on, then you would have two home resorts, each capable of booking 11 months out at that particular resort. However, you can't use the second resort's points to book the first at 11 months. . .if that makes sense. For example, if you own 150 points at Copper Creek and then add on 100 points at BLT, you could book CC at 11 months and/or BLT at 11 months. But, you can't book BLT at 11 months and swing your points over from CC to have 250 total at that time. You'd have to wait until the 7-month point to use CC at BLT and vice versa. Clear as mud?


----------



## CarolynFH

Just checked out today from CCV 6111, a studio with walk-in shower.  DH and I love WL, and CCV itself is lovely. Hopefully we’ll be able to swap in again next year. Here’s the view from our balcony, turning toward the lake.


----------



## ksromack

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, and it's worth noting in case you didn't know, that if you do choose a different resort to add on, then you would have two home resorts, each capable of booking 11 months out at that particular resort. However, you can't use the second resort's points to book the first at 11 months. . .if that makes sense. For example, if you own 150 points at Copper Creek and then add on 100 points at BLT, you could book CC at 11 months and/or BLT at 11 months. But, you can't book BLT at 11 months and swing your points over from CC to have 250 total at that time. You'd have to wait until the 7-month point to use CC at BLT and vice versa. Clear as mud?


Got it! Thanks guys.  We should probably wait until more of this first contract is paid off but I def see us buying more. Our contract is pretty small.


----------



## luvmychaos

luvmychaos said:


> Hi!!! We just booked our 1st official trip “home” and we’re so excited!! We bought into the Poly and CCV in Jan 2018 and went to Aulani in September. But Nov 13-20 we get to come “home” and I’m so excited! It’s also the 1st time we’ve been able to convince my parents to come with us(we’ve been 5 times) and I am so over the moon, I cry every time I think about them walking into the lobby  I’ll be hanging out on the Dis a lot, while planning, so be prepared for some DVC noob questions




*I forgot to post my details the right way to join the owners line up!

luvmychaos*Jan 2018*April

luvmychaos: 11/13-11/20 1st stay as owners!


----------



## Pooh12863

CarolynFH said:


> View attachment 378207 Just checked out today from CCV 6111, a studio with walk-in shower.  DH and I love WL, and CCV itself is lovely. Hopefully we’ll be able to swap in again next year. Here’s the view from our balcony, turning toward the lake.



That's a much better view than I imagined you would have from the location of those rooms, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrsap

luvmychaos said:


> *I forgot to post my details the right way to join the owners line up!
> 
> luvmychaos*Jan 2018*April
> 
> luvmychaos: 11/13-11/20 1st stay as owners!



and Congrats!! Happy you found us! November is a great time to go, we love it! Don’t be afraid to ask questions!! That’s what we’re here for!! I’m sure your parents will love WL! It’s hard not to be amazed by the lobby!!  I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## CarolynFH

Pooh12863 said:


> That's a much better view than I imagined you would have from the location of those rooms, thanks for sharing.



Well, looking straight out from the balcony meant looking into a tree, lol, but sitting out there it really was a nice view!


----------



## mrsap

**NEWS REGARDING 2020 POINTS CHARTS:*

Not sure if you guys were following along regarding the 2020 Point Charts, but DVC REVERSED the point increases!! All 2020 charts are now in line with 2019!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/2020-point-charts.3725229/


----------



## Pooh12863

CarolynFH said:


> Well, looking straight out from the balcony meant looking into a tree, lol, but sitting out there it really was a nice view!



Having bought at CCV I've never actually stepped foot in Wilderness Lodge yet so I have to live vicariously through others till June.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> **NEWS REGARDING 2020 POINTS CHARTS:*
> 
> Not sure if you guys were following along regarding the 2020 Point Charts, but DVC REVERSED the point increases!! All 2020 charts are now in line with 2019!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2020-point-charts.3725229/



Disney giveth and the Disney taketh away.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Disney giveth and the Disney taketh away.



Definitely gained some respect back. I’m still in shock.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Having bought at CCV I've never actually stepped foot in Wilderness Lodge yet so I have to live vicariously through others till June.



Get out!! It’s really a beautiful resort! The lobby alone will take your breath away! You really need to try and get there when the Christmas decorations are up!! And the improvements with  the entire grounds are gorgeous. I love the new pool, and the bar is a perfect addition. You’ll love it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kimberly Bancke said:


> I’m pretty sure I jinxed myself. My mother is now no longer able to come on the trip. We found out today that her carotid arteries are critically blocked and she needs surgery ASAP so likely Friday. But then she will need a second surgery since they can’t do both sides at the same time. This really stinks bc we had the worst 2018 my dad (65)passed away 10 months ago today and my brother (31years old) passed 8 months ago today leaving behind a now 16 month old and a 4 week old he never met. My mom wants me to still go bc this trip is my father in laws what we are calling “wish trip” he is elderly and in poor health and his wish is to goto disneyworld one last time (he hasn’t been in probably 20 years or so) so this a a very special trip for him. My mom doesn’t want me to reschedule since his health is finally stable enough for this trip. We were worried about him The whole time and now my mom is the one with medical issues. Ughh sorry venting please send prayers.



I'm sorry to read this - aging loved ones and losses are difficult to deal with.  I can empathize a lot where we had one trip in October where my mother passed away just a little over a week prior to our trip and then by our trip the following May my brother had passed away.  I'd recommend continuing with the trip that is your FIL's wish and then if your mother does wish to make a trip in the future to plan on that.  You never know what life will bring or when to let opportunities pass you by.  JMO



Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi fellow CCV owners! What are your thoughts on Riviera and reflections relating to ccv availability ? Do you think more people will try to go there instead? Looking at how studio availability has been at CC is making me hope new resorts will maybe free up some space



Since CCV is booking up so quickly within the home priority window it's now very likely that a new resort will affect that much unfortunately.  There will always be some owners that want to try different locations though so there may be a bit more movement at the 7 month mark than has currently happened but when it's something like this - booking up right at the 11 month booking window it's probably not going to change things much.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm sorry to read this - aging loved ones and losses are difficult to deal with.  I can empathize a lot where we had one trip in October where my mother passed away just a little over a week prior to our trip and then by our trip the following May my brother had passed away.  I'd recommend continuing with the trip that is your FIL's wish and then if your mother does wish to make a trip in the future to plan on that.  You never know what life will bring or when to let opportunities pass you by.  JMO
> 
> 
> 
> Since CCV is booking up so quickly within the home priority window it's now very likely that a new resort will affect that much unfortunately.



I’m so sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your losses.



Thank you.  It was quite the 9 months - really 12 months with ongoing effects of course with ones that you lose that are so close.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Get out!! It’s really a beautiful resort! The lobby alone will take your breath away! You really need to try and get there when the Christmas decorations are up!! And the improvements with  the entire grounds are gorgeous. I love the new pool, and the bar is a perfect addition. You’ll love it!



I have reservations next Dec 22-27.  

Not looking forward to the crowds but I've always wanted to spend Christmas in Disney.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I have reservations next Dec 22-27.
> 
> Not looking forward to the crowds but I've always wanted to spend Christmas in Disney.



It will be amazing!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Booked a cabin for 2 nights in Dec. Woo hoo. Going with friends...4 adults and 4 college girls and 1 post college guy. I booked a studio at BWV, with my BWV points, too and will waitlist at BRV and CCV. If we get one of the waitlists, will put the 4 college girls in it and then DS (post college) and us 4 adults will stay in cabin. If we don't get WL, and keep girls in cabin and put DS over at BWV, how should we sleep everyone in the cabin? Eeek. Then we stay the whole following week at Sheraton Vistana (our friends' timeshare).
> 
> *lovin'fl: 12/19-12/21 *


lovin'fl: 3/5-3/9 this one is not correct. we are not staying at CCV in March. Just the Dec one quoted above. Thanks! We will be at WDW March 2-9 but staying at BLT (I must have had CCV booked and then switched to BLT at 7 months out).


----------



## luvmychaos

Hi again! 
Do the 2bds have balconies? I was trying to read through the 800+ pages so I apologize if this has been asked a million times  
Also, from what I could find in terms of where they are located, are they either facing into the lobby or the woods/pool? Trying to make a request for room area and this site is what helped me get an amazing view at BRV. Or rather I knew what room we didn’t want(looking at you, no balcony). 
Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

luvmychaos said:


> Hi again!
> Do the 2bds have balconies? I was trying to read through the 800+ pages so I apologize if this has been asked a million times
> Also, from what I could find in terms of where they are located, are they either facing into the lobby or the woods/pool? Trying to make a request for room area and this site is what helped me get an amazing view at BRV. Or rather I knew what room we didn’t want(looking at you, no balcony).
> Thank you!



All the Villas at Copper Creek either have balconies or else patios on the ground floor.  The only DVC villa that does not have one or the other is a studio on the 4th floor at BRV.


----------



## luvmychaos

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All the Villas at Copper Creek either have balconies or else patios on the ground floor.  The only DVC villa that does not have one or the other is a studio on the 4th floor at BRV.


That was the exact one we were 2 doors down from when we stayed there! When I got the text that the room was ready and saw the room #, I almost had a heart attack because the numbers were so similar! Thank you for the reply! My husband pretty much lets me do whatever I want when it comes to WDW and his ONLY request is for balconies. I try my hardest to make sure that happens  and without the Dis, I doubt I’d be very successful


----------



## lovin'fl

Not sure I posted in this thread about our 1 night at CCV in Oct. We did the RS add on too and really enjoyed it. Sad to see it go but I get why (was overpriced for such a limited experience, not a true enough club level). Anyway here are our studio room pics, including view from balcony (room 7112):


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Kimberly Bancke said:


> I’m pretty sure I jinxed myself. My mother is now no longer able to come on the trip. We found out today that her carotid arteries are critically blocked and she needs surgery ASAP so likely Friday. But then she will need a second surgery since they can’t do both sides at the same time. This really stinks bc we had the worst 2018 my dad (65)passed away 10 months ago today and my brother (31years old) passed 8 months ago today leaving behind a now 16 month old and a 4 week old he never met. My mom wants me to still go bc this trip is my father in laws what we are calling “wish trip” he is elderly and in poor health and his wish is to goto disneyworld one last time (he hasn’t been in probably 20 years or so) so this a a very special trip for him. My mom doesn’t want me to reschedule since his health is finally stable enough for this trip. We were worried about him The whole time and now my mom is the one with medical issues. Ughh sorry venting please send prayers.


Prayers being said.....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

lovin'fl said:


> Not sure I posted in this thread about our 1 night at CCV in Oct. We did the RS add on too and really enjoyed it. Sad to see it go but I get why (was overpriced for such a limited experience, not a true enough club level). Anyway here are our studio room pics, including view from balcony (room 7112):



Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Just a quick Shower vs. Tub studio update:  I finally just got confirmation that room 4115 does have a tub, despite being Handicapped Accessible, and I have updated the room location map here. 

With this change, I feel that we have a good feel for where all of the tub rooms are located.  If all 31 studios on the first floor have tubs, plus the 6 higher floor alternate studios, we can account for all 37 of the studios with tubs.  Booking a tub studio would give you a chance at getting an alternate studio, but you are substantially increasing your chances of being on the first floor.  For a 2 bedroom lockoff I like the odds a little more, since 7 of the 8 possible rooms contain alternate studios and only 2 of the 8 possible rooms are on the first floor, but I'm not sure if I'd take the chance to go for it. 

As always I will be watching reports and declarations to confirm and update the map, but I think we are very close now.  Thanks to everyone who has contributed by sharing information.


----------



## jshadd

GrandCalifornian said:


> Just a quick Shower vs. Tub studio update:  I finally just got confirmation that room 4115 does have a tub, despite being Handicapped Accessible, and I have updated the room location map.
> 
> With this change, I feel that we have a good feel for where all of the tub rooms are located.  If all 31 studios on the first floor have tubs, plus the 6 higher floor alternate studios, we can account for all 37 of the studios with tubs.  Booking a tub studio would give you a chance at getting an alternate studio, but you are substantially increasing your chances of being on the first floor.  For a 2 bedroom lockoff I like the odds a little more, since 7 of the 8 possible rooms contain alternate studios and only 2 of the 8 possible rooms are on the first floor, but I'm not sure if I'd take the chance to go for it.
> 
> As always I will be watching reports and declarations to confirm and update the map, but I think we are very close now.  Thanks to everyone who has contributed by sharing information.


----------



## jshadd

Great job everyone.  So for Studio Lock-offs Tub vs Walk-in shower. My count shows.  Floor 1 -2 units (2 tub/0 shower); Floor 2- 5 units (1 tub/4 shower); Floor 3- 6 units(1 tub/5 shower); Floor 4- 7 units(1 tub/6 shower); Floor 5- 7 units (1 tub/6 shower); Floor 6- 6 units (1 tub/5 shower); Floor 7- 3 units(1 tub/2 shower).  Total 36 units (8 tub/28 walk-in shower.


----------



## ksromack

GrandCalifornian said:


> Just a quick Shower vs. Tub studio update:  I finally just got confirmation that room 4115 does have a tub, despite being Handicapped Accessible, and I have updated the room location map here.
> 
> With this change, I feel that we have a good feel for where all of the tub rooms are located.  If all 31 studios on the first floor have tubs, plus the 6 higher floor alternate studios, we can account for all 37 of the studios with tubs.  Booking a tub studio would give you a chance at getting an alternate studio, but you are substantially increasing your chances of being on the first floor.  For a 2 bedroom lockoff I like the odds a little more, since 7 of the 8 possible rooms contain alternate studios and only 2 of the 8 possible rooms are on the first floor, but I'm not sure if I'd take the chance to go for it.
> 
> As always I will be watching reports and declarations to confirm and update the map, but I think we are very close now.  Thanks to everyone who has contributed by sharing information.


What is an "alternate studio" and is there any benefit of staying in that versus not?


----------



## lovin'fl

ksromack said:


> What is an "alternate studio" and is there any benefit of staying in that versus not?


It is a special odd shaped studio that is almost like a 1BR with having a bedroom and living room separately. Does not have full kitchen or W/D like a 1BR does though. I'd love to get one so we'd have more privacy (if DH needs to work, if we bring kids, if DH or I want to sleep in and other is up early).


----------



## GrandCalifornian

ksromack said:


> What is an "alternate studio" and is there any benefit of staying in that versus not?


@lovin'fl  answered most of it, but I thought I’d add that these odd shaped rooms came about as the location of the original Deluxe rooms was converted to Villas.  Most studios have the same footprint as a regular WL hotel room had, but these have a separate area off of the main room. They are also located in a corner, usually at the bend in the wing (with a x115 room number) but they are also at the far end of the first floor (1166 and 1168).  All of these except 1166 are lockoffs, so they could be part of a 2 bedroom with the 1 bedroom next door.  Alternate studios are not a separate bookable category, but whether a room has a tub or walk in shower is, so it is helpful to know the bath configuration to attempt to get one of these rooms.


----------



## Pooh12863

GrandCalifornian said:


> Alternate studios are not a separate bookable category, but whether a room has a tub or walk in shower is, so it is helpful to know the bath configuration to attempt to get one of these rooms.



I had originally booked my June trip in a 2BR L/O with walk-in shower, but after perusing the info in this thread and seeing a video of the alternate studios having a tub I modified my reservation on the off chance of snagging a 2 BR L/O with alternate. We'll see if it pans out.


----------



## Leesha.Monster

I booked a tub studio and requested upper floor for our first choice for our July trip so I’m hoping we get an alternate studio!! If not oh well, but one can hope.


----------



## Busymom1015

I have a question. Is there somewhere that offers massages in CCV/WL?


----------



## wdrl

FYI:  Another declaration has been made for Copper Creek.  Ten more vacation homes, all located on the 2nd floor, have been added to the DVC inventory. I'll have details about the declaration early next week on the DVCNews website.


----------



## DenLo

ksromack said:


> What is an "alternate studio" and is there any benefit of staying in that versus not?





There are only seven of them, six of which are attached to 1BR as a lockoff and the dedicated Alternate studio is located on the first floor at the very end.   The others are located where the hallway makes a right hand turn, these rooms were suites so they were larger than the average room at Wilderness Lodge.  With the additional space, DVC created these special studios.  And since there are so few did not create a booking category for them.  The bathrooms all have tubs, so you can only be assigned one if you book a studio with a tub.

2/2/19 12:05 CST Edited to change numbers to 7, corrected by wdrl. The second floor has not been declared so we are unable to confirm that another alternate studio is on that floor.  However an educated guess would say there is another 8th alt. studio at the bend in the hallway on the 2nd floor.


----------



## crvetter

DenLo said:


> View attachment 379914
> 
> There are only six of them, five of which are attached to 1BR as a lockoff and the dedicated Alternate studio is located on the first floor at the very end.   The others are located where the hallway makes a right hand turn, these rooms were suites so they were larger than the average room at Wilderness Lodge.  With the additional space, DVC created these special studios.  And since there are so few did not create a booking category for them.  The bathrooms all have tubs, so you can only be assigned one if you book a studio with a tub.


Also they are all tubs none are walk in showers I believe. Also two are on the first floor rest contain 1 on each floor. I believe there is actually 8 in total. You can refer to the maps on the first page, should be fairly obvious which ones they are. X115 (floors 2-7) and 1166 and 1168 on the first floor.


----------



## ksromack

DenLo said:


> View attachment 379914
> 
> There are only six of them, five of which are attached to 1BR as a lockoff and the dedicated Alternate studio is located on the first floor at the very end.   The others are located where the hallway makes a right hand turn, these rooms were suites so they were larger than the average room at Wilderness Lodge.  With the additional space, DVC created these special studios.  And since there are so few did not create a booking category for them.  The bathrooms all have tubs, so you can only be assigned one if you book a studio with a tub.





crvetter said:


> Also they are all tubs none are walk in showers I believe. Also two are on the first floor rest contain 1 on each floor. I believe there is actually 8 in total. You can refer to the maps on the first page, should be fairly obvious which ones they are. X115 (floors 2-7) and 1166 and 1168 on the first floor.


So how can you request one?  Just by calling DVC and putting a request in for a studio with a tub?  I am torn because I really wanted a higher floor.  Hm.......would Touring Plans room request be of help for DVC bookings on points?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

ksromack said:


> So how can you request one?  Just by calling DVC and putting a request in for a studio with a tub?  I am torn because I really wanted a higher floor.  Hm.......would Touring Plans room request be of help for DVC bookings on points?


Whether you have a tub or walk in shower is a bookable category, so to try for an alternate studio you would book a tub studio and request one.  The problem is that all of the other non-alternate studios with tubs are on the first floor, so it is quite likely you’d get one of those.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

wdrl said:


> FYI:  Another declaration has been made for Copper Creek.  Ten more vacation homes, all located on the 2nd floor, have been added to the DVC inventory. I'll have details about the declaration early next week on the DVCNews website.


With this declaration we have the final update to the room type locations.  There was a change on the second floor, where we had rooms 2110 and 2112 as dedicated, when in fact they are a lockoff while 2122 and 2124 are dedicated rooms, a studio and a 1 bedroom respectively.   

The floor plan map has now been updated to reflect this, and I believe it is now complete.


----------



## DenLo

crvetter said:


> Also they are all tubs none are walk in showers I believe. Also two are on the first floor rest contain 1 on each floor. I believe there is actually 8 in total. You can refer to the maps on the first page, should be fairly obvious which ones they are. X115 (floors 2-7) and 1166 and 1168 on the first floor.



I guess I was only counting declared lockoffs as the 2nd floor one has not been declared so cannot be confirmed.  So the total will be eight, 7 lockoff alternate studios and 1 dedicated alternate studio, which is located at the end cap on the first floor.  I agree that all will be the tub/shower combo.


----------



## ksromack

Sorry to beat a dead horse but.....I looked at my original booking for our 2 night stay (our first as owners) and it only says Deluxe Studio.  No mention of bathroom layouts.


----------



## crvetter

ksromack said:


> Sorry to beat a dead horse but.....I looked at my original booking for our 2 night stay (our first as owners) and it only says Deluxe Studio.  No mention of bathroom layouts.


If it only says Deluxe Studio that is a tub. The walk in showers will say Deluxe Studio with Walk In Shower.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Busymom1015 said:


> I have a question. Is there somewhere that offers massages in CCV/WL?



You can schedule to have one at the Sturdy Branches health club.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Other than a different configuration in the bathroom area, is anything else laced out different in a handicapped room?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> Other than a different configuration in the bathroom area, is anything else laced out different in a handicapped room?



Switches are usually lower.  Beds may be lower.   Toilets higher.   Microwaves on counter instead of above oven or on higher shelf.   Openings under sinks that would allow a wheelchair under them.  Balconies with doors instead of sliders.   Disney has a nasty design habit in the bathroom where there's less or no storage in the older resorts but that's been a little better in the new.


----------



## 1971DBday

Getting excited for our first stay as owners, June 20 through the 29th with a dedicated 2 bedroom!


----------



## PatMcDuck

We had a handicapped room that had a roll in shower, it was like the whole room was the shower. I thought water would go everywhere. We switched rooms after one night, this was at VGC.


----------



## kungaloosh22

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Switches are usually lower.  Beds may be lower.   Toilets higher.   Microwaves on counter instead of above oven or on higher shelf.   Openings under sinks that would allow a wheelchair under them.  Balconies with doors instead of sliders.   Disney has a nasty design habit in the bathroom where there's less or no storage in the older resorts but that's been a little better in the new.



One other small difference is half-height closet rods. (Which annoys me when we get an accessible unit, as I like to wear full-length sundresses. I know... first world problem!)


----------



## mrsap

Hello everyone! Just wanted to let you know I have updated Page 1 with resort stay dates, room views and February's activity calendar link. If i'm missing anyone, or if you'd like to be added, please send me your information, and i'll be happy to add you! Thank you for your patience.


----------



## mrsap

*NEWS: CCV Almost Fully Declared*

*https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...95-copper-creek-almost-fully-declared-for-dvc*


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to let you know I have updated Page 1 with resort stay dates, room views and February's activity calendar link. If i'm missing anyone, or if you'd like to be added, please send me your information, and i'll be happy to add you! Thank you for your patience.



My first stay as owner will be the June trip.


----------



## TheHill’s

Hello CCV Lovers Group!

We became DVC members at CCV while we were over at The World on our honeymoon in December.

We would of been on disboards earlier but kept getting an error message every time we tried signing up.
If you could add us to the front page that would be brilliant. 
TheHill’s*December2018*June

We’ve not Booked our “Welcome Home” trip as yet but will let you know when we do.


----------



## sleepydog25

TheHill’s said:


> Hello CCV Lovers Group!
> 
> We became DVC members at CCV while we were over at The World on our honeymoon in December.
> 
> We would of been on disboards earlier but kept getting an error message every time we tried signing up.
> If you could add us to the front page that would be brilliant.
> TheHill’s*December2018*June
> 
> We’ve not Booked our “Welcome Home” trip as yet but will let you know when we do.


We actually got married at the World, specifically at WL on the 4th floor veranda overlooking the main pool. I already owned at VWL, but we bought a second smaller contract to put my wife's name on the deed. We have a very special, emotional tie to WL and VWL--there is something terribly romantic and soothing about both. Now, if only they'd bring back AP to its Signature status. . .


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> My first stay as owner will be the June trip.



Took care of it!!


----------



## mrsap

TheHill’s said:


> Hello CCV Lovers Group!
> 
> We became DVC members at CCV while we were over at The World on our honeymoon in December.
> 
> We would of been on disboards earlier but kept getting an error message every time we tried signing up.
> If you could add us to the front page that would be brilliant.
> TheHill’s*December2018*June
> 
> We’ve not Booked our “Welcome Home” trip as yet but will let you know when we do.



and Congrats! (Congrats on your marriage and DVC!!) Happy you were finally able to get on the Dis!! Our Honeymoon was at Disney too (almost 15 years ago this November!!) Crazy how time flies! I hope you had a magical time!!! Thanks for posting your string! I already added you to Page 1! Feel free to ask questions or chat about your upcoming trips!! Enjoy the Dis!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Pooh12863

TheHill’s said:


> Hello CCV Lovers Group!
> 
> We became DVC members at CCV while we were over at The World on our honeymoon in December.
> 
> We would of been on disboards earlier but kept getting an error message every time we tried signing up.
> If you could add us to the front page that would be brilliant.
> TheHill’s*December2018*June
> 
> We’ve not Booked our “Welcome Home” trip as yet but will let you know when we do.



Welcome and congratulations on your membership and marriage.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Took care of it!!



Sort of. How many 1st stay as owner come with a membership?

Don't worry about it, I'm just bustin' chops. It's a Jersey thing.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Sort of. How many 1st stay as owner come with a membership?
> 
> Don't worry about it, I'm just bustin' chops. It's a Jersey thing.



...busting chops is my specialty. And you’re right, I do think it’s a Jersey thing (...but not sure if that’s a good thing, though). 

So it really isn’t your first stay as an owner?? Trying to be a wise guy, eh? I’m leaving it now!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> ...busting chops is my specialty. And you’re right, I do think it’s a Jersey thing (...but not sure if that’s a good thing, though).



That's probably why we get the reputation of being rude....we're so misunderstood.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> That's probably why we get the reputation of being rude....we're so misunderstood.



 I’m definitely proficient in Sarcasm


----------



## TheHill’s

sleepydog25 said:


> We actually got married at the World, specifically at WL on the 4th floor veranda overlooking the main pool. I already owned at VWL, but we bought a second smaller contract to put my wife's name on the deed. We have a very special, emotional tie to WL and VWL--there is something terribly romantic and soothing about both. Now, if only they'd bring back AP to its Signature status. . .



Sleepdog what a beautiful place to get married!! Surely that must mean you are entitled to a free 25th Anniversary trip in a cabin?!!


----------



## TheHill’s

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome and congratulations on your membership and marriage.



Thank you!!! It only took us 10 years!!


----------



## TheHill’s

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! (Congrats on your marriage and DVC!!) Happy you were finally able to get on the Dis!! Our Honeymoon was at Disney too (almost 15 years ago this November!!) Crazy how time flies! I hope you had a magical time!!! Thanks for posting your string! I already added you to Page 1! Feel free to ask questions or chat about your upcoming trips!! Enjoy the Dis!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thank you!!!
We’ve known each for nearly 15 years and I’m not sure where that time has gone. 
We couldn’t have picked a better place to honeymoon!!


----------



## sleepydog25

TheHill’s said:


> Sleepdog what a beautiful place to get married!! Surely that must mean you are entitled to a free 25th Anniversary trip in a cabin?!!


YES!  May I use your name as a reference?


----------



## Trixi Mouse

Hi there! My husband and I just became DVC owners at CCV while on our vacation a couple of weeks ago (and with the Polar Vortex that hit home right after we returned to Minneapolis, I'm ready to go back!)
After being guests of my InLaws (owners at OKW since 1994) for many years, we're SUPER excited to finally be owners ourselves! We have a child in college and a 5 year old son that is a Disney fanatic (yay!). 
We're hoping to have our first stay ever at CCV in January of 2020. But first, a 10th wedding anniversary trip to Aulani (exact dates pending).  
Oh, and...
*Trixi Mouse*January 2019*February*


----------



## mrsap

Trixi Mouse said:


> Hi there! My husband and I just became DVC owners at CCV while on our vacation a couple of weeks ago (and with the Polar Vortex that hit home right after we returned to Minneapolis, I'm ready to go back!)
> After being guests of my InLaws (owners at OKW since 1994) for many years, we're SUPER excited to finally be owners ourselves! We have a child in college and a 5 year old son that is a Disney fanatic (yay!).
> We're hoping to have our first stay ever at CCV in January of 2020. But first, a 10th wedding anniversary trip to Aulani (exact dates pending).
> Oh, and...
> *Trixi Mouse*January 2019*February*



and Congrats! So excited for you! Congrats on your upcoming anniversary! When you plan your welcome home trip, be sure to let us know! I already put your information on Page 1! Thanks for giving me your information string! Happy you found us! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Pooh12863

Trixi Mouse said:


> Hi there! My husband and I just became DVC owners at CCV while on our vacation a couple of weeks ago (and with the Polar Vortex that hit home right after we returned to Minneapolis, I'm ready to go back!)
> After being guests of my InLaws (owners at OKW since 1994) for many years, we're SUPER excited to finally be owners ourselves! We have a child in college and a 5 year old son that is a Disney fanatic (yay!).
> We're hoping to have our first stay ever at CCV in January of 2020. But first, a 10th wedding anniversary trip to Aulani (exact dates pending).
> Oh, and...
> *Trixi Mouse*January 2019*February*




Welcome and congratulations. January 2020 your 11 month window is this month, there are marathons and other events in January, I wouldn't wait past that 11 month window.


----------



## shairpdrh

Trixi Mouse said:


> Hi there! My husband and I just became DVC owners at CCV while on our vacation a couple of weeks ago (and with the Polar Vortex that hit home right after we returned to Minneapolis, I'm ready to go back!)
> After being guests of my InLaws (owners at OKW since 1994) for many years, we're SUPER excited to finally be owners ourselves! We have a child in college and a 5 year old son that is a Disney fanatic (yay!).
> We're hoping to have our first stay ever at CCV in January of 2020. But first, a 10th wedding anniversary trip to Aulani (exact dates pending).
> Oh, and...
> *Trixi Mouse*January 2019*February*



Congrats and welcome! We are also from MN and were lucky enough to be in FL and on a cruise for the polar vortex. We love owning at CCV and can’t wait to go back. Have fun on your anniversary trip to Aulani!


----------



## TheHill’s

sleepydog25 said:


> YES!  May I use your name as a reference?


You could try Sleepydog but I reckon giving my name would only get you a night in a mousekeeping closet!


----------



## TheHill’s

Trixi Mouse said:


> Hi there! My husband and I just became DVC owners at CCV while on our vacation a couple of weeks ago (and with the Polar Vortex that hit home right after we returned to Minneapolis, I'm ready to go back!)
> After being guests of my InLaws (owners at OKW since 1994) for many years, we're SUPER excited to finally be owners ourselves! We have a child in college and a 5 year old son that is a Disney fanatic (yay!).
> We're hoping to have our first stay ever at CCV in January of 2020. But first, a 10th wedding anniversary trip to Aulani (exact dates pending).
> Oh, and...
> *Trixi Mouse*January 2019*February*



Congratulations and welcome from one newbie DVC member to another!!

We have a 4year Disney princess fanatic!!  Now we have DVC she wants to know if we can go ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## debedo

Just booked boulder ridge yesterday since our days were not open at Copper Creek in September.  Called today after we saw 2 days were open and we thought we could waitlist for the 3rd. 

While on the phone with super Rose at MS our 3rd day opened up.  How dare does DVC make us wait a whole 5 minutes for our waitlist to come thru?   Sheesh.... so we are doing the happy dance as we come home in September!

We just completed a family trip 2 weeks ago and am missing the Lodge something terrible....so Mrsap, could you add us on the list!


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> Just booked boulder ridge yesterday since our days were not open at Copper Creek in September.  Called today after we saw 2 days were open and we thought we could waitlist for the 3rd.
> 
> While on the phone with super Rose at MS our 3rd day opened up.  How dare does DVC make us wait a whole 5 minutes for our waitlist to come thru?   Sheesh.... so we are doing the happy dance as we come home in September!
> 
> We just completed a family trip 2 weeks ago and am missing the Lodge something terrible....so Mrsap, could you add us on the list!



That’s awesome! Congrats! Sure, what are your dates?


----------



## debedo

OOOPS so excited we got it, forgot to add the dates!!  Sept 8 thru the 11th at CCV for now.... heh heh heh ....then the 11th thru the 18th at our other home resort [BW]

I am sure this will change as we love doing split stays....


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> OOOPS so excited we got it, forgot to add the dates!!  Sept 8 thru the 11th at CCV for now.... heh heh heh ....then the 11th thru the 18th at our other home resort [BW]
> 
> I am sure this will change as we love doing split stays....



Oh I hear you! I don’t think we’ve ever not done some sort of split stay! I love them, love the change of scenery! Feels like 2 trips in one lol I’ll get those up for you.


----------



## debedo

sorry double posted.....


----------



## jenushkask8s

Hi everyone! DH and I joined DVC (CCV is our home resort) last week while on the Fantasy! Looking forward to our first DVC stay!


----------



## mrsap

jenushkask8s said:


> Hi everyone! DH and I joined DVC (CCV is our home resort) last week while on the Fantasy! Looking forward to our first DVC stay!



And Congrats!! Happy you found us!! What is your Use Year? I can get you up on the ‘CCV Owners Lineup’ on Page 1! Any questions or if you just want to chat about CCV, we’re here! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## jenushkask8s

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!! Happy you found us!! What is your Use Year? I can get you up on the ‘CCV Owners Lineup’ on Page 1! Any questions or if you just want to chat about CCV, we’re here!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



That would be great! Thank you! 

Our use year is August.


----------



## Sophie Weaver

I know it's a bit of a late notice, but we'll be at Copper February 16th through February 21st! My now *fiance* booked the trip as a surprise for me after proposing! Engagement celebration!!


----------



## blackdogg

I’m considering a July 6th Illuminations cruise... I’ll post otherwise if no response here but figured I’d check first Anyone want to join? Split cost of $370. It will just be husband and myself on this one 7.45 board time from yacht club dock.


----------



## mrsap

Sophie Weaver said:


> I know it's a bit of a late notice, but we'll be at Copper February 16th through February 21st! My now *fiance* booked the trip as a surprise for me after proposing! Engagement celebration!!



Congrats!! Have a wonderful trip!!!!


----------



## mlayton14

Question , if I book a 2 bedroom as a cash reservation , are you guaranteed to get 2 queen beds in one of the rooms vs the normal studio layout? The description online says this (doesn’t state the “or one queen and queen sleeper sofa”)  but Disney isn’t always exactly accurate with room descriptions, thank you


----------



## crvetter

mlayton14 said:


> Question , if I book a 2 bedroom as a cash reservation , are you guaranteed to get 2 queen beds in one of the rooms vs the normal studio layout? The description online says this (doesn’t state the “or one queen and queen sleeper sofa”)  but Disney isn’t always exactly accurate with room descriptions, thank you


If you book a 2 Bedroom, one room has a king bed (master) and the 2nd room has 2 queens. If you book a 2 Bedroom Lockoff, one room has a king bed (master/1 Bed) and the other 1 queen sleeper and 1 queen bed (studio side). The 2 Bedroom is a traditional setup with one exit to the hallway. The lockoff is two exists to the hallway with connecting doors between a studio and 1 bedroom.

Though with that being said, that is how the DVC side works for owners. Not sure on the Cash side if they differentiate between 2 Bedroom Lockoffs or not.


----------



## mlayton14

crvetter said:


> If you book a 2 Bedroom, one room has a king bed (master) and the 2nd room has 2 queens. If you book a 2 Bedroom Lockoff, one room has a king bed (master/1 Bed) and the other 1 queen sleeper and 1 queen bed (studio side). The 2 Bedroom is a traditional setup with one exit to the hallway. The lockoff is two exists to the hallway with connecting doors between a studio and 1 bedroom.
> 
> Though with that being said, that is how the DVC side works for owners. Not sure on the Cash side if they differentiate between 2 Bedroom Lockoffs or not.



Thanks , but the operative part of the question is the cash reservation. There is no bookable “lockoff” or “dedicated” options , just a 2 bedroom option


----------



## crvetter

mlayton14 said:


> Thanks , but the operative part of the question is the cash reservation. There is no bookable “lockoff” or “dedicated” options , just a 2 bedroom option


Yeah that was my comment in the last paragraph. Perhaps they don't actually take the lockoffs for cash (as 2 bedrooms) and only use the dedicated 2 bedrooms. I would suspect that this is the case because by splitting the lockoff to a studio and 1 bedroom they are making more money than renting it as a 2 bedroom.


----------



## mlayton14

Makes sense , thank you


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mlayton14 said:


> Thanks , but the operative part of the question is the cash reservation. There is no bookable “lockoff” or “dedicated” options , just a 2 bedroom option



AFAIK the 2BR cash descriptions all state 2 queen beds and a king bed and the sleeper sofa - ie, dedicated.  Of course there could be that odd chance of booking issues where you might get placed in a lock-off but odds are rare as that would only be because of an issue with the dedicated 2BR.


----------



## MiniMN

Just bought a 50 point add-on at Copper Creek!  Yay!!!!


----------



## MiniMN

MiniMN*February 2019*September


----------



## mrsap

MiniMN said:


> MiniMN*February 2019*September





MiniMN said:


> Just bought a 50 point add-on at Copper Creek!  Yay!!!!



and Congrats! Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Not an owner, but staying in a Cabin May 17 - May 25 and so looking forward to this trip.


----------



## Henwen88

blackdogg said:


> I’m considering a July 6th Illuminations cruise... I’ll post otherwise if no response here but figured I’d check first Anyone want to join? Split cost of $370. It will just be husband and myself on this one 7.45 board time from yacht club dock.



I may take you up on that! Will talk to my family tonight.  Would be 2 adults and 1 or 2 well behaved 10 year girls  How many people can fit on the boat?


----------



## Pooh12863

MiniMN said:


> Just bought a 50 point add-on at Copper Creek!  Yay!!!!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## blackdogg

Henwen88 said:


> I may take you up on that! Will talk to my family tonight.  Would be 2 adults and 1 or 2 well behaved 10 year girls  How many people can fit on the boat?


I believe 8 total. Snacks & soft drinks are also included.


----------



## mrsap

blackdogg said:


> I’m considering a July 6th Illuminations cruise... I’ll post otherwise if no response here but figured I’d check first Anyone want to join? Split cost of $370. It will just be husband and myself on this one 7.45 board time from yacht club dock.



We booked one for our summer trip as well! You can also add food/alcohol! Sounds like fun, something we’ve never done.


----------



## kerepka625

Looking for advice. Newbie here - just had our Welcome Home visit last weekend, so please bear with me!

We have a big trip planned for this coming October. My husband and I are doing a special big kid trip for our 5 year old. On top of that, we've planned our dates so we will be there for my mom's fifth anniversary of her passing AND what would have been her 57th birthday and are planning lots of little extras. We currently have a one bedroom booked for the three of us.

With all the planning excitement, my dad and brother have now decided that they officially want to join the trip for 4 of our 8 nights. CCV is our home resort and the 7 month window is not yet open for other resort owners to book. That being said, availability is already extremely limited for all rooms except cabins (I WISH!!). 

Do you think we'd have better luck to stalk and switch to a two bedroom (we wouldn't want a lockoff) for part of the trip? Or try to stalk/waitlist a studio for my dad and brother? 

Any advice from the DVC vets would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## crvetter

kerepka625 said:


> Looking for advice. Newbie here - just had our Welcome Home visit last weekend, so please bear with me!
> 
> We have a big trip planned for this coming October. My husband and I are doing a special big kid trip for our 5 year old. On top of that, we've planned our dates so we will be there for my mom's fifth anniversary of her passing AND what would have been her 57th birthday and are planning lots of little extras. We currently have a one bedroom booked for the three of us.
> 
> With all the planning excitement, my dad and brother have now decided that they officially want to join the trip for 4 of our 8 nights. CCV is our home resort and the 7 month window is not yet open for other resort owners to book. That being said, availability is already extremely limited for all rooms except cabins (I WISH!!).
> 
> Do you think we'd have better luck to stalk and switch to a two bedroom (we wouldn't want a lockoff) for part of the trip? Or try to stalk/waitlist a studio for my dad and brother?
> 
> Any advice from the DVC vets would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I would do both. You can have two waitlists setup up for a single use year. If you call MS and specify exactly what you said I believe they can do either for you. Since there is more availability outside of CCV at other resorts for the 2 bedrooms, I suspect, you may have better luck with that home type, and a 2 Bedroom would be cheaper anyways.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Has anyone had trouble renting out CCV points? When I rented PVB and VGF points through David's all points were gone within hours. I listed CCC points a week ago and no takers yet!  I have VGF and BLT booked in January 2020. Just wondering if I should use the ccv points myself and rent out vgf instead.

Thanks


----------



## Adam Martinez

Mumof4mice said:


> Has anyone had trouble renting out CCV points? When I rented PVB and VGF points through David's all points were gone within hours. I listed CCC points a week ago and no takers yet!  I have VGF and BLT booked in January 2020. Just wondering if I should use the ccv points myself and rent out vgf instead.
> 
> Thanks


I'm having the same problem. I listed my CCV points with David's over 3 weeks ago, still no takers.


----------



## crvetter

Adam Martinez said:


> I'm having the same problem. I listed my CCV points with David's over 3 weeks ago, still no takers.


I'm guessing peak season here is Christmas which the 11 month window is over. Also being a newer resort renters might not really understand what it is and how it is different than BRV (not knowing both are Wilderness Lodge since BRV was named that way since its inception). Depends how the rental companies are selling/pitching CCV in my opinion, which they don't pitch resorts at all. But if BRV has a waitlist they should explain to renters that CCV might fit their needs and have the same amenities, unless of course they want 5 people in studios.


----------



## luvmychaos

mrsap said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to let you know I have updated Page 1 with resort stay dates, room views and February's activity calendar link. If i'm missing anyone, or if you'd like to be added, please send me your information, and i'll be happy to add you! Thank you for your patience.


I still don’t see us on there. I had posted on page 111 *I think* I know it’s not a big deal but I’m a nerd and am excited to see us up there  We also JUST added on more points at CCV, too! Same UY, obvi but yay!


----------



## jenushkask8s

jenushkask8s*February 2019*August


----------



## mrsap

jenushkask8s said:


> jenushkask8s*February 2019*August



and Congrats! Happy you found us! Did you book your welcome home trip, yet? I put you up on Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

luvmychaos said:


> I still don’t see us on there. I had posted on page 111 *I think* I know it’s not a big deal but I’m a nerd and am excited to see us up there  We also JUST added on more points at CCV, too! Same UY, obvi but yay!



Sorry about that! I added you to Page 1! What’s your UY? Thanks and !!!!


----------



## luvmychaos

mrsap said:


> Sorry about that! I added you to Page 1! What’s your UY? Thanks and !!!!


April UY and Jan 2018 buy in. And our 1st official stay as DVC is Nov 18-20! Thanks so much for managing this very popular thread!


----------



## jenushkask8s

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy you found us! Did you book your welcome home trip, yet? I put you up on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Yup, taking a solo trip over Memorial Day weekend and doing a split stay between SSR and PVB.


----------



## Aussie RJ

Mumof4mice said:


> Has anyone had trouble renting out CCV points? When I rented PVB and VGF points through David's all points were gone within hours. I listed CCC points a week ago and no takers yet!  I have VGF and BLT booked in January 2020. Just wondering if I should use the ccv points myself and rent out vgf instead.
> 
> Thanks


Are you renting through David’s? Apparently they have an abundance of CCV points. I assume this is a result of new owners having ‘double points’ on the first year of their contract.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Aussie RJ said:


> Are you renting through David’s? Apparently they have an abundance of CCV points. I assume this is a result of new owners having ‘double points’ on the first year of their contract.



Thanks, that makes sense. I listed 150pt (18/19) with David's.  We are new CCV owners; just added 75pts Oct in January.


----------



## Pooh12863

jenushkask8s said:


> jenushkask8s*February 2019*August



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

@Pooh12863 - did you guys get a lot of snow? We didn’t get much, but looked icy this morning. Thankfully already melting.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> @Pooh12863 - did you guys get a lot of snow? We didn’t get much, but looked icy this morning. Thankfully already melting.



About 3" before it changed to rain, not much more than a nuisance. I'm in Gloucester Co.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> About 3" before it changed to rain, not much more than a nuisance. I'm in Gloucester Co.



I hear ya. Kids got out early because of it. PC here.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I hear ya. Kids got out early because of it. PC here.



We call that New York. I have family in Paterson.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> We call that New York. I have family in Paterson.



 I definitely don’t disagree with you.   We are very close!


----------



## Shellyb84

I realized we're still on the trip list for June at CCV - will you remove us?  I couldn't make myself try TWO new places in one trip haha!  

I'm thinking we'll try CCV next year, just not sure on the 2nd resort for our split


----------



## mrsap

Shellyb84 said:


> I realized we're still on the trip list for June at CCV - will you remove us?  I couldn't make myself try TWO new places in one trip haha!
> 
> I'm thinking we'll try CCV next year, just not sure on the 2nd resort for our split



No problem!!! I’ll get that changed for you! So excited for June!!!!


----------



## Shellyb84

mrsap said:


> No problem!!! I’ll get that changed for you! So excited for June!!!!



Thanks!!

I cannot wait!!!  Thankfully we have a Spring break trip between now and then to look forward too!  I need to get away from all this rain in GA


----------



## mrsap

Shellyb84 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I cannot wait!!!  Thankfully we have a Spring break trip between now and then to look forward too!  I need to get away from all this rain in GA



I’ll trade you your rain for our snow!!!!


----------



## Shellyb84

mrsap said:


> I’ll trade you your rain for our snow!!!!



No thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Shellyb84 said:


> No thank you!


----------



## storey13

Well, it is finally official. All the paperwork has been finalized. Just logged in to member site tonight. Storey13 and my darling wife are now CCV owners! August use year for us. Not sure when the first trip will be just yet.


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> Well, it is finally official. All the paperwork has been finalized. Just logged in to member site tonight. Storey13 and my darling wife are now CCV owners! August use year for us. Not sure when the first trip will be just yet.



CONGRATS!! So happy for you! Happy you’re an official member of our little CCV family!! I’ll be happy to add you to page 1! (By the way, what’s your Use Year?) Let me know when you book your Welcome Home trip, I’ll get your dates up there too!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## storey13

mrsap said:


> CONGRATS!! So happy for you! Happy you’re an official member of our little CCV family!! I’ll be happy to add you to page 1! (By the way, what’s your Use Year?) Let me know when you book your Welcome Home trip, I’ll get your dates up there too!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



August!


----------



## Pooh12863

storey13 said:


> Well, it is finally official. All the paperwork has been finalized. Just logged in to member site tonight. Storey13 and my darling wife are now CCV owners! August use year for us. Not sure when the first trip will be just yet.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Disneymom20

Hi! I am hoping to get some advice from folks in this group. We are DVc owners, purchased resale at AK, but love Fort Wilderness and Boulders / Copper Creek. It was always our intent to buy direct with at least some of the points and would like to this spring. For the next 5-7 years we will need to book the 2 bedroom villa as our children are in their teen years. I have been reading that some are finding it hard to book Copper Creek villas at the 11 month mark. What are your thoughts?


----------



## crvetter

Disneymom20 said:


> Hi! I am hoping to get some advice from folks in this group. We are DVc owners, purchased resale at AK, but love Fort Wilderness and Boulders / Copper Creek. It was always our intent to buy direct with at least some of the points and would like to this spring. For the next 5-7 years we will need to book the 2 bedroom villa as our children are in their teen years. I have been reading that some are finding it hard to book Copper Creek villas at the 11 month mark. What are your thoughts?


The larger units tend to be easier booking. Because a large number are buying small contracts. So they will be jumping to book studios first. Once those sell they move up the size chain. At least that is how the booking tool appeared to show it. So if interested in 2 beds and book at 8 am at 11 months your odds are much higher than a studio. Just avoid lockoffs when booking because they have the same availability as a studio since when the studio is taken the lockoff is too.


----------



## Pooh12863

Disneymom20 said:


> Hi! I am hoping to get some advice from folks in this group. We are DVc owners, purchased resale at AK, but love Fort Wilderness and Boulders / Copper Creek. It was always our intent to buy direct with at least some of the points and would like to this spring. For the next 5-7 years we will need to book the 2 bedroom villa as our children are in their teen years. I have been reading that some are finding it hard to book Copper Creek villas at the 11 month mark. What are your thoughts?



On top of what crvetter said time of year will also affect your chances at 11 months, most of the difficulty recently seems to have involved early Dec thru New Years. That said there are still 2 bedrooms available for most of January 2020.


----------



## Busymom1015

I have a few question about the 2 bedroom villas. We have our first stay as owners in May. Do the bathrooms have the toiletries dispensers or little bottles? If we run out of paper towels will they bring us more? What toiletr are in the units


----------



## brentc22

We are staying at the Cabins at Copper Creek in late March.  Are there any recommendations on a specific cabin to request?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Busymom1015 said:


> I have a few question about the 2 bedroom villas. We have our first stay as owners in May. Do the bathrooms have the toiletries dispensers or little bottles? If we run out of paper towels will they bring us more? What toiletr are in the units



The large dispensers are getting put in everywhere it seems so it's just a matter if they get to CCV before May or not.  From reports they're currently going into AKV.   Paper towels will get resupplied if needed.  Usually you have what's left on a roll plus a spare when you check in.  Just call housekeeping if you run out.


----------



## Spridell

brentc22 said:


> We are staying at the Cabins at Copper Creek in late March.  Are there any recommendations on a specific cabin to request?



Depends really what your preference is.  I stayed in Cabin 8010 and it was on the left side of the boat dock.  Very close to boat dock to MK and very quiet.  Downside was further away from the lobby.  The Cabins on the right side of Geyser Point were closer to the pools and lobby, but further away from Boat dock and not as quiet since Boulder Ridge and the pool right there.


----------



## brentc22

Spridell said:


> Depends really what your preference is.  I stayed in Cabin 8010 and it was on the left side of the boat dock.  Very close to boat dock to MK and very quiet.  Downside was further away from the lobby.  The Cabins on the right side of Geyser Point were closer to the pools and lobby, but further away from Boat dock and not as quiet since Boulder Ridge and the pool right there.



Thanks for your reply. Makes sense. Were you able to see the fireworks at MK from your cabin?


----------



## Spridell

brentc22 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Makes sense. Were you able to see the fireworks at MK from your cabin?



Sorry i can not answer that because i was actually at MK watching the fireworks. lol

Although i have read some posts where people say they can see the fireworks from the cabins.

Coolest thing about the cabins IMO is they pipe in the same music that is playing at the MK to the back porch of the cabin.  Since I was there in Dec there was always christmas music playing on the back porch.


----------



## oswald-the-lucky-rabbit

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit*February 2019*Sept


----------



## GrandCalifornian

brentc22 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Makes sense. Were you able to see the fireworks at MK from your cabin?


We had cabin 8019, which is in about the middle of the ones on the Geyser Point / BRV side, and we still had a nice view of MK fireworks from the back porch.  Because the shoreline curves around as it goes past Geyser Point, the views are less obstructed than we would have thought.  
We requested a cabin on this side and enjoyed it for the great sunrise views of Bay Lake.  The walk to Geyser Point or either pool wasn't too bad, but isn't short, and could be worse if you had a higher numbered cabin (which are closer to Fort Wilderness).



oswald-the-lucky-rabbit said:


> oswald-the-lucky-rabbit*February 2019*Sept


Congratulations on your purchase and welcome home!


----------



## Pooh12863

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit said:


> oswald-the-lucky-rabbit*February 2019*Sept



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## LutheranChick82

LutheranChick82*February 2019*Sept


----------



## jphcoffeeboy

jphcoffeeboy*February 2019*September


----------



## jphcoffeeboy

jphcoffeeboy: 7/28/19-8/9/19 - 1st stay as owners!


----------



## FFMickey

We had to make changes to our trip. We downsized from a 2 bedroom to a 1 bedroom but CCV was full. We changed things up at 7 months and we are now staying at BCV. Saved a few points, but going to miss the peacefulness of the WL.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Avery&Todd*February 2019*September

SO FREAKING EXCITED!!!


----------



## jphcoffeeboy

You must’ve bought yours at the same time as ours. We went last Sunday.


----------



## Avery&Todd

jphcoffeeboy said:


> You must’ve bought yours at the same time as ours. We went last Sunday.


We were there over the Presidents Day weekend and actually bought on Sunday, Feb. 17th!!

Super excited about the whole process and the upcoming trips to plan but I'm a little sad that we won't be back until June 2020!!


----------



## Pooh12863

LutheranChick82 said:


> LutheranChick82*February 2019*Sept





jphcoffeeboy said:


> jphcoffeeboy*February 2019*September





jphcoffeeboy said:


> jphcoffeeboy: 7/28/19-8/9/19 - 1st stay as owners!





Avery&Todd said:


> Avery&Todd*February 2019*September
> 
> SO FREAKING EXCITED!!!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit said:


> oswald-the-lucky-rabbit*February 2019*Sept





LutheranChick82 said:


> LutheranChick82*February 2019*Sept





jphcoffeeboy said:


> jphcoffeeboy*February 2019*September





Avery&Todd said:


> Avery&Todd*February 2019*September
> 
> SO FREAKING EXCITED!!!



AND CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU!! Wow, how exciting to have so many new neighbors!! Happy you guys found us!!! Sorry for the delay, I’ll be sure to get you all up on Page 1!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Page 1 is now updated!!!

Welcome again everyone!


----------



## crvetter

I was wondering if anyone can confirm the following for me:

1) All rooms on Floors 1-5 have full balconies (not dormer style)
2) Rooms on Floor 6 higher than 6121 have the dormer style balconies, correct? Do 6119 and less all have Full balconies?
3) Rooms on Floor 7 I can't even remember what those looked like but I want to say 7115-7119 had more enclosed balconies (rather than open spindle and rails just a wall but not the overpowering full dormer style like the 6th floor0).

I'll have to take note of this next time I'm down. I'd ideally like to avoid making room requests for rooms with the dormer style balconies. Hopefully some of you have some idea.


----------



## Starwind

crvetter said:


> I was wondering if anyone can confirm the following for me:
> 
> 1) All rooms on Floors 1-5 have full balconies (not dormer style)
> 2) Rooms on Floor 6 higher than 6121 have the dormer style balconies, correct? Do 6119 and less all have Full balconies?
> 3) Rooms on Floor 7 I can't even remember what those looked like but I want to say 7115-7119 had more enclosed balconies (rather than open spindle and rails just a wall but not the overpowering full dormer style like the 6th floor0).
> 
> I'll have to take note of this next time I'm down. I'd ideally like to avoid making room requests for rooms with the dormer style balconies. Hopefully some of you have some idea.



Floor 1 is ground floor and has patios not balconies.   This may also be the case for some rooms on floor 2, but someone else will have to verify or refute that.

SW


----------



## crvetter

Starwind said:


> Floor 1 is ground floor and has patios not balconies.   This may also be the case for some rooms on floor 2, but someone else will have to verify or refute that.
> 
> SW


True thanks. Yeah I’m okay with that I just was wanting to avoid the dormer type options.


----------



## Pooh12863

crvetter said:


> True thanks. Yeah I’m okay with that I just was wanting to avoid the dormer type options.



It’s my understanding the dormers are on 7th floor and the 6th floor in sections without a seventh floor above them.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! So another board I visit (cannot link), is reporting CCV is going to rise to $210 pp by June 1st! Has anyone else heard this?! That’s crazy!


----------



## FFMickey

Got this email today.... 



Really glad we added on last year!  I think the $210 will be the sold out price.


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> Got this email today....
> 
> View attachment 387714
> 
> Really glad we added on last year!  I think the $210 will be the sold out price.



WOW!!!! Should we assume Riveria will be in that ballpark?!


----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> WOW!!!! Should we assume Riveria will be in that ballpark?!


This is the sold-out price, I'm pretty sure, putting it inline with the other new MK resorts. If you read the email they heavily imply that it is the price that it is going to once sold out ("...add on, before it sells out", "projected to...on June 1, 2019"). Also June is the estimated sell-out date considering they are at >85% sold out.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> This is the sold-out price, I'm pretty sure, putting it inline with the other new MK resorts. If you read the email they heavily imply that it is the price that it is going to once sold out ("...add on, before it sells out", "projected to...on June 1, 2019"). Also June is the estimated sell-out date considering they are at >85% sold out.



I didn’t get the email. Can you share with us?


----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> I didn’t get the email. Can you share with us?


These threads have some discussions:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/copper-creek-to-210-per-point-on-june-1st.3739224/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/another-copper-creek-increase.3736979/

There are also threads that are showing the amount sold and declared too. But I'd have to look for those.


----------



## FFMickey

It looks like they released more room availability. I wonder if we are now fully declared for DVC inventory?


----------



## sleepydog25

Pooh12863 said:


> It’s my understanding the dormers are on 7th floor and the 6th floor in sections without a seventh floor above them.


I believe you are correct. We stayed in 7112 and it was dormer-style. Not a big deal since we weren't out on our balcony that much. Unlike the 5th floor rooms over at the sister VWL, our room did NOT have a vaulted ceiling. 

We just got back from our 4-night stay at CCV and had an enjoyable experience. (Full disclosure: we own at VWL.) The room was nicely appointed, but as I've mentioned before, it lacks much dominant Disney theming. There was a touch or two sprinkled throughout the room. We liked the individual reading lights for each side of the bed--very nice--as was the extra storage room under the bed to stow suitcases. Smart move! The elevators are fast, so we rarely waited more than 30-40 seconds for one. Access to the lobby and Mercantile obviously was excellent. And, perhaps we had good neighbors, but it wasn't noisy in the room at all. TV is huge and swivels a bit, so we enjoyed just listening to the Disney information loop. Everything was clean.

On the down side, it literally took 8-10 minutes every single time we showered to get warm water--we timed it. So, if you wanted a hot shower, you had to turn on the water then putz around, watch TV, go out on your balcony with a drink or coffee, etc., before you could jump in. So much for Disney wanting to be conservation corporation in this case. While the elevators were fine, they had one of the three off the main lobby down for maintenance, and whatever they were doing made the 7th floor elevator entrance smell distinctly like cat pee. I know because I own four cats. Sometimes, it permeated down the hallway. I think this is likely temporary until they finish working on that elevator car/shaft. Finally, though I know many will disagree, we found the lobby to be noisier than in past years, especially between the hours of roughly 4:45 to 9:15 p.m.  In the past, WCC has always added some noise, but it was mostly when a server was acting up and having fun. Now, at least for us, we noticed a larger, constant clamor of voices, yells, crying babies, loud conversations, and some laughing, all likely due to the Storybook dining. As the diners have no other place to hang out, they tended to congregate in the lobby awaiting their turn to dine. It's not an issue for many, I suspect, but it was a bit of a downer for us, especially since AP was a special place for us. 

Oh, I almost forgot: ALERT! ALERT! The paved bike path to FW is now closed. You can't bike or walk there anymore, and there were no bike rentals available. It's undoubtedly due to the projected construction of the new Reflections resort, and while there is a sign that says the path is being refurbished, chances are it will be closed for the next 2-3 years. There is now no way to get to FW other than boat or bus (or drive, I guess), and if you're a runner or like to take a morning walk, you'll have to run around the main Lodge and cabin areas. To think, three years or so ago, there were two paths to FW and now there are none.

Still, we enjoyed our time there, and the Lodge still offers that wonderful smell, awesome architecture, and generally grand music. If anyone has questions, fire away.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

FFMickey said:


> It looks like they released more room availability. I wonder if we are now fully declared for DVC inventory?


I haven't seen another declaration yet, but I expect there will be one within a month and that it will be the final one, making the resort fully declared.


----------



## FFMickey

GrandCalifornian said:


> I haven't seen another declaration yet, but I expect there will be one within a month and that it will be the final one, making the resort fully declared.


Good to know. Just noticed this morning that there was a lot more availability into Oct-Dec. More than just cancellations.


----------



## Pooh12863

FFMickey said:


> Good to know. Just noticed this morning that there was a lot more availability into Oct-Dec. More than just cancellations.



Galaxy's Edge modifications/cancellations?


----------



## Livelovedance

Hi everyone! I follow this thread but I usually just read and don't post. This is going to sound like a very silly question so I apologize in advance! We stayed at CCV for the first time last month (this was also our first stay at the WL at all). We had a 1 bedroom and we could see the lobby from our door. It was beautiful and we loved being so close to everything. I tried looking at the floor plans link on page 1, but I don't know WL well so it's confusing to me. Where are the rest of the rooms (not by the lobby) actually located? Are there separate buildings, or can you access them from the lobby entrance? Our next stay will be in a studio, so I'm just trying to figure out where is the farthest we could be. Thanks!


----------



## crvetter

Livelovedance said:


> Hi everyone! I follow this thread but I usually just read and don't post. This is going to sound like a very silly question so I apologize in advance! We stayed at CCV for the first time last month (this was also our first stay at the WL at all). We had a 1 bedroom and we could see the lobby from our door. It was beautiful and we loved being so close to everything. I tried looking at the floor plans link on page 1, but I don't know WL well so it's confusing to me. Where are the rest of the rooms (not by the lobby) actually located? Are there separate buildings, or can you access them from the lobby entrance? Our next stay will be in a studio, so I'm just trying to figure out where is the farthest we could be. Thanks!


All the CCV units are inside the main lodge. So what the map (in the first post) is showing is the south eastern wing of the building (converted WL rooms) the north western wing is what is remaining for the WL. I've attached a map that might help. The 26 cabins are apart of CCV too. The BRV building is an older (though nice) dedicated building of DVC villas, the third DVC at WDW, if I recall correctly.

So in short all CCV units (aside from cabins) are accessed internally from the lobby of the WL (you will not need to go outside). However, there are a few (2 or 3) studios that actually look over the lobby I think perhaps others can answer that more clearly.


----------



## Livelovedance

Thank you! WL is such a huge place, we didn't get to see nearly as much as I would have liked to! I did notice there was a hallway to the left when we got off the elevator, but we went to the right to get to our room. Based off of your explanation I'm guessing that's where the rest of the CCV rooms would be for each floor. Thanks again!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Livelovedance said:


> Thank you! WL is such a huge place, we didn't get to see nearly as much as I would have liked to! I did notice there was a hallway to the left when we got off the elevator, but we went to the right to get to our room. Based off of your explanation I'm guessing that's where the rest of the CCV rooms would be for each floor. Thanks again!


We love the rooms that open to the lobby.  The main lodge building is comprised of two wings of rooms that extend towards Bay Lake from the lobby.  With the Copper Creek conversion, the Southern Wing became the Copper Creek Villas.  The CCV rooms that open to the lobby only exist on the 4th-6th floor, and can either be above the registration desk with balconies that face towards the bus stop or the "Bear Face" rooms that have balconies that face towards Bay Lake.  They get their name because when you look at the resort from Bay Lake their windows make up what looks like a bear's face.  This location has always been popular, and there are four CCV rooms there now on the South side, a studio (with walk in shower) and 1 Bedroom on the 4th and 5th floor.
We tend to add a room location request to our reservation asking to be "near lobby" so that even if we don't get a room that opens to the lobby we don't have to walk too far down the hallway.


----------



## lovedisney123

We just added on two 50 point contracts here.  Have never stayed here.  We are BCV owners for many years.  We decided to buy two 50 point contract to give to our daughters in a few years when they are older (so one each).  I can't wait to stay here, but it looks like it is hard to get in!  Is it nice?  How does it compare to Wilderness Lodge?  Is it a long walk from Copper Creek to the Lodge?  Thanks!


----------



## crvetter

lovedisney123 said:


> We just added on two 50 point contracts here.  Have never stayed here.  We are BCV owners for many years.  We decided to buy two 50 point contract to give to our daughters in a few years when they are older (so one each).  I can't wait to stay here, but it looks like it is hard to get in!  Is it nice?  How does it compare to Wilderness Lodge?  Is it a long walk from Copper Creek to the Lodge?  Thanks!


They are one in the same. All Copper Creek units exist within the main lodge building (except the lake front cabins). I personally find it to be very nice rooms but it is more in line with my style. As for the resort it is perfect for resort stays because it is away from the MK hustle and bustle but only a short 15 min boat ride away from MK, FW, and Contemporary. With that being said it is great for MK days and the buses, IMO aren't bad either.


----------



## lovedisney123

crvetter said:


> They are one in the same. All Copper Creek units exist within the main lodge building (except the lake front cabins). I personally find it to be very nice rooms but it is more in line with my style. As for the resort it is perfect for resort stays because it is away from the MK hustle and bustle but only a short 15 min boat ride away from MK, FW, and Contemporary. With that being said it is great for MK days and the buses, IMO aren't bad either.



Oh my!  I did not know they were actually in Wilderness Lodge!  We were on the cruise, and just decided we wanted to give our girls small contracts to DVC (but we are holing on to them for awhile, will pass them on one day).  Copper Creek was what they were selling.  Now I am even more excited!  We were afraid we would have a long walk to the bus stop.  Thanks!

They gave us all of last years points at signing, so we are thinking of just booking the night before our cruise next March in a Cabin.  Will never splurge like that again, but thought it would be fun to see them.  I can't wait to tell my husband they are actually inside the lodge! lol


----------



## crvetter

lovedisney123 said:


> Oh my!  I did not know they were actually in Wilderness Lodge!  We were on the cruise, and just decided we wanted to give our girls small contracts to DVC (but we are holing on to them for awhile, will pass them on one day).  Copper Creek was what they were selling.  Now I am even more excited!  We were afraid we would have a long walk to the bus stop.  Thanks!
> 
> They gave us all of last years points at signing, so we are thinking of just booking the night before our cruise next March in a Cabin.  Will never splurge like that again, but thought it would be fun to see them.  I can't wait to tell my husband they are actually inside the lodge! lol


If you do book a cabin those can be a walk (5-10 mins max) to the main building (be sure to ask for close to the lodge if you like, but those tend to be louder, closer to pools), but they have special parking lots close to them and who would want to leave that view anyways.

The first page in this thread has a great map of everything.


----------



## lovedisney123

crvetter said:


> If you do book a cabin those can be a walk (5-10 mins max) to the main building (be sure to ask for close to the lodge if you like, but those tend to be louder, closer to pools), but they have special parking lots close to them and who would want to leave that view anyways.
> 
> The first page in this thread has a great map of everything.



OK, thanks!  We won't have a car.  We are using Magical Express and Disney bus to the cruise.  So one night to relax before we sail out.  Thought it might be fun to just relax and enjoy the view and the kids can enjoy the hot tub.  Probably only go to Disney Springs for a little bit that day.  I will request close to the main building when I book though.  It will be nice for getting food since I don't plan to stock the fridge for just one night's stay (and who can afford those points for more than one night!  Wow! lol)


----------



## sleepydog25

Merely echoing and expanding what others have said. CCV is in the main Lodge, and even the farthest rooms down the hall aren't that far unlike some other resorts. The walk to the bus is a short 2-3 minutes from any room. In fact, the older DVC units (now called "brv" but I will refer to them as their proper name, VWL) don't require a long walk, either, as the bus stop is located between the VWL and main Lodge buildings. The longest walk, as mentioned, will be from the farthest out cabins. There are 12 on the north side of the main Lodge and 14 on the south side. The farthest from the Lodge would be 8001 on the north and 8026 on the south, making 8012 the closest cabin on the north and 8013 the closest on the south. The farther you go, the quieter it will be; however, even the close ones won't be too bad as the cabins are set back a bit and protected from most sound by walls of some nature. The cabins are gorgeous. . .and costly.


----------



## lovedisney123

Sounds wonderful!  Looking forward to our first stay!  I hope our daughters each enjoy their 50 point contract when we pass them on in about 10 years.  We figured they could stay in a studio for 5 nights every other year.  Not a lot, but at least they can continue going to Disney on their own.  I am very happy they get to own at this resort.  We own at Beach Club and at the time wanted Wilderness Lodge but it was sold out.  So it all has worked out (and we ended up loving Beach Club for ourselves).


----------



## DigitalOlli

We are staying 2 nights at the Copper Creek Villas in June. ( booked a studio with walk in shower) 

do you have any advice for a room request with our 20 month old son? 

Witch of the 2 pools will be better for him? We mostly want to stay at the resort and take a little look into the Magic Kingdom

Before the stay we are staying 8 nights at AKL.


----------



## Livelovedance

GrandCalifornian said:


> We love the rooms that open to the lobby.  The main lodge building is comprised of two wings of rooms that extend towards Bay Lake from the lobby.  With the Copper Creek conversion, the Southern Wing became the Copper Creek Villas.  The CCV rooms that open to the lobby only exist on the 4th-6th floor, and can either be above the registration desk with balconies that face towards the bus stop or the "Bear Face" rooms that have balconies that face towards Bay Lake.  They get their name because when you look at the resort from Bay Lake their windows make up what looks like a bear's face.  This location has always been popular, and there are four CCV rooms there now on the South side, a studio (with walk in shower) and 1 Bedroom on the 4th and 5th floor.
> We tend to add a room location request to our reservation asking to be "near lobby" so that even if we don't get a room that opens to the lobby we don't have to walk too far down the hallway.


Great information, thank you! We were in a 1 bedroom above the registration desk, and we truly felt spoiled. I’m glad to hear that nothing is too far away though, and I think I’m going to take your advice and request near the lobby for next time as well!


----------



## mrsap

DigitalOlli said:


> We are staying 2 nights at the Copper Creek Villas in June. ( booked a studio with walk in shower)
> 
> do you have any advice for a room request with our 20 month old son?
> 
> Witch of the 2 pools will be better for him? We mostly want to stay at the resort and take a little look into the Magic Kingdom
> 
> Before the stay we are staying 8 nights at AKL.



If you want something a little less crazy, you might want to go with the Boulder Ridge pool (new one without slide). There are nice shaded areas with tables, which might be beneficial for your son. It’s a beautiful pool. 

As far as a room goes, you might want to try and get one with a tub, definitely will make your life easier at bath time! Enjoy!


----------



## Avery&Todd

Due to the upcoming price increase, we decided to add 50 pts to our 200 pt contract - WAHOO!!! Got the paperwork today to make it official!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DigitalOlli said:


> We are staying 2 nights at the Copper Creek Villas in June. ( booked a studio with walk in shower)
> 
> do you have any advice for a room request with our 20 month old son?
> 
> Witch of the 2 pools will be better for him? We mostly want to stay at the resort and take a little look into the Magic Kingdom
> 
> Before the stay we are staying 8 nights at AKL.


Congratulations!  We love WL, and dream of doing a “lodge split” sometime.  While people get excited about room requests, you really can’t go too wrong.  To have a quieter location you could request that, or ask to be on the South side (which overlooks the quiet Boulder Ridge Cove pool).  You might also not want a room that opens to the lobby, since you can hear noise there from WCC during dinner time.  Finally we like requesting a high floor to be further from ground level pool noise and to have a better view.  With a studio walk in shower room you have lots of location possibilities.  

Compared to AKL we love the boat transportation and proximity to MK.  It is so quick and close, either by boat or bus.  At AKL we like the larger Quick Service food area and the fact they have a kids playground, which WL does not anymore.  Happy planning and have a great trip.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

*Gaugersaurus*February 2019*September*

Fist stay as owners is 11/9-11/17! Excited to start the journey as part of DVC


----------



## mrsap

Gaugersaurus said:


> *Gaugersaurus*February 2019*September*
> 
> Fist stay as owners is 11/9-11/17! Excited to start the journey as part of DVC



and Congrats!! So happy you found us! Feel free to ask any questions you have and we’ll do our best to answer! I’ll add you to Page 1 now! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## shairpdrh

Gaugersaurus said:


> *Gaugersaurus*February 2019*September*
> 
> Fist stay as owners is 11/9-11/17! Excited to start the journey as part of DVC


 That should be a great time of year for your first stay!


----------



## Pooh12863

Gaugersaurus said:


> *Gaugersaurus*February 2019*September*
> 
> Fist stay as owners is 11/9-11/17! Excited to start the journey as part of DVC



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## lovedisney123

I am a bit confused as to why there are not studios available 11 months out.  I read somewhere the problem is due to the cabins and no enough studios.  This is very concerning to me.  I did wait until evening to check on the studio.  So for this resort do you actually have to log in at 8:00 am to be able to book studios at the 11 month window?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

lovedisney123 said:


> I am a bit confused as to why there are not studios available 11 months out.  I read somewhere the problem is due to the cabins and no enough studios.  This is very concerning to me.  I did wait until evening to check on the studio.  So for this resort do you actually have to log in at 8:00 am to be able to book studios at the 11 month window?


I logged in to check too, and no studios are available with either bathroom configuration for that Feb 14-16 weekend that is 11 months out. I am surprised that there is that much demand in February, but it is Presidents Day weekend.  There are a relatively high number of studios, but being the cheapest option they sell out first.  The larger rooms make up a high portion of the points available at the resort, but currently they are in lower demand than the studios.  There’s always the waitlist, or spending the extra points on a 1 bedroom.   Good luck!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

lovedisney123 said:


> I am a bit confused as to why there are not studios available 11 months out.  I read somewhere the problem is due to the cabins and no enough studios.  This is very concerning to me.  I did wait until evening to check on the studio.  So for this resort do you actually have to log in at 8:00 am to be able to book studios at the 11 month window?


What are your dates your trying to book? Saw them. Well must be Presidents Weekend. Really surprised about this.


----------



## sleepydog25

BWV Dreamin said:


> What are your dates your trying to book? Saw them. Well must be Presidents Weekend. Really surprised about this.


While troubling, I'm not terribly surprised by the relative lack of options for a studio at DVC anymore, except at the lower demand resorts. As others mentioned, the last few builds have brought in numerous buyers who can't afford to go to Hawai'i often, nor can they afford to buy bungalows or cabins which are touted as the cachet for owning at Poly or Copper Creek. We've all heard the Disney pitch and felt the tug of the Disney emotions at various times, including buying DVC. They have done a masterful job of tapping into the warm fuzzies of the Disney cocoon. I can see the salesperson now, promoting the serenity of the Lodge (which while true is less serene than it once was) and how cool it would be to stay in a cabin! "You can get into a cabin for as little as 87 points a night, and if you buy 200 points and then bank and borrow them, well by golly, you could stay for 6 nights!" Now, we know that most people buying DVC aren't going to want to wait three years to get to the magic, and they'll want to maximize their stay, so staying the very next year in a studio for a week is what they grab. Once you've tapped into those points, it's difficult not to keep using them, never saving up for a cabin. Disney has brought in a ton of buyers (including their own lowered resale buy-ins) who may dream of larger accommodations but reality has them grabbing studios. Wave the carrot, Disney. 

Now, that's not to say I'm faulting Disney since it's a smart strategy, but that philosophy certainly has increased the number of buyers who wind up mostly being able to afford studios with the occasional 1BR splurge. More specifically, the week following President's Day is the Princess Half-Marathon and there may be some bleed over into that event. Certainly, my wife and I would book early to enjoy Disney before crippling ourselves running.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well if by chance I would have issues at 11 months out, I will gladly stay at BRV at 7 months. But my question is how impacted will the studios at BRV be if owners at CCV cant get in at 11 months?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lovedisney123 said:


> I am a bit confused as to why there are not studios available 11 months out.  I read somewhere the problem is due to the cabins and no enough studios.  This is very concerning to me.  I did wait until evening to check on the studio.  So for this resort do you actually have to log in at 8:00 am to be able to book studios at the 11 month window?



Definitely want to plan to book 8am of looking for a CVS studio.   It won't be necessary all times of the year but its the smart strategy. 

That is the best plan for


BWV Dreamin said:


> Well if by chance I would have issues at 11 months out, I will gladly stay at BRV at 7 months. But my question is how impacted will the studios at BRV be if owners at CCV cant get in at 11 months?



BRV studios are a pretty hot commodity since they added the Murphy bed and often unavailable well before 7 months.


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well if by chance I would have issues at 11 months out, I will gladly stay at BRV at 7 months. But my question is how impacted will the studios at BRV be if owners at CCV cant get in at 11 months?



If I can’t get in at CCV, I’d personally stay somewhere else. I have my top resorts that I’d switch to if that were the case.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> If I can’t get in at CCV, I’d personally stay somewhere else. I have my top resorts that I’d switch to if that were the case.



Yikes!


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yikes!



Why yikes? If I can’t get in CCV, I’d try my other home resort, or another favorite we have.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I just sold my BRV, but had a really hard decision doing this because of the studio situation at CCV. I love BRV. However, having more points than I needed, decided to capitalize on the profits I’d make selling my BRV. Now, I have two resorts that are extremely hard to get studio accommodations. What was I thinking.....


----------



## Pooh12863

lovedisney123 said:


> I am a bit confused as to why there are not studios available 11 months out.  I read somewhere the problem is due to the cabins and no enough studios.  This is very concerning to me.  I did wait until evening to check on the studio.  So for this resort do you actually have to log in at 8:00 am to be able to book studios at the 11 month window?



I would wait list it and and hope for the best at the next declaration, there are still 2 dedicated studios and 3 lock off 2 bedrooms to be declared.


----------



## crvetter

Pooh12863 said:


> I would wait list it and and hope for the best at the next declaration, there are still 2 dedicated studios and 3 lock off 2 bedrooms to be declared.


They have been declared, recorded yesterday actually which is likely why a couple days ago availability across the resort showed up. But definitely still waitlist.


----------



## lovedisney123

Yes, it was President's Day weekend.  I didn't realize it would be so popular.  Our schools are not out for that holiday.  I was just really surprised because we have owned at Beach Club for years and never had a problem on 11 months out. Honestly, I was 'testing' it yesterday because my date is actually March 1, 2020 that I want, so I was just logging in to see what would happen at 11 months so I know now to online early for the date I am trying to get.  Thanks.  I am very sad about this because we bought two 50 point contracts planning to give them to our daughters in 10 years so they can get a studio for 5 nights every other year (or add on if they want more).  I have had to heart failures and two strokes in the past few years, and I wanted to come up with a way to make sure they continue to go and enjoy Disney when I am no longer here to take them.  So I hope it works for them.  Maybe Disney will make another resort like SSR where there will be a chance to get a studio at the 7 month window.  I used to think having the resorts in other places were nice, but now I can see it seems better to have the resorts at Disney World for availability.


----------



## Pooh12863

crvetter said:


> They have been declared, recorded yesterday actually which is likely why a couple days ago availability across the resort showed up. But definitely still waitlist.



Thanks I hadn’t heard that yet, I guess we’re fully declared now?


----------



## crvetter

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks I hadn’t heard that yet, I guess we’re fully declared now?


I happened to be on Orange County’s website wanting to look at something and noticed yesterday afternoon it was recorded, i forgot the effective date of the decleration but probably slightly before being recorded. I’d suspect the normal sites (like DVCNews, @wdrl might know more) will eventually publish a story on it. Based on the small amount left to declare I’m betting it was full, but from looking it seemed the final possible studios were declared.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

crvetter said:


> They have been declared, recorded yesterday actually which is likely why a couple days ago availability across the resort showed up. But definitely still waitlist.





Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks I hadn’t heard that yet, I guess we’re fully declared now?



Good find!  I checked yesterday but before it was posted.   This declaration includes the North side of the second floor, as well as two cabins so I believe that’s all, we are fully declared. 

Here’s a link to it on the OC Comptroller website:
https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eag...156270.pdf?id=DOC2589S53.A0&parent=DOC2589S53


----------



## gdrj

sleepydog25 said:


> While troubling, I'm not terribly surprised by the relative lack of options for a studio at DVC anymore, except at the lower demand resorts. As others mentioned, the last few builds have brought in numerous buyers who can't afford to go to Hawai'i often, nor can they afford to buy bungalows or cabins which are touted as the cachet for owning at Poly or Copper Creek. We've all heard the Disney pitch and felt the tug of the Disney emotions at various times, including buying DVC. They have done a masterful job of tapping into the warm fuzzies of the Disney cocoon. I can see the salesperson now, promoting the serenity of the Lodge (which while true is less serene than it once was) and how cool it would be to stay in a cabin! "You can get into a cabin for as little as 87 points a night, and if you buy 200 points and then bank and borrow them, well by golly, you could stay for 6 nights!" Now, we know that most people buying DVC aren't going to want to wait three years to get to the magic, and they'll want to maximize their stay, so staying the very next year in a studio for a week is what they grab. Once you've tapped into those points, it's difficult not to keep using them, never saving up for a cabin. Disney has brought in a ton of buyers (including their own lowered resale buy-ins) who may dream of larger accommodations but reality has them grabbing studios. Wave the carrot, Disney.
> 
> Now, that's not to say I'm faulting Disney since it's a smart strategy, but that philosophy certainly has increased the number of buyers who wind up mostly being able to afford studios with the occasional 1BR splurge. More specifically, the week following President's Day is the Princess Half-Marathon and there may be some bleed over into that event. Certainly, my wife and I would book early to enjoy Disney before crippling ourselves running.




Agreed.  Havent watched CC closely but wonder if % of points dedicated to bungalows is high compared to total points.  Of course with Poly being only studios and Bungalows issue may not be as noticeable.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> Why yikes? If I can’t get in CCV, I’d try my other home resort, or another favorite we have.



Of course you should stay where you like.  VWL is a great resort and favorite of many and like all resorts will have people who will pick it and others who won't.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Of course you should stay where you like.  VWL is a great resort and favorite of many and like all resorts will have people who will pick it and others who won't.



Definitely. Wasn’t trying to insult at all.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Of course you should stay where you like.  VWL is a great resort and favorite of many and like all resorts will have people who will pick it and others who won't.


We are VWL lovers. Would go there anytime we could!


----------



## Busymom1015

lovedisney123 said:


> Yes, it was President's Day weekend.  I didn't realize it would be so popular.  Our schools are not out for that holiday.  I was just really surprised because we have owned at Beach Club for years and never had a problem on 11 months out. Honestly, I was 'testing' it yesterday because my date is actually March 1, 2020 that I want, so I was just logging in to see what would happen at 11 months so I know now to online early for the date I am trying to get.  Thanks.  I am very sad about this because we bought two 50 point contracts planning to give them to our daughters in 10 years so they can get a studio for 5 nights every other year (or add on if they want more).  I have had to heart failures and two strokes in the past few years, and I wanted to come up with a way to make sure they continue to go and enjoy Disney when I am no longer here to take them.  So I hope it works for them.  Maybe Disney will make another resort like SSR where there will be a chance to get a studio at the 7 month window.  I used to think having the resorts in other places were nice, but now I can see it seems better to have the resorts at Disney World for availability.


I wouldn’t stress about giving them to your daughters in the future! Most DVC resorts are very hard to get into the first few years then members start not using their points as much and the hype of the resorts die down a little and it’s eaiser to get in at 11 months! You have a bunch of new owners all excited to use their new points right now!


----------



## ksromack

Busymom1015 said:


> I wouldn’t stress about giving them to your daughters in the future! Most DVC resorts are very hard to get into the first few years then members start not using their points as much and the hype of the resorts die down a little and it’s eaiser to get in at 11 months! You have a bunch of new owners all excited to use their new points right now!


Guilty!  With new DVC resorts opening up in the next few years the newer ones will become the sought after places!


----------



## lovedisney123

Busymom1015 said:


> I wouldn’t stress about giving them to your daughters in the future! Most DVC resorts are very hard to get into the first few years then members start not using their points as much and the hype of the resorts die down a little and it’s eaiser to get in at 11 months! You have a bunch of new owners all excited to use their new points right now!



Good point, in ten years (or when the point comes they have a family of their own and need to vacation without us) it should be fine.  And it is such a beautiful resort!


----------



## mrsap

*News: CCV Fully Declared 

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-of-copper-creek-villas-now-declared-into-dvc*


----------



## Undavolt

I am new at this forum stuff so excuse me if I repeat something already said.  I agree that as new resorts open they will be the ones that people try to get in first, easing demand on CCV.  My question would be what was it like with previous resorts?  Did KWR and BLT go through the same growing pains?  We joined DVC/CCV in August 2017.  We love the place.  It is family comfortable.  But we have taken a different approach.  Our plan is to use CCV for our big every other year family vacation since the larger rooms seem to have more availability and we will be planning these trips 11 months in advance.  We just did our first family vacation the first week of December in a Grand Villa (awesome).  The rest of the time when it is just the two of us, we want to do two 3 night trips a year at other resorts.  So far we have stayed at BLT and PVB in 2018 and have booked BWV and AKL for this year.  The AKL booking was the first one that I had to do at 7 months.  Did that last week for mid October.  The others were within the 7 months.  I will add that we are both retired so we are more flexible about when we go.


----------



## sachilles

Silly question, explain the difference between fully declared and sold out.


----------



## crvetter

sachilles said:


> Silly question, explain the difference between fully declared and sold out.


Fully declared means that the Association has all the units "declared" legally speaking to be apart of the Association. Sold Out is something different in that it means DVD has sold the original set of points that it intended to sell for the Association. So being sold out implies you are fully declared (can't sell points not apart of the Association) but being fully declared does not guarantee that. So right now Copper Creek is fully declared but DVD still has some points from that declaration they need to sell still. Prior to units, which aren't the same as Vacation Homes a unit consists of 1 to many Vacation Home, they aren't a part of the Association.

One is a legal term used to describe the Real Estate Interest the Association owns/controls the other is an operational term used to describe when DVD considers the resort sold out (not actively marketing and sold the initial set of points, and some points ROFR/foreclosed, it declared).


----------



## sachilles

Thank you. Is the functioning inventory different than what is declared?

Lets say you had a potential 100 units. Only 75% are declared. Is Disney only allowed to rent out(via dvc points) those 75 units? Are the remaining 25 unusable? Or are they used for cash reservations?


----------



## crvetter

sachilles said:


> Thank you. Is the functioning inventory different than what is declared?
> 
> Lets say you had a potential 100 units. Only 75% are declared. Is Disney only allowed to rent out(via dvc points) those 75 units? Are the remaining 25 unusable? Or are they used for cash reservations?


Disney only has to, in theory, allow the point bookings for the units (and the Vacation Homes contained) declared at that point. Those points are sold (owners) or developer owned (DVD). The owner and developer are in competition for those units together. As for the undeclared inventory I'm not sure who owns those (DVD or the Resort arm of WDW), but those just go to the cash side and no point consideration has to be given because they weren't apart of DVC yet thus had no points (actually there is some weird rules about MF too for the undeclared inventory where Disney doesn't have to fully pay on the undeclared side, but no worries they do have to make the DVC resort whole so not taking something). The deceleration is what creates points.

In practice there is a part of the POS that states Disney can give the Association access to units not yet declared but takes from the Association an equivalent point value of rooms to the cash side. But for CCV it seems that Disney did hold onto the undeclared inventory for some degree and didn't do this completely for CCV as evident by the last 2 declarations adding a bunch of inventory to CCV.


----------



## sachilles

Thank you. I think I understand now.
sorry for the off-topic tangent. 
Wife and I just bought points direct for CCV this past weekend(deposit). Wondered if we had made it in just under the wire.


----------



## crvetter

sachilles said:


> Thank you. I think I understand now.
> sorry for the off-topic tangent.
> Wife and I just bought points direct for CCV this past weekend(deposit). Wondered if we had made it in just under the wire.


Pretty close to it being sold out for sure at this point. This most recent declaration added I think 15% of the points max (of which at max 13% can be sold since DVC has to keep 2% of each unit declared).


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

I am a little late to the party, but we are CCV owners.  For page 1 purposes: jwsqrdplus2*June 2018*February.

We had our first trip planned for Oct 2019 in a 1-br (those studios are tough to get), and despite Galaxy's Edge, we were able to switch pretty close to the 7-month mark to SSR in a studio.  Gained 3 nights and saved 15 points, so worth the switch to us.  We have another trip planned for June 2020 celebrating 25th wedding anniversary, oldest daughter's college graduation and youngest daughter's HS graduation!


----------



## mrsap

jwsqrdplus2 said:


> I am a little late to the party, but we are CCV owners.  For page 1 purposes: jwsqrdplus2*June 2018*February.
> 
> We had our first trip planned for Oct 2019 in a 1-br (those studios are tough to get), and despite Galaxy's Edge, we were able to switch pretty close to the 7-month mark to SSR in a studio.  Gained 3 nights and saved 15 points, so worth the switch to us.  We have another trip planned for June 2020 celebrating 25th wedding anniversary, oldest daughter's college graduation and youngest daughter's HS graduation!



 and Congrats! Happy you found us! That’s great you were able to switch and extend your trip! As long as your happy!! Sounds like a great trip in 2020!!! So much to celebrate!! Thanks for posting your string, I added you to Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## lovedisney123

I am really hoping for another resort like SSR to be able to get in a studio when needed.  I had no idea how hard at 11 months it would be to get a studio at Copper Creek.  We never have problems at 11 months at Beach Club.  Glad you were able to switch to SSR.  We stayed there last year for the first time and asked for a room near the Disney Springs walkway.  That was very nice to be able to just walk over there and not have to wait for a bus.


----------



## mrsap

lovedisney123 said:


> I am really hoping for another resort like SSR to be able to get in a studio when needed.  I had no idea how hard at 11 months it would be to get a studio at Copper Creek.  We never have problems at 11 months at Beach Club.  Glad you were able to switch to SSR.  We stayed there last year for the first time and asked for a room near the Disney Springs walkway.  That was very nice to be able to just walk over there and not have to wait for a bus.



Strange. I haven’t had any issues so far booking at CCV. What month were you trying for?


----------



## lovedisney123

mrsap said:


> Strange. I haven’t had any issues so far booking at CCV. What month were you trying for?



I looked at Presidents Day weekend on the day it opened up.  But I was just testing it because of concern other other peoples commits.  My actual trip 11 month window is next week, so I am 'pre gaming' to figure out how to make it happen.  lol


----------



## sachilles

A couple more random questions.
The floor plan of the grand villas indicates some stairs, but I'm having a tough time visualizing what the stairs access on the floor plan. None of the unit tour videos seem to show them. Unsure if they'll pose a problem for elderly relatives that might join us.
After seeing a bunch of unit tour videos, seems like every one showed what looked like bug(mosquito) spray as part of the bathroom amenities. I'm not noticed this in other resort properties. Is this something new wdw wide? Or is this confined to Wilderness lodge? My few visits there even at dusk I've not noticed mosquitoes, but it could be a time of year thing. In general doesn't seem very buggy compared to home where the mosquitoes will carry away small children(maybe that is exaggerated a little).


----------



## crvetter

sachilles said:


> A couple more random questions.
> The floor plan of the grand villas indicates some stairs, but I'm having a tough time visualizing what the stairs access on the floor plan. None of the unit tour videos seem to show them. Unsure if they'll pose a problem for elderly relatives that might join us.
> After seeing a bunch of unit tour videos, seems like every one showed what looked like bug(mosquito) spray as part of the bathroom amenities. I'm not noticed this in other resort properties. Is this something new wdw wide? Or is this confined to Wilderness lodge? My few visits there even at dusk I've not noticed mosquitoes, but it could be a time of year thing. In general doesn't seem very buggy compared to home where the mosquitoes will carry away small children(maybe that is exaggerated a little).


I can answer your question regarding the stairs. There is no need to utilize stairs for the grand villas at CCV. The Villa itself is single story. The floor plan on DVC's website is misleading because the stairs that you see are actually outside the unit and simply one of the exits I believe on some levels, top floor is the only likely one, you might have that hallway that is shared with the steps, but as you can see on this website (https://www.dvcrequest.com/copper-creek.asp) going to the walkthrough you will notice no stairs and the lack of that hallway.

So in short the steps the floorplans show on DVC's site is just the steps of the WL.


----------



## sachilles

crvetter said:


> I can answer your question regarding the stairs. There is no need to utilize stairs for the grand villas at CCV. The Villa itself is single story. The floor plan on DVC's website is misleading because the stairs that you see are actually outside the unit and simply one of the exits I believe on some levels, top floor is the only likely one, you might have that hallway that is shared with the steps, but as you can see on this website (https://www.dvcrequest.com/copper-creek.asp) going to the walkthrough you will notice no stairs and the lack of that hallway.
> 
> So in short the steps the floorplans show on DVC's site is just the steps of the WL.


Understood, thank you!
It is a little curious why they put them in the unit floorplan. :shrug:


----------



## Pooh12863

jwsqrdplus2 said:


> I am a little late to the party, but we are CCV owners.  For page 1 purposes: jwsqrdplus2*June 2018*February.
> 
> We had our first trip planned for Oct 2019 in a 1-br (those studios are tough to get), and despite Galaxy's Edge, we were able to switch pretty close to the 7-month mark to SSR in a studio.  Gained 3 nights and saved 15 points, so worth the switch to us.  We have another trip planned for June 2020 celebrating 25th wedding anniversary, oldest daughter's college graduation and youngest daughter's HS graduation!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Undavolt said:


> I am new at this forum stuff so excuse me if I repeat something already said.  I agree that as new resorts open they will be the ones that people try to get in first, easing demand on CCV.  My question would be what was it like with previous resorts?  Did KWR and BLT go through the same growing pains?  We joined DVC/CCV in August 2017.  We love the place.  It is family comfortable.  But we have taken a different approach.  Our plan is to use CCV for our big every other year family vacation since the larger rooms seem to have more availability and we will be planning these trips 11 months in advance.  We just did our first family vacation the first week of December in a Grand Villa (awesome).  The rest of the time when it is just the two of us, we want to do two 3 night trips a year at other resorts.  So far we have stayed at BLT and PVB in 2018 and have booked BWV and AKL for this year.  The AKL booking was the first one that I had to do at 7 months.  Did that last week for mid October.  The others were within the 7 months.  I will add that we are both retired so we are more flexible about when we go.



Im afraid I'm drawing a blank on what KWR might mean but no other resort has had this type of booking issue while still in sales like CCV is having.


----------



## Pooh12863

crvetter said:


> I can answer your question regarding the stairs. There is no need to utilize stairs for the grand villas at CCV. The Villa itself is single story. The floor plan on DVC's website is misleading because the stairs that you see are actually outside the unit and simply one of the exits I believe on some levels, top floor is the only likely one, you might have that hallway that is shared with the steps, but as you can see on this website (https://www.dvcrequest.com/copper-creek.asp) going to the walkthrough you will notice no stairs and the lack of that hallway.
> 
> So in short the steps the floorplans show on DVC's site is just the steps of the WL.



I think those stairs go top to bottom as a fire egress. I know they are on the third floor because I own .67% of that Grand Villa including the hallway and stairwell. I think I paid for a doorknob.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I think those stairs go top to bottom as a fire egress. I know they are on the third floor because I own .67% of that Grand Villa including the hallway and stairwell. I think I paid for a doorknob.



Definitely got your money's worth!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Definitely got your money's worth!!



That was an expensive doorknob.


----------



## Pooh12863

lovedisney123 said:


> I looked at Presidents Day weekend on the day it opened up.  But I was just testing it because of concern other other peoples commits.  My actual trip 11 month window is next week, so I am 'pre gaming' to figure out how to make it happen.  lol



It's not impossible to snag a studio for busy times but you need to be ready to go right at 8 am, have it set up before hand so all you have to do is click the button the very second it turns 8 am. I managed to snag one for Christmas week.


----------



## Undavolt

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Im afraid I'm drawing a blank on what KWR might mean but no other resort has had this type of booking issue while still in sales like CCV is having.



My bad! Still getting used to these abbreviations.  That would be Key West Resort but I see it should be OKW.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Undavolt said:


> My bad! Still getting used to these abbreviations.  That would be Key West Resort but I see it should be OKW.



Haha, yes, it can take a little time.


----------



## Undavolt

I just joined Monday and have never done anything like this before.  Starting to get how it works so here is my page 1 information: undavolt*August 2017*March.


----------



## mrsap

and Congrats! So excited for you! Thanks so much for posting your string! I’ll be sure to get it up on page one! Feel free to ask any questions you may have and we will try our best to help you! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Pooh12863

"I just joined Monday and have never done anything like this before. Starting to get how it works so here is my page 1 information: undavolt*August 2017*March."

*To all who enter this happy place... welcome.*


----------



## Capang

Finally scored an alternate studio. Such a great room, so excited!


----------



## lovedisney123

Pooh12863 said:


> "I just joined Monday and have never done anything like this before. Starting to get how it works so here is my page 1 information: undavolt*August 2017*March."
> 
> *To all who enter this happy place... welcome.*



Welcome!  I hope you enjoy your membership.  We just added on at Copper Creek.  We have owned at Beach Club for years.  From what I have seen, you need to plan for the 11 month window if you want a studio.  We never had problems at Beach Club, but it looks like for Copper Creek you need to be online at 8:00am to book.  The larger rooms look like they may be available for a little longer.  The Cabins don't seem to disappear.


----------



## mrsap

Capang said:


> Finally scored an alternate studio. Such a great room, so excited!



That’s awesome! Please take some pictures for us! Have a great time!


----------



## Brian Rodriguez

*Brian Rodriguez*January 2018*August*

My wife and I bought last year and are staying at CCV for the first time in May!


----------



## TheHill’s

Capang said:


> Finally scored an alternate studio. Such a great room, so excited!


That is amazing! As mrsap said please post some pictures. Do you know if it’s one with a tub or shower?


----------



## TheHill’s

Brian Rodriguez said:


> *Brian Rodriguez*January 2018*August*
> 
> My wife and I bought last year and are staying at CCV for the first time in May!


Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Brian Rodriguez said:


> *Brian Rodriguez*January 2018*August*
> 
> My wife and I bought last year and are staying at CCV for the first time in May!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

Brian Rodriguez said:


> *Brian Rodriguez*January 2018*August*
> 
> My wife and I bought last year and are staying at CCV for the first time in May!



And Congrats! Happy you’re here! Thanks so much for posting your string! That’s great you booked your first trip! You’re going to love it!!!! I’ll be happy to get it up on Page 1! Feel free to ask any questions you might have!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Capang

TheHill’s said:


> That is amazing! As mrsap said please post some pictures. Do you know if it’s one with a tub or shower?


It has a tub.


----------



## sachilles

Well we sent our paperwork back on friday. Made an 11 month, 8am reservation for a Studio this morning.

No issues to report, completely uneventful from start to finish.

so here's my string:
*sachilles*March 2019*October*


----------



## mrsap

sachilles said:


> Well we sent our paperwork back on friday. Made an 11 month, 8am reservation for a Studio this morning.
> 
> No issues to report, completely uneventful from start to finish.
> 
> so here's my string:
> *sachilles*March 2019*October*



 and Congrats! Excited for you! That’s awesome you were able to book your Welcome Home trip too!! Thank you so much for posting your string!! I already added you to Page 1!! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## GrandCalifornian

TheHill’s said:


> That is amazing! As mrsap said please post some pictures. Do you know if it’s one with a tub or shower?





Capang said:


> It has a tub.


Awesome!  To our knowledge all of the Alternate Studios have tubs, whether they are lockoffs or not.   If anyone has experience with one that had a walk in shower that would be quite interesting, but the numbers and floorplan work out with them all having tubs.   
We are hoping to get one as part of a 2 bedroom lockoff in February.


----------



## TheHill’s

GrandCalifornian said:


> Awesome!  To our knowledge all of the Alternate Studios have tubs, whether they are lockoffs or not.   If anyone has experience with one that had a walk in shower that would be quite interesting, but the numbers and floorplan work out with them all having tubs.
> We are hoping to get one as part of a 2 bedroom lockoff in February.


Do you think DVC will ever consider offering them as a booking option?


----------



## Pooh12863

sachilles said:


> Well we sent our paperwork back on friday. Made an 11 month, 8am reservation for a Studio this morning.
> 
> No issues to report, completely uneventful from start to finish.
> 
> so here's my string:
> *sachilles*March 2019*October*



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TheHill’s said:


> Do you think DVC will ever consider offering them as a booking option?



I do not think that would happen.  To start out they weren't even going to have walk in shower and tub studios as separate booking categories.  As an owner at CCV I wouldn't even want the alternate studios to be booking categories.  Categories make booking more difficult and with it already being tough for studios it would only heighten that issue.


----------



## Pooh12863

TheHill’s said:


> Do you think DVC will ever consider offering them as a booking option?



I hope not, I don't want to be reading non-stop threads about Disney removing them from inventory so they can rent them as cash rooms.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

TheHill’s said:


> Do you think DVC will ever consider offering them as a booking option?



I doubt it, because with just 8 alternate studios out of 78 overall possible studios, they make up such a small segment that any benefits would not overcome scheduling difficulties.  If it were going to happen, it likely would have from the beginning, so that they could market these as a higher value category of room and rent them for more points. I'm sure they considered it...

I agree with @KAT4DISNEY below that we don't want too many separate categories because it eliminates booking flexibility. The more subdivided the inventory is the harder it will be to get a single specific room for your desired duration of stay.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I do not think that would happen.  To start out they weren't even going to have walk in shower and tub studios as separate booking categories.  As an owner at CCV I wouldn't even want the alternate studios to be booking categories.  Categories make booking more difficult and with it already being tough for studios it would only heighten that issue.



Yep, I agree.  Although since they did make the tub type a separate bookable category, it sure helps to know what tub a particular room has if you are going to try for it. 



Pooh12863 said:


> I hope not, I don't want to be reading non-stop threads about Disney removing them from inventory so they can rent them as cash rooms.


There's that too...


----------



## TheHill’s

Thanks for your responses!! Really appreciate your insight.


----------



## Pooh12863

GrandCalifornian said:


> I doubt it, because with just 14 alternate studios out of 78 overall possible studios, they make up such a small segment that any benefits would not overcome scheduling difficulties.  If it were going to happen, it likely would have from the beginning, so that they could market these as a higher value category of room and rent them for more points. I'm sure they considered it...
> 
> I agree with @KAT4DISNEY below that we don't want too many separate categories because it eliminates booking flexibility. The more subdivided the inventory is the harder it will be to get a single specific room for your desired duration of stay.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree.  Although since they did make the tub type a separate bookable category, it sure helps to know what tub a particular room has if you are going to try for it.
> 
> 
> There's that too...



14?


----------



## TheHill’s

Mrsap I noticed it’s your husband’s 40th birthday trip in July. My now husband had his 40th birthday at the GF too. Not sure if you’ve thought about a cake yet but I’d recommend one of the dome cakes from Amorette’s in DS.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Pooh12863 said:


> 14?


8 would be a more accurate number, huh?
Thanks for catching my mistake.


----------



## Pooh12863

GrandCalifornian said:


> 8 would be a more accurate number, huh?



Thought you were keeping 6 to yourself.


----------



## mrsap

TheHill’s said:


> Mrsap I noticed it’s your husband’s 40th birthday trip in July. My now husband had his 40th birthday at the GF too. Not sure if you’ve thought about a cake yet but I’d recommend one of the dome cakes from Amorette’s in DS.



Thanks so much for the recommendation!!! (PS - I had mine at the GF too!!!) Definitely my favorite birthday celebration!!


----------



## mrsap

According to DVCNews.com, here’s the breakdown of the room totals:


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

2 weeks tomorrow until our first trip to our new home, really excited.  Is anyone else out there then?  (April 10th-17th)


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohBears#1fan said:


> 2 weeks tomorrow until our first trip to our new home, really excited.  Is anyone else out there then?  (April 10th-17th)


Based on Page 1 (*mrsap* keeps a running log), it appears you may be the only one; however, usually there are other DISers there even when not listed. Have fun!


----------



## TheHill’s

PoohBears#1fan said:


> 2 weeks tomorrow until our first trip to our new home, really excited.  Is anyone else out there then?  (April 10th-17th)


Have a fantastic time!!!
 We are thinking of going around that time next April. Come September we are going to restricted to school holidays once DD starts school.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

sleepydog25 said:


> Based on Page 1 (*mrsap* keeps a running log), it appears you may be the only one; however, usually there are other DISers there even when not listed. Have fun!



Thank you, yes I did see we were alone according to the log, but then again, we've not put ourselves on it either!  



TheHill’s said:


> Have a fantastic time!!!
> We are thinking of going around that time next April. Come September we are going to restricted to school holidays once DD starts school.



We're just coming out of this scenario as my youngest finishes school next month, this is actually school holidays for us here in the UK, they get 2 weeks off around Easter.

Enjoy your term time travel while you can


----------



## GraemeO

Graemeo*july2027*december


----------



## mrsap

GraemeO said:


> Graemeo*july2027*december



and Congrats!! Happy you found us!! Thanks for posting your string, I already added you to Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## sachilles

Does Wilderness lodge have an outside fire pit? On our most recent trip to AKL Jambo, they had a nice one on the back patio. We grabbed some food from the bar and ate it by the fire. Wondered if Wilderness lodge has one somewhere. I know they have the fireplace in the lobby.


----------



## sleepydog25

sachilles said:


> Does Wilderness lodge have an outside fire pit? On our most recent trip to AKL Jambo, they had a nice one on the back patio. We grabbed some food from the bar and ate it by the fire. Wondered if Wilderness lodge has one somewhere. I know they have the fireplace in the lobby.


Yes, but it's not going continuously. I believe they only use it in the evening for s'mores. It's near Geyser Point.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

sachilles said:


> Does Wilderness lodge have an outside fire pit? On our most recent trip to AKL Jambo, they had a nice one on the back patio. We grabbed some food from the bar and ate it by the fire. Wondered if Wilderness lodge has one somewhere. I know they have the fireplace in the lobby.


Like @sleepydog25 said it is near Geyser Point, but just used for cooking s-mores.  It is on the North side of Geyser Point, headed toward the main pool.  It isn't a great sitting area, but serves its purpose.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sachilles said:


> Does Wilderness lodge have an outside fire pit? On our most recent trip to AKL Jambo, they had a nice one on the back patio. We grabbed some food from the bar and ate it by the fire. Wondered if Wilderness lodge has one somewhere. I know they have the fireplace in the lobby.



I think that AKL/AKV  is the only resort that has a fire ring that operates like that.


----------



## sachilles

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think that AKL/AKV  is the only resort that has a fire ring that operates like that.


That's a bit of bummer as it's a nice touch with big rocking chairs around it.


----------



## sleepydog25

sachilles said:


> That's a bit of bummer as it's a nice touch with big rocking chairs around it.


Well, the only true outdoor sitting area with rockers is at the VWL building on the porch. No fire, but you do get to watch people coming down the walkway which is especially fun when it's those who've not stayed there before. You can feel their excitement!


----------



## sachilles

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, the only true outdoor sitting area with rockers is at the VWL building on the porch. No fire, but you do get to watch people coming down the walkway which is especially fun when it's those who've not stayed there before. You can feel their excitement!


No doubt that will be fun. My wife and I like to people watch.


----------



## sleepydog25

sachilles said:


> No doubt that will be fun. My wife and I like to people watch.


So do we! We'll grab our favorite libation (usually a lively New Zealand white), grab a rocker, and just sit. We soak in the serenity, the excited guests just checking into the rooms, and smile/wave to the very friendly CMs as they go about their business. It's weird, but we even like the sound of the luggage wheels on suitcases as they thump-thump-thump along the walkway. Our favorite time is evening when the lanterns are flickering and the more majestic music is playing through the outdoor speakers. Just a special feeling to it all. Oh, and that smell that wafts from the lobby!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> So do we! We'll grab our favorite libation (usually a lively New Zealand white), grab a rocker, and just sit. We soak in the serenity, the excited guests just checking into the rooms, and smile/wave to the very friendly CMs as they go about their business. It's weird, but we even like the sound of the luggage wheels on suitcases as they thump-thump-thump along the walkway. Our favorite time is evening when the lanterns are flickering and the more majestic music is playing through the outdoor speakers. Just a special feeling to it all. Oh, and that smell that wafts from the lobby!



Do you bring the bottle and extra glasses Sleepy?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do you bring the bottle and extra glasses Sleepy?


Bottle, yes. We ask Mousekeeping for the glasses! And, yeah, everyone is welcome!!


----------



## sachilles

The suitcase sounds make me sad as it is usually someone having to leave, rather than checking in.

Looking forward to our first stay, this resort has been on our bucket list for a while. Our last trip(last month) was to AKL via points rental....and we were trying to get into Wilderness, but failed. We went with AKL as a close second as it's architecture was designed by the same person I believe.
We didn't plan to buy DVC this year. We thought about a few years back, and bought an RV instead. No intention of a tour this last visit. In our previous 5 visits our son has traded pins with the DVC sales staff in parks. I had commented on the dis that the staff had not once tried to "sell" us any of those dozens of times. Sure enough we got the pitch this visit. The promise of fastpasses and gift cards hooked my wife. We resisted while on site, but took all of 2 weeks before we pulled the trigger. Now we have to wait 330 days to play with our new toy. I'm not under the illusion that we got an unbeatable deal.....but it's probably a better choice than that convertible we were thinking about.....and honestly we'll probably get more time in the DVC per year.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

Hi, all!  I think this is my first post in this thread.  We own at Copper Creek, but at the time of purchase, we only had a Disneyland trip on our calendar.  We were able to use our points at VGC, so that has been our only DVC stay so far!  However, we do have a WDW trip coming up in December 2020, and we would like to actually use our points at our home resort.  

We would be looking to book a 1-bedroom villa for 5 or 6 nights during the early part of December, Sunday-Friday or Sunday-Saturday.  (It's considered Adventure Season.)  Do I need to fret that a 1BR wouldn't be available at my 11-month home resort booking date?  Do I need to fuss with walking a reservation?  Or are 1BRs pretty easy to come by at CCV?

Thanks!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

DisneyPiPhi said:


> Hi, all!  I think this is my first post in this thread.  We own at Copper Creek, but at the time of purchase, we only had a Disneyland trip on our calendar.  We were able to use our points at VGC, so that has been our only DVC stay so far!  However, we do have a WDW trip coming up in December 2020, and we would like to actually use our points at our home resort.
> 
> We would be looking to book a 1-bedroom villa for 5 or 6 nights during the early part of December, Sunday-Friday or Sunday-Saturday.  (It's considered Adventure Season.)  Do I need to fret that a 1BR wouldn't be available at my 11-month home resort booking date?  Do I need to fuss with walking a reservation?  Or are 1BRs pretty easy to come by at CCV?
> 
> Thanks!



You shouldn't have a problem booking a 1 bedroom when your 11 month window opens. I've watched availability pretty closely this year and they do eventually book up after a week or so though, so don't wait. No need to walk, it'll just create more congestion.


----------



## Pooh12863

GraemeO said:


> Graemeo*july2027*december



Welcome and Congratulations.


----------



## ksromack

sachilles said:


> We didn't plan to buy DVC this year. We thought about a few years back, and bought an RV instead. No intention of a tour this last visit. In our previous 5 visits our son has traded pins with the DVC sales staff in parks. I had commented on the dis that the staff had not once tried to "sell" us any of those dozens of times. Sure enough we got the pitch this visit. The promise of fastpasses and gift cards hooked my wife. We resisted while on site, but took all of 2 weeks before we pulled the trigger. Now we have to wait 330 days to play with our new toy. I'm not under the illusion that we got an unbeatable deal.....but it's probably a better choice than that convertible we were thinking about.....and honestly we'll probably get more time in the DVC per year.


Ha!  We (I) was not planning on buying in, either.  DH is the one that immediately said YES.  He didnt even play hard to get or anything 

And at least with DVC, your hair won't get all tangled in the wind....unlike what would happen with a convertible.


----------



## DenLo

********** said:


> Haven't seen this anywhere, but Master Declaration for Riviera occurred on 2/25. For the Poly, it went on sale five days after master declaration. CCV it was 15 days. Looks like we will have prices and point charts within the next 1-2 weeks.



The Master Declaration for Riviera was filed 02/25/19
The sales information including point charts released 3/25/19
Sales to members begins 3/27/19 (officially, nothing is filed with OCC before that date)
Sales to new buyers begins 4/15/19
Resort opens 12/16/19



TheHill’s said:


> Mrsap I noticed it’s your husband’s 40th birthday trip in July. My now husband had his 40th birthday at the GF too. Not sure if you’ve thought about a cake yet but I’d recommend one of the dome cakes from Amorette’s in DS.



If a dome cake is too large, you might consider one of the small cakes they offer.  They are wonderful.  Definitely will get one in 2020 for our 40th anniversary.  Unless we rent a cabin and invite guest for dinner, I doubt we would get a dome cake for the two of us.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think that AKL/AKV  is the only resort that has a fire ring that operates like that.



Kidani definitely has a fire pit that operates when the weather is cold.  Except in March it was broken and it was really cold.  So cold that the Cultural Representatives were relieved after only one hour on duty.  They rotated one hour one one off just to warm up.  We walked out to the viewing just before lunch at Sanaa and found the Cultural Rep dancing to keep himself warm.  Wish we had gotten a photo.


----------



## sleepydog25

sachilles said:


> The suitcase sounds make me sad as it is usually someone having to leave, rather than checking in.
> 
> Looking forward to our first stay, this resort has been on our bucket list for a while. Our last trip(last month) was to AKL via points rental....and we were trying to get into Wilderness, but failed. We went with AKL as a close second as it's architecture was designed by the same person I believe.
> We didn't plan to buy DVC this year. We thought about a few years back, and bought an RV instead. No intention of a tour this last visit. In our previous 5 visits our son has traded pins with the DVC sales staff in parks. I had commented on the dis that the staff had not once tried to "sell" us any of those dozens of times. Sure enough we got the pitch this visit. The promise of fastpasses and gift cards hooked my wife. We resisted while on site, but took all of 2 weeks before we pulled the trigger. Now we have to wait 330 days to play with our new toy. I'm not under the illusion that we got an unbeatable deal.....but it's probably a better choice than that convertible we were thinking about.....and honestly we'll probably get more time in the DVC per year.


Love your story! I had to chuckle at the convertible comment since that's on my wife's bucket list. I don't know there are very many "unbeatable" deals left with DVC, but if the math works for you then it works for you. And, yes, AKL and WL were both designed by Peter Dominick (also see Grand Californian). To no surprise, these are the best themed DVC resorts in the World.


----------



## sachilles

ksromack said:


> And at least with DVC, *your hair won't get all tangled in the wind.*...unlike what would happen with a convertible.



Yeah,.....that ship has sailed. My hair isn't getting tangled in anything


----------



## sachilles

With the construction for Reflections going on, and that path being closed for now. What are peoples thoughts on transportation to the fort. Specifically hoop dee doo. My last time at hoop dee doo, the boat transportation had and epic line, as did the bus transport. Any tricks to get back to Copper creek aside from a lyft or something?


----------



## ksromack

sachilles said:


> With the construction for Reflections going on, and that path being closed for now. What are peoples thoughts on transportation to the fort. Specifically hoop dee doo. My last time at hoop dee doo, the boat transportation had and epic line, as did the bus transport. Any tricks to get back to Copper creek aside from a lyft or something?


That's a good question.  We have ADRs for September 5th and it's our last night.  We're staying at CCV that night so boat seems to be the simplest way to get back.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem booking a 1 bedroom when your 11 month window opens. I've watched availability pretty closely this year and they do eventually book up after a week or so though, so don't wait. No need to walk, it'll just create more congestion.



Thank you!  That is so helpful.  I'd like to avoid walking on principal (don't want to be part of the problem) but I understand why people do it, and would do it myself if it was the only way to use my points.  Glad I won't have to!


----------



## Ksp

I am coming late to this thread - we added on at CCV last year after a wonderful, magical stay there. I was really sad to learn that they've discontinued Reunion Station as a dining/club room experience.  I think that was really the clincher for us to add on.  Anyone else miss it?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

PatMcDuck said:


> Moving ON to my favorite room!!!  Room 5133, a 1BR.  This is the last room before a Grand Villa that is on the end. 3 doors lead to one large balcony. Because it is on the end, you can see over the roof across to see the MK fireworks. And the Geyser is right there (it is loud! loved it!) Could see the Electrical Pageant in both rooms, looking to the side. WELL worth the walk down the hall, at least for us!
> 
> ]



Thank you for sharing this, I've just requested this room or 6133 as LOVE those views


----------



## mrsap

Ksp said:


> I am coming late to this thread - we added on at CCV last year after a wonderful, magical stay there. I was really sad to learn that they've discontinued Reunion Station as a dining/club room experience.  I think that was really the clincher for us to add on.  Anyone else miss it?



I’m very disappointed. I really wanted them to make it better - but instead just did away with it. The way it was set up (hours wise, food wise and mainly price wise) it honestly wasn’t worth it. They kept saying they were working on it. Such a shame.


----------



## Roxyfire

Ksp said:


> I am coming late to this thread - we added on at CCV last year after a wonderful, magical stay there. I was really sad to learn that they've discontinued Reunion Station as a dining/club room experience.  I think that was really the clincher for us to add on.  Anyone else miss it?





mrsap said:


> I’m very disappointed. I really wanted them to make it better - but instead just did away with it. The way it was set up (hours wise, food wise and mainly price wise) it honestly wasn’t worth it. They kept saying they were working on it. Such a shame.



I think in theory it was a good idea, and maybe good for a limited segment. But it probably wasn't profitable enough for them to continue. I do hope they try to use it other than for paid events or activities. What needs to be there is a Community Hall. The only one nearby is at Bay Lake Tower and is pretty small. Either there or the now defunct Lilo's Playhouse (at the Polynesian) would be great. Wasn't Reunion Station originally the Cub's Den?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Roxyfire said:


> I think in theory it was a good idea, and maybe good for a limited segment. But it probably wasn't profitable enough for them to continue. I do hope they try to use it other than for paid events or activities. What needs to be there is a Community Hall. The only one nearby is at Bay Lake Tower and is pretty small. Either there or the now defunct Lilo's Playhouse (at the Polynesian) would be great. Wasn't Reunion Station originally the Cub's Den?



Originally the Reunion Station area was announced as being a Community Hall but then DVC decided to try and monetize it.  I agree it would be nice if they went back to the original concept.

Cub's Den was in the main hotel building in the area just after you entered from the walkway that went to the bus stop.


----------



## sleepydog25

@KAT4DISNEY Yep. Money was the key, and in a rare case for Disney, it backfired. (I still think they should have made GP the new AP as a Signature on the water, but I digress.) I really liked the Cubs' Den when my daughter was of that age. Actually, I should say she really liked it: games, movies, food, new friends. They would give you a pager device, and we'd head over to the old AP when it was a real gem.  Ahh, the good ol' days!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> @KAT4DISNEY Yep. Money was the key, and in a rare case for Disney, it backfired. (I still think they should have made GP the new AP as a Signature on the water, but I digress.) I really liked the Cubs' Den when my daughter was of that age. Actually, I should say she really liked it: games, movies, food, new friends. They would give you a pager device, and we'd head over to the old AP when it was a real gem.  Ahh, the good ol' days!



I agree Sleepy.  When that building first showed up on the map I totally thought it was going to be a water front Sig.  It's what made sense to me anyway.   As usual Disney didn't ask me though.   

I had always read such great things about the kids clubs.   We have a couple of little ones in the family now and I thought they would be great for them on some visit once they got to a qualifying age.  Pretty sad about their removal.


----------



## Roxyfire

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Originally the Reunion Station area was announced as being a Community Hall but then DVC decided to try and monetize it.  I agree it would be nice if they went back to the original concept.
> 
> Cub's Den was in the main hotel building in the area just after you entered from the walkway that went to the bus stop.



Ok I thought I had read that too way back when. I'm trying to imagine where that location is but can't. Good thing I can refresh my memory of the Lodge in ~50 days 



sleepydog25 said:


> @KAT4DISNEY Yep. Money was the key, and in a rare case for Disney, it backfired. (I still think they should have made GP the new AP as a Signature on the water, but I digress.) I really liked the Cubs' Den when my daughter was of that age. Actually, I should say she really liked it: games, movies, food, new friends. They would give you a pager device, and we'd head over to the old AP when it was a real gem.  Ahh, the good ol' days!



I bet! Sounded like they had a formula that worked across many years and abandoned it for no real reason. Total shame.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

sleepydog25 said:


> So do we! We'll grab our favorite libation (usually a lively New Zealand white), grab a rocker, and just sit. We soak in the serenity, the excited guests just checking into the rooms, and smile/wave to the very friendly CMs as they go about their business. It's weird, but we even like the sound of the luggage wheels on suitcases as they thump-thump-thump along the walkway. Our favorite time is evening when the lanterns are flickering and the more majestic music is playing through the outdoor speakers. Just a special feeling to it all. Oh, and that smell that wafts from the lobby!


Well said sleepy!! You know some just don’t get that special place feeling at Wilderness Lodge. So glad we “know” that special feeling.....


----------



## sleepydog25

Roxyfire said:


> Ok I thought I had read that too way back when. I'm trying to imagine where that location is but can't. Good thing I can refresh my memory of the Lodge in ~50 days
> 
> 
> 
> I bet! Sounded like they had a formula that worked across many years and abandoned it for no real reason. Total shame.


It is a shame. Of course, now that AP regrettably is a character meal, it's less of a hardship. The old Cubs' Den entrance was directly across from the Mercantile, though they also had a small play area outside which was across from the Arcade. When Copper Creek was being put in, that outdoor spot became a de facto smoking area for the construction workers.


----------



## MB_Ellie

Hi, everyone! My family and I just joined Copper Creek on Saturday and are so excited for our first DVC property. Thanks for all the insights on this thread. 

Out of curiosity, what are your favorite places for eats at Wilderness Lodge? Specifically are there any good places for ice cream? We are used to the resorts on Crescent Lake and like to grab a quick dessert on the way back from the parks.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

MB_Ellie said:


> Hi, everyone! My family and I just joined Copper Creek on Saturday and are so excited for our first DVC property. Thanks for all the insights on this thread.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are your favorite places for eats at Wilderness Lodge? Specifically are there any good places for ice cream? We are used to the resorts on Crescent Lake and like to grab a quick dessert on the way back from the parks.


Welcome!  Congratulations on your purchase and Welcome Home.   For ice cream, they do have Soft Serve at Roaring Fork, the resort's main Quick Service location which is in the middle of the South wing on the first floor (just down the big ramp and around the corner from the lobby).  They also have all you can drink shakes at Whispering Canyon Cafe in the lobby, but that's more of a dine in option.  At Geyser Point, the other QS location which is down by the water at the end of the North wing, they have frozen slushy drinks that are quite good, but aren't really ice cream.  Things are a little quieter on Bay Lake than Crescent Lake, and there aren't as many options but the peaceful surroundings are beautiful.


----------



## mrsap

MB_Ellie said:


> Hi, everyone! My family and I just joined Copper Creek on Saturday and are so excited for our first DVC property. Thanks for all the insights on this thread.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are your favorite places for eats at Wilderness Lodge? Specifically are there any good places for ice cream? We are used to the resorts on Crescent Lake and like to grab a quick dessert on the way back from the parks.



And Congrats!!!!!!! You can get Mickey Bars and assorted ice cream bars at Roaring Fork as well!! I’ll get you up on Page 1! What’s your UY?!


----------



## ksromack

Is Geyser Point the best "late night" option for food?  We will be arriving at MCO very late on SW Airlines (10:30pm) which means we'll have to get our bags down a level, come back up to level 3, cross over, and head down to get DME.  I'm assuming the late night may mean fewer people (i'm hoping) but realistically I can't imagine arriving at WL before 11:30pm.  Will anything be open that late?  We are only there for one night on May 16th, unfortunately.  We will be back in Sept and Dec for a few days each, though.  In any case, I know we'll be hungry because we are leaving StL at 7pm.  Now that I say that outloud I'm thinking we should just grab dinner at the airport here.


----------



## mrsap

ksromack said:


> Is Geyser Point the best "late night" option for food?  We will be arriving at MCO very late on SW Airlines (10:30pm) which means we'll have to get our bags down a level, come back up to level 3, cross over, and head down to get DME.  I'm assuming the late night may mean fewer people (i'm hoping) but realistically I can't imagine arriving at WL before 11:30pm.  Will anything be open that late?  We are only there for one night on May 16th, unfortunately.  We will be back in Sept and Dec for a few days each, though.  In any case, I know we'll be hungry because we are leaving StL at 7pm.  Now that I say that outloud I'm thinking we should just grab dinner at the airport here.



I believe Roaring Fork (quick service) and GP are open till midnight!! Have fun!!


----------



## MB_Ellie

GrandCalifornian said:


> Welcome!  Congratulations on your purchase and Welcome Home.   For ice cream, they do have Soft Serve at Roaring Fork, the resort's main Quick Service location which is in the middle of the South wing on the first floor (just down the big ramp and around the corner from the lobby).  They also have all you can drink shakes at Whispering Canyon Cafe in the lobby, but that's more of a dine in option.  At Geyser Point, the other QS location which is down by the water at the end of the North wing, they have frozen slushy drinks that are quite good, but aren't really ice cream.  Things are a little quieter on Bay Lake than Crescent Lake, and there aren't as many options but the peaceful surroundings are beautiful.




Thanks so much! We can’t wait to book our first stay.


----------



## MB_Ellie

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!!!!!!! You can get Mickey Bars and assorted ice cream bars at Roaring Fork as well!! I’ll get you up on Page 1! What’s your UY?!



Thanks for the warm welcome! I can’t turn down a Mickey bar, so that’s good to know. Our UY is October.


----------



## mrsap

MB_Ellie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I can’t turn down a Mickey bar, so that’s good to know. Our UY is October.



NP!! I’m October as well!! Same here! We get a couple of them each trip!! SO good!!!! I’ll get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

GraemeO said:


> Graemeo*july2027*december



I’m sorry, the middle section is when you purchased. Was it July 2018?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MB_Ellie said:


> Hi, everyone! My family and I just joined Copper Creek on Saturday and are so excited for our first DVC property. Thanks for all the insights on this thread.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are your favorite places for eats at Wilderness Lodge? Specifically are there any good places for ice cream? We are used to the resorts on Crescent Lake and like to grab a quick dessert on the way back from the parks.



I'm too focused on the Magic Bars at Roaring Fork to have tried anything else there.


----------



## MB_Ellie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm too focused on the Magic Bars at Roaring Fork to have tried anything else there.



Oh, I forgot about those! I think Disney Food Blog mentioned them a while back. Must try!


----------



## deerh

We are staying (our 2nd trip to CCV) in June, 2019! Excited as we own there, and this is our 2nd trip to the resort! Ready to go!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

MB_Ellie said:


> Hi, everyone! My family and I just joined Copper Creek on Saturday and are so excited for our first DVC property. Thanks for all the insights on this thread.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are your favorite places for eats at Wilderness Lodge? Specifically are there any good places for ice cream? We are used to the resorts on Crescent Lake and like to grab a quick dessert on the way back from the parks.


The best overall quality of food at the Lodge is Geyser Point. That being said, although it's a QS, it's also a TS in a sense. You can't take your food from the QS window there and then sit at GP. You now have to be seated by a CM at GP, and you get a separate menu. That menu is limited but generally very good. Roaring Fork is the main QS over in the main Lodge, and it's just okay. Lots of pre-packaged meals. WCC is a favorite to many. Lots of food if you do the all-you-care-to-eat skillets. Never been a huge fan, but it's a fun experience. Then, there's the Storybook Dining Experience with Snow White at the former Signature restaurant, Artist Point. It has gotten mixed reviews for food; mostly positive reviews for character interaction. It's expensive. Finally, there is Territory Lounge (sits between WCC and AP) which might be my favorite spot--good wine and drink selection and items available there that you won't find elsewhere. Due to it's open ambiance, I don't know how much the added noise from the character dining impacts the experience there. If it's still quiet, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Pooh12863

MB_Ellie said:


> Hi, everyone! My family and I just joined Copper Creek on Saturday and are so excited for our first DVC property. Thanks for all the insights on this thread.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are your favorite places for eats at Wilderness Lodge? Specifically are there any good places for ice cream? We are used to the resorts on Crescent Lake and like to grab a quick dessert on the way back from the parks.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## MB_Ellie

sleepydog25 said:


> The best overall quality of food at the Lodge is Geyser Point. That being said, although it's a QS, it's also a TS in a sense. You can't take your food from the QS window there and then sit at GP. You now have to be seated by a CM at GP, and you get a separate menu. That menu is limited but generally very good. Roaring Fork is the main QS over in the main Lodge, and it's just okay. Lots of pre-packaged meals. WCC is a favorite to many. Lots of food if you do the all-you-care-to-eat skillets. Never been a huge fan, but it's a fun experience. Then, there's the Storybook Dining Experience with Snow White at the former Signature restaurant, Artist Point. It has gotten mixed reviews for food; mostly positive reviews for character interaction. It's expensive. Finally, there is Territory Lounge (sits between WCC and AP) which might be my favorite spot--good wine and drink selection and items available there that you won't find elsewhere. Due to it's open ambiance, I don't know how much the added noise from the character dining impacts the experience there. If it's still quiet, I highly recommend it.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts! Territory Lounge sounds interesting. May have to check that out.


----------



## sleepydog25

MB_Ellie said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! Territory Lounge sounds interesting. May have to check that out.


Here's a link to their menu:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/territory-lounge/menus/  The charcuterie, mushroom bisque, and cobbler all survived the closing of AP as a Signature. Of the three, the bisque is the clear favorite--it had been a classic appetizer at AP for years. Their wine list is smaller now, sadly, but they do have a few very nice selections as pretty much anything from Argyle is good to very good.


----------



## FFMickey

sleepydog25 said:


> Here's a link to their menu:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/territory-lounge/menus/  The charcuterie, mushroom bisque, and cobbler all survived the closing of AP as a Signature. Of the three, the bisque is the clear favorite--it had been a classic appetizer at AP for years. Their wine list is smaller now, sadly, but they do have a few very nice selections as pretty much anything from Argyle is good to very good.


I was a little disappointed when they made AP a character dinner, however I was happy to discover that I can still get my mushroom bisque at the lounge!


----------



## nyJedi

Hi everyone.  New owners at Copper Creek with October UY.

First trip as owners to be planned for August/September 2020.  Long time away but can't wait!!!

nyJedi/March2019/October


----------



## mrsap

nyJedi said:


> Hi everyone.  New owners at Copper Creek with October UY.
> 
> First trip as owners to be planned for August/September 2020.  Long time away but can't wait!!!
> 
> nyJedi/March2019/October



 and Congrats!! Happy you found us!! That’s awesome you planned your welcome home trip!! Something special to look forward to!! Any questions, please feel free to ask! I already added you to Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## MB_Ellie

Welcome, nyJedi!

For those of you who have been at CCV for a while, how difficult has it been to book one bedrooms and studios? Do you feel like you have to book at 8am 11 months out?

Also, have any of you been able to use your CCV points for other WDW DVC resorts?


----------



## Maryellen Sartori

Hi Everyone, my husband and I will be staying in a Copper Creek studio with a walk-in shower in June, and are very excited as its our first time to Wilderness Lodge! I was wondering what views these studios have, do any look onto Bay Lake, or are they mainly pool or woods view? 

Thank you in advance for your feedback!


----------



## Pooh12863

nyJedi said:


> Hi everyone.  New owners at Copper Creek with October UY.
> 
> First trip as owners to be planned for August/September 2020.  Long time away but can't wait!!!
> 
> nyJedi/March2019/October



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Philsfan77

New Owners as of March 2019...looking to make our first trip to CCV for Spring Break (April 2020). 

Philsfan77*March 2019*December


----------



## GrandCalifornian

MB_Ellie said:


> Welcome, nyJedi!
> 
> For those of you who have been at CCV for a while, how difficult has it been to book one bedrooms and studios? Do you feel like you have to book at 8am 11 months out?
> 
> Also, have any of you been able to use your CCV points for other WDW DVC resorts?


In our experience we have generally had all the room types and options available to us at the 11 month mark, but that was for September and February trips.  We have seen situations where studios were not available very near the 11 month mark, particularly for holiday weekends and late December.   Availability seems to be fairly steady after the initial rush of bookings at 11 months, but after the bookings open up to everyone there seems to be very little availability, except for Cabins.


----------



## ksromack

MB_Ellie said:


> Welcome, nyJedi!
> 
> For those of you who have been at CCV for a while, how difficult has it been to book one bedrooms and studios? Do you feel like you have to book at 8am 11 months out?
> 
> Also, have any of you been able to use your CCV points for other WDW DVC resorts?


We were able to book 2 nights at Boardwalk Villas for our upcoming May trip so we could be close to Epcot for Flower and Garden Festival.  I dont know how close we were to the 7 month window but I'm guessing we were pretty close to it.  It really depends on the time of year you want to go.  We are huge planners so 11 months out isn't a big deal.


----------



## MB_Ellie

ksromack said:


> We were able to book 2 nights at Boardwalk Villas for our upcoming May trip so we could be close to Epcot for Flower and Garden Festival.  I dont know how close we were to the 7 month window but I'm guessing we were pretty close to it.  It really depends on the time of year you want to go.  We are huge planners so 11 months out isn't a big deal.



Got it. Enjoy the Flower and Garden Festival! I was just there last week, and it was lovely.


----------



## sleepydog25

Maryellen Sartori said:


> Hi Everyone, my husband and I will be staying in a Copper Creek studio with a walk-in shower in June, and are very excited as its our first time to Wilderness Lodge! I was wondering what views these studios have, do any look onto Bay Lake, or are they mainly pool or woods view?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your feedback!


@GrandCalifornian has excellent room number schematics for each floor of CC on Page 1. Based on these, and my experience at CC just last month, you have better than average odds of getting a lake and/or pool view. There are a few rooms tucked away it appears, but most look out over either the main Lodge pool or the new DVC pool. Most of those room will have at least a glimpse of the lake, as well. That said, even the woods views at WL are lovely and largely quiet. 



MB_Ellie said:


> Welcome, nyJedi!
> 
> For those of you who have been at CCV for a while, how difficult has it been to book one bedrooms and studios? Do you feel like you have to book at 8am 11 months out?
> Also, have any of you been able to use your CCV points for other WDW DVC resorts?


As others have said, part of the answer is based on the time you travel. If you plan to book a CC studio, in particular, during the holiday season then I highly advise you be ready at the 8am/11mos time frame. There are a few other times (e.g., Princess 1/2 marathon seemed particularly busy booking-wise this year) where it could be advisable, as well. Additionally, many of the points sold to CC owners had the cachet of being able to book a cabin; however, few owners actually wind up with enough points to book a cabin, and to maximize their purchase, they then turn to studios and 1BRs. That being said, my wife and I booked a studio right at 7 months for our stay last month and had no issues. As for the second inquiry, with a little planning and flexibility, you should be able to use your CC points for other resorts without too much issue. AGAIN, however, it depends on timing. For example, trying to get anything at BWI or BCV during the Food and Wine festival at the 7-month point is tough, as is attempting to stay at VGF during the holidays or VGC anytime. However, if you are willing to stay at an easier to reserve resort such as SSR, OKW, or sometimes AKL, there is often room at these even with 4-5 months or later. Further, waitlists and stalking the RAT are good strategies. They don't always work, but sometimes they do, even for hard to get reservations. It's true that largely gone are days when you could spontaneously book a room at pretty much any resort within a couple of months of heading down to Disney. Still, persistence and flexibility will often land you at least SOME spot to stay if you're willing to compromise. Hope this answers your question!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Maryellen Sartori said:


> Hi Everyone, my husband and I will be staying in a Copper Creek studio with a walk-in shower in June, and are very excited as its our first time to Wilderness Lodge! I was wondering what views these studios have, do any look onto Bay Lake, or are they mainly pool or woods view?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your feedback!



I apologize, I meant to quote and reply to your message, but I replied regarding the post above yours.   Fortunately @sleepydog25 answered it, you will almost certainly have a view of the water in some form.  The only Copper Creek rooms that totally can't see the water from their balconies are the ones that open to the lobby above the registration desk on the 5th and 6th floor, but there are no studios there.  Since you have a walk in shower studio, you will likely be on the second floor or higher.  The higher you get the better the views are, but you will either face the main pool courtyard or the Boulder Ridge Cove courtyard.   The best lake views are probably from x103 or x115 rooms that have balconies that face the water.  The rooms with the least lake view are probably the x112 rooms that face Boulder Ridge far from the water, but you can still catch a glimpse of the bay from there.  Before the Copper Creek conversion, all of these rooms were classified as courtyard view.  

Congratulations, happy planning, and enjoy your first visit to our beloved Lodge!  We expect that you will fall in love with it as well.


----------



## MB_Ellie

sleepydog25 said:


> @GrandCalifornian has excellent room number schematics for each floor of CC on Page 1. Based on these, and my experience at CC just last month, you have better than average odds of getting a lake and/or pool view. There are a few rooms tucked away it appears, but most look out over either the main Lodge pool or the new DVC pool. Most of those room will have at least a glimpse of the lake, as well. That said, even the woods views at WL are lovely and largely quiet.
> 
> As others have said, part of the answer is based on the time you travel. If you plan to book a CC studio, in particular, during the holiday season then I highly advise you be ready at the 8am/11mos time frame. There are a few other times (e.g., Princess 1/2 marathon seemed particularly busy booking-wise this year) where it could be advisable, as well. Additionally, many of the points sold to CC owners had the cachet of being able to book a cabin; however, few owners actually wind up with enough points to book a cabin, and to maximize their purchase, they then turn to studios and 1BRs. That being said, my wife and I booked a studio right at 7 months for our stay last month and had no issues. As for the second inquiry, with a little planning and flexibility, you should be able to use your CC points for other resorts without too much issue. AGAIN, however, it depends on timing. For example, trying to get anything at BWI or BCV during the Food and Wine festival at the 7-month point is tough, as is attempting to stay at VGF during the holidays or VGC anytime. However, if you are willing to stay at an easier to reserve resort such as SSR, OKW, or sometimes AKL, there is often room at these even with 4-5 months or later. Further, waitlists and stalking the RAT are good strategies. They don't always work, but sometimes they do, even for hard to get reservations. It's true that largely gone are days when you could spontaneously book a room at pretty much any resort within a couple of months of heading down to Disney. Still, persistence and flexibility will often land you at least SOME spot to stay if you're willing to compromise. Hope this answers your question!



Yes, thanks for the advice and very thorough response! We are planners, and we avoid the holidays, so I think we should be fine with the 11 month mark. 

I was just thinking that at some point it would be nice to try out some of the other resorts.


----------



## oswald-the-lucky-rabbit

Hi everyone, We are new owners and have booked our first stay at CCV for the first full week of Feb in a deluxe studio. We have enough points for the one bedroom villa and they still available. Is the upgrade worth it?


----------



## wnielsen1

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit said:


> Hi everyone, We are new owners and have booked our first stay at CCV for the first full week of Feb in a deluxe studio. We have enough points for the one bedroom villa and they still available. Is the upgrade worth it?



For me, yes.  It depends on what you are using the room for.  Are you going to take advantage of the kitchen and/or the washer/dryer?  Are you planning on spending significant time in the room (or on the Wilderness Lodge grounds) or is it just a place to sleep and you will be in the parks all day?


----------



## CarolynFH

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit said:


> Hi everyone, We are new owners and have booked our first stay at CCV for the first full week of Feb in a deluxe studio. We have enough points for the one bedroom villa and they still available. Is the upgrade worth it?





wnielsen1 said:


> For me, yes.  It depends on what you are using the room for.  Are you going to take advantage of the kitchen and/or the washer/dryer?  Are you planning on spending significant time in the room (or on the Wilderness Lodge grounds) or is it just a place to sleep and you will be in the parks all day?



I agree with @wnielsen1.  DH and I like having a full size refrigerator (with freezer!) and full kitchen - he cooks breakfast while I get ready in the morning, and we can fill our water bottles with ice or even fill them half full with water and freeze overnight.  Also, having a W/D means we can bring half as many clothes.  Not to mention that we like having a living room to relax in, separate from the bedroom.  We stayed in a CCV studio for a few days last visit and enjoyed WL very much, but we were really happy to get "home" to our 1-BR afterwards!


----------



## Pooh12863

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit said:


> Hi everyone, We are new owners and have booked our first stay at CCV for the first full week of Feb in a deluxe studio. We have enough points for the one bedroom villa and they still available. Is the upgrade worth it?



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## jarestel

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit said:


> Hi everyone, We are new owners and have booked our first stay at CCV for the first full week of Feb in a deluxe studio. We have enough points for the one bedroom villa and they still available. Is the upgrade worth it?



I don't think it's worth it for just Mrs. jarestel and myself. We don't really need the extra room and find studios to be quite comfortable for two people, so it seems a waste of points. But everyone is different and if you have the points and want to try a 1-BR, absolutely do it and see what you think. Have a great trip!


----------



## momtwoboys

in one week we will be at CCV!!! We are booked in a studio April11th-18th. Anyone have a super view lately from a studio there?


----------



## sleepydog25

oswald-the-lucky-rabbit said:


> Hi everyone, We are new owners and have booked our first stay at CCV for the first full week of Feb in a deluxe studio. We have enough points for the one bedroom villa and they still available. Is the upgrade worth it?


The key term is "worth." Only you can define that. If you want to enjoy a second vacation a little later in the same year, then a studio is the way to go. If you want a bit more luxury (the big fridge and washer/dryer are super to have at your disposal) and space, then definitely try the 1BR. We prefer a 1BR most times; however, there are years when we need a room for a couple of nights or when that's all we can find. I will say that once you've stayed in a 1BR, you get a bit spoiled, so beware.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

momtwoboys said:


> in one week we will be at CCV!!! We are booked in a studio April11th-18th. Anyone have a super view lately from a studio there?



Us also, we're there from the 10th-17th, 1st stay there since adding on last year.

I used the very helpful posts at the start of this thread, there are several views from rooms and a room layout - on the 1st page


----------



## momtwoboys

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Us also, we're there from the 10th-17th, 1st stay there since adding on last year.
> 
> I used the very helpful posts at the start of this thread, there are several views from rooms and a room layout - on the 1st page


Thanks! I checked that out for sure! There were just a few pics of studios, not sure if anyone since then has stayed in another. We loved BRV last April and happy to be trying out CCV this April. We own at OKW, but had no problem snagging this at 7 month mark. Enjoy your trip!!!!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

momtwoboys said:


> Thanks! I checked that out for sure! There were just a few pics of studios, not sure if anyone since then has stayed in another. We loved BRV last April and happy to be trying out CCV this April. We own at OKW, but had no problem snagging this at 7 month mark. Enjoy your trip!!!!



Thank you, you too 

Well done getting that at 7 months, I'm constantly reading about how hard it is to get a studio there


----------



## momtwoboys

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Thank you, you too
> 
> Well done getting that at 7 months, I'm constantly reading about how hard it is to get a studio there


was super easy, just clicked modify and CCV was open so I took it , yahoooooo! Year before that we did same for BRV. I am going to try and request an "alternate layout" studio, knowing its just that a request. If not I just want a high floor.


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! I’m trying to reply to posts, but I’m not able to. I’ve been getting this pop up on my website and it’s preventing me from pressing ‘quote, like, etc.’ I keep refreshing my page. Anyone else having this issue?!!


----------



## Roxyfire

mrsap said:


> Hi guys! I’m trying to reply to posts, but I’m not able to. I’ve been getting this pop up on my website and it’s preventing me from pressing ‘quote, like, etc.’ I keep refreshing my page. Anyone else having this issue?!!
> View attachment 392808



Oof I would definitely head over to the board's tech support forum and let them know. Show that screenshot and perhaps they can figure out what's causing that. 

Here's the link:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/technical-support.43/


----------



## mrsap

@Roxyfire Thanks! I actually posted there and used the ‘Contact us’ Button at the bottom of the page. Hope they can get rid of it.  I cleared my cookies and even put my pop up blocker on but it’s still there. So frustrating.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

I have a reservation for a walk-in shower studio.  From what I read on here, it looks like those are all on the first floor, is that correct?  So I would not be able to request one of the alternate studios, is that correct?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I have a reservation for a walk-in shower studio.  From what I read on here, it looks like those are all on the first floor, is that correct?  So I would not be able to request one of the alternate studios, is that correct?
> Thanks in advance.


That is not correct, all of the studios on the first floor have tubs.  You are correct in your statement that you would not be able to get an alternate studio, since those have the tubs as well.  
The maps here show the room types and locations.  Happy planning!


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

GrandCalifornian said:


> That is not correct, all of the studios on the first floor have tubs.  You are correct in your statement that you would not be able to get an alternate studio, since those have the tubs as well.
> The maps here show the room types and locations.  Happy planning!


Thank you.  Boy that was quick!  Would you recommend a room request, or just leave it to the fates?  What would the differences be?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Thank you.  Boy that was quick!  Would you recommend a room request, or just leave it to the fates?  What would the differences be?


It's up to you, but overall it may not make a huge difference.  All of the tub studio rooms have some view of the lake, and have balconies that overlook wither the main pool or the Boulder Ridge Cove pool.   We do like to request a high floor for a better view.  The biggest variable is your distance from the lobby, or how far down the hallway the room is.  The elevators are located in the lobby and at the bend in the wing, so you may want to be close to them for easy access or further for a potentially quieter location. Some also prefer one courtyard view over another, but overall there are no bad rooms or locations at WL so you can't go wrong.  Have fun!


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

GrandCalifornian said:


> It's up to you, but overall it may not make a huge difference.  All of the tub studio rooms have some view of the lake, and have balconies that overlook wither the main pool or the Boulder Ridge Cove pool.   We do like to request a high floor for a better view.  The biggest variable is your distance from the lobby, or how far down the hallway the room is.  The elevators are located in the lobby and at the bend in the wing, so you may want to be close to them for easy access or further for a potentially quieter location. Some also prefer one courtyard view over another, but overall there are no bad rooms or locations at WL so you can't go wrong.  Have fun!


Thanks again.  I have a walk-in shower studio, and would prefer the hotel courtyard view side, rather than the side facing BRV, so it looks like I want an odd numbered room.  I am, fortunately, able-bodied, so don't need to be near the elevators, but looking at the floor plans on page one, it does not look like there are many.  So it looks like 3123, 4123, or 5123 would be good requests.  Are there others I am missing? 6135 looks like an option too.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## LilyJC

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> So it looks like 3123, 4123, or 5123 would be good requests.



We stayed in 5123 almost a year ago and absolutely loved it! We could see the high HEA fireworks from our balcony and loved our location overall.


----------



## crvetter

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> 7135 looks like an option too


You mean 6135? The 7th floor doesn't go over the wing. Also the 6th floor in the wing, where the 7th floor doesn't exist, means that you will have a dormer type balcony. 



wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> So it looks like 3123, 4123, or 5123 would be good requests.


If you don't mind the dormer type balcony, which I've been told isn't that bad, there is no reason not to include 6123.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

crvetter said:


> You mean 6135? The 7th floor doesn't go over the wing. Also the 6th floor in the wing, where the 7th floor doesn't exist, means that you will have a dormer type balcony.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind the dormer type balcony, which I've been told isn't that bad, there is no reason not to include 6123.



Yes, I did mean 6135, thanks.  That is down at the end near the geyser, which I know would be noisy, but I think would be very neat to be near and hear all the time I am in the room. (I think it does not "erupt" at night,is that right?)  Also, might have the broadest range of vision, best view of the few there are.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Yes, I did mean 6135, thanks.  That is down at the end near the geyser, which I know would be noisy, but I think would be very neat to be near and hear all the time I am in the room. (I think it does not "erupt" at night,is that right?)  Also, might have the broadest range of vision, best view of the few there are.


Yeah, you've got the idea.  I would go with requesting an odd room number, North side, or "main courtyard view" instead of requesting a specific room number or list of numbers.  It is always good to say why you want a particular room in case they can't exactly meet your request. 

The Geyser erupts on the hour from 7 AM till 10 PM, so it shouldn't be too big of an issue for room 6135.   I know someone on here has stayed in it and enjoyed the view.  My concern with it is the relatively boring long walk down the hallway, but it isn't that bad.  It also does have the enclosed "dormer" balcony, as does any room on the top floor of a given section of the resort.  This means all 7th floor rooms have them and 6th floor rooms numbered 6120 and higher have them as well.  We had one last trip and didn't mind it at all (we actually might prefer it with the kids since it feels more secure) but some don't like that you can't see through the railing while seated.  

Our choice would be to add a "near lobby" request and hope for 4103 or 5103, which have balconies that face Bay Lake and doors that open up right into the lobby.  Some don't like the noise from WCC here, but it quiets down by the time we go to bed and the views from both ends of the room are great.

It gives you something to consider and think about before the trip, but any room you wind up with will have something nice about it.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hi guys! I’m trying to reply to posts, but I’m not able to. I’ve been getting this pop up on my website and it’s preventing me from pressing ‘quote, like, etc.’ I keep refreshing my page. Anyone else having this issue?!!
> 
> View attachment 392808



I got that earlier, I just X'd it out and continued as normal.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I got that earlier, I just X'd it out and continued as normal.



I was afraid to touch it, but I did, and it’s gone lol Thanks. I hope I don’t have a virus now.


----------



## PADude

New owners at Copper Creek! Booked for a week trip in a studio for October. Super excited!


----------



## mrsap

PADude said:


> New owners at Copper Creek! Booked for a week trip in a studio for October. Super excited!



 and Congrats!! Happy you found us! What’s your Use Year and what month did you buy? I’d love to add you to the owners list on Page 1! I can also add your trip dates, if you’d like!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## PADude

Thanks! Our use year is October and we bought in March. We will be staying October 23-27th!


----------



## Pooh12863

PADude said:


> New owners at Copper Creek! Booked for a week trip in a studio for October. Super excited!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

PADude said:


> Thanks! Our use year is October and we bought in March. We will be staying October 23-27th!



Added you! Congrats again and welcome to our little board!!


----------



## rubbergypsy

Recovering from tibial plateau fracture and wanted to request room nearest check in/lobby. All too familiar with those long hallways at the Boulder Ridge section. What should I request? We are booked with a tub studio


----------



## GrandCalifornian

rubbergypsy said:


> Recovering from tibial plateau fracture and wanted to request room nearest check in/lobby. All too familiar with those long hallways at the Boulder Ridge section. What should I request? We are booked with a tub studio


We often request “near lobby” to hope for a room that opens to it.  
Since you have a tub, the closest you could do is an x115 room (alternate studio), or otherwise you will be on the first floor, which isn’t bad especially if you get a room near the elevators.  There are exits to the courtyard at both ends of the first floor hallway.


----------



## rubbergypsy

GrandCalifornian said:


> We often request “near lobby” to hope for a room that opens to it.
> Since you have a tub, the closest you could do is an x115 room (alternate studio), or otherwise you will be on the first floor, which isn’t bad especially if you get a room near the elevators.  There are exits to the courtyard at both ends of the first floor hallway.


----------



## rubbergypsy

Thanks for the info!


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yeah, you've got the idea.  I would go with requesting an odd room number, North side, or "main courtyard view" instead of requesting a specific room number or list of numbers.  It is always good to say why you want a particular room in case they can't exactly meet your request.
> 
> The Geyser erupts on the hour from 7 AM till 10 PM, so it shouldn't be too big of an issue for room 6135.   I know someone on here has stayed in it and enjoyed the view.  My concern with it is the relatively boring long walk down the hallway, but it isn't that bad.  It also does have the enclosed "dormer" balcony, as does any room on the top floor of a given section of the resort.  This means all 7th floor rooms have them and 6th floor rooms numbered 6120 and higher have them as well.  We had one last trip and didn't mind it at all (we actually might prefer it with the kids since it feels more secure) but some don't like that you can't see through the railing while seated.
> 
> Our choice would be to add a "near lobby" request and hope for 4103 or 5103, which have balconies that face Bay Lake and doors that open up right into the lobby.  Some don't like the noise from WCC here, but it quiets down by the time we go to bed and the views from both ends of the room are great.
> 
> It gives you something to consider and think about before the trip, but any room you wind up with will have something nice about it.



Thank you.  I had not even looked at 4103 or 5103, as I did not understand where they are.  "Views from both ends of the room are great" sounds wonderful.  Are they tub rooms or walk-in shower rooms?  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Ed134

New Owner! Bought on 3/25, use year is October, so excited!!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Thank you.  I had not even looked at 4103 or 5103, as I did not understand where they are.  "Views from both ends of the room are great" sounds wonderful.  Are they tub rooms or walk-in shower rooms?  Thanks for all your help.


No problem, we love WL and love thinking about it even when we aren’t there.  The 4103 and 5103 rooms have walk in showers, and are lock offs with the 1 bedrooms next door.  These are referred to as “Bear Face” rooms since their windows make up what looks like the face of a bear when you look at the resort from Bay Lake.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ed134 said:


> New Owner! Bought on 3/25, use year is October, so excited!!!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## momtwoboys

quick question, how is the "plug/usb" situation in the CCV studios? That was the one issue in the BRV we had, no usb's and the few outlets there were some were faulty. Trying to figure out how many "cubes" we need to plug stuff in. thanks!


----------



## GraemeO

When we stayed last summer , we stayed in a studio which had a adjoining door to the next room. We were frustrated with the noise levels coming from the next room, so much so we had to complain. Really poor noise insulation , which was such a concern....

Has anyone else experienced this in copper creek?


----------



## GraemeO

Sorry I purchased in July 2017....


----------



## CarolynFH

GraemeO said:


> When we stayed last summer , we stayed in a studio which had a adjoining door to the next room. We were frustrated with the noise levels coming from the next room, so much so we had to complain. Really poor noise insulation , which was such a concern....
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this in copper creek?



We did, in January this year.  We put the extra pillows from the bed along the bottom of the door and that seemed to take care of the problem.


----------



## Pooh12863

FYI for my CCV peeps, 2019 MVMCP tickets on sale....

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/purchase/


----------



## mrsap

Ed134 said:


> New Owner! Bought on 3/25, use year is October, so excited!!!



 and Congrats! Happy you found our little board! Thank you for posting your information, I already added you to Page 1! Feel free to ask any questions and we’ll do our best to answer!

*WELCOME HOME!*



GraemeO said:


> Sorry I purchased in July 2017....



No problem! Corrected on Page 1!


----------



## cherylsmike

Hi,
I would love to be added to the owner's list

cherylsmike*April 2019*February

We are new DVC Members and Owner's at CCV as of Tuesday!  We already had a trip booked for May but were able to add 1 night at OKW for our first night back to our Happy Place as DVC owners.  This has been a dream for years and we are so excited.


----------



## Pooh12863

cherylsmike said:


> Hi,
> I would love to be added to the owner's list
> 
> cherylsmike*April 2019*February
> 
> We are new DVC Members and Owner's at CCV as of Tuesday!  We already had a trip booked for May but were able to add 1 night at OKW for our first night back to our Happy Place as DVC owners.  This has been a dream for years and we are so excited.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

cherylsmike said:


> Hi,
> I would love to be added to the owner's list
> 
> cherylsmike*April 2019*February
> 
> We are new DVC Members and Owner's at CCV as of Tuesday!  We already had a trip booked for May but were able to add 1 night at OKW for our first night back to our Happy Place as DVC owners.  This has been a dream for years and we are so excited.



and Congrats! So excited for you! Happy to have you as a neighbor! I just added you to the owners list! If you’d like your CCV trip dates added, I’ll be happy to add them to Page 1 as well! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## cherylsmike

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! So excited for you! Happy to have you as a neighbor! I just added you to the owners list! If you’d like your CCV trip dates added, I’ll be happy to add them to Page 1 as well!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thank you!  I will be happy to add my CCV trip as soon as I manage to get one .  I have a waitlist for both studio types at CCV for our December trip.  But if we don't get in then I am sure we will eventually.


----------



## Pooh12863

cherylsmike said:


> Thank you!  I will be happy to add my CCV trip as soon as I manage to get one .  I have a waitlist for both studio types at CCV for our December trip.  But if we don't get in then I am sure we will eventually.



You should call member services, they can help make your first trip as owners happen sometimes even if there isn’t availability on the DVC side.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You should call member services, they can help make your first trip as owners happen sometimes even if there isn’t availability on the DVC side.



Great suggestion!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

DisneyCowgirl*March 2019*October

Looking forward to our first "Welcome Home" in a couple of weeks, but that's at OKW for just two nights before a cruise. Our first CCV trip is in July. Super-excited!


----------



## mrsap

DisneyCowgirl said:


> DisneyCowgirl*March 2019*October
> 
> Looking forward to our first "Welcome Home" in a couple of weeks, but that's at OKW for just two nights before a cruise. Our first CCV trip is in July. Super-excited!



And Congrats!! Welcome to our little board! So exciting you have your Welcome Home trip coming up so soon!! Hope you have a great time!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page !

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Pooh12863

Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Next stay at CC, January 18-20, 2020. 50th birthday celebration!
So excited. Can't wait to get back. 
Going next week on rented points, but staying first time at OKW. I'm a little nervous I'm so spoiled with CC that I won't like staying at OKW...


----------



## mrsap

pixieprincess925 said:


> Next stay at CC, January 18-20, 2020. 50th birthday celebration!
> So excited. Can't wait to get back.
> Going next week on rented points, but staying first time at OKW. I'm a little nervous I'm so spoiled with CC that I won't like staying at OKW...



What a wonderful way to spend your 50th!! I’ll be sure to get your dates up on Page 1!


----------



## Philsfan77

Philsfan77*March 2019*December

Quick question as a new owner...when is the lodge typically decorated for Christmas? It's one of the things we are most looking forward to seeing.


----------



## Pyotr

My wife and I decided to go ahead and purchase points at CC. Now I’m just waiting for the paperwork to come in the mail. It was supposed to be here Monday. 


I need to get this deal done before the wife changes her mind!


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Philsfan77*March 2019*December
> 
> Quick question as a new owner...when is the lodge typically decorated for Christmas? It's one of the things we are most looking forward to seeing.



 and Congrats!!! Happy for you! Thanks so much for posting your information, I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!  Did you book your welcome home trip yet? 

As far as Christmas decorations,  I believe it is usually decorated the week of Thanksgiving. They were up when we arrived on Thanksgiving this past November. Definitely one of the most beautiful things I’ve ever seen.

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> My wife and I decided to go ahead and purchase points at CC. Now I’m just waiting for the paperwork to come in the mail. It was supposed to be here Monday.
> 
> 
> I need to get this deal done before the wife changes her mind!



SO EXCITING!!! Please let us know when it’s official!!!!!


----------



## Philsfan77

Thanks for the information and the amazing pictures...we are really looking forward to a November/December stay and want to make sure we are there when it is decorated for Christmas.  We didn't book our welcome home stay yet...we are booking for Spring Break next year (so still a few more weeks until the 11 month Window opens up). We might do a short trip before then, but right now saving our points for that spring break trip.


----------



## Pooh12863

Philsfan77 said:


> Philsfan77*March 2019*December
> 
> Quick question as a new owner...when is the lodge typically decorated for Christmas? It's one of the things we are most looking forward to seeing.





Pyotr said:


> My wife and I decided to go ahead and purchase points at CC. Now I’m just waiting for the paperwork to come in the mail. It was supposed to be here Monday.
> 
> 
> I need to get this deal done before the wife changes her mind!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pyotr

I need to sign everything first, but thank you guys.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Pooh12863 said:


> FYI for my CCV peeps, 2019 MVMCP tickets on sale....
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/purchase/



Thank you! They opened up ONE date during Thanksgiving week, so I was able to snag it. So excited! I didn't think they did any that week so I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Busymom1015

We are getting ready to head to CCV for our welcome home trip in 3 weeks. I’m making my packing lists and wondering if there is anything I should make sure I pack for a Villa? I know there isn’t daily housekeeping and the coffee makers use the basket type filters not k cup. Anything I should definitely  pack or you wish you did?


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Busymom1015 said:


> We are getting ready to head to CCV for our welcome home trip in 3 weeks. I’m making my packing lists and wondering if there is anything I should make sure I pack for a Villa? I know there isn’t daily housekeeping and the coffee makers use the basket type filters not k cup. Anything I should definitely  pack or you wish you did?



Clothespins for the line in the shower, extra laundry detergent, stain remover, ziplock bags, sugar/sweetener packets, post it notes for reminders or to stick on your door (to let housekeeping know when you'll leave so they don't bug you on check out day). We didn't cook but I've heard the knives can be dull so also a good one if that's important to you. I thought the free coffee downstairs was swill, so plan on either buying the good stuff or making your own.


----------



## Busymom1015

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Clothespins for the line in the shower, extra laundry detergent, stain remover, ziplock bags, sugar/sweetener packets, post it notes for reminders or to stick on your door (to let housekeeping know when you'll leave so they don't bug you on check out day). We didn't cook but I've heard the knives can be dull so also a good one if that's important to you. I thought the free coffee downstairs was swill, so plan on either buying the good stuff or making your own.


Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> I need to sign everything first, but thank you guys.



did the papers arrive?


----------



## Pyotr

It did! It came yesterday afternoon. We will likely fill it out tomorrow night. 

What I find odd is that they already gave me a login and it appears as though I can book rooms. 

Shouldn’t they wait until the deal is closed?


----------



## wnielsen1

Pyotr said:


> It did! It came yesterday afternoon. We will likely fill it out tomorrow night.
> 
> What I find odd is that they already gave me a login and it appears as though I can book rooms.
> 
> Shouldn’t they wait until the deal is closed?



That is one of the features for buying direct.  You'll be able to book as long as the trip is after estimated close date.  They can always cancel the reservation if you back out.


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> It did! It came yesterday afternoon. We will likely fill it out tomorrow night.
> 
> What I find odd is that they already gave me a login and it appears as though I can book rooms.
> 
> Shouldn’t they wait until the deal is closed?


No you could have booked rooms by phone the day you gave your deposit. What they do is restrict the reservations to occur after the deal closes though, I think on this front. And you can't book any Disney/Conceirge Collection, transfer to RCI, or do point transfers until after closing.


----------



## Pyotr

Ahh. I see. My estimated close date is in July. I’ll book a night in August for my anniversary. 

Our use year will be October. Will they let us bank the unused points?


----------



## wnielsen1

Pyotr said:


> Ahh. I see. My estimated close date is in July. I’ll book a night in August for my anniversary.
> 
> Our use year will be October. Will they let us bank the unused points?



Yes, you have until May 31st.


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> Ahh. I see. My estimated close date is in July. I’ll book a night in August for my anniversary.
> 
> Our use year will be October. Will they let us bank the unused points?


The banking deadline is May 31 for an October UY, so you will need to bank by then. I would also call to schedule your trip in August, they might be able to get you room easier for your "Welcome Home" visit. Whatever you do, do not try and setup a booking or waitlist prior to calling else they can't help. Your guide should be able to help set it up also.


----------



## kerepka625

Avid reader of this board, but I don't think I officially requested to be added to the owner's list! 

Kerepka625*October 2018*December

My husband and I have one night booked in June this year, trying to add two more.

Big family trip for a week October 4-11th in a 2 bedroom!

Thank you to everyone thus far - you are all a wealth of information and have been invaluable in learning about DVC and planning accordingly.


----------



## mrsap

kerepka625 said:


> Avid reader of this board, but I don't think I officially requested to be added to the owner's list!
> 
> Kerepka625*October 2018*December
> 
> My husband and I have one night booked in June this year, trying to add two more.
> 
> Big family trip for a week October 4-11th in a 2 bedroom!
> 
> Thank you to everyone thus far - you are all a wealth of information and have been invaluable in learning about DVC and planning accordingly.



 and Congrats! Sounds like a fun October trip! I hope you can get your additional days for June!! Did you create a waitlist? I’m happy this board has been of help to you! I added you to Page 1! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Pooh12863

Pyotr said:


> Ahh. I see. My estimated close date is in July. I’ll book a night in August for my anniversary.
> 
> Our use year will be October. Will they let us bank the unused points?



New contracts aren't bound by banking windows, they allowed me to bank my Dec contract in Sept


----------



## Pooh12863

kerepka625 said:


> Avid reader of this board, but I don't think I officially requested to be added to the owner's list!
> 
> Kerepka625*October 2018*December
> 
> My husband and I have one night booked in June this year, trying to add two more.
> 
> Big family trip for a week October 4-11th in a 2 bedroom!
> 
> Thank you to everyone thus far - you are all a wealth of information and have been invaluable in learning about DVC and planning accordingly.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## crvetter

Pooh12863 said:


> New contracts aren't bound by banking windows, they allowed me to bank my Dec contract in Sept


It should be noted you can bank prior to close (at least I was able), and for safety, I would bank prior to the banking window since @Pyotr has access to the points already (this is correct right?). MS might not grant the exception if the ability to do so was well before the banking deadline.


----------



## Pooh12863

crvetter said:


> It should be noted you can bank prior to close (at least I was able), and for safety, I would bank prior to the banking window since @Pyotr has access to the points already (this is correct right?). MS might not grant the exception if the ability to do so was well before the banking deadline.



Good point, I too would bank at earliest availability. In my situation I was past my banking window before I even decided to buy, I put down my deposit one day and banked my points and booked my 1st stay the next.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> Ahh. I see. My estimated close date is in July. I’ll book a night in August for my anniversary.
> 
> Our use year will be October. Will they let us bank the unused points?



We banked our points already right after we bought, well before closing.


----------



## mrsap

.


----------



## larry47591

Pyotr said:


> Ahh. I see. My estimated close date is in July. I’ll book a night in August for my anniversary.
> 
> Our use year will be October. Will they let us bank the unused points?



I did the chat feature after the points showed up.  We bought in January with a March use year and they banked the 2018 points for us no problem.


----------



## yesdnil

Has anyone who's been recently done the Art and Architecture of the Lodge tour?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

yesdnil said:


> Has anyone who's been recently done the Art and Architecture of the Lodge tour?



Yes we did it this morning.


----------



## DenLo

> @mrsap - As far as Christmas decorations, I believe it is usually decorated the week of Thanksgiving. They were up when we arrived on Thanksgiving this past November. Definitely one of the most beautiful things I’ve ever seen.



Most of the Disney and DVC resorts are decorated by November 20th or even a little earlier.  The goal is to have them all decorated before the weekend before Thanksgiving.  We did a tour of all the resorts in Mid November a couple of times.  Once when we were staying at AKV-Jambo House we returned to the resort on November 17th after MVMCP and found semi trucks parked outside in the porte cochere and the CM at the front desk was all excited because she was working the night shift and would see the lobby transform.  It was pretty special the next morning seeing the Christmas tree and lobby all decorated.


----------



## 1971DBday

Only 67 days to our first Welcome Home at CC (also own at AKV).  Ready to book fastpasses on Easter Sunday, started groceries on Prime Now and suitcases will be coming out soon!

A few questions (1) has CC installed the shampoo/conditioner dispensers yet? (2) have they completely discontinued breakfast at Geyser Point?  I visited the hotel a few weeks ago and it wasn’t opened and the menu on the Disney app only shows lunch and dinner now.

I was really looking forward to a breakfast or two there.


----------



## cherylsmike

Pooh12863 said:


> You should call member services, they can help make your first trip as owners happen sometimes even if there isn’t availability on the DVC side.


I tried.  No luck so far.  At this point I am just hoping to be able to get a studio somewhere for our December trip so I will be trying bright and early May 9th.


----------



## yesdnil

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Yes we did it this morning.


Wonderful! What time was it and about how long did it last?


----------



## minnie king

yesdnil said:


> Wonderful! What time was it and about how long did it last?


Is this a free tour?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

yesdnil said:


> Wonderful! What time was it and about how long did it last?



It’s at 9am Wednesday- Saturday & you meet at the fireplace.  It lasted an hour, finishing up in view of the geyser going off.

We really enjoyed it


----------



## Pyotr

Guest services were unable to get me a studio at CC. Instead they offered me BLT.  I decided to just get a 1 bedroom in June instead. It will be my first stay as a DVC member and I wanted it to be at my home resort. We have reservations at California Grill. I can just take the boat over right?

I think we will do a weekend at Animal Kingdom villas in September for Food And Wine. Rooms are super cheap then. 

I’ll be giving up my Victoria and Alberts reservation on August 10 if anyone wants it.


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> I can just take the boat over right?


Yes the resort boat, Blue, runs from 6:45AM to 11:00PM. There are two boats normally running in opposite directions, both leaving the CR at the same time. One runs CR->WL->FW->CR and another runs CR->FW->WL->CR.

The other launch, Red, is specifically to MK only.


----------



## Pyotr

crvetter said:


> Yes the resort boat, Blue, runs from 6:45AM to 11:00PM. There are two boats normally running in opposite directions, both leaving the CR at the same time. One runs CR->WL->FW->CR and another runs CR->FW->WL->CR.
> 
> The other launch, Red, is specifically to MK only.



That’s too complicated for me. 

I’ll just take an Uber.


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> That’s too complicated for me.
> 
> I’ll just take an Uber.


I didn't mean for it to sound complicated, it really is quite easy. I would just hop on whichever Blue Flag boat shows up first. Just sometimes you'll go to FW first and sometimes head straight to CR first. I will add that an Uber will certainly be much quicker though and be fairly cheap.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pyotr said:


> That’s too complicated for me.
> 
> I’ll just take an Uber.



To interpret.

Yes, you can take the boat over.     It's a nice short ride.  Nicer than uber.

To clarify - at the dock you'll see the loading for the boat to MK.  And one for the resorts to get you to CR.  Just ask the captain where they're going next.


----------



## yesdnil

PoohBears#1fan said:


> It’s at 9am Wednesday- Saturday & you meet at the fireplace.  It lasted an hour, finishing up in view of the geyser going off.
> 
> We really enjoyed it


Oh that's absolutely perfect!!! Hope they're still doing those days on our next trip. We're planning a Saturday "resort day" and I'm probably going to go so the tour by myself because the rest of my family would be bored.


----------



## yesdnil

minnie king said:


> Is this a free tour?


Yes!


----------



## DenLo

We were just looking at availability for March 2020, and it turns out that March 16, the 11 month mark, is unavailable and the 17 is either having a display problem and it may or may not be available either.  Are CCV owners usually walking their reservations trying to get what they want?  We have our hearts set on staying at CCV for the week (March 26 - check out April 2) before our 40 anniversary and cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale.  Now it is looking doubtful we'll get a studio and even 1BRs seem to be booked.  I am beginning to wonder if it was a mistake buying CCV.


----------



## crvetter

DenLo said:


> We were just looking at availability for March 2020, and it turns out that March 16, the 11 month mark, is unavailable and the 17 is either having a display problem and it may or may not be available either.  Are CCV owners usually walking their reservations trying to get what they want?  We have our hearts set on staying at CCV for the week (March 26 - check out April 2) before our 40 anniversary and cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale.  Now it is looking doubtful we'll get a studio and even 1BRs seem to be booked.  I am beginning to wonder if it was a mistake buying CCV.


It looks like yes the 17th isn't available for the Walk-In Shower Deluxe Studio. Though this isn't the case for the Deluxe Studio (tub version). As for the 1 Bedrooms I'm showing them as wide open right now for all of March and most of February (less 1 day). This time of year is an uptick in the booking (though Studios will always be tough) as Spring Break is starting mid-March/end-March.

You should be ready to go at 8AM for a Deluxe Studio at CCV, I will say today was a weird day as the booking tool had crashed.


----------



## sleepydog25

crvetter said:


> You should be ready to go at 8AM for a Deluxe Studio at CCV, I will say today was a weird day as the booking tool had crashed.


Yeah, that seems a bit odd. We got into a studio for four nights in early to mid-March at the 7-month point.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> We were just looking at availability for March 2020, and it turns out that March 16, the 11 month mark, is unavailable and the 17 is either having a display problem and it may or may not be available either.  Are CCV owners usually walking their reservations trying to get what they want?  We have our hearts set on staying at CCV for the week (March 26 - check out April 2) before our 40 anniversary and cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale.  Now it is looking doubtful we'll get a studio and even 1BRs seem to be booked.  I am beginning to wonder if it was a mistake buying CCV.



I'd also consider that today was messed up.  I'd keep checking.


----------



## vakamalua

yesdnil said:


> Oh that's absolutely perfect!!! Hope they're still doing those days on our next trip. We're planning a Saturday "resort day" and I'm probably going to go so the tour by myself because the rest of my family would be bored.





yesdnil said:


> Yes!



This art & architecture tour sounds great.

We will be staying at CC in a 1 bedroom for the first time in May; in fact, it will be our first time at Wilderness Lodge even though we've been DCV members since 1995(!).  Not planning to do the parks except for the May 20 DVC EPCOT Moonlight Magic.

Do all you CC owners & lovers have ANY special tips for our first stay there (adults, no kids) including--
--Room location recommendation?
--Best food at CC's TS & QS restaurants?
--Best times & places to find quiet & shade at the pools?
--Fun adult activities?

Any info or tips are appreciated!  Looking forward to experiencing 'your' resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> We were just looking at availability for March 2020, and it turns out that March 16, the 11 month mark, is unavailable and the 17 is either having a display problem and it may or may not be available either.  Are CCV owners usually walking their reservations trying to get what they want?  We have our hearts set on staying at CCV for the week (March 26 - check out April 2) before our 40 anniversary and cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale.  Now it is looking doubtful we'll get a studio and even 1BRs seem to be booked.  I am beginning to wonder if it was a mistake buying CCV.



I just took a look at the availability and saw that March 17th is showing that not bookable color at a couple other locations too so I would say that DVC is having issues with inventory for that date for some reason. 

And then I looked at the rest of the CCV studio availability at 11 months.    What I'll say is that someone has to get the rooms so if you are prepared at 8am to try and book you'll have as good of a chance as anyone for a studio.  It does look like there's at usually some availability right when the window opens.  And 1BR's seem to be ok if that's an option for you.  Hoping you get your wanted reservation for that special Anniversary!


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> We were just looking at availability for March 2020, and it turns out that March 16, the 11 month mark, is unavailable and the 17 is either having a display problem and it may or may not be available either.  Are CCV owners usually walking their reservations trying to get what they want?  We have our hearts set on staying at CCV for the week (March 26 - check out April 2) before our 40 anniversary and cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale.  Now it is looking doubtful we'll get a studio and even 1BRs seem to be booked.  I am beginning to wonder if it was a mistake buying CCV.



Good luck, I hope it will pop up!!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

We booked this trip at 6 months, 1 bed but peak time & we’ve booked a studio for 11/30-12/7, I missed the 11 month window by around a week so 1 night was missing, waitliated the week & it came through within days which was a nice surprise.

We’re in room 5133, we can see HEA, the light pageant & the geyser from our room, it’s loud because if the pool & a long walk to the lobby area but SO worth it for the views 

Checking out tomorrow, I’m
REALLY going to miss this place, completely fallen in love with it, owned DVC for 17 years & had never come here until we added on here last year


----------



## GrandCalifornian

vakamalua said:


> This art & architecture tour sounds great.
> 
> We will be staying at CC in a 1 bedroom for the first time in May; in fact, it will be our first time at Wilderness Lodge even though we've been DCV members since 1995(!).  Not planning to do the parks except for the May 20 DVC EPCOT Moonlight Magic.
> 
> Do all you CC owners & lovers have ANY special tips for our first stay there (adults, no kids) including--
> --Room location recommendation?
> --Best food at CC's TS & QS restaurants?
> --Best times & places to find quiet & shade at the pools?
> --Fun adult activities?
> 
> Any info or tips are appreciated!  Looking forward to experiencing 'your' resort.


Welcome and congratulations!  We love WL, and chose to honeymoon here.  We love that it has such a quiet rural feel despite being so close to MK.  Bay Lake is absolutely beautiful, so I'd plan on experiencing it by taking the Blue Flag boats that connect WL to Fort Wilderness and The Contemporary.   We really enjoy dinner at Trail's End at Fort Wilderness.  It is just BBQ comfort food, but is easy to get into and a relatively good price.  For food at WL, Artist Point is the nice formerly signature location that now has Snow White, some Dwarves, and the Evil Queen, so I'm not sure if that interests you.  There's also Whispering Canyon Cafe in the Lobby, which is anything but quiet but has some good food in a fun atmosphere, although is another one that might not be what an adult couple would tend to look for.  Geyser Point is the lakefront bar and grill, and it is a great place to have a nice lunch or dinner and some drinks if you prefer.  The other bar, Territory Lounge is just outside Artist Point and has some nice food options as well.  Finally, Roaring Fork is the resort's main Quick Service spot and is nice for a quick breakfast or fast food meal. 
With a Copper Creek 1 bedroom you aren't going to have a huge difference in view, since almost all of them have a view of a pool courtyard and Bay Lake in the distance.  We like to request a high floor for better views and less noise from the pool.  We also like rooms that are near or open to the lobby, but a location further down the wing might be a little quieter.  There's a room location map here that shows the room types and locations.
The Boulder Ridge Cove Pool is newer, quieter, and has a zero entry section, although does not have a slide.  There are also nice covered seating areas that are available to anyone, first come first serve. 
As adults, we'd recommend taking to time to walk all around the resort.  The lobby of the Boulder Ridge building has the Carolwood Pacific Room which has train memorabilia from Walt Disney.  It is nice to follow the water path from the lobby down a waterfall through the main pool and down to the lake.  There is a lakefront Geyser that erupts every hour from 7AM until 10PM.  It is also nice to walk along the lakefront cabins, which follow the lake on both sides of the main resort building. 
In the evenings there is an Electrical Water Parade on the lakefront in front of the resort, and you can see some of the higher MK fireworks from the Geyser Point area, and they pipe in the music.
Overall, enjoy the quiet atmosphere that WL has to offer, and be sure to take advantage of the boat transportation options to get around and enjoy Bay Lake.


----------



## vakamalua

GrandCalifornian said:


> Welcome and congratulations!  We love WL, and chose to honeymoon here.  We love that it has such a quiet rural feel despite being so close to MK.  Bay Lake is absolutely beautiful, so I'd plan on experiencing it by taking the Blue Flag boats that connect WL to Fort Wilderness and The Contemporary.   We really enjoy dinner at Trail's End at Fort Wilderness.  It is just BBQ comfort food, but is easy to get into and a relatively good price.  For food at WL, Artist Point is the nice formerly signature location that now has Snow White, some Dwarves, and the Evil Queen, so I'm not sure if that interests you.  There's also Whispering Canyon Cafe in the Lobby, which is anything but quiet but has some good food in a fun atmosphere, although is another one that might not be what an adult couple would tend to look for.  Geyser Point is the lakefront bar and grill, and it is a great place to have a nice lunch or dinner and some drinks if you prefer.  The other bar, Territory Lounge is just outside Artist Point and has some nice food options as well.  Finally, Roaring Fork is the resort's main Quick Service spot and is nice for a quick breakfast or fast food meal.
> With a Copper Creek 1 bedroom you aren't going to have a huge difference in view, since almost all of them have a view of a pool courtyard and Bay Lake in the distance.  We like to request a high floor for better views and less noise from the pool.  We also like rooms that are near or open to the lobby, but a location further down the wing might be a little quieter.  There's a room location map here that shows the room types and locations.
> The Boulder Ridge Cove Pool is newer, quieter, and has a zero entry section, although does not have a slide.  There are also nice covered seating areas that are available to anyone, first come first serve.
> As adults, we'd recommend taking to time to walk all around the resort.  The lobby of the Boulder Ridge building has the Carolwood Pacific Room which has train memorabilia from Walt Disney.  It is nice to follow the water path from the lobby down a waterfall through the main pool and down to the lake.  There is a lakefront Geyser that erupts every hour from 7AM until 10PM.  It is also nice to walk along the lakefront cabins, which follow the lake on both sides of the main resort building.
> In the evenings there is an Electrical Water Parade on the lakefront in front of the resort, and you can see some of the higher MK fireworks from the Geyser Point area, and they pipe in the music.
> Overall, enjoy the quiet atmosphere that WL has to offer, and be sure to take advantage of the boat transportation options to get around and enjoy Bay Lake.





Thank you so much for taking the time to provide this great information (and great pictures)!  Beginning to understand why you love staying at WL.

--What 'high' floor would you request for a 1 BR?  I read that the highest (?) floor's balconies are obstructed by dormers.

 --Are there other color flag boats that go other places from WL?

Any other WL Lovers have suggestions?


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Welcome and congratulations!  We love WL, and chose to honeymoon here.  We love that it has such a quiet rural feel despite being so close to MK.  Bay Lake is absolutely beautiful, so I'd plan on experiencing it by taking the Blue Flag boats that connect WL to Fort Wilderness and The Contemporary.   We really enjoy dinner at Trail's End at Fort Wilderness.  It is just BBQ comfort food, but is easy to get into and a relatively good price.  For food at WL, Artist Point is the nice formerly signature location that now has Snow White, some Dwarves, and the Evil Queen, so I'm not sure if that interests you.  There's also Whispering Canyon Cafe in the Lobby, which is anything but quiet but has some good food in a fun atmosphere, although is another one that might not be what an adult couple would tend to look for.  Geyser Point is the lakefront bar and grill, and it is a great place to have a nice lunch or dinner and some drinks if you prefer.  The other bar, Territory Lounge is just outside Artist Point and has some nice food options as well.  Finally, Roaring Fork is the resort's main Quick Service spot and is nice for a quick breakfast or fast food meal.
> With a Copper Creek 1 bedroom you aren't going to have a huge difference in view, since almost all of them have a view of a pool courtyard and Bay Lake in the distance.  We like to request a high floor for better views and less noise from the pool.  We also like rooms that are near or open to the lobby, but a location further down the wing might be a little quieter.  There's a room location map here that shows the room types and locations.
> The Boulder Ridge Cove Pool is newer, quieter, and has a zero entry section, although does not have a slide.  There are also nice covered seating areas that are available to anyone, first come first serve.
> As adults, we'd recommend taking to time to walk all around the resort.  The lobby of the Boulder Ridge building has the Carolwood Pacific Room which has train memorabilia from Walt Disney.  It is nice to follow the water path from the lobby down a waterfall through the main pool and down to the lake.  There is a lakefront Geyser that erupts every hour from 7AM until 10PM.  It is also nice to walk along the lakefront cabins, which follow the lake on both sides of the main resort building.
> In the evenings there is an Electrical Water Parade on the lakefront in front of the resort, and you can see some of the higher MK fireworks from the Geyser Point area, and they pipe in the music.
> Overall, enjoy the quiet atmosphere that WL has to offer, and be sure to take advantage of the boat transportation options to get around and enjoy Bay Lake.



GORGEOUS pictures!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

@GrandCalifornian nailed it well. One of the best things about WL is the ability to find some serenity in an otherwise hectic World. Walk hand in hand down any pathway. If you take the covered walkway to VWL (what some now call Boulder Ridge), you'll see flickering lanterns and hear crickets, along with some strains of majestic music. They do s'mores at the fire pit near Geyser Point, too. Not just for kids, you can do a Hidden Mickey hunt with a hint sheet from the front desk. Sit in the Carrollwood Pacific Room in the VWL building--quiet, two fireplaces, and the ambiance is captivating. If you walk from one end of the cabins to the other (8001-8012 on the north side of the boat dock, 8013-8026 on the south side), you'll cover better than 1/4 mile, and it is lovely. . .though sadly the nature trail and bike path are closed. Grab a libation at Geyser Point and watch the MK fireworks from there--they pipe in the music. I believe there is a sauna in Sturdy Branches, too, or you can sit in the rockers outside the VWL building and watch people come and go. The best thing about WL is the ability to just be in the moment. . .a rare feat at Disney.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

vakamalua said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to provide this great information (and great pictures)!  Beginning to understand why you love staying at WL.
> 
> --What 'high' floor would you request for a 1 BR?  I read that the highest (?) floor's balconies are obstructed by dormers.
> 
> --Are there other color flag boats that go other places from WL?
> 
> Any other WL Lovers have suggestions?


Ahh yes, the enclosed balconies.  The highest floor in any section of the resort has enclosed "dormer" balconies.  We don't mind them at all, and actually feel they are more secure with small kids, but some prefer to have a railing you can see through.  Any room numbered 6120 or higher has these enclosed balconies, since the 6th floor is the top floor for the end of the wing, and the 7th is the top floor closer to the lobby.  You can request an open balcony, or a room number lower than 6120 if you wish.

Besides the blue flag boats which do the Bay Lake loop, there are Red flag boats that go direct to MK.  Sometimes you will also see Red/Green flag boats, which go to WL, Fort Wilderness and MK at off peak times.   At busier times the Green Flag boats go straight between MK and FW.


----------



## 1971DBday

1971DBday said:


> Only 67 days to our first Welcome Home at CC (also own at AKV).  Ready to book fastpasses on Easter Sunday, started groceries on Prime Now and suitcases will be coming out soon!
> 
> A few questions (1) has CC installed the shampoo/conditioner dispensers yet? (2) have they completely discontinued breakfast at Geyser Point?  I visited the hotel a few weeks ago and it wasn’t opened and the menu on the Disney app only shows lunch and dinner now.
> 
> I was really looking forward to a breakfast or two there.



Reposting. Anyone?


----------



## sleepydog25

1971DBday said:


> Reposting. Anyone?


Can't speak 100% for certain, but from our early March trip to VB and HHI, I recall VB had the dispensers while CCV did not. As for breakfast, you're out of luck. They have posted before that you can "check by to see what's offered for breakfast" but I don't believe they even offer that anymore. Even when they did, it was simply things like oatmeal, yogurt, and the like--nothing truly screaming breakfast.


----------



## mrsap

1971DBday said:


> Reposting. Anyone?



No dispensers in CCV yet (as of my visit in December). GP stopped serving breakfast, unfortunately. Sorry about that.


----------



## 1971DBday

mrsap said:


> No dispensers in CCV yet (as of my visit in December). GP stopped serving breakfast, unfortunately. Sorry about that.





sleepydog25 said:


> Can't speak 100% for certain, but from our early March trip to VB and HHI, I recall VB had the dispensers while CCV did not. As for breakfast, you're out of luck. They have posted before that you can "check by to see what's offered for breakfast" but I don't believe they even offer that anymore. Even when they did, it was simply things like oatmeal, yogurt, and the like--nothing truly screaming breakfast.



Thank you both!  Disappointed that they discontinued breakfast, I really wanted to try the Eggs Benedict.  It looked like it was going to be a nice, relaxing way to start the day.

I can live or live without the dispensers.  I was just hoping for one last thing to pack.  Oh well but thanks again.


----------



## DenLo

1971DBday said:


> Thank you both!  Disappointed that they discontinued breakfast, I really wanted to try the Eggs Benedict.  It looked like it was going to be a nice, relaxing way to start the day.
> 
> I can live or live without the dispensers.  I was just hoping for one last thing to pack.  Oh well but thanks again.



I wonder if breakfast will return for the summer?  We can always hope.


----------



## mrsap

DenLo said:


> I wonder if breakfast will return for the summer?  We can always hope.



Did you end up getting the days you wanted?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Just to reiterate what has already been said, but we checked out of CCV on Wednesday and definitely no dispensers still.  We were in a 1 bed on the 5th floor.


----------



## sleepydog25

1971DBday said:


> Thank you both!  Disappointed that they discontinued breakfast, I really wanted to try the Eggs Benedict.  It looked like it was going to be a nice, relaxing way to start the day.
> 
> I can live or live without the dispensers.  I was just hoping for one last thing to pack.  Oh well but thanks again.


When GP first opened, the eggs bennie were a wonderful addition to breakfast. My wife and I were thrilled they had them, and they had two versions! It was only a few months later those disappeared, soon followed by the announcement that breakfast would be "check with us each day," and then followed by no breakfast. It's simply Disney crunching numbers and deciding that the mediocre menu at RF and the all-you-care-to-eat option at WCC was good enough. That way, they don't have to staff a kitchen or service staff at a third location. Simple economics but poor customer satisfaction.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## jtaznsanford

Just found this group. All of the content is awesome and super helpful. We are CCV owners and we bought in August 2017 with a December use year. We will be staying here for the first time May 1st to the 13th. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

jtaznsanford said:


> Just found this group. All of the content is awesome and super helpful. We are CCV owners and we bought in August 2017 with a December use year. We will be staying here for the first time May 1st to the 13th. Can't wait!!!!!!



and Congrats!! Happy you found us!!! Your trip is SO close!! You must be so excited! Did you start packing?! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Have a great trip! Please take some pictures for us!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Pyotr

We mailed off the paperwork last Monday and it was received on Tuesday. Now I guess I wait until the deed is recorded? How long does this process usually take?


----------



## heapmaster

1971DBday said:


> Reposting. Anyone?



We were there in the middle of March and still the single use ones (no dispensers) for everything, but maybe our 4th floor room was not converted yet, if they are doing it.


----------



## heapmaster

A question for the group (although maybe this might need to be in the general area), to get a two bedroom lockoff for copper creek, I see I can't book that type in the online system it only says 2 bedroom. So does that mean I have to request it and hope for the best?


----------



## crvetter

heapmaster said:


> A question for the group (although maybe this might need to be in the general area), to get a two bedroom lockoff for copper creek, I see I can't book that type in the online system it only says 2 bedroom. So does that mean I have to request it and hope for the best?


If booking cash through Disney, the general consensus seems to be that the cash side only rents out dedicated 2 bedrooms at the resorts with them.

If you are booking through points. By renting it would depend on the broker or renter being willing to grab, since they consist of a studio that makes it more difficult to grab. If you are booking yourself through points, if an owner, you will see lockoff as an option but need to book right at 8AM. Though again since they consist of a studio and 1 bedroom they are difficult to grab because of this.


----------



## CarolynFH

heapmaster said:


> A question for the group (although maybe this might need to be in the general area), to get a two bedroom lockoff for copper creek, I see I can't book that type in the online system it only says 2 bedroom. So does that mean I have to request it and hope for the best?



A 2-bedroom lockoff is a booking category, so it’s possible none of the lockoff are available — they’re all booked, or the studio portions are all booked which means no lockoffs are available. You can waitlist. (I’m assuming you’re an owner.)


----------



## heapmaster

CarolynFH said:


> A 2-bedroom lockoff is a booking category, so it’s possible none of the lockoff are available — they’re all booked, or the studio portions are all booked which means no lockoffs are available. You can waitlist. (I’m assuming you’re an owner.)


Ah, that makes sense, ya I'm an CC owner but haven't looked at booking a 2 bdrm until now. Thanks a lot for your quick responses! And I didnt even notice the button for not seeing your room...there they are.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone!
I thought I would drop in and say hello.  We’ve recently purchased an add on contract at CCV (already own at BRV and The Poly). 
Wilderness Lodge is hands down our favourite resort and BRV was our first contract.
We stayed in a 1 bedroom at CCV not long after it opened and fell in love with the rooms there.
I’m looking forward to checking out this thread for the amazing hints and tips


----------



## mrsap

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I thought I would drop in and say hello.  We’ve recently purchased an add on contract at CCV (already own at BRV and The Poly).
> Wilderness Lodge is hands down our favourite resort and BRV was our first contract.
> We stayed in a 1 bedroom at CCV not long after it opened and fell in love with the rooms there.
> I’m looking forward to checking out this thread for the amazing hints and tips



and Congrats! Isn’t the Lodge just beautiful?! We were showing family pictures of the lobby at Christmas yesterday, and they said they couldn’t believe how incredible it was. I’d like to add you to the Owners Lineup on Page 1! What’s your UY? Hope to see you around!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## DenLo

Pyotr said:


> We mailed off the paperwork last Monday and it was received on Tuesday. Now I guess I wait until the deed is recorded? How long does this process usually take?



The deed is not recorded until after the 10 day waiting period where the buyer has the right to cancel without penalty.  Then from the date of sale it is usually it is 2 to 3 weeks before the deed posts to the Orange County Comptroller website.


----------



## Philsfan77

For reference...we bought on March 15th...got papers on 18th and sent them back the 20th...our contract closed on April 1st


----------



## Maryellen Sartori

Hi All, random question. Is iced coffee or cold brew available anywhere at the resort?


----------



## dbogen

Maryellen Sartori said:


> Hi All, random question. Is iced coffee or cold brew available anywhere at the resort?



When I did find it, it was really expensive.  I would just fill my cup with ice then coffee, unfortunately that waters it down.  I found my self going for the root-beer with a little milk or cream for that iced coffee craving.


----------



## sleepydog25

Maryellen Sartori said:


> Hi All, random question. Is iced coffee or cold brew available anywhere at the resort?


Not really unless you do as *dbogen* did. There is no coffee shop or coffee service at WL. They have had one on a couple of occasions in Territory Lounge, but there isn't a permanent spot. I'd love them to turn Reunion Station into a coffee bar. THAT might make money. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Not really unless you do as *dbogen* did. There is no coffee shop or coffee service at WL. They have had one on a couple of occasions in Territory Lounge, but there isn't a permanent spot. I'd love them to turn Reunion Station into a coffee bar. THAT might make money. . .



I thought that worked quite well at Territory lounge, for the morning at least, like they have done and continue to do at Bellevue lounge at BWV.  Wish they’d bring that back.   Poly was doing the same thing by their sushi bar location although not certain if they still are or not.


----------



## princessfionasmom

DH finally gave me the go ahead to add on to our DVC points but only if I bought CCV, don’t twist my arm .  Our first home resort is BLT which I absolutely love but I also love CCV and the different experience we had when staying there last year.  I did go with a different use year and I do understand the whole complexity of two different use years but feel with our vacation habits this works best for us.  Took me no time to find a contract, I put in an offer on a 100pt CCV resale contract last night and the buyer accepted it this morning!!! Now on to the torture part of waiting.  I can’t wait to call CCV our home.


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

erikaluvsdisney*February, 2018*June


----------



## princesslover

Hello fellow CCV neighbors!

I am a bit late in finding this thread.   We bought at CCV last April (2018) and just finished our first trip using our points (April 2019).   Sadly, we had 4 stays at the Wilderness Lodge over 8 or so years before we finally admitted to ourselves we needed DVC last year.  I always wanted it, but I never thought hubby would go for it.  He finally caved and is now *almost* a convert.  ;-)   I love, love, love the Wilderness Lodge.  Seriously, it feels like home when we are there.  I still cry when I walk into the lobby every time.  I love watching the water parade at night, the boat to MK, hubby and I having drinks at Geiser Point, the pools - it is our  home.   We are planning our next trip for December (2020) break (December 27-January 3 or 4).  

I have been hearing horror stories about getting studios in December.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the points are high enough during break that the last week in December will be ok.


----------



## ksromack

This may be old news but our DVC guy told me yesterday that points at Riveria and CCV were going up to $210 on June 10th.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ksromack said:


> This may be old news but our DVC guy told me yesterday that points at Riveria and CCV were going up to $210 on June 10th.



CCV yes.  That would be an unprecedented increase for a new resort if Riviera did too.  I suspect that is incorrect information.  Or DVD has gone more bat crazy than I thought.


----------



## Pooh12863

erikaluvsdisney said:


> erikaluvsdisney*February, 2018*June



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

princesslover said:


> Hello fellow CCV neighbors!
> 
> I am a bit late in finding this thread.   We bought at CCV last April (2018) and just finished our first trip using our points (April 2019).   Sadly, we had 4 stays at the Wilderness Lodge over 8 or so years before we finally admitted to ourselves we needed DVC last year.  I always wanted it, but I never thought hubby would go for it.  He finally caved and is now *almost* a convert.  ;-)   I love, love, love the Wilderness Lodge.  Seriously, it feels like home when we are there.  I still cry when I walk into the lobby every time.  I love watching the water parade at night, the boat to MK, hubby and I having drinks at Geiser Point, the pools - it is our  home.   We are planning our next trip for December (2020) break (December 27-January 3 or 4).
> 
> I have been hearing horror stories about getting studios in December.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the points are high enough during break that the last week in December will be ok.



I got a studio for this coming Christmas Dec 22-27 so it’s not impossible. You need to be ready to pull the trigger right at 8 am for your best shot.


----------



## princessfionasmom

princesslover said:


> Hello fellow CCV neighbors!
> 
> I am a bit late in finding this thread.   We bought at CCV last April (2018) and just finished our first trip using our points (April 2019).   Sadly, we had 4 stays at the Wilderness Lodge over 8 or so years before we finally admitted to ourselves we needed DVC last year.  I always wanted it, but I never thought hubby would go for it.  He finally caved and is now *almost* a convert.  ;-)   I love, love, love the Wilderness Lodge.  Seriously, it feels like home when we are there.  I still cry when I walk into the lobby every time.  I love watching the water parade at night, the boat to MK, hubby and I having drinks at Geiser Point, the pools - it is our  home.   We are planning our next trip for December (2020) break (December 27-January 3 or 4).
> 
> I have been hearing horror stories about getting studios in December.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the points are high enough during break that the last week in December will be ok.



CONGRATS!!  

It has been a dream of mine to be down there for Christmas one year and just do the Christmas Party and resort hop to check out the decorations.  Now that we will have points once our resale purchase goes thru I will definitely be putting this on the top of my list.  I’ve never seen Wilderness Lodge at the holidays but I can only imagine how beautiful it is.  Geyser Point is one of our new fav hangout spots.  When we stayed at CCV last Spring we were immediately sold on the place.  I hate to admit it but I didn’t think I’d really like the place, boy was I wrong.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I got a studio for this coming Christmas Dec 22-27 so it’s not impossible. You need to be ready to pull the trigger right at 8 am for your best shot.



That’s awesome!! You’ll be there for my birthday too!!


----------



## princesslover

Pooh12863 said:


> I got a studio for this coming Christmas Dec 22-27 so it’s not impossible. You need to be ready to pull the trigger right at 8 am for your best shot.



That's great to know.   This will be our first time booking online.  The last trip, I booked over the phone so I could speak to a live person and ask questions.  That's the only downside I have about CC - the uncertainty of getting a reservation at 11 months.  It is worth it though!

I will add my info here if someone would like to add me to the group:
*princesslover*April, 2018*December
*
I look forward to following this group!


----------



## sleepydog25

princesslover said:


> Hello fellow CCV neighbors!
> 
> I am a bit late in finding this thread.   We bought at CCV last April (2018) and just finished our first trip using our points (April 2019).   Sadly, we had 4 stays at the Wilderness Lodge over 8 or so years before we finally admitted to ourselves we needed DVC last year.  I always wanted it, but I never thought hubby would go for it.  He finally caved and is now *almost* a convert.  ;-)   I love, love, love the Wilderness Lodge.  Seriously, it feels like home when we are there.  I still cry when I walk into the lobby every time.  I love watching the water parade at night, the boat to MK, hubby and I having drinks at Geiser Point, the pools - it is our  home.   We are planning our next trip for December (2020) break (December 27-January 3 or 4).
> 
> I have been hearing horror stories about getting studios in December.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the points are high enough during break that the last week in December will be ok.


It is true that coveted reservations are getting more difficult, as well as switching out at 7 months to some locations. Disney has sold a lot of points by using the Poly bungalows and now the Copper Creek cabins, only for the buyers to find out that the point cost for those is astronomical. So, the buyers then realize the best bang for their buck lies in studios. Still, if you're ready to book right at 11 months and can be a little flexible with days, it's still doable.


----------



## princesslover

sleepydog25 said:


> It is true that coveted reservations are getting more difficult, as well as switching out at 7 months to some locations. Disney has sold a lot of points by using the Poly bungalows and now the Copper Creek cabins, only for the buyers to find out that the point cost for those is astronomical. So, the buyers then realize the best bang for their buck lies in studios. Still, if you're ready to book right at 11 months and can be a little flexible with days, it's still doable.



I also have heard that the adventure and choice seasons are harder to get for the same reason - DVC owners wanting to get the best bang for their buck.  Those without kids, or those with younger kids who can be pulled from school, will likely want the first two weeks.  So I am hoping that will be in our favor at least a little.  Fingers tightly crossed!   We can be somewhat flexible, but my daughter, who will be in her Senior year of high school, is really not wanting to miss much school.


----------



## sleepydog25

princesslover said:


> I also have heard that the adventure and choice seasons are harder to get for the same reason - DVC owners wanting to get the best bang for their buck.  Those without kids, or those with younger kids who can be pulled from school, will likely want the first two weeks.  So I am hoping that will be in our favor at least a little.  Fingers tightly crossed!   We can be somewhat flexible, but my daughter, who will be in her Senior year of high school, is really not wanting to miss much school.


Yes, those seasons have always been in high demand due to lower point costs. If you note the charts, most of November and December are covered by the Adventure and Choice seasons which means you can enjoy the holiday vibe at a lower point total. So, those have long been a difficult reservation (to include VWL) at 11 months unless you're on the phone or online right when they open up. I further believe that due to the ever tightening window of opportunity, more people are walking reservations which further complicates matters. Best of luck to you for next year's trip! We'll be attempting the same at VWL (our home) though we tend to go for 1BRs so the demand isn't as high.


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

princessfionasmom said:


> DH finally gave me the go ahead to add on to our DVC points but only if I bought CCV, don’t twist my arm .  Our first home resort is BLT which I absolutely love but I also love CCV and the different experience we had when staying there last year.  I did go with a different use year and I do understand the whole complexity of two different use years but feel with our vacation habits this works best for us.  Took me no time to find a contract, I put in an offer on a 100pt CCV resale contract last night and the buyer accepted it this morning!!! Now on to the torture part of waiting.  I can’t wait to call CCV our home.



How does it work with resale points?  Are you now only able to use them at CCV?


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

crvetter said:


> If booking cash through Disney, the general consensus seems to be that the cash side only rents out dedicated 2 bedrooms at the resorts with them.
> 
> If you are booking through points. By renting it would depend on the broker or renter being willing to grab, since they consist of a studio that makes it more difficult to grab. If you are booking yourself through points, if an owner, you will see lockoff as an option but need to book right at 8AM. Though again since they consist of a studio and 1 bedroom they are difficult to grab because of this.



Are 2 bedroom lock offs bigger than reg 2 bedrooms because of the studio?


----------



## FFMickey

erikaluvsdisney said:


> Are 2 bedroom lock offs bigger than reg 2 bedrooms because of the studio?


Same square footage, but dedicated has 2 beds in the second bedroom. We prefer this over the bed and the fold-out.


----------



## crvetter

erikaluvsdisney said:


> How does it work with resale points?  Are you now only able to use them at CCV?


Any resales purchased after 1/19/19 (well sent to ROFR after that date) are subject to the resale restrictions. Any resort existing prior to Riviera can use their points at any of the existing resorts but not Riviera San forward. Riviera and future resorts can only use their points at their home resort once resold. 

So the CCV contract they are buying can stay at CCV and older resorts.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s awesome!! You’ll be there for my birthday too!!



I'll have a piece of 50's Prime Time cheesecake to celebrate.


----------



## Pooh12863

Welcome and congratulations.


princesslover said:


> That's great to know.   This will be our first time booking online.  The last trip, I booked over the phone so I could speak to a live person and ask questions.  That's the only downside I have about CC - the uncertainty of getting a reservation at 11 months.  It is worth it though!
> 
> I will add my info here if someone would like to add me to the group:
> *princesslover*April, 2018*December
> *
> I look forward to following this group!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I'll have a piece of 50's Prime Time cheesecake to celebrate.



 Sounds great!


----------



## Pooh12863

erikaluvsdisney said:


> Are 2 bedroom lock offs bigger than reg 2 bedrooms because of the studio?



I think they are only if you're lucky enough to snag one of the few alternate studio lock-offs.


----------



## princesslover

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, those seasons have always been in high demand due to lower point costs. If you note the charts, most of November and December are covered by the Adventure and Choice seasons which means you can enjoy the holiday vibe at a lower point total. So, those have long been a difficult reservation (to include VWL) at 11 months unless you're on the phone or online right when they open up. I further believe that due to the ever tightening window of opportunity, more people are walking reservations which further complicates matters. Best of luck to you for next year's trip! We'll be attempting the same at VWL (our home) though we tend to go for 1BRs so the demand isn't as high.



Are you also going in 2020?   We will probably be there at the same time.  I'll look for you.    I wouldn't mind moving up to a 1 bdr, but with this time of year, the point allocation is too high for us.  Even with borrowing, we'd be 41 or so points shy.  We really are dependent on a studio this go around.  It is making me nervous, but hopefully being on at 8:00 am and playing around with some dates, we can make it work.


----------



## sleepydog25

princesslover said:


> Are you also going in 2020?   We will probably be there at the same time.  I'll look for you.    I wouldn't mind moving up to a 1 bdr, but with this time of year, the point allocation is too high for us.  Even with borrowing, we'd be 41 or so points shy.  We really are dependent on a studio this go around.  It is making me nervous, but hopefully being on at 8:00 am and playing around with some dates, we can make it work.


Yes, our long term plan is to be there for 10 days (give or take a couple of days). We've gone for a few days during the holiday season perhaps three times, and this year we'll be there two nights right before our Christmas cruise. For 2020, it's a full on Christmas holiday trip at the Lodge and the parks for the first time. See you there!


----------



## Busymom1015

Anyone use Amazon Prime Now at CCV? What address do I use? Wilderness lodge? We leave Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Busymom1015

Oh and to charge phones and iPads do I need to just bring the wires or do I need the plug part too? We usually stay at YC they have the usb built into the plugs is CCV like that too?


----------



## Starwind

Busymom1015 said:


> Anyone use Amazon Prime Now at CCV? What address do I use? Wilderness lodge? We leave Wednesday!!!!



We used the Wilderness Lodge address.

SW


----------



## shairpdrh

Starwind said:


> We used the Wilderness Lodge address.
> 
> SW



Same!


----------



## Pooh12863

Busymom1015 said:


> Oh and to charge phones and iPads do I need to just bring the wires or do I need the plug part too? We usually stay at YC they have the usb built into the plugs is CCV like that too?



The rooms have USB outlets.


----------



## Busymom1015

Pooh12863 said:


> The rooms have USB outlets.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Gabriel Gonzalez

hello all. i am new to this and am trying to figure this out. we bought at CCV GabeGlz*August 2018*September and we are going on our firts trip as DVC owners Dec 2-12, 2019. we are staying in a 2 Bedroom Suite, can anyone help me out and recommend which ones have better views. never stayed a Wilderness Lodge so im pretty clueless if some rooms catch a view of Fireworks and things like that. Thanks!!!


----------



## mrsap

Gabriel Gonzalez said:


> hello all. i am new to this and am trying to figure this out. we bought at CCV GabeGlz*August 2018*September and we are going on our firts trip as DVC owners Dec 2-12, 2019. we are staying in a 2 Bedroom Suite, can anyone help me out and recommend which ones have better views. never stayed a Wilderness Lodge so im pretty clueless if some rooms catch a view of Fireworks and things like that. Thanks!!!



and Congrats! Happy you found us! That’s so exciting you have your first WL/CCV stay coming up!! It’s such a beautiful resort!!! When you walk into the lobby for the very first time and see that Christmas tree, it will take your breath away!!! I hope you enjoy it! I have not stayed in a 2 bedroom yet, but if you check Page 1, I’ve posted some guests room views! I’ve also already added you to Page 1! Have fun and

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Gabriel Gonzalez said:


> hello all. i am new to this and am trying to figure this out. we bought at CCV GabeGlz*August 2018*September and we are going on our first trip as DVC owners Dec 2-12, 2019. we are staying in a 2 Bedroom Suite, can anyone help me out and recommend which ones have better views. never stayed a Wilderness Lodge so I'm pretty clueless if some rooms catch a view of Fireworks and things like that. Thanks!!!


Welcome and congratulations.  You chose a beautiful resort to purchase at, and I bet you can't wait to be there in person.  If you check out the map here you can see that there are 2 bedrooms on all of the floors spread out in various locations.  Our most common room request is for a high floor to get a better view.  Your room will likely either overlook the main pool courtyard (if its an odd numbered room number) or the Boulder Ridge Cove (quieter villas pool) if it is an even room number.  Rooms at the left end of the map open up to the lobby, which is quite spectacular and something else we like to request.  Some prefer to avoid these rooms though because you can hear noise from the WCC restaurant in the lobby in the evenings, but it does quiet down by bedtime.  Unfortunately there isn't a great fireworks view from the rooms, because there is another hotel wing on the other side of the main pool in the way.  You may still catch some of the fireworks from a high floor room on the North side of the wing (with an odd room number), especially if it is a higher numbered room further down the wing.  Finally, one more oddity in WL rooms is that the rooms on the top floor have enclosed "dormer" balconies while lower floors have open railing.  This means that any room numbered 6120 or higher will have an enclosed balcony.  We don't mind these rooms, and the balconies feel quite secure with kids, but they can't see through the railing and you can't see out as well when seated.  
Overall there isn't a bad room at Copper Creek and you should have a great time.  Congratulations and happy planning!


----------



## sleepydog25

Gabriel Gonzalez said:


> hello all. i am new to this and am trying to figure this out. we bought at CCV GabeGlz*August 2018*September and we are going on our firts trip as DVC owners Dec 2-12, 2019. we are staying in a 2 Bedroom Suite, can anyone help me out and recommend which ones have better views. never stayed a Wilderness Lodge so im pretty clueless if some rooms catch a view of Fireworks and things like that. Thanks!!!


As *mrsap* mentions, go to Page 1 and you can click on some of the rooms and the views they have. If you scroll down a bit farther on that page, you will see the schematics for the room numbers on the various floors of Copper Creek. In short, I will tell you that unless you have a room on a high floor and with an odd number (which means it sits overlooking the main pool), you aren't likely to catch any fireworks views. On the even numbered side, your views will mostly be of the new Boulder Ridge pool (yep, you can use that pool, too) and possibly some of Bay Lake. Generally speaking, most on these forums recommend against requesting specific rooms since if that room isn't available, then they have no other criteria on which to gauge your room desires. On the other hand, we do suggest you request something to help out your odds (as no guarantees are ever made to fulfill your request).

Thus, if you want to see the main pool and courtyard area with the good potential to see the geyser, some of Bay Lake, and perhaps some of the fireworks, then you'd request "high floor, odd numbered room," for example. Honestly, there aren't any terrible rooms at the Lodge, and given you've never stayed there, you'll be in awe of everything else around you already: the lobby, the lush grounds, the majestic music, the serenity (relatively speaking). Congratulations on your buy-in to Copper Creek. Enjoy, and keep asking questions. Before you know it, you can be an expert!


----------



## Gabriel Gonzalez

sleepydog25 said:


> As *mrsap* mentions, go to Page 1 and you can click on some of the rooms and the views they have. If you scroll down a bit farther on that page, you will see the schematics for the room numbers on the various floors of Copper Creek. In short, I will tell you that unless you have a room on a high floor and with an odd number (which means it sits overlooking the main pool), you aren't likely to catch any fireworks views. On the even numbered side, your views will mostly be of the new Boulder Ridge pool (yep, you can use that pool, too) and possibly some of Bay Lake. Generally speaking, most on these forums recommend against requesting specific rooms since if that room isn't available, then they have no other criteria on which to gauge your room desires. On the other hand, we do suggest you request something to help out your odds (as no guarantees are ever made to fulfill your request).
> 
> Thus, if you want to see the main pool and courtyard area with the good potential to see the geyser, some of Bay Lake, and perhaps some of the fireworks, then you'd request "high floor, odd numbered room," for example. Honestly, there aren't any terrible rooms at the Lodge, and given you've never stayed there, you'll be in awe of everything else around you already: the lobby, the lush grounds, the majestic music, the serenity (relatively speaking). Congratulations on your buy-in to Copper Creek. Enjoy, and keep asking questions. Before you know it, you can be an expert!




thanks everyone!!! very helpful information!!! ill let everyone know how it goes


----------



## Pooh12863

Gabriel Gonzalez said:


> hello all. i am new to this and am trying to figure this out. we bought at CCV GabeGlz*August 2018*September and we are going on our firts trip as DVC owners Dec 2-12, 2019. we are staying in a 2 Bedroom Suite, can anyone help me out and recommend which ones have better views. never stayed a Wilderness Lodge so im pretty clueless if some rooms catch a view of Fireworks and things like that. Thanks!!!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I’ve posted some guests room views!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



We need to do a better job as a group populating that list.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> We need to do a better job as a group populating that list.



We’re on it!!!!!


----------



## Pyotr

I guess you can include me now. Our first stay will be next month.

 We are going to the parks this weekend but staying off property with some friends.


----------



## mrsap

Happy Star Wars Day!!


----------



## DigitalOlli

We are staying 2 nights at copper creek in June. 
We booked a studio with walk in shower. Which room request whould you make in front of the stay?

we will with our son ( 2 years old) and it will be our first stay.


----------



## mrsap

DigitalOlli said:


> We are staying 2 nights at copper creek in June.
> We booked a studio with walk in shower. Which room request whould you make in front of the stay?
> 
> we will with our son ( 2 years old) and it will be our first stay.



I prefer a courtyard view! Enjoy your first stay! You’re going to love it there!


----------



## pasofan

I posted a while back about our purchase, but in my excitement forgot to put the right info so I could be added to page 1.
pasofan/July 2018/February UY

Our first trip home is fast approaching.  Doing a split stay 6/9-6/12 at Kidani in a savannah studio and 6/12-6/15 at CCV 1 bedroom.  We also have a Thanksgiving trip booked, 11/24-11/27 OKW 1 bedroom and 11/27-11/30 CCV studio.  I am so excited to see the lodge decorated, it has been on my wish list for years!  This will be our first trip outside of summer.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sad news today, RRB’s wife, Cathy called to say that RRB has passed.

Randy loved to cruise, and loved his DVC.  We traded pins and once he stayed at a Poly bungalow and he invited us in to see it, wow!

Cathy looks forward to future visits to WDW with grandchildren.  

Sincerely,
Bobbi


----------



## mrsap

pasofan said:


> I posted a while back about our purchase, but in my excitement forgot to put the right info so I could be added to page 1.
> pasofan/July 2018/February UY
> 
> Our first trip home is fast approaching.  Doing a split stay 6/9-6/12 at Kidani in a savannah studio and 6/12-6/15 at CCV 1 bedroom.  We also have a Thanksgiving trip booked, 11/24-11/27 OKW 1 bedroom and 11/27-11/30 CCV studio.  I am so excited to see the lodge decorated, it has been on my wish list for years!  This will be our first trip outside of summer.



No problem!!! Happy you came back to share! I’ll be sure to add you to our owners list and get your trip dates on Page 1 as well!! The Lodge is breathtaking at Christmas! You’ll love it!!!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Sad news today, RRB’s wife, Cathy called to say that RRB has passed.
> 
> Randy loved to cruise, and loved his DVC.  We traded pins and once he stayed at a Poly bungalow and he invited us in to see it, wow!
> 
> Cathy looks forward to future visits to WDW with grandchildren.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bobbi



My deepest condolences. I’m sorry for the loss of your friend. Please pass on our prayers to his wife and family. He’ll be missed on this board.


----------



## Pens Fan

We just bought our first contract at CCV yesterday - so excited!!  I just want to thank everyone on these boards, as I have been pouring over them for weeks (actually months).  Your insight has been invaluable.  Please add us to the first page listing:

Pens Fan/May2019/September

We won't be booking any DVC trips this year as we are heading to Europe in the Fall for three weeks, but next year is shaping up already.  Fortunately DVC is letting us bank the 2018 points they are giving us with the purchase so we'll have enough points for 2 or 3 trips.   We're letting our son use some of them for his post college graduation victory lap, and then hope to head to Hilton Head for a short family trip in late spring/early summer.  DH and I have wanted to hit Food and Wine for years, and it looks like 2020 will be the time to make it happen, DVC style.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## kungaloosh22

bobbiwoz said:


> Sad news today, RRB’s wife, Cathy called to say that RRB has passed.
> 
> Randy loved to cruise, and loved his DVC.  We traded pins and once he stayed at a Poly bungalow and he invited us in to see it, wow!
> 
> Cathy looks forward to future visits to WDW with grandchildren.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bobbi



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that. I always loved Randy's posts. They were very descriptive and helpful, and he seemed like a genuinely fun, kind, and interesting person. I've been wondering why he hasn't posted much in the past several months.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Sad news today, RRB’s wife, Cathy called to say that RRB has passed.
> 
> Randy loved to cruise, and loved his DVC.  We traded pins and once he stayed at a Poly bungalow and he invited us in to see it, wow!
> 
> Cathy looks forward to future visits to WDW with grandchildren.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bobbi



Condolences to you and his family.


----------



## Pooh12863

Pens Fan said:


> We just bought our first contract at CCV yesterday - so excited!!  I just want to thank everyone on these boards, as I have been pouring over them for weeks (actually months).  Your insight has been invaluable.  Please add us to the first page listing:
> 
> Pens Fan/May2019/September
> 
> We won't be booking any DVC trips this year as we are heading to Europe in the Fall for three weeks, but next year is shaping up already.  Fortunately DVC is letting us bank the 2018 points they are giving us with the purchase so we'll have enough points for 2 or 3 trips.   We're letting our son use some of them for his post college graduation victory lap, and then hope to head to Hilton Head for a short family trip in late spring/early summer.  DH and I have wanted to hit Food and Wine for years, and it looks like 2020 will be the time to make it happen, DVC style.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

Pens Fan said:


> We just bought our first contract at CCV yesterday - so excited!!  I just want to thank everyone on these boards, as I have been pouring over them for weeks (actually months).  Your insight has been invaluable.  Please add us to the first page listing:
> 
> Pens Fan/May2019/September
> 
> We won't be booking any DVC trips this year as we are heading to Europe in the Fall for three weeks, but next year is shaping up already.  Fortunately DVC is letting us bank the 2018 points they are giving us with the purchase so we'll have enough points for 2 or 3 trips.   We're letting our son use some of them for his post college graduation victory lap, and then hope to head to Hilton Head for a short family trip in late spring/early summer.  DH and I have wanted to hit Food and Wine for years, and it looks like 2020 will be the time to make it happen, DVC style.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



and Congrats! Happy to have you here! You’ll definitely be able to make a nice long trip when you’re ready to use your banked points! That’s wonderful your son will use some, what a great way to celebrate college graduation!! Will this be your first time staying at the Lodge? Thanks for posting your info, I’ll be sure to get you up on page1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Sad news today, RRB’s wife, Cathy called to say that RRB has passed.
> 
> Randy loved to cruise, and loved his DVC.  We traded pins and once he stayed at a Poly bungalow and he invited us in to see it, wow!
> 
> Cathy looks forward to future visits to WDW with grandchildren.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bobbi



Very sorry to hear that Bobbi.  Condolences to his family and to you as his friend.


----------



## Pens Fan

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy to have you here! You’ll definitely be able to make a nice long trip when you’re ready to use your banked points! That’s wonderful your son will use some, what a great way to celebrate college graduation!! Will this be your first time staying at the Lodge? Thanks for posting your info, I’ll be sure to get you up on page1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Thanks!  This will be our first time staying at WL, though we've eaten there before and always thought the resort was stunning.  We've always wanted to stay there, but always ended up at an Epcot resort.  I'm sure we'll try to get a BCV reservation from time to time in the future (the back door to Epcot is hard to beat), but we are very excited to stay at CCV for the first few trips, at least.  Actually, we are looking forward to checking out quite a few different resorts.  It's funny, now that we are DVC owners, the "pressure" of finding the perfect place to stay, snagging that hard to get FP or ADR, etc. kind of just melted away.  I'm really looking forward to just experimenting with new Disney experiences, knowing that if we miss out on something one trip we'll be back in the next year or so.    Life is good.


----------



## Pooh12863

Pens Fan said:


> Thanks!  This will be our first time staying at WL, though we've eaten there before and always thought the resort was stunning.  We've always wanted to stay there, but always ended up at an Epcot resort.  I'm sure we'll try to get a BCV reservation from time to time in the future (the back door to Epcot is hard to beat), but we are very excited to stay at CCV for the first few trips, at least.  Actually, we are looking forward to checking out quite a few different resorts.  It's funny, now that we are DVC owners, the "pressure" of finding the perfect place to stay, snagging that hard to get FP or ADR, etc. kind of just melted away.  I'm really looking forward to just experimenting with new Disney experiences, knowing that if we miss out on something one trip we'll be back in the next year or so.    Life is good.



The short line convenience of that back door to Epcot may be short lived as the Skyliner comes on line, only time will tell how it affects the crowd levels at International Gateway.


----------



## Busymom1015

We have one day left from our first stay at CCV (or WL). We usually stay at YC or GF. Honestly I think the villa’s and grounds at WL are very pretty but the housekeeping is horrible! The public bathrooms have all been very disgusting and we’ve complained and they haven’t gotten better I don’t see us staying here ever again. Hopefully we can get villas elsewhere with our points.


----------



## DenLo

Busymom1015 said:


> We have one day left from our first stay at CCV (or WL). We usually stay at YC or GF. Honestly I think the villa’s and grounds at WL are very pretty but the housekeeping is horrible! The public bathrooms have all been very disgusting and we’ve complained and they haven’t gotten better I don’t see us staying here ever again. Hopefully we can get villas elsewhere with our points.



I am surprised as when we have stayed at CCV or BRV the public bathrooms are clean and well maintained.  I would write to the manager.  There should have been a letter with the email address for the manager in your room.  If you don't have that address write to the dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com.


----------



## Busymom1015

DenLo said:


> I am surprised as when we have stayed at CCV or BRV the public bathrooms are clean and well maintained.  I would write to the manager.  There should have been a letter with the email address for the manager in your room.  If you don't have that address write to the dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com.


Thanks! I spoke to 3 managers they didn’t seem to care! Once my son went into the single stall bathroom by salon by the springs and there was literally poop all over the floor!!! The soaps and paper towels in all the bathrooms have been empty numerous times! Urine on the floor in the bathroom by whispering creek and the sink was clogged and full of toilet paper by roaring forks all on multiple days to the point my boys aren’t allowed to use the public bathrooms here they go back to the Villa


----------



## DenLo

I don't know if you spoke to the General Manager but he will care if you write to DVC Member Satisfaction.  Just because guests are slovenly doesn't mean that the employees should not clean it up.  And if they were short of lavatory cleaners then they should have gotten another employee to clean it.  Or even locked the door and closed it to the public.  I doubt Disney will appreciate that the bathrooms were left like that.


----------



## Pens Fan

Pooh12863 said:


> The short line convenience of that back door to Epcot may be short lived as the Skyliner comes on line, only time will tell how it affects the crowd levels at International Gateway.



Oh, I agree!  While we were weighing the pros and cons of the different resorts, BCV was a strong contender due to our history of staying at the Yacht Club over the years strictly due to location.  In the end, the uncertainty of what that entrance would be like in the future definitely diminished the "pluses" of BCV for us.  Then considering it's 2042 end date, we decided it was time to move on for our home resort.  We put our 21 year old son on the deed, and our hope is that he can continue to use the membership long after my husband and I are unable to, so CCV's long contract is exactly what we were wanting.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Busymom1015 said:


> Thanks! I spoke to 3 managers they didn’t seem to care! Once my son went into the single stall bathroom by salon by the springs and there was literally poop all over the floor!!! The soaps and paper towels in all the bathrooms have been empty numerous times! Urine on the floor in the bathroom by whispering creek and the sink was clogged and full of toilet paper by roaring forks all on multiple days to the point my boys aren’t allowed to use the public bathrooms here they go back to the Villa



I've seen the bathrooms by Whisperin Canyon in fairly untidy state but really just paper all over.  I really don't know what it is about that bathroom that it gets that treatment.  I've also been in there when someone was losing the dinner they had just eaten so it's tainted my view of that restroom a bit.   Last time I was in there though it was fine.  Other than that I've never had any complaints about the public restrooms at WL.  Sometimes it's just the timing after uncaring guests have been in there.  What you've described is how I'd describe every Fantasyland bathroom I've been in.  

Very sorry to hear you had all those similar experiences and that it so tainted your stay at CCV.  That's no fun at all.


----------



## mrsap

Busymom1015 said:


> Thanks! I spoke to 3 managers they didn’t seem to care! Once my son went into the single stall bathroom by salon by the springs and there was literally poop all over the floor!!! The soaps and paper towels in all the bathrooms have been empty numerous times! Urine on the floor in the bathroom by whispering creek and the sink was clogged and full of toilet paper by roaring forks all on multiple days to the point my boys aren’t allowed to use the public bathrooms here they go back to the Villa



I’m also shocked by this. I was so impressed by the bathrooms in November. Just so odd that it was multiple bathrooms all in one trip.


----------



## Pyotr

Stalking the rooms paid off today. I was able to score a studio at CC for June 15th.  I had a one bedroom originally booked but I’m only going with my wife and oldest daughter. We don’t plan on being in the room too much, so we don’t need the extra space. 

So it is possible to get a studio within 45 days. You just have to check 3 times a day.


----------



## ciaoaloha31

I am currently looking at purchasing a resale contract at CC or BR/VWL. I have seen plenty of threads and comments on studio availability at CC but what about 1 bedrooms? TIA!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

ciaoaloha31 said:


> I am currently looking at purchasing a resale contract at CC or BR/VWL. I have seen plenty of threads and comments on studio availability at CC but what about 1 bedrooms? TIA!


1 bedroom availability seems to be pretty good, and 2 bedroom maybe even better.  Currently, all of March is still available for 1 bedrooms, despite the 11 month window being into mid April.   Once you get into the 7 month window availability of everything is pretty limited, but you'll avoid that by buying at WL.   Peak times around Christmas are in the highest demand, but you can likely still do pretty well at the 11 month mark.  
1 bedrooms are nice in that they don't have their availability subdivided by the different shower options like the studios and 2 bedroom lockoffs do.  Having more bookable categories means you get to specify exactly what you'll get, but also means that you are picking from two smaller pools of rooms instead of one big one, making availability for longer continuous stays more limited.
Deciding between BRV and CC may be tough, and it may just depend on where you can get the better deal for you.  Being in the main building was big for us, and we like the new room decor.  Each has its perks though, and it is nice that they are all under one roof at WL.  Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## ciaoaloha31

GrandCalifornian said:


> Deciding between BRV and CC may be tough, and it may just depend on where you can get the better deal for you. Being in the main building was big for us, and we like the new room decor. Each has its perks though, and it is nice that they are all under one roof at WL. Good luck with your purchase!


Thanks for the information and Yes, I am having such a hard time choosing since I really like both. Maybe 2 smaller contracts (1 at each property) if the price is right?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

ciaoaloha31 said:


> Thanks for the information and Yes, I am having such a hard time choosing since I really like both. Maybe 2 smaller contracts (1 at each property) if the price is right?


Maybe, but this approach wouldn't work for us since we tend to do fewer stays but stay longer.  If your points are divided between resorts, you can't book a long enough stay at either.  Like many problems though, this can easily be solved by buying more points...all it takes is $$$.
One factor for you to consider is looking at December availability (which is a peak time and right now at the 7 month mark) there is much more 1 bedroom availability at around 7 months at BRV.  This will likely calm down over time, but does reinforce the idea that in the immediate future if you want to get in at CC in peak times you will be much better off with some CC points.


----------



## brandoko

Hi, looking for some help here from some CCV owners 

My wife and I are looking at buying a 125 point contract direct at CCV with the intent to stay in a 1BR every other year for 7-9 nights.  We are targeting a February use year with our trips predominantly happening in May, Sept, Oct.  We'd purchase before the end of May before the point cost increase at CCV.  We've been contemplating it the past couple years, and are curious about booking availability.

Are 1 BR's fairly easy to book 11 months out?  How is the studio situation if we ended up wanting to do a studio sometimes?  Our agent told us that CCV is a good one to have as our home resort since there is limited availability and having 11 month booking window there would be best, plus the fact that if we resold, whomever bought our contract would be able to stay at the original 14 resorts, so the value would maintain well in the resale market if we ever needed to do that.

Thoughts?  Anything you wish you'd known?

Thanks so much for any responses.  You all seem like an awesome group of people.


----------



## Pyotr

I just purchased 125 points last month. It appears as though as long as you book a studio at 11 months, you’ll be fine. 

As far as 1 bedrooms go, February is mostly available, March is 100% available, April so far is 100% available.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brandoko said:


> Hi, looking for some help here from some CCV owners
> 
> My wife and I are looking at buying a 125 point contract direct at CCV with the intent to stay in a 1BR every other year for 7-9 nights.  We are targeting a February use year with our trips predominantly happening in May, Sept, Oct.  We'd purchase before the end of May before the point cost increase at CCV.  We've been contemplating it the past couple years, and are curious about booking availability.
> 
> Are 1 BR's fairly easy to book 11 months out?  How is the studio situation if we ended up wanting to do a studio sometimes?  Our agent told us that CCV is a good one to have as our home resort since there is limited availability and having 11 month booking window there would be best, plus the fact that if we resold, whomever bought our contract would be able to stay at the original 14 resorts, so the value would maintain well in the resale market if we ever needed to do that.
> 
> Thoughts?  Anything you wish you'd known?
> 
> Thanks so much for any responses.  You all seem like an awesome group of people.



Is CCV where you want to have the home resort advantage though?  It's proving to be difficult for studios even at 11 months and during the busiest of times the 1BR's also go very quickly at 11 months.  May and September should probably be fine but October may be hit or miss and it can be difficult to get into other resorts at 7 months then.  You definitely wouldn't want to miss the 11 month booking window opening for any October stays.  DVC does sell points at any and all resorts if there's some other location you'd prefer.  If CCV is where you want to stay then owning there is probably the good idea to be certain you can stay there.  

If you're trips would be May, Sept and October then I'd recommend an April UY.  February isn't the most ideal.


----------



## brandoko

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is CCV where you want to have the home resort advantage though?  It's proving to be difficult for studios even at 11 months and during the busiest of times the 1BR's also go very quickly at 11 months.  May and September should probably be fine but October may be hit or miss and it can be difficult to get into other resorts at 7 months then.  You definitely wouldn't want to miss the 11 month booking window opening for any October stays.  DVC does sell points at any and all resorts if there's some other location you'd prefer.  If CCV is where you want to stay then owning there is probably the good idea to be certain you can stay there.
> 
> If you're trips would be May, Sept and October then I'd recommend an April UY.  February isn't the most ideal.



We love what we've seen of CCV. Wilderness Lodge is such a wonderful resort, and we really like that the CCVs are inside the main hotel. The only other resort we considered owning was Polynesian, but we disliked that there are no 1 BR options with full kitchen, washer/dryer, jacuzzi tub. We didn't want to own at a studio only, since we'd never be able to afford the bungalows. So yes, CCV is definitely our preference for ownership. 

I'd heard that studios are difficult. That's why we wanted to make sure we had enough points to do a 1 BR every other year.

That's great advice about April for the use year. We'd then have until the end of November to bank, correct?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

brandoko said:


> Hi, looking for some help here from some CCV owners
> 
> My wife and I are looking at buying a 125 point contract direct at CCV with the intent to stay in a 1BR every other year for 7-9 nights.  We are targeting a February use year with our trips predominantly happening in May, Sept, Oct.  We'd purchase before the end of May before the point cost increase at CCV.  We've been contemplating it the past couple years, and are curious about booking availability.
> 
> Are 1 BR's fairly easy to book 11 months out?  How is the studio situation if we ended up wanting to do a studio sometimes?  Our agent told us that CCV is a good one to have as our home resort since there is limited availability and having 11 month booking window there would be best, plus the fact that if we resold, whomever bought our contract would be able to stay at the original 14 resorts, so the value would maintain well in the resale market if we ever needed to do that.
> 
> Thoughts?  Anything you wish you'd known?
> 
> Thanks so much for any responses.  You all seem like an awesome group of people.


We bought 150 points direct at Copper Creek in September 2017 and are happy with it. 

In general you can do well booking at 11 months out, but there have been times where studios filled up right at the 11 month mark.  The highest demand time is in December, and for December 2019 everything is filled up before the 7 month mark, even 1 bedrooms. That means it would be impossible to stay there without the home resort booking advantage.  So, while you might not have to book at 11 months you do need to do it before 7 months out. 

We agree that Copper Creek should have a resale advantage over Riviera with the rules changes. 

We haven’t been surprised by much, other than the fact that you can’t always get a studio at 11 months, but it hasn’t affected us.  We expect that things will calm down a bit once Copper Creek isn’t the new resort anymore.  

We also have been surprised at how quickly member events fill up and sell out, but that’s just part of it.  We still get benefits from buying direct with merchandise and AP discounts, and access to the member lounges.  We love getting to own at our very favorite resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brandoko said:


> That's great advice about April for the use year. We'd then have until the end of November to bank, correct?



Yes, the banking deadline for an April UY is November 30.


----------



## vakamalua

We own all our points at OKW; we were able to book a CC 1 BR in late January for late May—at 4 months out.


----------



## badeacon

I feel this is most likely a stupid question as I think I know the answer but have been reading about , evaluating and reevaluating options that my mind is little muddled now.
If buy direct at CCV, will be able to book into original 14 and future resorts at 7 months. If resale ,buyer will be able to book original but not future resorts at 7 months.


----------



## FFMickey

badeacon said:


> If buy direct at CCV, will be able to book into original 14 and future resorts at 7 months. If resale ,buyer will be able to book original but not future resorts at 7 months.


Exactly!


----------



## AussieFan8

We are staying for the first time at CCV this summer - I am so excited! I know this is a random question, but can someone tell me if the showers in the studios have the retractable clothesline? Also, are dish soap and paper towels provided in the kitchenette?


----------



## crvetter

AussieFan8 said:


> We are staying for the first time at CCV this summer - I am so excited! I know this is a random question, but can someone tell me if the showers in the studios have the retractable clothesline? Also, are dish soap and paper towels provided in the kitchenette?


I don’t recall seeing in in the WalkIn Shower rooms as there is the glass doors so I wouldn’t think it was there, same for the tub rooms. However there is the dish soap and paper towels provided.


----------



## AussieFan8

Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

badeacon said:


> I feel this is most likely a stupid question as I think I know the answer but have been reading about , evaluating and reevaluating options that my mind is little muddled now.
> If buy direct at CCV, will be able to book into original 14 and future resorts at 7 months. If resale ,buyer will be able to book original but not future resorts at 7 months.



As of now, if you buy direct, yes you can! Resale, you cannot stay at Riviera and Reflections, but you can book original 14.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## TheHill’s

Hello!! 
Hope you are all well?

We have booked our first stay at CCV for March 25th-April 9th 2020!! We are so excited!! We would of loved to have come this year but what with our daughter starting school in September and us doing our house up, the year is quickly running away with us. 
My husband has never been to Flower and Garden and I’m sure our daughter will love to see some of the Easter preparations. I’m guessing it will be quite busy at that time of year? We survived Thanksgiving last year for our honeymoon, so we are mentally prepared for the crowds and wait times. 
Also we got our blue cards through today so I really do feel like an owner now!!


----------



## EmilyKay

Just bought into CCV last week! We went and just walked around the WL resort the next day we were so excited.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

TheHill’s said:


> We have booked our first stay at CCV for March 25th-April 9th 2020!! We are so excited!! We would of loved to have come this year but what with our daughter starting school in September and us doing our house up, the year is quickly running away with us.
> My husband has never been to Flower and Garden and I’m sure our daughter will love to see some of the Easter preparations. I’m guessing it will be quite busy at that time of year? We survived Thanksgiving last year for our honeymoon, so we are mentally prepared for the crowds and wait times.
> Also we got our blue cards through today so I really do feel like an owner now!!



Care to share any tips about Thanksgiving?


----------



## 1971DBday

bobbiwoz said:


> Sad news today, RRB’s wife, Cathy called to say that RRB has passed.
> 
> Randy loved to cruise, and loved his DVC.  We traded pins and once he stayed at a Poly bungalow and he invited us in to see it, wow!
> 
> Cathy looks forward to future visits to WDW with grandchildren.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bobbi



Prayers for his family and friends!  I’m sure he will watch from up above enjoying along with them!


----------



## 1971DBday

So freak accident yesterday at my daughters track meet.  Officials didn’t cancel soon enough and we didn’t have enough time to safely evacuate.  I was struck from behind by a flying canopy and now I have a fractured radius ( no surgery per initial doctor but I’m going to follow-up with an ortho).  While I consider myself lucky since two others were taken away by ambulance and I just had my son drive me - asking for prayers for the other two and good vibes that this heals in 32 days!!!!

The better news is we are DVC so even if I’m limited there will always be next time (and I’m milking this for a free pass out of RRRC no matter what)!


----------



## mrsap

1971DBday said:


> So freak accident yesterday at my daughters track meet.  Officials didn’t cancel soon enough and we didn’t have enough time to safely evacuate.  I was struck from behind by a flying canopy and now I have a fractured radius ( no surgery per initial doctor but I’m going to follow-up with an ortho).  While I consider myself lucky since two others were taken away by ambulance and I just had my son drive me - asking for prayers for the other two and good vibes that this heals in 32 days!!!!
> 
> The better news is we are DVC so even if I’m limited there will always be next time (and I’m milking this for a free pass out of RRRC no matter what)!



I’m so sorry you had to go through this. I hope you’re better in time for your trip and I hope the others are ok!!


----------



## mrsap

EmilyKay said:


> Just bought into CCV last week! We went and just walked around the WL resort the next day we were so excited.



 and Congrats! So happy for you! Isn’t it beautiful?! Did you book your welcome home visit yet? What is your Use Year? I’ll get you up on Page 1 along with the other Owners!! Congrats again and 

*WELCOME HOME!*



TheHill’s said:


> Hello!!
> Hope you are all well?
> 
> We have booked our first stay at CCV for March 25th-April 9th 2020!! We are so excited!! We would of loved to have come this year but what with our daughter starting school in September and us doing our house up, the year is quickly running away with us.
> My husband has never been to Flower and Garden and I’m sure our daughter will love to see some of the Easter preparations. I’m guessing it will be quite busy at that time of year? We survived Thanksgiving last year for our honeymoon, so we are mentally prepared for the crowds and wait times.
> Also we got our blue cards through today so I really do feel like an owner now!!



That’s wonderful!! It’s so nice when you have everything booked so you have something to look forward to! I’ll be sure to get your dates up on Page 1!!


----------



## mrsap

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Care to share any tips about Thanksgiving?



We go Thanksgiving week and the week after - have been since 2004! The week of Thanksgiving, of course, is very crowded (especially when compared to the week after!) I do love being there for a holiday though!!! EVERYTHING is Christmas at that time!!! The sights and sounds, the food - and I Love it!!! I’d recommend Cape May Cafe for Thanksgiving dinner, they do a nice job! Have fun!!


----------



## Pooh12863

EmilyKay said:


> Just bought into CCV last week! We went and just walked around the WL resort the next day we were so excited.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Flobee

We are looking to purchase at CCV but I've been reading horror stories about booking availability at CCV. Booking at the 11 month window is availability really that bad between fall and winter months? Say Oct. To Feb. We are flexible on dates between those months but like to stay for 8-10 nights


----------



## Sanwich

Flobee said:


> We are looking to purchase at CCV but I've been reading horror stories about booking availability at CCV. Booking at the 11 month window is availability really that bad between fall and winter months? Say Oct. To Feb. We are flexible on dates between those months but like to stay for 8-10 nights



I will start off by saying that I don’t want to seem too gloom-and-doomy (we love our DVC in general, really! and CCV is an awesome place to stay), and I’m sure other folks will chime in about how they had no problems getting a reservation. That said, here is my take on this topic:

Mainly it depends on what room size you’re looking for. My experience has been primarily keeping an eye on studio availability, and all I can say is that it is extremely competitive at 11 months, particularly in the fall through early winter. While one bedrooms aren’t exactly wide open all the time, it’s my understanding that they are much easier to snag.

If you do want a studio at CCV, you may have an “okay” chance of getting what you want at 11 months if you are online the second that window opens. Keep in mind the “fall frenzy” time of year is only getting more popular, so I would bet rooms are only going to get harder to book during these months. I don’t have a lot of experience with reservations longer than a week, but (again) my understanding is that you need to be on the ball (adding days as soon as you can) to be able to get the full timeframe you need.

Basically it comes down to what you’re willing to do to try for your ideal reservation, and then adjust if you can’t initially get what you want... get up early at 11 months initially, possibly deal with waitlisting and stalking, etc. While I love a good chase (got BWV standard for this fall), I can’t imagine having to deal with all that just to book _any_ studio at my own home resort. That’s the part that bothers me personally the most, because at least with things like BWV you have the option of a pricier category of studio as a backup.

In short, Disney has really made a mess of CCV, which is a great resort and could have been a lot better without the cabin points mucking up the system (among other balance issues).


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Flobee said:


> We are looking to purchase at CCV but I've been reading horror stories about booking availability at CCV. Booking at the 11 month window is availability really that bad between fall and winter months? Say Oct. To Feb. We are flexible on dates between those months but like to stay for 8-10 nights



We have owned at CCV since 2017 and would echo much of what @Sanwich said above.   We stay for 9 nights and have had no problem booking for September trips.  This year we also booked a February trip at 11 months with no problem.   Room type is definitely key.  While we have seen that studios were still available in both shower configurations when we booked for September, we have seen them fill up for winter dates at the 11 month mark.  We tend to book 2 bedrooms and have had no problem at all, and in general the 1 bedrooms seem to have nice availability, in part because they are not sub-divided between different shower/tub types like the studios and lockoffs are.  In general though, as long as you avoid the peak week between Christmas and New years and a few holiday weekends, there is some studio availability at 11 months.  For example, 11 months from today is April 21, 2020 and both studio types are available for booking from April 19th onward, but both types are sold out for April 18th.  Some of this is the spring break rush, but it isn't the wide open availability you'd hope for.  

Availability was our biggest concern prior to buying, and while it has been worse than they made it sound (especially for studios) we have avoided any issues by going with larger room types and being sure to book right at 11 months.  Good luck with your decision.  Copper Creek is a wonderful resort, as lots of people agree.


----------



## Flobee

@Sanwich and @GrandCalifornian thank you for the input. Studios and 1 Bedrooms is what we are looking at. We've always stayed at the value resorts but decided to step up our resort game and get into the DVC. This availability issue was something I missed in my research. Why does Disney make things so difficult lol


----------



## princessfionasmom

I am so happy, today we become proud owners of a nice 100pt contract at CCV!!  Our UY is June.  It was sent to Disney on 5/3 and today found out Disney waived their ROFR.  We now have two homes, BLT and CCV.  My family fell in love with CCV during our trip there last April (which we are able to get at 7 month is out, in a studio, so it is possible).  DH insisted that if we added on it had to be here and it is. One of these years my goal is to be there for Christmas!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flobee said:


> @Sanwich and @GrandCalifornian thank you for the input. Studios and 1 Bedrooms is what we are looking at. We've always stayed at the value resorts but decided to step up our resort game and get into the DVC. This availability issue was something I missed in my research. Why does Disney make things so difficult lol


I've owned DVC for 15 years and enjoyed it, and as mentioned above, I also don't want to be too gloomy. However, to answer that last sentence: money. Disney realized that by building cabins or bungalows (or whatever they'll be called at Reflections), they can offer more points. People are mesmerized by the cachet of cabins and bungalows, and visions of staying there dance in their heads. The reality is, however, that a relative few buy enough points to be able to stay more than a night or two in a cabin or bungalow. What's the alternative? Stretch the points you have and book a studio. So, if a DVC agent sits down with a potential buyer and waxes eloquent about the cabins at CCV, and then the buyer purchases 200 points, all seems well. . .except when said buyer later realizes that he/she doesn't want to bank and borrow to stay 4-5 nights but would rather stay at the new resort most every year. That means a studio and that means more competition for them. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Pooh12863

princessfionasmom said:


> I am so happy, today we become proud owners of a nice 100pt contract at CCV!!  Our UY is June.  It was sent to Disney on 5/3 and today found out Disney waived their ROFR.  We now have two homes, BLT and CCV.  My family fell in love with CCV during our trip there last April (which we are able to get at 7 month is out, in a studio, so it is possible).  DH insisted that if we added on it had to be here and it is. One of these years my goal is to be there for Christmas!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

princessfionasmom said:


> I am so happy, today we become proud owners of a nice 100pt contract at CCV!!  Our UY is June.  It was sent to Disney on 5/3 and today found out Disney waived their ROFR.  We now have two homes, BLT and CCV.  My family fell in love with CCV during our trip there last April (which we are able to get at 7 month is out, in a studio, so it is possible).  DH insisted that if we added on it had to be here and it is. One of these years my goal is to be there for Christmas!



 and Congrats! So exciting when you pass ROFR! CCV is just beautiful and I think it’s the perfect home away from home! Christmas week would be amazing!! We typically go for Thanksgiving and there’s NOTHING else like it! I’ll be sure to get you up on the Owners List! 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## EmilyKay

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! So happy for you! Isn’t it beautiful?! Did you book your welcome home visit yet? What is your Use Year? I’ll get you up on Page 1 along with the other Owners!! Congrats again and
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We did book our welcome home visit last week!
> Our use year is December


----------



## Dean Marino

MIGHT be off topic - but worth noting?

NO DVC Resort is truly "sold out".  With a little patience, one can buy DIRECT (or resale) points at ANY of these.

So the tried & true advice sticks:  "Buy where you want to STAY".  If you have to call DVC, tell em where you WANT to stay?  You can get anything.  You MAY have to wait... but DVC repossess points, forecloses on points, and generally re-acquires points every day of the week, for all properties.

True story:  DW & I wanted BRV in 2012.  A "sold out" DVC.  We called.  We explained that if WDW wanted the money?  We would get this.
Two weeks went by.  And we had 270 points, direct from Disney.

But wait - there is MORE .  We wanted 30 more points, BRV, same use year - in 2018, direct from Disney .  Remember - BRV is "sold out" .
Took us two weeks .

So - when visiting those DVC Kiosks?  Just because Aulani, SSR, Riveara. CCV are being pushed?   You do not have to buy this stuff.  "Buy where you want to STAY" - GET that 11 month booking window?  And please - don't finance.  We love you, and financing is death on a stick .

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> MIGHT be off topic - but worth noting?
> 
> NO DVC Resort is truly "sold out".  With a little patience, one can buy DIRECT (or resale) points at ANY of these.
> 
> So the tried & true advice sticks:  "Buy where you want to STAY".  If you have to call DVC, tell em where you WANT to stay?  You can get anything.  You MAY have to wait... but DVC repossess points, forecloses on points, and generally re-acquires points every day of the week, for all properties.
> 
> True story:  DW & I wanted BRV in 2012.  A "sold out" DVC.  We called.  We explained that if WDW wanted the money?  We would get this.
> Two weeks went by.  And we had 270 points, direct from Disney.
> 
> But wait - there is MORE .  We wanted 30 more points, BRV, same use year - in 2018, direct from Disney .  Remember - BRV is "sold out" .
> Took us two weeks .
> 
> So - when visiting those DVC Kiosks?  Just because Aulani, SSR, Riveara. CCV are being pushed?   You do not have to buy this stuff.  "Buy where you want to STAY" - GET that 11 month booking window?  And please - don't finance.  We love you, and financing is death on a stick .
> 
> All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


Here's another anecdote to add to *Dean's*. We took a tour of the then brand new Copper Creek demo rooms. We weren't interested in those, but had a passing thought to buy BLT as we love to stay there when MK is our focus. The sales agent said that wasn't an active resort vis-a-vis sales; however, he said he'd go check to see if there might happen to be anything. Ten minutes later, he came back and said there was a 128-pt contract available at BLT, and we could buy any portion (or all) of those points. We wound up opting out due to not wanting to make that financial commitment for such a long term. The point is, if you want a resort, chances are they can find something if you're willing to be a little patient.


----------



## AussieFan8

I know it can be difficult to get a room at WL/CCV during the holidays. I am a non-owner hoping to rent points for a CCV studio during the holidays in 2020. Would you expect more availability the week of Thanksgiving or the week before Christmas (ie December 19-24)? I am also open to a BRV studio if that would be easier to get. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

AussieFan8 said:


> I know it can be difficult to get a room at WL/CCV during the holidays. I am a non-owner hoping to rent points for a CCV studio during the holidays in 2020. Would you expect more availability the week of Thanksgiving or the week before Christmas (ie December 19-24)? I am also open to a BRV studio if that would be easier to get. Thanks in advance!



IMO BRV will be easier.  

Thanksgiving itself is popular although most places if you're booking the entire week it's not terrible to get at 11 months.  The week before Christmas can be easier but I don't think that was the case with CCV this year.


----------



## AussieFan8

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> IMO BRV will be easier.
> 
> Thanksgiving itself is popular although most places if you're booking the entire week it's not terrible to get at 11 months.  The week before Christmas can be easier but I don't think that was the case with CCV this year.


Agree that VWL (BRV if you must) would be slightly easier. Neither date is going to be easy; however, the week before Christmas is insanely popular because (a) it's the week before Christmas, and (b) it's the second cheapest season for point usage. I think your odds of securing a room at Thanksgiving would be slightly better than the week before Christmas.


----------



## AussieFan8

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree that VWL (BRV if you must) would be slightly easier. Neither date is going to be easy; however, the week before Christmas is insanely popular because (a) it's the week before Christmas, and (b) it's the second cheapest season for point usage. I think your odds of securing a room at Thanksgiving would be slightly better than the week before Christmas.



Thanks, I had seen that the points were lower just before Christmas which seemed strange to me but also had me worried about that week. I think it would likely be smart to try for Thanksgiving and, if we can't get it, try for the other. If we tried Christmas first and had to revert back to Thanksgiving, I doubt that anything would be available.


----------



## Suzanne 718

Bought DVC at end of last year (Suzanne718*November 2018*June) with CCV as home resort but our first stay is actually coming up in a few weeks at Vero Beach. Really excited about our first DVC trip but also look forward to being able to stay at CCV next year.


----------



## Linda67

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Isn’t the Lodge just beautiful?! We were showing family pictures of the lobby at Christmas yesterday, and they said they couldn’t believe how incredible it was. I’d like to add you to the Owners Lineup on Page 1! What’s your UY? Hope to see you around!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thanks for the warm welcome!  We have a February UY


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> We go Thanksgiving week and the week after - have been since 2004! The week of Thanksgiving, of course, is very crowded (especially when compared to the week after!) I do love being there for a holiday though!!! EVERYTHING is Christmas at that time!!! The sights and sounds, the food - and I Love it!!! I’d recommend Cape May Cafe for Thanksgiving dinner, they do a nice job! Have fun!!


Any experience with the second week of December, crowd wise? We will be there this year. Have never been at Christmas. This is also our “fixed” week.


----------



## petermac

I am petermac/October2017/June Just returned from a 5 night stay at the Poly in a studio.  Next stay is at CCV Nov. 13-20 in a 1BR.  Just returned Saturday night and I'm ready to go back!


----------



## mrsap

petermac said:


> I am petermac/October2017/June Just returned from a 5 night stay at the Poly in a studio.  Next stay is at CCV Nov. 13-20 in a 1BR.  Just returned Saturday night and I'm ready to go back!



and Congrats! Happy you found us! How  was your trip? I hope you had a great time! I’m sure you’re looking forward to a one bedroom at Copper Creek!  I love all the space it offers! Thank you for all your information, I’ll be sure to get you up on the owners list and put your vacation days up there as well!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Suzanne 718 said:


> Bought DVC at end of last year (Suzanne718*November 2018*June) with CCV as home resort but our first stay is actually coming up in a few weeks at Vero Beach. Really excited about our first DVC trip but also look forward to being able to stay at CCV next year.



 and Congrats!! Welcome to our little board! We’re happy to have you! That’s so exciting you are staying at Vero beach in a couple weeks! I’ve never been,  so please let us know how it was!  Thank you for posting your information string! I will be sure to get you up on page one!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## petermac

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy you found us! How  was your trip? I hope you had a great time! I’m sure you’re looking forward to a one bedroom at Copper Creek!  I love all the space it offers! Thank you for all your information, I’ll be sure to get you up on the owners list and put your vacation days up there as well!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thanks! It was fun(aren't they all?). It was my first time at the Poly, and I liked the resort. I loved the convenience of being so close to the TTC. I had a Lake view, and that was nice. Overall,  I still prefer WL. Weather was hot, but blue skies all day every day, so that was amazing! I enjoyed the DVC Moonlight  Magic event in Epcot -- what a great perk! Did the member tour of Soarin' too, and KTTK. Enjoyed both, so it was definitely a very memorable vacation.


----------



## mrsap

petermac said:


> Thanks! It was fun(aren't they all?). It was my first time at the Poly, and I liked the resort. I loved the convenience of being so close to the TTC. I had a Lake view, and that was nice. Overall,  I still prefer WL. Weather was hot, but blue skies all day every day, so that was amazing! I enjoyed the DVC Moonlight  Magic event in Epcot -- what a great perk! Did the member tour of Soarin' too, and KTTK. Enjoyed both, so it was definitely a very memorable vacation.



Sounds like you had a great trip! So lucky you got to do Moonlight Magic! They never fall during our vacations! I also stayed at Poly for the first time this past summer and we really enjoyed it as well!  Happy you had a great time! Your next trip isn’t too far away! I will also be going in November, but we arrive on Thanksgiving! I put your information, as well as your next vacation dates, on page one! Make sure you visit us often!


----------



## petermac

mrsap said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip! So lucky you got to do Moonlight Magic! They never fall during our vacations! I also stayed at Poly for the first time this past summer and we really enjoyed it as well!  Happy you had a great time! Your next trip isn’t too far away! I will also be going in November, but we arrive on Thanksgiving! I put your information, as well as your next vacation dates, on page one! Make sure you visit us often!


Thanks @mrsap I appreciate it. Yes, it was strictly luck that the event fell during my vacation, and a little planning to register and enjoy it. I have visited more than once in November after Thanksgiving and I love being there that time of year. It's so magical! Would've done the same this time, but my AP expires November  27th, and I wanted to squeeze in a 3rd trip on it. So maybe next year....


----------



## mrsap

petermac said:


> Thanks @mrsap I appreciate it. Yes, it was strictly luck that the event fell during my vacation, and a little planning to register and enjoy it. I have visited more than once in November after Thanksgiving and I love being there that time of year. It's so magical! Would've done the same this time, but my AP expires November  27th, and I wanted to squeeze in a 3rd trip on it. So maybe next year....



I completely agree!! Late November is my favorite time to visit! (LOVE everything Christmas!!) There’s nowhere else I’d rather be for the holidays! Hope you can get back there next year for the holidays!


----------



## petermac

AussieFan8 said:


> I know it can be difficult to get a room at WL/CCV during the holidays. I am a non-owner hoping to rent points for a CCV studio during the holidays in 2020. Would you expect more availability the week of Thanksgiving or the week before Christmas (ie December 19-24)? I am also open to a BRV studio if that would be easier to get. Thanks in advance!


My guess -- and that's simply what it is, a guess -- would be the week immediately after Thanksgiving,  like the Saturday -Monday after. People will come specifically for the holiday, then leave to return to school and work. I believe BRV will be much easier to secure.


----------



## hawk17

Hi Group and Hi mrsap.

Found this board trying to find a group of fellow neighbors. After my family's very first Disney trip, we bought into DVC and chose Copper Creek as our Home.

After staying at Art of Animation, I really wanted to continue to come back to Disney with my girls, but after doing some homework, I realized how to obtain Villas for larger groups, and how to get the Deluxe Resorts at a better rate. So, no brainer, We joined DVC in July 2017.

hawk17*July 2017*December

In 2017 We stayed in AoA - Little Mermaid Studio
In 2018 We did a split stay at AK Jambo House - 2 Bedroom and OKW - 2 Bedroom (took my in-laws for their first time)
In 2019 (in 11 days) We will be staying at Copper Creek - Studio.


----------



## mrsap

hawk17 said:


> Hi Group and Hi mrsap.
> 
> Found this board trying to find a group of fellow neighbors. After my family's very first Disney trip, we bought into DVC and chose Copper Creek as our Home.
> 
> After staying at Art of Animation, I really wanted to continue to come back to Disney with my girls, but after doing some homework, I realized how to obtain Villas for larger groups, and how to get the Deluxe Resorts at a better rate. So, no brainer, We joined DVC in July 2017.
> 
> hawk17*July 2017*December
> 
> In 2017 We stayed in AoA - Little Mermaid Studio
> In 2018 We did a split stay at AK Jambo House - 2 Bedroom and OKW - 2 Bedroom (took my in-laws for their first time)
> In 2019 (in 11 days) We will be staying at Copper Creek - Studio.



 So happy you found us!!! It’s nice to meet other fellow neighbors!! So exciting about your upcoming trip in 11 days!!!! Please make sure you come back and share some pictures with us! Thank you  for posting your string! I will get you up on the owners list right now! Hope you have a great trip!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Double


----------



## Blaine09

Hey guys, I’m new to the site. My wife and I just finished up our trip to Disney World yesterday and we took a DVC tour. After it was all said and done we are now officially members of Copper Creek. I can’t wait for our first stay there and learning from everyone on the site.


----------



## C.R.

Blaine09 said:


> Hey guys, I’m new to the site. My wife and I just finished up our trip to Disney World yesterday and we took a DVC tour. After it was all said and done we are now officially members of Copper Creek. I can’t wait for our first stay there and learning from everyone on the site.


Welcome home!  I also just closed on CCV and am looking forward to my first trip in December.


----------



## mrsap

to the boards and Congrats on your DVC purchase at CCV! How was your trip? Did you stay at Wilderness Lodge? The property is just SO beautiful! You’re going to love it!! What is your Use year? I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Welcome to the boards again and

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

C.R. said:


> Welcome home!  I also just closed on CCV and am looking forward to my first trip in December.



 neighbor! Congrats on your new purchase!! Did you book your Welcome Home trip yet?! I love it at CCV and I think it’s the perfect ‘home away from home!’ What is your Use Year? I’ll be sure to add you to the Owners List on Page 1! Welcome to our thread and

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Blaine09

mrsap said:


> to the boards and Congrats on your DVC purchase at CCV! How was your trip? Did you stay at Wilderness Lodge? The property is just SO beautiful! You’re going to love it!! What is your Use year? I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1! Welcome to the boards again and
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thanks, We stayed at Saratoga Springs, but we checked it out and it looks amazing so we picked
 that over the Riviera. We liked the boat access to the Magic Kingdom. 
Blaine,May 2019, December use year


----------



## C.R.

mrsap said:


> neighbor! Congrats on your new purchase!! Did you book your Welcome Home trip yet?! I love it at CCV and I think it’s the perfect ‘home away from home!’ What is your Use Year? I’ll be sure to add you to the Owners List on Page 1! Welcome to our thread and
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Yes my welcome home trip is in December, and I'm a December Use year, thanks!


----------



## Pooh12863

petermac said:


> I am petermac/October2017/June Just returned from a 5 night stay at the Poly in a studio.  Next stay is at CCV Nov. 13-20 in a 1BR.  Just returned Saturday night and I'm ready to go back!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

Blaine09 said:


> Thanks, We stayed at Saratoga Springs, but we checked it out and it looks amazing so we picked
> that over the Riviera. We liked the boat access to the Magic Kingdom.
> Blaine,May 2019, December use year



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

hawk17 said:


> Hi Group and Hi mrsap.
> 
> Found this board trying to find a group of fellow neighbors. After my family's very first Disney trip, we bought into DVC and chose Copper Creek as our Home.
> 
> After staying at Art of Animation, I really wanted to continue to come back to Disney with my girls, but after doing some homework, I realized how to obtain Villas for larger groups, and how to get the Deluxe Resorts at a better rate. So, no brainer, We joined DVC in July 2017.
> 
> hawk17*July 2017*December
> 
> In 2017 We stayed in AoA - Little Mermaid Studio
> In 2018 We did a split stay at AK Jambo House - 2 Bedroom and OKW - 2 Bedroom (took my in-laws for their first time)
> In 2019 (in 11 days) We will be staying at Copper Creek - Studio.



Welcome to the group.


----------



## Pooh12863

C.R. said:


> Welcome home!  I also just closed on CCV and am looking forward to my first trip in December.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## ksromack

BWV Dreamin said:


> Any experience with the second week of December, crowd wise? We will be there this year. Have never been at Christmas. This is also our “fixed” week.


This year we are vacationing Dec 9-15 with the last 2 nights being at CCV......we love this time of year and went a little earlier last year (day after Thanksgiving and the next full week).  WL is the most gorgeous resort during the holidays!


petermac said:


> Thanks! It was fun(aren't they all?). It was my first time at the Poly, and I liked the resort. I loved the convenience of being so close to the TTC. I had a Lake view, and that was nice. Overall,  I still prefer WL. Weather was hot, but blue skies all day every day, so that was amazing! I enjoyed the DVC Moonlight  Magic event in Epcot -- what a great perk! Did the member tour of Soarin' too, and KTTK. Enjoyed both, so it was definitely a very memorable vacation.


 We stayed 2 nights at Poly last year and are staying 2 nights on points in September (and 2 additional nights at CCV).....we really need to add on  more points!


----------



## shairpdrh

It is so fun to see so many new people joining in!


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> It is so fun to see so many new people joining in!



It really is!!! Looking forward to hearing about everyone’s upcoming trips!!!


----------



## mrsap

C.R. said:


> Yes my welcome home trip is in December, and I'm a December Use year, thanks!



Awesome! Thanks! I’ll get you up on page 1. If you would also like me to list your trip dates, I can do that as well.


----------



## Blaine09

We are going back to Disney in late Jan. 2020 and wanted it to be our 1st stay at CCV but we had to get on the wait list. Has anyone had any luck getting rooms on the wait list?


----------



## Maryellen Sartori

Hi All, quick question for those who have been recently. Is Geyser Point a good spot to watch the MK fireworks, or are we better trying to go over to the Poly beach?

Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Maryellen Sartori said:


> Hi All, quick question for those who have been recently. Is Geyser Point a good spot to watch the MK fireworks, or are we better trying to go over to the Poly beach?
> 
> Thank you!



Definitely a great place. You can see the fireworks, but obviously, no projections (either location).


----------



## MilesMouse

Our family is planning our first DVC trip together at Aulani next summer as new members. DW and I did some point math and we couldn’t resist and booked a weekend next April so that will be our first official trip home to CCV. And the best part is that we’ll get to celebrate our new baby boy’s first birthday in magic kingdom! Hopefully he’ll have some decent hair to get his first haircut at Main Street barber.


----------



## 1971DBday

I need a little help. We have an upcoming trip in June and we were watching A YouTube video of someone’s  two bedroom.   On the video the master bathroom had a tub/ shower combination .  DH really wants the standalone shower in the master.  Is the shower/tub combo standard in all of the dedicated two bedrooms?  TYIA


----------



## storey13

1971DBday said:


> I need a little help. We have an upcoming trip in June and we were watching A YouTube video of someone’s  two bedroom.   On the video the master bathroom had a tub/ shower combination .  DH really wants the standalone shower in the master.  Is the shower/tub combo standard in all of the dedicated two bedrooms?  TYIA



As far as I know, all of the dedicated two bedrooms have a separate shower and jetted tub in the master bedroom (1 king bed). The 2 bedroom lockoff will also be the same way. Perhaps the bathroom you saw on the video was the second bedroom (1 bed and pull out sofa). The bathroom connected to that will be a studio that will have a shower/tub combo or shower only.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

1971DBday said:


> I need a little help. We have an upcoming trip in June and we were watching A YouTube video of someone’s  two bedroom.   On the video the master bathroom had a tub/ shower combination .  DH really wants the standalone shower in the master.  Is the shower/tub combo standard in all of the dedicated two bedrooms?  TYIA



The only thing I can think of if it was the master bathroom is that it actually was an HA w/tub variation.  Otherwise as @storey13 shared the master should have both a soaking type tub and a walk in shower.


----------



## 1971DBday

storey13 said:


> As far as I know, all of the dedicated two bedrooms have a separate shower and jetted tub in the master bedroom (1 king bed). The 2 bedroom lockoff will also be the same way. Perhaps the bathroom you saw on the video was the second bedroom (1 bed and pull out sofa). The bathroom connected to that will be a studio that will have a shower/tub combo or shower only.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> The only thing I can think of if it was the master bathroom is that it actually was an HA w/tub variation.  Otherwise as @storey13 shared the master should have both a soaking type tub and a walk in shower.



Thanks.  The video shows a dedicated since there are two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.


----------



## crvetter

1971DBday said:


> Thanks.  The video shows a dedicated since there are two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.


Looks like a HA room with all the grab bars like @KAT4DISNEY thought. The bathroom layout is different too. The tub/shower combo area is much larger to handle accessibility. 

An aside question do all the dedicated 2 beds have the full size washer and dryer? I had assumed all were just the apartment sized stackables like those in the 1 bed. Maybe because this is a HA that switched the location of the closet and washer and dryer locations (to afford the larger size). It just doesn’t match the layouts on the DVC site.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

crvetter said:


> Looks like a HA room with all the grab bars like @KAT4DISNEY thought. The bathroom layout is different too. The tub/shower combo area is much larger to handle accessibility.
> 
> An aside question do all the dedicated 2 beds have the full size washer and dryer? I had assumed all were just the apartment sized stackables like those in the 1 bed. Maybe because this is a HA that switched the location of the closet and washer and dryer locations (to afford the larger size). It just doesn’t match the layouts on the DVC site.



I'd suspect it's just because of the HA.  Having a stackable with dryer up high might not work.  But I don't know for certain if this is unique or if it's in all of the 2BR's.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

1971DBday said:


> Thanks.  The video shows a dedicated since there are two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.



That's definitely an HA unit so not the usual set up.  There's other clues besides the grab bars.  In the kitchen the microwave is on the counter instead of mounted above the stove.  And the area under the sink is open to allow a wheelchair to glide underneath instead of being a cabinet.  The filmer noted it was a place for the garbage and recycling but it's actually open that way to allow for a wheelchair.   Also the main sink in the master also is open to allow a wheelchair to glide under so the user can get close to the sink vs the cabinet that would be there in a non-HA room.


----------



## Pooh12863

crvetter said:


> Looks like a HA room with all the grab bars like @KAT4DISNEY thought. The bathroom layout is different too. The tub/shower combo area is much larger to handle accessibility.
> 
> An aside question do all the dedicated 2 beds have the full size washer and dryer? I had assumed all were just the apartment sized stackables like those in the 1 bed. Maybe because this is a HA that switched the location of the closet and washer and dryer locations (to afford the larger size). It just doesn’t match the layouts on the DVC site.



I think KAT4DISNEY is correct on the video being an ADA unit, You're giving up the Master Bath vanity in the Whirlpool tub room for the larger ADA tub. The floor plan of a reguar 2 Bedroom shows a stackable washer/dryer behind the refrigerator.


----------



## deerh

Will be at CCV in 13 days!!!! June 16, 2019!!!! 2nd stay at our "new Home"!!!!!!


----------



## cellomom

Hi neighbors,   New CCV Members, our first stay at  CCV trip this December 2019.   Looking forward to a wonderful Christmas trip.


----------



## Pooh12863

cellomom said:


> Hi neighbors,   New CCV Members, our first stay at  CCV trip this December 2019.   Looking forward to a wonderful Christmas trip.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

deerh said:


> Will be at CCV in 13 days!!!! June 16, 2019!!!! 2nd stay at our "new Home"!!!!!!



So exciting! I hope you have a great time! Please take some pictures for us!!!



cellomom said:


> Hi neighbors,   New CCV Members, our first stay at  CCV trip this December 2019.   Looking forward to a wonderful Christmas trip.



 and Congrats! So happy for you! Welcome to our little board! Christmas at WL is Incredible!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful trip!  What is your use year? Also, what are your exact trip dates? I can get them both up on page 1 for you!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## jwhite2004

We’re here now on our first stay since becoming owners.  Did a couple nights in a studio then moved to a 2BR when some family arrived (total 8 nights).  The 2BR room is fantastic, so glad we joined.

Purchased in September 2018, March UY


----------



## mrsap

jwhite2004 said:


> We’re here now on our first stay since becoming owners.  Did a couple nights in a studio then moved to a 2BR when some family arrived (total 8 nights).  The 2BR room is fantastic, so glad we joined.
> 
> Purchased in September 2018, March UY



 Thanks for checking in! Hope you’re having a wonderful time! Please take some pictures for us!


----------



## shairpdrh

cellomom said:


> Hi neighbors,   New CCV Members, our first stay at  CCV trip this December 2019.   Looking forward to a wonderful Christmas trip.



Congrats and ! I will be jealous of your December stay at CCV. We choose Poly this time but will definitely be visiting WL.



jwhite2004 said:


> We’re here now on our first stay since becoming owners.  Did a couple nights in a studio then moved to a 2BR when some family arrived (total 8 nights).  The 2BR room is fantastic, so glad we joined.
> 
> Purchased in September 2018, March UY



I hope to try a 2BR at some point. They look great!


----------



## cellomom

mrsap said:


> So exciting! I hope you have a great time! Please take some pictures for us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats! So happy for you! Welcome to our little board! Christmas at WL is Incredible!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful trip!  What is your use year? Also, what are your exact trip dates? I can get them both up on page 1 for you!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


 Thank you so much for the welcome.  Our used year is December, and our trip dates are 12/2- 12/6.


----------



## TwingleMum

holcomb-mania said:


> Just back from five nights in a cabin. Loved it. May use the layout for a future retirement home in the mountains (plus a little more square footage and outdoor living space)! Sat in the hot tub and watched bambi and his mom come right up to the screen.
> 
> WDW was RIDICULOUS busy over Columbus Day week but the cabin was a sanctuary. VERY quiet area. We were able to get the cabin right at the 7mo window. My only regret was not taking advantage of the resort more. Love WL, but we didn't really explore it like I wanted. Did Geyser Point late and they played the music for Hallowishes (?) while we had apps and drinks. GP is very cool. Ate dinner and breakfast at WCC but it doesn't sparkle for me the way it did years ago. That's probably my baggage tbh. Roaring Forks was good for breakfast and dinner.
> 
> Hopefully we can go back some day. Our fave is Kidani SV but the cabin spoiled us BAD.


----------



## Smoknchip

mrsap said:


> Definitely a great place. You can see the fireworks, but obviously, no projections (either location).
> 
> View attachment 404120View attachment 404121


Do they pipe the music in there like at poly?


----------



## jwhite2004

Yup!  I just finished eating a meal at Geyser Point while the fireworks were going (can’t really see them while under the roof, but you can from the adjacent sidewalk).  They had the music playing.

Immediately after the fireworks end, the water pageant starts (9:35pm).


----------



## Smoknchip

jwhite2004 said:


> Yup!  I just finished eating a meal at Geyser Point while the fireworks were going (can’t really see them while under the roof, but you can from the adjacent sidewalk).  They had the music playing.
> 
> Immediately after the fireworks end, the water pageant starts (9:35pm).


Thanks. Enjoy the remainder of your vacation. My family and I will be there in 26 days!


----------



## 1971DBday

Has anyone seen the June activity calendar yet?


----------



## mrsap

1971DBday said:


> Has anyone seen the June activity calendar yet?



No! I’ve been checking every day to update the first page. I still only see May


----------



## jwhite2004




----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> No! I’ve been checking every day to update the first page. I still only see May


Not the best image quality but here is posted on the Disney Resort forum thread


MudEJeep said:


> Here now!  Having a great time. CM on CL have been more than helpful.  More  later.View attachment 406665



Edit: I see someone else posted a better photo


----------



## mrsap

jwhite2004 said:


>



Thank you SO much!!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> Not the best image quality but here is posted on the Disney Resort forum thread
> 
> 
> Edit: I see someone else posted a better photo



Thank you!!


----------



## 1971DBday

jwhite2004 said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## Henwen88

AussieFan8 said:


> We are staying for the first time at CCV this summer - I am so excited! I know this is a random question, but can someone tell me if the showers in the studios have the retractable clothesline? Also, are dish soap and paper towels provided in the kitchenette?



Yes, there is a clothesline (retractable one) within the doors of the shower unit.  Be careful, b/c it's really hard to see when out unless somethings actually hanging on it, and right at neck level, so I could just see someone getting accidentally 'clotheslined' on it.


----------



## shairpdrh

Wishing I was at CCV today for some reason. Thought others might be feeling the same! We are booked for May 2020 so that helps a little.


----------



## Blaine09

Just booked our first DVC stay at Copper Creek for Jan 20-26 2020, and we can’t wait!
Blaine*May2019*December


----------



## mrsap

Blaine09 said:


> Just booked our first DVC stay at Copper Creek for Jan 20-26 2020, and we can’t wait!
> Blaine*May2019*December



and Congrats!! Happy you found us!  So exciting you booked your welcome home trip!!  I will be sure to get your information and dates on page 1! Thank you for posting your info. string!  If you have any questions, you’re in the right place! Looking forward to chatting about our upcoming trips!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Pooh12863

Blaine09 said:


> Just booked our first DVC stay at Copper Creek for Jan 20-26 2020, and we can’t wait!
> Blaine*May2019*December



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## JCMCM

Anyone tried out the Salon by the Springs?  With the current 40% DVC discount and the convenience of being right there at CCV, I’m thinking his and her pedicures might be in order!  Only problem is I’ve found next to nothing as far as a salon menu, reviews, etc. Any insight?


----------



## ksromack

JCMCM said:


> Anyone tried out the Salon by the Springs?  With the current 40% DVC discount and the convenience of being right there at CCV, I’m thinking his and her pedicures might be in order!  Only problem is I’ve found next to nothing as far as a salon menu, reviews, etc. Any insight?


Ohhhh, this sounds very interesting!  I'm following along!


----------



## Pyotr

I’ll be there tomorrow. I’ll see if my wife wants a pedicure.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> I’ll be there tomorrow. I’ll see if my wife wants a pedicure.



Have a great time!!!!! Please take pictures for us!!!!


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> Have a great time!!!!! Please take pictures for us!!!!



I’ll do my best. We are only going for one night. Just planning on hitting the Magic Kingdom and the Cali grill for dinner. One of the benefits of only living 80 miles from Disney. 

It will be my first stay at CC. As Rebecca Black would say, we we we so excited.


----------



## ThisIsJason

My wife and I bought in last week getting a 160 point contract, our first direct from Disney. So we now own, at CCV (160), AUL (160) and at AKV (260).

Back when we bought at AKV we got a 100 point contract and I told my wife that was in. No more. We see how that worked out. But we are thinking about selling the 100 AKV contract.

Can't wait to stay in 2021!


----------



## mrsap

ThisIsJason said:


> My wife and I bought in last week getting a 160 point contract, our first direct from Disney. So we now own, at CCV (160), AUL (160) and at AKV (260).
> 
> Back when we bought at AKV we got a 100 point contract and I told my wife that was in. No more. We see how that worked out. But we are thinking about selling the 100 AKV contract.
> 
> Can't wait to stay in 2021!



 And Congrats!!  You can never go wrong with extra points! If you can, please give me your use year and I will be happy to add you to page 1! Did you book your welcome home trip yet? Happy you found us!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## ThisIsJason

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!!  You can never go wrong with extra points! If you can, please give me your use year and I will be happy to add you to page 1! Did you book your welcome home trip yet? Happy you found us!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


December use year.

No, no trip booked yet. Already went in 2019. 2020 we are going to Aulani,  we are planning a late October/early November 2021 trip at Copper Creek for the WDW 50th.


----------



## anricat

So I just got back from a stay at CC and it was fantastic!! Wow! We rented points, which is the second time we've done so (first time was Boardwalk). We've investigated becoming owners, but are a little hesitant because we primarily cruise, but I may just be a convert. We loved the theming, the dining, the pools, the transportation, everything. I mean, we liked Boardwalk too. It was convenient and it was great for when we were going to F&W, but something just felt more magical for me at CC. 

Now, the room we got was a corner studio (5115) and it was HUGE! It looks like that room isn't the norm. Did I just super luck out?


----------



## MilesMouse

ThisIsJason said:


> December use year.
> 
> No, no trip booked yet. Already went in 2019. 2020 we are going to Aulani,  we are planning a late October/early November 2021 trip at Copper Creek for the WDW 50th.



That’s funny. That’s pretty much our exact same plan too. We just bought in and doing a big family trip to Aulani sometime in July 2020 and then trying to line up our first real CCV stay to line up with the 50th and Wine and Dine half marathon weekend which is usually that last weekend of October. I’m nervous for getting rooms for that 2021 trip but at least we aren’t trying to get a studio for that one.


----------



## kungaloosh22

anricat said:


> Now, the room we got was a corner studio (5115) and it was HUGE! It looks like that room isn't the norm. Did I just super luck out?



You did luck out! That's one of the few alternate studios that everyone clamors for. We were lucky to stay in that room once back when it was a deluxe room (prior to being converted to DVC), and I can attest to what a prime location that is. Gorgeous views of the pool, lake, and waterfall, on a high floor with open balconies and extra space to boot. I'd pick that room for a studio booking any time (if only I could)!


----------



## anricat

kungaloosh22 said:


> You did luck out! That's one of the few alternate studios that everyone clamors for. We were lucky to stay in that room once back when it was a deluxe room (prior to being converted to DVC), and I can attest to what a prime location that is. Gorgeous views of the pool, lake, and waterfall, on a high floor with open balconies and extra space to boot. I'd pick that room for a studio booking any time (if only I could)!



My daughter and I were in the parks and my DH just wanted to relax in the room so he was waiting in the lobby because it was around 3:30 and the room wasn't ready. For some reason it was taking awhile for the room to be ready (well, I know technically 4 PM check in, but it's almost always ready early) and he was asking at the desk if there was another room ready instead. They said they had another room they could give us if we really wanted but they STRONGLY suggested he wait for the room we were assigned. Now we know why!


----------



## ThisIsJason

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!!  You can never go wrong with extra points! If you can, please give me your use year and I will be happy to add you to page 1! Did you book your welcome home trip yet? Happy you found us!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Oops...didn't see you wanted it formatted a certain way.

*ThisIsJason*June 2019*December*


----------



## mrsap

ThisIsJason said:


> Oops...didn't see you wanted it formatted a certain way.
> 
> *ThisIsJason*June 2019*December*



Totally ok! Thank you, I appreciate it! I added you to Page 1!


----------



## Pooh12863

Pyotr said:


> I’ll do my best. We are only going for one night. Just planning on hitting the Magic Kingdom and the Cali grill for dinner. One of the benefits of only living 80 miles from Disney.
> 
> It will be my first stay at CC. As Rebecca Black would say, we we we so excited.



Room views.


----------



## Pooh12863

ThisIsJason said:


> My wife and I bought in last week getting a 160 point contract, our first direct from Disney. So we now own, at CCV (160), AUL (160) and at AKV (260).
> 
> Back when we bought at AKV we got a 100 point contract and I told my wife that was in. No more. We see how that worked out. But we are thinking about selling the 100 AKV contract.
> 
> Can't wait to stay in 2021!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## JCMCM

@ksromack I called MS yesterday and booked the orange blossom pedicure. Per WDW it’s ...

*Orange Blossom Signature Manicure and Pedicure*
Surround yourself with the scent of our Signature orange blossom oil. Your manicure or pedicure includes an aromatic exfoliation followed by a nourishing mask. Warm stones and paraffin soothe the feet as a decadent cream leaves you relaxed and rejuvenated.

50-minute manicure - $75
80-minute pedicure - $95
With the 40% discount it was $57 and just reading the description relaxes me. I’m a sucker for that stuff!  And I must admit I’m hoping it smells like old Soarin.  

Our trip is July 4 week and I’ll report back in case you’re headed there after.


----------



## JCMCM

@Pyotr  There’s a 50 min custom pedi and the 80 min snazzy orange blossom pedi if your wife is interested. Hope y’all have a great trip!!


----------



## 1971DBday

JCMCM said:


> Anyone tried out the Salon by the Springs?  With the current 40% DVC discount and the convenience of being right there at CCV, I’m thinking his and her pedicures might be in order!  Only problem is I’ve found next to nothing as far as a salon menu, reviews, etc. Any insight?


We will be arriving on Thursday for 10 days/9 nights and I may do this half way to freshen up!  Thanks for the info I hadn’t seen the 40% yet!  

We will be in a dedicated two bedroom so I will take lots of photos!  Let me know if anyone needs any info or pics while we are there!


----------



## mrsap

1971DBday said:


> We will be arriving on Thursday for 10 days/9 nights and I may do this half way to freshen up!  Thanks for the info I hadn’t seen the 40% yet!
> 
> We will be in a dedicated two bedroom so I will take lots of photos!  Let me know if anyone needs any info or pics while we are there!



Have a great time! We will be in Disney as well (just not at CC this trip).


----------



## ksromack

JCMCM said:


> @ksromack I called MS yesterday and booked the orange blossom pedicure. Per WDW it’s ...
> 
> *Orange Blossom Signature Manicure and Pedicure*
> Surround yourself with the scent of our Signature orange blossom oil. Your manicure or pedicure includes an aromatic exfoliation followed by a nourishing mask. Warm stones and paraffin soothe the feet as a decadent cream leaves you relaxed and rejuvenated.
> 
> 50-minute manicure - $75
> 80-minute pedicure - $95
> With the 40% discount it was $57 and just reading the description relaxes me. I’m a sucker for that stuff!  And I must admit I’m hoping it smells like old Soarin.
> 
> Our trip is 4 week and I’ll report back in case you’re headed there after.


Dang.  I'm totally relaxed now, too!  Is it always 40% off for DVC members?  I could treat my dil to one as well when we are there in December or dh . I could do it in September.  I'm not sure he'd go for it, though.


1971DBday said:


> We will be arriving on Thursday for 10 days/9 nights and I may do this half way to freshen up!  Thanks for the info I hadn’t seen the 40% yet!
> 
> We will be in a dedicated two bedroom so I will take lots of photos!  Let me know if anyone needs any info or pics while we are there!


Lucky!  I would love a 2 bedroom when we take our son and dil in December.  I was on a wait list but I canceled it.  Maybe I should rethink.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

JCMCM said:


> @ksromack I called MS yesterday and booked the orange blossom pedicure. Per WDW it’s ...
> 
> *Orange Blossom Signature Manicure and Pedicure*
> Surround yourself with the scent of our Signature orange blossom oil. Your manicure or pedicure includes an aromatic exfoliation followed by a nourishing mask. Warm stones and paraffin soothe the feet as a decadent cream leaves you relaxed and rejuvenated.
> 
> 50-minute manicure - $75
> 80-minute pedicure - $95
> With the 40% discount it was $57 and just reading the description relaxes me. I’m a sucker for that stuff!  And I must admit I’m hoping it smells like old Soarin.
> 
> Our trip is July 4 week and I’ll report back in case you’re headed there after.


How did you get a 40% discount?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The 40% off is a special this summer and ends August 31st:

*"Discounts on Treatments, Packages and More*
_Delight in pampering services at 4 participating locations. These include:_

_Senses — A Disney Spa at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort_
_Senses — A Disney Spa at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort_
_Ship Shape Massage Salon Fitness at Disney's Yacht Club Resort_
_Salon by the Springs at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge (offers salon services only—spa services are not offered at this location)_
_*Savings*
Members and special guests can save on pampering experiences and products:_

_Save 40% on spa treatments of 50 minutes or more_
_Save 40% on all salon and nail services over $45_
_Save 40% on fitness center treatments of 50 minutes or more_
_Save 10% off all retail items_
_Special savings are valid June 1, 2019 through August 31, 2019."_


----------



## JCMCM

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The 40% off is a special this summer and ends August 31st:



This is exactly right. I’ve seen similar discounts from time to time, but they’re not always offered. If you’re going during that time, it’s as simple as calling member services and asking them to book it for you. It brings the costs down to where  they’re totally justifiable with Disney math.


----------



## 1971DBday

mrsap said:


> Have a great time! We will be in Disney as well (just not at CC this trip).


I will be the woman in an arm sling walking around (fractured radius - of course right before Disney so say hello if you see me sad unable to go on something.). I will have a Mickey Mouse clubhouse and baby groot patch on my sling when in the parks!


----------



## mrsap

1971DBday said:


> I will be the woman in an arm sling walking around (fractured radius - of course right before Disney so say hello if you see me sad unable to go on something.). I will have a Mickey Mouse clubhouse and baby groot patch on my sling when in the parks!



Aww I’m sorry to hear that! I hope your trip is still just as magical!!


----------



## Pyotr

Just a few quick thoughts from CC. 

The studios are tiny. They’re fine for my wife and I, but there is no way I would want to fit my family of 5 (infant daughter) in one. 

Our shower doesn’t drain well. It’s very slow and fills up with water. I’m going to let the front desk know. 

They keep the AC in the CC hallways at a near subzero level. I swear you could hang meat in them. 

The pools are on the smaller size, but get the job done. I wish there were more chairs though. 

We ate at Geyser Point for a late lunch. Big thumbs up from me. 

This is my first time staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Overall, I really, really like this hotel. 

I’m drinking coffee by Bay Lake. Totally relaxing after a crazy day yesterday. 

(Sorry for the sideway picture. I can’t figure out how to turn it on my phone)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Bummer, I was hoping to book a pedicure during my December trip with the 40% discount......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> Bummer, I was hoping to book a pedicure during my December trip with the 40% discount......


Maybe they'll do another special!


----------



## JCMCM

For anyone interested in booking an appointment at the salon  . . . I hit a snag with my snazzy orange blossom pedicure reservation.  I received a confirmation email and, lo and behold, it showed us booked at *Saratoga *Springs, not the *Salon by the* Springs at WL.  Sigh.  

Thinking this was just a whoops, I called MS and was told there were actually no mani/pedi appointments available at WL during our July trip -- not because they're all booked, but because the salon is only staffed with hair stylists during that particular time.  This is really not a tragedy -- we'll just have to decide if we're up for making the jaunt over to Saratoga.  But I wanted to give others a heads up that while WL technically offers a decent variety of services (just not massages and body treatments), it might not always be staffed in a way that allows them to offer their full menu.  I suspect the holiday week has something to do with it.  Obviously, YMMV during your trip and I'm hoping somebody manages to get an awesome pedi there!


----------



## DenLo

Pyotr said:


> . . . . . . . . Our shower doesn’t drain well. It’s very slow and fills up with water. I’m going to let the front desk know.. . . .



Just an FYI, you can call maintenance directly on the phone in your room and to report something is broken or not working properly.  We have found that is the quickest method to get something fixed.


----------



## blackdogg

Less than a week out friends... so ready for this vacation!!! It's been a rough summer thus far!


----------



## Superman1011

I’m not officially an owner yet (Disney passed on 2 resale ROFRs so I will be an owner in July!) but I had to post.  WL has been a favorite of mine for 20+ years.  I grew up in the place during one of Dad’s surprise family trips he really couldn’t afford.  Whether it was 3 nights into Xmas morning before driving to Miami for family or watching the Braves finally win their first World Series poolside while my parents enjoyed the WL Honey Wheat beer at the poolside bar.  Now it’s my turn to return the favor.  Our first planned trip (assuming we can get it) will be a 1BR for my wife and parents thanksgiving weekend 2020!!  I am excited to have 48 more years of access and memories at CC and WL!!!


----------



## jerseygal

Superman1011 said:


> I’m not officially an owner yet (Disney passed on 2 resale ROFRs so I will be an owner in July!) but I had to post.  WL has been a favorite of mine for 20+ years.  I grew up in the place during one of Dad’s surprise family trips he really couldn’t afford.  Whether it was 3 nights into Xmas morning before driving to Miami for family or watching the Braves finally win their first World Series poolside while my parents enjoyed the WL Honey Wheat beer at the poolside bar.  Now it’s my turn to return the favor.  Our first planned trip (assuming we can get it) will be a 1BR for my wife and parents thanksgiving weekend 2020!!  I am excited to have 48 more years of access and memories at CC and WL!!!


 Congrats in advance! Exciting for you! Enjoy many great vacas!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Superman1011 said:


> I’m not officially an owner yet (Disney passed on 2 resale ROFRs so I will be an owner in July!) but I had to post.  WL has been a favorite of mine for 20+ years.  I grew up in the place during one of Dad’s surprise family trips he really couldn’t afford.  Whether it was 3 nights into Xmas morning before driving to Miami for family or watching the Braves finally win their first World Series poolside while my parents enjoyed the WL Honey Wheat beer at the poolside bar.  Now it’s my turn to return the favor.  Our first planned trip (assuming we can get it) will be a 1BR for my wife and parents thanksgiving weekend 2020!!  I am excited to have 48 more years of access and memories at CC and WL!!!



It's the best feeling to be able to do this! We took our moms on a trip in a CC two bedroom last summer (that trip is actually what convinced us to buy into DVC). It felt so good to spoil them a little and was their first trip to DW. Great memories.


----------



## TwingleMum

I’m confused. How many beds are in the cabins? Are they king, queen ? How many bedrooms?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TwingleMum said:


> I’m confused. How many beds are in the cabins? Are they king, queen ? How many bedrooms?



One king in the master, a queen and a smaller murphy bed in the second bedroom and a pull out sofa and sleeper chair in the living area.


----------



## TwingleMum

Thank you


----------



## Philsfan77

I feel like this is probably the best place to ask this, looking ahead we are planning to book in December (first week), which I know is really busy across the board. If i'm looking to book a 2 bedroom...should I be on right at 8AM? Will the 2 bedrooms be gone within a day or 2?


----------



## ksromack

Philsfan77 said:


> I feel like this is probably the best place to ask this, looking ahead we are planning to book in December (first week), which I know is really busy across the board. If i'm looking to book a 2 bedroom...should I be on right at 8AM? Will the 2 bedrooms be gone within a day or 2?


Are you planning on going the first week of December or booking for a later date?  If you are planning on booking to go the first week of December I'm afraid that ship sailed a long time ago.  I had to walk my reservation and I only needed 2 days and I tried booking 11 months out but I only needed a one bedroom.


----------



## Philsfan77

ksromack said:


> Are you planning on going the first week of December or booking for a later date?  If you are planning on booking to go the first week of December I'm afraid that ship sailed a long time ago.  I had to walk my reservation and I only needed 2 days and I tried booking 11 months out but I only needed a one bedroom.



sorry...I meant for next year (2020)...we actually threw a trip together last minute (7-month window last minute) this year and are staying at SSR the first week of December for this year. Just trying to gauge how realistic it will be to book at 11 months for a 2 bedroom or if I need to try and walk (would rather not go through walking)


----------



## ksromack

Philsfan77 said:


> sorry...I meant for next year (2020)...we actually threw a trip together last minute (7-month window last minute) this year and are staying at SSR the first week of December for this year. Just trying to gauge how realistic it will be to book at 11 months for a 2 bedroom or if I need to try and walk (would rather not go through walking)


Whew!  Ok.  I would always be o  11 mo this out BUT, booking a 2 bedroom shouldn't be as difficult as a 1 bd or studio.  Still, I wouldnt take any chances!


----------



## Pooh12863

Philsfan77 said:


> sorry...I meant for next year (2020)...we actually threw a trip together last minute (7-month window last minute) this year and are staying at SSR the first week of December for this year. Just trying to gauge how realistic it will be to book at 11 months for a 2 bedroom or if I need to try and walk (would rather not go through walking)



If I wanted any room in December at CCV I would be on right as the window opens if you’re not open to walking.


----------



## crvetter

Pooh12863 said:


> If I wanted any room in December at CCV I would be on right as the window opens if you’re not open to walking.


I'm not so sure walking is necessary for a 2 bedroom. I followed the booking for the first two weeks in December and the 2 bedrooms disappeared hours (if not the next day) after the booking window opened. Though I would recommend booking right at 11 months at 8 AM. Though the more that walk the more walking will need to occur so I generally don't recommend it because it just creates the problem one is trying to avoid with walking.


----------



## Philsfan77

Thank you guys!


----------



## Pooh12863

crvetter said:


> I'm not so sure walking is necessary for a 2 bedroom. I followed the booking for the first two weeks in December and the 2 bedrooms disappeared hours (if not the next day) after the booking window opened. Though I would recommend booking right at 11 months at 8 AM. Though the more that walk the more walking will need to occur so I generally don't recommend it because it just creates the problem one is trying to avoid with walking.



I'm on the fence myself with walking, don't want to do it, don't want to be the rube without a room on principle. Have yet to try it, but, I'm not above it. December was pretty tight this year, I don't expect it will get any better next year. I did score a studio for Christmas week without walking, but testing the waters the weeks before my date had me thinking I was gonna buy a cash room if I really wanted CCV. December is a one and done for me, I'm crowd adverse.


----------



## crvetter

Pooh12863 said:


> I'm on the fence myself with walking, don't want to do it, don't want to be the rube without a room on principle. Have yet to try it, but, I'm not above it. December was pretty tight this year, I don't expect it will get any better next year. I did score a studio for Christmas week without walking, but testing the waters the weeks before my date had me thinking I was gonna buy a cash room if I really wanted CCV. December is a one and done for me, I'm crowd adverse.


Yeah studios will definitely be tighter than a 2 bedroom. I will say at 11 months for Christmas 2019 a fair amount of studios were missing (not declared) into the association. Though more declared means more owners so likely to balance out. I had 0 issues getting a studio for the second week of December and one for Thanksgiving week. I hope to never have to walk and am averse to recommending it when it absolutely isn't necessary because it does make the situation worse.


----------



## Bellecruiser

I was able to get a 2BR at CCV at the 7 month window at 8 am for Dec 30-Jan 2!  I thought there was no way there would be availability, but there was.


----------



## princessmocha

Philsfan77 said:


> I feel like this is probably the best place to ask this, looking ahead we are planning to book in December (first week), which I know is really busy across the board. If i'm looking to book a 2 bedroom...should I be on right at 8AM? Will the 2 bedrooms be gone within a day or 2?



I would be on right away at the 11 month window. That is such a popular DVC time and can be tough.  I don’t think you would have to walk a 2 bedroom they aren’t quite as popular, but CCV seems to book quick.


----------



## jerseygal

Bellecruiser said:


> I was able to get a 2BR at CCV at the 7 month window at 8 am for Dec 30-Jan 2!  I thought there was no way there would be availability, but there was.


Great for you! Enjoy! First BRV stay for us this September; stayed a few nights years ago pre cruise when it was WLV. Excited!


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Do the CCV villas have the bath amenities on the wall, or in tubes?


----------



## Pooh12863

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Do the CCV villas have the bath amenities on the wall, or in tubes?



I just got back from CCV on Monday, we had the disposable bottles.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Pooh12863 said:


> I just got back from CCV on Monday, we had the disposable bottles.


Thank you for your quick answer.  Do you know of any DVC resorts that have it on the wall?
With all the complaining that went on, I thought most had changed to it. 
And it does make sense for the environment.


----------



## striker1064

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Thank you for your quick answer.  Do you know of any DVC resorts that have it on the wall?
> With all the complaining that went on, I thought most had changed to it.
> And it does make sense for the environment.



I know AKV-Kindai has them, as they came around and installed them during our stay this past February.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I just got back from CCV on Monday, we had the disposable bottles.



Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hope you had a great trip!



We had a blast, fell in love with the lodge. I have room views for ya (7115/7117) just been laid up sick since I got back and haven’t had a chance to get them off my phone. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Pooh12863

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Thank you for your quick answer.  Do you know of any DVC resorts that have it on the wall?
> With all the complaining that went on, I thought most had changed to it.
> And it does make sense for the environment.



No sorry, this was my first trip since they’ve been making the change.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> We had a blast, fell in love with the lodge. I have room views for ya (7115/7117) just been laid up sick since I got back and haven’t had a chance to get them off my phone. Maybe tomorrow.



No rush! We're still here (not CCV, though). Happy you loved the Lodge, it’s hard not to!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

crvetter said:


> Yeah studios will definitely be tighter than a 2 bedroom. I will say at 11 months for Christmas 2019 a fair amount of studios were missing (not declared) into the association. Though more declared means more owners so likely to balance out. I had 0 issues getting a studio for the second week of December and one for Thanksgiving week. I hope to never have to walk and am averse to recommending it when it absolutely isn't necessary because it does make the situation worse.


We will be at CCV second week of December. Let’s get together!!


----------



## patclairesmom

Sorry if this question has been asked, but I haven't stumbled on it.  We'll be in a dedicated 2 bedroom the week of Christmas and I was confused with the room request choices of Near Lobby and Near Transportation.  We were hoping to get a view of the lake and/or pool.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Pooh12863

patclairesmom said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked, but I haven't stumbled on it.  We'll be in a dedicated 2 bedroom the week of Christmas and I was confused with the room request choices of Near Lobby and Near Transportation.  We were hoping to get a view of the lake and/or pool.  Thanks so much!



The online tool is IMHO inadequate for room requests, call member services and tell them exactly what you want, be specific without being too specific. My go to request for what you want is “View of Copper Creek Springs pool, upper floor.”
Just switch the pool view to  “Boulder Ridge Cove pool” if you want the other, quieter side of the building.


----------



## TheHill’s

mrsap said:


> No rush! We're still here (not CCV, though). Happy you loved the Lodge, it’s hard not to!!


Hope your hubby is having an amazing 40th birthday trip!!!


----------



## mrsap

TheHill’s said:


> Hope your hubby is having an amazing 40th birthday trip!!!



Thank you so much! We are having a great time!!!


----------



## TheHill’s

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much! We are having a great time!!! ☺


Yay so glad!

Enjoy the rest of your trip!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Just got back last Monday from our first stay at CCV, first time ever actually stepping foot in Wilderness Lodge and I couldn't be happier with our decision to purchase here. Pictures don't do this place justice.

We got what we wanted for our room request (upper floor, view of Copper Creek Springs pool) and got rooms 7115/7117 as our 2 bedroom lockoff. 7115 is one of the alternate studios, so we couldn't have asked for a more perfect room selection. My only small complaint was no wastebasket in the master bedroom, is that normal? We enjoyed all the restaurants we tried at the lodge, WCC, Storybook Dining and the Roaring Fork. We were going to try Geyser Point on our last night for eats and a glass of wine to cap off the trip but got drenched at MK watching the fireworks in a torrential downpour, so that will have to wait 168 days till our Christmas trip.

Room 7115




7117


Sorry for the sideways pics, I couldn't figure out how to fix it. 

As a side note, I was bored waiting for "Up! A Great Bird Adventure" to start so began looking at resale contracts, needless to say I'm now waiting to clear ROFR on a loaded 120 point AKL contract.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Would you recommend Storybook dining for two adults? Are there separate tables for 2?


----------



## Pooh12863

BWV Dreamin said:


> Would you recommend Storybook dining for two adults? Are there separate tables for 2?



I would recommend it for the food, everyone in our party of seven enjoyed the meal, my family enjoyed the appetizers and deserts although I can't vouch for those personally due to my self imposed dietary restrictions. I did see couples seated at tables, but to be honest they might have been the same tables that would seat four, I'm not quite sure. Most importantly my wife got to take a picture with the queen which was actually the only reason I made the reservation, but all in all I wound up enjoying the experience too, except for my wife forcing me to take a picture with Grumpy.


----------



## ksromack

Pooh12863 said:


> I would recommend it for the food, everyone in our party of seven enjoyed the meal, my family enjoyed the appetizers and deserts although I can't vouch for those personally due to my self imposed dietary restrictions. I did see couples seated at tables, but to be honest they might have been the same tables that would seat four, I'm not quite sure. Most importantly my wife got to take a picture with the queen which was actually the only reason I made the reservation, but all in all I wound up enjoying the experience too, except for my wife forcing me to take a picture with Grumpy.


We really enjoyed this meal as well.  I wish I could have gotten it for my grand daughter's first WDW trip in December!  I was online right at the correct time and couldn't get it!


----------



## CarolynFH

BWV Dreamin said:


> Would you recommend Storybook dining for two adults? Are there separate tables for 2?



DH and I enjoyed it as well, although it's a one-and-done for us simply because there's no reason to repeat the experience.  We liked the food as well as the character interaction.  Unfortunately, I can't remember whether we were at a table for two or for four (we were seated by ourselves in any case) - but I believe that up higher in this thread there are posts from shortly after it opened with photos of tables for two.


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

I don't usually bother with room requests, we're happy anywhere. However, a horrible experience at a different hotel this week has me thinking (background: people downstairs called and complained even when we just walked across the room - it got so bad the manager actually came up to our room to find out what was going on). I'm still feeling a little twitchy from the encounter, so I'm curious where would you request to stay at CCV if you were wanting to isolate others from noise YOUR crew made? Specifically a one bedroom. I'm looking at the charts on page 1 and it looks like one bedrooms on the ground floor are scarce. The ..106 and ..107 rooms on the other floors look like better candidates. Perhaps I'm over thinking this. I don't recall a lot of noise from neighbors on our last visit and my kids were so disneytired we weren't an issue either. Thoughts?

Also, if I were to call and make this request, would this be a better discussion for Member Services or the front desk?


----------



## CarolynFH

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> I don't usually bother with room requests, we're happy anywhere. However, a horrible experience at a different hotel this week has me thinking (background: people downstairs called and complained even when we just walked across the room - it got so bad the manager actually came up to our room to find out what was going on). I'm still feeling a little twitchy from the encounter, so I'm curious where would you request to stay at CCV if you were wanting to isolate others from noise YOUR crew made? Specifically a one bedroom. I'm looking at the charts on page 1 and it looks like one bedrooms on the ground floor are scarce. The ..106 and ..107 rooms on the other floors look like better candidates. Perhaps I'm over thinking this. I don't recall a lot of noise from neighbors on our last visit and my kids were so disneytired we weren't an issue either. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, if I were to call and make this request, would this be a better discussion for Member Services or the front desk?



I can’t comment on room locations, but requests should be submitted to MS. You can Chat or email via the website (include your reservation number), or you can call them.


----------



## Kris194

Just discovering disboards!!Bought at CCV a few weeks ago and we are sooooo excited!!! Trying to learn all that I can about the resort before we go there!!! Do people find it easy to book studios at the 11month mark here? Or is this a tough find.


----------



## ksromack

Kris194 said:


> Just discovering disboards!!Bought at CCV a few weeks ago and we are sooooo excited!!! Trying to learn all that I can about the resort before we go there!!! Do people find it easy to book studios at the 11month mark here? Or is this a tough find.


Welcome!  We are recent owners as well, just purchased our tiny contract last October.  It is recommended to be online at the 11 month mark if you want to book a studio without too many issues...especially at certain times of the year.  Early December and frankly all of December is a very very popular time given the beauty of the resort in all its holiday glory!


----------



## Pooh12863

Welcome and congratulations. 

I’ve yet to encounter any trouble booking a studio but I’m a chronic planner and am online right as the window opens. Although my vast experience of only one try at it so far could be an outlier.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Just got back last Monday from our first stay at CCV, first time ever actually stepping foot in Wilderness Lodge and I couldn't be happier with our decision to purchase here. Pictures don't do this place justice.
> 
> We got what we wanted for our room request (upper floor, view of Copper Creek Springs pool) and got rooms 7115/7117 as our 2 bedroom lockoff. 7115 is one of the alternate studios, so we couldn't have asked for a more perfect room selection. My only small complaint was no wastebasket in the master bedroom, is that normal? We enjoyed all the restaurants we tried at the lodge, WCC, Storybook Dining and the Roaring Fork. We were going to try Geyser Point on our last night for eats and a glass of wine to cap off the trip but got drenched at MK watching the fireworks in a torrential downpour, so that will have to wait 168 days till our Christmas trip.
> 
> Room 7115
> View attachment 415078
> View attachment 415079View attachment 415080View attachment 415083View attachment 415084
> 
> 
> 7117
> View attachment 415085View attachment 415086View attachment 415087View attachment 415088View attachment 415089
> 
> Sorry for the sideways pics, I couldn't figure out how to fix it.
> 
> As a side note, I was bored waiting for "Up! A Great Bird Adventure" to start so began looking at resale contracts, needless to say I'm now waiting to clear ROFR on a loaded 120 point AKL contract.



Sorry for my delay, I’m still trying to get back to reality! . Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing! I hope you had a great time! Would you be ok with me linking your pictures to Page 1 for room views?

Congrats on the offer on AKL!!! We just submitted an offer  (yet again ) for SSR! Disney seems to like our contracts  Good luck!!!! 

By the way, you should post on the ROFR board! It’s great! You can keep track of the contracts that are passing. On Page 1, click on the link and put in your info, copy the generated string and then paste into the comments! Maybe I’ll see you there! Hope it passes!!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3757557/


----------



## Pooh12863

Welcome back, I was beginning to worry about you, I hope you had a great trip and a happy belated birthday to your husband. Of course you can link them to the first page, I was the one saying we had to do a better job as a group populating that list.

We went to ROFR on 7/2 and I got the email that Disney waived on 7/12, I should have the closing documents in 2-3 weeks. I was pretty sure I would pass as I offered above the average price and it was an international contract. I'm happy with the deal as I have 360 points available at closing. Now I have to go back at easter before the bank points expire. First world problems.

Conrats on your offer, wishing you good luck.


----------



## mrsap

Kris194 said:


> Just discovering disboards!!Bought at CCV a few weeks ago and we are sooooo excited!!! Trying to learn all that I can about the resort before we go there!!! Do people find it easy to book studios at the 11month mark here? Or is this a tough find.



and Congrats!! Happy you found us!!  If you can please post your string for me, as shown on page 1, I will be happy to list you on the Page 1 owners list!  As far as booking at 11 months, I have personally  had no issues to date.  I have heard others complain, though I am not sure what weeks they are trying to book.  Feel free to ask questions here, we love to chat!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome back, I was beginning to worry about you, I hope you had a great trip and a happy belated birthday to your husband. Of course you can link them to the first page, I was the one saying we had to do a better job as a group populating that list.
> 
> We went to ROFR on 7/2 and I got the email that Disney waived on 7/12, I should have the closing documents in 2-3 weeks. I was pretty sure I would pass as I offered above the average price and it was an international contract. I'm happy with the deal as I have 360 points available at closing. Now I have to go back at easter before the bank points expire. First world problems.
> 
> Conrats on your offer, wishing you good luck.



Hey!!!  Sorry, we take long summer trips!!  That’s why we need more points!!

Congrats!!!!!! So happy for you!!!! That was nice and fast!!!!! I didn’t realize you were so far along in the process already!! 
Two tries ago, they took 50 DAYS to take ours!!!! Granted, we knew it probably was going to be taken, but they wasted so much time. It was beyond frustrating!!!!! Last one was taken in about 16 days. Now our 4th try....


----------



## Pooh12863

I placed my offer 0n 6/29, I don't think my direct purchase at CCV went this fast. I was specifically looking for a loaded international contract because I had heard Disney doesn't want to be bothered with international contracts and I need instant gratification so didn't want to wait for a month just to be told no. I probably paid more than I should have but having points available at closing was important to me, so to me it's worth it. I couldn't imagine waiting 50 days.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I placed my offer 0n 6/29, I don't think my direct purchase at CCV went this fast. I was specifically looking for a loaded international contract because I had heard Disney doesn't want to be bothered with international contracts and I need instant gratification so didn't want to wait for a month just to be told no. I probably paid more than I should have but having points available at closing was important to me, so to me it's worth it. I couldn't imagine waiting 50 days.



That’s wonderful, I’m happy it went so fast for you!!! I get you - I’m all about instant gratification and on top of that, I’m very impatient - so having 4 different offers in just about the same about of months has been frustrating. The only thing that’s good that has come out of it, is that with each offer, we went up in points!


----------



## sleepydog25

Kris194 said:


> Just discovering disboards!!Bought at CCV a few weeks ago and we are sooooo excited!!! Trying to learn all that I can about the resort before we go there!!! Do people find it easy to book studios at the 11month mark here? Or is this a tough find.


If you're on right at 11 months for most dates, you're likely fine. However, there have been reports of difficulty finding all the consecutive days one needs during the holiday season. The moral is the same: be online right at 11-month point and be flexible with dates.


----------



## Kris194

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! Happy you found us!!  If you can please post your string for me, as shown on page 1, I will be happy to list you on the Page 1 owners list!  As far as booking at 11 months, I have personally  had no issues to date.  I have heard others complain, though I am not sure what weeks they are trying to book.  Feel free to ask questions here, we love to chat!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*
> Thanks so much!!! Looking forward to spending many hours on these boards LOL


----------



## MinBz

How hard is it to get a Copper Creek cabin at the 7 month window in October?  Is it hard at the 11 month mark?  We usually vacation for 5 nights in early October close to Columbus Day.  Thinking about buying into Riviera but if the 7 month window doesn’t work for cabins, may need to buy CCV instead.  Love CCV more but they increased the direct price.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MinBz said:


> How hard is it to get a Copper Creek cabin at the 7 month window in October?  Is it hard at the 11 month mark?  We usually vacation for 5 nights in early October close to Columbus Day.  Thinking about buying into Riviera but if the 7 month window doesn’t work for cabins, may need to buy CCV instead.  Love CCV more but they increased the direct price.



I actually was watching the cabins for that time this year.  It was possible to book them at 7 months but they did actually get booked up not too long after and have stayed that way.  It's something you'd want to be ready to book at 7 months.

I'd really recommend buying where you want to stay.  If you really love CCV more than Riviera then resale is much less expensive than CCV direct.  I think having the resort to stay at that you really want to is more important than benefits that they can take away at anytime.


----------



## gkrykewy

Just switched our 2BR reservation from AKL to CCV for September, for closer MK access (first trip with baby!).

Can anyone advise on room requests? Would prefer a single shared balcony (no dormers) with a chance of fireworks or electric water pageant view.


----------



## Pooh12863

With that criteria I would request 5th floor with a view of Copper Creek Springs pool.


----------



## t_liz92

Just saying hello. I'm a new member to the boards, copper creek owner since 2018.


----------



## Pooh12863

t_liz92 said:


> Just saying hello. I'm a new member to the boards, copper creek owner since 2018.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## jerseygal

@Pooh12863...GORGEOUS pics! Thank you! Sounds like you had an awesome trip! Can't wait for our September BRV stay!


----------



## mrsap

t_liz92 said:


> Just saying hello. I'm a new member to the boards, copper creek owner since 2018.



WELCOME and Congrats!!!   Happy you found us!! If you’d like to provide your use year and month you bought, I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List on Page 1!  Have you had your welcome home trip yet? Looking forward to chatting!

*Welcome Home!*


----------



## t_liz92

mrsap said:


> WELCOME and Congrats!!!   Happy you found us!! If you’d like to provide your use year and month you bought, I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List on Page 1!  Have you had your welcome home trip yet? Looking forward to chatting!
> 
> *Welcome Home!*



Thanks! We bought 8/2018, use year is April. We haven’t had our welcome home trip yet. We were going to do the Grand Californian this Fall but are thinking about a bigger Florida trip in 2020 now that Rise of the Resistance was delayed even further. We figure we might as well wait for the Marvel stuff too before heading west now.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

gkrykewy said:


> Just switched our 2BR reservation from AKL to CCV for September, for closer MK access (first trip with baby!).
> 
> Can anyone advise on room requests? Would prefer a single shared balcony (no dormers) with a chance of fireworks or electric water pageant view.


We had a 2 bedroom with your exact requests in May. It was room 5131. The views of the main pool and courtyard were great! A bit tough to see the water pageant due to trees but still doable. The only issue I would have with a little one is it is a little hike from the elevator to the room. Not AKV hike, but still with stroller, baby needs and such just be sure you have everything before heading out, it can be a pain going back.


----------



## mrsap

t_liz92 said:


> Thanks! We bought 8/2018, use year is April. We haven’t had our welcome home trip yet. We were going to do the Grand Californian this Fall but are thinking about a bigger Florida trip in 2020 now that Rise of the Resistance was delayed even further. We figure we might as well wait for the Marvel stuff too before heading west now.



Sounds like a good plan!! I love long trips! It will be nice because you’ll get the best of both ‘worlds’ lol! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!


----------



## Pooh12863

Booked next Junes trip at CCV this morning, 6/21-6/27.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Booked next Junes trip at CCV this morning, 6/21-6/27.



Might see you there


----------



## LoverDisney

Hello everyone! I am a new owner at CCV and just booked our first stay at CCV this morning for June 2020.  It will be our first stay here!  We are doing a split stay with BCV.  I may switch BCV at the 7 month mark.


----------



## Pooh12863

LoverDisney said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new owner at CCV and just booked our first stay at CCV this morning for June 2020.  It will be our first stay here!  We are doing a split stay with BCV.  I may switch BCV at the 7 month mark.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## LoverDisney

Pooh12863 said:


> Booked next Junes trip at CCV this morning, 6/21-6/27.



Awesome!  We will be there also during that time!


----------



## Pooh12863

LoverDisney said:


> Awesome!  We will be there also during that time!



I hope you like the heat.  It was unreal hot this year during that week.


----------



## mrsap

LoverDisney said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new owner at CCV and just booked our first stay at CCV this morning for June 2020.  It will be our first stay here!  We are doing a split stay with BCV.  I may switch BCV at the 7 month mark.



and Congrats! Happy to have you on our board! That’s great you booked your first stay!! I love split stays!!!! We are actually debating our resorts for June/July as well. What month did you buy and what is your Use Year? I’ll get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I hope you like the heat.  It was unreal hot this year during that week.



The heat is disgusting, but I don’t mind it because that means more pool time! (That is, as long as it doesn’t rain! )


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> The heat is disgusting, but I don’t mind it because that means more pool time! (That is, as long as it doesn’t rain! )



This was the first time we left dining credits unused, no one felt like eating in the heat. Hopefully it won't be as bad next year.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> This was the first time we left dining credits unused, no one felt like eating in the heat. Hopefully it won't be as bad next year.



Ugh, that stinks. But I get it, you literally felt the heat the second you stepped outside. Days like that, I like to spend more time at the pool!!

Just went down the shore this past weekend, first time in years! SO crowded! We went on the 100 degree day! There was a really nice breeze, though, and the cool ocean water kept everyone comfortable. We’ll probably go again before the summer is over, if we can find the time.


----------



## LoverDisney

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! Happy to have you on our board! That’s great you booked your first stay!! I love split stays!!!! We are actually debating our resorts for June/July as well. What month did you buy and what is your Use Year? I’ll get you up on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thanks!  I bought CC in October 2018.  My use year is March.


----------



## mrsap

LoverDisney said:


> Thanks!  I bought CC in October 2018.  My use year is March.



Thanks! Got you up there! Congrats again!


----------



## ksromack

LoverDisney said:


> Thanks!  I bought CC in October 2018.  My use year is March.


We bought in early October 2018 too...but our use year is April.  I wonder why we both aren't the same?


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Hi everyone! New to the board. My wife and I bought at CCV in May Dec UY. We were gifted 2018 points (nice suprise) and have a res a BLT in Jan 2020. We would be going with both sets of grandparents and our 18 month old (7 of us total). We want our parents to get the “Disney/DVC” magic and would give them the bedrooms with us staying in the common room (2 bedroom dedicated). Has anyone stayed on the pullouts there and are they comfortable for a 5 night stay? We like the fact that we will all have separate bathrooms (3 in the room). I assume there is enough privacy but wanted to get your feedback on this as well. Lastly, I know Jan is the coldest month to travel to Orlando. I know the pools are heated though. Anyone travel in Jan and use the pools? Thanks in advance for your time and feedback. Welcome home!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

dfan_welcomehomeall_19*May2019*December


----------



## Pooh12863

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Hi everyone! New to the board. My wife and I bought at CCV in May Dec UY. We were gifted 2018 points (nice suprise) and have a res a BLT in Jan 2020. We would be going with both sets of grandparents and our 18 month old (7 of us total). We want our parents to get the “Disney/DVC” magic and would give them the bedrooms with us staying in the common room (2 bedroom dedicated). Has anyone stayed on the pullouts there and are they comfortable for a 5 night stay? We like the fact that we will all have separate bathrooms (3 in the room). I assume there is enough privacy but wanted to get your feedback on this as well. Lastly, I know Jan is the coldest month to travel to Orlando. I know the pools are heated though. Anyone travel in Jan and use the pools? Thanks in advance for your time and feedback. Welcome home!



Welcome and congratulations. 

I thought the same thing when I bought that  I had gotten “free” points, but later realized that they were the points I was owed as we are still in the 2018 UY with our Dec UY contracts. 2019 for us doesn’t start until Dec. Just a heads up if you haven’t already you have 4 days left to bank your points if you won’t be using them buy Nov 31.


----------



## LoverDisney

ksromack said:


> We bought in early October 2018 too...but our use year is April.  I wonder why we both aren't the same?


I also own at Beach Club which also has a use year of March.  I was able to keep the same use year when I bought CC.


----------



## mrsap

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Hi everyone! New to the board. My wife and I bought at CCV in May Dec UY. We were gifted 2018 points (nice suprise) and have a res a BLT in Jan 2020. We would be going with both sets of grandparents and our 18 month old (7 of us total). We want our parents to get the “Disney/DVC” magic and would give them the bedrooms with us staying in the common room (2 bedroom dedicated). Has anyone stayed on the pullouts there and are they comfortable for a 5 night stay? We like the fact that we will all have separate bathrooms (3 in the room). I assume there is enough privacy but wanted to get your feedback on this as well. Lastly, I know Jan is the coldest month to travel to Orlando. I know the pools are heated though. Anyone travel in Jan and use the pools? Thanks in advance for your time and feedback. Welcome home!



 and Congrats! Happy you joined us! A 2br sounds great! I hope you and your family enjoy it!! Thanks so much for posting your string! I already added you to the Owners List on Page 1! Congrats again and 

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> My wife and I bought at CCV in May Dec UY. We were gifted 2018 points (nice suprise)






Pooh12863 said:


> I thought the same thing when I bought that  I had gotten “free” points, but later realized that they were the points I was owed as we are still in the 2018 UY with our Dec UY contracts.



They tried doing that to us... but because of these boards, I knew better. She didn’t mention anything about them, so when I asked, she said she was going to see if her manager will approve it and get back to us. I played along, but thought it was comical. Why not just explain those are  points we get because of our use year?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> They tried doing that to us... but because of these boards, I knew better. She didn’t mention anything about them, so when I asked, she said she was going to see if her manager will approve it and get back to us. I played along, but thought it was comical. Why not just explain those are  points we get because of our use year?!



I was a bit embarrassed when I realized it as I "thought" I played hardball when I purchased....."I want a December UY and I want the 2017 points, you can get me that and I'll take 300 points, you can't I'm not interested."  

I got the "Let me check with my manager, see if she'll approve that" line too. He let me wait 3 hours before calling back to say she approved it. 

I was walking around talking smack to my wife for the next month about how I drove such a hard bargain and got her an "extra" 300 points........and then I found the boards ....I still haven't told her.

Imagine my surprise when I learned about resale.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I was a bit embarrassed when I realized it as I "thought" I played hardball when I purchased....."I want a December UY and I want the 2017 points, you can get me that and I'll take 300 points, you can't I'm not interested."
> 
> I got the "Let me check with my manager, see if she'll approve that" line too. He let me wait 3 hours before calling back to say she approved it.
> 
> I was walking around talking smack to my wife for the next month about how I drove such a hard bargain and got her an "extra" 300 points........and then I found the boards ....I still haven't told her.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I learned about resale.



That’s hysterical!!!  Better hope she doesn’t find the boards, too


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s hysterical!!!  Better hope she doesn’t find the boards, too
> 
> View attachment 420514



I'm the Disney planner of the family.


----------



## LvsTnk

Checking in on Monday to CC in a studio and have a tub room after I thought I had booked a room with the shower. I do have a request in for near an elevator and the lobby that I just left because our son uses a wheelchair. My question is after looking,  I can't find any photos with the view of the wall from the rooms with the tub on the first floor. Are there any out there that I am just overlooking? I would really appreciate it if you all could point me in the right direction.  Thank you so much


----------



## ksromack

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Hi everyone! New to the board. My wife and I bought at CCV in May Dec UY. We were gifted 2018 points (nice suprise) and have a res a BLT in Jan 2020. We would be going with both sets of grandparents and our 18 month old (7 of us total). We want our parents to get the “Disney/DVC” magic and would give them the bedrooms with us staying in the common room (2 bedroom dedicated). Has anyone stayed on the pullouts there and are they comfortable for a 5 night stay? We like the fact that we will all have separate bathrooms (3 in the room). I assume there is enough privacy but wanted to get your feedback on this as well. Lastly, I know Jan is the coldest month to travel to Orlando. I know the pools are heated though. Anyone travel in Jan and use the pools? Thanks in advance for your time and feedback. Welcome home!


We have been in Dec when it was too cold for my taste to swim but you just never know!  In May we had a 1 bedroom but dh and I took the bedroom and left the pull out for the daughter and her fiance.  They didnt need privacy anyway, lol!  But the future son in law said it was the most comfortable pull-out he has ever slept on.


----------



## storey13

Touring plans released a walkthrough on YouTube of a 3 bedroom grand villa. So beautiful. They had some pretty good balcony views as well.


----------



## mrsap

I was just going through pictures and realized I never posted my room view pic. Adding to Page 1.

Room 1151, Studio, 1st Floor.



If anyone has any room views they’d like to share, please feel free to post them so we can help others!


----------



## shairpdrh

Just realized I never posted my room views from 6115, the alternate studio. Here they are (from way back in September 2018).


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> Just realized I never posted my room views from 6115, the alternate studio. Here they are (from way back in September 2018).
> View attachment 421214View attachment 421215View attachment 421216



Thank you! Added to Page 1!


----------



## Starwind

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Lastly, I know Jan is the coldest month to travel to Orlando. I know the pools are heated though. Anyone travel in Jan and use the pools? Thanks in advance for your time and feedback. Welcome home!



WE have visited in January and used the pools. We've also visited in December when the outside temp was at a degree above freezing and the pools were closed  That was a week after it was wonderful water park weather. 

Our definition of "swimmable" may differ from yours though, as we are from Canada. But the pools are heated, so it is more about the air temp. If it gets too cold they close the pools, but not sure what the "too cold" temp is.

SW


----------



## Livelovedance

storey13 said:


> Touring plans released a walkthrough on YouTube of a 3 bedroom grand villa. So beautiful. They had some pretty good balcony views as well.


Thank you for sharing this video! That is an INCREDIBLE room!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I was just going through pictures and realized I never posted my room view pic. Adding to Page 1.
> 
> Room 1151, Studio, 1st Floor.
> 
> View attachment 421193
> 
> If anyone has any room views they’d like to share, please feel free to post them so we can help others!



Not trying to make more work for you but on the room views 7115 is the Alt Studio and 7117 is a one bedroom.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Not trying to make more work for you but on the room views 7115 is the Alt Studio and 7117 is a one bedroom.



Unbelievable!!!!! .... j/k! That would make sense  I’ll fix it ASAP!


----------



## jarestel

A little bit of news for those who may not know: There's a new GM for the Lodge properties (Wilderness Lodge, Boulder Ridge, and Copper Creek). Her name is Sheryl Koenes. Don't know anything about her but I noticed that she has apparently instructed bell services to allow guests use of the luggage carts and I saw a number of guests shlepping their own stuff around the resort. Not sure if I think this is good or bad. It's not something you expect to see at a deluxe resort but it does allow frugal folks to save a few dollars on tips,


----------



## Pyotr

jarestel said:


> A little bit of news for those who may not know: There's a new GM for the Lodge properties (Wilderness Lodge, Boulder Ridge, and Copper Creek). Her name is Sheryl Koenes. Don't know anything about her but I noticed that she has apparently instructed bell services to allow guests use of the luggage carts and I saw a number of guests shlepping their own stuff around the resort. Not sure if I think this is good or bad. It's not something you expect to see at a deluxe resort but it does allow frugal folks to save a few dollars on tips,



My two cents. If you can afford DVC or to stay at a Deluxe hotel, you can afford to tip bell services. 

Don’t be cheap.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jarestel said:


> A little bit of news for those who may not know: There's a new GM for the Lodge properties (Wilderness Lodge, Boulder Ridge, and Copper Creek). Her name is Sheryl Koenes. Don't know anything about her but I noticed that she has apparently instructed bell services to allow guests use of the luggage carts and I saw a number of guests shlepping their own stuff around the resort. Not sure if I think this is good or bad. It's not something you expect to see at a deluxe resort but it does allow frugal folks to save a few dollars on tips,



afaik that's been going on at WL for over a year.  And bell carts getting left on the floors.


----------



## mrsswat

Just wondering if Coke Zero is available for a refillable mug at Roaring Fork? Thanks!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsswat said:


> Just wondering if Coke Zero is available for a refillable mug at Roaring Fork? Thanks!


I saw that you got your answer on the WL FAQ thread, but I wanted to answer and post the drink selection here as well.  Coke Zero is available.


----------



## mrsswat

thanks!! much appreciated!


----------



## jarestel

The Wilderness Lodge Lobby at 4:00 AM seems a little deserted...


----------



## FFMickey

50 days until we are back home. ADRs, FPs, and room requests are done.  Now the waiting....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MinBz said:


> How hard is it to get a Copper Creek cabin at the 7 month window in October?  Is it hard at the 11 month mark?  We usually vacation for 5 nights in early October close to Columbus Day.  Thinking about buying into Riviera but if the 7 month window doesn’t work for cabins, may need to buy CCV instead.  Love CCV more but they increased the direct price.


It can be done but pretty hard during the time frame you want to go. You can always waitlist.


----------



## MinBz

BWV Dreamin said:


> It can be done but pretty hard during the time frame you want to go. You can always waitlist.



Thanks.  We decided to buy direct into Copper Creek.  Paperwork was sent in this week.  Very excited to be a fellow Copper Creek owner!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MinBz said:


> Thanks.  We decided to buy direct into Copper Creek.  Paperwork was sent in this week.  Very excited to be a fellow Copper Creek owner!!!


Welcome Home neighbor!!


----------



## mrsap

So quiet here! How is everyone?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> So quiet here! How is everyone?!


I’m fine, and yourself? Did you pass ROFR?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m fine, and yourself? Did you pass ROFR?



Hello! Good to hear! I’m fine, thank you! No, not yet!! I’m on pins and needles. Day 18. Seems like people are just getting notified in our ‘date sent’ timeframe. I’m hoping in the next day or two!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hello! Good to hear! I’m fine, thank you! No, not yet!! I’m on pins and needles. Day 18. Seems like people are just getting notified in our ‘date sent’ timeframe. I’m hoping in the next day or two!!!



Wishing you a little pixie dust. 

Our contract closed, just waiting on DVC to load our points.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Wishing you a little pixie dust.
> 
> Our contract closed, just waiting on DVC to load our points.



Thank you! 

Congrats! Enjoy them!! I’m happy for you.


----------



## jerseygal

Pooh12863 said:


> Wishing you a little pixie dust.
> 
> Our contract closed, just waiting on DVC to load our points.


CONGRATS, enjoy your future trips!


----------



## sleepydog25

Pyotr said:


> My two cents. If you can afford DVC or to stay at a Deluxe hotel, you can afford to tip bell services.
> 
> Don’t be cheap.


Or you might be a person who prefers lugging your own stuff, especially if it's just a couple of suitcases, or if there is something special you want to carry. We don't borrow luggage dollies, but I'd say a third of our visits we haul our own stuff for various reasons. The other two-thirds we use bell services.


----------



## Pooh12863

jerseygal said:


> CONGRATS, enjoy your future trips!



Thanks, trying to book a last minute trip for Columbus Day weekend (wife wants to go to MNSSHP)  but there is zero DVC availability at any property for that weekend, might have to go the cash route, happy wife, happy life.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks, trying to book a last minute trip for Columbus Day weekend (wife wants to go to MNSSHP)  but there is zero DVC availability at any property for that weekend, might have to go the cash route, happy wife, happy life.



That statement couldn’t be more true!  (did you see my quote in my signature?!)  Good luck booking! You can always save those points for a longer stay next year or even a 1 or 2 br!


----------



## Pooh12863

What? I gots points burning a whole in my pocket.


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> So quiet here! How is everyone?!


Hi  

Doing well and counting down to our (not CCV) December trip. Missing our lodge home. Hope all is well with everyone here!


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> Hi
> 
> Doing well and counting down to our (not CCV) December trip. Missing our lodge home. Hope all is well with everyone here!



Hey there!! Great to hear! We are in double digits waiting for our trip to come! (not CCV either ). We did book it for next summer though! Hope you are enjoying your summer!!!  My kids are down to two more weeks before school starts!  It just went by too fast this year


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> Hey there!! Great to hear! We are in double digits waiting for our trip to come! (not CCV either ). We did book it for next summer though! Hope you are enjoying your summer!!! My kids are down to two more weeks before school starts! It just went by too fast this year


We hit double digits in a couple of days. So soon and yet so far! Fall is my favorite season, so it will probably fly by. We are still in the daycare/preschool years with our little one, so I can only imagine how summer will fly when school is in the picture.


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> We hit double digits in a couple of days. So soon and yet so far! Fall is my favorite season, so it will probably fly by. We are still in the daycare/preschool years with our little one, so I can only imagine how summer will fly when school is in the picture.



Awww what a great age!!! Enjoy every minute!!! It really does change, I feel like each year is just flying by. My DD turns 12 this year  Where did the time go?!! 
I love fall too!!!!! The weather is perfect and simply put - pumpkin everything!


----------



## Pyotr

I’m at 17 days until my next trip. We will be at AKL though. Our next CCV stay isn’t until next June.


----------



## Pooh12863

OK, y'all talked me into it.....cash reservation and airline tickets bought for Columbus Day weekend, fast passes booked, gonna wing it on dining reservations. 1st time on a plane in 36 years, should be interesting.


----------



## Beachmom0317

So excited for our welcome home trip in December! Since buying CCV last fall we booked for early December 2019 at 11m...but couldn’t wait that long so we have rented points from other members twice already haha should’ve bought more points!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> OK, y'all talked me into it.....cash reservation and airline tickets bought for Columbus Day weekend, fast passes booked, gonna wing it on dining reservations. 1st time on a plane in 36 years, should be interesting.





Good for you!!!!!!!!! Hope you guys have a great time! OMG you sound like me! I hate flying!!! We drive down every trip!!!


----------



## FFMickey

We’re 38 days until we are home at the Lodge. We decided to do a split stay and our waitlist came through for an AKL Club level 1 bedroom!! We will have 2 nights Club level.


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> We’re 38 days until we are home at the Lodge. We decided to do a split stay and our waitlist came through for an AKL Club level 1 bedroom!! We will have 2 nights Club level.



That’s awesome!!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## mrsap

Beachmom0317 said:


> So excited for our welcome home trip in December! Since buying CCV last fall we booked for early December 2019 at 11m...but couldn’t wait that long so we have rented points from other members twice already haha should’ve bought more points!



Have a great time!!!!! It’s SO hard being patient!!!!!! Definitely not my best virtue


----------



## shairpdrh

Beachmom0317 said:


> So excited for our welcome home trip in December! Since buying CCV last fall we booked for early December 2019 at 11m...but couldn’t wait that long so we have rented points from other members twice already haha should’ve bought more points!


The desire for more points is real! Wishing we had more CCV, but after adding a resale contract we have plenty of points for the next few years. Enjoy your trip(s)!


----------



## Pooh12863

shairpdrh said:


> ....we have plenty of points for the next few years!



You're only kidding yourself.


----------



## shairpdrh

Pooh12863 said:


> You're only kidding yourself.


You caught me. Maybe my husband believes that a bit more than I do.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m fine, and yourself? Did you pass ROFR?



Just heard from our agent... 

WE PASSED!!!!


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> You caught me. Maybe my husband believes that a bit more than I do.



My husband told me 2 contracts ago we were done. Here we are, going on our 3rd, in 2 years


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Just heard from our agent...
> 
> WE PASSED!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 427986



That’s fantastic, congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> That’s fantastic, congratulations.



Thank you!! I was so excited when I got the email!


----------



## MJ NH

Our first home trip to CC is in January. We bought in December 2018 with August UY.


----------



## mrsap

MJ NH said:


> Our first home trip to CC is in January. We bought in December 2018 with August UY.



and Congrats!! Thanks for joining us!! Your Welcome Home trip will be here before you know it!!! If you have any questions, feel free to ask! Thanks for your info! I’ll get you up on the Owners Lineup on Page 1! Looking forward to hearing about your trip!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! By any chance was anyone at CCV for the 4th of July? Was wondering if they did anything special at night for the kids. Thank you!!


----------



## Pooh12863

MJ NH said:


> Our first home trip to CC is in January. We bought in December 2018 with August UY.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## debedo

Just want to say HI....11 days and counting til we are home.   Just bought another resale contract.   Now the wait begins.... Addonitis is REAL folks.


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> Just want to say HI....11 days and counting til we are home.   Just bought another resale contract.   Now the wait begins.... Addonitis is REAL folks.



Have a great time and Congrats!!!!!! The struggle is real!!!


----------



## debedo

mrsap said:


> Have a great time and Congrats!!!!!! The struggle is real!!!


Yes it is!!!!  .. just bought at SSR hoping to make it thru ROFR.


----------



## mrsap

debedo said:


> Yes it is!!!!  .. just bought at SSR hoping to make it thru ROFR.



Good luck!!!!! I just passed on SSR a couple days ago!!! Only took 5 tries


----------



## Pooh12863

debedo said:


> Just want to say HI....11 days and counting til we are home.   Just bought another resale contract.   Now the wait begins.... Addonitis is REAL folks.



Enjoy your trip, good luck with the wait.


----------



## pineapplepalms

mrsap said:


> Good luck!!!!! I just passed on SSR a couple days ago!!! Only took 5 tries



5 tries!! Glad you finally passed and enjoy those additional points!


----------



## mrsap

pineapplepalms said:


> 5 tries!! Glad you finally passed and enjoy those additional points!



 5 tries!!!  Worth the wait because we ended up with more points than we originally tried for 4 tries ago! Looking forward to closing so we can book for next summer! Thank you so much!!! Hope you are well!


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

Will be at CCV Sat-Wed. Looking for Dis'ers to ride out the storm in the lobby! First time stay at my home resort will be memorable at least!


----------



## mrsap

Oozma_Kappa said:


> Will be at CCV Sat-Wed. Looking for Dis'ers to ride out the storm in the lobby! First time stay at my home resort will be memorable at least!



Have a great time, and please stay safe if that storm hits. It will definitely be memorable, that’s for sure! Please take pictures!!


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

mrsap said:


> Have a great time, and please stay safe if that storm hits. It will definitely be memorable, that’s for sure! Please take pictures!!


I will! Can't wait to post pics here. I'll keep yall updated!


----------



## sachilles

With reflections resort in the construction phase, is there anything modified for transport between the fort and WL?
Our first stay at WL and first stay as DVC is end of Feb 2020 and wondering the best option for travel between the hoop de doo, WL and contemporary.
If I remember correctly from several years ago, that traveling to the fort by boat was no drama, but leaving by boat (to mk) was a rather large line.
We hope to go from WL or possibly MK to Hoop de doo for the 6:15 show, then pop over to contemporary to hit the top of the world lounge for fire works etc.

Since that time Lyft/minnie vans have come into existence, so that might be the smart play. Also wondered about trail access between the fort and WL with the construction scene.


----------



## Pooh12863

sachilles said:


> With reflections resort in the construction phase, is there anything modified for transport between the fort and WL?
> Our first stay at WL and first stay as DVC is end of Feb 2020 and wondering the best option for travel between the hoop de doo, WL and contemporary.
> If I remember correctly from several years ago, that traveling to the fort by boat was no drama, but leaving by boat (to mk) was a rather large line.
> We hope to go from WL or possibly MK to Hoop de doo for the 6:15 show, then pop over to contemporary to hit the top of the world lounge for fire works etc.
> 
> Since that time Lyft/minnie vans have come into existence, so that might be the smart play. Also wondered about trail access between the fort and WL with the construction scene.



"Boat Transportation - You can catch two different water launch routes. One takes you directly to the Magic Kingdom. The other route takes you to the Fort Wilderness Campground and Resort, the Contemporary Resort Hotel then back to the Wilderness Lodge."

I believe the trail is closed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sachilles said:


> With reflections resort in the construction phase, is there anything modified for transport between the fort and WL?
> Our first stay at WL and first stay as DVC is end of Feb 2020 and wondering the best option for travel between the hoop de doo, WL and contemporary.
> If I remember correctly from several years ago, that traveling to the fort by boat was no drama, but leaving by boat (to mk) was a rather large line.
> We hope to go from WL or possibly MK to Hoop de doo for the 6:15 show, then pop over to contemporary to hit the top of the world lounge for fire works etc.
> 
> Since that time Lyft/minnie vans have come into existence, so that might be the smart play. Also wondered about trail access between the fort and WL with the construction scene.



The trail between the two has been shut down now for at least a couple of months so no walking between WL and FW.  As I understand it the bus is also not operating on that road between the 2 resorts.  It might still be operating but takes you to the Outpost instead of the Settlement?  I'm not certain on that.  So the boats are the best way to get between all those locations and should be doing business as normal.  As far as lines, it really just is a timing thing.  If you all exited from Hoop de doo then it could be long but usually during the day we've never had lines of any length leaving FW.


----------



## MJ NH

If you were to buy a second contract, which resort do you think is best to pair with copper creek? I am thinking about adding another and I can not decide.


----------



## mrsap

MJ NH said:


> If you were to buy a second contract, which resort do you think is best to pair with copper creek? I am thinking about adding another and I can not decide.



I think that’s a personal decision... do you have any other favorites you like to stay at? We loved GF, so that’s why we chose that particular resort for our 2nd contract. We knew we wanted to stay there every year. Good luck deciding!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MJ NH said:


> If you were to buy a second contract, which resort do you think is best to pair with copper creek? I am thinking about adding another and I can not decide.



Agree that is a personal preference.  Are there other DVC resorts you've stayed at that you enjoyed?  Or maybe what parks do you go to most?  Will you use the 11 month booking window that means you can take advantage of the home resort priority?  Are you looking for good value or home priority?


----------



## MJ NH

I am open to anything. I have gone in logic circles thinking about a second home resort. I have ruled in and ruled out all of them at some point. Only looking for WDW resorts. I am family of 4 with kids that are 7&11. We go to resorts all day or just chill and skip going to a park the whole trip. We live in frigid northeast, so looking for stays in January through April. We like one bedrooms. My wife will only let me add one more. So I thought I see if there is a common pairing. It seems like it’s boardwalk with copper creek.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MJ NH said:


> I am open to anything. I have gone in logic circles thinking about a second home resort. I have ruled in and ruled out all of them at some point. Only looking for WDW resorts. I am family of 4 with kids that are 7&11. We go to resorts all day or just chill and skip going to a park the whole trip. We live in frigid northeast, so looking for stays in January through April. We like one bedrooms. My wife will only let me add one more. So I thought I see if there is a common pairing. It seems like it’s boardwalk with copper creek.



With CCV you have an "MK" resort.  So if you want something different I'd consider an Epcot resort, AKV or since you like 1BR's OKW contracts are a good value and the rooms are huge.  It's like staying in a condo vs a hotel.  You pay a premium for BWV vs AKV or OKW so unless you have a strong desire to have an Epcot resort or to stay at BWV you might want to consider a different location that is a little more economical. And a plus about wanting 1BR's is that they are easier to book at 7 months so you don't always have to own where you want to stay and can be a little more economical.  Still, buy someplace you'd want to stay if you can't switch.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

KAT4DISNEY said:


> With CCV you have an "MK" resort.  So if you want something different I'd consider an Epcot resort, AKV or since you like 1BR's OKW contracts are a good value and the rooms are huge.  It's like staying in a condo vs a hotel.  You pay a premium for BWV vs AKV or OKW so unless you have a strong desire to have an Epcot resort or to stay at BWV you might want to consider a different location that is a little more economical. And a plus about wanting 1BR's is that they are easier to book at 7 months so you don't always have to own where you want to stay and can be a little more economical.  Still, buy someplace you'd want to stay if you can't switch.



This is our thinking too. I'd be interested in a small contract at Riveria, but don't have my husband sold on that! He'd go for AK before anything else.


----------



## jkmcghav

Countdown until our first trip home has been restarted to 30 days!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## mrsap

jkmcghav said:


> Countdown until our first trip home has been restarted to 30 days!  Looking forward to it.



Have a great time!!! Take pictures for us!!!


----------



## MrGreek

MrGreek*September 2017*April


----------



## mrsap

MrGreek said:


> MrGreek*September 2017*April



 to our board and WELCOME HOME!!! I added you to Page 1!


----------



## Pooh12863

MrGreek said:


> MrGreek*September 2017*April



Welcome.


----------



## Pooh12863

Anyone ever make an out of your way dining reservation, just to visit the lodge? I hope my wife doesn't figure out my motive.


----------



## shairpdrh

Pooh12863 said:


> Anyone ever make an out of your way dining reservation, just to visit the lodge? I hope my wife doesn't figure out my motive.


Not quite the same, but we go to WL for a meal on other trips just to visit. Usually Geyser Point.


----------



## Pooh12863

shairpdrh said:


> Not quite the same, but we go to WL for a meal on other trips just to visit. Usually Geyser Point.



My wife didn't catch on when I suggested having breakfast at the lodge before heading to Food & Wine.


----------



## sleepydog25

Pooh12863 said:


> Anyone ever make an out of your way dining reservation, just to visit the lodge? I hope my wife doesn't figure out my motive.


We used to do that for the times when we weren't staying at our "home." With the advent of Storybook Dining (and subsequent loss of Artist Point) and the refurb/downgrading of quality at Roaring Fork, we no longer stop by just to dine there. Geyser Point has a couple of good dishes, but it's not worth making a special trip there just to eat a bison burger or their waffle fries.


----------



## Pooh12863

sleepydog25 said:


> We used to do that for the times when we weren't staying at our "home." With the advent of Storybook Dining (and subsequent loss of Artist Point) and the refurb/downgrading of quality at Roaring Fork, we no longer stop by just to dine there. Geyser Point has a couple of good dishes, but it's not worth making a special trip there just to eat a bison burger or their waffle fries.



I enjoy the Whispering Canyon breakfast skillets, I think they're a good value for what you get.


----------



## sleepydog25

Pooh12863 said:


> I enjoy the Whispering Canyon breakfast skillets, I think they're a good value for what you get.


They are, but overall we feel the quality has suffered, starting with the Mickey waffles that used to be made to order, crunchy on the outside, soft inside with a few sauces that actually had taste. And they deep-sixed some sandwiches, the fresher grill items, etc. For us, it's just not worth a trip.


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> They are, but overall we feel the quality has suffered, starting with the Mickey waffles that used to be made to order, crunchy on the outside, soft inside with a few sauces that actually had taste. And they deep-sixed some sandwiches, the fresher grill items, etc. For us, it's just not worth a trip.



I agree with this. Not only is the food quality poor, but so is the service. Our last two experiences there were terrible. Theyre extremely slow!  2nd to last visit we didn’t even get drink refills! We only eat there for breakfast when we’re staying there, otherwise, I wouldn’t make a special trip for it!


----------



## Pooh12863

I’ll respectfully disagree with both of you. 

I’m a simple guy my favorite food is backwoods diner food.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ll respectfully disagree with both of you.
> 
> I’m a simple guy my favorite food is backwoods diner food.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


>



I don’t even know how to respond to that.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I don’t even know how to respond to that. LOL



Exactly


----------



## sleepydog25

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ll respectfully disagree with both of you.
> 
> I’m a simple guy my favorite food is backwoods diner food.


I respectfully disagree with your respectful disagreement. . .I think. . .
That's the fun thing about Disney--there are things for everyone's tastes. Some people don't even like the Lodge!


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> I respectfully disagree with your respectful disagreement. . .I think. . .
> That's the fun thing about Disney--there are things for everyone's tastes. Some people don't even like the Lodge!



To those people I say...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Some people don't even like the Lodge!


----------



## xWilliam

Edit: nvm got the information by searching this thread


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We are home!  


We are so excited for the next 10 days.


----------



## ksromack

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home!
> View attachment 433131View attachment 433132
> 
> We are so excited for the next 10 days.


5th floor?  We are in room 6121 for one more night and I would never request this room again.  We asked for an alternate studio upon check in but they said they couldn’t do it.....a bit of a bummer since this was our first time at our home resort.  Going to Hoop-de-do tonight!  10 days for you?  Enjoy!


----------



## xWilliam

ksromack said:


> 5th floor?  We are in room 6121 for one more night and I would never request this room again.  We asked for an alternate studio upon check in but they said they couldn’t do it.....a bit of a bummer since this was our first time at our home resort.  Going to Hoop-de-do tonight!  10 days for you?  Enjoy!


Looks like it's the 4th floor. 5th floor almost looks like it has an actual roof above It instead of another balcony.

I requested room 5131. I would love one of the corner rooms for the 2 bedroom villas if they weren't the alternate studios.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home!
> View attachment 433131View attachment 433132
> 
> We are so excited for the next 10 days.



Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## storey13

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home!
> View attachment 433131View attachment 433132
> 
> We are so excited for the next 10 days.



That is or is pretty close to the alternate studio! Enjoy your trip! Looking fwd to the TR!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

ksromack said:


> 5th floor?  We are in room 6121 for one more night and I would never request this room again.  We asked for an alternate studio upon check in but they said they couldn’t do it.....a bit of a bummer since this was our first time at our home resort.  Going to Hoop-de-do tonight!  10 days for you?  Enjoy!


Yep, 5th floor because in that section there is the 7th floor.  We absolutely love it, but there’s not much not to love.  Last year we were across the hall on the 7th floor and enjoyed it too, but this view is more impressive. 
The alternate studios are just hard to get. With 6121 you have a shower and not a tub, right?  We hope you enjoyed Hoop De Doo and had a good trip. 


storey13 said:


> That is or is pretty close to the alternate studio! Enjoy your trip! Looking fwd to the TR!


The two bedroom with the alternate studio is x115 and x117, and we didn’t try for that this time since we went with a dedicated two bedroom. We are around the corner from them this time. We love having the two queen beds in the second bedroom.  We are going to try for the alternate lockoff combo in February though. 
Thanks, and we are looking forward to the TR too!


----------



## Pyotr

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home!
> 
> We are so excited for the next 10 days.



Looks beautiful! I can’t wait to stay at CCV but I have to wait until next March. The wife and I will be at Disney this weekend but we will be staying at AKV. 

And FYI, I’m a Florida resident and I handle the heat well, but yesterday was absolutely brutal and today is forecasted to be much of the same. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## Dvcluver3978

Hi fellow CC family!

I need some help with math.  My mom and I are coming home 9/10/20-9/16/20.  The two of us are in a party of 10.  My mom and I are sharing the master bedroom, everyone wants their own bed.  We thought about getting a grand villa but I don't think that would work.  I called MS today and asked if there was a sleeper chair in the living room of a two bed and was told no.   Which I swear I thought there was a sleeper chair in the two bed that we had at BR.  We could get two 2-bed villas again everyone has to have their own bed.  Am I overthinking this?  Help please!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dvcluver3978 said:


> Hi fellow CC family!
> 
> I need some help with math.  My mom and I are coming home 9/10/20-9/16/20.  The two of us are in a party of 10.  My mom and I are sharing the master bedroom, everyone wants their own bed.  We thought about getting a grand villa but I don't think that would work.  I called MS today and asked if there was a sleeper chair in the living room of a two bed and was told no.   Which I swear I thought there was a sleeper chair in the two bed that we had at BR.  We could get two 2-bed villas again everyone has to have their own bed.  Am I overthinking this?  Help please!



Everybody want's their own bed except you and your mom?  So 9 beds?


----------



## Dvcluver3978

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Everybody want's their own bed except you and your mom?  So 9 beds?


Yes.   One person has agreed to sleep on the couch.  So that's three people taken care of.


----------



## Pooh12863

You’re gonna need 3 rooms.


----------



## Pooh12863

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home!
> View attachment 433131View attachment 433132
> 
> We are so excited for the next 10 days.



Enjoy your trip GC.


----------



## Dvcluver3978

Pooh12863 said:


> You’re gonna need 3 rooms.


That's what I was thinking but I was hoping there was a bed in a cabinet or something.


----------



## Pooh12863

You have 4 sleeping surfaces in a two bedroom villa. You, your mom and 3 other people in one, 4 in the second and you’re gonna need a studio for that last person unless you can talk 2 more people into doubling up.


----------



## mrsap

**REUNION STATION NEWS:*

Reunion Station will be temporarily repurposed for Football Fans....

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-...f-september-14th-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## sleepydog25

mrsap said:


> **REUNION STATION NEWS:*
> 
> Reunion Station will be temporarily repurposed for Football Fans....
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-...f-september-14th-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


Saw that. I don't think it's going to work any more than previous efforts there. $50 per person ($30 for kids) to spend 4 hours of your day watching football and getting some snacks. $160 for a family of four. Hmm. . .I just don't see it.


----------



## Pooh12863

sleepydog25 said:


> Saw that. I don't think it's going to work any more than previous efforts there. $50 per person ($30 for kids) to spend 4 hours of your day watching football and getting some snacks. $160 for a family of four. Hmm. . .I just don't see it.



That was my thought. I'm not spending $50 dollars a head to make my wife mad, I can do that at home for free.  

I'd need more information before I'd even consider it. How many game are gonna be on? What games are gonna be shown? Are they gonna change the channel on a blowout, possibly upsetting people watching "their team." I wonder what the next use of Reunion station will be when this flops too.


----------



## storey13

Pooh12863 said:


> That was my thought. I'm not spending $50 dollars a head to make my wife mad, I can do that at home for free.
> 
> I'd need more information before I'd even consider it. How many game are gonna be on? What games are gonna be shown? Are they gonna change the channel on a blowout, possibly upsetting people watching "their team." I wonder what the next use of Reunion station will be when this flops too.



It would be nice if they just gave up on trying to churn more profit and just let it be a community center for DVC members like some other DVC properties have.


----------



## ksromack

mrsap said:


> **REUNION STATION NEWS:*
> 
> Reunion Station will be temporarily repurposed for Football Fans....
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-...f-september-14th-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


This won't work for us since we will be at the dark side on our only available date...but I think if it was just me and dh, we would do this.  The 2 drink limit is strange, though.  If you are there for nearly 8 hours I feel it should be more than that to make it worth it for us.  I mean, you could sit in your hotel room with the beer you brought from home or from an online grocer and cook a frozen pizza and supplement with a yummy bison burger from Geyser Point to-go for a lot cheaper!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

It would cost us $100 for both of us to watch a TV football game. No thanks, I’d rather put that money towards a park ticket.


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted


----------



## mrsap

@Pooh12863 did you have your closing, yet?


----------



## Pooh12863

Pooh12863 said:


> Wishing you a little pixie dust.
> 
> Our contract closed, just waiting on DVC to load our points.




Got the call we closed on Aug 18th, took DVC about 2 weeks to load our points, booked a trip for the  week after Easter at AKL Jambo when I got the points.

Yours close yet?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Got the call we closed on Aug 18th, took DVC about 2 weeks to load our points, booked a trip for the  week after Easter at AKL Jambo when I got the points.
> 
> Yours close yet?



Nooo. I returned my closing documents the following morning (with check on 9/29). They’re still waiting on the seller to return their documents. They said we can close once they return them. I just read someone else’s seller took a MONTH to return closing documents. I don’t have enough patience to wait that long. I’m already getting antsy 

Happy you closed quickly AND got to use your points already!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Nooo. I returned my closing documents the following morning (with check on 9/29). They’re still waiting on the seller to return their documents. They said we can close once they return them. I just read someone else’s seller took a MONTH to return closing documents. I don’t have enough patience to wait that long. I’m already getting antsy
> 
> Happy you closed quickly AND got to use your points already!!!!!!!



I hope you didn't date the check 9/29. 

Hope yours goes quickly from here on out, I know the anxiety and anticipation stinks. If I was selling, I'd want my money ASAP, I can't comprehend the seller dragging their feet. Wishing you more pixie dust.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I hope you didn't date the check 9/29.
> 
> Hope yours goes quickly from here on out, I know the anxiety and anticipation stinks. If I was selling, I'd want my money ASAP, I can't comprehend the seller dragging their feet. Wishing you more pixie dust.



Thanks!!!  That’s exactly what I said! I don’t get it. I hope something happens this week


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> Nooo. I returned my closing documents the following morning (with check on 9/29). They’re still waiting on the seller to return their documents. They said we can close once they return them. I just read someone else’s seller took a MONTH to return closing documents. I don’t have enough patience to wait that long. I’m already getting antsy
> 
> Happy you closed quickly AND got to use your points already!!!!!!!


Hope your seller gets things done soon! Our sellers took almost two months, but they were international sellers and made a few mistakes along the way. It was SO hard to wait. Fingers crossed that you close soon!


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> Hope your seller gets things done soon! Our sellers took almost two months, but they were international sellers and made a few mistakes along the way. It was SO hard to wait. Fingers crossed that you close soon!



O M G



I’d lose my mind. I’m happy you’re closed and done with that! Just crazy!!


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> O M G
> 
> View attachment 433898
> 
> I’d lose my mind. I’m happy you’re closed and done with that! Just crazy!!


Haha, yeah. So happy to be done with it. Probably would not buy from an international seller again. I didn't take it well and was probably driving them nuts with my requests for updates. They finally called me with a real update while I was at AK after 1.5 months (also known as the point at which I had expected points would be in my account). I think they were as annoyed with the seller as I was. I was not in jeopardy of losing any points and didn't need them immediately, so that made it a little better.


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> Haha, yeah. So happy to be done with it. Probably would not buy from an international seller again. I didn't take it well and was probably driving them nuts with my requests for updates. They finally called me with a real update while I was at AK after 1.5 months (also known as the point at which I had expected points would be in my account). I think they were as annoyed with the seller as I was. I was not in jeopardy of losing any points and didn't need them immediately, so that made it a little better.



I don’t blame you, though. Totally unacceptable! Even though you didn’t need the points, it’s just the point of closing in a reasonable amount of time. Hope you don’t have to deal with that again if you should get the itch again!!


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> I don’t blame you, though. Totally unacceptable! Even though you didn’t need the points, it’s just the point of closing in a reasonable amount of time. Hope you don’t have to deal with that again if you should get the itch again!!


That experience has probably helped me not feel the urge to do it again! That and a husband who would have been happy with just the first contract. Maybe in a few years I will come up with another reason to add on!


----------



## Pooh12863

shairpdrh said:


> Haha, yeah. So happy to be done with it. Probably would not buy from an international seller again. I didn't take it well and was probably driving them nuts with my requests for updates. They finally called me with a real update while I was at AK after 1.5 months (also known as the point at which I had expected points would be in my account). I think they were as annoyed with the seller as I was. I was not in jeopardy of losing any points and didn't need them immediately, so that made it a little better.



I wouldn't paint all international sellers with the actions of one unresponsive seller, my seller was from the UK and from offer to closing in my case was 6 weeks. I believe international contracts have a better shot at passing ROFR. I'm glad everything finally worked out for you.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I wouldn't paint all international sellers with the actions of one unresponsive seller, my seller was from the UK and from offer to closing in my case was 6 weeks. I believe international contracts have a better shot at passing ROFR. I'm glad everything finally worked out for you.


----------



## shairpdrh

Pooh12863 said:


> I wouldn't paint all international sellers with the actions of one unresponsive seller, my seller was from the UK and from offer to closing in my case was 6 weeks. I believe international contracts have a better shot at passing ROFR. I'm glad everything finally worked out for you.


Oh I agree! Sorry if it came across as critical of international sellers as a whole. We were hopeful and that is why we went with an international seller the first time. There isn’t a guarantee either way. I just don’t know if I would do it again as it just adds a little bit of extra complication and I am not patient. 

I’m sure most international sellers have no problem completing the process. I wouldn’t discourage anyone from doing it if the contract met their needs.


----------



## FFMickey

storey13 said:


> It would be nice if they just gave up on trying to churn more profit and just let it be a community center for DVC members like some other DVC properties have.


Yes, they should make it a community hall. These paid events don’t seem to draw many like the ones at TOTWL.


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> Yes, they should make it a community hall. These paid events don’t seem to draw many like the ones at TOTWL.



So, I’ll concede, I agree with this.  I was completely against a community hall and really, really, really wanted the original  ‘pseudo club lounge’ to succeed.  But after staying at Boardwalk, and seeing how amazing their community hall is, and how much fun my kids had there, I would love to see it at Copper Creek as well.


----------



## UrsulaGirl

Anyone know this month's activities / nightly movies? 

11 sleeps to go!


----------



## cellomom

mrsap said:


> So, I’ll concede, I agree with this.  I was completely against a community hall and really, really, really wanted the original  ‘pseudo club lounge’ to succeed.  But after staying at Boardwalk, and seeing how amazing their community hall is, and how much fun my kids had there, I would love to see it at Copper Creek as well.


Agree!   A community hall would be wonderful


----------



## Pooh12863

As CCV owners did we pay for Reunion Station? Are we paying for it's upkeep?


----------



## crvetter

Pooh12863 said:


> As CCV owners did we pay for Reunion Station? Are we paying for it's upkeep?


No it isn't apart of the association at CCV (just a part of WL). Note, any of the commercial spaces that do exist (TOTWL, Pool Bars, etc) may be apart of the association, though the owner (DVC) are responsible for their share of the dues and the complete maintenance costs of the unit.


----------



## Pooh12863

crvetter said:


> No it isn't even apart of the association at CCV (just a part of WL). Note, any of the commercial spaces that do exist (TOTWL, Pool Bars, etc) may be apart of the association, though the owner (DVC) are responsible for their share of the dues and the complete maintenance costs of the unit.



Thanks

In that case I agree with Dean, although I’m not sure a complete demo would be necessary, although it might be, I’ve never been in RS.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks
> 
> In that case I agree with Dean, although I’m not sure a complete demo would be necessary, although it might be, I’ve never been in RS.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


>



You should eat more fiber.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You should eat more fiber.



You should stop giving ‘crappy’ responses!!!


----------



## Philsfan77

I know there is a room breakdown on the first page...but if you guys and gals booked a 2 bedroom dedicated (what would you request/where/specific room number if possible)?


----------



## tntbrd

How high up do I need to be to see “some” of the MK fireworks?  Just got points loaded and made a reservation last night. 257 days away but I have fun planning and looking all the things most people forget. Having never stayed there before, looking forward to getting there and making the best of it while there.


----------



## ksromack

tntbrd said:


> How high up do I need to be to see “some” of the MK fireworks?  Just got points loaded and made a reservation last night. 257 days away but I have fun planning and looking all the things most people forget. Having never stayed there before, looking forward to getting there and making the best of it while there.


We were on the 6th floor, room 6121, a studio...we had a great view of the higher MK fireworks.


----------



## badeacon

New CCV owner here. One resale closed last month and another resale passed ROFR today. looking forward to booking first trip. learning a lot reviewing this thread.


----------



## tntbrd

ksromack said:


> We were on the 6th floor, room 6121, a studio...we had a great view of the higher MK fireworks.



Thank you!


----------



## Chuck S

I haven't been to CCV, nor seen Reunion Station.  I'm only judging from photos... It looks like it is a freestanding building?  And that it is decent sized?  If so, why not repurpose it to a small store or ice cream parlor/grill like Beaches and Cream with their own version of the kitchen sink using a large dish resembling a hollow log?  Beaches and Cream is always busy. They could feature a few "speciality" flavors of ice cream like maple walnut, or themed flavors like...wild woods (peanuts, choc chips and wild berry swirl)


----------



## Philsfan77

sleepydog25 said:


> Saw that. I don't think it's going to work any more than previous efforts there. $50 per person ($30 for kids) to spend 4 hours of your day watching football and getting some snacks. $160 for a family of four. Hmm. . .I just don't see it.



We are actually considering it in December when we come (just me and my wife). Its from 12:30-8...you can leave and re-enter, 2 alcoholic beverages and it sounds like buffet style during both rounds of nfl games (guessing a round at 2 and a round at 6). We'd pry drop at least $50 each on a dinner and 2 drinks anyways. Actually seems like a decent value IMO for what amounts to possibly 2 meals.


----------



## Pooh12863

badeacon said:


> New CCV owner here. One resale closed last month and another resale passed ROFR today. looking forward to booking first trip. learning a lot reviewing this thread.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

badeacon said:


> New CCV owner here. One resale closed last month and another resale passed ROFR today. looking forward to booking first trip. learning a lot reviewing this thread.



 And Congrats!! So happy for you! When are you looking to book your first trip Home?!

Welcome Home!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Philsfan77 said:


> We are actually considering it in December when we come (just me and my wife). Its from 12:30-8...you can leave and re-enter, 2 alcoholic beverages and it sounds like buffet style during both rounds of nfl games (guessing a round at 2 and a round at 6). We'd pry drop at least $50 each on a dinner and 2 drinks anyways. Actually seems like a decent value IMO for what amounts to possibly 2 meals.


I almost amended my earlier comment right after posting it that for a couple (or perhaps even a family) who would be highly interested in a football game or two, the cost might be acceptable. I like football and catch the occasional half a game here and there, so it wouldn't be a good deal for us. Further, though we're no longer park commandos, during our down time, we prefer to be either relaxing poolside, visiting DS, exploring other resorts, et. al. Still, I get that some people will find value in the accommodations, though again, I don't believe it will be successful in the long run. The attitude Disney displays toward RS points to a band aid approach to a rather slapdash "build it and they will come" mentality.


----------



## Philsfan77

sleepydog25 said:


> I almost amended my earlier comment right after posting it that for a couple (or perhaps even a family) who would be highly interested in a football game or two, the cost might be acceptable. I like football and catch the occasional half a game here and there, so it wouldn't be a good deal for us. Further, though we're no longer park commandos, during our down time, we prefer to be either relaxing poolside, visiting DS, exploring other resorts, et. al. Still, I get that some people will find value in the accommodations, though again, I don't believe it will be successful in the long run. The attitude Disney displays toward RS points to a band aid approach to a rather slapdash "build it and they will come" mentality.



I agree with your general points though...i don't see it lasting or being successful (although if there is one thing that could be successful, it's NFL football. There are plenty of dads out there who take a park day off, that might jump at this chance to go watch the game with a bunch of like minded dads - similar to your local watering hole on a Sunday.) I also agree with the general consensus, that this should be a community hall for the CCV owners, as the use of it currently is a lot of wasted space.

Below is my response for how we plan to use it if we do it from the member services thread:

We are actually considering it, and think the prices is pretty reasonable. Our plan is to hit the parks in the morning. Then when we would take a break and grab lunch we will go watch the 1PM NFL games (49ers and Saints game). Head into MK for a little bit after the game, then return around 6 for the end of the 4PM games and another round of food. We asked our guide if there are any restrictions about entering and leaving and then returning and they said none as far as they know. Essentially we will eat our lunch and dinner meals there (would easily spend more than $50 each in the park for 2 meals and no alcoholic beverages). Just my personal opinion of course...but the price is pretty reasonable IMO. Me and my wife definitely spend more than $100 on an NFL Sunday if we spend the day at the bar watching both rounds of games (obviously a few more alcoholic beverages than the 4 we would get from disney), but to me this seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## sleepydog25

Philsfan77 said:


> I agree with your general points though...i don't see it lasting or being successful (*although if there is one thing that could be successful, it's NFL football. *There are plenty of dads out there who take a park day off, that might jump at this chance to go watch the game with a bunch of like minded dads - similar to your local watering hole on a Sunday.) I also agree with the general consensus, that this should be a community hall for the CCV owners, as the use of it currently is a lot of wasted space.
> 
> Below is my response for how we plan to use it if we do it from the member services thread:
> 
> We are actually considering it, and think the prices is pretty reasonable. Our plan is to hit the parks in the morning. Then when we would take a break and grab lunch we will go watch the 1PM NFL games (49ers and Saints game). Head into MK for a little bit after the game, then return around 6 for the end of the 4PM games and another round of food. We asked our guide if there are any restrictions about entering and leaving and then returning and they said none as far as they know. Essentially we will eat our lunch and dinner meals there (would easily spend more than $50 each in the park for 2 meals and no alcoholic beverages). Just my personal opinion of course...but the price is pretty reasonable IMO. Me and my wife definitely spend more than $100 on an NFL Sunday if we spend the day at the bar watching both rounds of games (obviously a few more alcoholic beverages than the 4 we would get from disney), but to me this seems pretty reasonable.


Agree with the bolded quote above!  lol  Truly, I can see how it should work for some, and I really don't have an issue with the set up other than to believe they've, so far, wasted a great space. Then again, I'm among that vocal minority who believes they should have put GP right on the water and made it a Signature complete with piped in music, fireworks views, and a singularly distinctive menu that true foodies would enjoy. That way, WL would have a TS, a QS, a nice lounge (Territory Lounge), a character meal, and a Signature. Now, that would be worthy of a deluxe nomenclature. . .


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Philsfan77 said:


> I know there is a room breakdown on the first page...but if you guys and gals booked a 2 bedroom dedicated (what would you request/where/specific room number if possible)?


We book two bedroom dedicated rooms and mainly request high floor.  You can also specify which side of the hall you prefer (whether it overlooks the main pool or the Boulder Ridge Cove pool) and how close you want to be to the lobby, but they are all good.  


tntbrd said:


> How high up do I need to be to see “some” of the MK fireworks?  Just got points loaded and made a reservation last night. 257 days away but I have fun planning and looking all the things most people forget. Having never stayed there before, looking forward to getting there and making the best of it while there.


I’d go with as high as possible, but we don’t mind the enclosed balcony that are on the top floor of any section of the resort. The views will be obstructed by the North wing, so the higher you are the better the view will be.  


badeacon said:


> New CCV owner here. One resale closed last month and another resale passed ROFR today. looking forward to booking first trip. learning a lot reviewing this thread.


Congratulations, welcome home.  You found a great resort and a great thread to learn about it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Maybe they will extend the sports venue over into Baseball next spring. Might be able to keep patrons there longer as those games can go into extra innings. Regardless of the sport, poor use of the building.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

One fun fact about Copper Creek that not everyone knows is that there are four exits from the first floor of the Copper Creek wing.  You can exit to the North or South at either end of the short hallway. It comes in handy for heading to either pool or Geyser Point.

North West side, by mid-wing elevators into main pool courtyard:


North East side near the Salon:


South East side (with half a flight of stairs) near Geyser Point:


South West side leading to Boulder Ridge courtyard:


On the second floor there are two exits, plus the hallway to the lobby.


----------



## shairpdrh

GrandCalifornian said:


> One fun fact about Copper Creek that not everyone knows is that there are four exits from the first floor of the Copper Creek wing.  You can exit to the North or South at either end of the short hallway. It comes in handy for heading to either pool or Geyser Point.
> 
> North West side, into main courtyard by elevators:
> View attachment 435099



Love using these exits. This one was handy for us as there are restrooms just out of frame for the inevitable (with a 2 yo) potty scramble!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> One fun fact about Copper Creek that not everyone knows is that there are four exits from the first floor of the Copper Creek wing.  You can exit to the North or South at either end of the short hallway. It comes in handy for heading to either pool or Geyser Point.
> 
> North West side, into main courtyard by elevators:
> View attachment 435099
> 
> North East side near the Salon:
> View attachment 435100
> 
> South East side (with half a flight of stairs) near Geyser Point:
> View attachment 435101
> 
> South West side leading to Boulder Ridge courtyard:
> View attachment 435102
> 
> On the second floor there are two exits, plus the hallway to the lobby.



They really came in handy when we were staying on the first floor...  not only just for accessing the pool, but also to get to the lobby! We would cross the courtyard and enter over by Roaring Forks! Definitely an easier way to get back to the lobby instead of waiting for the elevator or taking the steps.


----------



## Granny

I think the tailgating option at Reunion Station may be somewhat popular.  $50 a head that includes food and 2 alcoholic beverages...that's not a bad value in Disney terms.  And the ESPN club can get overcrowded during football games.  

I agree with those who indicate that it's not a long term solution for the location.  I always thought Community Hall would be the way to go.


----------



## Philsfan77

GrandCalifornian said:


> I’d go with as high as possible, but we don’t mind the enclosed balcony that are on the top floor of any section of the resort. The views will be obstructed by the North wing, so the higher you are the better the view will be.



Does one side offer a better chance to maybe see the fireworks over the other?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Philsfan77 said:


> Does one side offer a better chance to maybe see the fireworks over the other?


To have a chance at fireworks go with the North (main pool) side, which have room numbers that end in odd numbers.


----------



## Pyotr

I’m sure this has been answered on another thread, but if I were to direct add on another 50 CCV points from Disney, would it act as one pool of points or will I need to call Disney and transfer?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pyotr said:


> I’m sure this has been answered on another thread, but if I were to direct add on another 50 CCV points from Disney, would it act as one pool of points or will I need to call Disney and transfer?



Both direct and resale add ons can be used together as one with an original contract as long as it's the same UY and titled the same.  In both cases you will see the separate contracts and when you make your reservation you select both of them.  The reservation uses the points from the first one you select and then goes to the second one you select if more are needed to complete the point requirements.  If original and add on are the same resort you can use them together at 11 months and 7 months.  If different resorts then you can use them together at 7 months only.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Who else will be there for Thanksgiving? We've got dinner that night booked at WC and Storybook the next night. A big priority for us this trip was more resort time (we say that every time and instead end up in the parks, but this time we're serious). Looking forward to an entire week looking at that beautiful tree.


----------



## Pyotr

Has anyone had any experience with booking 2-bedrooms Thanksgiving week or the week before Christmas? I know studios are hard to get during the fall frenzy. Does this apply to 2 bedrooms as well?


----------



## mrsap

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Who else will be there for Thanksgiving? We've got dinner that night booked at WC and Storybook the next night. A big priority for us this trip was more resort time (we say that every time and instead end up in the parks, but this time we're serious). Looking forward to an entire week looking at that beautiful tree.



Thanksgiving is such a wonderful time to go, everything is drenched Christmas!!! I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## mrsap

NuJoy said:


> We just had our first stay at CCV in the cabins.  Our stay coincided with Dorian so they evacuated us out for one of the nights and put us in a dedicated 2 bedroom inside the lodge.  I was so impressed with the accommodations of the villa that we are now actively seeking a way to stay there on purpose next fall.  As a BWV owner, I never thought WL was my style; but I now see why it is special.



Happy everything worked out and happy you enjoyed the Lodge!!! Hope you can make it work for fall!


----------



## Pyotr

Is there something going on Mid August of 2020? For some reason there is a week where all the studios at CCV are booked. I can’t for the life of my figure out why.


----------



## mrsap

*News: 2019 Preliminary Property Tax Appraisals and Tax Rates *

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...praisals-and-tax-rates-for-select-dvc-resorts


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> Is there something going on Mid August of 2020? For some reason there is a week where all the studios at CCV are booked. I can’t for the life of my figure out why.



Last week for summer vacations for most people in the northeast, and it coincides with a drop in points for the season. Just my personal guess.


----------



## Pyotr

Philsfan77 said:


> Last week for summer vacations for most people in the northeast, and it coincides with a drop in points for the season. Just my personal guess.



Ahh. I see. I assumed people started walked the fall reservations.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Just out of curiosity, I kept a pretty close eye on reservations last fall and noticed some walking going on, but thought it was unnecessary. Rooms didn't appear to sell out until about a week or two into the reservation period, probably a week at peak popular times like the holiday weeks.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> Ahh. I see. I assumed people started walked the fall reservations.



definitely possible as well...first week of food and wine started this year on the 29th, maybe people are getting a jump on next year...seems like a long way to walk, but i wouldn't put it past anyone at this point.


----------



## jwhite2004

I’m a bit late replying regarding the room views.  For fireworks, we were on the 5th floor on the CCV pool side (north) and could see the top half of the fireworks great.  The only disadvantage was the noise from the pool in the afternoon when trying to nap.  Even on the upper floor, the music and the CM on the loudspeaker came in to disturb us.  That was early June.


----------



## heapmaster

jwhite2004 said:


> I’m a bit late replying regarding the room views.  For fireworks, we were on the 5th floor on the CCV pool side (north) and could see the top half of the fireworks great.  The only disadvantage was the noise from the pool in the afternoon when trying to nap.  Even on the upper floor, the music and the CM on the loudspeaker came in to disturb us.  That was early June.


Thanks for that info...note to self no pool views


----------



## Granny

jwhite2004 said:


> I’m a bit late replying regarding the room views.  For fireworks, we were on the 5th floor on the CCV pool side (north) and could see the top half of the fireworks great.  The only disadvantage was the noise from the pool in the afternoon when trying to nap.  Even on the upper floor, the music and the CM on the loudspeaker came in to disturb us.  That was early June.





heapmaster said:


> Thanks for that info...note to self no pool views



Just keep in mind that no main pool view also means no chance of a fireworks view.  Personally, I agree with *jwhite *in that the noise from the main pool was intrusive at times.  But then again, we are not park commandos so we spend more time in the villa than a lot of visitors.


----------



## heapmaster

Granny said:


> Just keep in mind that no main pool view also means no chance of a fireworks view.  Personally, I agree with *jwhite *in that the noise from the main pool was intrusive at times.  But then again, we are not park commandos so we spend more time in the villa than a lot of visitors.


Ya same with us, we like our afternoon naps, our march trip was facing boulder ridge and didnt have any noise issues on floor 5


----------



## mrsap

Page 2 Recovery!! Anyone staying at the Lodge this months?!  Hope you are all well!!


----------



## heapmaster

I'm going in November and December for a week each.  What are the thoughts on how much our dues will go up with the 150% increase in assessment from the Appraiser ?


----------



## alieila

In 11 more days only 2 nights though


----------



## mrsap

heapmaster said:


> I'm going in November and December for a week each.  What are the thoughts on how much our dues will go up with the 150% increase in assessment from the Appraiser ?



Honestly, not sure what to think. I assumed they’d go up, but not sure how I’d feel about paying over $11 per point (if I calculated that correctly.) Please, someone, tell me that’s wrong.

@crvetter I feel like you’re the person to ask on this one. What do you think?!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

I've been expecting a big hit for dues. If I remember correctly, they actually went down a bit this year because the property had been over appraised the year before? And it wasn't fully declared yet then either.


----------



## mrsap

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> I've been expecting a big hit for dues. If I remember correctly, they actually went down a bit this year because the property had been over appraised the year before? And it wasn't fully declared yet then either.



Right. But 150% is just crazy if it sticks.


----------



## mrsap

alieila said:


> In 11 more days only 2 nights though



Better than nothing!!!! Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

mrsap said:


> Right. But 150% is just crazy if it sticks.



Agreed. The increases in dues we've been seeing is what keeps me from adding on more points.


----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> Honestly, not sure what to think. I assumed they’d go up, but not sure how I’d feel about paying over $11 per point (if I calculated that correctly.) Please, someone, tell me that’s wrong.
> 
> @crvetter I feel like you’re the person to ask on this one. What do you think?!


The important thing to note is the 150% increase is based on the entire tax charged against the association. So the implications of this is that in 2018 those taxes were decided on a smaller amount of declared points into the association. So in reality the increase is not 150% based on a per point basis, which matters, because there are now many more points in the association, in fact all of them for this assessment. It is likely (looking at declarations) that 2018 was based on about 50-60% of the resort, but the number of points it was based on is me taking an educated guess (but certainly it wasn't 100%).

Also the increase in 150% is on the assessed value, not the actual tax amount. You also need to consider that the tax rate dropped by 1.6% for CCV (City of Bay Lake Millage Rates).


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> The important thing to note is the 150% increase is based on the entire tax charged against the association. So the implications of this is that in 2018 those taxes were decided on a smaller amount of declared points into the association. So in reality the increase is not 150% based on a per point basis, which matters, because there are now many more points in the association, in fact all of them for this assessment. It is likely (looking at declarations) that 2018 was based on about 50-60% of the resort, but the number of points it was based on is me taking an educated guess (but certainly it wasn't 100%).
> 
> Also the increase in 150% is on the assessed value, not the actual tax amount. You also need to consider that the tax rate dropped by 1.6% for CCV (City of Bay Lake Millage Rates).



You’re the best. Thank you for explaining that. I knew you were the right person to call.


----------



## heapmaster

crvetter said:


> The important thing to note is the 150% increase is based on the entire tax charged against the association. So the implications of this is that in 2018 those taxes were decided on a smaller amount of declared points into the association. So in reality the increase is not 150% based on a per point basis, which matters, because there are now many more points in the association, in fact all of them for this assessment. It is likely (looking at declarations) that 2018 was based on about 50-60% of the resort, but the number of points it was based on is me taking an educated guess (but certainly it wasn't 100%).
> 
> Also the increase in 150% is on the assessed value, not the actual tax amount. You also need to consider that the tax rate dropped by 1.6% for CCV (City of Bay Lake Millage Rates).


Thanks for the explanation, looking at the amount of points and assessed values for the other resorts and their dues, I'm hoping it doesn't go up to crazy


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Page 2 Recovery!! Anyone staying at the Lodge this months?!  Hope you are all well!!



I’ll be having breakfast there in 11 days.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ll be having breakfast there in 11 days.


----------



## Pyotr

164 days to go for me! I managed to squeeze 9 (infant daughter) of us in a 2 bedroom. It will be my family, my parents, and the in-laws for a couple days before a cruise. I know space will be tight but with this group, I’ll likely be at the bar anyways.


----------



## DisneyLore

16 days until my very first DVC stay!


----------



## mrsap

DisneyLore said:


> 16 days until my very first DVC stay!



Hope you have a great time!


----------



## lmhall2000

I think we really want Copper Creek, but coming a bit late, yesterday- our DVC rep at Aulani told us CC was 95% sold...no 'deals' and at $210 a point...seems highly high.  We'll probably try and buy resale...so, if we mostly travel in September or February..which use year should we be looking for? Love the pics! Thanks for the help! And if we buy 100 direct from Disney and 100 on resale...is it better to choose the same UY or get two different ones? My brain can't work this whole thing out.


----------



## Pyotr

You absolutely want one use year. Having two is an absolute pain in the rear.


----------



## Sea of Progress

I'll be staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom at CCV in November and I am thinking about putting in a room request but I am not sure how to word it.  I would prefer not to have a dormer or closed balcony so should I ask for a non dormer balcony or ask for floor 1-5?  Or, if I say I prefer an open balcony, will they know what I mean?  Coming from Minnesota, I am hoping to get as much sunlight as I can while on my "tropical" vacation to the Wilderness Lodge


----------



## badeacon

lmhall2000 said:


> I think we really want Copper Creek, but coming a bit late, yesterday- our DVC rep at Aulani told us CC was 95% sold...no 'deals' and at $210 a point...seems highly high.  We'll probably try and buy resale...so, if we mostly travel in September or February..which use year should we be looking for? Love the pics! Thanks for the help! And if we buy 100 direct from Disney and 100 on resale...is it better to choose the same UY or get two different ones? My brain can't work this whole thing out.


August use year would work best for those dates of travel as banking deadline is March 31. If you had to cancel any trips in those months , would be able to bank points and not lose them.


----------



## Pooh12863

lmhall2000 said:


> I think we really want Copper Creek, but coming a bit late, yesterday- our DVC rep at Aulani told us CC was 95% sold...no 'deals' and at $210 a point...seems highly high.  We'll probably try and buy resale...so, if we mostly travel in September or February..which use year should we be looking for? Love the pics! Thanks for the help! And if we buy 100 direct from Disney and 100 on resale...is it better to choose the same UY or get two different ones? My brain can't work this whole thing out.



Find a contract you want resale and buy that first, and then buy your direct contract, it will be much easier to match use years that way. That said, it's not the end of the world if your use years don't match, it just takes more thought in managing your points. I own two resorts, two different use years, it isn't that bad figuring it out.


----------



## bluecastle

Hi all! I am not a DVCer but have stayed in villas as a cash customer. Loved  our dedicated 2BR at VWL (aka BR) in 2014 and enjoyed the same at BWV in 2017, but didn't fall in love. Anyhow, have a January trip planned, just DH and I and had a Nature room in the lodge reserved. Then this happened: So, on Friday I was riding in our car on the way up to NJ for a family event and I saw a discount mentioned in a DIS email. I didn't have my info with me so I couldn't crunch the numbers, but I called anyway to see what I could get. Long story short (too late!) I switched from WL Nature view room to Copper Creek Deluxe Studio and saved around $360.00! I am looking forward to checking out CC and having a new experience in a very familiar place. Now I guess I should find out about views/requests. It is a pool view, which I know can be noisy, but I always request a high floor, so hope it's not too bad. Any advice?


----------



## mrsap

bluecastle said:


> Hi all! I am not a DVCer but have stayed in villas as a cash customer. Loved  our dedicated 2BR at VWL (aka BR) in 2014 and enjoyed the same at BWV in 2017, but didn't fall in love. Anyhow, have a January trip planned, just DH and I and had a Nature room in the lodge reserved. Then this happened: So, on Friday I was riding in our car on the way up to NJ for a family event and I saw a discount mentioned in a DIS email. I didn't have my info with me so I couldn't crunch the numbers, but I called anyway to see what I could get. Long story short (too late!) I switched from WL Nature view room to Copper Creek Deluxe Studio and saved around $360.00! I am looking forward to checking out CC and having a new experience in a very familiar place. Now I guess I should find out about views/requests. It is a pool view, which I know can be noisy, but I always request a high floor, so hope it's not too bad. Any advice?



Hi there! I actually got stuck with a first floor Courtyard View room in November, and I didn’t find it to be too loud/noisy at all. I would definitely prefer a higher floor, though, so you can truly enjoy the beautiful views!! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Pooh12863

bluecastle said:


> Hi all! I am not a DVCer but have stayed in villas as a cash customer. Loved  our dedicated 2BR at VWL (aka BR) in 2014 and enjoyed the same at BWV in 2017, but didn't fall in love. Anyhow, have a January trip planned, just DH and I and had a Nature room in the lodge reserved. Then this happened: So, on Friday I was riding in our car on the way up to NJ for a family event and I saw a discount mentioned in a DIS email. I didn't have my info with me so I couldn't crunch the numbers, but I called anyway to see what I could get. Long story short (too late!) I switched from WL Nature view room to Copper Creek Deluxe Studio and saved around $360.00! I am looking forward to checking out CC and having a new experience in a very familiar place. Now I guess I should find out about views/requests. It is a pool view, which I know can be noisy, but I always request a high floor, so hope it's not too bad. Any advice?



Copper Creek doesn’t have different bookable room views unless the cash side is different, but technically very few CCV rooms won’t have a pool view of one of the pools. Copper Creek Springs pool is the louder of the 2, Boulder Ridge Cove pools, is the quieter, less crowded pool. If your goal is quiet I would request a higher floor with a view of Boulder Ridge Cove pool, if an open balcony is wanted ask for 4th or 5th floor.


----------



## sleepydog25

lmhall2000 said:


> I think we really want Copper Creek, but coming a bit late, yesterday- our DVC rep at Aulani told us CC was 95% sold...no 'deals' and at $210 a point...seems highly high.  We'll probably try and buy resale...so, if we mostly travel in September or February..which use year should we be looking for? Love the pics! Thanks for the help! And if we buy 100 direct from Disney and 100 on resale...is it better to choose the same UY or get two different ones? My brain can't work this whole thing out.


As others have noted, having the same UY is easier, but as conversely argued, it's not a huge pain to keep them straight. If you do buy both resale and direct, I like the advice given about buying resale first then going direct second. Disney will always find a way to let you spend money, even at resorts that are sold out and not actively being sold by Disney. As for resale vs direct, there is very little about buying direct that makes it a better choice. Granted, whether to buy direct or not is a personal choice, but you will almost always save thousands of dollars going resale, and no amount of small discounts and perks (which can end at their discretion, anyway) can make up the difference unless you perhaps hold onto the contract for 40 years or so. A quick search of just one resale site showed 100-pt contracts for as low as $158 pp, and 200-pt contracts at $149 pp. Do the math: $210 x 100 = $21K.  $158 x 100 = $15.8K.  That's over $5K you can save on one contract. How many years would it take you to recoup $5K using the 10% discount on merchandise, some restaurants, and ticket purchases? I know the answer for us.  Genuinely wish you good luck in your search and decision!


----------



## Pooh12863

sleepydog25 said:


> As others have noted, having the same UY is easier, but as conversely argued, it's not a huge pain to keep them straight. If you do buy both resale and direct, I like the advice given about buying resale first then going direct second. Disney will always find a way to let you spend money, even at resorts that are sold out and not actively being sold by Disney. As for resale vs direct, there is very little about buying direct that makes it a better choice. Granted, whether to buy direct or not is a personal choice, but you will almost always save thousands of dollars going resale, and no amount of small discounts and perks (which can end at their discretion, anyway) can make up the difference unless you perhaps hold onto the contract for 40 years or so. A quick search of just one resale site showed 100-pt contracts for as low as $158 pp, and 200-pt contracts at $149 pp. Do the math: $210 x 100 = $21K.  $158 x 100 = $15.8K.  That's over $5K you can save on one contract. How many years would it take you to recoup $5K using the 10% discount on merchandise, some restaurants, and ticket purchases? I know the answer for us.  Genuinely wish you good luck in your search and decision!



I agree with everything you said with one caveat, check the current incentives on latest and greatest resort. At the time I purchased CCV, with the amount of points I needed the sales incentives brought my cost down to the resale prices of that time. Buying direct for me was a no brainer.

That said I personally would never buy Riviera direct.


----------



## lmhall2000

Pooh12863 said:


> I agree with everything you said with one caveat, check the current incentives on latest and greatest resort. At the time I purchased CCV, with the amount of points I needed the sales incentives brought my cost down to the resale prices of that time. Buying direct for me was a no brainer.
> 
> That said I personally would never buy Riviera direct.


Yes, zero sales incentives for CC..we are going to save the cash (should have enough by December) and just watch for contracts we like and start bidding. Is asking $10 off price fair? Especially on stripped contracts? I’ve seen prices from $147 to 165 and several point variables. Considering 150-200.


----------



## SG131

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I actually was watching the cabins for that time this year.  It was possible to book them at 7 months but they did actually get booked up not too long after and have stayed that way.  It's something you'd want to be ready to book at 7 months.
> 
> I'd really recommend buying where you want to stay.  If you really love CCV more than Riviera then resale is much less expensive than CCV direct.  I think having the resort to stay at that you really want to is more important than benefits that they can take away at anytime.


Out of curiosity is there any chance you were watching Cabin 7 mo availability all the way through the first two weeks in December?  Addonditis has hit if I end up having more points to play with, one year I’d love to try to book here. But if there’s almost no chance I’ll take it off of my wish list.


----------



## sleepydog25

Pooh12863 said:


> I agree with everything you said with one caveat, check the current incentives on latest and greatest resort. At the time I purchased CCV, with the amount of points I needed the sales incentives brought my cost down to the resale prices of that time. Buying direct for me was a no brainer.
> 
> That said I personally would never buy Riviera direct.


Absolutely true. I should have mentioned that aspect. In fact, my wife and I bought a small direct VWL contract a few years back in that very manner. There were no incentives; however, it was a smaller contract, and those are generally much higher on the resale market--supply and demand sort of thing. Disney's asking price at the time was within $5 per point than a similar one resale, so we went direct as we thought it would be easier for them to be looking for the same UY as our larger resale contract. It worked. So, yes, there are caveats to saying "buy resale." Like you, I'd not buy any of the new resorts with the restrictions that will apparently be in place going forward. Few, if any, ever plan to sell their DVC contract down the road, but many wind up doing so, regardless. With the new restrictions, those resale contracts will be harder to sell and much cheaper to boot. 



lmhall2000 said:


> Yes, zero sales incentives for CC..we are going to save the cash (should have enough by December) and just watch for contracts we like and start bidding. Is asking $10 off price fair? Especially on stripped contracts? I’ve seen prices from $147 to 165 and several point variables. Considering 150-200.


Well, anything is fair. Now, will a seller think so? Depends on how badly they want to unload the contract, if anyone else puts in a higher bid, what the seller originally paid for the contract, et. al. All you can do is watch for appropriate contracts and submit your bid. Sometimes, people have had to be extremely patient to find just the right contract with the desired UY and the desired number of points. There are other bidders, and often more frustrating, is Disney's ROFR. Some have attempted to buy resale a few times before being successful. Those examples are often what people point to when they opt to buy direct in order to save themselves the "hassle of buying resale." In fact, to a large extent, Disney counts on buyers who want to go the easy route. And, yes, the more stripped the contract is the cheaper it will be. Honestly, in general, to get the best deal often means being very patient and stalking the resale sites. You sound as if you've a good handle on this DVC thing.


----------



## lmhall2000

I am trying to see where the dust settles on the restrictions released. I think you’ll see the full impact tracking 10-12 months out. I’ve already seen a dip the past few weeks. More curious to how Disney will respond to these dips. It changes how many will approach resale. I know it was designed to encourage buying direct- but they shouldn’t have raised the minimum from $75-100. Now, consumers are facing paying $21,000 for 100 points or resale for $14,700. I’m not sure that $7,000 will be made up on resale. We don’t spend $$ on items...we already have Disney Chase discount...we only travel once every 18 months- so, annual pass discounts aren’t a value for us...I think we’ve talked ourselves out of buying 100 direct and 100 resale. I actually foresee Disney offering a short-term buy-in at 50 but only if you buy Riviera. Even that does not entice us, but may for others.


----------



## Pooh12863

lmhall2000 said:


> Yes, zero sales incentives for CC..we are going to save the cash (should have enough by December) and just watch for contracts we like and start bidding. Is asking $10 off price fair? Especially on stripped contracts? I’ve seen prices from $147 to 165 and several point variables. Considering 150-200.


Unfortunately I think I caught the last round of decent incentives for CCV, the closer they came to selling out the incentives went away. I missed the really good incentives by a couple of months.

Offering any price per point you want is fair, realistic is a different matter. The worst that can happen is the owner says no, Disney takes it on ROFR or you get out bid by a more aggressive buyer. Live to bid another day.  As far as stripped contracts, that's something you need to decide for yourself. They're usually cheaper, but can you wait 1-2 years before using your contract? I need instant gratification I only look at loaded contracts, your needs may be different.


----------



## bluecastle

I was looking at GC's map on page 1 and noticed that many of the studios are on the ground floor. I also noticed that there are very few studios with walk in shower, which is what I was offered with the latest discount, on the upper floors. So, I am trying to figure out what to request and what my priorities should be. I am a light sleeper and prefer not to hear people walking above me. I'm also a little concerned about noise from a neighbor in a lock-off. So, I was thinking of asking for high/top floor, dedicated studio and not ask for a particular view. What do you think?


----------



## crvetter

bluecastle said:


> I was looking at GC's map on page 1 and noticed that many of the studios are on the ground floor. I also noticed that there are very few studios with walk in shower, which is what I was offered with the latest discount, on the upper floors. So, I am trying to figure out what to request and what my priorities should be. I am a light sleeper and prefer not to hear people walking above me. I'm also a little concerned about noise from a neighbor in a lock-off. So, I was thinking of asking for high/top floor, dedicated studio and not ask for a particular view. What do you think?


The only other think I would consider is to request to look at the Boulder Ridge Pool rather than the Main Pool. As the Geyser and Pool can get loud during the day.


----------



## Pooh12863

sleepydog25 said:


> Like you, I'd not buy any of the new resorts with the restrictions that will apparently be in place going forward.



I said I wouldn't buy The Riv direct, I'll pick up a bargin basement resale if I like the place.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I said I wouldn't buy The Riv direct, I'll pick up a bargin basement resale if I like the place.



You don’t even need to like the place! You can buy points just to use as SAP’s!! Especially If you get it at a great price!


----------



## mrsap

lmhall2000 said:


> Yes, zero sales incentives for CC..we are going to save the cash (should have enough by December) and just watch for contracts we like and start bidding. Is asking $10 off price fair? Especially on stripped contracts? I’ve seen prices from $147 to 165 and several point variables. Considering 150-200.



I guess it depends on what resort you are going for. It took me five tries to pass ROFR when was trying to buy SSR for SAP’s. The first four contracts, we bid low on stripped contracts, all were taken by ROFR.  Fifth offer, we over bid what the seller was asking for, on a fully loaded contract , and it passed. You just don’t know what Disney is looking for, unfortunately.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> You don’t even need to like the place! You can buy points just to use as SAP’s!! Especially If you get it at a great price!



SAP’s?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> SAP’s?



Sleep Around Points


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Sleep Around Points



Can't sleep around with Riv resale, stuck at home.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Can't sleep around with Riv resale, stuck at home.



Definitely not worth it. Ready for your vacation?!


----------



## bluecastle

crvetter said:


> The only other think I would consider is to request to look at the Boulder Ridge Pool rather than the Main Pool. As the Geyser and Pool can get loud during the day.


Is there any chance of seeing fireworks from the CC/GP pool side?


----------



## crvetter

bluecastle said:


> Is there any chance of seeing fireworks from the CC/GP pool side?


The higher fireworks can be seen for sure if on floors 5+ (perhaps others can comment if lower floors still can) and located more towards the end of the wing (closer to the lake).


----------



## Pooh12863

bluecastle said:


> Is there any chance of seeing fireworks from the CC/GP pool side?


I could see about half of them from my room on the 7th floor, the lower you go the more your view will be blocked by the other wing. IMHO your best bet for fireworks from the lodge is to walk down to Geyser Point Bar and Grill and watch from there.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Definitely not worth it. Ready for your vacation?!


Sure am, gotta work for a few hours tomorrow, pick the wife up from work then off to Atlantic City Airport. Flight is at 6:50 pm.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Sure am, gotta work for a few hours tomorrow, pick the wife up from work then off to Atlantic City Airport. Flight is at 6:50 pm.





Your response is wrong on so many levels.  Change your flight to 6:50 AM. Forget about work.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Your response is wrong on so many levels.  Change your flight to 6:50 AM. Forget about work.



DVC contracts don't pay for themselves. I'm looking again.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> DVC contracts don't pay for themselves. I'm looking again.



  You want SAP’s?!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SG131 said:


> Out of curiosity is there any chance you were watching Cabin 7 mo availability all the way through the first two weeks in December?  Addonditis has hit if I end up having more points to play with, one year I’d love to try to book here. But if there’s almost no chance I’ll take it off of my wish list.



No, sorry I did not.


----------



## bluecastle

Looking at the map on page 1, I noticed that there are only 13 dedicated Studios with walk-in shower.! Even though I prefer dedicated to lock-offs, I'm wondering if I should leave that out of my requests since higher floor is the most important to me. 
Also, do any of the studios open to the lobby?
TIA!


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> Sleep Around Points



Does that make you Mr sleep around points?


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Does that make you Mr sleep around points?



More like ‘MRS.!’ Definitely not a guy! 
I am not the one that coined the term SAP’s though... just think it’s the perfect description of how you use them!


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> More like ‘MRS.!’ Definitely not a guy!
> I am not the one that coined the term SAP’s though... just think it’s the perfect description of how you use them!



I always thought your user name was Mr. Sap.....


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> I always thought your user name was Mr. Sap.....



EVERYONE says that!!!!!!!!!!  It’s MrsAP. Should have created it that way. Oh well, too late now.


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> EVERYONE says that!!!!!!!!!!  It’s MrsAP. Should have created it that way. Oh well, too late now.


For once I was reading a username correctly!


----------



## Philsfan77

Mr. Sleep around points sounds better than Mrs. Annual Pass


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Mr. Sleep around points sounds better than Mrs. Annual Pass



Very clever!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Mr. Sleep around points sounds better than Mrs. Annual Pass



I’ll admit that TOTALLY blew over my head when you first posted it


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> More like ‘MRS.!’ Definitely not a guy!



Dude! What?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Dude! What?



What did I tell you?!?!


----------



## mrsap

Little flashback to The Great Movie Ride! Just thought of this


----------



## bluecastle

mrsap said:


> View attachment 444436
> Little flashback to The Great Movie Ride! Just thought of this


I'm always going to miss that ride...
I just assumed you were female because of having Brown Eyed Girl under your name. Great song


----------



## mrsap

bluecastle said:


> I'm always going to miss that ride...
> I just assumed you were female because of having Brown Eyed Girl under your name. Great song



Isn’t it?! I actually just put that up there earlier because I was listening to it! 

I miss that ride too! It was always one of my favorites!


----------



## Pooh12863

.


----------



## MinBz

Hi everyone,

Copper Creek owner as of July and booked my first stay for September.  I currently took the 2 bedroom lockoff option.  Does anyone know if the regular 2 bedroom (not lockoff) has two separate thermostats?  Husband loves to sleep in super cool temperatures which is why we like the lockoffs with the separate thermostats.  I know studios are hard to come by so if they have 2 thermostats in the regular two bedrooms then I can switch to that and let the lockoff go for someone else/studio hunters.


----------



## Aussie RJ

MinBz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Copper Creek owner as of July and booked my first stay for September.  I currently took the 2 bedroom lockoff option.  Does anyone know if the regular 2 bedroom (not lockoff) has two separate thermostats?  Husband loves to sleep in super cool temperatures which is why we like the lockoffs with the separate thermostats.  I know studios are hard to come by so if they have 2 thermostats in the regular two bedrooms then I can switch to that and let the lockoff go for someone else/studio hunters.


The regular 2 bedroom has one single thermostat. One of the pros of booking a lockoff is 2 thermostats.


----------



## TinkerTracy

Hi everyone! My Fiance and I just bought into DVC yesterday at Copper Creek! We are SO excited. DVC has been a dream of mine ever since I was little, so this is amazing! We are getting married next July and we just cancelled our non-DVC reservation for the honeymoon to book a DVC villa instead! I am thrilled!


----------



## TinkerTracy

We are technically April use DVC members even though we bought in October. Also we are booked right now for part one of our honeymoon at CCV from July 14th-20th, but we might try to switch to the VGF instead just for this trip. We are then departing on our first DCL cruise! I seriously cannot wait. We are hoping to get down to CCV for a 'welcome home' trip before the honeymoon as well...


----------



## MinBz

Aussie RJ said:


> The regular 2 bedroom has one single thermostat. One of the pros of booking a lockoff is 2 thermostats.


 
Thank you for the response.  We will keep the lock off room.


----------



## Pooh12863

MinBz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Copper Creek owner as of July and booked my first stay for September.  I currently took the 2 bedroom lockoff option.  Does anyone know if the regular 2 bedroom (not lockoff) has two separate thermostats?  Husband loves to sleep in super cool temperatures which is why we like the lockoffs with the separate thermostats.  I know studios are hard to come by so if they have 2 thermostats in the regular two bedrooms then I can switch to that and let the lockoff go for someone else/studio hunters.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

TinkerTracy said:


> Hi everyone! My Fiance and I just bought into DVC yesterday at Copper Creek! We are SO excited. DVC has been a dream of mine ever since I was little, so this is amazing! We are getting married next July and we just cancelled our non-DVC reservation for the honeymoon to book a DVC villa instead! I am thrilled!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## TinkerTracy

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome and congratulations.



Thank you! I have been on the member website and doing research ALL day! I am so happy!


----------



## mrsap

MinBz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Copper Creek owner as of July and booked my first stay for September.  I currently took the 2 bedroom lockoff option.  Does anyone know if the regular 2 bedroom (not lockoff) has two separate thermostats?  Husband loves to sleep in super cool temperatures which is why we like the lockoffs with the separate thermostats.  I know studios are hard to come by so if they have 2 thermostats in the regular two bedrooms then I can switch to that and let the lockoff go for someone else/studio hunters.






TinkerTracy said:


> Hi everyone! My Fiance and I just bought into DVC yesterday at Copper Creek! We are SO excited. DVC has been a dream of mine ever since I was little, so this is amazing! We are getting married next July and we just cancelled our non-DVC reservation for the honeymoon to book a DVC villa instead! I am thrilled!



 Congrats and Welcome to you both!! Happy you found us!!!

@TinkerTracy    So exciting to be able to use your new points for your Honeymoon! I wish we knew about it back then! It would have definitely come in handy!!

@MinBz what is your Use Year? Thanks!

I’ll be sure to get you both up on Page 1!


----------



## TinkerTracy

mrsap said:


> Congrats and Welcome to you both!! Happy you found us!!!
> 
> @TinkerTracy    So exciting to be able to use your new points for your Honeymoon! I wish we knew about it back then! It would have definitely come in handy!!
> 
> @MinBz what is your Use Year? Thanks!
> 
> I’ll be sure to get you both up on Page 1!



Thank you! I am SO excited!


----------



## MinBz

@MinBz what is your Use Year? Thanks!

We have an October UY!!!  Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys!! So I want to start updating Page 1 to show Next Year’s CCV Trips. If you have a trip planned for 2020, please feel free to post your dates and I’ll get them up on Page 1! Thanks!!


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> Hi guys!! So I want to start updating Page 1 to show Next Year’s CCV Trips. If you have a trip planned for 2020, please feel free to post your dates and I’ll get them up on Page 1! Thanks!!


We will be at CCV from 5/3-5/8. So excited to head home again after a few trips at our other home (Poly) and hopping to other resorts!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Question! I am BRAND new to DVC, and I still reading this entire thread so forgive me if this has been covered. Our guide talked to us about a 'welcome home visit'. We have our honeymoon booked for next July, but we would LOVE to get down to CCV for a quick trip between now and then. I am not a super flexible traveler (I am a teacher so I can't just take off whenever). 

So my question is how does the 'welcome home visit' work? Will our guide just work with us to try to find availability in the next few months? Does anyone have experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## Pooh12863

June 21-27 CCV


----------



## Pooh12863

I think your Welcome Home reservation needs to be made in your 1st 6 months of ownership, and it needs to be your first reservation.Basically member services will sprinkle some pixie dust to get you the reservation you want even if it isn’t in DVC inventory. If you have already booked the July DVC reservation on your own unfortunately you won’t get a Welcome Home visit.


----------



## tntbrd

mrsap said:


> Hi guys!! So I want to start updating Page 1 to show Next Year’s CCV Trips. If you have a trip planned for 2020, please feel free to post your dates and I’ll get them up on Page 1! Thanks!!



we are scheduled for our first DVC stay at our new home May 24-31!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Pooh12863 said:


> I think your Welcome Home reservation needs to be made in your 1st 6 months of ownership, and it needs to be your first reservation.Basically member services will sprinkle some pixie dust to get you the reservation you want even if it isn’t in DVC inventory. If you have already booked the July DVC reservation on your own unfortunately you won’t get a Welcome Home visit.



Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Shop Disney is having a GREAT sale! 20% off all DVC items and then free shipping as well! I ordered the customized Copper Creek shirts for DF and I, plus a DVC sweatshirt as well!


----------



## bluecastle

Jan 2-7, CCV studio. 1st time at CC, but not first time at WL! Can't wait!!


----------



## mrsap

TinkerTracy said:


> Shop Disney is having a GREAT sale! 20% off all DVC items and then free shipping as well! I ordered the customized Copper Creek shirts for DF and I, plus a DVC sweatshirt as well!



As a DVC member,  you get 20% off DVC Merchandise! You also get discounts at other shopping locations/items, Dining, as well as other activities/things to do. Click here to see everything that's included with your membership...

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/shopping/


----------



## mrsap

Hey everyone!!

Just wanted to let you know I just fully updated page 1! If anybody has any 2020 CCV vacation dates they would like me to add, Post them here and I will get them up under the Vacation Logbook for you. Thanks!


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I just fully updated page 1! If anybody has any 2020 CCV vacation dates they would like me to add, Post them here and I will get them up under the Vacation Logbook for you. Thanks!



April 2nd-6th for me


----------



## Pyotr

I’ll be there March 14 - 16 before a Disney Cruise.

Probably next October too. Haven’t booked it yet.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> I’ll be there March 14 - 16 before a Disney Cruise.
> 
> Probably next October too. Haven’t booked it yet.






Philsfan77 said:


> April 2nd-6th for me



Added! Thanks!


----------



## Keetchino

I know it’s not 2020, but we will be there this Dec. 6-12 for the first time as owners


----------



## karen4546

May 24-29 CCV 

question:  We booked a 2bedroom with walk in shower.  on touring plans where are they located and are they the bigger L shaped rooms?  or are those dedicated 2br with walk in showers?  Also, is there a size difference on the CCV 2 bedroom rooms in Wilderness Lodge?

thanks!


----------



## Pooh12863

The bigger L shaped rooms are the alternate studios, they are part of a 2 bedroom lock-off and have tubs. Check out the room map on page one post #4 for room locations, I don't think we know where the walkin showers are yet. I believe the only larger 2 bedrooms are the lock-off with alternate studio.


----------



## rclogan

Keetchino said:


> I know it’s not 2020, but we will be there this Dec. 6-12 for the first time as owners


We're there December 15-21. It's our first time there as our home resort! Cannot wait!


----------



## karen4546

Pooh12863 said:


> The bigger L shaped rooms are the alternate studios, they are part of a 2 bedroom lock-off and have tubs. Check out the room map on page one post #4 for room locations, I don't think we know where the walkin showers are yet. I believe the only larger 2 bedrooms are the lock-off with alternate studio.


So, when making a reservation on the DVC site, do i look for 2 bedroom lock off (no walk in shower)?  I looked at the pics before i posted, but i was not sure if my current reservation which is a 2 bedroom lock off with walk in shower was one of the L shaped rooms.  The L shaped rooms look to be a bit larger than the 2 bedroom lock offs.  Thanks for your help.  This is not my home resort (we own at AKV) but I am looking forward to staying here in May.  It is beautiful.


----------



## crvetter

karen4546 said:


> So, when making a reservation on the DVC site, do i look for 2 bedroom lock off (no walk in shower)?  I looked at the pics before i posted, but i was not sure if my current reservation which is a 2 bedroom lock off with walk in shower was one of the L shaped rooms.  The L shaped rooms look to be a bit larger than the 2 bedroom lock offs.  Thanks for your help.  This is not my home resort (we own at AKV) but I am looking forward to staying here in May.  It is beautiful.


The L-Shaped rooms are exclusively a studio (with a tub) which all but 1 are connected to a 1 bedroom to make a 2 bedroom lock-off. So if you want a chance at getting the L shaped room (for the second bedroom portion of the lockoff) you need(ed) to book a 2 bedroom lock off without the walk-in shower. Overall it will add about 80 square feet or so to your total living space, with the studio portion of the 2 bedroom lockoff gaining that increase (they look more like mini 1 bedrooms as the sofa and bed are somewhat divided).


----------



## Pooh12863

karen4546 said:


> So, when making a reservation on the DVC site, do i look for 2 bedroom lock off (no walk in shower)?  I looked at the pics before i posted, but i was not sure if my current reservation which is a 2 bedroom lock off with walk in shower was one of the L shaped rooms.  The L shaped rooms look to be a bit larger than the 2 bedroom lock offs.  Thanks for your help.  This is not my home resort (we own at AKV) but I am looking forward to staying here in May.  It is beautiful.



Yes if you'd like a shot at one of the alternate studios as part of your 2 bedroom lock-off switch your reservation to a straight 2 bedroom lock-off if possible. Its still gonna be a long shot as there are only 7 of these in all of CCV. I lucked out and got one this past June, it is a sweet room. My room request was upper floor(gonna be a closed in balcony) View of cooper creek springs pool.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Do all of the alternate rooms have closed in balconies?


----------



## Pooh12863

BWV Dreamin said:


> Do all of the alternate rooms have closed in balconies?



No just the 7th floor, but to be honest I think  the alternate studio portion has open wooden railings, but the one bedroom portion of that lock-off has the enclosed balconies.


----------



## mrsap

Page 1 is updated! 

If any new owners would like to be added on Page 1, under the Owners Log, please post your information and I’ll be happy to get you up there!


----------



## MJ NH

So happy, I just found out there is a moonlight magic during our stay at copper creek in January! Do you think I have a chance of getting in?


----------



## Pooh12863

MJ NH said:


> So happy, I just found out there is a moonlight magic during our stay at copper creek in January! Do you think I have a chance of getting in?



You have the very same chance as everyone else with confirmed reservations, just think positive " I will get in"


----------



## bluecastle

Is Moonlight Magic a DVC thing?


----------



## Pooh12863

bluecastle said:


> Is Moonlight Magic a DVC thing?



Yes it’s a perk for direct buyers.


----------



## ksromack

bluecastle said:


> Is Moonlight Magic a DVC thing?





Pooh12863 said:


> Yes it’s a perk for direct buyers.


And it's quite a perk if you can get in......I'm sure the only reason I was able to snag tickets during our last May trip was because we were already staying on property at the time.  If you have an existing reservation during the night of the event you get to sign up for it 7 days earlier than a DVC member who doesn't have an existing stay booked.


----------



## karen4546

Pooh12863 said:


> Yes if you'd like a shot at one of the alternate studios as part of your 2 bedroom lock-off switch your reservation to a straight 2 bedroom lock-off if possible. Its still gonna be a long shot as there are only 7 of these in all of CCV. I lucked out and got one this past June, it is a sweet room. My room request was upper floor(gonna be a closed in balcony) View of cooper creek springs pool.



I just changed (again) to a 2 bedroom lock off.  I originally had 2br lock off with walk in shower then changed to a dedicated 2br to have the 2 queen beds.  Now, I have changed to a 2 bedroom lockoff with the dreams of getting one of the alternate studio/1br combos for our 2bedroom set up.  I know that they will not guarantee that room.  But, the extra space/division of the sofa from the bed in the studio would be good for my mother in law.

My husband and i will most lkely have the king bed, daughter and son in law will have one queen and we will put the kids on a sleeper sofa and mother in law on a sleeper sofa.   My hope is to get the alternate so that my mother in law sleeps on the sofa in the alternate and we will put the kids on the sofa on the living room sofa.  

Either way, it will be fine.  Probably should have stuck with the 2 queens in the dedicated 2br but the sofabeds have been okay in the past.  

We are excited to stay at CCV though!


----------



## badeacon

New owner here and just closed on my second resale at CCV

badeacon August 2019 February


----------



## Pooh12863

Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

badeacon said:


> New owner here and just closed on my second resale at CCV
> 
> badeacon August 2019 February



 And Congrats! So excited for you! Welcome to our little board! I’ll be sure to get you up under the Owners Log! Thanks for posting your info for me!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## debedo

We are coming home next May....The 14th til the 21st.....


----------



## tntbrd

mrsap said:


> Page 1 is updated!
> 
> If any new owners would like to be added on Page 1, under the Owners Log, please post your information and I’ll be happy to get you up there!



new owner

tntbrd August 2019, August


----------



## mrsap

tntbrd said:


> new owner
> 
> tntbrd August 2019, August



 And Congrats, neighbor! Happy you’ve joined us. I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## cellomom

badeacon said:


> New owner here and just closed on my second resale at CCV
> 
> badeacon August 2019 February


Congrats! Welcome home


----------



## Pooh12863

tntbrd said:


> new owner
> 
> tntbrd August 2019, August



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## JFox

Just back from a dream stay at CC.  We stayed in a 1 bedroom #4125.  We love this resort and already making plans to take our kidlet entourage next Thanksgiving.  Our plans are to book a 1 bedroom and a studio.  Are 1 bedrooms and studios next to each other with a door between?


----------



## ksromack

JFox said:


> Just back from a dream stay at CC.  We stayed in a 1 bedroom #4125.  We love this resort and already making plans to take our kidlet entourage next Thanksgiving.  Our plans are to book a 1 bedroom and a studio.  Are 1 bedrooms and studios next to each other with a door between?


I think a 1 bedroom+studio=2 bedroom lock off, doesn't it?  Check the prices of each and see if they add up.  I'm pretty sure that would be a good way to guarantee they are connected.
How was the view from your 1 bedroom?  Any pics?  We are staying in a 1 bedroom in December and I'm still teetering on what room request to make.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ksromack is correct, you want a 2 bedroom lockoff, cheaper points wise than booking them separately.


----------



## JFox

Pooh12863 said:


> Ksromack is correct, you want a 2 bedroom lockoff, cheaper points wise than booking them separately.


So "lockoff" refers to the double security door between the rooms?


----------



## JFox

ksromack said:


> I think a 1 bedroom+studio=2 bedroom lock off, doesn't it?  Check the prices of each and see if they add up.  I'm pretty sure that would be a good way to guarantee they are connected.
> How was the view from your 1 bedroom?  Any pics?  We are staying in a 1 bedroom in December and I'm still teetering on what room request to make.


The view was amazing.


----------



## Pooh12863

Yes a 2 bedroom lock off is made from combining a 1 bedroom and a studio with a lockable door between the 2. They each have their own access to the corridor, a regular 2 bedroom only has 1 access to the corridor.


----------



## Skywalker3

Staying in 1 bedrm at CCV next June for the first time! Will be reading through this thread to read all the positives about staying there. Hubby wasn't too excited, feels it's too far removed from getting anywhere.  What are all of the must dos at the resort??? and how is the pool? and opinions on 1 bedrm, (alternative was BRV, ) Excited to stay at a different DVC (we're usually at our BWV home. ) Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## JFox

I reviewed room types last night and the 2 bedroom would be perfect for us.  And is cheaper points wise than a 1 bedroom and a studio.  How many 2 bedrooms are there?  If we don't get that as our first choice then we have options.


----------



## crvetter

JFox said:


> I reviewed room types last night and the 2 bedroom would be perfect for us.  And is cheaper points wise than a 1 bedroom and a studio.  How many 2 bedrooms are there?  If we don't get that as our first choice then we have options.


There are 56 dedicated, 7 lock-off with the alternate configuration, 1 lock-off with a tub, and 28 lock-offs with a walkin shower. I would expect the dedicated to have the best availability over the lock-offs since they disappear when studios disappear.


----------



## crvetter

Skywalker3 said:


> Staying in 1 bedrm at CCV next June for the first time! Will be reading through this thread to read all the positives about staying there. Hubby wasn't too excited, feels it's too far removed from getting anywhere.  What are all of the must dos at the resort??? and how is the pool? and opinions on 1 bedrm, (alternative was BRV, ) Excited to stay at a different DVC (we're usually at our BWV home. ) Thanks for any recommendations!


So WL's pools are very nice, IMO. The quiet pool (between WL/CCV Wing and BRV) is brand new (opened with CCV) and features zero entry and first come first serve patios/gazebo type structures with lounge furniture. The main pool is fairly standard for any Deluxe Resort (sans BC/YC); however, if your main resort is BWV you may or may not enjoy the more shaded/tree type environment that the pools here provide. Also another advantage is Geyser Point (the pool bar) which is much more of a cross between TS/QS outside the main feature pool. It is fairly unique among the Disney Resorts with the setup it provides, situated right on Bay Lake.

As for the 1 bedrooms, I haven't stayed in 1 but I have toured them. I enjoyed the layout, lack of carpet, and many storage options they provided. You also will have a balcony across both the living and bedroom areas at CCV. Also it's fairly difficult to even get a bad view at CCV as most overlook one of the 2 pools. BRV is lovely in its own regard but the decor is looking a bit worn (not dated as that is more a style preference) but with its upcoming hard goods refurb it will be a must stay too, IMO.


----------



## Pyotr

October 1, 2020, is already fully booked for studios. I know this may be an unpopular opinion but I hope the 2021 point charts reallocate points to the studios.

I wanted two nights for a quick trip with my wife.  

They should lower the 2 bedrooms and cabins and raise the studios to BLT lake view levels.


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> October 1, 2020, is already fully booked for studios. I know this may be an unpopular opinion but I hope the 2021 point charts reallocate points to the studios.
> 
> I wanted two nights for a quick trip with my wife.
> 
> They should lower the 2 bedrooms and cabins and raise the studios to BLT lake view levels.


My guess is walking for Columbus Day weekend.  Though there were rooms (plenty) when I booked at 10 central time time this morning.

Also to make the cabins affordable and alleviate the impacts you need to raise studios, 1, 2, and grand villas to lake view point charts so all would be affected.


----------



## Pyotr

crvetter said:


> My guess is walking for Columbus Day weekend.  Though there were rooms (plenty) when I booked at 10 central time time this morning.
> 
> Also to make the cabins affordable and alleviate the impacts you need to raise studios, 1, 2, and grand villas to lake view point charts so all would be affected.



I actually really liked the redacted chart. They lowered the 2 bedroom during magic season, when I normally travel, from 48 per night to 45. 

I’m curious to see what changes are going to be made for 2021.


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> I actually really liked the redacted chart. They lowered the 2 bedroom during magic season, when I normally travel, from 48 per night to 45.
> 
> I’m curious to see what changes are going to be made for 2021.


Some movements benefited me too though i was one of the vocal ones with DVC since they should be balancing demand solely thus 1 beds should be lowered by raising 2 beds and studios. But I think seasonal shifting would be a huge benefit too.


----------



## Sea of Progress

I will be staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom at CCV next week and was wondering if anyone knew if the refrigerator was magnetic.  I will be traveling with a toddler that loves to play with magnets and was going to bring some if the refrigerator was magnetic.  Thanks!


----------



## karamay

mrsap said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I just fully updated page 1! If anybody has any 2020 CCV vacation dates they would like me to add, Post them here and I will get them up under the Vacation Logbook for you. Thanks!


May 25-31 for us.  Can't wait!


----------



## mrsap

@Pooh12863 hey! Any word from ROFR?


----------



## Pooh12863

Hey how ya been? Passed today, waiting on closing papers. Hopefully I close before Dec 1st or 2020 dues are due at closing. Hopefully I have my points in time to book Christmas 2020


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Hey how ya been? Passed today, waiting on closing papers. Hopefully I close before Dec 1st or 2020 dues are due at closing. Hopefully I have my points in time to book Christmas 2020



Wow!!! Congrats!! So happy for you!! Seems SO fast!!! I’m good, thanks! I know how you must be feeling!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Wow!!! Congrats!! So happy for you!! Seems SO fast!!! I’m good, thanks! I know how you must be feeling!



18 days from my offer so far. Now comes the fun part.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> 18 days from my offer so far. Now comes the fun part.



So happy for you!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> So happy for you!!!



Thank you. You start packing yet, you’re getting close.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thank you. You start packing yet, you’re getting close.



I did!! My bag is already overflowing  Kids have off the rest of the week, but hope to get their bags packed within the next few days!! I’m getting excited!! Already started listening to Christmas music!!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

mrsap said:


> I did!! My bag is already overflowing  Kids have off the rest of the week, but hope to get their bags packed within the next few days!! I’m getting excited!! Already started listening to Christmas music!!



We'll see you there! Going the 23rd - 30th.


----------



## mrsap

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> We'll see you there! Going the 23rd - 30th.



Hey! I’ll see you in the parks! We are actually doing VGF this trip!  Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Gingerbread house coming to Wilderness Lodge!!!


----------



## mrsap

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Gingerbread house coming to Wilderness Lodge!!!View attachment 451250



Looks quaint  I haven’t heard anything about it.


----------



## heapmaster

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Gingerbread house coming to Wilderness Lodge!!!View attachment 451250


Wheres the rest of it.....


----------



## shairpdrh

said:


> Gingerbread house coming to Wilderness Lodge!!!View attachment 451250


I was just coming to say the same! Yay! More here.


----------



## mrsap

heapmaster said:


> Wheres the rest of it.....



Due to budget cuts, this is all you’re getting ....


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

heapmaster said:


> Wheres the rest of it.....



Someone spotted this being built outside and inquired at the front desk. They confirmed it and there's a sign in the lobby now saying it's coming. I saw it on Disney Food Blog.


----------



## Pooh12863

shairpdrh said:


> I was just coming to say the same! Yay! More here.



By the looks of the sign it’s going to be a gingerbread cabin.


----------



## ksromack

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Someone spotted this being built outside and inquired at the front desk. They confirmed it and there's a sign in the lobby now saying it's coming. I saw it on Disney Food Blog.


So exciting!  We'll be there for 2 nights the second week of December and I can't wait to show off my most favorite resort to my son/dil/granddaughter!  Now if we could only get into Artist Point!  I bought my granddaughter a darling Snow White out fit when we were at the World in September......where else is Snow White for meals?  CRT?


----------



## cellomom

ksromack said:


> So exciting!  We'll be there for 2 nights the second week of December and I can't wait to show off my most favorite resort to my son/dil/granddaughter!  Now if we could only get into Artist Point!  I bought my granddaughter a darling Snow White out fit when we were at the World in September......where else is Snow White for meals?  CRT?


Snow White is also at Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot


----------



## TinkerTracy

Hi everyone! We sent out papers out a few days ago and I am just wondering how long until we are officially closed? Also do they send anything out in the mail to you to confirm you've 'closed'? Thanks for any information!


----------



## mrsap

TinkerTracy said:


> Hi everyone! We sent out papers out a few days ago and I am just wondering how long until we are officially closed? Also do they send anything out in the mail to you to confirm you've 'closed'? Thanks for any information!



Congrats!! So exciting!!! Did you buy direct or resale? Yes, they will send you your contract by mail once closed, but should also communicate by email or phone when you’ve actually closed!


----------



## TinkerTracy

mrsap said:


> Congrats!! So exciting!!! Did you buy direct or resale? Yes, they will send you your contract by mail once closed, but should also communicate by email or phone when you’ve actually closed!



We bought direct! Thank you so much!


----------



## mrsap

TinkerTracy said:


> We bought direct! Thank you so much!



Direct is pretty quick!!! I remember paying and my points were in my account before we even closed. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## TinkerTracy

mrsap said:


> Direct is pretty quick!!! I remember paying and my points were in my account before we even closed. Good luck and enjoy!



Yes! We already have all our points (used them to book our HoneyMoon!), but it just says that everything else is still pending on the website. I was just curious


----------



## mrsap

TinkerTracy said:


> Yes! We already have all our points (used them to book our HoneyMoon!), but it just says that everything else is still pending on the website. I was just curious



Awww! So happy for you!


----------



## Crystal in NC

New owners at CCV.  We have our 1st DVC stay next week at CCV.
Crystal in Nc*February 2019*September


----------



## cellomom

Crystal in NC said:


> New owners at CCV.  We have our 1st DVC stay next week at CCV.
> Crystal in Nc*February 2019*September


Congrats and Welcome Home!  Our 1st stay at CCV is Dec 2019


----------



## Crystal in NC

cellomom said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home!  Our 1st stay at CCV is Dec 2019


Thank You! Hope y’all have a great trip!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## mrsap

Crystal in NC said:


> New owners at CCV.  We have our 1st DVC stay next week at CCV.
> Crystal in Nc*February 2019*September



and Congrats!! Happy you found us!! How exciting your first trip is coming so soon!!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Philsfan77

Pooh12863 said:


> By the looks of the sign it’s going to be a gingerbread cabin.



For 150 points you can stay in it for 1 night


----------



## Philsfan77

TinkerTracy said:


> Yes! We already have all our points (used them to book our HoneyMoon!), but it just says that everything else is still pending on the website. I was just curious



A little under a month to "officially" close. Once you send the paperwork back though...you're as good as done.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> For 150 points you can stay in it for 1 night



Love it!!!!!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Philsfan77 said:


> A little under a month to "officially" close. Once you send the paperwork back though...you're as good as done.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Has anyone done the Day of Thrills tour? We are looking in to doing this for our HoneyMoon trip!


----------



## Crystal in NC

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! Happy you found us!! How exciting your first trip is coming so soon!!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*


Thank You!  Finishing up packing and cleaning now. We’re leaving tonight! Will be there in the morning!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Crystal in NC said:


> Thank You!  Finishing up packing and cleaning now. We’re leaving tonight! Will be there in the morning!



So jealous! Have the best time ever! Take some awesome pictures to share! Welcome home


----------



## mrsap

Crystal in NC said:


> Thank You!  Finishing up packing and cleaning now. We’re leaving tonight! Will be there in the morning!



Have a wonderful time! Please take pictures for us!


----------



## storey13

Booked our first stay as DVC members today. 8 nights Oct 9 thru 17th! This will be the first visit to WDW for our two youngest who will be 6 and 4 at time of travel. 2 bedroom dedicated villa. Family of 6. Very excited!


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> Booked our first stay as DVC members today. 8 nights Oct 9 thru 17th! This will be the first visit to WDW for our two youngest who will be 6 and 4 at time of travel. 2 bedroom dedicated villa. Family of 6. Very excited!



 Congrats!! So excited for you!!! Sounds like a great trip!!! I’ll be sure to get your dates up on Page 1!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Dues up 2.15 cents this year, I can live with that.


----------



## Pooh12863

Philsfan77 said:


> For 150 points you can stay in it for 1 night



Easy access to the lobby and all you can eat? That’s a bargain.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Dues up 2.15 cents this year, I can live with that.



where did you see that?


----------



## Pooh12863

TinkerTracy said:


> Hi everyone! We sent out papers out a few days ago and I am just wondering how long until we are officially closed? Also do they send anything out in the mail to you to confirm you've 'closed'? Thanks for any information!





Crystal in NC said:


> New owners at CCV.  We have our 1st DVC stay next week at CCV.
> Crystal in Nc*February 2019*September



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> where did you see that?



Facebook, pretty reliable source on DVC fan group

https://dvcfan.com/2019/11/11/2020-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues/


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Facebook, pretty reliable source on DVC fan group



hummm ... is that sarcastic?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> hummm ... is that sarcastic?!



Recheck my post I added a link.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Recheck my post I added a link.



Thanks! Looks like they’re talking about it on the DVC board.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/2020-dvc-annual-dues.3778630/


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Thanks! Looks like they’re talking about it on the DVC board.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2020-dvc-annual-dues.3778630/




You're welcome, that OP is the "pretty reliable source" I saw on Facebook.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You're welcome, that OP is the "pretty reliable source" I saw on Facebook.



I said that jokingly, I heard some scary stuff about FB groups. I’m probably one of the only people in America without FB.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I said that jokingly, I heard some scary stuff about FB groups. I’m probably one of the only people in America without FB.



I've only been on about a year, I have a whole 8 friends and 6 of those are family.  I only joined to keep up with Disney news.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I've only been on about a year, I have a whole 8 friends and 6 of those are family.  I only joined to keep up with Disney news.



Totally ok. You’re still welcome here


----------



## bluecastle

What do you think my chances of getting a late check-out from a CC Studio villa will be? We have a 10:45 breakfast ADR at WC on our check-out day, 1/7, and I would love to be able to go back to the room afterwards. When should I ask, the night before or when I check in? Going to ask in the WL group too. TIA


----------



## Pooh12863

bluecastle said:


> What do you think my chances of getting a late check-out from a CC Studio villa will be? We have a 10:45 breakfast ADR at WC on our check-out day, 1/7, and I would love to be able to go back to the room afterwards. When should I ask, the night before or when I check in? Going to ask in the WL group too. TIA



I honestly don’t think that’s a thing with DVC, but it never hurts to ask. I’d probably be a little torqued if I didn’t get my room on time because someone didn’t want to leave on time.


----------



## mrsap

Another write up about 2020 dues

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...020-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


----------



## Spridell

Log Cabin Gingerbread house opening tomorrow.

Post pics if you will be there.


----------



## bluecastle

Pooh12863 said:


> I honestly don’t think that’s a thing with DVC, but it never hurts to ask. I’d probably be a little torqued if I didn’t get my room on time because someone didn’t want to leave on time.


I was only hoping to get back in after my 10:45 ADR at WC and grab my stuff and be out by noon. It's not a big deal if I can't. I just figured because it was a studio and wouldn't take as long to clean, I might have a shot. My DME time will be around 2:30 so I will have to store my luggage anyhow.


----------



## Pooh12863

bluecastle said:


> I was only hoping to get back in after my 10:45 ADR at WC and grab my stuff and be out by noon. It's not a big deal if I can't. I just figured because it was a studio and wouldn't take as long to clean, I might have a shot. My DME time will be around 2:30 so I will have to store my luggage anyhow.



You can check your bags at bell services if that helps you out.


----------



## Spridell

Videos are up on youtube of the Gingerbread Log Cabin.

It looks awesome.  And it looks like they have a nice selection of snacks that will be available.


----------



## mrsap

Spridell said:


> Videos are up on youtube of the Gingerbread Log Cabin.
> 
> It looks awesome.  And it looks like they have a nice selection of snacks that will be available.



Thank you for letting us know!!!


----------



## ksromack

Spridell said:


> Videos are up on youtube of the Gingerbread Log Cabin.
> 
> It looks awesome.  And it looks like they have a nice selection of snacks that will be available.


I can't wait to indulge!


----------



## mrsap

Reposting from @crazy4wdw ’s on the WL board:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...bins-information-thread.3372315/post-61261535


----------



## mrsap

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/firs...t-wilderness-lodge-for-2019-christmas-season/


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...8-members-invited-to-afternoon-with-an-artist


----------



## FFMickey

bluecastle said:


> I was only hoping to get back in after my 10:45 ADR at WC and grab my stuff and be out by noon. It's not a big deal if I can't. I just figured because it was a studio and wouldn't take as long to clean, I might have a shot. My DME time will be around 2:30 so I will have to store my luggage anyhow.


I've never been able to get a late check out. Mousekeeping is usually knocking around 9-930 to check when we are planning on departing. Pretty annoying, but I understand since the villas take much longer to turn around. We had the same thing on our last visit. We checked our luggage through the Resort Airline Check in and had Bell Services hold our carry-ons. We had a more leisurely brunch and returned to get our bags before heading to the airport.


----------



## mrsap

@Pooh12863 How are you? Did you close yet on BW?!


----------



## Pooh12863

Got the email we closed on Thursday, we’re listed on the OC comptroller site, just waiting on Disney to set up my account and load the points. Hoping this happens before the last P/G studio is gone for Columbus Day F&W. Already have Jambo booked, but want to switch to BWV for F&W. Plan to book the P/G studio and WL a BW view studio. If the studio is gone by the time I have my points I’m torn between booking a 1BR BW view or keeping my Jambo studio. First world problems.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Got the email we closed on Thursday, we’re listed on the OC comptroller site, just waiting on Disney to set up my account and load the points. Hoping this happens before the last P/G studio is gone for Columbus Day F&W. Already have Jambo booked, but want to switch to BWV for F&W. Plan to book the P/G studio and WL a BW view studio. If the studio is gone by the time I have my points I’m torn between booking a 1BR BW view or keeping my Jambo studio. First world problems.



That’s great!! Congrats!! Went pretty quickly!! That is the worst part, waiting for your points so you can book what you want! So frustrating! I hope you get them in time! I actually just booked BW for part of our summer trip! I am looking forward to staying there again!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s great!! Congrats!! Went pretty quickly!! That is the worst part, waiting for your points so you can book what you want! So frustrating! I hope you get them in time! I actually just booked BW for part of our summer trip! I am looking forward to staying there again!



Thanks. 1 day shy of 5 weeks from offer to being filed with OC. We’re back at CCV for our summer trip, cut back to 6 days this year, 8 days was just too long, I don’t see how folks do 2 weeks.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks. 1 day shy of 5 weeks from offer to being filed with OC. We’re back at CCV for our summer trip, cut back to 6 days this year, 8 days was just too long, I don’t see how folks do 2 weeks.



That’s awesome! Nice and quick.

Guess I shouldn’t tell you how long our summer trips are


----------



## Crystal in NC

TinkerTracy said:


> So jealous! Have the best time ever! Take some awesome pictures to share! Welcome home


Thank you! We had a great time. We got spoiled there. Already planning on buy more points!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s awesome! Nice and quick.
> 
> Guess I shouldn’t tell you how long our summer trips are



I know you were gone awhile. If that’s what you enjoy, you do you.


----------



## TinkerTracy

We just added on two extra nights at CCV after our cruise! I am so excited!


----------



## mrsap

TinkerTracy said:


> We just added on two extra nights at CCV after our cruise! I am so excited!



Have a great time!!


----------



## TinkerTracy

mrsap said:


> Have a great time!!



Thank you! I seriously cannot wait!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Question! I know some of the Deluxe resorts were offering their club level guests additional Fastpass+ for a fee per night ($50). Does anyone know if this is available for CCV guests?


----------



## mrsap

TinkerTracy said:


> Question! I know some of the Deluxe resorts were offering their club level guests additional Fastpass+ for a fee per night ($50). Does anyone know if this is available for CCV guests?



No, sorry. Only main building resort guests staying Club Level and CCV cabins/Poly Bungalows. I think even 3br Suites now.


----------



## TinkerTracy

mrsap said:


> No, sorry. Only main building resort guests staying Club Level and CCV cabins/Poly Bungalows. I think even 3br Suites now.



Thank you!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## sky2823

Hello,  we own at CCV but historically used to stay at the Cabins@Fort Wilderness

what is the best way to enjoy the campfire and fort wilderness etc... while staying at CCV?  Bus? Walk?


----------



## Pooh12863

sky2823 said:


> Hello,  we own at CCV but historically used to stay at the Cabins@Fort Wilderness
> 
> what is the best way to enjoy the campfire and fort wilderness etc... while staying at CCV?  Bus? Walk?



There is a boat loop between Wilderness Lodge, Contemporary and Fort Wilderness (Non-ECV).The bus is a hassle IMO to FW, and the path is closed while Reflections is being built.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Just finished our 7 night stay at CC and I finally got that "home" feeling everyone talks about. Walking up the path into the building after a long day with those amazing decorations and whatever wonderful scent they use for the lobby, my husband and I smiled at each other every time and just felt amazing. Lunch on the water at Geyser Point in those perfect temps was just perfect, or relaxing in front of the tree with the kids. We're planning a trip in 2021 and honestly are having a hard time deciding if there's another resort we'd like to try because it would mean giving up this experience.


----------



## CarolynFH

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Just finished our 7 night stay at CC and I finally got that "home" feeling everyone talks about. Walking up the path into the building after a long day with those amazing decorations and whatever wonderful scent they use for the lobby, my husband and I smiled at each other every time and just felt amazing. Lunch on the water at Geyser Point in those perfect temps was just perfect, or relaxing in front of the tree with the kids. *We're planning a trip in 2021 and honestly are having a hard time deciding if there's another resort we'd like to try because it would mean giving up this experience.*


Nothing wrong with staying at your HOME resort time after time - that's what it's all about!


----------



## bluecastle

Any thoughts or opinions about studio villas 6119 or 7119? I know the balconies are smaller/enclosed, but I like being on the top floor and the view from 7119 looked nice. I have never done a touring plans request before. Is there a way to get in touch with them and take it back? I am just having 2nd thoughts and thinking I should have just taken my chances with requesting a high floor on my res. Obviously, just being there is enough, but I was just wondering if anyone has stayed in those rooms. Thanks!


----------



## ksromack

bluecastle said:


> Any thoughts or opinions about studio villas 6119 or 7119? I know the balconies are smaller/enclosed, but I like being on the top floor and the view from 7119 looked nice. I have never done a touring plans request before. Is there a way to get in touch with them and take it back? I am just having 2nd thoughts and thinking I should have just taken my chances with requesting a high floor on my res. Obviously, just being there is enough, but I was just wondering if anyone has stayed in those rooms. Thanks!


We were in Studio 6121 in September.  Here is a view from our balcony, which seemed a bit smaller to me for some reason, thinking it's because it is in the corner, much like 6119 would be.  It is just to the right of the room you asked about.  Was happy to be able to see the higher MK fireworks!


----------



## Pooh12863

bluecastle said:


> Any thoughts or opinions about studio villas 6119 or 7119? I know the balconies are smaller/enclosed, but I like being on the top floor and the view from 7119 looked nice. I have never done a touring plans request before. Is there a way to get in touch with them and take it back? I am just having 2nd thoughts and thinking I should have just taken my chances with requesting a high floor on my res. Obviously, just being there is enough, but I was just wondering if anyone has stayed in those rooms. Thanks!



Room view for 7119 on the 1st page Room 7119


----------



## bluecastle

Pooh12863 said:


> Room view for 7119 on the 1st page Room 7119


Yes, that's where I got the idea.  I was just wondering what people thought of that room.  I thought the view looked nice. Chances are probably pretty low that I will get it though, seeing that there will probably be people still staying from Christmas week on my check-in date, Jan. 2nd. I'll just hope for the best! I really don't want a ground floor.


----------



## jarestel

bluecastle said:


> I was just wondering what people thought of that room.


I stayed in that room and did like it a lot. Of course you will only see that view if you're standing up so for those who enjoy sitting and watching the activity from their balcony, this room might not be ideal. The room is close to an elevator but still a bit of a walk from the lobby. All in all, as I said, I did like it and wouldn't mind staying in that room again.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I just scored a last minute dining reservation for Storybook dining for next Monday!!!


----------



## bluecastle

jarestel said:


> I stayed in that room and did like it a lot. Of course you will only see that view if you're standing up so for those who enjoy sitting and watching the activity from their balcony, this room might not be ideal. The room is close to an elevator but still a bit of a walk from the lobby. All in all, as I said, I did like it and wouldn't mind staying in that room again.


Thanks! I just wanted to make sure I didn't accidentally ask for a room that a lot of people don't like! 
Starting my amazon prime list. Do the walk in showers at CC have the dispensers or little bottles? If they have the large dispensers, do they have separate shampoo and conditioner? (I don't like the 2 in 1 kind) Thanks!


----------



## ksromack

bluecastle said:


> Thanks! I just wanted to make sure I didn't accidentally ask for a room that a lot of people don't like!
> Starting my amazon prime list. Do the walk in showers at CC have the dispensers or little bottles? If they have the large dispensers, do they have separate shampoo and conditioner? (I don't like the 2 in 1 kind) Thanks!


I can't remember if they had the large dispensers or not but I'm pretty sure the shampoo and conditioner is separate, in any case.  I don't like them mixed either.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Back from Disney! Stopped to visit CCV (had breakfast at WC), and took a couple pictures I thought I’d share. Stitch, Tigger and a Penguin were in the lobby meeting with kids, which was nice. Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Back from Disney! Stopped to visit CCV (had breakfast at WC), and took a couple pictures I thought I’d share. Stitch, Tigger and a Penguin were in the lobby meeting with kids, which was nice. Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!
> 
> View attachment 457726View attachment 457727View attachment 457728View attachment 457729



Welcome back, hope you had a nice vacation.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome back, hope you had a nice vacation.



Thank you! I did! Sad to be back to reality


----------



## TinkerTracy

2021 points chart is now available!

https://cdn4.parksmedia.wdprapps.di...scharts/2021/FINAL_2021_DVC_WCC_Pt_Chts_r.pdf


----------



## Dandesun

I just joined DVC this March and then a couple of months later joined again with my family's business and as Wilderness Lodge has long been my absolute favorite resort CCV was pretty much a given.

My mother, sister and I are coming in February for Festival of the Arts and we just hit the 60 day mark so Fastpasses have been selected. We also got in on the Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom so pretty excited about that.

Question... any good bloody marys at Wilderness Lodge? Or do we need to head over to the Contemporary or Polynesian for that? Gotta start the day off right!


----------



## Pooh12863

Dandesun said:


> I just joined DVC this March and then a couple of months later joined again with my family's business and as Wilderness Lodge has long been my absolute favorite resort CCV was pretty much a given.
> 
> My mother, sister and I are coming in February for Festival of the Arts and we just hit the 60 day mark so Fastpasses have been selected. We also got in on the Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom so pretty excited about that.
> 
> Question... any good bloody marys at Wilderness Lodge? Or do we need to head over to the Contemporary or Polynesian for that? Gotta start the day off right!



I’m not a drinker, but my wife enjoyed the Bloody Marys at Whispering Canyon Cafe.


----------



## mrsap

Dandesun said:


> I just joined DVC this March and then a couple of months later joined again with my family's business and as Wilderness Lodge has long been my absolute favorite resort CCV was pretty much a given.
> 
> My mother, sister and I are coming in February for Festival of the Arts and we just hit the 60 day mark so Fastpasses have been selected. We also got in on the Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom so pretty excited about that.
> 
> Question... any good bloody marys at Wilderness Lodge? Or do we need to head over to the Contemporary or Polynesian for that? Gotta start the day off right!



 and Congrats! What is your UY?! I’ll be happy to get you up under the Owners List on Page 1! Do you have your Welcome Home stay booked?


----------



## Dandesun

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! What is your UY?! I’ll be happy to get you up under the Owners List on Page 1! Do you have your Welcome Home stay booked?



UY is October. And yes, it's booked. I booked it immediately after everything was finalized. We actually used DVC points to stay at Grand Californian for our family November trip to Disneyland. Yes, it was expensive but we had the ability to put those points to good use and we did just that. This upcoming trip is my personal membership and I'm so excited for it. Actually can't believe it's two months away!


----------



## mrsap

Dandesun said:


> UY is October. And yes, it's booked. I booked it immediately after everything was finalized. We actually used DVC points to stay at Grand Californian for our family November trip to Disneyland. Yes, it was expensive but we had the ability to put those points to good use and we did just that. This upcoming trip is my personal membership and I'm so excited for it. Actually can't believe it's two months away!



Awesome!! You’re added!! Can also add your upcoming trip dates, if you’d like.

*Welcome Home!*


----------



## heapmaster

So my CCV trip in a few days for a week for a deluxe studio with walk in shower has now been moved to an “accessible room with walk in shower” (member site says “option for hearing accessibility”). What’s the differences between this type of room and a regular walk in shower studio?


----------



## Philsfan77

Added another trip home for October 8-13th...just got back from a stay at SSR, and we grabbed dinner one night at Geyser Point just to see the Christmas Decorations...the Bison Burger was really good (first time i've had it).


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Added another trip home for October 8-13th...just got back from a stay at SSR, and we grabbed dinner one night at Geyser Point just to see the Christmas Decorations...the Bison Burger was really good (first time i've had it).



Sounds great!!!!! Did you get a renovated room at SSR? The hamburgers are great at GP! Happy you had a good trip!! I’ll add your upcoming trip dates!


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> Sounds great!!!!! Did you get a renovated room at SSR? The hamburgers are great at GP! Happy you had a good trip!! I’ll add your upcoming trip dates!



We did not...but honestly, it all worked out great. Our room had some wear and tear, but nothing that bad. Ended up with a room in the Springs section right across from the main lobby. Took us about a 2 minute walk to get to the pool, another minute to get to the main lobby area, and about 10 minutes to get to the boat. We were near the steps, walked right down and the bus stop was right there. Overall, it was a great location, and i would definitely request that area again, my guess is that is normally a highly requested area, but with people trying for Renovated rooms, we got lucky.


----------



## heapmaster

First time I haven’t got my room assignment before 4pm....still waiting although Disney is lucky we are out and about still...


----------



## mrsap

heapmaster said:


> First time I haven’t got my room assignment before 4pm....still waiting although Disney is lucky we are out and about still...



Wow! Definitely stop by the front desk if you do not hear from them by the time you get back! Have a great trip!


----------



## heapmaster

mrsap said:


> Wow! Definitely stop by the front desk if you do not hear from them by the time you get back! Have a great trip!


Thanks, ya we will be doing that for sure!


----------



## Starwind

bluecastle said:


> Thanks! I just wanted to make sure I didn't accidentally ask for a room that a lot of people don't like!
> Starting my amazon prime list. Do the walk in showers at CC have the dispensers or little bottles? If they have the large dispensers, do they have separate shampoo and conditioner? (I don't like the 2 in 1 kind) Thanks!



they have the little bottles.

shampoo and conditioner are separate.

sw


----------



## ksromack

heapmaster said:


> First time I haven’t got my room assignment before 4pm....still waiting although Disney is lucky we are out and about still...


We didn't get our room assignment before 4pm last friday, either.....I was a little aggravated, mainly because we had our 15 month old granddaughter with us and the child needed some naptime.  We got the text that our room was ready at around 5pm and we were still at our 4pm Artist Point dinner.  Got to the room after that.


----------



## Philsfan77

I'm new to DVC, but have another Timeshare...maybe i'm missing something, but if check-in isn't technically until 4PM, I don't typically expect to get my room before then.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> I'm new to DVC, but have another Timeshare...maybe i'm missing something, but if check-in isn't technically until 4PM, I don't typically expect to get my room before then.



Oh heck no. That’s just a ‘suggested time.’


----------



## heapmaster

ksromack said:


> We didn't get our room assignment before 4pm last friday, either.....I was a little aggravated, mainly because we had our 15 month old granddaughter with us and the child needed some naptime.  We got the text that our room was ready at around 5pm and we were still at our 4pm Artist Point dinner.  Got to the room after that.


Nice, ours was due to a computer error, the online check in didn’t go all the way through. The app room info was broke and MB purchasing too until we saw the front desk. They claimed they texted us at 2:30p


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted


----------



## mrsap

Merry Christmas to all my CCV friends!! Hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## 5kidsmommy

We are planning a September 2020 trip. My husband is really wanting to stay at WL and I would really like to try a DVC rental. Copper Creek seems like the perfect place for us. How hard is it to get into a rental at maybe 7 months out? We've never done this and he's worried about it being sketchy but I'd love to save on our trip. It would just be three of us going, we will be taking our youngest child who will be 18 at the time.


----------



## storey13

5kidsmommy said:


> We are planning a September 2020 trip. My husband is really wanting to stay at WL and I would really like to try a DVC rental. Copper Creek seems like the perfect place for us. How hard is it to get into a rental at maybe 7 months out? We've never done this and he's worried about it being sketchy but I'd love to save on our trip. It would just be three of us going, we will be taking our youngest child who will be 18 at the time.



Renting is a great way to get a Copper Creek room! There are several reputable dvc rental sites to choose from, not sure if I'm allowed to mention them here since The Timeshare Store is a sponsor.
I checked studios at CCV for Sept 2020 and only Sept 1-4 were available for studios. If you upgrade to a 1 bedroom, almost the entire month of September is still available. The sooner you can book your dvc rental, the better your chances will be to stay at Copper Creek.


----------



## storey13

Due to the Missouri government passing and signing into law new school start times for 2020 (normally start in early August, now late August), I've had to update our trip for October 2020 dates. New dates will be on my daughters new Fall break, so our new dates are 10/24-11/1! Having to wait a couple extra weeks isn't too bad, plus celebrating Halloween at Disney should be fun ( I think?).


----------



## ksromack

storey13 said:


> Due to the Missouri government passing and signing into law new school start times for 2020 (normally start in early August, now late August), I've had to update our trip for October 2020 dates. New dates will be on my daughters new Fall break, so our new dates are 10/24-11/1! Having to wait a couple extra weeks isn't too bad, plus celebrating Halloween at Disney should be fun ( I think?).


It seems like our Missouri schools were starting earlier and earlier.  Didn't know about this change but my kids are grown so I don't always pay attention to school calendars.  I never recalled having a fall break, though!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We had some pixie dust happen on our first stay at CCV. We got an alternate room!!! It was big, with two 45” TV’s, a split bath, and a separate bedroom area!!! We loved it!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## MJ NH

Merry Christmas everyone! I ignored the family briefly this morning to book a studio for Thanksgiving 2020. I’m so happy I got in, the same trip will cost 9 more points in 2021. So I had to get it this year.  I have not been for Thanksgiving. So any recommendations for our stay at Copper Creek during that holiday?


----------



## Pyotr

MJ NH said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I ignored the family briefly this morning to book a studio for Thanksgiving 2020. I’m so happy I got in, the same trip will cost 9 more points in 2021. So I had to get it this year.  I have not been for Thanksgiving. So any recommendations for our stay at Copper Creek during that holiday?



Awesome!

Me and my family will be there the Sunday before Thanksgiving for the Very Merry Christmas Party.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Merry Christmas to all my CCV friends!! Hope you have a wonderful holiday!



Merry Christmas to you mrsap and everyone else.
You'll have to forgive my tardiness, I'm on Disney time.


----------



## MrsBooch

I've never had to waitlist before because I'm usually really good about remembering to wake up and book - but my son had the flu and family was driving me insane - I forgot to book for our thanksgiving trip! 
I am trying to get a studio for the 25th through the 30th. the only day not available is the 26th.
Do i create two separate reservations and just waitlist the 26th? is that insane bc it is actually thanksgiving day and I'm being dellusional thinking it will come through? 
Should I just do the one bedroom and waitlist the studio entirely? 
As I said, having no prior experience I don't know what to do here or what to expect for that time of year.


----------



## Beachmom0317

MrsBooch said:


> I've never had to waitlist before because I'm usually really good about remembering to wake up and book - but my son had the flu and family was driving me insane - I forgot to book for our thanksgiving trip!
> I am trying to get a studio for the 25th through the 30th. the only day not available is the 26th.
> Do i create two separate reservations and just waitlist the 26th? is that insane bc it is actually thanksgiving day and I'm being dellusional thinking it will come through?
> Should I just do the one bedroom and waitlist the studio entirely?
> As I said, having no prior experience I don't know what to do here or what to expect for that time of year.


I would think the one night would be more likely to open up then the entire stay in a studio. I’d waitlist the one night or book the 1bedroom if you’re okay that you may be staying in that booking category.


----------



## heapmaster

MrsBooch said:


> I've never had to waitlist before because I'm usually really good about remembering to wake up and book - but my son had the flu and family was driving me insane - I forgot to book for our thanksgiving trip!
> I am trying to get a studio for the 25th through the 30th. the only day not available is the 26th.
> Do i create two separate reservations and just waitlist the 26th? is that insane bc it is actually thanksgiving day and I'm being dellusional thinking it will come through?
> Should I just do the one bedroom and waitlist the studio entirely?
> As I said, having no prior experience I don't know what to do here or what to expect for that time of year.


I would do the two separate reservations and waitlist the one day, if someone cancels it the waitlist will pick it up before it hits the RAT although there may be other waitlists ahead of yours. Just make sure to call/chat with MS to check the waitlist every few weeks.


----------



## crvetter

MrsBooch said:


> I've never had to waitlist before because I'm usually really good about remembering to wake up and book - but my son had the flu and family was driving me insane - I forgot to book for our thanksgiving trip!
> I am trying to get a studio for the 25th through the 30th. the only day not available is the 26th.
> Do i create two separate reservations and just waitlist the 26th? is that insane bc it is actually thanksgiving day and I'm being dellusional thinking it will come through?
> Should I just do the one bedroom and waitlist the studio entirely?
> As I said, having no prior experience I don't know what to do here or what to expect for that time of year.


Waitlist the 26th now. Book the 25th. Then tomorrow morning book the 27th to the 30th and stalk stalk stalk for the 26th tomorrow after 8 AM (the waitlist isn't always running but seems to be more schedule based). There is a strong possibility it will come open if anyone is walking (likely to the first 2 weeks of December).

Though be aware this time of year is extremely popular for DVC and one of the most popular times for CCV/WL/BRV in general with the Christmas Decorations up.


----------



## MrsBooch

Thank you all so much - I'll do the waitlist for the 26th, book the other parts of the trip that are available and stalk it up.

Thank you!!!


----------



## MrsBooch

crvetter said:


> Waitlist the 26th now. Book the 25th. Then tomorrow morning book the 27th to the 30th and stalk stalk stalk for the 26th tomorrow after 8 AM (the waitlist isn't always running but seems to be more schedule based). There is a strong possibility it will come open if anyone is walking (likely to the first 2 weeks of December).
> 
> Though be aware this time of year is extremely popular for DVC and one of the most popular times for CCV/WL/BRV in general with the Christmas Decorations up.



Question on this method - will the two separate bookings of the 25th and then 27-30th be merged at one point? Do i call member services to do that? Sorry - I am really clueless.


----------



## crvetter

MrsBooch said:


> Question on this method - will the two separate bookings of the 25th and then 27-30th be merged at one point? Do i call member services to do that? Sorry - I am really clueless.


Yep MS might merge them automatically or they might not. But you can always call and have them merged while on the phone (can do via chat too). I have them merge a lot (when piecing together stays).

It will then appear as a single reservation for you and 0 risk of moving rooms.


----------



## CarolynFH

MrsBooch said:


> Question on this method - will the two separate bookings of the 25th and then 27-30th be merged at one point? Do i call member services to do that? Sorry - I am really clueless.


If the WL for the 26th comes through, they’ll merge them. If it doesn’t then of course they can’t merge them because they’re not continuous.


----------



## mrsap

Hope you all have a Happy, Healthy New Year!!!


----------



## storey13

Hope all of the CCV lovers are having a good new year so far!

Occasionally, I look to see how much it would cost to book a week using the free dining or other promotions for a 2 bedroom villa at CCV, and 
holy cow, it makes me so happy we decided to buy DVC at CCV!


----------



## Hamptonite

BWV Dreamin said:


> We had some pixie dust happen on our first stay at CCV. We got an alternate room!!! It was big, with two 45” TV’s, a split bath, and a separate bedroom area!!! We loved it!
> 
> Merry Christmas all!


Very Nice!  Did you have any specific requests that might have helped pull the alternate?


----------



## Trixi Mouse

Happy New Year to one and all, from me, DH (49) and DS (6)!

We are BEYOND excited and looking forward to our first Welcome Home as CCV owners (January 16th - 20th)! It's also going to be our first ever stay at CCV. Though the inspiration is that of the upper west coast, it reminds me so much of the woods of MN/WI, so I get a true feeling of home when I walk into that gorgeous lobby *sigh*

I have a couple of questions that I'm sure have been asked a million times, but I can't seem to find my exact answer so here it goes:

We have already checked-in via MDE as we will be flying in the night before and want to get into our room ASAP. However, the right view outweighs timing to get into our room. Does 'near transportation' or 'near lobby' get us that lake view? (I already requested higher up floor'). 
Also - Should I call MS or email the resort directly to get a more specific request in regarding a room with a 'view'?
Finally - Does anyone have a room that they would recommend (if our request can go that deep)?  
We will be staying in a Deluxe Studio. 
TIA! <3


----------



## cellomom

Congratulations and welcome home!
Page 1 of this thread has information on CCV rooms.  I have used the webpage “touring plans“ room finder tool, to check out the views from resort rooms.  Usually, I put my room request in with MS when booking the room, just remember this is a request no guarantees.  Hoping you get the view you want!


----------



## evlaina

Hi everyone! We're not owners, but I just booked a studio at CCV for December 1-7, 2020. It's our first adult-only trip, we're celebrating our 10-year anniversary, and my husband turns 40 while we're there! Super excited to stay here, as we've never been to WL before. Can't wait to read up on the resort.


----------



## mrsap

Trixi Mouse said:


> Happy New Year to one and all, from me, DH (49) and DS (6)!
> 
> We are BEYOND excited and looking forward to our first Welcome Home as CCV owners (January 16th - 20th)! It's also going to be our first ever stay at CCV. Though the inspiration is that of the upper west coast, it reminds me so much of the woods of MN/WI, so I get a true feeling of home when I walk into that gorgeous lobby *sigh*
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I'm sure have been asked a million times, but I can't seem to find my exact answer so here it goes:
> 
> We have already checked-in via MDE as we will be flying in the night before and want to get into our room ASAP. However, the right view outweighs timing to get into our room. Does 'near transportation' or 'near lobby' get us that lake view? (I already requested higher up floor').
> Also - Should I call MS or email the resort directly to get a more specific request in regarding a room with a 'view'?
> Finally - Does anyone have a room that they would recommend (if our request can go that deep)?
> We will be staying in a Deluxe Studio.
> TIA! <3



 and Congrats! Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you on page 1!

When staying at Wilderness Lodge, I always request a court yard view! Views of the pool, water fall, and the water are amazing! Good luck, I hope you get the room you want!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## mrsap

evlaina said:


> Hi everyone! We're not owners, but I just booked a studio at CCV for December 1-7, 2020. It's our first adult-only trip, we're celebrating our 10-year anniversary, and my husband turns 40 while we're there! Super excited to stay here, as we've never been to WL before. Can't wait to read up on the resort.



Hope you have a wonderful trip! Wilderness Lodge is absolutely beautiful and Copper Creek rooms are just as amazing! I don’t think you’ll be disappointed! Do you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask us!


----------



## mrsap

Trixi Mouse said:


> Happy New Year to one and all, from me, DH (49) and DS (6)!
> 
> We are BEYOND excited and looking forward to our first Welcome Home as CCV owners (January 16th - 20th)! It's also going to be our first ever stay at CCV. Though the inspiration is that of the upper west coast, it reminds me so much of the woods of MN/WI, so I get a true feeling of home when I walk into that gorgeous lobby *sigh*
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I'm sure have been asked a million times, but I can't seem to find my exact answer so here it goes:
> 
> We have already checked-in via MDE as we will be flying in the night before and want to get into our room ASAP. However, the right view outweighs timing to get into our room. Does 'near transportation' or 'near lobby' get us that lake view? (I already requested higher up floor').
> Also - Should I call MS or email the resort directly to get a more specific request in regarding a room with a 'view'?
> Finally - Does anyone have a room that they would recommend (if our request can go that deep)?
> We will be staying in a Deluxe Studio.
> TIA! <3



By the way, what month did you buy for Page 1?


----------



## crvetter

Trixi Mouse said:


> Happy New Year to one and all, from me, DH (49) and DS (6)!
> 
> We are BEYOND excited and looking forward to our first Welcome Home as CCV owners (January 16th - 20th)! It's also going to be our first ever stay at CCV. Though the inspiration is that of the upper west coast, it reminds me so much of the woods of MN/WI, so I get a true feeling of home when I walk into that gorgeous lobby *sigh*
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I'm sure have been asked a million times, but I can't seem to find my exact answer so here it goes:
> 
> We have already checked-in via MDE as we will be flying in the night before and want to get into our room ASAP. However, the right view outweighs timing to get into our room. Does 'near transportation' or 'near lobby' get us that lake view? (I already requested higher up floor').
> Also - Should I call MS or email the resort directly to get a more specific request in regarding a room with a 'view'?
> Finally - Does anyone have a room that they would recommend (if our request can go that deep)?
> We will be staying in a Deluxe Studio.
> TIA! <3


Are you staying in a "Deluxe Studio" or "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower"? Most "Deluxe Studios" will be on the first floor with 6 on the upper floors (that look out at the lake and are of the alternate studio layout, end in 115). So if you want lake view with a "Deluxe Studio" I would simply request upper floor and leave it there. All "Deluxe Studios with WalkIn Shower" will be on upper floors looking at either the main pool or quiet pool/BRV (a few can see the bus stop). Rooms that can see the main pool (or courtyard) will have a chance at a view of the lake. I would request Upper Floor Courtyard View for getting as close to lake view as possible if you booked the walk in shower.

Also I suggest removing the request from the check-in online and calling MS to get the request sent to the resort ASAP. As I've been told that is the only way to get a more detailed room request in (of course upper floor might be the only request to make depending) and that the room requests through MDE overwrite any that MS sends.

Here is some useful links:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/copper-creek-which-rooms-are-which.3695167/#post-59511857https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/#post-58141101
@GrandCalifornian is the person that put together the floorplans above and discussed some of the nuanced room locations (in the first link).


----------



## Trixi Mouse

mrsap said:


> By the way, what month did you buy for Page 1?


You have me already  I'm the first one under 2019 contracts


----------



## mrsap

Trixi Mouse said:


> You have me already  I'm the first one under 2019 contracts



I thought your name sounded familiar, but then when you wrote your ‘first Welcome Home trip as CCV owners’, just assumed you just purchased! Sorry!!!


----------



## boferguson

(Posted this in a general DVC thread -- apologies if you are seeing it twice!) 

This may not mean much to many of you, but in advance of our trip "home" to Copper Creek next week, I exchanged emails with the managers of Wilderness Lodge and got some very disappointing news. The concierge desk at Boulder Ridge has been removed, and Mr Kirk is no longer stationed anywhere at Wilderness Lodge. I know his name has been mentioned on these boards a few times, but in a universe of amazing Disney cast members, Mr Kirk was by far the most helpful, friendly, and enjoyable of any I've met. He devoted significant time to reviewing our plans on several different trips, suggested multiple improvements, helped with reservations and fastpasses, and even gave us a little fairy dust on occasion. 

Management told me that now they've trained all their front desk staff to serve as concierges, but there's no way they will ever replicate the experience we got from Kirk.

While I know it's perfectly within their rights to remove this feature, I do think it degrades the experience of staying at Wilderness Lodge just a little bit for us. We chose a DVC membership at Copper Creek after staying at Boulder Ridge on a cash reservation. It was after the incredible attention Mr Kirk gave us on that trip that we thought we'd be crazy not to buy at this resort. While it remains a strong favorite for many other reasons, I will certainly miss this aspect of our trip to WL going forward. 

Did any of you have experiences with Mr Kirk? Does anyone else have any information about this transition? I've tried to find out where he was relocated to, but to date I have not received a response from management. Would love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

MJ NH said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I ignored the family briefly this morning to book a studio for Thanksgiving 2020. I’m so happy I got in, the same trip will cost 9 more points in 2021. So I had to get it this year.  I have not been for Thanksgiving. So any recommendations for our stay at Copper Creek during that holiday?



We loved staying at CC during the busy holiday week. It always felt so tranquil to walk inside the doors after all the business outside. Even if it was busy inside, it just didn't feel like it was to me.

Make those ADRs! Availability was almost nonexistent at the really desirable places a few months beforehand. We also loved going to Geyser Point a few times during our stay. The weather was so awesome and it was really relaxing to gaze at the water while we ate.


----------



## crvetter

boferguson said:


> The concierge desk at Boulder Ridge has been removed, and Mr Kirk is no longer stationed anywhere at Wilderness Lodge.


He is at BWV working the front desk there (checking you in with an iPad and directing you). I actually saw him this November 2019 there and he remembered my one interaction with him November 2018 (him getting me into a BRV room is one of the reasons I ended buying CCV, because I wanted a feel for the management and maintenance of WL. He did a lot to ease my concerns). His level of service was excellent.


----------



## sleepydog25

boferguson said:


> (Posted this in a general DVC thread -- apologies if you are seeing it twice!)
> 
> This may not mean much to many of you, but in advance of our trip "home" to Copper Creek next week, I exchanged emails with the managers of Wilderness Lodge and got some very disappointing news. The concierge desk at Boulder Ridge has been removed, and Mr Kirk is no longer stationed anywhere at Wilderness Lodge. I know his name has been mentioned on these boards a few times, but in a universe of amazing Disney cast members, Mr Kirk was by far the most helpful, friendly, and enjoyable of any I've met. He devoted significant time to reviewing our plans on several different trips, suggested multiple improvements, helped with reservations and fastpasses, and even gave us a little fairy dust on occasion.
> 
> Management told me that now they've trained all their front desk staff to serve as concierges, but there's no way they will ever replicate the experience we got from Kirk.
> 
> While I know it's perfectly within their rights to remove this feature, I do think it degrades the experience of staying at Wilderness Lodge just a little bit for us. We chose a DVC membership at Copper Creek after staying at Boulder Ridge on a cash reservation. It was after the incredible attention Mr Kirk gave us on that trip that we thought we'd be crazy not to buy at this resort. While it remains a strong favorite for many other reasons, I will certainly miss this aspect of our trip to WL going forward.
> 
> Did any of you have experiences with Mr Kirk? Does anyone else have any information about this transition? I've tried to find out where he was relocated to, but to date I have not received a response from management. Would love to hear your thoughts on this.


Yep, he's been gone awhile. As much as I've enjoyed my second home (VWL/WL) over the years, Disney continues to cut back on labor costs, making the idea that DVC is a deluxe accommodation a bit less realistic each passing year.


----------



## bobbiwoz

boferguson said:


> (Posted this in a general DVC thread -- apologies if you are seeing it twice!)
> 
> This may not mean much to many of you, but in advance of our trip "home" to Copper Creek next week, I exchanged emails with the managers of Wilderness Lodge and got some very disappointing news. The concierge desk at Boulder Ridge has been removed, and Mr Kirk is no longer stationed anywhere at Wilderness Lodge. I know his name has been mentioned on these boards a few times, but in a universe of amazing Disney cast members, Mr Kirk was by far the most helpful, friendly, and enjoyable of any I've met. He devoted significant time to reviewing our plans on several different trips, suggested multiple improvements, helped with reservations and fastpasses, and even gave us a little fairy dust on occasion.
> 
> Management told me that now they've trained all their front desk staff to serve as concierges, but there's no way they will ever replicate the experience we got from Kirk.
> 
> While I know it's perfectly within their rights to remove this feature, I do think it degrades the experience of staying at Wilderness Lodge just a little bit for us. We chose a DVC membership at Copper Creek after staying at Boulder Ridge on a cash reservation. It was after the incredible attention Mr Kirk gave us on that trip that we thought we'd be crazy not to buy at this resort. While it remains a strong favorite for many other reasons, I will certainly miss this aspect of our trip to WL going forward.
> 
> Did any of you have experiences with Mr Kirk? Does anyone else have any information about this transition? I've tried to find out where he was relocated to, but to date I have not received a response from management. Would love to hear your thoughts on this.


December 2018.  I just had to have his picture, he made our stay so enjoyable!


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted


----------



## Pyotr

Dean Marino said:


> Two words:  Thea Sargent.  Now OUT of the WL, the one responsible for major WL atrocities.  Destruction of AP, attempted destruction of WC (she failed), architect of failures.  She got stuck somewhere - not sure where.  If I ever find out?  I'll avoid the place.


She is the GM of the Riviera now.


----------



## cellomom

Dean Marino said:


> Two words:  Thea Sargent.  Now OUT of the WL, the one responsible for major WL atrocities.  Destruction of AP, attempted destruction of WC (she failed), architect of failures.  She got stuck somewhere - not sure where.  If I ever find out?  I'll avoid the place.


According to Pete Werner's blog "Best and Worst of Disney's Riviera Resort", Thea Sargent is at Riviera.


----------



## MJ NH

Finally hit single digits in days until copper creek visit!  Going to be a long week of work next week.  It will be our first stay in January, do you think pool time is realistic? Or is it too cold? I’m coming from cold New England.


----------



## Pyotr

MJ NH said:


> Finally hit single digits in days until copper creek visit!  Going to be a long week of work next week.  It will be our first stay in January, do you think pool time is realistic? Or is it too cold? I’m coming from cold New England.


It depends on you. Living in Florida for the past 15 years, I don’t go in the pool unless it’s 90 degrees. I was at Disney last week. The temps were in the 60s one night and the pool was filled with people. I had a sweater on. There is zero chance I would go in the pool, but it is different for everyone.


----------



## Pooh12863

MJ NH said:


> Finally hit single digits in days until copper creek visit!  Going to be a long week of work next week.  It will be our first stay in January, do you think pool time is realistic? Or is it too cold? I’m coming from cold New England.


Always subject to change but the extended forecast is mid-low 70’s during the day 9 days out


----------



## bobbiwoz

Friends and I did use the WL pool in December when the temperature was in the high 70’s.  It may have been tough going in, and then coming out, but we enjoyed ourselves! We are from NJ and OK.


----------



## VancouverGal

I love CCV, and am so glad to have found this group of fellow CCV lovers.

I’m curious about ppl’s experience with booking studios or 1-bedrooms.We bought in in October 2018, UY June. The only way I’ve been able to stay at my home resort has been to book a 2 bedroom. Every time I’ve attempted to book a Studio/1 Bedroom at the 11 month window, I’ve been locked out of my selected dates within 4 mins of the availability drop, no matter how early I’ve logged in. This happened for October, Feb and Dec. It has happened to me all this week, and the best I can get is a waitlist. 4 mins in!!

it seems to me that less than 4 mins of availability is not a valid 11 month booking window on DVC’s part. I hate even saying this, but I’m starting to feel that there has been a bit of fraud involved in selling a contract where this is the standard we are required to live with.

I’m curious to know if this is off the norm or this is what I should’ve expected. It was never disclosed during the sales pitch.


----------



## Philsfan77

VancouverGal said:


> I love CCV, and am so glad to have found this group of fellow CCV lovers.
> 
> I’m curious about ppl’s experience with booking studios or 1-bedrooms.We bought in in October 2018, UY June. The only way I’ve been able to stay at my home resort has been to book a 2 bedroom. Every time I’ve attempted to book a Studio/1 Bedroom at the 11 month window, I’ve been locked out of my selected dates within 4 mins of the availability drop, no matter how early I’ve logged in. This happened for October, Feb and Dec. It has happened to me all this week, and the best I can get is a waitlist. 4 mins in!!
> 
> it seems to me that less than 4 mins of availability is not a valid 11 month booking window on DVC’s part. I hate even saying this, but I’m starting to feel that there has been a bit of fraud involved in selling a contract where this is the standard we are required to live with.
> 
> I’m curious to know if this is off the norm or this is what I should’ve expected. It was never disclosed during the sales pitch.



This is the norm for December...someone with more knowledge would have to verify this, but as far as I know, they sold out all the fixed weeks they offered for December at CCV...so the limited number of studios that already exist, combined with sold-out fixed weeks for that month specifically, will probably always make December hard to book. You're also more likely to see actual members using their points there in December vs other times of the year due to the Christmas feel of the lodge, which will jam up the 11-month window. I've been tracking availability this year, to get an idea for next year, and noticed that today the 10th was gone for all room categories before the window even opened, and it was gone last night as well. I agree that this information isn't disclosed in the sales pitch...but I knew before buying after doing my research on boards like this that studio's would be an issue at busy times of year (October - especially columbus day weekend...All of December...February over Presidents day...and any time period where there is a race weekend), and if you want a studio even at less busy times, you will need to be ready at 8AM at the 11-month window.


----------



## VancouverGal

Thx. I’m not familiar with what “fixed weeks” means...can you help me understand?

I’ve got friends who own at BCV, and I’ve been renting points from many others at BCV and BWV over the last 15 years, and have always been able to get my preferred dates (give/take a day or two) at the 11th month window, except once in 2017. I had never experienced a shutout anything like this, and BCV has a very similar size and popularity to CCV.

Capacity doesn’t meet demand—fine. But DVC has an ethical if not legal obligation to disclose what to expect with regard to actually being able to use your points. “December is busy” is not the same as “You’ll need to book right at 8am or by 8:05 forget it and wait to see if you can get into SSR or OKW at 7 months.” This is like trying to get Hamilton tickets online—except that you’ve already paid for your ticket and they won’t give you a seat.


----------



## Pyotr

VancouverGal said:


> Thx. I’m not familiar with what “fixed weeks” means...can you help me understand?
> 
> I’ve got friends who own at BCV, and I’ve been renting points from many others at BCV and BWV over the last 15 years, and have always been able to get my preferred dates (give/take a day or two) at the 11th month window, except once in 2017. I had never experienced a shutout anything like this, and BCV has a very similar size and popularity to CCV.
> 
> Capacity doesn’t meet demand—fine. But DVC has an ethical if not legal obligation to disclose what to expect with regard to actually being able to use your points. “December is busy” is not the same as “You’ll need to book right at 8am or by 8:05 forget it and wait to see if you can get into SSR or OKW at 7 months.” This is like trying to get Hamilton tickets online—except that you’ve already paid for your ticket and they won’t give you a seat.



The limited number of studios plus the points sold for the cabins make CCV the hardest studios to get in DVC.

I’ve been able to get to get the dates that I needed in fall because I walked them. I know walking is frowned upon here but I see no other choice.


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> The limited number of studios plus the points sold for the cabins make CCV the hardest studios to get in DVC.
> 
> I’ve been able to get to get the dates that I needed in fall because I walked them. I know walking is frowned upon here but I see no other choice.


Though in my experience not entirely needed yet at this point. I have grabbed the first week of December and Thanksgiving week in 2019 and now 2020. All done without walking. Also I grabbed Columbus Day weekend in 2019 and now 2020 without walking too. I think as long as you are on at 8 AM you have a decent shot at getting it. I personally don't have an issue with walking but the more that preach it is "necessary" the more that will do it, and at that point you won't be able to walk anymore because everyone will be walking so capacity will be worse. Fear begets fear.

The only weeks that may need walking if at all is the first two weeks of December; however, that is really true of any near park DVC in a studio those weeks. However, next year I suspect more point movements those weeks so higher costs (might change some of the demand).


----------



## Philsfan77

VancouverGal said:


> Thx. I’m not familiar with what “fixed weeks” means...can you help me understand?
> 
> I’ve got friends who own at BCV, and I’ve been renting points from many others at BCV and BWV over the last 15 years, and have always been able to get my preferred dates (give/take a day or two) at the 11th month window, except once in 2017. I had never experienced a shutout anything like this, and BCV has a very similar size and popularity to CCV.
> 
> Capacity doesn’t meet demand—fine. But DVC has an ethical if not legal obligation to disclose what to expect with regard to actually being able to use your points. “December is busy” is not the same as “You’ll need to book right at 8am or by 8:05 forget it and wait to see if you can get into SSR or OKW at 7 months.” This is like trying to get Hamilton tickets online—except that you’ve already paid for your ticket and they won’t give you a seat.



A fixed week - is essentially that...a week that you own every year. I own another timeshare in Aruba and they only offer fixed weeks...I think it is more common in traditional timeshare ownership than DVC, but DVC started offering this when they sold VGF...as far as I know VGF, POLY and CCV and now RR are the only ones who have fixed weeks. If you check VGF availability and RR availability, you'll see a similar demand problem for December as we see at CCV. Unfortunately fixed weeks in December are a hot commodity, compared with other times of the year. Essentially if you wanted to go in December yearly, you could have bought a fixed week (I believe a fixed week studio for December was going for 118 points - normal cost for that week was 107 points, but they have a built in 10% increase buffer that would make you buy 118 points to secure that week) when they were offering them. You can convert your points out of a fixed week if you wanted to, in order to use them other times during the year, but I'd imagine most people who bought December fixed weeks kept them, either for personal use or to rent given how popular the points are. 

As for your other point about the ethical/legal point...I don't see the argument. All they are selling you is the possibility that you can get a room at 11 months or that you will be able to use your yearly points at your home resort at some point during the year. In theory, you can, and in theory even in December you could get one at 7-months at SSR. That might not be what you want...but that is what DVC essentially is - a flexible timeshare. You referenced October, in your post, so I checked October, and the only dates not available for a 1-bedroom in October right now are Columbus day, and 2 other days. So 26 out of 31 days are available for booking any trip. My guess is you wanted Columbus day weekend (any holiday weekend will require an 11-month booking at 8AM)...and even then you're up against probably 500-1000 owners at least for a few hundred rooms, so you're playing quickest trigger finger at 8AM. Any other time in October is there for you...again that's not DVC's fault, it's just the reality of owning a flexible timeshare. Right now, you could book a 1-bedroom at CCV from April thru October with relative ease (april is spotty, but about 50% open right now). 

Unfortunately with the Cabin issue, Flexibility regarding dates in using your points will be the key for all CCV owners, in whether ownership is enjoyable or not. I'm hoping the best for you, and you're able to win the battle of quickest fingers over the next few days to get your December reservation...I know it sucks, and causes extra stress, but it's the unfortunate reality of CCV and VGF in December.


----------



## Philsfan77

crvetter said:


> Though in my experience not entirely needed yet at this point. I have grabbed the first week of December and Thanksgiving week in 2019 and now 2020. All done without walking. Also I grabbed Columbus Day weekend in 2019 and now 2020 without walking too. I think as long as you are on at 8 AM you have a decent shot at getting it. I personally don't have an issue with walking but the more that preach it is "necessary" the more that will do it, and at that point you won't be able to walk anymore because everyone will be walking so capacity will be worse. Fear begets fear.
> 
> The only weeks that may need walking if at all is the first two weeks of December; however, that is really true of any near park DVC in a studio those weeks. However, next year I suspect more point movements those weeks so higher costs (might change some of the demand).



I agree...I secured a studio for columbus day weekend this year for 2020 right at 8AM, but I also knew it was a dice roll, and given that when I looked back at the site for the dates I wanted right after I booked, and they were gone...I felt like I won the lottery in that moment. Last year we walked a studio for early December and given, what i've seen on the site (today the 10th wasn't even available to be booked at 8AM this year for 1-bedrooms or 2-bedrooms), it would appear walking the first 2 weeks is getting close to a necessity at this point for early December.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> The limited number of studios plus the points sold for the cabins make CCV the hardest studios to get in DVC.
> 
> I’ve been able to get to get the dates that I needed in fall because I walked them. I know walking is frowned upon here but I see no other choice.



I'm a big believer in you have to do what you believe is best for you and your family...If you feel you have to walk...then have at it...it might not be a necessity at certain times of the year, but there is something to be said about the peace of mind of not having to wake up at 8AM for the exact date you want and hope you get it.


----------



## evlaina

crvetter said:


> Though in my experience not entirely needed yet at this point. I have grabbed the first week of December and Thanksgiving week in 2019 and now 2020. All done without walking. Also I grabbed Columbus Day weekend in 2019 and now 2020 without walking too. I think as long as you are on at 8 AM you have a decent shot at getting it. I personally don't have an issue with walking but the more that preach it is "necessary" the more that will do it, and at that point you won't be able to walk anymore because everyone will be walking so capacity will be worse. Fear begets fear.
> 
> The only weeks that may need walking if at all is the first two weeks of December; however, that is really true of any near park DVC in a studio those weeks. However, next year I suspect more point movements those weeks so higher costs (might change some of the demand).


What does walking mean?


----------



## evlaina

Philsfan77 said:


> I agree...I secured a studio for columbus day weekend this year for 2020 right at 8AM, but I also knew it was a dice roll, and given that when I looked back at the site for the dates I wanted right after I booked, and they were gone...I felt like I won the lottery in that moment. Last year we walked a studio for early December and given, what i've seen on the site (today the 10th wasn't even available to be booked at 8AM this year for 1-bedrooms or 2-bedrooms), it would appear walking the first 2 weeks is getting close to a necessity at this point for early December.


I'm not an owner, but curious in the discussions on this page. We're staying in a studio the first week of December 2020, paying cash - I just booked it like a normal resort. My (possibly stupid) question is, do DVC people not see the same rooms open that I see on WDW's website? I assume you book through another site, but I guess they hold back rooms for non-DVC bookings? I'm looking online right now and December 10th has availability for both types of studios and both 1 and 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Pyotr

crvetter said:


> Though in my experience not entirely needed yet at this point. I have grabbed the first week of December and Thanksgiving week in 2019 and now 2020. All done without walking. Also I grabbed Columbus Day weekend in 2019 and now 2020 without walking too. I think as long as you are on at 8 AM you have a decent shot at getting it. I personally don't have an issue with walking but the more that preach it is "necessary" the more that will do it, and at that point you won't be able to walk anymore because everyone will be walking so capacity will be worse. Fear begets fear.
> 
> The only weeks that may need walking if at all is the first two weeks of December; however, that is really true of any near park DVC in a studio those weeks. However, next year I suspect more point movements those weeks so higher costs (might change some of the demand).



I did have the fear that I wouldn’t be able to get the dates I needed. The irony is I’m going to cancel my Thanksgiving week trip and likely switch my October trip to the Riviera (for 14 more points).

 My baby turns 3 next year and my family of 5 will no longer fit in a studio or 1 bedroom at CCV.

I have 64 days until my first 2 bedroom stay at CCV. I’m sure I won’t want to go back to a studio after anyways.


----------



## Philsfan77

VancouverGal said:


> I love CCV, and am so glad to have found this group of fellow CCV lovers.
> 
> I’m curious about ppl’s experience with booking studios or 1-bedrooms.We bought in in October 2018, UY June. The only way I’ve been able to stay at my home resort has been to book a 2 bedroom. Every time I’ve attempted to book a Studio/1 Bedroom at the 11 month window, I’ve been locked out of my selected dates within 4 mins of the availability drop, no matter how early I’ve logged in. This happened for October, Feb and Dec. It has happened to me all this week, and the best I can get is a waitlist. 4 mins in!!
> 
> it seems to me that less than 4 mins of availability is not a valid 11 month booking window on DVC’s part. I hate even saying this, but I’m starting to feel that there has been a bit of fraud involved in selling a contract where this is the standard we are required to live with.
> 
> I’m curious to know if this is off the norm or this is what I should’ve expected. It was never disclosed during the sales pitch.



Just circling back here with some advice to maybe get some of your dates based on whats being discussed...walking in December happens...I'm not sure what dates you want, but the 8th and 9th just popped open for Studios...my advice would be to circle back each day, and try and book 1/2 days at a time as the walkers go by, and you might end up getting the dates you want for December. You might have to book 1 day at a time, and then waitlist a day or 2 in order to complete your reservation, but it should still all work out to get the days you want.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Looking at Copper Creek for a Deluxe Studio in june months. It would be our home resort, how is booking for a Deluxe Studio at 11 months for june looking? Anything I should be aware of?


----------



## Philsfan77

evlaina said:


> I'm not an owner, but curious in the discussions on this page. We're staying in a studio the first week of December 2020, paying cash - I just booked it like a normal resort. My (possibly stupid) question is, do DVC people not see the same rooms open that I see on WDW's website? I assume you book through another site, but I guess they hold back rooms for non-DVC bookings? I'm looking online right now and December 10th has availability for both types of studios and both 1 and 2 bedrooms.



I don't know the exact numbers, but yes what you are saying is correct. Hypothetically, 95% are owned by owners and can be booked by owners on the DVC site, and 5% are owned by either Disney or DVC and can be booked for cash rates by anyone (I made those numbers up, one of the more knowledgable posters would have to verify the exact percentages).


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Looking at Copper Creek for a Deluxe Studio in june months. It would be our home resort, how is booking for a Deluxe Studio at 11 months for june looking? Anything I should be aware of?



You should be fine at 11 months...from what I've seen they might linger around for a week after the 11-month window, but I'd always be prepared if you want a studio to book exactly at 11-months at 8AM.


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Looking at Copper Creek for a Deluxe Studio in june months. It would be our home resort, how is booking for a Deluxe Studio at 11 months for june looking? Anything I should be aware of?


I found that during the summer studios were available most of the day (and sometimes for a couple days) post the 11 month window. DVC in general just isn't popular in the summer because of the higher point charts and possibly weather. With that being said though DVC is showing the desire to finally move around the seasonal point charts so summer will continue to get cheaper probably and could shift demand.


----------



## crvetter

Philsfan77 said:


> I don't know the exact numbers, but yes what you are saying is correct. Hypothetically, 95% are owned by owners and can be booked by owners on the DVC site, and 5% are owned by either Disney or DVC and can be booked for cash rates by anyone (I made those numbers up, one of the more knowledgable posters would have to verify the exact percentages).


DVC maintains a minimum of 2% ownership in each unit (they have not really gone above this requirement at any resort as far as I can tell) as a requirement to have the voting rights of that unit signed over to them (something done with each direct contract sold). So they "own" 2% of the resort and then have unsold inventory they don't own but are allowed to "rent" out on the CRO just as what they own. I only highlight the difference between the two pools because the 2% they declare as owning they pay dues on and the unsold inventory they do not (usually this is a small percentage) because they guarantee to make up any shortages in the dues.


----------



## Philsfan77

crvetter said:


> DVC maintains a minimum of 2% ownership in each unit (they have not really gone above this requirement at any resort as far as I can tell) as a requirement to have the voting rights of that unit signed over to them (something done with each direct contract sold). So they "own" 2% of the resort and then have unsold inventory they don't own but are allowed to "rent" out on the CRO just as what they own. I only highlight the difference between the two pools because the 2% they declare as owning they pay dues on and the unsold inventory they do not (usually this is a small percentage) because they guarantee to make up any shortages in the dues.



Thanks for that information...i've often wondered what the true numbers were.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Do you guys think the craziness in December booking will let up a bit for the 3rd week of December? I'm planning to book December 18-20, 2br, but as noted earlier, studio, 1br, and 2br have all been booked by 8:01am for the past few days....


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> You should be fine at 11 months...from what I've seen they might linger around for a week after the 11-month window, but I'd always be prepared if you want a studio to book exactly at 11-months at 8AM.


Great thanks  We were originally looking at Bay Lake tower until I realized Copper Creeks Expiration Date is 2068, 8 years longer than BLT!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

This Makes Sense to everyone right?

Wife is 29 and I am 30. We have gone to Disney World 5 straight years and love it and have really no desire to travel anywhere else. We started looking into DVC more after our last trip and we think we are ready to do it. We are looking to start off buying 100-125 points to stay in June every year. Wife is a teacher so we are pretty much locked in to June july or the occasional Thanksgiving break trip. Deluxe Studio rooms. 

So we narrowed it down to 

100-125 points via Resale for Copper Creek
100 Points Direct at Riviera
160 Points via Resale for AKV

We liked Bay Lake Tower a lot but CCV seem like a much better Value with the expiration date being 2068 vs 2060 and we like the theming more at the WL and CCV anyway. Riviera Direct would seem to make sense if we wanted direct points for the member benefits but it seems like their Deluxe Studios require more points in June and July than other resorts and I fear they will only get higher in the future. AKV is a great Value choice via resale, we do like the theming but enjoy WL and CCV more. 

We are looking to spend under $20,000 and pay in cash. 

What use year would everyone recommend if we wanted to always go in june, july and possibly over thanksgiving break maybe? (althought it might make more sense to just pay for a Value Resort over thanksgiving break)

I'm thinking CCV makes the most sense at 155 a point via resale for 100 points vs Direct Riviera at 188 a point for 100 points.


----------



## sleepydog25

VancouverGal said:


> Capacity doesn’t meet demand—fine. But DVC has an ethical if not legal obligation to disclose what to expect with regard to actually being able to use your points. “December is busy” is not the same as “You’ll need to book right at 8am or by 8:05 forget it and wait to see if you can get into SSR or OKW at 7 months.” This is like trying to get Hamilton tickets online—except that you’ve already paid for your ticket and they won’t give you a seat.


I do understand your distaste at this moment, and I agree Disney is reluctant to share the "real" hard news and facts about DVC ownership, in this case the studio situation at CCV. That being said, that's pretty much how most major corporations do business--they may not lie outright, but they don't identify warts, either. As has been the case for eons, _caveat emptor_. Now, Disney built their foundation on a very high standard of customer service, and that has slipped precariously close to "industry standards" now; in fact, they often use that term in defending their decisions about services, resorts, et. al.

As for the studio situation at CCV, in particular, DVC touted the cabins as a cachet to buy into the new Copper Creek. What they didn't stress is that most people who bought/buy points there will not be able to afford more than a night or two in the cabins, and once the pixie dust settles, the buyer realizes that and attempts to use his/her points in the most economical way--studios. The studio situation there will likely never improve due to that reason alone. As you continue to get used to DVC, I think you'll see ways to maximize your points, to find ways to make the points work for you, which might involve walking. I wish you the best in going forward with your trips and hope you'll get many years of wonderful memories from your DVC purchase. In the end, though, Disney is a mega-corporation whose loyalties lie with major shareholders, not with some ethical commitment to patrons and guests. 


evlaina said:


> What does walking mean?


In short, DVC owners book a date for a room that is prior to their actual travel time. They then go in each day and reset that date to one day closer to their actu


AKNOTTS66 said:


> This Makes Sense to everyone right?
> 
> Wife is 29 and I am 30. We have gone to Disney World 5 straight years and love it and have really no desire to travel anywhere else. We started looking into DVC more after our last trip and we think we are ready to do it. We are looking to start off buying 100-125 points to stay in June every year. Wife is a teacher so we are pretty much locked in to June july or the occasional Thanksgiving break trip. Deluxe Studio rooms.
> 
> So we narrowed it down to
> 
> 100-125 points via Resale for Copper Creek
> 100 Points Direct at Riviera
> 160 Points via Resale for AKV
> 
> We liked Bay Lake Tower a lot but CCV seem like a much better Value with the expiration date being 2068 vs 2060 and we like the theming more at the WL and CCV anyway. Riviera Direct would seem to make sense if we wanted direct points for the member benefits but it seems like their Deluxe Studios require more points in June and July than other resorts and I fear they will only get higher in the future. AKV is a great Value choice via resale, we do like the theming but enjoy WL and CCV more.
> 
> We are looking to spend under $20,000 and pay in cash.
> 
> What use year would everyone recommend if we wanted to always go in june, july and possibly over thanksgiving break maybe? (althought it might make more sense to just pay for a Value Resort over thanksgiving break)
> 
> I'm thinking CCV makes the most sense at 155 a point via resale for 100 points vs Direct Riviera at 188 a point for 100 points.


I would not do Riviera. It's new and no one knows how the new restrictions for resale of that property will hurt them down the road. Plus, who knows how the location or theming will play out? It seems nice (we toured), and we liked the Skyliner; however, the furnishings aren't any better than other resorts (just newer), and the services/food there didn't wow us. If you don't like the theming of a place--say BLT--by all means don't buy there. Buy where you want to stay. It's a mantra on many threads, and while some disagree, it's mostly regarded as true. With CCV, it's trickier due to the studio issue discussed above, but if that's the resort you love, I'd buy there. My second choice would be AKV--beautiful resort, better restaurants than WL (in a landslide), cheaper cost, and lots of rooms. Good  luck!


----------



## debedo

MJ NH said:


> Finally hit single digits in days until copper creek visit!  Going to be a long week of work next week.  It will be our first stay in January, do you think pool time is realistic? Or is it too cold? I’m coming from cold.
> 
> Our family stayed last January....the evening temps were in the 40’s....yep, we went swimming In the quiet pool when we stayed at the Beach club.  The pool attendant was in a winter coat and thought we were crazy....well, we are from Minnesota soooooo...any hoo - as long as we stayed in the pool we were fine!


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> This Makes Sense to everyone right?
> 
> Wife is 29 and I am 30. We have gone to Disney World 5 straight years and love it and have really no desire to travel anywhere else. We started looking into DVC more after our last trip and we think we are ready to do it. We are looking to start off buying 100-125 points to stay in June every year. Wife is a teacher so we are pretty much locked in to June july or the occasional Thanksgiving break trip. Deluxe Studio rooms.
> 
> So we narrowed it down to
> 
> 100-125 points via Resale for Copper Creek
> 100 Points Direct at Riviera
> 160 Points via Resale for AKV
> 
> We liked Bay Lake Tower a lot but CCV seem like a much better Value with the expiration date being 2068 vs 2060 and we like the theming more at the WL and CCV anyway. Riviera Direct would seem to make sense if we wanted direct points for the member benefits but it seems like their Deluxe Studios require more points in June and July than other resorts and I fear they will only get higher in the future. AKV is a great Value choice via resale, we do like the theming but enjoy WL and CCV more.
> 
> We are looking to spend under $20,000 and pay in cash.
> 
> What use year would everyone recommend if we wanted to always go in june, july and possibly over thanksgiving break maybe? (althought it might make more sense to just pay for a Value Resort over thanksgiving break)
> 
> I'm thinking CCV makes the most sense at 155 a point via resale for 100 points vs Direct Riviera at 188 a point for 100 points.



Are you planning on buying where you want to stay every trip? Or are you buying with an intention of ‘sleeping around’ at other resorts?

We have October UY for November/Dec. trips and April for summer.

We also wanted contracts that had the longer duration. We’d love for them to go to our kids someday, so we’d like them to be able to get some use out of them as well!!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

sleepydog25 said:


> I do understand your distaste at this moment, and I agree Disney is reluctant to share the "real" hard news and facts about DVC ownership, in this case the studio situation at CCV. That being said, that's pretty much how most major corporations do business--they may not lie outright, but they don't identify warts, either. As has been the case for eons, _caveat emptor_. Now, Disney built their foundation on a very high standard of customer service, and that has slipped precariously close to "industry standards" now; in fact, they often use that term in defending their decisions about services, resorts, et. al.
> 
> As for the studio situation at CCV, in particular, DVC touted the cabins as a cachet to buy into the new Copper Creek. What they didn't stress is that most people who bought/buy points there will not be able to afford more than a night or two in the cabins, and once the pixie dust settles, the buyer realizes that and attempts to use his/her points in the most economical way--studios. The studio situation there will likely never improve due to that reason alone. As you continue to get used to DVC, I think you'll see ways to maximize your points, to find ways to make the points work for you, which might involve walking. I wish you the best in going forward with your trips and hope you'll get many years of wonderful memories from your DVC purchase. In the end, though, Disney is a mega-corporation whose loyalties lie with major shareholders, not with some ethical commitment to patrons and guests.
> In short, DVC owners book a date for a room that is prior to their actual travel time. They then go in each day and reset that date to one day closer to their actu
> I would not do Riviera. It's new and no one knows how the new restrictions for resale of that property will hurt them down the road. Plus, who knows how the location or theming will play out? It seems nice (we toured), and we liked the Skyliner; however, the furnishings aren't any better than other resorts (just newer), and the services/food there didn't wow us. If you don't like the theming of a place--say BLT--by all means don't buy there. Buy where you want to stay. It's a mantra on many threads, and while some disagree, it's mostly regarded as true. With CCV, it's trickier due to the studio issue discussed above, but if that's the resort you love, I'd buy there. My second choice would be AKV--beautiful resort, better restaurants than WL (in a landslide), cheaper cost, and lots of rooms. Good  luck!



Thanks for ur thoughts. Riviera is probably not as likely now as a June deluxe studio seems to be higher in points than other DVC resorts.  Is the studio situation that bad in june? what I said about BLTs theming is that its not our favorite is out weighed by the monorail and proximity to the Magic Kingdom I suppose.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> Are you planning on buying where you want to stay every trip? Or are you buying with an intention of ‘sleeping around’ at other resorts?
> 
> We have October UY for November/Dec. trips and April for summer.
> 
> We also wanted contracts that had the longer duration. We’d love for them to go to our kids someday, so we’d like them to be able to get some use out of them as well!!


Wed like to stay at other resorts in addition to Copper creek. We also like BWV, BCV, BLT, BRV, AKV, SSR. Wed like to occasionally stay at CCV also.


----------



## sleepydog25

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Thanks for ur thoughts. Riviera is probably not as likely now as a June deluxe studio seems to be higher in points than other DVC resorts.  Is the studio situation that bad in june? what I said about BLTs theming is that its not our favorite is out weighed by the monorail and proximity to the Magic Kingdom I suppose.


If it were me, I'd sit down and talk over what life might be like the next 20-30 years. Yeah, that's a difficult task because we simply don't know. Still, DVC is a long-term financial commitment that doesn't go away unless you sell it. Kids? Travel habits? Retirement? All of those things (and more) will affect your thinking and how you visit in the future. What works now may not work in 10 years. How important is theming to you? How important is length of contract? For example, you mentioned contracts expiring in 2060 vs 2068. Is eight years (when ostensibly you'd be 70 vice 78) really that important? In the end, what you need to do is decide the cost value formula that works for you. I don't know what that criteria is for you. I will say that BLT is a fine resort, and despite the knock it gets from some about theming, we find it modern (mostly), very convenient to MK, on the monorail line, and host to a couple of good restaurants. It will also remain popular due to its proximity to MK. Is that worth giving up a few years on a contract for you? Do you even like the resort? 

As I said before, one of the basic mantras that's promoted on many threads is "buy where you want to stay." If you are absolutely in love with a resort, no matter the cost, you will likely be happy there, especially when you can't find any other place to stay at 7 months. If you are only mildly liking a resort, chances are you won't enjoy it down the road and will find reasons to dislike it. I once was stationed with a fellow officer who had been a car salesman before entering the Air Force. He told me something I've never forgotten. He said that the only customers he ever had who were dissatisfied with their car purchases were those who bought the best deal as opposed to the car they really wanted. I approached my DVC purchase the same way. Again, best of luck to you going forward, and I hope you find a property that works for you. . .if one does at all.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

sleepydog25 said:


> If it were me, I'd sit down and talk over what life might be like the next 20-30 years. Yeah, that's a difficult task because we simply don't know. Still, DVC is a long-term financial commitment that doesn't go away unless you sell it. Kids? Travel habits? Retirement? All of those things (and more) will affect your thinking and how you visit in the future. What works now may not work in 10 years. How important is theming to you? How important is length of contract? For example, you mentioned contracts expiring in 2060 vs 2068. Is eight years (when ostensibly you'd be 70 vice 78) really that important? In the end, what you need to do is decide the cost value formula that works for you. I don't know what that criteria is for you. I will say that BLT is a fine resort, and despite the knock it gets from some about theming, we find it modern (mostly), very convenient to MK, on the monorail line, and host to a couple of good restaurants. It will also remain popular due to its proximity to MK. Is that worth giving up a few years on a contract for you? Do you even like the resort?



Oh we like BLT. Like you said, being on the Monorail loop is a huge deal. The Contemporary and BLT is just a different hotel IMO. Its not themed bad at all its just different. But being on the Monorail loop on its own is its best theming quality I think. While its not the Wilderness Lodge or Beach Club, nothing beats the convenience and the nostalgia of the Monorail being in the Lobby. I've gone to Disney World over 14 times since I was a little kid so pretty much anything on Disney Property has disney "theming" to it even if its not WL or BC theming. We are coming from Staying at the Value resorts and Riverside and some moderates from time to time when we can get nice discounts so it won't take much for us to be excited about staying really anywhere on property. The Best Part of DVC imo is staying around, we are excited to try anything really, from OKW to SSR, to BWV. We honestly like them all. The thing that made me worried about CCV is some said getting Deluxe Studios can be hard since most don't want to stay at the Cabins so that made me think, maybe Buying Direct for RIV is a smart choice while its $188 a point. The savings on a Gold Pass is a nice chunk over the Platinum Pass we have bought. This is our second time buying a platinum pass. We usually try to get 2 or more trips out of them for  a total of 26 days, a 12 day trip here or 12 day trip next summer then a holiday trip for like 6 nights. So saving $420 a person might be substantial. We are honestly Disney World Lifers now so we plan on going year after year and to take our kids once we have them.
We even talked about going to Disney when my wife is pregnant and just going around and walking to all the resorts and Disney Springs for a week since she will be limited  with Rides. 

My thought was if I'm buying Direct RIV at $188 a point for 100 points makes the most sense, long expiration date(2070) and we would get the Member Benefits. Then if we need more points we will buy resale at AKV or BLT or CCV. We like all 3 of those. We also really like the proximity of Disney Springs of Saratoga so if we stay there its a great choice also. Plus having 100 points at RIV also gives us the option of staying at Reflections possibly down the road or any new DVC resorts that come. Aside from it all, my parents just turned 60 and they still going yearly to Disney World with us so its not out of the this world that in 30 years that We wouldn't also. Plus there's some value to being able to hand down our DVC to our kids one day if we become too old for it also or possibly selling it at the end also.  So we are really buying for the long term, not to sell anytime soon at all. We fully plan on keeping our DVC for at least 30 years maybe longer.


----------



## sleepydog25

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Oh we like BLT. Like you said, being on the Monorail loop is a huge deal. The Contemporary and BLT is just a different hotel IMO. Its not themed bad at all its just different. But being on the Monorail loop on its own is its best theming quality I think. While its not the Wilderness Lodge or Beach Club, nothing beats the convenience and the nostalgia of the Monorail being in the Lobby. I've gone to Disney World over 14 times since I was a little kid so pretty much anything on Disney Property has disney "theming" to it even if its not WL or BC theming. We are coming from Staying at the Value resorts and Riverside and some moderates from time to time when we can get nice discounts so it won't take much for us to be excited about staying really anywhere on property. The Best Part of DVC imo is staying around, we are excited to try anything really, from OKW to SSR, to BWV. We honestly like them all. The thing that made me worried about CCV is some said getting Deluxe Studios can be hard since most don't want to stay at the Cabins so that made me think, maybe Buying Direct for RIV is a smart choice while its $188 a point. The savings on a Gold Pass is a nice chunk over the Platinum Pass we have bought. This is our second time buying a platinum pass. We usually try to get 2 or more trips out of them for  a total of 26 days, a 12 day trip here or 12 day trip next summer then a holiday trip for like 6 nights. So saving $420 a person might be substantial. We are honestly Disney World Lifers now so we plan on going year after year and to take our kids once we have them.
> We even talked about going to Disney when my wife is pregnant and just going around and walking to all the resorts and Disney Springs for a week since she will be limited  with Rides.
> 
> My thought was if I'm buying Direct RIV at $188 a point for 100 points makes the most sense, long expiration date(2070) and we would get the Member Benefits. Then if we need more points we will buy resale at AKV or BLT or CCV. We like all 3 of those. We also really like the proximity of Disney Springs of Saratoga so if we stay there its a great choice also. Plus having 100 points at RIV also gives us the option of staying at Reflections possibly down the road or any new DVC resorts that come. Aside from it all, my parents just turned 60 and they still going yearly to Disney World with us so its not out of the this world that in 30 years that We wouldn't also. Plus there's some value to being able to hand down our DVC to our kids one day if we become too old for it also or possibly selling it at the end also.  So we are really buying for the long term, not to sell anytime soon at all. We fully plan on keeping our DVC for at least 30 years maybe longer.


Reading between the lines, it seems you actually know what you wish to do, and certainly your thought process has considered the variables between going resale at an older resort and direct at RR. Many have suggested, and I agree, that buying a smaller contract first then potentially adding on via resale later is a fine option. If you like RR, you're aware the point requirements are higher, and you're comfortable with the resale restrictions (no one ever goes in thinking they will sell but many do), then go for it. I agree that one of the major issues a CCV is they sold so many contracts based on the cabins that those who bought and who are realizing that staying there is mostly a pipe dream are now booking studios, so it's tight to get in.


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Oh we like BLT. Like you said, being on the Monorail loop is a huge deal. The Contemporary and BLT is just a different hotel IMO. Its not themed bad at all its just different. But being on the Monorail loop on its own is its best theming quality I think. While its not the Wilderness Lodge or Beach Club, nothing beats the convenience and the nostalgia of the Monorail being in the Lobby. I've gone to Disney World over 14 times since I was a little kid so pretty much anything on Disney Property has disney "theming" to it even if its not WL or BC theming. We are coming from Staying at the Value resorts and Riverside and some moderates from time to time when we can get nice discounts so it won't take much for us to be excited about staying really anywhere on property. The Best Part of DVC imo is staying around, we are excited to try anything really, from OKW to SSR, to BWV. We honestly like them all. The thing that made me worried about CCV is some said getting Deluxe Studios can be hard since most don't want to stay at the Cabins so that made me think, maybe Buying Direct for RIV is a smart choice while its $188 a point. The savings on a Gold Pass is a nice chunk over the Platinum Pass we have bought. This is our second time buying a platinum pass. We usually try to get 2 or more trips out of them for  a total of 26 days, a 12 day trip here or 12 day trip next summer then a holiday trip for like 6 nights. So saving $420 a person might be substantial. We are honestly Disney World Lifers now so we plan on going year after year and to take our kids once we have them.
> We even talked about going to Disney when my wife is pregnant and just going around and walking to all the resorts and Disney Springs for a week since she will be limited  with Rides.
> 
> My thought was if I'm buying Direct RIV at $188 a point for 100 points makes the most sense, long expiration date(2070) and we would get the Member Benefits. Then if we need more points we will buy resale at AKV or BLT or CCV. We like all 3 of those. We also really like the proximity of Disney Springs of Saratoga so if we stay there its a great choice also. Plus having 100 points at RIV also gives us the option of staying at Reflections possibly down the road or any new DVC resorts that come. Aside from it all, my parents just turned 60 and they still going yearly to Disney World with us so its not out of the this world that in 30 years that We wouldn't also. Plus there's some value to being able to hand down our DVC to our kids one day if we become too old for it also or possibly selling it at the end also.  So we are really buying for the long term, not to sell anytime soon at all. We fully plan on keeping our DVC for at least 30 years maybe longer.





AKNOTTS66 said:


> Wed like to stay at other resorts in addition to Copper creek. We also like BWV, BCV, BLT, BRV, AKV, SSR. Wed like to occasionally stay at CCV also.



So... my suggestion was going to be to buy SAP’s. (Sleep Around Points) The reason why I am suggesting this, is because you do not have one resort that you feel like you HAVE to stay at every trip. And since you are considering resale anyway, I was going to suggest buying in at Saratoga Springs. The reason being, is that you can get about 200 points for the same price that you will be paying to buy direct at Riviera for only 100 points. 100 points will not go far. You WILL want more!! I promise you that!! It’s like an addiction!!!  And you will end up spending more! But that is just my two cents!!!!!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> So... my suggestion was going to be to buy SAP’s. (Sleep Around Points) The reason why I am suggesting this, is because you do not have one resort that you feel like you HAVE to stay at every trip. And since you are considering resale anyway, I was going to suggest buying in at Saratoga Springs. The reason being, is that you can get about 200 points for the same price that you will be paying to buy direct at Riviera for only 100 points. 100 points will not go far. You WILL want more!! I promise you that!! It’s like an addiction!!!  And you will end up spending more! But that is just my two cents!!!!!


I've thought of that too lol. Only issue is the shorter expiration date at 2054 for Saratoga.  I'm also giving losing the Annual Pass discounts which is nice at $420 a person if we would get Gold Passes. If we bought resale It would be better for us to go to AKV since you gain 3 years also for similar pricing and I could see us potentially staying there more over Saratoga. 

I guess it comes down to is the ability to buy a Gold Pass at $700 vs a Platinum AP at $1,120 worth it of a discount? The Gold Pass Isn't just for Florida Residents right? Any DVC Direct Owners can buy it right?


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I've thought of that too lol. Only issue is the shorter expiration date at 2054 for Saratoga.  I'm also giving losing the Annual Pass discounts which is nice at $420 a person if we would get Gold Passes. If we bought resale It would be better for us to go to AKV since you gain 3 years also for similar pricing and I could see us potentially staying there more over Saratoga.
> 
> I guess it comes down to is the ability to buy a Gold Pass at $700 vs a Platinum AP at $1,120 worth it of a discount? The Gold Pass Isn't just for Florida Residents right? Any DVC Direct Owners can buy it right?



I totally get it! We bought direct first, and then the second two were resale. Discounts are great, and yes you must be a direct owner to get those discounts. You will also get discounts at restaurants and for merchandise.


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I've thought of that too lol. Only issue is the shorter expiration date at 2054 for Saratoga.  I'm also giving losing the Annual Pass discounts which is nice at $420 a person if we would get Gold Passes. If we bought resale It would be better for us to go to AKV since you gain 3 years also for similar pricing and I could see us potentially staying there more over Saratoga.
> 
> I guess it comes down to is the ability to buy a Gold Pass at $700 vs a Platinum AP at $1,120 worth it of a discount? The Gold Pass Isn't just for Florida Residents right? Any DVC Direct Owners can buy it right?


Correct any DVC owner can buy a Gold Pass. Have you considered buying direct at AKV? It is cheaper point wise and absolute price, though with less years but you will get more "nights" with a 100 point contract there then a 100 point contract at Riviera (and those points would be qualified to switch at 7 months to other resorts). However, I don't want to discourage you from buying any resort really its a matter of personal preference in the end. Though if you like AKV you potentially open the possibility up for the Club and Value rooms, though don't count on them just think of them as a bonus really.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

crvetter said:


> Correct any DVC owner can buy a Gold Pass. Have you considered buying direct at AKV? It is cheaper point wise and absolute price, though with less years but you will get more "nights" with a 100 point contract there then a 100 point contract at Riviera (and those points would be qualified to switch at 7 months to other resorts). However, I don't want to discourage you from buying any resort really its a matter of personal preference in the end. Though if you like AKV you potentially open the possibility up for the Club and Value rooms, though don't count on them just think of them as a bonus really.


I looked at AKV direct but its $186 a point so its only $2 cheaper per point buying than RIV at $188. Plus its 2057 vs 2070 expiration date so it wont last as long and if I did sell when I'm 65-70 then it will be worth less then also and would have less time left if we left it to our kids also. That's why I'm mostly only considering RIV direct since its the cheaper than BLT Direct($235 a point) and Copper Creak Direct is $220 a point.


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I looked at AKV direct but its $186 a point so its only $2 cheaper per point buying than RIV at $188. Plus its 2057 vs 2070 expiration date so it wont last as long and if I did sell when I'm 65-70 then it will be worth less then also and would have less time left if we left it to our kids also. That's why I'm mostly only considering RIV direct since its the cheaper than BLT Direct($235 a point) and Copper Creak Direct is $220 a point.


I would look at the nightly $ cost of your room. While it appears to be $2 cheaper per point the best way to look at the problem is assign a dollar value to your expected vacation habits. Because AKV has significantly lower point charts its nightly $ cost of your room will be much less. Depending on your travel patters changing at 7 months maybe difficult (wanting studios or 2 bedrooms in the Fall Frenzy, October through January). With all that being said Riviera, IMO, is a beautiful resort and worth the higher point costs but for some it might not be.

Your concern about the end of the contract is valid but I would consider a more cost calculation of the vacations since that really is the utility you get out of the product not the points.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

crvetter said:


> I would look at the nightly $ cost of your room. While it appears to be $2 cheaper per point the best way to look at the problem is assign a dollar value to your expected vacation habits. Because AKV has significantly lower point charts its nightly $ cost of your room will be much less. Depending on your travel patters changing at 7 months maybe difficult (wanting studios or 2 bedrooms in the Fall Frenzy, October through January). With all that being said Riviera, IMO, is a beautiful resort and worth the higher point costs but for some it might not be.
> 
> Your concern about the end of the contract is valid but I would consider a more cost calculation of the vacations since that really is the utility you get out of the product not the points.


That is true it is less points per night than RIV but SSR and AKL seem easy to get at the 7 month mark also. 
At least from this Chart for June when we will almost always travel. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tember-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/#post-59393039
I really wish there was some reference chart for CCV for June or July for Studios. It seems insane Disney Built that many Cabins for CCV.


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> That is true it is less points per night than RIV but SSR and AKL seem easy to get at the 7 month mark also.
> At least from this Chart for June when we will almost always travel.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tember-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/#post-59393039
> I really wish there was some reference chart for CCV for June or July for Studios. It seems insane Disney Built that many Cabins for CCV.


Yeah currently June is an easy time to switch to AKV and SSR. I hadn't realized that was your preferred travel time. I would say pretty much anytime of the year switching into CCV at a studio will be as difficult as switching into VGF (but that's just based on my quick glances following the availability through the year). Only thing to remember is that DVC adjusted point charts to try and make summer more appealing and fall less appealing. Though from a park perspective that will take a lot of point shifting for it to happen because the special events aren't really running in the summer like they are in the Fall and Winter. So I suspect summer to be easy to switch for a while.

CCV is a wonderful resort, perhaps when you are ready to add on you can do resale here.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

crvetter said:


> Yeah currently June is an easy time to switch to AKV and SSR. I hadn't realized that was your preferred travel time. I would say pretty much anytime of the year switching into CCV at a studio will be as difficult as switching into VGF (but that's just based on my quick glances following the availability through the year). Only thing to remember is that DVC adjusted point charts to try and make summer more appealing and fall less appealing. Though from a park perspective that will take a lot of point shifting for it to happen because the special events aren't really running in the summer like they are in the Fall and Winter. So I suspect summer to be easy to switch for a while.
> 
> CCV is a wonderful resort, perhaps when you are ready to add on you can do resale here.


That would be a great idea. Do you happen to know if its hard at 11 months at CCV to get a June Studio?


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> That would be a great idea. Do you happen to know if its hard at 11 months at CCV to get a June Studio?



Look here for predictions but CCV is not on there yet. Too new.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-bd-charts-september-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> That would be a great idea. Do you happen to know if its hard at 11 months at CCV to get a June Studio?


In June at 11 months I thought it was fairly easy to get a studio. It appeared availability was sticking around for a few days, at least, after the 11 month window (unlike Fall Frenzy when they disappear right at 8 AM).


----------



## mrsap

@AKNOTTS66 heres the 2020 Annual Dues chart. Not sure if that helps sway you either way, but thought I’d post.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> @AKNOTTS66 heres the 2020 Annual Dues chart. Not sure if that helps sway you either way, but thought I’d post.
> 
> View attachment 465062


Thanks  Really Appreciate that. I think we are Narrowed down to CCV resale or Bay Lake Tower Resale, or Riviera Direct. Man is it going to be scary, exciting, nerve racking when we decide and hit buy. And waiting if we buy resale will be crazy for our first contract.


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Thanks  Really Appreciate that. I think we are Narrowed down to CCV resale or Bay Lake Tower Resale, or Riviera Direct. Man is it going to be scary, exciting, nerve racking when we decide and hit buy. And waiting if we buy resale will be crazy for our first contract.



Resale is time consuming and nerve wracking - but also exciting at the same time!! The current wait is around 14 days to hear back from ROFR, followed by the rest of the process. The benefit is that you’re saving the most money this way. Downfall, no perks.

Direct, you give them your credit card and everything is done super quick, and you know it’s guaranteed. You get perks and discounted AP’s, but downfall, you’re paying top dollar.

Either way, you can’t go wrong. Good luck deciding!!!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I've thought of that too lol. Only issue is the shorter expiration date at 2054 for Saratoga.  I'm also giving losing the Annual Pass discounts which is nice at $420 a person if we would get Gold Passes. If we bought resale It would be better for us to go to AKV since you gain 3 years also for similar pricing and I could see us potentially staying there more over Saratoga.
> 
> I guess it comes down to is the ability to buy a Gold Pass at $700 vs a Platinum AP at $1,120 worth it of a discount? The Gold Pass Isn't just for Florida Residents right? Any DVC Direct Owners can buy it right?


I strongly caution new buyers about counting on any sort of discount or perk that DVC currently offers as part of their reason to buy, as those can be revoked literally overnight. For example, valet parking used to be free for all DVC members--gone. Pool hopping to pretty much any resort--mostly gone. Perks and discounts are not part of the POS, and DVC is not obligated to provide them. In short, the only thing you are promised when buying DVC is that you will get your points each year and that you will have a chance to book your home resort earlier than those who do not own there. As for comparing the Gold to the Platinum passes--and I realize you likely figured this out as you seem to have done your homework--Gold carries blockout dates including 2 weeks in April and 2 weeks in Dec/Jan. Still, I do understand your reasoning; I just wanted to ensure you factor in everything.


----------



## MJ NH

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Thanks  Really Appreciate that. I think we are Narrowed down to CCV resale or Bay Lake Tower Resale, or Riviera Direct. Man is it going to be scary, exciting, nerve racking when we decide and hit buy. And waiting if we buy resale will be crazy for our first contract.


I think you do all three! No regrets that way.


----------



## mrsap

MJ NH said:


> I think you do all three! No regrets that way.


----------



## Sandisw

AKNOTTS66 said:


> That is true it is less points per night than RIV but SSR and AKL seem easy to get at the 7 month mark also.
> At least from this Chart for June when we will almost always travel.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tember-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/#post-59393039
> I really wish there was some reference chart for CCV for June or July for Studios. It seems insane Disney Built that many Cabins for CCV.



I will just add that the SV studios from mid June through mid August at RIV are down for 2021 over 2020 with the point change.  So, that will help making the points go a little bit farther.  Those will only be 3 points more per night during the week over CCV.

I bought RIV end of October and there were still SV studios available in June.  Granted, right now, resort isn’t sold out, but I think your chances for those will be okay at 11 months.  I think easier than CCV.

However, if CCV is your resort of choice, more than the rest, then I think that is really important to what you decide. The only drawback I see with CCV is that if you can’t get a studio, even at 11 months, you are basically stuck.  
Good luck!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

We are looking to buy CCV soon for a studio in the months of June and July. We were wondering, how is transportation at CC? Is boat the only way to get to the MK? or is there also busses for CC and WL for the MK? We've been to the WL many times before and stayed 2 times when I was kid but its been a while. Also do the boats get crowded early morning to the MK and at night after fireworks?


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> We are looking to buy CCV soon for a studio in the months of June and July. We were wondering, how is transportation at CC? Is boat the only way to get to the MK? or is there also busses for CC and WL for the MK? We've been to the WL many times before and stayed 2 times when I was kid but its been a while. Also do the boats get crowded early morning to the MK and at night after fireworks?


There is a boat and dedicated (only WL) bus to MK. In my experience in the morning and after fireworks the boat is more crowded than the bus. However the boat line has a large boat and a small boat operating. The large boat can really empty the dock out and allows strollers to be brought on without being folded.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

crvetter said:


> There is a boat and dedicated (only WL) bus to MK. In my experience in the morning and after fireworks the boat is more crowded than the bus. However the boat line has a large boat and a small boat operating. The large boat can really empty the dock out and allows strollers to be brought on without being folded.


This is great to know! Are the busses to MK less frequent since there's also a boat or is it about the same as the other parks?


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> This is great to know! Are the busses to MK less frequent since there's also a boat or is it about the same as the other parks?


I find them to be the same frequency.


----------



## Pyotr

For some reason I decided to change my one night stay for moonlight magic from All Star Sports to a cash stay at CCV for triple the price.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> For some reason I decided to change my one night stay for moonlight magic from All Star Sports to a cash stay at CCV for triple the price.



Totally worth it! Have fun


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> For some reason I decided to change my one night stay for moonlight magic from All Star Sports to a cash stay at CCV for triple the price.



Dolla,Dolla Bills Ya'll!!


----------



## Pyotr

Philsfan77 said:


> Dolla,Dolla Bills Ya'll!!



I thought about it and it’s probably stupid to spend money if I’ll only be sleeping in the room. 

Checked again and all the cheap rooms are gone. Doh.....


----------



## evlaina

Pyotr said:


> I thought about it and it’s probably stupid to spend money if I’ll only be sleeping in the room.
> 
> Checked again and all the cheap rooms are gone. Doh.....


it was meant to be....


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> I thought about it and it’s probably stupid to spend money if I’ll only be sleeping in the room.
> 
> Checked again and all the cheap rooms are gone. Doh.....



Probably some computer algorithm where they know you just upgraded, and now they won't let you go back for a cheaper room...I'm kidding of course...maybe


----------



## bobbiwoz

Well, I was able to change a reservation this summer from Vero to a CCV studio with a walk in shower.  I am happy to be able to stay inside the beloved lodge.  

Where is the laundry we can use?


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Well, I was able to change a reservation this summer from Vero to a CCV studio with a walk in shower.  I am happy to be able to stay inside the beloved lodge.
> 
> Where is the laundry we can use?



That’s great!!! You’ll have to take some pictures for us! The laundry is on the 4th floor, pretty close to the main elevators. As a suggestion, take the main elevator to get there! When we walked from our room on the first floor, it felt like forever to get there! Could’ve just been our location, but the easiest way was going to the main elevator to reach the DVC laundry. Have a great time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> That’s great!!! You’ll have to take some pictures for us! The laundry is on the 4th floor, pretty close to the main elevators. As a suggestion, take the main elevator to get there! When we walked from our room on the first floor, it felt like forever to get there! Could’ve just been our location, but the easiest way was going to the main elevator to reach the DVC laundry. Have a great time!


Thank you!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Guys we did it! We chose Copper Creek over Riviera for our first contract! From disney to get the member benefits. 100 points to start! So excited to be in DVC now! This has been our dream for a while and we never really thought it would happen but it did!


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Guys we did it! We chose Copper Creek over Riviera for our first contract! From disney to get the member benefits. 100 points to start! So excited to be in DVC now! This has been our dream for a while and we never really thought it would happen but it did!



 and Congrats!!!!! So happy for you!! Did you buy today? What’s your UY?


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!!!! So happy for you!! Did you buy today? What’s your UY?


Yep! Our use year is June!


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Yep! Our use year is June!



I’ll be sure to add you to the Owners List on Page 1!

ETA: added! Welcome to our little board and the CCV family!


----------



## cellomom

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Guys we did it! We chose Copper Creek over Riviera for our first contract! From disney to get the member benefits. 100 points to start! So excited to be in DVC now! This has been our dream for a while and we never really thought it would happen but it did!


Congrats and Welcome home!


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Dolla,Dolla Bills Ya'll!!




Now this is how you handle an upgrade!!


----------



## sleepydog25

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Guys we did it! We chose Copper Creek over Riviera for our first contract! From disney to get the member benefits. 100 points to start! So excited to be in DVC now! This has been our dream for a while and we never really thought it would happen but it did!


Congrats! I know you did a lot of research and asked many pertinent questions, so I think you'll be happy with your purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## TheHill’s

Hi and hope you are all well?
Welcome all the new CCV owners!!

Feels like it’s been a L O N G time since I posted on here. 
It’s 62 days until we arrive at the Lodge!!! 
FastPass+ opens on Saturday and I’m getting myself prepped and ready!

Would you lovely lot recommend we get our room “request“ in soon?
We are in a studio with a bath/tub so I know it’s very unlikely we’ll get an alternative studio and more likely to be first floor. But is it worth a punt to ask for a “high floor”?

I keep seeing loads of Instagram tours of the Lodge and I just can’t wait to be there now, sipping a drink and looking out on the lake.


----------



## mrsap

TheHill’s said:


> Hi and hope you are all well?
> Welcome all the new CCV owners!!
> 
> Feels like it’s been a L O N G time since I posted on here.
> It’s 62 days until we arrive at the Lodge!!!
> FastPass+ opens on Saturday and I’m getting myself prepped and ready!
> 
> Would you lovely lot recommend we get our room “request“ in soon?
> We are in a studio with a bath/tub so I know it’s very unlikely we’ll get an alternative studio and more likely to be first floor. But is it worth a punt to ask for a “high floor”?
> 
> I keep seeing loads of Instagram tours of the Lodge and I just can’t wait to be there now, sipping a drink and looking out on the lake.



So exciting!!! Definitely doesn’t hurt to put in a request!! Ask for what you want and just keep your fingers crossed!!! I hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

So we are on a waitlist for 6 nights. Can you make a second waitlist for the same dates or are you only allowed to be on 1 waitlist for the same dates?

Right now we used our Welcome home offer to stay 6 nights at the Beach Club(wifes dream Resort) Deluxe Studio and the second 6 nights we are at Saratoga Springs Standard Deluxe Studio. We have a waitlist for the Boardwalk Standard for the Saratoga Springs portion of our trip.


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Guys we did it! We chose Copper Creek over Riviera for our first contract! From disney to get the member benefits. 100 points to start! So excited to be in DVC now! This has been our dream for a while and we never really thought it would happen but it did!



That's Great News!! Welcome HOME!!!


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So we are on a waitlist for 6 nights. Can you make a second waitlist for the same dates or are you only allowed to be on 1 waitlist for the same dates?
> 
> Right now we used our Welcome home offer to stay 6 nights at the Beach Club(wifes dream Resort) Deluxe Studio and the second 6 nights we are at Saratoga Springs Standard Deluxe Studio. We have a waitlist for the Boardwalk Standard for the Saratoga Springs portion of our trip.



You can make 2 waitlists...what are you thinking for your 2nd waitlist? When are you traveling?


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> You can make 2 waitlists...what are you thinking for your 2nd waitlist? When are you traveling?


Hmm June 11-17th. We have 96 points left. So don't have many options really I suppose. Looks like outside of a Boardwalk Standard Studio at 94 points and Saratoga Standard Studio at 92 the only other option is Old Key West New Hospitality for 94. Unless we did 3 nights at Saratoga and 3 somewhere else like AKL Studio.


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Hmm June 11-17th. We have 96 points left. So don't have many options really I suppose. Looks like outside of a Boardwalk Standard Studio at 94 points and Saratoga Standard Studio at 92 the only other option is Old Key West New Hospitality for 94. Unless we did 3 nights at Saratoga and 3 somewhere else like AKL Studio.



If you're ok with resort hopping/split stays...I'd take this trip as an opportunity to explore several different resorts personally...AKL has some of the best restaurants on property as well. It might be a lot...but i'd probably do 2/2/2 if i was feeling adventurous and ok with switching at AKL standard view, OKW Hospitality House, SSR Standard (Jambo House has a Standard available the 11th and 12th...OKW HH is open the 13th and 14th and SSR Standard is open the 15th and 16th - for 95 points i believe if my math is right...you could also get wild and buy the 1 time use year points and upgrade to an SSR preferred (you can buy an extra 24 points each use year for $19 a point - with the new refurbs it might be worth it as the Preferred Studios should all be done till you go in June, but the standard studios will not be done). Then you'll have a pretty good feel for 4 of the DVC resorts.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> If you're ok with resort hopping/split stays...I'd take this trip as an opportunity to explore several different resorts personally...AKL has some of the best restaurants on property as well. It might be a lot...but i'd probably do 2/2/2 if i was feeling adventurous and ok with switching at AKL standard view, OKW Hospitality House, SSR Standard. Then you'll have a pretty good feel for 4 of the DVC resorts.


Thats a great idea! We have done split stays. Last year we stayed 14 nights over those nights we stayed at French Quarter, Caribbean Beach, and Coronado springs. So that is a great idea!


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Thats a great idea! We have done split stays. Last year we stayed 14 nights over those nights we stayed at French Quarter, Caribbean Beach, and Coronado springs. So that is a great idea!



You also can buy 24 additional points (if you wanted to for $19 a point) I added that to my edited response...some new owners aren't aware of this...but you can do this 1 time per use year as long as you are at 7 months or within 7 months of booking. In your case...if you wanted to try a different resort, that might cost a few more points...this would be how I would do it...it could give you more flexibility and open up every resorts standard studios to you.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> You also can buy 24 additional points (if you wanted to for $19 a point) I added that to my edited response...some new owners aren't aware of this...but you can do this 1 time per use year as long as you are at 7 months or within 7 months of booking. In your case...if you wanted to try a different resort, that might cost a few more points...this would be how I would do it...it could give you more flexibility and open up every resorts standard studios to you.


Hmm Oh really? 24? How do we do this? We are inside 7 months!


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Hmm Oh really? 24? How do we do this? We are inside 7 months!



Just call DVC Member Services when your waitlist comes in! Tell them you would like to purchase the one time use points! You can buy as many as you need, up to 24.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/faq/add-on-one-time-use-points/how-to/


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> Just call DVC member services! Tell them you would like to purchase the one time use points! You can buy as many as you need, up to 24.


Wow. Hmm that is awesome!  I originally thought it was only 10 points 24 is pretty nice!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am pretty sure that you cannot waitlist with those, so you are restricted to whats available.


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Hmm Oh really? 24? How do we do this? We are inside 7 months!



You have to call member services...but just for sh*ts and giggles...in my hypothetical 2/2/2/ stay...you could keep AKL Standard Views...swap out OKW HH for Polynesian Standard or BLT Theme Park View (using the 1 time use year points) and then book SSR Standard to close out your trip. ( you'd need to buy I think 14 total One time use year points to make that scenario work).


----------



## Philsfan77

bobbiwoz said:


> I am pretty sure that you cannot waitlist with those, so you are restricted to whats available.



Correct...in my hypothetical...all those options are currently available to be booked.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> Correct...in my hypothetical...all those options are currently available to be booked.


Wow we might do that! Going to have to ask the wife first. She wasn't too thrilled moving 3 times last year so if we did you scenario it would be 4 different hotels. Maybe if we could for those 6 nights get it down to 2. Like 3 and 3 or 4 and 2 she might be more likely to do that. DVC is just so fun. Being able to stay at so many new places is just awesome. We used to stay at values and moderates with Passholder Sun and Fun offers but this is just a whole new ballgame!


----------



## crvetter

TheHill’s said:


> Hi and hope you are all well?
> Welcome all the new CCV owners!!
> 
> Feels like it’s been a L O N G time since I posted on here.
> It’s 62 days until we arrive at the Lodge!!!
> FastPass+ opens on Saturday and I’m getting myself prepped and ready!
> 
> Would you lovely lot recommend we get our room “request“ in soon?
> We are in a studio with a bath/tub so I know it’s very unlikely we’ll get an alternative studio and more likely to be first floor. But is it worth a punt to ask for a “high floor”?
> 
> I keep seeing loads of Instagram tours of the Lodge and I just can’t wait to be there now, sipping a drink and looking out on the lake.


Just an FYI FastPasses changed at HS. Tier 1 is SDD and MF:SR. Everything else is Tier 2. This all starts on 2/19. So don’t forget that MF:SR to try for if you want it. Shame I leave for home 2/18 so I miss being able to get a FastPass for MF:SR by one day. 

Also as echoed by other definitely put in a high floor request. I did for my upcoming trip. Fingers crossed it works out for me.


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Wow we might do that! Going to have to ask the wife first. She wasn't too thrilled moving 3 times last year so if we did you scenario it would be 4 different hotels. Maybe if we could for those 6 nights get it down to 2. Like 3 and 3 or 4 and 2 she might be more likely to do that. DVC is just so fun. Being able to stay at so many new places is just awesome. We used to stay at values and moderates with Passholder Sun and Fun offers but this is just a whole new ballgame!



I LOVE split stays, but I’d suggest trying to do two long resort stays, which would be more ideal... 3 at most (if you want/have to).  The worst part about a split stay it’s just waiting around for your next resort room to open! It’s not terrible, but you’re essentially wasting your day waiting for your room. We do two long weeks every summer, and always add a day or two at the beginning of our trip somewhere else (because we can’t wait to get down there!!!) We try to just bring a small bag for those extra days. ...and  every single trip we complain we hate moving twice! But every year we do it again!


----------



## Philsfan77

crvetter said:


> Just an FYI FastPasses changed at HS. Tier 1 is SDD and MF:SR. Everything else is Tier 2. This all starts on 2/19. So don’t forget that MF:SR to try for if you want it. Shame I leave for home 2/18 so I miss being able to get a FastPass for MF:SR by one day.
> 
> Also as echoed by other definitely put in a high floor request. I did for my upcoming trip. Fingers crossed it works out for me.



I just saw that on the facebook group!!  This is Glorious!!!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

So Say I put in some waitlist for a room. I get it, it cancels my old reservation. Does this Affect Fastpasses at all? Because the old Reservation is going to drop off MDE and the new one wont be added till I Manually add the new one?


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So Say I put in some waitlist for a room. I get it, it cancels my old reservation. Does this Affect Fastpasses at all? Because the old Reservation is going to drop off MDE and the new one wont be added till I Manually add the new one?



Nope! As long as it’s for the same dates, you should not have any issue!


----------



## mrsap

Wow, our little board is SO busy today!!! So nice to have everyone around!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> Nope! As long as it’s for the same dates, you should not have any issue!


So will it re-add my new reservation to MDE or will it automatically do that? I find it odd when you book throught DVC that you have to manually add the Resort Reservation on MDE. At least thats what I had to do.


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So will it re-add my new reservation to MDE or will it automatically do that? I find it odd when you book throught DVC that you have to manually add the Resort Reservation on MDE. At least thats what I had to do.



Yes, for whatever reason you have to manually add it on your MDE when you make a DVC reservation. It is annoying, but I like doing it


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> I LOVE split stays, but I’d suggest trying to do two long resort stays, which would be more ideal... 3 at most (if you want/have to).  The worst part about a split stay it’s just waiting around for your next resort room to open! It’s not terrible, but you’re essentially wasting your day waiting for your room. We do two long weeks every summer, and always add a day or two at the beginning of our trip somewhere else (because we can’t wait to get down there!!!) We try to just bring a small bag for those extra days. And  every single trip we complain we hate moving twice! But every year we do it again!



This is sound advice...ok back to my hypothetical drawing board...with the 24 OTU points...you'd have 120 to play with...4 nights at SSR Standard...last 2 nights at BLT Theme Park View (your wife might be convinced to do the extra split with a chance to close her trip out with a view of the Magic Kingdom) 64 points for SSR...50 for BLT for 114 points grand total...thus buying only 18 OTU points instead of the full 24...or i'd buy the OTU points and upgrade to an SSR preferred room for all 6 nights for 110 points (buying 14 OTU points)...or 2 nights at AKL Jambo house standard and last 4 nights at SSR Preferred for 106 points buying 10 OTU points...they seem to be the best options I can come up with.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> This is sound advice...ok back to my hypothetical drawing board...with the 24 OTU points...you'd have 120 to play with...4 nights at SSR Standard...last 2 nights at BLT Theme Park View (your wife might be convinced to do the extra split with a chance to close her trip out with a view of the Magic Kingdom) 64 points for SSR...50 for BLT for 114 points grand total...thus buying only 18 OTU points instead of the full 24...or i'd buy the OTU points and upgrade to an SSR preferred room for all 6 nights for 110 points (buying 14 OTU points)...or 2 nights at AKL Jambo house standard and last 4 nights at SSR Preferred for 106 points buying 10 OTU points...they seem to be the best options I can come up with.



Ok, good compromise!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> This is sound advice...ok back to my hypothetical drawing board...with the 24 OTU points...you'd have 120 to play with...4 nights at SSR Standard...last 2 nights at BLT Theme Park View (your wife might be convinced to do the extra split with a chance to close her trip out with a view of the Magic Kingdom) 64 points for SSR...50 for BLT for 114 points grand total...thus buying only 18 OTU points instead of the full 24...or i'd buy the OTU points and upgrade to an SSR preferred room for all 6 nights for 110 points (buying 14 OTU points)...or 2 nights at AKL Jambo house standard and last 4 nights at SSR Preferred for 106 points buying 10 OTU points...they seem to be the best options I can come up with.


wOW Thats a great Idea! We really would like Preferred at SSR so we might do the whole time at 110 points or 4 nights  ssr preferred and 2 and jambo house!


----------



## Pyotr

So I decided to cancel my February Moonlight Magic stay. Between work, my wife’s work, and kids, it was just too much. 

My wife and I will be going to the April 28th MK one instead. As of now we will be staying at AKL, but I’ll be stalking for CC rooms. 

I’m at 51 days until my next stay at CC. Can not wait.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> So I decided to cancel my February Moonlight Magic stay. Between work, my wife’s work, and kids, it was just too much.
> 
> My wife and I will be going to the April 28th MK one instead. As of now we will be staying at AKL, but I’ll be stalking for CC rooms.
> 
> I’m at 51 days until my next stay at CC. Can not wait.



We are at 71...the new fastpass tiers information dropping for Hollywood studio's just increased my itch


----------



## Pyotr

Philsfan77 said:


> We are at 71...the new fastpass tiers information dropping for Hollywood studio's just increased my itch



Absolutely! I’m doing a trip with my oldest daughter in June and those new tiers are much better!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We’re staying at your resort again, and in March!

Tom and I cancelled our Australian cruise and land stay there due to the horrible tragedy of the wildfires.  This was my dream trip, and was for this March.  To soften the blow, two weeks ago we pieced together a week stay at Vero Beach and a three night DCL Cruise.  With the talk of the change in Studios FP, I tried for a two night stay in WDW to replace 2 of the VB nights.  The only two night stay in the same room was a one bedroom at CCV!  Well, we gladly took the villa!  Then I was able to get a FP for Smugglers Run, as well as our personal favorite, Toy Story!

Vero Beach, DCL, AND a WL stay!  Meanwhile, I sincerely hope Australia can begin to recover from their tragedy.


----------



## Philsfan77

bobbiwoz said:


> We’re staying at your resort again, and in March!
> 
> Tom and I cancelled our Australian cruise and land stay there due to the horrible tragedy of the wildfires.  This was my dream trip, and was for this March.  To soften the blow, two weeks ago we pieced together a week stay at Vero Beach and a three night DCL Cruise.  With the talk of the change in Studios FP, I tried for a two night stay in WDW to replace 2 of the VB nights.  The only two night stay in the same room was a one bedroom at CCV!  Well, we gladly took the villa!  Then I was able to get a FP for Smugglers Run, as well as our personal favorite, Toy Story!
> 
> Vero Beach, DCL, AND a WL stay!  Meanwhile, I sincerely hope Australia can begin to recover from their tragedy.



Sounds like you are making the best out of a tough and unfortunate situation


----------



## bobbiwoz

I cannot even imagine how a typical Australian would be feeling right now.


----------



## mrsap

If anyone would like their vacation dates on page 1, just post them here, and I’ll be happy to post!


----------



## bobbiwoz

At CCV, March 9-11 one bedroom and July 8-10 studio with shower!


----------



## evlaina

mrsap said:


> If anyone would like their vacation dates on page 1, just post them here, and I’ll be happy to post!


December 1-7 CCV


----------



## pixieprincess925

December 18-20, CCV. Can't wait! Every time we stay at a different resort DH asks when we can go "home"...


----------



## mrsap

Page 1 is updated!!!!! Hope you all have amazing trips!


----------



## TheHill’s

crvetter said:


> Just an FYI FastPasses changed at HS. Tier 1 is SDD and MF:SR. Everything else is Tier 2. This all starts on 2/19. So don’t forget that MF:SR to try for if you want it. Shame I leave for home 2/18 so I miss being able to get a FastPass for MF:SR by one day.
> 
> Also as echoed by other definitely put in a high floor request. I did for my upcoming trip. Fingers crossed it works out for me.


Yes this is amazing news!! It’s been popping up non stop on social media feeds all day!!
What with Minnie and Mickey’s Runaway Railway and all the Stars Wars stuff, HS is going to be so good for 2020!

Thanks for the advise, will definitely put in a request for a high floor.


----------



## TheHill’s

mrsap said:


> Page 1 is updated!!!!! Hope you all have amazing trips!


mrsap we are staying March 25th-April 10th. We also love our L O N G stays!!


----------



## mrsap

TheHill’s said:


> mrsap we are staying March 25th-April 10th. We also love our L O N G stays!!



Love it!!!!! Added your dates!


----------



## TheHill’s

mrsap said:


> I LOVE split stays, but I’d suggest trying to do two long resort stays, which would be more ideal... 3 at most (if you want/have to).  The worst part about a split stay it’s just waiting around for your next resort room to open! It’s not terrible, but you’re essentially wasting your day waiting for your room. We do two long weeks every summer, and always add a day or two at the beginning of our trip somewhere else (because we can’t wait to get down there!!!) We try to just bring a small bag for those extra days. ...and  every single trip we complain we hate moving twice! But every year we do it again!


I second a split stay!!!
We did one a few years back stayed at GF and then moved to AKL. We used moving day as a pool day, packed a little bag with swim stuff etc and kept big cases with bell services until the room was ready.
The only reason we aren’t doing one this trip is because I want to soak up every little bit of the Lodge!! But next year will definitely be a split stay for sure.


----------



## debedo

I “third” a split stay .....we did four resorts before and loved it!

We are coming home May 14 thru May 23.  Split stay at Copper Creek and then moving over to BLT...... for now


----------



## Philsfan77

October 8-13 and December 11-15 for me


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> October 8-13 and December 11-15 for me






debedo said:


> I “third” a split stay .....we did four resorts before and loved it!
> 
> We are coming home May 14 thru May 23.  Split stay at Copper Creek and then moving over to BLT...... for now



Added your dates!!!


----------



## storey13

Hi mrsap, we're staying at CCV October 24 thru Nov 1st. I hoping by then Rise of the Resistance will be a fastpass!


----------



## striker1064

Nov 5 - 12 for Wine and Dine races plus F&W

Dec 14 - 20 (although this might change)

We stayed at CCV for the first time last month and fell in love with the Christmas decorations, so when I saw a week open for this year, I just had to jump on it!


----------



## Avery&Todd

We have our Welcome Home trip to CCV in 141 days and I'm so super excited!!  I'm (of course) over concerned with how the FP+ tiers will look in HS by then and if we'll have to be there at 5am for Boarding Groups for RR or if it will a FP by then...

ADRs are all set and I'm just waiting for Space 220 to come out with reservations.....  

I booked our first Villians night while we're there and have no words how excited I am about that too!!!  

I've been ordering a few custom Disney shirts off Etsy and they're rolling in!!

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Philsfan77

Avery&Todd said:


> We have our Welcome Home trip to CCV in 141 days and I'm so super excited!!  I'm (of course) over concerned with how the FP+ tiers will look in HS by then and if we'll have to be there at 5am for Boarding Groups for RR or if it will a FP by then...
> 
> ADRs are all set and I'm just waiting for Space 220 to come out with reservations.....
> 
> I booked our first Villians night while we're there and have no words how excited I am about that too!!!
> 
> I've been ordering a few custom Disney shirts off Etsy and they're rolling in!!
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!



We are doing the Villains party on April 4th...I will let you know how it goes


----------



## mrsap

Page 1 is updated!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

Philsfan77 said:


> We are doing the Villains party on April 4th...I will let you know how it goes


SWEET!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> Page 1 is updated!!


and we're home @ CCV June 13-20, 2020!!

and technically, even though it's not booked (yet), we'll be back Feb. 7-12, 2021 - and bringing my cousin who has NEVER EVER BEEN!!!  An adult only trip with no kids and a cousin who I know will cry when she first sees the Castle and who has asked to have ALL the princess dinners, and the one in Beast's Castle AND Cali Grill.....it's going to be great!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Avery&Todd said:


> and we're home @ CCV June 13-20, 2020!!
> 
> and technically, even though it's not booked (yet), we'll be back Feb. 7-12, 2021 - and bringing my cousin who has NEVER EVER BEEN!!!  An adult only trip with no kids and a cousin who I know will cry when she first sees the Castle and who has asked to have ALL the princess dinners, and the one in Beast's Castle AND Cali Grill.....it's going to be great!!


Sounds fantastic!


----------



## SMC23

CCV owner here since Mar 2018.  

We have yet to stay at the resort as we have been enjoying Aulani lol, but cant wait to book our first stay at Copper Creek


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s great!!! You’ll have to take some pictures for us! The laundry is on the 4th floor, pretty close to the main elevators. As a suggestion, take the main elevator to get there! When we walked from our room on the first floor, it felt like forever to get there! Could’ve just been our location, but the easiest way was going to the main elevator to reach the DVC laundry. Have a great time!



Was looking through the room views and realized we had that same room in Dec. At least it was close to Geyser Point through the back door.


----------



## Pooh12863

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Guys we did it! We chose Copper Creek over Riviera for our first contract! From disney to get the member benefits. 100 points to start! So excited to be in DVC now! This has been our dream for a while and we never really thought it would happen but it did!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

TheHill’s said:


> Hi and hope you are all well?
> Welcome all the new CCV owners!!
> 
> Feels like it’s been a L O N G time since I posted on here.
> It’s 62 days until we arrive at the Lodge!!!
> FastPass+ opens on Saturday and I’m getting myself prepped and ready!
> 
> Would you lovely lot recommend we get our room “request“ in soon?
> We are in a studio with a bath/tub so I know it’s very unlikely we’ll get an alternative studio and more likely to be first floor. But is it worth a punt to ask for a “high floor”?
> 
> I keep seeing loads of Instagram tours of the Lodge and I just can’t wait to be there now, sipping a drink and looking out on the lake.



The alternates are tubs but with only 8 of them.....good luck. Someone has to get them, why not you?


----------



## cellomom

mrsap said:


> If anyone would like their vacation dates on page 1, just post them here, and I’ll be happy to post!


mrsap- We will be having our second CCV stay Nov. 30- Dec 4, 2020.

We became CCV DVC owners 2018, had our first stay December 2019.  We shared a two bedroom with another DVC couple. Wonderful trip, beautiful Christmas decorations, couldn’t ask for more.  We were on the second floor, not known for great views , but access to lobby, pool, restaurants, super easy.  Our special needs adult son became so comfortable at WL/CCV, he moved around the resort on his own.  Christmas at WL is awesome!

Welcome home to all the new CCV owners


----------



## jarestel

mrsap, the posters on the CCV thread are  creating a lot of work for you but I suspect you don’t mind. We will be at CCV with 2 of our granddaughters on 8-8 to 8-15. Thanks for all your work with the CCV thread!


----------



## mrsap

jarestel said:


> mrsap, the posters on the CCV thread are  creating a lot of work for you but I suspect you don’t mind. We will be at CCV with 2 of our granddaughters on 8-8 to 8-15. Thanks for all your work with the CCV thread!



Aww you’re welcome!  They sure are keeping me busy, but I definitely don’t mind!!!  I’m happy when you guys stop by! I’ll get your dates up there, too!!



cellomom said:


> mrsap- We will be having our second CCV stay Nov. 30- Dec 4, 2020.
> 
> We became CCV DVC owners 2018, had our first stay December 2019.  We shared a two bedroom with another DVC couple. Wonderful trip, beautiful Christmas decorations, couldn’t ask for more.  We were on the second floor, not known for great views , but access to lobby, pool, restaurants, super easy.  Our special needs adult son became so comfortable at WL/CCV, he moved around the resort on his own.  Christmas at WL is awesome!
> 
> Welcome home to all the new CCV owners



What a great way to spend your first trip as owners!!! I still am in awe of the tree at the Lodge!! So beautiful. I love the atmosphere during the holidays!! Definitely our favorite time to go! How wonderful for your DS!!!! It really is a peaceful place, I’m happy he got to enjoy himself ❤ I’ll be sure to get your dates up there![/QUOTE]


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Was looking through the room views and realized we had that same room in Dec. At least it was close to Geyser Point through the back door.



That’s too funny! Maybe it’s reserved only for cool Jersey people  I wish you could lock your rooms from out back, it would have made it extremely convenient! I didn’t mind sitting out there with a glass of wine at night  How have you been, you have been MIA lately.


----------



## mrsap

Page 1 if now updated! @Pooh12863 just also reminded me, If anyone has any new  room views they’d like to share, please post them for us so I can add them to Page 1. It’s so nice to get your room number and know what your view will potentially be. Thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## striker1064

Is there a way to view a room number on a past reservation? I took a room view picture from our December stay, but I cannot remember what room number it was.


----------



## cellomom

striker1064 said:


> Is there a way to view a room number on a past reservation? I took a room view picture from our December stay, but I cannot remember what room number it was.



Check your hotel resort email receipt


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s too funny! Maybe it’s reserved only for cool Jersey people  I wish you cold lock your rooms from out back, it would have made it extremely convenient! I didn’t mind sitting out there with a glass of wine at night  How have you been, you have been MIA lately.



Doing pretty good now.  Being out of commission for 3 week with pneumonia sorta let my work load back up on me, been burning the candle at both ends trying to catch up. I’m back in Disney mode now.


----------



## Pooh12863

striker1064 said:


> Is there a way to view a room number on a past reservation? I took a room view picture from our December stay, but I cannot remember what room number it was.



I just scrolled back through my texts messages to my “room ready” text.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Doing pretty good now.  Being out of commission for 3 week with pneumonia sorta let my work load back up on me, been burning the candle at both ends trying to catch up. I’m back in Disney mode now.



OMG 3 weeks! Are you ok now? I’m sorry you went through that! I thought it was just on vacation!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> OMG 3 weeks! Are you ok now? I’m sorry you went through that! I thought it was just on vacation!



I’m good, I’ve had pneumonia 7 times now. It usually takes 6 or so weeks to get back to normal, this time wasn’t too bad.


----------



## MJ NH

Just back from our CCV stay! Room was ready at 3:15! Only bad thing was    no hot water one night but they notified us the morning before. Great stay overall!


----------



## mrsap

MJ NH said:


> Just back from our CCV stay! Room was ready at 3:15! Only bad thing was    no hot water one night but they notified us the morning before. Great stay overall!



We’d love to see pictures from your trip, if you have any to share (especially your room view!) Happy you had fun!


----------



## MJ NH

We were in room 5107, a dedicated one bedroom next to ice machine. It was only 50 degrees or so part of the week.  So my kids had the pool to themselves.


----------



## MJ NH

Room 5107 views


----------



## mrsap

MJ NH said:


> Room 5107 views
> View attachment 468811View attachment 468812



Thank you so much for posting these! I hope it is OK I linked your post to page 1 so people could see your room view.


----------



## Wakey

We like it quiet not near lifts (noisy) with as nice a view as possible of course.
Any advice on what to request from you CCV experts?
Also we normally stay in 1 beds bu this is a studio stay, I’m concerned about space, are any of the rooms bigger? I’ve seen the units with a separate living room in a corner?
Any help much appreciate as I’ve not stayed at CCV before, just visited.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m good, I’ve had pneumonia 7 times now. It usually takes 6 or so weeks to get back to normal, this time wasn’t too bad.


Yikes!  Glad this time getting better was a bit easier.


----------



## crvetter

Wakey said:


> We like it quiet not near lifts (noisy) with as nice a view as possible of course.
> Any advice on what to request from you CCV experts?
> Also we normally stay in 1 beds bu this is a studio stay, I’m concerned about space, are any of the rooms bigger? I’ve seen the units with a separate living room in a corner?
> Any help much appreciate as I’ve not stayed at CCV before, just visited.


Do you have a walk in shower or not? That changes the valid requests you can make. See below the floor distribution of the studios.



crvetter said:


> "Deluxe Studio"
> Floor 1: 1 Dedicated Alternate Studio, 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio, 28 Dedicated Studios, 1 Lockoff Studio
> Floor 2-7: 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio per Floor
> Total Rooms: 37 Studios (29 Dedicated, 8 Lockoff)
> 
> "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower"
> Floor 1: 0
> Floor 2: 4 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
> Floor 3: 5 Lockoff, 2 Dedicated
> Floor 4: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
> Floor 5: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
> Floor 6: 5 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
> Floor 7: 2 Lockoff, 1 Dedicated
> Total Rooms: 41 Studios (13 Dedicated, 28 Lockoff)
> 
> So it depends on which room type was reserved on which floor they be on. "Deluxe Studio" highly likely on the ground floor, Floor 1, (Lobby is Floor 2 of course). "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower" guarantees Floor 2-7 with equal-ish odds across all floors.



Here is a floor map of the resort. Even numbered rooms will mostly have a view of BRV and the leisure pool. Odd numbers guarantee a feature pool facing room (which would be louder during the day from the pool parties). Really most rooms have nice views (no dumpster view, etc). And most will see a pool (or a obstructed pool view behind a wall, 1st floor even rooms) and possible partial lake view. I'd personally request, if a walk-in, "higher floor, BRV View (even number), closer to lake: Example Rooms: x122 or x128. If you don't have a walk-in shower you might want to balance first floor (BRV side) vs the lower likelihood of an upper floor (which would be the "alternate studio" layout and look at the feature pool.



Granny said:


> Great that you started this thread!
> 
> As an addition to the information on this thread, we welcome anyone who has a love of Wilderness Lodge, VWL or CCV to join us on the long-running https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-1-aug-17.3242976/    VWL Groupies thread.  While the title suggests VWL only, we have many CCV owners and WL lovers who stop by and contribute regularly.
> 
> Please note:  This is not an attempt to derail or hijack this thread!  I think there is plenty of room for these kinds of resort threads.   Just offering an additional source for DVC information on the Wilderness Lodge grounds.
> 
> For example, here's a CCV floor plan that @GrandCalifornian recently posted on the VWL Groupie thread.    The dotted lines in the layouts represent lock-off villas that can either be a 2BR or split into 1BR and Studio for separate booking.  In any event, I thought it would be a good addition to the first page of the new CCV thread.


----------



## bobbiwoz

With a walk in shower, could you get a enclosed balcony?


----------



## crvetter

bobbiwoz said:


> With a walk in shower, could you get a enclosed balcony?


If there is no "floor" above you yes you could get an enclosed balcony (see floorplan of the resort above). So for sure 6121, 6135, etc would be enclosed balcony (dormer type) because the 7th floor does not go over top of the 6th floor there. As for the 7th floor I'm a bit confused on which rooms get you an enclosed balcony or not since I recall not all of them are enclosed.


----------



## MJ NH

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much for posting these! I hope it is OK I linked your post to page 1 so people could see your room view.


Yes please link. Btw, even though we were near the elevators and ice machine, we never heard them.


----------



## Pooh12863

crvetter said:


> If there is no "floor" above you yes you could get an enclosed balcony (see floorplan of the resort above). So for sure 6121, 6135, etc would be enclosed balcony (dormer type) because the 7th floor does not go over top of the 6th floor there. As for the 7th floor I'm a bit confused on which rooms get you an enclosed balcony or not since I recall not all of them are enclosed.



I can confirm 7115 is open, 7117 and 7119 are enclosed.

Also looking at pictures of Boulder Ridge Cove Pool it appears that 7th Flr rooms facing that direction are also enclosed.


----------



## StephandDick

Just home from our first DVC stay! We had a studio with walk-in shower 3121- see picture of the view. Our kids said the sofa-bed mattress was actually comfortable (shocking)! We’ve stayed here several times as nonmembers and this didn’t feel much different because it was a studio (1BR next trip). We did enjoy the free laundry service and appreciate that there are abundant linens available (if extra are needed). Loved the Lodge as usual & didn’t notice any construction noise.


----------



## mrsap

StephandDick said:


> Just home from our first DVC stay! We had a studio with walk-in shower 3121- see picture of the view. Our kids said the sofa-bed mattress was actually comfortable (shocking)! We’ve stayed here several times as nonmembers and this didn’t feel much different because it was a studio (1BR next trip). We did enjoy the free laundry service and appreciate that there are abundant linens available (if extra are needed). Loved the Lodge as usual & didn’t notice any construction noise.
> View attachment 468963



Hope you had a great time!!


----------



## StephandDick

mrsap said:


> Hope you had a great time!!


Absolutely! We’ve always referred to WL as “home” long before we considered DVC. I’ll bet that the scent of the lobby could lower blood pressure.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Is it right that Copper Creek only has 51 Deluxe Studios? At least that's what touring plans says.


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Is it right that Copper Creek only has 51 Deluxe Studios? At least that's what touring plans says.




Page 1 has a lot of info if you’d like to check it out. A bunch of people were kind enough to contribute information!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> View attachment 469176
> Page 1 has a lot of info if you’d like to check it out. A bunch of people were kind enough to contribute information!


Sorry I should have checked that first! So If I'm reading this right that there are 42 dedicated Deluxe Studios and 36 more possible studios from the 2br lockoffs?  So 78 possible studios out of 184 rooms?


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Sorry I should have checked that first! So If I'm reading this right that there are 42 dedicated Deluxe Studios and 36 more possible studios from the 2br lockoffs?  So 78 possible studios out of 184 rooms?



Yes! And 8 out of the 78 are alternate studios.

*Updated because @Pooh12863 made me


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> Yes! And I believe six out of the 78 are alternate studios.


Yes you are right! I just counted them on the floor plans! Are alternate studios accessible ones with the walk in shower?


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Yes you are right! I just counted them on the floor plans! Are alternate studios accessible ones with the walk in shower?



Alternate studios are just a typical studio with a larger floor plan. I believe they are corner rooms and they just worked out that way when converting. Almost looks like a small one bedroom, since the bed is in a separate room. I will find a video for you on YouTube. Give me a second.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> Alternate studios are just a typical studio with a larger floor plan. I believe they are corner rooms and they just worked out that way when converting. Almost looks like a small one bedroom, Since the bed is in a separate room. I will find a video for you on YouTube. Give me a second.


Oh Wow cool!   Did not know that!


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Oh Wow cool!   Did not know that!



Did I get an A on the test?!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> Did I get an A on the test?!


A+


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> A+


The only thing I’ll add is the alternate studios do not come in the walk in shower configuration. You need to reserve the tub/shower combo for even a chance at one.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> The only thing I’ll add is the alternate studios do not come in the walk in shower configuration. You need to reserve the tub/shower combo for even a chance at one.



So you’re giving me an A-?


----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> So you’re giving me an A-?


No still an A+ since that information is available in the thread, you started.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> No still an A+ since that information is available in the thread, you started.



Thanks!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> So you’re giving me an A-?



I won’t mention that there are 8 alternate studios.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pooh12863 said:


> I won’t mention that there are 8 alternate studios.



sounds like a B+


----------



## Pooh12863

Philsfan77 said:


> sounds like a B+



She gets extra credit for keeping things updated, I give her an A.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I won’t mention that there are 8 alternate studios.





When did that happen?!   I was close.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> sounds like a B+



I’m cracking up   You guys are mean!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> When did that happen?!  I was close.


You were off by 25%.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You were off by 25%.



They definitely had to sneak one in when I wasn’t looking! That’s the only logical explanation.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Dec 6- Dec 13 at CCV       (Loving my fixed week!)


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Dec 6- Dec 13 at CCV       (Loving my fixed week!)



Added your dates!!!


----------



## ECMD2018

Booked for Thanksgiving weekend in a 2bdrm villa --- 11/25-30.


----------



## mrsap

ECMD2018 said:


> Booked for Thanksgiving weekend in a 2bdrm villa --- 11/25-30.



Such a wonderful time to go!! Hope you have a great time! I’ll get your dates up on Page 1!


----------



## Wakey

crvetter said:


> Do you have a walk in shower or not? That changes the valid requests you can make. See below the floor distribution of the studios.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a floor map of the resort. Even numbered rooms will mostly have a view of BRV and the leisure pool. Odd numbers guarantee a feature pool facing room (which would be louder during the day from the pool parties). Really most rooms have nice views (no dumpster view, etc). And most will see a pool (or a obstructed pool view behind a wall, 1st floor even rooms) and possible partial lake view. I'd personally request, if a walk-in, "higher floor, BRV View (even number), closer to lake: Example Rooms: x122 or x128. If you don't have a walk-in shower you might want to balance first floor (BRV side) vs the lower likelihood of an upper floor (which would be the "alternate studio" layout and look at the feature pool.



Good one, I don’t have walk in shower, so is a possible request ‘Alternative Studio’ then for the corner room I mentioned? They are the 115 rooms right?


----------



## crvetter

Wakey said:


> Good one, I don’t have walk in shower, so is a possible request ‘Alternative Studio’ then for the corner room I mentioned? They are the 115 rooms right?


On floors 2-7 they end in 115. There are 2 on the first floor also. Personally I would request “upper floor” since it guarantees the “alternate studio” if granted but is more specific to a location in the building and the assigner might now know what you mean.


----------



## Wakey

crvetter said:


> On floors 2-7 they end in 115. There are 2 on the first floor also. Personally I would request “upper floor” since it guarantees the “alternate studio” if granted but is more specific to a location in the building and the assigner might now know what you mean.



crvetter you are being a great help- you’ve lost me here a bit (maybe it’s because the blue on the map looks the same colour) - can you explain? Are you saying all studios with tub from floor 2 up are the alternate corner studios? Cheers.


----------



## crvetter

Wakey said:


> crvetter you are being a great help- you’ve lost me here a bit (maybe it’s because the blue on the map looks the same colour) - can you explain? Are you saying all studios with tub from floor 2 up are the alternate corner studios? Cheers.


Yes correct any studio with a tub not on Floor 1 must be an alternate studio, ending in x115. See the Quote below where I breakdown the location of each studio time. As you can see (I know the blue color is close) Floors 2-7 each have 1 Deluxe Studio (with the tub) and that happens to be a Alternate Studio.



crvetter said:


> Wakey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like it quiet not near lifts (noisy) with as nice a view as possible of course.
> Any advice on what to request from you CCV experts?
> Also we normally stay in 1 beds bu this is a studio stay, I’m concerned about space, are any of the rooms bigger? I’ve seen the units with a separate living room in a corner?
> Any help much appreciate as I’ve not stayed at CCV before, just visited.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a walk in shower or not? That changes the valid requests you can make. See below the floor distribution of the studios.
> 
> 
> 
> crvetter said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Deluxe Studio"
> Floor 1: 1 Dedicated Alternate Studio, 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio, 28 Dedicated Studios, 1 Lockoff Studio
> Floor 2-7: 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio per Floor
> Total Rooms: 37 Studios (29 Dedicated, 8 Lockoff)
> 
> "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower"
> Floor 1: 0
> Floor 2: 4 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
> Floor 3: 5 Lockoff, 2 Dedicated
> Floor 4: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
> Floor 5: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
> Floor 6: 5 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
> Floor 7: 2 Lockoff, 1 Dedicated
> Total Rooms: 41 Studios (13 Dedicated, 28 Lockoff)
> 
> So it depends on which room type was reserved on which floor they be on. "Deluxe Studio" highly likely on the ground floor, Floor 1, (Lobby is Floor 2 of course). "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower" guarantees Floor 2-7 with equal-ish odds across all floors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a floor map of the resort. Even numbered rooms will mostly have a view of BRV and the leisure pool. Odd numbers guarantee a feature pool facing room (which would be louder during the day from the pool parties). Really most rooms have nice views (no dumpster view, etc). And most will see a pool (or a obstructed pool view behind a wall, 1st floor even rooms) and possible partial lake view. I'd personally request, if a walk-in, "higher floor, BRV View (even number), closer to lake: Example Rooms: x122 or x128. If you don't have a walk-in shower you might want to balance first floor (BRV side) vs the lower likelihood of an upper floor (which would be the "alternate studio" layout and look at the feature pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great that you started this thread!
> 
> As an addition to the information on this thread, we welcome anyone who has a love of Wilderness Lodge, VWL or CCV to join us on the long-running https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-1-aug-17.3242976/    VWL Groupies thread.  While the title suggests VWL only, we have many CCV owners and WL lovers who stop by and contribute regularly.
> 
> Please note:  This is not an attempt to derail or hijack this thread!  I think there is plenty of room for these kinds of resort threads.   Just offering an additional source for DVC information on the Wilderness Lodge grounds.
> 
> For example, here's a CCV floor plan that @GrandCalifornian recently posted on the VWL Groupie thread.    The dotted lines in the layouts represent lock-off villas that can either be a 2BR or split into 1BR and Studio for separate booking.  In any event, I thought it would be a good addition to the first page of the new CCV thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wakey

Thanks - really unsual then, I had no idea- if you get the studio with tub you are either ground floor, or get one of these alternate studios. Interesting.


----------



## Wakey

What are the ground floor deluxe studios like- are they nice? I am just requesting upper floor as suggested, but it all looks good. If I get alternate studio I get it. Thanks crvetter.


----------



## crvetter

Wakey said:


> What are the ground floor deluxe studios like- are they nice? I am just requesting upper floor as suggested, but it all looks good. If I get alternate studio I get it. Thanks crvetter.


I haven't stayed in one because I book Walk-In shower to guarantee not to be ground floor, but that is only because I like to leave the door open to the patio a lot. But from what I could tell walking around they are very nice and offer a quick way to hop over to Geyser Point, etc to grab a bite and such off the patio (though of course no way to lock the door). I would consider the view a tiny bit more nature like but still nice view (a little more open feeling if you have an even room, facing BRV).


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We had a ground floor studio then moved to an alternate room the next day for the rest of the week this past December. I like that the ground floor studios are dedicated, although across from the elevator is a tad noisy at times. Loved the patios and you are right across from Geyser point and quiet pool.

We loved the alternate room! Was noisier as it is a lock off, and the balcony is closed in halfway up. Still the size was awesome.

The size of the ground floor studios are bigger than BLT but smaller than the studios that sleep 5.


----------



## Beachmom0317

We have stayed in two ground level studios so far and we loved the convenience of being super close to the pool and geyser point


----------



## Wakey

I’m a bit torn now, as for the alternate studio but run the risk of more noise, or go for the ground floor and have the convenience but less sizable room. Decisions. Thanks folks.


----------



## crvetter

Wakey said:


> I’m a bit torn now, as for the alternate studio but run the risk of more noise, or go for the ground floor and have the convenience but less sizable room. Decisions. Thanks folks.


Well with the alternate the door to the 1 bedroom is off the "living room area" so there is a smaller buffer there (as the bedroom area is further away)


----------



## sachilles

Do the upper rooms on the BRV facing side get any sort of view of Epcot fireworks? It's a long ways away but does appear to line right up.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

crvetter said:


> Well with the alternate the door to the 1 bedroom is off the "living room area" so there is a smaller buffer there (as the bedroom area is further away)


Not much. That door is directly across from the bedroom walkway. You definitely hear it all in the living room area.


----------



## marsh0013

My husband and I stayed in a studio Jan 18-22 on the first floor, room 1135. I had requested high floor hoping for an alternate studio but no luck. We were literally the first room off the elevator. View was of the walkway. We never used the patio due to the location. Didn’t even take a pic. Oh well. I was very nervous about noise but I didn’t notice anything thankfully. 

We own at AKV and BWV and only stayed here due to expiring points from our new contract. The dates just happened to be open when our points loaded. Must have caught a cancellation as it was inside of 7 months. Ended up working out for moonlight magic. 

We do like the lodge, it was our first time staying. Really liked the cabinets and pull out storage in the kitchen area. And the table that came up from the storage bin/coffee table thing was really nice for eating. It was just me and my husband so we didn’t use the pull out. 

We enjoyed dinner at the Territory Lounge one night (split 3 apps, 2 desserts, and were well stuffed!) and Geyser Point another. We definitely prefer our home resorts, but would come back to CCV if the stars aligned again. It’s nice that it’s on the old points structure. It’s just really hard for us to spend points at the newer DVCs that are so much higher. So this was nice to try a new one that’s reasonable.


----------



## mrsap

marsh0013 said:


> My husband and I stayed in a studio Jan 18-22 on the first floor, room 1135. I had requested high floor hoping for an alternate studio but no luck. We were literally the first room off the elevator. View was of the walkway. We never used the patio due to the location. Didn’t even take a pic. Oh well. I was very nervous about noise but I didn’t notice anything thankfully.
> 
> We own at AKV and BWV and only stayed here due to expiring points from our new contract. The dates just happened to be open when our points loaded. Must have caught a cancellation as it was inside of 7 months. Ended up working out for moonlight magic.
> 
> We do like the lodge, it was our first time staying. Really liked the cabinets and pull out storage in the kitchen area. And the table that came up from the storage bin/coffee table thing was really nice for eating. It was just me and my husband so we didn’t use the pull out.
> 
> We enjoyed dinner at the Territory Lounge one night (split 3 apps, 2 desserts, and were well stuffed!) and Geyser Point another. We definitely prefer our home resorts, but would come back to CCV if the stars aligned again. It’s nice that it’s on the old points structure. It’s just really hard for us to spend points at the newer DVCs that are so much higher. So this was nice to try a new one that’s reasonable.



Happy you had a great time! Thank you for sharing with us! If you have any room view pictures, can you please post for us? Thank you!


----------



## marsh0013

mrsap said:


> Happy you had a great time! Thank you for sharing with us! If you have any room view pictures, can you please post for us? Thank you!



I’ll have to check with my husband if he took any. I know I didn’t unfortunately.


----------



## mrsap

marsh0013 said:


> I’ll have to check with my husband if he took any. I know I didn’t unfortunately.



No problem!!!! I noticed your title.... I have also wanted to drive a Zamboni!


----------



## marsh0013

My husband had 2 pics. They’re basically exactly the same except part of me is in one of them. I’ll give you the one without part of me in it. Not the greatest pic but gives you an idea. This is room 1135, studio.


----------



## mrsap

marsh0013 said:


> My husband had 2 pics. They’re basically exactly the same except part of me is in one of them. I’ll give you the one without part of me in it. Not the greatest pic but gives you an idea. This is room 1135, studio.



Thank you!!


----------



## Beachmom0317

marsh0013 said:


> My husband and I stayed in a studio Jan 18-22 on the first floor, room 1135. I had requested high floor hoping for an alternate studio but no luck. We were literally the first room off the elevator. View was of the walkway. We never used the patio due to the location. Didn’t even take a pic. Oh well. I was very nervous about noise but I didn’t notice anything thankfully.
> 
> We own at AKV and BWV and only stayed here due to expiring points from our new contract. The dates just happened to be open when our points loaded. Must have caught a cancellation as it was inside of 7 months. Ended up working out for moonlight magic.
> 
> We do like the lodge, it was our first time staying. Really liked the cabinets and pull out storage in the kitchen area. And the table that came up from the storage bin/coffee table thing was really nice for eating. It was just me and my husband so we didn’t use the pull out.
> 
> We enjoyed dinner at the Territory Lounge one night (split 3 apps, 2 desserts, and were well stuffed!) and Geyser Point another. We definitely prefer our home resorts, but would come back to CCV if the stars aligned again. It’s nice that it’s on the old points structure. It’s just really hard for us to spend points at the newer DVCs that are so much higher. So this was nice to try a new one that’s reasonable.


We stayed in 1136 this past December and I can attest that there was also no elevator noise. It was kinda nice being by elevator, made it easy for getting to lobby


----------



## AKNOTTS66

We ended up switching our contract to Riviera from CCV so you can take me off the owners list! We plan on Adding on Resale at Copper Creek. Buying Riviera Direct just seemed like it made more sense at $188 a point vs $220 a point. Ended up with 150 points vs 130. We are staying at CCV June 11-16 this summer though!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

AKNOTTS66 said:


> We ended up switching our contract to Riviera from CCV so you can take me off the owners list! We plan on Adding on Resale at Copper Creek. Buying Riviera Direct just seemed like it made more sense at $188 a point vs $220 a point. Ended up with 150 points vs 130. We are staying at CCV June 11-16 this summer though!


Definitely you made the right move. Especially with the new incentives. As a CCV owner and lover, I could not purchase at $220/ pt. CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

sachilles said:


> Do the upper rooms on the BRV facing side get any sort of view of Epcot fireworks? It's a long ways away but does appear to line right up.


@sachilles In my experience, no. You can occasionally hear them, might even see flashes of light from time to time, but there is no real view.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

BWV Dreamin said:


> Definitely you made the right move. Especially with the new incentives. As a CCV owner and lover, I could not purchase at $220/ pt. CONGRATS!!!!!!


That's what I was thinking!   We wanted out direct points for the member benefits. 220 just seems so high. I wouldn't be surprised though if it went up to $235 soon or $245 like BLT and Poly.


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> We ended up switching our contract to Riviera from CCV so you can take me off the owners list! We plan on Adding on Resale at Copper Creek. Buying Riviera Direct just seemed like it made more sense at $188 a point vs $220 a point. Ended up with 150 points vs 130. We are staying at CCV June 11-16 this summer though!



Congrats!! I know you asked a lot of pertinent questions, and weighed all your options! $32 a point difference adds up.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> Congrats!! I know you asked a lot of pertinent questions, and weighed all your options! $32 a point difference adds up.


It does! We ended up with 150 points at Riviera vs 130 points at CCV and it cost around $1000 less. Plus it fits in nicely with our plan to buy CCV resale. So this way we have an Epcot Home Resort that has a long expiration date and if we buy a CCV we have our MK Home Resort with a long Expiration.


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> It does! We ended up with 150 points at Riviera vs 130 points at CCV and it cost around $1000 less. Plus it fits in nicely with our plan to buy CCV resale. So this way we have an Epcot Home Resort that has a long expiration date and if we buy a CCV we have our MK Home Resort with a long Expiration.



Best of both worlds in that scenario...and who knows...depending on when you attempt to buy resale, reflections might be opening up with good initial incentives, that might sway you there vs CCV.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> Best of both worlds in that scenario...and who knows...depending on when you attempt to buy resale, reflections might be opening up with good initial incentives, that might sway you there vs CCV.


I was thinking this exact thing! Does anyone know how much Riviera was when it first went on sale for Member Add-Ons? CCV looks like its around $145-165 a point resale for a 100-150 point contract for a June UY.


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> We ended up switching our contract to Riviera from CCV so you can take me off the owners list! We plan on Adding on Resale at Copper Creek. Buying Riviera Direct just seemed like it made more sense at $188 a point vs $220 a point. Ended up with 150 points vs 130. We are staying at CCV June 11-16 this summer though!



No problem, thank you for letting me know! I am sorry to see you go, but I think you made the right decision price wise!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> No problem, thank you for letting me know! I am sorry to see you go, but I think you made the right decision price wise!


It is a little sad but we def plan to be back via resale  CCV and BRV will be our top choices at 7 months in June and July which seems very doable for 3-5 night stays if you keep checking. Last week I scored a 5 night stay at CCV Deluxe Studio. We were beyond Excited!


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I was thinking this exact thing! Does anyone know how much Riviera was when it first went on sale for Member Add-Ons? CCV looks like its around $145-165 a point resale for a 100-150 point contract for a June UY.



Riviera started at 188 (but with the incentives, I think you could get it initially for around $165-$170) depending on the number of points you bought...I don't remember specifically, but someone else might.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Philsfan77 said:


> Riviera started at 188 (but with the incentives, I think you could get it initially for around $165-$170) depending on the number of points you bought...I don't remember specifically, but someone else might.


If I could get it for $165 with incentives it might be attractive but I wouldn't be surprised if if Reflections started at $195.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Wakey said:


> I’m a bit torn now, as for the alternate studio but run the risk of more noise, or go for the ground floor and have the convenience but less sizable room. Decisions. Thanks folks.



We had a room that shared a wall with the elevator at Thanksgiving and never heard a sound. In fact, the only noise I've ever noticed was pool games in the afternoon when we had a room directly above that area.


----------



## SUSAN O'BRIEN

crvetter said:


> Yes correct any studio with a tub not on Floor 1 must be an alternate studio, ending in x115. See the Quote below where I breakdown the location of each studio time. As you can see (I know the blue color is close) Floors 2-7 each have 1 Deluxe Studio (with the tub) and that happens to be a Alternate Studio.


Outstanding!  Thank you.  Our first time there will be in December.  Quick question:  I have booked Deluxe Studio walk-in shower, thus this thread is amazing to see where we might be placed.  What floors begin the balconies that have the heavy roofing and closed balcony? Love the light, so might find it a bit dark.  Thank you in advance if anyone knows.


----------



## crvetter

SUSAN O'BRIEN said:


> Outstanding!  Thank you.  Our first time there will be in December.  Quick question:  I have booked Deluxe Studio walk-in shower, thus this thread is amazing to see where we might be placed.  What floors begin the balconies that have the heavy roofing and closed balcony? Love the light, so might find it a bit dark.  Thank you in advance if anyone knows.


These posts have good information for you. Just click on each one to jump back to the original post to see all the info.


crvetter said:


> Wakey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like it quiet not near lifts (noisy) with as nice a view as possible of course.
> Any advice on what to request from you CCV experts?
> Also we normally stay in 1 beds bu this is a studio stay, I’m concerned about space, are any of the rooms bigger? I’ve seen the units with a separate living room in a corner?
> Any help much appreciate as I’ve not stayed at CCV before, just visited.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a walk in shower or not? That changes the valid requests you can make. See below the floor distribution of the studios.
> 
> 
> 
> crvetter said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Deluxe Studio"
> Floor 1: 1 Dedicated Alternate Studio, 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio, 28 Dedicated Studios, 1 Lockoff Studio
> Floor 2-7: 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio per Floor
> Total Rooms: 37 Studios (29 Dedicated, 8 Lockoff)
> 
> "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower"
> Floor 1: 0
> Floor 2: 4 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
> Floor 3: 5 Lockoff, 2 Dedicated
> Floor 4: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
> Floor 5: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
> Floor 6: 5 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
> Floor 7: 2 Lockoff, 1 Dedicated
> Total Rooms: 41 Studios (13 Dedicated, 28 Lockoff)
> 
> So it depends on which room type was reserved on which floor they be on. "Deluxe Studio" highly likely on the ground floor, Floor 1, (Lobby is Floor 2 of course). "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower" guarantees Floor 2-7 with equal-ish odds across all floors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a floor map of the resort. Even numbered rooms will mostly have a view of BRV and the leisure pool. Odd numbers guarantee a feature pool facing room (which would be louder during the day from the pool parties). Really most rooms have nice views (no dumpster view, etc). And most will see a pool (or a obstructed pool view behind a wall, 1st floor even rooms) and possible partial lake view. I'd personally request, if a walk-in, "higher floor, BRV View (even number), closer to lake: Example Rooms: x122 or x128. If you don't have a walk-in shower you might want to balance first floor (BRV side) vs the lower likelihood of an upper floor (which would be the "alternate studio" layout and look at the feature pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great that you started this thread!
> 
> As an addition to the information on this thread, we welcome anyone who has a love of Wilderness Lodge, VWL or CCV to join us on the long-running https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-1-aug-17.3242976/    VWL Groupies thread.  While the title suggests VWL only, we have many CCV owners and WL lovers who stop by and contribute regularly.
> 
> Please note:  This is not an attempt to derail or hijack this thread!  I think there is plenty of room for these kinds of resort threads.   Just offering an additional source for DVC information on the Wilderness Lodge grounds.
> 
> For example, here's a CCV floor plan that @GrandCalifornian recently posted on the VWL Groupie thread.    The dotted lines in the layouts represent lock-off villas that can either be a 2BR or split into 1BR and Studio for separate booking.  In any event, I thought it would be a good addition to the first page of the new CCV thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Pooh12863 said:


> crvetter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbiwoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a walk in shower, could you get a enclosed balcony?
> 
> 
> 
> If there is no "floor" above you yes you could get an enclosed balcony (see floorplan of the resort above). So for sure 6121, 6135, etc would be enclosed balcony (dormer type) because the 7th floor does not go over top of the 6th floor there. As for the 7th floor I'm a bit confused on which rooms get you an enclosed balcony or not since I recall not all of them are enclosed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can confirm 7115 is open, 7117 and 7119 are enclosed.
> 
> Also looking at pictures of Boulder Ridge Cove Pool it appears that 7th Flr rooms facing that direction are also enclosed.
Click to expand...


----------



## bobbiwoz

I think for our first stay in CC, I will not make any requests.  I do not want an enclosed balcony, but probably room assigners don’t know which are enclosed.  I really am looking forward to being inside the Lodge!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> I think for our first stay in CC, I will not make any requests.  I do not want an enclosed balcony, but probably room assigners don’t know which are enclosed.  I really am looking forward to being inside the Lodge!



I didn’t find the enclosed balcony to ruin anything for me. While I enjoy sitting outside with a glass of wine some nights, instead I just stand and lean on the ledge. The only time I think it’s a true disappointment is if you have little ones that can’t see over it


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> I think for our first stay in CC, I will not make any requests.  I do not want an enclosed balcony, but probably room assigners don’t know which are enclosed.  I really am looking forward to being inside the Lodge!


Don’t know what room type you are booking, but if you are able to get the second floor you will not need an elevator!!! We loved that!


----------



## SUSAN O'BRIEN

crvetter said:


> These posts have good information for you. Just click on each one to jump back to the original post to see all the info.


Awesome folks. Easy way to avoid the enclosed balcony would be request floors 2-5, no higher.  This is short, concise and at check in, if I get 6 or 7th floor I know which ones are open thanks to all of you!  I sure appreciate all of you!


----------



## evlaina

BWV Dreamin said:


> Don’t know what room type you are booking, but if you are able to get the second floor you will not need an elevator!!! We loved that!


Is the lobby on the 2nd floor?


----------



## mrsap

evlaina said:


> Is the lobby on the 2nd floor?



Yes, it is


----------



## BWV Dreamin

evlaina said:


> Is the lobby on the 2nd floor?


Yes!


----------



## disgrits

Booked a 2BR for Aug 2-7. So excited for the whole family to be together; it's our granddaughter's first trip! She'll only be 11 months, so she won't remember it, but we sure will! The rest of my crew are adults. It's our first time at CCV, so any tips are appreciated. I've been reading this thread and have learned a lot! I'm trying to learn as much as I can before requesting a certain area/room.


----------



## mrsap

disgrits said:


> Booked a 2BR for Aug 2-7. So excited for the whole family to be together; it's our granddaughter's first trip! She'll only be 11 months, so she won't remember it, but we sure will! The rest of my crew are adults. It's our first time at CCV, so any tips are appreciated. I've been reading this thread and have learned a lot! I'm trying to learn as much as I can before requesting a certain area/room.



Humm... Not sure what kind of tips you are looking for, but I recommend Geyser Point at night if you aren’t going to a park, which is an outdoor bar/casual restaurant on property. It lies right next to the water, where you will be able to sit and watch fireworks from. They also pump in the music so you will be able to hear HEA, or whatever fireworks are going on that night. Hope you guys have a great trip!


----------



## ClemTig

I don't think the room is critical at CCV.  One side looks at the Feature Pool, can be a liitle loud.  The other side looks at the member's pool and is quieter- no slide, so most kids are at the feature side.  If you like the sounds of kids playing and general excitement, pick left.  If not, pick right.

You've picked my favorite resort at WDW, and I've stayed at almost all of them.  The restaurants aren't the greatest, but the pools are great, staff is great, ambience is stellar, lobby is grand.  The pool bar (Geyser Point) is outstanding.  take the short boat ride to the Contemporary to eat though- the Wave and the California Grill are great.


----------



## evlaina

BWV Dreamin said:


> Yes!


Good to know! We were on the third floor at AKL and loved being so close to the lobby. I’m going to request it!


----------



## cellomom

BWV Dreamin said:


> Don’t know what room type you are booking, but if you are able to get the second floor you will not need an elevator!!! We loved that!


Ditto!  Our first stay at CCV was on the second floor, we loved it! Easy walk to the lobby, Gift shop, food, wonderful for our family.


----------



## Pyotr

I was trying to book a studio for marathon week 2021 and they were gone instantly at 8 AM. January 5th is also gone. Is this normal for marathon week? I never travel in January due to my wife’s work but was planning on running with my sister. Is this also typical of other race weekends?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Pyotr said:


> I was trying to book a studio for marathon week 2021 and they were gone instantly at 8 AM. January 5th is also gone. Is this normal for marathon week? I never travel in January due to my wife’s work but was planning on running with my sister. Is this also typical of other race weekends?


There are fixed weeks for race weeks. Also first week of January is VERY popular. I would say as a popular as Christmas.


----------



## Pyotr

BWV Dreamin said:


> There are fixed weeks for race weeks. Also first week of January is VERY popular. I would say as a popular as Christmas.



I see. Maybe I’ll just get a cash value room instead.


----------



## 4dents

Have been DVC members since Dec. 2018.  Finally enjoyed our first stay in a CCV 1BRV in Nov. 2019 (Thanksgiving week).  LOVED it.  We had stayed at WL (hotel side) in Dec. 2018, so we knew we'd love it . . . but our Nov. 2019 stay reminded us of how special WL is!  The ambience there (lobby, theming, etc.) can't be beaten and so convenient to be able to ride the boat to MK.  The 1BRV was very spacious for our family of 4 and immaculately clean.  We enjoyed being able to enjoy breakfast there before going to the parks each day.  Nice dining options at WL, too.

As "newish" DVC members, we want to try other DVC resorts (stayed at AKL Kidani in May 2019 - LOVED it; staying at BWV in May 2020 - looking forward to it), but so GLAD to call CCV "home!"


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We are home here at Copper Creek for the next 9 days.  If anyone has any questions or wants to see pictures of anything specific, let me know.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home here at Copper Creek for the next 9 days.  If anyone has any questions or wants to see pictures of anything specific, let me know.
> View attachment 471689



Pictures of your room view would be wonderful. Thank you and have a great time!


----------



## Pyotr

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home here at Copper Creek for the next 9 days.  If anyone has any questions or wants to see pictures of anything specific, let me know.
> View attachment 471689



Can you see or hear any of the room refurbishment going on at the hotel side? I have 37 days to go!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home here at Copper Creek for the next 9 days.  If anyone has any questions or wants to see pictures of anything specific, let me know.
> View attachment 471689


Love this pic!!!!! Have a great time!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Pictures of your room view would be wonderful. Thank you and have a great time!


I have taken the pictures of the “view” and will definitely post with the room numbers when we leave. It is something totally different for us as far as room location. 



Pyotr said:


> Can you see or hear any of the room refurbishment going on at the hotel side? I have 37 days to go!


We could hear some construction noise in the middle of the day in the lobby. Perhaps a saw and a drill, but nothing terrible.  The black scrims hide it well from the lobby.  The effect of the refurbishment really seems minimal at this time. 



BWV Dreamin said:


> Love this pic!!!!! Have a great time!


Thanks so much. We are sooooo happy to be here.


----------



## sachilles

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home here at Copper Creek for the next 9 days.  If anyone has any questions or wants to see pictures of anything specific, let me know.
> View attachment 471689


If you happen to get any updates/photos on the Reflections resort construction, that would be cool, particularly if you have an upper room on the bolder ridge side.


----------



## storey13

GrandCalifornian said:


> We could hear some construction noise in the middle of the day in the lobby. Perhaps a saw and a drill, but nothing terrible.  The black scrims hide it well from the lobby.  The effect of the refurbishment really seems minimal at this time.



Anyone know how long construction will be taking place in WL?


----------



## evlaina

storey13 said:


> Anyone know how long construction will be taking place in WL?


I read somewhere (here? Another thread? Another website lol I can't remember) that it's 5 months. I'm hoping that means they expect less but say 5 to cover their butts if it runs long.


----------



## cellomom

GrandCalifornian said:


> We are home here at Copper Creek for the next 9 days.  If anyone has any questions or wants to see pictures of anything specific, let me know.
> View attachment 471689


Awesome picture, have a wonderful time!  
297 days until our next CCV stay but only 24 days until next WDW trip.


----------



## evlaina

cellomom said:


> Awesome picture, have a wonderful time!
> 297 days until our next CCV stay but only 24 days until next WDW trip.


Ooh we're at 298!


----------



## Wakey

Pyotr said:


> I was trying to book a studio for marathon week 2021 and they were gone instantly at 8 AM. January 5th is also gone. Is this normal for marathon week? I never travel in January due to my wife’s work but was planning on running with my sister. Is this also typical of other race weekends?



Copper Creek studios are generally the quickest studios to go on property (leaving aside certain views and categories elsewhere) with big problems created by low numbers of studios and many more points being absorbed into cabins, proportionate to studios, than you have at Poly. This means at peak times they are being walked and there are many disappointed owners.


----------



## Pyotr

Wakey said:


> Copper Creek studios are generally the quickest studios to go on property (leaving aside certain views and categories elsewhere) with big problems created by low numbers of studios and many more points being absorbed into cabins, proportionate to studios, than you have at Poly. This means at peak times they are being walked and there are many disappointed owners.



I am aware of the studio availability of CCV but I’ve been able to get studios for any dates I’ve wanted thus far. I booked a studio for January 7th to 9th and will stalk to get the 5th and 6th. I may just cancel and get a cash room since I’ll be splitting it with my mom and sister.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

sachilles said:


> If you happen to get any updates/photos on the Reflections resort construction, that would be cool, particularly if you have an upper room on the bolder ridge side.



We haven’t been over there yet, but I will take a boat over soon and see the progress. From WL, the cranes are maybe a little more visible than in September but you can’t see any structure yet.


There will be more pics to come later in the week.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Wakey said:


> Copper Creek studios are generally the quickest studios to go on property (leaving aside certain views and categories elsewhere) with big problems created by low numbers of studios and many more points being absorbed into cabins, proportionate to studios, than you have at Poly. This means at peak times they are being walked and there are many disappointed owners.


This has me nervous lol We only book studios.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Wakey said:


> Copper Creek studios are generally the quickest studios to go on property (leaving aside certain views and categories elsewhere) with big problems created by low numbers of studios and many more points being absorbed into cabins, proportionate to studios, than you have at Poly. This means at peak times they are being walked and there are many disappointed owners.


This is why I purchased a studio fixed week (49).


----------



## GrandCalifornian

sachilles said:


> If you happen to get any updates/photos on the Reflections resort construction, that would be cool, particularly if you have an upper room on the bolder ridge side.


You still can’t see much Reflections Construction from WL, other than some cranes they are using for placing pilings. From the boat and Fort Wilderness I could see some more.  The FW beach is now part of the construction area.


----------



## sachilles

Thank you. It does say a little about the construction though. Usually they pile dirt like that to let the land compact some. Pilings as well indicate them doing the proper steps to avoid soft ground. So to a certain extent, it's a waiting game similar to what they did with the star wars hotel being built.


----------



## karen4546

Has anyone stayed in the "alternate" 2 br lockoff ?  If so, did you request the room via touring plans?  I booked 2br lockoff with hopes of getting one them.  I know there are only a few but I would appreciate any advice on how to make my request.  

We are staying in the Deluxe suite right before our Copper Creek stay and we would love the layout of the alternate studio/1br.  

thanks !


----------



## crvetter

karen4546 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the "alternate" 2 br lockoff ?  If so, did you request the room via touring plans?  I booked 2br lockoff with hopes of getting one them.  I know there are only a few but I would appreciate any advice on how to make my request.
> 
> We are staying in the Deluxe suite right before our Copper Creek stay and we would love the layout of the alternate studio/1br.
> 
> thanks !


You booked a "2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa" not a "2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa with Walk-in Shower" correct? Only the former will get you an alternate layout for the studio portion. With that being said there are 8 - "2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa"; 2 on the first floor and 1 on each floor 2-7. Of those 8, 7 are the alternate layout so the odds of getting one are high (the only non alternate layout is on the 1st floor).

The best way to make room requests for DVC is if you are an owners directly through MS, if you rented DVC points ask the owner submit the request, and finally if you paid cash through Disney it is recommended to call GS to make the request. The only request I would make is high floor as that guarantees the alternate layout if it is granted.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> You still can’t see much Reflections Construction from WL, other than some cranes they are using for placing pilings. From the boat and Fort Wilderness I could see some more.  The FW beach is now part of the construction area.
> View attachment 472797View attachment 472798View attachment 472799View attachment 472800View attachment 472801View attachment 472802View attachment 472803View attachment 472804



Thanks for always sharing your pictures with us!


----------



## Pooh12863

karen4546 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the "alternate" 2 br lockoff ?  If so, did you request the room via touring plans?  I booked 2br lockoff with hopes of getting one them.  I know there are only a few but I would appreciate any advice on how to make my request.
> 
> We are staying in the Deluxe suite right before our Copper Creek stay and we would love the layout of the alternate studio/1br.
> 
> thanks !



I had 7115/7117 as a 2 bedroom lock-off in June, my room request for that trip was upper floor, view of Copper Creek Springs pool.


----------



## mrsap

We went on a fireworks cruise back in June. I only took one picture, but here was the construction at that time...


----------



## AKNOTTS66

BWV Dreamin said:


> This is why I purchased a studio fixed week (49).


these fixed week studios are all sold out right?


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> these fixed week studios are all sold out right?



Unfortunately yes


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Unfortunately yes



Do you have a fixed week?


----------



## Philsfan77

Philsfan77 said:


> Unfortunately yes



I should rephrase this...my understanding from other posts throughout the boards is that the guaranteed weeks are sold out...might be worth it to check with your guide though to confirm.


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> Do you have a fixed week?



no...we don't typically book studio's so it didn't seem necessary to get one...if I was primarily booking studios I would definitely try to buy one for December so I'd know if I wanted to go in December I'd be locked in.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> no...we don't typically book studio's so it didn't seem necessary to get one...if I was primarily booking studios I would definitely try to buy one for December so I'd know if I wanted to go in December I'd be locked in.



I see. It’s great if you knew you’d go the same time every year, but in our case, (even though we go the same time), the week itself varies. It’s nice to have the convenience of your trip being automatically booked, though.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I know people who have purchased the fixed week but have yet to use it. It is flexible, you can convert to points even after your week is booked. It was a small upcharge.  So far we have used our December week (49) . We are finding this to be a great week. But great to convert to go at other times of the year.


----------



## Pyotr

BWV Dreamin said:


> I know people who have purchased the fixed week but have yet to use it. It is flexible, you can convert to points even after your week is booked. It was a small upcharge.  So far we have used our December week (49) . We are finding this to be a great week. But great to convert to go at other times of the year.



Too cold for my blood. I went in January with a couple friends and nearly froze. Give me 95 and humid any day.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Pyotr said:


> Too cold for my blood. I went in January with a couple friends and nearly froze. Give me 95 and humid any day.


Last December we had three days of 85 degree weather, followed by days in mid 70’s. Never once wore long pants.  Maybe we were lucky. But January is definitely colder than December.


----------



## Philsfan77

49 more days!


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> 49 more days!



So close! Staying at CCV?


----------



## Pyotr

29 days! I checked in online this morning. I know it’s early but I could not contain my excitement.


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> So close! Staying at CCV?



Yes!! Thank the sweet lord!!


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> 29 days! I checked in online this morning. I know it’s early but I could not contain my excitement.



LUCKY!!!


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> 29 days! I checked in online this morning. I know it’s early but I could not contain my excitement.






Philsfan77 said:


> 49 more days!



Hope you both have wonderful trips!!! Make sure you take pictures for us!!!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Does anyone think one day when CCV get a refurb theyll do the little bed under the TV like Boulder Ridge and Riviera have in their Deluxe Studios? Just wondered. Are CCV  Deluxe studios any smaller than other DVC rooms? I know Poly and Rivieras are 2 of the biggest Studios right?


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Does anyone think one day when CCV get a refurb theyll do the little bed under the TV like Boulder Ridge and Riviera have in their Deluxe Studios? Just wondered. Are CCV  Deluxe studios any smaller than other DVC rooms? I know Poly and Rivieras are 2 of the biggest Studios right?



Rooms are pretty tight at CCV. Not sure it would happen, but I’d like to see them myself. Poly rooms are very spacious.


----------



## Pyotr

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Does anyone think one day when CCV get a refurb theyll do the little bed under the TV like Boulder Ridge and Riviera have in their Deluxe Studios? Just wondered. Are CCV  Deluxe studios any smaller than other DVC rooms? I know Poly and Rivieras are 2 of the biggest Studios right?



The studios are too small to allow more than 4 guests. Occupancy is set by fire code, so even if they wanted to they couldn’t.

The only two studios that are smaller are BLT and the Tower Studios at the Riviera.


----------



## sleepydog25

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Does anyone think one day when CCV get a refurb theyll do the little bed under the TV like Boulder Ridge and Riviera have in their Deluxe Studios? Just wondered. Are CCV  Deluxe studios any smaller than other DVC rooms? I know Poly and Rivieras are 2 of the biggest Studios right?


My guess is they will not since those smaller murphy beds have been around long enough that DVC could have put them into CCV had they wished. At 338 sq ft vs 356, I'm theorizing Disney didn't feel as though the fit would be quite right, thus why CCV studios only sleep 4. (Also, see above.)


----------



## FFMickey

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Does anyone think one day when CCV get a refurb theyll do the little bed under the TV like Boulder Ridge and Riviera have in their Deluxe Studios? Just wondered. Are CCV  Deluxe studios any smaller than other DVC rooms? I know Poly and Rivieras are 2 of the biggest Studios right?


Most likely not. PVB has had the Murphy bed since construction and was built before CCV. If Disney wanted to, they would’ve added it to CCV during construction as well. I believe space is a big factor against it.


----------



## crvetter

Just finished a quickly planned two night stay. Here is my view from 1164 (Deluxe Studio)


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> Just finished a quickly planned two night stay. Here is my view from 1164 (Deluxe Studio)
> 
> View attachment 473756View attachment 473757



How was it?!! Give us details! Don’t post and run!


----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> How was it?!! Give us details! Don’t post and run!


Details to come after the trip. Just moved to VGF today for the next couple nights.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> Details to come after the trip. Just moved to VGF today for the next couple nights.



Ahhh ok!!!!! Have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Here is the view from room 1136, the lockoff portion of a two bedroom that we checked out of today:


The one bedroom portion is room 1138, which is a handicapped accessible room. It has a similar view but is a little further down the hall.



Our only request was high floor, and we did not need the Handicapped Accessible room, but that is what we got and we were not able to change.   Requests are not guaranteed, but we took our chances trying for an alternate studio room.  Oh well, it worked out ok and we had a great 10 days.   I will post more inside pictures soon.


----------



## mrsap

Thank you both for posting your room views! I’ll be sure to get them up on Page 1! Hope you had amazing trips!


----------



## jarestel

Pyotr said:


> The studios are too small to allow more than 4 guests. Occupancy is set by fire code, so even if they wanted to they couldn’t.


Actually, this is a DVC myth. The occupancy at BRV (VWL) studios used to be 4 people and when folks with 5 in their party would question this, they would be answered by posters here with the fire code argument. And then suddenly, one day without enlarging the property one inch, the studio occupancy changed from 4 to 5. So I'd be more inclined to go with the "not enough room to add the 5th bed" rather than the "fire code" reason.


----------



## crk1977

Please add us to the list of owners! 

*crk1977, 2019/November/June*

We are SO excited to be DVC members.  Also, we have our welcome home trip booked for 11/13/2020-11/18/2020.


----------



## Pooh12863

crk1977 said:


> Please add us to the list of owners!
> 
> *crk1977, 2019/November/June*
> 
> We are SO excited to be DVC members.  Also, we have our welcome home trip booked for 11/13/2020-11/18/2020.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Wakey

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here is the view from room 1136, the lockoff portion of a two bedroom that we checked out of today:
> View attachment 474046View attachment 474047View attachment 474048
> 
> The one bedroom portion is room 1138, which is a handicapped accessible room. It has a similar view but is a little further down the hall.
> View attachment 474058
> View attachment 474060View attachment 474061
> 
> Our only request was high floor, and we did not need the Handicapped Accessible room, but that is what we got and we were not able to change.   Requests are not guaranteed, but we took our chances trying for an alternate studio room.  Oh well, it worked out ok and we had a great 10 days.   I will post more inside pictures soon.




To be fair, if this is the room I get (also trying the alternate studio) you cannot complain- it is a very nice relaxing (and quite quiet I assume) outlook- looks lovely.


----------



## Pooh12863

jarestel said:


> Actually, this is a DVC myth. The occupancy at BRV (VWL) studios used to be 4 people and when folks with 5 in their party would question this, they would be answered by posters here with the fire code argument. And then suddenly, one day without enlarging the property one inch, the studio occupancy changed from 4 to 5. So I'd be more inclined to go with the "not enough room to add the 5th bed" rather than the "fire code" reason.



Room occupancy isn’t set by only the physical size of the rooms but by the physical size and locations of each emergency egress.


----------



## jarestel

Pooh12863 said:


> Room occupancy isn’t set by only the physical size of the rooms but by the physical size and locations of each emergency egress.


All I'm saying is that fire code experts here on these very boards claimed that the old VWL studios could not have 5 occupants due to fire codes. They were wrong. If DVC wanted to squeeze an extra bed into the CCV studios, they could certainly do that. Because they have done it before.


----------



## Philsfan77

AKNOTTS66 said:


> these fixed week studios are all sold out right?



I reached out to my guide, as I wanted to make sure I actually gave you accurate information, and I couldn't have been more wrong in my original post saying they were sold out. I asked specifically for Thanskgiving - December fixed weeks (roughly weeks 48-52) and he told me I could purchase any of those weeks if I wanted to. I didn't ask about other weeks, but I am going to assume that if those weeks are available, any weeks are available.


----------



## DVCsloth

Seems like they may have held back some inventory? I recently bought a small add on and they had no problem giving me my current use year and 2019 points. Really looking forward to our first stay in September.


----------



## mrsap

DVCsloth said:


> Seems like they may have held back some inventory? I recently bought a small add on and they had no problem giving me my current use year and 2019 points. Really looking forward to our first stay in September.



Congrats! They have to give you 2019 points if it’s still within your current UY.


----------



## striker1064

DVCsloth said:


> Seems like they may have held back some inventory? I recently bought a small add on and they had no problem giving me my current use year and 2019 points. Really looking forward to our first stay in September.



As far as I know CCV simply isn't totally sold out just yet. I believe I read they have around 100,000 points remaining (or probably less now). This jives with fixed weeks still being available as well.


----------



## mrsap

crk1977 said:


> Please add us to the list of owners!
> 
> *crk1977, 2019/November/June*
> 
> We are SO excited to be DVC members.  Also, we have our welcome home trip booked for 11/13/2020-11/18/2020.



and Congrats!!!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

Welcome Home!!


----------



## DVCsloth

New owner DVCsloth*January 2019* March
Made a mistake January 2020


----------



## cellomom

DVCsloth said:


> New owner DVCsloth*January 2019* March


Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## cellomom

crk1977 said:


> Please add us to the list of owners!
> 
> *crk1977, 2019/November/June*
> 
> We are SO excited to be DVC members.  Also, we have our welcome home trip booked for 11/13/2020-11/18/2020.


Congratulations so happy for you!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Here are some interior pics of room 1138. It is one of only two non-studio rooms on the first floor, and is handicapped accessible while the lockoff next door (1136) is not handicapped accessible. We had them both as a two bedroom lock off.

Note that there is not a door to close off the master bed and bath from the laundry area, so you have to leave the master to get into the bathroom, which is different from a regular 1 bedroom.
Also in the kitchen the microwave is on the counter, and the shelves under the counter roll out as a single unit to allow a wheelchair to roll under the counter.


----------



## Pooh12863

DVCsloth said:


> Seems like they may have held back some inventory? I recently bought a small add on and they had no problem giving me my current use year and 2019 points. Really looking forward to our first stay in September.


Welcome and congratulations.  

With a March use year 2019 points are your current use year, you were entitled to them.


----------



## mrsap

Page 1 is now updated


----------



## karen4546

crvetter said:


> You booked a "2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa" not a "2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa with Walk-in Shower" correct? Only the former will get you an alternate layout for the studio portion. With that being said there are 8 - "2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa"; 2 on the first floor and 1 on each floor 2-7. Of those 8, 7 are the alternate layout so the odds of getting one are high (the only non alternate layout is on the 1st floor).
> 
> The best way to make room requests for DVC is if you are an owners directly through MS, if you rented DVC points ask the owner submit the request, and finally if you paid cash through Disney it is recommended to call GS to make the request. The only request I would make is high floor as that guarantees the alternate layout if it is granted.


Yes I booked a 2BR lock off villa not lock off villa with walk in shower.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here are some interior pics of room 1138. It is one of only two non-studio rooms on the first floor, and is handicapped accessible while the lockoff next door (1136) is not handicapped accessible. We had them both as a two bedroom lock off.
> View attachment 474366View attachment 474367View attachment 474368View attachment 474369View attachment 474370View attachment 474371View attachment 474372View attachment 474375
> Note that there is not a door to close off the master bed and bath from the laundry area, so you have to leave the master to get into the bathroom, which is different from a regular 1 bedroom.
> Also in the kitchen the microwave is on the counter, and the shelves under the counter roll out as a single unit to allow a wheelchair to roll under the counter.



Just wanted to take a second to thank you for the pictures! The rooms are so beautiful. Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys... is there a Coke Freestyle machine now at the Lodge? Trying to help someone. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> Hey guys... is there a Coke Freestyle machine now at the Lodge? Trying to help someone. Thanks!!!!



I can tell you in 25 days.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> I can tell you in 25 days.



 thanks!


----------



## storey13

mrsap said:


> thanks!



I am probably in the minority, but I do not like the Coke Freestyle machines. I will occasionally get a traditional coke and they always taste weird to me compared to the traditional coke fountain.


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I do not like the Coke Freestyle machines. I will occasionally get a traditional coke and they always taste weird to me compared to the traditional coke fountain.



I no longer drink soda, but someone is asking in another thread. Someone said there’s a Freestyle Coke machine by Geyser Point. I cant picture it, and I just looked all over the internet, can’t find anything and it’s driving me crazy!!


----------



## mrsap

@storey13 ...PS - but I’ll admit... NOTHING compares to an old school fountain soda!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> I no longer drink soda, but someone is asking in another thread. Someone said there’s a Freestyle Coke machine by Geyser Point. I cant picture it, and I just looked all over the internet, can’t find anything and it’s driving me crazy!!


To the best of my memory it was still a normal soda machine when I was there at the beginning of December.


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> To the best of my memory it was still a normal soda machine when I was there at the beginning of December.



That’s what I remember, in RF. But they’re saying there’s a Freestyle machine near “Boulder Ridge pool and Geyser Point Grill area.” I can’t picture it for the life of me!!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> Hey guys... is there a Coke Freestyle machine now at the Lodge? Trying to help someone. Thanks!!!!


I was not able to find one there last week.  I used the regular fountain machines at both Geyser Point and Roaring Fork, as I consume a large amount of Diet Coke.   I did see that at Riviera they have both Freestyle machines in the QS restaurant and a regular mug fill fountain at Bar Riva...



storey13 said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I do not like the Coke Freestyle machines. I will occasionally get a traditional coke and they always taste weird to me compared to the traditional coke fountain.


I am with you.  I will drink either, but since I don't like the extra flavors offered in a Freestyle machine I prefer a straight fountain of Diet Coke.


mrsap said:


> I no longer drink soda, but someone is asking in another thread. Someone said there’s a Freestyle Coke machine by Geyser Point. I cant picture it, and I just looked all over the internet, can’t find anything and it’s driving me crazy!!


I just don't think it is there.  I thoroughly investigated last week and never saw it.  Perhaps it was a test, but I even doubt that.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> I was not able to find one there last week.  I used the regular fountain machines at both Geyser Point and Roaring Fork, as I consume a large amount of Diet Coke.   I did see that at Riviera they have both Freestyle machines in the QS restaurant and a regular mug fill fountain at Bar Riva...
> 
> 
> I am with you.  I will drink either, but since I don't like the extra flavors offered in a Freestyle machine I prefer a straight fountain of Diet Coke.
> 
> I just don't think it is there.  I thoroughly investigated last week and never saw it.  Perhaps it was a test, but I even doubt that.



Thank you!!! I could not picture it anywhere! And I was just there a year ago!


----------



## Starwind

storey13 said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I do not like the Coke Freestyle machines. I will occasionally get a traditional coke and they always taste weird to me compared to the traditional coke fountain.



I always do a fast flush with the "water" option (no cup beneath) before choosing my actual drink. I can't tolerate even small amounts of artificial sweetners and so far this method seems to have worked to remove whatever was last dispensed.

SW


----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> Hey guys... is there a Coke Freestyle machine now at the Lodge? Trying to help someone. Thanks!!!!


Not to repeat and clog the thread, but as all the other posters stated I didn’t see one last week. In fact I purposely went out of my way on my walk around the resort to see if they added it and CMs weren’t aware either.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> Not to repeat and clog the thread, but as all the other posters stated I didn’t see one last week. In fact I purposely went out of my way on my walk around the resort to see if they added it and CMs weren’t aware either.



Thank you!!! Clog the thread all you want!!!! I appreciate everyone’s feedback!!


----------



## storey13

Starwind said:


> I always do a fast flush with the "water" option (no cup beneath) before choosing my actual drink. I can't tolerate even small amounts of artificial sweetners and so far this method seems to have worked to remove whatever was last dispensed.
> 
> SW



Oh I’m well versed in the water trick! There is something that tastes odd about the original CocaCola from the freestyle machines, at least to me.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

mrsap said:


> I no longer drink soda, but someone is asking in another thread. Someone said there’s a Freestyle Coke machine by Geyser Point. I cant picture it, and I just looked all over the internet, can’t find anything and it’s driving me crazy!!


If they are saying its at the takeout window at geyser point then its not or wasnt from 12/27 to 1/4 because we filled our drink mugs at geyser point then and it was the same as roaring fork. Now if theres one over by the boulder ridge pool then maybe but not at Geyser Points takeout window.


----------



## mrsap

AKNOTTS66 said:


> If they are saying its at the takeout window at geyser point then its not or wasnt from 12/27 to 1/4 because we filled our drink mugs at geyser point then and it was the same as roaring fork. Now if theres one over by the boulder ridge pool then maybe but not at Geyser Points takeout window.



Thank you!!! Just so strange. Where could it even be by the pool?!! I don’t think they’d just slap it next to the pool for all to help themselves!! That thing would be empty in 10 minutes!!


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> Not to repeat and clog the thread, but as all the other posters stated I didn’t see one last week. In fact I purposely went out of my way on my walk around the resort to see if they added it and CMs weren’t aware either.



By the way... how was GF?!! Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Spetch

Looking at staying in a Cabin next feb before and after our cruise. Anyone have some suggestions on which ones are the best? Why? We have a 7 and 5 year old


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Spetch said:


> Looking at staying in a Cabin next feb before and after our cruise. Anyone have some suggestions on which ones are the best? Why? We have a 7 and 5 year old


You really can’t go wrong.  All the cabins are identical inside, but 13 are on the North side of the resort facing towards MK while the other 14 are on the South / East side facing Bay Lake and Discovery Island.   We requested the higher numbered ones the overlook Bay Lake for the sunrise view.   We got cabin 8019, which is in about the middle of that set.  The view was great, and we could see the fireworks from the balcony.  Some of the higher numbered cabins can be a long walk to the lobby and buses, and in general the walk is shorter from the lower numbered cabins on the North side, but it can still be a bit of a walk.  The other consideration is boat noise, which is louder for the North side ones as they are closer to the transportation boat dock.


----------



## mrsap

Spetch said:


> Looking at staying in a Cabin next feb before and after our cruise. Anyone have some suggestions on which ones are the best? Why? We have a 7 and 5 year old



Sounds like fun!! I’d definitely request one with a fireworks view!


----------



## Spetch

I guess we have to make the choice of which view we want. I was thinking closer to geyser point so we could avoid the boat noise and be close to the buses. We took a tour of one this  past summer and loved them. We usually stay a week at a time so we would have to combine points, however with the cruise taking up most of the week it works great without having to take from other years.

how is the porch hot tub? I personally am looking forward to a drink or two in there while the kids are asleep.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Philsfan77 said:


> I reached out to my guide, as I wanted to make sure I actually gave you accurate information, and I couldn't have been more wrong in my original post saying they were sold out. I asked specifically for Thanskgiving - December fixed weeks (roughly weeks 48-52) and he told me I could purchase any of those weeks if I wanted to. I didn't ask about other weeks, but I am going to assume that if those weeks are available, any weeks are available.


Studio weeks or one-two bedroom?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

When I purchased studio w/tub week 49, my guide told me I purchased the last week 49.


----------



## crvetter

BWV Dreamin said:


> Studio weeks or one-two bedroom?


Every room size (though perhaps not walk-in vs tub studios) has a GW available for every week of the year last I heard. Also @Philsfan77 clarified in this post (another thread) they were asking about studios.


Philsfan77 said:


> I actually just emailed my guide on Friday about this because it came up in the Owners of CCV thread, and I had been under the impression that they were sold out for December from other posts on various boards. My guide got back to me pretty much instantly and said they have every guaranteed week of December still available for a studio (I didn't ask about bigger rooms, because studio's are the issue there).





BWV Dreamin said:


> When I purchased studio w/tub week 49, my guide told me I purchased the last week 49.


If DVC can sell 35% of available rooms that means they can sell 35% of 78 studios each week of the year (assuming no one bought a FW on the lockoff 2 beds which I think is doubtful), so about 27 units each week. Only about 27 FW contracts were sold in total for CCV. It might be DVC didn't want to sell anymore so they considered the week sold out at the time or you bought before a final declaration was made making more available. Did you buy before the resort was fully declared, they could only sell the 35% cap on what was declared? Or it is possible the tubs were gone for that week but the walk-in showers were...

I will say when I talked to DVC about the FWs at the time I purchased literally no one at the sales office knew anything about the product. They kept assuring I could buy Thanksgiving week a guarantee even after I showed them it floated between 2 weeks. I had to go to corporate legal to discuss the issue who finally confirmed I was correct. So DVC knows very little on what it is selling here.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

crvetter said:


> Every room size (though perhaps not walk-in vs tub studios) has a GW available for every week of the year last I heard. Also @Philsfan77 clarified in this post (another thread) they were asking about studios.
> 
> 
> If DVC can sell 35% of available rooms that means they can sell 35% of 78 studios each week of the year (assuming no one bought a FW on the lockoff 2 beds which I think is doubtful), so about 27 units each week. Only about 27 FW contracts were sold in total for CCV. It might be DVC didn't want to sell anymore so they considered the week sold out at the time or you bought before a final declaration was made making more available. Did you buy before the resort was fully declared, they could only sell the 35% cap on what was declared? Or it is possible the tubs were gone for that week but the walk-in showers were...
> 
> I will say when I talked to DVC about the FWs at the time I purchased literally no one at the sales office knew anything about the product. They kept assuring I could buy Thanksgiving week a guarantee even after I showed them it floated between 2 weeks. I had to go to corporate legal to discuss the issue who finally confirmed I was correct. So DVC knows very little on what it is selling here.


So true,my guide was clueless. I told him I would not purchase unless I got a FW studio/tub 49. He made some calls ( ) and miraculously they released the week. It was then he said I got the last week 49. The resort was fully declared.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Spetch said:


> I guess we have to make the choice of which view we want. I was thinking closer to geyser point so we could avoid the boat noise and be close to the buses. We took a tour of one this  past summer and loved them. We usually stay a week at a time so we would have to combine points, however with the cruise taking up most of the week it works great without having to take from other years.
> 
> how is the porch hot tub? I personally am looking forward to a drink or two in there while the kids are asleep.



Our ideal location would be on the South / East side, as close to Geyser Point as possible.  (Like the ones they use for the tour...)  We did enjoy the hot tub.  It wasn't working when we got there, but they came and fixed it quickly.  It was nice and hot and had strong flow.  Having the music out there was nice too.  The only down side of it was the kids wanted to hop in it whenever we were at the room...


----------



## DisneyNut77

Hi Everyone! We will be heading to our happy place soon in a CCV studio. I was wondering if anyone knew if they still have the bottled shampoo, conditioner and lotion or if they switched to the pumps on the shower wall?


----------



## crvetter

DisneyNut77 said:


> Hi Everyone! We will be heading to our happy place soon in a CCV studio. I was wondering if anyone knew if they still have the bottled shampoo, conditioner and lotion or if they switched to the pumps on the shower wall?


My studio last week was still the individual small bottles.


----------



## DisneyNut77

crvetter said:


> My studio last week was still the individual small bottles.


 
That is so great to hear! I love their products. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## amuse-bouche

How many bathrooms are in a cabin?


----------



## kungaloosh22

Spetch said:


> I guess we have to make the choice of which view we want. I was thinking closer to geyser point so we could avoid the boat noise and be close to the buses. We took a tour of one this  past summer and loved them. We usually stay a week at a time so we would have to combine points, however with the cruise taking up most of the week it works great without having to take from other years.
> 
> how is the porch hot tub? I personally am looking forward to a drink or two in there while the kids are asleep.



We stayed in cabin 26 and _loved_ how remote it was (so quiet and peaceful!), plus the beautiful lake view and decent fireworks view. That said, I wouldn't choose that with young kids due to the distance, though I guess that depends on the kids. I also don't think I'd want that cabin right now due to the construction at the old River Country site. I walked out to cabin 26 during a quick WL visit in January, and I definitely noticed increased noise at that end of the cabin row, at least mid-day when I was there. I did spot a couple of deer just beyond the end of the path, which was fun. I'm guessing that path will open up when Reflections opens, and the "remote" cabins might no longer feel so remote, but we'll see. 

The hot tub was wonderful. Ours was set a bit too cool for our tastes. You can't adjust that yourself, but maintenance was happy to tweak it for us. 

We thought the cabin was heavenly. Due to the point cost we thought it might be one and done, but here we are again banking (and planning to borrow) for our next stay in 2021. Or if enough people come on that trip, we'll try a Grand Villa, which also looks spectacular, but I think we'll miss the patio and hot tub if we go that route. 



amuse-bouche said:


> How many bathrooms are in a cabin?



2 bathrooms


----------



## GrandCalifornian

amuse-bouche said:


> How many bathrooms are in a cabin?


There are two bathrooms, one that is only accessible from the Master and another that opens to the hallway next to the second bedroom, located behind the kitchen.  For us staying in the second bedroom we would have preferred direct access to the bathroom from that room, but instead had to go out to the hallway and around the corner to the bathroom.  It is a minor detail, but is one thing we prefer about the 2 bedrooms in the main building.


----------



## Philsfan77

BWV Dreamin said:


> Studio weeks or one-two bedroom?



I only asked about studio's. My guide actually emailed me the guaranteed week chart breakdown and I just got financing guides and pricing breakdowns in standard mail. I tried attaching the file he sent me - (not sure if thats allowed or if I did it right - and if it's not allowed, please delete).

Below is what he said in his email to me (probably why he mailed the pricing breakdowns and didn't email them).

_Keep in mind inventory can change at any time, but as of now:_
_They have at least one studio for weeks 48-52

I’ve attached how many points you need for each week.
_
_I can’t put cost in email, so call me when you have a minute to discuss._


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Philsfan77 said:


> I only asked about studio's. My guide actually emailed me the guaranteed week chart breakdown and I just got financing guides and pricing breakdowns in standard mail. I tried attaching the file he sent me - (not sure if thats allowed or if I did it right - and if it's not allowed, please delete).
> 
> Below is what he said in his email to me (probably why he mailed the pricing breakdowns and didn't email them).
> 
> _Keep in mind inventory can change at any time, but as of now:_
> _They have at least one studio for weeks 48-52
> 
> I’ve attached how many points you need for each week._
> 
> _I can’t put cost in email, so call me when you have a minute to discuss._


I’m on an IPad and it won’t open?? At any rate I believe you. Maybe my guide was referencing the studio/ tub configuration or maybe they just decided to release more since booking studios at that time is near impossible. Thanks for posting ( even though I cant open it)


----------



## DeletedAccount

*DeletedAccount*June 2019*August*

Loved my first stay at CCV back in August!

I have a question. I've heard on the DIS podcast and from other people that Geyser Point is one of the best quick service locations at WDW. We went there twice on our last stay - food was good, beer was good, price was great, and obviously awesome view. However, our servers both times seemed a little uninterested. Nothing came late and they weren't necessarily rude, but they seemed bored and just not particularly happy to wait on us. For us friendliness is a big priority when we eat out, especially at WDW. It just didn't seem to fit with the level of engagement that most CM's at CCV have, and it happened twice. Anybody had that experience there? Or do you think we just had two flukes in a row? I'll definitely try again next time.


----------



## Philsfan77

BWV Dreamin said:


> I’m on an IPad and it won’t open?? At any rate I believe you. Maybe my guide was referencing the studio/ tub configuration or maybe they just decided to release more since booking studios at that time is near impossible. Thanks for posting ( even though I cant open it)



Safe to say that my first time trying to attach something was a failure haha


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Safe to say that my first time trying to attach something was a failure haha



It’s ok. Not everyone can get an A on this board.


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> I’m on an IPad and it won’t open?? At any rate I believe you. Maybe my guide was referencing the studio/ tub configuration or maybe they just decided to release more since booking studios at that time is near impossible. Thanks for posting ( even though I cant open it)



*Hope*...maybe this will help.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> *Hope*...maybe this will help.
> 
> View attachment 475444


Granny to the rescue!! Thanks ((hugs)). Well that is the same chart. However, I bought my FW at $165/pt. ( I think).What are they selling for now? Does anyone know what the selling price per point was before they “closed”out?


----------



## sachilles

The guaranteed week points are a lot more reasonable than I would have guessed. We more or less go the same time every year, was really tempted to do a guaranteed week, but just knew that if we did something would change on our end.

Headed to CCV in just 4 days for or first trip as DVC members.  Addonitis is already setting in, and we haven't even got beyond a reservation yet.


----------



## crvetter

BWV Dreamin said:


> Granny to the rescue!! Thanks ((hugs)). Well that is the same chart. However, I bought my FW at $165/pt. ( I think).What are they selling for now? Does anyone know what the selling price per point was before they “closed”out?


How did you get it for $165? Was it perhaps $182-188, because at that time it was the sale price after the full declaration at the end of 2018, beginning of 2019? $188 was the price point before it went to $210 and now currently at $210.


----------



## Philsfan77

BWV Dreamin said:


> Granny to the rescue!! Thanks ((hugs)). Well that is the same chart. However, I bought my FW at $165/pt. ( I think).What are they selling for now? Does anyone know what the selling price per point was before they “closed”out?



$220 per point was what the financing paperwork they mailed me had. I wasn't looking to actually add on, so I shredded it unfortunately. 

They also provided me this site and it has all the updated pricing information for each resort (for the ones they currently aren't selling, you have to click on the name of the resort to get the cost per point/financing information):

https://www.dvcexplorer.com/qm/index.aspx
username: welcome
password: home


----------



## Philsfan77

crvetter said:


> How did you get it for $165? Was it perhaps $182-188, because at that time it was the sale price after the full declaration at the end of 2018, beginning of 2019? $188 was the price point before it went to $210 and now currently at $210.



perhaps bought enough points for developers credits and things of that nature? They have similar deals for Riviera right now if you buy 200 or more points (current price is $195, but if you buy 200 points - with the deals - it will really cost you $173-$174 per point I believe).


----------



## crvetter

Philsfan77 said:


> perhaps bought enough points for developers credits and things of that nature? They have similar deals for Riviera right now if you buy 200 or more points (current price is $195, but if you buy 200 points - with the deals - it will really cost you $173-$174 per point I believe).


At that time FW didn't qualify for incentives unless they bought in or after August 2019 but at that point CCV went sold out and was $210 (might have gone to $220 at that point).

If they weren't mistaken and got it for $165 that is an amazing deal and I am curious how it was offered.


----------



## Philsfan77

crvetter said:


> At that time FW didn't qualify for incentives unless they bought in or after August 2019 but at that point CCV went sold out and was $210 (might have gone to $220 at that point).
> 
> If they weren't mistaken and got it for $165 that is an amazing deal and I am curious how it was offered.



I did not realize FW didn't qualify...learn something new everyday here.


----------



## SPLzero

We stayed in 4106 for our last stay.  4106 is a dedicated 1 bedroom with the fridge not cross from the kitchen but along the wall next to the front door. It was quite possible to worst layout. The pantry on the far right of the kitchen was replaced with a closet and to go from the kitchen to the bathroom/bedroom you had to zig zag around the washing machine.   Are all the dedicated 1 bedrooms like this or is 4106 just a special room.


----------



## Granny

Philsfan77 said:


> Safe to say that my first time trying to attach something was a failure haha



It wasn't really an error...you posted a .pdf file.  I had to allow a pop up window to view it, which I wouldn't know how to do on an iPad.

I just converted the file to a .jpg file which is easier to work with and post.  Don't give up trying to attach photos and such!


----------



## mrsap

Just got this email if anyone is interested!!


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> Just got this email if anyone is interested!!
> 
> View attachment 475578


That’s what, $195 a point? I’m not in a position to add on any points at the moment. I think I’ll add on a resale contract in a year or two.


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> That’s what, $195 a point? I’m not in a position to add on any points at the moment. I think I’ll add on a resale contract in a year or two.


It is close to it yeah, effectively ~$194 a point. I'm with you on adding on again in 1-2 years (either more at CCV or Riviera Resale, wait on see on Riviera), though if you needed direct points this is a good deal for a sold-out resort.


----------



## Pyotr

crvetter said:


> It is close to it yeah, effectively ~$194 a point. I'm with you on adding on again in 1-2 years (either more at CCV or Riviera Resale, wait on see on Riviera), though if you needed direct points this is a good deal for a sold-out resort.



CCV resale contracts are selling for $150ish. I saw one 150 point contract go for $145. That is likely the direction we will go when the time is right. I liked the Riviera when I was there but not enough to buy. If preferred studios are available at the 7th month mark, I’ll just use my direct points to book there.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> It is close to it yeah, effectively ~$194 a point. I'm with you on adding on again in 1-2 years (either more at CCV or Riviera Resale, wait on see on Riviera), though if you needed direct points this is a good deal for a sold-out resort.



How was your trip?!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

SPLzero said:


> We stayed in 4106 for our last stay.  4106 is a dedicated 1 bedroom with the fridge not cross from the kitchen but along the wall next to the front door. It was quite possible to worst layout. The pantry on the far right of the kitchen was replaced with a closet and to go from the kitchen to the bathroom/bedroom you had to zig zag around the washing machine.   Are all the dedicated 1 bedrooms like this or is 4106 just a special room.



We stayed in a dedicated one bedroom on our last trip and it was tucked in a corner next to the elevators (quiet though, we didn't hear a thing). Our view was the roof, but we didn't care as we weren't in the room much that trip. The only differences I noticed was the shelving area with hooks by the master bedroom was missing and the bathroom was smaller by just a tad. We didn't have the big vanity, just a porcelain sink. We were on the 6th floor. We had specifically requested a dedicated one bedroom so my guess is all of them are a little different.


----------



## amuse-bouche

SPLzero said:


> We stayed in 4106 for our last stay.  4106 is a dedicated 1 bedroom with the fridge not cross from the kitchen but along the wall next to the front door. It was quite possible to worst layout. The pantry on the far right of the kitchen was replaced with a closet and to go from the kitchen to the bathroom/bedroom you had to zig zag around the washing machine.   Are all the dedicated 1 bedrooms like this or is 4106 just a special room.


No, they are not all like that.



Memorymakerfor4 said:


> We stayed in a dedicated one bedroom on our last trip and it was tucked in a corner next to the elevators (quiet though, we didn't hear a thing). Our view was the roof, but we didn't care as we weren't in the room much that trip. The only differences I noticed was the shelving area with hooks by the master bedroom was missing and the bathroom was smaller by just a tad. We didn't have the big vanity, just a porcelain sink. We were on the 6th floor. We had specifically requested a dedicated one bedroom so my guess is all of them are a little different.


I wouldn't like to lose the big vanity or the hooks and shelving.

I didn't realize that there are differences in the 1 bedroom layouts at CC. Good to know that I shouldn't expect it to always be the same.


----------



## Pooh12863

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> We stayed in a dedicated one bedroom on our last trip and it was tucked in a corner next to the elevators (quiet though, we didn't hear a thing). Our view was the roof, but we didn't care as we weren't in the room much that trip. The only differences I noticed was the shelving area with hooks by the master bedroom was missing and the bathroom was smaller by just a tad. We didn't have the big vanity, just a porcelain sink. We were on the 6th floor. We had specifically requested a dedicated one bedroom so my guess is all of them are a little different.



Was that perhaps an ADA accessible room?


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Pooh12863 said:


> Was that perhaps an ADA accessible room?



Nope. My guess is it was just a little smaller as it was in a corner. I want very badly to say it was 6106, but just can't remember. Right around the corner from the elevators by the little bridge in the lobby.


----------



## Pooh12863

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Nope. My guess is it was just a little smaller as it was in a corner. I want very badly to say it was 6106, but just can't remember. Right around the corner from the elevators by the little bridge in the lobby.



I asked because I know other DVC resorts use the wall hung sinks in lieu of the the vanities.


----------



## sachilles

Just over 24 hours until our first DVC check in at Copper Creek. Can't wait to sit water side at Geyser point and enjoy a beverage.


----------



## FFMickey

We got our next trip booked for September, but we are sad we aren't going to be staying at our home resort. We decided to add a few days onto our trip to be there for a DHS MM in September and we were able to save some points and stay at BCV. We thought about doing a split stay, but after the last couple of years doing split stays, we are done packing and moving mid-vacation. We are definitely going to be heading over to the lodge and relax at Geyser Point sometime during the trip.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

sachilles said:


> Just over 24 hours until our first DVC check in at Copper Creek. Can't wait to sit water side at Geyser point and enjoy a beverage.


Soak it all in!!


----------



## mrsap

sachilles said:


> Just over 24 hours until our first DVC check in at Copper Creek. Can't wait to sit water side at Geyser point and enjoy a beverage.



I hope you have a great trip! Please take some pictures for us!


----------



## FFMickey

Well, I managed to convince my DW that we had to spend sometime at our home before venturing out to BCV. We are going to be planning our MK and AK days around being at CCV!


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> Well, I managed to convince my DW that we had to spend sometime at our home before venturing out to BCV. We are going to be planning our MK and AK days around being at CCV!



Funny, I just said to DH the other night I miss WL. Might try to get back next summer. I feel so guilty  Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## FFMickey

mrsap said:


> Funny, I just said to DH the other night I miss WL. Might try to get back next summer. I feel so guilty  Hope you have a great trip!


I kept seeing pictures and said, if the days we need open up, we’ll go for the split stay. I need to get off the RAT before I make more changes.   I might have a DVC problem.


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> I kept seeing pictures and said, if the days we need open up, we’ll go for the split stay. I need to get off the RAT before I make more changes.   I might have a DVC problem.


----------



## FFMickey

Forgot to add, we’ll be at CCV from Sep 6-10.


----------



## MrsBooch

We are going to be in CCV November 25-30 in a 1 bedroom. It's our first time staying in our home resort. I'M SO EXCITED. We are going to be doing mostly a resort only stay, one day at the parks, time at Disney Springs and that's it.


----------



## MilesMouse

We’ll finally be making our first home resort stay at CCV Dec 2-6. So excited to stay there during Christmas time!

Kind of crazy to think we’ll have stayed at SSR, BLT, AKL, GF, and OKW before we’ve done a CCV stay. This is why DVC is addicting haha


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Funny, I just said to DH the other night I miss WL. Might try to get back next summer. I feel so guilty  Hope you have a great trip!



Did you decide on your dates for June yet?


----------



## Pooh12863

FFMickey said:


> I kept seeing pictures and said, if the days we need open up, we’ll go for the split stay. I need to get off the RAT before I make more changes.  I might have a DVC problem.



If your not on the RAT at least 10 times daily are you really even trying?  

I've got a BWV-BWV  split stay I've been trying to pick up two days in a boardwalk view for the past 3 months, hopefully something opens up at the 7 month window.


----------



## Pooh12863

MilesMouse said:


> We’ll finally be making our first home resort stay at CCV Dec 2-6. So excited to stay there during Christmas time!
> 
> Kind of crazy to think we’ll have stayed at SSR, BLT, AKL, GF, and OKW before we’ve done a CCV stay. This is why DVC is addicting haha



Wilderness Lodge at Christmas is amazing.


----------



## MilesMouse

Pooh12863 said:


> Wilderness Lodge at Christmas is amazing.


100% agree. We always stop by the lobby and relax or eat at WC during Christmas to take it in. I think actually staying there will multiply that feeling by at least 10.


----------



## MrsBooch

MilesMouse said:


> 100% agree. We always stop by the lobby and relax or eat at WC during Christmas to take it in. I think actually staying there will multiply that feeling by at least 10.



AND they have the Gingerbread log cabin now with some seasonal treats


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Wilderness Lodge at Christmas is amazing.



Couldn’t agree more.


----------



## mrsap

By the way, I updated Page 1 with everyone’s vacation dates.


----------



## DeletedAccount

mrsap said:


> By the way, I updated Page 1 with everyone’s vacation dates.



'


----------



## mrsap

skoven said:


> Can I add my name to the owners list?Just bought last year and love it!
> _skoven*June 2019*August_




Happy you found us! I’ll be happy to add you. I’ll take care of it right now. Congrats!


----------



## Pooh12863

skoven said:


> Can I add my name to the owners list?Just bought last year and love it!
> _skoven*June 2019*August_



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## SpaceYeti

I just added 105 points! Woohoo!


----------



## Pooh12863

SpaceYeti said:


> I just added 105 points! Woohoo!


Congratulations.


----------



## cellomom

SpaceYeti said:


> I just added 105 points! Woohoo!


Congratulation!


----------



## ECMD2018

Been well over 18 months since my last trip to WL/CC --  Just wondering, have they done anything to improve the coffee situation?  Last time Roaring Fork was only real option and the machine wasn't working -- for a Northwest themed resort would still be a good addition, even if just a small stand like at Beach Club    Anyway, just wondering on a Sunday a.m.


----------



## SpaceYeti

cellomom said:


> Congratulation!


Thank you! Now I just need to spend them wisely. Which for me is easier said than done.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

ECMD2018 said:


> Been well over 18 months since my last trip to WL/CC --  Just wondering, have they done anything to improve the coffee situation?  Last time Roaring Fork was only real option and the machine wasn't working -- for a Northwest themed resort would still be a good addition, even if just a small stand like at Beach Club    Anyway, just wondering on a Sunday a.m.


Roaring Fork is still the only option.   They tried having a stand at Territory Lounge a couple of years ago, but they aren't doing it now, and Geyser Point isn't open in the morning either.


----------



## ECMD2018

GrandCalifornian said:


> Roaring Fork is still the only option.   They tried having a stand at Territory Lounge a couple of years ago, but they aren't doing it now, and Geyser Point isn't open in the morning either.


Thanks.  That's too bad, but I'm sure I will manage!


----------



## Spridell

Pooh12863 said:


> Wilderness Lodge at Christmas is amazing.



Stayed there 3 years ago christmas time using cash by the second night we were purchasing DVC and CCV became our home resort.  THe lobby and the decorations did it in for us.

There is nothing like WL during Christmas time.


----------



## SpaceYeti

ECMD2018 said:


> Thanks.  That's too bad, but I'm sure I will manage!


I've resigned myself to the fact that I need to pack my own pour drip unit if I want good coffee at WDW. Highly recommend the Chemex travel bundle if you don't mind packing it for your trip .


----------



## storey13

Quick question for my CCV fans out there. Do the TV's in the CCV rooms have the YouTube app on them? Just trying to figure out if I need to bring our Roku or Apple TV for our October trip. Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> Quick question for my CCV fans out there. Do the TV's in the CCV rooms have the YouTube app on them? Just trying to figure out if I need to bring our Roku or Apple TV for our October trip. Thanks!



I do not recall any apps on the tv’s, but someone who was there more recently might be able to answer more definitively.


----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> I do not recall any apps on the tv’s, but someone who was there more recently might be able to answer more definitively.


There wasn’t any when I was there in February. I was looking to see considering it is newer.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> There wasn’t any when I was there in February. I was looking to see considering it is newer.



Thank you


----------



## storey13

mrsap said:


> Thank you



Yes, thank you! I guess I will add our Roku to our packing list!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I think they somehow lock down the menu so we couldn’t deviate from the regular channel selection. I will say we LOVED the newer tv’s at CCV!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> I actually really liked the redacted chart. They lowered the 2 bedroom during magic season, when I normally travel, from 48 per night to 45.
> 
> I’m curious to see what changes are going to be made for 2021.



Is there any way to see this redacted points chart? I'm curious to what may be coming for Studio point costs in the future lol


----------



## BWV Dreamin

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Is there any way to see this redacted points chart? I'm curious to what may be coming for Studio point costs in the future lol


Disney could only change a certain percentage of the points chart the last go round. Rumor has it next year the first two weeks ( and maybe more) of December will see an increase in the points chart due to demand. Of course another season will need to be lowered. I look for this to be more than a rumor....


----------



## AKNOTTS66

BWV Dreamin said:


> Disney could only change a certain percentage of the points chart the last go round. Rumor has it next year the first two weeks ( and maybe more) of December will see an increase in the points chart due to demand. Of course another season will need to be lowered. I look for this to be more than a rumor....


Okay understood  I was just curious in their trend they were headed, at least for summer months


----------



## striker1064

BWV Dreamin said:


> Disney could only change a certain percentage of the points chart the last go round. Rumor has it next year the first two weeks ( and maybe more) of December will see an increase in the points chart due to demand. Of course another season will need to be lowered. I look for this to be more than a rumor....



I'll be shocked if this doesn't happen. It was pretty surprising to see early December stick at the same points cost for 2021. A fixed week for early December would be a heck of a deal while you can still get it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

striker1064 said:


> I'll be shocked if this doesn't happen. It was pretty surprising to see early December stick at the same points cost for 2021. A fixed week for early December would be a heck of a deal while you can still get it.


That’s why I did..


----------



## amuse-bouche

BWV Dreamin said:


> That’s why I did..


Me too!


----------



## striker1064

BWV Dreamin said:


> That’s why I did..



We have a fixed week for Wine & Dine race weekend and if the first/second week of December wouldn't have been so close to that week, we would have already bought another one.


----------



## sleepydog25

ECMD2018 said:


> Thanks.  That's too bad, but I'm sure I will manage!


Re: coffee at the Lodge. It sucks. As mentioned, they had a coffee bar pop up about three years or more ago, and they sold decent coffee, lattes, etc.; in addition, they had several pastries. Nice set up in TL. It went away after several weeks. It made a brief appearance several months to a year later, but then it also disappeared. There's been no attempt since to provide decent coffee. We always drive, so we simply pack a spare Keurig and pods in order to survive for a week. For a "deluxe" resort, they offer neither commensurate coffee nor actually a deluxe dining experience anywhere on property. Moderately priced hotels outside of Disney offer as much or more.


----------



## Pyotr

I should be at Lodge this morning sipping on coffee on a bench near Bay Lake.....


----------



## TheHill’s

Pyotr said:


> I should be at Lodge this morning sipping on coffee on a bench near Bay Lake.....


I feel your pain, we are 10 days out from our planned trip.
Have you’ve managed to rearrange your trip?


----------



## mrsap

I’m so sorry to everyone who had to cancel their trips. Did you guys already reschedule?


----------



## TheHill’s

mrsap said:


> I’m so sorry to everyone who had to cancel their trips. Did you guys already reschedule?


We made the really tough decision last weekend to move the trip. We can’t get in at The Lodge but BLT had availability for July. 
Our flights were booked on airmiles so they’ve been moved too.

The only problem we’ve got is we’ve now have 150 points in holding with a June UY! We have contacted David’s Rental and they are listing them for us but I’m sure there are plenty of other owners doing the same!!
We know we could use them for RCI but the whole point of DVC for us was to use the points for stays at Disney. 
I know our situation is a mere blip on the richter scale compared to what’s going on in the world right now. 
We’ll also have to see how long Trump intends on keeping the UK travel ban. 

How are you doing? How are things near you?


----------



## mrsap

TheHill’s said:


> We made the really tough decision last weekend to move the trip. We can’t get in at The Lodge but BLT had availability for July.
> Our flights were booked on airmiles so they’ve been moved too.
> 
> The only problem we’ve got is we’ve now have 150 points in holding with a June UY! We have contacted David’s Rental and they are listing them for us but I’m sure there are plenty of other owners doing the same!!
> We know we could use them for RCI but the whole point of DVC for us was to use the points for stays at Disney.
> I know our situation is a mere blip on the richter scale compared to what’s going on in the world right now.
> We’ll also have to see how long Trump intends on keeping the UK travel ban.
> 
> How are you doing? How are things near you?



I’m sorry you are going through this. It's beyond crazy. Hope someone rents your points! We are good! Still have a few months before our trip, so I’m hoping things will be back to ‘normal’ by then.


----------



## jimim

We cx’ed our April trip. but the  positive is we r staying over at  boulder ridge in a 1 bedroom. We haven’t stayed over at the lodge in years. And this is our first time in a 1 bedroom. We r excited.


----------



## Pyotr

My trip has been rescheduled for June but we are unable to get the rooms we need at the lodge. We will be staying at Kidani instead. I had the perfect weekend planed with the 9 of us ending with dinner at Artist Point.

It totally sucks but it’s beyond my control.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> My trip has been rescheduled for June but we are unable to get the rooms we need at the lodge. We will be staying at Kidani instead. I had the perfect weekend planed with the 9 of us ending with dinner at Artist Point.
> 
> It totally sucks but it’s beyond my control.



Happy you still were able to get a room. Don’t give up, something might pop up! Did you create a waitlist?


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> Happy you still were able to get a room. Don’t give up, something might pop up! Did you create a waitlist?



No. I’m fine with Kidani. I booked a 1 bedroom and my parents and in laws both booked a cash studio.

It’s slim pickings on ADRs for 9 people though.


----------



## Philsfan77

we are cancelling as well...already booked for CCV for October and December...working on trying to reallocate the points form this trip to the one for October, so that we can bank the October points forward and get another trip in next year


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> we are cancelling as well...already booked for CCV for October and December...working on trying to reallocate the points form this trip to the one for October, so that we can bank the October points forward and get another trip in next year



I hope everything works out!


----------



## Pyotr

Cancelled my June trip and rebooked a Poly studio for July.  At least I have a studio booked at CC for October.


----------



## Pyotr

I was able to switch my April 28 Moonlight Magic room to CCV. Yes, I’m fully aware that it’s not likely to open.

It is what it is.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> I was able to switch my April 28 Moonlight Magic room to CCV. Yes, I’m fully aware that it’s not likely to open.
> 
> It is what it is.



We’ll keep our fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> We’ll keep our fingers crossed for you!!!



I gave up on Disney being open for Moonlight Magic and rescheduled an anniversary trip with my wife in August. This craziness will be over by then right?


----------



## vwlfan

We canceled 4/4-4/9. No way.

haven't rescheduled Yet. But think the further out you go the more likely you can go and enjoy. That’s if everyone does what they have to do to obstruct the infection.


----------



## Jedimom33

We're still planning for our first stay at CCV, in early June...haven't changed anything yet. Sure hope we get to try this resort!


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> I gave up on Disney being open for Moonlight Magic and rescheduled an anniversary trip with my wife in August. This craziness will be over by then right?



I’m staying confident for my summer trip. I will not give up hope and I will not cancel until they tell me I have to.


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> I’m staying confident for my summer trip. I will not give up hope and I will not cancel until they tell me I have to.



I have a stay at the poly In July. I’m confident that everything will be okay then. 

I just has to accept that Moonlight Magic for April 28 wasn’t going to happen.


----------



## striker1064

Pyotr said:


> I gave up on Disney being open for Moonlight Magic and rescheduled an anniversary trip with my wife in August. This craziness will be over by then right?



We have an early June weekend reservation at Swan with some friends and I'm just hoping that will still be usable. But I'm not sure.


----------



## mrsap

Hi Everyone! Hope you are all doing well and staying healthy.


----------



## MrsBooch

Hey everyone! I had to cancel a March reservation but was able to use the points and add three more days onto our thanksgiving week trip. We'll be in CCV for our first time in our home resort for Thanksgiving - 8 days in a 1 bedroom and I'm SO EXCITEDDDD.
It's great to have something to look forward to.

I've never been to Disney for Thanksgiving and I've never stayed at Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek. The one bedroom looks lovely as well.

I'm wavering between wanting to do the parks and wanting to just do resort time and checking out other resorts because the Christmas decorations will be up and I don't know if I want to be in huge crowds just yet but we'll see. 

Having something to look forward to and plan for is like therapy for me right now


----------



## mrsap

MrsBooch said:


> Hey everyone! I had to cancel a March reservation but was able to use the points and add three more days onto our thanksgiving week trip. We'll be in CCV for our first time in our home resort for Thanksgiving - 8 days in a 1 bedroom and I'm SO EXCITEDDDD.
> It's great to have something to look forward to.
> 
> I've never been to Disney for Thanksgiving and I've never stayed at Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek. The one bedroom looks lovely as well.
> 
> I'm wavering between wanting to do the parks and wanting to just do resort time and checking out other resorts because the Christmas decorations will be up and I don't know if I want to be in huge crowds just yet but we'll see.
> 
> Having something to look forward to and plan for is like therapy for me right now



I’ve spent a few Thanksgiving’s at the Lodge, and I can’t even begin to tell you how beautiful it is! The atmosphere is so peaceful, yet cheerful!! I’ll post some pictures from 2018. Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## MrsBooch

mrsap said:


> I’ve spent a few Thanksgiving’s at the Lodge, and I can’t even begin to tell you how beautiful it is! The atmosphere is so peaceful, yet cheerful!! I’ll post some pictures from 2018. Hope you have a great time!!
> 
> View attachment 485014
> 
> 
> View attachment 485018
> 
> View attachment 485015
> 
> View attachment 485017



oh my goodnessss!!! that tree is SO BEAUTIFUL!! the resort is so pretty - I forget every time and then I see pictures and I remember again - I also love that everything is under one roof for the most part. We were in the poly last december and dont get me wrong - we LOVE polynesian - but you're walking everywhere for everything.


----------



## mrsap

MrsBooch said:


> oh my goodnessss!!! that tree is SO BEAUTIFUL!! the resort is so pretty - I forget every time and then I see pictures and I remember again - I also love that everything is under one roof for the most part. We were in the poly last december and dont get me wrong - we LOVE polynesian - but you're walking everywhere for everything.



I love Poly too - just not during the Christmas season. (Unless you like hearing about a Tiki bringing you presents repeatedly ) It just doesn’t have the same Christmas spirit as WL and GF (in my opinion.)


----------



## MrsBooch

mrsap said:


> I love Poly too - just not during the Christmas season. (Unless you like hearing about a Tiki bringing you presents repeatedly ) It just doesn’t have the same Christmas spirit as WL and GF (in my opinion.)



OMG you are so right!! It's definitely pretty but not traditionally christmas - I also love that you can see the electrical water pagaent from WL - at Geiser Point right? That's probably my favorite part of the night each night at Poly - just hearing that silly weird music play for some reason and the floats go by, I just couldnt stop smiling.


----------



## mrsap

MrsBooch said:


> OMG you are so right!! It's definitely pretty but not traditionally christmas - I also love that you can see the electrical water pagaent from WL - at Geiser Point right? That's probably my favorite part of the night each night at Poly - just hearing that silly weird music play for some reason and the floats go by, I just couldnt stop smiling.



Yes! Right along the water are tables and chairs or a stone ledge where you can sit. You can also see it from some water view or courtyard view rooms!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Praying we can keep our December reservation!!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Praying we can keep our December reservation!!



I’m still holding onto our summer and fall vacations. Just hoping for the best. After all this being stuck at home 24-7, a vacation would be much needed!!!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

MrsBooch said:


> Hey everyone! I had to cancel a March reservation but was able to use the points and add three more days onto our thanksgiving week trip. We'll be in CCV for our first time in our home resort for Thanksgiving - 8 days in a 1 bedroom and I'm SO EXCITEDDDD.
> It's great to have something to look forward to.
> 
> I've never been to Disney for Thanksgiving and I've never stayed at Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek. The one bedroom looks lovely as well.
> 
> I'm wavering between wanting to do the parks and wanting to just do resort time and checking out other resorts because the Christmas decorations will be up and I don't know if I want to be in huge crowds just yet but we'll see.
> 
> Having something to look forward to and plan for is like therapy for me right now



One of my favorite things is walking back home into the WL lobby every day after going out. So relaxing! I say take time to do both parks and resort time! Going in knowing it will be busy and just taking time to soak in the decoration everywhere will definitely help for a good time. We scheduled a meal at the resorts we wanted to see decorations at and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Philsfan77

BWV Dreamin said:


> Praying we can keep our December reservation!!



Same with me...we should be on the magical express right now on our way to Copper Creek for some pool time before the Villains party right now. Hoping our December trip, can still happen.


----------



## CopperCreekBear

New to the boards here! Bought Copper Creek last year. First stay Dec 2020 in a 1 bedroom villa! So excited. October use year!


----------



## mrsap

CopperCreekBear said:


> New to the boards here! Bought Copper Creek last year. First stay Dec 2020 in a 1 bedroom villa! So excited. October use year!



 Happy you found us!!! I’ll be sure to add you to the Owners List!!


----------



## dbogen

I knew getting 2 studios for May 2020 was to good to be true.  While Disney hasn't cancelled it yet, I am sure it is only a matter of time.


----------



## mrsap

dbogen said:


> I knew getting 2 studios for May 2020 was to good to be true.  While Disney hasn't cancelled it yet, I am sure it is only a matter of time.



Don’t count it out yet. Try to be positive!


----------



## dbogen

mrsap said:


> Don’t count it out yet. Try to be positive!



I don't know if I would want to go, we are from CT and we are just hitting peak


----------



## BWV Dreamin

The problem for us, even with our December ressie, is how is Disney going to reopen? We know there is a second cycle to come, most likely fall. No vaccine will be ready. The virus is not going away. What kind of trip would it be even if the resorts and some attractions are open? We are high risk ( age and health conditions) so we are probably foregoing this December trip. We have time to cancel so still watching and waiting.


----------



## xWilliam

Added on 200 more points back in February, bringing us to 300 total. Our use year is in March, and they still gave us 200 banked points from 2019 since we were 6 days from switching into the 2020 use year. We scrambled to figure out how to use these points since they will expire if we didn't use them. We cancelled all our 2020 reservations and rebooked with 2019 points instead of 2020 points, and then booked a few nights at the grand Californian to bring us to using 200 exactly. Since we'll be banking our 2020 points into 2021, we decided next year to stay a week in the cabins! Really excited!!


----------



## npatellye

mrsap said:


> I’m still holding onto our summer and fall vacations. Just hoping for the best. After all this being stuck at home 24-7, a vacation would be much needed!!!


I feel the same way! We decided last week to book a mid-August vacation after cancelling May, November, and Christmas. I was shocked to find a two bedroom at CCV on Sunday morning to replace my OKW reservation. I haven’t been to WL in 25 years so I’m hoping to be able to go!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Avery&Todd

So we decided to change our June 13-20 trip to Dec 17-23rd but we're now on a waitlist for CCV in a 2br villa - has anyone had a WL come through for CCV? I know it's a smaller DVC resort and my chances are slim but I'm holding my breath!  My 7-month booking window for an alternate DVC resort isn't for another 5 weeks...ugh!

I'm just glad we were able to re-book our trip!


----------



## storey13

Avery&Todd said:


> So we decided to change our June 13-20 trip to Dec 17-23rd but we're now on a waitlist for CCV in a 2br villa - has anyone had a WL come through for CCV? I know it's a smaller DVC resort and my chances are slim but I'm holding my breath!  My 7-month booking window for an alternate DVC resort isn't for another 5 weeks...ugh!
> 
> I'm just glad we were able to re-book our trip!



I decided to add one day to our late October trip for a 2 bedroom villa. Now Oct 24th thru Nov 2nd. I had the room waitlisted. Weird thing is that I kept checking the room availability myself and after about a week I found the room was available, but my waitlist still showed as waitlisted. Did you try to waitlist your entire week as one waitlist or did you break it up in 3 or 4 day increments? I would think that would be a hard week to get a full week to come through but you never know what can happen.


----------



## MrsBooch

Avery&Todd said:


> So we decided to change our June 13-20 trip to Dec 17-23rd but we're now on a waitlist for CCV in a 2br villa - has anyone had a WL come through for CCV? I know it's a smaller DVC resort and my chances are slim but I'm holding my breath!  My 7-month booking window for an alternate DVC resort isn't for another 5 weeks...ugh!
> 
> I'm just glad we were able to re-book our trip!



I've actually seen a lot of turnover for 2bedrooms. Thanksgiving week just became available for 2 bedrooms not too long ago - you just have to keep looking/get that waitlist action going.


----------



## Avery&Todd

storey13 said:


> I decided to add one day to our late October trip for a 2 bedroom villa. Now Oct 24th thru Nov 2nd. I had the room waitlisted. Weird thing is that I kept checking the room availability myself and after about a week I found the room was available, but my waitlist still showed as waitlisted. Did you try to waitlist your entire week as one waitlist or did you break it up in 3 or 4 day increments? I would think that would be a hard week to get a full week to come through but you never know what can happen.


I honestly have not done a waitlist yet as this was our Welcome Home trip so I was on the phone with MS and they created it for me.  When I log into my account I can see that I have the waitlist there -and its for all 6 nights.

My other thought is to waitlist BRV when my 7 month window opens in 5 weeks - but only 5 nights are available (the first 3, and then skip 1 night, one available, and then the last night not available) - could I do a partial waitlist?

I also think at the 7 month mark I will try to reserve a different dvc resort if I can find one available.

any words of wisdom you can provide would be appreciated!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

MrsBooch said:


> I've actually seen a lot of turnover for 2bedrooms. Thanksgiving week just became available for 2 bedrooms not too long ago - you just have to keep looking/get that waitlist action going.


how do I manage the waitlist action? You mean just keep stalking the DVC site and when I see a 2-br open for CCV then I go ahead and reserve it?  What if there are only a few nights open, should I go ahead and book those and then create a 2nd waitlist for the remaining nights?  what if the nights are consequetive?


----------



## MrsBooch

Avery&Todd said:


> how do I manage the waitlist action? You mean just keep stalking the DVC site and when I see a 2-br open for CCV then I go ahead and reserve it?  What if there are only a few nights open, should I go ahead and book those and then create a 2nd waitlist for the remaining nights?  what if the nights are consequetive?



So - I had a waitlist for 2 additional nights for my thanksgiving week stay. I also continuously stalked the website - at random times - whenever I was thinking about it. I actually found the two nights I needed at the same time, and ended up booking those two nights, cancelling my waitlist, and chatting to member services to ask that they connect my two concurrent reservations into one reservation. I have a mild degree of confidence in the waitlist generally speaking but it doesnt hurt to do both.


----------



## Avery&Todd

MrsBooch said:


> So - I had a waitlist for 2 additional nights for my thanksgiving week stay. I also continuously stalked the website - at random times - whenever I was thinking about it. I actually found the two nights I needed at the same time, and ended up booking those two nights, cancelling my waitlist, and chatting to member services to ask that they connect my two concurrent reservations into one reservation. I have a mild degree of confidence in the waitlist generally speaking but it doesnt hurt to do both.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Philsfan77

BWV Dreamin said:


> The problem for us, even with our December ressie, is how is Disney going to reopen? We know there is a second cycle to come, most likely fall. No vaccine will be ready. The virus is not going away. What kind of trip would it be even if the resorts and some attractions are open? We are high risk ( age and health conditions) so we are probably foregoing this December trip. We have time to cancel so still watching and waiting.


 
We have a similar mindset, we aren't high risk, but we will have a new baby (about 5 months old, assuming all goes well with pregnancy and normal delivery). Luckily for us, that trip is booked with our 2020 points, so they will be fresh in the new year. We can really wait until right before the cutoff for them to go into holding, and have plenty of time still to bank them if need be.  I'm a cautious optimist...hoping we can go, but i'm putting it about a 35% chance we go as of right now.


----------



## storey13

Apologies if this has been discussed, but I was wondering, are there some 2 bedroom dedicated villas with a walk in shower in the second bedroom and some with tubs? Or do they all have tubs or all have walk in showers? Thanks!


----------



## Ross J 82

We are currently purchasing dvc at copper creek which wont be complete until end of June. We want to stay Feb 21 which is before 7 month window but only just. Will we be able to get any availability or will we have to book elsewhere at 7 months


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ross J 82 said:


> We are currently purchasing dvc at copper creek which wont be complete until end of June. We want to stay Feb 21 which is before 7 month window but only just. Will we be able to get any availability or will we have to book elsewhere at 7 months


Saratoga Springs, Animal Kingdom, Old Key West. They will have the most availability. Even those will dwindle the sooner it gets to or past 7 months. CCV is very booked up right now. Doubt you will have many consecutive nights there even today.


----------



## storey13

Ross J 82 said:


> We are currently purchasing dvc at copper creek which wont be complete until end of June. We want to stay Feb 21 which is before 7 month window but only just. Will we be able to get any availability or will we have to book elsewhere at 7 months



Looks like as of today, the one, two, and three bedroom are available for Feb 21 through 28. No studios are currently available on Feb 21st. By June, you might be able to get a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom if lucky.


----------



## Ross J 82

Thank you, useful to know. Looks like may try and do split stay then, do any of the hotels near magic kingdom have any studios at 7 months as could do one of those with old key west


----------



## Pooh12863

Ross J 82 said:


> Thank you, useful to know. Looks like may try and do split stay then, do any of the hotels near magic kingdom have any studios at 7 months as could do one of those with old key west



The Magic Kingdom resorts except CCV still have studio availability as of now, but your problem with Feb 21st at 7 months is it being the last day of Princess Half Marathon weekend with registration beginning 6/16.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ross J 82 said:


> We are currently purchasing dvc at copper creek which wont be complete until end of June.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Ross J 82

Plan is to stay 
11th feb for two weeks. We were going to do a 9 night stay at start and then 6 to finish so 20th will be bisy


----------



## Philsfan77

Ross J 82 said:


> Plan is to stay
> 11th feb for two weeks. We were going to do a 9 night stay at start and then 6 to finish so 20th will be bisy



Hopefully it comes together for you...with all the uncertainty right now, I imagine a lot of people are going to be moving points into next year though...getting a studio during presidents day weekend and then a race weekend is going to be a tough task for a magic kingdom resort at the 7 month window. If you are really flexible and willing to make multiple changes, you might be able to piece it together, but thats asking a lot IMHO. SSR or OKW might be your best bet to get all 15 days in one spot.


----------



## debedo

Pretty sure our trip will cancelled for May... but rebooked for next March 8 thru the 13th.    Waitlisted for a couple of days just in case.    Makes me feel a little better being able to come home again.   Hope all is well with everybody...... just remember we will get thru this


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Hope you’re all well! Received an email from DVC, so I thought I’d share...


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Hope you’re all well! Received an email from DVC, so I thought I’d share...


Yea I received it, I ain’t friggin’ happy.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

In a nutshell what are they saying? Limiting borrowing in 2021? What about banked points now or points that missed the banking deadline?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Yea I received it, I ain’t friggin’ happy.



Why?!?!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> In a nutshell what are they saying? Limiting borrowing in 2021? What about banked points now or points that missed the banking deadline?



I’d definitely call them!!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Why?!?!



I had to have my 130 points into RCI by April 17th or lose them.

I m happy again, just found out they are going to pull RCI points back, getting ready to call, wish me luck.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I had to have my 130 points into RCI by April 17th or lose them.
> 
> I m happy again, just found out they are going to pull RCI points back, getting ready to call, wish me luck.



Yay! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Yay! Good luck!!!!




Yea, good luck getting through. Solid busy signal, I’m in a much better mood now though, I’ll keep trying, there’s always tomorrow.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Hope you’re all well! Received an email from DVC, so I thought I’d share...
> 
> View attachment 490431



This looked reasonable to me. DVC definitely didn't have to extend those points. They were legally in their full rights to say sorry, out of luck. I'm glad my 2021 trip is already booked though, once the resorts open up there's going to be a lot more competition for rooms. But it does show they're trying to make things right. It also (hopefully) shows they anticipate an opening this summer, before other use years are affected.

As far as dues go, I'd be ok with them keeping them and keeping dues low for next year.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Yay! Good luck!!!!



Success.  Now the decision comes, book a trip for mid August or swap my BWV October trip to SSR and bank my BWV points?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Success.  Now the decision comes, book a trip for mid August or swap my BWV October trip to SSR and bank my BWV points?



Happy for you! Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## Ed134

Rescheduled our cancelled 2020 trip (3/26-4/4 1st DVC trip) today to 3/25-4/3/2021!!!


----------



## DisMomKY

Hopefully you all can answer a question for me. How hard are studios to book at the 11 month mark? We are contemplating buying Copper Creek, BLT or Poly. We love wilderness lodge but have heard the studios are hard to book. We also love Poly and Boardwalk. BLT is just okay, we don’t dislike it and are fine staying there but aren’t in love with it like the others


----------



## LoverDisney

DisMomKY said:


> Hopefully you all can answer a question for me. How hard are studios to book at the 11 month mark? We are contemplating buying Copper Creek, BLT or Poly. We love wilderness lodge but have heard the studios are hard to book. We also love Poly and Boardwalk. BLT is just okay, we don’t dislike it and are fine staying there but aren’t in love with it like the others


I own at Copper Creek and Beach Club. I had no problem booking a studio at 11 months for both.  I was on the website at exactly 8am.


----------



## heapmaster

I have had no problems as well at 11 months right at 8am, but there is always that chance so make sure you are flexible with the dates. I'm sure there are easier times and harder times, and they do go fast.


----------



## DisMomKY

heapmaster said:


> I have had no problems as well at 11 months right at 8am, but there is always that chance so make sure you are flexible with the dates. I'm sure there are easier times and harder times, and they do go fast.


I figured they did since there are so few of them and lots of points out there due to the cabins. We aren’t as flexible in the fall but definitely can be flexible in May/June


----------



## Figment's Girl

I was going to agree with the others above; I am a new member and have booked 3 studios at different 11 months marks with no issue. Just do it right at 8.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

I’m finally coming home!!!  

Hubby and I bought CCV points in May 2018 and we’re finally staying at our home resort!

I’ve done RunDisney trips at OKW and Kidani and we’ve stayed as a family at BLT and Kidani but this is the first time things have worked out to stay at Copper Creek 

We’re booked in a 1 bedroom villa for spring break next year (assuming the world is more back to normal) and I’m curious about everyone’s opinion on ideal room location....are the CCV hallways particularly long?  Anything shorter than the hallways at Kidani would be an improvement , but the maps I’m finding online don’t offer much in the way of scale.

Thanks!!


----------



## striker1064

MeridaMonkey said:


> We’re booked in a 1 bedroom villa for spring break next year (assuming the world is more back to normal) and I’m curious about everyone’s opinion on ideal room location....are the CCV hallways particularly long? Anything shorter than the hallways at Kidani would be an improvement , but the maps I’m finding online don’t offer much in the way of scale.



The hallway at CCV is nothing compared to Kidani. We haven't stayed at the end of the CCV hallway and I do think it's a bit of a walk if you have one on the end... But we have stayed at the end of the hallway at Kidani and I feel confident it's not even half the distance.

There are lots of good options for room locations depending on your preference. We had a 5th floor studio facing the pool and Gesyer Point (rather than other side of WL) and it was quite nice. Some people prefer to face the BRV pool side because it's quieter.


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

We will be there September 11 - 13. So exicted, because we could book a Studio at 7 month! Its going to be a split-stay (afterwards 3 nights @BWV). Now hoping everything will be more or less back to normal in September...


----------



## FFMickey

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> We will be there September 11 - 13. So exicted, because we could book a Studio at 7 month! Its going to be a split-stay (afterwards 3 nights @BWV). Now hoping everything will be more or less back to normal in September...



We'll be there right before you with an overlapping day. We had to change plans a little as our friend was going to come and we would've needed a room that slept 5, but now we have rebooked back at CCV from Sept 7-12 before moving to BCV for 4 nights. We are still waitlisted (but I keep stalking as well) for Sept 5-7, but it seems like the Sunday before Labor day is completely booked at most resorts. I only wonder is what WDW is going to be like when it does reopen. I hope it will be open by Sept, but it won't be what we are used to.


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

FFMickey said:


> We'll be there right before you with an overlapping day. We had to change plans a little as our friend was going to come and we would've needed a room that slept 5, but now we have rebooked back at CCV from Sept 7-12 before moving to BCV for 4 nights. We are still waitlisted (but I keep stalking as well) for Sept 5-7, but it seems like the Sunday before Labor day is completely booked at most resorts. I only wonder is what WDW is going to be like when it does reopen. I hope it will be open by Sept, but it won't be what we are used to.


fingers crossed you´ll get your waitlist through! Let´s see what it will be like. Maybe a unique experience with half empty parks and nice Disney facemasks


----------



## Aussie RJ

striker1064 said:


> The hallway at CCV is nothing compared to Kidani. We haven't stayed at the end of the CCV hallway and I do think it's a bit of a walk if you have one on the end... But we have stayed at the end of the hallway at Kidani and I feel confident it's not even half the distance.
> 
> There are lots of good options for room locations depending on your preference. We had a 5th floor studio facing the pool and Gesyer Point (rather than other side of WL) and it was quite nice. Some people prefer to face the BRV pool side because it's quieter.


We stayed at the end of a CCV hallway in a two bedroom. As I was walking to the room for the first time I became very disappointed as it did feel like we were a long way from the lobby. Once settled I noticed it was steps away from the stairs which lead directly opposite the quiet pool and Geyser point. Having now experienced 12 nights in this room I would actually ask for it again. And I agree, it was very quiet.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## dbogen

I woke up to Google calendar reminding me I should be checking in today. It would be our first time staying at our home resort since buying DVC.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisMomKY said:


> Hopefully you all can answer a question for me. How hard are studios to book at the 11 month mark? We are contemplating buying Copper Creek, BLT or Poly. We love wilderness lodge but have heard the studios are hard to book. We also love Poly and Boardwalk. BLT is just okay, we don’t dislike it and are fine staying there but aren’t in love with it like the others


While the few who responded on here have had no issues with booking a studio at CCV at 11 months, there are many others on various threads over the past year who have found pickings quite slim to non-existent, most especially during the holidays. A key point in those who responded to your question is that to a person they said they were on right at 8 a.m. If you don't make it on until the day after, your odds will lower and continue to drop each succeeding day.

Now, I don't say that to discourage you buying Copper Creek as it is a lovely resort; just be aware that there are many reports of it being difficult to book a studio there. You didn't ask, but I'll tell you that my opinion is to never buy into a DVC resort that you don't fully love. Thus, BLT should be a "no" in your assessment of properties. The old adage you've likely heard, and one I believe in fully, is "buy where you want to stay." That way, even if you can't swap out at 7 months to a different resort, you'll be happy to be in your "home," be that CC, BWV, or wherever. Best wishes in your journey.


----------



## Figment's Girl

Well we are purchasing more points at CCV. While 100 pts have gotten us a lot, addonistis got us.


----------



## mrsap

Figment's Girl said:


> Well we are purchasing more points at CCV. While 100 pts have gotten us a lot, addonistis got us.


----------



## Figment's Girl

mrsap said:


> View attachment 494244


Nope, even as we were doing our first contract we said we were going to buy more.


----------



## heapmaster

Figment's Girl said:


> Well we are purchasing more points at CCV. While 100 pts have gotten us a lot, addonistis got us.


Same here, looking at buying more via CCV resale, but may go direct if the incentive is good enough so at 7 months we could use all our CCV direct points for Riviera or Reflections 1/2 bedrooms if we wanted to switch (although hard to leave WL).


----------



## Figment's Girl

heapmaster said:


> Same here, looking at buying more via CCV resale, but may go direct if the incentive is good enough so at 7 months we could use all our CCV direct points for Riviera or Reflections 1/2 bedrooms if we wanted to switch (although hard to leave WL).


Our first set was direct so we could use them for the new resorts if we decide to thankfully.


----------



## TinkerTracy

dbogen said:


> I woke up to Google calendar reminding me I should be checking in today. It would be our first time staying at our home resort since buying DVC.


 
I am SO sorry! We are supposed to be making Fastpasses for our welcome home and honeymoon trip this week. We cancelled the wedding and the cruise...we are holding out the tiniest bit of hope that we can still go in July for a vacation.


----------



## MagicalAloha

We absolutely love CC and past November had a room in the lobby with a view of the lake and the geyser. It’s such a magical, beautiful and serene resort! I always feel at home when staying or eating at Whispering Canyon Cafè. 
  A cousin visited us during that November stay who owns timeshare with another company and they were blown away by everything at Wilderness Lodge, our room, and the magical feeling of being transported to another time and place that they loved!


----------



## Pyotr

I rescheduled  my trip yet again. Now we will be staying in a 2 bedroom in September.  We may switch it to one night in a cabin depending on the situation. We have around 100 points that have to be used by October.

So far I’ve lost two Disney trips,  Disney Cruise, and the rescheduled Disney Cruise. It sucks but I still have my health, family, and job.


----------



## MagicalAloha

We had 3 trips canceled but as long as I have my health, family and income We can always go in the future...


----------



## Philsfan77

about to cancel a 2-bedroom in December for 5 nights if anyone is looking or has a waitlist in already...I hope you get some of our days.


----------



## mrsap

We rescheduled our June/July trip to August. I guess only time will tell if it will be open.  Sorry to everyone who had trips canceled. We were two weeks away from potentially being canceled, with points that had to be banked by the end of May, so we made the switch. Was able to bank 89 points with the change.  Hope you are all well!


----------



## FFMickey

We decided to book 8 nights (9/8-9/16) at our beloved resort as last year we were moved from there to BLT due to some maintenance issues prior to our arrival.  We managed to snag a BWV standard for Labor Day weekend as we like to get a couple of nights on the DxDP to get our pricier meals out of the way. The availability across all resorts, IMHO is definitely fluid due to the pandemic at least up to September. Here's to hoping the parks and resorts open in July.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I’m still hoping we will feel it is safe enough to travel in December....


----------



## FFMickey

Some good news today is that DVC is reopening on June 22!!

Per the WDW website:


----------



## iupui1299

Eeek! I have a DVC reservation for June 21 - 23 at CC that I used rented points from Davids on. I wonder if I could slide that reservation over a day and do 22-24 instead?


----------



## mrsap

iupui1299 said:


> Eeek! I have a DVC reservation for June 21 - 23 at CC that I used rented points from Davids on. I wonder if I could slide that reservation over a day and do 22-24 instead?



Doesn’t hurt to call! Good luck!


----------



## Pyotr

I have officially cancelled my August trip and rescheduled a September weekend getaway with my wife in a Copper Creek Cabin.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> I have officially cancelled my August trip and rescheduled a September weekend getaway with my wife in a Copper Creek Cabin.



Aww, sorry you canceled, but sounds like something great to look forward to! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## mrsap

Just received this in my email...


----------



## FFMickey

The last part of the email about the point extensions makes me think that availability with be difficult and the borrowing restrictions will be in place for a while. I’m glad they were ready this time to announce their plans.


----------



## mrsap

Just in case you guys didn’t see this:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


----------



## FFMickey

This looks like WDW is taking a page from DLR playbook. I wonder if it’s going to be a permanent change.


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> View attachment 497685
> 
> This looks like WDW is taking a page from DLR playbook. I wonder if it’s going to be a permanent change.



I guess we’ll find out sooner or later. I don’t mind it. Just don’t like everything else


----------



## MJ NH

With all the changes, I originally booked for Thanksgiving 2020. Moved it to late January 2021. And now I have booked the end of February 21 and the end of April 21.  I thought two separate stays would mitigate the risk better.  And delaying would allow for a more “normal” visit.  The whole booking adventure made me appreciate being DVC more. Lots if flexibility and knowing I have a great place to stay, no matter when it will be!


----------



## Just Peachy

Re-booked our family trip from this month to Christmas week.  I had said many times that I'd never go at that time, due to costs and crowds.  Oh well, we'll see how it goes.  The crowds should be smaller than the typical amount over the last few years and with the parks open for over 4 months by then, the added overhead and precautions should be well advertised and understood.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Just Peachy said:


> Re-booked our family trip from this month to Christmas week.  I had said many times that I'd never go at that time, due to costs and crowds.  Oh well, we'll see how it goes.  The crowds should be smaller than the typical amount over the last few years and with the parks open for over 4 months by then, the added overhead and precautions should be well advertised and understood.



Oh, I'd love to go for Christmas week, even if we didn't do much in the parks. Just waking up there on Christmas morning would be magical.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just Peachy said:


> Re-booked our family trip from this month to Christmas week.  I had said many times that I'd never go at that time, due to costs and crowds.  Oh well, we'll see how it goes.  The crowds should be smaller than the typical amount over the last few years and with the parks open for over 4 months by then, the added overhead and precautions should be well advertised and understood.


Any part of WL is the best place to stay during the holidays--it was made to be festive and evoke traditions. Even if you didn't go into a park, it would still be a marvelous vacation.


----------



## Figment's Girl

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Oh, I'd love to go for Christmas week, even if we didn't do much in the parks. Just waking up there on Christmas morning would be magical.


I thought about doing that as well, hubby likes the idea of being somewhere warm for Christmas but then I would miss Christmas with my grandbaby (3) so I decided against it. Just going a couple of weeks a head of time will have to be enough.


----------



## karen4546

Hi again all!!! Our May 23-29 trip in a 2br was of course canceled and I WAS booked at AKV Jambo house for September 26-October 1.  

Now I am happy to say that we are booked for those same dates at Copper Creek in a studio-not the studio with walk-in shower.  (I am hoping that we can request "upper floor" and get one the the elusive alternate studios).

I tried to begin the check in process but got the "Goofy" and try again later.  I have read through the pages a bit and most of the rooms end in 115 (floors 2-7).  I have a TP subscription and I put in a room request for 3115 (even though their layout says it is a 2br lockoff but I know it is a studio w/tub per you amazing people).  I will request Upper floor whenever check in open for our reservation.

So, since I booked a Deluxe Studio then I should get a Tub/shower combo and if I request "upper floor" then I have the best chance I can hope for on an alternate studio.  right?  

Our traveling party is my husband, adult daughter and I.  So, the separation (even though there is no actual door) would be good. 

Thanks CCV owners and admins for this page.  We are excited to get a chance to stay at CCV.


----------



## cindernat

Hi all, we stayed at Beach Club through buying points in May 2018 and we loved it (just a studio). We plan to come again to WDW next year (end of July) and part of us says just stay at Beach Club again as it was a great location and the pool was fantastic - only thing I didn't like was poor proximity to Magic Kingdom. So I had a look at CCV and I do like that location (for MK), but obviously the pool won't be as good and not as central to the other parks. What are people's thoughts on comparing the two? I think being that time of year, a good pool is a must have as well!

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

cindernat said:


> Hi all, we stayed at Beach Club through buying points in May 2018 and we loved it (just a studio). We plan to come again to WDW next year (end of July) and part of us says just stay at Beach Club again as it was a great location and the pool was fantastic - only thing I didn't like was poor proximity to Magic Kingdom. So I had a look at CCV and I do like that location (for MK), but obviously the pool won't be as good and not as central to the other parks. What are people's thoughts on comparing the two? I think being that time of year, a good pool is a must have as well!
> 
> Thanks!


As you surmise, the proximity of CC to MK is wonderful as you can take either the bus or the boats, the latter of which is almost like another ride at Disney. You are also correct that the pool isn't anywhere near as fabulous as the one at BCV. You would have access to two pools at CC, but combined, they still don't equal Stormalong Bay. As for transportation to other parks beyond MK, we've found the buses at WL are generally good.

Otherwise, the vibe is totally different at the two resorts. BCV has the excitement of being close to Epcot, walkable to DHS, and close to a few other resorts and the Boardwalk and all that area has to offer in terms of restaurants and entertainment. The Wilderness Lodge, on the other hand, masters the serenity and peacefulness many seek after spending all day in a park. The second-to-none theming, the views of the lake, the landscaping, the music, the smells, that amazing lobby, and even the smaller lobby and quiet areas over in the VWL building make this one of the most relaxing places you'll find in Disney. In short, if you want a great pool and desire to be entertained while away from the parks, then BCV would win. Conversely, if you want a place to kick back, soak in the ambiance, and recharge your batteries, CC (and the whole of WL) is the clear winner. Best wishes in your decision.


----------



## cindernat

sleepydog25 said:


> Best wishes in your decision.



Thank you that was such a helpful reply. Tough choice, lol. I will have to go over it all with hubby.


----------



## TinkerTracy

Hi everyone! I hope you all are safe and doing as well as you can during these crazy times.

I have a CCV question:
My fiance and I had our honeymoon tripped booked for CCV and our wedding had been postponed. We might have a small elopement so we kept our 'DisneyMoon' reservations (just cancelled the cruise part). So we are really hoping to celebrate in Disney July 16th to July 25th! The parks will be open and we are pretty sure we will be going!

We have a reservation for a studio with walk-in shower. What are the best room requests to put in? This is also our 'Welcome Home' trip! It is going to be a memorable trip FOR SURE!


----------



## TinkerTracy

MJ NH said:


> With all the changes, I originally booked for Thanksgiving 2020. Moved it to late January 2021. And now I have booked the end of February 21 and the end of April 21.  I thought two separate stays would mitigate the risk better.  And delaying would allow for a more “normal” visit.  The whole booking adventure made me appreciate being DVC more. Lots if flexibility and knowing I have a great place to stay, no matter when it will be!




This is SUCH a great way to look at it! I hope you are able to experience the magic soon!


----------



## striker1064

TinkerTracy said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you all are safe and doing as well as you can during these crazy times.
> 
> I have a CCV question:
> My fiance and I had our honeymoon tripped booked for CCV and our wedding had been postponed. We might have a small elopement so we kept our 'DisneyMoon' reservations (just cancelled the cruise part). So we are really hoping to celebrate in Disney July 16th to July 25th! The parks will be open and we are pretty sure we will be going!
> 
> We have a reservation for a studio with walk-in shower. What are the best room requests to put in? This is also our 'Welcome Home' trip! It is going to be a memorable trip FOR SURE!



Depends on what you want. For a quieter room, request facing BRV. Full balconies end on I think the 5th floor, and laundry is on the 4th floor, so those are good things to keep in mind if a high floor is important and you care about a balcony or laundry. A high floor room near Geyser Point facing the main pool/Wilderness Lodge will get you a chance at seeing fireworks.


----------



## ksromack

cindernat said:


> Hi all, we stayed at Beach Club through buying points in May 2018 and we loved it (just a studio). We plan to come again to WDW next year (end of July) and part of us says just stay at Beach Club again as it was a great location and the pool was fantastic - only thing I didn't like was poor proximity to Magic Kingdom. So I had a look at CCV and I do like that location (for MK), but obviously the pool won't be as good and not as central to the other parks. What are people's thoughts on comparing the two? I think being that time of year, a good pool is a must have as well!
> 
> Thanks!


We did a split stay in Oct 2019.....and had the best of both worlds!  Concentrated on DHS/Epcot while at BC and the other two parks while staying at our home resort of CCV.  Stormalong Bay was indeed fantastic but the ambiance of CCV cannot be compared


----------



## pixieprincess925

TinkerTracy said:


> The parks will be open and we are pretty sure we will be going!



Hopefully you have tickets for the parks. There have been some changes and you will need a park reservation to enter. Also, no fireworks for the near future. Check the news and rumors forum for more information.

Otherwise, welcome home!

We always like facing the courtyard so we can people watch, but I think any view for copper Creek would be good


----------



## MJ NH

TinkerTracy said:


> We have a reservation for a studio with walk-in shower. What are the best room requests to put in? This is also our 'Welcome Home' trip! It is going to be a memorable trip FOR SURE!


I haven’t stayed in a studio before at CC. Are the walk in shower rooms the better rooms for studios?


----------



## striker1064

MJ NH said:


> I haven’t stayed in a studio before at CC. Are the walk in shower rooms the better rooms for studios?



The regular studio (without walk-in shower designation) has a full tub with shower. They are also popular because they are almost entirely on the first floor, save for the alternate studios, of which there is one per floor. The alternate studios are a larger layout and look much nicer. 

There are more walk-in shower studios since they take up floors 2 and up so they are slightly easier to book in that respect.


----------



## TinkerTracy

pixieprincess925 said:


> Hopefully you have tickets for the parks. There have been some changes and you will need a park reservation to enter. Also, no fireworks for the near future. Check the news and rumors forum for more information.
> 
> Otherwise, welcome home!
> 
> We always like facing the courtyard so we can people watch, but I think any view for copper Creek would be good



We have APs! So we are all set to go! Thank you


----------



## TinkerTracy

striker1064 said:


> Depends on what you want. For a quieter room, request facing BRV. Full balconies end on I think the 5th floor, and laundry is on the 4th floor, so those are good things to keep in mind if a high floor is important and you care about a balcony or laundry. A high floor room near Geyser Point facing the main pool/Wilderness Lodge will get you a chance at seeing fireworks.



Thank you! That's awesome advice!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Now I just have to call DVC and merge my two reservations into one! Last time I called it was a 95 minute wait on the phone!


----------



## cindernat

ksromack said:


> We did a split stay in Oct 2019.....and had the best of both worlds! Concentrated on DHS/Epcot while at BC and the other two parks while staying at our home resort of CCV. Stormalong Bay was indeed fantastic but the ambiance of CCV cannot be compared



That's a pretty cool idea actually. Do they let you do that if you use something like DVC rental store?


----------



## ksromack

cindernat said:


> That's a pretty cool idea actually. Do they let you do that if you use something like DVC rental store?


Not sure about that one.  We used our own points so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## CarolynFH

TinkerTracy said:


> Now I just have to call DVC and merge my two reservations into one! Last time I called it was a 95 minute wait on the phone!


Were you successful? Have you tried Chat or email via the member website, instead of calling? I haven’t had to merge reservations, so I don’t know whether it can be done via chat or email, thus my question.


----------



## TinkerTracy

CarolynFH said:


> Were you successful? Have you tried Chat or email via the member website, instead of calling? I haven’t had to merge reservations, so I don’t know whether it can be done via chat or email, thus my question.



I did try to chat and they are not able to make changes to the reservations so we have to call! I'm hoping to find a better time of day! If not I'll just enjoy the Disney music!


----------



## momtwoboys

we are booked CCV studio for Sept 24-30th! We were booked at Jambo house but swapped today. Looks like it will be 3 years in a row for CCV/BRV! We stayed BRV 2018, CCV 2019, and now CCV 2020! We were originally booked for April and when that cancelled we rebooked for Sept and grabbed Jambo house. When I saw an opening today and even though I had waitlisted CCV and not got it I was psyched to see it open and grabbed it! So back we go to WL! 95 days.....


----------



## TinkerTracy

Our reservation is officially merged! We have 9 nights at CCV starting July 16th! I'll be trying to get park reservations tomorrow bright and early.


----------



## HairyChest

I have a few nights booked at copper creek studio (walk-in shower).  Boulder ridge is also open. I'm curious to see what boulder ridge is like compared to it. Havn't stayed at either before but absolutely love the ambiance of the lodge when I visit.  For those of you that have stayed at both, which one do you prefer? Also what request is good for a nice view at coppercreek?


----------



## tobinsatdisney

Anyone checking in today? We're checking into Copper Creek tomorrow and wondering if the kid's splash pad is open? Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

Looking to buy into CCV (currently own at BRV and AKL), and am curious to know about availability beyond studios.  How hard is to get a 1 BR or 2 BR Thanksgiving week or first week of December?  What about Disney Marathon, President's Day week in February, or during Sep/Oct?  Skier Peter's charts don't include CCV yet, so if any current owners can help me understand 1 BR / 2 BR availability in these timeframes, that would be great!


----------



## badeacon

Lorana said:


> Looking to buy into CCV (currently own at BRV and AKL), and am curious to know about availability beyond studios.  How hard is to get a 1 BR or 2 BR Thanksgiving week or first week of December?  What about Disney Marathon, President's Day week in February, or during Sep/Oct?  Skier Peter's charts don't include CCV yet, so if any current owners can help me understand 1 BR / 2 BR availability in these timeframes, that would be great!


It looks like there is very good availability for both next spring 11-7 months currently looking at the booking site. Cabins are wide open


----------



## kboo

We have an upcoming stay in a CCV 1-br ... does anyone have suggestions on a good room request? We expect we'll spend a little more time on-resort than usual since there's no park hopping. Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

Want to officially say hello there, as we became owners at CCV!!  

After some debate - because we do love 1 BRs - we actually just bought two Guaranteed Weeks at CCV in Studios - #47 and #48!  We do have two boys, now teenagers, and decided to do it this way so we could eventually leave them each one week, but also so that once my husband and I are traveling ourselves, we can do two weeks in Disney at our favorite time of year (Thanksgiving & Christmas season) without having to worry about grabbing reservations.  We figured the two weeks guaranteed was worth "downgrading" to a Studio.  

Best part is that we got the current incentives being offered, and the GW points are still at the original fixed chart.  So week #47 still cost 118 points guaranteed even though it will cost 123 points to book in 2021!  Week #48 is 118 points guaranteed, and now costs 110 in 2021.  But all told, we're only paying an extra 3 points to get guaranteed weeks over Thanksgiving (most years) and into first week of December, so we're definitely okay with that.  I'm pretty happy even if my savings account is not.  ;-)

We also currently own at BRV and AKL, too, and have wanted to add CCV to our home for when we pass 2042 and lose BRV.  So excited to officially call CCV home now!


----------



## sleepydog25

HairyChest said:


> I have a few nights booked at copper creek studio (walk-in shower).  Boulder ridge is also open. I'm curious to see what boulder ridge is like compared to it. Havn't stayed at either before but absolutely love the ambiance of the lodge when I visit.  For those of you that have stayed at both, which one do you prefer? Also what request is good for a nice view at coppercreek?


I'm a little biased as we own at VWL (or what they now call Boulder Ridge Villas or BRV), but I've stayed in CC a couple of times. I don't know that one is better than the other, frankly, but the deciding issue for us is tranquility, and VWL, er, BRV beats CC by a nose there. 
- CC is newer and shinier, but the rooms generally have less square footage than BRV counterparts.
- CC offers you the ability to stay indoors and be right there at the main Lodge during inclement weather.
- BRV is but a 2-minute walk underneath a sweeping, covered walkway.
- CC and BRV are equidistant to the bus stop.
- CC is closer to the restaurants in the main building, but BRV offers more serenity as you don't walk out of your door and immediately faced with all the guests in the lobby and waiting to get into said restaurants. 

It's tough to be the ambiance of WL, whether you stay at CC or BRV. If you want new and shiny, then CC is your best bet. If you want to feel a little more sequestered and relaxed, then go for BRV. We enjoy both.


----------



## mrsap

Lorana said:


> Want to officially say hello there, as we became owners at CCV!!
> 
> After some debate - because we do love 1 BRs - we actually just bought two Guaranteed Weeks at CCV in Studios - #47 and #48!  We do have two boys, now teenagers, and decided to do it this way so we could eventually leave them each one week, but also so that once my husband and I are traveling ourselves, we can do two weeks in Disney at our favorite time of year (Thanksgiving & Christmas season) without having to worry about grabbing reservations.  We figured the two weeks guaranteed was worth "downgrading" to a Studio.
> 
> Best part is that we got the current incentives being offered, and the GW points are still at the original fixed chart.  So week #47 still cost 118 points guaranteed even though it will cost 123 points to book in 2021!  Week #48 is 118 points guaranteed, and now costs 110 in 2021.  But all told, we're only paying an extra 3 points to get guaranteed weeks over Thanksgiving (most years) and into first week of December, so we're definitely okay with that.  I'm pretty happy even if my savings account is not.  ;-)
> 
> We also currently own at BRV and AKL, too, and have wanted to add CCV to our home for when we pass 2042 and lose BRV.  So excited to officially call CCV home now!



and Congrats! So exciting! Happy you found us!! I LOVE the Lodge when it’s decorated for Christmas!! It’s so beautiful!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!! (what is your UY and month purchased)


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Lorana said:


> Want to officially say hello there, as we became owners at CCV!!
> 
> After some debate - because we do love 1 BRs - we actually just bought two Guaranteed Weeks at CCV in Studios - #47 and #48!  We do have two boys, now teenagers, and decided to do it this way so we could eventually leave them each one week, but also so that once my husband and I are traveling ourselves, we can do two weeks in Disney at our favorite time of year (Thanksgiving & Christmas season) without having to worry about grabbing reservations.  We figured the two weeks guaranteed was worth "downgrading" to a Studio.
> 
> Best part is that we got the current incentives being offered, and the GW points are still at the original fixed chart.  So week #47 still cost 118 points guaranteed even though it will cost 123 points to book in 2021!  Week #48 is 118 points guaranteed, and now costs 110 in 2021.  But all told, we're only paying an extra 3 points to get guaranteed weeks over Thanksgiving (most years) and into first week of December, so we're definitely okay with that.  I'm pretty happy even if my savings account is not.  ;-)
> 
> We also currently own at BRV and AKL, too, and have wanted to add CCV to our home for when we pass 2042 and lose BRV.  So excited to officially call CCV home now!


So how does the GW work? They automatically book it right? So at on the first day of the 11 month booking window, if you aren't staying during the GW can you just go on and cancel the booking or modify it too the new travel date? Is there a chart for GW's for Copper Creek?


----------



## momtwoboys

90 days......


----------



## TinkerTracy

Lorana said:


> Want to officially say hello there, as we became owners at CCV!!
> 
> After some debate - because we do love 1 BRs - we actually just bought two Guaranteed Weeks at CCV in Studios - #47 and #48!  We do have two boys, now teenagers, and decided to do it this way so we could eventually leave them each one week, but also so that once my husband and I are traveling ourselves, we can do two weeks in Disney at our favorite time of year (Thanksgiving & Christmas season) without having to worry about grabbing reservations.  We figured the two weeks guaranteed was worth "downgrading" to a Studio.
> 
> Best part is that we got the current incentives being offered, and the GW points are still at the original fixed chart.  So week #47 still cost 118 points guaranteed even though it will cost 123 points to book in 2021!  Week #48 is 118 points guaranteed, and now costs 110 in 2021.  But all told, we're only paying an extra 3 points to get guaranteed weeks over Thanksgiving (most years) and into first week of December, so we're definitely okay with that.  I'm pretty happy even if my savings account is not.  ;-)
> 
> We also currently own at BRV and AKL, too, and have wanted to add CCV to our home for when we pass 2042 and lose BRV.  So excited to officially call CCV home now!




WELCOME! That is so exciting!


----------



## Lorana

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! So exciting! Happy you found us!! I LOVE the Lodge when it’s decorated for Christmas!! It’s so beautiful!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!! (what is your UY and month purchased)


Thank you!!  I'm so excited as well.  Sep UY.


----------



## Lorana

ChipNdale8887 said:


> So how does the GW work? They automatically book it right? So at on the first day of the 11 month booking window, if you aren't staying during the GW can you just go on and cancel the booking or modify it too the new travel date? Is there a chart for GW's for Copper Creek?


Yes. They auto-book the Guaranteed Week for me, at the cost of the GW.  If I cannot go, I can cancel the booking and get the 118 points per week back to use.

Here's the Copper Creek Guaranteed Week chart.  You need to purchase direct for a GW (unless you find a resale contract with one), and you have to inquire to see if the week is still available to purchase.  I was surprised to find mine were, as I assumed Thanksgiving and first weekend of December would already be gone!

https://*******.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/CCVC_GuaranteedWeeks.pdf


----------



## tntbrd

Lorana said:


> Yes. They auto-book the Guaranteed Week for me, at the cost of the GW.  If I cannot go, I can cancel the booking and get the 118 points per week back to use.
> 
> Here's the Copper Creek Guaranteed Week chart.  You need to purchase direct for a GW (unless you find a resale contract with one), and you have to inquire to see if the week is still available to purchase.  I was surprised to find mine were, as I assumed Thanksgiving and first weekend of December would already be gone!
> 
> https://*******.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/CCVC_GuaranteedWeeks.pdf




Did you do this recently?  My understanding was the guides were furloughed. Additionally, I’ve been trying to add on, even emailed my guide and filled out the online tool when they were added back onto the DVC site. No response this far.   

Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

tntbrd said:


> Did you do this recently?  My understanding was the guides were furloughed. Additionally, I’ve been trying to add on, even emailed my guide and filled out the online tool when they were added back onto the DVC site. No response this far.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I added on Wednesday, taking advantage of the $35 off per point for the 236 points for the two guaranteed weeks. There’s only a small number of guides working now, but they are slowly bringing them back!  I can PM you my guide’s contact info (not sure if we should directly post it) if you want to reach out to him.


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## tntbrd

Lorana said:


> Yes, I added on Wednesday, taking advantage of the $35 off per point for the 236 points for the two guaranteed weeks. There’s only a small number of guides working now, but they are slowly bringing them back!  I can PM you my guide’s contact info (not sure if we should directly post it) if you want to reach out to him.





Lorana said:


> Yes, I added on Wednesday, taking advantage of the $35 off per point for the 236 points for the two guaranteed weeks. There’s only a small number of guides working now, but they are slowly bringing them back!  I can PM you my guide’s contact info (not sure if we should directly post it) if you want to reach out to him.




Maybe you could let me know if I just need to call?  Like I’ve said, I sent requests but it’s been crickets from DVC!  I mean for a company that hasn’t been doing much for three months, if they are working you would thin they’d be interested in anyone!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Was week 49 still available for a studio?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Lorana said:


> Thank you!!  I'm so excited as well.  Sep UY.


What week did you purchase? We own GW 49 shower/tub combo studio unit @ CCV. Best Dvc purchase ever! We also have a Sept UY!


----------



## bpx2

Does anyone at CCV or BRV want a Mickey balloon? We’re checking out tomorrow and can’t bring it with us.


----------



## Lorana

tntbrd said:


> Maybe you could let me know if I just need to call?  Like I’ve said, I sent requests but it’s been crickets from DVC!  I mean for a company that hasn’t been doing much for three months, if they are working you would thin they’d be interested in anyone!


I would definitely call.


----------



## Lorana

BWV Dreamin said:


> Was week 49 still available for a studio?


I did not ask, but given that 47,48,and 52 were, it wouldn’t surprise me to find 49 is available too.


----------



## Lorana

BWV Dreamin said:


> What week did you purchase? We own GW 49 shower/tub combo studio unit @ CCV. Best Dvc purchase ever! We also have a Sept UY!


We actually bought two!  Weeks 47 & 48. We have two kids, so thought was we could leave one each to them later, but until then, it gives us two weeks over Thanksgiving (most years) and first week of Christmas holiday season, especially once we’re (semi) retired!


----------



## Lorana

BWV Dreamin said:


> What week did you purchase? We own GW 49 shower/tub combo studio unit @ CCV. Best Dvc purchase ever! We also have a Sept UY!





Lorana said:


> We actually bought two!  Weeks 47 & 48. We have two kids, so thought was we could leave one each to them later, but until then, it gives us two weeks over Thanksgiving (most years) and first week of Christmas holiday season, especially once we’re (semi) retired!


Oh!  And we did the shower/tub combo, too.  I originally wanted Walk-In Shower because I do love those, but then I saw the alternate studio layouts and that those are tub/shower combos, so we switched our GW in the hopes we might get the alternate layouts from time to time!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Our first trip to CCV we got the alternate room! Second floor, no elevators. It was wonderful


----------



## MilesMouse

Feels a little strange to be posting on this thread again (finally!) but we ended up switching a Poly reservation next week to CCV for a few days. Will be our first time getting to enjoy our Home resort!


----------



## karamay

I am sure you will love it.  Very relaxing and cozy.  It is our home resort as well.  Leaving Friday and counting the hours until we are "home"!


----------



## sethschroeder

Proud to be a member here now. Fixed week in week 49 plus 32 additional points for 150 points total.

I kept going back and forth but the theme, discounting, and ability to get a fixed week (even though we won't use most years) won me over vs BLT (which I liked exclusively for being so close).

Between this and BWV we think we have 2 of the best spots at Disney to stay at.

First stay is going to be in January next year. We cancelled our BWV family stay in a 2BR so used the expiring points for 5 nights here and then 5 nights at BCV/BWV in a studio.

I ended up cancelling the CCV contract back in July and went through the thought process of what to do. I ended up purchasing 300 points at RIV with plans to eventually sell my BWV contract most likely. While I like WL my heart was with the Epcot area and wanted to get the direct benefits as well.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

sethschroeder said:


> Proud to be a member here now. Fixed week in week 49 plus 32 additional points for 150 points total.
> 
> I kept going back and forth but the theme, discounting, and ability to get a fixed week (even though we won't use most years) won me over vs BLT (which I liked exclusively for being so close).
> 
> Between this and BWV we think we have 2 of the best spots at Disney to stay at.
> 
> First stay is going to be in January next year. We cancelled our BWV family stay in a 2BR so used the expiring points for 5 nights here and then 5 nights at BCV/BWV in a studio.


You will love week 49. Great price for airfare that week, lower crowds. Last year the temps were in the low 80’s!!! Congrats.


----------



## CarolynFH

sethschroeder said:


> Between this and BWV we think we have 2 of the best spots at Disney to stay at.


I agree with you!


----------



## heapmaster

Lorana said:


> Yes. They auto-book the Guaranteed Week for me, at the cost of the GW.  If I cannot go, I can cancel the booking and get the 118 points per week back to use.
> 
> Here's the Copper Creek Guaranteed Week chart.  You need to purchase direct for a GW (unless you find a resale contract with one), and you have to inquire to see if the week is still available to purchase.  I was surprised to find mine were, as I assumed Thanksgiving and first weekend of December would already be gone!
> 
> https://*******.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/CCVC_GuaranteedWeeks.pdf


We are thinking about adding on a fixed week ourselves at CCV and like that it just shows up since they book it before the 11 month window.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

heapmaster said:


> We are thinking about adding on a fixed week ourselves at CCV and like that it just shows up since they book it before the 11 month window.


Last year our week did not get booked until January, usually it is a week or two after you GW. They admitted they were behind but assured us our week was there to book. So your confirmation may be delayed. But it was nice not to have to walk the ressie.


----------



## heapmaster

BWV Dreamin said:


> Last year our week did not get booked until January, usually it is a week or two after you GW. They admitted they were behind but assured us our week was there to book. So your confirmation may be delayed. But it was nice not to have to walk the ressie.


Ya, just having it appear is nice and not having to worry about it.


----------



## mrsap

sethschroeder said:


> Proud to be a member here now. Fixed week in week 49 plus 32 additional points for 150 points total.
> 
> I kept going back and forth but the theme, discounting, and ability to get a fixed week (even though we won't use most years) won me over vs BLT (which I liked exclusively for being so close).
> 
> Between this and BWV we think we have 2 of the best spots at Disney to stay at.
> 
> First stay is going to be in January next year. We cancelled our BWV family stay in a 2BR so used the expiring points for 5 nights here and then 5 nights at BCV/BWV in a studio.



 Congrats to you! What is your UY? I will add you to Page 1!


----------



## Kickstart

sethschroeder said:


> Proud to be a member here now. Fixed week in week 49 plus 32 additional points for 150 points total.
> 
> I kept going back and forth but the theme, discounting, and ability to get a fixed week (even though we won't use most years) won me over vs BLT (which I liked exclusively for being so close).
> ...



Congratulations!

Funny you mention you were deciding between CCV and BLT.  I've been thinking about finally buying into DVC and looking at BLT resale.

...but I just watched some room walk-through videos of the two bedroom units (which we'd be interested in) at CCV and BLT, and I've got to say I really like the CCV room much more.  Only two bathrooms vs the three at BLT, but the theming at CCV is really outstanding!  We were also at the WL hotel last fall, and did a late night swim in the "DVC" pool - really nice. 

For me, as a non-member, the direct discounts just aren't temping enough so I think I'll have to stick to resale for either BLT or CCV. (Though it would be nice to have "future-proof" points).

Would you know (or anyone reading this know) how difficult it is to book a two bedroom at CCV around the last two weeks of the year at the seven month mark?  If I do join DVC, I would like to be at WL during the Christmas timeframe at some point.  I know studios are out of the question, but wonder if I bought at BLT if I could still get a two bedroom during peak.


----------



## sleepydog25

Kickstart said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Funny you mention you were deciding between CCV and BLT.  I've been thinking about finally buying into DVC and looking at BLT resale.
> 
> ...but I just watched some room walk-through videos of the two bedroom units (which we'd be interested in) at CCV and BLT, and I've got to say I really like the CCV room much more.  Only two bathrooms vs the three at BLT, but the theming at CCV is really outstanding!  We were also at the WL hotel last fall, and did a late night swim in the "DVC" pool - really nice.
> 
> For me, as a non-member, the direct discounts just aren't temping enough so I think I'll have to stick to resale for either BLT or CCV. (Though it would be nice to have "future-proof" points).
> 
> Would you know (or anyone reading this know) how difficult it is to book a two bedroom at CCV around the last two weeks of the year at the seven month mark?  If I do join DVC, I would like to be at WL during the Christmas timeframe at some point.  I know studios are out of the question, but wonder if I bought at BLT if I could still get a two bedroom during peak.


First, I agree that the direct pricing + discounts/perks wouldn't be enough to convince me to buy from DVC, though I must add that I say that sitting here as an owner of direct points from way back.  Booking almost any resort for any sized room for the last two weeks of the year will be a challenge at seven months; in particular, booking any category at CCV or VWL (oops, BRV as DVC likes to call it) is next to impossible. WL is *the* resort to stay at during the holidays as its theming is quintessential hearth and home. That's not to say you couldn't string together a few days here and there and, potentially, managing to fill all the days, but the odds are very low. In light of the current virus situation and all the cancellations, my educated guess is that for the next two years, snagging reservations anywhere/anytime at seven months could be problematic as Disney put millions of points back into the system when they allowed owners to bank them after cancelling reservations when the parks and resorts closed for a few months. Owners will be anxious to book stays to not lose points, so even 11-month reservations could prove to be difficult for many. 

I don't say all this to discourage your decision to buy into DVC--that's an entirely personal decision. However, I always warn new buyers to fully understand the potential complications that can come with ownership. We have gotten a great deal of enjoyment out of our contracts the past 15+ years, and we'll continue to enjoy ownership as long as it fits our lifestyle. Yet, the DVC landscape has changed--all of Disney has changed recently--so going forward there will likely be even more challenges to owning a piece of the magic. Oh, and one last thought which I also tell every potential new owner: buy where you want to stay. Best wishes going forward!


----------



## Kickstart

Thanks for the insight Sleepydog.!

I was also wondering what the impact of all the point extensions would be, and even without the "covid backlog" you're saying the odds aren't great.  Good to know.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Lorana said:


> Want to officially say hello there, as we became owners at CCV!!
> 
> After some debate - because we do love 1 BRs - we actually just bought two Guaranteed Weeks at CCV in Studios - #47 and #48!  We do have two boys, now teenagers, and decided to do it this way so we could eventually leave them each one week, but also so that once my husband and I are traveling ourselves, we can do two weeks in Disney at our favorite time of year (Thanksgiving & Christmas season) without having to worry about grabbing reservations.  We figured the two weeks guaranteed was worth "downgrading" to a Studio.
> 
> Best part is that we got the current incentives being offered, and the GW points are still at the original fixed chart.  So week #47 still cost 118 points guaranteed even though it will cost 123 points to book in 2021!  Week #48 is 118 points guaranteed, and now costs 110 in 2021.  But all told, we're only paying an extra 3 points to get guaranteed weeks over Thanksgiving (most years) and into first week of December, so we're definitely okay with that.  I'm pretty happy even if my savings account is not.  ;-)
> 
> We also currently own at BRV and AKL, too, and have wanted to add CCV to our home for when we pass 2042 and lose BRV.  So excited to officially call CCV home now!





Lorana said:


> Oh!  And we did the shower/tub combo, too.  I originally wanted Walk-In Shower because I do love those, but then I saw the alternate studio layouts and that those are tub/shower combos, so we switched our GW in the hopes we might get the alternate layouts from time to time!


We're also GW #48! I guess we'll be seeing you every year .  We purchased it last summer, so this Nov/Dec will be our first time staying then.  It will also be our first time staying during the Christmas season, so we're looking forward to that.  The plan is that it will be our new "kicking off the holidays" tradition.  We chose to go with the GW because of the fear of having the hard time getting the studio and knowing that we're locked in if the point charts change, like they now have.  That's amazing that you were able to take advantage with Thanksgiving week like that.

What's really funny - we also went with the tub/shower room after initially leaning towards the walk-in shower, for the exact same reason - we saw the alternate studio layouts and are hoping the same thing - that maybe we can get that sometimes.  Looks like we'll be competing with you for it . Although, you're there a week before us, and since it's said they usually don't like to move people if possible, I guess you'll always be ahead of us on that one .  

Our kids are still young (6 & 8), so we still have a while where we can fit in the studios, although we might be doing a 1-br cash stay next month, if we go through with our trip, so hopefully we don't get too spoiled.

Congrats on the purchase and Welcome Home!  Maybe we'll have to grab a celebratory drink during one of our hopefully many-to-come crossover stays.


----------



## Anthony Vito

(Relatively) New owner info:

AnthonyVito*April 2019*October


----------



## Lorana

Anthony Vito said:


> We're also GW #48! I guess we'll be seeing you every year


Wonderful!! We’ll have to meet up!!

2021 will be the first time we have our GW, but if we stick to our current plans, we’ll be upgrading and only spending a few days around Thanksgiving, as we are hoping to do the Disney Cruise Thanksgiving weekend. And in 2022, we are currently planning to try to go right after Christmas to New Years with our fairy godson and his parents/our friends.  So it might not be till 2023 we see you!  But we may not go for the entire week even then. Our oldest will be in college by then, but our youngest will be a Junior in High School and so we’re unlikely to want to take him out of a week of school. So it really may not be till 2025 we take advantage of our full two weeks!  But we knew that buying. We wanted to get the GWs before CCV sold out and we couldn’t get them so that in a few years we would be guaranteed to have them. 

Thankfully there are more than one alternative studio so hopefully we both get them!


----------



## mrsap

Anthony Vito said:


> (Relatively) New owner info:
> 
> AnthonyVito*April 2019*October



 Congrats!! Happy you found us!! I’ll get you up on the Page 1!!


----------



## tntbrd

Lorana said:


> Yes, I added on Wednesday, taking advantage of the $35 off per point for the 236 points for the two guaranteed weeks. There’s only a small number of guides working now, but they are slowly bringing them back!  I can PM you my guide’s contact info (not sure if we should directly post it) if you want to reach out to him.



Thanks for the heads up on the need to potentially call. We added 125 direct today to go with our original resale contract. Much appreciated, and so much more simple than buying resale (not that resale is difficult).


----------



## debedo

Good evening everybody!   Hope everyone is staying safe.   Listening to sorcerers radio and feeling the Disney grove....

We have 8 nights booked at our beloved Copper Creek, March 5 thru the 13th.   Split stay with CBR 3/3 thru 3/5 first.    Saving the best for last!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just cancelled our December CCV reservation. So sad. No trips for 2020 now. Hoping we can make next May 2021. Praying for a vaccine...


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Signed our Docs from Disney. 150 Points at Copper Creek!! June Use Year.


----------



## Jen0107c

Anyone have a suggestion on a good cabin location I can request? I own at cc but this is our first time staying in the cascade cabins.


----------



## heapmaster

Jen0107c said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on a good cabin location I can request? I own at cc but this is our first time staying in the cascade cabins.


I might be staying in one in Dec and im looking at requesting the second cabin on the south side of Geyser Point.


----------



## Jen0107c

heapmaster said:


> I might be staying in one in Dec and im looking at requesting the second cabin on the south side of Geyser Point.


I was thinking that side would be better as well. We leave tomorrow. We’re doing 8 nights in the poly bungalows and decided to add 2 nights at the cabin. The ones by the boat dock look a bit more isolated.


----------



## Just Peachy

We stayed in #8019 June 2019, which is midway down the line of the South-Side cabins.  We rarely saw or heard anyone.  Great for meals at the pick-nick table and hanging out in the Jacuzzi.  Best part was watching the Water Electric Light flotilla while munching on a Cheese & Charcuterie board with wine and soaking in the hot tub.  My family wants to go back every time for at least a couple of days to the cabins when at WDW.


----------



## tntbrd

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just cancelled our December CCV reservation. So sad. No trips for 2020 now. Hoping we can make next May 2021. Praying for a vaccine...



I feel your pain, we were scheduled for late May through early June this year.  We are now scheduled for May 29-June 5 next year.  Upside is the grandparents will get to go with their grands; downside is need for a vaccine.  Hope it all works out.


----------



## mrsap

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Signed our Docs from Disney. 150 Points at Copper Creek!! June Use Year.



 And Congrats!!! Happy you found us! I’ll get you up on Page 1!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## MissieMouse17

We're looking forward to our first stay at our home resort next month.  We've stayed at WL before but it's been a while -- so excited!  I'd like to make a room request and would like your expert help.  I booked a CC walk-in shower studio.  I'm looking for something facing the Boulder Ridge pool on floors 2-4 -- don't want ground level and a little afraid of heights .  Is there an easier way to request this?  Any other suggestions as far as location?


----------



## Lorrie7249

Hi there, new member here.  Hubs and I just signed docs last week Jul 29 2020 for 200 points  at Copper Creek August use year


----------



## nicstress

Just dropping in to say hi and report in as a new CCV owner! 
Nicstress*July 2020*March
We might try to stay at CC in February 2021 with some use or lose points that came with my contact; otherwise I am planning my first big DVC trip for my 50th in December 2021, staying in a cabin and then a 2 BR. Very excited to call Copper Creek home!


----------



## GrtDisGuy

nicstress said:


> Just dropping in to say hi and report in as a new CCV owner!
> Nicstress*July 2020*March
> We might try to stay at CC in February 2021 with some use or lose points that came with my contact; otherwise I am planning my first big DVC trip for my 50th in December 2021, staying in a cabin and then a 2 BR. Very excited to call Copper Creek home!


Welcome and congratulations!  Staying in the cabin will be amazing!


----------



## ElizabethG

Jen0107c said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on a good cabin location I can request? I own at cc but this is our first time staying in the cascade cabins.





Just Peachy said:


> We stayed in #8019 June 2019, which is midway down the line of the South-Side cabins.  We rarely saw or heard anyone.  Great for meals at the pick-nick table and hanging out in the Jacuzzi.  Best part was watching the Water Electric Light flotilla while munching on a Cheese & Charcuterie board with wine and soaking in the hot tub.  My family wants to go back every time for at least a couple of days to the cabins when at WDW.


 We stayed in 8011 last time. It was quieter than I thought. The friendship boats go right by. My kids liked waving to everyone. We have a week booked next May. I think I would like to try the far south end. Although, I don’t mind any of the locations.


----------



## mrsap

nicstress said:


> Just dropping in to say hi and report in as a new CCV owner!
> Nicstress*July 2020*March
> We might try to stay at CC in February 2021 with some use or lose points that came with my contact; otherwise I am planning my first big DVC trip for my 50th in December 2021, staying in a cabin and then a 2 BR. Very excited to call Copper Creek home!






Lorrie7249 said:


> Hi there, new member here.  Hubs and I just signed docs last week Jul 29 2020 for 200 points  at Copper Creek August use year



 And Congrats to you both!! So exciting! We are happy you joined us! I’ll be sure to put you both up on Page 1!!

**WELCOME HOME!!!!**


----------



## Lorrie7249

mrsap said:


> And Congrats to you both!! So exciting! We are happy you joined us! I’ll be sure to put you both up on Page 1!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!!!!**


Thank you!  we are very excited!


----------



## sethschroeder

Is there a boat that goes to Contempary directly? Also another boat that goes to Poly/GF as well?


----------



## Pooh12863

sethschroeder said:


> Is there a boat that goes to Contempary directly? Also another boat that goes to Poly/GF as well?



There are two boat loops from Wilderness Lodge. On the left side of the dock is the Magic Kingdom loop and on the right side of the dock is the Wilderness Lodge/Ft Wilderness/Contemporary Loop. The only way to take a boat to Poly/GF is to take the Magic Kindom loop and then transfer at MK to the  Poly/GF boat loop.

I’m not sure if any of the loops are back in service yet since reopening though.


----------



## momtwoboys

41 days till we check in, we will just be happy to be there and take a nice relaxing trip!


----------



## jarestel

sethschroeder said:


> Is there a boat that goes to Contempary directly? Also another boat that goes to Poly/GF as well?


Those boats run under normal circumstances but as of today, the small resort launches have not resumed service since the reopening. (the poly/gf boats only run between those resorts and the MK when operating and the Contemporary launch goes to WL and FW). We had to take the MK boat from the WL and then monorail over to the Contemporary Resort to get to our dining reservation.

The boat captain I spoke with said he does expect the resort launches to return to service once things pick up a bit.


----------



## MilesMouse

Has anyone seen the geyser going off lately? We were there in mid July and was turned off. Just wondering if there was a reason it was closed or any rumors of it being back on.


----------



## heapmaster

MilesMouse said:


> Has anyone seen the geyser going off lately? We were there in mid July and was turned off. Just wondering if there was a reason it was closed or any rumors of it being back on.


We were there second week of Aug for a week and it was going off.


----------



## Earningmywings

If your staying at Copper Creek can you use the pool at Wilderness Lodge, currently? I don’t know if the WL pool is even open right now.


----------



## heapmaster

Earningmywings said:


> If your staying at Copper Creek can you use the pool at Wilderness Lodge, currently? I don’t know if the WL pool is even open right now.


Yes, both pools where open when I was there in Aug


----------



## FFMickey

Wow, just got my room ready text at 2:15. That’sa first, usually it’s been 5 out 6. Will post pictures.



Earningmywings said:


> If your staying at Copper Creek can you use the pool at Wilderness Lodge, currently? I don’t know if the WL pool is even open right now.



I can check when we head back to CCV.

ETA: Both pools are operational.


----------



## Pyotr

6 days away from my CC Cabin stay! Does anyone know if they have wine bottle openers and wine glasses?


----------



## heapmaster

Pyotr said:


> 6 days away from my CC Cabin stay! Does anyone know if they have wine bottle openers and wine glasses?


I would like to know this as well, as we have a cabin stay in December. I know our week in a 1 bedroom in Aug had wine glasses, but I didn’t need a opener so didn’t look for that. So I would imagine it would be the same.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Pyotr said:


> 6 days away from my CC Cabin stay! Does anyone know if they have wine bottle openers and wine glasses?





heapmaster said:


> I would like to know this as well, as we have a cabin stay in December. I know our week in a 1 bedroom in Aug had wine glasses, but I didn’t need a opener so didn’t look for that. So I would imagine it would be the same.



Corkscrews are standard in all villas, not sure about wine glasses in cabins though.


----------



## jarestel

Pyotr said:


> 6 days away from my CC Cabin stay! Does anyone know if they have wine bottle openers and wine glasses?


The cabins do come equipped with wine glasses and openers. Tim Tracker just did a stay at the cabins where he made a series of videos on the cabin experience. You might want to check it out on youTube. Have a great trip!


----------



## mwhite67

We are staying at CCV in a couple weeks and use the boat transportation.  Was curious if anyone had visited recently and used the boat service?  Specifically I'm curious if the same boats are also stopping at Ft Wilderness and The Contemporary like they used to or if that's changed during Covid?  Without a dinner reservation I know we can't drive to other resorts, but would like to be able to use the boats to visit Ft Wilderness and The Contemporary.  I know we can walk over to The Contemporary from the MK, but just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## FFMickey

mwhite67 said:


> We are staying at CCV in a couple weeks and use the boat transportation.  Was curious if anyone had visited recently and used the boat service?  Specifically I'm curious if the same boats are also stopping at Ft Wilderness and The Contemporary like they used to or if that's changed during Covid?  Without a dinner reservation I know we can't drive to other resorts, but would like to be able to use the boats to visit Ft Wilderness and The Contemporary.  I know we can walk over to The Contemporary from the MK, but just curious.  Thanks!


Here now and only the boats to MK is operating. The Bay Lake loop boats are not. The boats stop operating an hour after MK closes per the boat captains.


----------



## mwhite67

Thank you so much!


----------



## Pyotr

We checked into our cabin earlier in the day and have been relaxing in the hot tub. The cabin is incredible. Although my wife doesn’t like the smell (which I do), she said it’s going to be hard to go back to a normal room. 

A few quick odds and ends. The kids splash pad is closed. I have no idea why. The lodge seems busy. Even more than it did before the closure. If you are a light sleeper, you may not like this side of the cabins. I can see the castle from the patio, but the boats honk their horns rather loudly. 

It’s storming pretty hard right now. As soon as it clears we are going to make our way to Geyser Point.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> We checked into our cabin earlier in the day and have been relaxing in the hot tub. The cabin is incredible. Although my wife doesn’t like the smell (which I do), she said it’s going to be hard to go back to a normal room.
> 
> A few quick odds and ends. The kids splash pad is closed. I have no idea why. The lodge seems busy. Even more than it did before the closure. If you are a light sleeper, you may not like this side of the cabins. I can see the castle from the patio, but the boats honk their horns rather loudly.
> 
> It’s storming pretty hard right now. As soon as it clears we are going to make our way to Geyser Point.



Hooe you have a wonderful time!!! Please take pictures for us!!!


----------



## Lorana

FFMickey said:


> Here now and only the boats to MK is operating. The Bay Lake loop boats are not. The boats stop operating an hour after MK closes per the boat captains.


Is the path to Fort Wilderness open?


----------



## Lorana

Okay, I need someone to give up a cabin on 12/22, LOL!  
We have 4 nights in a Cabin 12/18-12/22, and I want to extend it to 5...  ;-)  We can't do 12/17 (which is available!) because we're starting our stay at the Poly.  I mean, yes, I could give up the Poly Studio, but we are arriving late on the 17th (after 9pm) and we wanted to give the Poly Studio a try to see how we like it.


----------



## mrsap

Lorana said:


> Is the path to Fort Wilderness open?



I believe it’s still closed.


----------



## FFMickey

mrsap said:


> I believe it’s still closed.


But, there is a bus to Ft Wilderness from the lodge.


----------



## FFMickey

Pyotr said:


> We checked into our cabin earlier in the day and have been relaxing in the hot tub. The cabin is incredible. Although my wife doesn’t like the smell (which I do), she said it’s going to be hard to go back to a normal room.
> 
> A few quick odds and ends. The kids splash pad is closed. I have no idea why. The lodge seems busy. Even more than it did before the closure. If you are a light sleeper, you may not like this side of the cabins. I can see the castle from the patio, but the boats honk their horns rather loudly.
> 
> It’s storming pretty hard right now. As soon as it clears we are going to make our way to Geyser Point.


The splash pad was open this past week so I don’t know why it was closed today. We had dinner at Geyser Point twice this week and the host remembered us!


----------



## franbot

Does anyone know why there is no availability I. August for a regular studio. It can’t be walkers. The night of August 19th is already unavailable and you can’t even book that far yet.


----------



## Pyotr

FFMickey said:


> The splash pad was open this past week so I don’t know why it was closed today. We had dinner at Geyser Point twice this week and the host remembered us!



I’m not sure why it was closed. It’s very strange. I watched a video from TimTracker last week and the Splash Pad was open. The regular pool is busier than the last time I was here pre corona. 

Geyser Point was a bit of a mess. After the downpour, it seemed that everyone and their mother went to Geyser Point for food. We decided to just order food and go back to the cabin. The quick service window is closed so you have to order at the bar. There was one bartender making drinks, serving food, and taking orders. I could tell from his body language that he was at his breaking point.


----------



## Pyotr

franbot said:


> Does anyone know why there is no availability I. August for a regular studio. It can’t be walkers. The night of August 19th is already unavailable and you can’t even book that far yet.



8/16 - 8/19 are all unavailable. Maybe it’s a combination of walkers and guaranteed weeks? The points drop that week and it’s right before the majority of the United States goes back to school.


----------



## striker1064

franbot said:


> Does anyone know why there is no availability I. August for a regular studio. It can’t be walkers. The night of August 19th is already unavailable and you can’t even book that far yet.



Either a glitch in the system or walking are the only explanations. Since you can book up to 7 days past your window, the 19th is technically bookable if you book an entire week. CCV studios have had problems year-round so while I'd be surprised to see walking done in that quantity that far in advance, it wouldn't be out of line.


----------



## Pyotr

Good morning from the Copper Creek Cabins!


----------



## FFMickey

Pyotr said:


> Good morning from the Copper Creek Cabins!




Good morning, neighbor! Your view beats mine. My DW now wants to stay in a cabin.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> View attachment 525666Good morning from the Copper Creek Cabins!





FFMickey said:


> View attachment 525698
> 
> Good morning, neighbor! Your view beats mine. My DW now wants to stay in a cabin.



Hope you’re both having a wonderful time!!! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Pyotr

FFMickey said:


> View attachment 525698
> 
> Good morning, neighbor! Your view beats mine. My DW now wants to stay in a cabin.



It’s awesome but the only reason I’m in one is I had 100 expiring points that had to be used by the end of the month. I could never afford one under normal circumstances.


----------



## LilyJC

franbot said:


> Does anyone know why there is no availability I. August for a regular studio. It can’t be walkers. The night of August 19th is already unavailable and you can’t even book that far yet.



I’ve been keeping an eye on availability at a handful of resorts, and I do believe many are being walked to the MK 50th anniversary (especially MK area resorts).


----------



## franbot

striker1064 said:


> Either a glitch in the system or walking are the only explanations. Since you can book up to 7 days past your window, the 19th is technically bookable if you book an entire week. CCV studios have had problems year-round so while I'd be surprised to see walking done in that quantity that far in advance, it wouldn't be out of line.


The 19th actually wasn’t bookable until 8am this morning unless I am mistaken


----------



## FFMickey

Beautiful morning on Bay Lake! Notice the social distancing markers (on the left in the picture) in the line for the MK water shuttle.  They are in all lines and the lines to enter stores as well.


----------



## striker1064

franbot said:


> The 19th actually wasn’t bookable until 8am this morning unless I am mistaken



You're right, and that also means the 19th couldn't have been unavailable yesterday if it wasn't available in the first place.

And I'm noticing today although the 19th is available, the 13th (11 months out exactly) is already booked. That's a yikes. Yes, I'm inclined to believe any and all CCV studio availability issues are due to walking + small proportion of studio points relative to other points + lowest required minimum during active sales (75 points).


----------



## mrsap

striker1064 said:


> You're right, and that also means the 19th couldn't have been unavailable yesterday if it wasn't available in the first place.
> 
> And I'm noticing today although the 19th is available, the 13th (11 months out exactly) is already booked. That's a yikes. Yes, I'm inclined to believe any and all CCV studio availability issues are due to walking + small proportion of studio points relative to other points + lowest required minimum during active sales (75 points).



Any more pictures for us?!


----------



## striker1064

mrsap said:


> Any more pictures for us?!



Not me that's there unfortunately!


----------



## mrsap

striker1064 said:


> Not me that's there unfortunately!



Sorry!!! I meant to quote @FFMickey !


----------



## Pyotr

If the fireworks were still going on and you don’t mind the occasional boat horn, this is the cabin to get.


----------



## FFMickey

mrsap said:


> Sorry!!! I meant to quote @FFMickey ! View attachment 525776




Lobby is so quiet now that Artist Point is closed. It is how it was before it became a character meal.


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> View attachment 525797
> 
> Lobby is so quiet now that Artist Point is closed. It is how it was before it became a character meal.



Wow, so beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!! Hope you’re having a great time!!


----------



## FFMickey

Our favorite part of the pool is having the “creek” flow into it! So relaxing.


----------



## PurdueTodd

PurdueTodd*september2020*december


----------



## Lorana

Woohoo!  We were able to snag December 22nd in a Cabin today, so now we have 5 nights 12/18 to 12/23.  I am super excited.  I thought it was a glitch for a moment - doing my usual daily search, the cabin showed as waitlist only.  But when I expanded it, it showed the date was available.  I clicked on it and clicked continue and lo and behold, it confirmed the booking for me!  Now I just need to combine our first two reservations.  Assuming we feel safe to travel, we'll be doing 1 night at the Polynesian in a Lake View on 12/17 and then 5 nights at CCV in a Cabin.  We actually have the Poly Studio booked 12/17 to 12/20 under my SIL's name; we'll use it that first night and then we're gifting her and her family the studio for 2 nights for the weekend.  I really, really, really hope we can take this trip, as I could so use spending some time in my favorite place right now!


----------



## sleepydog25

FFMickey said:


> View attachment 525797
> 
> Lobby is so quiet now that Artist Point is closed. It is how it was before it became a character meal.


I miss those days, more so because one of our favorite lounges--TL--became a de facto waiting area for families headed to the character meal. Such a disappointment.


----------



## FFMickey

Just back from an awesome trip to CCV! We were assigned room *5110* which is a 1 bedroom villa. We loved it as we were in between the lobby elevators and the CCV elevators. We used those  elevators when heading to the pool. 

*Living room & kitchen*



*Bedroom*



*Bathroom*


What we didn’t know was that the soaking tub also had air jets. We loved it more than the  jacuzzi tub. It blows out air after the tub is drained, looks to prevent mold growth.


----------



## FFMickey

*Room views from 5110*


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> PurdueTodd*september2020*december



 and Congrats!!! So happy you found us!! I’ll get you right up on Page 1!!


----------



## PurdueTodd

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!! So happy you found us!! I’ll get you right up on Page 1!!


Thanks, wasn’t sure if I posted correctly


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> Thanks, wasn’t sure if I posted correctly



It’s totally fine, I appreciate you taking the time to write it out  So did you just close recently?!


----------



## PurdueTodd

mrsap said:


> It’s totally fine, I appreciate you taking the time to write it out  So did you just close recently?!


Yes!, just closed on 100pts today, closing on another 50pts soon


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> Yes!, just closed on 100pts today, closing on another 50pts soon



Even more of a reason to celebrate today!! So excited for you!


----------



## PurdueTodd

mrsap said:


> Even more of a reason to celebrate today!! So excited for you!


Thanks again. Heading to the lodge in about 3 weeks for our first stay. We own at riviera as well. Haven’t been there yet, but will be dining at topolinos the first night


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> Thanks again. Heading to the lodge in about 3 weeks for our first stay. We own at riviera as well. Haven’t been there yet, but will be dining at topolinos the first night



Hope you have a great trip! Please take some pictures for us!!


----------



## mwhite67

FFMickey said:


> *Room views from 5110*
> View attachment 526157
> 
> Awesome pics and glad you had a great trip!  We'll be there next week and doing almost the exact resort itinerary .  I've been watching park VLOGs and the parks definitely look busier.  Did you feel comfortable in the parks?  Did CC still feel pretty low key?  Did you eat at CC much and how was that?  Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 526158
> 
> View attachment 526159


----------



## FFMickey

mwhite67 said:


> Awesome pics and glad you had a great trip! We'll be there next week and doing almost the exact resort itinerary . I've been watching park VLOGs and the parks definitely look busier. Did you feel comfortable in the parks? Did CC still feel pretty low key? Did you eat at CC much and how was that? Thanks again!


Yes, we felt the parks and resorts were doing everything possible to keep social distancing and mask requirements. CMs were correcting for both distancing and masks. Some areas like the stores and ride exits were less than ideal for social distancing, but it seemed like the same as our local grocery stores. The parks on the weekends are way busier than the weekdays. One day I rode FOP 5 times as the waits were about 15 mins!! On the weekend days, we only stayed a couple hours then returned to get some pool time. We did have the usual daily afternoon thunderstorms.

CCV was great, very quiet and low key. The hotel side of WL is still closed so that added to the peacefulness. We are at Geyser Point twice and it was great. I had both the Bison Cheeseburger and the Smoked Turkey sandwich, both I highly recommend. We did not eat at Roaring Fork, but  FYI all QS are mobile order only and you can’t apply any discounts through the app.


----------



## mwhite67

FFMickey said:


> Yes, we felt the parks and resorts were doing everything possible to keep social distancing and mask requirements. CMs were correcting for both distancing and masks. Some areas like the stores and ride exits were less than ideal for social distancing, but it seemed like the same as our local grocery stores. The parks on the weekends are way busier than the weekdays. One day I rode FOP 5 times as the waits were about 15 mins!! On the weekend days, we only stayed a couple hours then returned to get some pool time. We did have the usual daily afternoon thunderstorms.
> 
> CCV was great, very quiet and low key. The hotel side of WL is still closed so that added to the peacefulness. We are at Geyser Point twice and it was great. I had both the Bison Cheeseburger and the Smoked Turkey sandwich, both I highly recommend. We did not eat at Roaring Fork, but  FYI all QS are mobile order only and you can’t apply any discounts through the app.


Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

FFMickey said:


> Just back from an awesome trip to CCV! We were assigned room *5110* which is a 1 bedroom villa. We loved it as we were in between the lobby elevators and the CCV elevators. We used those  elevators when heading to the pool.
> 
> *Living room & kitchen*
> View attachment 526154
> View attachment 526153
> 
> *Bedroom*
> View attachment 526147View attachment 526148
> View attachment 526149
> 
> *Bathroom*
> View attachment 526150View attachment 526151View attachment 526152
> 
> What we didn’t know was that the soaking tub also had air jets. We loved it more than the  jacuzzi tub. It blows out air after the tub is drained, looks to prevent mold growth.



Beautiful pictures, love the rooms at CC!!! Thank you for sharing and happy you had a great trip!!


----------



## heapmaster

FFMickey said:


> Just back from an awesome trip to CCV! We were assigned room *5110* which is a 1 bedroom villa. We loved it as we were in between the lobby elevators and the CCV elevators. We used those  elevators when heading to the pool.
> 
> *Living room & kitchen*
> View attachment 526154
> View attachment 526153
> 
> *Bedroom*
> View attachment 526147View attachment 526148
> View attachment 526149
> 
> *Bathroom*
> View attachment 526150View attachment 526151View attachment 526152
> 
> What we didn’t know was that the soaking tub also had air jets. We loved it more than the  jacuzzi tub. It blows out air after the tub is drained, looks to prevent mold growth.


We had room 5130 for the week in Aug...it was great facing the BRV pool and having the view of the lake. For sure will be requesting it frequently. Ill have to find some pics (google or this site) of one facing the main pool and see what the view on the balcony looks like on that side.


----------



## heapmaster

FFMickey said:


> Yes, we felt the parks and resorts were doing everything possible to keep social distancing and mask requirements. CMs were correcting for both distancing and masks. Some areas like the stores and ride exits were less than ideal for social distancing, but it seemed like the same as our local grocery stores. The parks on the weekends are way busier than the weekdays. One day I rode FOP 5 times as the waits were about 15 mins!! On the weekend days, we only stayed a couple hours then returned to get some pool time. We did have the usual daily afternoon thunderstorms.
> 
> CCV was great, very quiet and low key. The hotel side of WL is still closed so that added to the peacefulness. We are at Geyser Point twice and it was great. I had both the Bison Cheeseburger and the Smoked Turkey sandwich, both I highly recommend. We did not eat at Roaring Fork, but  FYI all QS are mobile order only and you can’t apply any discounts through the app.


We had the same experience in Aug. CCV was great with not the ton of people that are usually there, it was a nice change. What kind of discounts can you get at QS's? And we ordered at the counter at Roaring Fork twice so you can if you ask even though they would rather you do it via mobile app.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

FFMickey said:


> Just back from an awesome trip to CCV! We were assigned room *5110* which is a 1 bedroom villa. We loved it as we were in between the lobby elevators and the CCV elevators. We used those  elevators when heading to the pool.
> 
> *Living room & kitchen*
> View attachment 526154
> View attachment 526153
> 
> *Bedroom*
> View attachment 526147View attachment 526148
> View attachment 526149
> 
> *Bathroom*
> View attachment 526150View attachment 526151View attachment 526152
> 
> What we didn’t know was that the soaking tub also had air jets. We loved it more than the  jacuzzi tub. It blows out air after the tub is drained, looks to prevent mold growth.



I have a studio booked for next summer, but that tub and shower make me want to upgrade to a 1 bedroom!


----------



## BrianR

Glad to finally add on here!

BrianR*September 2020*March


----------



## FFMickey

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I have a studio booked for next summer, but that tub and shower make me want to upgrade to a 1 bedroom!


Once you move to a 1 bedroom you never look back!  It’s usually just the two of us, but we stayed in a 1 bedroom and DW never wants to go back to studios. I don’t mind, but I’m a point miser, so she says.


----------



## mrsap

BrianR said:


> Glad to finally add on here!
> 
> BrianR*September 2020*March



 and Congrats to you!! So exciting!!   I already added you to Page 1!! When will your first trip be as an owner?!


----------



## Beachmom0317

FFMickey said:


> Once you move to a 1 bedroom you never look back!  It’s usually just the two of us, but we stayed in a 1 bedroom and DW never wants to go back to studios. I don’t mind, but I’m a point miser, so she says.


I have some extra points for our 2021 trip and I’m torn with upgrading to a 1 bedroom cause I know I’ll never look back haha I’m gonna wait to do it when we are in a position to then buy more points to add on hehehe ahhh DVC


----------



## mrsap

Beachmom0317 said:


> I have some extra points for our 2021 trip and I’m torn with upgrading to a 1 bedroom cause I know I’ll never look back haha I’m gonna wait to do it when we are in a position to then buy more points to add on hehehe ahhh DVC


----------



## Pyotr

FFMickey said:


> Once you move to a 1 bedroom you never look back!  It’s usually just the two of us, but we stayed in a 1 bedroom and DW never wants to go back to studios. I don’t mind, but I’m a point miser, so she says.



That’s what happened with my wife and the cabin. She doesn’t realize how many points they are as I’m the one who manages our DVC.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> That’s what happened with my wife and the cabin. She doesn’t realize how many points they are as I’m the one who manages our DVC.



Then just tell her you’re going to add a couple... few... several.... ok, at least a thousand points and disguise them as a Christmas present! Everybody wins!!!!!


----------



## BrianR

mrsap said:


> and Congrats to you!! So exciting!!   I already added you to Page 1!! When will your first trip be as an owner?!


Not sure, we're in a Gold AP half cancelled / half extended mess (the adults are cancelled but we didn't get a refund yet, the kids are still active).  Plan was that the refund was enough to cover the difference of buying a new one vs. another renewal so we could start the clock on our terms instead of Disney's, but alas their system is trash (and this is from an IT guy!).  We have points we need to use by March of 2022 (2020 banked) so definitely by then!


----------



## mrsap

BrianR said:


> Not sure, we're in a Gold AP half cancelled / half extended mess (the adults are cancelled but we didn't get a refund yet, the kids are still active).  Plan was that the refund was enough to cover the difference of buying a new one vs. another renewal so we could start the clock on our terms instead of Disney's, but alas their system is trash (and this is from an IT guy!).  We have points we need to use by March of 2022 (2020 banked) so definitely by then!



I love the word ‘trash!’ I say that a lot, especially when playing video games! I think it’s hysterical  But yeah, things are all messed up right now!! We are in the same situation... my pass and DH’s are gone, but I could still see both of my kids. It killed me to cancel, but since we were not going till November, it just was stupid for us to keep them when we only used two days of the pass. We will just wait until they sell them again () and buy again.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Reposting from @GADisneyDad14  ‘s post on the WL Board. Thank you!


It’s such a shame nothing came of Reunion Station. Hopefully after things calm down, they’ll do something worthwhile with this place!


----------



## BrianR

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Reposting from @GADisneyDad14  ‘s post on the WL Board. Thank you!
> 
> 
> It’s such a shame nothing came of Reunion Station. Hopefully after things calm down, they’ll do something worthwhile with this place!


They tried to do that whole "buy a club level lounge" idea for members and it never really took off, and have been trying to salvage revenue-type items in that space ever since.  And since Geyser Point is right there, you can't really turn it into a lounge / bar either.


----------



## mrsap

BrianR said:


> They tried to do that whole "buy a club level lounge" idea for members and it never really took off, and have been trying to salvage revenue-type items in that space ever since.  And since Geyser Point is right there, you can't really turn it into a lounge / bar either.



I know.... and although I didn’t buy there for that reason, I was really hoping it was successful since we love staying CL. They just wanted too much money for half, if not less than half, of what you’d get with real CL. It’s a shame. I don’t feel like they truly put any effort into it.  I was against a community hall, but I think it’s better than nothing at this point.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Mumof4mice*January 2019*December

Thanks @mrsap for collating all the CCV information!  

I'm planning future vacations for diversion and entertainment during lockdown.  The Cabins look fantastic.  Unfortunately we only added 75pts for the AP discount, so can't even book 3 nights with banking and borrowing.  Those who have had 1-2 night cabin stays - would you recommend it?  Thanks.


----------



## mrsap

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice*January 2019*December
> 
> Thanks @mrsap for collating all the CCV information!
> 
> I'm planning future vacations for diversion and entertainment during lockdown.  The Cabins look fantastic.  Unfortunately we only added 75pts for the AP discount, so can't even book 3 nights with banking and borrowing.  Those who have had 1-2 night cabin stays - would you recommend it?  Thanks.



 Happy you found us!! As far as the cabins go, I think if it’s something that you really want to do, I say go for it! Even if it’s a one and done type thing, at least you get to experience the cabins! But be careful: you might want to add a lot more points after that trip!!  Thank you for your kind words, and writing out your string for me! I will get you up on page 1 right now!


----------



## heapmaster

FFMickey said:


> Once you move to a 1 bedroom you never look back!  It’s usually just the two of us, but we stayed in a 1 bedroom and DW never wants to go back to studios. I don’t mind, but I’m a point miser, so she says.


We have the same problem...lol


----------



## Lorana

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice*January 2019*December
> 
> Thanks @mrsap for collating all the CCV information!
> 
> I'm planning future vacations for diversion and entertainment during lockdown.  The Cabins look fantastic.  Unfortunately we only added 75pts for the AP discount, so can't even book 3 nights with banking and borrowing.  Those who have had 1-2 night cabin stays - would you recommend it?  Thanks.


If you're staying just to hang out in the cabin, then a 1-2 night stay is definitely worth it IMHO, especially for 2 nights.  It can make a nice relaxing weekend stay.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Does anyone know if the metal Skyliner refillable mugs are available at Wilderness Lodge?  Thanks


----------



## FFMickey

PoohBuddy said:


> Does anyone know if the metal Skyliner refillable mugs are available at Wilderness Lodge?  Thanks


Yes, they are refillable at all the resorts. WL is only selling the metal Star Wars cup since it's not on the Skyliner route.


----------



## Doberge

How often do the boats (1) to MK and (2) to Contemporary run? If one has a target entry time to MK how soon before should one leave the room?


----------



## FFMickey

Doberge said:


> How often do the boats (1) to MK and (2) to Contemporary run? If one has a target entry time to MK how soon before should one leave the room?


Currently the boats to Contemporary are not running. I feel they come about every 15-20 mins. I’ve never had to wait long for another boat. The boats start running about an hour before park opening and stop about an hour and a half after close.


----------



## mlrl2288

Can you take the boat to MK and then jump on the monorail to the contemporary?


----------



## Mumof4mice

mlrl2288 said:


> Can you take the boat to MK and then jump on the monorail to the contemporary?



Yes, you can take the Resort Monorail from MK to the Contemporary.  However, unless a monorail train is at the station and already loading, it's faster to use the walkway.


----------



## storey13

Just canceled our late Oct trip today.  

I called MS because I wanted to see if they would be willing to place all of my points back into my 2021 UY that I borrowed from due to Covid. The gentleman on the phone was willing to help me out so I have all of my points back for UY 2021 (150 pts). So glad he was able to do that!

We really wanted to go but with no fireworks, parades, character meet and greets, and about 80% of the restaurants I had booked are still closed, we felt it would be better to wait till WDW is back as close to normal as possible since it was the first trip for my 4 and 6 year old to WDW. I also feel like I wouldn't of gotten my money's worth on my 9 day tickets with so many modifications currently in place. We are possibly looking at late May/early June or Thanksgiving next year as a our new "Welcome Home" trip depending on the virus.

So if anyone was trying to book a 2 bedroom dedicated at CCV between 10/24 to 11/3, you may now have a chance to get a room unless all those dates are waitlisted!


----------



## Philsfan77

Any room recommendations for a Deluxe with tub studio from the group? Have only stayed in the 2 bedrooms to date.


----------



## heapmaster

Philsfan77 said:


> Any room recommendations for a Deluxe with tub studio from the group? Have only stayed in the 2 bedrooms to date.


Most are on the first floor, so it might be hard to get a upper floor if your looking for that.


----------



## MrsBooch

Does anyone have recommendations for 1 bedroom location requests?


----------



## heapmaster

MrsBooch said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for 1 bedroom location requests?


It depends on personal preference. Some like being close to the elevators for quick pool/transportation/lobby access. We like to use our balcony and take in the view. So we were in a 1 bedroom on the 5th floor, and we plan on requesting the same each time. We were facing BRV and could see the lake to our left since we were farther down toward the end of the hall (where the GVs are). The 6th and 7th floors have a bit above half height walls instead of railings so sitting on your balcony you wont get much of a view, so for us we will make sure to state we don't want those floors.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Any room recommendations for a Deluxe with tub studio from the group? Have only stayed in the 2 bedrooms to date.



How are you? Hope you are well!

You might get stuck with a first floor room. If so, I would recommend requesting a courtyard view. Good luck!


----------



## MrsBooch

heapmaster said:


> It depends on personal preference. Some like being close to the elevators for quick pool/transportation/lobby access. We like to use our balcony and take in the view. So we were in a 1 bedroom on the 5th floor, and we plan on requesting the same each time. We were facing BRV and could see the lake to our left since we were farther down toward the end of the hall (where the GVs are). The 6th and 7th floors have a bit above half height walls instead of railings so sitting on your balcony you wont get much of a view, so for us we will make sure to state we don't want those floors.



Ah I see - I want to be kind of close to the lobby but also have a nice view of the "fun" pool and side view of the lake


----------



## heapmaster

MrsBooch said:


> Ah I see - I want to be kind of close to the lobby but also have a nice view of the "fun" pool and side view of the lake


Ya, you would have to request something specific then. You would want a room next to the pair of elevators. A perfect room for you would be something like 5117, it would be facing the main pool and the lake while being next to the secondary elevators and down the hall from the main ones.


----------



## heapmaster

MrsBooch said:


> Ah I see - I want to be kind of close to the lobby but also have a nice view of the "fun" pool and side view of the lake


Check out this post, it has a room map...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/#post-58141101


----------



## MrsBooch

heapmaster said:


> Check out this post, it has a room map...
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/#post-58141101



ooOOOoooo this is so helpfulllll - thank you so so much


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> How are you? Hope you are well!
> 
> You might get stuck with a first floor room. If so, I would recommend requesting a courtyard view. Good luck!



Doing well...we had a new little boy and everything has just been chaotic for awhile now. I figured 1st floor was pretty much our only option...will put in the courtyard view request when we check-in online later today.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Doing well...we had a new little boy and everything has just been chaotic for awhile now. I figured 1st floor was pretty much our only option...will put in the courtyard view request when we check-in online later today.



CONGRATS!!!  So happy for you!!  I’m sure sleep is a bit tough right now!!


----------



## Philsfan77

2 little ones and work from home...nothing is ideal haha...my parents are taking our days in October and staying in the studio, and haven't stayed at CCV yet, so trying to get them a good room request


----------



## Pyotr

Philsfan77 said:


> Doing well...we had a new little boy and everything has just been chaotic for awhile now. I figured 1st floor was pretty much our only option...will put in the courtyard view request when we check-in online later today.



You can request an upper floor and maybe you’ll hit the jackpot and get an alternate layout.


----------



## Pyotr

Does anyone have any experience booking 2 bedrooms in December? Do they go instantaneous like the studios? We typically don’t go to Disney then but I’m thinking of giving it a try next year.


----------



## drusba

Pyotr said:


> Does anyone have any experience booking 2 bedrooms in December? Do they go instantaneous like the studios? We typically don’t go to Disney then but I’m thinking of giving it a try next year.



2BR lock-offs follow the same 11-month pattern as the studios because of the studio demand; dedicated 2BRs have been open at 11-months out year round including for Dec time.


----------



## aimeel

aimeel/ September 2020/ April


----------



## mrsap

aimeel said:


> aimeel/ September 2020/ April



and Congrats!!!!! Happy you joined us! I’ll get you up on Page 1!


----------



## Doberge

Which studio category are the "alternate studios"? On the map within this thread they appear as a studio with walk in shower but the videos I've seen have a tub shower combo like they'd be in the standard /non walk in shower category. Does one need to be in a specific studio category to have any chance with a request?


----------



## Pyotr

It’s the regular Deluxe Studio, not the Walk In one.


----------



## retlaw_yensid

retlaw_yensid / September 2020 / September


----------



## Philsfan77

drusba said:


> 2BR lock-offs follow the same 11-month pattern as the studios because of the studio demand; dedicated 2BRs have been open at 11-months out year round including for Dec time.




Did you chart this?  we got shut out twice trying for second week for this upcoming December right at 11 months at 8AM and then got it on the 3rd day, Originally wanted the 9th-13th (9th showed available at 8AM, but I lost the quickest trigger finger battle) and then 10th-14th (10th was never even available at 8AM - it disappeared from service the night before and never populated again to book at 8AM)...finally scored the 11th-15th.  Seemed like walking was going on at the beginning of the month for two bedrooms, but no one seemed to walk past that 2nd week, as those dates never released back (I kept following, hoping to get my original dates). I think I actually talked about it in this thread when I was trying to book.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> Does anyone have any experience booking 2 bedrooms in December? Do they go instantaneous like the studios? We typically don’t go to Disney then but I’m thinking of giving it a try next year.



They were being walked last year end of first week/second week for sure. Didn't see any issues after that. The new point charts, might adjust things as the first 2 weeks aren't cheaper anymore than the rest of the month, but I would still be prepared to walk it if you want it that time of year. People are going to have points to burn + the 50th + it's the best resort at Christmas.


----------



## mrsap

retlaw_yensid said:


> retlaw_yensid / September 2020 / September



and Congrats!!!!! Happy you joined us! I’ll get you up on Page 1!


----------



## Philsfan77

Philsfan77 said:


> They were being walked last year end of first week/second week for sure. Didn't see any issues after that. The new point charts, might adjust things as the first 2 weeks aren't cheaper anymore than the rest of the month, but I would still be prepared to walk it if you want it that time of year. People are going to have points to burn + the 50th + it's the best resort at Christmas.



Just to piggy back on what I said...I will personally be trying to book 2 2-bedrooms for 4 days (whenever I can get in) in December. we have 14 people coming and are one of those people after canceling trips this year with points to burn


----------



## Pyotr

Philsfan77 said:


> Just to piggy back on what I said...I will personally be trying to book 2 2-bedrooms for 4 days (whenever I can get in) in December. we have 14 people coming and are one of those people after canceling trips this year with points to burn



Hmmm. I’m looking for a 2 bedroom from December 19 - 23. I’d really rather not have to walk a 2 bedroom from November. But you’re right, the excess points from COVID may make next Christmas especially difficult to book.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> Hmmm. I’m looking for a 2 bedroom from December 19 - 23. I’d really rather not have to walk a 2 bedroom from November. But you’re right, the excess points from COVID may make next Christmas especially difficult to book.



We are targeting the 9th-13th. Hoping we won't have to as well, but I am going to be watching it to see if dates start dropping, and if I need to try and jump in and start one...I will.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

It looks like the secret is out for Geyser Point, I've heard a lot of people talking about it. What is it like these days when you want to go? Do you have to wait long? We've always walked right in.


----------



## Pyotr

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> It looks like the secret is out for Geyser Point, I've heard a lot of people talking about it. What is it like these days when you want to go? Do you have to wait long? We've always walked right in.



I was there on September 12, at 6 p.m. there was an hour to hour and a half wait. We ended up ordering at the bar and taking it back to the cabin.


----------



## Philsfan77

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> It looks like the secret is out for Geyser Point, I've heard a lot of people talking about it. What is it like these days when you want to go? Do you have to wait long? We've always walked right in.



that sucks...we were last there last December (probably around 5PM and got seated right away...my parents are using some of our points up over columbus day weekend...I will see what they say, as they plan to go there at least one night/maybe 2.


----------



## heapmaster

Pyotr said:


> I was there on September 12, at 6 p.m. there was an hour to hour and a half wait. We ended up ordering at the bar and taking it back to the cabin.


Same here for Aug...most of the time there was a wait of an hour.


----------



## heapmaster

Philsfan77 said:


> that sucks...we were last there last December (probably around 5PM and got seated right away...my parents are using some of our points up over columbus day weekend...I will see what they say, as they plan to go there at least one night/maybe 2.


Same here, we went in Nov and Dec and wait was minimal, so we were surprised for Aug being so busy even with CCV/BRV being the only rooms open in WL.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Pyotr said:


> I was there on September 12, at 6 p.m. there was an hour to hour and a half wait. We ended up ordering at the bar and taking it back to the cabin.



That stinks!


----------



## Saratoga2019

Plan to eat there on Friday and will post the wait time. Our 1st stay at CC and are so excited


----------



## Brett Wyman

We were at CCV last Thursday-Sunday as part of a 4 resort park hoping ten days(burning those DVC points).

Its true GP was crowded ALL OF THE TIME. Theres usually even a line 3-5 parties deep to just order drinks.

We grabbed an open cabana at the Boulder Ridge pool and ordered the food to go and ate there instead. Quoted wait at 5pm was 45 mins to 1 hours.


----------



## heapmaster

Brett Wyman said:


> We were at CCV last Thursday-Sunday as part of a 4 resort park hoping ten days(burning those DVC points).
> 
> Its true GP was crowded ALL OF THE TIME. Theres usually even a line 3-5 parties deep to just order drinks.
> 
> We grabbed an open cabana at the Boulder Ridge pool and ordered the food to go and ate there instead. Quoted wait at 5pm as 45 mins to 1 hours.


I wonder if its resort hoppers, or is it just guests from CCV/BRV..


----------



## Saratoga2019

heapmaster said:


> I wonder if its resort hoppers, or is it just guests from CCV/BRV..


Thanks i just called and left a message


----------



## heapmaster

Saratoga2019 said:


> Thanks i just called and left a message


Called who and left a message saying what...? lol


----------



## DVCsloth

Social distancing only allows some of the tables to be used. We were there for lunch 2 weeks ago and there were about 6 people there, they seated us right away. We went back another night around 7pm and it was about 1.5hr wait. Just ordered at the bar and walked back to the room about 25 yards away.


----------



## Brett Wyman

DVCsloth said:


> Social distancing only allows some of the tables to be used. We were there for lunch 2 weeks ago and there were about 6 people there, they seated us right away. We went back another night around 7pm and it was about 1.5hr wait. Just ordered at the bar and walked back to the room about 25 yards away.



Im not sure if they took tables away to social distance but they are filling every table at Whispering Canyon and Geyser Point. GP is one thing because it's outside but I was uncomfortable just looking at how close people were at Whispering Canyon. This was prior to Desantis' announcement so I assume some tables must have been removed, but it still looked tight to me.


----------



## heapmaster

DVCsloth said:


> Social distancing only allows some of the tables to be used. We were there for lunch 2 weeks ago and there were about 6 people there, they seated us right away. We went back another night around 7pm and it was about 1.5hr wait. Just ordered at the bar and walked back to the room about 25 yards away.


Ya we did the same since we only got to sit once out of the whole week we where there, the rest was bar ordering. Our view of the lake was good enough from our balcony.


----------



## Pyotr

Brett Wyman said:


> Im not sure if they took tables away to social distance but they are filling every table at Whispering Canyon and Geyser Point. GP is one thing because it's outside but I was uncomfortable just looking at how close people were at Whispering Canyon. This was prior to Desantis' announcement so I assume some tables must have been removed, but it still looked tight to me.



That’s odd. I had lunch at Whispering Canyon on 9/12. The tables were spaced out with every other being out of service. Maybe it’s different for dinner?


----------



## heapmaster

Pyotr said:


> That’s odd. I had lunch at Whispering Canyon on 9/12. The tables were spaced out with every other being out of service. Maybe it’s different for dinner?


Ya, could be, we didnt get lunch there, we got it at RF.


----------



## iheartglaciers

If I want to avoid using the elevator at CCV, are the stairs to floors 3+ easily accessible? I've only stayed in the rooms on the 1st floor, so I never took notice of where the stairs were. I've used the stairs in Boulder Ridge and sometimes ended up outside in the back of the building instead of the lobby .


----------



## Philsfan77

maybe a combination of everything going on...fewer tables...earlier park closings leading to people getting back to hotels before the closing rush...a lot of things closed still at some of the surrounding resorts (poly/GF).


----------



## ElizabethG

iheartglaciers said:


> If I want to avoid using the elevator at CCV, are the stairs to floors 3+ easily accessible? I've only stayed in the rooms on the 1st floor, so I never took notice of where the stairs were. I've used the stairs in Boulder Ridge and sometimes ended up outside in the back of the building instead of the lobby .


We were on the 6th floor and often took the stairs. I found it very convenient.


----------



## Philsfan77

Dining Question for anyone who has gone recently...is Roaring Fork Mobile Order only right now? How is that process if so?


----------



## Pyotr

Philsfan77 said:


> Dining Question for anyone who has gone recently...is Roaring Fork Mobile Order only right now? How is that process if so?



I’m not sure if it’s mobile only or highly recommended. When I was picking up my food there were people who didn’t mobile order try to purchase food. I don’t know if they were turned away or not.

Mobile ordering is much, much easier than doing it in person. I ordered all my food in my cabin and clicked the “I am here” button  as I approached. Walked in, grabbed my food, and walked out. It was great.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Is the quick service window next to GP open?


----------



## Pyotr

iheartglaciers said:


> Is the quick service window next to GP open?



No.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pyotr said:


> I’m not sure if it’s mobile only or highly recommended. When I was picking up my food there were people who didn’t mobile order try to purchase food. I don’t know if they were turned away or not.
> 
> Mobile ordering is much, much easier than doing it in person. I ordered all my food in my cabin and clicked the “I am here” button  as I approached. Walked in, grabbed my food, and walked out. It was great.



Music to my ears...I've only ever done it in the parks, and it works well (always use it to skip the Dole Whip Line)...was hoping it was more or less the same process as in the parks. Thanks for the information and I will pass it onto my folks!!


----------



## mrsap

It’s so great to see this board so active lately!!! Can’t wait to hear about everyone’s trips!!!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Our view last week.


----------



## heapmaster

Brett Wyman said:


> Our view last week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 528806


That view looks soo good it looks like its fake... Might just make this my computer backdrop. Very similar to our 1 bedroom view we had in Aug. on the 5th floor.


----------



## edk35

We are staying in a studio for 3 nights in Nov. Is there a floor/view we should request? I am so excited to have snagged these 3 nights at midnight last night


----------



## edk35

Why do you think there are two different bathroom set ups for the studios? Why not just have ONE? I picked the stand up shower studio for our up and coming trip. Just curious if one layout is better than the other. THANKS!!!!


----------



## iheartglaciers

edk35 said:


> Why do you think there are two different bathroom set ups for the studios? Why not just have ONE? I picked the stand up shower studio for our up and coming trip. Just curious if one layout is better than the other. THANKS!!!!



I think the main reason they needed to differentiate between the showers as a bookable category is because people with young kids needed to guarantee a room with a tub. 

Most of the studios (with the tub) are located on the ground floor, so you have a patio not a balcony. But the upside is that you have a chance at getting one of the few alternate studios that are bigger than the average CCV studio (I’ve requested them a few times, but have never gotten one).

The studios with the shower are split fairly equally between the floors so you have a better chance at a room on a higher floor (so you have a balcony and usually a better view).


----------



## heapmaster

edk35 said:


> Why do you think there are two different bathroom set ups for the studios? Why not just have ONE? I picked the stand up shower studio for our up and coming trip. Just curious if one layout is better than the other. THANKS!!!!


Its reported due to design challenges encountered while converting the hotel rooms to the new villas they had to build the studios differently, with more walk in showers then tubs and their specific locations.


----------



## Pyotr

I decided to cancel the Studio I’ve been walking to Labor Day. Instead I’m going to use whatever points I have expiring and get a 2 bedroom for late September. With all the cuts to entertainment and restrictions, I think it’s best to go as little as possible until maybe December 2021 or beyond. If I didn’t have expiring points I probably wouldn’t go at all.


----------



## edk35

iheartglaciers said:


> I think the main reason they needed to differentiate between the showers as a bookable category is because people with young kids needed to guarantee a room with a tub.
> 
> Most of the studios (with the tub) are located on the ground floor, so you have a patio not a balcony. But the upside is that you have a chance at getting one of the few alternate studios that are bigger than the average CCV studio (I’ve requested them a few times, but have never gotten one).
> 
> The studios with the shower are split fairly equally between the floors so you have a better chance at a room on a higher floor (so you have a balcony and usually a better view).


Oh okay thanks for the explanation. We are booked in the shower only so a good view will be nice!!!


----------



## edk35

iheartglaciers said:


> I think the main reason they needed to differentiate between the showers as a bookable category is because people with young kids needed to guarantee a room with a tub.
> 
> Most of the studios (with the tub) are located on the ground floor, so you have a patio not a balcony. But the upside is that you have a chance at getting one of the few alternate studios that are bigger than the average CCV studio (I’ve requested them a few times, but have never gotten one).
> 
> The studios with the shower are split fairly equally between the floors so you have a better chance at a room on a higher floor (so you have a balcony and usually a better view).


Is the bedroom portion more square footage in these alternate studios? Or the bathrooms?


----------



## heapmaster

edk35 said:


> Is the bedroom portion more square footage in these alternate studios? Or the bathrooms?


I haven't been in one, and since there are only a few, it will be a luck of the draw. I would say based on the floor plan all the spaces are a bit bigger, both living, bedroom and bathroom.


----------



## edk35

heapmaster said:


> I haven't been in one, and since there are only a few, it will be a luck of the draw. I would say based on the floor plan all the spaces are a bit bigger, both living, bedroom and bathroom.


Oh okay. Thank you!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

edk35 said:


> Is the bedroom portion more square footage in these alternate studios? Or the bathrooms?


Both. We stayed in an alternate room last December. We were on the second floor so we didn’t even need to use an elevator!! ( Hi Denise!)


----------



## edk35

BWV Dreamin said:


> Both. We stayed in an alternate room last December. We were on the second floor so we didn’t even need to use an elevator!! ( Hi Denise!)


Hi Hope!!! Long time friend!!! I have not been on here much. I need to COME BACK on a regular basis.


----------



## Pyotr

I was able to book a 2 bedroom for Labor Day weekend. My wife was adamant that we don’t go that weekend, but I wanted to push back our trip as far as we could. I have 121 points that expire September 30th, and that weekend cost me 120. 

Has anyone been at the Lodge for Labor Day? Is it busy? Right now all the rooms, including studios, are still available.


----------



## Cajun23

Has anyone used a streaming device at Copper Creek? Did it work at all or was the bandwidth to slow?


----------



## heapmaster

Cajun23 said:


> Has anyone used a streaming device at Copper Creek? Did it work at all or was the bandwidth to slow?


We use our iPad on the CCV WiFi and our TiVo app to stream our TV shows from california without issues. It works great. We use a lighting to HDMI cable and plug it in to the TV in the room to watch it.


----------



## Philsfan77

I am so out of the loop, and I'm sure it's been asked already...but are the boats running like normal?


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> I am so out of the loop, and I'm sure it's been asked already...but are the boats running like normal?



Someone posted this on the WL board, they just got back. Maybe you can ask her any additional questions you have...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...s-information-questions.3372315/post-62369132


----------



## momtwoboys

I thought I was posting on the DVC page, I am so sorry! I need to get those pics I posted over there on here! and anyone have questions please ask we are home quaratineing until our test comes back so ask away!!!! we started our trip at Poly and jumped ship back to our beloved WL we were in CCV in a walk in shower studio.


----------



## momtwoboys

Philsfan77 said:


> I am so out of the loop, and I'm sure it's been asked already...but are the boats running like normal?


they are running, just not fully normal. the boat goes from WL to MK and back. there wasnt the loop where you can ride to CR or FT wild. But there was bus to Fort. For our 9:00AM MK we were at the boat dock at 7:45 watching the sun come up and birds and the boat came along 7:5o we saw boats all coming out of wherever they stay at night and one came right to us. We were on it by 8:00 and only couple off to MK! It was a memory we will always have.


----------



## Philsfan77

momtwoboys said:


> they are running, just not fully normal. the boat goes from WL to MK and back. there wasnt the loop where you can ride to CR or FT wild. But there was bus to Fort. For our 9:00AM MK we were at the boat dock at 7:45 watching the sun come up and birds and the boat came along 7:5o we saw boats all coming out of wherever they stay at night and one came right to us. We were on it by 8:00 and only couple off to MK! It was a memory we will always have.



that sounds amazing!!  Thank you for the information!


----------



## momtwoboys

we also enjoyed the following at Geyser point: 
the Bison burgers and waffle fries
the salmon entree with the salad
the Charcuterie board
shrimp on wire


----------



## PurdueTodd

So this will be our first DVC stay and our welcome home, leaving Saturday, what do I need to pack above and beyond the norm??  We have a 2 bedroom. So far, coffee, filters, packed pods for laundry and dishwasher. Have instacart already loaded up ready to push order.  I guess what I’m saying is that I’m not sure what to expect. I’ve always been the family planner and don’t want to miss something because I don’t know. Suggestions???


----------



## DonnerB

PurdueTodd said:


> So far, coffee, filters, packed pods for laundry and dishwasher.



Coffee + filters.  Sounds like you're all set to me!!  (We frequently forget the filters and end up buying 100 at the gift shop that none of us actually have the ability to use at home.)


----------



## MrsBooch

PurdueTodd said:


> So this will be our first DVC stay and our welcome home, leaving Saturday, what do I need to pack above and beyond the norm??  We have a 2 bedroom. So far, coffee, filters, packed pods for laundry and dishwasher. Have instacart already loaded up ready to push order.  I guess what I’m saying is that I’m not sure what to expect. I’ve always been the family planner and don’t want to miss something because I don’t know. Suggestions???



I also always pack scissors - just in case you need to cut something easily and if you are planning on making pizza in the room, pizza cutter.


----------



## PurdueTodd

DonnerB said:


> Coffee + filters.  Sounds like you're all set to me!!  (We frequently forget the filters and end up buying 100 at the gift shop that none of us actually have the ability to use at home.)


Thanks for support


----------



## PurdueTodd

MrsBooch said:


> I also always pack scissors - just in case you need to cut something easily and if you are planning on making pizza in the room, pizza cutter.


Pizza cutter is a great idea, thank you.


----------



## Philsfan77

momtwoboys said:


> we also enjoyed the following at Geyser point:
> the Bison burgers and waffle fries
> the salmon entree with the salad
> the Charcuterie board
> shrimp on wire



I always get the Bison Burger...probably should branch out a little bit, but it's so good


----------



## momtwoboys

Philsfan77 said:


> I always get the Bison Burger...probably should branch out a little bit, but it's so good


we missed the chicken sandwhich they used to have, guess we need to go back again next April!


----------



## Philsfan77

momtwoboys said:


> they are running, just not fully normal. the boat goes from WL to MK and back. there wasnt the loop where you can ride to CR or FT wild. But there was bus to Fort. For our 9:00AM MK we were at the boat dock at 7:45 watching the sun come up and birds and the boat came along 7:5o we saw boats all coming out of wherever they stay at night and one came right to us. We were on it by 8:00 and only couple off to MK! It was a memory we will always have.



Do they still have towels at the pool or pack your own? Laundry room still running like normal for studio's? Just buzz in on the 4th floor?


----------



## momtwoboys

Philsfan77 said:


> Do they still have towels at the pool or pack your own? Laundry room still running like normal for studio's? Just buzz in on the 4th floor?


Yes towels by pool, laundry room available too!


----------



## Beachmom0317

Philsfan77 said:


> that sounds amazing!!  Thank you for the information!


Was just about to come on here to ask that same information so thanks for asking! We usually take the boat to the CR and walk over. This will be our first time using the designated MK boat lol


----------



## BWV Dreamin

momtwoboys said:


> we missed the chicken sandwhich they used to have, guess we need to go back again next April!


That chicken sandwich was awesome!!!!


----------



## momtwoboys

BWV Dreamin said:


> That chicken sandwich was awesome!!!!


hope its back next April.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

PurdueTodd said:


> So this will be our first DVC stay and our welcome home, leaving Saturday, what do I need to pack above and beyond the norm??  We have a 2 bedroom. So far, coffee, filters, packed pods for laundry and dishwasher. Have instacart already loaded up ready to push order.  I guess what I’m saying is that I’m not sure what to expect. I’ve always been the family planner and don’t want to miss something because I don’t know. Suggestions???


Congratulations on your first DVC stay!  You will have a great time!  The villas have quite a bit of what you need if you eat in the villa, but we made a list of things we wished we had each visit (even though we did not need them) . . and it expanded each visit  Now after several stays, we utilize Owners Locker to keep our items.  They deliver and pick up.  My favorite item in the Owners Locker is my wine opener .


----------



## PurdueTodd

GrtDisGuy said:


> Congratulations on your first DVC stay!  You will have a great time!  The villas have quite a bit of what you need if you eat in the villa, but we made a list of things we wished we had each visit (even though we did not need them) . . and it expanded each visit  Now after several stays, we utilize Owners Locker to keep our items.  They deliver and pick up.  My favorite item in the Owners Locker is my wine opener .


I’ve seen people talking about owners lockers. I’m still don’t know if it’s something we will need yet. I guess after next week, we’ll know everything we currently don’t know.


----------



## mrsap

Brett Wyman said:


> Our view last week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 528806



Thank you for sharing!! May I ask, what waa your room number? I’d like to share it on page 1. Thank you!


----------



## Brett Wyman

mrsap said:


> Thank you for sharing!! May I ask, what waa your room number? I’d like to share it on page 1. Thank you!



Sure thing that is 5130. A 1 bedroom.


----------



## heapmaster

Brett Wyman said:


> Sure thing that is 5130. A 1 bedroom.


LOL....that was our room we had for the week in Aug, I knew it.


----------



## mrsap

Brett Wyman said:


> Sure thing that is 5130. A 1 bedroom.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Brett Wyman said:


> Sure thing that is 5130. A 1 bedroom.


Love that view!!!


----------



## iheartglaciers

For all of you that have been in Sept/Oct (with the increased crowds), how has the wait times been for the boats to MK? For the enclosed larger boats, is the outside area at the front open for standing?


----------



## Philsfan77

iheartglaciers said:


> For all of you that have been in Sept/Oct (with the increased crowds), how has the wait times been for the boats to MK? For the enclosed larger boats, is the outside area at the front open for standing?



My parents are there now and doing Magic Kingdom on Monday...so I can give you an updated run down as of columbus day.


----------



## Philsfan77

Trip update from what I got back from my Mom on her anniversary trip this week so far.

Flight landed at MCO at 10:50 yesterday...got their luggage and were on the Magical Express by 11:30.  Said they would seat a family...skip a row and then seat another family on opposite side...skip a row and then seat next family on opposite side - basically 4 rows between them and the family directly behind them). They got the room ready text while on the bus at 11:45 and were in the room by 12:15 after being dropped off by Magical Express (1148 - will ask for pictures). They grabbed lunch at Geyser Point around 1PM...no wait time, food was delicious, drinks were solid. Hit the pool (Boulder Ridge - quieter and only adults there) for a little bit and then napped before going to Whispering Canyon for Dinner at 6. Dinner was delicious...went to Disney Springs after dinner (I warned them night time at Disney Springs can be hectic and not as socially distanced). They said the most crowded (cramped/least socially distanced they felt) was getting their temperatures checked going into Disney Springs. After that they felt very comfortable there.

They are at epcot today. Park opens at 11...they got to the bus around 10:30, and it was waiting to take people to epcot. They got on, and off they went. Were in the park right around 11. They've done Soarin, Living with the Land, Journey into Imagination with Figment and currently waiting at Spaceship Earth. Longest Posted wait time for them was Soarin (30 minutes), but it only took 15. Other rides had posted wait times of 20 minutes, but only took 10.

So far they are enjoying their stay, and feel very safe.


----------



## mrsap

Some DVC news:

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...redit-card-option-for-annual-dues-coming-soon


----------



## DennieC

iheartglaciers said:


> For all of you that have been in Sept/Oct (with the increased crowds), how has the wait times been for the boats to MK? For the enclosed larger boats, is the outside area at the front open for standing?


We walked down to the boats 1 hour before the Magic Kingdom opened and the line was all the way to the end of the pier.  With social distancing it looks longer than it is and we were able to board the first boat.  It arrived approximately at 8:20am with the park opening at 9:00am.  We were the last group to board before the boat reached capacity.  They stated a second boat was enroute in less than 10 minutes.  The outside areas at the front of the boat have seating for a few people, but half are marked off, so only two seats are available which would sit 5 people total.  Standing was not offered.


----------



## iheartglaciers

DennieC said:


> We walked down to the boats 1 hour before the Magic Kingdom opened and the line was all the way to the end of the pier.  With social distancing it looks longer than it is and we were able to board the first boat.  It arrived approximately at 8:20am with the park opening at 9:00am.  We were the last group to board before the boat reached capacity.  They stated a second boat was enroute in less than 10 minutes.  The outside areas at the front of the boat have seating for a few people, but half are marked off, so only two seats are available which would sit 5 people total.  Standing was not offered.



Thanks, this is super helpful!


----------



## pepperandchips

iheartglaciers said:


> For all of you that have been in Sept/Oct (with the increased crowds), how has the wait times been for the boats to MK? For the enclosed larger boats, is the outside area at the front open for standing?


We were happy with the number of boats running, there were multiples. To piggyback on what a PP said, I didn’t see standing permitted at all, whether outside or in. The captains were monitoring to make sure they only let the correct number of parties on for everyone to have a seat.


----------



## Philsfan77

iheartglaciers said:


> For all of you that have been in Sept/Oct (with the increased crowds), how has the wait times been for the boats to MK? For the enclosed larger boats, is the outside area at the front open for standing?



My parents went yesterday (Columbus Day)...Park opening was 8:00 AM. They went down to the boat dock around 7:45 and were on a boat with 6 other people that left CCV right around 8AM. My guess is the first boat may have had more people on it, but their boat that left right as the park would have been opening, only had 6 people on it. My dad sent a picture of the castle from just inside the gates at 8:20 so overall, from the time they walked down and got into the park - about 40 minutes elapsed. They came back around 4:30 PM (dinner reservation at Art Smith's at 6) and said that boat had maybe 15-20 people on it (4 other families), and waited about 15 minutes for it to get them. They were the last ones in line, so their guess is others might have been waiting up to a half hour for the boat.

They didn't see any standing...seats were open in the front of the boat and the back of the boat only from what my mom could tell, and she got the impression Standing was not allowed at this time, but didn't ask or see anyone ask to know for sure.


----------



## Philsfan77

Trip Summary from my parents (10/8-10/13):

Transportation: no real issues to report...everything was quick and efficient for their times of travel.

- Epcot Friday...Park opening was 11...they walked to bus at 10:30, and bus was waiting, on bus and in park a little after 11. Park Closed at 9...closed the park down...on bus at 9:15 with no issues and back to hotel.
- Animal Kingdom Saturday...8AM opening...walked down to bus at 8:15...short wait (about 10-15 minutes, got on first bus and were in park around 9AM). Park closed at 6...left park at close...on bus by 6:15 with no issues again
- Magic Kingdom Monday (Columbus Day)...8 AM Opening...walked to boat at 7:45...on boat by 8 and in park by 8:20. 6 other people on the boat. Boat back at 4:30...waited about 15 minutes, got on first boat to come through.
- Disney Springs (went Thursday Night, Sunday Night and Monday Night). No issues with busing either way on Thursday and Sunday. Last night they had about a 45 minute wait to get on a bus back to CCV from Disney Springs at 8PM. This was the first bus they saw while waiting to go back. (they went back at some times on Thursday and Sunday with no issues).

The Hotel:

This was their first time staying there and they loved it. They started in a studio - Room 1148 and said it was nice and quiet. On Saturday night in middle of the night, the A/C stopped working, Sunday they made a note of it to the front desk and maintenance, Sunday was their resort only day, so they hung at the pool all day, checked in with the Front Desk and Maintenance to see how things were coming, and were told they were being moved to a different room due to the A/C issues. Ended up getting moved to 1-bedroom Villa Room 2130, which was a handicap accessible room. So overall, a nice upgrade, and Disney made the best of the situation for them, and they were obviously very excited to stay in a 1-bedroom the last 2 nights of the trip. They relaxed by the pool twice, with no issues of having to wait to get in, and were able to get chairs both times (Thursday afternoon and Sunday morning until about 1PM they were there).

The Parks:

They felt very safe within each of the parks. Magic Kingdom was definitely the most crowded of the 3 they visited on Monday (understandable given it was Columbus Day). Animal Kingdom had boat caravans going which my mom said were very cute. They saw 2 caravans at Magic Kingdom yesterday. Disney Springs after 7 was a madhouse in my mom's words, the nights they were there...but when they got there the nights they went (typically around 4-430) it was not bad at all. Definitely picks up as the night goes on and the parks start to let out.

The Rides:

Every wait time was over estimated. They started timing themselves at Magic Kingdom Yesterday, and wait times were anywhere from 15-30 minutes over estimated. For example. Haunted Mansion had a posted wait time of 50 minutes. They timed themselves from the time they got in line, and when they got off the ride it had taken 39 minutes total.
- They did every ride in Epcot (Soarin had a 30 minute posted wait time a little after park opening, and it took 15 minutes to get on). The longest wait time for them was Frozen ever After (posted wait time of 60 minutes, and took about 40 they estimated around 1PM that day).
- They did every ride in Animal Kingdom except Triceroptops Spin. FOP had longest posted wait time of 60 minutes (took about 40) everything else was about 15-25 minute waits.
- Magic Kingdom - They did Space Mountain, Buzz Lightyear, Carousel of Progress, Pooh, Peter Pan, Small World, Haunted Mansion, Pirates of Carribean and Splash Mountain, and saw 2 caravans all by 4PM. Haunted Mansion surprisingly was their longest wait time of the day (They did Peter Pan and Space when they got there and had 20-30 minute posted wait times that took 10-15 minutes).

Food: Didn't ask for a lot of specifics of what they ate yet.

Thursday - Lunch at Geyser Point and Dinner at Whsipering Canyon - both were delicious
Friday - Ate at Food and Wine stands (France/Germany/Italy) - I know they had a bratwurst on a pretzel, Flatbread and tortellini dish, and puffed pastry. Also had macarroons, funnel cakes, and an apple streudel type dessert, as well as a number of frozen alcoholic drinks. They loved their day in epcot
Saturday - Roaring Fork breakfast (mobile order - was quick and efficient)...grabbed some snacks for lunch in Animal Kingdom and then ate at Rainforest Cafe
Sunday - Breakfast at Whispering Canyon (made this reservation on Saturday Night), Lunch at Geyser Point to watch the football games, Dinner at Ragland Road (made this reservation Sunday - that day - while sitting at the pool.) Fish and Chips and Shepherds Pie at Ragland Road and both were great, they skipped the bread pudding because my dad wanted Gelato and to get to the Christmas Store there before it got to crowded.
Monday - lunch at Pinnochios, Dinner at Art Smith's Homecoming...I know they got the Thigh High Biscuits/Fried Green Tomatoes and Braises Short Ribs and split them. The manager comped their Desserts (I asked if something was wrong, and my dad swears everything was perfect, and they didn't wait long for anything. He said the manager was making his rounds talking to everyone, and talked to my dad for about 10-15 minutes (my dad is an IT guy that works for several restaurants in PA on their POS systems) and from that conversation he said, dessert is on me so they got a hummingbird cake to go and a chocolate pecan pie to go.
Tuesday - Breakfast at Whispering Canyon before going to airport (made this reservation Monday night).

Overall, it was a great trip, they felt very safe, got to do everything they wanted to do and see, and even added in a ragland road dinner that they weren't expecting to make at the last minute. The mobile ordering for quick services was efficient and quick, and outside of Disney Springs after 7, they felt crowds were very manageable even on a busier long weekend like Columbus Day.

If you want to know anything esle...feel free to ask away.


----------



## shairpdrh

Philsfan77 said:


> Trip Summary from my parents (10/8-10/13):
> 
> Transportation: no real issues to report...everything was quick and efficient for their times of travel.
> 
> - Epcot Friday...Park opening was 11...they walked to bus at 10:30, and bus was waiting, on bus and in park a little after 11. Park Closed at 9...closed the park down...on bus at 9:15 with no issues and back to hotel.
> - Animal Kingdom Saturday...8AM opening...walked down to bus at 8:15...short wait (about 10-15 minutes, got on first bus and were in park around 9AM). Park closed at 6...left park at close...on bus by 6:15 with no issues again
> - Magic Kingdom Monday (Columbus Day)...8 AM Opening...walked to boat at 7:45...on boat by 8 and in park by 8:20. 6 other people on the boat. Boat back at 4:30...waited about 15 minutes, got on first boat to come through.
> - Disney Springs (went Thursday Night, Sunday Night and Monday Night). No issues with busing either way on Thursday and Sunday. Last night they had about a 45 minute wait to get on a bus back to CCV from Disney Springs at 8PM. This was the first bus they saw while waiting to go back. (they went back at some times on Thursday and Sunday with no issues).
> 
> The Hotel:
> 
> This was their first time staying there and they loved it. They started in a studio - Room 1148 and said it was nice and quiet. On Saturday night in middle of the night, the A/C stopped working, Sunday they made a note of it to the front desk and maintenance, Sunday was their resort only day, so they hung at the pool all day, checked in with the Front Desk and Maintenance to see how things were coming, and were told they were being moved to a different room due to the A/C issues. Ended up getting moved to 1-bedroom Villa Room 2130, which was a handicap accessible room. So overall, a nice upgrade, and Disney made the best of the situation for them, and they were obviously very excited to stay in a 1-bedroom the last 2 nights of the trip. They relaxed by the pool twice, with no issues of having to wait to get in, and were able to get chairs both times (Thursday afternoon and Sunday morning until about 1PM they were there).
> 
> The Parks:
> 
> They felt very safe within each of the parks. Magic Kingdom was definitely the most crowded of the 3 they visited on Monday (understandable given it was Columbus Day). Animal Kingdom had boat caravans going which my mom said were very cute. They saw 2 caravans at Magic Kingdom yesterday. Disney Springs after 7 was a madhouse in my mom's words, the nights they were there...but when they got there the nights they went (typically around 4-430) it was not bad at all. Definitely picks up as the night goes on and the parks start to let out.
> 
> The Rides:
> 
> Every wait time was over estimated. They started timing themselves at Magic Kingdom Yesterday, and wait times were anywhere from 15-30 minutes over estimated. For example. Haunted Mansion had a posted wait time of 50 minutes. They timed themselves from the time they got in line, and when they got off the ride it had taken 39 minutes total.
> - They did every ride in Epcot (Soarin had a 30 minute posted wait time a little after park opening, and it took 15 minutes to get on). The longest wait time for them was Frozen ever After (posted wait time of 60 minutes, and took about 40 they estimated around 1PM that day).
> - They did every ride in Animal Kingdom except Triceroptops Spin. FOP had longest posted wait time of 60 minutes (took about 40) everything else was about 15-25 minute waits.
> - Magic Kingdom - They did Space Mountain, Buzz Lightyear, Carousel of Progress, Pooh, Peter Pan, Small World, Haunted Mansion, Pirates of Carribean and Splash Mountain, and saw 2 caravans all by 4PM. Haunted Mansion surprisingly was their longest wait time of the day (They did Peter Pan and Space when they got there and had 20-30 minute posted wait times that took 10-15 minutes).
> 
> Food: Didn't ask for a lot of specifics of what they ate yet.
> 
> Thursday - Lunch at Geyser Point and Dinner at Whsipering Canyon - both were delicious
> Friday - Ate at Food and Wine stands (France/Germany/Italy) - I know they had a bratwurst on a pretzel, Flatbread and tortellini dish, and puffed pastry. Also had macarroons, funnel cakes, and an apple streudel type dessert, as well as a number of frozen alcoholic drinks. They loved their day in epcot
> Saturday - Roaring Fork breakfast (mobile order - was quick and efficient)...grabbed some snacks for lunch in Animal Kingdom and then ate at Rainforest Cafe
> Sunday - Breakfast at Whispering Canyon (made this reservation on Saturday Night), Lunch at Geyser Point to watch the football games, Dinner at Ragland Road (made this reservation Sunday - that day - while sitting at the pool.) Fish and Chips and Shepherds Pie at Ragland Road and both were great, they skipped the bread pudding because my dad wanted Gelato and to get to the Christmas Store there before it got to crowded.
> Monday - lunch at Pinnochios, Dinner at Art Smith's Homecoming...I know they got the Thigh High Biscuits/Fried Green Tomatoes and Braises Short Ribs and split them. The manager comped their Desserts (I asked if something was wrong, and my dad swears everything was perfect, and they didn't wait long for anything. He said the manager was making his rounds talking to everyone, and talked to my dad for about 10-15 minutes (my dad is an IT guy that works for several restaurants in PA on their POS systems) and from that conversation he said, dessert is on me so they got a hummingbird cake to go and a chocolate pecan pie to go.
> Tuesday - Breakfast at Whispering Canyon before going to airport (made this reservation Monday night).
> 
> Overall, it was a great trip, they felt very safe, got to do everything they wanted to do and see, and even added in a ragland road dinner that they weren't expecting to make at the last minute. The mobile ordering for quick services was efficient and quick, and outside of Disney Springs after 7, they felt crowds were very manageable even on a busier long weekend like Columbus Day.
> 
> If you want to know anything esle...feel free to ask away.


Thanks for sharing their trip. It is good to hear what is happening from people on the ground.


----------



## ccasanova

Just booked our first CCV stay Dec 16-17 in a Deluxe Studio (walk-in shower). We’re doing a split stay including 2 nights at BLT in a 1BV lake view. 

We are looking to join the DVC ranks, always travel during the first 3 weeks of December, and think we have it narrowed to these 2. Will also tour RIV while there. 

We’re excited about the Christmas decorations at CCV. There’s nothing like Christmastime at WDW!


----------



## Pyotr

ccasanova said:


> Just booked our first CCV stay Dec 16-17 in a Deluxe Studio (walk-in shower). We’re doing a split stay including 2 nights at BLT in a 1BV lake view.
> 
> We are looking to join the DVC ranks, always travel during the first 3 weeks of December, and think we have it narrowed to these 2. Will also tour RIV while there.
> 
> We’re excited about the Christmas decorations at CCV. There’s nothing like Christmastime at WDW!



Booking studios in December is extremely difficult. Unless you have a guaranteed week, I would recommend against it.


----------



## ccasanova

Pyotr said:


> Booking studios in December is extremely difficult. Unless you have a guaranteed week, I would recommend against it.



Thanks. We plan on enough points for 1BVs for our family of 4. We stayed at Jambo in a 1BV 2 years ago and loved it! This will be our first Studio stay, but it was all that was available last Friday when we made reservations. 

We’re anxious to compare AKV vs CCV Christmas decorations...and hoping the CCV vs BLT decision will not be too difficult.


----------



## shairpdrh

ccasanova said:


> Thanks. We plan on enough points for 1BVs for our family of 4. We stayed at Jambo in a 1BV 2 years ago and loved it! This will be our first Studio stay, but it was all that was available last Friday when we made reservations.
> 
> We’re anxious to compare AKV vs CCV Christmas decorations...and hoping the CCV vs BLT decision will not be too difficult.


I think you can't make a bad choice. CCV was the right choice for us, but I loved my stay at BLT on a 1BR and it would be a great choice for 4. The studio wasn't our fave, but it worked for 2 people. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## aymekae

Got here around 10 pm last night. Dropped our stuff and went straight to Geyser Point for dinner, but we didn't know that they stop serving the full menu at 10! They only had 5 things. We got two Cheesy BBQ Briskets with house made chips and Teriyaki Chicken Wings. It wasn't what we wanted but it was so delicious. Pretty small portions but we were starving after a 4.5 hour flight and several hours since lunch. 

Roaring Fork took a little longer around 8 am than I expected. They package your order to go which was greatly appreciated. Got to the bus stop at 8:35 and that was good enough for the second bus to Hollywood Studios. However, MMRR was already posted at 90 minutes when we walked up at 9:24! We walked off 60 minutes later. We liked it, but the boys said not worth an hour wait. We won't be back for at least 3 years so it should be old hat by then. We had long, hot, sweaty, hard-to-breathe waits the rest of the day, but we did everything except Tower of Terror and left at 6:30. DS's Mandalorian The Child Magic Band flew off on Slinky Dog Dash which prompted tears. An awesome CM noticed his sadness and offered a complimentary Mickey bar! That really helped. The virtual chat in the MDE app was immediately helpful, gave me the link to submit a lost item report, deactivated his band, and told me to go to our resort front desk to get a replacement solid color band. Ate dinner at Whispering Canyon, which has been a favorite of ours and it didn't disappoint. 

Before I forget, we're in 2107, first 1 bedroom to the left out of the lobby, which I think is a fantastic location! We had/have a gecko friend, and saw a white frog on the patio. No view of the pool or lake, but a nice ambiance peering into the lobby. I'll take some pictures and post later. 

Sorry didn't mean to write a novel! Let me know if you have any questions. Tomorrow is Magic Kingdom!


----------



## mrsap

aymekae said:


> Got here around 10 pm last night. Dropped our stuff and went straight to Geyser Point for dinner, but we didn't know that they stop serving the full menu at 10! They only had 5 things. We got two Cheesy BBQ Briskets with house made chips and Teriyaki Chicken Wings. It wasn't what we wanted but it was so delicious. Pretty small portions but we were starving after a 4.5 hour flight and several hours since lunch.
> 
> Roaring Fork took a little longer around 8 am than I expected. They package your order to go which was greatly appreciated. Got to the bus stop at 8:35 and that was good enough for the second bus to Hollywood Studios. However, MMRR was already posted at 90 minutes when we walked up at 9:24! We walked off 60 minutes later. We liked it, but the boys said not worth an hour wait. We won't be back for at least 3 years so it should be old hat by then. We had long, hot, sweaty, hard-to-breathe waits the rest of the day, but we did everything except Tower of Terror and left at 6:30. DS's Mandalorian The Child Magic Band flew off on Slinky Dog Dash which prompted tears. An awesome CM noticed his sadness and offered a complimentary Mickey bar! That really helped. The virtual chat in the MDE app was immediately helpful, gave me the link to submit a lost item report, deactivated his band, and told me to go to our resort front desk to get a replacement solid color band. Ate dinner at Whispering Canyon, which has been a favorite of ours and it didn't disappoint.
> 
> Before I forget, we're in 2107, first 1 bedroom to the left out of the lobby, which I think is a fantastic location! We had/have a gecko friend, and saw a white frog on the patio. No view of the pool or lake, but a nice ambiance peering into the lobby. I'll take some pictures and post later.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to write a novel! Let me know if you have any questions. Tomorrow is Magic Kingdom!



Thanks for sharing! Have a great time!


----------



## aymekae

Update on the boat to MK. Got here at 8 and we're the 7th group in line. First boat just arrived at 8:28!


----------



## thelittledipster

heapmaster said:


> We use our iPad on the CCV WiFi and our TiVo app to stream our TV shows from california without issues. It works great. We use a lighting to HDMI cable and plug it in to the TV in the room to watch it.



did you need to do something to switch the inputs on the TV? I just had a bad experience at Jambo trying something similar, but I assume the CCV TVs are newer.


----------



## thelittledipster

heapmaster said:


> I haven't been in one, and since there are only a few, it will be a luck of the draw. I would say based on the floor plan all the spaces are a bit bigger, both living, bedroom and bathroom.



which rooms are they? What’s the best way of requesting? I normally use Touring Plans


----------



## striker1064

thelittledipster said:


> which rooms are they? What’s the best way of requesting? I normally use Touring Plans



Touring Plans won't do you any good for DVC. Just make your request via MS using chat or email on the DVC website, or just call them. 

The alternate studios are all Deluxe Studio booking category and there is one per floor. Request a high floor because I think every studio on floor 2 and up are the Walk-in Shower studios except for the alternate layouts.


----------



## heapmaster

thelittledipster said:


> did you need to do something to switch the inputs on the TV? I just had a bad experience at Jambo trying something similar, but I assume the CCV TVs are newer.


I used the TV remote to switch the input to HDMI1 and plugged the converter cable I bought from apple into that port. Then the iPads screen was displayed on the TV making it much easier to watch our shows. It was easy. Before we checked out I just switched it back. I have never had any issue with the resort (CCV) WiFi and we stay there a lot. Other non DVC hotels we have stayed at have horrible WiFi, so much so, I actually look forward to staying at CCV and knowing how good their WiFi will be when I get there, our shows will stream just fine and when I need to do work stuff, it works without issue.


----------



## thelittledipster

Hi All,

I asked all my questions before announcing myself, how rude  we just bought 200 points at CCV and couldn’t be happier! It’s our first DVC contract.

_thelittledipster*October 2020*September 

Our first trip as owners is an anniversary trip (hence the July stay being so far off from Use Year):
7/24/21 - 7/31/21
5 nights in the Studio Walk In + 2 nights in the Cabins_


----------



## heapmaster

striker1064 said:


> Touring Plans won't do you any good for DVC. Just make your request via MS using chat or email on the DVC website, or just call them.
> 
> The alternate studios are all Deluxe Studio booking category and there is one per floor. Request a high floor because I think every studio on floor 2 and up are the Walk-in Shower studios except for the alternate layouts.


Your correct. And the luck of the draw for sure since there are only 6, one has to be empty when you check in. We requested a high floor via MS for our spontaneous stay next month and are hoping to get one as I really dont want to be on the 1st floor. When we stay in studios we usually pick the walk-in shower to get the higher floor views.


----------



## shairpdrh

aymekae said:


> Got here around 10 pm last night. Dropped our stuff and went straight to Geyser Point for dinner, but we didn't know that they stop serving the full menu at 10! They only had 5 things. We got two Cheesy BBQ Briskets with house made chips and Teriyaki Chicken Wings. It wasn't what we wanted but it was so delicious. Pretty small portions but we were starving after a 4.5 hour flight and several hours since lunch.
> 
> Roaring Fork took a little longer around 8 am than I expected. They package your order to go which was greatly appreciated. Got to the bus stop at 8:35 and that was good enough for the second bus to Hollywood Studios. However, MMRR was already posted at 90 minutes when we walked up at 9:24! We walked off 60 minutes later. We liked it, but the boys said not worth an hour wait. We won't be back for at least 3 years so it should be old hat by then. We had long, hot, sweaty, hard-to-breathe waits the rest of the day, but we did everything except Tower of Terror and left at 6:30. DS's Mandalorian The Child Magic Band flew off on Slinky Dog Dash which prompted tears. An awesome CM noticed his sadness and offered a complimentary Mickey bar! That really helped. The virtual chat in the MDE app was immediately helpful, gave me the link to submit a lost item report, deactivated his band, and told me to go to our resort front desk to get a replacement solid color band. Ate dinner at Whispering Canyon, which has been a favorite of ours and it didn't disappoint.
> 
> Before I forget, we're in 2107, first 1 bedroom to the left out of the lobby, which I think is a fantastic location! We had/have a gecko friend, and saw a white frog on the patio. No view of the pool or lake, but a nice ambiance peering into the lobby. I'll take some pictures and post later.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to write a novel! Let me know if you have any questions. Tomorrow is Magic Kingdom!


Love hearing about trips while I am unable to travel! Thanks for posting.


----------



## heapmaster

aymekae said:


> Update on the boat to MK. Got here at 8 and we're the 7th group in line. First boat just arrived at 8:28!


How many groups did they let on the boat?


----------



## aymekae

heapmaster said:


> How many groups did they let on the boat?


Sorry I did not pay attention. I would guess about 15 groups. A ton of people arrived in the half hour I was there so a long wait. We didn't get to 7DMT until 8:55. We rode at 9:30.


----------



## thelittledipster

Is there a separate check in desk for CCV, or everyone just used the main WL desk?


----------



## heapmaster

thelittledipster said:


> Is there a separate check in desk for CCV, or everyone just used the main WL desk?


The main WL desk, but currently they are promoting online check-in where you go right to your room bypassing the desk (you can still go to the desk).


----------



## thelittledipster

Are some cabin views better than others? Any recommendations for room requests?


----------



## Pyotr

I loved my view. I forgot my cabin but you could see the castle from it.


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d share DVC News...

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...5-point-minimum-now-required-for-member-perks


----------



## RSHEALAND

Cabin 24


----------



## mrsap

RSHEALAND said:


> Cabin 24View attachment 533391View attachment 533392



Thank you for sharing!! Is that the actual number or is it 8024? Thanks!!


----------



## RSHEALAND

mrsap said:


> Thank you for sharing!! Is that the actual number or is it 8024? Thanks!!


8024


----------



## MrsBooch

Pyotr said:


> I loved my view. I forgot my cabin but you could see the castle from it.View attachment 532877




omg this is amazinggggg


----------



## mrsap

RSHEALAND said:


> 8024



Thank you, just wanted to make sure I got it right! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## MrsBooch

aymekae said:


> Sorry I did not pay attention. I would guess about 15 groups. A ton of people arrived in the half hour I was there so a long wait. *We didn't get to 7DMT until 8:55. We rode at 9:30*.



did they wait to start it until later? or did you  just have a 35 minute wait at "rope drop"?


----------



## heapmaster

Pyotr said:


> I loved my view. I forgot my cabin but you could see the castle from it.View attachment 532877


If I had to guess it would be 8001 or 8002


----------



## Pyotr

heapmaster said:


> If I had to guess it would be 8001 or 8002


----------



## heapmaster

Pyotr said:


> View attachment 533427


Well I was off by a few, lol. Thats a good view for not being at the end. How was the walk to the lobby/GP ? Not as bad as 8001 I'd assume.


----------



## Pyotr

heapmaster said:


> Well I was off by a few, lol. Thats a good view for not being at the end. How was the walk to the lobby/GP ? Not as bad as 8001 I'd assume.



The walk wasn’t that bad. The only drawback to that cabin is the boat horns. Well, and the people on the boats can watch you get in and out of the hot tub.

The view was better than the picture shows.  I had issues focusing due to the screen.


----------



## cellomom

thelittledipster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I asked all my questions before announcing myself, how rude  we just bought 200 points at CCV and couldn’t be happier! It’s our first DVC contract.
> 
> _thelittledipster*October 2020*September
> 
> Our first trip as owners is an anniversary trip (hence the July stay being so far off from Use Year):
> 7/24/21 - 7/31/21
> 5 nights in the Studio Walk In + 2 nights in the Cabins_


Congrats!!


----------



## mrsap

thelittledipster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I asked all my questions before announcing myself, how rude  we just bought 200 points at CCV and couldn’t be happier! It’s our first DVC contract.
> 
> _thelittledipster*October 2020*September
> 
> Our first trip as owners is an anniversary trip (hence the July stay being so far off from Use Year):
> 7/24/21 - 7/31/21
> 5 nights in the Studio Walk In + 2 nights in the Cabins_



and Congrats!!!!  I’ll get you up on page 1!


----------



## BrianR

Anyone else want to have Disney just sell those plans so you can put that cabin on your own lot somewhere or is it just me?


----------



## Beachmom0317

Has anyone had any experience lately with taking the bus to MK for rope drop? Wondering what time would be. Park opens at 9 when we go


----------



## Lorana

Pyotr said:


> I loved my view. I forgot my cabin but you could see the castle from it.View attachment 532877


Room 8008.  I will remember that and try to request it when we stay there in December!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...itional-points-detail-added-to-member-website


----------



## mrsap




----------



## quinacciani

Hi! We are in the beginning stages of planning a trip with DH, in-laws and my mother for Nov '21. It has been a bucket list trip for us to treat them to a few nights in one of the CCV cabins. We are not DVC, but would rent points to do this as it's cheaper than rack rate and it's my understanding that the cabins are excluded from promos anyway.  Yes there are certainly less expensive options for this many people, but it's sort of the cabin or bust. Our parents are getting older so we don't want to wait much longer to make it happen. We'd spend a good portion of the trip just enjoying the resort and cabin with minimal park time and some of our group will stay on for a split stay somewhere else. 

A few questions-
1. We will actually have extended family staying at the campgrounds in an RV this week. Can we walk back and forth? (long walks are not an issue.. we live in a big city and walk several miles daily).
2. Will our extended family be allowed to come to our cabin to visit? Any restrictions that I am not thinking about if COVID fuels still apply then?
3. Are we crazy for doing this instead of a 3 bedroom? If my mother does come, we would give her the room and we would sleep on the pull out.

Any advice is helpful!


----------



## heapmaster

quinacciani said:


> Hi! We are in the beginning stages of planning a trip with DH, in-laws and my mother for Nov '21. It has been a bucket list trip for us to treat them to a few nights in one of the CCV cabins. We are not DVC, but would rent points to do this as it's cheaper than rack rate and it's my understanding that the cabins are excluded from promos anyway.  Yes there are certainly less expensive options for this many people, but it's sort of the cabin or bust. Our parents are getting older so we don't want to wait much longer to make it happen. We'd spend a good portion of the trip just enjoying the resort and cabin with minimal park time and some of our group will stay on for a split stay somewhere else.
> 
> A few questions-
> 1. We will actually have extended family staying at the campgrounds in an RV this week. Can we walk back and forth? (long walks are not an issue.. we live in a big city and walk several miles daily).
> 2. Will our extended family be allowed to come to our cabin to visit? Any restrictions that I am not thinking about if COVID fuels still apply then?
> 3. Are we crazy for doing this instead of a 3 bedroom? If my mother does come, we would give her the room and we would sleep on the pull out.
> 
> Any advice is helpful!


Sounds like a great trip and point rental allows you to not have to pay for parking at WL as well if you have a car yourselves.

1. I don't think the trail is open between the two yet, so I would take a boat between them.
2. They should be able to. I know with reservations people are going to other resorts to do dining, and them taking the boat from FW to WL shouldn't be an issue.
3. It depends on how many nights you plan on sleeping on the pull out (I would assume its not as comfy as a real bed) and how two bathrooms would work if you all need to use them at once. Although there only being 4 GVs vs 26 Cabins, it will be easier to get a cabin.


----------



## heapmaster

Beachmom0317 said:


> Has anyone had any experience lately with taking the bus to MK for rope drop? Wondering what time would be. Park opens at 9 when we go


I would like to know this as well for DHS, if the park is opening at almost 2 hours before scheduled opening, are the buses starting to come 2 hours before? They should be if they are not.


----------



## quinacciani

heapmaster said:


> Sounds like a great trip and point rental allows you to not have to pay for parking at WL as well if you have a car yourselves.
> 
> 1. I don't think the trail is open between the two yet, so I would take a boat between them.
> 2. They should be able to. I know with reservations people are going to other resorts to do dining, and them taking the boat from FW to WL shouldn't be an issue.
> 3. It depends on how many nights you plan on sleeping on the pull out (I would assume its not as comfy as a real bed) and how two bathrooms would work if you all need to use them at once. Although there only being 4 GVs vs 26 Cabins, it will be easier to get a cabin.


Thanks! When renting points, is it only 1 car with included parking? We would likely have 2 cars and I have only had 1 car with us.


----------



## PurdueTodd

Stayed in 3216. Been back a couple weeks now, and ready to start planning our next trip!!  Love the lodge!!  Maybe by next Christmas we will be somewhat back to normal. 
Wearing face masks in 90 degree heat walking 9-10 miles a day kinda sucks. Well worth it though for a piece of the magic.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

quinacciani said:


> Thanks! When renting points, is it only 1 car with included parking? We would likely have 2 cars and I have only had 1 car with us.


Another consideration if you are concerned about space/sleeping arrangements - renting or reserving a studio at CCV or Boulder Ridge in addition to the Cabin.  Could still gather at the cabin, but one of the parties would have their own space at night and in the morning.  Good luck planning this special trip!


----------



## quinacciani

GrtDisGuy said:


> Another consideration if you are concerned about space/sleeping arrangements - renting or reserving a studio at CCV or Boulder Ridge in addition to the Cabin.  Could still gather at the cabin, but one of the parties would have their own space at night and in the morning.  Good luck planning this special trip!


Definitely! That is the plan if my SIL+fam decides to join!


----------



## heapmaster

quinacciani said:


> Thanks! When renting points, is it only 1 car with included parking? We would likely have 2 cars and I have only had 1 car with us.


I think as long as the person driving the other car is on the reservation with their magic band I would think they will let them in as well.


----------



## MrsBooch

Can/has anyone posted the recreational activities "calendar" lately?

I'm doing a split stay between CCV/Riviera and beach club in 18 days. Beach Club has their activities posted on a stand up board in the lobby area - i'm assuming it's the same for CCV?


----------



## ElizabethG

ccasanova said:


> Thanks. We plan on enough points for 1BVs for our family of 4. We stayed at Jambo in a 1BV 2 years ago and loved it! This will be our first Studio stay, but it was all that was available last Friday when we made reservations.
> 
> We’re anxious to compare AKV vs CCV Christmas decorations...and hoping the CCV vs BLT decision will not be too difficult.


BLT and CCV are my two home resorts! I love both of them. The extra bathroom at BLT is pretty nice. I really can't choose a favorite.


----------



## mrsap

MrsBooch said:


> Can/has anyone posted the recreational activities "calendar" lately?
> 
> I'm doing a split stay between CCV/Riviera and beach club in 18 days. Beach Club has their activities posted on a stand up board in the lobby area - i'm assuming it's the same for CCV?



I heard all the activities were being posted on a board, as you mentioned. However, here are the movies being played in November...

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2020/11/movies-under-stars-schedule-for-select.html?m=1


----------



## iheartglaciers

ccasanova said:


> Thanks. We plan on enough points for 1BVs for our family of 4. We stayed at Jambo in a 1BV 2 years ago and loved it! This will be our first Studio stay, but it was all that was available last Friday when we made reservations.
> 
> We’re anxious to compare AKV vs CCV Christmas decorations...and hoping the CCV vs BLT decision will not be too difficult.



I've always thought that Jambo's Christmas tree is just as majestic and impressive as Wilderness Lodge's (which many say is one of the best resort lobbies for the holidays). Some people aren't sure if they'll put up the full decorations in Jambo this year since most of the hotel is closed (just the DVC rooms are open, which is a small percentage of the building), but we won't know until the resorts are decorated!


----------



## GrtDisGuy

PurdueTodd said:


> Stayed in 3216. Been back a couple weeks now, and ready to start planning our next trip!!  Love the lodge!!  Maybe by next Christmas we will be somewhat back to normal.
> Wearing face masks in 90 degree heat walking 9-10 miles a day kinda sucks. Well worth it though for a piece of the magic.


Can't wait for our next trip either.  How did it go as far as the items you needed for the stay?  Did the villa have most of what you might need or will you think about doing owners locker or take anything specific on the next trip?


----------



## andeesings

New owner here!!!! andeesings_*October2020*August _

I have to admit. This one was a totally emotional purchase. Wilderness Lodge was my family's favorite resort. My dad ABSOLUTELY loved it. I grew up with my family taking very long 2 week trips minimum to Disney in Fort Wilderness in a pop-up camper. After Dad sold the camper we upgraded to stays at the Wilderness Lodge and loved everything about them. Well into my 30's, we celebrated huge milestones there. My brother's engagement. My parent's 35th wedding anniversary. Anyway, he died very unexpectedly this year, and I know 2020 hasn't really been the best for anyone. He was really looking forward to taking the family again, and even better, this time his only granddaughter (my brother's daughter, she's 2). Well. After he died, and we got locked down, I decided I was going to do it. Bought a big resale contract, and then decided I needed a direct contract. Paid a mint for it, but if it was a choice between Riviera and Copper Creek, it HAD to be Copper Creek.  I don't regret a penny. I can't wait to take the huge trip, my mom, my brother, sister-in-law, niece, aunt, uncle, cousins. I'm going to cry my eyes out when we walk through those gates. 

Thanks for reading, I'm so emotional!


----------



## jarestel

andeesings said:


> New owner here!!!! andeesings_*October2020*August _


Congratulations! The Wilderness Lodge and its DVC components - BRV (some will insist on referring to it by its original VWL moniker) and CCV - have a special attachment for many of us here as well. It's great to have you with us!


----------



## mrsap

andeesings said:


> New owner here!!!! andeesings_*October2020*August _
> 
> I have to admit. This one was a totally emotional purchase. Wilderness Lodge was my family's favorite resort. My dad ABSOLUTELY loved it. I grew up with my family taking very long 2 week trips minimum to Disney in Fort Wilderness in a pop-up camper. After Dad sold the camper we upgraded to stays at the Wilderness Lodge and loved everything about them. Well into my 30's, we celebrated huge milestones there. My brother's engagement. My parent's 35th wedding anniversary. Anyway, he died very unexpectedly this year, and I know 2020 hasn't really been the best for anyone. He was really looking forward to taking the family again, and even better, this time his only granddaughter (my brother's daughter, she's 2). Well. After he died, and we got locked down, I decided I was going to do it. Bought a big resale contract, and then decided I needed a direct contract. Paid a mint for it, but if it was a choice between Riviera and Copper Creek, it HAD to be Copper Creek.  I don't regret a penny. I can't wait to take the huge trip, my mom, my brother, sister-in-law, niece, aunt, uncle, cousins. I'm going to cry my eyes out when we walk through those gates.
> 
> Thanks for reading, I'm so emotional!



and Congrats! Sounds like such a special place for you. You and your family have many fun trips ahead of you!! I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1. Also, I wanted to say I’m so sorry for your loss.

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Figment's Girl

andeesings said:


> New owner here!!!! andeesings_*October2020*August _
> 
> I have to admit. This one was a totally emotional purchase. Wilderness Lodge was my family's favorite resort. My dad ABSOLUTELY loved it. I grew up with my family taking very long 2 week trips minimum to Disney in Fort Wilderness in a pop-up camper. After Dad sold the camper we upgraded to stays at the Wilderness Lodge and loved everything about them. Well into my 30's, we celebrated huge milestones there. My brother's engagement. My parent's 35th wedding anniversary. Anyway, he died very unexpectedly this year, and I know 2020 hasn't really been the best for anyone. He was really looking forward to taking the family again, and even better, this time his only granddaughter (my brother's daughter, she's 2). Well. After he died, and we got locked down, I decided I was going to do it. Bought a big resale contract, and then decided I needed a direct contract. Paid a mint for it, but if it was a choice between Riviera and Copper Creek, it HAD to be Copper Creek.  I don't regret a penny. I can't wait to take the huge trip, my mom, my brother, sister-in-law, niece, aunt, uncle, cousins. I'm going to cry my eyes out when we walk through those gates.
> 
> Thanks for reading, I'm so emotional!


 Congratulations!

I too grew up staying at Fort Wilderness every year and when we went to tour Copper Creek last year, it just felt like home. My mom passed away in July and we went down this past October and being there did help me a lot. I am planning to take both my boys, daughter in law, and grandson down in 2022 and cannot wait.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ax-rates-for-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## andeesings

mrsap said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ax-rates-for-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world



Ooooo WOMP. Does this mean a definite dues increase of at least $.14 per point??


----------



## MrsBooch

andeesings said:


> Ooooo WOMP. Does this mean a definite dues increase of at least $.14 per point??



definite increase for sure - i can't math this early though. That's a doozy.


----------



## Pyotr

andeesings said:


> Ooooo WOMP. Does this mean a definite dues increase of at least $.14 per point??



No.

I believe during the last appraisal CCV wasn’t fully declared. Also. There are now more owners to spread the taxes.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Anybody have a link to the CCV floor plan? For some reason all the previous links are taking me to the BRV floor plan...


----------



## Pyotr

Has anyone taken the boat to the magic kingdom in the morning? Is it a long wait? We are taking our almost 3 year old in December for a quick trip.


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...021-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


----------



## andeesings

mrsap said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...021-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


Hey!!! Only $.15 per point! I'll take it!! Not like my AKL dues which are gonna BURY me.


----------



## shairpdrh

Once again the increase feels reasonable! Now I just need to get back home to enjoy it.


----------



## MilesMouse

Pyotr said:


> Has anyone taken the boat to the magic kingdom in the morning? Is it a long wait? We are taking our almost 3 year old in December for a quick trip.


Assuming it's still the same as about a month ago, they were running two boats at MK opening and closing times. The longest wait we ever had was maybe 10-15 minutes. The rest of the day was just one boat going back and forth so if you left for a midday break you could end up waiting closer to 20-25 minutes if you just miss it or didn't make it on because of capacity.


----------



## tpskult

MilesMouse said:


> Assuming it's still the same as about a month ago, they were running two boats at MK opening and closing times. The longest wait we ever had was maybe 10-15 minutes. The rest of the day was just one boat going back and forth so if you left for a midday break you could end up waiting closer to 20-25 minutes if you just miss it or didn't make it on because of capacity.



is the boat to contemporary and fort wilderness operating?


----------



## MilesMouse

tpskult said:


> is the boat to contemporary and fort wilderness operating?


Unfortunately, not from Wilderness Lodge. No "resort hopping" boats at the moment. They have only been making round trips to and from MK at WL and FW.


----------



## pixieprincess925

MilesMouse said:


> Unfortunately, not from Wilderness Lodge. No "resort hopping" boats at the moment. They have only been making round trips to and from MK at WL and FW.


Last week the poly boat was stopping at GF also, so perhaps they'll be starting up the WL/FW stops also.
I haven't heard about any boats from contemporary yet though.


----------



## PurdueTodd

GrtDisGuy said:


> Can't wait for our next trip either.  How did it go as far as the items you needed for the stay?  Did the villa have most of what you might need or will you think about doing owners locker or take anything specific on the next trip?


We actually ordered too much food. We did bring a pizza cutter with us though. I think our only issue was purchasing merchandise. It was 30% off for DVC and ended up buying three more suitcases to get everything home.


----------



## Spridell

For anyone wondering, the Christmas decorations were put up overnight at Wilderness Lodge

From the pictures I am seeing, it looks like they DID NOT put up any garland inside and above Whispering Canyon.  Usually they do it all at once so I am wondering if this is it this year.


----------



## storey13

Spridell said:


> For anyone wondering, the Christmas decorations were put up overnight at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> From the pictures I am seeing, it looks like they DID NOT put up any garland inside and above Whispering Canyon.  Usually they do it all at once so I am wondering if this is it this year.



Please share some photos!


----------



## Spridell

storey13 said:


> Please share some photos!



I saw them on facebook.  Sorry I am not there.


----------



## Dopey 2020




----------



## Dopey 2020

Sorry for the sideways pics!?
It looks like some garland is missing on the side above Whispering Canyon because that side is under refurb and the balconies are screened off


----------



## Dave006

I fixed the 2 that loaded sideways for you. They are great and thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## hereforthechurros

Staying at CCV for Christmas! WL is our fave resort and CCV rooms are the best on property (IMO!) so we are so excited. We’ve stayed in atwo bedroom and studio but will be in one bedroom this stay. What’s the difference between a dedicated one bedroom and a lock off?


----------



## Sandisw

hereforthechurros said:


> Staying at CCV for Christmas! WL is our fave resort and CCV rooms are the best on property (IMO!) so we are so excited. We’ve stayed in atwo bedroom and studio but will be in one bedroom this stay. What’s the difference between a dedicated one bedroom and a lock off?



For the 1 bedroom, not much difference other than then the lock off has a door that can be opened into a studio and that is what creates a 2 bedroom lock off villa.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandisw said:


> For the 1 bedroom, not much difference other than then the lock off has a door that can be opened into a studio and that is what creates a 2 bedroom lock off villa.


Thanks!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

hereforthechurros said:


> Staying at CCV for Christmas! WL is our fave resort and CCV rooms are the best on property (IMO!) so we are so excited. We’ve stayed in atwo bedroom and studio but will be in one bedroom this stay. What’s the difference between a dedicated one bedroom and a lock off?



We stayed in a dedicated one bedroom and depending on which one you get, it might be in a corner. The bathroom was just a smidge smaller - a pedestal sink instead of the counter, and the coat rack by the master was missing. I don't know if each one is this way or not.

We loved that it was just around the corner from the elevators though.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> We stayed in a dedicated one bedroom and depending on which one you get, it might be in a corner. The bathroom was just a smidge smaller - a pedestal sink instead of the counter, and the coat rack by the master was missing. I don't know if each one is this way or not.
> 
> We loved that it was just around the corner from the elevators though.


Mind sharing your room #? If you remember that is... I never remember mine!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

hereforthechurros said:


> Mind sharing your room #? If you remember that is... I never remember mine!



I never remember either. I know it was on the 5th floor. Take a look at the floor plans, there aren't very many dedicated one bedrooms so that should help narrow it down.

We opted for it because we thought it would be quieter to not share a door with the people next to us. I'm not sure if it made any difference or not though.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

It looks like we'll be headed back to CC either next Thanksgiving or Christmas, 95% sure we're going to cancel our Spring Break trip at BCV. I'm a little sad as we were excited to try out that resort, but there's just no question about staying at CC during the holidays. We were there last Thanksgiving and it was magical.

We're taking family this time so will be looking at the 2 bedroom. I don't think CC was ever added to that amazing thread where it tracked how fast resorts booked up, so does anyone have an idea how fast the 2 bedrooms go during the holidays? I'm pretty good about booking when the window opens, but we usually go for 1 bedrooms so there's not as much competition.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> It looks like we'll be headed back to CC either next Thanksgiving or Christmas, 95% sure we're going to cancel our Spring Break trip at BCV. I'm a little sad as we were excited to try out that resort, but there's just no question about staying at CC during the holidays. We were there last Thanksgiving and it was magical.
> 
> We're taking family this time so will be looking at the 2 bedroom. I don't think CC was ever added to that amazing thread where it tracked how fast resorts booked up, so does anyone have an idea how fast the 2 bedrooms go during the holidays? I'm pretty good about booking when the window opens, but we usually go for 1 bedrooms so there's not as much competition.


Even looking at this year there's still some decent availability for 2 bedrooms for Christmas so I would think you'd be okay to book when your window opens without issue. The two bedrooms are so wonderful, they make for a great and comfortable stay. We have six in our room and it was perfect but can fit even more.


----------



## thelittledipster

Pyotr said:


> The walk wasn’t that bad. The only drawback to that cabin is the boat horns. Well, and the people on the boats can watch you get in and out of the hot tub.
> 
> The view was better than the picture shows.  I had issues focusing due to the screen.



just how bad are the boat horns noise wise?


----------



## fgaini

Trying to make reservation for next october, but all is sold out. Looks like many persons walked the reservation...


----------



## Pyotr

fgaini said:


> Trying to make reservation for next october, but all is sold out. Looks like many persons walked the reservation...



Sorry.


----------



## Cinderbrella1

The boat horns did not seem all that bad to me, however we did not try to sleep in past 8:00.  I personally think the horns were worse at the bungalows ( we were right next to the ferry dock), but eventually the horns did not disturb us because we got used to them.


----------



## Pyotr

thelittledipster said:


> just how bad are the boat horns noise wise?



It didn’t bother me at all. If you are a light sleeper it might.


----------



## MJ NH

Anyone at Copper Creek today? I had it booked for this week but canceled, so I want to live it through someone else.


----------



## Luvears

aymekae said:


> Got here around 10 pm last night. Dropped our stuff and went straight to Geyser Point for dinner, but we didn't know that they stop serving the full menu at 10! They only had 5 things. We got two Cheesy BBQ Briskets with house made chips and Teriyaki Chicken Wings. It wasn't what we wanted but it was so delicious. Pretty small portions but we were starving after a 4.5 hour flight and several hours since lunch.
> 
> Roaring Fork took a little longer around 8 am than I expected. They package your order to go which was greatly appreciated. Got to the bus stop at 8:35 and that was good enough for the second bus to Hollywood Studios. However, MMRR was already posted at 90 minutes when we walked up at 9:24! We walked off 60 minutes later. We liked it, but the boys said not worth an hour wait. We won't be back for at least 3 years so it should be old hat by then. We had long, hot, sweaty, hard-to-breathe waits the rest of the day, but we did everything except Tower of Terror and left at 6:30. DS's Mandalorian The Child Magic Band flew off on Slinky Dog Dash which prompted tears. An awesome CM noticed his sadness and offered a complimentary Mickey bar! That really helped. The virtual chat in the MDE app was immediately helpful, gave me the link to submit a lost item report, deactivated his band, and told me to go to our resort front desk to get a replacement solid color band. Ate dinner at Whispering Canyon, which has been a favorite of ours and it didn't disappoint.
> 
> Before I forget, we're in 2107, first 1 bedroom to the left out of the lobby, which I think is a fantastic location! We had/have a gecko friend, and saw a white frog on the patio. No view of the pool or lake, but a nice ambiance peering into the lobby. I'll take some pictures and post later.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to write a novel! Let me know if you have any questions. Tomorrow is Magic Kingdom!


Please post pics of your room view!


----------



## Luvears

Cinderbrella1 said:


> The boat horns did not seem all that bad to me, however we did not try to sleep in past 8:00.  I personally think the horns were worse at the bungalows ( we were right next to the ferry dock), but eventually the horns did not disturb us because we got used to them.


I personally love the sound of the horns! Need me some ASMR horn sounds!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Went over to Whispering Canyon for breakfast a couple of days ago, and took a bunch of lobby/decor pictures to share. It’s so beautiful. Can’t wait to get back.


----------



## storey13

I just booked our 2021 CCV stay last night for October 23 to November 2nd. Hopefully nothing crazy will happen in 2021 so I don't have to cancel again. I'm really missing WDW at this point.


----------



## Philsfan77

storey13 said:


> I just booked our 2021 CCV stay last night for October 23 to November 2nd. Hopefully nothing crazy will happen in 2021 so I don't have to cancel again. I'm really missing WDW at this point.



we were supposed to be there 5 days...hopefully spring break trip holds up...if not onto December 2021.


----------



## storey13

Philsfan77 said:


> we were supposed to be there 5 days...hopefully spring break trip holds up...if not onto December 2021.



I hear ya. We also considered doing a short end of May/early June trip, and maybe we still will to get our Disney fix.


----------



## retlaw_yensid

Are there any DVC rooms that are inside the main lobby? That is, ones that overlook the main lobby from the room's front door? We would love to be able to make a request for one of those on our November trip next year.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Luvears

retlaw_yensid said:


> Are there any DVC rooms that are inside the main lobby? That is, ones that overlook the main lobby from the room's front door? We would love to be able to make a request for one of those on our November trip next year.


Yes!  That was a very different stay for us- view wasn't the best (front/side of resort) but the little nooks with rocking chairs on upper floors were super neat!


----------



## crazy4wdw

view from one bedroom villa # 7106 (Copper Creek)

Sorry, photo is turned on its side, can't figure out how to change it.


----------



## mrsap

crazy4wdw said:


> view from one bedroom villa # 7106 (Copper Creek)
> 
> Sorry, photo is turned on its side, can't figure out how to change it.



Thanks for sharing! Before posting, fully rotate it, then try again.


----------



## storey13

Looks like 2022 points chart have been released:

2022 CCV Points Chart


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> Looks like 2022 points chart have been released:
> 
> 2022 CCV Points Chart



Thank you for posting!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

crazy4wdw said:


> view from one bedroom villa # 7106 (Copper Creek)
> 
> Sorry, photo is turned on its side, can't figure out how to change it.



2 questions. Was your room a dedicated 1 bedroom and was it slightly different than a typical 1 bedroom? We stayed directly below by a few floors last year and we had a different sink and the hallway nook was missing. Wondering if it's that way in every one of those rooms.

We also loved stepping out directly into the lobby. Instant Christmas!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

storey13 said:


> Looks like 2022 points chart have been released:
> 
> 2022 CCV Points Chart



These points reallocations have me reconsidering our trip times the next few years. Might switch our summer trip to the fall before points go up, then go in the summer in 2022.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I only took a quick look. Doesn’t appear the studios changed much with the new 2022 points chart?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> 2 questions. Was your room a dedicated 1 bedroom and was it slightly different than a typical 1 bedroom? We stayed directly below by a few floors last year and we had a different sink and the hallway nook was missing. Wondering if it's that way in every one of those rooms.
> 
> We also loved stepping out directly into the lobby. Instant Christmas!


Yes, it's a dedicated one bedroom villa.  Can't answer your 2nd question as this is my first stay at Copper Creek.  

Because the villa is on the 7th floor, there is not the extra long balcony. There are two separate balconies, I guess because of the pop-ups from the roof.


----------



## Dug720

Super excited! In a "make lemonade out of lemons" thing, my Jan and Feb trips got merged into just my Feb trip and I upgraded to a Copper Creek Studio (not walk-in shower).

Any tips for a great room to request?


----------



## storey13

Dug720 said:


> Super excited! In a "make lemonade out of lemons" thing, my Jan and Feb trips got merged into just my Feb trip and I upgraded to a Copper Creek Studio (not walk-in shower).
> 
> Any tips for a great room to request?



Welcome to the CCV group! I'm sure you will love your stay at CCV. In my opinion, The Lodge it is one of the most magical places to stay at WDW. The overall ambience, the little "secret" spots on different floors. It is my all time favorite place to stay.

For room requests, I haven't been able to complete my welcome home stay with CCV yet due to Covid, but I'm sure some others here can give you some good options. Do you like to stay on a high floor, closer to lobby, etc? There are some alternate studios that give you more space than the regular studio, but I couldn't say the best way to try to get one of those as they are limited. Someone else might know the secret ingredient to give you the best opportunity to get one of those. Be sure to spend some extra time exploring the lodge in all its glory. It has a lot to offer to those who are willing to explore.

I hope you enjoy your stay and please let us know if you have any questions or comments! Once your stay is complete, let us know how it went and includes some photos if possible!!


----------



## Dean Marino

So - today?  BOOKED BRV, Nov 2021... TWICE.  One for us, one for eldest son.

We snagged TWO 1Brs. No one wants these, as they are generally a poor use of points.

HOWEVER - WDW has miscalculated.  Too many DVC owners, with too many banked points, that need to be burned in 2021.  We will burn close to 600.  Snagged 1 Brs, over studios, rather than let DVC steal points again . Our family is happy .

UPDATE: Walked both ressies to 8 nights today. Total success . All family members reserved, NOV 9-NOV 17, 2021.

No PARK? DVC rules allow us to cancel at 30 days. We also reserved PARKS, using our new unredeemed Gold Passes . We will be very careful, booking airfare.

Please WDW?  Hire BACK staff.  No staff?  No Money.


----------



## Pyotr

Lots of construction today at the lodge. We can hear loud hammering and saws. Scrim up on the second floor.


----------



## striker1064

It looks like even 2br are being walked at the 11 month window. That's not terribly surprising, it's kind of a perfect storm of 50th anniversary, holidays, and lots of unused points, but that does slightly complicate our plans of a 2br next December!

I guess I'm gonna need to keep an eye out and begin a walk when I'm able.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

striker1064 said:


> It looks like even 2br are being walked at the 11 month window. That's not terribly surprising, it's kind of a perfect storm of 50th anniversary, holidays, and lots of unused points, but that does slightly complicate our plans of a 2br next December!
> 
> I guess I'm gonna need to keep an eye out and begin a walk when I'm able.


Is this for CCV? Lately, everything at CCV is booking up sooner than usual. Blame it on the cabins. Never had a problem at BRV. In fact, this coming April, BRV was way more available, with CCV having scant availability. So glad for my FW!!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

For anyone keeping an eye out, Southwest opened dates through Mid August. I wasn't expecting this to happen until next month so hop on and get your flights!


----------



## melomouse

I was lucky enough to get 8 nights at a CCV studio with  walk-in shower in less than 3 weeks! We've only stayed on that side once, so I'm super-psyched!
 Last time, tho, my back was not so bad and I didn't need grab bars in the shower. Do all of the bathrooms have them or do I have to request an accessible room? I don't need any other features of an HA room except those grab bars.
 TIA


----------



## RanDIZ

melomouse said:


> I was lucky enough to get 8 nights at a CCV studio with  walk-in shower in less than 3 weeks! We've only stayed on that side once, so I'm super-psyched!
> Last time, tho, my back was not so bad and I didn't need grab bars in the shower. Do all of the bathrooms have them or do I have to request an accessible room? I don't need any other features of an HA room except those grab bars.
> TIA



Just stayed a couple weeks ago in the CCV walk-in shower studio. I don't remember there being grab bars but there was a seat in the back corner of the shower.


----------



## storey13

melomouse said:


> I was lucky enough to get 8 nights at a CCV studio with  walk-in shower in less than 3 weeks! We've only stayed on that side once, so I'm super-psyched!
> Last time, tho, my back was not so bad and I didn't need grab bars in the shower. Do all of the bathrooms have them or do I have to request an accessible room? I don't need any other features of an HA room except those grab bars.
> TIA



Congrats on grabbing that room! Studios are hard to get at CCV. Enjoy!


----------



## melomouse

RanDIZ - A seat is even better! Thank you so much! I will miss being the most enthusiastic cheerleader for RunDisney participants, but a CCV stay will ease the sting!
Storey13, counting my blessings - I'm an SSR owner, too..lol.. had two waitlists for CCV at both ends and they came thru. I know how lucky I am! TY


----------



## RanDIZ

melomouse said:


> RanDIZ - A seat is even better! Thank you so much! I will miss being the most enthusiastic cheerleader for RunDisney participants, but a CCV stay will ease the sting!
> Storey13, counting my blessings - I'm an SSR owner, too..lol.. had two waitlists for CCV at both ends and they came thru. I know how lucky I am! TY



Enjoy the stay! We had a blast! Great food options there as well.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Territory Lounge is open! I don't know if it's permanent or just for the holidays though.


----------



## mrsap

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Territory Lounge is open! I don't know if it's permanent or just for the holidays though.



This was posted on the resort board...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...s-information-questions.3372315/post-62543098


----------



## Avery&Todd

We were coming in Feb 19-24 but due to SW changing our flights to later in the day, we showed them by coming in a day early on the 18th!  Now we get 5.5 days in the parks!

I put in for a waitlist on the 18th and I got it within 2 days - super excited!  We just had our first stay at CCV Dec 9-15 and loved it - we're big WL fans!

Taking my cousin on her first Disney trip at 42 and she's sooooo excited!!


----------



## shairpdrh

Avery&Todd said:


> Taking my cousin on her first Disney trip at 42 and she's sooooo excited!!



I LOVE taking people who have never been! You get to see the magic from their perspective and it just makes everything a little bit better. Hope the rest of the trip planning goes smoothly!


----------



## Avery&Todd

shairpdrh said:


> I LOVE taking people who have never been! You get to see the magic from their perspective and it just makes everything a little bit better. Hope the rest of the trip planning goes smoothly!



THANKS!!

I am SOOOO excited to go with a "first timer" I can't even see straight!!  She requested to eat in "all the Castles" so I have those booked and a few other dinner surprises, like California Grill!

We've been planning this trip for over a year and a half and I can't believe we're at 57 days and counting!

AND....she's recovering from COVID, so she's really ready to go now!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## thelittledipster

At the cabins there is a control outside to pipe music in... is there any way to control what music plays there? For example, plugging in my own device or something?


----------



## cgodzyk

We are so excited to finally be coming "Home" for our first stay at Copper Creek!  We bought in 2018, but have only used our points at stays at the VGF, SS and Poly.  But in September we booked a 3 br GV and a studio for a big family vacation!!  YEAH!

Please add us to the owner's list!

cgodzyk*February2018*August


----------



## mrsap

cgodzyk said:


> We are so excited to finally be coming "Home" for our first stay at Copper Creek!  We bought in 2018, but have only used our points at stays at the VGF, SS and Poly.  But in September we booked a 3 br GV and a studio for a big family vacation!!  YEAH!
> 
> Please add us to the owner's list!
> 
> cgodzyk*February2018*August



 Happy you found us! I added you to the Owners List!! Hope you have a great trip!!!


----------



## storey13

Happy New Year to all the Copper Creek and Wilderness Lodge lovers out there!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Princess Mindy

Hi! I’m a new owner and am going home for the first time on Monday. We have a 1br for Jan 4-8 and it will be a mother daughter trip. Is there any chance of requesting double beds instead of a king or is one of us stuck with the pull out bed? Any particular words of wisdom for getting the best room? I want our first trip to WL as CCV owners to be the best possible! Thanks so much!


----------



## mrsap

Princess Mindy said:


> Hi! I’m a new owner and am going home for the first time on Monday. We have a 1br for Jan 4-8 and it will be a mother daughter trip. Is there any chance of requesting double beds instead of a king or is one of us stuck with the pull out bed? Any particular words of wisdom for getting the best room? I want our first trip to WL as CCV owners to be the best possible! Thanks so much!



Unfortunately, that’s the set up of a one bedroom. I’ll be honest, I slept on the pullout with DD one night, and I    thought it was comfortable! I hope you enjoy your first stay there, the Lodge is beautiful!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

A Waitlist  for my DSis came through for a CCV studio with a shower in April.  I own and love VWL, but the reports on shabbiness bother me, and I am so glad this came through for her.


----------



## cellomom

The refurb for VWL will happen, congrats on your wait-list coming through.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Princess Mindy said:


> Hi! I’m a new owner and am going home for the first time on Monday. We have a 1br for Jan 4-8 and it will be a mother daughter trip. Is there any chance of requesting double beds instead of a king or is one of us stuck with the pull out bed? Any particular words of wisdom for getting the best room? I want our first trip to WL as CCV owners to be the best possible! Thanks so much!



DVC doesn't have a mix of room layouts to request from like the hotel sides often do.


----------



## BennyBoyWrench

This may be unconstitutional... but does anybody else think the TVs in the Studios are too big? You don't have much room to back away from them and you can't adjust the brightness. They do rather dominate the rooms, when it should be Disney World that you focus on. However, it does mean you can still watch while sat on the throne.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BennyBoyWrench said:


> This may be unconstitutional... but does anybody else think the TVs in the Studios are too big? You don't have much room to back away from them and you can't adjust the brightness. They do rather dominate the rooms, when it should be Disney World that you focus on. However, it does mean you can still watch while sat on the throne.



I think the ones in the living areas are good but in the master bedrooms it is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## cellomom

Princess Mindy said:


> Hi! I’m a new owner and am going home for the first time on Monday. We have a 1br for Jan 4-8 and it will be a mother daughter trip. Is there any chance of requesting double beds instead of a king or is one of us stuck with the pull out bed? Any particular words of wisdom for getting the best room? I want our first trip to WL as CCV owners to be the best possible! Thanks so much!


regarding "the best room" at CCV question, IMHO all CCV rooms are nice.  For my family, we prefer the 2nd floor because it is on the same level as the lobby.  You may prefer a higher floor or a room looking out at the pool.  Keep in mind a request is just a request and not guaranteed.  Have a lovely trip.


----------



## cellomom

BennyBoyWrench said:


> This may be unconstitutional... but does anybody else think the TVs in the Studios are too big? You don't have much room to back away from them and you can't adjust the brightness. They do rather dominate the rooms, when it should be Disney World that you focus on. However, it does mean you can still watch while sat on the throne.


so far I have only stayed in a 2br, thought the TV in the living area was great but the TV in our 2nd bedroom (not the master) always seemed out of focus.  Maybe it’s my eyesight  lol


----------



## Philsfan77

Locked in a trip for Spring Break for 2 days, and unfortunately had to bite the bullet and walk my December reservations (the way rooms are dropping right now in all categories is insane) and there is no way I could have booked both rooms we needed in the 20 seconds they are disappearing in. Hopefully everyone had a great Holiday and 2021 is a better year for travel for all of us!


----------



## cellomom

Philsfan77 said:


> Locked in a trip for Spring Break for 2 days, and unfortunately had to bite the bullet and walk my December reservations (the way rooms are dropping right now in all categories is insane) and there is no way I could have booked both rooms we needed in the 20 seconds they are disappearing in. Hopefully everyone had a great Holiday and 2021 is a better year for travel for all of us!


We too had to walk to get our December reservation at CCV. The first time we’ve ever had to do that.
I can’t even imagine how hard it would be to try to book 2 rooms.


----------



## Philsfan77

cellomom said:


> We too had to walk to get our December reservation at CCV. The first time we’ve ever had to do that.
> I can’t even imagine how hard it would be to try to book 2 rooms.



We have a lot of extra points due to canceling everything this past year...going to bring some additional family, and I have been tracking booking for about a week and a half now and its insane how fast they are going. Tried the last few days...finally got a studio yesterday, and got a 2-bedroom today. Now to move them forward to the 9th and hope we don't get blocked by fixed weeks.


----------



## cellomom

Philsfan77 said:


> We have a lot of extra points due to canceling everything this past year...going to bring some additional family, and I have been tracking booking for about a week and a half now and its insane how fast they are going. Tried the last few days...finally got a studio yesterday, and got a 2-bedroom today. Now to move them forward to the 9th and hope we don't get blocked by fixed weeks.


lol I started tracking booking trends for CCV mid-November.  First day I tried to book was the day the whole system went down until about 1 PM, New Year’s Day. Took me a few days to get our room.  It’s been crazy  
Wishing you continued success with booking.  I love bringing family and friends to Disney.


----------



## striker1064

We ended up walking our 2br for early December. Just looked to see if it was necessary and... yep. Only thing available are Cabins. Wish I had enough points for those!


----------



## cellomom

striker1064 said:


> We ended up walking our 2br for early December. Just looked to see if it was necessary and... yep. Only thing available are Cabins. Wish I had enough points for those!


Me too!
maybe one day 
How about the grand Villas?  I would love to have enough points to stay in a GV at least once.  The GV’s look so awesome when I watch YouTube video tours


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Just had our first official stay at Copper Creek as Direct DVC owners  12/26-12/30. It was even better than we expected. Resort was decorated extremely well for Christmas! House Keeping was awesome! Resort felt extremely safe and clean. We stayed in a Deluxe Studio with a Walk in shower on the 4th floor that faced Boulder Ridge. Then we transferred to the Beach Club for 3 nights. 

The Only negative is I wish Roaring fork had more food options and that Geyser Point was easier to order food from. We waited 30 mins just to order and wait for our Brisket Nachos.


----------



## Pyotr

BennyBoyWrench said:


> This may be unconstitutional... but does anybody else think the TVs in the Studios are too big? You don't have much room to back away from them and you can't adjust the brightness. They do rather dominate the rooms, when it should be Disney World that you focus on. However, it does mean you can still watch while sat on the throne.


No. TVs are never too big.


----------



## tntbrd

Not CCV related per se; but my oldest is graduating next year.  We have planned to take her to Aulani.  All of our points are at CCV.  I feel like it would be prudent to go ahead at the 11 month and book a stay at CCV to make sure we can go somewhere in case we can't get into Aulani.  How do others handle this and how easy is it to adjust/switch the reservation?  If it matters we would be using a banked years worth of points and the current years worth of points depending on length of stay at Aulani, with CCV it's less than a years


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Does anyone else that has stayed at the WL think that the food choices are a little limited? Roaring forks was great last week but there isn't much selection there and Geyser Point Takeout the night we tried was pretty slow and it stinks you can't mobile order there. We also asked if we could order the skillets takeout at Whispering Canyon but no dice.


----------



## ElizabethG

tntbrd said:


> Not CCV related per se; but my oldest is graduating next year.  We have planned to take her to Aulani.  All of our points are at CCV.  I feel like it would be prudent to go ahead at the 11 month and book a stay at CCV to make sure we can go somewhere in case we can't get into Aulani.  How do others handle this and how easy is it to adjust/switch the reservation?  If it matters we would be using a banked years worth of points and the current years worth of points depending on length of stay at Aulani, with CCV it's less than a years


The reservation is very easy to change. If you reserve CCV at 11 months, you can go to the reservation and modify it at 7 months. It will keep your CCV res until the new one is confirmed. You would just have to wait until then to make other plans! Good luck!


----------



## ElizabethG

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Does anyone else that has stayed at the WL think that the food choices are a little limited? Roaring forks was great last week but there isn't much selection there and Geyser Point Takeout the night we tried was pretty slow and it stinks you can't mobile order there. We also asked if we could order the skillets takeout at Whispering Canyon but no dice.


I never thought it was limited. Are you talking about currently? There are 2 quick service and 2 table service restaurants there. I think that is a lot of options. Also, when the resort boats are running, it is easy to get to Fort Wilderness and Contempory. Many additional options close by.


----------



## tntbrd

ElizabethG said:


> The reservation is very easy to change. If you reserve CCV at 11 months, you can go to the reservation and modify it at 7 months. It will keep your CCV res until the new one is confirmed. You would just have to wait until then to make other plans! Good luck!


Thanks for the assistance.  We bought and our first reservation was when it was closed, so we haven't run into this before.  Still new to getting everything scheduled and the preferred way of doing things.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Does anyone else that has stayed at the WL think that the food choices are a little limited? Roaring forks was great last week but there isn't much selection there and Geyser Point Takeout the night we tried was pretty slow and it stinks you can't mobile order there. We also asked if we could order the skillets takeout at Whispering Canyon but no dice.



No, but I haven't stayed there in Covid times and we were never big fans of the new Artist Point/Snow White so it's no loss to me. Best part about our trip last fall was just walking into Geyser Point, but the secret is out now. WC skillets to go would be so nice, I wish they'd consider it.


----------



## PurdueTodd

Finally secured all my days for December trip!!!  I started working on it Jan 1st and had to snag a day, one day at a time. Got my last day this morning!!


----------



## cellomom

PurdueTodd said:


> Finally secured all my days for December trip!!!  I started working on it Jan 1st and had to snag a day, one day at a time. Got my last day this morning!!


Congrats


----------



## Pens Fan

PurdueTodd said:


> Finally secured all my days for December trip!!!  I started working on it Jan 1st and had to snag a day, one day at a time. Got my last day this morning!!



Same here!  I started trying to piece our Dec trip together about the same time, and just scored the last three nights this morning.  I've probably hit "Update" a few thousand times during that stretch  and it finally paid off.  I'm so excited, as we've never stayed there during the Christmas season.  

BTW - if anyone is interested I just let Nov 28 thru Dec 2 in a 2BR go (it was our back up plan), as we finally got the next week which is what we really wanted.


----------



## PurdueTodd

Pens Fan said:


> Same here!  I started trying to piece our Dec trip together about the same time, and just scored the last three nights this morning.  I've probably hit "Update" a few thousand times during that stretch  and it finally paid off.  I'm so excited, as we've never stayed there during the Christmas season.
> 
> BTW - if anyone is interested I just let Nov 28 thru Dec 2 in a 2BR go (it was our back up plan), as we finally got the next week which is what we really wanted.


Last week really put my nerves to the test. It seemed around 9ish, the next day opened up, but was always leaving a day keeping me from getting the entire trip at once. I was hitting update over and over again. Coffee break, bathroom break, repeat......


----------



## Pens Fan

PurdueTodd said:


> Last week really put my nerves to the test. It seemed around 9ish, the next day opened up, but was always leaving a day keeping me from getting the entire trip at once. I was hitting update over and over again. Coffee break, bathroom break, repeat......



Same.  Today was the first time I actually was able to grab a day exactly 11 months out (snagged Dec 10-12).  Up until then, I was having to log in right at 8 AM then refresh and refresh to grab the previous day that was being dropped by the walkers.  I even resorted to grabbing whatever odd day popped up the week before we wanted, trying to get a string going there.  Once I finally filled out the week we actually wanted, I let them go.  It was a nerve wracking way to start the day, for sure.  

I know it's always a popular time and with all of the extra points flooding the system it was kind of a worse case scenario.  We've only been members since May 2019, so the fact that I was able to get exactly what we wanted (3rd - 12th) considering the circumstances was a good learning experience in patience and perseverance.  But man it was a lot of work!!  I filled out several waitlists but always grabbed the reservations myself before the waitlist got matched.  I'm sure I'll still use the waitlist system in the future, but I definitely will keep stalking the website to try and grab it myself ("Update" is your friend!!)

As a reward to my hard work, we watched a youtube video tonight that showed Wilderness Lodge at Christmas.


----------



## PurdueTodd

Pens Fan said:


> Same.  Today was the first time I actually was able to grab a day exactly 11 months out (snagged Dec 10-12).  Up until then, I was having to log in right at 8 AM then refresh and refresh to grab the previous day that was being dropped by the walkers.  I even resorted to grabbing whatever odd day popped up the week before we wanted, trying to get a string going there.  Once I finally filled out the week we actually wanted, I let them go.  It was a nerve wracking way to start the day, for sure.
> 
> I know it's always a popular time and with all of the extra points flooding the system it was kind of a worse case scenario.  We've only been members since May 2019, so the fact that I was able to get exactly what we wanted (3rd - 12th) considering the circumstances was a good learning experience in patience and perseverance.  But man it was a lot of work!!  I filled out several waitlists but always grabbed the reservations myself before the waitlist got matched.  I'm sure I'll still use the waitlist system in the future, but I definitely will keep stalking the website to try and grab it myself ("Update" is your friend!!)
> 
> As a reward to my hard work, we watched a youtube video tonight that showed Wilderness Lodge at Christmas.


Too funny, we finally landed 30-8. Hopefully we are back to normal by the. We also plan on going in October as well, but at Riviera for that trip. Had no issues getting that one booked. I’m hoping we can upgrade tickets that trip to AP.


----------



## Pens Fan

PurdueTodd said:


> Too funny, we finally landed 30-8. Hopefully we are back to normal by the. We also plan on going in October as well, but at Riviera for that trip. Had no issues getting that one booked. I’m hoping we can upgrade tickets that trip to AP.



Yeah, we have a short 4 day trip mid Oct as well and had no trouble booking that one.  It's funny because that's the one I was worried about getting being so close to the 50th.  Shows what I know! 

Here's to fingers crossed we can all buy AP's before then!


----------



## MrsBooch

I know no one will know for sure - 
but what are my chances on availability at 7 months in a 1 bedroom here - I have a 5 night trip booked for thanksgiving week, i might want to add another night but I would have to do that at the 7 month mark (bc of some other trips booked for this year and the borrowing rule, it would be an extra 19 one time use points) Sunday after thanksgiving. 

I'm HOPING that everyone is leaving on saturday from their thanksgiving trips and that Sunday is more available....


----------



## storey13

MrsBooch said:


> I know no one will know for sure -
> but what are my chances on availability at 7 months in a 1 bedroom here - I have a 5 night trip booked for thanksgiving week, i might want to add another night but I would have to do that at the 7 month mark (bc of some other trips booked for this year and the borrowing rule, it would be an extra 19 one time use points) Sunday after thanksgiving.
> 
> I'm HOPING that everyone is leaving on saturday from their thanksgiving trips and that Sunday is more available....



Normally I would say if you are aggressive on checking availability, you would stand a good chance, but this year, it might take some luck. I hope you get it at 7 months! Good Luck!


----------



## mrsap

MrsBooch said:


> I know no one will know for sure -
> but what are my chances on availability at 7 months in a 1 bedroom here - I have a 5 night trip booked for thanksgiving week, i might want to add another night but I would have to do that at the 7 month mark (bc of some other trips booked for this year and the borrowing rule, it would be an extra 19 one time use points) Sunday after thanksgiving.
> 
> I'm HOPING that everyone is leaving on saturday from their thanksgiving trips and that Sunday is more available....



I’d like to think you have a good chance! That Sunday is when you typically see the parks starting to look a little less crowded, as well as lots of people standing around outside waiting to go home! Good luck!


----------



## MrsBooch

mrsap said:


> I’d like to think you have a good chance! That Sunday is when you typically see the parks starting to look a little less crowded, as well as lots of people standing around outside waiting to go home! Good luck!



Thanks!! This is our second Thanksgiving trip - and I've noticed that historically that sunday is light crowds - with rooms still open within weeks of going down there - so I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## mrsap

MrsBooch said:


> Thanks!! This is our second Thanksgiving trip - and I've noticed that historically that sunday is light crowds - with rooms still open within weeks of going down there - so I'm crossing my fingers!



Such a wonderful time to be in Disney!!! We have been going those same two weeks since 2004! Definitely a decline in crowds from Thanksgiving week to the following!  Back when we started going during that time, it was literally so empty we could walk on any ride multiple times! Things have changed a lot since, definitely not as empty, but it’s still a great week to go!


----------



## chiisai

We are scheduled for the week leading to Christmas.  WL was our first stay and it is my favorite resort.  This time, I booked a 1 bedroom for a little more room to move around inside.  It feels nice having something to look forward to again (recently decided to cancel a Disneyland visit over the summer).


----------



## nelsonkg

Considering first stay at this beautiful resort! I feel like I have read that the one-bedroom villas feel noticeably smaller compared to some of the other DVC villas is this true? Thank you


----------



## cellomom

nelsonkg said:


> Considering first stay at this beautiful resort! I feel like I have read that the one-bedroom villas feel noticeably smaller compared to some of the other DVC villas is this true? Thank you


Yes, I believe only AK Value 1br is smaller than a CCV 1br
WL is a lovely resort


----------



## Lisa75

Hi everyone.  We haven’t stayed at VWL since 2012.     I just booked a CC Deluxe Studio for July.  Not the walk in shower category.  It’s my fault for not researching first.  After looking around it seems this may mean we will 100 percent be on the first floor.  Would someone kindly tell me if this is true?    We would likely change if so.  Thank you all!


----------



## cellomom

go to page "1" of this thread and scroll down to Granny's post.  If you booked a dedicated studio w/tub, looks like you are on the 1st floor.


----------



## Lisa75

Thanks.  Looks like it yes.  I think we’ll keep it and work on accepting that it’s the first floor.  It’s usually just my young son and me and out of habit have always asked for “no ground floor please”.  We’ll be fine.  Happy to be back. Stayed there when he was 5 months old (in the VWL building).  He’s 9 now!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Lisa75 said:


> Hi everyone.  We haven’t stayed at VWL since 2012.     I just booked a CC Deluxe Studio for July.  Not the walk in shower category.  It’s my fault for not researching first.  After looking around it seems this may mean we will 100 percent be on the first floor.  Would someone kindly tell me if this is true?    We would likely change if so.  Thank you all!


You still have a chance at not being on the ground floor with a tub studio because of the alternate studios.  They are on the higher floors at the bend in the hallway and end in 115.  These are highly desirable studios, and there are relatively few of them, but you do have a chance. 
We tried for one last year with a non-dedicated 2 bedroom reservation, but didn't get lucky and wound up on the ground floor.  It wasn't what we request, but wasn't the worst thing either.  It was a very central location being on the first floor, and we could get anywhere without taking an elevator, but it sure took some getting used to to see people walking by outside.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Lisa75 said:


> Thanks.  Looks like it yes.  I think we’ll keep it and work on accepting that it’s the first floor.  It’s usually just my young son and me and out of habit have always asked for “no ground floor please”.  We’ll be fine.  Happy to be back. Stayed there when he was 5 months old (in the VWL building).  He’s 9 now!


I know this is a personal opinion but maybe it’ll encourage you..I also never liked ground floor rooms until I stayed at CCV. It is so convenient to walk to geyser point, pool, outside, refill station at geyser point (pre-covid, not sure if it’s currently open). It might surprise you!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Beachmom0317 said:


> I know this is a personal opinion but maybe it’ll encourage you..I also never liked ground floor rooms until I stayed at CCV. It is so convenient to walk to geyser point, pool, outside, refill station at geyser point (pre-covid, not sure if it’s currently open). It might surprise you!


Also not mentioned is that all of the ground floor rooms are dedicated....that makes a big difference in that the rooms are much quieter than a lock off room.


----------



## RanDIZ

Part of the CCV family now!

RanDIZ*January 2021*December


----------



## ChipNdale8887

RanDIZ said:


> Part of the CCV family now!
> 
> RanDIZ*January 2021*December


Welcome to the Family!!


----------



## mrsap

RanDIZ said:


> Part of the CCV family now!
> 
> RanDIZ*January 2021*December



and Congrats!!! Looks like you’ll be the first 2021 Member!! I’ll get you right up on Page 1!


----------



## RanDIZ

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!! Looks like you’ll be the first 2021 Member!! I’ll get you right up on Page 1!



Thanks!


----------



## cellomom

RanDIZ said:


> Part of the CCV family now!
> 
> RanDIZ*January 2021*December



congratulations


----------



## Philsfan77

RanDIZ said:


> Part of the CCV family now!
> 
> RanDIZ*January 2021*December



Welcome to the party!


----------



## ElizabethG

nelsonkg said:


> Considering first stay at this beautiful resort! I feel like I have read that the one-bedroom villas feel noticeably smaller compared to some of the other DVC villas is this true? Thank you


They are smaller, but they didn't 'feel' smaller to me. I like the layout a lot.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

ElizabethG said:


> They are smaller, but they didn't 'feel' smaller to me. I like the layout a lot.



Agreed. I actually felt much more cramped in a Jambo villa. They're so dark we felt claustrophobic.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Thought I’d share this...

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/member-benefits/news-66853/4948-dvc-virtual-event-begins-thursday


----------



## Lorrie7249

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Thought I’d share this...
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/member-benefits/news-66853/4948-dvc-virtual-event-begins-thursday




thanks for letting us know!  this should be interesting for me and hubs as we are relatively new members


----------



## MrsBooch

nelsonkg said:


> Considering first stay at this beautiful resort! I feel like I have read that the one-bedroom villas feel noticeably smaller compared to some of the other DVC villas is this true? Thank you



I'm just echoing what others have said - we stay in 1bedrooms exclusively - we LOVED the layout in CCV. It may be smaller on paper but it was extremely comfortable to be in, we all had enough space, and the colors and lighting made it feel larger. Also I should say I'm biased and this is my fave resort hahaha


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Thought I’d share this...
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/member-benefits/news-66853/4948-dvc-virtual-event-begins-thursday



Maybe I'm missing it, but does it have a time listed?


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Maybe I'm missing it, but does it have a time listed?



I didn’t see one!! I wonder what it is we’ll be watching?!


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> I didn’t see one!! I wonder what it is we’ll be watching?!



Chapek slashing the tires on Magical Express buses might be fun


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Philsfan77 said:


> Maybe I'm missing it, but does it have a time listed?


We might have to login to DVC website to get it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> I didn’t see one!! I wonder what it is we’ll be watching?!


Maybe a DVC ticket discount! I dont want to read about adding on to my membership. Let’s bring on the perks!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Maybe a DVC ticket discount! Let’s bring on the perks!



Either would be great!!


----------



## mrsap

It was just announced that the Member Lounge will remain open through 2021!

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/epcot-imagination-dvc-lounge-to-remain-open-through-2021/


----------



## Donna M

nelsonkg said:


> Considering first stay at this beautiful resort! I feel like I have read that the one-bedroom villas feel noticeably smaller compared to some of the other DVC villas is this true? Thank you


We stayed in a 1bd in the wing overlooking BRV and loved the room, thought it would be tough as a 2 bd since it shares the same smaller living room space.  We also stayed in a 1 bd unit in the corner near the inner section on the lodge, and it was absolutely tiny.  My friend used her points and put in a complaint and was compensated. They had to use a pocket door for the bathroom because it was too small for a regular door to swing.  This unit is next to the studios that are extra large.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> It was just announced that the Member Lounge will remain open through 2021!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/epcot-imagination-dvc-lounge-to-remain-open-through-2021/


Any other announcement?


----------



## ElizabethG

Donna M said:


> We stayed in a 1bd in the wing overlooking BRV and loved the room, thought it would be tough as a 2 bd since it shares the same smaller living room space.  We also stayed in a 1 bd unit in the corner near the inner section on the lodge, and it was absolutely tiny.  My friend used her points and put in a complaint and was compensated. They had to use a pocket door for the bathroom because it was too small for a regular door to swing.  This unit is next to the studios that are extra large.


All of the 2 bedrooms have this issue. The living room space is the same as a 1 bedroom. I can't imagine having more than 6 in any of 2 bedrooms. We like to get the 2 bedrooms as a family of 4 so we can spread out.


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Any other announcement?



lol just that there will be a Selfie Scavenger Hunt and you can get free pin at each park if you complete it. I fast forwarded through most of it. Nothing exciting. 

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/mem...cot-lounge-extended-scavenger-hunt-introduced


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We checked in yesterday to a 2 bedroom dedicated room, and we love it.  This is our favorite room type.  We tried a lockoff last year, but we missed the big bathroom and closet in the second bedroom.  For us, it is the ideal WDW room.


----------



## bobbiwoz

So many of our 2020 reservations had been cancelled, and some were for the studio at CC with the shower stall.  Well, our points expire at end of February...and I just booked two nights at CC before we head for VB.  

We will have had our vaccines before the vacation and we are pretty sure this last opportunity to use those pesky points will happen!

I cannot wait to stay inside WL!


----------



## gisele2

Did someone tried the GV ?


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Hope you are all well! Just thought I’d share a great post by @GrandCalifornian over on the WL Resort thread regarding COVID changes at the resort. Hope it’s helpful to those who were curious about how things currently are at the Lodge.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...s-information-questions.3372315/post-62670862


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Here are room view photos from room 6113. It is a dedicated 2 bedroom, and our favorite room at the resort.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Here are room view photos from 6112. It is a studio with a walk in shower, and is a lockoff with 6110.


----------



## LilyJC

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here are room view photos from room 6113. It is a dedicated 2 bedroom, and our favorite room at the resort.
> View attachment 554787
> View attachment 554788
> View attachment 554790
> View attachment 554789



Thank you for these! We have a two bedroom in December, and I’ll definitely be requesting this/something similar!


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here are room view photos from room 6113. It is a dedicated 2 bedroom, and our favorite room at the resort.
> View attachment 554787
> View attachment 554788
> View attachment 554790
> View attachment 554789



SO beautiful! Thank you for sharing! If it’s ok, I’m going to link them to Page 1!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

mrsap said:


> SO beautiful! Thank you for sharing! If it’s ok, I’m going to link them to Page 1!


Yes, please do, that’s what I took them for.


----------



## mrsap

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes, please do, that’s what I took them for.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Philsfan77

LilyJC said:


> Thank you for these! We have a two bedroom in December, and I’ll definitely be requesting this/something similar!



When are you going? We might have to fight for it! (I'm 9th-14th)


----------



## LilyJC

Philsfan77 said:


> When are you going? We might have to fight for it! (I'm 9th-14th)



We arrive to WDW a couple days after you leave and are starting at BCV before heading over to CCV!  No fighting this time!


----------



## Philsfan77

LilyJC said:


> We arrive to WDW a couple days after you leave and are starting at BCV before heading over to CCV!  No fighting this time!



In that case...may the odds be in both of our favors!


----------



## Figment's Girl

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here are room view photos from 6112. It is a studio with a walk in shower, and is a lockoff with 6110.
> View attachment 554793View attachment 554794View attachment 554795View attachment 554796


I think this was our exact room this past October. If not, we were 6114.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Figment's Girl said:


> I think this was our exact room this past October. If not, we were 6114.


I bet it was this one, since 6114 is a dedicated 2 bedroom.  We stayed in a similar location before on the 7th floor and were impressed with the view.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> So many of our 2020 reservations had been cancelled, and some were for the studio at CC with the shower stall.  Well, our points expire at end of February...and I just booked two nights at CC before we head for VB.
> 
> We will have had our vaccines before the vacation and we are pretty sure this last opportunity to use those pesky points will happen!
> 
> I cannot wait to stay inside WL!


I am sorry to say we did cancel.  We decided we have waited this long, we will wait to go to WDW when the vaccines are fully effective.  Now we wait until April 30.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> I am sorry to say we did cancel.  We decided we have waited this long, we will wait to go to WDW when the vaccines are fully effective.  Now we wait until April 30.


We were getting more stressed every day.  We had a list of things to pack, we were taking auto train, and all in all it was to be a 13 day trip.
Many of the points were borrowed, more than I realized, and about 140 will be returned, we will lose 43.  The end of the trip was to be in HHI, in our 2021 UY.  We have not cancelled that very end yet.


----------



## thelittledipster

For those who have taken the Magical Express to WL, about how long is the bus ride on average? I’ve heard it can be one of the last stops and take quite awhile


----------



## badeacon

Here are the views from CCV 7111from our stay 2/7-12. I would not recommend one of these rooms with balcony in the roof as have to stand up to see out. No sitting down and enjoying a view.
However did not put damper on our stay.
First time putting many photos in a post. More work than I thought compressing and attaching.
I would say for those uncomfortable with traveling in covid that felt safer at WDW that at local grocery store.


Geyser Point at dawn with fog lifting



Geyser Point at night


Lobby at night


----------



## mrsap

badeacon said:


> Here are the views from CCV 7111from our stay 2/7-12. I would not recommend one of these rooms with balcony in the roof as have to stand up to see out. No sitting down and enjoying a view.
> However did not put damper on our stay.
> First time putting many photos in a post. More work than I thought compressing and attaching.
> I would say for those uncomfortable with traveling in covid that felt safer at WDW that at local grocery store.
> View attachment 556328
> 
> Geyser Point at dawn with fog lifting
> 
> View attachment 556330
> 
> Geyser Point at night
> View attachment 556334
> 
> Lobby at nightView attachment 556332
> 
> 
> View attachment 556333



Beautiful pictures! Happy you had a great stay!


----------



## Figment's Girl

thelittledipster said:


> For those who have taken the Magical Express to WL, about how long is the bus ride on average? I’ve heard it can be one of the last stops and take quite awhile


I think it depends on where guests are staying. When my husband took the ME in October, he was second.


----------



## PurdueTodd

I’m ready to head down now. Looking at 8” of snow and another big dump coming today. 9 month countdown.  Can’t wait to get back.


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> I’m ready to head down now. Looking at 8” of snow and another big dump coming today. 9 month countdown.  Can’t wait to get back.



I’n so over all this snow!!! Counting down the minutes to summer!!!!!


----------



## PurdueTodd

mrsap said:


> I’n so over all this snow!!! Counting down the minutes to summer!!!!!


I hear ya there too. We use to do a Caribbean trip in March, but 2020 changed that. We had to move our March trip to this past December. The only trips we are doing this year are to WDW, but not until late in the year. So Hoping for an early spring and a nice summer. Maybe open the pool in April ???,is wishful thinking, but will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> The only trips we are doing this year are to WDW, but not until late in the year.



That’s not such a bad thing! 



> So Hoping for an early spring and a nice summer. Maybe open the pool in April ???,is wishful thinking, but will keep my fingers crossed.




That would be wonderful.


----------



## PurdueTodd

mrsap said:


> That’s not such a bad thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful.


It’s a good thing. First trip is a short one. First stay is at riviera, looking forward to checking it out. The second stay will be 8 glorious days at the lodge. Hoping everything is opened up. Haven’t had dinner at Artist point yet.


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> It’s a good thing. First trip is a short one. First stay is at riviera, looking forward to checking it out. The second stay will be 8 glorious days at the lodge. Hoping everything is opened up. Haven’t had dinner at Artist point yet.



Enjoy your first trip at Riviera. I heard it’s beautiful. I honest do not have any interest in Storybook Dining. Not really interested in the menu. 8 days is perfect  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## PurdueTodd

mrsap said:


> Enjoy your first trip at Riviera. I heard it’s beautiful. I honest do not have any interest in Storybook Dining. Not really interested in the menu. 8 days is perfect  Hope you have a great time.


We have to try everything, at least once. Do you have any idea what might be happening with the community space behind geyser point. I thought I read something about it being re-imagined. Maybe I’m wrong, just curious.


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> We have to try everything, at least once. Do you have any idea what might be happening with the community space behind geyser point. I thought I read something about it being re-imagined. Maybe I’m wrong, just curious.



Unfortunately, no. Such a shame. It’s such a great space to be sitting empty. Hopefully they’ll start putting some effort into making it into something us members can actually use!


----------



## MonaMN

PurdueTodd said:


> I hear ya there too. We use to do a Caribbean trip in March, but 2020 changed that. We had to move our March trip to this past December. The only trips we are doing this year are to WDW, but not until late in the year. So Hoping for an early spring and a nice summer. Maybe open the pool in April ???,is wishful thinking, but will keep my fingers crossed.


Our original plan for this year was a DCL MDAS for spring break. Instead, we will be freezing on the North Shore of Lake Superior. I am sure it will be lovely... but now planning a March 2022 trip to CCV.  Only 389 days to go...


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

GrandCalifornian said:


> Here are room view photos from 6112. It is a studio with a walk in shower, and is a lockoff with 6110.
> View attachment 554796



What is that seating area? It looks to be along the path to the VWL/BRV building but accessed from the main building.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Where'sPiglet? said:


> What is that seating area? It looks to be along the path to the VWL/BRV building but accessed from the main building.


That seating area is in the old Cub’s Den child care center.  They closed before the Copper Creek conversion, and since it has been used as a storage area and a CM seating area, but now is accessible from the walkway towards the buses on the left as soon as you go outside, across from the arcade.


----------



## thelittledipster

Assuming the blue flag side of the river boats is open, thoughts on taking the blue flag to Contemporary to take the monorail to Grand Flo? Or would you just Uber?


----------



## striker1064

thelittledipster said:


> Assuming the blue flag side of the river boats is open, thoughts on taking the blue flag to Contemporary to take the monorail to Grand Flo? Or would you just Uber?



If you're taking the scenic route, it's great. If time is a priority, this will take a while. You'll have to wait for a boat you can board (which can take some waiting depending on the size of the boats used). Then there's more waiting for the monorail - go through security and wait in line. Might have to wait a couple times.

I would Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Philsfan77

Maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning, but does anyone know where the floor plans on the first page went? It used to be a link from GrandCalifornian...clicked the link that is there, but it no longer takes you to the floor plans for each floor.


----------



## PurdueTodd

Philsfan77 said:


> Maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning, but does anyone know where the floor plans on the first page went? It used to be a link from GrandCalifornian...clicked the link that is there, but it no longer takes you to the floor plans for each floor.


Go to the beginning of this thread and scroll down. You peaked my curiosity, so I just went and looked. They are still there.


----------



## Philsfan77

PurdueTodd said:


> Go to the beginning of this thread and scroll down. You peaked my curiosity, so I just went and looked. They are still there.



I see the room layouts/floorplans for each room category and the room walkthrough videos...but I don't see the floor breakdowns with room numbers anymore...maybe I need another coffee. The link was always under room totals...link is still there, but seems the information is gone.


----------



## PurdueTodd

Philsfan77 said:


> I see the room layouts/floorplans for each room category and the room walkthrough videos...but I don't see the floor breakdowns with room numbers anymore...maybe I need another coffee. The link was always under room totals...link is still there, but seems the information is gone.


Keep scrolling, there are a couple of post, then they are right after that.


----------



## Philsfan77

PurdueTodd said:


> Keep scrolling, there are a couple of post, then they are right after that.



I wonder if it's an issue on my computer with them not populating then. I clicked the link and it goes to the post, I can read the blurb saying here are the floor plans...but they don't populate. Maybe I will try on a different computer. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Philsfan77

Yep...laptop issue...they populated on my other computer and on my phone, just not my work computer. Now to figure out, how to resolve that issue...thank you for your patience with me!


----------



## PurdueTodd

Philsfan77 said:


> Yep...laptop issue...they populated on my other computer and on my phone, just not my work computer. Now to figure out, how to resolve that issue...thank you for your patience with me!


No worries, glad to help.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning, but does anyone know where the floor plans on the first page went? It used to be a link from GrandCalifornian...clicked the link that is there, but it no longer takes you to the floor plans for each floor.



Is this what you’re looking for? It’s the 4th post down.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...ns-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/post-58141101
This was the first board I had ever created, so I didn’t know to keep posts open to add more information. I am thinking, when I have a minute, I will redo the entire page so I can add some more information down the road if needed.


----------



## Disney and the Dude

I didn't realize we had an owners boards! Can I join? We bought into Copper Creek direct from Disney back in Nov 2018. We have a Dec use year.


----------



## mrsap

Disney and the Dude said:


> I didn't realize we had an owners boards! Can I join? We bought into Copper Creek direct from Disney back in Nov 2018. We have a Dec use year.



 Happy you found us!! I’ll be happy to add you! The more, the merrier!!!


----------



## PurdueTodd

Disney and the Dude said:


> I didn't realize we had an owners boards! Can I join? We bought into Copper Creek direct from Disney back in Nov 2018. We have a Dec use year.


We have a December use year too. We should have thought about that a little more considering we like to travel October, November, and December. 
There are a lot of really nice and helpful people here.


----------



## storey13

Philsfan77 said:


> Yep...laptop issue...they populated on my other computer and on my phone, just not my work computer. Now to figure out, how to resolve that issue...thank you for your patience with me!



I have the same issue on my work computer. There is something about that particular image that is blocked by my work's firewall.


----------



## Philsfan77

storey13 said:


> I have the same issue on my work computer. There is something about that particular image that is blocked by my work's firewall.



maybe grandcalifornian slipped a hidden mickey without pants into it or something and now its flagged by my work laptop.


----------



## Disney and the Dude

PurdueTodd said:


> We have a December use year too. We should have thought about that a little more considering we like to travel October, November, and December.
> There are a lot of really nice and helpful people here.


Yeah, we usually have a big trip in November and enjoy that time of the year the most. Then a smaller trip in March.


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> I have the same issue on my work computer. There is something about that particular image that is blocked by my work's firewall.



Wow, really?? Humm. Let me try to take screen shot and post again..... give me a sec.


----------



## mrsap

@Philsfan77 @storey13 Can you see them now?


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> @Philsfan77 @storey13 Can you see them now?
> 
> View attachment 557145
> View attachment 557146



I can see that on my work computer...what kind of sorcery did you use?


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> I can see that on my work computer...what kind of sorcery did you use?


----------



## mrsap

Just to note: for those who were having issues viewing the Copper Creek floor plan, I added the screenshots to Page 1, located directly below the virtual room tours. I hope that helps you guys out!


----------



## Figment's Girl

mrsap said:


> Just to note: for those who were having issues viewing the Copper Creek floor plan, I added the screenshots to Page 1, located directly below the virtual room tours. I hope that helps you guys out!


Thank you!

Glad to see I'm not the only one who obsesses about this stuff.


----------



## debedo

Figment's Girl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Glad to see I'm not the only one who obsesses about this stuff.


Obsessed?  Me?     Um no...


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Philsfan77 said:


> maybe grandcalifornian slipped a hidden mickey without pants into it or something and now its flagged by my work laptop.


Hello, that’s an idea...   Maybe you have to look really closely.

I have those images posted on my website, since when I first created them they were updated quite frequently as we figured out where the different room types were. Now that the official declarations have been released we know that the room types are accurate, and the images don’t need to be updated.
Thanks to @mrsap for doing the screenshots to make them visible for all, along with all the other great work on the thread.


----------



## MJ NH

I will be at Copper Creek a week from today.  Let me know if you need any info on anything.


----------



## mrsap

MJ NH said:


> I will be at Copper Creek a week from today.  Let me know if you need any info on anything.



Hope you have a great trip!! Please take some pictures for us!!


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

Im contemplating moving my reservation at the end of April from Poly to CCV bc of the construction going on at Poly. Im interested in a one bedroom villa, but they dont have view options. Does anyone know if any of the 1bedrooms have nice room views, preferably a water view of some kind? Would you switch from Poly to CCV? Btw, if im posting in the wrong spot, feel free to move me where this question would be appropriate. Thanks!


----------



## GrandCalifornian

DisneyJColeMom said:


> Im contemplating moving my reservation at the end of April from Poly to CCV bc of the construction going on at Poly. Im interested in a one bedroom villa, but they dont have view options. Does anyone know if any of the 1bedrooms have nice room views, preferably a water view of some kind? Would you switch from Poly to CCV? Btw, if im posting in the wrong spot, feel free to move me where this question would be appropriate. Thanks!


Welcome!  There are 1 bedrooms spread throughout the South wing of the building, which contains the Copper Creek rooms, but most are on floors above the first floor, which is primarily studios.  There are maps on page 1 of this thread that show the different room locations for the different room types.   For a water view you can be in either side of the wing, but the North side (odd room numbers) overlooks the main pool and tends to have a better view of Bay Lake, but the other side can see some of the lake and the Villas  pool.  We prefer high floors for better views, but the top floor of any section of the resort (either 6th or 7th) has enclosed balconies that some people don’t like since you can’t see through the railing while seated.
Compared to the Poly, we love how Copper Creek is all in one building under one roof.  The lobby is spectacular, and we love the quiet secluded few while still being so close to MK.  Bay Lake is beautiful too.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

For reference, here are the high resolution floorplans / room type maps, with updated colors for clarity:


----------



## heapmaster

GrandCalifornian said:


> For reference, here are the high resolution floorplans / room type maps:


Your post is blank..

P.S Also I always found (maybe its just me), its hard to tell the color difference between the colors with dots and colors without (the diff versions of the studios)


----------



## GrandCalifornian

heapmaster said:


> Your post is blank..
> 
> P.S Also I always found (maybe its just me), its hard to tell the color difference between the colors with dots and colors without (the diff versions of the studios)


Try that for getting them to show up, and I will look at doing some more work picking different colors.


----------



## heapmaster

GrandCalifornian said:


> Try that for getting them to show up, and I will look at doing some more work picking different colors.


Better and thanks!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

GrandCalifornian said:


> Try that for getting them to show up, and I will look at doing some more work picking different colors.



Yay! I couldn't see them earlier either, and now I can with your edit. Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

Thank you @GrandCalifornian for the updated Floor plans! We truly appreciate all your hard work! They look great!

I updated Page 1 with the newest Floor Plans, along with a direct link to the pictures, if you should need to expand them.


----------



## storey13

mrsap said:


>



Yep! I can see them now! Is there a post somewhere that tells us which rooms have the regular balcony vs the roof overhang balcony?


----------



## heapmaster

storey13 said:


> Yep! I can see them now! Is there a post somewhere that tells us which rooms have the regular balcony vs the roof overhang balcony?


The 6th and 7th floors have the closed in (overhang) balcony, and 2nd-5th floors have the regular railing balcony.


----------



## pixieprincess925

heapmaster said:


> The 6th and 7th floors have the closed in (overhang) balcony, and 2nd-5th floors have the regular railing balcony.


To clarify - the top floor of each section has the closed in balconies (for example - room 6108 has full balconies because there is a 7th floor in that section)


----------



## GrandCalifornian

storey13 said:


> Yep! I can see them now! Is there a post somewhere that tells us which rooms have the regular balcony vs the roof overhang balcony?


Any room number higher than 6119 will have an enclosed balcony.  Rooms 6119 and below have open balconies.



heapmaster said:


> The 6th and 7th floors have the closed in (overhang) balcony, and 2nd-5th floors have the regular railing balcony.


The 6th is tricky because there are open balcony rooms under where there are rooms on the 7th floor.  We had a great one this trip.



pixieprincess925 said:


> To clarify - the top floor of each section has the closed in balconies (for example - room 6108 has full balconies because there is a 7th floor in that section)


Exactly, that's how I remember it, if there's no room above you, you'll have an enclosed balcony.


----------



## mrsap

Some DVC News:


*DVC Website Adding 2-Factor Authentication*

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...72-dvc-website-adding-2-factor-authentication


----------



## PurdueTodd

mrsap said:


> Some DVC News:
> 
> 
> *DVC Website Adding 2-Factor Authentication*
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...72-dvc-website-adding-2-factor-authentication


I have not come across this yet while logging in.


----------



## mrsap

PurdueTodd said:


> I have not come across this yet while logging in.



I tried it myself, and did not encounter the 2FA yet, but it says they’re ‘in the process’ of adding it.


----------



## badeacon

Wonder if that is why some many glitches on website now?


----------



## mrsap

badeacon said:


> Wonder if that is why some many glitches on website now?



I hope so! It showed I had 0 points in both my CCV and GF contracts!!


----------



## badeacon

mrsap said:


> I hope so! It showed I had 0 points in both my CCV and GF contracts!!


Hope the 2 factor authentication was not too late for you


----------



## BillPA

When ever they make a FIX, they break something else. They apparently have no idea of how to regression test their code.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Hi all, we used our Grand Californian points to book some time in one of the Copper Creek Cabins this summer; we so love the Wilderness lodge, and how the architectural cues are so similar (and even influenced) the Grand Californian.

Will we be able to see the Electrical Water Pageant from the CCCs, or will we need to be in a different area of the resort?  If we can, are some cabins better than others, location-wise, for seeing the EWP?


----------



## GrandCalifornian

wideeyedwonder said:


> Hi all, we used our Grand Californian points to book some time in one of the Copper Creek Cabins this summer; we so love the Wilderness lodge, and how the architectural cues are so similar (and even influenced) the Grand Californian.
> 
> Will we be able to see the Electrical Water Pageant from the CCCs, or will we need to be in a different area of the resort?  If we can, are some cabins better than others, location-wise, for seeing the EWP?


Welcome!  We love both WL and the Grand Californian.  
For viewing the EWP, you will want cabin 8013 or higher, which are on the North side of the resort and face the body of Bay Lake.   This is what we requested for our stay in 2018 and wound up right in the middle of these cabins with 8019.  We had great views of the EWP and the MK fireworks, which fingers crossed might be back by summer, but either way it is a great location.  You also get beautiful sunrise views of Bay Lake.
If you do wind up with a different cabin location, there is great viewing of the EWP from the transportation boat dock or from Geyser Point, which is right next to Cabin 8013 on the shoreline.


----------



## gometros

BillPA said:


> When ever they make a FIX, they break something else. They apparently have no idea of how to regression test their code.



As someone who has been doing software QA for 30 years, I offered my services to them, but they haven't taken me up on my offer


----------



## bgda24

bgda24 *Dec 2020* April


----------



## quinacciani

GrandCalifornian said:


> Welcome!  We love both WL and the Grand Californian.
> For viewing the EWP, you will want cabin 8013 or higher, which are on the North side of the resort and face the body of Bay Lake.   This is what we requested for our stay in 2018 and wound up right in the middle of these cabins with 8019.  We had great views of the EWP and the MK fireworks, which fingers crossed might be back by summer, but either way it is a great location.  You also get beautiful sunrise views of Bay Lake.
> If you do wind up with a different cabin location, there is great viewing of the EWP from the transportation boat dock or from Geyser Point, which is right next to Cabin 8013 on the shoreline.



Wow this is great info! We're finally doing it and booked a CCV Cabin for our November trip! Bringing both sets of parents which leaves me and DH the pull out couch, but we don't mind bc this trip is all about the cabin! I did not know you could see MK fireworks from any of the cabins (pending they are back by Nov), just the EWP from certain ones. Can you see fireworks from all cabins 8013 and higher? Are the ones closer to the main resort nosey?


----------



## Disney and the Dude

GrandCalifornian said:


> Welcome!  We love both WL and the Grand Californian.
> For viewing the EWP, you will want cabin 8013 or higher, which are on the North side of the resort and face the body of Bay Lake.   This is what we requested for our stay in 2018 and wound up right in the middle of these cabins with 8019.  We had great views of the EWP and the MK fireworks, which fingers crossed might be back by summer, but either way it is a great location.  You also get beautiful sunrise views of Bay Lake.
> If you do wind up with a different cabin location, there is great viewing of the EWP from the transportation boat dock or from Geyser Point, which is right next to Cabin 8013 on the shoreline.



I wish we had enough points to justify a night at the cabins. We only have 100 direct and I bet it's absolutely magical to see the EWP and fireworks from the back porch. Normally we take two annual trips to Disney with some smaller 1 night stays between. With the 50% cap, 50 points barely got me 4 nights in November.

Just complaining, because I know yall understand the struggle. Makes me sad thinking about it (so I try not to remember this LOL) Our 4 year old keeps begging to go before the trip in November but I'll have to wait until we have some more money

Alas, if I ever win the lottery and can buy another like 400 points, maybe we can. LOL


----------



## heapmaster

mrsap said:


> I tried it myself, and did not encounter the 2FA yet, but it says they’re ‘in the process’ of adding it.


I have had the send a code to email (2FA (Although technically sending a code to an email is not 2FA since an email account doesnt really count under the Possession factor) for months before this news article, so maybe they just rolled it out to a more wide user base recently.


----------



## mrsap

heapmaster said:


> I have had the send a code to email (2FA (Although technically sending a code to an email is not 2FA since an email account doesnt really count under the Possession factor) for months before this news article, so maybe they just rolled it out to a more wide user base recently.



So you receive a code every time you log in by email and have to enter it to access your account? The only thing I get, still to this day, is just an email saying “New Sign In to Your Account.”


----------



## heapmaster

mrsap said:


> So you receive a code every time you log in by email and have to enter it to access your account? The only thing I get, still to this day, is just an email saying “New Sign In to Your Account.”


Yep every time I signed in, started wanting me to type in the code in the email around mid December of last year. I changed IPs on my ISP and then it stopped and now just get the new sign in email since their site gives me a 500 error when ever I go to any part of the DVC website (including the public membership benefits/moonlight magic pages) in Chrome, thus requiring me to clear my cookies or force the session to sign out.


----------



## heapmaster

badeacon said:


> Wonder if that is why some many glitches on website now?


This wouldn't cause issues with the DVC website for booking, since its a change on the SSO (Single Sign On) GO (allows you to use one login for all disney systems) and is a change made only during login, after you get logged in your taken to the DVC pages/code.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## GrandCalifornian

quinacciani said:


> Wow this is great info! We're finally doing it and booked a CCV Cabin for our November trip! Bringing both sets of parents which leaves me and DH the pull out couch, but we don't mind bc this trip is all about the cabin! I did not know you could see MK fireworks from any of the cabins (pending they are back by Nov), just the EWP from certain ones. Can you see fireworks from all cabins 8013 and higher? Are the ones closer to the main resort nosey?


Sounds great.  We had a party of 8, with 6 sleeping in the cabin when we tried one, and it was great to share it with a bunch of people.  It is a nice big living room, and sleeping on the pull out couch bed in there will be fine.  You will have access to the second bathroom, since it is centrally located right off the main hallway. 
As for the fireworks, the view is better with the higher numbered cabins, since the shoreline curves around to have the balconies face more towards MK.  The lower number ones on the other side should have nice views of them too, so you really can't go wrong.
In my opinion, no cabin is in a location that would be considered noisy, but the only possible exception is cabin 8012 on the North side which is the closest to the transportation boat dock, so you may hear boat horns from there.   My ideal cabin location would be 8013, to keep the walk to the main building and Geyser point as short as possible and still be on that side.  It is currently used as a demonstration cabin though, so 8014 right next door might be the "best" available, but they all have their advantages. 



Disney and the Dude said:


> I wish we had enough points to justify a night at the cabins. We only have 100 direct and I bet it's absolutely magical to see the EWP and fireworks from the back porch. Normally we take two annual trips to Disney with some smaller 1 night stays between. With the 50% cap, 50 points barely got me 4 nights in November.
> 
> Just complaining, because I know yall understand the struggle. Makes me sad thinking about it (so I try not to remember this LOL) Our 4 year old keeps begging to go before the trip in November but I'll have to wait until we have some more money
> 
> Alas, if I ever win the lottery and can buy another like 400 points, maybe we can. LOL


I totally understand.  We have 150 points direct, and only managed a few nights in a cabin by combining points with another family and using double points because we got points for the year we purchased and had already paid cash for the trip that year.  We figured it would be a one time bucket list thing, and we enjoyed it but don't see spending the points to do it again soon.  We too would rather go back multiple times in a year, and are up against the borrowing restrictions to just do one trip a year.   Fortunately we are renting points to make longer trips happen. 
Another factor to consider for cabin stays is that availability is usually good enough that you can book at 7 months using points from any resort.  Not that it makes the huge point cost any better, but at least you can get them if you choose to spend the money on them...


----------



## Disney and the Dude

GrandCalifornian said:


> I totally understand.  We have 150 points direct, and only managed a few nights in a cabin by combining points with another family and using double points because we got points for the year we purchased and had already paid cash for the trip that year.  We figured it would be a one time bucket list thing, and we enjoyed it but don't see spending the points to do it again soon.  We too would rather go back multiple times in a year, and are up against the borrowing restrictions to just do one trip a year.   Fortunately we are renting points to make longer trips happen.
> Another factor to consider for cabin stays is that availability is usually good enough that you can book at 7 months using points from any resort.  Not that it makes the huge point cost any better, but at least you can get them if you choose to spend the money on them...



We are doing the same, meaning renting additional points to make the trips longer!


----------



## Anthony Vito

GrandCalifornian said:


> I totally understand.  We have 150 points direct, and only managed a few nights in a cabin by combining points with another family and using double points because we got points for the year we purchased and had already paid cash for the trip that year.  We figured it would be a one time bucket list thing, and we enjoyed it but don't see spending the points to do it again soon...


We were considering this for this coming December for a similar reason - the double points. We have 118 points at CCV, but we added a 200-point contract at Rivera last summer when the incentives were really good (paid $160/pt). Since it was right before our October UY, we got the 2019 points and they banked them for us, so we got double there. Then we canceled our Dec 2020 trip, so we've got our full points to use. So we've got all of our 2020 UY points, plus 200 2019 UY points. We're going in May and we weren't going to use too many points, with a trip planned for Nov/Dec that my in-laws were going to come. We were going to surprise them with a split stay between a 2-BR and a Cabin since we figure we'll never have this many points built up again. Well, since they're now vaccinated, they decided to come with us in May instead. So now the May trip is eating up a lot more points than originally planned, besides it not being really worth staying in the cabins unless there are probably 6 of us. 

I also wonder about the setup, since our kids are young (7 & 8). We've toured the cabins. With only having the one pull-down in the 2nd bedroom, no matter what one of our kids would have to sleep in the living room since we wouldn't want our parents to sleep on a fold-out. That kind of takes away the attraction of hanging out in the living room/on the patio after the kids have gone to bed.  Is it at least still quiet in the living room if there are people sitting on the patio?


----------



## Anthony Vito

Repeating a post I put on the regular Wilderness Lodge forum . . . 

Does anyone have a good list of the background music that is more recent? Most of what I've been able to find is at least a few years old and missing songs that I know are in the loop from our trip this past August. I only managed to Shazam about 5 songs during that trip (there were one or two others I tried that it wouldn't identify). In particular, all the lists I've seen are missing the Cliffhanger Theme, which was a frequent play when we were there. I'd like to try to build a playlist, since the YouTube lists seem dated (and have old, static pictures that I don't want on my TV screen for an hour), but I just am not sure about most of what I'm finding.


----------



## mrsap

*Copper Creek Increases Sold-Out DVC Pricing*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> *Copper Creek Increases Sold-Out DVC Pricing*


Wow! Do you think resale prices will increase as well?


----------



## storey13

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow! Do you think resale prices will increase as well?



I hope not! I would like to eventually add on some more somewhat affordable CCV points down the road or and buy a direct contract at the new DVC at Disneyland when those become available.


----------



## MonaMN

Just finalized closing today so I think we can officially be added to the owner roster!

MonaMN*March 2021*October


----------



## heapmaster

MonaMN said:


> Just finalized closing today so I think we can officially be added to the owner roster!
> 
> MonaMN*March 2021*October


Congrats! Welcome to the family


----------



## cellomom

Congratulations!


----------



## mrsap

MonaMN said:


> Just finalized closing today so I think we can officially be added to the owner roster!
> 
> MonaMN*March 2021*October



 and Congrats! So excited for you!! I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! So excited for you!! I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


Thanks for keeping up the site!!!


----------



## disneyland fan

disneylandfan*February21*September

New Copper Creek owner here! Booked my first trip for September of this year. Looking for advice from the experts. I was initially able to book three of the five nights that I wanted. i was also able to book the night before and night after separately, creating three reservation numbers for five consecutive nights total in the same room type. I understand I can call member services and have these reservations linked so we shouldnt have to change rooms. Also, we have family staying at the lodge in the original section at the same time.  I would like to request a room closer to the lobby. Will making a location request make it more difficult to link the reservation? Or am I overthinking it? Looking at the room location map it appears that the 6th floor has the most one bedrooms. I generally prefer higher floors. Should I request 6th floor or is this too specific?


----------



## pixieprincess925

Congratulations and welcome!

Member services can merge reservations so you won't have to change rooms. If you want to be closer to the lodge side, request "close to lobby elevators". There is also a cut across in the courtyard from the second set of elevators to the lodge side

Keep in mind that if you get 6th floor, rooms with higher numbers (I think over 115) will have the closed off balconies


----------



## mrsap

disneyland fan said:


> disneylandfan*February21*September
> 
> New Copper Creek owner here! Booked my first trip for September of this year. Looking for advice from the experts. I was initially able to book three of the five nights that I wanted. i was also able to book the night before and night after separately, creating three reservation numbers for five consecutive nights total in the same room type. I understand I can call member services and have these reservations linked so we shouldnt have to change rooms. Also, we have family staying at the lodge in the original section at the same time.  I would like to request a room closer to the lobby. Will making a location request make it more difficult to link the reservation? Or am I overthinking it? Looking at the room location map it appears that the 6th floor has the most one bedrooms. I generally prefer higher floors. Should I request 6th floor or is this too specific?



 and Congrats!!!! Excited for you! I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!!


**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## keishashadow

Owner @ WL for decades, one of our favorite homes 

Just for giggles a few weeks ago put CC on as a waitlist for a week’s trip beginning on 4/30...was thrilled to see it came thru on Easter Day!

We are studio people, especially when just he & me on a trip.  When looking for the perfect one to request from the roomfinder site, noticed interesting studios that are two rooms.  

Wondering if they are same category we have booked.  Not HC accessible, i’m Seeing a shower/tub combo in video i saw on youtube.   don’t to waste a request for category not booked.


----------



## Anthony Vito

The alternate studios are w/ a tub, not the walk-in showers. We bought into DVC at Copper Creek 2 years ago and purchased a Guaranteed Week studio. We had to choose between shower/tub and walk-in shower at that time since we were getting the Guaranteed Week. We'd prefer the walk-in, but we chose to buy the shower/tub just so we'd have the ability to request the "Alternate Studio" configuration on the chance we'd get it once in a while since it looks like it'd almost be a suite.

That being said, maybe it doesn't hurt to request it anyway?  Maybe if they've got some cash reservation studios (which I don't think specify between shower types), they might just move you to that type instead. Might be worth a shot.

p.s. We're checking in the same day!


----------



## Starwind

Anthony Vito said:


> That being said, maybe it doesn't hurt to request it anyway?  Maybe if they've got some cash reservation studios (which I don't think specify between shower types), they might just move you to that type instead. Might be worth a shot.



For cash reservations to the public, CCV studios are separated into "Deluxe Studio" [which have a tub] or "Deluxe Studio with Walk In Shower" for booking purposes.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Starwind said:


> For cash reservations to the public, CCV studios are separated into "Deluxe Studio" [which have a tub] or "Deluxe Studio with Walk In Shower" for booking purposes.


Oops . . . well never mind then.


----------



## keishashadow

Starwind said:


> For cash reservations to the public, CCV studios are separated into "Deluxe Studio" [which have a tub] or "Deluxe Studio with Walk In Shower" for booking purposes.


Ok then, sounds like we have a chance at it!


----------



## ElizabethG

Anthony Vito said:


> We were considering this for this coming December for a similar reason - the double points. We have 118 points at CCV, but we added a 200-point contract at Rivera last summer when the incentives were really good (paid $160/pt). Since it was right before our October UY, we got the 2019 points and they banked them for us, so we got double there. Then we canceled our Dec 2020 trip, so we've got our full points to use. So we've got all of our 2020 UY points, plus 200 2019 UY points. We're going in May and we weren't going to use too many points, with a trip planned for Nov/Dec that my in-laws were going to come. We were going to surprise them with a split stay between a 2-BR and a Cabin since we figure we'll never have this many points built up again. Well, since they're now vaccinated, they decided to come with us in May instead. So now the May trip is eating up a lot more points than originally planned, besides it not being really worth staying in the cabins unless there are probably 6 of us.
> 
> I also wonder about the setup, since our kids are young (7 & 8). We've toured the cabins. With only having the one pull-down in the 2nd bedroom, no matter what one of our kids would have to sleep in the living room since we wouldn't want our parents to sleep on a fold-out. That kind of takes away the attraction of hanging out in the living room/on the patio after the kids have gone to bed.  Is it at least still quiet in the living room if there are people sitting on the patio?


The doors/windows to the patio do a really good job cutting down the noise. However, it is really nice to use the room. Have you considered bringing an inflatable mattress for one child? They have child size mattresses that would be easy to pack. It would be more comfortable than a pullout too.

I love the cabins. You'll have a great time, regardless. We stay in them with just our family of four. It is totally worth it!


----------



## mendota

Hello, we're not owners  (yet), but we love Wilderness Lodge. It's been on our bucket list to stay ever since it was built, but we visit quite often on vacation for dining  (Artists Point, then Storybook Dining). I had reserved a nature fireworks view on the lodge side for our 34th anniversary in Nov (the only room available for our dates) but when a 1 bedroom Copper Creek came up I changed to that. It was only a little bit more money. Since we're very interested into buying DVC I figured that was a good move.  I have a question, we love to sit on balconies and watch the world go by, so I know not to request 7th floor, and most of 6th floor, but what have your favorite room views been? We're more interested in the courtyard side. Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## mrsap

mendota said:


> Hello, we're not owners  (yet), but we love Wilderness Lodge. It's been on our bucket list to stay ever since it was built, but we visit quite often on vacation for dining  (Artists Point, then Storybook Dining). I had reserved a nature fireworks view on the lodge side for our 34th anniversary in Nov (the only room available for our dates) but when a 1 bedroom Copper Creek came up I changed to that. It was only a little bit more money. Since we're very interested into buying DVC I figured that was a good move.  I have a question, we love to sit on balconies and watch the world go by, so I know not to request 7th floor, and most of 6th floor, but what have your favorite room views been? We're more interested in the courtyard side. Thank you for your thoughts



Sounds like a great anniversary trip! I always request ‘courtyard view’. Just so beautiful from any room, IMO. Enjoy!


----------



## mendota

Thank you, that's good to know! I did go look at all the pictures associated with the rooms on the first page too


----------



## shairpdrh

mendota said:


> I have a question, we love to sit on balconies and watch the world go by, so I know not to request 7th floor, and most of 6th floor, but what have your favorite room views been? We're more interested in the courtyard side. Thank you for your thoughts



We like closer to the main part of the lodge for courtyard view. It is nice to have a variety of the area near the lodge entrance from that side, the pool, and the lake.  Not a huge difference but a minor preference.


----------



## pixieprincess925

mendota said:


> Hello, we're not owners  (yet), but we love Wilderness Lodge. It's been on our bucket list to stay ever since it was built, but we visit quite often on vacation for dining  (Artists Point, then Storybook Dining). I had reserved a nature fireworks view on the lodge side for our 34th anniversary in Nov (the only room available for our dates) but when a 1 bedroom Copper Creek came up I changed to that. It was only a little bit more money. Since we're very interested into buying DVC I figured that was a good move.  I have a question, we love to sit on balconies and watch the world go by, so I know not to request 7th floor, and most of 6th floor, but what have your favorite room views been? We're more interested in the courtyard side. Thank you for your thoughts



We also love sitting on balconies and watching the world go by...
CCV is an excellent place for that. I personally prefer 5th or 4th floor (in order of preference), courtyard view, closer to the lake. That way you can see people going to/from the pool, roaring fork, the geyser, and the boat launch. Not sure of room numbers since we usually stay in 2 bedrooms.  I will warn you though that you will be able to hear the boat horns and geyser - even with the doors closed. 
Our last trip, we were given 6108 - facing BRV with view of the bus loop. At first I really hated the idea, but from there you can watch people coming and going to the park and Boulder Ridge pool. It's definitely a "quieter" view (less noisy than courtyard) and it really grew on me. I would stay there again without complaint. 

I hope you really enjoy your anniversary trip!

Word of warning - the first time we walked into our first CCV villa, my husband just turned to me and asked "where do we sign?" CCV is definitely our favorite!


----------



## RanDIZ

pixieprincess925 said:


> Word of warning - the first time we walked into our first CCV villa, my husband just turned to me and asked "where do we sign?" CCV is definitely our favorite!



Stayed once, came home and bought! Love CCV!


----------



## Simba06

I understand studio availability goes fast at 11 months. I am considering buying into CCV, but we would be doing 1 or 2 bedrooms. Do these have similar problems?


----------



## tntbrd

Simba06 said:


> I understand studio availability goes fast at 11 months. I am considering buying into CCV, but we would be doing 1 or 2 bedrooms. Do these have similar problems?



Granted I've only made two reservations since we bought the contract, but neither time did I have an issue with a 2 bedroom.


----------



## pixieprincess925

We typically get 2-bedrooms. Never had a problem getting what we wanted at 11 months. 2-bedroom availability definitely hangs around longer than studio availability. Keep in mind that CCV availability in general goes fast for the time period when Christmas decorations are up...


----------



## Pens Fan

Simba06 said:


> I understand studio availability goes fast at 11 months. I am considering buying into CCV, but we would be doing 1 or 2 bedrooms. Do these have similar problems?



I've had no problem booking 2 BR's in the spring, summer or fall, but booking one for the 1st week in December this year was a chore.  Everyone was walking them, so I had to be online right at 8 AM each day for a week and try to pick up the rooms as they were dropped.  I did finally piece our week together, but it was stressful.  Still, I look at it that this was a worst case scenario with all the extra points in the system and I still got exactly what we wanted.  Lots of people want to stay at Wilderness Lodge during Christmas time - for good reason.  Unless you own there, your chances are very slim of ever doing that, at least not for more than an odd night or two you might find.


----------



## gometros

pixieprincess925 said:


> We also love sitting on balconies and watching the world go by...



Exactly where I'm reading this now. 

This is our first time here. We stayed one night in Boulder Ridge when they were building Copper Creek. We own in OKW, BWV and Poly, but if I were buying in for the first time, this would be my pick. Absolutely love it here.


----------



## Philsfan77

Simba06 said:


> I understand studio availability goes fast at 11 months. I am considering buying into CCV, but we would be doing 1 or 2 bedrooms. Do these have similar problems?



outside of Christmas season...you should be ok the rest of the year. Christmas season can still be a battle even for the bigger rooms.


----------



## mrsap

gometros said:


> Exactly where I'm reading this now.
> 
> This is our first time here. We stayed one night in Boulder Ridge when they were building Copper Creek. We own in OKW, BWV and Poly, but if I were buying in for the first time, this would be my pick. Absolutely love it here.



Please take lots of pictures for us!!!! (especially room view for when you get back!!) Have fun!!!


----------



## mrsap

This was just posted by DVCfan.com, so I thought I’d share...

*Copper Creek Cabin Tour at Disney's Wilderness Lodge*


----------



## msm1444

Does anyone know if they take the Christmas decorations down right after Christmas or do they linger for a while?


----------



## Philsfan77

msm1444 said:


> Does anyone know if they take the Christmas decorations down right after Christmas or do they linger for a while?



Usually linger for about a week or so after the New Year.


----------



## jeneric997

Staying in a cabin next week to celebrate DD's 21st birthday!!!  We are so excited.  Do they have the 12 cup coffee maker and what kind of filters will work???  I have a feeling we might need some extra coffee.


----------



## ElizabethG

jeneric997 said:


> Staying in a cabin next week to celebrate DD's 21st birthday!!!  We are so excited.  Do they have the 12 cup coffee maker and what kind of filters will work???  I have a feeling we might need some extra coffee.


I'm excited for you! They are great. They have the standard Mr. Coffee, basket filter coffee makers.


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d share this! SO beautiful!!! 

*Video: Copper Creek 3 Bedroom GRAND VILLA | Disney’s Wilderness Lodge*


----------



## badeacon

mrsap said:


> Thought I’d share this! SO beautiful!!!
> 
> *Video: Copper Creek 3 Bedroom GRAND VILLA | Disney’s Wilderness Lodge*


Thanks for sharing!!  Hoping to plan a family trip and stay in one the summer of 2022.


----------



## mrsap

badeacon said:


> Thanks for sharing!!  Hoping to plan a family trip and stay in one the summer of 2022.



That would be wonderful! What a great idea for a family trip! If you do, you have to take a ton of pictures for all of us!


----------



## MonaMN

Woo! Just booked a 2 bedroom for our first trip to CCV as DVC members!  March 2022 cannot come soon enough!


----------



## keishashadow

Two for two, our 2nd waitlist for CCV over 4th of July came through today.

Can’t wait to be there Friday. Love VWL but, always nice to switch things up a bit


----------



## Beachmom0317

keishashadow said:


> Two for two, our 2nd waitlist for CCV over 4th of July came through today.
> 
> Can’t wait to be there Friday. Love VWL but, always nice to switch things up a bit


I’m staying Wednesday-Sunday over Mother’s Day weekend and my waitlist came through in March! It does happen! Studio even!


----------



## Kay7979

Can’t believe our vacation is almost here. Lord willing, we’ll be at Copper Creek this Wednesday through Friday, then on to an oceanfront condo at Ormond Beach for a week. Still sweating the rental car situation. I thought prices were crazy when I reserved a few months ago, but they’re far higher now, and I’ve heard horror stories of reservations not being honored due to lack of cars. We’re praying all goes smoothly! Please wish us some pixie dust!


----------



## Kay7979

We’re here! Unbelievable pixie dust: we booked a studio, I put in no requests, and they upgraded us to a courtyard view two bedroom! I’m stunned. We’re only here a couple days, but we will enjoy every minute of our stay.


----------



## mrsap

Kay7979 said:


> We’re here! Unbelievable pixie dust: we booked a studio, I put in no requests, and they upgraded us to a courtyard view two bedroom! I’m stunned. We’re only here a couple days, but we will enjoy every minute of our stay.



Have a great time!!! Please take pictures for us!


----------



## Kay7979

mrsap said:


> Have a great time!!! Please take pictures for us!


Will do. It’s a wheelchair accessible room, but we certainly have no complaints. It’s great having more space to spread out and the looooong balcony is great.


----------



## Kay7979

Will post more photos once I figure out how to keep them from posting sideways.


----------



## Kay7979




----------



## Kay7979

Trying to fix these photos so they don’t post sideways!


----------



## mrsap

Kay7979 said:


> Will do. It’s a wheelchair accessible room, but we certainly have no complaints. It’s great having more space to spread out and the looooong balcony is great.View attachment 573162View attachment 573163View attachment 573164View attachment 573162View attachment 573163View attachment 573164



Beautiful pictures!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Beachmom0317

Kay7979 said:


> We’re here! Unbelievable pixie dust: we booked a studio, I put in no requests, and they upgraded us to a courtyard view two bedroom! I’m stunned. We’re only here a couple days, but we will enjoy every minute of our stay.


Wonderful! Thank you for sharing! I have been upgraded to a 2 bedroom from a studio and I swear it was done intentionally to make me buy more points (I have never added-on). Now I am always considering the splurge point wise for bigger villa size lol! Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Kay7979

Beachmom0317 said:


> Wonderful! Thank you for sharing! I have been upgraded to a 2 bedroom from a studio and I swear it was done intentionally to make me buy more points (I have never added-on). Now I am always considering the splurge point wise for bigger villa size lol! Enjoy your visit!


That crossed my mind. They might be trying to lure us into DVC. I considered it when they were building what is now Boulder Ridge but we already own three timeshares.


----------



## Kay7979

Enjoying BRV pool before leaving. Had a great lunch at Geyser Point.


----------



## Doberge

Kay7979 said:


> That crossed my mind. They might be trying to lure us into DVC. I considered it when they were building what is now Boulder Ridge but we already own three timeshares.



I was lured into DVC on the hotel side of Beach Club. We booked a single night in a water view BC room and, after we weren't assigned a water view room for whatever reason, we were upgraded to a club level water view suite (first floor corner it was literally the closest room to EPCOT). While it wasn't DVC, the space grabbed our attention and we learned about DVC soon thereafter. We used the room to tell my daughter she was going to be a big sister so it was a memorable trip all around.


----------



## Kay7979

Doberge said:


> I was lured into DVC on the hotel side of Beach Club. We booked a single night in a water view BC room and, after we weren't assigned a water view room for whatever reason, we were upgraded to a club level water view suite (first floor corner it was literally the closest room to EPCOT). While it wasn't DVC, the space grabbed our attention and we learned about DVC soon thereafter. We used the room to tell my daughter she was going to be a big sister so it was a memorable trip all around.


That’s a wonderful story! It’s certainly nice to have the extra space. Disney is one of few places I can tolerate a hotel room or studio. We’re out and about so much at Disney, and there are so many outdoor areas to enjoy. On any other vacation I want a one bedroom unit minimum, and even when it’s only the two of us we often have two bedroom units. It’s nice to have the extra bathroom and more space. We’re currently in a one bedroom oceanfront unit at Ormond beach. This particular place doesn’t have as high end finishes as Disney but it’s nice. In February we stayed at a Sheraton timeshare in Arizona. That was more comparable to Disney. Typically, Disney units are on the small side, particularly the living/dining area but have large bedrooms and baths. We’re happy wherever we go. Vacations are a highlight of our year.


----------



## sleepydog25

Kay7979 said:


> Will post more photos once I figure out how to keep them from posting sideways. View attachment 573196


So, how DO you keep them from posting sideways? I usually just take pictures using the landscape mode as those transfer perfectly. Your method?


----------



## mrsap

sleepydog25 said:


> So, how DO you keep them from posting sideways? I usually just take pictures using the landscape mode as those transfer perfectly. Your method?



Hey! Before posting, just fully rotate them in a full circle... then come back and post. For some reason it fixes it!


----------



## mrsap

*Happy Mother’s Day!! *


----------



## Beachmom0317

We are still here at Copper Creek and having a wonderful time! Yesterday my kids took a nap from 1-3 and we then went to the pool. It was at capacity so we had to go to the DVC pool (we are members so it wasn't a problem). We have been going to the main pool every day (this is a resort only stay) so my kids did not mind checking out a new pool. Every day we've gone to the main pool around 10 and it was never anywhere near capacity. It makes me wonder, what are they going to do when the hotel side opens up? Disney must be planning on expanding capacity, generally speaking, as more of these locations/restaurants/experiences open around property. Right?


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I hope they expand pool capacity. I am a little concerned about not being able to enjoy the pool in the summer in Florida.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

If I want to make a room request for the alternate studios, what do I say? High floor, end of hallway? Await from elevator, odd number room? TIA!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> If I want to make a room request for the alternate studios, what do I say? High floor, end of hallway? Await from elevator, odd number room? TIA!



I’d go with “give me an alternate studio... or else.” Let them know you’re serious about it.


  I’m laughing way too hard for 6:30 am


----------



## shairpdrh

BWV Dreamin said:


> If I want to make a room request for the alternate studios, what do I say? High floor, end of hallway? Await from elevator, odd number room? TIA!


You can give an example of a room number and that might help. I use a room request tool and then add notes about preferences in order of importance. It seems to work in getting us something from our preference list in most situations. I know some will say they throw out room requests for DVC, but if that is the case I have just had amazing luck on several trips. Good luck!


----------



## keishashadow

mrsap said:


> I’d go with “give me an alternate studio... or else.” Let them know you’re serious about it.
> 
> 
> I’m laughing way too hard for 6:30 am



Ah, so that’s where I went wrong on last weeks’ trip lol.  Wound up in one of the 7th floor balconies (ugh). How, no idea, as different category than what we booked

Was told that can happen, often there.    

Supposedly, the CM noted our file I’d like to have the alternate studio in our upcoming July trip.  Was reminded there are only five of them and that the rest are located on the 1st floor...a location I tend to avoid at any resort.  Oh well, rolling the dice lol


Where'sPiglet? said:


> I hope they expand pool capacity. I am a little concerned about not being able to enjoy the pool in the summer in Florida.


the main pool was at capacity every day not long after noon for us. Always able to use the quiet pool.  Only issue we had there were the chogs who locked down the cabanas With their gear.  Some days over 4 hours, not a soul in sight.  Tacky

At the quite pool in the upper area with umbrellas & tables, nearest main WL building...entire section did experience rather aggressive biting crawlies (ants & a reddish black critter that gave out some stinging bites that caused raised bubbles on skin UGH).  

Did inform the staff.  Appears not uncommon there, they next in the ‘rocks’. Said they would request an early spraying.

Otherwise, a lovely trip in a nearly deserted lobby during the day...how often does that happen lol?.  A bit worried once the main lodge opens, things might be an issue unless they open up social distancing numbers poolside.

Room view, was rarely out on balcony as I had to stand to see anything   Have had same issue at WL, the luck of the draw, generally   Odd this time as to different category than I booked.

Mid afternoon lobby view


Was determined one morning to have a view with my coffee.  Spent several hours at the empty pool before heading to MGM for RoTR .  Boarding group 48, our best time ever woot.


Aaaaaah was so hot last week, real feel over 100 many days. 


Can’t wait to be back for 4th of July


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

keishashadow said:


> Ah, so that’s where I went wrong on last weeks’ trip lol.  Wound up in one of the 7th floor balconies (ugh). How, no idea, as different category than what we booked
> 
> Was told that can happen, often there.
> 
> Supposedly, the CM noted our file I’d like to have the alternate studio in our upcoming July trip.  Was reminded there are only five of them and that the rest are located on the 1st floor...a location I tend to avoid at any resort.  Oh well, rolling the dice lol
> 
> the main pool was at capacity every day not long after noon for us. Always able to use the quiet pool.  Only issue we had there were the chogs who locked down the cabanas With their gear.  Some days over 4 hours, not a soul in sight.  Tacky
> 
> At the quite pool in the upper area with umbrellas & tables, nearest main WL building...entire section did experience rather aggressive biting crawlies (ants & a reddish black critter that gave out some stinging bites that caused raised bubbles on skin UGH).
> 
> Did inform the staff.  Appears not uncommon there, they next in the ‘rocks’. Said they would request an early spraying.
> 
> Otherwise, a lovely trip in a nearly deserted lobby during the day...how often does that happen lol?.  A bit worried once the main lodge opens, things might be an issue unless they open up social distancing numbers poolside.
> 
> Room view, was rarely out on balcony as I had to stand to see anything   Have had same issue at WL, the luck of the draw, generally   Odd this time as to different category than I booked.View attachment 574993
> 
> Mid afternoon lobby view
> View attachment 574994
> 
> Was determined one morning to have a view with my coffee.  Spent several hours at the empty pool before heading to MGM for RoTR .  Boarding group 48, our best time ever woot.
> View attachment 574995
> 
> Aaaaaah was so hot last week, real feel over 100 many days.
> View attachment 574996
> 
> Can’t wait to be back for 4th of July



Had you booked a studio with tub and got a walk in shower?


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys, just wanted to give you a heads up...

*BREAKING: Disney World Ends Face Mask Mandate Outdoors Effective Tomorrow*


----------



## keishashadow

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Had you booked a studio with tub and got a walk in shower?


Yes.  At first CM insisted my WL filled with the other category until I had her double check it.  I’m thinking somebody may have arrived earlier than us & pleaded their case to be reassigned from the 7th floor & CM mistakenly crossed the categories   

Not a huge issue as to our actual needs, it was quite the lovely shower!  

Would think it could present a problem for many if situation reversed.  Can’t say I’ve read of any situation here wherein that did happen.

I am curious to see where we land for July trip there.


----------



## HibernationTour

Hey all!  Brand new CCV owner here, and it's our first DVC contract.  Our points were uploaded an hour ago and we have our first trip booked for a 1BR next January 9-15!  We always used to stay at AOA or other value resorts and we'd go eat dinner one night at Whispering Canyon and think "wow, how cool would it be to stay here one day."  Then we found out about DVC and the resale market and we've got 239 days until our first of many stays at CCV!


----------



## badeacon

HibernationTour said:


> Hey all!  Brand new CCV owner here, and it's our first DVC contract.  Our points were uploaded an hour ago and we have our first trip booked for a 1BR next January 9-15!  We always used to stay at AOA or other value resorts and we'd go eat dinner one night at Whispering Canyon and think "wow, how cool would it be to stay here one day."  Then we found out about DVC and the resale market and we've got 239 days until our first of many stays at CCV!


WELCOME HOME!!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

HibernationTour said:


> Hey all!  Brand new CCV owner here, and it's our first DVC contract.  Our points were uploaded an hour ago and we have our first trip booked for a 1BR next January 9-15!  We always used to stay at AOA or other value resorts and we'd go eat dinner one night at Whispering Canyon and think "wow, how cool would it be to stay here one day."  Then we found out about DVC and the resale market and we've got 239 days until our first of many stays at CCV!


Welcome home! And welcome to the group. The love for CCV is strong. No regrets about our purchase...just always tempted to buy more!


----------



## cellomom

HibernationTour said:


> Hey all!  Brand new CCV owner here, and it's our first DVC contract.  Our points were uploaded an hour ago and we have our first trip booked for a 1BR next January 9-15!  We always used to stay at AOA or other value resorts and we'd go eat dinner one night at Whispering Canyon and think "wow, how cool would it be to stay here one day."  Then we found out about DVC and the resale market and we've got 239 days until our first of many stays at CCV!


congrats


----------



## MonaMN

HibernationTour said:


> Hey all!  Brand new CCV owner here, and it's our first DVC contract.  Our points were uploaded an hour ago and we have our first trip booked for a 1BR next January 9-15!  We always used to stay at AOA or other value resorts and we'd go eat dinner one night at Whispering Canyon and think "wow, how cool would it be to stay here one day."  Then we found out about DVC and the resale market and we've got 239 days until our first of many stays at CCV!


We are new too - first trip next March!  Congrats!


----------



## Vdh730

shairpdrh said:


> Welcome home! And welcome to the group. The love for CCV is strong. No regrets about our purchase...just always tempted to buy more!




Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## mrsap

HibernationTour said:


> Hey all!  Brand new CCV owner here, and it's our first DVC contract.  Our points were uploaded an hour ago and we have our first trip booked for a 1BR next January 9-15!  We always used to stay at AOA or other value resorts and we'd go eat dinner one night at Whispering Canyon and think "wow, how cool would it be to stay here one day."  Then we found out about DVC and the resale market and we've got 239 days until our first of many stays at CCV!



and Congrats!!! Happy you found us!!!! What is your UY? I’d like to add you to the Owners List on Page 1! I hope you enjoy your very first trip as a DVC owner! It’s so exciting!!!

**WELCOME HOME!!!!**


----------



## Good Ol Gal

We are here now.  It was such a nice surprise last night to see the Electrical Water parade!


----------



## mrsap

Good Ol Gal said:


> We are here now.  It was such a nice surprise last night to see the Electrical Water parade!



Have a great time and please take some pictures for us!!!!


----------



## HibernationTour

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!! Happy you found us!!!! What is your UY? I’d like to add you to the Owners List on Page 1! I hope you enjoy your very first trip as a DVC owner! It’s so exciting!!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!!!!**


It's a Feb UY!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Anyone here recently that can verify what the earliest boat to MK is?


----------



## Pooh12863

Headed down next weekend, does anyone know if Territory lounge is open yet? I hadn’t heard of it opening but the website doesn’t list it as unavailable.


----------



## heapmaster

Brett Wyman said:


> Anyone here recently that can verify what the earliest boat to MK is?


Pretty sure its an hour before park opening.


----------



## heapmaster

Pooh12863 said:


> Headed down next weekend, does anyone know if Territory lounge is open yet? I hadn’t heard of it opening but the website doesn’t list it as unavailable.


I was there in mid December and it wasn't, but I think it is open now since I saw an article at the end of Dec 2020 that says its opening.


----------



## Pooh12863

heapmaster said:


> I was there in mid December and it wasn't, but I think it is open now since I saw an article at the end of Dec 2020 that says its opening.


Thanks, I guess I'll find out for sure on Friday.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks, I guess I'll find out for sure on Friday.



Have a great time!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Have a great time!!!!!!!



Thanks, haven't stayed at CCV since Christmas 2019, looking forward to being back.


----------



## Doberge

Pooh12863 said:


> Headed down next weekend, does anyone know if Territory lounge is open yet? I hadn’t heard of it opening but the website doesn’t list it as unavailable.



Yes, for sure Friday, Saturday, and Sunday for now. Maybe days will be extended when the hotel reopens.

I had a few drinks there this past Friday. They have the regular menu on the website plus a few specialty cocktails on special attached menu. I had both the Our Neighborhood and the Territory Refresher. I much preferred the refresher.￼


----------



## flyswatter

Pooh12863 said:


> Headed down next weekend, does anyone know if Territory lounge is open yet? I hadn’t heard of it opening but the website doesn’t list it as unavailable.



I am sitting in Territory Lounge now and was told it is now open daily!


----------



## Pooh12863

Doberge said:


> Yes, for sure Friday, Saturday, and Sunday for now. Maybe days will be extended when the hotel reopens.
> 
> I had a few drinks there this past Friday. They have the regular menu on the website plus a few specialty cocktails on special attached menu. I had both the Our Neighborhood and the Territory Refresher. I much preferred the refresher.￼





flyswatter said:


> I am sitting in Territory Lounge now and was told it is now open daily!



Thank you both, that is good news.


----------



## tntbrd

Awesome we will be there Sunday (first time at our home resort). Looking forward to trying all of the food/drink options.


----------



## Zoies Mom

We are not DVC owners but we booked a studio with walk in shower for beginning of December.  Does anyone know if the studios with showers are random or in a certain area?  I've never stayed at CC or WL before but really looking forward to it.

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Zoies Mom said:


> We are not DVC owners but we booked a studio with walk in shower for beginning of December.  Does anyone know if the studios with showers are random or in a certain area?  I've never stayed at CC or WL before but really looking forward to it.
> 
> Thanks!



In the very 1st post on this thread which I'm linking here just scroll down and you'll find floor by floor diagrams.  It looks like lavender and light blue is used for the studios with showers.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...k-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/


----------



## Zoies Mom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In the very 1st post on this thread which I'm linking here just scroll down and you'll find floor by floor diagrams.  It looks like lavender and light blue is used for the studios with showers.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/



Thanks so much...I will check it out!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Zoies Mom said:


> Thanks so much...I will check it out!!!!



This one is a bit easier to see...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...ns-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/post-62713494


----------



## quinacciani

Staying at CCV is November! Question, does Roaring Fork have poolside service? Can you order drinks, etc? We land around 10am and usually spend the day at the pool until we can check in.


----------



## Doberge

quinacciani said:


> Staying at CCV is November! Question, does Roaring Fork have poolside service? Can you order drinks, etc? We land around 10am and usually spend the day at the pool until we can check in.



I don't think there was poolside service when I was there last week. Roaring Fork and Geyser Point are each less than a one minute walk from different corners of the pool and each has mobile ordering, although alcoholic drinks could not be mobile ordered.


----------



## mrsap

quinacciani said:


> Staying at CCV is November! Question, does Roaring Fork have poolside service? Can you order drinks, etc? We land around 10am and usually spend the day at the pool until we can check in.



Unfortunately, they do not offer poolside service here.  (But it would be nice!!!) The only resort that offers poolside service is The Grand Floridian.


----------



## vwlfan

I posted elsewhere re our 50th anniversary celebration this summer on a split stay. Some folks were good enough to recommend villas to request for the BCV part of the stay. Still hoping for some recs to request for a Copper Creek Cabins portion we are also fortunate enough to reserve.

any suggestions?

 Thanks


----------



## figmentfinesse

flyswatter said:


> I am sitting in Territory Lounge now and was told it is now open daily!



are they serving food also?


----------



## mrsap

figmentfinesse said:


> are they serving food also?



Hey there!!  Look like here are 4 items on the current menu!

*MENU*


----------



## figmentfinesse

mrsap said:


> Hey there!!  Look like here are 4 items on the current menu!
> 
> *MENU*


I just noticed TODAY that you started this thread!! Staying 9 nights in a studio this August, can hardly wait. This place looks amazing!! Thanks for the menu link. Definitely think I’ll be stopping by!


----------



## shairpdrh

Just returned from our stay at BWV, but made a trip to WL for dinner at GP. We had to use the mobile list to join the waitlist with an estimated wait of 30 min but we were called almost immediately. You can join from the driveway if You like to say you are heading in for dining. It was wonderful as always! Hot outside, but cool and shady while eating.


----------



## mrsap

figmentfinesse said:


> I just noticed TODAY that you started this thread!! Staying 9 nights in a studio this August, can hardly wait. This place looks amazing!! Thanks for the menu link. Definitely think I’ll be stopping by!



 I have a few threads!!!  I enjoy helping people!! It’s funny, I stayed so many times here, and we never had a drink here!!! Maybe our next stay I’ll have to drop in!!! I hope you have a wonderful time!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

shairpdrh said:


> Just returned from our stay at BWV, but made a trip to WL for dinner at GP. We had to use the mobile list to join the waitlist with an estimated wait of 30 min but we were called almost immediately. You can join from the driveway if You like to say you are heading in for dining. It was wonderful as always! Hot outside, but cool and shady while eating.



What did you have? Any recommendations?!? Any pics to share with us?! Hope you had a great time!!!!!


----------



## cellomom

vwlfan said:


> I posted elsewhere re our 50th anniversary celebration this summer on a split stay. Some folks were good enough to recommend villas to request for the BCV part of the stay. Still hoping for some recs to request for a Copper Creek Cabins portion we are also fortunate enough to reserve.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


I wish I could give you a recommendation for a CCV cabin but it’s still on my bucket list. I do want to say “congratulations“ on your 50th anniversary!


----------



## Pyotr

vwlfan said:


> I posted elsewhere re our 50th anniversary celebration this summer on a split stay. Some folks were good enough to recommend villas to request for the BCV part of the stay. Still hoping for some recs to request for a Copper Creek Cabins portion we are also fortunate enough to reserve.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks





We had Cabin 8008 and had a view of Cinderella’s Castle. It looked better than my screenshot as the screen was messing with my phone’s focus.


----------



## vwlfan

Pyotr said:


> View attachment 578677
> View attachment 578678
> 
> We had Cabin 8008 and had a view of Cinderella’s Castle. It looked better than my screenshot as the screen was messing with my phone’s focus.


Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

vwlfan said:


> I posted elsewhere re our 50th anniversary celebration this summer on a split stay. Some folks were good enough to recommend villas to request for the BCV part of the stay. Still hoping for some recs to request for a Copper Creek Cabins portion we are also fortunate enough to reserve.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks



Congrats and Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## shairpdrh

mrsap said:


> What did you have? Any recommendations?!? Any pics to share with us?! Hope you had a great time!!!!!


I had the portobello mushroom salad (with the goat cheese dressing) and my husband had the salmon. I also had the Frose and would recommend. No pics this time around as it was our arrival day and we were just trying to disconnect from the world!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> What did you have? Any recommendations?!? Any pics to share with us?! Hope you had a great time!!!!!


My GP recommendation. Cheesy barbecue brisket with house made chips and a Blue Wilderness.


I also recommend the Bison burger, edamame and the Black Cherry Mule. I make it a point to hit GP a couple of time per trip no matter where I’m staying, I love the atmosphere of this place.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> My GP recommendation. Cheesy barbecue brisket with house made chips and a Blue Wilderness.
> View attachment 579642
> 
> I also recommend the Bison burger, edamame and the Black Cherry Mule. I make it a point to hit GP a couple of time per trip no matter where I’m staying, I love the atmosphere of this place.



Looks SO good!!! Are you still there?!?


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Looks SO good!!! Are you still there?!?


No we flew home Monday, was just a short weekend trip. Driving down again in 2 weeks for a week at BWV.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> No we flew home Monday, was just a short weekend trip. Driving down again in 2 weeks for a week at BWV.



Good for you!!!! How was the trip?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Good for you!!!! How was the trip?!


Ungodly hot, I spent more time at GP and Territory Lounge than I should have.  

It was nice being able to take our masks off outside, felt like life getting back to normal. The crowds are starting to show up but the lines weren't really that long. All and all it was a good trip.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Ungodly hot, I spent more time at GP and Territory Lounge than I should have.
> 
> It was nice being able to take our masks off outside, felt like life getting back to normal. The crowds are starting to show up but the lines weren't really that long. All and all it was a good trip.



Happy to hear you had a great time!!!!!!!! Any more pictures to share?!?


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Happy to hear you had a great time!!!!!!!! Any more pictures to share?!?


No, that picture was actually from Easter, but it looked exactly the same as this trip. I'll try to take more this coming trip.


----------



## shairpdrh

Pooh12863 said:


> My GP recommendation. Cheesy barbecue brisket with house made chips and a Blue Wilderness.
> View attachment 579642
> 
> I also recommend the Bison burger, edamame and the Black Cherry Mule. I make it a point to hit GP a couple of time per trip no matter where I’m staying, I love the atmosphere of this place.


Oh yeah, we got that too and it was so yummy! Hard to share. Glad you had good (if hot) visit!


----------



## Doberge

We enjoyed our first stay at CC. We had a one bedroom for two nights and it's now been about two weeks since we checked out. I'm happy I finally got a WL stay off my bucket list. We'd always scheduled a stay at WL and something came up. This time we found a boardwalk view we could have switched to but I held strong against my wife's temptations to switch and we're happy we stuck with CC.

It was the first time I arrived "late," around midnight, and there was no bell service person to assist. I thought it was strange but I also have no idea what's normal. 

We also weren't initially thrilled by the room location as we requested a higher floor away from lobby and ended up on floor 3 as literally the closest room to the covered walkway to BRV BUT we made the most of it. We came to enjoy the huge balcony. Like, if you want a deep balcony then request floor 3 on near lobby. I've attached some photos and in one you can see how the balcony extends out farther than the ones on floors above. 

We really enjoyed the room and decorative and storage touches. I both loved and hated walking toward front door to get between living room and bedroom but it was mostly great considering our kids 5 and 2 slept in living room so it was easy accessing the kitchen or leaving the room without walking near them. I personally loved the tub and that it is not a jacuzzi with the essences of previous guests in the tubes. 

We took a liking to Roaring Fork and fell in love with Geyser Point. GP is a place we've heard talked up a ton and it's one of the few places that's matched the hype. It'd make it a destination place if staying anywhere with easy access, like BLT when that boat route returns. 

Apologies now about the sideways photos but I can't put off dinner any longer to fix!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Room 3106(1 bedroom with no connecting studio) sucks! Weird by the door fridge, no pantry, and maybe the worst view in all of CCV. Room is still great otherwise and the staff has been tremendous. We are here for three nights at an end of a split stay AND we asked for an early room so I didn’t complain. If we were doing our full stay here I would have asked to wait for another unit.


----------



## Doberge

Brett Wyman said:


> Room 3106(1 bedroom with no connecting studio) sucks! Weird by the door fridge, no pantry, and maybe the worst view in all of CCV. Room is still great otherwise and the staff has been tremendous. We are here for three nights at an end of a split stay AND we asked for an early room so I didn’t complain. If we were doing our full stay here I would have asked to wait for another unit.



Literally the same room I had in post right before yours, our "upper floor away from lobby" request.  We also wanted a balcony wall our kids could see through and we struck out there as well. We got in so late that I couldn't be moved so I didn't even try. The balcony size is nice though. I didn't realize that the kitchen layout is different than normal.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Doberge said:


> Literally the same room I had in post right before yours, our "upper floor away from lobby" request.  We also wanted a balcony wall our kids could see through and we struck out there as well. We got in so late that I couldn't be moved so I didn't even try. The balcony size is nice though. I didn't realize that the kitchen layout is different than normal.



That’s too funny!

We stay at CCV frequently that tight entryway isn’t normal!  Early and late arrival always get the crap rooms. 

Its nice being close to the lobby and elevators though. But we really like a bit better of a view!

is that your blue magic band?


----------



## beccasmom

We love Geyser Point and can’t wait to return there in July!  Love the Huckleberry Punch!


----------



## Pyotr

We need to start a petition to bring back the waffle fries at Geyser Point. Seriously, they were awesome.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> We need to start a petition to bring back the waffle fries at Geyser Point. Seriously, they were awesome.



Where do I sign?!


----------



## Pooh12863

Pyotr said:


> We need to start a petition to bring back the waffle fries at Geyser Point. Seriously, they were awesome.


I mention this to my server every time I'm there and on the post vacation survey Disney sends. Waffle fries and the fried green tomato sandwich at HS.


----------



## ECMD2018

Its been a couple of years since stayed at CCV.  Looking forward to a one week stay at the end of July.   Noticed in another forum that Wilderness Lodge hotel rooms now have Keurig coffee maker v. the traditional drip.   Has CCV replaced the drip coffee maker with a Keurig also?  Doing shopping list and that Joffrey coffee they provide is foul so trying to decide whether need K-cup or just some simple ground coffee.  Thx.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Missed Christmas last year at CCV……can not wait for this December!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

ECMD2018 said:


> Its been a couple of years since stayed at CCV.  Looking forward to a one week stay at the end of July.   Noticed in another forum that Wilderness Lodge hotel rooms now have Keurig coffee maker v. the traditional drip.   Has CCV replaced the drip coffee maker with a Keurig also?  Doing shopping list and that Joffrey coffee they provide is foul so trying to decide whether need K-cup or just some simple ground coffee.  Thx.



Unfortunately, it’s still a standard coffee pot! I wish they would change it, though!!!!!!!


----------



## ECMD2018

mrsap said:


> Unfortunately, it’s still a standard coffee pot! I wish they would change it, though!!!!!!!


sigh....thank you.


----------



## subtchr

We have been at Copper Creek in a dedicated 2-bedroom (cash stay, military discount) since Tuesday. Having a fabulous time! Thought I would check in with some thoughts while I am relaxing in the villa while the littlest grandchild naps this afternoon. 

We have 5 adults and 3 little ones (6, 4, and 1), and this villa is quite perfect for us. We requested an inflatable mattress for my adult daughter, so that she could sleep in our (king) room rather than the sofa bed, and got a brand new Intex with pump from housekeeping. We also got a high chair and pack n play for the littlest, and a bed rail for the 4 year old’s side of the bed. 

We put the pack n play in the closet in the 2-bed room, and it works perfectly. You can’t close the actual closet door with it in there, but the sliding barn doors that seal off the bathroom from the room work to make it dark and quiet. Once he’s asleep, it’s okay for the rest of the family to use the bathroom, or they can use ours. 

Love the kitchen for breakfasts. We had a grocery order delivered, and have made eggs and bacon, or cereal, or other items each day in just a few minutes.

We are in 6120, which does have the high walls and overhang to the balconies (they don’t connect), but we are fine with that. It’s too hot to sit out there anyway. And the view is great when we do want to pop out for a minute! We could see the Electric Water Pageant from there. 

But what we really like about the location of the villa is that we are right beside the “middle” elevators in the building. Down to Level 1, and there is a non-descript door that leads right to the bus stop and the BR pool. Turn the other way from the elevators, and it comes out not far from the main pool, and a short walk from Roaring Fork. I’m glad we found those “shortcuts” early on — typically that’s the kind of thing you find the last day!

We did a scavenger hunt the first evening, thanks to a former cast member on the Ear for Each Other page. Really fun for the whole family, and a great intro to the resort. 

Happy to answer any questions or check anything out for anyone. We are here until Tuesday.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

subtchr said:


> We have been at Copper Creek in a dedicated 2-bedroom (cash stay, military discount) since Tuesday. Having a fabulous time! Thought I would check in with some thoughts while I am relaxing in the villa while the littlest grandchild naps this afternoon.
> 
> We have 5 adults and 3 little ones (6, 4, and 1), and this villa is quite perfect for us. We requested an inflatable mattress for my adult daughter, so that she could sleep in our (king) room rather than the sofa bed, and got a brand new Intex with pump from housekeeping. We also got a high chair and pack n play for the littlest, and a bed rail for the 4 year old’s side of the bed.
> 
> We put the pack n play in the closet in the 2-bed room, and it works perfectly. You can’t close the actual closet door with it in there, but the sliding barn doors that seal off the bathroom from the room work to make it dark and quiet. Once he’s asleep, it’s okay for the rest of the family to use the bathroom, or they can use ours.
> 
> Love the kitchen for breakfasts. We had a grocery order delivered, and have made eggs and bacon, or cereal, or other items each day in just a few minutes.
> 
> We are in 6120, which does have the high walls and overhang to the balconies (they don’t connect), but we are fine with that. It’s too hot to sit out there anyway. And the view is great when we do want to pop out for a minute! We could see the Electric Water Pageant from there.
> 
> But what we really like about the location of the villa is that we are right beside the “middle” elevators in the building. Down to Level 1, and there is a non-descript door that leads right to the bus stop and the BR pool. Turn the other way from the elevators, and it comes out not far from the main pool, and a short walk from Roaring Fork. I’m glad we found those “shortcuts” early on — typically that’s the kind of thing you find the last day!
> 
> We did a scavenger hunt the first evening, thanks to a former cast member on the Ear for Each Other page. Really fun for the whole family, and a great intro to the resort.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions or check anything out for anyone. We are here until Tuesday.


Do each of the rooms have a pack and play or must one request that? Also, can you request a high chair too?


----------



## subtchr

BWV Dreamin said:


> Do each of the rooms have a pack and play or must one request that? Also, can you request a high chair too?



Some have the pack n play in the closet, but if it’s not there, you can request it. Yes, I requested the high chair, the bedrails, and the inflatable mattress.


----------



## MilesMouse

subtchr said:


> Some have the pack n play in the closet, but if it’s not there, you can request it. Yes, I requested the high chair, the bedrails, and the inflatable mattress.



I never knew about the bed rails. Thanks for the info. We’ll definitely keep that in mind for our next trip!


----------



## ECMD2018

Are the gas grills @ Copper Creek still available for use or shut down during pandemic?  If open does anyone know if the grilling utensils are still available?

thx


----------



## tntbrd

Just some quick trip thoughts from our stay May 29 through June 5.  (six people, four adults, two children)

1.  We Requested a 4th or 5th floor room overlooking the main pool.  While we were on that side, we got room 5100 (dedicated 2-BR) which in at the front of the resort, above the lobby over looking half the parking lot and the bus stop.  Not what we had wanted, but the room was still great (it was our first stay due to Covid, I don't think anyone cared terribly-except maybe me.  

2.  We had some issues; saw two water bugs/roaches (whatever they may be called).  I saw the first one and killed it before my wife saw it to try to head off any issues.  She saw the second.  Went down to let the front desk know and to get some more toiletries (four women in the room) and while we were gone the next day they had someone come and spray.

3.  I wouldn't have known they came and sprayed except they pulled out the fridge to do so and unplugged it.  The cords aren't long so after fighting with it for a bit, we called the front desk and they sent someone up, but by the time they got there we had already gotten a kiddo in there to plug it in and come out from a different side.  Glad we caught that before everything was ruined, but the resort acted quickly to rectify the situation.  

4. The shower in the master stopped working on our resort day.  Called down again, again they were prompt.  I have no idea what they did but their fiddling with it (they didn't do any plumbing) got it up and running in about an hour.

5.  The plate over the scanner on the door fell off, we fixed that once we found it in the hallway.

6.  USBs on the shower side in the master bedroom were shoved into the headboard and couldn't be used.  USBs on the entire wall in the second bedroom that is shared with the living room did not work.  We didn't call about these, but I let the resort know in an email.

7.  Mobile ordering at Geyser Point was a lifesaver, as we were not getting in otherwise at night.  Buffalo Burger was amazing, the brisket dip was not something that I guess translated well to carrying it up to your room.  It was terrible.  I'm sure it's better at dine in, but it was a lump of goo no one could dip into.  Everyone liked their food absent that.  We ordered twice while we were there.

8.  Geyser was not operational, seemed to be undergoing a refurb.  Sad that it wasn't running but wasn't an issue for us.

9.  Boats were going an hour before.  That was an amazing way to get back and forth from MK.  Really enjoyed starting and ending the day that way.  

10.  Territory Lounge was open, that was a welcome surprise.  

11.  Nikki at Whispering Canyon was a fantastic server.  Really enjoyed her.  

12.  This was our first stay at the lodge.  We loved it, definitely cemented our choice of home resort.

13.  Both pools were awesome, glad the quite pool was open earlier.

14.  All of the staff were amazing, hated to leave.

15.  Lines were not that bad.  Had grandparents in tow on this trip so it was slow going and we left before the parks were closed.  Our last trip was 2017 when fast pass existed.  In contrast on that trip we did one half of MK on one day and the other half on another day.  This trip we had 2/3 of MK defeated on the first day which was much better for the grad parents as we did the last 1/3 the day before we left.  On our last trip we never made around Epcot, this trip we did the whole thing.  Hollywood was not as bad has I had anticipated and we scrapped our plan to go to Tower and Rocking first thing, but that was because we got boarding group 8 for Rise, so we had good reason.  Animal Kingdom was quick, and I would encourage all to do the first seating of Lion King, it filled quickly after we were done.  

16.  This was our first time in Disney Springs, had no idea how sprawling it was.  Homecomin' chicken and, especially, the catfish, were amazing.  The chicken fried steak was so large it looked like a joke.  

We are already looking forward to another return trip, loved our home


----------



## subtchr

Beautiful site from our CC balcony tonight!


----------



## mrsap

subtchr said:


> Beautiful site from our CC balcony tonight! View attachment 582186



Looks fake!! So beautiful, thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## 10CJ

Are they showing movies in the evenings? Is there a schedule for June?


----------



## tntbrd

Yes they were. I do not have a schedule.


----------



## thelittledipster

Fireworks are back soon, yay! Does anyone have any cabin room requests that have great firework viewing?


----------



## Pyotr

thelittledipster said:


> Fireworks are back soon, yay! Does anyone have any cabin room requests that have great firework viewing?


8008


----------



## ksromack

thelittledipster said:


> Fireworks are back soon, yay! Does anyone have any cabin room requests that have great firework viewing?




We had a good view from 5133. Higher would be better but 5th floor was fine! 5133 was a studio, Or actually it may have been a 1br!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

*Optional Housekeeping Services Eliminated*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> *Optional Housekeeping Services Eliminated*


----------



## Doingitagain

Stopping by for a quick question!  We are looking at the Copper Creek Cabin vs the 3 Bedroom Grand Villa.  We will have five adults, a 4 year old and a seven month old baby.  Any thoughts?

The 3 bedroom sleeping arrangements are much better for us, but the wrap-around porch and privacy of the cabin is so intriguing!

I am a little concerned about the cabin hot tub, not for security because it is gated, but because the 3 year old will want to use it as a swimming pool.  Has anyone been able to get the temperature turned down so a child can use it?  We have done this at other non-Disney resorts.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Pyotr

Doingitagain said:


> Stopping by for a quick question!  We are looking at the Copper Creek Cabin vs the 3 Bedroom Grand Villa.  We will have five adults, a 4 year old and a seven month old baby.  Any thoughts?
> 
> The 3 bedroom sleeping arrangements are much better for us, but the wrap-around porch and privacy of the cabin is so intriguing!
> 
> I am a little concerned about the cabin hot tub, not for security because it is gated, but because the 3 year old will want to use it as a swimming pool.  Has anyone been able to get the temperature turned down so a child can use it?  We have done this at other non-Disney resorts.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!


I don’t believe you can turn the temperature down on the hot tub. I don’t recall seeing any control other than turning on the jets last time we stayed in one.


----------



## misskari

We are checking out on 7/1 and will have some small groceries leftover (pb, jelly, cereal, etc).  I hate to waste it, so I want to see if anyone wants the items.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Doingitagain said:


> Stopping by for a quick question!  We are looking at the Copper Creek Cabin vs the 3 Bedroom Grand Villa.  We will have five adults, a 4 year old and a seven month old baby.  Any thoughts?
> 
> The 3 bedroom sleeping arrangements are much better for us, but the wrap-around porch and privacy of the cabin is so intriguing!
> 
> I am a little concerned about the cabin hot tub, not for security because it is gated, but because the 3 year old will want to use it as a swimming pool.  Has anyone been able to get the temperature turned down so a child can use it?  We have done this at other non-Disney resorts.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!



We were upgraded from a 1 bedroom to a cabin for our 2 night stay last week. WOAH. Almost fell off my chair when that room assignment came thru. Many children are going to use the hot tub as a pool. We woke up to our 5 & 7 year old in it every morning. I know BAD. They don’t listen for….ya know.
And privacy? The entire place is windows. We had good cover from one cabin but could see other guests more easily in the cabin on the other side. I know there are the motorized shades but we are probably just lazy nudists.
I’d spring for the 3 bedroom Villa.

Call me crazy, but it was in the back of my mind how our first stay at CCV @ Wilderness Lodge was derailed with the Cabin. But was easily forgotten once me and the wife were cooking like hot soup in the large jetted tub in the master bath.


----------



## quinacciani

Reading some conflicting reports about which cabins have the best chance of a fireworks view since they’ll be back for our trip- yay! Is it the lower section or higher? Do they pipe in the music? And can you see the water parade as well from all cabins? Thanks!


----------



## Philsfan77

quinacciani said:


> Reading some conflicting reports about which cabins have the best chance of a fireworks view since they’ll be back for our trip- yay! Is it the lower section or higher? Do they pipe in the music? And can you see the water parade as well from all cabins? Thanks!



Seeing some posts about CCV guests being moved to SSR due to overbooking/possible maintenance issues in July. Hoping none of you fine folks have run into any issues!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Philsfan77 said:


> Seeing some posts about CCV guests being moved to SSR due to overbooking/possible maintenance issues in July. Hoping none of you fine folks have run into any issues!


I am just praying that the IT maintenance on July 17 goes well!!


----------



## Philsfan77

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am just praying that the IT maintenance on July 17 goes well!!



IT Maintenance and Disney going well...I don't think we can say enough prayers unfortunately...but I want to share in your optimism!


----------



## hetzeltj

Do the rooms come with grilling utensils, or can i request them at least?


----------



## hetzeltj

Pooh12863 said:


> Ungodly hot, I spent more time at GP and Territory Lounge than I should have.
> 
> It was nice being able to take our masks off outside, felt like life getting back to normal. The crowds are starting to show up but the lines weren't really that long. All and all it was a good trip.


I always spend more time at GP than i should have .


----------



## quinacciani

Philsfan77 said:


> Seeing some posts about CCV guests being moved to SSR due to overbooking/possible maintenance issues in July. Hoping none of you fine folks have run into any issues!


Ok now you have me nervous. This whole trip IS the cabin lol. We'll be there end of Oct/early Nov. Hopefully things worked ou by then.


----------



## Philsfan77

quinacciani said:


> Ok now you have me nervous. This whole trip IS the cabin lol. We'll be there end of Oct/early Nov. Hopefully things worked ou by then.



Seems to be an overbooking issue, only impacting 1-bedrooms right now.


----------



## keishashadow

tntbrd said:


> 8. Geyser was not operational, seemed to be undergoing a refurb. Sad that it wasn't running but wasn't an issue for us.


Ugh was there in April/May, really missed that feature.

was told it was anticipated to be operational by 7/1    We arrive on the 3rd


Philsfan77 said:


> Seeing some posts about CCV guests being moved to SSR due to overbooking/possible maintenance issues in July. Hoping none of you fine folks have run into any issues!


 Not to cast shade on anyone’s home resort but, having stayed at both resorts certainly don’t equate that to a fair trade off!

would like to think their points were refunded in their entirety


----------



## kungaloosh22

Doingitagain said:


> I am a little concerned about the cabin hot tub, not for security because it is gated, but because the 3 year old will want to use it as a swimming pool.  Has anyone been able to get the temperature turned down so a child can use it?  We have done this at other non-Disney resorts.



Sorry for the late reply. When we stayed in a cabin, we were able to call for maintenance to change the temperature. In our case, we asked to turn it up. Later in the trip we decided we went too far and asked them to turn it down (oops). Fortunately, they were happy to do so both times. That said, it was a few years ago, so I can't say for sure whether they still do this.

We _loved_ the cabin, and have it booked again for next May. We have to bank and borrow our CC points for this, but think it's worth it. I'd also love to try the grand villa, which looks amazing. In our case we don't have a big enough group to justify the grand villa, but I think with your size group I would go with the GV over the cabin.


----------



## ECMD2018

This may not be the place to ask this, but will start here—Finalizing schedule for trip in 2 weeks.  Thought I read/heard that valet parking has returned at resorts/Disney Springs including for Tables in Wonderland members with dinner reservations. Can anyone confirm whether it has returned?  Thx


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning!!! Just checking in!!  So happy to be HOME again!!!!! 





Anyone else here this week?


----------



## mrsap

Third and Fourth of July activities…


----------



## RanDIZ

mrsap said:


> Good Morning!!! Just checking in!!  So happy to be HOME again!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 586272
> 
> View attachment 586276
> 
> Anyone else here this week?



Looks so empty without the Christmas tree. Won't be there until Dec. Enjoy!


----------



## mrsap

RanDIZ said:


> Looks so empty without the Christmas tree. Won't be there until Dec. Enjoy!



I miss the tree SO much when we’re here in the summer!!!!! But it SMELLS like Christmas to me  Love it here  Thanks!!


----------



## mrsap

Just had a nice surprise in the lobby!



Some pictures from yesterday…


----------



## TheEnforcer92

mrsap said:


> View attachment 586664



Is this the DVC pool closer to BRV right?


----------



## RanDIZ

TheEnforcer92 said:


> Is this the DVC pool closer to BRV right?



Correct


----------



## mrsap

HAPPY 4th EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> HAPPY 4th EVERYONE!!!!!!
> View attachment 586813
> 
> View attachment 586814
> 
> Happy Fourth!


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> Good Morning!!! Just checking in!!  So happy to be HOME again!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 586272
> 
> View attachment 586276
> 
> Anyone else here this week?



Have a great trip!!


----------



## Seabean

HEEEYYYYYYYYY YEEAAAA!!!!

We thought this would be the first year in a long string that we wouldn't be doing a WDW trip, right? 

Nope, today we booked a short visit (with a smaller than usual family group of 4) for late August and ended up booking Copper Creek.

To be specific, we have a CC studio with a walk-in shower.  Does anyone know if this most likely on the 2nd floor or what?   

Are there any major differences in room layout if it's a dedicated or lockoff?

And are there any suggestions for any requests for room location?  We'd prefer overlooking the silver-creek pool area... is that request-able?


----------



## cellomom

https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...-lovers-group•.3631019/page-222#post-62713494

CCV Floor plan

I believe you will find the answers to a lot of your questions on page 1 of this thread

congratulations on your CCV trip! I’m sure you will have a fabulous time


----------



## Seabean

Thanks.  Looking at that set of diagrams, the Studio dedicated/lockoff w _*shower*_ are the light purple & light blue rooms on the 2nd thru 6th floors? . So it looks like the majority of those rooms are on the silver creek pool side?  So maybe the odds are good that's the side we'll get?  (but I guess it doesn't hurt to put in a request?)

And apparently you don't want a 7th floor one of these rooms because you may get a solid wall view?  (are those the dormers at the top?)


----------



## cellomom

Yes they are the light purple and light blue on the Chart.  No it will not hurt to make a request   remember a request is not a guarantee.
Are you familiar with a website called “touring plans”?  They have a  room finder tool.  you can search your room category and look at photos that guest have taken  of the view.  I think this will be of help.
https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/copper-creek-villas


----------



## Seabean

Thanks for that.  I went thru some of the pics. Something we learned from staying at Boulder Ridge DVC last year is that if you want a good view of the Boulder Ridge Cove pool. it helps to be on the 4th or 5th floor to clear the trees?

Edit: so I'm starting to think it's maybe not so important which side pool we're facing, just as long as we're up on the 4th/5th floor to clear the trees... and get a clearer view,  so maybe that's the request we should make?


----------



## cellomom

Yes,  IMHO best to make a simple main request ex. 4th or 5th floor.  Good luck


----------



## izzylovesmickey

Hi All! Just booked a 2 night stay in a deluxe studio. It will be our first time staying here. Stayed at WL 7 years ago. Unfortunately, not one of our best stays, 2 many small things went wrong and added up to a less than desirable stay. We are really looking forward to our stay in the studio so we can feel the love that so many of you have for WL/CCV. It's going to be a resort only stay. Looking through the threads, it seems like we might like an upper floor. How good are our odds if we are booking through Disney? We don't own DVC and aren't renting points. Any other suggestions would be very welcome. TIA!


----------



## wnielsen1

izzylovesmickey said:


> Hi All! Just booked a 2 night stay in a deluxe studio. It will be our first time staying here. Stayed at WL 7 years ago. Unfortunately, not one of our best stays, 2 many small things went wrong and added up to a less than desirable stay. We are really looking forward to our stay in the studio so we can feel the love that so many of you have for WL/CCV. It's going to be a resort only stay. Looking through the threads, it seems like we might like an upper floor. How good are our odds if we are booking through Disney? We don't own DVC and aren't renting points. Any other suggestions would be very welcome. TIA!


For DVC members, there are 2 types of studios that one can book at CCV - one has a walk in shower (no tub) and one has a traditional tub with a shower head.  Nearly all studios with a tub are on the ground floor.  I am not sure if booking through Disney if you get the option to choose.  To increase your chances of a higher floor, you'll want the walk in shower.  I am not sure if you can make that request or even if they consider it, but it's probably worth a phone call.


----------



## BillFromCT

izzylovesmickey said:


> Hi All! Just booked a 2 night stay in a deluxe studio. It will be our first time staying here. Stayed at WL 7 years ago. Unfortunately, not one of our best stays, 2 many small things went wrong and added up to a less than desirable stay. We are really looking forward to our stay in the studio so we can feel the love that so many of you have for WL/CCV. It's going to be a resort only stay. Looking through the threads, it seems like we might like an upper floor. How good are our odds if we are booking through Disney? We don't own DVC and aren't renting points. Any other suggestions would be very welcome. TIA!


I booked a walk in shower room through Disney, with an AP discount, in May.  I was in room 6122, which was a Deluxe Studio with a walk in shower on the 6th floor.  It overlooked the BRV pool and I could see the water parade at night from the balcony.


----------



## izzylovesmickey

wnielsen1 said:


> For DVC members, there are 2 types of studios that one can book at CCV - one has a walk in shower (no tub) and one has a traditional tub with a shower head.  Nearly all studios with a tub are on the ground floor.  I am not sure if booking through Disney if you get the option to choose.  To increase your chances of a higher floor, you'll want the walk in shower.  I am not sure if you can make that request or even if they consider it, but it's probably worth a phone call.


I double checked my res. Looks like I didn’t book the shower only option (wasn’t an option when I booked) so looks like we’ll be on the first floor. We were going to stay at the Waldorf but this popped up suddenly and figured we would try something different. I’ll put in a request for upper floor and hope there’s one available when I get there. Not a deal breaker especially since we’re only there the 2 nights before we move to YC. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pooh12863

izzylovesmickey said:


> I double checked my res. Looks like I didn’t book the shower only option (wasn’t an option when I booked) so looks like we’ll be on the first floor. We were going to stay at the Waldorf but this popped up suddenly and figured we would try something different. I’ll put in a request for upper floor and hope there’s one available when I get there. Not a deal breaker especially since we’re only there the 2 nights before we move to YC. Thanks for the info!



There are 6 tub rooms on the upper floors, one on each floor. They are the alternate studio layout located at X115 on the room map on page one. Beautiful rooms, I wish you luck.


----------



## wnielsen1

izzylovesmickey said:


> I double checked my res. Looks like I didn’t book the shower only option (wasn’t an option when I booked) so looks like we’ll be on the first floor. We were going to stay at the Waldorf but this popped up suddenly and figured we would try something different. I’ll put in a request for upper floor and hope there’s one available when I get there. Not a deal breaker especially since we’re only there the 2 nights before we move to YC. Thanks for the info!


Yep, I just did check on Disneyworld.com that you would have to specifically book Deluxe Studio with Walk In Shower vs Deluxe Studio.  As Pooh12863 mentions above, each floor has one "alternate studio" that has a tub.  These are former junior suites that are not big enough to book as a 1 bedroom villa, but are larger than the typical studio.  It would be luck of the draw to be assigned one of those, but there is always a chance.  Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## sethschroeder

Miss your home? Maybe this will help!


----------



## izzylovesmickey

Ok, so apparently I was too tired and didn’t read the res correctly. We did book the walk in shower so sounds like an upper floor request is possible.  Thanks to all of you who helped clarify things for me!


----------



## MonaMN

Just for fun… meet the Yorkiepoo puppy we are bringing home soon!  His name will be Copper - partly because we are new owners at Copper Creek and partly because it’s a Disney dog name that we could agree on!


----------



## thelittledipster

mrsap said:


> Just had a nice surprise in the lobby!
> 
> View attachment 586659
> 
> Some pictures from yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 586664
> 
> View attachment 586665
> 
> View attachment 586666
> 
> View attachment 586667


How does the mash mellow roasting work, was it a posted event?


----------



## thelittledipster

Arriving Saturday for my first DVC stay, yay!

Does anyone know if the blue flag line is running to the Contemporary?


----------



## mrsap

thelittledipster said:


> How does the mash mellow roasting work, was it a posted event?



Yes. You can ask for a schedule from the front desk or a recreation CM. When we were there, they had marshmallow roasting nightly from 7-8pm. Here’s the July activity schedule.





thelittledipster said:


> Arriving Saturday for my first DVC stay, yay!
> Does anyone know if the blue flag line is running to the Contemporary?



The only boats right now are to MK and FW. Have a great trip!!


----------



## katiecanoe

Pyotr said:


> View attachment 525666Good morning from the Copper Creek Cabins!


what cabin number is this? 8001? 8002? Looks great!


----------



## Pyotr

katiecanoe said:


> what cabin number is this? 8001? 8002? Looks great!


8008


----------



## Seabean

We're doing a split stay at BC & CC this year.   

I'm reading over at the BC forum that because of CM understaffing a lot of rooms for BC check-ins are late.  IE:  people who thought they'd check in at around 3-4pm aren't getting their rooms until closer to 6.   (Sometimes people get upset.. but PLEASE don't ever take it out on the CM's) 

Anyone seeing any problems like this at WL/CC?   (IE: CM understaffing causing late room check ins)


----------



## Pooh12863

Seabean said:


> We're doing a split stay at BC & CC this year.
> 
> I'm reading over at the BC forum that because of CM understaffing a lot of rooms for BC check-ins are late.  IE:  people who thought they'd check in at around 3-4pm aren't getting their rooms until closer to 6.   (Sometimes people get upset.. but PLEASE don't ever take it out on the CM's)
> 
> Anyone seeing any problems like this at WL/CC?   (IE: CM understaffing causing late room check ins)



It's hit or miss right now at any of the resorts, I've gotten my room early and I've gotten my room as late as 8:30. I think a lot of the late rooms are more of a notification problem than a room not ready problem. With my 8:30 experience my room was ready as soon as I asked at the front desk. If your room is late ask at the front desk, it might be ready. Also keep in mind check-in after 4, that doesn't mean by 4.


----------



## Seabean

Thanks Pooh12863....  did you do the online checkin for CC on the MDE app?  

Or anyone else?


----------



## Pooh12863

Seabean said:


> Thanks Pooh12863....  did you do the online checkin for CC on the MDE app?
> 
> Or anyone else?


I usually call MS for any room requests and then check in with the app about 30 days out without adding any room requests on the online check in. Seems to work for me, I get my requests more often than not.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Dumb question, but how do you work the air jets in the big tubs in the 1-bedroom villas?


----------



## Mike9865

We are having our welcome home stay at Riviera 12/17-12/24 but we decided to extend our trip out until the 26th.  Just booked a studio w/walk-in shower for 12/24-12/26 this morning.  Couldn't believe there was availability.  Super excited to experience CCV!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Mike9865 said:


> We are having our welcome home stay at Riviera 12/17-12/24 but we decided to extend our trip out until the 26th.  Just booked a studio w/walk-in shower for 12/24-12/26 this morning.  Couldn't believe there was availability.  Super excited to experience CCV!


Awesome! had our first welcome home stay last year after Christmas at CCV and Beach Club! We just stayed at Riviera and Bay Lake this summer! Copper Creek at Christmas time is so magical, youll love it!!! If you have any questions I'm here!


----------



## thelittledipster

Wanted to share some photos from our trip! We had cabin 8004 for two nights and a studio for 5. The cabin was great and had a view of some of the Contemporary, but also fireworks! Only wish we had it longer.


----------



## storey13

thelittledipster said:


> Wanted to share some photos from our trip! We had cabin 8004 for two nights and a studio for 5. The cabin was great and had a view of some of the Contemporary, but also fireworks! Only wish we had it longer.



Thank you for posting these! Is the 3rd picture from your studio? If so, what studio room  number was that?


----------



## cellomom

thelittledipster said:


> Wanted to share some photos from our trip!


Thank you for sharing, staying in a cabin is on my bucket list


----------



## bobbiwoz

MonaMN said:


> Just for fun… meet the Yorkiepoo puppy we are bringing home soon!  His name will be Copper - partly because we are new owners at Copper Creek and partly because it’s a Disney dog name that we could agree on!


He’s precious!!


----------



## thelittledipster

storey13 said:


> Thank you for posting these! Is the 3rd picture from your studio? If so, what studio room  number was that?


The 4th was from our studio, the 3rd was from a little balcony accessible on the 5th floor, right in the middle.

Studio was 2119, it was a corner room so we didn’t have neighbors to one side and we’re right by a door that lead outside towards the pool. I quite liked the location.


----------



## TAX GUY

Looking forward to saying here in a few weeks. This will be our first stay here, as we keep trying different resorts to experience as many as we can. This will be our first trip with NO KIDS. Our son just graduated HS and will off to basic training starting 8/29/21.... we arrive 9/2/21. Meeting some friends there so it'll be adults only for the first time in 18 years!!

Any tips or tricks anyone wants to share? We're doing a 2 bedroom, if that matters.


----------



## RanDIZ

Definitely recommend Geyser Point for the bison burger and Whispering Canyon Cafe for the skillet. If you get a chance to go to Ft Wilderness, P & Js has some good BBQ.

Be prepared to become a DVC owner at CCV after you return home. I returned from my Dec 2020 and became an owner in Jan 2021. Love it! Haha


----------



## thelittledipster

TAX GUY said:


> Looking forward to saying here in a few weeks. This will be our first stay here, as we keep trying different resorts to experience as many as we can. This will be our first trip with NO KIDS. Our son just graduated HS and will off to basic training starting 8/29/21.... we arrive 9/2/21. Meeting some friends there so it'll be adults only for the first time in 18 years!!
> 
> Any tips or tricks anyone wants to share? We're doing a 2 bedroom, if that matters.


The Boulder ridge pool is much quieter most of the time, less kids, easier to get a chair!


----------



## Cabius

RanDIZ said:


> If you get a chance to go to Ft Wilderness, P & Js has some good BBQ.


Yes. Plus Ft. Wilderness is a good time in general! 

I was bummed on my last trip that the walking trail between the Lodge and the Fort is closed for (mostly stalled) construction on _Reflections_ since the resort launch loop isn't running. We had a great time, but then had to take two boats (to MK and then to WL) to get back. 

Hopefully Hoop-de-doo and Artist's Point will reopen soon, at which point they'll surely bring back the resort launch loop, but I'd really love to be able to walk/run between them.


----------



## TAX GUY

RanDIZ said:


> Definitely recommend Geyser Point for the bison burger and Whispering Canyon Cafe for the skillet. If you get a chance to go to Ft Wilderness, P & Js has some good BBQ.
> 
> *Be prepared to become a DVC owner at CCV after you return home. I returned from my Dec 2020 and became an owner in Jan 2021. Love it! Haha*



To the bolded..... no offense but I hope not! We already own at Grand Floridian (our first purchase) and just bought at Riviera! We're using those points to stay here


----------



## Pooh12863

Seabean said:


> We're doing a split stay at BC & CC this year.
> 
> I'm reading over at the BC forum that because of CM understaffing a lot of rooms for BC check-ins are late.  IE:  people who thought they'd check in at around 3-4pm aren't getting their rooms until closer to 6.   (Sometimes people get upset.. but PLEASE don't ever take it out on the CM's)
> 
> Anyone seeing any problems like this at WL/CC?   (IE: CM understaffing causing late room check ins)



Quick update, checking in this morning, just got my room at 8:34 am.


----------



## Pooh12863

TAX GUY said:


> Looking forward to saying here in a few weeks. This will be our first stay here, as we keep trying different resorts to experience as many as we can. This will be our first trip with NO KIDS. Our son just graduated HS and will off to basic training starting 8/29/21.... we arrive 9/2/21. Meeting some friends there so it'll be adults only for the first time in 18 years!!
> 
> Any tips or tricks anyone wants to share? We're doing a 2 bedroom, if that matters.


Please thank your son for his service.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Quick update, checking in this morning, just got my room at 8:34 am.



That’s great!!!  Hope you have a wonderful trip!!!!!


----------



## storey13

Our CCV thread has been pretty quiet lately! How's everyone doing? We just made our ADR's for our late Oct trip a few days ago. We got mostly want we wanted but I'm using the TP reservation finder to improve a couple of times.

I'm also trying to figure out the best way to do a room request. After seeing those photos of 6113 from GrandCalifornian, I would love to request that room, but I don't want to be on the 6th floor if it is a different room, I'd rather be in 5113 or another room on 5th or 4th floor because we want an open balcony. Trying to decide best method to do (MS vs TP) and what exactly to put in the room request section if I do TP.

Looking forward to taking the boat to MK, eating at Whispering Canyon and Geyser Point, and just taking in the whole atmosphere of the Lodge. I haven't stayed at the Lodge since 2008 so I'm very much looking forward to this!


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> Our CCV thread has been pretty quiet lately! How's everyone doing? We just made our ADR's for our late Oct trip a few days ago. We got mostly want we wanted but I'm using the TP reservation finder to improve a couple of times.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out the best way to do a room request. After seeing those photos of 6113 from GrandCalifornian, I would love to request that room, but I don't want to be on the 6th floor if it is a different room, I'd rather be in 5113 or another room on 5th or 4th floor because we want an open balcony. Trying to decide best method to do (MS vs TP) and what exactly to put in the room request section if I do TP.
> 
> Looking forward to taking the boat to MK, eating at Whispering Canyon and Geyser Point, and just taking in the whole atmosphere of the Lodge. I haven't stayed at the Lodge since 2008 so I'm very much looking forward to this!



All is good here!! Had such a great trip in July! I missed The Lodge so much , it was great to be back!! Still not the same without the tree, though!! I hope you have a great trip!! It will be here before you know if!


----------



## michaeldorn1

Does anyone know the square footage of the "alternate studios" @ CC?  I can find the s.f. for the regular studios but not those.  Thank you for any info!


----------



## DeeBee3

Attempted the search, but maybe I'm not using the best keywords. Can any of you CCV friends tell me when I'm booking for Christmas 2022, do I need to do anything special to get the room? 

What I mean to say is, I know it is super popular for the DVC owners, etc, and I'm wondering if I actually wait till my 11-month mark, will I still "get" the reservation OR do people "walk reservations" from far out to secure Christmas?

This would be a Studio - don't care which type. TIA


----------



## CarolynFH

DeeBee3 said:


> Attempted the search, but maybe I'm not using the best keywords. Can any of you CCV friends tell me when I'm booking for Christmas 2022, do I need to do anything special to get the room?
> 
> What I mean to say is, I know it is super popular for the DVC owners, etc, and I'm wondering if I actually wait till my 11-month mark, will I still "get" the reservation OR do people "walk reservations" from far out to secure Christmas?
> 
> This would be a Studio - don't care which type. TIA


Yes, owners walk Christmas reservations, especially for CCV studios. They’re one of the hardest DVC reservations to get. Sorry!


----------



## DeeBee3

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, owners walk Christmas reservations, especially for CCV studios. They’re one of the hardest DVC reservations to get. Sorry!



I always thought it was frowned upon, but I guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do! Stinks :-(


----------



## CarolynFH

DeeBee3 said:


> I always thought it was frowned upon, but I guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do! Stinks :-(


It is frowned upon by many on these boards and elsewhere on social media - but is also suggested to owners by DVC MS CMs at times!  It's within DVC rules and regulations, even though it stinks.


----------



## nicstress

Hey Fellow Owners and Lovers! 
I am getting into serious planning mode for our 11 night stay over Christmas. If anyone has been there recently,  did the CMs give any chatter about Storybook Dining opening up soon as a full experience? I would love to try to book that for our stay. Or any word if the salon will reopen? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## heapmaster

michaeldorn1 said:


> Does anyone know the square footage of the "alternate studios" @ CC?  I can find the s.f. for the regular studios but not those.  Thank you for any info!


I think they are a bit bigger due to its different layout but not sure of the exact amount.


----------



## hetzeltj

nicstress said:


> Hey Fellow Owners and Lovers!
> I am getting into serious planning mode for our 11 night stay over Christmas. If anyone has been there recently,  did the CMs give any chatter about Storybook Dining opening up soon as a full experience? I would love to try to book that for our stay. Or any word if the salon will reopen?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I was just there 9/10 - 9/17.  The vibe I got from most cast members is everything should be open post 10/1 if its going to open. Seems like they are holding out until then to open everything.  If it doesnt open post 10/1 its probably gone forever or becoming something else.  Our server at Cali Grill said the same thing about the brunch its returning post 10/1


----------



## hetzeltj

Just returned from a stay 9/10 - 9/17 and happened to see a bike rack on the way to the busses with bikes parked there.  The wife and I love to bike and would consider brining our bikes on future stays.  Has anyone brought a bike to CC? If yes were did you ride to? In the past you could go over to FT Wilderness but I dont think that is an option anymore.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We arrived yesterday and are in a alternate studio and wow I love  it. The Lodge is beautiful like always, had  bison burger at Geyser Point today. Yum,


----------



## michaeldorn1

PatMcDuck said:


> We arrived yesterday and are in a alternate studio and wow I love ❤ it. The Lodge is beautiful like always, had  bison burger at Geyser Point today. Yum,


I am so hoping to get an alternate studio when we arrive next Aug!!!!  Glad you got it and love it!


----------



## truetink

Hi all, I’m hoping you can help me before I book. Can copper creek one bedrooms and studios be booked as adjoining rooms?


----------



## CarolynFH

truetink said:


> Hi all, I’m hoping you can help me before I book. Can copper creek one bedrooms and studios be booked as adjoining rooms?


A 1 BR and studio that connect would be a lock-off 2 BR, which can be booked as such.  There are 1 BR and studios that are next to each other but don't connect (adjoining) or are near each other - if booking them as separate villas, you need to have "traveling with reservation # xxxxx" noted on each reservation so that the room assigners will put them as close together as possible.


----------



## dclpluto

Just got back a week ago from copper creek. Got in on the seventh month window. So easy now to get in on the 7th month window because of covid. Only one bad thing to say about it the pillows suck at least the ones in our room did. Other than that what an amazing resort. Stayed at Boulder ridge years ago. Never had to wait long for a bus and they were never crowded. Hopefully we will be back someday.  Just booked the Floridian on the seventh month window if the standard view 1 bedroom didn’t come up I would of booked copper creek again. Never stayed at the Floridian is the only reason why I didn’t go with copper creek again. I imagine someday it will be hard to get in on the seventh month window as people start getting less afraid of covid. Right now Copper Creek is our favorite dvc resort. Stayed in most of them besides Floridian and riviera and poly but poly sucks since no 1 bedroom and the cabanas are too much for my blood. 
once again what a amazing resort.


----------



## truetink

CarolynFH said:


> A 1 BR and studio that connect would be a lock-off 2 BR, which can be booked as such.  There are 1 BR and studios that are next to each other but don't connect (adjoining) or are near each other - if booking them as separate villas, you need to have "traveling with reservation # xxxxx" noted on each reservation so that the room assigners will put them as close together as possible.


Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

dclpluto said:


> Just got back a week ago from copper creek. Got in on the seventh month window. So easy now to get in on the 7th month window because of covid. Only one bad thing to say about it the pillows suck at least the ones in our room did. Other than that what an amazing resort. Stayed at Boulder ridge years ago. Never had to wait long for a bus and they were never crowded. Hopefully we will be back someday.  Just booked the Floridian on the seventh month window if the standard view 1 bedroom didn’t come up I would of booked copper creek again. Never stayed at the Floridian is the only reason why I didn’t go with copper creek again. I imagine someday it will be hard to get in on the seventh month window as people start getting less afraid of covid. Right now Copper Creek is our favorite dvc resort. Stayed in most of them besides Floridian and riviera and poly but poly sucks since no 1 bedroom and the cabanas are too much for my blood.
> once again what a amazing resort.



The VGF 1 bedrooms are beautiful!!! So spacious, too!! Here are our pictures from November! I think you’ll love it! *HERE*


----------



## quinacciani

Checking in to the Cabins on 10/31 and starting to prep my grocery delivery order. What type of coffee maker is there if I wanted to order some extra in addition to what the provide?


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Does anyone know if the large pin trading board is open in the lobby?

Also, this will be our first trip with our baby and we are staying in a studio. Whereabouts are the laundry rooms and do we need to buy detergent? Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

hogwartsdropout said:


> Does anyone know if the large pin trading board is open in the lobby?
> 
> Also, this will be our first trip with our baby and we are staying in a studio. Whereabouts are the laundry rooms and do we need to buy detergent? Thanks!



Pin trading was not available the first week in July when I was there. Laundry is on the 4th floor, by the lobby. There’s a detergent dispenser in there, if I recall correctly. Have fun!


----------



## cellomom

quinacciani said:


> Checking in to the Cabins on 10/31 and starting to prep my grocery delivery order. What type of coffee maker is there if I wanted to order some extra in addition to what the provide?



In video tours, appears to be a Mr. Coffee W/basket filter


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## Dizznee Freak

We are staying in Copper Creek in April. Can anyone tell me which 1 bdr Villas are Handicap Accessible. We are booked into a 1 Bdr with roll in shower and were trying to see what rooms we could request. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Question. We closed on our BRV contract and are waiting to see our contract and points to load. I now have plenty of points for a 2 bedroom. We are taking a multi generation trip next year. There will be 7 adults, two children, one under 2. The only way to sleep all of use and not have it be awkward is to get a 2 bedroom lockoff not a dedicated. Is there a way to to make sure we get a 2 bedroom lockoff and not a dedicated? TIA


----------



## storey13

Disneytrippin' said:


> Question. We closed on our BRV contract and are waiting to see our contract and points to load. I now have plenty of points for a 2 bedroom. We are taking a multi generation trip next year. There will be 7 adults, two children, one under 2. The only way to sleep all of use and not have it be awkward is to get a 2 bedroom lockoff not a dedicated. Is there a way to to make sure we get a 2 bedroom lockoff and not a dedicated? TIA



For Copper Creek and Boulder Ridge, the 2 bedroom lockoff is its own category when booking, so no worries!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

storey13 said:


> For Copper Creek and Boulder Ridge, the 2 bedroom lockoff is its own category when booking, so no worries!
> 
> View attachment 611546
> View attachment 611547


Oh. Thanks That's a relief!


----------



## Avery&Todd

ARGH - such the decision to make.....I have a 1 br villa reserved at VGF for our upcoming stay (paying cash for not staying on points) and I just saw a 1 br @ CCV come available and it's like $1,300 cheaper...

We've never stayed at VGF and I was/am really looking forward to that since we can walk to MK and pop on the monorail for MK and Epcot.  
DH is interested that we'd save $$ for this trip but I'm kinda want to stay at the VGF....and we own at CCV and stayed there last Feb and again this upcoming March.. so I guess I'm looking a different view...

#firstworldproblems

what to do??!!


----------



## DVCsloth

Avery&Todd said:


> ARGH - such the decision to make.....I have a 1 br villa reserved at VGF for our upcoming stay (paying cash for not staying on points) and I just saw a 1 br @ CCV come available and it's like $1,300 cheaper...
> 
> We've never stayed at VGF and I was/am really looking forward to that since we can walk to MK and pop on the monorail for MK and Epcot.
> DH is interested that we'd save $$ for this trip but I'm kinda want to stay at the VGF....and we own at CCV and stayed there last Feb and again this upcoming March.. so I guess I'm looking a different view...
> 
> #firstworldproblems
> 
> what to do??!!


$1,300 is a pretty good savings. Not sure how it will be in the future but VGF had some decent availability right at 7 months for a 1br. My VGF points actually cost less than my CCV points although it cost more points for VGF. Both are awesome resorts so maybe a coin toss. I'm totally happy with either, but I am looking forward to the walking path mostly on the way back from MK.
I really do enjoy the boat to and from Wilderness lodge. Probably not much help because I love them both!


----------



## Avery&Todd

DVCsloth said:


> $1,300 is a pretty good savings. Not sure how it will be in the future but VGF had some decent availability right at 7 months for a 1br. My VGF points actually cost less than my CCV points although it cost more points for VGF. Both are awesome resorts so maybe a coin toss. I'm totally happy with either, but I am looking forward to the walking path mostly on the way back from MK.
> I really do enjoy the boat to and from Wilderness lodge. Probably not much help because I love them both!


Yeah, I totally get the savings...I mean I could use that $1,300 towards my March trip.....

but this is a quickie 4 night trip with 2 evenings spent at MK, one with deluxe extended evening hours and one with Merriest party, and wanted to walk to/from the park...

and with the monorail with VGF, we would only have to take a bus to HS - and I love a good monorail ride!

I'll probably skip the CCV 1 br, but if a 1br @ BLT comes open, with or without a view, I may move there....

#somanytoughchoices


----------



## KC1535

First time staying at the Copper Creek Cabins in 2 weeks.  I have a question about toiletries.  Sorry if this has been mentioned in this thread...Is there daily refills of soap, shampoo, conditioner, and toilet paper (esp. toilet paper as there will be 6 of us!), or should I plan on bringing extra?


----------



## mrsap

KC1535 said:


> First time staying at the Copper Creek Cabins in 2 weeks.  I have a question about toiletries.  Sorry if this has been mentioned in this thread...Is there daily refills of soap, shampoo, conditioner, and toilet paper (esp. toilet paper as there will be 6 of us!), or should I plan on bringing extra?



If you ever run out of anything, just call housekeeping and they will refill whatever you need. Have a great time!


----------



## KC1535

mrsap said:


> If you ever run out of anything, just call housekeeping and they will refill whatever you need. Have a great time!


Perfect!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessNelly

We added a few nights at Copper Creek in front of our POFQ stay. Super excited! All the MK resorts are bucket list resorts for us but Copper Creek was definitely top of our must do list. 
Hoping to luck up and get an alternate studio but I'll take anything! We dropped a park day to just have a mini staycation at CCV.


----------



## storey13

KC1535 said:


> First time staying at the Copper Creek Cabins in 2 weeks.  I have a question about toiletries.  Sorry if this has been mentioned in this thread...Is there daily refills of soap, shampoo, conditioner, and toilet paper (esp. toilet paper as there will be 6 of us!), or should I plan on bringing extra?



Are you staying with points or cash reservation?


----------



## KC1535

storey13 said:


> Are you staying with points or cash reservation?


With points.


----------



## heapmaster

Dizznee Freak said:


> We are staying in Copper Creek in April. Can anyone tell me which 1 bdr Villas are Handicap Accessible. We are booked into a 1 Bdr with roll in shower and were trying to see what rooms we could request. Thanks in advance!


Did you select check the box for "Show me Accessible Rooms only" option when searching for your room and then selecting that 1 bedroom option? When you select that then they will for sure get a room like that.


----------



## heapmaster

KC1535 said:


> With points.


Normally it would be during the DVC housekeeping which is every 4th/8th night, but when we run out of stuff (if we didnt bring it) then we just call and ask, so you should be fine.


----------



## ipoohbear626

Hi! First stay at Copper Creek next week. Has the boat to Ft. Wilderness returned? Is there a designated bus that will take you over there? Thanks!


----------



## quinacciani

Came here to ask the same question as above! Does the boat that runs between WL and the Contemporary still run? Or was that just pre-covid?


----------



## mrsap

ipoohbear626 said:


> Hi! First stay at Copper Creek next week. Has the boat to Ft. Wilderness returned? Is there a designated bus that will take you over there? Thanks!





quinacciani said:


> Came here to ask the same question as above! Does the boat that runs between WL and the Contemporary still run? Or was that just pre-covid?



In July, the boat to Ft. Wilderness was running, however, the boat to Contemporary was not. Have fun!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I was at Copper Creek 9/25 to 9/29.  The boats to the Fort and Contemporary were not running. I asked, and was told they will not return until the Contemporary refurb is completed (?) but that was bus captain info LOL.  That said, the bus to the Fort WAS running and was amazing.  We had dinner at Trails End (we arrived straight from MK so used a boat).  But we returned to WL via the bus which was super fast and we were the only ones on that bus. (faster than the boat would be, but less scenic).


----------



## DeeBee3

I'm just here to say I'm starting to get neurotic about what month of the year it is because I'm planning on getting a room for next Christmas (DVC). That is all. I am nuts.


----------



## Philsfan77

DeeBee3 said:


> I'm just here to say I'm starting to get neurotic about what month of the year it is because I'm planning on getting a room for next Christmas (DVC). That is all. I am nuts.



Definitely can be stressful trying to get what you want for that time of year....wishing you the best of luck when the time comes!


----------



## Philsfan77

48 Days to go! Anyone who has been lately...what has the activities schedules for the resort looked like?


----------



## badeacon

Just completed booking GV 5/21-28 this week for family trip. This will be 2 yo grandson's and hopefully 5month grand daughter's first of many Disney trips.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Cabin 8002


----------



## ILvBeingMom

Hello Everyone, I'm new to the thread, and a new member of DVC and Copper Creek as our home resort.  I'm hoping to gather information for booking, etc.,  All advice welcome!  
Laurie


----------



## cellomom

Congrats & Welcome!  You’ll love staying at WL. 
CCV studio villas can be hard to get ( Dec ).
So use your 11 month advantage especially if booking a studio villa.


----------



## mrsap

ILvBeingMom said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm new to the thread, and a new member of DVC and Copper Creek as our home resort.  I'm hoping to gather information for booking, etc.,  All advice welcome!
> Laurie



 and Congrats! Happy you found us!! Page 1 has a lot of information, but please don’t hesitate to ask questions!!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## Philsfan77

ILvBeingMom said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm new to the thread, and a new member of DVC and Copper Creek as our home resort.  I'm hoping to gather information for booking, etc.,  All advice welcome!
> Laurie


Welcome to the crazy house and congratulations!!! Ask away, lots of great and knowledgeable members in this group


----------



## mrsap

*Foodie Guide to Holidays at Disney Resort Hotels*

Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Lobby


Gingerbread Pine Tree (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
Reindeer Food – Cubes of gingerbread, chocolate stripped pretzels, holiday granola, and candies (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
Spiced Moose Cookie (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
Peppermint Bark (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)






Geyser Point Bar & Grill

Martinis Around the World Flight (_available Dec. 5-Jan. 8; also available as separate drinks_)
Key Lime Pie – Lime juice, simple syrup, and rum with green sugar rim
Poinsettia – Brut Champagne and cranberry
Italian Manhattan – Bourbon, vermouth, bitters, grenadine, and cranberry with maraschino cherries
Caribbean Cream – Rum, cinnamon cream liqueur, and cream with nutmeg and green sugar rim


----------



## heapmaster

mrsap said:


> *Foodie Guide to Holidays at Disney Resort Hotels*
> 
> Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Lobby
> 
> 
> Gingerbread Pine Tree (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
> Reindeer Food – Cubes of gingerbread, chocolate stripped pretzels, holiday granola, and candies (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
> Spiced Moose Cookie (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
> Peppermint Bark (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geyser Point Bar & Grill
> 
> Martinis Around the World Flight (_available Dec. 5-Jan. 8; also available as separate drinks_)
> Key Lime Pie – Lime juice, simple syrup, and rum with green sugar rim
> Poinsettia – Brut Champagne and cranberry
> Italian Manhattan – Bourbon, vermouth, bitters, grenadine, and cranberry with maraschino cherries
> Caribbean Cream – Rum, cinnamon cream liqueur, and cream with nutmeg and green sugar rim


Ya, but it appears no gingerbread house


----------



## mrsap

heapmaster said:


> Ya, but it appears no gingerbread house



Unfortunately, it doesn’t look like it this year.


----------



## bluecastle

mrsap said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn’t look like it this year.


I just read on IG that the gingerbread houses were all coming back. Don’t give up hope!
Went back and read the DFB post and sadly, it did not include the one at WL. Sorry!


----------



## storey13

Halloween activities for WL


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> Halloween activities for WL



Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> *Foodie Guide to Holidays at Disney Resort Hotels*
> 
> Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Lobby
> 
> 
> Gingerbread Pine Tree (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
> Reindeer Food – Cubes of gingerbread, chocolate stripped pretzels, holiday granola, and candies (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
> Spiced Moose Cookie (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
> Peppermint Bark (_available Nov.14-Jan. 1_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geyser Point Bar & Grill
> 
> Martinis Around the World Flight (_available Dec. 5-Jan. 8; also available as separate drinks_)
> Key Lime Pie – Lime juice, simple syrup, and rum with green sugar rim
> Poinsettia – Brut Champagne and cranberry
> Italian Manhattan – Bourbon, vermouth, bitters, grenadine, and cranberry with maraschino cherries
> Caribbean Cream – Rum, cinnamon cream liqueur, and cream with nutmeg and green sugar rim



Looking forward to trying a martini flight… or two.


----------



## storey13

We were in a 2 bedroom dedicated villa, room 7114 from 10/24 to 11/1. While I would of preferred the open balconies, I did enjoy all the trees and view of Boulder Ridge from our 3 separate balconies. Here is a few photos @mrsap to add to our photo library. My kids and I absolutely loved the resort. They made out like bandits on the trick or treat trail on Halloween night. My wife's tastes have changed over time since we last stayed at the lodge in 2008, so while I'm sure we'll be back, she wants to try Beach Club or Boardwalk next time.


----------



## mrsap

storey13 said:


> We were in a 2 bedroom dedicated villa, room 7114 from 10/24 to 11/1. While I would of preferred the open balconies, I did enjoy all the trees and view of Boulder Ridge from our 3 separate balconies. Here is a few photos @mrsap to add to our photo library. My kids and I absolutely loved the resort. They made out like bandits on the trick or treat trail on Halloween night. My wife's tastes have changed over time since we last stayed at the lodge in 2008, so while I'm sure we'll be back, she wants to try Beach Club or Boardwalk next time. View attachment 619477View attachment 619478View attachment 619479



Thank you so much for sharing! I’m happy you and the kids enjoyed it!!!


----------



## quinacciani

Just got back from 3 nights in the Cascade Cabins. INCREDIBLE! If you are thinking about doing it and are on the fence, DO IT. So worth it. We had both sets of parents and DH and I. We sucked it up on the couch so our parents had their own rooms. We loved the kitchen, screened-in porch and of course the hot tub. Would we have been a little more comfortable in a 3bdr somewhere else? Possibly. But the novelty of staying there was very worth it to us for a bucket list trip. We only had 1 park day planned (half the group to Epcot and the other to HS) and I think we did it right. This way we had a lot of time to enjoy the cabin, WL pools, etc. We made breakfast everyday in the cabin (eggs, bacon, muffins, bagels etc) thanks to a Whole Foods delivery and ordered in pizza from Flippers another night. This definitely helped us not only budget a bit better, but allowed us to really enjoy being together in the cabin. If I can figure out how to post pics, we had Cabin 8009 and it was FAB. Fireworks view was better than expected and we were not too far from the amenities, but not on top of Geyser Point/pool like some other cabins felt. Just wanted to give a little plug for the cabins. Except I am now worried about future trips when our parents turn to us and ask where the private hot tub is!!


----------



## TwoDoodles

Noticing something strange when trying to extend my CCV booking next October beyond 9th….all types of rooms booked out Including all cabins.I am very curious. This looks to have been done across the system rather than from ‘walkers’.


----------



## ShellyKP

Is CC/WL still doing in-room dining?  Does anyone have a current menu?  I'm looking to order my teen a pizza one night while his dad and I go for a fancier meal.


----------



## Figment's Girl

TwoDoodles said:


> Noticing something strange when trying to extend my CCV booking next October beyond 9th….all types of rooms booked out Including all cabins.I am very curious. This looks to have been done across the system rather than from ‘walkers’.


It was a gliche; it has been fixed now.


----------



## mrsap

ShellyKP said:


> Is CC/WL still doing in-room dining?  Does anyone have a current menu?  I'm looking to order my teen a pizza one night while his dad and I go for a fancier meal.



Unfortunately, not at this time. You could always do a mobile order from Roaring Fork and pick it up and bring it back to the room for him before you go out.


----------



## Figment's Girl

ShellyKP said:


> Is CC/WL still doing in-room dining?  Does anyone have a current menu?  I'm looking to order my teen a pizza one night while his dad and I go for a fancier meal.



Or depending on the room you will be in, you could get a frozen pizza from the shop downstairs and they can bake it.


----------



## Pooh12863

ShellyKP said:


> Is CC/WL still doing in-room dining?  Does anyone have a current menu?  I'm looking to order my teen a pizza one night while his dad and I go for a fancier meal.



You could order pizza from offsite, they deliver to the resorts, you just need to meet them in the lobby. I've heard a lot of recommendations for Flippers, although I've never tried them.


----------



## storey13

Just wanted to give a shout out to Whispering Canyon Cafe. We had a lot of table service meals during our trip, and most of them were underwhelming. Whispering Canyon however, was one of three exceptions during our trip that was excellent. If you are a meat and potatoes type like me, or just enjoy "country" food, give it a try!


----------



## ricapito

About to buy 250 points at CCV direct from Disney, anyone have any regrets or final words of wisdom?  Thanks


----------



## kandlsutton

Please add me
_kandlsutton*September 2021*August_


----------



## kandlsutton

ricapito said:


> About to buy 250 points at CCV direct from Disney, anyone have any regrets or final words of wisdom?  Thanks


Consider a guaranteed week if you book studios - can always back out of that week and get the points.  Check out the fixed/guaranteed week thread.
Break up your contracts into 2 contracts: 150-100 (if new member) for example. Closing costs are a little higher, but easier to downsize in the future and smaller point contacts are easier to sell.


----------



## mrsap

kandlsutton said:


> Please add me
> _kandlsutton*September 2021*August_



 and Congrats!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## ricapito

kandlsutton said:


> Consider a guaranteed week if you book studios - can always back out of that week and get the points.  Check out the fixed/guaranteed week thread.
> Break up your contracts into 2 contracts: 150-100 (if new member) for example. Closing costs are a little higher, but easier to downsize in the future and smaller point contacts are easier to sell.


Thanks!


----------



## ricapito

kandlsutton said:


> Consider a guaranteed week if you book studios - can always back out of that week and get the points.  Check out the fixed/guaranteed week thread.
> Break up your contracts into 2 contracts: 150-100 (if new member) for example. Closing costs are a little higher, but easier to downsize in the future and smaller point contacts are easier to sell.


Thanks!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Hi! I am so happy to ask you to include us to the Cooper Creek family!
The MacFadyen family
Purchased November 2021
August UY !!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

ricapito said:


> About to buy 250 points at CCV direct from Disney, anyone have any regrets or final words of wisdom?  Thanks



Like others have said, I think splitting it into two contracts is a great idea. The only other thing I can think to say is make sure you play around with the points chart with different vacation scenarios, that really helped us dial in how many to buy and set expectations. Then get 10% more haha!


----------



## mrsap

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Hi! I am so happy to ask you to include us to the Cooper Creek family!
> The MacFadyen family
> Purchased November 2021
> August UY !!! Woo Hoo!!


and Congrats!! I’ll be sure to get you up on Page 1!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Hello,
I believe the Copper Creek one bedroom sleep 4, but can they accommodate 5 if you bring your own bedding? I know Boardwalk does this.
If so, does Disney have this written somewhere to confirm?
Thank you!!


----------



## DeeBee3

Ok, so I really don't want to be "that psycho" but we are really trying to take a Christmas trip next year at our wonderful home Copper Creek. 

The only issue is that I think people are already "walking" reservations. I know you can only see mid-October now, but each time I've checked it's always short the first day I would be looking for - aka today's 11-month of Oct 19, 2022.

Do I really need to start walking the walkers, as they say? It seems insane! I'm also not sure how that works because the points are so much higher for Christmas week. (I'm talking about a studio.)

Any thoughts from the vets on here?


----------



## Sandisw

DeeBee3 said:


> Ok, so I really don't want to be "that psycho" but we are really trying to take a Christmas trip next year at our wonderful home Copper Creek.
> 
> The only issue is that I think people are already "walking" reservations. I know you can only see mid-October now, but each time I've checked it's always short the first day I would be looking for - aka today's 11-month of Oct 19, 2022.
> 
> Do I really need to start walking the walkers, as they say? It seems insane! I'm also not sure how that works because the points are so much higher for Christmas week. (I'm talking about a studio.)
> 
> Any thoughts from the vets on here?



CCV walking is definitely already in full swing, along with all the hard to get rooms at other places for Dec 2022 trips.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> CCV walking is definitely already in full swing, along with all the hard to get rooms at other places for Dec 2022 trips.


This is why there are two rules around this house: no walking, no stalking.


----------



## FFMickey

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Hello,
> I believe the Copper Creek one bedroom sleep 4, but can they accommodate 5 if you bring your own bedding? I know Boardwalk does this.
> If so, does Disney have this written somewhere to confirm?
> Thank you!!


No, unfortunately CCV 1 br can only accommodate 4, unless the 5th is an infant and doesn’t count against occupancy.


----------



## DeeBee3

DonMacGregor said:


> This is why there are two rules around this house: no walking, no stalking.



I am in your same belief system, but unfortunately it seems the state of this resort does not allow such thinking. I have been gathering info on here for a few months, and even though it is "looked down upon," the very same people say it is necessary for times of the year such as Christmas. I just never thought it would be now and not actually right before the 11-month mark.


----------



## DeeBee3

Sandisw said:


> CCV walking is definitely already in full swing, along with all the hard to get rooms at other places for Dec 2022 trips.


Thank you. I just never thought it would start this early.


----------



## Pooh12863

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Hi! I am so happy to ask you to include us to the Cooper Creek family!
> The MacFadyen family
> Purchased November 2021
> August UY !!! Woo Hoo!!


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Spivey378

Spivey378/November 2021/October


----------



## mrsap

Spivey378 said:


> Spivey378/November 2021/October



and Congrats!!!! I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## Spivey378

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!!! I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!!
> 
> *WELCOME HOME!*



Thank you!  We are very excited!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Pooh12863

Spivey378 said:


> Spivey378/November 2021/October


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

*Story Book Dining at Artist Point Reopening December 16*

Reservations can be made beginning Dec. 2.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> *Story Book Dining at Artist Point Reopening December 16*
> 
> Reservations can be made beginning Dec. 2.


You just made my wife’s morning.


----------



## mrsap

2023 Points Charts Released

*2023 POINTS CHART*

Thanks @pkrieger2287


----------



## storey13

mrsap said:


> 2023 Points Charts Released
> 
> *2023 POINTS CHART*
> 
> Thanks @pkrieger2287



Going in January and September are starting to look more attractive.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Went over to The Lodge for breakfast. Thought I’d share some pics…


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Went over to The Lodge for breakfast. Thought I’d share some pics…



Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Enjoy your vacation.



Thank you!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Went over to The Lodge for breakfast. Thought I’d share some pics…
> 
> View attachment 627981
> 
> View attachment 627978
> 
> 
> View attachment 627980
> 
> View attachment 627979


Thanks! We will be at the Lodge in 2 days!!


----------



## Philsfan77

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thanks! We will be at the Lodge in 2 days!!



We arrive tomorrow...hope you're having a great trip so far!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Philsfan77 said:


> We arrive tomorrow...hope you're having a great trip so far!


The major Amazon Web Services issue basically took Disney down for 2 days. Can only get better!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Will have to say its very sad how sparse the decorations are. No gingerbread house, very little merch in the Mercantile.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

mrsap said:


> 2023 Points Charts Released
> 
> *2023 POINTS CHART*
> 
> Thanks @pkrieger2287



I bet that those who bought holiday time fixed weeks a few years ago are happy.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

BWV Dreamin said:


> Will have to say its very sad how sparse the decorations are. No gingerbread house, very little merch in the Mercantile.



I think I heard an announcement a while back that said resorts would have scaled back decorations this year. I hope it's temporary, we're planning a Thanksgiving trip next year. I loved the gingerbread cabin.


----------



## Philsfan77

BWV Dreamin said:


> Will have to say its very sad how sparse the decorations are. No gingerbread house, very little merch in the Mercantile.



You didnt happen to check out the December activities schedule did you?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Philsfan77 said:


> You didnt happen to check out the December activities schedule did you?


No I need to do that!


----------



## Stitchisthebest

Hi there
I apologize if this has been asked already, but we going to be staying at Copper Creek and would like to send packages to the resort. I was wondering how to address the package and the mailing address for the resort? I appreciate you help.
TIA


----------



## RanDIZ

Philsfan77 said:


> You didnt happen to check out the December activities schedule did you?



Last night.


----------



## Pooh12863

Stitchisthebest said:


> Hi there
> I apologize if this has been asked already, but we going to be staying at Copper Creek and would like to send packages to the resort. I was wondering how to address the package and the mailing address for the resort? I appreciate you help.
> TIA



I would call to see if there is a specific address for packages but below is the resort address.


901 Timberline Drive
Lake Buena Vista, Florida 32830-8426
(407) 824-3200


----------



## BWV Dreamin

RanDIZ said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 629402


Thanks for posting. I dont know how to upload pics here.


----------



## Lorana

I just wanted to come on here and share my excitement.  I'm going to be settling into my CCV Studio in a week AND I CANNOT WAIT!!  It's been too long (years and years) since we've been "home" to the Wilderness Lodge, and I'm also excited to compare it with my recollection of the "original Wilderness Lodge" aka the Old Faithful Inn (where we were in August for our 20th Anniversary).  It'll be so good to be "home" for the holidays, even if it's just for a long weekend.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Lorana said:


> I just wanted to come on here and share my excitement.  I'm going to be settling into my CCV Studio in a week AND I CANNOT WAIT!!  It's been too long (years and years) since we've been "home" to the Wilderness Lodge, and I'm also excited to compare it with my recollection of the "original Wilderness Lodge" aka the Old Faithful Inn (where we were in August for our 20th Anniversary).  It'll be so good to be "home" for the holidays, even if it's just for a long weekend.


Even with all of the cutbacks, VWL is special at Christmas!!!!! We have spent A LOT of time at the pool. Weather 78-84 all week. Same weather continues for you next week. Have a great trip!!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Even with all of the cutbacks, VWL is special at Christmas!!!!! We have spent A LOT of time at the pool. Weather 78-84 all week. Same weather continues for you next week. Have a great trip!!!!!!



I hope the weather stays that way! I’m kinda writing off swimming for our upcoming trip, but if it stays in that temperature range, we’d be golden!  Have a great time!


----------



## Philsfan77

Just got back from our Trip (Thursday-Monday). We had a 2 bedroom (room 6134) and a studio (room 6135) for our group. I made requests via chat for high floor, traveling together, and first available with a primary request of first available…all worked out as we got the room ready text at 2:10 while on Magical Express.  Room pros: 6135 (studio) has a great view of good portions of the fire works over the trees (we ended up watching them the first night we were there and could see most of the light parade). Room cons: Furthest point from lobby elevators…but no room ever really is that far.

We swam two of our days/nights while there, water and temperatures were great.

Ordered quick service from roaring fork for breakfast on our MK and Hollywood studios day (opens at 7 and first buses should start at 730). Overall they were slow in the morning for that initial rush (Sunday was way slower than Friday as well). We selected we are here right at 7 when it opened, and got our food around 7:25 on Sunday vs 715 on Friday (one order of Mickey waffles, one chicken and waffles, one yogurt/granola thing both days). There was a stretch from 7:05-7:15, where the expeditor was asking people in the back for things, but they didn’t have them ready. No orders went out during that 10 minute stretch and there was about 10 of us waiting for orders around that time. Other thing i noticed is there was tons of food under the hot window just sitting during that stretch. I’m not sure if it was the kitchens fault, or expediters fault (seemed like she was trying to go in a very exact order based on how orders came in), as opposed to getting orders out that were actually ready (i worked as an expediter at a busier restaurant where we live, and honestly just wanted to go back there and help her clear her tickets). We also did a mobile order for lunch on our AK day (Saturday) from Geyser Point take out. Put in we are here, as we left Animal Kingdom...waited about 5 more minutes after we got back (reasonable to me considering size of our order and one well done Bison Burger - MIL). Food at both locations that we got was great. Geyser Point take out we had the wings, Bison Burgers (4), Turkey Sandwich (3), Roasted Salmons (2), and Portobello Salad with Salmon (2)

Transportation overall was a non issue for us. Maybe it was just luck, but boats and buses always seemed to either be there or got there within 5-10 minutes of us arriving to the locations. Only negative here, was on our Hollywood studios day, the first bus didn’t show up until 8AM (830 opening, so we assumed a 730 start for the buses - as that was what happened on our magic kingdom day - first bus was actually there around 7:25 as it was pulling out as we walked down the ramp and next one came at 7:40). Ultimately, didn’t matter as we got on first bus for the day and we were still there way ahead of 830 opening and in line for Navi when the ride started.

Lodge at Christmas time is still my favorite location. We toured the other resorts and they just don’t compare. Here’s a few photos from 4th floor (we like to sit in some of the chairs there). When i get the fireworks views from my Father, i will add them.

I have to agree strongly with BWV Dreamin on merchandise though. It was very limited at the lodge, and across all resorts. If you're looking for stuff for the holidays anywhere or for the 50th, its very slim pickings at this point. hopefully a restock of some items are coming, but I asked one of the people checking us out in the Mercantile, and she said she wasn't optimistic. Her reasoning was that they typically purchase in bulk a year out, and she thinks with most items they didnt purchase enough as they weren't sure when they were purchasing how many people would be coming to the parks and resorts a year ago. We usually spend a fortune in Ye Olde Christmas Shop in Liberty Square, and this year we came out with 1 ornament (Luca ornament because our son is obsessed with that movie right now). I didn't recall seeing anything worthwhile with 2021 on it (we have ornaments from past trips with the year we were there). We also didn't see any picture frames, really anywhere (we usually try to get a picture frame with the year on it or location the picture was taken at, and there was none to be had).


----------



## Ashlycollinsphotography

We are staying in a 1 bedroom villa for Christmas and gosh this is a dream resort stay for us! Anything special we should know ?! or Must dos!


----------



## RanDIZ

Just soak it all in. Best resort for Christmas time. Take your time and explore every inch of the lobby. It's breathtaking! Definitely eat at Whispering Canyon and get a bison burger from Geyser Point. Enjoy!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

I wish we could get murphy beds in here. Want to book for next year but would feel awful relegating anyone to the pull-out sofa when we just did Riviera and the in-laws were really happy with the murphy bed in the living room setup.


----------



## Ashlycollinsphotography

RanDIZ said:


> Just soak it all in. Best resort for Christmas time. Take your time and explore every inch of the lobby. It's breathtaking! Definitely eat at Whispering Canyon and get a bison burger from Geyser Point. Enjoy!


I definitely have these on the list and we are doing dinner at whispering the night we get it!


----------



## Shacka1

Hello! How is copper Creek different from Boulder ridge? Is it similar to kidani and jambo. Or do they share the same lobby, restaurants? I don't understand what's different besides theming


----------



## DonMacGregor

Shacka1 said:


> Hello! How is copper Creek different from Boulder ridge? Is it similar to kidani and jambo. Or do they share the same lobby, restaurants? I don't understand what's different besides theming


Boulder Ridge is the original DVC wing of WL (used to be called the Villas at Wilderness Lodge). Boulder Ridge is a separate building, connected to the main lodge via an outdoor breezeway. Copper Creek is the "new" DVC wing at WL, and is comprised of former hotel rooms converted to DVC villas and situated entirely within Wilderness Lodge proper.

BR has no separate eating locations, but DOES have it's own pool (although any cash or DVC guest at WL can use it). Copper Creek shares the main WL pool (also called the Copper Creek Springs Pool) with the hotel. Copper Creek is closer to the food locations because it's in the main lodge, but also does not have any dedicated restaurants. Copper Creek also encompasses the stand-alone cabins along the Bay Lake shoreline.

Copper Creek is much newer and “fresher”, although BR is “scheduled” for a refurb this year.


----------



## Shacka1

DonMacGregor said:


> Boulder Ridge is the original DVC wing of WL (used to be called the Villas at Wilderness Lodge). Boulder Ridge is a separate building, connected to the main lodge via an outdoor breezeway. Copper Creek is the "new" DVC wing at WL, and is comprised of former hotel rooms converted to DVC villas and situated entirely within Wilderness Lodge proper.
> 
> BR has no separate eating locations, but DOES have it's own pool (although any cash or DVC guest at WL can use it). Copper Creek shares the main WL pool (also called the Copper Creek Pool) with the hotel. Copper Creek is closer to the food locations because it's in the main lodge, but also does not have any dedicated restaurants. Copper Creek also encompasses the stand-alone cabins along the Bay Lake shoreline.
> 
> Copper Creek is much newer and “fresher”, although BR is “scheduled” for a refurb this year.


Ok perfect! So it's really all the same property it sounds like?

Not 2 totally separate properties 10+ mins apart. I was hoping for BR but only CC is available but if it's all pretty much the same then it makes me feel better! Thanks for explaining!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Shacka1 said:


> Ok perfect! So it's really all the same property it sounds like?
> 
> Not 2 totally separate properties 10+ mins apart. I was hoping for BR but only CC is available but if it's all pretty much the same then it makes me feel better! Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Philsfan77

one thing I meant to add to my post earlier...when we were there, there was heavy fog each morning (MK boat did not leave until after park opening twice - one day the first boat didnt leave until 1030). If you're an early riser/rope drop person...be sure to check that before deciding boat vs bus in the morning, especially this time of year.


----------



## hetzeltj

Shacka1 said:


> Ok perfect! So it's really all the same property it sounds like?
> 
> Not 2 totally separate properties 10+ mins apart. I was hoping for BR but only CC is available but if it's all pretty much the same then it makes me feel better! Thanks for explaining!



You'll be much happier with CC over BR. CC is new and fresh. BR rooms are just a disaster in my opinion but sounds like its getting a refurb which it desperately needs


----------



## DonMacGregor

hetzeltj said:


> You'll be much happier with CC over BR. CC is new and fresh. BR rooms are just a disaster in my opinion but sounds like its getting a refurb which it desperately needs


I actually just bought more BR points in anticipation of the refurb. Personally, I really don't like that the CC villas are in the main lodge. While they definitely aren't "hotel" rooms, the location still feels like it. I like the separate building, quiet lobby, and general sense of separation you get with BR. It's the same feeling you get at VGC and are in that separate wing there. The rooms DEFINITELY need the refurb though, no argument from me on that point, but it will be coming sooner rather than later, and the fact that Disney has decided to start ROFR'ing BR, a 2042 resort, I think is telling. They must want those rooms for some reason, or are anticipating some new demand in the near future.


----------



## hetzeltj

DonMacGregor said:


> I actually just bought more BR points in anticipation of the refurb. Personally, I really don't like that the CC villas are in the main lodge. While they definitely aren't "hotel" rooms, the location still feels like it. I like the separate building, quiet lobby, and general sense of separation you get with BR. It's the same feeling you get at VGC and are in that separate wing there. The rooms DEFINITELY need the refurb though, no argument from me on that point, but it will be coming sooner rather than later, and the fact that Disney has decided to start ROFR'ing BR, a 2042 resort, I think is telling. They must want those rooms for some reason, or are anticipating some new demand in the near future.



I prefer CC for the exact reasons you dont like it. To each their own as the saying goes.  From the looks of it on these boards looks like Disney is buying alot of contracts via ROFR. I got mine through early this year at $155/point.  Now im not so sure that would have made it.


----------



## JJ2017

I am helping my friends plan their trip and they have their hearts set on a Cascade Cabin.  Is their only option renting points?  How do we find out if they are booked?  11/9 - 11/13  Thanks!


----------



## hetzeltj

JJ2017 said:


> I am helping my friends plan their trip and they have their hearts set on a Cascade Cabin.  Is their only option renting points?  How do we find out if they are booked?  11/9 - 11/13  Thanks!



If you are a DVC member you can just look on the website. If not, im going to go out on a limb and say that they would be open. The more points a reservation takes the longer it stays available. For example studios fill up first and then 1BR and so on.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Shacka1 said:


> Ok perfect! So it's really all the same property it sounds like?
> 
> Not 2 totally separate properties 10+ mins apart. I was hoping for BR but only CC is available but if it's all pretty much the same then it makes me feel better! Thanks for explaining!


Oh, I think you will be so happy you ended up in Copper Creek rather than Boulder Ridge! BR is way overdue for refurbishment. Copper Creek (other than the cabins) are in the main Wilderness Lodge building, so everything is very convenient.  You can still use the BR pool if you prefer. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Just booked our stay for Thanksgiving! Almost forgot today was booking day, thank goodness we like 1 bedrooms that go a little slower. Last stay was Thanksgiving 2019 and we're more than ready to back home as it's still our favorite.


----------



## mrsap

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Just booked our stay for Thanksgiving! Almost forgot today was booking day, thank goodness we like 1 bedrooms that go a little slower. Last stay was Thanksgiving 2019 and we're more than ready to back home as it's still our favorite.



OMG THANK YOU for posting this!! I was so worried about my 7month coming up, I forgot all about my 11!!!


----------



## Philsfan77

Some views from room (studio) 6135.

i have an awesome video as well, but can’t figure out how to or if I even can post it.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Some views from room (studio) 6135.
> 
> i have an awesome video as well, but can’t figure out how to or if I even can post it.



That was our room for 4th of July week!!!  Such a beautiful view!!! Hope you had a great time!!!!!! And just to note, you cannot directly upload videos on here. Would have to come from YouTube or another service and then link it here.


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> That was our room for 4th of July week!!!  Such a beautiful view!!! Hope you had a great time!!!!!! And just to note, you cannot directly upload videos on here. Would have to come from YouTube or another service and then link it here.



What room # is this?

I would LOVE to see some fireworks from our room!


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> What room # is this?
> 
> I would LOVE to see some fireworks from our room!



6135. I’ll add it to page 1.


----------



## Philsfan77

Avery&Todd said:


> What room # is this?
> 
> I would LOVE to see some fireworks from our room!



6135 is a studio and 6133 is a 1-bedroom...both definitely have this view (we had 6135 studio). You can also see most of the light parade pretty well from there and hear the music (its so loud).  Only negative for the balcony is that it is enclosed (it didn't matter to us as we had two littles and preferred the enclosed balcony, and just picked them up to see the fireworks).


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> That was our room for 4th of July week!!!  Such a beautiful view!!! Hope you had a great time!!!!!! And just to note, you cannot directly upload videos on here. Would have to come from YouTube or another service and then link it here.
> 
> View attachment 632334



All good on the video...now I just need to learn how to turn my photos the right way before posting.


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> All good on the video...now I just need to learn how to turn my photos the right way before posting.



It’s a pain, but go in and edit them..fully rotate, save, then post. Should fix them.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Philsfan77 said:


> 6135 is a studio and 6133 is a 1-bedroom...both definitely have this view (we had 6135 studio). You can also see most of the light parade pretty well from there and hear the music (its so loud).  Only negative for the balcony is that it is enclosed (it didn't matter to us as we had two littles and preferred the enclosed balcony, and just picked them up to see the fireworks).


thank you!  We stayed in 6127, a 2 br on that floor but didnt have fireworks since it was last Feb. and there were NONE at that time.  We're back at CCV in March and are happy to see that you CAN see them from that same area!

We had not stayed on the 6th floor before and had heard about the closed balcony but we didnt mind it either - we dont normally sit out there so that wasn't an issue for us!


----------



## MonaMN

We have our first visit coming up in March and we'll be heading to Universal after our time at Copper Creek.  We are planning to leave items at Bell Services in the morning of the day we transfer.  Does anyone know if we could have them also keep a limited number of refrigerated items until we get back and then depart?  Thinking it wouldn't be much since we will be moving to a regular hotel room, but could be some yogurt/fruit/etc.


----------



## mrsap

MonaMN said:


> We have our first visit coming up in March and we'll be heading to Universal after our time at Copper Creek.  We are planning to leave items at Bell Services in the morning of the day we transfer.  Does anyone know if we could have them also keep a limited number of refrigerated items until we get back and then depart?  Thinking it wouldn't be much since we will be moving to a regular hotel room, but could be some yogurt/fruit/etc.



Yes, you can leave the refrigerated items with bell services! Have a great trip!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> View attachment 632960


Merry Christmas to you as well and Happy Holidays to the rest of you filthy animals


----------



## mrsap

Philsfan77 said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well and Happy Holidays to the rest of you filthy animals



…and a happy new year


----------



## RanDIZ




----------



## js

Philsfan77 said:


> Some views from room (studio) 6135.
> 
> i have an awesome video as well, but can’t figure out how to or if I even can post it.



Wow. That is beautiful. Is the CC or BR?


----------



## js

michaeldorn1 said:


> I am so hoping to get an alternate studio when we arrive next Aug!!!!  Glad you got it and love it!



Hi.
What is an alternate studio and where is it located? CC, BR?
Thank you.


----------



## wnielsen1

js said:


> Hi.
> What is an alternate studio and where is it located? CC, BR?
> Thank you.


Alternate studios are in CC - they are not a bookable category so it is luck of the draw.  I think they all have a tub, so you would need to book that studio to have a chance.  Each floor tends to have one alternate studio.


----------



## js

wnielsen1 said:


> Alternate studios are in CC - they are not a bookable category so it is luck of the draw.  I think they all have a tub, so you would need to book that studio to have a chance.  Each floor tends to have one alternate studio.


Thank you.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

Looking at renting points for CCV BCV split stay

Wont have a car. would it be best to do Magic Kingdom why at CCV and use the boats or is it not to painful to get to other parks ?


----------



## shairpdrh

ChipTheRescueRanger said:


> Looking at renting points for CCV BCV split stay
> 
> Wont have a car. would it be best to do Magic Kingdom why at CCV and use the boats or is it not to painful to get to other parks ?


I don't think it is terrible to get to the other parks from CCV, but I would try to do more of the MK on that end of the trip and EP and HS when you are at BCV. Especially your longer days. That is our strategy with a split stay in the MK and EP resort areas.


----------



## gharter

Looking forward to our stay at CC in April.  Love the large lobby in Wilderness.  but will miss not having Artist Point. It was always one of our favorites.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

gharter said:


> Looking forward to our stay at CC in April.  Love the large lobby in Wilderness.  but will miss not having Artist Point. It was always one of our favorites.



We loved the OG Artist Point too. We liked the character meal ok, but sometimes you just want a nice dinner at your resort without the extra price a character meal brings.


----------



## vwlfan

We are fortunate to be staying at CC cabins for a few days soon. Any recommendations on cabins to request? I know my wife would like to be near the DVC pool and GP.


----------



## CarolynFH

vwlfan said:


> We are fortunate to be staying at CC cabins for a few days soon. Any recommendations on cabins to request? I know my wife would like to be near the DVC pool and GP.


I would word my request exactly like that -- "We'd like to be near the Boulder Ridge pool and Geyser Point."  There are several cabins that would fit that request, and hopefully one of them will be available on the day you check in.  BTW in the past it was stated that room assignments were made about 5 days before checkin, and recently there are mentions that they start sooner than that, so you should probably make your request ASAP.


----------



## Sarah_C

Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster & proud CCV owner that annoyingly is yet to have her welcome home stay (thanks a bunch covid)!

Currently planning a late September trip and would love to stay at my home resort for my first DVC trip, anyone have any experience wait listing studio rooms? What's the success rate like?

If not I may split stay with another resort.


----------



## shairpdrh

Sarah_C said:


> Currently planning a late September trip and would love to stay at my home resort for my first DVC trip, anyone have any experience wait listing studio rooms? What's the success rate like?


I have waitlisted and had some success and some failures. It is always worth a try especially this far in advance of your trip.


----------



## CarolynFH

Sarah_C said:


> Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster & proud CCV owner that annoyingly is yet to have her welcome home stay (thanks a bunch covid)!
> 
> Currently planning a late September trip and would love to stay at my home resort for my first DVC trip, anyone have any experience wait listing studio rooms? What's the success rate like?
> 
> If not I may split stay with another resort.


You have nothing to lose by waitlisting what you want! But you should also periodically check the website for it, too, because it’s not unusual for availability to pop up without the WL catching it.


----------



## Sarah_C

CarolynFH said:


> You have nothing to lose by waitlisting what you want! But you should also periodically check the website for it, too, because it’s not unusual for availability to pop up without the WL catching it.


Great tip! If not then a poly/riviera split stay may have to be done… not that that is a bad thing!


----------



## vwlfan

CarolynFH said:


> I would word my request exactly like that -- "We'd like to be near the Boulder Ridge pool and Geyser Point."  There are several cabins that would fit that request, and hopefully one of them will be available on the day you check in.  BTW in the past it was stated that room assignments were made about 5 days before checkin, and recently there are mentions that they start sooner than that, so you should probably make your request ASAP.



thanks so much!


----------



## vwlfan

vwlfan said:


> thanks so much!



next question is to whom to send this, through Touring Plans?


----------



## CarolynFH

vwlfan said:


> next question is to whom to send this, through Touring Plans?


I usually make my requests through Member Services via chat or email, although calling is an option too but wait times very long.  Many people do use Touring Plans and report success as well; BTW I've read that TP sends in requests 30 days before checkin.  Just remember that no matter how submitted, requests are just that and are never guaranteed.


----------



## vwlfan

CarolynFH said:


> I usually make my requests through Member Services via chat or email, although calling is an option too but wait times very long.  Many people do use Touring Plans and report success as well; BTW I've read that TP sends in requests 30 days before checkin.  Just remember that no matter how submitted, requests are just that and are never guaranteed.



thank you very much


----------



## Jen0107c

Some pics and view of cabin 8014… this one is handicap accessible.


----------



## mrsap

Jen0107c said:


> Some pics and view of cabin 8014… this one is handicap accessible.
> View attachment 641282View attachment 641285View attachment 641286View attachment 641288View attachment 641289View attachment 641290



Beautiful pictures and cabin!  I hope you had a great trip!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Doingitagain

We are staying at a 3 bedroom Copper Creek grand villa for the first time.  I believe they are all located at the end of the Copper Creek wing.  Can we see the Electrical Light Pageant from the room?  Any recommendations to maximize use of this space?

How far away are the campsites, is that something people visit?

Thank you!


----------



## MilesMouse

Doingitagain said:


> We are staying at a 3 bedroom Copper Creek grand villa for the first time.  I believe they are all located at the end of the Copper Creek wing.  Can we see the Electrical Light Pageant from the room?  Any recommendations to maximize use of this space?
> 
> How far away are the campsites, is that something people visit?
> 
> Thank you!



We had the 4th floor 3BR in November and we could see MK fireworks on the balcony that faces the pool and also had a great view of the water pageant from the main balcony off the living room. The grand villas at CCV are amazing and y’all will love it.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

We arrived today and will be here for the next five nights.  We are so happy to be “home”.


Let me know if you have any questions or want specific pictures.


----------



## mrsap

*FEBRUARY WILDERNESS LODGE ACTIVITY CALENDAR*


Courtesy of @cellomom. Thank you!!


----------



## KVacc

Does the lodge get decorated at all for Halloween?


----------



## Brett Wyman

This is not me or my family. It's from a FB post. Has anyone ever seen the tiny vanity in a CCV bedroom? FB poster is claiming this is all they had in their 1-bedroom.


----------



## cellomom

Brett Wyman said:


> This is not me or my family. It's from a FB post. Has anyone ever seen the tiny vanity in a CCV bedroom? FB poster is claiming this is all they had in their 1-bedroom




Just left a CCV 1br and this was the layout of our bathroom.  Did FB poster mention the room number?
photos from easywdw


----------



## Pooh12863

Brett Wyman said:


> This is not me or my family. It's from a FB post. Has anyone ever seen the tiny vanity in a CCV bedroom? FB poster is claiming this is all they had in their 1-bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 644897


There is another lavatory in the main bath, this is with the shower and toilet, this lavatory is in with the whirlpool tub. Look at one bedroom layout on page 1


----------



## Brett Wyman

Pooh12863 said:


> There is another lavatory in the main bath, this is with the shower and toilet, this lavatory is in with the whirlpool tub. Look at one bedroom layout on page 1



Yeah we've stayed in CCV 1-bedrooms multiple times. The second sink is never that small though. We've even stayed in the "smaller" 1-bedrooms with the fridge at the entrance.


----------



## cellomom

Donna M said:


> This room, 2117 which has a studio attached was noticeable smaller, probably 3-4 feet shorter. There was not any room for a chair, and there wasn't one, and there was very little space to pull out the dining room chairs. The bathroom door was a folding one because there wasn't room to swing open a regular one. The shower door just clears the counter by one inch. The master br looked the same, but I stayed on the sleeper sofa, which was very comfortable, so I didn't spend any time in the master.



 Wonder if FB poster was in this room or another 1 br ending in “17”, definitely sounds like a smaller 1 br layout


----------



## Donna M

cellomom said:


> Wonder if FB poster was in this room or another 1 br ending in “17”, definitely sounds like a smaller 1 br layout ☹


It was definitely a smaller room.


----------



## Pooh12863

cellomom said:


> Wonder if FB poster was in this room or another 1 br ending in “17”, definitely sounds like a smaller 1 br layout ☹


I think you’re right, I’ve only stayed in a one bedroom once as part of my 2 BR lockoff and it was 7117 and I remember this smaller vanity.


----------



## prs_14

Piecing together from various sources, does this group generally think that the 1BR dedicated units all have the different setup with the refrigerator by the door?  And then the 1BR lockoffs are more "normal" with the refrigerator located further into the room (like dedicated 2BR units)?


----------



## ppony

Sarah_C said:


> Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster & proud CCV owner that annoyingly is yet to have her welcome home stay (thanks a bunch covid)!
> 
> Currently planning a late September trip and would love to stay at my home resort for my first DVC trip, anyone have any experience wait listing studio rooms? What's the success rate like?
> 
> If not I may split stay with another resort.


The fewer number of consecutive days, the more chance of success. That’s why our split stay this time is between 4 resorts. It WAS 5 but our final night on the BLT waitlist came through so we’ll close out or trip w 3 nights there. Our successes have always been with 1-3 night waitlists, never anything longer. Not that it can’t or doesn’t happen, but that’s our experience.


----------



## ppony

Jen0107c said:


> Some pics and view of cabin 8014… this one is handicap accessible.
> View attachment 641282View attachment 641285View attachment 641286View attachment 641288View attachment 641289View attachment 641290


Coincidence that the plans we're making to build our retirement home within 4 years is strikingly similar to this and the treehouses? I think NOT! Disney really knows what we love.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Brett Wyman said:


> This is not me or my family. It's from a FB post. Has anyone ever seen the tiny vanity in a CCV bedroom? FB poster is claiming this is all they had in their 1-bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 644897



We had a sink like that once in a dedicated one bedroom. It was very near to the lobby but I can't remember the room number.  There were a few other changes, like the cubbies and hooks in the entryway were missing. I think the room was smaller by just a hair, it felt like maybe we were near a corner.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

prs_14 said:


> Piecing together from various sources, does this group generally think that the 1BR dedicated units all have the different setup with the refrigerator by the door?  And then the 1BR lockoffs are more "normal" with the refrigerator located further into the room (like dedicated 2BR units)?



In our dedicated one bedroom, the refrigerator was NOT by the door. In fact, I'd really like to see a pic of this because I'm having a hard time visualizing it as it's a galley kitchen. **Edit: I just found a YouTube video of this layout and it is super strange. I had no idea there were so many "off" 1 bedrooms.**

If you look at the map, there aren't really that many dedicated one bedrooms, my guess is that's where they stuck spots that were too big for a studio.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> In our dedicated one bedroom, the refrigerator was NOT by the door. In fact, I'd really like to see a pic of this because I'm having a hard time visualizing it as it's a galley kitchen. **Edit: I just found a YouTube video of this layout and it is super strange. I had no idea there were so many "off" 1 bedrooms.**
> 
> If you look at the map, there aren't really that many dedicated one bedrooms, my guess is that's where they stuck spots that were too big for a studio.



We had one of those in June 2021. They really should be in a value category but there are so few of them I guess they cant. It was also overlooking a metal roof and a guest services employee area, quite possibly the worst 1 bedroom at CCV. You loose the entire pantry and front closet. No where to put anything. But it had a full vanity at least!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Brett Wyman said:


> We had one of those in June 2021. They really should be in a value category but there are so few of them I guess they cant. It was also overlooking a metal roof and a guest services employee area, quite possibly the worst 1 bedroom at CCV. You loose the entire pantry and front closet. No where to put anything. But it had a full vanity at least!



Interesting, we had all that and the tiny vanity. Sounds like we hit the jackpot, lol.

All in all, I didn't think it was a waste of points, I still got a one bedroom villa. It did make me rethink future room requests though.


----------



## DVCsloth

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Interesting, we had all that and the tiny vanity. Sounds like we hit the jackpot, lol.
> 
> All in all, I didn't think it was a waste of points, I still got a one bedroom villa. It did make me rethink future room requests though.


I kind of like that area of CCV, we never had that particular room though. Just right out the door down the steps and the Busses are right there! I think it's the 2nd floor even though it seems like the first from the lobby.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

DVCsloth said:


> I kind of like that area of CCV, we never had that particular room though. Just right out the door down the steps and the Busses are right there! I think it's the 2nd floor even though it seems like the first from the lobby.



We loved walking right out to the lobby as well. I'm 95% sure it was 6th floor for us. Definitely a high one, but we had a regular balcony. It was very quiet.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

*Splash pads at Wilderness Lodge closing for refurbishment late February 2022*

At Wilderness Lodge, the water play area at the Copper Creek Springs Pool closes today, reopening in early March 2022.


----------



## Avery&Todd

EEEEKK!!!  19 days until we're "home" at CCV!!


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> EEEEKK!!!  19 days until we're "home" at CCV!!



Hope you have a great time!! Please take lots of pics for us!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> Hope you have a great time!! Please take lots of pics for us!!


Any particular pictures we need????


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> Any particular pictures do we need????



Room view would be great! Also, the March Activity Calendar, if you remember, please!!!! Thank you!! Enjoy it!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Avery&Todd said:


> Any particular pictures we need????


Any lake views work for me!!!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

BWV Dreamin said:


> Any lake views work for me!!!!


Will do !!  

Im hoping to have a good view from our room, but we'll see what we get!

I requested room 6131 from Touring Plans, but who knows!!  We've only gotten 1 room exactly out of all the rooms we've requested but its usually been around that area!

We're in a 2br in CCV..


----------



## Pens Fan

I’ve been meaning to post this from our Dec trip, but I’m a little late . It’s the view from our dedicated 2BR - room 4113. We loved this room! The view was fantastic and we really enjoyed being on the 4th floor with all it’s cozy sitting areas.


----------



## mrsap

Pens Fan said:


> I’ve been meaning to post this from our Dec trip, but I’m a little late . It’s the view from our dedicated 2BR - room 4113. We loved this room! The view was fantastic and we really enjoyed being on the 4th floor with all it’s cozy sitting areas.
> View attachment 647412



Thank you! Added to Page 1!


----------



## Avery&Todd

Pens Fan said:


> I’ve been meaning to post this from our Dec trip, but I’m a little late . It’s the view from our dedicated 2BR - room 4113. We loved this room! The view was fantastic and we really enjoyed being on the 4th floor with all it’s cozy sitting areas.
> View attachment 647412


Could you hear the Water Parade really clearly through your window from this room? We are rope droppers and I feel from our room on the 6th floor, just down the hallway we'd hear the parade just as we were getting into bed..

and of course we all had to jump out of bed to watch it - the silly adults that we all are!


----------



## Pens Fan

Avery&Todd said:


> Could you hear the Water Parade really clearly through your window from this room? We are rope droppers and I feel from our room on the 6th floor, just down the hallway we'd hear the parade just as we were getting into bed..
> 
> and of course we all had to jump out of bed to watch it - the silly adults that we all are!



Yep!  Even with the door closed you could hear it and we'd run to the balcony every time  .  You could even see a little bit of it - the far left hand side of the parade.  We love watching it and often go to down to Geyser Point just for that.  (OK - who am I kidding - we go down to Geyser Point for yummy drinks and food but we have timed it to coincide with the EWP.)


----------



## Avery&Todd

question for anyone who's eaten at Roaring Fork breakfast lately - the last time we were there - last February, they served tater tots with breakfast - and now it's a "hash" does anyone know what's IN the hash?? 

perhaps a picture or 2??

thanks!


----------



## mrsap

Wanted to give you guys a heads up, if you have a trip booked, there is a Wilderness Lodge MagicBand you can order for pre-arrival!


----------



## Philsfan77

mrsap said:


> Wanted to give you guys a heads up, if you have a trip booked, there is a Wilderness Lodge MagicBand you can order for pre-arrival!
> 
> View attachment 648337



Might book a fake trip just to get the band and then cancel!


----------



## ciaoaloha31

One perk of having a 5 resort split stay this summer.....may have logged in, clicked on one of the reservations, and purchased the WL magic band within minutes of learning of its existence


----------



## MonaMN

mrsap said:


> Wanted to give you guys a heads up, if you have a trip booked, there is a Wilderness Lodge MagicBand you can order for pre-arrival!
> 
> View attachment 648337


So annoyed! My MagicBand order (made on January 31) was cancelled and now I cannot reorder because MDE thinks we have already done it… so not only will we probably not get any, but I can’t get this one.

So stinkin’ annoyed.


----------



## MonaMN

MonaMN said:


> So annoyed! My MagicBand order (made on January 31) was cancelled and now I cannot reorder because MDE thinks we have already done it… so not only will we probably not get any, but I can’t get this one.
> 
> So stinkin’ annoyed.


Spent three hours on hold/on the phone and still haven't resolved this issue.  Now I need to call the merchandising team - whose hours are only M-F regular business hours... when I don't have the flexibility to be on hold forever.  And there's a decent chance I'll need to talk to the technical team again afterwards.  So fun.  The person I actually spoke to was lovely, but for the love... it should not be this hard.


----------



## vwlfan

Is there a way to watch the fireworks and hear the music on TV too at Copper Creek? Somebody told me that you could, but we are here now at CC and I cant figure out how. TIA


----------



## mrsap

vwlfan said:


> Is there a way to watch the fireworks and hear the music on TV too at Copper Creek? Somebody told me that you could, but we are here now at CC and I cant figure out how. TIA



I responded to your other post *HERE*.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Wanted to give you guys a heads up, if you have a trip booked, there is a Wilderness Lodge MagicBand you can order for pre-arrival!




Ordered, thanks for posting this.


----------



## bdphill22

Hi! We are existing direct members added on from my in-laws at OKW and VB.  We just added on a resale contract for CCV.  Please add me…

bdphill22 / February 2022 / March

I have always dreamed at staying at the Wilderness Lodge since I saw it in marketing material as a kid, since I’ve always been an outdoors person, but was always out of reach for my family back then.

We love Christmas and are very excited to be able to stay there in Nov 2023 now that we have priority booking.  Christmas decorations are up at the Wilderness Lodge by the weekend before Thanksgiving right?


----------



## DeeBee3

bdphill22 said:


> Hi! We are existing direct members added on from my in-laws at OKW and VB.  We just added on a resale contract for CCV.  Please add me…
> 
> bdphill22 / February 2022 / March
> 
> I have always dreamed at staying at the Wilderness Lodge since I saw it in marketing material as a kid, since I’ve always been an outdoors person, but was always out of reach for my family back then.
> 
> We love Christmas and are very excited to be able to stay there in Nov 2023 now that we have priority booking.  Christmas decorations are up at the Wilderness Lodge by the weekend before Thanksgiving right?



I believe it really changes year to year - there is a lottery system for Christmas decorations. It's probably partially decorated but I wouldn't count on everything.

If you go through this thread, I believe you will find this topic discussed and I'm sure there are pics from this past holiday.


----------



## mrsap

bdphill22 said:


> Hi! We are existing direct members added on from my in-laws at OKW and VB.  We just added on a resale contract for CCV.  Please add me…
> 
> bdphill22 / February 2022 / March
> 
> I have always dreamed at staying at the Wilderness Lodge since I saw it in marketing material as a kid, since I’ve always been an outdoors person, but was always out of reach for my family back then.
> 
> We love Christmas and are very excited to be able to stay there in Nov 2023 now that we have priority booking.  Christmas decorations are up at the Wilderness Lodge by the weekend before Thanksgiving right?



and Congrats!! How exciting!!! Decoration dates vary between the 2nd week of November up until a couple days before Thanksgiving, so hopefully you’ll get to see them! Here are the dates the tree was put up in the past 3 years:

*This past Christmas, the tree went up on 11/11. The year before was 11/12. In 2019, the Tree went up on 11/19.*

Hope that helps! I’ll add you to page 1!

**WELCOME HOME!!**


----------



## mrsap

*Water Outage to Impact Select Areas of Disney's Wilderness Lodge Today*

Disney's Wilderness Lodge will be experiencing a complete water outage today from approximately 10:30 a.m. until 2:30 p.m. This water outage will impact several rooms on the 5th and 7th floor, as well as the following common areas:

Restrooms near _Roaring Fork_ (the restrooms near Territory Lounge and Whispering Canyon will be available);
Wilderness Lodge Guest Laundry (the Copper Creek laundry will be available);
Club Level Service (Guests will still have access to a selection of beverages during the snack period)


----------



## karen4546

Just snagged a 2BR for September 5-9,2022.  So excited!!


----------



## aka Charles

mrsap said:


> Wanted to give you guys a heads up, if you have a trip booked, there is a Wilderness Lodge MagicBand you can order for pre-arrival!
> 
> View attachment 648337


THANKS!!! Ordered one for my trip to CCV next month!


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

Is there a list somewhere that shows the dates for the last few years of what dates the Wilderness Lodge’s Christmas decorations went up? We just booked for Nov 15th to the 20th, hoping to see them but knowing it’s possible we wont. Cant change the trip dates.


----------



## mrsap

DisneyJColeMom said:


> Is there a list somewhere that shows the dates for the last few years of what dates the Wilderness Lodge’s Christmas decorations went up? We just booked for Nov 15th to the 20th, hoping to see them but knowing it’s possible we wont. Cant change the trip dates.



This past Christmas, the tree went up on 11/11. The year before was 11/12. In 2019, the Tree went up on 11/19.

Maybe I will add this to Page 1 so we keep tabs on the dates for future reference.

ETA: Page 1 was updated to add this information.


----------



## aka Charles

mrsap said:


> This past Christmas, the tree went up on 11/11. The year before was 11/12. In 2019, the Tree went up on 11/19.
> 
> Maybe I will add this to Page 1 so we keep tabs on the dates for future reference.
> 
> ETA: Page 1 was updated to add this information.


On the flip side, when do they take the decorations down?  Looking at an early January trip. It would be nice to catch the tail end of the Christmas vibes.


----------



## wnielsen1

DisneyJColeMom said:


> Is there a list somewhere that shows the dates for the last few years of what dates the Wilderness Lodge’s Christmas decorations went up? We just booked for Nov 15th to the 20th, hoping to see them but knowing it’s possible we wont. Cant change the trip dates.


Given that Thanksgiving is on the 24th this year, odds are good the decorations will be up for your stay.


----------



## ciaoaloha31

aka Charles said:


> On the flip side, when do they take the decorations down?  Looking at an early January trip. It would be nice to catch the tail end of the Christmas vibes.



I was there for Marathon Weekend and I believe the tree came down the night between the half and full marathons (Jan 8/9th.)


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

wnielsen1 said:


> Given that Thanksgiving is on the 24th this year, odds are good the decorations will be up for your stay.


That would be amazing!! Our first time staying at Copper Creek/Wilderness Lodge! We got a one bedroom-villa. Extremely excited to see how this place looks in person, and would be awesome to see it Christmas decorated.


----------



## legler2250

CCV was my first DVC resort and it certainly holds a special place in my heart.  It's so enjoyable to stay here in December and be a part of the Christmas vibe that we don't even plan that many park visits.  My last trip here I took my mom just to spend the week with her and we spent an entire day at the outdoor lounge by the lake and just enjoyed the boats passing by talking.  Granted we might have had a drink or two while doing this =)


----------



## Doingitagain

We have a grand villa for our first stay at Copper Creek and we are really excited!  What is the parking like?  We will have a 12 passenger van.


----------



## MonaMN

Just got home from our stay in room 2131 - dedicated 2 bedroom.  The second floor was helpful (no elevators) but we had more pool noise than I would have preferred.  But in general, we had a great first stay as CCV owners!


----------



## wnielsen1

Doingitagain said:


> We have a grand villa for our first stay at Copper Creek and we are really excited!  What is the parking like?  We will have a 12 passenger van.


There's usually plenty of parking at the Lodge.  Not sure if they restrict larger vehicles, but absent some policy, I would think parking it in the back of the parking lot should work.


----------



## mrsap

*Construction Work to Take Place at Disney's Wilderness Lodge This Afternoon*

Guests staying at Disney's Wilderness Lodge should be aware that construction work will take place today (Sunday, March 20, 2022) in the Boulder Ridge area of the resort from now until 4 p.m.

Crews will be cutting through concrete to adjust some of the walkways; as a result, Guests may hear some very loud noises during that time. This work is expected to be completed today, but that is subject to change depending on operational needs.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Will be staying at BRV 2 nights pre DCL cruise In early May. When is the refurb supposed to start?


----------



## KimMcGowan

BWV Dreamin said:


> Will be staying at BRV 2 nights pre DCL cruise In early May. When is the refurb supposed to start?


Everyone wishes they knew. At the rate we are going the start date will be roughly 12/30/2041


----------



## BowlingAriel

I LOVE the owners threads.  Always get the perfect answers.  We are at the point of "banking" and looked this am and snagged a Cabin for my DH bday which happens to be Mother's day too.  Twofer Bonus! 

I've looked at the map - couple questions.
Do the Cabins South of the pool 13-26 have visibility for the Water parade or Fireworks if they are scheduled the nights we are there?
Looking at a floor plan - am I missing it or do the cabins NOT have a washer / dryer?

Does Copper Creek connect to Fort Wilderness?  Can you ride bikes over?

I want to use touring plans to request 8005-8008 since I've had great luck with them in the past and those views look aaaahmazing.

Any "hidden" gems we shouldn't miss?
Not doing the parks just relaxing since we've been crazy busy.
Grand Californian is our home and this is the closest we can get to that feeling right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MonaMN

Trail to Fort Wilderness no longer exists (removed when Reflections was still in the works), so no biking over there right now (bus is available).


----------



## BowlingAriel

MonaMN said:


> Trail to Fort Wilderness no longer exists (removed when Reflections was still in the works), so no biking over there right now (bus is available).


Boo - thank you


----------



## js

ciaoaloha31 said:


> I was there for Marathon Weekend and I believe the tree came down the night between the half and full marathons (Jan 8/9th.)



Yes, I was there too and woke up and everything was gone, even the garland LOL By that time, though, I was ready for everything to be down (we were there from January 1-9).


----------



## hhisc16

We tried the Wilderness Resort candle from Magical Candle Company. Not 100% sure it is the same smell as the Lodge, but it does remind me of our WL vacation. 
Anybody else tried it?


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Do the cabins have any type of Christmas decorations inside or outside during the Christmas season?
I would Guess they don’t have Christmas tress in them but that would be a nice touch.


----------



## DenLo

mrsap said:


> Wanted to give you guys a heads up, if you have a trip booked, there is a Wilderness Lodge MagicBand you can order for pre-arrival!
> 
> View attachment 648337


I had to buy this one.  The other side of the band has a nice design on it that fits right into the Wilderness Lodge design.


----------



## DenLo

Hoppy-tn said:


> Do the cabins have any type of Christmas decorations inside or outside during the Christmas season?
> I would Guess they don’t have Christmas tress in them but that would be a nice touch.



No they don't.  We brought a small tree that sits on a table for the living room.  Here is photo from our stay from 11/29-12/4/2020.


----------



## MonaMN

DenLo said:


> I had to buy this one.  The other side of the band has a nice design on it that fits right into the Wilderness Lodge design.
> View attachment 657351


So sad… I had this and then I think it fell off during the Haunted Mansion stretching room.


----------



## Doingitagain

Help!  We are at Copper Creek and the bellman said we should not drive to Magic Kingdom, we should take the boat.  But I don’t think it gets there early enough for early open.  Thoughts?


----------



## wnielsen1

Doingitagain said:


> Help!  We are at Copper Creek and the bellman said we should not drive to Magic Kingdom, we should take the boat.  But I don’t think it gets there early enough for early open.  Thoughts?


The boats should be running fairly early.  Buses might be an option as well.  Best to check with concierge/front desk on timing.  Driving is not recommended because you have to deal with the parking gate (which backs up frequently now) and the TTC.


----------



## MonaMN

Doingitagain said:


> Help!  We are at Copper Creek and the bellman said we should not drive to Magic Kingdom, we should take the boat.  But I don’t think it gets there early enough for early open.  Thoughts?


We took bus to MK for early entry, then boat back (couple weeks ago).


----------



## mrsap

Hoppy-tn said:


> Do the cabins have any type of Christmas decorations inside or outside during the Christmas season?
> I would Guess they don’t have Christmas tress in them but that would be a nice touch.



We were in Disney for the first time this past Christmas and we brought our own small, pre-lit tree from home. We purchased small decorations for the kids to decorate it the night before, it was really nice! Youngest was so excited in the morning when he saw Santa found us and dropped off a few presents!!


----------



## Philsfan77

Doingitagain said:


> Help!  We are at Copper Creek and the bellman said we should not drive to Magic Kingdom, we should take the boat.  But I don’t think it gets there early enough for early open.  Thoughts?



boat should get you there early enough. Weather (primarily morning fog) would be the only reason it doesn't depart on time, and if that happens, just take the bus. MK is really the only park I wouldn't consider driving to. You have to park at transportation center and then take the monorail loop. Too long of a process for my liking.


----------



## Doingitagain

Update:  we took the boat and it worked fine.  We were not the first ones on, but we weren’t trying to get 7Dwarfs or Peter Pan.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

hhisc16 said:


> We tried the Wilderness Resort candle from Magical Candle Company. Not 100% sure it is the same smell as the Lodge, but it does remind me of our WL vacation.
> Anybody else tried it?



We got it and I agree it's not quite right. Not bad, but the WL smell is just so nice. It actually reminded me a little of Pirates of the Caribbean instead.


----------



## Pooh12863

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> We got it and I agree it's not quite right. Not bad, but the WL smell is just so nice. It actually reminded me a little of Pirates of the Caribbean instead.



My wife was burning this candle for 8 months before we ever stepped foot in Wilderness Lodge, when the door open and the fragrance hit me it was like instant recognition. I think they nailed the scent profile but the in your face strength of the candle affects peoples perception. I like the smell of the lodge but can't be around the candle longer than about 5 minutes.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Pooh12863 said:


> My wife was burning this candle for 8 months before we ever stepped foot in Wilderness Lodge, when the door open and the fragrance hit me it was like instant recognition. I think they nailed the scent profile but the in your face strength of the candle affects peoples perception. I like the smell of the lodge but can't be around the candle longer than about 5 minutes.



Now that I think about it, we had the Christmas at the Lodge one. Maybe that's why I didn't think it was quite right. You're right about how strong the scent is though, I couldn't burn it for very long.


----------



## mrsap

If anyone will be there this month, can you please take a picture of the activity calendar for me, please? Thank you!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> If anyone will be there this month, can you please take a picture of the activity calendar for me, please? Thank you!


I’ll be there on the 17th if don’t have it by then. Staying at AKL but going to WL for my Cheesy BBQ Brisket fix.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ll be there on the 17th if don’t have it by then. Staying at AKL but going to WL for my Cheesy BBQ Brisket fix.



Thank you! I’d appreciate it if you can get both, if I don’t have them yet!!! (For the Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar Thread!) I hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Headed to CCV for Memorial Weekend, so excited!

Have the resort boats to the Contemporary resumed service yet?  I love going over there directly and am hoping that this service may be available for my next trip.


----------



## mrsap

JoeyPeligroso said:


> Headed to CCV for Memorial Weekend, so excited!
> 
> Have the resort boats to the Contemporary resumed service yet?  I love going over there directly and am hoping that this service may be available for my next trip.



Unfortunately, not yet!! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Thank you! I’d appreciate it if you can get both, if I don’t have them yet!!! (For the Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar Thread!) I hope you have a great time!!!


I’ll see what you still need by then, I’ll be at VGF and BCV on the 17th also, my better half wants to see the Easter Eggs.


----------



## Pooh12863

JoeyPeligroso said:


> Headed to CCV for Memorial Weekend, so excited!
> 
> Have the resort boats to the Contemporary resumed service yet?  I love going over there directly and am hoping that this service may be available for my next trip.


The past few trips I’ve been to WDW I’ve noticed quite a few cast members training as boat captains, hopefully they’re gearing up to get everything back to normal.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

mrsap said:


> Unfortunately, not yet!! Hope you have a great time!


Thank you! This will be a shorter trip, but parks heavy.  They boys are excited for California Grill and fireworks from the window there.


----------



## mrsap

JoeyPeligroso said:


> Thank you! This will be a shorter trip, but parks heavy.  They boys are excited for California Grill and fireworks from the window there.



It’s a beautiful view! Good is great!! Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Pooh12863 said:


> They past few trips I’ve been to WDW I’ve noticed quite a few cast members training as boat captains, hopefully they’re gearing up to get everything back to norI



It would be great to have the boat back in service!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

JoeyPeligroso said:


> It would be great to have the boat back in service!



Especially with Hoop Dee Doo returning!


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Especially with Hoop Dee Doo returning!



A classic WDW experience


----------



## hhisc16

Just saw that Magic Candle Company changed their Wilderness Resort scent as of 3/30/22.
I enjoyed the scent before, so I am curious to see the change.
Anybody tried it?


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning All!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

hhisc16 said:


> Just saw that Magic Candle Company changed their Wilderness Resort scent as of 3/30/22.
> I enjoyed the scent before, so I am curious to see the change.
> Anybody tried it?


I will be there May 7. I’ll check it out. How is the merch in general?


----------



## Cinderella072004

BowlingAriel said:


> I LOVE the owners threads.  Always get the perfect answers.  We are at the point of "banking" and looked this am and snagged a Cabin for my DH bday which happens to be Mother's day too.  Twofer Bonus!
> 
> I've looked at the map - couple questions.
> Do the Cabins South of the pool 13-26 have visibility for the Water parade or Fireworks if they are scheduled the nights we are there?
> Looking at a floor plan - am I missing it or do the cabins NOT have a washer / dryer?
> 
> Does Copper Creek connect to Fort Wilderness?  Can you ride bikes over?
> 
> I want to use touring plans to request 8005-8008 since I've had great luck with them in the past and those views look aaaahmazing.
> 
> Any "hidden" gems we shouldn't miss?
> Not doing the parks just relaxing since we've been crazy busy.
> Grand Californian is our home and this is the closest we can get to that feeling right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The washer and dryer are in a closet right across from bathroom .  Not the  master bath the other one .


----------



## DisneyNut77

Hi everyone. We will be heading down to Disney World soon and staying at CCV, we are so excited! Can someone tell me if the shampoo, conditioner and lotion are still in the small bottles? Thank you.


----------



## Pyotr

hhisc16 said:


> Just saw that Magic Candle Company changed their Wilderness Resort scent as of 3/30/22.
> I enjoyed the scent before, so I am curious to see the change.
> Anybody tried it?


I ordered it and it should be coming in the mail soon. I liked the old scent so I’m curious of how more accurate the new one is.


----------



## aka Charles

DisneyNut77 said:


> Hi everyone. We will be heading down to Disney World soon and staying at CCV, we are so excited! Can someone tell me if the shampoo, conditioner and lotion are still in the small bottles? Thank you.


I just checked into CCV. Our room has the small bottles.


----------



## DisneyNut77

aka Charles said:


> I just checked into CCV. Our room has the small bottles.


 Thank you so much! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## dmcfa2504

New owners! Heading down marathon weekend. How long traditionally are Christmas decorations up?


----------



## LilyJC

dmcfa2504 said:


> New owners! Heading down marathon weekend. How long traditionally are Christmas decorations up?



They were up this past January when we checked in on January 4th, and they were still up when we moved to another home resort on the 6th. I was super sad to leave the Christmas decorations/resort, so for 2023 I added another night at CCV before we head to our next resort. Not positive when they come down though if you’re planning to be there the whole weekend…


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

I booked our family a dvc rental at Copper Creek. Its our 2nd trip to Disney and we rented at Poly on our first trip. I got lucky with my room request there. What room request should I put in for CCV if i want a partial fireworks view? Our room type is a One-Bedroom.


----------



## pixieprincess925

DisneyJColeMom said:


> I booked our family a dvc rental at Copper Creek. Its our 2nd trip to Disney and we rented at Poly on our first trip. I got lucky with my room request there. What room request should I put in for CCV if i want a partial fireworks view? Our room type is a One-Bedroom.


High floor facing copper Creek pool


----------



## pixieprincess925

View from 6108, 2 bedroom dedicated, facing boulder ridge. Full balcony.

It turned out to be a very nice spot. Quiet.


----------



## mrsap

MAY CALENDAR - Thank you @limegreenmonorail !!!


----------



## Doug7856

Hi, everyone! We have an unexpected trip in August due to Southwest's $59 fare BWI to MCO -- couldn't pass it up. This is more of a beach trip for us, but I did get two nights in a one-bedroom at Copper Creek. This is our first DVC stay at WL. Any recommendations for room requests? A pool or water view would be great.

We'll be there for the first night of MNSSHP (another first, we always do MVMCP). It's fun having an unexpected trip!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

So checked into beloved Boulder Ridge tonight. We got somewhat of a dumpster view, but look out at the towel bins instead of the dumpsters. It’s all good private and we do have a balcony. Can’t wait for the refurb. Still, love my Wilderness Lodge!!!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## DVCsloth

BWV Dreamin said:


> So checked into beloved Boulder Ridge tonight. We got somewhat of a dumpster view, but look out at the towel bins instead of the dumpsters. It’s all good private and we do have a balcony. Can’t wait for the refurb. Still, love my Wilderness Lodge!!!


Same here, we own CCV and love it!


----------



## Pooh12863

BWV Dreamin said:


> So checked into beloved Boulder Ridge tonight. We got somewhat of a dumpster view, but look out at the towel bins instead of the dumpsters. It’s all good private and we do have a balcony. Can’t wait for the refurb. Still, love my Wilderness Lodge!!!


My wife always gets so upset every time we get a less than stellar room view until I remind her that someone has to get the crappy view, this time it just happens to be us then she chills out.  

I like your attitude.


----------



## badeacon

Does anyone know how many grill areas there are at CCV? I know there are some along the walkways of the cabins but not sure of number. just wondering and unable to find in the information of CCV. Arriving there in 10 days and wanting to grill one day during the week. Hope not too hard to get one.
thanks for any info


----------



## Seth Paridon

badeacon said:


> Does anyone know how many grill areas there are at CCV? I know there are some along the walkways of the cabins but not sure of number. just wondering and unable to find in the information of CCV. Arriving there in 10 days and wanting to grill one day during the week. Hope not too hard to get one.
> thanks for any info


Last year we were at Boulder Ridge and went to use the grills and none of them worked.


----------



## badeacon

Seth Paridon said:


> Last year we were at Boulder Ridge and went to use the grills and none of them worked.


Hopefully they are open again and were closed last year due to Covid. I guess will find out in 9 days.


----------



## tinkerjo

badeacon said:


> Hopefully they are open again and were closed last year due to Covid. I guess will find out in 9 days.


Please report back. We are going in January and would like to do some grilling while there too!!


----------



## skondo10

We are staying at CCV this August and I’m wondering about the pool hours. I know the main pool at Wilderness Lodge is guarded and therefore closes at a certain time, but is the DVC pool accessible later in the evenings (like the quiet pools at SSR)? We like to have a quick cool down in the pool before bed! Thank you!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

It was open until 11p when we were there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Two bedroom, dedicated.
6134
This is the view when standing up.  Three small enclosed balconies (I hate these!)


----------



## mrsap

pixieprincess925 said:


> Two bedroom, dedicated.
> 6134
> This is the view when standing up.  Three small enclosed balconies (I hate these!)
> 
> View attachment 672028View attachment 672029View attachment 672030


At The Grand, where there’s the enclosed balcony, there are high chairs so you can sit and see over. I’m not sure why they don’t add those chairs here as well. Thank you for sharing, I LOVE the first pic!!


----------



## Doug7856

We have our first stay at Copper Creek coming up in August. Any suggestions on room requests?


----------



## tinkerjo

are you able to request a high chair for the room?(staying in a 2 bedroom) We will be traveling with a 1 year old thanks


----------



## Doingitagain

tinkerjo said:


> are you able to request a high chair for the room?(staying in a 2 bedroom) We will be traveling with a 1 year old thanks


Yes.  We requested in advance but it wasn’t there so they had housekeeping bring one.  It really isn’t a high chair with tray, it is the high chair that goes up to the table like they use in restaurants.


----------



## tinkerjo

Doingitagain said:


> Yes.  We requested in advance but it wasn’t there so they had housekeeping bring one.  It really isn’t a high chair with tray, it is the high chair that goes up to the table like they use in restaurants.


Thank you


----------



## Doingitagain

tinkerjo said:


> are you able to request a high chair for the room?(staying in a 2 bedroom) We will be traveling with a 1 year old thanks


a quick tip…we brought disposable stick on placemats that we used in the villa and at restaurants…it helps me feel better to see the little one picking food off that vs a table that isn’t ours.  Tried using plates, but they get tossed off


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! If anyone will be at CCV this month, can you please take a picture of the recreation calendar for me? I would truly appreciate it! Thank you and have fun!


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> Hi guys! If anyone will be at CCV this month, can you please take a picture of the recreation calendar for me? I would truly appreciate it! Thank you and have fun!


I’ll be there on the 20th. I’ll get a picture of no one gets it before me.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> I’ll be there on the 20th. I’ll get a picture of no one gets it before me.


Thank you so much!!!!! Have fun!


----------



## RanDIZ

Doug7856 said:


> We have our first stay at Copper Creek coming up in August. Any suggestions on room requests?


Honestly, I just love being at CCV so any room is fine with me. I never request and just enjoy the mystery location when I find out. This past Dec was the best though. We had 5103 and walked right out to this amazing view of the best DVC lobby at Christmas!


----------



## Doug7856

RanDIZ said:


> Honestly, I just love being at CCV so any room is fine with me. I never request and just enjoy the mystery location when I find out. This past Dec was the best though. We had 5103 and walked right out to this amazing view of the best DVC lobby at Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 673690


Wow, spectacular


----------



## pixieprincess925

RanDIZ said:


> Honestly, I just love being at CCV so any room is fine with me. I never request and just enjoy the mystery location when I find out. This past Dec was the best though. We had 5103 and walked right out to this amazing view of the best DVC lobby at Christmas!


how was noise level from the lobby while you were sleeping?


----------



## ciaoaloha31

RanDIZ said:


> Honestly, I just love being at CCV so any room is fine with me. I never request and just enjoy the mystery location when I find out. This past Dec was the best though. We had 5103 and walked right out to this amazing view of the best DVC lobby at Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 673690


I had this room for marathon weekend. I absolutely loved the location.


----------



## aworm014

I cant wait to visit this resort


----------



## RanDIZ

pixieprincess925 said:


> how was noise level from the lobby while you were sleeping?


Slept like a baby. I didn’t hear a thing. It’s high enough up that noise wasn’t an issue.


----------



## pixieprincess925

RanDIZ said:


> Slept like a baby. I didn’t hear a thing. It’s high enough up that noise wasn’t an issue.


I was at CCV this past weekend actually. Saturday evening I was in the lobby around midnight and staff was vacuuming (or steam cleaning) the Whispering Canyon Cafe floor. I was sitting on the 5th floor by the fireplace. The vacuum was very very loud - but I wasn't behind a door. so it made me wonder what it's really like to be staying in the rooms by the lobby. 

on another note - there were many maintenance issues in our room. _please please_ make sure to let staff know if there is something wrong in your room!

Here's a partial list:
no power to tub
water to room (both showers and tub) was only tepid
door handle to one of the rooms was on incorrectly (you had to pull up to open it instead of down)
microwave gave error
water control in queen bedroom shower was falling off
bathroom lock not working

needless to say I was super annoyed and disappointed to have to request maintenance to the room basically every day of our stay. Really took magic away...


----------



## LilyJC

pixieprincess925 said:


> water to room (both showers and tub) was only tepid



Ugh, no!! This is my biggest gripe with CCV. I really wish they’d fix this issue  I need hot water for my showers!


----------



## pixieprincess925

LilyJC said:


> Ugh, no!! This is my biggest gripe with CCV. I really wish they’d fix this issue  I need hot water for my showers!


yep. I had one manager tell me they couldn't pipe in hot water because there were children in the hotel.... 

then another manager have it fixed so that we were getting good hot water in all the shower/bath taps.


----------



## LilyJC

pixieprincess925 said:


> yep. I had one manager tell me they couldn't pipe in hot water because there were children in the hotel....
> 
> then another manager have it fixed so that we were getting good hot water in all the shower/bath taps.



Sheesh, well I’m glad to hear it can be fixed! Next time we’re at CCV will be for the beginning of Marathon Weekend, and I’ll know to head straight for the manager if I don’t have hot water!


----------



## badeacon

On our stay last month we lost all hot water to our villa one evening. Called maintenance and came to room. They said that because of the configuration of the shower handles with the rainheads to regular shower, that some guests were just turning those  handle and not turning off the water and leaving the shower. Said this happens often and they have to go check the villas above and below. they found one with water in shower running with no one in room. when they turned it off , we got hot water back. They said the plumbing design at CCV  causes this.


----------



## vwlfan

cant figure out how to make a two bedroom work for privacy etc., with a mom and dad, their two teenage boys, and Grandma and Grandpa. How would it work?

Would a two bedroom lock off be wiser?

 Thanks so much.


----------



## Pooh12863

vwlfan said:


> cant figure out how to make a two bedroom work for privacy etc., with a mom and dad, their two teenage boys, and Grandma and Grandpa. How would it work?
> 
> Would a two bedroom lock off be wiser?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Your only option for total privacy would be 2 teens share a sleeper sofa or Grandma and Grandpa share a sleeper sofa. There are 8 2BR lock offs with tub and 7 of them are alternate studios which would give Grandma and Grandpa their own bedroom and each teen their own sleeper sofa, unfortunately Grandma and Grandpa‘s room wouldn’t have a door so they wouldn’t have total privacy. And there is always the chance you get the one lock off with tub that doesn’t include the alternate.


----------



## vwlfan

Pooh12863 said:


> Your only option for total privacy would be 2 teens share a sleeper sofa or Grandma and Grandpa share a sleeper sofa. There are 8 2BR lock offs with tub and 7 of them are alternate studios which would give Grandma and Grandpa their own bedroom and each teen their own sleeper sofa, unfortunately Grandma and Grandpa‘s room wouldn’t have a door so they wouldn’t have total privacy. And there is always the chance you get the one lock off with tub that doesn’t include the alternate.


Thank you


----------



## Wreckem

Quick question for owners. I’ve been looking at resales for CCV and was wondering how difficult is it to get a 1 bedroom  around Christmas IE: week 51 or 52, 11 months out. We only travel to Disney around Christmas time.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Wreckem said:


> Quick question for owners. I’ve been looking at resales for CCV and was wondering how difficult is it to get a 1 bedroom  around Christmas IE: week 51 or 52, 11 months out. We only travel to Disney around Christmas time.



It’s possible, even probable if you don’t wait. 1 bedrooms typically last a few days to a week before you start spotting dates that are fully booked. I never recommend walking a 1 bedroom at CCV.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Wreckem said:


> Quick question for owners. I’ve been looking at resales for CCV and was wondering how difficult is it to get a 1 bedroom  around Christmas IE: week 51 or 52, 11 months out. We only travel to Disney around Christmas time.


Try and get a fixed week direct if they are available.


----------



## BruinEd03

mrsap said:


> Wanted to give you guys a heads up, if you have a trip booked, there is a Wilderness Lodge MagicBand you can order for pre-arrival!
> 
> View attachment 648337


Has anyone been able to preorder this recently? Or seen this in the shops at Wilderness Lodge? We booked our stay a couple of months ago, but have not seen it in the order page.


----------



## mrsap

BruinEd03 said:


> Has anyone been able to preorder this recently? Or seen this in the shops at Wilderness Lodge? We booked our stay a couple of months ago, but have not seen it in the order page.


I post the new Pre-Arrival MagicBands daily over on the *Shopping Thread* (when they are available), and unfortunately, the WL band has not been on. If it comes back on, I’ll be sure to post it on the above mentioned thread!


----------



## MonaMN

Still sad that I lost my WL MagicBand after only a few hours of wearing it at MK.


----------



## BruinEd03

mrsap said:


> I post the new Pre-Arrival MagicBands daily over on the *Shopping Thread* (when they are available), and unfortunately, the WL band has not been on. If it comes back on, I’ll be sure to post it on the above mentioned thread!


Wow, what a thread!  Do you happen to have a page that I could follow just for magic bands? If not, no worries.  

Thanks for putting in all of that hard work!


----------



## Eagles0509

Hey Everyone, New CCV owners here, have our first visit next week and just thought of a few last minute questions:

1.  My 2 youngest are 2 and 4 and use puddle jumpers at home for the pool, was wondering what the life jacket situation is for the pools at Wilderness Lodge.  Last time we were there (2019) the life jackets were a little big/cumbersome for my at that time 2 year old.  Was considering just buying puddle jumpers to be delivered and keep them in an owners box since we plan on visiting twice a year the next several years and have plenty of resort/rest days or should we just go with the resort life jackets?  My youngest will want to be in the pool with my older kids vs being at the splash pad exclusively.

2.  Carrying food/drinks back from Roaring Fork back to room.  I'll most likely be the one to go get orders and bring back to the room, since we are traveling with a large family, I'll be carrying a lot lol.  Does Roaring fork provide drink carriers? or should I grab and bring a reusable one to make it easier?

Thank you for any input!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Eagles0509 said:


> Hey Everyone, New CCV owners here, have our first visit next week and just thought of a few last minute questions:
> 
> 1.  My 2 youngest are 2 and 4 and use puddle jumpers at home for the pool, was wondering what the life jacket situation is for the pools at Wilderness Lodge.  Last time we were there (2019) the life jackets were a little big/cumbersome for my at that time 2 year old.  Was considering just buying puddle jumpers to be delivered and keep them in an owners box since we plan on visiting twice a year the next several years and have plenty of resort/rest days or should we just go with the resort life jackets?  My youngest will want to be in the pool with my older kids vs being at the splash pad exclusively.
> 
> 2.  Carrying food/drinks back from Roaring Fork back to room.  I'll most likely be the one to go get orders and bring back to the room, since we are traveling with a large family, I'll be carrying a lot lol.  Does Roaring fork provide drink carriers? or should I grab and bring a reusable one to make it easier?
> 
> Thank you for any input!



1. Yes you can bring puddle jumpers. I agree, the on site life jackets may be big for a 2 year old. My son was 3 before I felt like the smallest size fit him well. If you’re wanting to save money, your older child would probably fit in the Disney ones well, then you would just have to buy one for your younger child. My kids grew out of puddle jumpers somewhere around age 5 or 6.

2. You can absolutely bring RF back up to your room. If you tell them it’s to go, they’ll even bag it up for you. I really want to say that they provided drink carriers too, especially after Covid restrictions started. It was to go only for a long time.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Here is the June Recreation Calendar:


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Pyotr

Eagles0509 said:


> Hey Everyone, New CCV owners here, have our first visit next week and just thought of a few last minute questions:
> 
> 1.  My 2 youngest are 2 and 4 and use puddle jumpers at home for the pool, was wondering what the life jacket situation is for the pools at Wilderness Lodge.  Last time we were there (2019) the life jackets were a little big/cumbersome for my at that time 2 year old.  Was considering just buying puddle jumpers to be delivered and keep them in an owners box since we plan on visiting twice a year the next several years and have plenty of resort/rest days or should we just go with the resort life jackets?  My youngest will want to be in the pool with my older kids vs being at the splash pad exclusively.
> 
> 2.  Carrying food/drinks back from Roaring Fork back to room.  I'll most likely be the one to go get orders and bring back to the room, since we are traveling with a large family, I'll be carrying a lot lol.  Does Roaring fork provide drink carriers? or should I grab and bring a reusable one to make it easier?
> 
> Thank you for any input!


What is a drink carrier? If it’s the cardboard thing that holds 4 drinks, then yes, they were providing them this morning.


----------



## Pyotr

Good morning from the Lodge!


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> Good morning from the Lodge!View attachment 678381


Have a great trip!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> Have a great trip!!!


Thanks! Saved it for my wallpapers!!!!


----------



## Wreckem

BWV Dreamin said:


> Try and get a fixed week direct if they are available.


I thought about that but I’m not sure the increased price over resale is worth it. Especially since every five years my time off will be wonky. Every five years, including this year, my Christmas vacation starts on a Thursday and ends on a Wednesday two weeks later. Every other year it starts on a Saturday. So 4 years week 51 will work and then every five years week 52 works.

We are going to stay at AKL this Christmas. After this Christmas we will decide between WL and AKL. Looking at buying 400-600 points.


----------



## Cynister

Help, I'm so confused! 

I'm searching for the cabin #s of rooms that have good fireworks views from the porch. I've searched this thread, the forum, & other websites & have found info that seems to be conflicting so now I'm just not sure what I'm looking at. I've seen some people say that the lower #s (in blue below) have good fireworks views, & I've seen others say the highest #s (in purple). Given the island in the middle & the direction the cabins face, it just doesn't seem correct that both extremes can see it? Please help me understand! Thanks


----------



## Pyotr

Cynister said:


> Help, I'm so confused!
> 
> I'm searching for the cabin #s of rooms that have good fireworks views from the porch. I've searched this thread, the forum, & other websites & have found info that seems to be conflicting so now I'm just not sure what I'm looking at. I've seen some people say that the lower #s (in blue below) have good fireworks views, & I've seen others say the highest #s (in purple). Given the island in the middle & the direction the cabins face, it just doesn't seem correct that both extremes can see it? Please help me understand! Thanks
> View attachment 678610


I stayed in 8008 and it had a view of the castle from the porch. I would highly recommend it if you want to see fireworks.


----------



## Pyotr

Eagles0509 said:


> Hey Everyone, New CCV owners here, have our first visit next week and just thought of a few last minute questions:
> 
> 1.  My 2 youngest are 2 and 4 and use puddle jumpers at home for the pool, was wondering what the life jacket situation is for the pools at Wilderness Lodge.  Last time we were there (2019) the life jackets were a little big/cumbersome for my at that time 2 year old.  Was considering just buying puddle jumpers to be delivered and keep them in an owners box since we plan on visiting twice a year the next several years and have plenty of resort/rest days or should we just go with the resort life jackets?  My youngest will want to be in the pool with my older kids vs being at the splash pad exclusively.
> 
> 2.  Carrying food/drinks back from Roaring Fork back to room.  I'll most likely be the one to go get orders and bring back to the room, since we are traveling with a large family, I'll be carrying a lot lol.  Does Roaring fork provide drink carriers? or should I grab and bring a reusable one to make it easier?
> 
> Thank you for any input!


There have been multiple times this trip where they have run out of life jackets and my 4 year old had to wait an hour or so for a life jacket to become available. She played in the splash pad while we waited, so it wasn’t that big of a deal, but I would have definitely brought ours from home had I known they’d all be gone.


----------



## Spivey378

New TVs with steaming capabilities were being installed in our room after we checked out today.


----------



## BruinEd03

Spivey378 said:


> New TVs with steaming capabilities were being installed in our room after we checked out today.



Do you know if they were the same size or were they larger than the old ones? Also, I wonder what they do with the old TVs.


----------



## Pyotr

Good morning from the Lodge! It’s been a great trip but it’s time to pack up and drive home.

 There are a few maintenance issues (lobby spring and Copper Creek water fall not working, broken automatic doors) that hopefully be resolved by our December stay.

Edit. Yesterday one of the elevators sounded horrible clanking metal. Today it is down. Maintenance issues isn’t exclusive to the Lodge, it was pretty much a theme of the whole trip.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> View attachment 678937
> 
> Good morning from the Lodge! It’s been a great trip but it’s time to pack up and drive home.
> 
> There are a few maintenance issues (lobby spring and Copper Creek water fall not working, broken automatic doors) that hopefully be resolved by our December stay.


BEAUTIFUL picture  Happy you had a good time!!


----------



## Pyotr

A few random thoughts from our stay. 

The bus to Epcot sucks. It makes a stop at ft. Wilderness to pick up people and took seemingly forever to get there. 

The roll put couch was pretty comfortable. The kids were arguing who was going to get to sleep with mom, so we had both of them in the queen with her. I got great sleep. 

I have never been more rushed during a meal than I was at Artist Point. 

Geyser Point was excellent as always. 

Every CM was great. 

And finally, I brought home a case of the Covid as a souvenir. Sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## Jen0107c




----------



## Spivey378

BruinEd03 said:


> Do you know if they were the same size or were they larger than the old ones? Also, I wonder what they do with the old TVs.


The only equipment I say looked like router boxes, which leads me to believe that they will be hooked up to the existing TVs to provide more functionality. Alternatively, the TVs that were to be installed were not in the hallway as I was leaving.

I asked the guy what kind of equipment they were installing and he said “TVs.” I then asked if they would have streaming capability and he said “Yup.”


----------



## mrsap

Jen0107c said:


> View attachment 680266View attachment 680267


Thank you so much! Have a great time!!!


----------



## kungaloosh22

Pyotr said:


> A few random thoughts from our stay.
> 
> The bus to Epcot sucks. It makes a stop at ft. Wilderness to pick up people and took seemingly forever to get there.
> 
> The roll put couch was pretty comfortable. The kids were arguing who was going to get to sleep with mom, so we had both of them in the queen with her. I got great sleep.
> 
> I have never been more rushed during a meal than I was at Artist Point.
> 
> Geyser Point was excellent as always.
> 
> Every CM was great.
> 
> And finally, I brought home a case of the Covid as a souvenir. Sucks, but it is what it is.



Ugh, I hope you're feeling better, or that you do so soon! 

Your other comments ring true to me.


----------



## Spivey378

Pyotr said:


> A few random thoughts from our stay.
> 
> The bus to Epcot sucks. It makes a stop at ft. Wilderness to pick up people and took seemingly forever to get there.
> 
> The roll put couch was pretty comfortable. The kids were arguing who was going to get to sleep with mom, so we had both of them in the queen with her. I got great sleep.
> 
> I have never been more rushed during a meal than I was at Artist Point.
> 
> Geyser Point was excellent as always.
> 
> Every CM was great.
> 
> And finally, I brought home a case of the Covid as a souvenir. Sucks, but it is what it is.



I got covid while at Copper Creek last week too. Started on Wednesday. 

I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi BLT/ Kidani ower here.  I have stayed at Boulder Ridge but never CC.  Have a 1 bedroom reserved for my daughter, son-in-law & grandson (who turns 1 on the visit).   Are there high chairs in villas or can they be requested?
****Also I read Pack n Plays are no longer provided?  
Thanks Maria


----------



## Kathymford

I have been combing the thread and the Touring plans site as I want to put our room request in for November very soon. This will be our first stay CCV side and first stay in a 2-bedroom ever! I'm having a hard time deciding which side I want to be on; facing the Boulder Ridge pool or the main pool. I do know I want a high floor (6th preferably). Please give me all of your opinons!


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Kathymford said:


> I have been combing the thread and the Touring plans site as I want to put our room request in for November very soon. This will be our first stay CCV side and first stay in a 2-bedroom ever! I'm having a hard time deciding which side I want to be on; facing the Boulder Ridge pool or the main pool. I do know I want a high floor (6th preferably). Please give me all of your opinons!


We had a very nice stay in May on the 5th floor facing the main pool. Touring Plans does have some room views posted and I used their site to request my room after looking at the pictures, which were accurate.


----------



## VicarJT

The top floors seem to all have a solid balcony, and the one time we were in one, it was darker in the room and we had to stand to see the view. So we always request floors 3-5 to avoid that situation. We prefer Boulder Ridge side because it’s quieter, but YMMV.


----------



## princesslover

Spivey378 said:


> I got covid while at Copper Creek last week too. Started on Wednesday.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better!


Make that a third. We got home this past Wednesday and I also had Covid.


----------



## princesslover

Kathymford said:


> I have been combing the thread and the Touring plans site as I want to put our room request in for November very soon. This will be our first stay CCV side and first stay in a 2-bedroom ever! I'm having a hard time deciding which side I want to be on; facing the Boulder Ridge pool or the main pool. I do know I want a high floor (6th preferably). Please give me all of your opinons!



**Edited to add this is room 6127**

We were there June 19-29 and we’re on the 6th floor facing the CC pool and lake. Keep in mind those are privacy balconies and you need to stand to see outside.  Here’s a pic of our view.  You can see the MK fireworks and boat parade.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Kathymford said:


> I have been combing the thread and the Touring plans site as I want to put our room request in for November very soon. This will be our first stay CCV side and first stay in a 2-bedroom ever! I'm having a hard time deciding which side I want to be on; facing the Boulder Ridge pool or the main pool. I do know I want a high floor (6th preferably). Please give me all of your opinons!



Here are some pictures from room 5131 (2 bedroom) that show the view from the living room and the balcony facing the main pool.  The balcony spans the whole front of the villa and has plenty of sitting room.


----------



## Kathymford

princesslover said:


> We were there June 19-29 and we’re on the 6th floor facing the CC pool and lake. Keep in mind those are privacy balconies and you need to stand to see outside.  Here’s a pic of our view.  You can see the MK fireworks and boat parade.


I don't love that type of balcony, but you can't beat that view! What floor/room was this?


JoeyPeligroso said:


> Here are some pictures from room 5131 (2 bedroom) that show the view from the living room and the balcony facing the main pool.  The balcony spans the whole front of the villa and has plenty of sitting room.


How did you like being on that side of the building? It seems like most people talk about the other side (facing the main pool). I do like that giant balcony!


----------



## pixieprincess925

Kathymford said:


> I have been combing the thread and the Touring plans site as I want to put our room request in for November very soon. This will be our first stay CCV side and first stay in a 2-bedroom ever! I'm having a hard time deciding which side I want to be on; facing the Boulder Ridge pool or the main pool. I do know I want a high floor (6th preferably). Please give me all of your opinons!


It doesn't matter what you request. CCV room assigners try their very best to give you the opposite of what you request (at least that's been my experience the past 3 years...


----------



## mrsap




----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Kathymford said:


> How did you like being on that side of the building? It seems like most people talk about the other side (facing the main pool). I do like that giant balcony!


It was great we liked it a lot! From an orientation perspective, the pictures that I shared are facing the main pool rather then the boulder ridge side of the same CCV wing of WL. There is another wing of the wilderness lodge that faces the same pool, however, those rooms are not associated with CCV - They are hotel rooms only.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

pixieprincess925 said:


> It doesn't matter what you request. CCV room assigners try their very best to give you the opposite of what you request (at least that's been my experience the past 3 years...



I was fortunate to get the exact room that I requested on this trip. I use the room request tool in touring plans. I believe that they send a fax on your behalf at a certain time point. This is the first time that I have used that tool, but I was successful.


----------



## princesslover

Kathymford said:


> I don't love that type of balcony, but you can't beat that view! What floor/room was this?
> 
> How did you like being on that side of the building? It seems like most people talk about the other side (facing the main pool). I do like that giant balcony!



Sorry should have said in my comment. Room 6127.  I think I had requested 6129 so they came pretty close!  Yes, the view was perfect. Because you are so high up you don’t notice any noise from the pool.  I didn’t HATE the balcony but planning to request 5th floor next time for a different experience.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Does anyone happen to know if the picnic tables on the screened in porch in the cabins are bolted down to the floor?


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

figmentfinesse said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the picnic tables on the screened in porch in the cabins are bolted down to the floor?


No, they are not bolted down, but they are quite heavily constructed.


----------



## badeacon

figmentfinesse said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the picnic tables on the screened in porch in the cabins are bolted down to the floor?


Are you hoping to take one home with you?


----------



## figmentfinesse

badeacon said:


> Are you hoping to take one home with you?


----------



## deerh

We had a great stay in mid-May. Room 4109/4111. Nice views and great time. We love our CCV! However, was wondering if anyone staying in 2022 received a "survey" from Disney/DVC? We usually get one right after our stay, but not this time. There was a few "hiccups" at our stay, and wanted to let the "powers that be" know about them. But, no survey.... Weird.. We always get one.

I DO wish they had a few more restaurants to choose from. We don't do character dinners/breakfast/etc.. So that knocks out 1 restaurant that was great 2-3-4 years ago. I am sure it is good now, but not for $55-65/pp for characters.....


----------



## pixieprincess925

deerh said:


> was wondering if anyone staying in 2022 received a "survey" from Disney/DVC? We usually get one right after our stay, but not this time. There was a few "hiccups" at our stay, and wanted to let the "powers that be" know about them. But, no survey



We stayed end of May also. No survey and no response to the email I sent outlining the hiccups/issues we encountered at the hotel. They did send an email thanking me for the positive comments I made in the email. Almost like their in denial there are issues or don't want to hear it... 

It makes me sad because I love CCV, but I'm starting to wonder if I really want to make the effort to return to a badly maintained hotel...


----------



## mrsap

Disney Characters Crash Disney’s Wilderness Lodge​


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hello everyone. We visited WL/CCV during our first family visit to WDW a few days ago. Part of our trip was visiting the parks but also to tour some resorts for a potential DVC purchase. 

We loved WL so much we ate at Whispering Canyon on our first night and visited two more times during our stay. We are on the west of the country so VGC was our initial goal for getting into DVC. After finding out that WL is from the same designer and looking at photos/videos online we knew we had to visit and stay. 

As we wrapped up negotiations with our guide he was able to offer us a small contract at CCV along with our Riviera purchase (we told our guide that there is a 70% chance our RVA points are for trying to stay at CCV at 7 months if we can). 

Now that we also have some points at CCV we are much happier knowing we can book a few nights for each trip at WL. It's such a magical place!

Just booked our welcome home trip and we start that trip with 4 nights at CCV in late May 2023


----------



## Pens Fan

NVDISFamily said:


> Hello everyone. We visited WL/CCV during our first family visit to WDW a few days ago. Part of our trip was visiting the parks but also to tour some resorts for a potential DVC purchase.
> 
> We loved WL so much we ate at Whispering Canyon on our first night and visited two more times during our stay. We are on the west of the country so VGC was our initial goal for getting into DVC. After finding out that WL is from the same designer and looking at photos/videos online we knew we had to visit and stay.
> 
> As we wrapped up negotiations with our guide he was able to offer us a small contract at CCV along with our Riviera purchase (we told our guide that there is a 70% chance our RVA points are for trying to stay at CCV at 7 months if we can).
> 
> Now that we also have some points at CCV we are much happier knowing we can book a few nights for each trip at WL. It's such a magical place!
> 
> Just booked our welcome home trip and we start that trip with 4 nights at CCV in late May 2023


Welcome home!!! CCV is a our favorite resort.  It's 1 of our 2 our home resorts and our home away from home.  Like you, the architecture is just our style so we knew we'd love it.  But until we bought here we didn't realize the advantage of being able to escape the parks - without an ADR - and just hang at Territory Lounge (chardonnay fondue anyone ?? ) and then stroll down to Geyser Point for a late dinner and watching the Electric Water Pageant.  And yes, Whispering Canyon is great and often an easy last minute ADR or walk up.  Overall I think the Wilderness Lodge restaurants are some of the best on property that can be available with little or no advanced planning. We have often been overwhelmed with the crowds in the parks and just wanted a safe place to land and get a nice dinner.  CCV fits that bill 100%!!!


----------



## mrsap

NVDISFamily said:


> Hello everyone. We visited WL/CCV during our first family visit to WDW a few days ago. Part of our trip was visiting the parks but also to tour some resorts for a potential DVC purchase.
> 
> We loved WL so much we ate at Whispering Canyon on our first night and visited two more times during our stay. We are on the west of the country so VGC was our initial goal for getting into DVC. After finding out that WL is from the same designer and looking at photos/videos online we knew we had to visit and stay.
> 
> As we wrapped up negotiations with our guide he was able to offer us a small contract at CCV along with our Riviera purchase (we told our guide that there is a 70% chance our RVA points are for trying to stay at CCV at 7 months if we can).
> 
> Now that we also have some points at CCV we are much happier knowing we can book a few nights for each trip at WL. It's such a magical place!
> 
> Just booked our welcome home trip and we start that trip with 4 nights at CCV in late May 2023


and Congrats!! I’ll add you to Page 1! Do you know your Use Year?


----------



## NVDISFamily

Sorry didn't ask in my first post.... can I ask for any suggestions on what rooms we should ask for? We booked a 2BR (dedicated) and a studio for our group of 11. I think a view looking at the pool would be good or would it be better to stay on the lower floors and just run out the doors and go to the pool? Going to try and get in at least one or one and a half MK days while we are at CCV before we get over to Riviera for the rest of our trip


----------



## NVDISFamily

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! I’ll add you to Page 1! Do you know your Use Year?


December


----------



## Pens Fan

NVDISFamily said:


> Sorry didn't ask in my first post.... can I ask for any suggestions on what rooms we should ask for? We booked a 2BR (dedicated) and a studio for our group of 11. I think a view looking at the pool would be good or would it be better to stay on the lower floors and just run out the doors and go to the pool? Going to try and get in at least one or one and a half MK days while we are at CCV before we get over to Riviera for the rest of our trip



We also stay in dedicated 2BR's and always ask for a water view room.  We also ask that we not have one of the rooms on the top floors that have the enclosed, dormer style balconies.  You can't see anything unless you are standing, and the balconies are individual to each room vs just one long one spread throughout the entire unit.  We don't always get what we want, but it never hurts to ask.  Check out my picture on this page (post 4864) https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...-lovers-group•.3631019/page-244#post-63765323.  

It was room 4113.  We loved it and the view.  We spent a lot of time out on that balcony.  As far as access to the pool, that's not a big deal for us (all adults and often travel in cooler temperatures), so I can't really speak to that aspect.  But the lodge really isn't all that large compared to some resorts, and with the layout you're not that far from anything.


----------



## deerh

pixieprincess925 said:


> We stayed end of May also. No survey and no response to the email I sent outlining the hiccups/issues we encountered at the hotel. They did send an email thanking me for the positive comments I made in the email. Almost like their in denial there are issues or don't want to hear it...
> 
> It makes me sad because I love CCV, but I'm starting to wonder if I really want to make the effort to return to a badly maintained hotel...


It was weird this time as we stay at DVC 2-3 times/year. (See my signature!) We ALWAYS get a survey with our stay, and this is the first time we never got anything... Guess Chapek is lowering even DVC standards......


----------



## Rolem

Pyotr said:


> A few random thoughts from our stay.
> 
> The bus to Epcot sucks. It makes a stop at ft. Wilderness to pick up people and took seemingly forever to get there.
> 
> The roll put couch was pretty comfortable. The kids were arguing who was going to get to sleep with mom, so we had both of them in the queen with her. I got great sleep.
> 
> I have never been more rushed during a meal than I was at Artist Point.
> 
> Geyser Point was excellent as always.
> 
> Every CM was great.
> 
> And finally, I brought home a case of the Covid as a souvenir. Sucks, but it is what it is.


We just got back from 2 weeks at CC, one week in a 2 BD and one week in a cabin. This was our big welcome visit (with a year of planning). All 5 of us got covid by the second or third day... My advice to everyone is to pack cold medicine and throat spray. Great villa to quarantine however.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hi CCV family. I hope you can help with some more questions for our visit. Trying to figure out the boats and other options to get around the area. Going to try and avoid renting a car for the entire trip this time and only go get the car on our resort transfer day after we have to check out of CCV/WL.

We did Whispering Canyon last trip so I want to consider getting over to Trails End. Is there a direct boat from WL over to the camp?

Also might consider going the other direction and checking out the Grand Floridian for some stuff as an option. I know we can take the boat to MK and walk or do the monorail. Is there also a boat that goes to GF or Poly from MK or is it better to try the monorail?


----------



## badeacon

NVDISFamily said:


> Hi CCV family. I hope you can help with some more questions for our visit. Trying to figure out the boats and other options to get around the area. Going to try and avoid renting a car for the entire trip this time and only go get the car on our resort transfer day after we have to check out of CCV/WL.
> 
> We did Whispering Canyon last trip so I want to consider getting over to Trails End. Is there a direct boat from WL over to the camp?
> 
> Also might consider going the other direction and checking out the Grand Floridian for some stuff as an option. I know we can take the boat to MK and walk or do the monorail. Is there also a boat that goes to GF or Poly from MK or is it better to try the monorail?


At present time, no boat to Fort Wilderness, but bus runs very often from lodge to Fort wilderness. also no boat from CCV to GF, would take boat to MK and then either monorail or walk to GF.


----------



## pooh2001

For an  upper floor studio I would ask for a room with only a shower - what we normal do at home
Other wise it looks like if you want a studio with a tub you will end up with a room on the first floor - not where I would want to be


----------



## wnielsen1

pooh2001 said:


> For an  upper floor studio I would ask for a room with only a shower - what we normal do at home
> Other wise it looks like if you want a studio with a tub you will end up with a room on the first floor - not where I would want to be


It's not something you request.  Whether you are using DVC points or paying cash through Disney, it is a bookable category.  If you book Deluxe Studio, you get the tub.  If you want the shower, you need to specifically book Deluxe Studio with Walk In Shower.


----------



## NVDISFamily

wnielsen1 said:


> It's not something you request.  Whether you are using DVC points or paying cash through Disney, it is a bookable category.  If you book Deluxe Studio, you get the tub.  If you want the shower, you need to specifically book Deluxe Studio with Walk In Shower.


I just booked the normal one. My mom, dad, and our kids are going to stay in it. Sounds like we will be on two different floors likely but that should not be an issue. Seems like CCV is a smaller resort. Any other differences that are significant. Might ask my parents what they prefer.


----------



## wbleek

Hello CCV family, for our next trip we have booked a grand villa for the whole gang. Has anyone experience with getting dinner from Whispering Canyon. We would love to use our dining room but still like to enjoy their entrees.
I'd greatly appreciate your insight


----------



## NVDISFamily

wbleek said:


> Hello CCV family, for our next trip we have booked a grand villa for the whole gang. Has anyone experience with getting dinner from Whispering Canyon. We would love to use our dining room but still like to enjoy their entrees.
> I'd greatly appreciate your insight



Hello neighbor! We just changed our reservation to go from two rooms into one grand villa for the whole party for our first welcome home trip. Had to take advantage of the new 100% borrowing rules to do so, but heck it’s worth it for a magical stay. This will likely mean I’ll be trying to get another contract in the next few years……….

I did some research and there doesn’t seem to be too much info out there related to food from restaurants to your villa. If this was a goal of mine I’d first expect it to cost a premium on top of what I would pay in person (room service is almost always a premium) and call the the WL concierge to see what they can do for you. Disney tends to be reasonable and try to make magic happen for guests as long as those guests are willing to pay a premium 

I really liked our visit to Whispering Canyon on our last WDW trip and was surprised that I enjoyed the attitude and over the top nature of the service staff. I also gave it back too when my coffee cup was empty by balancing it on my head to get their attention. They played along and it was fun. I almost would rather take my party to the restaurant to experience the madness……


----------



## scoobdoo

badeacon said:


> At present time, no boat to Fort Wilderness, but bus runs very often from lodge to Fort wilderness. also no boat from CCV to GF, would take boat to MK and then either monorail or walk to GF.



how long would that walk be?


----------



## NVDISFamily

scoobdoo said:


> how long would that walk be?


My research on YouTube says it’s a 15 to 20 min walk from the MK boats to GF. We really wanted to check out some of the food options during our last trip but didn’t have time so we might spend a few hours at GF on one of our resort days.


----------



## cellomom

NVDISFamily said:


> I know we can take the boat to MK and walk or do the monorail. Is there also a boat that goes to GF or Poly from MK or is it better to try the monorail?



Yes there is a boat from MK to Poly and GF


----------



## Cinderella072004

Cynister said:


> Help, I'm so confused!
> 
> I'm searching for the cabin #s of rooms that have good fireworks views from the porch. I've searched this thread, the forum, & other websites & have found info that seems to be conflicting so now I'm just not sure what I'm looking at. I've seen some people say that the lower #s (in blue below) have good fireworks views, & I've seen others say the highest #s (in purple). Given the island in the middle & the direction the cabins face, it just doesn't seem correct that both extremes can see it? Please help me understand! Thanks
> View attachment 678610


I was also confused when researching but now I have stayed in both locations . Yes we did see fireworks from both spots. The cabins down to the right we had a view of contemporary and BLT pools and building and then fireworks the view from cabins on top left we saw monorail and side of contemporary and fireworks but a smaller view . I’ll look for pictures of both views it’s been a few years.


----------



## Cinderella072004

Cynister said:


> Help, I'm so confused!
> 
> I'm searching for the cabin #s of rooms that have good fireworks views from the porch. I've searched this thread, the forum, & other websites & have found info that seems to be conflicting so now I'm just not sure what I'm looking at. I've seen some people say that the lower #s (in blue below) have good fireworks views, & I've seen others say the highest #s (in purple). Given the island in the middle & the direction the cabins face, it just doesn't seem correct that both extremes can see it? Please help me understand! Thanks
> View attachment 678610


Ok I found some pictures  the electric parade and large contemporary building are from the cabin that was almost the last one on the right of the above map. The more narrow view was a cabin from left side of map.


----------



## BamaGuy44

We had our Welcome Home trip in May, a split of Boardwalk and Copper Creek. MAN did we love CC! The whole thing of the amazing lobby, laid back vibe, and feeling like you're a hundred miles from the chaos of the parks. Awesome, but you all already know that lol.

We did no room request, but we had a studio on the 1st floor looking at the pool, near the door that comes out right by the salon. AMAZING. Steps from the pool, easy walk across to the Lobby or Roaring Fork, short walk to the boat. I would take that spot every time!

*Question for you owners*: I've heard it's hard to get studios, even at 11 months because of all the Cabin points. Have you found that true? We actually booked this studio at 5 months but maybe we just got very lucky. We usually go in  Late Sep/ Early Oct or in May.

Thanks!


----------



## wnielsen1

BamaGuy44 said:


> We had our Welcome Home trip in May, a split of Boardwalk and Copper Creek. MAN did we love CC! The whole thing of the amazing lobby, laid back vibe, and feeling like you're a hundred miles from the chaos of the parks. Awesome, but you all already know that lol.
> 
> We did no room request, but we had a studio on the 1st floor looking at the pool, near the door that comes out right by the salon. AMAZING. Steps from the pool, easy walk across to the Lobby or Roaring Fork, short walk to the boat. I would take that spot every time!
> 
> *Question for you owners*: I've heard it's hard to get studios, even at 11 months because of all the Cabin points. Have you found that true? We actually booked this studio at 5 months but maybe we just got very lucky. We usually go in  Late Sep/ Early Oct or in May.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it's tougher but like many resorts it depends on time of year, etc.  Summer is easier, Fall is difficult, December is really difficult.  Don't forget that there are 2 types of studios at CCV - you had a Deluxe Studio (with a tub).  There are also Deluxe Studios with walk in showers (no tub) that are on the the other floors.  Both are difficult to book.


----------



## tinkerjo

We are staying at CC in January(renting points) and DD would like mousekeeping a couple times during our stay. I think she said this is extra. How do you set that up? Personally I say we can pick up and keep it clean but she says we are on vacation and we shouldn’t clean too much


----------



## wnielsen1

tinkerjo said:


> We are staying at CC in January(renting points) and DD would like mousekeeping a couple times during our stay. I think she said this is extra. How do you set that up? Personally I say we can pick up and keep it clean but she says we are on vacation and we shouldn’t clean too much


Let them know at the front desk when you check in (stop by even if you did online check in).


----------



## tinkerjo

wnielsen1 said:


> Let them know at the front desk when you check in (stop by even if you did online check in).


Thank you.


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

*flipflopsandpitstops*September 2020*August*


----------



## mrsap

flipflopsandpitstops said:


> *flipflopsandpitstops*September 2020*August*


 I’ll be happy to add you!!


----------



## Maria_Ohana

mrsap said:


> View attachment 266811
> 
> *to The Official Copper Creek Villas & Cabins Owners & Lovers Group!*
> 
> Feel free to come in and discuss your upcoming CCV or DVC Resort vacations!
> 
> 
> ***ATTENTION NEW *_*CCV OWNERS***_
> 
> If you'd like to be listed on page 1, under the Owners Lineup, please post your information string like this:
> *mrsap*August 2017*October
> 
> (your user name, Year/month you became members/Use Year)*
> *Thank you!!*
> 
> 
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**
> 
> ​*THE COPPER CREEK VILLAS OWNERS LINEUP!*
> 
> *(OWNER/PURCHASE DATE/UY)*
> 
> 
> *2017 MEMBERS*
> 
> *mrsap*August 2017*October
> 
> hamilkm*March 2017*December
> 
> ZZomers*August 2017*
> 
> NewEngland47*
> 
> Kungaloosh22*May 2017*April*
> 
> *denlo and wdrl*April 2017**
> 
> *shairpdrh*Sept 2017*December
> 
> MrsRoyale*April 2017*April*
> 
> *Chantia Thompson *Sept 2017*
> 
> Anitatina*Oct 2017*October
> 
> pixieprincess925*Oct 17*April
> 
> GrandCalifornian*Aug 17*March
> 
> Deerh*Sept 2017
> 
> Strikan*April 2017*December
> 
> RRB*Sept 2017*December*
> 
> _*DisneyHeather*March 17*June
> 
> viper17d*March 17*December
> 
> IndianaRRT*June 17*December
> 
> CruiseboundnKY*Oct 17*June
> 
> Hogwartsdropout*Oct 17*June
> 
> OfftoDWD*May 2017*December
> 
> BeckyKarstetter*Oct 17*June
> 
> Henwen88*Oct 17*December
> 
> Poohbuddy*November 17*June
> 
> HookdonWDW*March 17*Dec
> 
> Kellyarms20*May 2017*May
> 
> bradf*November 2017*June
> 
> debedo*June 2017*December
> 
> Eeyore1978*July 2017*
> 
> Clara Fett*November 2017*June
> 
> belsam*Dec 2017*October
> 
> Capang*June 2017*December
> 
> Chrissy2270*December 2017*
> 
> pineapplepalms*December 2017*
> 
> *Libertybell7*Sept 2017*April*
> 
> *valstew*September 17*April*_
> 
> *luckytobeme88*July 17*March
> 
> KLHchemist*July 17*December
> 
> jarestel*July 2017*December
> 
> petermac*October2017*June*
> 
> *hawk17*July 2017*December
> 
> MrGreek*September 2017*April*
> 
> 
> _*2018 MEMBERS*
> 
> *DSLRuser*January*August
> 
> LënuSëkahsëni*Jan 2018*Dec
> 
> cusegoose*January 2018*June
> 
> ajtour*January 2018*August
> 
> iheartglaciers*Feb 2018*Oct
> 
> rwalker4*February 2018*August
> 
> Weaver*February 2018*June
> 
> ILoveMyKellen*Feb 2018*Sept
> 
> harbourxie*March 2018*October*
> 
> *jacquieone*March 2018*October
> 
> Jenfromnj*March 2018*Dec
> 
> Princessmocha*March 2018*Oct
> 
> Lauraf*April 2018*December
> 
> GMatisse*Feb 2018*September*
> 
> *ECMD2018*April 2018*June
> 
> PadreUSAF*March 2018*Feb
> 
> Dolewhipdreams*May 18*Dec
> 
> robertandalyssa*May 2018
> 
> Just Peachy*May 2018*June
> 
> hecmd23*April 2018*
> 
> Buzz's Buddy*April 2018*Dec*_
> 
> *Spacemountainyeti*May 18*
> 
> yesdnil*May 2018*December
> 
> Jose 237*March 2018*
> 
> Meridamonkey*June 2018*Dec
> 
> RL Gutz*April 2018*
> 
> Tarheelgirl1975*June 2018*Feb
> 
> Ohana2011*June 2018*August
> 
> Mageemommy*July 2018*
> 
> Bgdude*July 2018*February
> 
> Richsole*July 2018*
> 
> BWV dreamin*July 2018*Sept
> 
> lovin'fl*July 2018* August
> 
> vdh730*August 2018*June
> 
> osw@ld*Sept 2018*August
> 
> Oozma_kappa*Sept 2018*April
> 
> BooandLucy*Sept 2018*April
> 
> 1971DBday*Sept 2018*Feb
> 
> Madgali2000*Sept 2018*
> 
> Stitch808*Sept 2018*August
> 
> blackdogg*Sept 18*December
> 
> MilesMouse*Sept 2018*Sept
> 
> Pooh12863*Sept 2018*Dec
> 
> Leesha.Monster*Aug 18*March
> 
> Toll*January 2018*August
> 
> Memorymakerfor4*Sept 18*Mar
> 
> FFMickey*Sept 2018*August
> 
> alieila*July 2018*February
> 
> Queenof2princesses*Sept18*Ap
> 
> Shellyb84*Sept 2018*June
> 
> DonnerB*May 2018*December
> 
> Poohbears#1fan*Oct 2018*Feb
> 
> Redvines2001*May2018*Dec
> 
> Flyinghawaiian*Nov 18*Dec
> 
> hetzzeltj*November 2018*Sept
> 
> SweetSerenity***November* *2018***June
> 
> DisneyLore*November2018*June
> 
> Infobahn*December 2018*June
> 
> Spridell *December 2018* April
> 
> Keetchino * August 2018 * Sept
> 
> patclairesmom*July 2018*Dec
> 
> minnieking*December2018*Feb
> 
> Dis-Fam-2018*Dec 2018*June
> 
> ksromack*October 2018*April
> 
> Meredith Gardner*Nov 18*June
> 
> TheHill’s*December2018*June
> 
> luvmychaos*January 2018*
> 
> pasofan*July 2018*February
> 
> Kerepka625*October 2018*Dec*
> 
> *GabeGlz*August 2018*Sept*
> 
> *jwsqrdplus2*June 2018*February*
> 
> *Suzanne718*November 2018*June*
> 
> *jwhite2004*September 2018*March*
> 
> *t_liz92*August 2018*April
> 
> LoverDisney*October 2018*March
> 
> MJ NJ*December 2018*August
> 
> cgodzyk*February2018*August
> 
> Disney and the Dude*Nov 18*Dec*
> 
> 
> 
> *2019 MEMBERS *
> 
> *TrixiMouse*Jan **2019*February
> 
> MiniMN*February 2019*Sept
> 
> jenushkask8s*Feb 2019*August
> 
> storey13*February 2019*Aug
> 
> oswald-the-lucky-rabbit*Feb 19*Sept
> 
> LutheranChick82*Feb 2019*Sept
> 
> jphcoffeeboy*Feb 2019*Sept
> 
> Avery&Todd*Feb 2019*Sept
> 
> Gaugersaurus*Feb 2019*Sept
> 
> Brian Rodriguez*January 2019*August
> 
> sachilles*March 2019*October
> 
> MB_Ellie*March 2019*October
> 
> nyJedi*March2019*October
> 
> PADude*March 2019*October
> 
> Ed134*March 2019*October
> 
> cherylsmike*April 2019*Feb
> 
> DisneyCowgirl*March 2019*Oct
> 
> Philsfan77*March 2019*Dec
> 
> Pens Fan*May 2019*September
> 
> PrincessFionasMom*May 2019*June
> 
> Graemeo* 2019*December*
> 
> *C.R.*May 2019*December
> 
> Blaine*May2019*December
> 
> ThisIsJason*June 2019*Dec
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall19*May2019*Dec
> 
> jkmcghav*April 2019*February*
> 
> *minbz*July 2019*October
> 
> TinkerTracy*October 2019*April
> 
> badeacon*August 2019*February
> 
> tntbrd*August 2019*August
> 
> Crystal in Nc*February 2019*September
> 
> Dandesun*March 2019*October
> 
> crk1977**_*November 2019*June
> 
> skoven*June 2019*August
> 
> AnthonyVito*April 2019*October*_
> 
> *Mumof4mice*January 2019*December
> 
> Maria_Ohans*March 2019*August*





mrsap said:


> *2020 MEMBERS *
> 
> *DVCsloth*January 2020* March*
> 
> *Lorana*June 2020*September
> 
> ChipNdale8887*July 2020*June
> 
> Lorrie7429*July 2020*August
> 
> Nicstress*July 2020*March
> 
> PurdueTodd*Sept 2020*Dec
> 
> BrianR*September 2020*March
> 
> aimeel*September 2020*April
> 
> retlaw_yensid*Sept 2020*Sept*
> 
> _*thelittledipster*Oct 2020*Sept
> 
> andeesings*Oct 2020*August
> 
> flipflopsandpitstops*Sept 2020*Aug*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*2021 MEMBERS*_
> 
> _*RanDIZ*January 2021*December*_
> 
> *MonaMN*March 2021*October
> 
> disneylandfan*February 21*Sept
> 
> HibernationTour*May 2021*Feb
> 
> kandlsutton*Sept 2021*August
> 
> AlldayIdreamaboutDisney*Nov 21*Sept
> 
> Spivey378*November 2021*October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 MEMBERS
> 
> 
> bdphill22*February 2022*March
> 
> NVDISFamily*July 2022*December
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS*
> 
> _*Copper Creek Villas & Cabins
> 801 Timberline Drive
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830*_
> 
> *Front Desk: (407) 824-3200
> Fax: (407) 824-3508
> 
> CHECK IN TIME (HOTEL GUESTS)- 3:00 PM
> CHECK IN TIME (DVC GUESTS)- 4:00 PM
> 
> CCV officially opened on July 17, 2017!
> 
> *If you were to purchase a DVC contract for CCV, it would expire on January 31, 2068.*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCV&C ROOM TYPES*
> 
> *View attachment 275679*
> 
> 
> **All units provide a washer/dryer, except the Deluxe Studio*
> **For those staying in a Deluxe Studio, you still have a way to wash your clothes! CCV has provided a dedicated Laundry Room located on the 4th Floor of the Wilderness Lodge for your use! If you go to Laundryview.com, you will actually be able to track your washer/dryer as it's running!
> 
> **All units provide a full kitchen, except for the Deluxe Studio which has a kitchenette.*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCV&C ROOMS AND VIRTUAL TOURS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STUDIO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BEDROOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 BEDROOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3 BEDROOM *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CABIN*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCV FLOOR PLAN*
> 
> Direct Link
> 
> Courtesy of @GrandCalifornian
> 
> 
> 
> *CCV&C 2021 POINTS CHART *
> 
> *2021 CCV POINTS CHART*
> 
> 
> 
> *POOLS*
> 
> *Copper Creek Springs Pool* - The main pool, heated, with a 67-foot waterslide built into the rocks! Two whirlpool spas are also available.
> 
> *Boulder Ridge Cove Pool* - *New* This pool is a zero-entry pool, has 6 shaded seating areas (which are first come first serve), as well as a whirlpool spa.
> 
> *Kids Water Play Area - *Fun area for small children! Includes small water slides and a large bucket that pours water over the children below!
> 
> *Poolside Games and Parties* - see activity calendar for times and info.
> 
> *Copper Creek Spring's Geyser* - located next to the pool area - beautiful to look at!
> 
> **Life Jackets are available for children of all sizes.
> 
> *There are lifeguards during operational hours.*
> 
> 
> *ACTIVITIES*
> 
> *Electrical Water Pageant* - nightly
> *Movies Under the Stars *- see activity calendar for times and movies
> *Campfire Marshmallow Roast - *see activity calendar for times
> *Buttons and Bells Game Arcade*
> *Tennis Courts*
> *Boat & Bike Rentals
> Sturdy Branches Health Club*
> *Fishing Excursions - *additional fee
> *Magic Cookie Hour* - additional fee
> *Salon by the Springs* - additional fee
> 
> 
> *JULY ACTIVITY CALENDAR *
> 
> View attachment 684315
> 
> 
> *RESTAURANTS*
> 
> *STORYBOOK DINING at ARTIST POINT* - Meet characters from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - Dinner
> 
> *GEYSER POINT BAR & GRILL* - Counter service with beautiful lake views (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner)
> 
> *WHISPERING CANYON CAFE *- Family style/AYCTE - (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner)
> 
> *ROARING FORK *- Counter Service - (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner) (Refillable Mug Location)
> 
> *TERRITORY LOUNGE *- Snacks/Beer,Wine,Spirits
> 
> 
> *STORES ON PROPERTY*
> 
> *The Wilderness Lodge Mercantile - *Open daily (snacks, drinks, apparel, and souvenirs)
> 
> 
> *TRANSPORTATION/PARKING*
> 
> *Bus - *To most areas throughout Disney World
> *Watercraft -* (To MK, Contemporary Resort & Fort Wilderness Resort)
> *Disney's Magical Express* - complimentary when arriving from/going to Orlando
> International Airport
> *Standard Parking* - complimentary
> *Valet Parking* - additional fee
> 
> 
> 
> *RESORT MAP*
> 
> View attachment 275687
> 
> **PHOTO COURTESY OF THEMOUSEFORLESS.COM AND GRANDCALIFORNIAN*
> 
> 
> *ROOM TOTALS *
> 
> View attachment 446432
> 
> 
> *CCV FLOOR PLAN*
> 
> View attachment 558272
> View attachment 558271
> 
> *DIRECT LINK TO PICTURES
> 
> 
> *FLOOR PLANS COURTESY OF GRANDCALIFORNIAN
> 
> 
> 
> ROOM VIEWS:
> 
> **Please feel free to post your room view pictures, along with your room numbers, and I'll be happy to reference your post! Thank you in advance for sharing!**
> 
> 
> *STUDIO*
> 
> *ROOM 1135*
> 
> **ROOM 1151
> 
> *ROOM 1164
> 
> *ROOM 2123*
> 
> **ROOM 3128*
> 
> **ROOM 4121
> 
> *ROOM 6111
> 
> *ROOM 6112
> 
> *ROOM 6122
> 
> *ROOM 6134*
> 
> **ROOM 6135*
> 
> **ROOM 7111*
> 
> **ROOM 7114*
> 
> **ROOM 7119*
> 
> **ROOM 3115 *(Alternate Studio)
> 
> **ROOM 7115* (Alternate Studio)
> 
> **ROOM 6115* (Alternate Studio)
> 
> 
> **ONE BEDROOM*
> 
> *ROOM 4109*
> 
> **ROOM 5107*
> 
> **ROOM 5110*
> 
> **ROOM 5110
> 
> *ROOM 5133
> 
> *ROOM 5310
> 
> *ROOM 7109
> 
> *ROOM 7117*
> 
> **ROOM 1138**  - HA Accessible
> 
> 
> *TWO BEDROOM*
> 
> *ROOM 1136
> 
> *ROOM 2120*
> 
> **ROOM 2131*
> 
> **ROOM 3126*
> 
> **ROOM 4113*
> 
> **ROOM 5129*
> 
> **ROOM 6108*
> 
> **ROOM 6113*
> 
> **ROOM 6126*
> 
> **ROOM 7108*
> 
> 
> **CCV CABINS**
> 
> **CABIN 8008*
> 
> **CABIN 8010*
> 
> **CABIN 8014 (HA Accessible)*
> 
> **CABIN 8019
> 
> *CABIN 8023
> 
> *CABIN 8024
> 
> *CABIN 8025
> 
> *CABIN 8026*
> 
> 
> View attachment 655423
> 
> *CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS*
> 
> Christmas Decorations have gone up most recently on the following dates:
> 
> 2019: 11/19
> 2020: 11/12
> 2021: 11/11
> 
> 
> 
> -Keep checking back for updates!
> 
> *Thank you to all who have contributed!
> ​


----------



## Maria_Ohana

mrsap said:


> View attachment 266811
> 
> *to The Official Copper Creek Villas & Cabins Owners & Lovers Group!*
> 
> Feel free to come in and discuss your upcoming CCV or DVC Resort vacations!
> 
> 
> ***ATTENTION NEW *_*CCV OWNERS***_
> 
> If you'd like to be listed on page 1, under the Owners Lineup, please post your information string like this:
> *mrsap*August 2017*October
> 
> (your user name, Year/month you became members/Use Year)*
> *Thank you!!*
> 
> 
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**
> 
> ​*THE COPPER CREEK VILLAS OWNERS LINEUP!*
> 
> *(OWNER/PURCHASE DATE/UY)*
> 
> 
> *2017 MEMBERS*
> 
> *mrsap*August 2017*October
> 
> hamilkm*March 2017*December
> 
> ZZomers*August 2017*
> 
> NewEngland47*
> 
> Kungaloosh22*May 2017*April*
> 
> *denlo and wdrl*April 2017**
> 
> *shairpdrh*Sept 2017*December
> 
> MrsRoyale*April 2017*April*
> 
> *Chantia Thompson *Sept 2017*
> 
> Anitatina*Oct 2017*October
> 
> pixieprincess925*Oct 17*April
> 
> GrandCalifornian*Aug 17*March
> 
> Deerh*Sept 2017
> 
> Strikan*April 2017*December
> 
> RRB*Sept 2017*December*
> 
> _*DisneyHeather*March 17*June
> 
> viper17d*March 17*December
> 
> IndianaRRT*June 17*December
> 
> CruiseboundnKY*Oct 17*June
> 
> Hogwartsdropout*Oct 17*June
> 
> OfftoDWD*May 2017*December
> 
> BeckyKarstetter*Oct 17*June
> 
> Henwen88*Oct 17*December
> 
> Poohbuddy*November 17*June
> 
> HookdonWDW*March 17*Dec
> 
> Kellyarms20*May 2017*May
> 
> bradf*November 2017*June
> 
> debedo*June 2017*December
> 
> Eeyore1978*July 2017*
> 
> Clara Fett*November 2017*June
> 
> belsam*Dec 2017*October
> 
> Capang*June 2017*December
> 
> Chrissy2270*December 2017*
> 
> pineapplepalms*December 2017*
> 
> *Libertybell7*Sept 2017*April*
> 
> *valstew*September 17*April*_
> 
> *luckytobeme88*July 17*March
> 
> KLHchemist*July 17*December
> 
> jarestel*July 2017*December
> 
> petermac*October2017*June*
> 
> *hawk17*July 2017*December
> 
> MrGreek*September 2017*April*
> 
> 
> _*2018 MEMBERS*
> 
> *DSLRuser*January*August
> 
> LënuSëkahsëni*Jan 2018*Dec
> 
> cusegoose*January 2018*June
> 
> ajtour*January 2018*August
> 
> iheartglaciers*Feb 2018*Oct
> 
> rwalker4*February 2018*August
> 
> Weaver*February 2018*June
> 
> ILoveMyKellen*Feb 2018*Sept
> 
> harbourxie*March 2018*October*
> 
> *jacquieone*March 2018*October
> 
> Jenfromnj*March 2018*Dec
> 
> Princessmocha*March 2018*Oct
> 
> Lauraf*April 2018*December
> 
> GMatisse*Feb 2018*September*
> 
> *ECMD2018*April 2018*June
> 
> PadreUSAF*March 2018*Feb
> 
> Dolewhipdreams*May 18*Dec
> 
> robertandalyssa*May 2018
> 
> Just Peachy*May 2018*June
> 
> hecmd23*April 2018*
> 
> Buzz's Buddy*April 2018*Dec*_
> 
> *Spacemountainyeti*May 18*
> 
> yesdnil*May 2018*December
> 
> Jose 237*March 2018*
> 
> Meridamonkey*June 2018*Dec
> 
> RL Gutz*April 2018*
> 
> Tarheelgirl1975*June 2018*Feb
> 
> Ohana2011*June 2018*August
> 
> Mageemommy*July 2018*
> 
> Bgdude*July 2018*February
> 
> Richsole*July 2018*
> 
> BWV dreamin*July 2018*Sept
> 
> lovin'fl*July 2018* August
> 
> vdh730*August 2018*June
> 
> osw@ld*Sept 2018*August
> 
> Oozma_kappa*Sept 2018*April
> 
> BooandLucy*Sept 2018*April
> 
> 1971DBday*Sept 2018*Feb
> 
> Madgali2000*Sept 2018*
> 
> Stitch808*Sept 2018*August
> 
> blackdogg*Sept 18*December
> 
> MilesMouse*Sept 2018*Sept
> 
> Pooh12863*Sept 2018*Dec
> 
> Leesha.Monster*Aug 18*March
> 
> Toll*January 2018*August
> 
> Memorymakerfor4*Sept 18*Mar
> 
> FFMickey*Sept 2018*August
> 
> alieila*July 2018*February
> 
> Queenof2princesses*Sept18*Ap
> 
> Shellyb84*Sept 2018*June
> 
> DonnerB*May 2018*December
> 
> Poohbears#1fan*Oct 2018*Feb
> 
> Redvines2001*May2018*Dec
> 
> Flyinghawaiian*Nov 18*Dec
> 
> hetzzeltj*November 2018*Sept
> 
> SweetSerenity***November* *2018***June
> 
> DisneyLore*November2018*June
> 
> Infobahn*December 2018*June
> 
> Spridell *December 2018* April
> 
> Keetchino * August 2018 * Sept
> 
> patclairesmom*July 2018*Dec
> 
> minnieking*December2018*Feb
> 
> Dis-Fam-2018*Dec 2018*June
> 
> ksromack*October 2018*April
> 
> Meredith Gardner*Nov 18*June
> 
> TheHill’s*December2018*June
> 
> luvmychaos*January 2018*
> 
> pasofan*July 2018*February
> 
> Kerepka625*October 2018*Dec*
> 
> *GabeGlz*August 2018*Sept*
> 
> *jwsqrdplus2*June 2018*February*
> 
> *Suzanne718*November 2018*June*
> 
> *jwhite2004*September 2018*March*
> 
> *t_liz92*August 2018*April
> 
> LoverDisney*October 2018*March
> 
> MJ NJ*December 2018*August
> 
> cgodzyk*February2018*August
> 
> Disney and the Dude*Nov 18*Dec*
> 
> 
> 
> *2019 MEMBERS *
> 
> *TrixiMouse*Jan **2019*February
> 
> MiniMN*February 2019*Sept
> 
> jenushkask8s*Feb 2019*August
> 
> storey13*February 2019*Aug
> 
> oswald-the-lucky-rabbit*Feb 19*Sept
> 
> LutheranChick82*Feb 2019*Sept
> 
> jphcoffeeboy*Feb 2019*Sept
> 
> Avery&Todd*Feb 2019*Sept
> 
> Gaugersaurus*Feb 2019*Sept
> 
> Brian Rodriguez*January 2019*August
> 
> sachilles*March 2019*October
> 
> MB_Ellie*March 2019*October
> 
> nyJedi*March2019*October
> 
> PADude*March 2019*October
> 
> Ed134*March 2019*October
> 
> cherylsmike*April 2019*Feb
> 
> DisneyCowgirl*March 2019*Oct
> 
> Philsfan77*March 2019*Dec
> 
> Pens Fan*May 2019*September
> 
> PrincessFionasMom*May 2019*June
> 
> Graemeo* 2019*December*
> 
> *C.R.*May 2019*December
> 
> Blaine*May2019*December
> 
> ThisIsJason*June 2019*Dec
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall19*May2019*Dec
> 
> jkmcghav*April 2019*February*
> 
> *minbz*July 2019*October
> 
> TinkerTracy*October 2019*April
> 
> badeacon*August 2019*February
> 
> tntbrd*August 2019*August
> 
> Crystal in Nc*February 2019*September
> 
> Dandesun*March 2019*October
> 
> crk1977**_*November 2019*June
> 
> skoven*June 2019*August
> 
> AnthonyVito*April 2019*October*_
> 
> *Mumof4mice*January 2019*December*
> 
> 
> *2020 MEMBERS *
> 
> *DVCsloth*January 2020* March*
> 
> *Lorana*June 2020*September
> 
> ChipNdale8887*July 2020*June
> 
> Lorrie7429*July 2020*August
> 
> Nicstress*July 2020*March
> 
> PurdueTodd*Sept 2020*Dec
> 
> BrianR*September 2020*March
> 
> aimeel*September 2020*April
> 
> retlaw_yensid*Sept 2020*Sept*
> 
> _*thelittledipster*Oct 2020*Sept
> 
> andeesings*Oct 2020*August
> 
> flipflopsandpitstops*Sept 2020*Aug*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*2021 MEMBERS*_
> 
> _*RanDIZ*January 2021*December*_
> 
> *MonaMN*March 2021*October
> 
> disneylandfan*February 21*Sept
> 
> HibernationTour*May 2021*Feb
> 
> kandlsutton*Sept 2021*August
> 
> AlldayIdreamaboutDisney*Nov 21*Sept
> 
> Spivey378*November 2021*October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 MEMBERS
> 
> 
> bdphill22*February 2022*March
> 
> NVDISFamily*July 2022*December
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS*
> 
> _*Copper Creek Villas & Cabins
> 801 Timberline Drive
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830*_
> 
> *Front Desk: (407) 824-3200
> Fax: (407) 824-3508
> 
> CHECK IN TIME (HOTEL GUESTS)- 3:00 PM
> CHECK IN TIME (DVC GUESTS)- 4:00 PM
> 
> CCV officially opened on July 17, 2017!
> 
> *If you were to purchase a DVC contract for CCV, it would expire on January 31, 2068.*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCV&C ROOM TYPES*
> 
> *View attachment 275679*
> 
> 
> **All units provide a washer/dryer, except the Deluxe Studio*
> **For those staying in a Deluxe Studio, you still have a way to wash your clothes! CCV has provided a dedicated Laundry Room located on the 4th Floor of the Wilderness Lodge for your use! If you go to Laundryview.com, you will actually be able to track your washer/dryer as it's running!
> 
> **All units provide a full kitchen, except for the Deluxe Studio which has a kitchenette.*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCV&C ROOMS AND VIRTUAL TOURS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STUDIO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BEDROOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 BEDROOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3 BEDROOM *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CABIN*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCV FLOOR PLAN*
> 
> Direct Link
> 
> Courtesy of @GrandCalifornian
> 
> 
> 
> *CCV&C 2021 POINTS CHART *
> 
> *2021 CCV POINTS CHART*
> 
> 
> 
> *POOLS*
> 
> *Copper Creek Springs Pool* - The main pool, heated, with a 67-foot waterslide built into the rocks! Two whirlpool spas are also available.
> 
> *Boulder Ridge Cove Pool* - *New* This pool is a zero-entry pool, has 6 shaded seating areas (which are first come first serve), as well as a whirlpool spa.
> 
> *Kids Water Play Area - *Fun area for small children! Includes small water slides and a large bucket that pours water over the children below!
> 
> *Poolside Games and Parties* - see activity calendar for times and info.
> 
> *Copper Creek Spring's Geyser* - located next to the pool area - beautiful to look at!
> 
> **Life Jackets are available for children of all sizes.
> 
> *There are lifeguards during operational hours.*
> 
> 
> *ACTIVITIES*
> 
> *Electrical Water Pageant* - nightly
> *Movies Under the Stars *- see activity calendar for times and movies
> *Campfire Marshmallow Roast - *see activity calendar for times
> *Buttons and Bells Game Arcade*
> *Tennis Courts*
> *Boat & Bike Rentals
> Sturdy Branches Health Club*
> *Fishing Excursions - *additional fee
> *Magic Cookie Hour* - additional fee
> *Salon by the Springs* - additional fee
> 
> 
> *JULY ACTIVITY CALENDAR *
> 
> View attachment 684315
> 
> 
> *RESTAURANTS*
> 
> *STORYBOOK DINING at ARTIST POINT* - Meet characters from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - Dinner
> 
> *GEYSER POINT BAR & GRILL* - Counter service with beautiful lake views (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner)
> 
> *WHISPERING CANYON CAFE *- Family style/AYCTE - (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner)
> 
> *ROARING FORK *- Counter Service - (Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner) (Refillable Mug Location)
> 
> *TERRITORY LOUNGE *- Snacks/Beer,Wine,Spirits
> 
> 
> *STORES ON PROPERTY*
> 
> *The Wilderness Lodge Mercantile - *Open daily (snacks, drinks, apparel, and souvenirs)
> 
> 
> *TRANSPORTATION/PARKING*
> 
> *Bus - *To most areas throughout Disney World
> *Watercraft -* (To MK, Contemporary Resort & Fort Wilderness Resort)
> *Disney's Magical Express* - complimentary when arriving from/going to Orlando
> International Airport
> *Standard Parking* - complimentary
> *Valet Parking* - additional fee
> 
> 
> 
> *RESORT MAP*
> 
> View attachment 275687
> 
> **PHOTO COURTESY OF THEMOUSEFORLESS.COM AND GRANDCALIFORNIAN*
> 
> 
> *ROOM TOTALS *
> 
> View attachment 446432
> 
> 
> *CCV FLOOR PLAN*
> 
> View attachment 558272
> View attachment 558271
> 
> *DIRECT LINK TO PICTURES
> 
> 
> *FLOOR PLANS COURTESY OF GRANDCALIFORNIAN
> 
> 
> 
> ROOM VIEWS:
> 
> **Please feel free to post your room view pictures, along with your room numbers, and I'll be happy to reference your post! Thank you in advance for sharing!**
> 
> 
> *STUDIO*
> 
> *ROOM 1135*
> 
> **ROOM 1151
> 
> *ROOM 1164
> 
> *ROOM 2123*
> 
> **ROOM 3128*
> 
> **ROOM 4121
> 
> *ROOM 6111
> 
> *ROOM 6112
> 
> *ROOM 6122
> 
> *ROOM 6134*
> 
> **ROOM 6135*
> 
> **ROOM 7111*
> 
> **ROOM 7114*
> 
> **ROOM 7119*
> 
> **ROOM 3115 *(Alternate Studio)
> 
> **ROOM 7115* (Alternate Studio)
> 
> **ROOM 6115* (Alternate Studio)
> 
> 
> **ONE BEDROOM*
> 
> *ROOM 4109*
> 
> **ROOM 5107*
> 
> **ROOM 5110*
> 
> **ROOM 5110
> 
> *ROOM 5133
> 
> *ROOM 5310
> 
> *ROOM 7109
> 
> *ROOM 7117*
> 
> **ROOM 1138**  - HA Accessible
> 
> 
> *TWO BEDROOM*
> 
> *ROOM 1136
> 
> *ROOM 2120*
> 
> **ROOM 2131*
> 
> **ROOM 3126*
> 
> **ROOM 4113*
> 
> **ROOM 5129*
> 
> **ROOM 6108*
> 
> **ROOM 6113*
> 
> **ROOM 6126*
> 
> **ROOM 7108*
> 
> 
> **CCV CABINS**
> 
> **CABIN 8008*
> 
> **CABIN 8010*
> 
> **CABIN 8014 (HA Accessible)*
> 
> **CABIN 8019
> 
> *CABIN 8023
> 
> *CABIN 8024
> 
> *CABIN 8025
> 
> *CABIN 8026*
> 
> 
> View attachment 655423
> 
> *CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS*
> 
> Christmas Decorations have gone up most recently on the following dates:
> 
> 2019: 11/19
> 2020: 11/12
> 2021: 11/11
> 
> 
> 
> -Keep checking back for updates!
> 
> *Thank you to all who have contributed!
> ​


*Maria_Ohana*March 2019*August*


----------



## mrsap

Maria_Ohana said:


> *Maria_Ohana*March 2019*August*


I’ll add you as well!


----------



## Maria_Ohana

mrsap said:


> I’ll add you as well!


Thank you


----------



## Maria_Ohana

How hard is it to get a full week at the cabins when booking 7 mths? I'll need to wait till then, and combine points.


----------



## wbleek

Maria_Ohana said:


> How hard is it to get a full week at the cabins when booking 7 mths? I'll need to wait till then, and combine points.


You could do a Google search for a tool that shows you historic availability for dvc.


----------



## badeacon

Maria_Ohana said:


> How hard is it to get a full week at the cabins when booking 7 mths? I'll need to wait till then, and combine points.


Probably 90-100% chance except for December and early January according to an availability chart on another site.


----------



## Kathymford

We haven't been back since COVID, but have a trip booked in November. I didn't realized that the boats weren't running as normal. What's the deal, does anyone know?


----------



## tinkerjo

Is there still a walking trail to FW? We want to do HDDMR during our stay.


----------



## wnielsen1

tinkerjo said:


> Is there still a walking trail to FW? We want to do HDDMR during our stay.


No and the last I heard the boat between the 2 resorts is not running either.


----------



## Pens Fan

wnielsen1 said:


> No and the last I heard the boat between the 2 resorts is not running either.



The boat isn't running, but there is a bus that goes back and forth between the lodge and the campground.


----------



## tinkerjo

Pens Fan said:


> The boat isn't running, but there is a bus that goes back and forth between the lodge and the campground.


Thank you.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Alldayidreamaboutdisney, December 2021, August


----------



## Cynister

Cinderella072004 said:


> Ok I found some pictures  the electric parade and large contemporary building are from the cabin that was almost the last one on the right of the above map. The more narrow view was a cabin from left side of map.


Thank you!


----------



## Lorana

It’s now August!  Which is making it feel really real that our vacation is coming up (though still 29 days away). We’re taking our godson and his parents (who of course are dear friends of ours, but let’s be honest, it’s to spoil our godson!), and we’re giving them the Royal treatment, lol. We’re heading down 3 days early with our oldest for some family time, staying 2 nights in a CCV Cabin. Then 2 nights CCV Grand Villa with our friends and godson, and then 3 nights AKV Jambo Grand Villa to end the trip with them. So excited!!  

Having never stayed at CCV Cabins or Grand Villas, any advice or recommendations??  I’m not sure when we might splurge on such high point cost rooms again, so definitely want to make the most of them!!


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Lorana said:


> It’s now August!  Which is making it feel really real that our vacation is coming up (though still 29 days away). We’re taking our godson and his parents (who of course are dear friends of ours, but let’s be honest, it’s to spoil our godson!), and we’re giving them the Royal treatment, lol. We’re heading down 3 days early with our oldest for some family time, staying 2 nights in a CCV Cabin. Then 2 nights CCV Grand Villa with our friends and godson, and then 3 nights AKV Jambo Grand Villa to end the trip with them. So excited!!
> 
> Having never stayed at CCV Cabins or Grand Villas, any advice or recommendations??  I’m not sure when we might splurge on such high point cost rooms again, so definitely want to make the most of them!!


This sounds like an amazing trip!

One thing we have enjoyed relative to the cabins is sitting outside and watching the fireworks with the music that is synchronized in the patio/hot tub area. Planning ahead, you could potentially enjoy some ice cream or dessert out on the patio picnic table while you watch the fireworks or lounge in the hot tub!

One other hit for our family was taking along the Apple TV and having a movie night in the large living space of the cabin with pizza and snacks. It was a nice way to chill after an otherwise long day at the parks.


----------



## NVDISFamily

JoeyPeligroso said:


> This sounds like an amazing trip!
> 
> One thing we have enjoyed relative to the cabins is sitting outside and watching the fireworks with the music that is synchronized in the patio/hot tub area. Planning ahead, you could potentially enjoy some ice cream or dessert out on the patio picnic table while you watch the fireworks or lounge in the hot tub!
> 
> One other hit for our family was taking along the Apple TV and having a movie night in the large living space of the cabin with pizza and snacks. It was a nice way to chill after an otherwise long day at the parks.


You can see fireworks from the CCV GVs?

We have a 4 night stay for May 2023. Please say it's so and my wife/family will be SOOOOO happy! We requested the highest floor possible.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

NVDISFamily said:


> You can see fireworks from the CCV GVs?
> 
> We have a 4 night stay for May 2023. Please say it's so and my wife/family will be SOOOOO happy! We requested the highest floor possible.


Others may have to answer this question relative to the grand villas, but you can definitely see fireworks from a number of the cabins depending on their orientation. I have not yet stayed in a grand Villa at CCV, but I am scheduled to do so in March and can report back relative to fireworks after that.


----------



## Lorana

NVDISFamily said:


> You can see fireworks from the CCV GVs?
> 
> We have a 4 night stay for May 2023. Please say it's so and my wife/family will be SOOOOO happy! We requested the highest floor possible.


I requested 5th floor in the hopes that we’d be able to see some of the fireworks. I was absolutely surprised and delighted in February when we could see some of the fireworks from our balcony in a 2BR at BRV.


----------



## badeacon

We were in GV on 4th floor in May and could see the fireworks, especially well from the balcony on the bedroom on the opposite side from master.


----------



## iteachlit

NVDISFamily said:


> You can see fireworks from the CCV GVs?


You can clearly see them from the area on the Bay Lake side of Geyser Point Bar & Grill. The Enchantment music is piped in, too.

Guests can stand on the sidewalk or sit on the low retaining wall.

Even better, the Electrical Water Pageant kicks off nearly immediately after Enchantment ends. Be sure to check out the 50th anniversary scenes before and after the Pageant.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hello,
I booked my daughter, son-in-law and 1 year old grandson in a 1 bedroom in September.  They will need a crib and high chair.   Can anyone please tell me are these both available only on request?  And what kind of crib is available?  Is it for rent or courtesy?  If anyone can share a photo that would be awesome 

thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning from The Lodge! Just stopping in for breakfast


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Can someone remind me what time the boats start running to MK in the morning?


----------



## iteachlit

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Can someone remind me what time the boats start running to MK in the morning?


I believe the boats begin running one hour before park open.


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

Hello all!! We are super excited to be staying at CCV for the first time in mid-November! Ive always wanted to stay at WL & was happy to discover info about renting DVC points so we booked a 1 bedroom villa! I would like to try to make a room request. (I know it very well may not be honored but id like to try) What should I request if I want a one bedroom that could potentially give us partial fireworks or Electric water pageant views? Or just a pretty view in general? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Hi all, super excited to stay for the first time at Copper Creek in October! 

Just curious how far apart CC and BR are? I believe they are separate buildings, but would we be likely to hear the BR refurb / construction noises if we are at CC? (I’m anticipating a ground level room as we booked a deluxe studio, not walk in shower, but I could be way off the mark… )


----------



## shairpdrh

SleeplessInTO said:


> Hi all, super excited to stay for the first time at Copper Creek in October!
> 
> Just curious how far apart CC and BR are? I believe they are separate buildings, but would we be likely to hear the BR refurb / construction noises if we are at CC? (I’m anticipating a ground level room as we booked a deluxe studio, not walk in shower, but I could be way off the mark… )


They are not far from each other at the closest point, but depending on the room you could be pretty far from BR in CC. This means you may or may not hear much but that also depends how much noise they are making at the time of your visit and where they are working within the BR building. 

If you want to minimize the impact, you could request a higher room number (on first floor, 1130 is closest to BR and 1168 is the other end of the hall) and/or an odd-numbered room so you face away from BR. The higher the room number, the farther from the lobby, but we just stayed in 1160 last week and it was very convenient to the main pool and Geyser Point for food and the beverage refill station.


----------



## DonMacGregor

SleeplessInTO said:


> Hi all, super excited to stay for the first time at Copper Creek in October!
> 
> Just curious how far apart CC and BR are? I believe they are separate buildings, but would we be likely to hear the BR refurb / construction noises if we are at CC? (I’m anticipating a ground level room as we booked a deluxe studio, not walk in shower, but I could be way off the mark… )


Copper Creek is in the main lodge building (with the exception of the cabins) as the villas are comprised of converted hotel rooms. Boulder Ridge is in a separate building connected to the lodge by a covered walkway. While CCV is on the side of the lodge closest to BRV, they are still a good 100 to maybe 250 feet apart depending on where you measure it. Here you can see the relationship. So far, it looks like they aren't doing any exterior renovations (unlike VGF).


----------



## SleeplessInTO

shairpdrh said:


> They are not far from each other at the closest point, but depending on the room you could be pretty far from BR in CC. This means you may or may not hear much but that also depends how much noise they are making at the time of your visit and where they are working within the BR building.
> 
> If you want to minimize the impact, you could request a higher room number (on first floor, 1130 is closest to BR and 1168 is the other end of the hall) and/or an odd-numbered room so you face away from BR. The higher the room number, the farther from the lobby, but we just stayed in 1160 last week and it was very convenient to the main pool and Geyser Point for food and the beverage refill station.


Thank you!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DonMacGregor said:


> Copper Creek is in the main lodge building (with the exception of the cabins) as the villas are comprised of converted hotel rooms. Boulder Ridge is in a separate building connected to the lodge by a covered walkway. While CCV is on the side of the lodge closest to BRV, they are still a good 100 to maybe 250 feet apart depending on where you measure it. Here you can see the relationship. So far, it looks like they aren't doing any exterior renovations (unlike VGF).
> 
> View attachment 695882


Thanks! I was just at VGF right by the work on Boca Chica so I’m keen to avoid the experience again right away lol. Glad to hear there’s no external work planned and, well, if there’s construction c’est la vie. At least I’m at Disney!


----------



## Slow&Steady

Slow&Steady * July 2022 * August


----------



## jesserina

MonaMN said:


> Just got home from our stay in room 2131 - dedicated 2 bedroom.  The second floor was helpful (no elevators) but we had more pool noise than I would have preferred.  But in general, we had a great first stay as CCV owners!
> View attachment 656007View attachment 656008View attachment 656009View attachment 656007View attachment 656008View attachment 656009


@MonaMN thank you!  Can you describe a bit more about how you can get out on the 2nd floor?

Are there multiple exits on the courtyard side as well as the boulder ridge side?


----------



## MonaMN

jesserina said:


> @MonaMN thank you!  Can you describe a bit more about how you can get out on the 2nd floor?
> 
> Are there multiple exits on the courtyard side as well as the boulder ridge side?


There was one door that led outside that was on the way to the lobby - maybe near the elevators? - that led out to the pool side.  But there wasn't a door way down on the end of the wing of rooms that we found.  It would have been nice to have a shortcut to Geyser Point, but we didn't find one.  We didn't find any doors that led to the Boulder Ridge side, but we also didn't really look for one.  The only time we went that direction we were in the main lobby... so I don't know if there is a shortcut anywhere.  Maybe someone else knows?


----------



## iteachlit

MonaMN said:


> It would have been nice to have a shortcut to Geyser Point, but we didn't find one. We didn't find any doors that led to the Boulder Ridge side, but we also didn't really look for one. The only time we went that direction we were in the main lobby... so I don't know if there is a shortcut anywhere. Maybe someone else knows?


To get to Geyser Point from inside CCV, head down the hallway towards Bay Lake. When you reach the dead end (those are Grand Villas), turn right. There is a door that leads to a stairwell. There is an exit door on the second floor. That leads to a set of stairs that will put you between the Boulder Ridge pool and Geyser Point.

You can also take the stairs the first floor, exit the stairwell, then walk straight ahead to get to the Copper Creek pool.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

iteachlit said:


> To get to Geyser Point from inside CCV, head down the hallway towards Bay Lake. When you reach the dead end (those are Grand Villas), turn right. There is a door that leads to a stairwell. There is an exit door on the second floor. That leads to a set of stairs that will put you between the Boulder Ridge pool and Geyser Point.
> 
> You can also take the stairs the first floor, exit the stairwell, then walk straight ahead to get to the Copper Creek pool.
> 
> View attachment 699814


I love this tip! Can’t wait to try it on my next trip to CCV. Although after a hearty meal at Geyser Point I should probably look for longer walks back to the room rather than easy ones


----------



## pixieprincess925

iteachlit said:


> To get to Geyser Point from inside CCV, head down the hallway towards Bay Lake. When you reach the dead end (those are Grand Villas), turn right. There is a door that leads to a stairwell. There is an exit door on the second floor. That leads to a set of stairs that will put you between the Boulder Ridge pool and Geyser Point.
> 
> You can also take the stairs the first floor, exit the stairwell, then walk straight ahead to get to the Copper Creek pool.
> 
> View attachment 699814





JoeyPeligroso said:


> I love this tip! Can’t wait to try it on my next trip to CCV. Although after a hearty meal at Geyser Point I should probably look for longer walks back to the room rather than easy ones



Keep in mind that although you can use the exit on the Boulder Ridge pool side as an EXIT, there is no way to reenter the building from that door. 
Also, there is a long staircase of oddly sized steps, so keep an eye on anybody unstable...


----------



## badeacon

pixieprincess925 said:


> Keep in mind that although you can use the exit on the Boulder Ridge pool side as an EXIT, there is no way to reenter the building from that door.
> Also, there is a long staircase of oddly sized steps, so keep an eye on anybody unstable...


I thought the same thing but discovered when at CCV in May that if lifted  the door handle up instead of the down to open that the door would open to allow entry from the outside.


----------



## pixieprincess925

badeacon said:


> I thought the same thing but discovered when at CCV in May that if lifted  the door handle up instead of the down to open that the door would open to allow entry from the outside.


 My future tired feet thank you...


----------



## iteachlit

pixieprincess925 said:


> Keep in mind that although you can use the exit on the Boulder Ridge pool side as an EXIT, there is no way to reenter the building from that door.
> Also, there is a long staircase of oddly sized steps, so keep an eye on anybody unstable...


I never used the door to enter, only to get to the pool or Geyser Point. It was easier to enter on the courtyard side; our room was on the first floor, very close to the entrance.

I learned about the stairs when we took a tour of a cabin. Otherwise, I probably would have missed them.


----------



## hereforthechurros

In 2018 we stayed in a two bedroom villa at Copper Creek and fell in love. The next year we met with a DVC rep for talk about a CCV purchase but the price was higher than we wanted to pay in cash so we held off. This week however we passed ROFR for a CCV resale and I still can't believe it. So excited! We've stayed at WL/CCV many times but to now own there feels so special. Looking forward to future trips!


----------



## NVDISFamily

iteachlit said:


> To get to Geyser Point from inside CCV, head down the hallway towards Bay Lake. When you reach the dead end (those are Grand Villas), turn right. There is a door that leads to a stairwell. There is an exit door on the second floor. That leads to a set of stairs that will put you between the Boulder Ridge pool and Geyser Point.
> 
> You can also take the stairs the first floor, exit the stairwell, then walk straight ahead to get to the Copper Creek pool.
> 
> View attachment 699814



I was going to try and install a secret zipline from our Grand Villa to Geyser Point to make missions to get food quick and easy...... but your approach seems more practical 

Cant wait for our welcome home trip next Summer.


----------



## mrsap

hereforthechurros said:


> In 2018 we stayed in a two bedroom villa at Copper Creek and fell in love. The next year we met with a DVC rep for talk about a CCV purchase but the price was higher than we wanted to pay in cash so we held off. This week however we passed ROFR for a CCV resale and I still can't believe it. So excited! We've stayed at WL/CCV many times but to now own there feels so special. Looking forward to future trips!


and Congrats! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List! What is your use year?


----------



## kayteekt

Hello! AKL owners here but lucky enough to get a few days in a CC Studio (walk in shower) at the beginning of October. We were able to get an alternate studio on our May trip (yay!!) but I think those are the rooms with tubs right? We've been on the ground floor before and really liked that, but Touring plans isn't showing any of these studios on ground floor, is that correct? What would be a good room request for Studio with Walk In Shower? Thx!


----------



## hereforthechurros

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List! What is your use year?


December. Thanks!


----------



## Pooh12863

kayteekt said:


> Hello! AKL owners here but lucky enough to get a few days in a CC Studio (walk in shower) at the beginning of October. We were able to get an alternate studio on our May trip (yay!!) but I think those are the rooms with tubs right? We've been on the ground floor before and really liked that, but Touring plans isn't showing any of these studios on ground floor, is that correct? What would be a good room request for Studio with Walk In Shower? Thx!


You are correct that the Alt studios are tub rooms, and there are no showers rooms on the first floor. Good room request for the shower studios would depend on what you want to look at or how important quiet is to you.


----------



## Pooh12863

hereforthechurros said:


> In 2018 we stayed in a two bedroom villa at Copper Creek and fell in love. The next year we met with a DVC rep for talk about a CCV purchase but the price was higher than we wanted to pay in cash so we held off. This week however we passed ROFR for a CCV resale and I still can't believe it. So excited! We've stayed at WL/CCV many times but to now own there feels so special. Looking forward to future trips!


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## kayteekt

Pooh12863 said:


> You are correct that the Alt studios are tub rooms, and there are no showers rooms on the first floor. Good room request for the shower studios would depend on what you want to look at or how important quiet is to you.



Thanks for confirming. We do prefer quiet, but enjoy easy access in and out of bldg (which is why we liked the ground floor). Maybe the end of the hallway...that would be easy access to pools/gyser point. Hmmm....


----------



## iteachlit

kayteekt said:


> Thanks for confirming. We do prefer quiet, but enjoy easy access in and out of bldg (which is why we liked the ground floor). Maybe the end of the hallway...that would be easy access to pools/gyser point. Hmmm....


We were three rooms from the end of the hall on the ground floor, facing the Cooper Creek pool. The pool noise was not bad at all. It was by far the most convenient location we have ever had. Easy to get to both pools, Geyser Point, boat transportation, Roaring Fork, etc.


----------



## mrsap

Refurbishment Projects Beginning at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Next Week​
Disney’s Wilderness Lodge will start refurbishment projects next week.

Disney will be refurbishing some guest room balconies at Copper Creek Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge beginning September 26. Guests will see and hear refurbishment work in and around Copper Creek Villas during daytime hours. Refurbishment work is expected to be completed in early November.


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

mrsap said:


> Refurbishment Projects Beginning at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Next Week​
> Disney’s Wilderness Lodge will start refurbishment projects next week.
> 
> Disney will be refurbishing some guest room balconies at Copper Creek Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge beginning September 26. Guests will see and hear refurbishment work in and around Copper Creek Villas during daytime hours. Refurbishment work is expected to be completed in early November.


Fingers crossed that early November actually means early November for this one. We arrive Nov 15th to CCV


----------



## storey13

Just finished a 5 night studio stay at CCV. Room 4103. Loved the location. Only about 20 paces to the laundry. Didn’t know the laundry was free for DVC! What a wonderful bonus. It was a busy park trip with my son, so not much time at the Lodge. Pictures attached.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Love Copper Creek!


----------



## DeeBee3

Does anyone know what is needed with the balconies?


----------



## johndavid

storey13 said:


> Just finished a 5 night studio stay at CCV. Room 4103. Loved the location. Only about 20 paces to the laundry. Didn’t know the laundry was free for DVC! What a wonderful bonus. It was a busy park trip with my son, so not much time at the Lodge. Pictures attached.
> View attachment 704814


Can you tell me if this room had a tub?  I currently have a Studio booked, trying to find a good room to request.


----------



## storey13

johndavid said:


> Can you tell me if this room had a tub?  I currently have a Studio booked, trying to find a good room to request.


Unfortunately it was a shower only. There is a room type map for Copper Creek on the first page of this forum you can check out. I think most of the bathtub studios are on the first floor, except for the corner studio rooms that are larger (end in room number 115).


----------



## CarolynFH

johndavid said:


> Can you tell me if this room had a tub?  I currently have a Studio booked, trying to find a good room to request.


If your reservation is for a Deluxe Studio with Walk-in Shower, that’s what you’ll get. If it’s for a Deluxe Studio (without mention of shower), then you’ll have a tub.


----------



## mrsap

New Menus Coming to Territory Lounge and Roaring Fork at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Resort​


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

If I did a DVC rental for CCV, and had member put in my room request (i know not guaranteed), when should I use the check-in button on the app? Should i do it early? The day before? Does it matter?


----------



## Philsfan77

DisneyJColeMom said:


> If I did a DVC rental for CCV, and had member put in my room request (i know not guaranteed), when should I use the check-in button on the app? Should i do it early? The day before? Does it matter?


doesn't matter when you do it...just don't make any additional selections for room request in the app if you are having the member make the request.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> New Menus Coming to Territory Lounge and Roaring Fork at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Resort​


Yeah long over due!


----------



## Pooh12863

Just a heads up for anyone at the lodge tonight there is a scheduled power outage between 2:30-6:00 am.  Here’s hoping this doesn’t affect my air conditioning. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Just a heads up for anyone at the lodge tonight there is a scheduled power outage between 2:30-6:00 am.  Here’s hoping this doesn’t affect my air conditioning. Wishful thinking, I know.


Thanks for sharing. I hope you’ll be able to get some sleep.


----------



## Pooh12863

DeeBee3 said:


> Does anyone know what is needed with the balconies?


Only thing I see on my balcony is some pretty substantial peeling on the railings.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

At Copper Creek for the first time. Was prepared to fall in love with Wilderness Lodge and the lodge did not disappoint!! What a beautiful place. 

October recreation activities calendar. 
Also some awesome merchandise.


----------



## Kathymford

SleeplessInTO said:


> At Copper Creek for the first time. Was prepared to fall in love with Wilderness Lodge and the lodge did not disappoint!! What a beautiful place.
> 
> October recreation activities calendar.
> Also some awesome merchandise. View attachment 709041View attachment 709042


Those water bottles are EVERYTHING. I hope they are still there is 33 days!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

We ran into some friends at the bus stop today! Looking spiffy in their 50th anniversary outfits, including an earidescent collar. 

A great way to end our weekend trip to CC. Met some lovely CMs, really glad the college program is back.


----------



## NVDISFamily

I was just relaxing last night and saw this food review for the new menu at Territory Lounge -






Tom and Nick from WDW News Today loved the food and stated that it's now the best bar/lounge food at WDW (in their opinion). It looked amazing. Hope the menu is still there and going strong for our welcome home stay in June 2023. I think I might have to increase my budget for food and drink by a bit........


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

SleeplessInTO said:


> We ran into some friends at the bus stop today! Looking spiffy in their 50th anniversary outfits, including an earidescent collar. View attachment 709730View attachment 709731View attachment 709729
> 
> A great way to end our weekend trip to CC. Met some lovely CMs, really glad the college program is back.


OMGOODNESS really?!! This happens???


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DisneyJColeMom said:


> OMGOODNESS really?!! This happens???


It was my first stay at Wilderness Lodge and I had no idea, so it was a lovely surprise  

I have previously run into characters at Beach Club (Daisy, Chip and Dale outside the building entrance in 2022), Riviera (same 3 also in 2022), and Yacht Club (Daisy in the lobby in a Christmas outfit in 2018). Have never come across Donald, Goofy and Pluto before though! I did ask one of the CM attendants back in 2018 and they confirmed there’s no public schedule for these appearances. Just a random bit of magic


----------



## heapmaster

mrsap said:


> New Menus Coming to Territory Lounge and Roaring Fork at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Resort​
> View attachment 708076



Am I the only one upset about the removal of the Bananas Foster French Toast for Breakfast ? Now only got three Breakfast (platter, waffles & oatmeal) options that don't have cheese


----------



## Hokies37

We're staying at CCV in January. I've done some Googling and can't find a definitive answer - do you need to fold strollers to go on the boat from MK? We have a little one that will most likely be asleep when we head back and want to avoid taking her out of the stroller if possible.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Hokies37 said:


> We're staying at CCV in January. I've done some Googling and can't find a definitive answer - do you need to fold strollers to go on the boat from MK? We have a little one that will most likely be asleep when we head back and want to avoid taking her out of the stroller if possible.


My experience has been that usually the boats to WL are the smaller wooden boats, and yes, you have to fold stroller on those. Sometimes they do have those bigger boats (like the ones over at Epcot area) and you can roll the stroller onto those.


----------



## heapmaster

Hokies37 said:


> We're staying at CCV in January. I've done some Googling and can't find a definitive answer - do you need to fold strollers to go on the boat from MK? We have a little one that will most likely be asleep when we head back and want to avoid taking her out of the stroller if possible.


While we dont have kids yet, I agree with DisneyCowgirl, the smaller boats they run will have to be folded, but the bigger boats I have seen they allow you to roll and keep the kids in them. When I have been there they seem to alternate between the small and big ones, so you could always wait.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hokies37 said:


> We're staying at CCV in January. I've done some Googling and can't find a definitive answer - do you need to fold strollers to go on the boat from MK? We have a little one that will most likely be asleep when we head back and want to avoid taking her out of the stroller if possible.


The small launches you need to fold up the stroller.  The larger boats you do not.  What isn't definitive is which boat you'll have.  In the early morning and evening they usually have at least one of the larger boats operating.


heapmaster said:


> While we dont have kids yet, I agree with DisneyCowgirl, the smaller boats they run will have to be folded, but the bigger boats I have seen they allow you to roll and keep the kids in them. When I have been there they seem to alternate between the small and big ones, so you could always wait or worse case take the bus from WL to MK.


The bus would still require the stroller to be folded though.


----------



## iteachlit

heapmaster said:


> When I have been there they seem to alternate between the small and big ones, so you could always wait.


Correct. We were at CCV in late July. When on one type of boat, we always saw the other type heading the opposite direction.

Those in ECVs always have to wait for the larger boat (motor cruiser) as the smaller vessel (water launch) has a deck lower than the dock.


----------



## elliejelly4

Anyone know what temperature the hot tubs in the cabin are heated to? Are we able to change it ourselves or do we have to ask the resort to adjust it? Can't have it too hot for the toddler and pregnancy.


----------



## kungaloosh22

elliejelly4 said:


> Anyone know what temperature the hot tubs in the cabin are heated to? Are we able to change it ourselves or do we have to ask the resort to adjust it? Can't have it too hot for the toddler and pregnancy.


I don't know the exact temperature, but it's not super warm. We have been able to get it adjusted by the resort, but couldn't do so ourselves.


----------



## Aussie RJ

Anyone heard any whispers about the boats returning at WL to Fort Wilderness or Contemporary?


----------



## SLThomas318

So I know the 1 bedrooms at Copper Creek have some "alternate" lay-outs, do any of the dedicated 2 bedrooms?  Staying for a few nights after Thanksgiving and my parents are tagging along and doing a resort only stay so trying to figure out what to request.


----------



## Pooh12863

SLThomas318 said:


> So I know the 1 bedrooms at Copper Creek have some "alternate" lay-outs, do any of the dedicated 2 bedrooms?  Staying for a few nights after Thanksgiving and my parents are tagging along and doing a resort only stay so trying to figure out what to request.


It’s 8 studios that have the alternate layout, in order to get one with a 2 bedroom you need to book a 2 bedroom lockoff. (With tub) These will be the  X115/X117 or 1167/1168 room numbers.


----------



## SLThomas318

Pooh12863 said:


> It’s 8 studios that have the alternate layout, in order to get one with a 2 bedroom you need to book a 2 bedroom lockoff. (With tub) These will be the  X115/X117 or 1167/1168 room numbers.


I know about the alternate studios.  I also know there are a couple of different layouts for the 1 bedrooms... one where the fridge is by the entry door vs the galley.  We have a dedicated 2 bedroom, so I didn't know if there were any odd layouts in the dedicated 2 bedroom category.


----------



## K9pal

elliejelly4 said:


> Anyone know what temperature the hot tubs in the cabin are heated to? Are we able to change it ourselves or do we have to ask the resort to adjust it? Can't have it too hot for the toddler and pregnancy.


Just checked out of one. While it says max temp is 104, it definitely was not 104.  Nice and warm though.  Ours had changing colors at night, asked to have them turned to regular lighting and was told they were unable to adjust them.


----------



## JFox

I have a reservation for CC the week of Thanksgiving.  I am in the final stages of planning and just realized that our last stay March 2021 we may have been upgraded.  Room 5124 facing the cove pool.

For that trip we had 2 separate rooms (sleeping area plus tv area with the built in table and pull out), kitchen & washer/dryer.

I'm in the final stages of planning for our trip this month and I was thinking I would have a full sized refrigerator.  I check the reservation and it's for a Deluxe Studio with Walk In Shower.  According to the floorplan that is a single room w/a kitchenette.  So I check the March 2021 reservation email and it's the same room description.  Because the room types are the same I had to have been upgraded the last time and won't have the refrigerator, etc this time.  Dumb rookie mistake on my part but at least now I don't have to go grocering shopping for our trip or cook!


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

Posted this is another thread as well: 

Can I ask opinions on if this is a realistic plan? My MK day is Wed 11/16 to take advantage of extended evening hours. That day, the extra 2 hours are from 11pm-1am. We’re staying at CCV. We are a family of 3 and NOT early risers on vacation. I was able to get a Topolinos breakfast for 12:10 that I would like to keep. I was thinking we would start our day at that point. Not sure if we’re ubering or figuring out Disney transport there. After Topos, make our way to MK (prob Uber unless u guys suggest an easy Disney route). So let’s guesstimate its around 2:00 by now. I would like to see the fireworks in the park at 8:15. But we just grabbed a Story Book dining for 8:45 back at our hotel. Is it ridiculous for us to leave the park right after fireworks & Uber over to WL? Will the crowds even let us do that quickly? And lets say we do, can we come back into MK after that dinner to finish off the extended evening hours from 11-1:00am? Will there be a boat at 1:00am to take us back to WL?


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

How easy is the transportation between CCV & MK? How long does it take to take ferry over?


----------



## DeeBee3

DisneyJColeMom said:


> Posted this is another thread as well:
> 
> Can I ask opinions on if this is a realistic plan? My MK day is Wed 11/16 to take advantage of extended evening hours. That day, the extra 2 hours are from 11pm-1am. We’re staying at CCV. We are a family of 3 and NOT early risers on vacation. I was able to get a Topolinos breakfast for 12:10 that I would like to keep. I was thinking we would start our day at that point. Not sure if we’re ubering or figuring out Disney transport there. After Topos, make our way to MK (prob Uber unless u guys suggest an easy Disney route). So let’s guesstimate its around 2:00 by now. I would like to see the fireworks in the park at 8:15. But we just grabbed a Story Book dining for 8:45 back at our hotel. Is it ridiculous for us to leave the park right after fireworks & Uber over to WL? Will the crowds even let us do that quickly? And lets say we do, can we come back into MK after that dinner to finish off the extended evening hours from 11-1:00am? Will there be a boat at 1:00am to take us back to WL?


I would say that's much too much time away from the parks. Of course, that's just my opinion. I would either cut the Topolino's or Storybook. Both are character dining so it's going to take a lot of time. 

The boats are open as long as the parks are and the boat to WL is easy. You might have a line to get on, but it's not a long wait for the next boat. 

I would imagine you wouldn't get to MK until 2, like you said, but then you have to beat the rush after fireworks to get back to MK. So, you wouldn't really get to enjoy the whole fireworks show.


----------



## CarolMN

If you want to do the Extended Hours, my advice is to skip the Story Book Dining reservation   - try for another day or save it for another trip.


----------



## RanDIZ

DisneyJColeMom said:


> Posted this is another thread as well:
> 
> Can I ask opinions on if this is a realistic plan? My MK day is Wed 11/16 to take advantage of extended evening hours. That day, the extra 2 hours are from 11pm-1am. We’re staying at CCV. We are a family of 3 and NOT early risers on vacation. I was able to get a Topolinos breakfast for 12:10 that I would like to keep. I was thinking we would start our day at that point. Not sure if we’re ubering or figuring out Disney transport there. After Topos, make our way to MK (prob Uber unless u guys suggest an easy Disney route). So let’s guesstimate its around 2:00 by now. I would like to see the fireworks in the park at 8:15. But we just grabbed a Story Book dining for 8:45 back at our hotel. Is it ridiculous for us to leave the park right after fireworks & Uber over to WL? Will the crowds even let us do that quickly? And lets say we do, can we come back into MK after that dinner to finish off the extended evening hours from 11-1:00am? Will there be a boat at 1:00am to take us back to WL?


If Topos is a must and that’s how you’re starting the day, transportation isn’t so bad around that time. Leaving after fireworks is the issue. Unless you watch from the dock area, which isn’t too good of a view, the rush out of the park and to the CCV boat is insane. CCV boat is the only way I take back and forth at anytime when I stay there. Not bad at all.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi everyone. What is the best grocery service at CCV these days? Does Instacart work Or am I better off with Amazon Prime or something? Last time we were there, there weren't so many options!


----------



## shairpdrh

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone. What is the best grocery service at CCV these days? Does Instacart work Or am I better off with Amazon Prime or something? Last time we were there, there weren't so many options!


I have had good luck with Shipt and Instacart. I have had them leave items at bell services and also met them at the front. I think it depends on what items you want to order.


----------



## iteachlit

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone. What is the best grocery service at CCV these days? Does Instacart work Or am I better off with Amazon Prime or something? Last time we were there, there weren't so many options!


Up until July, we always used Garden Grocer for grocery delivery. We gave Amazon Fresh a try this time. The prices were better, although the selection may have been a bit smaller. We will use Fresh again.


----------



## Pens Fan

After having some issues with Garden Grocer taking weeks to get me a refund for something, I was looking at alternatives.  When my husband found out Instacart will pick up at Total Wine, that sealed the deal   .  It worked out fine.  I would use them again.


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

We’re arriving at Copper Creek next Tuesday the 15th for the first time!! So excited for this trip!! Shouldn’t we start seeing updates & news of the resorts starting to get Christmas decorated? We stay until the 19th & I’m SO HOPING WL will be decorated by then!!!


----------



## iteachlit

DisneyJColeMom said:


> We’re arriving at Copper Creek next Tuesday the 15th for the first time!! So excited for this trip!! Shouldn’t we start seeing updates & news of the resorts starting to get Christmas decorated? We stay until the 19th & I’m SO HOPING WL will be decorated by then!!!


The resorts are typically decorated shortly after Veterans Day, which is tomorrow. I'd expect to see resort decorations soon.

The decorations are usually installed in the middle of the night; it's a real shock when you walk into the lobby.


----------



## heapmaster

So far no word on the gingerbread house at WL


----------



## sky13

DisneyJColeMom said:


> Posted this is another thread as well:
> 
> Can I ask opinions on if this is a realistic plan? My MK day is Wed 11/16 to take advantage of extended evening hours. That day, the extra 2 hours are from 11pm-1am. We’re staying at CCV. We are a family of 3 and NOT early risers on vacation. I was able to get a Topolinos breakfast for 12:10 that I would like to keep. I was thinking we would start our day at that point. Not sure if we’re ubering or figuring out Disney transport there. After Topos, make our way to MK (prob Uber unless u guys suggest an easy Disney route). So let’s guesstimate its around 2:00 by now. I would like to see the fireworks in the park at 8:15. But we just grabbed a Story Book dining for 8:45 back at our hotel. Is it ridiculous for us to leave the park right after fireworks & Uber over to WL? Will the crowds even let us do that quickly? And lets say we do, can we come back into MK after that dinner to finish off the extended evening hours from 11-1:00am? Will there be a boat at 1:00am to take us back to WL?



You could just take a Disney bus from Riviera to MK?

I don't think it's possible to make the 8.45pm ADR if you're trying to watch MK 8.15pm fireworks from inside the park based on this approximate timeline:

8.15pm: fireworks
8.30-8.35pm: fireworks end
Need about 5-10 minutes to try to leave the park given crowd insanity following fireworks (could be better or worse depending on where you watch the fireworks from - if you are nearer the hub it will take longer to leave than if you watch from near the train station)
8.40-8.45pm: actually leaving the park

Then at that point you would have to wait for either the boat or bus back to WL, which could either be fairly quick or take a while depending. Uber not a great option as you can't get an Uber right from the exit of MK.

(If you are extremely lucky and the stars and transport all align you might be able to exit the park right at 8.35pm and walk into a waiting boat and get to WL at 8.45pm, but I would be wary of planning based on this!)

Could you watch fireworks from WL instead? I didn't do this myself but one of the CMs said (when I was there last week) that there is a view of fireworks from somewhere in the resort with music - I guess others in this thread will have a better idea though!

Anyway - last week I was there when MK EEH was 10pm-midnight. I took a boat from WL to MK around 10pm. No issues getting into MK EEH, though had to show at park entry (since was already after hours) that I was eligible for it. No boat back to WL at 12.40pm but that might have been because it had been raining (7DMT closed), got my own personal bus back to WL though!


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

No decorations yet?


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

We just arrived for our first ever stay!!! Its just so beautiful in person, pics dont do it justice!! Its not decorated for Christmas yet. I SOOOOOO HOPE we get to see that happen before the 19th!!!!
AND… we got our room request!!!


----------



## Philsfan77

DisneyJColeMom said:


> We just arrived for our first ever stay!!! Its just so beautiful in person, pics dont do it justice!! Its not decorated for Christmas yet. I SOOOOOO HOPE we get to see that happen before the 19th!!!!


I saw boardwalks trees went up last night, so they should be making the rounds the next few nights…hopefully the lodge is soon!


----------



## Pens Fan

We are packing up as we are leaving tomorrow for a week in Hilton Head and then moving on to the Lodge on the 26th.  I can't wait to see it all decked out for Christmas once again!!  It's been snowing here, so a little bit of warmth won't hurt either   .


----------



## prs_14

DisneyJColeMom said:


> We just arrived for our first ever stay!!! Its just so beautiful in person, pics dont do it justice!! Its not decorated for Christmas yet. I SOOOOOO HOPE we get to see that happen before the 19th!!!!
> AND… we got our room request!!!



Still no tree, correct?


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

prs_14 said:


> Still no tree, correct?


Still no tree


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

I knew that I was taking a risk coming this week that the tree wouldn’t be up, but i was SO HOPEFUL even if it was the last day. Well its the last day and still no tree  I have to say though, this has been an amazing and exhausting trip, and the Wilderness Lodge and this Copper Creek room are both absolute perfection!!!! Seeing the tree would have been amazing at this beautiful, beautiful gorgeous resort!!!! Next time we come (probably not for years) Im coming here & staying in December for the TREE


----------



## mrsap

Tree is up!!!

Posted *HERE*! And *HERE*!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

You beat me to it lol. We were so happy to see it!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4




----------



## RanDIZ

DisneyJColeMom said:


> Still no tree


That's embarrassing. Why is Disney dropping the ball this year on Xmas decorations. Copper Creek has the best lobby. Then Jambo House. Part of the reason I own at both. Love Xmas time! It really sucks for those who stayed Halloween and woke up Nov 1 to a sad Disney undecorated this year.


----------



## RanDIZ

mrsap said:


> Tree is up!!!
> 
> Posted *HERE*! And *HERE*!
> 
> View attachment 720627


FIANLLY!!!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Philsfan77

RanDIZ said:


> That's embarrassing. Why is Disney dropping the ball this year on Xmas decorations. Copper Creek has the best lobby. Then Jambo House. Part of the reason I own at both. Love Xmas time! It really sucks for those who stayed Halloween and woke up Nov 1 to a sad Disney undecorated this year.


It’s actually pretty standard. I have a spreadsheet going back 6 years now. Pre-covid this was the normal timeline. 2018 it was November 21st, and 2019 it was November 19th (this year ended up being November 21st - as CCV clearly got the short end of the lottery this year). Last year is really the only outlier where all resorts seemed to be done a week earlier than they traditionally are. This year also had a hurricane dropped in the middle of it which basically impacted parts of two days.


----------



## RanDIZ

Philsfan77 said:


> It’s actually pretty standard. I have a spreadsheet going back 6 years now. Pre-covid this was the normal timeline. 2018 it was November 21st, and 2019 it was November 19th (this year ended up being November 21st - as CCV clearly got the short end of the lottery this year). Last year is really the only outlier where all resorts seemed to be done a week earlier than they traditionally are. This year also had a hurricane dropped in the middle of it which basically impacted parts of two days.


Damn. I wasn’t aware. I would’ve thought they’d have them up earlier every year. Guess that’s not the case.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

CCV crew:

Can't wait for an upcoming Spring Break stay in a CCV Grand Villa.  Will be treating my kids and extended family members to an awesome trip.

Does anyone here have floor requests relative to good views from the GVs?

Thank you for your advice!!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

JoeyPeligroso said:


> CCV crew:
> 
> Can't wait for an upcoming Spring Break stay in a CCV Grand Villa.  Will be treating my kids and extended family members to an awesome trip.
> 
> Does anyone here have floor requests relative to good views from the GVs?
> 
> Thank you for your advice!!!



Based on my research it seemed like the higher the better for views as the trees seem to block your view of the lake and fireworks. We have a few nights in a CCV GV in June and we have asked for the highest floor possible.

A view from Google Earth showing the trees blocking the end of CCV where the GVs are located -


Hope you have an awesome trip.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

NVDISFamily said:


> Based on my research it seemed like the higher the better for views as the trees seem to block your view of the lake and fireworks. We have a few nights in a CCV GV in June and we have asked for the highest floor possible.
> 
> A view from Google Earth showing the trees blocking the end of CCV where the GVs are located -
> View attachment 723174
> 
> Hope you have an awesome trip.


That’s very helpful, I agree, it looks like the highest floor possible will be appropriate for that stay. We will plan to put in the request via TouringPlans. I will also plan to report back to this group after our trip, and will show the views with some pictures.

Thank you very much for your input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Pens Fan

We checked out this morning, and are sadly headed north. We had a wonderful trip though and the views from our room were amazing. This was 5131 - a dedicated 2BR. Highly recommend!!


----------



## hhisc16

How many studios with a walk in shower vs. studio?

Which one books quicker?


----------



## crazycatlady

We are seriously considering our first DVC purchase and our first choice is CCV because the WL is my absolute favorite Disney resort. Can you tell me how often you as owners get shut out of early Dec reservations for studios and also how many of the studios have the solid wall balconies? WL in December is one of my top reasons for buying DVC and sitting on balconies is one of my DH's (We usually stay in moderates that don't have balconies because I am too cheap to shell out the extra $ for deluxes). 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## RanDIZ

crazycatlady said:


> We are seriously considering our first DVC purchase and our first choice is CCV because the WL is my absolute favorite Disney resort. Can you tell me how often you as owners get shut out of early Dec reservations for studios and also how many of the studios have the solid wall balconies? WL in December is one of my top reasons for buying DVC and sitting on balconies is one of my DH's (We usually stay in moderates that don't have balconies because I am too cheap to shell out the extra $ for deluxes).
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I can tell you firsthand the reason I bought CCV was because of Christmas time and the amazing resort overall. I will confess though, we skipped this year and secured a Poly res for last week and was not disappointed. We did visit home just to soak in the lobby, but don’t regret trying out Poly for the first time. I was able to book CCV at the 11 month but swapped for Poly when it became available. It’s not impossible, but is challenging to secure CCV.


----------



## swaysui

Just got back from my stay at CCV this weekend.  We bought CCV without ever seeing it, and we absolutely LOVED it when we got there.  It was such an amazing resorts and the food is great too.  I wish we had more time at the resort and now I'm itching to add more points.  Oh boy!


----------



## RanDIZ

swaysui said:


> Just got back from my stay at CCV this weekend.  We bought CCV without ever seeing it, and we absolutely LOVED it when we got there.  It was such an amazing resorts and the food is great too.  I wish we had more time at the resort and now I'm itching to add more points.  Oh boy!


Did the same thing. Bought sight unseen and loved it! Geyser Point and Whispering Canyon are two of my favs.


----------



## Tymeece

New to DVC, I own at BLT. How hard is it to get a 2BR cabin at 7 months? Specifically, if I splurged for Marathon weekend 2024.


----------



## crazycatlady

RanDIZ said:


> I can tell you firsthand the reason I bought CCV was because of Christmas time and the amazing resort overall. I will confess though, we skipped this year and secured a Poly res for last week and was not disappointed. We did visit home just to soak in the lobby, but don’t regret trying out Poly for the first time. I was able to book CCV at the 11 month but swapped for Poly when it became available. It’s not impossible, but is challenging to secure CCV.


Thank you for your help! So you secured CCV for early December and you had options to change it out at the 7 month mark? That is great to hear! And that was for a studio? I love WL and would choose to spend most early December trips there, but would also like to try some of the other resorts at that time, too. 

Do you know if a lot of the studios have the closed off slats on the balcony? I was browsing the room views on the first page and there seemed like a lot of them.


----------



## RanDIZ

Yes I was able to grab a CCV studio for early Dec. Along with being able to get Poly at 7mth, I also had GF but opted to go with Poly. It’s really hit or miss all around at the 7mth mark. I look forward to next year coming back home to CCV though. 

I do not know about the balcony question for studios. Sorry. Good luck with everything.


----------



## VicarJT

crazycatlady said:


> Do you know if a lot of the studios have the closed off slats on the balcony? I was browsing the room views on the first page and there seemed like a lot of them.


Those balconies are on the top floors, so if you request not to be on the top floor, you should be fine.


----------



## crazycatlady

VicarJT said:


> Those balconies are on the top floors, so if you request not to be on the top floor, you should be fine.


Thank you!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> View attachment 727339


Merry Christmas Mrsap!!!


----------

